# November Sparklers 2014....22 boys, 22 girls born! Please update us!



## Princesskell

Thought I would start a thread for all the November 2014 babies :thumbup:
Wishing a healthy and happy 9 months for all! :flower:

Let this be a supportive and positive thread for us to enjoy every second of our pregnancies and share and chat our way to our babies being born!! :hugs:

I will update this front post with edd's and genders as time goes on :happydance:

*107 bumps so far...55 , 31 , 25 *
*We have babies!*......20 boys ...Asher, Collin David Philip and Sylvester Peter Bruce, Keir David Eric, Akhil Deep, Angel Alanis, Eryk Alexander, Grayson Leroy, Declan Richard, Evan, Kyle Thomas, Graham Walker Fenwick, Archer Grayson Lee, Anson Magnus, Levi Thomas, Harrison Santiago, Jonah Peter Miles, 
Isaac Matthew, Mattison Micheal, Hector, Mason, Ryder.
20 girls ...Zoe Maddox, Freya Olivia, Evelyn, Isla Irene, Jolie Brielle, Kella Marie, Brooklynn Rose, Macie Christine, Florence Aria, Matylda Lena, Laila Aveline, Olivia Joy, baby girl eyemom, Ruby, Jacea, Taylor Dorothy, Lily , Reese Maxine Morrison, Susanna, Coraline Faye, Isabella, Gabriella Kae.

*October*
28th GeralynB :blue:Collin David Philip born 17th of October, 10.32am, 8 lbs 6oz. 
29th TigerMom :blue:Ryder born 24th of October, 6:49am, 7lbs 15 oz
29th BabyHopes1974 :pink: :pink:
30th Busytulip :yellow: Jolie Brielle born 3rd of November, 11.35am, 7lbs 12oz.
30th Jalanis22 :blue: Angel Alanis born 30th of October, 6:11 a.m, 7lbs 4oz
31st Cookette :pink: Mesa Jo
31st Kazine :pink:Lily born 11th of November, 7lbs 9​
*November 1st*
Princesskell :yellow: Keir David Eric born 24th of October, 7.20am, 9lb13oz.
Reeshy :yellow::yellow:
BabyMambo :yellow:
Shineystar :yellow:
SoonToBePreg :pink:
2011SJ :yellow:
lovelyg4m3r :blue:

*November 2nd*
Apple_20 :pink:Evelyn born 2nd of November, 7.30, 7lb 1oz 
RANDNTRYING :pink: Brooklynn Rose born 5th of November, 12:12pm, 9lbs 2oz
Luvmybubs :pink:

*November 3rd*
Tracilacy :pink: Laila Aveline born 10th of November, 4.13pm, 8 lbs
DocMcStuffins :yellow:
burnsforbaby :pink:
Pink Sarah :blue:

*November 4th*
Littlefishyegg :blue: Harrison Santiago born 2nd of November, 16.20, 7lb 10oz 

*November 5th*
LondonBean :yellow:
Firstbaby123 :yellow:
ElOrance :yellow:
teacup :yellow:
Junbait :blue:  Akhil Deep, born 22nd of October, 2:26 pm, 7.6 lbs
Heybaby :yellow:
Trying2becalm :yellow:
Minkysouth1 :yellow:

*November 6th*
Hopefulfor1st:pink: Zoe Maddox born 30th of October, 12.14pm, 7lb12oz 
KMW_ACW :yellow:
Dogtanian :blue:  Sylvester Peter Bruce Stone born 19th of October, 11.07pm, 9lb 3oz.
MummyToAmberx :yellow:Ruby born 15th of November, 10:27am, 8lb 7oz

*November 7th*
Jenos :yellow:
Laurarebecca1 :pink: Isabella born 15th of November

*November 8th*
Beccabear86 :blue:Levi Thomas born 16th of November, 8lb 5oz, 
Zzypeg :yellow:
Selaphyna :blue: Eryck Alexander born 29th of October, 3.20am, 5lb 4oz.

*November 9th*
Cjwn :blue:  Jonah Peter Miles born 18th of November, 11.46pm, I9lb 10oz

*November 10th*
Hoping4Four :yellow:
Traveling mom :blue: Graham Walker Fenwick born 12th of November, 4:46pm, 10.6
Paradise :yellow:
eyemom :pink: . Baby girl born 5th of November, 8.40am, 6 lbs 5 oz

*November 11th*
Jennpeary :yellow:
Mountainlass :yellow:
Sandilion :pink: Melody Rose
Seaturtle1114 :yellow:

*November 12th*
Giovanna99 :yellow:

*November 13th*
Zenaa :yellow:
lovinglife28 :blue: . Grayson Leroy born 29th of October, 445am, 5lbs 10oz
Spiffynoodles :blue: Asher born October 9th, 11:02am, 5lbs 10oz,

*November 14th*
trumpetbeth :blue: Archer Grayson Lee born November 10th, 1:00pm, 8lbs 14oz
pilot_wife :yellow:
OhMJH :blue:

*November 15th*
Gray001 :blue:
Loveorleaveme :pink: Joanna Jean

*November 16th*
MsShona :yellow:
Mandaa1220 :blue: Kyle Thomas born 11th of November, 245pm
Pussy Galore :pink: Freya Olivia born 30th of October, 6lb 9oz 

*November 17th*
LilyFlowerLuv :yellow:
Meg79 :yellow:
Erin5 :yellow:
Rhapsodi :yellow:  Isaac Matthew born 25th of November, 10:49pm, 7lbs 13
alison1981 :yellow:

*November 18th*
KCwantsbaby :pink:
Missyann :blue: Mattison Michael born 28th of November, 2am, 7lbs10 

*November 19th*
Sponsons :yellow:
blondeNklutzi :yellow:
Mariemo7 :pink: Reese Maxine Morrison born 24th of November, 12:22pm, 7lb 9oz 
Cncem :pink: Macie Christine born 8th of November, 6:01 am, 7lb7oz
OhMJH :pink: Poppy Joy

*November 20th*
DanielleTTC :yellow:
Bitsysarah :yellow:
LeoTheLion :yellow:
Dissysunshine :pink: Kella Marie born 5th of November, 1.28am, 7lb8oz 
Mybbyboo :yellow:
Cangaroo :pink: Susanna born 26th of November, 9.44am, 8lb4oz 

*November 21st*
Gflady :yellow:
DragonflyWing :blue:Anson Magnus born 17th of November, 7:56am, 7lb 12oz
Sweethoney :yellow:

*November 22nd*
Leinzlove :pink:Jacea born 18th of November, 10:13 am, 7lbs 10oz. 
MrsPear :yellow:
salu_34 :pink: Olivia Joy born 11th of November, 4.02am, 7lbs 10oz 
Laylagirl :blue: Hector born 2nd of December, 11:19 pm, 8lb 6oz, 
Vix6584 :yellow:

*November 23rd*
Twinklie :pink: Taylor Dorothy Silva born 18th of November, 10:54 AM, 7 lbs 4 oz

*November 24th*
MissyLissy :blue: :pink: Declan Richard born 2nd of November, 6.11am, 7lb5oz
Isla Irene born 2nd of November, 6.13am, 5lb
Keese22 :yellow:

*November 25th*
CalliThom :yellow:
ScorpioLoz :yellow:
Liese :yellow:
Bizzibii :pink: :pink: Florence Aria and Matylda Lena born 7th of November. 

*November 26th*
Mummy23beauts :yellow:
Tylerlewis :yellow:
Enan88:blue: Oliver

*November 27th*
Lilaala :yellow:
Nanninoo :blue: Mason born 28th of November, 5.54am, 9lb7
Mwel8819 :pink: Gabriella Kae born 1st of December, 6 lbs9
Sib85 :yellow:
Anniebobs :yellow: Evan born 4th of November, 5lb15

*November 28th*
Anaconda :blue:

*November 29th*
Paloma123 :yellow:
Babypeanut25 :yellow:
Mishc :pink:

*November 30th*
Merrier12 :yellow: 
Lovetoteach86 :pink: Coraline Faye born 2nd of December, 8lb12. 

:angel: fly high sweet angels :angel:
Shamzloveskai, ttc_lolly, ab75, Confuzion, sportysgirl, button#, jinbean, ChubbyCheeks, mummy_vic, curlymikes, katestar53, laodicean, kians_mummy, pink_phoenix, Rame​




So here is the link to our amazing group signature...made by Confuzion-thank you!! :hugs:


Just take the 2 stars out of the code and paste...
[*url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2127967-november-sparklers-2014-come-join-us.html][*IMG]https://i.imgur.com/ilf9b42.gif[/IMG][/url]


----------



## Princesskell

So hello all :wave:
I'm pk and I got my :bfp: finally on 15dpo and cycle 5 this morning! :yipee: I was still getting :bfn: until today so I think I must have o'd a couple of days late than I thought which puts my edd at the 1st of November! This is my mum's birthday so a lovely edd for me :thumbsup:

Dh and I have been married for 3 years last October and already have a beautiful little girl who has just turned 2. I'm so delighted to finally be here as althoug ttc is very exciting after 5 cycles I was starting to get worried :wacko:. You can read more about my story in my journal and ttc journey on the Lucky Conkers thread!

Anybody else with me yet?? Feel free to join the ramblings...is is going to be a fun 9 months! :yipee: xxxx


----------



## PepperLaPew

Yay!! So happy for you :) I'm around 7-9 DPO ( I didn't pay too much attention to when I OV).. So I am going to e testing in a day or so and that would put me in the Nov 7 due date! Whoo! Fingers crossed for a BFP!!


----------



## kazine

I'm due on the 4th. Absolutely refused to be the one to start the thread as I started the October baby thread (on another forum) and then miscarried :( They had to make a new thread.

Just think I should add a bit of info. I ovulated on the 11th January and got pregnant and found out at 9DPO and confirmed with a FRER at 10DPO, miscarried at CD30. My due date was October 4th.
I ovulated the 11th February and got pregnant and found out at 9DPO and confirmed with a FRER at 10DPO and my due date is 4th November! Everything is exactly a month later! I really hope it works out this time though - my pregnancy tests seem to be getting stronger etc so I'm starting to allow myself to be hopeful.

Jodi x


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Hey ladies. Got my BFP this morning :)

3+5 today. EDD is 3rd nov but need to get confirmation from docs.

Would love to join you? I have a 2.5 year old :)

Xx


----------



## Princesskell

kazine said:


> I'm due on the 4th. Absolutely refused to be the one to start the thread as I started the October baby thread (on another forum) and then miscarried :( They had to make a new thread.
> 
> Just think I should add a bit of info. I ovulated on the 11th January and got pregnant and found out at 9DPO and confirmed with a FRER at 10DPO, miscarried at CD30. My due date was October 4th.
> I ovulated the 11th February and got pregnant and found out at 9DPO and confirmed with a FRER at 10DPO and my due date is 4th November! Everything is exactly a month later! I really hope it works out this time though - my pregnancy tests seem to be getting stronger etc so I'm starting to allow myself to be hopeful.
> 
> Jodi x

Hi Jodi...we've met on the Conkers thread :thumbup: I'm so sorry about the miscarriage. I completely understand why you didn't want to start the thread. Maybe I'm being a bit ahead of myself, but hey think positive right? :wacko:
Congratulations on the bfp and also getting engaged I see! I wish you a h&h 9 months honey :flower:



ShamzLovesKai said:


> Hey ladies. Got my BFP this morning :)
> 
> 3+5 today. EDD is 3rd nov but need to get confirmation from docs.
> 
> Would love to join you? I have a 2.5 year old :)
> 
> Xx

Congrats shamzloveskai! It's weird to think we could have been poas at the same time :haha:

Xxx


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Haha I know!! Have you taken anymore tests? I want to get soo excited but so nervous x


----------



## Princesskell

I've already taken 2 today :blush: and then someone worried me by saying they were blue dye ones and I should check with a pink dye so I've just run out and bought a punk dye frer and 2digis!! :blush:
I'm just deciding if to do one now. I feel I need to see a digi before I get too carried away!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Yeah I'm feeling the same. Have one superdrug test left and 2 tesco and loads of cheapies. Think I will take a couple cheapies tonight then a tesco one tomorrow morning. Will save the superdrug for Tuesday as would be 1 day late. Praying AF doesn't show. I would have got cramps by now though which is a good sign xx


----------



## Princesskell

ShamzLovesKai said:


> Yeah I'm feeling the same. Have one superdrug test left and 2 tesco and loads of cheapies. Think I will take a couple cheapies tonight then a tesco one tomorrow morning. Will save the superdrug for Tuesday as would be 1 day late. Praying AF doesn't show. I would have got cramps by now though which is a good sign xx

Eeeeeek I gave in...PREGNANT 1-2 weeks on a digi...guess I'm pregnant then :thumbup:

See I've been feeling like af has been coming every day...really crampy. I suppose it's just settling in. Af should have been due from Wednesday for me but bfp only showed up today, but I do have slightly irregular cycles :shrug: xxx


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Aww congrats :)

How many dpo are you? I want to go and get one and see because then I'll know its real lol xx


----------



## apple_20

Hi everyone! 

Can I join you? I'm cautiously pregnant! 

Vv faint line Thurs 9dpo then a posirtuve frer yesterday and two more today 11dpo.

Ahh not even due af can't believe Ive already known for three days. 

Warning about the tests I freaked myselfd out today as the frer was lighter with fmu then yesterday's afternoon test and digi said not pregnant (my heart sank) turns out I get better lines in the afternoon as frer is nice and dark again pohew!

Anyway dd is 2nd Nov! Perfect! But I know I oivulated later so I expect it to be moved by a few days :)

I'm so excited next step pregnancy ticker...


----------



## Princesskell

ShamzLovesKai said:


> Aww congrats :)
> 
> How many dpo are you? I want to go and get one and see because then I'll know its real lol xx

That's exactly how I feel, a digi is real! It actually made me squeal when it cam up!
I thought I was 15dpo but may be earlier as I think I o'd later than I thought?
Do it!M :thumbup:


apple_20 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Can I join you? I'm cautiously pregnant!
> 
> Vv faint line Thurs 9dpo then a posirtuve frer yesterday and two more today 11dpo.
> 
> Ahh not even due af can't believe Ive already known for three days.
> 
> Warning about the tests I freaked myselfd out today as the frer was lighter with fmu then yesterday's afternoon test and digi said not pregnant (my heart sank) turns out I get better lines in the afternoon as frer is nice and dark again pohew!
> 
> Anyway dd is 2nd Nov! Perfect! But I know I oivulated later so I expect it to be moved by a few days :)
> 
> I'm so excited next step pregnancy ticker...

Welcome Apple and congrats!! :happydance:
You are still pretty early I hope the tests keep getting darker for you :flower: xxx


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Congrats apple. My next step was the ticker too haha.

I know I'm just going to keep testing until I run out of money lol x


----------



## apple_20

I'm not testing for a couple of days then I'll do my final test then that's it! No point after that if they are dark there's not much more they can tell me. Unfortunately even digitals can't tell you much either. 

I'm gonna beg for blood tests instead!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Hi ladies! Just stopping in from July Jelly Beans to say Congratulations and HH9M to you all!!! The year is going by so quickly!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Aw thank you Brandi :)


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Apple - Yeah I'm just going to test today with a superdrug, tomorrow with tesco and Tuesday with clearblue digi then I'm done. Might aswell use all the tests I've bought lol xx


----------



## apple_20

Yeah definitely use up the ones you have plus they are fun :)


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Lol it sure is!! I done the test and got another BFP. Think it's a little darker too :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Just the thread I've been searching for! 
Got a squinter yesterday and a very faint pos this morning (pictured below) 
Due to irregular periods and pcos I have no last period to go by but I got a positive opk on the 11th feb (so prob ovulated the 12/13th?!?) and got first bfp 22nd feb. 
so when should I put my edd as until scan?

https://s23.postimg.org/b4s51g7a3/image.jpg
online photo storage


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Congrats hopefulfor1st.

Search due date calculator into google and baby centre etc should be able to give you an EDD. That's what I done :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ShamzLovesKai said:


> Congrats hopefulfor1st.
> 
> Search due date calculator into google and baby centre etc should be able to give you an EDD. That's what I done :)

I did but they all say "last period date" which I don't have. Oh when bubba goes to bed ill have a play around with dates! 

I also have had 2 miscarriages before 6 weeks in the last few months so I'm feeling very cautious at this stage! 

I currently have one sweet little boy who is 13 months old x


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Sorry for your losses. I think it's normal to feel this way. I know I am and OH is too. 

Some of them say ovulation date as well as last period. May have to have a look around x


----------



## apple_20

If you can't find a due date calculator use two weeks before ovulation as a fake first day of last period. 

I think I ov 11th aswell! We'll positive on 10th and first squinter 9dpo. I found with the frer I got a darker line in the afternoon with a four hour hold then fmu.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Well I got my + on the 11th so I guess I'll say I oved the 12th?!
Actually might say the 13th to be cautious


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Yeah I would say that hopeful x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Would rather be moved up a day than bumped back lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ok put me down for November 6th


----------



## Princesskell

ShamzLovesKai said:


> Lol it sure is!! I done the test and got another BFP. Think it's a little darker too :)

Yey for a darker test :yipee:


hopefulfor1st said:


> Just the thread I've been searching for!
> Got a squinter yesterday and a very faint pos this morning (pictured below)
> Due to irregular periods and pcos I have no last period to go by but I got a positive opk on the 11th feb (so prob ovulated the 12/13th?!?) and got first bfp 22nd feb.
> so when should I put my edd as until scan?
> 
> https://s23.postimg.org/b4s51g7a3/image.jpg
> online photo storage

Big congrats hopeful? That's a lovely pic :happydance:
How long have you been ttc?
I just put your dates of o into the website I used and it said the 6th too so I will put it down :flower: xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Ok so has everybody told dh's yet? :wacko: 
I've known for 24 hours and still haven't told him! :blush: so my dh was kind of unaware we were ttc!! We did the same with F our daughter, I asked him if he was ok if I just told him when I was pg so I kept all the ttc stuff to myself. That time it happened on the first cycle so it was easy. This time on cycle 5 it was harder, he kind of had an idea I think but it helped keep bd'ing now so ttc'y? Anyway it's just how I chose to get through it.
So now we are due to go to Paris for my birthday next Friday and my immediate thought was save a test and tell him there, but then I thought if he was too shocked it may spoil the trip so do I just go to Paris and have a last weekend of fun bd'ing and tell him when we get back?? My dh has a pretty high sex drive and I know when he finds out I'm pg he will be disappointed he will be getting less sex for the next 9 months, so maybe this could be a last little treat? :winkwink:
Hmmmmmmmm?? :wacko: xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Whoa I just had these extreme pinchy/ stabby cramps on the left below my cesarean scar! Ran to the toilet expecting blood!


----------



## apple_20

I waited for a decent line then told oh so was my secret for a day.

Oh and I've had those pinching stabby pains too don't panic!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Lol. I didn't make a big deal of it since I've miscarried twice in last 6 months. I was in bed playing on my phone he woke up and I said "hi" and he said "hi" and I said "pregnant" and was like what and I said "pregnant" and he said Jesus Christ don't give a man a heart attack, and I said no, really, pregnant! And he said how come every time u start to get skinny you get pregnant lol. 
But he said he doesn't even want to think about it for a few weeks to get excited and devastated again.


----------



## reeshy

Yay!! Can I join? My EDD is Nov 1st.

There were no surprises here. We got pregnant through ICSI and we've been trying for four years. This is the first time I have ever seen two lines!

I had my beta on Friday which was 10dp3dt and it was 250. Feeling sooo good!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Congrats Reeshy :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Shamz you've added your ticker! 
I'm nervous to ....


----------



## BrandiCanucks

hopefulfor1st said:


> I did but they all say "last period date" which I don't have. Oh when bubba goes to bed ill have a play around with dates!


https://www.pregnology.com/due-date.php - This goes by ovulation date too and gives you a daily look at your pregnancy.


----------



## apple_20

Based on my ovulation date I would actually be due 5th nov bonfire night!

But that puts me as 3 weeks and 4 days!


----------



## kazine

10DPO:

12DPO:


Progression pics :)

I told OH the day of. Last month when I got PG I got a really faint IC but it was too late to go to the shop for a FRER before he got in from work so I waited until the next day.

But this month it wasn't too late to go they were just out of FRERs! I couldn't keep it to myself for another day so just told him based on the 3 IC faint positives haha. I knew I was pg anyway :)


----------



## BabyMambo

Hello Ladies, 

Im due November 1st . Am married with a two year old daughter, and have been a British expat living in the united arab emirates for 7 years. 

9DPO had a BFPs on digitals and booked fist appointment with OBGYN for 15th March :)

Congratulations everyone and look forward to getting to know you all !!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Congrats BabyMambo & Kazine :)


----------



## Princesskell

Congrats Reesy and babyMambo-added to the front page :yipee:

Fab lines Kazine! 

Xxx


----------



## Princesskell

apple_20 said:


> Based on my ovulation date I would actually be due 5th nov bonfire night!
> 
> But that puts me as 3 weeks and 4 days!

Which would you prefer to go with for now Apple?


Love the tickers Shamz...I'm giving it a few days I think :wacko:
It still doesn't feel real. Although today I feel really heavy and kind of stingy down below :shrug:


----------



## apple_20

I'll change it to the 5th please :) with DS my original dd was august 8th then was moved to August 1st from my scan then had him on 25th July c-section so I know due dates will change.


----------



## Princesskell

Done Apple!

Are we happy with the name November Sparklers?? I thought because of the bonfire night connection and it looks like they used it for last years group.
Others I thought of were November Nuggets, November Noodles, November Nutmegs, November Leaves?? Any other suggestions?

Xxx


----------



## apple_20

Ahh I'm happy with November sparklers.


----------



## reeshy

I like November Sparklers!

I liked November Leaves until it reminded me that we don't want anyone to leave the group :)


----------



## Princesskell

^ good point! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I like November Sparklers :)

I was going to wait a few days for the ticker but thought just do it anyway, hopefully it will make it feel real as I would see it so many times as I'm addicted to B&B lol x


----------



## BabyMambo

November Sparklers sounds fab :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I don't know what bonfire night is but November nuggets is plain awful!


----------



## Princesskell

^:haha: I was going for the idea of like little golden nuggets, but maybe not! :rofl:

Sounds like November Sparklers it is then? Bonfire night/firework night/guy Fawkes night is celebrated over here on the 5th of November in rememberence of guy Fawkes who tried to set fire to the houses of parliament in the 17th century. We light bonfires and set of fireworks and light sparklers. It's a big tradition!


----------



## apple_20

I love bonfire night always have its the warm fire/ cold air, fireworks, burgers. And now babybumps! 

I seem to be getting nausea quite early this pg esp evening and if I haven't eaten for a few hours. Let the constant snacking begin.


----------



## kazine

I like the name but I think bonfire night is stupid and dangerous and fireworks should be banned from sale to the general public.


----------



## Shineystar

Hi everyone!

Can I join you? Loving the name I was stumped thinking what our group would be called!

I'm due 1 nov but I expect to go the full 12 days over again so as not to get my hopes up - being overdue was awful!

I've already told a few close friends but that's all. (Hubby too of course. Live 3 hrs away from parents and want to tell them in person this time!

It's sweet he keeps looking at baby pics of our lg and trying to imagine it again!

Hope everyone keeps well, this is gonna be an awesome group! We had October pumpkins two yrs ago and it's still going!


----------



## kazine

I'm sooo worried, stressing out big time. 

3rd pregnancy, first two ending in early miscarriage... Just don't see this pregnancy happening. I'm expecting blood at any time. ugh.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

kazine said:


> I'm sooo worried, stressing out big time.
> 
> 3rd pregnancy, first two ending in early miscarriage... Just don't see this pregnancy happening. I'm expecting blood at any time. ugh.


Me too my last 2in August and December both miscarried at 4.5-5.5 weeks. So in 2 weeks ill feel much better!! 

Just telling myself I'm one step closer to having a baby than someone who's not pregnant at all!


----------



## confuzion

Hi ladies :hi:

Not due in November (but maybe soon?)

Just thought I would offer my services. Would you gals like me to make a graphic for your group?


----------



## confuzion

Here's a couple I just did for the fun of it:

https://i.imgur.com/RrQsait.gif?1

https://i.imgur.com/Ftdmnmz.gif?1


----------



## BabyMambo

Shineystar said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Can I join you? Loving the name I was stumped thinking what our group would be called!
> 
> I'm due 1 nov but I expect to go the full 12 days over again so as not to get my hopes up - being overdue was awful!
> 
> I've already told a few close friends but that's all. (Hubby too of course. Live 3 hrs away from parents and want to tell them in person this time!
> 
> It's sweet he keeps looking at baby pics of our lg and trying to imagine it again!
> 
> Hope everyone keeps well, this is gonna be an awesome group! We had October pumpkins two yrs ago and it's still going!

Congratulations ShineyStar , also due on the 1st November :happydance:


----------



## BabyMambo

:flower:How are the November Sparklers doing today, many symptoms ?

Today I have headache , bigger tender bbs and a strange rash on my neck. But all in all am feeling good.


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I've had a bad headache since yesterday. Bloating is ridiculous, tingly bb's, waking up really early and being tired through the day and loads of gas lol x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Had a few cramps today, kept going to the loo expecting blood but it was just discharge.

I am 3+4 today, I'm gonna try skip testing tomorrow, and test Wednesday, if I get a nice dark line ill put up my ticker!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I took a tesco test this morning and the line was barely visible I was freaking out. Went and got frer and got a nice line :) Definitely pregnant :) :)


----------



## Princesskell

Shineystar said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Can I join you? Loving the name I was stumped thinking what our group would be called!
> 
> I'm due 1 nov but I expect to go the full 12 days over again so as not to get my hopes up - being overdue was awful!
> 
> I've already told a few close friends but that's all. (Hubby too of course. Live 3 hrs away from parents and want to tell them in person this time!
> 
> It's sweet he keeps looking at baby pics of our lg and trying to imagine it again!
> 
> Hope everyone keeps well, this is gonna be an awesome group! We had October pumpkins two yrs ago and it's still going!

Congrats Shineystar and welcome :hugs: I've added you to the front page! :happydance:
I was 7 days late with F but I loved it because I was trying to keep her in as long past Christmas as I could :winkwink: xxx


kazine said:


> I'm sooo worried, stressing out big time.
> 
> 3rd pregnancy, first two ending in early miscarriage... Just don't see this pregnancy happening. I'm expecting blood at any time. ugh.

oh Kazine I have everything crossed for you honey. I know this is easy to say but completely impossible to do but keep calm and relaxed. Give that little bean some deep breaths and as many positive thoughts as you can. I have a good feeling for you :hugs: xxx


confuzion said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> Not due in November (but maybe soon?)
> 
> Just thought I would offer my services. Would you gals like me to make a graphic for your group?

hey Confuzion :wave:
That would be so amazing of you. I was wondering if somebody could do that for us!! I was thinking of something with autumnal colours, less of the firework theme, maybe with autumnal leaves??
Any other ideas anybody?? Xxx




BabyMambo said:


> :flower:How are the November Sparklers doing today, many symptoms ?
> 
> Today I have headache , bigger tender bbs and a strange rash on my neck. But all in all am feeling good.

Good symptoms BM! My boobs have finally gone a bit tender and I have terrible backache :dohh: ....LOVING IT ALL!! Xxx


hopefulfor1st said:


> Had a few cramps today, kept going to the loo expecting blood but it was just discharge.
> 
> I am 3+4 today, I'm gonna try skip testing tomorrow, and test Wednesday, if I get a nice dark line ill put up my ticker!

I might test Wednesday too and do a ticker...good idea.
Fxd for everybody! Xxx



ShamzLovesKai said:


> I took a tesco test this morning and the line was barely visible I was freaking out. Went and got frer and got a nice line :) Definitely pregnant :) :)

oh gosh...scary! I suppose it's still so early for us all. I'm glad the frer behaved better for you! Xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Dammit I'm still the freshest bean in the group- where are all the newbies at?!


----------



## Princesskell

hopefulfor1st said:


> Dammit I'm still the freshest bean in the group- where are all the newbies at?!

I know...there must be some more testers going on?! Come on bfp's!! Xxx


----------



## kazine

ShamzLovesKai said:


> I took a tesco test this morning and the line was barely visible I was freaking out. Went and got frer and got a nice line :) Definitely pregnant :) :)

Tesco tests are like 25miu/mg and I've heard first response are as low as 8miu/mg so it's probably just too early for the tesco one :)


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Yeah it was :)

At the doctors now. Are doctors tests sensitive too because don't want a negative lol but at least if it is I can show him the pics of the + tests and he may give me an early scan which would be brilliant x


----------



## kazine

ShamzLovesKai said:


> Yeah it was :)
> 
> At the doctors now. Are doctors tests sensitive too because don't want a negative lol but at least if it is I can show him the pics of the + tests and he may give me an early scan which would be brilliant x

Honestly I'm not sure. When I MC'd the test came up as negative in the hospital even though I got a very very faint positive on the FRER that morning. Maybe they're 10miu/ml.

They might not even test you. Pregnancy tests are so rarely false positives, around here I find they just take your word for it at the first appointment.


----------



## Princesskell

are you at the drs for your booking in app Shamz? They didn't test me at mine...just took dates and asked questions, but they wouldn't let me book until I was like 6 weeks pregnant :shrug: xxx


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

The receptionist said that they'll do a urine test on the phone but when I got there he didn't need too. I didn't go for the booking just went to the docs to tell them so I could get the referral for the hospital :)

He said EDD is 5th nov but I think I'll keep the 3rd until the scan x


----------



## BabyMambo

ShamzLovesKai said:


> The receptionist said that they'll do a urine test on the phone but when I got there he didn't need too. I didn't go for the booking just went to the docs to tell them so I could get the referral for the hospital :)
> 
> He said EDD is 5th nov but I think I'll keep the 3rd until the scan x


Exciting ! Did you manage to get an appointment date with the hospital ?


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Nope, they said they would get in touch. Probably have to wait a couple of weeks x


----------



## RANDNTRYING

Hi can I join. I'm due November 2nd. Got a super faint bfp 2/19 at 10dpo had bloodwork done the next day hcg was only 13 progesterone was 16.30 super nervous they're too low. Had a second blood draw on saturday for doubling haven't gotten that back yet. I have a 16 month old who still breastfeeds and had an ectopic pregnancy with my first in nov. 2011


----------



## apple_20

Hey welcome :)

Today I have had slight nausea lots of hunger, some cramping pulling sensations, sore fuller breasts, irritable and tired.

Oh yeah and a lovely dark bfp on my frer. I'm trying very hard to stop testing now. I'm still not technically 4 weeks yet so nervous doesn't cover it. Lines getting darker makes me more confident it's probably not a chemical (had one dec) but there's nothing that I can do about a later mc just enjoy being pg I guess?!

Hope we all start to feel more positive as our tests get darker and we get brave and put up tickers!


----------



## Shineystar

confuzion said:


> Here's a couple I just did for the fun of it:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/RrQsait.gif?1
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/Ftdmnmz.gif?1

The images are cute! I like the sparklers :)



BabyMambo said:


> Congratulations ShineyStar , also due on the 1st November :happydance:

yay due date buddy!! :hugs:



BabyMambo said:


> :flower:How are the November Sparklers doing today, many symptoms ?
> 
> Today I have headache , bigger tender bbs and a strange rash on my neck. But all in all am feeling good.

oh headaches are a bit crap! 
My nasuea has started, enough just to make you aware of it and its like my throat feels swollen up, I hope it doesn't come to anything!


----------



## RANDNTRYING

So I just got a call from my obgyn they said my hcg was 42, so it more than doubled! 
But she said it was low, but I think they're assuming I'm on a 28 day cycle but I know I ovulated late on cd 19 not the average of cd 14 hopefully everything stays ok.


----------



## confuzion

Princesskell said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> Not due in November (but maybe soon?)
> 
> Just thought I would offer my services. Would you gals like me to make a graphic for your group?
> 
> hey Confuzion :wave:
> That would be so amazing of you. I was wondering if somebody could do that for us!! I was thinking of something with autumnal colours, less of the firework theme, maybe with autumnal leaves??
> Any other ideas anybody?? XxxClick to expand...

Is this more along the lines of you wanted Princess?

https://i.imgur.com/YhR2h6y.gif?1

Plus a smaller version:

https://i.imgur.com/wLWrI61.gif

I'm open to suggestions. Making these is fun lol.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I just retested and its quite faint :/


----------



## apple_20

hopefulfor1st said:


> I just retested and its quite faint :/

Did you use the same brand test and same time if day/ length of urine hold.

Its just my Friday eve test was quite dark sat morning a lot lighter and sat eve back to dark so at this stage its quite common. 

Fingers are crossed for you, its the perils of early pregnancy tests. :(


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Fx for you hopeful. Hopefully it's like Apple said and because it's still early it may be adjusting xx


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I love them confuzion especially the smaller one :)


----------



## confuzion

ShamzLovesKai said:


> I love them confuzion especially the smaller one :)

Thanks :) if you guys all like that design, I can write you up a code to put in your signatures with the image linking to this group.

If you guys would like me to do something a little different, I don't mind.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

The middle one was only a 2 hour hold fmu (peed at 4am, up at 6) the last one was much longer 


https://s30.postimg.org/azrl7u20x/image.jpg
windows 7 screenshot


----------



## apple_20

It does look slightly lighter but not scarily so. Mine was actually a more drastic difference before it went back the next day.

I would tell you to leave it and test in 2 days but I know I'd re-test so I don't blame you if you do!


----------



## apple_20

Think I looked at the pics wrong way around they seem to getting ever so slightly darker?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

The middle was only a 2 hour hold though. 
It just worried me as its not as dark as my very first pos with my son!


----------



## apple_20

Did you get an early positive with hm Too?
Try not to panic its a diff pregnancy different ovulation day implantation day etc.


----------



## Princesskell

RANDNTRYING said:


> Hi can I join. I'm due November 2nd. Got a super faint bfp 2/19 at 10dpo had bloodwork done the next day hcg was only 13 progesterone was 16.30 super nervous they're too low. Had a second blood draw on saturday for doubling haven't gotten that back yet. I have a 16 month old who still breastfeeds and had an ectopic pregnancy with my first in nov. 2011

Welcome :wave: congratulations and wishing you a h&h 9 months honey :hugs:
I've added you to the front page xxx



apple_20 said:


> Hey welcome :)
> 
> Today I have had slight nausea lots of hunger, some cramping pulling sensations, sore fuller breasts, irritable and tired.
> 
> Oh yeah and a lovely dark bfp on my frer. I'm trying very hard to stop testing now. I'm still not technically 4 weeks yet so nervous doesn't cover it. Lines getting darker makes me more confident it's probably not a chemical (had one dec) but there's nothing that I can do about a later mc just enjoy being pg I guess?!
> 
> Hope we all start to feel more positive as our tests get darker and we get brave and put up tickers!

 good symptoms apple. I think I'm going to test again on Wednesday and then see about a ticker. I only have 2 tests left and will not buy any more!!



Shineystar said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> Here's a couple I just did for the fun of it:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/RrQsait.gif?1
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/Ftdmnmz.gif?1
> 
> The images are cute! I like the sparklers :)
> 
> 
> 
> BabyMambo said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations ShineyStar , also due on the 1st November :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> yay due date buddy!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> BabyMambo said:
> 
> 
> :flower:How are the November Sparklers doing today, many symptoms ?
> 
> Today I have headache , bigger tender bbs and a strange rash on my neck. But all in all am feeling good.Click to expand...
> 
> oh headaches are a bit crap!
> My nasuea has started, enough just to make you aware of it and its like my throat feels swollen up, I hope it doesn't come to anything!Click to expand...

I liked the first image but thought it was maybe not baby cutsie enough :wacko:!!
Oh no for nausea already, I was hoping to avoid that for a little longer :dohh::hugs:



RANDNTRYING said:


> So I just got a call from my obgyn they said my hcg was 42, so it more than doubled!
> But she said it was low, but I think they're assuming I'm on a 28 day cycle but I know I ovulated late on cd 19 not the average of cd 14 hopefully everything stays ok.

:thumbup: good news on the doubling, I hope thins continue to go well :kiss:


confuzion said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> Not due in November (but maybe soon?)
> 
> Just thought I would offer my services. Would you gals like me to make a graphic for your group?
> 
> hey Confuzion :wave:
> That would be so amazing of you. I was wondering if somebody could do that for us!! I was thinking of something with autumnal colours, less of the firework theme, maybe with autumnal leaves??
> Any other ideas anybody?? XxxClick to expand...
> 
> Is this more along the lines of you wanted Princess?
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/YhR2h6y.gif?1
> 
> Plus a smaller version:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/wLWrI61.gif
> 
> I'm open to suggestions. Making these is fun lol.Click to expand...

I think I like these better, what does everybody else think?? What about something like this with a person with a sparkler on?? :wacko: or am I just going too ott now.
I love that you are having fun. I wish I was so techy! Xxx



hopefulfor1st said:


> I just retested and its quite faint :/




hopefulfor1st said:


> The middle one was only a 2 hour hold fmu (peed at 4am, up at 6) the last one was much longer
> 
> 
> https://s30.postimg.org/azrl7u20x/image.jpg
> windows 7 screenshot




hopefulfor1st said:


> The middle was only a 2 hour hold though.
> It just worried me as its not as dark as my very first pos with my son!

 this is why I'm terrified of testing again. How do you feel? I'm sure it's just because it's still early and the hcg is still swimming around the body and things are getting settled :hugs: xxx


----------



## confuzion

Princess - wasn't 100% sure what you meant but I took a guess. Pregnant silhouette holding a sparkler added to the smaller image:

https://i.imgur.com/ilf9b42.gif

Do you like this better?


----------



## Princesskell

Ooooo Confuzion that's my favourite so far! Thank you!
What does everybody think?
Let me know which is your favourite? Xxx


----------



## Tigermom

I'd love to join, but I'm October 29th?!?!? I was invited in by Princess because we were cycle twins when we got our bfp. I just have a short cycle, so my due date fell sooner!! May I join even though I'm October 29th? 

Pretty please :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

If you think that's the keeper then here's the code for it (image + linking back to this group).


PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2127967-november-sparklers-2014-come-join-us-10.html][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/ilf9b42.gif[/IMG][/url]


----------



## Princesskell

Tigermom said:


> I'd love to join, but I'm October 29th?!?!? I was invited in by Princess because we were cycle twins when we got our bfp. I just have a short cycle, so my due date fell sooner!! May I join even though I'm October 29th?
> 
> Pretty please :hugs:

Of course!, :hugs: You are an honorary October member!
Were you on time with DS? Xxx


----------



## Tigermom

I was actually 5 days early, but my cycle was also PRECISELY 28 days. To the point that I would start every 4 Thursdays. My cycle has been irregular since having him, so it's tough to say what would happen this time?!?! :shrug:

I think that logo is gorgeous!! by the way... absolutely stunning. Love the silhouette.


----------



## Princesskell

confuzion said:


> If you think that's the keeper then here's the code for it (image + linking back to this group).
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> [url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2127967-november-sparklers-2014-come-join-us-10.html][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/ilf9b42.gif[/IMG][/url]


I love that one...thank you :kiss: sending lots of dust and hope you get that bfp this month then I can add you to the list, although of course you are an honorary member already aswell :winkwink: xxxx

Is everybody else happy with this one??


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I've just been and had a hcg blood, retest in 2 days.


----------



## Princesskell

hopefulfor1st said:


> I've just been and had a hcg blood, retest in 2 days.

Everything crossed Hopeful :hugs: xxx


----------



## confuzion

Thanks princess but even if I got my BFP don't know if I would be ready to be on the list until I'm past first tri with a good 12 week scan. 2 disappointments in the past will keep me a little cautious. That's IF it happens lol. But I appreciate your warm welcome :hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

Lots of sticky :dust: to you honey :hugs: xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

confuzion said:


> Thanks princess but even if I got my BFP don't know if I would be ready to be on the list until I'm past first tri with a good 12 week scan. 2 disappointments in the past will keep me a little cautious. That's IF it happens lol. But I appreciate your warm welcome :hugs:



I've had 2 mcs as well in the last 6 months that's why I'm trying to think positive !


----------



## confuzion

Hope this is your sticky bean and your hcg numbers reassure you :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I dug out my bfp from my pregnancy with my son which also showed a dip on day 3. Weird hey?! 

https://s16.postimg.org/yqxontfxx/image.jpg

https://s16.postimg.org/gzhgvmb5h/image.jpg


screen shot capture


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Took a test this morning and it's lighter than yesterday's. This one was with fmu and yesterday's was with smu. Do you think my smu is stronger than my fmu? Really freaking out :( :( 

Going to buy more FRER's and take one with smu. So scared :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## BabyMambo

Princesskell said:


> Ooooo Confuzion that's my favourite so far! Thank you!
> What does everybody think?
> Let me know which is your favourite? Xxx

LOVE the last one also

Confuzion you are so talented !:thumbup:


----------



## apple_20

ShamzLovesKai said:


> Took a test this morning and it's lighter than yesterday's. This one was with fmu and yesterday's was with smu. Do you think my smu is stronger than my fmu? Really freaking out :( :(
> 
> Going to buy more FRER's and take one with smu. So scared :(

My smu is defo stronger as my fmu test went considerably lighter then when retested in the pm it went back to dark. Try to hold on with not too many drinks for a concentrated sample.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ShamzLovesKai said:


> Took a test this morning and it's lighter than yesterday's. This one was with fmu and yesterday's was with smu. Do you think my smu is stronger than my fmu? Really freaking out :( :(
> 
> Going to buy more FRER's and take one with smu. So scared :(



Ooh so it's not just me!!!


----------



## apple_20

I think I'm going to try and get to the docs for bloods today too as ive had a spot of brown blood.


----------



## BabyMambo

ShamzLovesKai said:


> Took a test this morning and it's lighter than yesterday's. This one was with fmu and yesterday's was with smu. Do you think my smu is stronger than my fmu? Really freaking out :( :(
> 
> Going to buy more FRER's and take one with smu. So scared :(

Last week I was getting stronger lines with the afternoon urine, really freaked me out - I even labeled them wrong 8dpo looked like 9dpo etc. 

Since then I have only tested with digitals and 1 spare cb test. Not testing anymore until appointment at the hospital on 15th. Its hard not to scrutinize every symptom and test but it will drive you mad in the end :dohh: Can completely understand your feelings though and have my FX for you :hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

hopefulfor1st said:


> I dug out my bfp from my pregnancy with my son which also showed a dip on day 3. Weird hey?!
> 
> https://s16.postimg.org/yqxontfxx/image.jpg
> 
> https://s16.postimg.org/gzhgvmb5h/image.jpg
> 
> 
> screen shot capture

Hopeful that is crazy!! Maybe that's something to do with your body?? Hope it gets darker next test xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

However last time the day the frer got lighter the digi went up, only thing that kept me sane!


----------



## Princesskell

ShamzLovesKai said:


> Took a test this morning and it's lighter than yesterday's. This one was with fmu and yesterday's was with smu. Do you think my smu is stronger than my fmu? Really freaking out :( :(
> 
> Going to buy more FRER's and take one with smu. So scared :(

Sometimes smu is stronger....hope the next one is darker :hugs: xxx



apple_20 said:


> I think I'm going to try and get to the docs for bloods today too as ive had a spot of brown blood.

Oh no, apple I hope it's just old blood :hugs:
I had the same with F and the dr said as long as it wasn't red it wasn't anything to worry about xxx


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Waiting to take a test with smu. Soo soo nervous!! Trying to get a hold of my doctor too to get bloods done. I really hope my fmu is just not as strong :(


----------



## Princesskell

BabyMambo said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> Ooooo Confuzion that's my favourite so far! Thank you!
> What does everybody think?
> Let me know which is your favourite? Xxx
> 
> LOVE the last one also
> 
> Confuzion you are so talented !:thumbup:Click to expand...

Let's go with that one then??
I will put a link in the first post for everyone to have in their sig??
Thanks again Confuzion!



BabyMambo said:


> ShamzLovesKai said:
> 
> 
> Took a test this morning and it's lighter than yesterday's. This one was with fmu and yesterday's was with smu. Do you think my smu is stronger than my fmu? Really freaking out :( :(
> 
> Going to buy more FRER's and take one with smu. So scared :(
> 
> Last week I was getting stronger lines with the afternoon urine, really freaked me out - I even labeled them wrong 8dpo looked like 9dpo etc.
> 
> Since then I have only tested with digitals and 1 spare cb test. Not testing anymore until appointment at the hospital on 15th. Its hard not to scrutinize every symptom and test but it will drive you mad in the end :dohh: Can completely understand your feelings though and have my FX for you :hugs:Click to expand...

I think it's a good plan. I've just made sure I've got one left to show dh when I tell him (oh and one more I might aswell use up:blush:) I know I would drive myself mad if I let myself have anymore in the house. It is such a dangerous addiction :dohh:
I hope everything is ok for everybody.
Come on beans snuggle in safe! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Princesskell

ShamzLovesKai said:


> Waiting to take a test with smu. Soo soo nervous!! Trying to get a hold of my doctor too to get bloods done. I really hope my fmu is just not as strong :(

I've heard for some it just isn't Shamz :hugs: let us know what happens xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

How long til u test shamz?


----------



## kazine

Worried about my progression, lines from 12 and 14DPO look about the same. 

10DPO

12DPO

14DPO:


Or do people think it is a bit darker?


----------



## Princesskell

kazine said:


> Worried about my progression, lines from 12 and 14DPO look about the same.
> 
> 10DPO
> 
> 12DPO
> 
> 14DPO:
> 
> 
> Or do people think it is a bit darker?

That looks fab to me Kazine :thumbup: xxx


----------



## kazine

It may be something to do with the fact that I drank more during the night than usual and took my test at like 7am rather than like 11am! What do you think, can time make much of a difference if it's still FMU?

My boobs have grown quite a lot bigger and my uterus feels firm and cushiony!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Kazine 
14 is def darker!


----------



## kazine

hopefulfor1st said:


> Kazine
> 14 is def darker!

Phew! It's not compared to 12DPOs test in real life as my tests seem to get darker over a few days. But that was compared to the picture of 12DPO on the day so more accurate comparing that way. :thumbup:


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Took another test had to go toilet so couldn't hold for long. Tested and the same colour line as the fmu test. I'm not sure if I got the actual frer though. The print on the handle is different and it doesn't have the instructions on the test like the real ones. Not sure. In really freaking out. I called the doctors and they said they won't give me a blood test I have to go in for a urine test but I know it will probably come out negative. I'm so scared. I just want bloods done or an early scan :( :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Shamz my gp won't do blood tests either so I phoned the early pregnancy unit of the hospital direct and they just faxed a referral to the pathology lab for me!


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I think I will try that.

Really worried. Reading on google and a lot of people have said that it doesn't matter. A lines a line. It's very common apparently. Plus I drank a lot last night which I usually don't and I wasn't bursting to go toilet this morning like I was yesterday. Think that could have something to do with it? 

I'm trying to keep hope but just not sure anymore. Told the family aswell and their all excited :(


----------



## kazine

ShamzLovesKai said:


> Took another test had to go toilet so couldn't hold for long. Tested and the same colour line as the fmu test. I'm not sure if I got the actual frer though. The print on the handle is different and it doesn't have the instructions on the test like the real ones. Not sure. In really freaking out. I called the doctors and they said they won't give me a blood test I have to go in for a urine test but I know it will probably come out negative. I'm so scared. I just want bloods done or an early scan :( :(

You won't see anything on a scan at this point unfortunately :( It's just a waiting game. I hope things are okay.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yup you wouldn't see a think on a scan either way til closer to 6weeks.


----------



## tracilacy

Hey ladies my guess date is Nov. 3 got a faint bfp yesterday will test later in the week with cb weeks estimator to see what it says :)


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I didn't mean to have a scan now, I meant for him to book me one in for about 6 weeks xx


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Congrats tracilacy x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I'm gonna book my early scan for 19th march, 6+6, just waiting til closer to then to get referral from doc and book.


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Are you doing it privately hopeful? I really want too, quite expensive though :(


----------



## BabyMambo

kazine said:


> Worried about my progression, lines from 12 and 14DPO look about the same.
> 
> 10DPO
> 
> 12DPO
> 
> 14DPO:
> 
> 
> Or do people think it is a bit darker?


They look perfect


----------



## BabyMambo

tracilacy said:


> Hey ladies my guess date would be Nov. 3 got a faint bro yesterday will test later in the week with cb weeks estimator to see what it says :)

Congratulations ! :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ShamzLovesKai said:


> Are you doing it privately hopeful? I really want too, quite expensive though :(

My doc will refer me as I have pcos and cycles are nowhere near 28 days (can be up to 200 days+) so I will need a dating scan.


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Oh okay :)

Waiting to take a superdrug test as they gave me good lines on Saturday. Fingers crossed x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yay here's hoping. I'm not game to test again. Only one frer left


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

After these tests no more testing it's driving me crazy. Well at least no more testing if there all still +, light or not x


----------



## RANDNTRYING

Dr called me said he wants me to go for another blood draw to be extra sure they are doubling so I do that today and they said to call and get the results tomorrow. I noticed that my lines were always darker n the evening someone said that your body may metabolize hcg later so if your lines are lighter with fmu try taking one later in the day.


----------



## tracilacy

Thanks ladies

Kazine ur lines are getting darker :)


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I got a nice line on the superdrug. Feeling better :) Still nervous though lol. Think I'll take one more superdrug in a couple of days rather than the morning and that'll be it. Will have no more tests in the house then :)

Just want to get to 12 weeks now lol so I can see bubba and enjoy this pregnancy xx


----------



## apple_20

Hi those lines look great shamz try not to panic!

Looking forward to hear ing peoples tests results. I've not gone in because my son fell and cut his head been in a and e

The bleed was so tiny more liker blob if brown cm and nityhing since so Im not sure I need to go in? I might try ringing epu as I was there with m mmc and they might refer me for bloods.


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Fx for you Apple. Let us know what happens x

Hope your sons ok x


----------



## Princesskell

tracilacy said:


> Hey ladies my guess date is Nov. 3 got a faint bfp yesterday will test later in the week with cb weeks estimator to see what it says :)

Hey Tracilacy :wave: CONGRATULATIONS! And welcome to the group. Wishing you a h&h pregnancy my dear. I've added you to the front page :hugs:


ShamzLovesKai said:


> I got a nice line on the superdrug. Feeling better :) Still nervous though lol. Think I'll take one more superdrug in a couple of days rather than the morning and that'll be it. Will have no more tests in the house then :)
> 
> Just want to get to 12 weeks now lol so I can see bubba and enjoy this pregnancy xx

 good good. Now you need to relax for a little, do the last test then trust in god _if_ anything was to happen you would know in time, we need to keep calm and try and enjoy this beginning time :hugs:



apple_20 said:


> Hi those lines look great shamz try not to panic!
> 
> Looking forward to hear ing peoples tests results. I've not gone in because my son fell and cut his head been in a and e
> 
> The bleed was so tiny more liker blob if brown cm and nityhing since so Im not sure I need to go in? I might try ringing epu as I was there with m mmc and they might refer me for bloods.

Oh no! I hope your son is ok? :hugs:
Maybe try ring up or ring your dr, I know when it happened to me they say there was no need to worry or see anyone unless it was bright red, or I had intense cramping xxx


----------



## apple_20

Thanks he's absolutely fine just went in to be on the safe side. 

I must admit I'm a bit scared to go back to the epu its got bad memories attached even seeing tge building across from a&e today brought it back.


----------



## apple_20

just as a comparison this is how my tests went.
top to bottom frers 10dpo pm, 11dpo am, 11dpo pm

last one is yesterday pm 13dpo
 



Attached Files:







tests.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 11









test 13dpo.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

That looks good Apple :)

Looking at your tests and online looks like tests that are taken later on and in the evening are better with frer than fmu. That gives me more hope :) 

Going to definitely wait a couple days to see if I get good progression x


----------



## apple_20

agreed my best progression was after skipping a day and doing it the afternoon.

look i bravely did a ticker!! exciting


----------



## Tigermom

Oh, apple! Those lines are perfect!!!! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Yay!! I love seeing everyone's tickers :)


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Hi ladies, I'd like to join. 

I got my BFP on 2/21 at 13 dpo. My due date based on my last period is 10/31, but based on my ovulation date it's 11/1. I don't know how to choose which to go with, so put me down for 11/1 pls.

This will be our first baby...my hubby and I have been trying since I got off BCP in Nov 2013. I was testing at least once a day after my BFP until my tests ran out, and the progression was good. But my hubs said it was time to stop... :( so I can't buy any more tests. At least none that he knows of ;) 

My first doctor's appt is Mar 5th. I have no idea what to expect but everything I've read says it's probably too early for an ultra sound since I'll only be 5w5d then. Maybe some bloodwork?


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Congrats Soontobepreg :) 

Your hubby may be right about the testing. I've been testing non stop and it's driving me crazy lol x

If you're pregnant you're pregnant lol. H&H 9 months xx


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Ladies in the uk are you planning to accept the flu jab when you go to the docs or have already had it with first visit to the doctors?

I had mine yesterday. Arms a little sore. I know it's good though. Had it with DS x


----------



## apple_20

Yeah I will has it with DS too.


----------



## kazine

Had some quite bad cramps tonight, almost feels like when I was miscarrying. Just wondering how bad cramps have you all had that have all been okay?

Also had pains in my right side but don't think it's anything to be concerned about as i've had twinges in my left side too!


----------



## apple_20

I've got cramps more tonight too more of a dull ache. I've had pulling twinges too mainly if I had over done it or moved quickly.


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I've been having light twinges on my right side but tonight have got lower backache and dull cramps. Feels like AF but not as bad. Getting a bit worried. Hoping AF doesn't show in the morning :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Apple I'm glad to see your first few tests were all light line mine then all of a sudden jumped up at 13dpo! 
However I'm not game to test this morning! 
Oh btw I'm in Australia so my mornings/ nights aren't same as yours lol.


----------



## Princesskell

apple_20 said:


> Thanks he's absolutely fine just went in to be on the safe side.
> 
> I must admit I'm a bit scared to go back to the epu its got bad memories attached even seeing tge building across from a&e today brought it back.

I'm glad he's ok.
It's understandable you feel like that, I hope there are no more bad memories to come from there :hugs:


apple_20 said:


> just as a comparison this is how my tests went.
> top to bottom frers 10dpo pm, 11dpo am, 11dpo pm
> 
> last one is yesterday pm 13dpo

That looks fab progression apple :thumbup:



SoonToBePreg said:


> Hi ladies, I'd like to join.
> 
> I got my BFP on 2/21 at 13 dpo. My due date based on my last period is 10/31, but based on my ovulation date it's 11/1. I don't know how to choose which to go with, so put me down for 11/1 pls.
> 
> This will be our first baby...my hubby and I have been trying since I got off BCP in Nov 2013. I was testing at least once a day after my BFP until my tests ran out, and the progression was good. But my hubs said it was time to stop... :( so I can't buy any more tests. At least none that he knows of ;)
> 
> My first doctor's appt is Mar 5th. I have no idea what to expect but everything I've read says it's probably too early for an ultra sound since I'll only be 5w5d then. Maybe some bloodwork?

Hey SoonToBePreg...congratulations!! I hope you have a h&h 9 months.
You are the same as me...af date says 31/10 and o says 11/1!! I've added you to the front page :hugs:
I agree with dh...step away from the tests :haha:
I don't know what happens with you, but here at our first appointment I didn't even get tested just took loads of info and gave me loads of info then sent my details off for a scan date...I remember it being so not as exciting as I was hoping :dohh: xxx



ShamzLovesKai said:


> Ladies in the uk are you planning to accept the flu jab when you go to the docs or have already had it with first visit to the doctors?
> 
> I had mine yesterday. Arms a little sore. I know it's good though. Had it with DS x

 I had one with F. I'm a teacher so I thought it was a good idea xxx



kazine said:


> Had some quite bad cramps tonight, almost feels like when I was miscarrying. Just wondering how bad cramps have you all had that have all been okay?
> 
> Also had pains in my right side but don't think it's anything to be concerned about as i've had twinges in my left side too!




apple_20 said:


> I've got cramps more tonight too more of a dull ache. I've had pulling twinges too mainly if I had over done it or moved quickly.




ShamzLovesKai said:


> I've been having light twinges on my right side but tonight have got lower backache and dull cramps. Feels like AF but not as bad. Getting a bit worried. Hoping AF doesn't show in the morning :(

I've got a dull achy tummy and like pressure down below. It feels like af but I do remember this from last time :shrug:


----------



## Princesskell

hopefulfor1st said:


> Apple I'm glad to see your first few tests were all light line mine then all of a sudden jumped up at 13dpo!
> However I'm not game to test this morning!
> Oh btw I'm in Australia so my mornings/ nights aren't same as yours lol.

So is it 8am with you now Hopeful? Cool! :wacko: xxx






Oh apple I love the ticker! Xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Princesskell said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Apple I'm glad to see your first few tests were all light line mine then all of a sudden jumped up at 13dpo!
> However I'm not game to test this morning!
> Oh btw I'm in Australia so my mornings/ nights aren't same as yours lol.
> 
> So is it 8am with you now Hopeful? Cool! :wacko: xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh apple I love the ticker! XxxClick to expand...


s 730am. Laying in bed still saying "nope we're not testing today" cos I really need to pee lol. 
Can hear my little boy is awake playing in his cot


----------



## Princesskell

Get rid of that fmu Hopeful and not on a frer!!! We will kick this addiction together! :rofl:
Aw bless your little boy, I lve that sound, especially when it's after 6am!! :dohh: xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Lol he normally doesn't get up til 8-830


----------



## Princesskell

hopefulfor1st said:


> Lol he normally doesn't get up til 8-830

Wow! Lucky you! :cloud9: xxx


----------



## SoonToBePreg

kazine said:


> Had some quite bad cramps tonight, almost feels like when I was miscarrying. Just wondering how bad cramps have you all had that have all been okay?
> 
> Also had pains in my right side but don't think it's anything to be concerned about as i've had twinges in my left side too!

I've been getting weird cramps but only at night. During the day I'm fine, but once I lay down in bed, I start to feel them. They only last for maybe 10 minutes or so. It's weird how I like that I'm feeling them since I know I'm still pregnant. But I don't want it to be too much that it could be a bad thing.


----------



## Princesskell

SoonToBePreg said:


> kazine said:
> 
> 
> Had some quite bad cramps tonight, almost feels like when I was miscarrying. Just wondering how bad cramps have you all had that have all been okay?
> 
> Also had pains in my right side but don't think it's anything to be concerned about as i've had twinges in my left side too!
> 
> I've been getting weird cramps but only at night. During the day I'm fine, but once I lay down in bed, I start to feel them. They only last for maybe 10 minutes or so. It's weird how I like that I'm feeling them since I know I'm still pregnant. But I don't want it to be too much that it could be a bad thing.Click to expand...

Sounds pretty normal preggo to me! :thumbup:

Loving all the tickers! Xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My hcg yesterday was 65 :)


----------



## Princesskell

hopefulfor1st said:


> My hcg yesterday was 65 :)

:happydance:


----------



## kazine

Just come on with very watery CM. This is what I get before AF and what I got before my last miscarriage. Between that and the cramps my hopes are very quickly going down the drain.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Princesskell said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> My hcg yesterday was 65 :)
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...

I'm happy with that result its inline for how far I think I am, here's hoping it doubles tomorrow!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

kazine said:


> Just come on with very watery CM. This is what I get before AF and what I got before my last miscarriage. Between that and the cramps my hopes are very quickly going down the drain.

Watery cm is a normal pregnancy symptom
Fx


----------



## kazine

hopefulfor1st said:


> kazine said:
> 
> 
> Just come on with very watery CM. This is what I get before AF and what I got before my last miscarriage. Between that and the cramps my hopes are very quickly going down the drain.
> 
> Watery cm is a normal pregnancy symptom
> FxClick to expand...

Yeah but with the cramps I'm getting, this is exactly what happened on the day I started bleeding last month.

Pretty sure it's gonna start before I go to bed tonight.


----------



## Tigermom

I've been getting weird flutters, and mildly achy cramps. It feels different than menses cramping, but it is still there. The closer I get to 5 weeks, the less and less frequent I've been getting them. I've heard it is totally normal because your uterus is going from a pear to a grapefruit kind of quickly. 

I've also had pretty constant fertile mucous since 7 dpo. I usually get a little extra cm the day I start spotting for menses, but that was too much, too different, and too ewcm quality. CM is a good thing too!!! Now it is slippery, and I have it consistently, if that helps! :hugs:

I hope it is just normal settling, hun! That little bean is just snuggling in nice and tight for you


----------



## kazine

I really hope so.

I'm currently trying not to get my hopes up. If I don't MC, fantastic, I didn't expect it.
If I do, that's my third and I'm off to the early pregnancy unit for tests.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

kazine said:


> I really hope so.
> 
> I'm currently trying not to get my hopes up. If I don't MC, fantastic, I didn't expect it.
> If I do, that's my third and I'm off to the early pregnancy unit for tests.

Ill be in the same boat hun this'll be 3 in 4 cycles


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Thought some of u ladies getting betas might find this handy! 

https://s11.postimg.org/y65qv5lwz/image.jpg
image upload


----------



## Jalanis22

Hi ladies may i join? Based on due date calendar, im due nov, 6


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jalanis22 said:


> Hi ladies may i join? Based on due date calendar, im due nov, 6

Me too! But your ticker says your 3+5 and I'm sure I'm 3+6?


----------



## Jalanis22

Well thats what i got in the ticker...not sure. My last menstrual was jan, 30 and they all come out to 3+5 and same due date nov, 6


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jalanis22 said:


> Well thats what i got in the ticker...not sure. My last menstrual was jan, 30 and they all come out to 3+5 and same due date nov, 6

Must be something to do with the time difference then :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ok ladies its official! 

I'm out of FRERs, and fmu is not the best for me! Will post a pic once it finishes developing :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

https://s8.postimg.org/gjckiwbtx/image.jpg
screen capture freeware


----------



## Jalanis22

Wow how many dpo are all of em?


----------



## Tigermom

I'm positive that is a positive!!!! 

How funny that your fmu is unsuccessful, interesting!

Congratulations, no matter what pee you used! It's all pregnant :happydance::dance:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jalanis22 said:


> Wow how many dpo are all of em?

I got my + opk on the 11th so could've ovulated anywhere from the 11th to 13th. 
So today is 13-15 dpo.


----------



## Tigermom

due date! due date!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Oh wow...i ovulated from 13-16 so im kinda 12-13 dpo i think. I should expect AF from tomorrow til 28th..i had different calndars so they all said different.


I put dpo on oday lol sorry messed up


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Anyone else achey around the hips?


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Soo upset & sad to say this but.. I'm leaving you guys. Started bleeding this morning bright red blood. I'm so upset & devastated :(

Don't know what to do now. Told family & my best friend how am I going to tell them what's happened :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ShamzLovesKai said:


> Soo upset & sad to say this but.. I'm leaving you guys. Started bleeding this morning bright red blood. I'm so upset & devastated :(
> 
> Don't know what to do now. Told family & my best friend how am I going to tell them what's happened :(


So sorry to hear that :( 
Fx for next cycle.


----------



## apple_20

I'm so sorry about the bleeding. Maybe ask oh to tell friends that's what I did or send out a text saying you'll get in touch when you want to talk? It's not up to you to saved them from upset but they won't know what to do xx


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Thanks ladies x


----------



## BabyMambo

ShamzLovesKai said:


> Soo upset & sad to say this but.. I'm leaving you guys. Started bleeding this morning bright red blood. I'm so upset & devastated :(
> 
> Don't know what to do now. Told family & my best friend how am I going to tell them what's happened :(

Im so so sorry ShamzlovesKai :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Just a few hours and ill be 4 weeks.... Finding out early is terrible! Have known 5 days already!


----------



## tracilacy

SO sorry to hear this Shamz :(


----------



## kazine

Okay maybe I was overreacting last night. I think I'm okay for now.





My every two days IC progression is showing way more progress than my FRERs so I think I'm just gonna stick to ICs now! 

Also my temperature shot up more today.

AAAAAAND calm.


Also, I'm so sorry ShamzLovesKai :(:(:( Big hugs. You're welcome to join our TTC after a loss group if you want xxx

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...rainbow-join-us-28-ladies-so-far-10-bfps.html


----------



## tracilacy

so when is everyone telling their families, dh, friends??

I wanted to surprise the DH but he damn near made me test when he was around so he knows he told his sister and i told mine already and that's it for family we're waiting to to surprise everyone later. I've told a few of my co-workers and my bestie and the same for the dh 

Anyone planning on surprising their mom on mother's day??
seems far away but im really crossing my fingers for a sticky bean


----------



## kazine

tracilacy said:


> so when is everyone telling their families, dh, friends??
> 
> I wanted to surprise the DH but he damn near made me test when he was around so he knows he told his sister and i told mine already and that's it for family we're waiting to to surprise everyone later. I've told a few of my co-workers and my bestie and the same for the dh
> 
> Anyone planning on surprising their mom on mother's day??
> seems far away but im really crossing my fingers for a sticky bean

I surprised OH by turning up at his work place :) he guessed when I said I had news haha.

We're waiting until our 12 week scan to tell people. Going to put a picture of the scan on the front of personalised moonpig cards to certain close family members/friends etc. And then (if things work out this time around) it'll be perfect timing for us to announce it publicly at our engagement party.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I don't want to tell parents but I won't be able to hide it if I get as sick as I was with jace at 6 wks!
Losing 9 pounds in a weekend is not fun!


----------



## tracilacy

kazine said:


> I surprised OH by turning up at his work place :) he guessed when I said I had news haha.
> 
> We're waiting until our 12 week scan to tell people. Going to put a picture of the scan on the front of personalised moonpig cards to certain close family members/friends etc. And then (if things work out this time around) it'll be perfect timing for us to announce it publicly at our engagement party.

thats a super cute idea telling people at your engagement party!! and smart to wait till 12weeks :) 

I wanted to wait to tell ppl but everyone knew we were trying so they wanted updates. I will wait to tell my family till after 12weeks but I have to tell my boss sooner because i work graveyards and well its wearing me out a lot faster just want to :sleep: lol for mother's day we're giving my mom a pregnancy test and dh's mom a sonogram pic :) can't wait just need to have a very relaxing and healthy first trimester :)


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I've been at the hospital all morning. They done a scan but way too early to see anything. They didn't find a pregnancy. My pregnancy test there and it was positive so had bloods done today and have to go back on Friday for another set. 

I don't think I'm going to get the news I want. I've kind of made peace with it though. Everything happens for a reason. Thank you for all the kind messages x


----------



## LondonBean

I would like to join! I got my BFP two days ago on CD92! I'm guessing my due date is November 5th. This is my first pregnancy after a mc 2 years ago. I'm very excited! My apps say I am right around 4 weeks. This has been a long 92 days!


----------



## Jalanis22

Lucky ladies! I wanted to surprise my hubby but i couldnt since i came here to where he works (away from home) but hopefully this little bean grows and maybe ill surprise the gender reveal


----------



## SoonToBePreg

hopeful, thanks so much for posting that chart. It's very helpful. Do you test for hcg at home? How do you do that? I have no idea what my levels are.

Shamz, I'm so sorry. Please let us know what they say. 

kazine, glad to see everything's ok. I hear it's time to step away from the tests lol. I might buy two more tonight and then that's it :). I'm still temping too, and those have stayed high so yay.

LondonBean, wow, CD92...amazing! I'm so excited for you, it must have been really awesome for you once you saw that BFP. 

Afm, I'm not sure how to tell family and friends. I wanted to tell close family at 6 weeks, the rest of family at 9 weeks, then friends at 12 weeks. However, my DH and I are having a hard time defining "close family" on his side since they talk alot. If he told his mom, she wouldn't understand why he was asking her to keep it quiet for another few weeks (it's a cultural thing). It'd basically spread like hot cakes. So I don't want to tell her at 6 weeks, but then he starts saying, well, we're telling your mom...it's just aargh.


----------



## apple_20

4 weeks today yay!

Well I've told close friends and my mum already because if it all goes wrong I want their support plus they know I was TTC and would figure it out soon enough. Telling people isn't going to jinx you trust me!


----------



## lxb

:dust: :dust: :dust:

H&H 9 months ladies~ LOVE November Babies! :haha:


----------



## kazine

Bought our first cloth nappy today :D Can't wait 'til it arrives I'm going to put it on the cat.

Speaking of the cat, I picked him up earlier and hugged him tight, he usually struggles and I was like "Nope, you're my baby until November. And babies can't struggle. That's why I want one. Because you can hug them all you want and there's nothing they can do about it!!!" 

Think OH thinks I'm mad :D


----------



## hopefulfor1st

kazine said:


> Bought our first cloth nappy today :D Can't wait 'til it arrives I'm going to put it on the cat.
> 
> Speaking of the cat, I picked him up earlier and hugged him tight, he usually struggles and I was like "Nope, you're my baby until November. And babies can't struggle. That's why I want one. Because you can hug them all you want and there's nothing they can do about it!!!"
> 
> Think OH thinks I'm mad :D

My 13 month old struggles and pushes away from hugs lol


----------



## Princesskell

Gosh lots of chat today ladies!!

Shamz I am so so terribly sorry honey. How are you feeling physically? I hope all the people you have told can be there for you and provide the support you need. Thinking of you :hugs:

Kazine..I think the prog looks good. How's the cm?? I'm having loads today :dohh:

Hopeful...excellent progression!! :hugs: I'm really achy round the hips too. I've just been to my yoga class and it was a lot tougher on the hips :dohh:

jalanis22 and LondonBean MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS ladies! :yippee: wishing you a h&h 9 months. I will add you both to the front page!

Tracilacy...I still haven't told dh...:saywhat: I KNOW! I have known 5 days now :dohh: I can't remember if I wrote on here, but we are heading to Paris this weekend for a romantic weekend and I first thought I would tell him there but then decided we would have one last weekend of uncomplicated sex before the 9 months of hormones and getting fat begins!! I'm planning to tell him on Monday, but it's horrific keeping this from everyone but you guys!! Xxx


----------



## kazine

Princesskell said:


> Kazine..I think the prog looks good. How's the cm?? I'm having loads today :dohh:

Still watery like but I'm not AS worried any more.


----------



## Tigermom

Princesskell said:


> Thought I would start a thread for all the November 2014 babies :thumbup:
> Wishing a healthy and happy 9 months for all! :flower:
> 
> Let this be a supportive and positive thread for us to enjoy every second of our pregnancies and share and chat our way to our babies being born!! :hugs:
> 
> I will update this front post with edd's and genders as time goes on :happydance:
> 
> *November 1st*
> Princesskell :yellow:
> Reeshy :yellow:
> BabyMambo :yellow:
> Shineystar :yellow:
> SoonToBePreg :yellow:
> 
> *November 2nd*
> RANDNTRYING :yellow:
> 
> *November 3rd*
> Tracilacy :yellow:
> 
> *November 4th*
> Kazine :yellow:
> 
> *November 5th*
> Apple_20 :yellow:
> LondonBean :yellow:
> 
> *November 6th*
> Hopefulfor1st:yellow:
> Jalanis22 :yellow:​
> *November 7th​*
> *November 8th​*
> *November 9th​*
> *November 10th​*
> *November 11th​*
> *November 12th​*
> *November 13th​*
> *November 14th​*
> *November 15th​*
> *November 16th​*
> *November 17th​*
> *November 18th​*
> *November 19th​*
> *November 20th​*
> *November 21st​*
> *November 22nd​*
> *November 23rd​*
> *November 24th​*
> *November 25th​*
> *November 26th​*
> *November 27th​*
> *November 28th​*
> *November 29th​*
> *November 30th​*
> 
> :angel: fly high sweet angels :angel:
> Shamzloveskai​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here is the link to our amazing group signature...made by Confuzion-thank you!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> Just take the 2 stars out of the code and paste...
> [*url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2127967-november-sparklers-2014-come-join-us-10.html][*IMG]https://i.imgur.com/ilf9b42.gif[/IMG][/url]

Princess, I just wanted to let you know that you only copied the url, you forgot to remove the asterisks in the beginning and the other one touching the first "img" to let it show the cute logo. :wacko:PREGNANCY BRAIN ATTACKS!! hahaha So cute:hugs::kiss:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

^^^ if she removed them we wouldn't be able to get the code though as the image would show.
Your pregnancy brain strikes lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

JUST FOR FUN Q....

does anyone have any gender inklings yet? 
Who's planning to find out or not?


----------



## Princesskell

Good news Kazine...positive thinking baby xxx

Tiger...Hopeful is right, I left the stars so people can copy it, if I didn't leave the stars and just had the image people wouldn't be able to copy it, just click in it if that makes sense?? :haha: xxx

Ooo Hopeful I like your ticker...not seen that one before?
I immediately thought boy this time, but then did the Chinese and Mayan predictions and got all girls. At this stage I'm feeling pretty much like I did last time?? We won't find out, we stayed :yellow: last time and the surprise when she was born was just amazing. I would love another girl tbh, I would like 5 girls in total!! But a healthy baby of whatever gender would be perfect.
What about you? Xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I would love a girl but think I'm gonna say boy! I've had some Chinese charts say boy and some girl! 
I think I'm going to find out- this is probably going to sound terrible- I love my baby no matter what but I would love a baby girl and I don't want to risk feeling any disappointment on the day of his/her birth as we're only having 2 and if this is a boy it's 2 boys!


----------



## Princesskell

It doesn't sound terrible at all :hugs: lots of people say it gives them time to get used to it if they had a preference.
I hope you have a little girlie growing in there! Did you try and girl conception methods? XXX


----------



## hopefulfor1st

No cos I have pcos I ov so rarely and when I had a few signs I tested with an opk, got a pos and bd the next 3 days. So shettles would say boy! 
If its a boy ill be happy that they will be closer than boy/ girl. 
Ill be happy either way but this is the last shot at a girl


----------



## kazine

I think it's gonna be a girl based on this pregnancy but OH thinks we're going to have a boy in general not based on this pregnancy. 

Deffo going to find out asap!!!! Like I can resist the ability to buy gendered stuff. I saw a £3 toddler hello kitty mini scooter in a charity shop on my street and so wanted to buy it!!


----------



## kazine

There's a way that you can put it in a little box so the code shows such as in https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...rainbow-join-us-28-ladies-so-far-10-bfps.html but I don't have a clue how

Ask confuzion


----------



## tracilacy

Princess- waiting till after Paris is a good idea :) 

Hopeful- I'm not sure just yet everyone around things girl and some of them don't know I'm actually preggers lol only one person thinks its a boy which I would love to have first but I think it might be a girl alive that's what everyone has saying lol so we'll see won't find out until we do a gender reveal party and I wanna do one as early as I can lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Omg, I feel as though I've just done a zillion sit ups!


----------



## Jalanis22

I will sure find out gender, with my LO all chinese gender said girl and they were right, and for this they all say boy. Whatever it is i just want a healthy pregnancy


----------



## RANDNTRYING

Got my hcg results from yesterday 268! Now just have to wait til March 10th for Dr appointment and sono. And I'll def be finding out the gender asap.


----------



## Jalanis22

Congrats on your results RAND! Im anxious for dr. Visits yet scared after my previous loss..ill leave everything in gods hands


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I'm not going to doc til about 6 wks and ill get my scan at 7


----------



## Princesskell

Great levels RAND :hugs: xxx

Ugh I had a disturbed night with F getting croup :dohh: so I'm even more shattered. I also got those sharp pains when I twisted over in bed. I remember those from before!! Xxx


----------



## apple_20

same as me hopeful ive got a boy already would love a girl but don't want to get hung up on the idea as we are only having two.

healthy baby please!

just ringing gp now in the hope of getting an appointmeny but getting no answer booo!


----------



## Princesskell

That's just reminded me to ring apple...thanks

Hope you get through. Xxx


----------



## apple_20

Got through appointment next Thursday 6th gutted as they offered me one tomorrow morning but I'm at work! I'm hoping he will do bloods for me and if I'm very lucky get !e an early scan. Even just the bloods would make me feel a lot better.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Princesskell said:


> Great levels RAND :hugs: xxx
> 
> Ugh I had a disturbed night with F getting croup :dohh: so I'm even more shattered. I also got those sharp pains when I twisted over in bed. I remember those from before!! Xxx

What do you mean by "F getting croup"? I don't understand all the lingo yet.


----------



## kazine

Midwife appointment 20th march! :D


----------



## Princesskell

SoonToBePreg said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> Great levels RAND :hugs: xxx
> 
> Ugh I had a disturbed night with F getting croup :dohh: so I'm even more shattered. I also got those sharp pains when I twisted over in bed. I remember those from before!! Xxx
> 
> What do you mean by "F getting croup"? I don't understand all the lingo yet.Click to expand...

Ha...no lingo. F is my little girl, she's 2 and croup is a really bad barky cough. She sounds like a seal, poor baby! :nope: xxx


kazine said:


> Midwife appointment 20th march! :D

Well done Kazine xxx


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

I miss you guys already :(

Really hoping that my blood tests are good but I know they won't be!!

Want my baby back :'(


----------



## apple_20

ShamzLovesKai said:


> I miss you guys already :(
> 
> Really hoping that my blood tests are good but I know they won't be!!
> 
> Want my baby back :'(

When will you get your results?
Do you have anyone you could confide in like a close friend?


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Yeah OH and mum are being really supportive. MIL and aunt in law too. Just wanted this baby so bad. So hard going from first tri back to TTC. 

I should get the results tomorrow evening if not Monday morning. Go for a last set of bloods tomorrow morning xx

I don't mean to put a damper on you ladies. Really miss this thread and how excited I was to be going through this journey with lovely people xx


----------



## apple_20

Don't feel bad I know how it feels but please believe me you will get through this. You won't forget it but it gets easier. I had a mc before my ds and have had two before this pregnancy so though you might not have this baby believe you will have one soon x


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Thank you soo much Apple. I hope you have an amazing pregnancy. 

If bad news, hopefully will only be a month behind all of you with a healthy baby & pregnancy xx


----------



## Princesskell

Oh Shamz you will will always be an honorary member, whenever your baby arrives :hugs: xxx


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Thank you Princess.

Hospital called and said there's no need for my blood test tomorrow because yesterday's test, the hormone was too low. I have to take a test in 2 weeks to see if everything has cleared.

Thanks for all your support. Hopefully I will be with you all next month. Fx my fertility is high after this miscarriage and doesn't take too long xx

Happy & healthy 9 months to you all.

I will keep checking this thread to see how your all doing :) xx


----------



## kazine

I'm sorry Shamz! :( I miscarried last month, and here I am! So hopefully you will be back in first tri soon :)

Join the mama bears TTC after a loss group if you like :) 

Tip: I ovulated 2 days late after my MC.


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Fx I will be :)

Thank you for the tip xx


----------



## Tigermom

Princesskell said:
 

> SoonToBePreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> Great levels RAND :hugs: xxx
> 
> Ugh I had a disturbed night with F getting croup :dohh: so I'm even more shattered. I also got those sharp pains when I twisted over in bed. I remember those from before!! Xxx
> 
> What do you mean by "F getting croup"? I don't understand all the lingo yet.Click to expand...
> 
> Ha...no lingo. F is my little girl, she's 2 and croup is a really bad barky cough. She sounds like a seal, poor baby! :nope: xxx
> 
> 
> kazine said:
> 
> 
> Midwife appointment 20th march! :DClick to expand...
> 
> Well done Kazine xxxClick to expand...

My son had croup when he was 2, and he has had a cough the last few days that is sounding awfully reminiscent of that. :( What are the odds? The last time he had it, he also got roseola (which meant his fever skyrocketed for a day, went away, and then he was covered from head to toe with a splotchy, non-itching rash). I'm hoping this isn't round two. He didn't sleep well last night. This momma is broken from a lack of sleep. :nope:


----------



## Tigermom

Oh Shamz... :cry: I'm so sorry. You will always be an honorary member!!!<3 FX'ed for your bfp with a sticky bean and a H&H 9 months! So soon :hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

Tigermom said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SoonToBePreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> Great levels RAND :hugs: xxx
> 
> Ugh I had a disturbed night with F getting croup :dohh: so I'm even more shattered. I also got those sharp pains when I twisted over in bed. I remember those from before!! Xxx
> 
> What do you mean by "F getting croup"? I don't understand all the lingo yet.Click to expand...
> 
> Ha...no lingo. F is my little girl, she's 2 and croup is a really bad barky cough. She sounds like a seal, poor baby! :nope: xxx
> 
> 
> kazine said:
> 
> 
> Midwife appointment 20th march! :DClick to expand...
> 
> Well done Kazine xxxClick to expand...
> 
> My son had croup when he was 2, and he has had a cough the last few days that is sounding awfully reminiscent of that. :( What are the odds? The last time he had it, he also got roseola (which meant his fever skyrocketed for a day, went away, and then he was covered from head to toe with a splotchy, non-itching rash). I'm hoping this isn't round two. He didn't sleep well last night. This momma is broken from a lack of sleep. :nope:Click to expand...

Oh no ihope he isnt getting it back Tiger :nope:
This is the second time for F too :dohh: she really suffers with coughs. Last time it didn't really bother her but kept me awake all night listening to the barking. Last nigth she got a bit breathless and panicky with it though so I went in and took her in the spare room with me at 4am. She went back to sleep thank goodness :sleep:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ah I'll have my hcg results soon. I start work at 10am so I said to call b4 then but I hope they ring me early enough that of its bad news I have time to ring in sick.


----------



## apple_20

Blergh didn't eat for four hours and I ended up retching. Now after eating I still feel like if I move to fast I'll vomit. :(


----------



## SoonToBePreg

apple_20 said:


> Blergh didn't eat for four hours and I ended up retching. Now after eating I still feel like if I move to fast I'll vomit. :(

Sucks...I have no ms yet thank goodness.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

What kinds of drinks do you enjoy for those of you that used to drink? I'm heading for a happy hr with my workmates and not looking forward to having to dodge questions about why I'm not drinking.


----------



## kazine

SoonToBePreg said:


> What kinds of drinks do you enjoy for those of you that used to drink? I'm heading for a happy hr with my workmates and not looking forward to having to dodge questions about why I'm not drinking.

Just say you're on antibiotics for an ear infection. Easy enough! I don't drink anyway so I don't need questions, though I do expect people to buy me drinks/try to convince me to drink at our engagement party, before we announce it that is!

OH has gone to a buskers night. I was meant to go too but I'm just soooo tired :(.


----------



## Princesskell

hopefulfor1st said:


> Ah I'll have my hcg results soon. I start work at 10am so I said to call b4 then but I hope they ring me early enough that of its bad news I have time to ring in sick.

Let us know...hope all is good news xxx



apple_20 said:


> Blergh didn't eat for four hours and I ended up retching. Now after eating I still feel like if I move to fast I'll vomit. :(

oh no poor thing :dohh: I hope it doesn't last. :hugs:Xx



SoonToBePreg said:


> What kinds of drinks do you enjoy for those of you that used to drink? I'm heading for a happy hr with my workmates and not looking forward to having to dodge questions about why I'm not drinking.

 I don't really drink that much so dodging drinks is not an issue. I'm usually driving...could you drive? Xxx



kazine said:


> SoonToBePreg said:
> 
> 
> What kinds of drinks do you enjoy for those of you that used to drink? I'm heading for a happy hr with my workmates and not looking forward to having to dodge questions about why I'm not drinking.
> 
> Just say you're on antibiotics for an ear infection. Easy enough! I don't drink anyway so I don't need questions, though I do expect people to buy me drinks/try to convince me to drink at our engagement party, before we announce it that is!
> 
> OH has gone to a buskers night. I was meant to go too but I'm just soooo tired :(.Click to expand...

What have you planned for the engagement party? 
Buskers night sounds fun, but bed sounds more fun for me too! Xxx


----------



## kazine

> What have you planned for the engagement party?
> Buskers night sounds fun, but bed sounds more fun for me too! Xxx

We go to buskers nights aaaaaaall the time lol (or at least used to before we moved in together and spent all the money on rent lol). We even met at one.

We have hired a function room :)


----------



## kazine

Okay, here's my story. I was taking 50mg Quetiapine (antipsychotic) and 150mg Lamotrigine (mood stabiliser) and my psych advised me to come off the Lamotrigine at least. I did so, and I've surprised myself with how stable I've been, especially with going through a miscarriage.

But I saw her again yesterday and even though I thought she was okay with me being on Quetiapine she has recommended that I come off that too. I know she has to say that but she seemed adamant that I should but of course said that it was my choice. It's a very low dose as is too and there have been no findings of harm done to the fetus apparently.

Now every time in the 2 and a half years I've been on these tablets that I've tried to come off them I end up suicidal. It would be great for me to be on no meds at all but I just don't think that's possible. Recently when I've even reduced the dose to 50mg I've ended up crying and telling my OH that I wished I was dead by the following night.

So I don't know whether to bother trying to come off it. I mean I'm going through a lot of stress as it is at the minute, every minute of every day expecting blood and analysing cramps to work out if they're too strong, I convinced myself I was gonna miscarry the other night and ended up wanting to die.

I think that, for me, the benefits outweigh the risks in this particular situation. What does anyone else think?

Jodi x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hcg went from 65 to 170 :)

Progesterone was 70 :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

kazine said:


> Okay, here's my story. I was taking 50mg Quetiapine (antipsychotic) and 150mg Lamotrigine (mood stabiliser) and my psych advised me to come off the Lamotrigine at least. I did so, and I've surprised myself with how stable I've been, especially with going through a miscarriage.
> 
> But I saw her again yesterday and even though I thought she was okay with me being on Quetiapine she has recommended that I come off that too. I know she has to say that but she seemed adamant that I should but of course said that it was my choice. It's a very low dose as is too and there have been no findings of harm done to the fetus apparently.
> 
> Now every time in the 2 and a half years I've been on these tablets that I've tried to come off them I end up suicidal. It would be great for me to be on no meds at all but I just don't think that's possible. Recently when I've even reduced the dose to 50mg I've ended up crying and telling my OH that I wished I was dead by the following night.
> 
> So I don't know whether to bother trying to come off it. I mean I'm going through a lot of stress as it is at the minute, every minute of every day expecting blood and analysing cramps to work out if they're too strong, I convinced myself I was gonna miscarry the other night and ended up wanting to die.
> 
> I think that, for me, the benefits outweigh the risks in this particular situation. What does anyone else think?
> 
> Jodi x


If you've done your research and there are no findings to say it can cause problems I'd say stay on! 

She just wants you to stop so she's not liable if something does go wrong.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Also so happy with the epu at hospital they've booked me for a scan on the 19th march and an appointment with their lady that deals with recurrent mc patient support on the 21st


----------



## tracilacy

Kazine I say stay on it if it working for you then keep at it. Also it maybe hard right now but think about the positives don't add more stress by thinking u might mc try and take it one day at a time I kno its hard but that's what we're here for to boost each other up on hard days :)


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Kazine, did you tell her your history when you came off the drugs? Did she still recommend you get off them? I'd suggest seeking a secondary opinion from another doctor, maybe your OB. It's good the research you've done shows no findings of harm.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Kazine I have a chart of mc statistics, by now (once hcg reaches 80 which yours would be by this time by your line darkness) the risk is only 10%, once we have seen the hb it drops to 5%


----------



## Princesskell

Lovely numbers Hopeful :yipee: and thanks for those stats.

Jodi I think the others are right. Do your research, get other medical opinions and then go with your gut. You know what would be better for you and your baby. I'm sorry you ave been going through that. Do you go to counselling? Hopefully your little bean will give you a new ray of light to focus on.
We are all here to keep things positive :hugs: xxx


----------



## Princesskell

So I am just about to leave for Paris. We are all packed and my mum is coming to pick up F!
We will be home on Sunday evening so any newcomers, make yourselves at home and I will add you to the front page when I'm back :coffee:

Enjoy your weekends everybody :yipee: 

Pk xxx


----------



## kazine

I think I am going to stay on them for now. I hate the idea of being on them though, especially in first tri.

Good to hear about the levels and the statistics. Weird, but just now I've actually started to feel a bit excited about being pregnant right now haha.


----------



## kazine

This was SMU after not holding for very long at all. Yikes!

And my cloth nappy arrived today. What a good day it has been so far!

Does anyone have kik or whatsapp and want a bump buddy? hehe


----------



## tracilacy

Very nice progression kazine :)


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Princesskell said:


> So I am just about to leave for Paris. We are all packed and my mum is coming to pick up F!
> We will be home on Sunday evening so any newcomers, make yourselves at home and I will add you to the front page when I'm back :coffee:
> 
> Enjoy your weekends everybody :yipee:
> 
> Pk xxx

Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## laurarebecca1

I got my bfp on the 26th, I'm 3+4 and my edd is 10th November!

Can I join?


----------



## kazine

laurarebecca1 said:


> I got my bfp on the 26th, I'm 3+4 and my edd is 10th November!
> 
> Can I join?

Of course! :D Welcome! Congrats!


----------



## apple_20

Kazine great progression! My ic are nice and dark now too though didn't test today as I'm not sure they have enough dry to get darker and don't want to upset myself! 

Hopeful excellent numbers and a scan booked how many weeks will you be? I'm hoping for a scan some time around 6-7 weeks?

Afm nausea is getting worse esp in eve I'm in bed can't hack it!


----------



## kazine

apple_20 said:


> Kazine great progression! My ic are nice and dark now too though didn't test today as I'm not sure they have enough dry to get darker and don't want to upset myself!
> 
> Hopeful excellent numbers and a scan booked how many weeks will you be? I'm hoping for a scan some time around 6-7 weeks?
> 
> Afm nausea is getting worse esp in eve I'm in bed can't hack it!

I'm 4+3 now and my midwife appointment is on the 20th March so I'll be 7 weeks something. Doubt they'll give me an early scan, apparently they consider two miscarriages normal -.-

Nausea isn't so bad for me, more food aversions and super sore boobs! lol


----------



## SoonToBePreg

laurarebecca1 said:


> I got my bfp on the 26th, I'm 3+4 and my edd is 10th November!
> 
> Can I join?

Welcome and congratulations!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi ladies :hi: I'm coming over, maybe a little early but what the hell! I've been getting faint bfp's for a few days now so I'm going with the flow.

EDD is the 10th :thumbup: look forward to following all of your pregnancies xx


----------



## apple_20

Welcome!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yay welcome all the newbies!!!
I'm 4+2, my first scan is at 6+6. (The epu nurse wanted me to get it 2 wks yesterday but I wanted to wait a bit to ensure hb) 
Omg I just had a dream that I was getting pink when I wipe again!(had it for 4 days before last mc) you know when you wake up and can't remember if it was a dream or real?!


----------



## apple_20

Oh I hate those dreams! I still check every time I use the toilet for blood its just what I m dreading/expecting. Yeah I'd like after 6 weeks to try and get a HB.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Those dreams are the absolute worst :( I'm sure it's nothing though :hugs:

I told my GP surgery I was newly pregnant today as I've just moved to a new town and didn't know what the usual procedure was. The district MW called me within a few hours and was arranging my NT scan at the hospital! Couldn't believe it :shock: I had to wait weeks to get a booking in appt and worrying about getting a scan on time with DD2's pregnancy and now feels like I'm royalty!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Newbies our admin is away you'll be added to the cover page sun night.


----------



## kazine

ttc_lolly said:


> Those dreams are the absolute worst :( I'm sure it's nothing though :hugs:
> 
> I told my GP surgery I was newly pregnant today as I've just moved to a new town and didn't know what the usual procedure was. The district MW called me within a few hours and was arranging my NT scan at the hospital! Couldn't believe it :shock: I had to wait weeks to get a booking in appt and worrying about getting a scan on time with DD2's pregnancy and now feels like I'm royalty!

Wow! Lucky! Wish they'd send me for one!


----------



## Tigermom

Those dreams are the worst! I had that same one about a week ago with the bleeding; I woke up crying :cry:. They are so ridiculous....and now I'm having argument ones with my son and husband. I wake up actually frustrated with them until I realize that it was a dream. They are so real. 

Pregnancy should not make us dream more. Pregnancy should blackout our dreaming so we have a peaceful and restful night. Where's the petition to make this happen? :haha:


----------



## kazine

Tigermom said:


> Those dreams are the worst! I had that same one about a week ago with the bleeding; I woke up crying :cry:. They are so ridiculous....and now I'm having argument ones with my son and husband. I wake up actually frustrated with them until I realize that it was a dream. They are so real.
> 
> Pregnancy should not make us dream more. Pregnancy should blackout our dreaming so we have a peaceful and restful night. Where's the petition to make this happen? :haha:

Oh god the other night I dreamed me and OH were driving along in the car and some men pulled OH out out of the car and dragged him into another car and drove away super quick and raped him.

:|:|:|


----------



## KMW_ACW

Hi everyone, here to share my story.
I ovulated on the 12th of February and found out I was prego on Feb 26th from my doctor. My due dat is Novemeber 6th. We TTC for one month and got lucky just like that. We already have a four year old who will be 5 before the baby is born. I have been tryng to keep it a secret because I know the risks, I am just too exicted. :happydance: Cant wait to hear everyones stroy.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Has anyone else started browsing baby catalogues yet? I don't think we'll have too much to get but I'm still mentally making my wish list! My LB will be 21.5 months when this one arrives so I'm hoping we will be spot on timing wise to move the cot from one room to the next! 
Ill need a new bassinet as we got rid of the last one it was crap. 
A second seat for my strider.
A good wrap to keep bub close while I chase Jace.
A swing as ours was too bulky. 
A car seat.
And of its a girl a few pink things of course! But I'll be reusing as many as Jaces clothes I can. 

I also learned from Jace I don't need half the stuff I thought I needed for a newborn!


----------



## Jalanis22

Haha i havent hopeful as with my previous loss i was excited and then the MC happened. I have a baby crib...thats it :haha: it was my daughters and love it because its the antiques bassinets that rock side to side. I sure will need everything


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jalanis22 said:


> Haha i havent hopeful as with my previous loss i was excited and then the MC happened. I have a baby crib...thats it :haha: it was my daughters and love it because its the antiques bassinets that rock side to side. I sure will need everything

Me too but this time I've decided to think positive! 
First mc was 4+2 second was 5+2 so after than ill be really getting excited!


----------



## Jalanis22

Sorry to hear that i was 11 wks but baby had stopped developing at 7w4d. So this time i will try not to fear pregnancy and think positive


----------



## apple_20

I'm with you hopeful why not get excited it won't make a loss any worse you are connected to that baby as soon as you get a bfp! I've got most things from DS and my cousin just had a girl and has most of the other things. The main purchase for us will be a new pushchair and buggy board. But I love pram shopping! 

Welcome and congrats new lady ! Got it first time we'll done !


----------



## ttc_lolly

I've already got a few little bits! I knew we were going to have a baby regardless of when I got my bfp so I started buying little bits aaaages ago :lol: did the same with my other pregnancies! There WILL be a baby, if not from this pregnancy (but please let there be!!!) then at some point :thumbup: got to keep positive!


----------



## Shineystar

Hi everyone! love that this group is growing!

I had my gp appt yesterday to let them know im pregnant, the lady was pretty miserable and all doom and gloom basically said dont get excited until 12 weeks... I am not stupid I am aware of these things! Just felt she was a bit of a downer! :wacko:

anyway I am pretty sure I have a UTI now and im struggling without the sachets you can take. I guess if its still there monday ill ask to see someone. Just have that horrible throbbing pain and it was enough to wake me up, and almost making me worry something is going wrong :wacko:


Im no stranger to UTI's and I had loads last pregnancy, also group B strep, so shouldnt be surprised!

Hope everyone is well, just going to read back and catch up.

Oh my doc got my EDD as 30 October, but I doubt that it will be that early, im sure it will be november :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

It's been 2 days since I tested and I feel nervous about it :/


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey ladies, can i join you's? Got my BFP confirmed this morning with a digi. 

Been ttc 16 months since finishing the depo, with irregular cycles. I think my due date is 7th nov but may get pushed few days back. 

H & H 9 months to you all!

Just had quick browse at last few comments i also tend to get alot of UTI in pregnancy aswell.
I've been buying bits and pieces since we started trying (might sound a bit weird) but i thought i'd spread the cost better. Plus i run a business that is based around baby / toddler items and gifts so i'm forever checking out new stuff :D

How is everyone today? xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

MummyToAmberx said:


> Hey ladies, can i join you's? Got my BFP confirmed this morning with a digi.
> 
> Been ttc 16 months since finishing the depo, with irregular cycles. I think my due date is 7th nov but may get pushed few days back.
> 
> H & H 9 months to you all!
> 
> Just had quick browse at last few comments i also tend to get alot of UTI in pregnancy aswell.
> I've been buying bits and pieces since we started trying (might sound a bit weird) but i thought i'd spread the cost better. Plus i run a business that is based around baby / toddler items and gifts so i'm forever checking out new stuff :D
> 
> How is everyone today? xx



Hi and welcome!!! 
Having a 13 month old I don't need to buy much, and I do have a few pink items stashed in secrecy lol. 
My best friend came off the depo January 2013 and has only just started getting a period again this year...I hear bad things about it!!! 
I don't get utis but do get constant yeast infections in pregnancy :/


----------



## laurarebecca1

I don't see much of a progression from yesterday to today but I guess that could be because my usual 8/9 hour hold over night was shortened because I went for a wee at 5am so it's only about 5 hour hold!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 74 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Darker to me Laura!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Thanks, that's reassurance!!! I'm from uk and j don't think I can wait until 12 weeks for a scan, I want a early one for reassurance but I will have to go private, oh says we should wait and maybe to get a Doppler instead. 

What's the procedure for doctors etc after a bfp on hpt? (Never got far enough for all that!)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

hopefulfor1st said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, can i join you's? Got my BFP confirmed this morning with a digi.
> 
> Been ttc 16 months since finishing the depo, with irregular cycles. I think my due date is 7th nov but may get pushed few days back.
> 
> H & H 9 months to you all!
> 
> Just had quick browse at last few comments i also tend to get alot of UTI in pregnancy aswell.
> I've been buying bits and pieces since we started trying (might sound a bit weird) but i thought i'd spread the cost better. Plus i run a business that is based around baby / toddler items and gifts so i'm forever checking out new stuff :D
> 
> How is everyone today? xx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi and welcome!!!
> Having a 13 month old I don't need to buy much, and I do have a few pink items stashed in secrecy lol.
> My best friend came off the depo January 2013 and has only just started getting a period again this year...I hear bad things about it!!!
> I don't get utis but do get constant yeast infections in pregnancy :/Click to expand...

hehe, i have couple blue myself. 
Omg yes, i think should be banned personally its bad stuff. I hope things come back to normal for her soon. 
Ahh those are horrible 2 ive had few in each one. Normally my wisdom teeth start hurting and trying to come through i have 1 left that hasnt lol x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> Thanks, that's reassurance!!! I'm from uk and j don't think I can wait until 12 weeks for a scan, I want a early one for reassurance but I will have to go private, oh says we should wait and maybe to get a Doppler instead.
> 
> What's the procedure for doctors etc after a bfp on hpt? (Never got far enough for all that!)

your tests look good to me :) 
im in uk and had early scan with my 2nd last pregnancy we went private with babybond but wont be using them this time as price gone up to 99 pound. i found a place for 45 if gp doesnt agree to one.

my last one they just took my word for it and said to book in with midwife for 9 weeks then they arrange 12 week scan. i think different countys do things differently. x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Glad I'm not the only one mummytoamber :lol: I have some boy bits stashed away too! Couldn't help myself, they were just too cute! I've gotten rid of most of my DD2's stuff to charity or friends expecting girls so I'll need to start from scratch but I'd be lying if I said I didn't do it on purpose... buying all those tiny clothes is one of many f my fave things about expecting :cloud9:

Tests look fab Laura :thumbup: great progression. Just ring your GP and ask hun. Sometimes they'll ask you to go in and do a test to confirm a pregnancy before booking you in with the MW (your first appt with her will be your booking in appt @ 8wks) but some just take your word for it and book you straight in with her x


----------



## laurarebecca1

Thanks guys, I think I'm going to wait until next week and then book, because I haven't technically missed af yet!


----------



## kazine

So the sickness has kicked in!
I didn&#8217;t actually throw up but I got that horrible stomach churning feeling that you get when you&#8217;re about to. It was awful and I was bent over trying to get to the bathroom lol.

I&#8217;ve been looking for private ultrasound scans in the area and I actually found a pregnancy advice centre that I knew existed but just didn&#8217;t consider for some reason, and they offer free early ultrasounds. I&#8217;m not sure if they only offer support and ultrasounds to unplanned pregnancies or not, but I have emailed them and if they reply saying only unplanned I guess I could lie. Haha.


----------



## Shineystar

Mummytoamber - glad to have you join us & congratulations!

the UTI's are just a nuisance aren't they!

hopeful - yes its a vicious cycle of antibiotics which then lead to yeast infections. Ive done a bit of looking into sodium bicarb and ive decided to have one dose to see if it helps. I know it can raise bp some but its just a little in a pint of water, i would rather than that anti-bs. 

However i had group b strep last time and they told me they will screen for that again - i sure hope so! 

im gonna get some wee wee testing sticks so i can check myself when i think i have one starting before going to the doc :)

what stuff you all been buying?

i am going to get a buggy smorph (converts a single buggy into a double), and we will need another isofix base for the infant seat as LG is using it for toddler seat.

I think ill get a LG and LB outfit for hospital, keep reciepts so we can return whatever we dont need :) im going shopping in next cos theyre clothes are so lovely!


----------



## Jalanis22

Comparison Fs from thursday to now. And ICs bottom 2 fmu a tad darker now as dye takes long to settle in. I officially missed AF already and i am symptomless:thumbup:


----------



## kazine

Jalanis22 said:


> View attachment 739033
> 
> 
> Comparison Fs from thursday to now. And ICs bottom 2 fmu a tad darker now as dye takes long to settle in. I officially missed AF already and i am symptomless:thumbup:

Wow you POAS a lot!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Lol kazine im a Poasholic :rofl: its just that i have leftovers and dont wanna leave em there


----------



## MummyToAmberx

jalanis22- hehe i like all your tests :D

ttc_lolly - is lots of cute baby stuff. i bought few bits at next boxing day sales as for 6-7 instead of 17 pound just cant resist its a 50/50 ill use them :p 

shineystar - many thanks :) 

ive felt fine untill 5 ish, sickly feeling my stomach gone very sore and ive ballooned out with bloat x.


----------



## Firstbaby123

Hello can I join you ladies? I'm due nov 5th with second baby :) my first baby was very poorly when born so very anxious this time round. 

Good luck everyone :)?


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm a poas-holic too. Say it loud & say it proud :lol:

Mummytoamber, same here :) I also got a few next newborn sleepsuits from a friend who's little boy never got to wear them as he was so big! I'm already looking at prams :blush: my heart is set on a bugaboo donkey so better get saving!


----------



## apple_20

I've been looking at prams heheee love it!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I am a bit of a pramaholic too admittedly :lol:


----------



## littlefishygg

Hey ladies can I join? I got my bfp 4 days ago, I am due on the 2nd. I am over the moon and very nervous because this is my first. But ecstatic and don't judge me but I definitely went window shopping at baby things today haha


----------



## littlefishygg

RANDNTRYING said:


> Hi can I join. I'm due November 2nd. Got a super faint bfp 2/19 at 10dpo had bloodwork done the next day hcg was only 13 progesterone was 16.30 super nervous they're too low. Had a second blood draw on saturday for doubling haven't gotten that back yet. I have a 16 month old who still breastfeeds and had an ectopic pregnancy with my first in nov. 2011

Hi! We share a due date!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Jalanis22

What are prams? 

Your welcomed to join Littlefishy congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## apple_20

Prams= pushchairs buggies strollers?


----------



## Jalanis22

Oh ok lol i was like what are prams. I definetly havent looked into that


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jalanis22 said:


> What are prams?
> 
> Your welcomed to join Littlefishy congrats on your :bfp:

Ummm the thing on wheels you strap baby in while walking


----------



## kazine

hopefulfor1st said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> What are prams?
> 
> Your welcomed to join Littlefishy congrats on your :bfp:
> 
> Ummm the thing on wheels you strap baby in while walkingClick to expand...

They're called different things in different places :)


----------



## tracilacy

any diy moms? i love to do diy projects so i cant wait to start making stuff!!! i've already been looking up a bunch of things so i can break in my new sewing machine (im still a beginner) just not sure where to start lol :)


----------



## apple_20

Ah wish I was a diy mum keeping my house tidy is hard enough for me!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Today's tests!! 14dpo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## laurarebecca1

Frer progression
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## laurarebecca1

Superdrug progression!! Af due today and not even a sign of her. OH and I have decided an early scan would be best and then we may announce to parents with the scan picture,
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## apple_20

Lovely progression yay!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ooops sorry I forget we all have different lingo! As above a pram is what you ladies across the pond would call a stroller :) I'm a stroller-addict!!!

12dpo for me today and I haven't tested :shock: this is a big deal as I'm a huge poas addict (bit of a theme going here! :loopy:), but my temps are still looking fab and AF is due tomorrow and I have no signs she's arriving so hoping that's a good sign. I might test tomorrow, I'll see how much willpower I can muster up to stay away from those damn pee sticks!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Great lines laurarebecca :thumbup:


----------



## tracilacy

apple- lol yea its hard to do both i'll be honest diy projects can get messy lol but im excited to make clothes and maternity pillows that doubles as a breast feeding pillow and burp cloths and breast feeding privacy scarfs lol oh the joys of a new sewing machine:happydance:lol i think im getting ahead of myself :blush:


----------



## laurarebecca1

tracilacy said:


> apple- lol yea its hard to do both i'll be honest diy projects can get messy lol but im excited to make clothes and maternity pillows that doubles as a breast feeding pillow and burp cloths and breast feeding privacy scarfs lol oh the joys of a new sewing machine:happydance:lol i think im getting ahead of myself :blush:

i think you're spot on lol OH has already picked the pram/stroller :haha: he wants ... we all tend to get a bit excited and now I've seen it on a digital i am so excited :happydance:


----------



## Jalanis22

Beautiful lines laura :yipee:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Jalanis22 said:


> Beautiful lines laura :yipee:

thank you i think i am allowed to get excited now!! :happydance: OH is super excited, he turned around to me this morning and said you're pregnant lol!


----------



## apple_20

Aww love it when they get excited. I've been good and kept snacking so I haven't been sick nearly sick since brushinh my teeth yesterday morning its great. However stupidly the nausea made me feel more pregnant so I kind of miss it. I have issues ...


----------



## ttc_lolly

Haha awww apple, that makes complete crazy sense! I had such sore nipples with my last 3 pregnancies and this time I have NOTHING. It's driving me crazy :wacko: I never thought I'd wish my nipples to feel like they were on fire so much!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Does anyone else get stabby cramps when they drink water?


----------



## tracilacy

yea once i saw it on the digi!! i was like OMG IM REALLY PREGGERS!! lol hubby was waiting for the digi as well and now cant stop smiling lol but he wont let me look and strollers or car seats just yet he wants to wait till after our first appt. which is what im going to do as well before i start sewing away lol 

no stabby cramps when drinking water but def. when i lean the my left side a lil worried about that but not trying to think about it till my first scan on the 17th


----------



## ttc_lolly

I've got my eyes on a bugaboo donkey duo, then I can change it to a mono when DD2 decides to walk more. Already told OH that's THE one! :haha:

I'm getting some round ligament and stretching pains and twinges, that's about it. Is it in your stomach hopeful or down in your bits/uterus!?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Down low just below my cesarean scar where the uterus would be now. 
I was kinda thinking it could be an expanding bladder pushing an expanding uterus


----------



## kazine

Is anyone elses uterus so puffy? Like just above my pubic bone I have a puffy little bump.


----------



## Jalanis22

I have a poocy stomach but with my previous loss i felt normal and with thismone i literally feel bloated. I get bloated when AF arrives and i feel bloated so different to my pp


----------



## laurarebecca1

I have such a weird horrible metallic taste in my mouth and it won't go away? Has anyone had this?


----------



## Jalanis22

Eww me never good luck laura lol...have ur bbs started hurting?


----------



## BabyMambo

Hi ladies ,

Just checking into the thread after a few days and ...
Wow so many new sparklers ! Congratulations !! 

Also getting what seems like RL pains of which I had noted down at 6 weeks with dd. However ... i have a bloated uterus this time/ 10 week bump?! Showing early with your second I thought meant 3 months pregnant ... Will definitely have to think of some imaginative ways to hide him or her before telling work. 

Hope you are all keeping well.


----------



## BabyMambo

ttc_lolly said:


> I'm a poas-holic too. Say it loud & say it proud :lol:
> 
> Mummytoamber, same here :) I also got a few next newborn sleepsuits from a friend who's little boy never got to wear them as he was so big! I'm already looking at prams :blush: my heart is set on a bugaboo donkey so better get saving!

Hi Lolly 

I'm also a "pram enthusiast" :) tested the bugaboo buffalo yesterday after hearing rave reviews and left a little disappointed .. It was so stiff and big! I know how that sounds but I'm too lazy to re edit ! ;)

Tried the cameleon 3 and fell in love.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Jalanis22 said:


> Eww me never good luck laura lol...have ur bbs started hurting?

Not Yet but I am only 14dpo!! OH and I have decided we're booking a private early scan for 8 weeks ish :D can't wait!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

BabyMambo said:


> Hi Lolly
> 
> I'm also a "pram enthusiast" :) tested the bugaboo buffalo yesterday after hearing rave reviews and left a little disappointed .. It was so stiff and big! I know how that sounds but I'm too lazy to re edit ! ;)
> 
> Tried the cameleon 3 and fell in love.

I have a cam3 and they are lovely. I have a bee too :blush: not sure if to keep them both when I get the donkey, or sell. I don't think I'll be able to get rid of either though!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Thats awesome, they scan me as soon As they see me.


----------



## laurarebecca1

In the uk we have to wait until 12 weeks; well my being as impatient as I am I cannot wait that long lol!

OH and I looked at either the mamas and papas mylo 2 or the icandy raspberry and we decided we are getting one of those!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Here in The States, they mostly see from 8 weeks and on. But i mentioned i had a MC and they told me they will see me as soon as i get approved from insurance


----------



## BabyMambo

ttc_lolly said:


> BabyMambo said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lolly
> 
> I'm also a "pram enthusiast" :) tested the bugaboo buffalo yesterday after hearing rave reviews and left a little disappointed .. It was so stiff and big! I know how that sounds but I'm too lazy to re edit ! ;)
> 
> Tried the cameleon 3 and fell in love.
> 
> I have a cam3 and they are lovely. I have a bee too :blush: not sure if to keep them both when I get the donkey, or sell. I don't think I'll be able to get rid of either though!!Click to expand...

My goodness you will have nearly the whole set :) Will be sure to ask for your advice and expertise when we do decide to make a pram decision !


----------



## laurarebecca1

Jalanis22 said:


> Here in The States, they mostly see from 8 weeks and on. But i mentioned i had a MC and they told me they will see me as soon as i get approved from insurance

I wish we did too, only going to cost £60 though so not too bad!!


----------



## kazine

Started worrying about lack of much progression over the last few days and then decided to POAS on the afternoon to see if I was a stronger-hcg-in-the-afternoon type person. 

Photo A is my test this afternoon. Photo B is that test with a test from 4 hours previous. Photo C is of the progression and photo D is of the progression after the most recent test dried (still think it&#8217;s quite a bit stronger even after drying!)

Sorry about photo spam!






Jodi x


----------



## ttc_lolly

BabyMambo, I am rather sad :lol: it's a hobby!

Kazine, fab progression :D you're defo an afternoon hcg riser methinks!


----------



## Jalanis22

Beautiful progression!


----------



## Jalanis22

My progressiom even though i see it the same. Bottom test is te recent one and keep in mind the other test on top of it was the same as bottom but it dried lighter..hmm,:wacko:


----------



## Princesskell

IM BACK! It's amazing to see it so busy on here :happydance:



laurarebecca1 said:


> I got my bfp on the 26th, I'm 3+4 and my edd is 10th November!
> 
> Can I join?




ttc_lolly said:


> Hi ladies :hi: I'm coming over, maybe a little early but what the hell! I've been getting faint bfp's for a few days now so I'm going with the flow.
> 
> EDD is the 10th :thumbup: look forward to following all of your pregnancies xx




KMW_ACW said:


> Hi everyone, here to share my story.
> I ovulated on the 12th of February and found out I was prego on Feb 26th from my doctor. My due dat is Novemeber 6th. We TTC for one month and got lucky just like that. We already have a four year old who will be 5 before the baby is born. I have been tryng to keep it a secret because I know the risks, I am just too exicted. :happydance: Cant wait to hear everyones stroy.

Massive congratulations to everyone getting their bfp's and coming to join us :happydance:
Wishing you all a happy & healthy 9 months and welcoming you to join this positive November thread :hugs:
I will update the front page in a minute :thumbup:



Shineystar said:


> Hi everyone! love that this group is growing!
> 
> I had my gp appt yesterday to let them know im pregnant, the lady was pretty miserable and all doom and gloom basically said dont get excited until 12 weeks... I am not stupid I am aware of these things! Just felt she was a bit of a downer! :wacko:
> 
> anyway I am pretty sure I have a UTI now and im struggling without the sachets you can take. I guess if its still there monday ill ask to see someone. Just have that horrible throbbing pain and it was enough to wake me up, and almost making me worry something is going wrong :wacko:
> 
> 
> Im no stranger to UTI's and I had loads last pregnancy, also group B strep, so shouldnt be surprised!
> 
> Hope everyone is well, just going to read back and catch up.
> 
> Oh my doc got my EDD as 30 October, but I doubt that it will be that early, im sure it will be november :hugs:

Sorry for the uti :hugs: I hope it clears soon.
Do you want me to change your edd?


MummyToAmberx said:


> Hey ladies, can i join you's? Got my BFP confirmed this morning with a digi.
> 
> Been ttc 16 months since finishing the depo, with irregular cycles. I think my due date is 7th nov but may get pushed few days back.
> 
> H & H 9 months to you all!
> 
> Just had quick browse at last few comments i also tend to get alot of UTI in pregnancy aswell.
> I've been buying bits and pieces since we started trying (might sound a bit weird) but i thought i'd spread the cost better. Plus i run a business that is based around baby / toddler items and gifts so i'm forever checking out new stuff :D
> 
> How is everyone today? xx




Firstbaby123 said:


> Hello can I join you ladies? I'm due nov 5th with second baby :) my first baby was very poorly when born so very anxious this time round.
> 
> Good luck everyone :)?




littlefishygg said:


> Hey ladies can I join? I got my bfp 4 days ago, I am due on the 2nd. I am over the moon and very nervous because this is my first. But ecstatic and don't judge me but I definitely went window shopping at baby things today haha

Welcome more ladie :hugs::hugs::hugs: h&h 9 months to you too xxx



laurarebecca1 said:


> I have such a weird horrible metallic taste in my mouth and it won't go away? Has anyone had this?

this was my mums biggest tell tale symptom with all three of her pregnancies!! :thumbup:


kazine said:


> Started worrying about lack of much progression over the last few days and then decided to POAS on the afternoon to see if I was a stronger-hcg-in-the-afternoon type person.
> 
> Photo A is my test this afternoon. Photo B is that test with a test from 4 hours previous. Photo C is of the progression and photo D is of the progression after the most recent test dried (still think its quite a bit stronger even after drying!)
> 
> Sorry about photo spam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodi x

Fab progression Kazine xxx


Sorry for all the morning sickness starting. I thought I might avoid it this time around, but started to feels but queasy today...could be from travelling though :shrug: progressions are looking great and good news people are getting appointments sorted already.
We had an amazing time in Paris. Dh still doesn't know I'm pregnant :dohh: I managed to keep the secret and we had one last romantic weekend! I will tell him tomorrow and I'm so excited.

I haven't really thought about a baby list yet. We have the oyster buggy and will use it again I think. I will definitely buy F a buggy board,I don't think we will need a double? I still have my moby wrap and Manduca wrap which I loved and I hope F will be in a proper bed by the time baby is born, so we will just need a Moses basket in terms of big purchases??

Better stop waffling and go update the front page...6 new bfp's :happydance: xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Hi ladies, I'm a newbie here, due 11/14, though I'll most likely have my little one late October due to my Irritable Uterus.

I'm only 9 dpo today, but have been getting positives for two days now. Here's today's test. :flower:

https://www.canyouseealine.com/timthumb.php?src=https://s3.amazonaws.com/cysal/46187/9 dpo.JPG&w=555

Princesskell, I recognize you from the trimester forums with our girls!


----------



## Princesskell

Welcome Spiffynoodles!! big, big congratulations, that's a super early line :yipee:
Wishing you a h&h 9 months xxxx


----------



## Princesskell

Front page updated...let me know if I've missed anything? :wacko: xxx


----------



## tracilacy

Well today hubby said we could start looking at strollers and car seats lol so excited


----------



## laurarebecca1

tracilacy said:


> Well today hubby said we could start looking at strollers and car seats lol so excited

How exciting!! What are your preferences?


----------



## tracilacy

You know I'm not sure but I want something that folds down and can grow with baby I'm not even sure where to say to be honest lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Oh in feeling so tender in the uterus area! Hurts to bend


----------



## laurarebecca1

tracilacy said:


> You know I'm not sure but I want something that folds down and can grow with baby I'm not even sure where to say to be honest lol

I'm still so early, I don't want to even think about it yet! (Secretly I cannot wait lol)


----------



## jenos

Hi girls and congratulations. Can I join u I'm due about the 7 th. I'm really nervous as I mc last year so I'm keeping everything crossed that this LO sticks. I also have a 3 1/2 year old who keeps me busy xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Good morning 

Congrats to those who have just got theie bfp :D 

I want a stokke pushchair but may have to start bending hubbys arm now haha. 
Any of you's in uk thinking about doing baby show? i went brum one last may it was brilliant. 

im getting odd pains when bending down or getting up to quickly.
seem be feeling more sickly on an evening at the moment which i prefer. 

my boobs/nipples have never really hurt in any of mine nor increased in size, i feel left out haha. 

x


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> Any of you's in uk thinking about doing baby show? i went brum one last may it was brilliant.

i really want to go but the north one is in the next few days so wayyyy too early!! Do they only do 1 for each region a year?

When are you booking your first doctors appointment for confirmation? I don't want to book too early, or too late



jenos said:


> Hi girls and congratulations. Can I join u I'm due about the 7 th. I'm really nervous as I mc last year so I'm keeping everything crossed that this LO sticks. I also have a 3 1/2 year old who keeps me busy xx

Congratulations, im a first timer so its nice to see so many ladies with other children for guidance and reassurance! I'm beyond nervous, I'm only 4 weeks today and already known for 6 days :dohh:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Any of you's in uk thinking about doing baby show? i went brum one last may it was brilliant.
> 
> i really want to go but the north one is in the next few days so wayyyy too early!! Do they only do 1 for each region a year?
> 
> When are you booking your first doctors appointment for confirmation? I don't want to book too early, or too late
> 
> 
> 
> jenos said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls and congratulations. Can I join u I'm due about the 7 th. I'm really nervous as I mc last year so I'm keeping everything crossed that this LO sticks. I also have a 3 1/2 year old who keeps me busy xxClick to expand...
> 
> Congratulations, im a first timer so its nice to see so many ladies with other children for guidance and reassurance! I'm beyond nervous, I'm only 4 weeks today and already known for 6 days :dohh:Click to expand...

im not sure if do manchester anymore? 
its brum in may and london october. 
im actually going to go make my appt this morning im expecting at least 7 day wait before seeing him. ill be nearing roughly 6 weeks, then normally book in with midwife for 9-10wks x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

So excited to see our little group growing!! 
I am now 4+4, my last mc was at 5+2 so that's a milestone I'm looking forward to passing! My first scan is march 19 which ill be 6+6, hoping the next 2 weeks fly by! 
Who else is having an early scan? I need one to confirm dates (pcos) as I haven't got a reliable LMP to go with.


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Any of you's in uk thinking about doing baby show? i went brum one last may it was brilliant.
> 
> i really want to go but the north one is in the next few days so wayyyy too early!! Do they only do 1 for each region a year?
> 
> When are you booking your first doctors appointment for confirmation? I don't want to book too early, or too late
> 
> 
> 
> jenos said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls and congratulations. Can I join u I'm due about the 7 th. I'm really nervous as I mc last year so I'm keeping everything crossed that this LO sticks. I also have a 3 1/2 year old who keeps me busy xxClick to expand...
> 
> Congratulations, im a first timer so its nice to see so many ladies with other children for guidance and reassurance! I'm beyond nervous, I'm only 4 weeks today and already known for 6 days :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> im not sure if do manchester anymore?
> its brum in may and london october.
> im actually going to go make my appt this morning im expecting at least 7 day wait before seeing him. ill be nearing roughly 6 weeks, then normally book in with midwife for 9-10wks xClick to expand...

"the baby and toddler show" is in manchester this week but i think you're talking about "the baby show" which is in birmingham in may; i may have to travel to birmingham lol not too far! I'll be about 15 weeks by my calculations!

i think ill make an appointment for next week which will be 5.5 weeks and then i think I'm going to book a private early scan for 8 weeks as I'm such a worrier!


----------



## laurarebecca1

hopefulfor1st said:


> So excited to see our little group growing!!
> I am now 4+4, my last mc was at 5+2 so that's a milestone I'm looking forward to passing! My first scan is march 19 which ill be 6+6, hoping the next 2 weeks fly by!
> Who else is having an early scan? I need one to confirm dates (pcos) as I haven't got a reliable LMP to go with.

i think i will be, i was thinking around 8 weeks, or do you think 7 weeks will be okay? I want to reassurance of seeing the heartbeat!

19th March .. that will come round so quick! You'll have to post pictures!!

im in the same boat as you; I'm only 4 weeks today, i found out so early that it feels like I'm having to wait an extra week for all these milestones; heartbeat, scans etc :dohh:


----------



## laurarebecca1

My latest (and last?!) progression picture; massive difference between yesterday and today!! (All tests are dried!)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MummyToAmberx

hopefulfor1st said:


> So excited to see our little group growing!!
> I am now 4+4, my last mc was at 5+2 so that's a milestone I'm looking forward to passing! My first scan is march 19 which ill be 6+6, hoping the next 2 weeks fly by!
> Who else is having an early scan? I need one to confirm dates (pcos) as I haven't got a reliable LMP to go with.

i think 2 weeks will fly over :D 
im going to ask about early scan when i see gp as im not 100% on my dates ive had irregular cycles. If not found a place for 45 pound which ill book for 8 weeks :)


----------



## kazine

That clinic have got back to me and it looks like they'll be willing to scan me for free!

They scan women between 6 and 20 weeks. When do you think I should book an appointment? Aka. When am I very likely to see a heartbeat?


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> If not found a place for 45 pound which ill book for 8 weeks :)

ooo wheres that place for 45? The cheapest I've found is 65!



kazine said:


> That clinic have got back to me and it looks like they'll be willing to scan me for free!
> 
> They scan women between 6 and 20 weeks. When do you think I should book an appointment? Aka. When am I very likely to see a heartbeat?

this is exactly what i want to know, i want to see a heartbeat for reassurance!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Any of you's in uk thinking about doing baby show? i went brum one last may it was brilliant.
> 
> i really want to go but the north one is in the next few days so wayyyy too early!! Do they only do 1 for each region a year?
> 
> When are you booking your first doctors appointment for confirmation? I don't want to book too early, or too late
> 
> 
> 
> jenos said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls and congratulations. Can I join u I'm due about the 7 th. I'm really nervous as I mc last year so I'm keeping everything crossed that this LO sticks. I also have a 3 1/2 year old who keeps me busy xxClick to expand...
> 
> Congratulations, im a first timer so its nice to see so many ladies with other children for guidance and reassurance! I'm beyond nervous, I'm only 4 weeks today and already known for 6 days :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> im not sure if do manchester anymore?
> its brum in may and london october.
> im actually going to go make my appt this morning im expecting at least 7 day wait before seeing him. ill be nearing roughly 6 weeks, then normally book in with midwife for 9-10wks xClick to expand...
> 
> "the baby and toddler show" is in manchester this week but i think you're talking about "the baby show" which is in birmingham in may; i may have to travel to birmingham lol not too far! I'll be about 15 weeks by my calculations!
> 
> i think ill make an appointment for next week which will be 5.5 weeks and then i think I'm going to book a private early scan for 8 weeks as I'm such a worrier!Click to expand...


yes the baby show, they did use to do manchester. i had a great time deffo worth while pre booking tickets online.

i did same with my second as i found out at 3+3 with her i hadnt gone through first 19wks knowing with first so i wanted my mind put at ease x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

kazine said:


> That clinic have got back to me and it looks like they'll be willing to scan me for free!
> 
> They scan women between 6 and 20 weeks. When do you think I should book an appointment? Aka. When am I very likely to see a heartbeat?

if you think dates are correct can hear hb at 6 weeks, i heard hb at 7 weeks and 8 weeks. 

personally id say between 7-8 x


----------



## littlefishygg

kazine said:


> That clinic have got back to me and it looks like they'll be willing to scan me for free!
> 
> They scan women between 6 and 20 weeks. When do you think I should book an appointment? Aka. When am I very likely to see a heartbeat?




laurarebecca1 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> So excited to see our little group growing!!
> I am now 4+4, my last mc was at 5+2 so that's a milestone I'm looking forward to passing! My first scan is march 19 which ill be 6+6, hoping the next 2 weeks fly by!
> Who else is having an early scan? I need one to confirm dates (pcos) as I haven't got a reliable LMP to go with.
> 
> i think i will be, i was thinking around 8 weeks, or do you think 7 weeks will be okay? I want to reassurance of seeing the heartbeat!
> 
> 19th March .. that will come round so quick! You'll have to post pictures!!
> 
> im in the same boat as you; I'm only 4 weeks today, i found out so early that it feels like I'm having to wait an extra week for all these milestones; heartbeat, scans etc :dohh:Click to expand...

I'm getting a private scan at 8 weeks because according to the Miscarriage Association, if you see a heart beat at 6 weeks there is a 78% chance of having a successful pregnancy but at 8 weeks there is a 98% chance (and at 10 weeks, a 99.4% chance). I want a scan as early as possible but is going to reassure me enough to stop stressing so I am going for 8 weeks.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> If not found a place for 45 pound which ill book for 8 weeks :)
> 
> ooo wheres that place for 45? The cheapest I've found is 65!
> 
> 
> 
> kazine said:
> 
> 
> That clinic have got back to me and it looks like they'll be willing to scan me for free!
> 
> They scan women between 6 and 20 weeks. When do you think I should book an appointment? Aka. When am I very likely to see a heartbeat?Click to expand...
> 
> this is exactly what i want to know, i want to see a heartbeat for reassurance!Click to expand...

ill post the link after lunch for you x


----------



## laurarebecca1

Thank you!! I'll defo look at that place!!

Those stats are amazing...8 weeks it is then!! Lol


----------



## kazine

Looks like I might be getting my scan on the 19th March! It's my late grandmothers birthday too so hopefully it will be a good day with her looking down on me. I will be 7+1 :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> If not found a place for 45 pound which ill book for 8 weeks :)
> 
> ooo wheres that place for 45? The cheapest I've found is 65!
> 
> 
> 
> kazine said:
> 
> 
> That clinic have got back to me and it looks like they'll be willing to scan me for free!
> 
> They scan women between 6 and 20 weeks. When do you think I should book an appointment? Aka. When am I very likely to see a heartbeat?Click to expand...
> 
> this is exactly what i want to know, i want to see a heartbeat for reassurance!Click to expand...



The hb starts at 6 weeks, my gyno office told me with my son 6+2 or more is best time. I saw jaces at 6+3 :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

kazine said:


> Looks like I might be getting my scan on the 19th March! It's my late grandmothers birthday too so hopefully it will be a good day with her looking down on me. I will be 7+1 :)

19th for me too :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> Thank you!! I'll defo look at that place!!
> 
> Those stats are amazing...8 weeks it is then!! Lol

https://www.peek-a-baby.co.uk/index.php/packages

Its very last one x


----------



## kazine

My tests today. Can't believe the darkness! Finally started to calm down!




And I've just booked a scan for 19th March *jumps up and down*


----------



## BabyMambo

hopefulfor1st said:


> So excited to see our little group growing!!
> I am now 4+4, my last mc was at 5+2 so that's a milestone I'm looking forward to passing! My first scan is march 19 which ill be 6+6, hoping the next 2 weeks fly by!
> Who else is having an early scan? I need one to confirm dates (pcos) as I haven't got a reliable LMP to go with.

Im having a transvaginal scan on 15th March :thumbup: Hopefully we can confirm dates also.

I remember seeing the HB for my daughter at 7w3d it was amazing, really cannot wait to experience that 'relief' and joy again.


----------



## apple_20

I'm hoping the gp will refer me for a scan due to having 3mc. If he doesn't I would pay for one. If I get to choose I'd pick between6-8 weeks. 

Did another test today lol just using up my ic and test limè is darker then control phew.

I'd love to go to baby show I did brum when pregnant with DS and the year after and did London last year.


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you!! I'll defo look at that place!!
> 
> Those stats are amazing...8 weeks it is then!! Lol
> 
> https://www.peek-a-baby.co.uk/index.php/packages
> 
> Its very last one xClick to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Feels like I only just joined the group, well I did(!) lol, but already might have to say goodbye :( my tests just aren't progressing and my digi said not preg today at 14dpo (AF 1 day late). I'm not bleeding yet so could be wrong but I have a bad feeling about it all and this happened just last month and I think this is going the exact same way :( I'll keep you all updated and hopefully I'll be able to stick around. Keep your fingers & toes crossed for me x


----------



## kazine

ttc_lolly said:


> Feels like I only just joined the group, well I did(!) lol, but already might have to say goodbye :( my tests just aren't progressing and my digi said not preg today at 14dpo (AF 1 day late). I'm not bleeding yet so could be wrong but I have a bad feeling about it all and this happened just last month and I think this is going the exact same way :( I'll keep you all updated and hopefully I'll be able to stick around. Keep your fingers & toes crossed for me x

I'm sorry this is happening to you. How faint are your tests? 6th from the top was my test at 13DPO



If it's about that strong you might be in with a chance. Digis are not very sensitive (50miu/ml) so your hcg might not be high enough yet! 

Good luck!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

ttc_lolly said:


> Feels like I only just joined the group, well I did(!) lol, but already might have to say goodbye :( my tests just aren't progressing and my digi said not preg today at 14dpo (AF 1 day late). I'm not bleeding yet so could be wrong but I have a bad feeling about it all and this happened just last month and I think this is going the exact same way :( I'll keep you all updated and hopefully I'll be able to stick around. Keep your fingers & toes crossed for me x

Hugs and prayers headed your way. :hugs: If you're not bleeding, then don't give up hope yet. You could just have a slow hCG riser. :hugs:


----------



## Tigermom

I didn't get a positive until 2 days past my expected menses, if that helps you at all. I just can't test early, even with the digital test. My OPK turned positive on CD22 (roughly 8 dpo), but all digis and cheapies were negative until my period was long late. :hugs: I know that Princesskell is the same. We are here to tell you that you can still get a negative and be in :hugs::hugs::hugs:

It's rough! We're rooting for you


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ttc_lolly said:


> Feels like I only just joined the group, well I did(!) lol, but already might have to say goodbye :( my tests just aren't progressing and my digi said not preg today at 14dpo (AF 1 day late). I'm not bleeding yet so could be wrong but I have a bad feeling about it all and this happened just last month and I think this is going the exact same way :( I'll keep you all updated and hopefully I'll be able to stick around. Keep your fingers & toes crossed for me x

everything is crossed for you! xx


----------



## Button#

Hi ladies, can I join you? I got my BFP a week ago on Sunday and my due date is the 4th.

Finger and toes crossed for you TTC_lolly


----------



## MummyToAmberx

apple_20 did you find one better than the other for the baby show? 


i made appt at docs, turns out my gp left 2 months ago so i think my chances of being given early scan are slim now so ill end up just booking one. 

i ordered some clear blue digi should arrive tomorrow see what numbers they give me.

my test line isnt as long as control line on ics yet. x


----------



## laurarebecca1

Is anybody else absolutely knackered? I'm having 8 hours at night and by 5/6pm I'm having a 2 hour nap!

I've got my fingers crossed for you TTC_lolly!! Big hugs, keep positive!!



Button# said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you? I got my BFP a week ago on Sunday and my due date is the 4th.

Welcome!!


----------



## kazine

Button# said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you? I got my BFP a week ago on Sunday and my due date is the 4th.
> 
> Finger and toes crossed for you TTC_lolly

My due date is the 4th too! Whoo! And I have pet rats!!! Aren't they the best!

Welcome and congrats!



And yeah I'm knackered too!


----------



## tracilacy

TTC_lolly I had a bfn on the digi when I was one day late didn't get a bfp till 3 days late so fx! 


My first scan is in two week I'll be 7weeks exactly to see how the baby is professing so fx it seems soo far away 

Dh asked me to be a SAHM after baby is born just wanted to know what you ladies think I currently bring in half our income and we're still on the lower end of middle class I would say we're high lower class lol any tips or anything really would help :)


----------



## apple_20

I preferred the Birmingham show purely because i could park there and it was better for food. The stalls were the same.


----------



## Princesskell

jenos said:


> Hi girls and congratulations. Can I join u I'm due about the 7 th. I'm really nervous as I mc last year so I'm keeping everything crossed that this LO sticks. I also have a 3 1/2 year old who keeps me busy xx

Congratulations Jenos! :yipee: welcome and I wish you a h&h9 months! :hugs:
I will add youto the front page xxx


MummyToAmberx said:


> Good morning
> 
> Congrats to those who have just got theie bfp :D
> 
> I want a stokke pushchair but may have to start bending hubbys arm now haha.
> Any of you's in uk thinking about doing baby show? i went brum one last may it was brilliant.
> 
> im getting odd pains when bending down or getting up to quickly.
> seem be feeling more sickly on an evening at the moment which i prefer.
> 
> my boobs/nipples have never really hurt in any of mine nor increased in size, i feel left out haha.
> 
> x

Idid the Manchester baby show thing when I was pg with F and bought my buggy there. We really enjoyed it and I quite fancy it again if there's a date that fits? Xxx


laurarebecca1 said:


> My latest (and last?!) progression picture; massive difference between yesterday and today!! (All tests are dried!)

Great progression honey :hugs:



kazine said:


> That clinic have got back to me and it looks like they'll be willing to scan me for free!
> 
> They scan women between 6 and 20 weeks. When do you think I should book an appointment? Aka. When am I very likely to see a heartbeat?




kazine said:


> Looks like I might be getting my scan on the 19th March! It's my late grandmothers birthday too so hopefully it will be a good day with her looking down on me. I will be 7+1 :)




kazine said:


> My tests today. Can't believe the darkness! Finally started to calm down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I've just booked a scan for 19th March *jumps up and down*

 fab news about the scan!! I'm pretty sure you should hear the hb by then:yipee: 
Who knew the line could even get that dark!!xxx



ttc_lolly said:


> Feels like I only just joined the group, well I did(!) lol, but already might have to say goodbye :( my tests just aren't progressing and my digi said not preg today at 14dpo (AF 1 day late). I'm not bleeding yet so could be wrong but I have a bad feeling about it all and this happened just last month and I think this is going the exact same way :( I'll keep you all updated and hopefully I'll be able to stick around. Keep your fingers & toes crossed for me x

oh Lolly I'm sorry you are worried. I know Tiger told you but we are definitely late testers. I didn't get a bfp until 15dppo and even later with F. Thinking and praying for you :hugs: xxx


Button# said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you? I got my BFP a week ago on Sunday and my due date is the 4th.
> 
> Finger and toes crossed for you TTC_lolly

congratulations button!! :happydance: I will add you to the front page and wishing you a happy and healthy9 months xxx


tracilacy said:


> TTC_lolly I had a bfn on the digi when I was one day late didn't get a bfp till 3 days late so fx!
> 
> 
> My first scan is in two week I'll be 7weeks exactly to see how the baby is professing so fx it seems soo far away
> 
> Dh asked me to be a SAHM after baby is born just wanted to know what you ladies think I currently bring in half our income and we're still on the lower end of middle class I would say we're high lower class lol any tips or anything really would help :)

ooo exciting. I went back to work ft with F for 7 months but then requested pt and that's what I do know which I love. IMHO I feel it gives both of us the best of both worlds. I took a years may leave and then both F and I enjoy independence. She is flourishing at nursery and I have some time to keep my brain going!
For me money was not the main driving force but I really wanted us no to be happy. But nobody can tell you that until you are living it and then you will know :hugs: xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thank you so much for your thoughts and wishes lovely ladies :hugs: that's reassuring to hear about you girls with the late bfp's too. Did either of you temp? If so any dips that corrected themselves the next day or so? My temps have been perfect so far, nice & high suggesting the pregnancy is continuing, but it dropped suddenly this morning and I'm dreading see what tomorrow's will be like :nope: no sign of AF and no pains or backache so hoping it's all just a misunderstanding! Will update in the morning once I've temped and tested x


----------



## Tigermom

ttc_lolly said:


> Thank you so much for your thoughts and wishes lovely ladies :hugs: that's reassuring to hear about you girls with the late bfp's too. Did either of you temp? If so any dips that corrected themselves the next day or so? My temps have been perfect so far, nice & high suggesting the pregnancy is continuing, but it dropped suddenly this morning and I'm dreading see what tomorrow's will be like :nope: no sign of AF and no pains or backache so hoping it's all just a misunderstanding! Will update in the morning once I've temped and tested x

I didn't temp for this pregnant cycle. I was temping religiously though on every prior cycle. We were on vacation for three weeks, and the 16 hour time change made it impossible to temp accurately. A lack of sleep, change in sleep, things like that can affect the result significantly. To be honest, it was a relief not to have that miserable honesty of the chart in front of me, although it made my positive that much more of a mystery. Did you have the triphasic shift? The temperature rise after the luteal phase that indicates pregnancy?

I'm sending you all the dust and hugs!! Take care, hun! Try to take your mind off of things: a nice walk with some amazing music, a good book, etc.!!! :hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

I have never temped, but have seen dips then bfp's so I have everything crossed :dust: xxx


----------



## tracilacy

I don't temp my sleep pattern is unpredictable even more so now but fx! 


Thanks princess yea I'm thinking I need to pay somethings off first try and do that now so all were paying is rent and money for us to live then it would be easier to picture I would love to be a SAHM just have to figure out the financial side of things


----------



## Jalanis22

Excited to say i already sent papers for insurance hopefully i qualify soon to see the dr! I feel really diff with this pregnancy. With my pp boobs were killing me, this pregnancy no boob pain BUT BLOAT and FATIGUE omg i wanna sleep everywhere i go :rofl: and a little of food making me a bit gross yuck


----------



## BabyMambo

ttc_lolly said:


> Feels like I only just joined the group, well I did(!) lol, but already might have to say goodbye :( my tests just aren't progressing and my digi said not preg today at 14dpo (AF 1 day late). I'm not bleeding yet so could be wrong but I have a bad feeling about it all and this happened just last month and I think this is going the exact same way :( I'll keep you all updated and hopefully I'll be able to stick around. Keep your fingers & toes crossed for me x

Fingers crossed for you Lolly :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hope everything is ok Lolly! 

I just got my referral in the mail from EPU for my scan :)


----------



## Jalanis22

Ahhh i bet its exciting hopeful! I cant wait to schedule mine.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I'm not going to book it til next week.... Canceling the bookings is heartbreaking


----------



## Princesskell

Hopeful I hope you get to book and go to your scan :hugs: xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

I woke up to the same horrible cramping at 3am that I had last month with my mc and I knew it was over :( bleeding followed shortly, so that's me out I'm afraid :cry:

Thank you all for your thoughts xx wishing you all a very happy and healthy 9 months :kiss:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

So sorry Lolly :( 
Did you have any losses prior to or in between your girls? 

I've been having occasional odd cramping trying not to worry bout it. Hoping its just growing pains! 

2 weeks tomorrow til scan, can't come quick enough!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Im sorry lolly :hugs:.

Hopeful- i know what you mean, i was like 3 days away for another midwife, sono visit when it broke my heart. My body was 11wks baby was 7w4d.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hoping we both get there this time jalanis! I can't wait til we can start discussing names etc :) prob after 12 weeks :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ttc_lolly so sorry to hear that. all the best for your next cycle xx

omg ladies what a differance 12hrs can make i went to bed feeling better good woke up at 4am with splitting headache, got back to sleep woke up 7 still there, feeling very dizzy and bad waves of sickness.. all good signs for me but wow. 

how is everyone else?? xx


----------



## Button#

Lolly I'm so sorry.

I felt the teeniest bit nauseous this morning which is annoying, it's early this time!

I phoned the dr this morning but I have to wait two weeks for my referral appointment. I'm going to try and get the form for the maternity exemption certificate today though.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Good morning everyone! How is everyone today? I cannot stop eating lol I am so bloated, my usual flat stomach is now all puffy and bloated ewww!!

Lolly I am so sorry!! 

I feel like I'm so behind everyone; officially missed af now though!!! Woohoo!! it usually appears at 14dpo and I'm 16dpo today; just need to get to 8 weeks for my scan. I've found a few places ranging from £40 to £99 with different time lengths and number of scan pictures!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

laurarebecca1 said:


> Good morning everyone! How is everyone today? I cannot stop eating lol I am so bloated, my usual flat stomach is now all puffy and bloated ewww!!
> 
> Lolly I am so sorry!!
> 
> I feel like I'm so behind everyone; officially missed af now though!!! Woohoo!! it usually appears at 14dpo and I'm 16dpo today; just need to get to 8 weeks for my scan. I've found a few places ranging from £40 to £99 with different time lengths and number of scan pictures!


Your only 4 days behind me :)

And as from the bloat I was always fat so u can't tell lol


----------



## kazine

5 weeks today whoo! So excited for my scan. I even dreamed about it last night lol.


----------



## laurarebecca1

hopefulfor1st said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone! How is everyone today? I cannot stop eating lol I am so bloated, my usual flat stomach is now all puffy and bloated ewww!!
> 
> Lolly I am so sorry!!
> 
> I feel like I'm so behind everyone; officially missed af now though!!! Woohoo!! it usually appears at 14dpo and I'm 16dpo today; just need to get to 8 weeks for my scan. I've found a few places ranging from £40 to £99 with different time lengths and number of scan pictures!
> 
> 
> Your only 4 days behind me :)
> 
> And as from the bloat I was always fat so u can't tell lolClick to expand...

i used to be bigger and then since october 2013 I've lost nearly 2 stone, i have PCO (polycystic ovaries without the full syndrome). when i first had my level checked they were very bad, then after i had lost about half a stone i went back and they had improved dramatically and now another stone and a half later; i truly believe my levels are nearly normal hence the pregnancy...its been a long 3 years and this is why i am so happy :happy dance:

im 4+1 today, is this too early to book a doctors appointment? i can book for friday maybe or next week? or am i best waiting? i have no idea what i am doing; i am a planner and i feel so lost and helpless!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

laurarebecca1 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone! How is everyone today? I cannot stop eating lol I am so bloated, my usual flat stomach is now all puffy and bloated ewww!!
> 
> Lolly I am so sorry!!
> 
> I feel like I'm so behind everyone; officially missed af now though!!! Woohoo!! it usually appears at 14dpo and I'm 16dpo today; just need to get to 8 weeks for my scan. I've found a few places ranging from £40 to £99 with different time lengths and number of scan pictures!
> 
> 
> Your only 4 days behind me :)
> 
> And as from the bloat I was always fat so u can't tell lolClick to expand...
> 
> i used to be bigger and then since october 2013 I've lost nearly 2 stone, i have PCO (polycystic ovaries without the full syndrome). when i first had my level checked they were very bad, then after i had lost about half a stone i went back and they had improved dramatically and now another stone and a half later; i truly believe my levels are nearly normal hence the pregnancy...its been a long 3 years and this is why i am so happy :happy dance:
> 
> im 4+1 today, is this too early to book a doctors appointment? i can book for friday maybe or next week? or am i best waiting? i have no idea what i am doing; i am a planner and i feel so lost and helpless!!Click to expand...


I'm in Australia so no idea bout appointments! 
I have pcos and joined weight watchers 2 weeks before I found out I was preg!


----------



## laurarebecca1

hopefulfor1st said:


> I'm in Australia so no idea bout appointments!
> I have pcos and joined weight watchers 2 weeks before I found out I was preg!

I was on weight watchers too!

i have just rang and we book straight with midwives so she booked me in for next friday ill be 5+5 :thumbup: 

i think i need to plan something for every week for something to look forward to; just so i can get through these first few weeks!

this is a weird question; i know i ovulated on cd14 so does that make me exactly the date from LMP?


----------



## Hoping4Four

Hello ladies! I hope everyone's feeling well today!

I already have two November babies and I've just found out that I'm expecting another one. I also have a January baby, so this will be a baby number 4 :)

I'm 4+1 today!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Hoping4Four said:


> Hello ladies! I hope everyone's feeling well today!
> 
> I already have two November babies and I've just found out that I'm expecting another one. I also have a January baby, so this will be a baby number 4 :)
> 
> I'm 4+1 today!

congrats :) wow 3 november babies, you're going to be busy!!

I'm sure you'll be able to offer lots of advice to us first timers!!:hugs:


----------



## kazine

Yikes!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hoping4Four said:


> Hello ladies! I hope everyone's feeling well today!
> 
> I already have two November babies and I've just found out that I'm expecting another one. I also have a January baby, so this will be a baby number 4 :)
> 
> I'm 4+1 today!


Congrats! Your going have busy few months :)

Both my girls were born in dec its crazy but so much fun x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Kazine stop wasting your money on tests! Your pregnant already! 
And even so you can't control what will happen. 

My last mc was at 5+2 and my test was darker than that the day after the majority of the bleeding happened, it took a week for my tests nd hcg to go back down


----------



## kazine

hopefulfor1st said:


> Kazine stop wasting your money on tests! Your pregnant already!
> And even so you can't control what will happen.
> 
> My last mc was at 5+2 and my test was darker than that the day after the majority of the bleeding happened, it took a week for my tests nd hcg to go back down


I'm not wasting my money on tests. They offer me a LOT of reassurance. And to me that is worth it.

Because I'm worrying constantly and anything to stop that for even a few hours is worth it. Whether people agree or not I don't really care because I'm the one sitting here freaking out.


----------



## Button#

laurarebecca1 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone! How is everyone today? I cannot stop eating lol I am so bloated, my usual flat stomach is now all puffy and bloated ewww!!
> 
> Lolly I am so sorry!!
> 
> I feel like I'm so behind everyone; officially missed af now though!!! Woohoo!! it usually appears at 14dpo and I'm 16dpo today; just need to get to 8 weeks for my scan. I've found a few places ranging from £40 to £99 with different time lengths and number of scan pictures!
> 
> 
> Your only 4 days behind me :)
> 
> And as from the bloat I was always fat so u can't tell lolClick to expand...
> 
> i used to be bigger and then since october 2013 I've lost nearly 2 stone, i have PCO (polycystic ovaries without the full syndrome). when i first had my level checked they were very bad, then after i had lost about half a stone i went back and they had improved dramatically and now another stone and a half later; i truly believe my levels are nearly normal hence the pregnancy...its been a long 3 years and this is why i am so happy :happy dance:
> 
> im 4+1 today, is this too early to book a doctors appointment? i can book for friday maybe or next week? or am i best waiting? i have no idea what i am doing; i am a planner and i feel so lost and helpless!!Click to expand...

I'd phone now. I waited until today and I've got to wait another two weeks for my appointment. If I'd phoned straight away it would be next week.


----------



## laurarebecca1

I understand what you're both saying, I think different people handle it in different ways that's all!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Button# said:


> I'd phone now. I waited until today and I've got to wait another two weeks for my appointment. If I'd phoned straight away it would be next week.

Thanks, luckily I did ring this morning and reception told me they book us straight in to see the midwives unless I felt I really needed to see a doctor, which I didn't feel I did. The midwives only come on Fridays and they are fully booked this Friday so my appointment is next Friday 14th (5+4) 

what normally happens in these first appointments?


----------



## kazine

The booking in appointment lasts like an hour apparently and they ask you ALL sorts.


----------



## Button#

Probably just give you your green notes and a form for free prescriptions and they'll tell you to take folic acid. The booking in appointment is usually at 8 weeks but if for some reason it is your booking in appointment it will be a long chat filling in the notes with family health questions and they'll check your height, weight and urine and arrange for blood tests.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

all i remember is filling in green notes of all your history/get weighed (dreaded bit for me).

im sure its appt around 12wks for blood tests. x


----------



## laurarebecca1

Thanks guys, did you take your other halves? I'll have to get him to book it off work or do ladies usually go to this on their own?


----------



## kazine

I'm just going to go on my own. He's already booked a day off for the scan!


----------



## laurarebecca1

That's what I was thinking! He can save his days for later on in pregnancy!


----------



## Button#

I went on my own. Just quiz him about family health before you go


----------



## laurarebecca1

Button# said:


> I went on my own. Just quiz him about family health before you go

Thanks for the advice! I've got ages yet lol I just like to be organised!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

just ask him if any health issues in his family. i just go on my own x


----------



## kazine

My brother's fiancée has her 12 week scan tomorrow.
I&#8217;m so jealous. I wish I could tell her I&#8217;m pregnant! But I&#8217;m not telling anyone!


----------



## Button#

kazine said:


> My brother's fiancée has her 12 week scan tomorrow.
> Im so jealous. I wish I could tell her Im pregnant! But Im not telling anyone!

It'll be your turn before you know it


----------



## GeralynB

Hi all I'm due with our first Oct. 28. Figured I'd join you guys since most likely my little pumpkin will probably make their appearance in Nov


----------



## laurarebecca1

I have booked my first scan before they book up as the place is very popular because its only £40 :happydance: (this also means i will most definitely be getting more than the usual number of scans lol!) i know its very early but i need these milestones to go through the first semester!! 

anyone thinking of getting a 4D?



GeralynB said:


> Hi all I'm due with our first Oct. 28. Figured I'd join you guys since most likely my little pumpkin will probably make their appearance in Nov

Welcome!!


----------



## GeralynB

My first appt isn't until March 18 but my sister is a sono tech so I think I'm going to have her do a scan this sat so we can start telling our family we're pregnant


----------



## laurarebecca1

Aww good luck! Make sure you post your scan picture so we can see!


----------



## apple_20

Hi and welcome newbies. So sorry to see lolly go:(

I'm doing okay boob pain is still there and nausea but not been sick since I've got more sensible with snacking. 

Kazine I understand why you keep testing (I used a cheap ic the other day) but I think what hopeful is trying to say is those lines or even a digital can't tell you much unless it's a chemical but then your lines don't go dark normally. But if it makes you feel better go ahead just be aware of the 'hook effect'


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i had 4d scan with my 2nd baby they were good but found it over priced for what it is, ill be tempted to have 1 this time just so i can take the girls to see the baby.

kazine are you waiting till 12wks before telling anyone? 

welcome geralynb 

x


----------



## kazine

I'm aware of the hook effect :) My last pregnancy wasn't a chemical - I was 3 days late and got my BFP at 9DPO-15DPO every day until 16DPO when it was almost negative and I started bleeding the same day. It doesn't always take hcg ages to drop. If my lines are getting stronger that means my hcg is continuing to double etc and that puts my mind at rest. The same way people are relieved when their blood work comes back with high levels - I'm relieved when my pregnancy tests come back with strong lines because that means high levels.

And yes I am waiting until 12 weeks to tell people. On my engagement party I will be 12+3 so hoping to tell close friends/family just before the party and then announce publicly at the party :).


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> i had 4d scan with my 2nd baby they were good but found it over priced for what it is, ill be tempted to have 1 this time just so i can take the girls to see the baby.
> 
> kazine are you waiting till 12wks before telling anyone?
> 
> welcome geralynb
> 
> x

The place I'm going to is only £65 for a 4d scan and £40 for any 2d scan and if they don't get a good scan because of baby they do a repeat scan for free! 

Would be very cute for your girls to see baby...do you a have a gender preference?


----------



## BabyMambo

ttc_lolly said:


> I woke up to the same horrible cramping at 3am that I had last month with my mc and I knew it was over :( bleeding followed shortly, so that's me out I'm afraid :cry:
> 
> Thank you all for your thoughts xx wishing you all a very happy and healthy 9 months :kiss:

So sorry lolly xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> i had 4d scan with my 2nd baby they were good but found it over priced for what it is, ill be tempted to have 1 this time just so i can take the girls to see the baby.
> 
> kazine are you waiting till 12wks before telling anyone?
> 
> welcome geralynb
> 
> x
> 
> The place I'm going to is only £65 for a 4d scan and £40 for any 2d scan and if they don't get a good scan because of baby they do a repeat scan for free!
> 
> Would be very cute for your girls to see baby...do you a have a gender preference?Click to expand...

think we paid 100 or more in 2009 i can tell but doing google search is many places doing much more afford prices now. i went to sheffield on way to see my parents and she didnt play good girl so rescan was out of the question at the time. lol

ive always wanted a boy and i still do but having girl would make things bit easier, really im not fussed :) do you? x


----------



## Jalanis22

I had a 3d/4d scan with my LO it was amazing, i had it done at 30wks. Im planning in doing the same as MummytoAmber so my daighter can see


----------



## hopefulfor1st

kazine said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Kazine stop wasting your money on tests! Your pregnant already!
> And even so you can't control what will happen.
> 
> My last mc was at 5+2 and my test was darker than that the day after the majority of the bleeding happened, it took a week for my tests nd hcg to go back down
> 
> 
> I'm not wasting my money on tests. They offer me a LOT of reassurance. And to me that is worth it.
> 
> Because I'm worrying constantly and anything to stop that for even a few hours is worth it. Whether people agree or not I don't really care because I'm the one sitting here freaking out.Click to expand...


With my son I did this and one got lighter and I freaked out severely! Everyone on Bnb said I was losing the pregnancy....well he's now 14 months old :)


----------



## laurarebecca1

A symptom question...who has had cramping? What was it like? I've had a little bit today, more like short bursts of cramping/tightening not like af where it's constant! I'm getting worried!!


----------



## kazine

laurarebecca1 said:


> A symptom question...who has had cramping? What was it like? I've had a little bit today, more like short bursts of cramping/tightening not like af where it's constant! I'm getting worried!!

I had some quite bad cramps like AF last week! I was so convinced I was going to miscarry and all seems fine now!


----------



## apple_20

Yep I had cramping too around 4weeks in and off dull cramps/aches plus the odd stabbing pain lasted two days ish.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

laurarebecca1 said:


> Thanks guys, did you take your other halves? I'll have to get him to book it off work or do ladies usually go to this on their own?

Where I am they prefer you not to take them because they ask you personal questions and worry they won't get an honest answer with him there. Things like have u ever had an std or abortion, does your partner or has he ever hit/ abused you. And they get you to fill in a questionnaire to gauge if your suffering any form of depression


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Since we're discussin 3d scans here's mine at 15wks with Jace, we were too impatient and wanted to know the gender early! 
https://s16.postimg.org/4vfw94syd/image.jpg

https://s16.postimg.org/y9bmopvo5/image.jpg

https://s16.postimg.org/mixp7c2vp/image.jpg

https://s16.postimg.org/un5tc2pat/image.jpg


how to take a screenshot on a pc


----------



## Princesskell

ttc_lolly said:


> I woke up to the same horrible cramping at 3am that I had last month with my mc and I knew it was over :( bleeding followed shortly, so that's me out I'm afraid :cry:
> 
> Thank you all for your thoughts xx wishing you all a very happy and healthy 9 months :kiss:

Oh Lolly, I'm so so sorry honey...take some time to grieve. Thinking of you xxxx :hugs: xxxx


Button# said:


> Lolly I'm so sorry.
> 
> I felt the teeniest bit nauseous this morning which is annoying, it's early this time!
> 
> I phoned the dr this morning but I have to wait two weeks for my referral appointment. I'm going to try and get the form for the maternity exemption certificate today though.

what time did you first get nausea last time?....I can't remember! :dohh:


laurarebecca1 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone! How is everyone today? I cannot stop eating lol I am so bloated, my usual flat stomach is now all puffy and bloated ewww!!
> 
> Lolly I am so sorry!!
> 
> I feel like I'm so behind everyone; officially missed af now though!!! Woohoo!! it usually appears at 14dpo and I'm 16dpo today; just need to get to 8 weeks for my scan. I've found a few places ranging from £40 to £99 with different time lengths and number of scan pictures!
> 
> Your only 4 days behind me :)
> 
> And as from the bloat I was always fat so u can't tell lolClick to expand...
> 
> i used to be bigger and then since october 2013 I've lost nearly 2 stone, i have PCO (polycystic ovaries without the full syndrome). when i first had my level checked they were very bad, then after i had lost about half a stone i went back and they had improved dramatically and now another stone and a half later; i truly believe my levels are nearly normal hence the pregnancy...its been a long 3 years and this is why i am so happy :happy dance:
> 
> im 4+1 today, is this too early to book a doctors appointment? i can book for friday maybe or next week? or am i best waiting? i have no idea what i am doing; i am a planner and i feel so lost and helpless!!Click to expand...

Ugh I'm so bloated too, I think everyone will be able to tell soon :dohh: xxx
Good work on the weight loss xxx


Hoping4Four said:


> Hello ladies! I hope everyone's feeling well today!
> 
> I already have two November babies and I've just found out that I'm expecting another one. I also have a January baby, so this will be a baby number 4 :)
> 
> I'm 4+1 today!

Congratulations hoping!! :happydance::happydance: welcome to the group, I will add you to the front page. Hope you have a h&h 9 months xxx



laurarebecca1 said:


> Button# said:
> 
> 
> I'd phone now. I waited until today and I've got to wait another two weeks for my appointment. If I'd phoned straight away it would be next week.
> 
> Thanks, luckily I did ring this morning and reception told me they book us straight in to see the midwives unless I felt I really needed to see a doctor, which I didn't feel I did. The midwives only come on Fridays and they are fully booked this Friday so my appointment is next Friday 14th (5+4)
> 
> what normally happens in these first appointments?Click to expand...

I rang today and they said they don't like to see people till 8 weeks, so I'm booked in on the 18th. It was really boring last time, as the others said just making a note of medical history and checking dates and height and weight. Don't bother taking dh!! Xxx


GeralynB said:


> Hi all I'm due with our first Oct. 28. Figured I'd join you guys since most likely my little pumpkin will probably make their appearance in Nov

Hey Geralyn...welcome :wave: congratulations :happydance: have a h&h 9 months, I will add you to the front page xxx



laurarebecca1 said:


> I have booked my first scan before they book up as the place is very popular because its only £40 :happydance: (this also means i will most definitely be getting more than the usual number of scans lol!) i know its very early but i need these milestones to go through the first semester!!
> 
> anyone thinking of getting a 4D?
> 
> 
> 
> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> Hi all I'm due with our first Oct. 28. Figured I'd join you guys since most likely my little pumpkin will probably make their appearance in Nov
> 
> Welcome!!Click to expand...

 I didn't want a 4d but then I was team yellow and didn't want to see the gender :dohh: xxx



hopefulfor1st said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, did you take your other halves? I'll have to get him to book it off work or do ladies usually go to this on their own?
> 
> Where I am they prefer you not to take them because they ask you personal questions and worry they won't get an honest answer with him there. Things like have u ever had an std or abortion, does your partner or has he ever hit/ abused you. And they get you to fill in a questionnaire to gauge if your suffering any form of depressionClick to expand...

oh yes I remember that...quite awkward if dh was there! :wacko:


----------



## Jalanis22

How different huh. Here in TX they dont care if DH goes. I would prefer him to go with me but hes working. So my mom and LO accompany me but of course just to see sono, not the VAG haha i usually kick her out :haha: 

Ive had like tiny weeny cramps and some twinges on right side thats it. Oh and lots of CM discharge


----------



## Princesskell

No sonos or vag in the app, just talking and filling in forms! :dohh: they didn't do any bloods or even a urine test to check I was pg...very boring!


This the sickness has hit this morning!


----------



## BabyMambo

laurarebecca1 said:


> A symptom question...who has had cramping? What was it like? I've had a little bit today, more like short bursts of cramping/tightening not like af where it's constant! I'm getting worried!!

I have some to a certain degree most days. Sometimes like a dull uterus ache especially in mornings I had this with DD so not too worried. Other times its like tightening how you describe. 

It is scary , but completely normal if just for short periods. :flower:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> A symptom question...who has had cramping? What was it like? I've had a little bit today, more like short bursts of cramping/tightening not like af where it's constant! I'm getting worried!!

im having cramps daily, its dull ache across top of the groin area, hip ache, sharp stabbing pains in ovary area esp when i get up to fast i remember this well from my others x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

hopefulfor1st - aww lovely pics. did you have one later on in your pregnancy too?

we just had 2d scan at 16wk ti find out the gender :)

what does everyone plan on doing finding out or keeping it gender a surprize? 

we've done it both ways i personally prefer having the surprize x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Princesskell said:


> No sonos or vag in the app, just talking and filling in forms! :dohh: they didn't do any bloods or even a urine test to check I was pg...very boring!
> 
> 
> This the sickness has hit this morning!

Are you only getting it in the mornings? x


----------



## Button#

Princesskell said:


> what time did you first get nausea last time?....I can't remember! :dohh:

It started at 8 weeks for me last time and I ended up with hyperemisis at 14 weeks, oh the joys of pregnancy!


----------



## laurarebecca1

We're going to find out the sex, and i think I'll book a private 2d scan for 16 weeks because I am impatient lol and then go ahead and get it doubled checked with the nhs scan at 20 weeks. 

Do anyone have any gender preferences? Or feelings of what gender it could be?


----------



## Button#

MummyToAmberx said:


> hopefulfor1st - aww lovely pics. did you have one later on in your pregnancy too?
> 
> we just had 2d scan at 16wk ti find out the gender :)
> 
> what does everyone plan on doing finding out or keeping it gender a surprize?
> 
> we've done it both ways i personally prefer having the surprize x

We'll find out. I'm way too impatient and I like to get organised.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Is anyone thinking about names yet?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> We're going to find out the sex, and i think I'll book a private 2d scan for 16 weeks because I am impatient lol and then go ahead and get it doubled checked with the nhs scan at 20 weeks.
> 
> Do anyone have any gender preferences? Or feelings of what gender it could be?

some hospitals dont tell you at 20 week scan just incase you werent aware x


----------



## kazine

Definitely want to find out the gender.

As for names I've made two polls with all the names on our list!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-names/2134181-my-girls-names-poll-d.html
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-names/2134183-my-boys-names-poll.html


----------



## hopefulfor1st

kazine said:


> Definitely want to find out the gender.
> 
> As for names I've made two polls with all the names on our list!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-names/2134181-my-girls-names-poll-d.html
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-names/2134183-my-boys-names-poll.html

Just started our lists tonight!


----------



## kazine

We're going to a local gig on a Sunday in a few weeks and OH asked if he should get the Monday off. Why the fuck would you want to take days off for something as stupid as that when you should be saving them for ultrasounds or after the baby is born :growlmad:


----------



## Button#

I'm having bleeding when I wipe :( I hope it's just my cervical abrasion playing up.

I'm feeling a bit weak and lightheaded so I've got my feet up while Ashley has a nap.


----------



## Button#

Names wise I have a girls name from when I was pregnant with Ashley and I have a few boys names I'm thinking of.


----------



## kazine

Button# said:


> I'm having bleeding when I wipe :( I hope it's just my cervical abrasion playing up.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit weak and lightheaded so I've got my feet up while Ashley has a nap.

I'm sorry Button :( Hope everything is going to be okay


----------



## Button#

kazine said:


> Button# said:
> 
> 
> I'm having bleeding when I wipe :( I hope it's just my cervical abrasion playing up.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit weak and lightheaded so I've got my feet up while Ashley has a nap.
> 
> I'm sorry Button :( Hope everything is going to be okayClick to expand...

I'm feeling fairly relaxed about it. I was expecting to get bleeding during pregnancy from what I've read about cervical abrasions anyway and so far that's what the bleeding's like.

If it's not meant to be there's nothing I can do about it anyway. 

Anyway don't want to bring the thread down, let's go back to baby names and genders.


----------



## GeralynB

We'll be finding out the gender prob earlier than usual because my sister(sono tech) can do a scan whenever I want


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Button# said:


> kazine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Button# said:
> 
> 
> I'm having bleeding when I wipe :( I hope it's just my cervical abrasion playing up.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit weak and lightheaded so I've got my feet up while Ashley has a nap.
> 
> I'm sorry Button :( Hope everything is going to be okayClick to expand...
> 
> I'm feeling fairly relaxed about it. I was expecting to get bleeding during pregnancy from what I've read about cervical abrasions anyway and so far that's what the bleeding's like.
> 
> If it's not meant to be there's nothing I can do about it anyway.
> 
> Anyway don't want to bring the thread down, let's go back to baby names and genders.Click to expand...

yeah have a good rest, hope everythings okay. 

for names i find it so difficult to think of names before seeing the baby, we havent named our girls till a few days after the birth x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

GeralynB said:


> We'll be finding out the gender prob earlier than usual because my sister(sono tech) can do a scan whenever I want

thats going to be handy for you :) x


----------



## BabyMambo

laurarebecca1 said:


> We're going to find out the sex, and i think I'll book a private 2d scan for 16 weeks because I am impatient lol and then go ahead and get it doubled checked with the nhs scan at 20 weeks.
> 
> Do anyone have any gender preferences? Or feelings of what gender it could be?

I think we are going to find out the sex too , we found out last time during the NT scan with a fantastic Dr . So... I have tracked him down to a clinic he recently set up and will be booking the NT with him as soon as possible :)

I feel that this could be boy :cloud9:


----------



## Button#

I don't have any inklings on gender and no real preference this time. I would like a girl but I would equally like a baby brother for Ashley so I really will be pleased either way.


----------



## tracilacy

I have names already picked out and we will be doing a gender reveal party I can't wait! I'm 5w+2 and my first scan is march 17 and it feels like its forever from now lol


----------



## Tigermom

That's the same day as my scan. March 17th! Scan support!!! It seems like so far away :)


----------



## kazine

Mine is March 19th. Hurry hurry hurry


----------



## GeralynB

My midwife appt is March 18. 
My hips have been killing me at night when I'm sleeping so I ordered a pregnancy pillow. It was just delivered so I'm going to test it out in a little while when I take a nap...I'm always exhausted!


----------



## kazine

I'm exhausted too but like I take psychiatric meds that are heavy sedatives (I've talked to my psych about this don't worry) and they knock me out for like 10 hours and I can't sleep without them so I can only sleep at night :( Unless I wanna sleep now and wake up at 5am.

I have a very specific craving of penne pasta with miniature meatballs and tomato and basil sauce. OH has just went out on a mission to find me those things xD


----------



## Princesskell

MummyToAmberx said:


> hopefulfor1st - aww lovely pics. did you have one later on in your pregnancy too?
> 
> we just had 2d scan at 16wk ti find out the gender :)
> 
> what does everyone plan on doing finding out or keeping it gender a surprize?
> 
> we've done it both ways i personally prefer having the surprize x

I'm definitely team yellow all the way through...I loved the surprise! Xxx



MummyToAmberx said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> No sonos or vag in the app, just talking and filling in forms! :dohh: they didn't do any bloods or even a urine test to check I was pg...very boring!
> 
> 
> This the sickness has hit this morning!
> 
> Are you only getting it in the mornings? xClick to expand...

The last couple of days I've woken with a teeny bit of nausea, I read in my last pg journal I was getting it all day by 6ish weeks, but I was never actually sick xxx



Button# said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> what time did you first get nausea last time?....I can't remember! :dohh:
> 
> It started at 8 weeks for me last time and I ended up with hyperemisis at 14 weeks, oh the joys of pregnancy!Click to expand...

 not fun button...fxd that doesn't happen again. :hugs:Xxx



laurarebecca1 said:


> We're going to find out the sex, and i think I'll book a private 2d scan for 16 weeks because I am impatient lol and then go ahead and get it doubled checked with the nhs scan at 20 weeks.
> 
> Do anyone have any gender preferences? Or feelings of what gender it could be?

I would love another girl....I want 5 girls altogether!! I feel it's a boy though :shrug:


hopefulfor1st said:


> Is anyone thinking about names yet?




kazine said:


> Definitely want to find out the gender.
> 
> As for names I've made two polls with all the names on our list!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-names/2134181-my-girls-names-poll-d.html
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-names/2134183-my-boys-names-poll.html

Ooooo names...fun!
I'm goingto check them out kaz! Xxx



Button# said:


> I'm having bleeding when I wipe :( I hope it's just my cervical abrasion playing up.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit weak and lightheaded so I've got my feet up while Ashley has a nap.

everything crossed for you button. As much relaxing as you can :hugs: xxx


kazine said:


> I'm exhausted too but like I take psychiatric meds that are heavy sedatives (I've talked to my psych about this don't worry) and they knock me out for like 10 hours and I can't sleep without them so I can only sleep at night :( Unless I wanna sleep now and wake up at 5am.
> 
> I have a very specific craving of penne pasta with miniature meatballs and tomato and basil sauce. OH has just went out on a mission to find me those things xD

:haha: cravings already! It was banana milkshake for me last time!


I'm so angry today, it's definitely hormonal! :dohh: xxx


----------



## Princesskell

kazine said:


> Definitely want to find out the gender.
> 
> As for names I've made two polls with all the names on our list!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-names/2134181-my-girls-names-poll-d.html
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-names/2134183-my-boys-names-poll.html

Kazine...I voted Hannah and Zack! :happydance: xxxx


----------



## Princesskell

Tigermom said:


> That's the same day as my scan. March 17th! Scan support!!! It seems like so far away :)

Eeeeeek! 6 weeks! And I have my booking in app the day after! :hugs: xxx


----------



## kazine

I've been angry today too!!!


----------



## tracilacy

Tigermom- I know right and its St Patrick's day lol so I'm hoping for some lucky charm dust for all of us lol 

Kazine- yea I've been craving smoothies of kinds :) can't wait to see what weird cravings I get later on

Princess- scan on the 18th good luck :) lucky charm dust to u lol


----------



## Button#

Princesskell said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> everything crossed for you button. As much relaxing as you can :hugs: xx

It's pretty much stopped now and I've just had the strongest line so far on a hpt so I'm not too worried.


----------



## kazine

Button# said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> everything crossed for you button. As much relaxing as you can :hugs: xx
> 
> It's pretty much stopped now and I've just had the strongest line so far on a hpt so I'm not too worried.Click to expand...

Great news!

I'm really so excited for my scan. 2 weeks! 2 whole weeks, seems like a life time. How am I going to pass the time? Other than watching One Born Every Minute of course!!


----------



## Button#

I've been watching call the midwife. I wish my scan was in two weeks. I think I'm going to buy a Doppler again.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

im sure 2 weeks will fly by :) 
my first wedding anniversary on 13th, then we're away from fri till mon (sadly no where warm) x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

13 days now til my scan.
The hospital want me to see there doctor who deals with recurrent losses but she only works Friday and since I only work 2.5 days a week I can't very well be taking each Friday off that I have an appointment! 
I'm 5 weeks today and feeling ok as last pregnancy I was having the odd pink wipe from 4+6 to 5+2 which led to full bleeding on 5+2 so just a few more days til I get past that milestone! 
Another thing I'm excited for is to pull out my maternity clothes again! So Comfy and then people know your preggers not just fat! Don't wanna wear them yet though as people will see them and guess!


----------



## Princesskell

That's fab news button xxx

My first appointment isn't a scan....just to book in with the midwife. I won't have a scan until 12weeks.

I'm loving how slow each day of ths pregnancy is going. I know how quickly things went with F and how her whole 2 years has just whipped by, I want to savour each moment good and bad. Xxx


----------



## kazine

Princesskell said:


> That's fab news button xxx
> 
> My first appointment isn't a scan....just to book in with the midwife. I won't have a scan until 12weeks.
> 
> I'm loving how slow each day of ths pregnancy is going. I know how quickly things went with F and how her whole 2 years has just whipped by, I want to savour each moment good and bad. Xxx

My first NHS scan won't be until 12 weeks either, the one I'm getting in 2 weeks is with a charity. I'm luckily enough to have a pregnancy advice centre nearby that, although they're aimed primarily at unplanned pregnancies, are willing to scan me for free.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I just want the next week or 2 to go fast but then it can slow down!


----------



## GeralynB

Everyone says how quickly it goes but I feel like time is going so slow. Once I have a scan and see everything is ok then I think it won't go as slow


----------



## kazine

Definitely agree with time going slow. I've known 2 weeks tomorrow and it feels like a freaking lifetime.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I think first tri goes slow then it speeds up :)


----------



## reeshy

All of this talk about scans...my first one is tomorrow at 5w6d. I have no idea why they wanted me so early! It is with my fertility clinic so I am assuming they just want to check out some levels of everything but I WISH it was just a few days later so I could hold out hope for a heartbeat :) 

Best of luck to passing the time to everyone else in the waiting game :)


----------



## Princesskell

Ooo Reeshy good luck...that *is* very early, but I suppose they know why??
Would you mind sharing more about your story? I can see in your sig you've overcome a lot to conceive? Xxx


----------



## GeralynB

DH and I have an orientation at the hospital tomorrow night with the midwives. "Meet the Midwives" They answer questions and take you on a tour of the labor and delivery rooms. We're trying to decide if we should use a midwife or an OB. I want a midwife but DH is not convinced because they are not a doctor.


----------



## Dogtanian

Hi Everyone :flower:
Can you put me down for nov 4th please?
Not sure how accurate that is as im going by LMP till i have a scan,have a feeling its more like the 7th.
Im super excited to be expecting #2.
Ive booked a private scan for 31st march,it cant come quick enough!
:dust:


----------



## Jalanis22

I am super bloated! I wasnt like this with my previous pregnancy at all. I literally look like i have 3 months. Is anyone else bloated


----------



## jennpeary

Can I join? I am due November 11. :cloud9:


----------



## Jalanis22

Omg ladies must i say im craving Banana bread sooo much:toothpick:


----------



## GeralynB

Welcome to all the new ladies


----------



## MummyToAmberx

welcome new ladies and congrats :D 

my theory of 1 good day then 1 bad day is working haha i felt awesome yesterday since 1am ive felt sickly and feeling drained. 
Almost week since i found out to me ita flown i agree once your un 2nd tri your at your due date before you no it :D x


----------



## laurarebecca1

I do agree, let's get first trimester out of the way and then it can slow down!! My scan needs to hurry up! When is everyone telling parents/close friends? I was thinking perhaps after my 8 week scan, what does everyone thjnk about that? Too early? It's so hard keeping it a secret!!


----------



## Princesskell

Dogtanian said:


> Hi Everyone :flower:
> Can you put me down for nov 4th please?
> Not sure how accurate that is as im going by LMP till i have a scan,have a feeling its more like the 7th.
> Im super excited to be expecting #2.
> Ive booked a private scan for 31st march,it cant come quick enough!
> :dust:




jennpeary said:


> Can I join? I am due November 11. :cloud9:

Welcome to the group ladies....massive congratulations to you both and lots of :dust: for a h&h 9 months :thumbup:
I've added you both to the front page :hugs: xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Geralyn it's so different in the uk. We just naturally have midwife care unless something extra is needed from a dr? :shrug:
I remember I had booked a hospital tour last time but then they cancelled as they were too busy then couldnt fit me in until after my edd :saywhat:!

Jalanis I feel really horribly bloated too :dohh: people are going to guess soon if this keeps up. Today I'm going to try up my water and drink some peppermint tea!

Laurarebecca I will be telling people after our 12 weeks scan. I just want to be Crain everything is fine in there! But I will tell my parents before that. Last time I told them about 8 weeks as my mum would just guess! Xxx


----------



## Button#

Hi new ladies.

I've already told my mum. Everyone else will be told after my 12 week scan.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i rang my parents and gran day i found out they knew id been having a lot problems so good to have their support. 

We aint telling hubby family till after the scan im not sure if it'll be after 8 wk or 12 wk as we wanted ti do a 'pregnancy annoucement' which was going to be us 4 going to the beach writing some info like 'arriving november' with scan pic and pair of baby shoes with our feet side by side, that'll double up to facebook annoucement as i live away from other family/friends plus just a nice keepsake idea. x

Like the pic ive added only have my girls feet in also.
 



Attached Files:







pregnancy.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## laurarebecca1

That's a lovely idea!! I've not even thought about it yet!!

I just want my scan to be over to make sure everything's okay!!

Has anyone's taste of certain things gone weird? I used to eat at least 3 apples a day and now I hate the taste of them! My favourite fruit :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Some lovely ideas on pinterest :) 

Yes ive noticed a few things have gone bit funny and metal taste is starting to appear in my mouth, eating 'sweet' things is making me feel sickly. x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ladies complaining about bloat! 

https://s28.postimg.org/too25yx59/image.jpg
screenshot windows 7


----------



## MummyToAmberx

hopefulfor1st - some evenings mine goes insane upto 5 more inches added then its completely disappeared in the morning. Does yours disappear over night? x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

MummyToAmberx said:


> hopefulfor1st - some evenings mine goes insane upto 5 more inches added then its completely disappeared in the morning. Does yours disappear over night? x

Doesn't disappear but lessens- this is morning before any food. 
With jace I had strangers congratulating me at 7 weeks though


----------



## kazine

Having some family stress right now that I just cba with.


----------



## Dogtanian

I have told both my family and inlaws,we are only a small family and they knew we were trying so i didnt want to keep it from them.We bought DD a tshirt that said im going to be a big sister and put it on her last week when MIL came round,it took her so long to notice the tshirt we just had to tell her in the end! We are waiting to tell eveyone else after our scans (first wave of friends after 8 week scan,then fb after 12 weeks)
I just want to blurt it out wherever i go,i was the same the first time as well.
Hopefulfor1st- cant believe how bloated you are,i was just about to complain that i felt bloated,but its nothing like yours,it must be so uncomfortable
:dust:


----------



## apple_20

Boo to the stress any chance you can just keep out of it or will you end up in the middle?

Got my gp appointment in an hour nothing will be done today except perhaps bloods but really I'm soooo hoping for a referral to epu to scan in a couple of weeks.


----------



## kazine

apple_20 said:


> Boo to the stress any chance you can just keep out of it or will you end up in the middle?

I am the middle. Lol


----------



## Button#

I'm feeling bloated today as well. And LO is being a pickle because his daddy accidentally woke him up last night and he's tired. I might move them or me out for the duration of my pregnancy!


----------



## GeralynB

laurarebecca1 said:


> I do agree, let's get first trimester out of the way and then it can slow down!! My scan needs to hurry up! When is everyone telling parents/close friends? I was thinking perhaps after my 8 week scan, what does everyone thjnk about that? Too early? It's so hard keeping it a secret!!

We told my sister the day we find out. We're having a scan early on Sat ( my sister is doing it) and then we'll tell our parents and DHs brothers.



laurarebecca1 said:


> That's a lovely idea!! I've not even thought about it yet!!
> 
> I just want my scan to be over to make sure everything's okay!!
> 
> Has anyone's taste of certain things gone weird? I used to eat at least 3 apples a day and now I hate the taste of them! My favourite fruit :(

 Oh yea my tastes have def changed. I can only really eat cereal and plain things like english muffins. The thought of everything else really makes me feel like I'm going to be sick but I don't ever really get sick...it's weird.


----------



## apple_20

Back from gp I'm so annoyed. She refused to do anything just blood pressure and urine sample and told me to book in with mw.

Seriously I get no reassurance despite 3mc 2in under a year. I am feeling sorry for myself because I thought they would help me out I know if I lied I would have got one looks like honesty doesn't pay..


----------



## Princesskell

Mummytoamberx that photo will be so cute! :cloud9:

wow hopeful is that a recent shot, what a cute bloaty bump you have!! :hugs:

Kaz I hope you are ok, you don't need any stress right now :hugs:

apple I'm sorry you didn't get an early scan...that does seem wrong when you have suffered with mc's, but I'm glad you didn't lie about anything xxx


----------



## apple_20

I know I should just feel happy nothing has gone wrong so far but I have suffered a blighted ovum which my body never realised as hcg kept rising and empty sack growing this is what scares me.

I'm looking into private scan if it will reassure me it will be worth the cost.


----------



## laurarebecca1

apple_20 said:


> I know I should just feel happy nothing has gone wrong so far but I have suffered a blighted ovum which my body never realised as hcg kept rising and empty sack growing this is what scares me.
> 
> I'm looking into private scan if it will reassure me it will be worth the cost.

Are you from the uk? If so, are you anywhere near st Helens?


----------



## apple_20

I'm in the I'm but Nottinghamshire so not near St. Helens. Cheapest I've found in the area is 60 but a lot are 100!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Yeah I found a lot for £99, but I guess anything is worth it to see our little ones!!


----------



## reeshy

Princesskell said:


> Ooo Reeshy good luck...that *is* very early, but I suppose they know why??
> Would you mind sharing more about your story? I can see in your sig you've overcome a lot to conceive? Xxx

Not sure why the early scan for me but I think it is pretty standard for my fertility clinic since they just gave me that date the same day as my bfp. BUT, as an update, I am THRILLED that she gave me such an early date because we saw the heartbeat!!! AND it looks like TWINS (she could only see one heartbeat but since we are only 5w6d she assures us it is too early to tell). There are definitely two sacs though :)

https://imageshack.com/a/img198/8078/yqyf.jpg

Conceiving was not an easy feat for us. We were trying on our own for 3 years before trying IVF. After getting tested, we found out that my husband has very few sperm but I actually checked out okay. Our first IVF cycle last year didn't work and while they were in there, they saw that I had hydrosalpinx (blocked tubes) so I was actually never okay. I had my tubes removed in October and had to have a few months of recovery. This was our second ICSI and I did not think it would work!!! So excited for this time in my life! 

We are all on such an incredible journey!


----------



## ab75

Hi,i got my bfp on tues 4th,due 15th nov. I have 2 little girls already and had 4 miscarriages b4 i had them. Very excited but nervous until i get my 12 week scan. Amanda xx


----------



## reeshy

laurarebecca1 said:


> I do agree, let's get first trimester out of the way and then it can slow down!! My scan needs to hurry up! When is everyone telling parents/close friends? I was thinking perhaps after my 8 week scan, what does everyone thjnk about that? Too early? It's so hard keeping it a secret!!

Haha! This is exactly how i feel about rushing this first try up!

I told my parents and close friends as soon as I found out (mostly bc it would have been tricky keeping it from them because they knew I did IVF). I think that hard/fast rules about when to tell only work for some people. I think that if you are ready, then you can do it! These are the same people that you may hope to have with you for support.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

reeshy said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> Ooo Reeshy good luck...that *is* very early, but I suppose they know why??
> Would you mind sharing more about your story? I can see in your sig you've overcome a lot to conceive? Xxx
> 
> Not sure why the early scan for me but I think it is pretty standard for my fertility clinic since they just gave me that date the same day as my bfp. BUT, as an update, I am THRILLED that she gave me such an early date because we saw the heartbeat!!! AND it looks like TWINS (she could only see one heartbeat but since we are only 5w6d she assures us it is too early to tell). There are definitely two sacs though :)
> 
> https://imageshack.com/a/img198/8078/yqyf.jpg
> 
> Conceiving was not an easy feat for us. We were trying on our own for 3 years before trying IVF. After getting tested, we found out that my husband has very few sperm but I actually checked out okay. Our first IVF cycle last year didn't work and while they were in there, they saw that I had hydrosalpinx (blocked tubes) so I was actually never okay. I had my tubes removed in October and had to have a few months of recovery. This was our second ICSI and I did not think it would work!!! So excited for this time in my life!
> 
> We are all on such an incredible journey!Click to expand...

that is just a amazing, big congrats xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

welcome ab75 & congrats.

apple im sorry to hear they wont offer you a scan. ive found fair few for 45-65. 

last 4 hours my hormones have gone raging, i feel so 'grrr' got to be one of worse feelings for me x


----------



## Jalanis22

Congrats reeshy! Thats amazing. Double sac, doube the love :hugs:


----------



## apple_20

Twins!! Amazing what a great scan.

I'm getting grumpy today mixture of hormones plus cruddy appointment earlier lol. On the plus side I feel good being 5 weeks and seeing all you newbies getting bfps!


----------



## DocMcStuffins

Hey, can I join?

By lmp I'm due 3rd November! Will be having an early scan in the next 2 weeks so will hopefully know for sure then.

I will be having the baby by elective c section though so will actually have an October baby.

X


----------



## apple_20

DocMcStuffins said:


> Hey, can I join?
> 
> By lmp I'm due 3rd November! Will be having an early scan in the next 2 weeks so will hopefully know for sure then.
> 
> I will be having the baby by elective c section though so will actually have an October baby.
> 
> X

Welcome!


----------



## kazine

apple_20 said:


> Back from gp I'm so annoyed. She refused to do anything just blood pressure and urine sample and told me to book in with mw.
> 
> Seriously I get no reassurance despite 3mc 2in under a year. I am feeling sorry for myself because I thought they would help me out I know if I lied I would have got one looks like honesty doesn't pay..

See a different GP. You're entitled to monitoring or something now that you've had 3 miscarriages. Demand it.


----------



## Princesskell

ab75 said:


> Hi,i got my bfp on tues 4th,due 15th nov. I have 2 little girls already and had 4 miscarriages b4 i had them. Very excited but nervous until i get my 12 week scan. Amanda xx




DocMcStuffins said:


> Hey, can I join?
> 
> By lmp I'm due 3rd November! Will be having an early scan in the next 2 weeks so will hopefully know for sure then.
> 
> I will be having the baby by elective c section though so will actually have an October baby.
> 
> X

Welcome and congratulations!! :happydance::happydance:
Wishing you both healthy & happy pregnancies :hugs:
I will add you to the front pages xxx


----------



## Princesskell

reeshy said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> Ooo Reeshy good luck...that *is* very early, but I suppose they know why??
> Would you mind sharing more about your story? I can see in your sig you've overcome a lot to conceive? Xxx
> 
> Not sure why the early scan for me but I think it is pretty standard for my fertility clinic since they just gave me that date the same day as my bfp. BUT, as an update, I am THRILLED that she gave me such an early date because we saw the heartbeat!!! AND it looks like TWINS (she could only see one heartbeat but since we are only 5w6d she assures us it is too early to tell). There are definitely two sacs though :)
> 
> https://imageshack.com/a/img198/8078/yqyf.jpg
> 
> Conceiving was not an easy feat for us. We were trying on our own for 3 years before trying IVF. After getting tested, we found out that my husband has very few sperm but I actually checked out okay. Our first IVF cycle last year didn't work and while they were in there, they saw that I had hydrosalpinx (blocked tubes) so I was actually never okay. I had my tubes removed in October and had to have a few months of recovery. This was our second ICSI and I did not think it would work!!! So excited for this time in my life!
> 
> We are all on such an incredible journey!Click to expand...

Oh my goodness...that is such amazing news!! How exciting, we have November twinnies!! :happydance: how do you feel?
Good luck Reeshy :hugs:


----------



## apple_20

kazine said:


> apple_20 said:
> 
> 
> Back from gp I'm so annoyed. She refused to do anything just blood pressure and urine sample and told me to book in with mw.
> 
> Seriously I get no reassurance despite 3mc 2in under a year. I am feeling sorry for myself because I thought they would help me out I know if I lied I would have got one looks like honesty doesn't pay..
> 
> See a different GP. You're entitled to monitoring or something now that you've had 3 miscarriages. Demand it.Click to expand...

Am I? I thought I was but she seemed so confident that she couldn't / didn't need to do anything. I'm contemplating ringing the epu as they are much more understanding. Tbh that gp really didn't seem to get why I would be concerned it was like so your not bleeding everything is fine so far. 
Ergh


----------



## Dogtanian

Congratulations Reeshy! Cant wait to hear about your twin progress.
Doc-Im most probably having an elective c section this time round as well.I had an EMCS last time due to failed induction because of pre eclampsia,they said baby wouldnt fit into my pelvis and i only got to 1cm in two days.Whatever happens im not having an induction again!
Its crazy that im already thinking that far ahead,my head is just buzzing with pregnancy stuff!
:dust:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I'm having an elective too, 
I had high blood pressure which caused 2 clots the size of tennis balls to form between uterus and placenta and pushed away my placenta causing an abruption and I started bleeding with large clots, got to the hospital and by that stage it was like a massacre in their bathroom, I was bleeding EVERYWHERE and when hubby ran and told them they said "that's normal" so I was trying to clean it up, then one midwife same in for my urine sample and freaked out when she saw all the blood (it was trailing me, over the whole toilet seat and floor) they put me on a bed, on a monitor to check bub while a stupid doctor spent ages trying to put a cannula in, then another nurse came in and checked monitor and yelled "babies been down for 6 minutes, code 1 energency" no time for anything they asked me babies position (head down), cervix position (anterior 8cm from cervix at my last growth scan) and my blood type (that was the one thing I didn't know but I k we it was a +!) and had me sign the papers for csection as we were running down the hallway. I had 3 doctor at once in the OR fixing my cannula, putting a catheter in and one put me to sleep. Hubby said waves of blood were falling off the table at his feet.. I woke up 3 hours later groggy and in complete disbelief he'd been born and I slept through it all! Had 2 transfusions, They said it was a combination of high blood pressure and my placenta was degraded as if I was overdue (was only 38 weeks) that caused it. So I never actually got to experience the birth so I'm very nervous this time about epidural a etc!!!


----------



## kazine

I feel so fat and uncomfortable all of the time.

I was talking to OH's friend from work the other day.
We&#8217;ve been talking about maybe buying a house sometime soon (next few years) and his friend wants to move in with us because he&#8217;s sick of living with his parents. Besides the fact I wouldn&#8217;t want anyone living with us because I&#8217;m too used to us being alone now, I just laughed and said &#8220;What about if we have kids?&#8221;

He laughed as if that wasn&#8217;t an option any time in the near future. I&#8217;m 5 weeks pregnant XD.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Dogtanian said:


> Congratulations Reeshy! Cant wait to hear about your twin progress.
> Doc-Im most probably having an elective c section this time round as well.I had an EMCS last time due to failed induction because of pre eclampsia,they said baby wouldnt fit into my pelvis and i only got to 1cm in two days.Whatever happens im not having an induction again!
> Its crazy that im already thinking that far ahead,my head is just buzzing with pregnancy stuff!
> :dust:


im crazy too, im already planning out our home water birth in my head haha x


----------



## kazine

MummyToAmberx said:


> Dogtanian said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Reeshy! Cant wait to hear about your twin progress.
> Doc-Im most probably having an elective c section this time round as well.I had an EMCS last time due to failed induction because of pre eclampsia,they said baby wouldnt fit into my pelvis and i only got to 1cm in two days.Whatever happens im not having an induction again!
> Its crazy that im already thinking that far ahead,my head is just buzzing with pregnancy stuff!
> :dust:
> 
> 
> im crazy too, im already planning out our home water birth in my head haha xClick to expand...

I'm planning out home water birth too, I've found the one I want on eBay and everything


----------



## Princesskell

Oh hopeful...that sounds such a traumatic experience for you guys. I hope you get a calmer birth this time round :flower:

Kaz...no way I'd have a housemate, I hope your oh comes to his senses!

I never fancied a home birth. I'm too OCD, I wouldn't want to make a mess or have the baby in a mess. I was happy with a hospital birth. Now the water bit however I would definitely consider this time! Xxx


----------



## kazine

Oh no! My OH doesn't want him living there. His friend just keeps hinting aka begging despite the fact it's never gonna happen ha ha


----------



## Princesskell

Oh good! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Princesskell

I'm getting my pregnancy ear whooshing tonight!! :wacko: I think it's something to do with blood pressure and I had it with F. When I turn my head to a certain angle I hear this loud, rhythmical whooshing in my ear..so weird but weirdly reassuring! :shrug:
I've also been really light headed all day.

Xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Haha princesskel that's odd! I had high Bp but nothing like that! I think I want to feel sick so bad I'm making myself sick lol


----------



## GeralynB

reeshy said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> Ooo Reeshy good luck...that *is* very early, but I suppose they know why??
> Would you mind sharing more about your story? I can see in your sig you've overcome a lot to conceive? Xxx
> 
> Not sure why the early scan for me but I think it is pretty standard for my fertility clinic since they just gave me that date the same day as my bfp. BUT, as an update, I am THRILLED that she gave me such an early date because we saw the heartbeat!!! AND it looks like TWINS (she could only see one heartbeat but since we are only 5w6d she assures us it is too early to tell). There are definitely two sacs though :)
> 
> https://imageshack.com/a/img198/8078/yqyf.jpg
> 
> Conceiving was not an easy feat for us. We were trying on our own for 3 years before trying IVF. After getting tested, we found out that my husband has very few sperm but I actually checked out okay. Our first IVF cycle last year didn't work and while they were in there, they saw that I had hydrosalpinx (blocked tubes) so I was actually never okay. I had my tubes removed in October and had to have a few months of recovery. This was our second ICSI and I did not think it would work!!! So excited for this time in my life!
> 
> We are all on such an incredible journey!Click to expand...

Woohoo! Congrats for twins!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## tracilacy

Congrats reeshy! Twins how exciting


----------



## tracilacy

I'm having some serious cramps and wet feelings I keep rushing to the bathroom expecting to see blood :( I had this really bad ache this morning that almost brought me to tears its only on one side :( pretty scared but not to much I can do


----------



## hopefulfor1st

tracilacy said:


> I'm having some serious cramps and wet feelings I keep rushing to the bathroom expecting to see blood :( I had this really bad ache this morning that almost brought me to tears its only on one side :( pretty scared but not to much I can do


One sided pain can be ectopic/ tubal pregnancy. Although I'm sure it is not likely and its pretty rare I'd get it checked out, although the chances are its probably nothing if it is ectopic you can lose the tube and it can be fatal so I'd get it checked just to be sure. Good luck.


----------



## ab75

tracilacy said:


> I'm having some serious cramps and wet feelings I keep rushing to the bathroom expecting to see blood :( I had this really bad ache this morning that almost brought me to tears its only on one side :( pretty scared but not to much I can do

I agree with hopeful, better getting checked out. Good luck xx


----------



## Button#

kazine said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogtanian said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Reeshy! Cant wait to hear about your twin progress.
> Doc-Im most probably having an elective c section this time round as well.I had an EMCS last time due to failed induction because of pre eclampsia,they said baby wouldnt fit into my pelvis and i only got to 1cm in two days.Whatever happens im not having an induction again!
> Its crazy that im already thinking that far ahead,my head is just buzzing with pregnancy stuff!
> :dust:
> 
> 
> im crazy too, im already planning out our home water birth in my head haha xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm planning out home water birth too, I've found the one I want on eBay and everythingClick to expand...

I'm also planning my home birth!

Reeshy -congrats on the twins

Tracilacy -I would get checked as well. Hope everything's ok.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

kazine do you mean whole pool kit on ebay? i did have a nose yesterday myself.

buttons where did you have your first? 

princesskell my second hosp birth wasnt very nice, plus i have massive hate/fear of hospitals haha. anything to avoid them :p 

yey im 5wks last week has flown over. x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

tracilacy said:


> I'm having some serious cramps and wet feelings I keep rushing to the bathroom expecting to see blood :( I had this really bad ache this morning that almost brought me to tears its only on one side :( pretty scared but not to much I can do

id get it checked out too x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hope everything is ok tracilacy


----------



## Princesskell

How are you today Tracilacy? Xxx


----------



## laurarebecca1

How is everyone today? How are you tracilacy?


----------



## kazine

Yes a pool kit on eBay. Not too expensive if you get them second hand and of course you can just sell it on after (if you don't plan on doing it again that is, which I don't!)


----------



## laurarebecca1

Woohoo got 2-3 today. I haven't tested for a few days so thought id do a frer aswell and so happy to see the test line darker than the control line!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## katestar53

Hey ladies , please can I join, got my BFP on Wed at 10dpo, EDD 14th Nov :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## laurarebecca1

katestar53 said:


> Hey ladies , please can I join, got my BFP on Wed at 10dpo, EDD 14th Nov :dance::dance::dance:

Welcome!!


----------



## kazine

My GP surgery wants me to take a urine sample to confirm pregnancy because my psychiatrist asked. Just because I'm diagnosed with Borderline Personality Disorder all my healthcare professionals assume I'm a compulsive liar when I'm not. Fucking annoying.


----------



## zenaa

Hi girls, please accept me in. Been ttc for 2 years had 3 early losses (chemical) and cautiously pregnant. My beta numbers have almost doubled over 24 hours but I'm still very scared. I hope this time I go all the way and meet my rainbow I've been waiting for. H&H 9 months to all hope to share good news with each other on this thread x


----------



## Button#

MummyToAmberx said:


> kazine do you mean whole pool kit on ebay? i did have a nose yesterday myself.
> 
> buttons where did you have your first?
> 
> princesskell my second hosp birth wasnt very nice, plus i have massive hate/fear of hospitals haha. anything to avoid them :p
> 
> yey im 5wks last week has flown over. x

I started off in a birth centre but ended up being transferred to the labour ward. This time I'd rather not go near a hospital and they can all come to me!

Welcome and congratulations to all the new ladies!


----------



## kazine

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Dogtanian

Kazine- i cant believe they made you bring a urine sample,bloody cheek.
I planned a home water birth with my first,i bought the birth pool off ebay,it had never been used.The midwives were against me having a home birth from the start and i was not encouraged or supported at all,they almost seemed happy when i got pre eclampsia.I sold the birth pool on (still unused) for a profit,i reckon that birth pool went to someone else that didnt end up using it :rofl:
:dust:


----------



## kazine

Dogtanian said:


> Kazine- i cant believe they made you bring a urine sample,bloody cheek.
> I planned a home water birth with my first,i bought the birth pool off ebay,it had never been used.The midwives were against me having a home birth from the start and i was not encouraged or supported at all,they almost seemed happy when i got pre eclampsia.I sold the birth pool on (still unused) for a profit,i reckon that birth pool went to someone else that didnt end up using it :rofl:
> :dust:

It is a bit cheeky like, don't do it to anyone else. Though I had an incident once where I had a vaginal tear during sexual activity and I almost died, had 2 units of blood given to me, and my last psychiatrist didn't believe me about that. She rang my GP to confirm that it'd happened and for some reason they said they didn't have a record of it so she told me that and she just looked at me like a naughty child as if I'd been lying to her.

Okay I lay in a hospital bed with a catheter after just having my life saved after losing 2-3 pints of blood, oh wait maybe that didn't happen maybe I imagined it.

:dohh:

Funnily enough, the hospital didn't believe how bad it was at the time either until an hour or so had passed and they finally noticed my jeans were soaked in blood. Can't help but feel if they'd acted quicker I wouldn't have needed a transfusion, and now I can never give blood!

Took me 5 years to get taken seriously by the NHS for my mental health... I've lost faith in the system, can you tell? lol


----------



## Princesskell

katestar53 said:


> Hey ladies , please can I join, got my BFP on Wed at 10dpo, EDD 14th Nov :dance::dance::dance:




zenaa said:


> Hi girls, please accept me in. Been ttc for 2 years had 3 early losses (chemical) and cautiously pregnant. My beta numbers have almost doubled over 24 hours but I'm still very scared. I hope this time I go all the way and meet my rainbow I've been waiting for. H&H 9 months to all hope to share good news with each other on this thread x

Congratulations ladies! :happydance: and welcome aboard! Wishing you a h&h 9 months. I will add you to the front page. Zenaa when is your edd? Xxx


----------



## kazine

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...s-5-team-yellow-10-team-pink-4-team-blue.html

Can we make our thread similar to this one with scan pics and mother's sex guesses? :D


----------



## Button#

Just phoned the dr as I got a bit more spotting and she said I'm probably right about it being because of my cervical abrasion but I'm going to have an early scan for peace of mind.


----------



## Button#

Kazine - how annoying for you, at least you showed them you weren't lying.


----------



## GeralynB

kazine said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...s-5-team-yellow-10-team-pink-4-team-blue.html
> 
> Can we make our thread similar to this one with scan pics and mother's sex guesses? :D

That looks fun! My guess is a boy but DH thinks a girl although he really wants a boy. I really don't care either way...just hoping for a healthy baby 



Button# said:


> Just phoned the dr as I got a bit more spotting and she said I'm probably right about it being because of my cervical abrasion but I'm going to have an early scan for peace of mind.

Hope everything is okay!


----------



## Button#

Wow, super speedy! Just had a call from the epau and my scan is on Wednesday.


----------



## GeralynB

Button# said:


> Wow, super speedy! Just had a call from the epau and my scan is on Wednesday.

Yay for a scan so quick!


----------



## GeralynB

Ugh I still can't eat anything other than cereal, bagels, and muffins. Probably not the best diet for me or the baby


----------



## Princesskell

Hope the scan shows everything is ok button :hugs: 

I don't really have any aversions or cravings yet Geralyn but I I always figured it was what my body needed!! :shrug:


----------



## GeralynB

Mine really only started in the last week...before that I was fine.


----------



## Dogtanian

Button-thats great news that you are getting a scan so quick.Im sure its nothing to worry about.I had a cervical erosion a few years ago and that used to make me bleed a lot,im sure its that.
Kazine-i have NO faith in the NHS whatsoever,especially where mental health is concerned.What is this thing that they have where they assume everyone is lying because they have a mental illness,i think they are mentally ill,the idiots!`
I suffer from depression and have a lot of family history of mental illness ranging from mild depression to schizophrenia ,so ive had lts of disappointing incidents with NHS.
:dust:


----------



## apple_20

We'll rang epu and they confirmed that they won't scan me because my mc weren't all in row. So we are booking a private scan for when I'm seven weeks yay!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ladies who are 5wks or just passed did you have increased cramps/pain? 

im in some discomfort right now, all on my right side around my ovary xx


----------



## apple_20

No my cramps went by five weeks doesn't mean it's abnormal but if they are bad and focused on one side if get it checked out x


----------



## Button#

Dogtanian said:


> Button-thats great news that you are getting a scan so quick.Im sure its nothing to worry about.I had a cervical erosion a few years ago and that used to make me bleed a lot,im sure its that.

It's so annoying! I'm sure it's some sort of pay back for not having AF from conceiving Ashley until he was 18months. Feels like my body's making up for lost time. The dr said I'm probably right so I'm going to assume the best and just be excited about my early scan.

MummytoAmber- I've had a bit of discomfort due to bloating but no cramps or pain for a while. If it gets worse I'd get checked out.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

hard to explain, constant dull ache kind of like feeling before af then i get increased sharp pain for about 10 seconds. feeling tender to walk, my tummy gone all bloated and sore and lower back is feeling achy.
Walk in centre closed at 8pm, ill have to go tomorrow. ive took 2 paracentamol but doesnt seem to be helping but its got rid of my sore throat. x


----------



## apple_20

I had the dull ache and odd sharp pain last week but it was not all in one place and no back ache. Try not to panic as I know how norm cramps can be. Getting it checked tomorrow would be a good idea you might get a sneak peak at baby !


----------



## MummyToAmberx

mine just happening in the place, yeah im trying to keep calm. keep checking my underwear they open at 8 so ill try and get across first thing. thank you x


----------



## Jalanis22

My first OB/Scan will be April 8th booo long time from now! Hopefully everything will be ok. Im traumatized already.


----------



## EMYJC

Can I have some advice and opinions please. Had a period 22-25 Feb. It only lasted 3 days but classed it as a period. Today I have been feeling really dizzy and ravenous. Did a test just before on a whim. Felt was more ovulation. Got this. Is it a BFP?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MummyToAmberx

EMYJC said:


> Can I have some advice and opinions please. Had a period 22-25 Feb. It only lasted 3 days but classed it as a period. Today I have been feeling really dizzy and ravenous. Did a test just before on a whim. Felt was more ovulation. Got this. Is it a BFP?

I can see the line :) fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Princesskell

EMYJC said:


> Can I have some advice and opinions please. Had a period 22-25 Feb. It only lasted 3 days but classed it as a period. Today I have been feeling really dizzy and ravenous. Did a test just before on a whim. Felt was more ovulation. Got this. Is it a BFP?

Still so early but I see something! Xxx


----------



## EMYJC

Could it be the bleed was implantation or some blip and it's taken ages to show from a LMP of 11th jan? This happened with my son you see


----------



## Princesskell

If this happened to you before then totally possible!
The line looks quite faint if it's from 11th of jan?? I had similar with my daughter though, I had a tiny bit of bleeding which I didn't even really count as af then didn't get a proper bfp until like 20dpo...:wacko: keep us updated xxx


----------



## EMYJC

I can't explain it. It couldn't show up anything though from a period of 22nd feb. Only
14 days since that period started so I should be waiting to
Ovulate from that? I am very shocked and eager to
Go and get a digital tom!


----------



## apple_20

Looks like a bfp to me. Hopefully you are joining us. I say retest!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i had another clear blue digi left its gone down to 1-2 :( x


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> i had another clear blue digi left its gone down to 1-2 :( x

Did you take it at same time of day as your 2-3? When did you get your 2-3?


----------



## Princesskell

I've heard this can happen after a certain point? Try not to stress hon. You feeling ok in yourself? Cxx


----------



## apple_20

Please do t put all your faith in cb digitals they aren't that accurate (I have avoided them this pregnancy) I know its scary hugs. I hope tomorrow they can do you some hcg tests or something to reassure you. A scan wouldn't show much though x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

no i did it not long ago as im having pains and feeling poorly. 2-3 was took on wednesday.
no princesskell im not xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> no i did it not long ago as im having pains and feeling poorly. 2-3 was took on wednesday.
> no princesskell im not xx

I think it could be your pee was dilute that's all, try not to stress (easier said than done!) big hugs!! 

I've also heard they are not very accurate, someone didn't get 3+ til they were 7 weeks so defo not accurate!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

apple_20 said:


> Please do t put all your faith in cb digitals they aren't that accurate (I have avoided them this pregnancy) I know its scary hugs. I hope tomorrow they can do you some hcg tests or something to reassure you. A scan wouldn't show much though x

yeah im petrified of having an ectopic pregnancy my pain still there x


----------



## laurarebecca1

I think you should go to a+e or epu; I'm sure it's nothing but it's worth getting checked out!


----------



## Princesskell

MummyToAmberx said:


> no i did it not long ago as im having pains and feeling poorly. 2-3 was took on wednesday.
> no princesskell im not xx

:hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

kazine said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...s-5-team-yellow-10-team-pink-4-team-blue.html
> 
> Can we make our thread similar to this one with scan pics and mother's sex guesses? :D



That was my last group I'm in the angels section :/ 

I suggested the gender guess i line that idea but i actually thought the front page looks really busy and hard to read now with the pics it's all out of alignment


----------



## hopefulfor1st

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> i had another clear blue digi left its gone down to 1-2 :( x
> 
> Did you take it at same time of day as your 2-3? When did you get your 2-3?Click to expand...

Clearlblue quote on their website only 82% of these tests will be accurate at an allowable range of 5 days earlier or later. So 18% will be out by more than 5 days


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> I think you should go to a+e or epu; I'm sure it's nothing but it's worth getting checked out!

going to go to walk in first thing in the morning, if pain gets very bad ill call nhsdirect see what they say x


----------



## DocMcStuffins

I don't think when I first posted I gave much info.

So here it is :) 

We started ttc on 8th Feb this year, we dtd 3 times on 8th, 10th and 12th. I ovulated on 11th. 

I got my bfp at 11dpo on 22nd Feb. Got it first on an IC then later that day I got 1-2 on a clearblue digi and a nice line on a frer. My af wasnt even due for another 4/5 days!

Anyway a week later and I got a 2-3 on a digi and the test line on the frer was way way darker than the control line.

My edd based on lmp is November 3rd.

I have my booking appointment with my midwife at home tomorrow at 1pm. I'm looking forward to it as she's the midwife I had throughout my last pregnancy and she remembers me. Anyway she's so lovely she's going to refer me for an early scan just for reassurance. It will either be next Friday when I'll be 6+4 or the following Friday when I'll be 7+4.

Still very cautious about it all and have only told our parents. I had a blighted ovum 10 years ago and it's still a huge fear that I'll go to the scan and be told the sac is empty. But staying positive for now as I feel sick as a dog (and have done since ov), have diarrhoea, am starving hungry all the time, have sore boobs, stretching pains, and I could sleep for England! 

Good luck to you all. Looking forward to the rest of our journey.

X


----------



## GeralynB

MummyToAmberx said:


> ladies who are 5wks or just passed did you have increased cramps/pain?
> 
> im in some discomfort right now, all on my right side around my ovary xx

I've had a feeling...I wouldn't really call it a cramp but just something on my left side. My sister the sono tech said it could be the corpus lutium. I'm having a scan tomorrow so I'll find out then



EMYJC said:


> Can I have some advice and opinions please. Had a period 22-25 Feb. It only lasted 3 days but classed it as a period. Today I have been feeling really dizzy and ravenous. Did a test just before on a whim. Felt was more ovulation. Got this. Is it a BFP?

I used that same kind of test on the day of my missed period a d got a very faint line. I went and got two different kids of tests and sure enough they were BFPs.


----------



## laurarebecca1

hopefulfor1st said:


> kazine said:
> 
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...s-5-team-yellow-10-team-pink-4-team-blue.html
> 
> Can we make our thread similar to this one with scan pics and mother's sex guesses? :D
> 
> 
> 
> That was my last group I'm in the angels section :/
> 
> I suggested the gender guess i line that idea but i actually thought the front page looks really busy and hard to read now with the pics it's all out of alignmentClick to expand...

I love the idea; could we maybe do it like ...


Laurarebecca1
Due...
Mother intuition...
Team ...

Hopefulfor1st
Due...
Mothers intuition...
Team...

I think that would look neater and then maybe scan picture after the team so each person has a block of text rather than using commas; it will make it much easier to read (but the page will get very long but I'm sure people won't mind that!)


----------



## tracilacy

Hey Doc! Glad to see you in the group! We have the same edd lol :)


----------



## Jalanis22

That would b awesome Laura!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I agree with Laura. 

Tracilacy is your pain gone?


----------



## Jalanis22

I really domt know what to do! My insurance starts in April 1st and by the time they see me i will almost be 10 wks! I am gonna live a torture by then scared knowing if baby is developing. Not sure if to go to mexico but scared also.


----------



## kazine

The guys in my OH's band keep taking the piss out of me that I'm tired all the time!! They will get it in the neck when I tell them I was pregnant and that is why I'm tired all the time ha ha.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I get the opposite when pregnant I get insomnia!


----------



## sandilion

Hello all! :wave:

Could I please join?? I am due November 12th! :happydance:

I am soooo excited. Not a single pregnancy symptom can knock me off this cloud9!

Happy and healthy 9 months to you all - looking forward to sharing mine with you all!


----------



## Jalanis22

Hello Sandilion! Congrats H & H 9 months coming your way.


----------



## apple_20

My first me appointment is April 1st so I'll be nearly 9 weeks. Hoping to pay for a scan before that though as it depends on your gp as to if they want to refer you for an early scan.

Doc mcstuffins how did you meet you mw already? here you don't book in until 8 weeks earliest.

Welcome sandilion!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

morning ladies i feel shocking off to walk in shortly see what they say. Feels like MS has totally kicked in x


----------



## Princesskell

sandilion said:


> Hello all! :wave:
> 
> Could I please join?? I am due November 12th! :happydance:
> 
> I am soooo excited. Not a single pregnancy symptom can knock me off this cloud9!
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months to you all - looking forward to sharing mine with you all!

Congratulations and welcome :happydance:
Wishing you a very h&h 9 months...I've added you to the front page xxx


----------



## Princesskell

MummyToAmberx said:


> morning ladies i feel shocking off to walk in shortly see what they say. Feels like MS has totally kicked in x

I hope everything is ok...let us know xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

MummyToAmberx said:


> morning ladies i feel shocking off to walk in shortly see what they say. Feels like MS has totally kicked in x

How come your going to walk in for morning sickness?


----------



## Princesskell

laurarebecca1 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazine said:
> 
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...s-5-team-yellow-10-team-pink-4-team-blue.html
> 
> Can we make our thread similar to this one with scan pics and mother's sex guesses? :D
> 
> 
> 
> That was my last group I'm in the angels section :/
> 
> I suggested the gender guess i line that idea but i actually thought the front page looks really busy and hard to read now with the pics it's all out of alignmentClick to expand...
> 
> I love the idea; could we maybe do it like ...
> 
> 
> Laurarebecca1
> Due...
> Mother intuition...
> Team ...
> 
> Hopefulfor1st
> Due...
> Mothers intuition...
> Team...
> 
> I think that would look neater and then maybe scan picture after the team so each person has a block of text rather than using commas; it will make it much easier to read (but the page will get very long but I'm sure people won't mind that!)Click to expand...

I agree I think the August one has lots of good info on but does look a bit messy??
I like laurarebecca's suggestion. I will try and update when I can. I work on a iPad though so its a bit fiddly! :dohh: and I'm no techy!! :blush:


----------



## Button#

Hi Sandilion! 

Hope they're helpful at the walk in MummytoAmber


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Well- this pregnancy has officially made it further than the last 2!


----------



## apple_20

Yay hopeful another milestone!

Mummytoamber is going in for the cramps she's been having not ms.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Oh thanks I was a bit confused when she said ms in full force. 
Hope it's nothing xx


----------



## reeshy

hopefulfor1st said:


> Well- this pregnancy has officially made it further than the last 2!

Congrats! That is nice milestone hopefulfor1st!



MummyToAmberx said:


> ladies who are 5wks or just passed did you have increased cramps/pain?
> 
> im in some discomfort right now, all on my right side around my ovary xx

I am now 6 weeks and I still am having plenty of cramping. Last week, I had one really super sharp pain on one side that took my breath away and really freaked me out. But three days ago I went in for my 1st scan and she saw twins! She could clearly see one strong heartbeat but the other twin was behind the first and she couldn't get a good enough view. I told her about my worry with the painful cramp and completely assured me that it is totally normal to get a range of cramps for now and several more weeks. Let us know how your consult goes.


----------



## DocMcStuffins

Apple - my midwife will just see you as soon as she can after you've been referred to her. So just after I found out I filled out a form at the doctors and they pass it to her, then she called me earlier this week and said she'd come out to me today! 

I think I was around 6 weeks when I saw her with my last pregnancy too, but nearer to 8 with my first as I found out later. 

Really pleased that she's getting me an early scan though. Will hopefully put my mind at rest a bit. 

X


----------



## Princesskell

Great milestone Hopeful :yipee:


----------



## Button#

Well done Hopeful.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

congrats sandilion :D 

hopefulfor1st good to hear youve made it past that point :) yeah i didnt go for ms, having pains about 6hrs last night.

Seen gp blood pressure is fine, no water infection but need send another sample in on monday to double check. had feel of my stomach most of pain was in the middle when he did that, but ive got a fever says seems like viral infection was uncertain to give antibiotics i said id see how few days go. told me go.home and rest if things dont improve or get worse to return at 1pm he will do internal check if need be send me to hospital.
i was expecting him to still offer me a blood test with repeat in 48hrs. x


----------



## ab75

Well done hopeful xx
Hope you are ok mummyto amber xx


----------



## Dogtanian

Hope you are feeling better soon mummytoamber
And well done Hopeful on getting past your milestone.
When i got my BFP i had terrible nausea and sickness for a couple of days and now it has completely gone.I just dont feel pregnant at all.however i did cry my eyes out twice last night whilst watching crufts :rofl:
:dust:


----------



## laurarebecca1

That's good news hopeful! By the way everyone just call me Laura; it's much easier!!

I don't really have any symptoms so I don't really feel pregnant! Apart from last night, my boobs started killing; and they still are this morning but not as bad, I imagine they'll be bad by evening!

I'm going out tonight for my BILs engagement party so I'm the designated driver as no one knows; going to have to dodge the free drinks and stick to just mixers, my MIL is going to be there and I'm dying to tell her but OH and I agreed to wait til our scan!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I didn't think I was hormonal but dh and I have been fighting a lot! 

1) because his mum is taking 3 weeks holiday in April and 3 weeks in June and the days she minds Jace I will have to take unpaid leave. 

And we fought tonight because as I was serving tea he was watching football and asked if I was busy at that exact moment (apparently as he wanted a hug) and I'm like well does it effing look like I'm busy serving tea up or what?! Then he said I didn't mix the spaghetti how he lines and I said well someone distracted me with stupid questions while I was serving it! 

Having 2 mcs late last year he's said he doesn't want to hear about or celebrate the pregnancy til 12 weeks and I just feel as though its such a taboo subject like I don't feel I can acknowledge it to him?! Plus our house is for sale and once we sell and move well be financially better off (consolidating debts) so we were planning to do that before conceiving and now it appears the house isn't selling at all! 
Argh stress!!!


----------



## laurarebecca1

I've definitely noticed my hormones are affecting my moods, I'm moody for no reason bless OH he's trying to be understanding but he's finding it difficult. Usually I don't show when I'm moody so this is so different to him! I am snapping for no reason what so ever!!

Hopeful, sorry you and OH are having such a hard time!! I hope everything turns okay for your house etc and your MIL!

Edit: my digestive system is all over the place; constipated one minute and diahorhea the next?! Not fun!


----------



## Jinbean

Hey ladies! 

Cautiously joining in here as have already had a couple of wipe scares since BFP on Tues 25th Feb! Been to see EPAU and had scan and sac visible and everything looking as it should but have another scan booked for 17th March to check pregnancy is progressing.

Not too sure on due date but thinking end of October beginning of November. Not sure as have a 9 month old DS and have only had 2 AF since he was born and nothing regular due to still breastfeeding! Started feeling queasy every morning for about a week or so, so decided to test as that's how I found out with DS and wow there it was! Nice shock as took 3 years to finally get pregnant with one that went full term so we were NTNP this time round. My DS has been the best contraception though as he has been sleeping in our bed for past couple of months and we very rarely get a night to ourselves so this one happening first chance we got was really a surprise!!! Eeek!!

Feeling rubbish with this tiredness and queasiness at the moment and so much more than last time around, but I guess running around after the never ending bag of energy that is DS can do that to you!

Sorry for the essay, I have a tendancy to do that, but looking forward to hopefully sharing this journey with you all and getting to know you over the months to follow!

Big hugs!
J x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Congrats Jinbean :D

I'm feeling like an emotional wreck, not left this bad before.

Laura my system has been feeling like that also.

How is everyone today? 

We've just gone and booked early scan for 22nd March x


----------



## reeshy

Jinbean said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Cautiously joining in here as have already had a couple of wipe scares since BFP on Tues 25th Feb! Been to see EPAU and had scan and sac visible and everything looking as it should but have another scan booked for 17th March to check pregnancy is progressing.
> 
> Not too sure on due date but thinking end of October beginning of November. Not sure as have a 9 month old DS and have only had 2 AF since he was born and nothing regular due to still breastfeeding! Started feeling queasy every morning for about a week or so, so decided to test as that's how I found out with DS and wow there it was! Nice shock as took 3 years to finally get pregnant with one that went full term so we were NTNP this time round. My DS has been the best contraception though as he has been sleeping in our bed for past couple of months and we very rarely get a night to ourselves so this one happening first chance we got was really a surprise!!! Eeek!!
> 
> Feeling rubbish with this tiredness and queasiness at the moment and so much more than last time around, but I guess running around after the never ending bag of energy that is DS can do that to you!
> 
> Sorry for the essay, I have a tendancy to do that, but looking forward to hopefully sharing this journey with you all and getting to know you over the months to follow!
> 
> Big hugs!
> J x

Welcome and congrats Jinbean!!


----------



## GeralynB

I have my first scan today...I'm excited and nervous. It's not until 5pm...seems like forever


----------



## tracilacy

Update: the pain I was having the other day happened a few more times then stopped. I haven't had it since so I'm taking it as a good sign I think it was growing pains so I dunno I'll find out on the 17th 


It's been a just for of days for me but it was nice reading bout u all welcome and congrats to the new ladies and to all the moms on here thank u for keeping me sane in this first tri :)


----------



## littlefishygg

I'm a masters student and have the rest of my course to finish during this pregnancy. I have to write 3000 words over the course of the next 3 days and I am just so tired I can barely think let along write a decent research paper. I'm starting to worry that I am going to do really badly in the course with is costing me a fortune. 
Any one got any advice on how to make myself focus and a bit more alive?


----------



## Princesskell

Jinbean said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Cautiously joining in here as have already had a couple of wipe scares since BFP on Tues 25th Feb! Been to see EPAU and had scan and sac visible and everything looking as it should but have another scan booked for 17th March to check pregnancy is progressing.
> 
> Not too sure on due date but thinking end of October beginning of November. Not sure as have a 9 month old DS and have only had 2 AF since he was born and nothing regular due to still breastfeeding! Started feeling queasy every morning for about a week or so, so decided to test as that's how I found out with DS and wow there it was! Nice shock as took 3 years to finally get pregnant with one that went full term so we were NTNP this time round. My DS has been the best contraception though as he has been sleeping in our bed for past couple of months and we very rarely get a night to ourselves so this one happening first chance we got was really a surprise!!! Eeek!!
> 
> Feeling rubbish with this tiredness and queasiness at the moment and so much more than last time around, but I guess running around after the never ending bag of energy that is DS can do that to you!
> 
> Sorry for the essay, I have a tendancy to do that, but looking forward to hopefully sharing this journey with you all and getting to know you over the months to follow!
> 
> Big hugs!
> J x

Congrats J :happydance: I hope that is it for scares now and you an enjoy a h&h 9 months :thumbup:
Welcome to the group...do you want me to put you down in the front page for the 1st...just update when you get an edd from your scan? Xxx



GeralynB said:


> I have my first scan today...I'm excited and nervous. It's not until 5pm...seems like forever

Good luck...let us know!! :happydance: xxx



littlefishygg said:


> I'm a masters student and have the rest of my course to finish during this pregnancy. I have to write 3000 words over the course of the next 3 days and I am just so tired I can barely think let along write a decent research paper. I'm starting to worry that I am going to do really badly in the course with is costing me a fortune.
> Any one got any advice on how to make myself focus and a bit more alive?

oh I am totally sympathetic on this. I was doing my masters dissertation (15000 words) during the summer I was pregnant with F. It was horrid, it was only made better by the fact it was a rubbish summer in the uk and I didn't miss many days in the sunshine! I found lots of healthy snacks like fruit (raspberries in yogurt was my favourite), lots of treats on an evening like a warm bath, a massage from dh, an hour with a magazine/book, gave me things to look forward to? I also liked to split my work time up into slots, where I would have a word count target and once I achieved it I was done for a quick break...ate a walk outside or a quick tv programme? It was all about timetables for me!
Whats your course on? What score do you need to get?
3000 is totally doable in 3 days. Have you done your pre-reading and ready to start? Try for 1500 words over each of first two days. Just write and write and try not to edit or re-read too much, then you have the whole final day to edit and improve it? Xxx


----------



## Jalanis22

Laura im with ya! One minute i poop normal next minute its diarrhea :haha: crazy digestive system


----------



## littlefishygg

littlefishygg said:


> I'm a masters student and have the rest of my course to finish during this pregnancy. I have to write 3000 words over the course of the next 3 days and I am just so tired I can barely think let along write a decent research paper. I'm starting to worry that I am going to do really badly in the course with is costing me a fortune.
> Any one got any advice on how to make myself focus and a bit more alive?

oh I am totally sympathetic on this. I was doing my masters dissertation (15000 words) during the summer I was pregnant with F. It was horrid, it was only made better by the fact it was a rubbish summer in the uk and I didn't miss many days in the sunshine! I found lots of healthy snacks like fruit (raspberries in yogurt was my favourite), lots of treats on an evening like a warm bath, a massage from dh, an hour with a magazine/book, gave me things to look forward to? I also liked to split my work time up into slots, where I would have a word count target and once I achieved it I was done for a quick break...ate a walk outside or a quick tv programme? It was all about timetables for me!
Whats your course on? What score do you need to get?
3000 is totally doable in 3 days. Have you done your pre-reading and ready to start? Try for 1500 words over each of first two days. Just write and write and try not to edit or re-read too much, then you have the whole final day to edit and improve it? Xxx[/QUOTE]

My masters is in the applied psychology of intellectual disabilities, I have my dissertation to do this summer as well. All told I still have 22500 words to some how find the time and energy to write between now and the beginning of September! For this piece I have done all my pre-reading etc just getting words on the document is proving challenging, I planned to be finished last week but the excitement of finding out I'm pregnant ruined that and now this week I am just so tired and spaced out I am finding it hard to think. I know I will get there but I didn't anticipate just how hard I would find it to concentrate!


----------



## Princesskell

Gosh littlefishy that sounds tough and a lot of hard work. What an accomplishment when you have finished and just think much better doing this while pregnant rather than with a baby at your feet! Xxx


----------



## Jinbean

Princesskell said:


> Congrats J :happydance: I hope that is it for scares now and you an enjoy a h&h 9 months :thumbup:
> Welcome to the group...do you want me to put you down in the front page for the 1st...just update when you get an edd from your scan? Xxx

Hi Sweetie!
Thanks! Yeah please put me down for 1st and I will let you know when I know! tee hee! 
J xx


----------



## GeralynB

Just saw baby and heartbeat of 140!! So excited!


----------



## Jalanis22

Congrats Geralyn! It feels amazing doesnt it.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

GeralynB said:


> Just saw baby and heartbeat of 140!! So excited!

Congrats! Lucky girl. Mine is 10 days away.


----------



## kazine

Congrats!! Mine's a week and 3 days (it's after midnight hehe)


----------



## trumpetbeth

I got my BFP on Thursday! According to the FF app I am supposed to be due November 14. Please let me join their group.


----------



## GeralynB

I feel so relieved to see a baby and a heartbeat. I would have had to wait until our real first appt which is March 18 but my sister did this one. We told DHs brothers tonight they were surprised and very happy.


----------



## Jalanis22

Ladies dont even complain yours are days away! But mine literally a month away from now booooo


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hey ladies expecting their first. Just a tip I wish I'd kept a symptoms journal to refer back to second pregnancy! When I wonder if my boobs hurt back then etc


----------



## apple_20

Great news on the scan. Can't wait for mine haven't booked it yet!


----------



## Princesskell

Yey Geralyn...lovely news :happydance: xxx



trumpetbeth said:


> I got my BFP on Thursday! According to the FF app I am supposed to be due November 14. Please let me join their group.

 congratulations!! And welcome to the thread. Wishing you a h&h 9 months and I will add you to the front page :hugs: xxx



hopefulfor1st said:


> Hey ladies expecting their first. Just a tip I wish I'd kept a symptoms journal to refer back to second pregnancy! When I wonder if my boobs hurt back then etc

I did have a journal but I wish I'd put how far pg I was at the top of each post. I can't work it out by the dates :wacko: xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

welcome trumpetbeth and congrats :D

GerlaynB did you get a picture? 

i wish i had kept a record of how i felt with mine too. 

My throat is worse today can really feel virus kicking in. i think if still sore come tuesday im going to ask for the antibiotics at my doc appt. I had this last tine which turned into the flu and suffered with a sore throat for 6 weeks i dont want that again x


----------



## Button#

Great news Geralyn

Hope you get better soon MummytoAmber, make sure you rest properly.


----------



## ab75

GeralynB said:


> Just saw baby and heartbeat of 140!! So excited!

Congratulations xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

That's such a good idea, I'm defo going to start writing a journal! Thanks hopeful!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I keep flicking back through old posts to find out when my morning sickness started and what other symptoms I had at this stage lol. I wish I'd kept notes!


----------



## Dogtanian

Hopeful-thats a great idea about symptoms,OH and i have been arguing about this times symptoms versus last times!
Geralyn-great news about the scan,fab that they could see a heartbeat quite early.Mine isnt untill 31st March,i booked it quite late so that i would deffo see something
:dust:


----------



## sandilion

Princesskell said:


> Congratulations and welcome :happydance:
> Wishing you a very h&h 9 months...I've added you to the front page xxx


Thank you! xx :hugs: 



hopefulfor1st said:


> Hey ladies expecting their first. Just a tip I wish I'd kept a symptoms journal to refer back to second pregnancy! When I wonder if my boobs hurt back then etc

YES! All through my TWW i was kicking myself for not documenting a single thing from when i was pregnant with DS. The only thing I can remember was when MS struck when I was about 6 weeks along :dohh: Not that's that a bad thing to remember I guess, as I will be ready for it this time (if that's even possible lol)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

sandilion said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations and welcome :happydance:
> Wishing you a very h&h 9 months...I've added you to the front page xxx
> 
> 
> Thank you! xx :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies expecting their first. Just a tip I wish I'd kept a symptoms journal to refer back to second pregnancy! When I wonder if my boobs hurt back then etcClick to expand...
> 
> YES! All through my TWW i was kicking myself for not documenting a single thing from when i was pregnant with DS. The only thing I can remember was when MS struck when I was about 6 weeks along :dohh: Not that's that a bad thing to remember I guess, as I will be ready for it this time (if that's even possible lol)Click to expand...

I remember mine being 6+1, from tv and movies I always thought it was the first thing so when 4 weeks hit and I didn't have it I thought I was one of the lucky ones!


----------



## sandilion

I just don't know when on earth my due date is meant to be! I am getting a different result on different sites so have no idea which one to go with! I wonder why they keep coming up with different results ... One says Nov 12th, then the next the 17th ... then the next the 13th.


----------



## sandilion

hopefulfor1st said:


> sandilion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations and welcome :happydance:
> Wishing you a very h&h 9 months...I've added you to the front page xxx
> 
> 
> Thank you! xx :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies expecting their first. Just a tip I wish I'd kept a symptoms journal to refer back to second pregnancy! When I wonder if my boobs hurt back then etcClick to expand...
> 
> YES! All through my TWW i was kicking myself for not documenting a single thing from when i was pregnant with DS. The only thing I can remember was when MS struck when I was about 6 weeks along :dohh: Not that's that a bad thing to remember I guess, as I will be ready for it this time (if that's even possible lol)Click to expand...
> 
> I remember mine being 6+1, from tv and movies I always thought it was the first thing so when 4 weeks hit and I didn't have it I thought I was one of the lucky ones!Click to expand...

Since i have had only very minor slight moments of it so far, I keep kidding myself and thinking that i might be lucky this time... LOL. Wishful thinking i think is more like it! :haha:


----------



## sandilion

I just did a due date calculator on a Aussie site and it's telling me I am due on the 14th Nov! Gawd!!

I guess ill just wait till my dating scan in a few weeks. Then i might have to have it updated on the list to where i am meant to be lol!


----------



## Button#

sandilion said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sandilion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations and welcome :happydance:
> Wishing you a very h&h 9 months...I've added you to the front page xxx
> 
> 
> Thank you! xx :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies expecting their first. Just a tip I wish I'd kept a symptoms journal to refer back to second pregnancy! When I wonder if my boobs hurt back then etcClick to expand...
> 
> YES! All through my TWW i was kicking myself for not documenting a single thing from when i was pregnant with DS. The only thing I can remember was when MS struck when I was about 6 weeks along :dohh: Not that's that a bad thing to remember I guess, as I will be ready for it this time (if that's even possible lol)Click to expand...
> 
> I remember mine being 6+1, from tv and movies I always thought it was the first thing so when 4 weeks hit and I didn't have it I thought I was one of the lucky ones!Click to expand...
> 
> Since i have had only very minor slight moments of it so far, I keep kidding myself and thinking that i might be lucky this time... LOL. Wishful thinking i think is more like it! :haha:Click to expand...

Same here. I'm trying to convince myself that it was all in my head last time and if I don't think about it it won't happen. I was 8 weeks when it kicked in last time.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

sandilion said:


> I just don't know when on earth my due date is meant to be! I am getting a different result on different sites so have no idea which one to go with! I wonder why they keep coming up with different results ... One says Nov 12th, then the next the 17th ... then the next the 13th.

could they be showing different cycle lengths? only thing that crosses my mind x


----------



## GeralynB

Here's the pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## BabyMambo

Hi ladies hope you are all well! Just got back from a long break so lots of catching up to do on baby and bump! 

Congratulations to all the new sparklers lovely that the group keeps on a growing :)

Geralyn what a lovely scan picture ! You must be thrilled , congrats x.

6 days to go until we see baby bean :)


----------



## Princesskell

Sandilion what was the date of you lmp? And do you know o date??

Awwww cute pic Geralyn :cloud9:

Welcome home babyMambo...happy 6 weeks!


----------



## Dogtanian

Sandilion-I had the exact same problem,all the different calculators were giving me a range of about a week.In the end i just went with LMP,even though i have a rough idea of when i OV.
Geralyn-thats a great scan pic for 6 weeks,i bet you are pleased
:dust:


----------



## Button#

Lovely scan pic Geralyn


----------



## apple_20

Anyone else can't wait to see a dec birth group up? I'm finding small milestones to look forward to and not being the earliest group would be a massive one for me! So when will that be I think in about 3 weeks maybe even less?


----------



## kazine

Well I got my BFP on the 20th so I imagine about the 20th!


----------



## apple_20

Oo yeah I suppose I got mine on 22nd ish so that's really not too long assuming there are some early testers!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I got mine on mothers day 2009 giving me EDD of 4th December. So whatever date mothers day was that year lol. (google says 22nd march)
I got EDD of 16th Dec 2012 on 9th april. x


----------



## kazine

Well my positive was at 9DPO so probably the very earliest BFP will be 19th


----------



## MsShona

I got my :bfp: today! The date of my last menstrual period was 2/9/14, so that puts my due date at 11/16/14. Although I hope and pray it's earlier....just by a little bit...because my BF's 25th birthday will be 11/3/14. That would be such an awesome birthday present! :happydance:

I lost my last baby, which was due 12/23/13; so I'm hopping this one sticks!


----------



## apple_20

MsShona said:


> I got my :bfp: today! The date of my last menstrual period was 2/9/14, so that puts my due date at 11/16/14. Although I hope and pray it's earlier....just by a little bit...because my BF's 25th birthday will be 11/3/14. That would be such an awesome birthday present! :happydance:
> 
> I lost my last baby, which was due 12/23/13; so I'm hopping this one sticks!

Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## Princesskell

MsShona said:


> I got my :bfp: today! The date of my last menstrual period was 2/9/14, so that puts my due date at 11/16/14. Although I hope and pray it's earlier....just by a little bit...because my BF's 25th birthday will be 11/3/14. That would be such an awesome birthday present! :happydance:
> 
> I lost my last baby, which was due 12/23/13; so I'm hopping this one sticks!

Congratulations honey!! :happydance: welcome to the group.
I'm so sorry for your loss, sending sticky dues for a h&h 9 months.
I will add you to the front page...hoping you get your early delivery! xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MsShona said:


> I got my :bfp: today! The date of my last menstrual period was 2/9/14, so that puts my due date at 11/16/14. Although I hope and pray it's earlier....just by a little bit...because my BF's 25th birthday will be 11/3/14. That would be such an awesome birthday present! :happydance:
> 
> I lost my last baby, which was due 12/23/13; so I'm hopping this one sticks!

Welcome and congrats :D

16th is my birthday, good date. 
Sorry to hear about your loss x


----------



## ab75

MsShona said:


> I got my :bfp: today! The date of my last menstrual period was 2/9/14, so that puts my due date at 11/16/14. Although I hope and pray it's earlier....just by a little bit...because my BF's 25th birthday will be 11/3/14. That would be such an awesome birthday present! :happydance:
> 
> I lost my last baby, which was due 12/23/13; so I'm hopping this one sticks!

Congratulations. Happy & healthy 9 months xx


----------



## ab75

I've had spotting today, only when i wipe(sorry tmi) and only sometimes. It is brown and "dry"not like its flowing,although i feel wet. Keeping everything crossed that this little one sticks!


----------



## sandilion

Princesskell said:


> Sandilion what was the date of you lmp? And do you know o date??

I stupidly didn't take note of my ovulation date, I didn't do any kits to detect it - i just went with how my body felt and CM and DTD at that time and hit the jack pot that way.... so im not sure....

Anyways I did my last online calculator with a very well known aussie pregnancy site and it told me the 12th. My LMP date was the 7th Feb...Well, that was actually when my chemical pregnancy started to end.... so I am counting it from there.

I just tried out two other sites and got the 12th on 2 and the 12th on one .. ill stick with the 12th until my dating scan tells me otherwise i think.


----------



## Traveling mom

Hello everyone! I've stalked this thread for a while now I think I'm ready to join! I got my BFP last Tuesday. with a due date of nov. 10 (my mom's b-day)!!! 

i will be 5 weeks tomorrow and have been taking digital hpt. Today I got 3+. Is that to be expected at 1 day away from being 5 weeks?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Traveling mom said:


> Hello everyone! I've stalked this thread for a while now I think I'm ready to join! I got my BFP last Tuesday. with a due date of nov. 10 (my mom's b-day)!!!
> 
> i will be 5 weeks tomorrow and have been taking digital hpt. Today I got 3+. Is that to be expected at 1 day away from being 5 weeks?



Clearlblue quote 5 days variation is the range on those test so I'd say yes, but don't be upset if its back to 2-3 tomorrow as they are only 82% accurate


----------



## confuzion

I'm back to stalk :D. Got my BFP yesterday but as I said before (if you remember :haha:) not quite ready to be on the due date list. But would still love to chat with you ladies until I feel a little more reassured about this one sticking!


----------



## confuzion

Oh and I want to mention because for some reason it's irking me lol, and I think it's my fault, but you should get rid of the "-10" at the end of the link for the image because it take you to page 10 of the thread instead of the front page.

And if you're curious how to put the code in a box, you do this:
[*PHP] CODE GOES HERE [/PHP*]

And of course remove asterisks.


----------



## Ladyycamper

Hi ladies!
Been a little while since I posted on here.
Anyways today I am 13dpo
I tested on 10-12dpo and ofcourse got a BFN.
However on day 12 it was mid day and I didnt hold my bladder for hours lol.
Af is due tomorrow.
So far today ive been constipated (sorry tmi)
Got sick to my stomach this morning cooking breakfast
The eggs just smelt horrible to me.
no sore boobs but every now and then ill get a pain under my armpit.*
But its weird for me as my nipples always get sore/itchy a few days to a week before af.
ive also had a little back pain more so the middle side to lower part of my back.
havnt really had a lot of cm but ill feel wet like af had started but then nothing.*
Ive been cramping a little but not painful and sometimes its like a twingy cramp.
Also I checked my CP (which I dont know much about) and its kinda soft tilted back/upward with just a little slit like feeling.
any advice would be so greatly appreciated.*
I dont wanna get my hopes up so I keep telling myself im out this month.

** also earlier today I had some pain/pinching around my belly button?*


----------



## Traveling mom

I don't want to get my hopes up yet, which I realize is easier said than done, but I'm feeling cautiously optimistic! I look forward to reading and sharing with everyone! May you all have a happy & healthy 9 months!


----------



## ab75

Hello ladies, i've had cramps and heavy bleeding all through the night. Waiting to phone doc at 8am but know i am miscarrying again.


----------



## confuzion

Oh no ab. I'm so sorry :hugs:.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ab75 said:


> Hello ladies, i've had cramps and heavy bleeding all through the night. Waiting to phone doc at 8am but know i am miscarrying again.

Sorry to hear that Hun x


----------



## sandilion

ab75 said:


> Hello ladies, i've had cramps and heavy bleeding all through the night. Waiting to phone doc at 8am but know i am miscarrying again.

Oh no love!! Im so sorry to hear that. Hope you're ok.


----------



## apple_20

Oh no ab :( I hope you are okay.
Welcome confuzion *wispers yay*


----------



## Button#

So sorry ab


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ab75 said:


> Hello ladies, i've had cramps and heavy bleeding all through the night. Waiting to phone doc at 8am but know i am miscarrying again.

im so sorry to hear that xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ladyycamper said:


> Hi ladies!
> Been a little while since I posted on here.
> Anyways today I am 13dpo
> I tested on 10-12dpo and ofcourse got a BFN.
> However on day 12 it was mid day and I didnt hold my bladder for hours lol.
> Af is due tomorrow.
> So far today ive been constipated (sorry tmi)
> Got sick to my stomach this morning cooking breakfast
> The eggs just smelt horrible to me.
> no sore boobs but every now and then ill get a pain under my armpit.*
> But its weird for me as my nipples always get sore/itchy a few days to a week before af.
> ive also had a little back pain more so the middle side to lower part of my back.
> havnt really had a lot of cm but ill feel wet like af had started but then nothing.*
> Ive been cramping a little but not painful and sometimes its like a twingy cramp.
> Also I checked my CP (which I dont know much about) and its kinda soft tilted back/upward with just a little slit like feeling.
> any advice would be so greatly appreciated.*
> I dont wanna get my hopes up so I keep telling myself im out this month.
> 
> ** also earlier today I had some pain/pinching around my belly button?*

one of big signs for me was me being constipated for 4 days before af, normally its other way round. 

Fingers crossed for you.

Welcome & congrats traveling mom.

Morning ladies how are we? so much to look forward to this week can see it flying over.

anyone else getting shakes? Maybe more so when ms hits? x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hubby is such a bad influence! Went to shop with him thinking he'd persuade me against it and he encouraged me to buy a 2 pack of digis! Will panick now if I don't see that 3+


----------



## Dogtanian

ab75-so sorry to hear your sad news,sending lots of hugs
:dust:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

3+ on my digi :)


----------



## kazine

confuzion said:


> I'm back to stalk :D. Got my BFP yesterday but as I said before (if you remember :haha:) not quite ready to be on the due date list. But would still love to chat with you ladies until I feel a little more reassured about this one sticking!

:O :O You got your BFP finally I am so happy for you :happydance:



ab75 said:


> Hello ladies, i've had cramps and heavy bleeding all through the night. Waiting to phone doc at 8am but know i am miscarrying again.

I'm so sorry ab :( :( :(

6 weeks tomorrow. My temp dropped a bit today. 

My chart: https://ovufriend.com/graph/03b2868d7abe5b94e503c5a51663cdef

What does anyone think? Cause for concern? My temp dropped a few days before my last MC (see below)



Probably stressing over nothing but hey, what ya gonna do?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Kazine our hormones are all over the place and can cause temps to be erratic, plus you probably aren't sleeping as well as usual which can affect temps so I wouldn't stress :) 
If you need to do another test to compare


----------



## kazine

hopefulfor1st said:


> Kazine our hormones are all over the place and can cause temps to be erratic, plus you probably aren't sleeping as well as usual which can affect temps so I wouldn't stress :)
> If you need to do another test to compare

Thanks but your sleeping thing is totally out, I take this medication that knocks me out for 10 hours straight so I sleep just as well luckily for me :rofl:

I'll try not to worry!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

kazine said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Kazine our hormones are all over the place and can cause temps to be erratic, plus you probably aren't sleeping as well as usual which can affect temps so I wouldn't stress :)
> If you need to do another test to compare
> 
> Thanks but your sleeping thing is totally out, I take this medication that knocks me out for 10 hours straight so I sleep just as well luckily for me :rofl:
> 
> I'll try not to worry!Click to expand...

Are u positive cos I think I'm sleeping fine but hubby says I'm like a tidal wave in the bed and the blankets are everywhere when I wake up lol.


----------



## Ladyycamper

Okay so now 14dpo still BFN.
do yall think im out?
i need some advice!
I tested on 10-12dpo and ofcourse got a BFN.
However on day 12 it was mid day and I didnt hold my bladder for hours lol.
at 13dpo
i have been constipated (sorry tmi)
Got sick to my stomach in the morning cooking breakfast
The eggs just smelt horrible to me.
no sore boobs but every now and then ill get a pain under my armpit. 
But its weird for me as my nipples always get sore/itchy a few days to a week before af.
ive also had a little back pain more so the middle side to lower part of my back.
havnt really had a lot of cm but ill feel wet like af had started but then nothing. 
Ive been cramping a little but not painful and sometimes its like a twingy cramp.
Also I checked my CP (which I dont know much about) and its kinda soft tilted back/upward with just a little slit like feeling.
This Morning BFN
Same twingy campy feeling,
body achy, slight headache.
Checked cervix, still soft, tilted up and so high upward that i cant reach it to make sure its closed.
HELLPP!


----------



## kazine

hopefulfor1st said:


> kazine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Kazine our hormones are all over the place and can cause temps to be erratic, plus you probably aren't sleeping as well as usual which can affect temps so I wouldn't stress :)
> If you need to do another test to compare
> 
> Thanks but your sleeping thing is totally out, I take this medication that knocks me out for 10 hours straight so I sleep just as well luckily for me :rofl:
> 
> I'll try not to worry!Click to expand...
> 
> Are u positive cos I think I'm sleeping fine but hubby says I'm like a tidal wave in the bed and the blankets are everywhere when I wake up lol.Click to expand...

I'm sure! Quetiapine is a major tranquilliser so it's not possible for me to be restless!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Sounds like I need some!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ok I am soooo bloated I can feel people at work eyeing off the "bump" I think rumours be starting soon!! 

4+5
https://s16.postimg.org/5txmx9aqd/image.jpg

5+4
https://s16.postimg.org/aejtc6ufp/image.jpg


imagen


----------



## Shineystar

Hi everyone!

ive not been in for a while so just checking in!

hopeful thats quite a bump! do you have a pre preg pic for comparison? I am so bloated too that I actually got some of my mat trousers out, I had some pairs that didnt last very long last time so figure might aswell get some use out of them, and if im not bulging out my clothes it may be easier to hide!

Kazine, i hope its just a normal temp fluctuation for you, but you know your own body and if you feel u need to be checked out dont hesitate!

I have the first MW appt tomorrow, I know its technically a week early but I am off to Gran canaria when i should be going :)


----------



## Shineystar

EMYJC said:


> Can I have some advice and opinions please. Had a period 22-25 Feb. It only lasted 3 days but classed it as a period. Today I have been feeling really dizzy and ravenous. Did a test just before on a whim. Felt was more ovulation. Got this. Is it a BFP?

that is what my first positives looked like!! yay!!!


----------



## kazine

Our friends have asked us to go on holiday with them next month.
But they keep suggesting activities that would be not too pregnancy compatible, like long walks and camping in places without toilets and zip lines. I&#8217;ll be 10 weeks so won&#8217;t have told family, so think I&#8217;m just going to end up having to tell them when it gets to the time!


----------



## apple_20

Im bloated can't do up trousers anymore think ill get a bump band.


----------



## apple_20

Just booked my first scan 20th I'll be 7+1 hoping for a decent picture by then with hb and all :)


----------



## GeralynB

I'm exhausted today. We had a big day of announcements yesterday. My mom came over and we told her and then we went to my FILs and told him and his wife and then to my MILs. They were all very surprised and happy. I'm not feeling too nauseous today and can actually eat something other than cereal. My scan on sat showed baby was measuring 7 + 0 and I thought I was 6 + 4...so my due date may be changing. I'll see when I go for my midwife appt on March 18.


----------



## confuzion

congrats geralyn!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

apple_20 said:


> Just booked my first scan 20th I'll be 7+1 hoping for a decent picture by then with hb and all :)

ooh yey! look forward to seeing yours as mine will be at 7+1 2 days later :D x


----------



## apple_20

Oh I can't wait for more scan pics to come in love them! 

Kazine it does look like you'll have tell them or lie and say your having back problems or something? I'm not sure how I can hide this until 12 weeks as by the eve I have a bloats bump.


----------



## kazine

I'll probably just tell them. She's got a bad back too but she perseveres XD I don't mind telling them really it's just the fact we wanted to surprise everyone at our party, just have to hope they and the lad's kid can keep quiet :haha:


----------



## Princesskell

Traveling mom said:


> Hello everyone! I've stalked this thread for a while now I think I'm ready to join! I got my BFP last Tuesday. with a due date of nov. 10 (my mom's b-day)!!!
> 
> i will be 5 weeks tomorrow and have been taking digital hpt. Today I got 3+. Is that to be expected at 1 day away from being 5 weeks?

 congratulations lovey!! :happydance: h&h 9 months wished to you. I will add you to the front page. Welcome to the thread!! Xxx



confuzion said:


> I'm back to stalk :D. Got my BFP yesterday but as I said before (if you remember :haha:) not quite ready to be on the due date list. But would still love to chat with you ladies until I feel a little more reassured about this one sticking!

 eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek...everything crossed Hun xxx



confuzion said:


> Oh and I want to mention because for some reason it's irking me lol, and I think it's my fault, but you should get rid of the "-10" at the end of the link for the image because it take you to page 10 of the thread instead of the front page.
> 
> And if you're curious how to put the code in a box, you do this:
> [*PHP] CODE GOES HERE [/PHP*]
> 
> And of course remove asterisks.

oooops!:blush: I warned everyone I'm no techy!! I will correct it right now, thanks Confuzion xxx



Ladyycamper said:


> Hi ladies!
> Been a little while since I posted on here.
> Anyways today I am 13dpo
> I tested on 10-12dpo and ofcourse got a BFN.
> However on day 12 it was mid day and I didnt hold my bladder for hours lol.
> Af is due tomorrow.
> So far today ive been constipated (sorry tmi)
> Got sick to my stomach this morning cooking breakfast
> The eggs just smelt horrible to me.
> no sore boobs but every now and then ill get a pain under my armpit.*
> But its weird for me as my nipples always get sore/itchy a few days to a week before af.
> ive also had a little back pain more so the middle side to lower part of my back.
> havnt really had a lot of cm but ill feel wet like af had started but then nothing.*
> Ive been cramping a little but not painful and sometimes its like a twingy cramp.
> Also I checked my CP (which I dont know much about) and its kinda soft tilted back/upward with just a little slit like feeling.
> any advice would be so greatly appreciated.*
> I dont wanna get my hopes up so I keep telling myself im out this month.
> 
> ** also earlier today I had some pain/pinching around my belly button?*




Ladyycamper said:


> Okay so now 14dpo still BFN.
> do yall think im out?
> i need some advice!
> I tested on 10-12dpo and ofcourse got a BFN.
> However on day 12 it was mid day and I didnt hold my bladder for hours lol.
> at 13dpo
> i have been constipated (sorry tmi)
> Got sick to my stomach in the morning cooking breakfast
> The eggs just smelt horrible to me.
> no sore boobs but every now and then ill get a pain under my armpit.
> But its weird for me as my nipples always get sore/itchy a few days to a week before af.
> ive also had a little back pain more so the middle side to lower part of my back.
> havnt really had a lot of cm but ill feel wet like af had started but then nothing.
> Ive been cramping a little but not painful and sometimes its like a twingy cramp.
> Also I checked my CP (which I dont know much about) and its kinda soft tilted back/upward with just a little slit like feeling.
> This Morning BFN
> Same twingy campy feeling,
> body achy, slight headache.
> Checked cervix, still soft, tilted up and so high upward that i cant reach it to make sure its closed.
> HELLPP!

These all sound good symptoms and don't worry about the bfn yet...you are not out till :witch: flies in! I got my bfp pretty late...keep us updated xxx



hopefulfor1st said:


> Ok I am soooo bloated I can feel people at work eyeing off the "bump" I think rumours be starting soon!!
> 
> 4+5
> https://s16.postimg.org/5txmx9aqd/image.jpg
> 
> 5+4
> https://s16.postimg.org/aejtc6ufp/image.jpg
> 
> 
> imagen

 that is a gorgeous bump, no wonder people are doing a second glance...so cute xxx



kazine said:


> Our friends have asked us to go on holiday with them next month.
> But they keep suggesting activities that would be not too pregnancy compatible, like long walks and camping in places without toilets and zip lines. Ill be 10 weeks so wont have told family, so think Im just going to end up having to tell them when it gets to the time!

 hmmmmmmm?? Zip lining would definitely need a pass out of? Could you say you're scared of height?? :shrug:


----------



## Princesskell

ab75 said:


> Hello ladies, i've had cramps and heavy bleeding all through the night. Waiting to phone doc at 8am but know i am miscarrying again.

Oh gosh ab how are you? Any update? I'm so sorry, hoping and praying xxx


----------



## Jalanis22

Hey ladies sooo im happy i found a clinic that will do a sonogram at 7 wks. Ive never had a transvaginal sonogram done before, does anyone know if they hurt?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Jalanis22 said:


> Hey ladies sooo im happy i found a clinic that will do a sonogram at 7 wks. Ive never had a transvaginal sonogram done before, does anyone know if they hurt?

i dont think it does, i just found it uncomfortable and made me need to pee real bad x


----------



## ab75

Princesskell said:


> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, i've had cramps and heavy bleeding all through the night. Waiting to phone doc at 8am but know i am miscarrying again.
> 
> Oh gosh ab how are you? Any update? I'm so sorry, hoping and praying xxxClick to expand...

I've been bleeding all day and cramping. Can't believe this has happened again xx


----------



## GeralynB

Jalanis22 said:


> Hey ladies sooo im happy i found a clinic that will do a sonogram at 7 wks. Ive never had a transvaginal sonogram done before, does anyone know if they hurt?

Doesn't hurt at all


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks ladies! Ive never had it done before thats why i dont know if it hurts or not. 10 days for my sono yay!


----------



## kazine

My brother and his pregnant fiancée have just been around and dropped us off a copy of their 13 week scan. Having such trouble keeping my mouth shut and not shouting about my pregnancy!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Why would they bring u a copy? Did they know you were ttc? It just seems to be "rubbing it in" a bit. 
Thinking of changing my scan from next Wednesday to Tuesday lol


----------



## Jalanis22

As of now no symptoms but BLOAT and my nips are starting to get sore! Any new symptoms laura?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My scan is booked ! Wednesday the 19th at 3pm. 
Tried for Tuesday but I'd left it too late and they were booked out.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Oh god when I booked she said 
Empty your bladder at 1pm, from 1-2 drink a liter of water for your 3pm scan. 

Oh gosh I'd forgotten about that not so fun detail!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I've got back pain and period pain :( please be nothing.....


----------



## confuzion

I'm sure it's fine hopeful. As long as there's no blood accompanying the cramps, it's fine. Just drink some water and sit down and relax. :hugs:


----------



## sandilion

Drink up some nice icy cold water Hopeful.... that sort of thing can happen when dehydrated, and icy cold water hydrates you nice and quick.

How are you feeling now?


----------



## BabyMambo

hopefulfor1st said:


> I've got back pain and period pain :( please be nothing.....

Hi Hopeful, are you still having the back pain and cramping? FX you are ok :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

It has eased now thank god! 
Please don't come back!

Sandilion I replied on your other thread
-I too had a placental abruption last pregnancy.


----------



## sandilion

hopefulfor1st said:


> Sandilion I replied on your other thread
> -I too had a placental abruption last pregnancy.

Oh did you! Oh geeze... yeah i can understand you getting concerned then as that bloody thing starts of with period cramps doesn't it! Sorry you went through that too. Horrible ordeal. Hopefully we wont go through it again. Ill go check out your response. :)


----------



## laurarebecca1

Jalanis22 said:


> As of now no symptoms but BLOAT and my nips are starting to get sore! Any new symptoms laura?

Good morning guys, sorry I've been Mia I've had such a crazy busy last few days!! At the moment I have aching boobs and burning nipples...and always seem to have a dry mouth and sore throat! What about you?

Everyone's scan are coming around so quickly!!! Mines another 3 weeks away :(


----------



## Princesskell

ab75 said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, i've had cramps and heavy bleeding all through the night. Waiting to phone doc at 8am but know i am miscarrying again.
> 
> Oh gosh ab how are you? Any update? I'm so sorry, hoping and praying xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I've been bleeding all day and cramping. Can't believe this has happened again xxClick to expand...

Ab i am so sorry. What did the dr say? Xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ab75 said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, i've had cramps and heavy bleeding all through the night. Waiting to phone doc at 8am but know i am miscarrying again.
> 
> Oh gosh ab how are you? Any update? I'm so sorry, hoping and praying xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I've been bleeding all day and cramping. Can't believe this has happened again xxClick to expand...

what did the doc say? im so sorry to hear this xx


----------



## Button#

hopefulfor1st said:


> Oh god when I booked she said
> Empty your bladder at 1pm, from 1-2 drink a liter of water for your 3pm scan.
> 
> Oh gosh I'd forgotten about that not so fun detail!

I'm so glad they don't get you to do that for scans at my hospital.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Button# said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Oh god when I booked she said
> Empty your bladder at 1pm, from 1-2 drink a liter of water for your 3pm scan.
> 
> Oh gosh I'd forgotten about that not so fun detail!
> 
> I'm so glad they don't get you to do that for scans at my hospital.Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure it's the routine directions but not everyone does it lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My email says drink 1 pint, 1 hour before appt. Managable if no ms around haha x


----------



## Button#

They said on a letter they sent me that the machines they use now are better so it's not necessary. 

Good luck for your scan, I've got mine tomorrow!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

MummyToAmberx said:


> My email says drink 1 pint, 1 hour before appt. Managable if no ms around haha x

No idea what a pint is lol


----------



## ab75

Princesskell and mummyto amber, the doc said he was putting on my notes that i was having a bleed and asked why i had taken a hpt last week?? Apparently i shouldn't have taken them ,then i would have just thought that i was having a late heavy period! This is nothing like a period! He said that the next person reading my notes could come to their own decision as to whether it was a period or not. When i said well it is an early miscarriage/chemical as i had 4 bfp's, he just said thats why i shouldn't have tested. Nice doc! I want to complain i think!


----------



## Button#

ab75 said:


> Princesskell and mummyto amber, the doc said he was putting on my notes that i was having a bleed and asked why i had taken a hpt last week?? Apparently i shouldn't have taken them ,then i would have just thought that i was having a late heavy period! This is nothing like a period! He said that the next person reading my notes could come to their own decision as to whether it was a period or not. When i said well it is an early miscarriage/chemical as i had 4 bfp's, he just said thats why i shouldn't have tested. Nice doc! I want to complain i think!

That's a bit insensitive. Sorry you got that reaction. Hope you're ok.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ab75 said:


> Princesskell and mummyto amber, the doc said he was putting on my notes that i was having a bleed and asked why i had taken a hpt last week?? Apparently i shouldn't have taken them ,then i would have just thought that i was having a late heavy period! This is nothing like a period! He said that the next person reading my notes could come to their own decision as to whether it was a period or not. When i said well it is an early miscarriage/chemical as i had 4 bfp's, he just said thats why i shouldn't have tested. Nice doc! I want to complain i think!

What a jerk!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ab75 said:


> Princesskell and mummyto amber, the doc said he was putting on my notes that i was having a bleed and asked why i had taken a hpt last week?? Apparently i shouldn't have taken them ,then i would have just thought that i was having a late heavy period! This is nothing like a period! He said that the next person reading my notes could come to their own decision as to whether it was a period or not. When i said well it is an early miscarriage/chemical as i had 4 bfp's, he just said thats why i shouldn't have tested. Nice doc! I want to complain i think!

What horrible attitude. Yes id say complain and get yourself a second opinion. x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

to be honest hopeful im not to sure either how much that is.

buttons that is even better to hear but i thought when youe having scan from i side you need a empty bladder.

ive had my appt with the doc to confirm. Had waters checked deffo no infection.
ive got some anti sickness tablets incase. 
Ive left my details and mw will contact me to arrange first appt, im use to just booking my first appt myself. She said will be between 8-10wks, i mentioned i keep getting shakes sometimes when i get a wave of sickness doc said wants bloods done sooner and have glocuse test aswell. If things dont improve to go back and see the doc x


----------



## laurarebecca1

ab75 said:


> Princesskell and mummyto amber, the doc said he was putting on my notes that i was having a bleed and asked why i had taken a hpt last week?? Apparently i shouldn't have taken them ,then i would have just thought that i was having a late heavy period! This is nothing like a period! He said that the next person reading my notes could come to their own decision as to whether it was a period or not. When i said well it is an early miscarriage/chemical as i had 4 bfp's, he just said thats why i shouldn't have tested. Nice doc! I want to complain i think!

That sounds like a very insensitive doctor, I would definitely go and get a second opinion and most definitely complain!! How horrible! I hope you're okay!!


----------



## confuzion

Ab - omg. Your doctor sounds like a jackass. I would find a new one. It makes loss that much harder when professionals write it off like it's nothing. Hope your rainbow is around the corner :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Oh and as far as scans and drinking go. Isn't that only for abdominal scans? I thought it was the opposite for internals and that you actually have to have an empty bladder :shrug:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

confuzion said:


> Oh and as far as scans and drinking go. Isn't that only for abdominal scans? I thought it was the opposite for internals and that you actually have to have an empty bladder :shrug:

My notes say "pelvic us" 
Might have to call and double check!
I still had to water load for my vaginal us with jace though


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Just for LOLs! 
https://www.essentialbaby.com.au/fo...-question-you-have-been-asked-while-pregnant/


----------



## Ladyycamper

Hi Ladies.
So Im now 15dpo today.
i was so sure when i got of bed this morning i had started.
I had all the normal signs, horrible headache cramping, and a little nauseous now.
But when i check, absolutely nothing.
I didnt really have any CM yesterday but have some this morning, a bit of a yellow color.
checked my cervical position last night and it had lowered a little but checked again this morning and its back up way high again, cant barley reach it.


----------



## GeralynB

I didn't have to drink water for the internal sono I had


----------



## kazine

hopefulfor1st said:


> Why would they bring u a copy? Did they know you were ttc? It just seems to be "rubbing it in" a bit.
> Thinking of changing my scan from next Wednesday to Tuesday lol

What? Hell no, no one knows we were TTC. 
They brought me a copy because I asked them for one, because it's my niece or nephew and I'm incredibly grateful for it?


----------



## confuzion

GeralynB said:


> I didn't have to drink water for the internal sono I had

Never had to for any of mine.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

confuzion said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> I didn't have to drink water for the internal sono I had
> 
> Never had to for any of mine.Click to expand...

My gyno must've just been mean!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

kazine said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Why would they bring u a copy? Did they know you were ttc? It just seems to be "rubbing it in" a bit.
> Thinking of changing my scan from next Wednesday to Tuesday lol
> 
> What? Hell no, no one knows we were TTC.
> They brought me a copy because I asked them for one, because it's my niece or nephew and I'm incredibly grateful for it?Click to expand...



Sorry I didn't realize you'd asked for one! I know if I was ttc and had losses I would be a bit sensitive to people giving me a copy of their scan pic.


----------



## confuzion

Aw kazine is this your first niece or nephew? I'm an aunty to tons of little tikes. One born just last month and seeing him made me soooo excited for my own :D


----------



## kazine

They don't know I've had losses either.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

kazine said:


> They don't know I've had losses either.

Oh ok. Sorry I'm just relating it to 2 weeks after my last mc my sister came over and told me she had an unwanted pregnancy. 
Really understand her needing support but I was not in the frame of mind to organize that for her


----------



## kazine

confuzion said:


> Aw kazine is this your first niece or nephew? I'm an aunty to tons of little tikes. One born just last month and seeing him made me soooo excited for my own :D

Yes my very first! He's my younger brother, he's only 20 and she's 18, was an accident but just as excited haha :D

I'd post the scan pic but totally not my place to do so, so I won't.


----------



## BabyMambo

kazine said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> Aw kazine is this your first niece or nephew? I'm an aunty to tons of little tikes. One born just last month and seeing him made me soooo excited for my own :D
> 
> Yes my very first! He's my younger brother, he's only 20 and she's 18, was an accident but just as excited haha :D
> 
> I'd post the scan pic but totally not my place to do so, so I won't.Click to expand...

Double Congrats are in order then !! How lovely that the two cousins will be close in age.


----------



## kazine

BabyMambo said:


> kazine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> Aw kazine is this your first niece or nephew? I'm an aunty to tons of little tikes. One born just last month and seeing him made me soooo excited for my own :D
> 
> Yes my very first! He's my younger brother, he's only 20 and she's 18, was an accident but just as excited haha :D
> 
> I'd post the scan pic but totally not my place to do so, so I won't.Click to expand...
> 
> Double Congrats are in order then !! How lovely that the two cousins will be close in age.Click to expand...

Yeah it's great, she's 8 weeks and a day in front of me. If I hadn't miscarried last month it would only have been 3 weeks! :(


----------



## Ladyycamper

so i slipped and took a test this morning and ofcourse BFN
however it wasnt FMU it was actually diluted(almost clear) bc it was like the 4th time id went this morning due to coffee.
should i ignore it?
still no sign of af coming today.
cramping has stopped but still have a headache.


----------



## kazine

Ladyycamper said:


> so i slipped and took a test this morning and ofcourse BFN
> however it wasnt FMU it was actually diluted(almost clear) bc it was like the 4th time id went this morning due to coffee.
> should i ignore it?
> still no sign of af coming today.
> cramping has stopped but still have a headache.

What I wanna know is why you're drinking so much coffee?


----------



## Ladyycamper

kazine said:


> What I wanna know is why you're drinking so much coffee?

i drink coffee every morning?
could they affect getting pregnant?


----------



## kazine

You're supposed to limit your caffeine to 200mg a day if you're pregnant.


----------



## Ladyycamper

oh okay I only drink one sometimes two cups in the morning and that's all the caffeine I have all day


----------



## MummyToAmberx

First midwife appt booked for the 1st of april exciting! x


----------



## Button#

That is exciting MummytoAmber. The appointments are coming thick and fast now aren't they.

I have a scan tomorrow then my drs appointment next week. I really want to ask them if having a cervical abrasion could affect me having a home birth.

Kazine, that must have been so hard not to jump up and down shouting me too!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Button# said:


> That is exciting MummytoAmber. The appointments are coming thick and fast now aren't they.
> 
> I have a scan tomorrow then my drs appointment next week. I really want to ask them if having a cervical abrasion could affect me having a home birth.
> 
> Kazine, that must have been so hard not to jump up and down shouting me too!

You having scan tomorrow is even more exciting :) Will you get a picture? x


----------



## Button#

I did last time I had an early scan but it was at a different hospital, I hope so.


----------



## kazine

Bleh. I'm having psychotherapy assessment appointments and I was meant to have one in an hour and I just rang and cancelled because I'm just so knackered and feeling sick. Can't be bothered.


----------



## Jalanis22

laurarebecca1 said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> As of now no symptoms but BLOAT and my nips are starting to get sore! Any new symptoms laura?
> 
> Good morning guys, sorry I've been Mia I've had such a crazy busy last few days!! At the moment I have aching boobs and burning nipples...and always seem to have a dry mouth and sore throat! What about you?
> 
> Everyone's scan are coming around so quickly!!! Mines another 3 weeks away :(Click to expand...

You have been MIA! Well my scan is in 9 days but not sure if to cancel because it isnt at my dr.s. Its just a sono place and wouldnt know if they are clean or dirty things since they said transvaginal sono.

Anyways Laura my symptoms are still bloat and now my nips hurt yesterday they were barely starting to hurt and now definitely there :haha:


----------



## kazine

Blegh I feel so sick.

OH's mother wanted us to go round hers for tea, but turns out she doesn't finish work til 8 so I've deliberately not had my tea because I thought we'd be going around at like 5 or something! And I feel super sick so I don't want to have to sit all night and pretend to be feeling fine because they don't know! So we've told them we will wait because I'm feeling ill because I've "got a cold" so we might go another time.

Also I found out today that when she fed our cats when we were away for a few days she got a copy of our flat key without asking? :s Didn't know this. I really liked just me and OH having keys to our flat. Felt like our own personal space and no one could ever come in without us letting them in :( :(


----------



## apple_20

MummyToAmberx said:


> First midwife appt booked for the 1st of april exciting! x

same day as mine :) booking scans arent much fun but they mark the start of things!


----------



## cookette

Hi ladies! Im officially stickking my nose in. Edd ranges from Oct 31-Nov 3 depending on which chart I look at it....I ovulated late though, so Im thinking it'll be Nov.


----------



## Button#

Hopeful - I read through that link you posted. Some really good ones on there.


----------



## ShamzLovesKai

Hey ladies.. How are you all doing? Thought I would check up on you all.. Miss youuuu :)

Ovulating today so really praying I'll be back with you ladies in a couple of weeks xx


----------



## Traveling mom

so perhaps this is a strange question to ask but has anyone else had insane amounts of gas?


----------



## Jalanis22

Traveling, ive had some gas before and it was insane! Now it lowered already. Totally normal


----------



## Button#

ShamzLovesKai said:


> Hey ladies.. How are you all doing? Thought I would check up on you all.. Miss youuuu :)
> 
> Ovulating today so really praying I'll be back with you ladies in a couple of weeks xx

Good luck!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ShamzLovesKai said:


> Hey ladies.. How are you all doing? Thought I would check up on you all.. Miss youuuu :)
> 
> Ovulating today so really praying I'll be back with you ladies in a couple of weeks xx

best of luck to you xx


----------



## Ladyycamper

So I think im out ladies.
I did the QTip test around my cervix and saw a small spot of slight pink.
I think af is on her way slowly but surely.


----------



## kazine

Men are such idiots lol. OH's mam got us a shredder as an engagement gift. We opened it and started shredding loads of mail we got for other people and then he puts a really thick load of paper through and of course jams it... Now I'm sitting with a knife trying to pull all the paper out that's stuck in there... Ripped up paper all over the bed... Hope he knows he has to clean this up since I'm the one who is sitting here trying to fix his mess ha ha


----------



## MarieMo7

Hi ladies, mind if I join you? Not sure on EDD, since the date based on LMP is Nov 19, but FF says Nov 22 because of O date. So I'm not really sure. Will probably go with Nov 22 for now - that is the date we found out we were pregnant with DD in 2011! I'm calling it lucky :)

H&H 9 months to everyone!


----------



## confuzion

Marie - I'm due Nov 21 by LMP and Nov 19 by conception date. So we are very close!! :)


----------



## kazine

kazine said:


> Men are such idiots lol. OH's mam got us a shredder as an engagement gift. We opened it and started shredding loads of mail we got for other people and then he puts a really thick load of paper through and of course jams it... Now I'm sitting with a knife trying to pull all the paper out that's stuck in there... Ripped up paper all over the bed... Hope he knows he has to clean this up since I'm the one who is sitting here trying to fix his mess ha ha

Update: The shredder is fixed hahaha. Didn't think it was going to work ever again ha ha ha ha but it is. 

Also, hilariously, the scanner came with these two things that look like those disposable bed pan things you get in hospitals... I was like OMG this is perfect in case I'm sick, I'm keeping one by the bed and one in the car!!! :haha:


----------



## laurarebecca1

I've found a great app called tweakaboo that is a pregnancy journal, you can upload pictures, notes or videos! Just in case anybody wanted to do one...I'm back dating mine as we speak to get up to date!


----------



## kazine

laurarebecca1 said:


> I've found a great app called tweakaboo that is a pregnancy journal, you can upload pictures, notes or videos! Just in case anybody wanted to do one...I'm back dating mine as we speak to get up to date!

I found that :s Didn't much like it. I'm blogging my pregnancy with tumblr.


----------



## Princesskell

Wow...busy on here today!



ab75 said:


> Princesskell and mummyto amber, the doc said he was putting on my notes that i was having a bleed and asked why i had taken a hpt last week?? Apparently i shouldn't have taken them ,then i would have just thought that i was having a late heavy period! This is nothing like a period! He said that the next person reading my notes could come to their own decision as to whether it was a period or not. When i said well it is an early miscarriage/chemical as i had 4 bfp's, he just said thats why i shouldn't have tested. Nice doc! I want to complain i think!

Ab I am so sorry you have been through this but sorrier you have been treated this way. To tell you you shouldn't have tested when you already had is just completely pointless and heartless...he shouldn't be a dr :growlmad:
I hope you are doing ok and looking after yourself :hugs: xxx





MummyToAmberx said:


> First midwife appt booked for the 1st of april exciting! x

 eeeeek! Lots of appointments coming up...very exciting :happydance: xxx



Button# said:


> That is exciting MummytoAmber. The appointments are coming thick and fast now aren't they.
> 
> I have a scan tomorrow then my drs appointment next week. I really want to ask them if having a cervical abrasion could affect me having a home birth.
> 
> Kazine, that must have been so hard not to jump up and down shouting me too!

 good luck tomorrow xxx



cookette said:


> Hi ladies! Im officially stickking my nose in. Edd ranges from Oct 31-Nov 3 depending on which chart I look at it....I ovulated late though, so Im thinking it'll be Nov.

 ooooooo congratulations. Good luck for a h&h 9 months! Welcome to the thread,I will add you to the front page xxx



ShamzLovesKai said:


> Hey ladies.. How are you all doing? Thought I would check up on you all.. Miss youuuu :)
> 
> Ovulating today so really praying I'll be back with you ladies in a couple of weeks xx

Oh Shamz we miss you too :hugs: have you been looking after yourself? 
Yey for being at o already..good luck making that little rainbow xxx



Ladyycamper said:


> So I think im out ladies.
> I did the QTip test around my cervix and saw a small spot of slight pink.
> I think af is on her way slowly but surely.

 be careful poking around up there!L hope she's not come yet xxx



kazine said:


> Men are such idiots lol. OH's mam got us a shredder as an engagement gift. We opened it and started shredding loads of mail we got for other people and then he puts a really thick load of paper through and of course jams it... Now I'm sitting with a knife trying to pull all the paper out that's stuck in there... Ripped up paper all over the bed... Hope he knows he has to clean this up since I'm the one who is sitting here trying to fix his mess ha ha

 a shredder for an engagement present made me chuckle!! Kind of thing my dh would buy for my birthday!!



MarieMo7 said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join you? Not sure on EDD, since the date based on LMP is Nov 19, but FF says Nov 22 because of O date. So I'm not really sure. Will probably go with Nov 22 for now - that is the date we found out we were pregnant with DD in 2011! I'm calling it lucky :)
> 
> H&H 9 months to everyone!

Congratulations Marie :hugs: welcome to the board, I hope you have a h&h 9 months hon, I will add you to the front page xxx



laurarebecca1 said:


> I've found a great app called tweakaboo that is a pregnancy journal, you can upload pictures, notes or videos! Just in case anybody wanted to do one...I'm back dating mine as we speak to get up to date!

oooo going to check it out xxx

Oh and Hopeful the stupid questions were funny!! Xxx


----------



## Princesskell

I'm cold tonight and feeling lovely and sicky! I love being pregnant and am loving everything that reminds me of it! :yipee:
I'm very jealous of all these scans though, I don't even have my booking in appointment for another week, scan will probably be another month :dohh:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

7 days and 6.5 hours til my scan :) not that I'm counting!


----------



## Princesskell

Hopeful...that is crazy!! Can't wait for the update xxx


----------



## Ladyycamper

princesskell-
lol yeah i know i shouldnt, i just go so crazy wanting to know.
however the it has hasnt changed, you can barley see the pink unless your looking for it.
but im probably just getting my hopes up for no reason


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MarieMo7 said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join you? Not sure on EDD, since the date based on LMP is Nov 19, but FF says Nov 22 because of O date. So I'm not really sure. Will probably go with Nov 22 for now - that is the date we found out we were pregnant with DD in 2011! I'm calling it lucky :)
> 
> H&H 9 months to everyone!

Welcome and congrats :D x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Good morning :) 
its my first wedding anniversary tomorrow :D cant believe how fast it has flown over. x


----------



## laurarebecca1

Morning everyone! Does anybody from the uk know how maternity leave and pay works; I'm due to start a new job in September (so happy!) however baby is due November so I won't have been at the new company very long; I can't ask the new company yet as I haven't told them because it's too early and I had already had interview before I found out I was pregnant. I don't think I'm going to be entitled anything; does anyone know?

Does it depend on the company?


----------



## Button#

laurarebecca1 said:


> Morning everyone! Does anybody from the uk know how maternity leave and pay works; I'm due to start a new job in September (so happy!) however baby is due November so I won't have been at the new company very long; I can't ask the new company yet as I haven't told them because it's too early and I had already had interview before I found out I was pregnant. I don't think I'm going to be entitled anything; does anyone know?
> 
> Does it depend on the company?


You probably won't be entitled to maternity pay but you might be entitled to maternity allowance. I think maternity leave should be as normal.


----------



## Jalanis22

Hey laura! That is a good question but i wouldnt know the answer. Im guessing they should let you have maternity leave for a while but who knows maybe they dont or something. Hopefully they do it will b easier for you. My nips are now killing me! Cant rub em against ipad or anything cause woah it hurts :haha: the joy of pregnancy. Love it.


----------



## BabyMambo

MummyToAmberx said:


> Good morning :)
> its my first wedding anniversary tomorrow :D cant believe how fast it has flown over. x


Happy Wedding Anniversary !:flower:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Yeah I was thinking maternity allowance too but I guess I'll have to ask when I tell them at 12 weeks and see what their policy is! They do have the flexi hours programme though so I'll talk to them about that for when baby is born maybe start really early and finish early or drop down to 4 days we'll see!


----------



## Princesskell

Ladycamper...I had some pink in my cm before my bfp?? Could be good? Xxx

Happy anniversary for tomorrow mummytoamber xxx

Not really sure Laura...I don't think you are entitled until you've been there for 3 months?? I know you have to tell your employer by 16 weeks? Xxx


----------



## Button#

Bad news ladies. They didn't see anything at my scan. They did a blood test for hcg and I'll find out the results this afternoon. They said it could be ectopic, just stopped developing or it could be too early. I'm pretty sure it's not too early as I only DTD a few times last month and I was using OPKs so it looks like I'm out.


----------



## confuzion

I'm so so sorry button :hugs:.


----------



## confuzion

The past couple of days I've been getting these little red bumps on my belly and chest which are now spreading even more on my body. Anyone ever heard of anything like this? Maybe it's not pregnancy related but what the heck else could it be? They itch but only a little. I've had hives before and these are different. Look like little mosquito bites.


----------



## Dogtanian

Stay positive Button,hopefully the HCG will give you some answers.Im sure you have read lots of threads on here that people couldnt see anything as it was early,and they went back a week later and there it was.
Although you know your dates,it could be measuring small.
Sending lots of positive thoughts your way
:dust:


----------



## Shineystar

laurarebecca:

https://www.gov.uk/calculate-your-maternity-pay

this will help you if you input details as if you have moved job, you can do it in the future tense?

I am having to apply to move job as due to my husbands having a work opportunity, which means we may have to move a 3hr drive away. (its where we are from though - yay!) my new job will hopefully just be a transfer within the NHS but I have interview and he has meeting about his work next week, so I hope we can get it sorted soon!

anyway I found that calculator helpful I hope you do too :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Button# said:


> Bad news ladies. They didn't see anything at my scan. They did a blood test for hcg and I'll find out the results this afternoon. They said it could be ectopic, just stopped developing or it could be too early. I'm pretty sure it's not too early as I only DTD a few times last month and I was using OPKs so it looks like I'm out.

Oh buttons, positive vibes your way. How many weeks are you? Have they mentioned about rescanning you? x


----------



## Shineystar

Awww Button, fingers crossed everything turns out ok for you 

big hugs xxxxxx


----------



## kazine

laurarebecca1 said:


> Yeah I was thinking maternity allowance too but I guess I'll have to ask when I tell them at 12 weeks and see what their policy is! They do have the flexi hours programme though so I'll talk to them about that for when baby is born maybe start really early and finish early or drop down to 4 days we'll see!

https://www.gov.uk/maternity-allowance/eligibility


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I couldn't help but join up with aptamil after seeing it advertised on here for a free polar bear well only been about a week since i joined it arrived today along with some tea bags :D x
 



Attached Files:







1513684_10201767890702508_1623497832_n.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 6









1959914_10201767890462502_1135811867_n.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kazine

MummyToAmberx said:


> I couldn't help but join up with aptamil after seeing it advertised on here for a free polar bear well only been about a week since i joined it arrived today along with some tea bags :D x

OMG my polar bear arrived today too!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

kazine said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> I couldn't help but join up with aptamil after seeing it advertised on here for a free polar bear well only been about a week since i joined it arrived today along with some tea bags :D x
> 
> OMG my polar bear arrived today too!!!Click to expand...

:happydance:

Isn't it so adorable x


----------



## GeralynB

So sorry button


----------



## BabyMambo

Sorry Button xx


----------



## MarieMo7

So I want to share with you ladies - I haven't told DH about the pregnancy yet. 

I'm scheduled to have a spring photo session for my daughter this Saturday. AF was due on Sunday, so I figured I would just wait until Saturday morning to test haha:). I have a little blackboard that I'm going to write "Big Sister" on, and have my daughter hold up for some of the pictures. Those will be our pregnancy announcement down the road, but the photographer is going to email me one of the unedited pics on Saturday night, so I could print and give to DH in his birthday card on Sunday (his bday is actually Monday, but who's counting?).

So - since I basically found out yesterday, I'm having to keep this a secret for a few days and it is KILLING me. I kind of feel deceitful doing it, but I know the surprise will be so worth it in the end. DH has taken to calling DD "sister" or "sis" and for the past few months it's tortured me, but now I'm floating. And just when I thought I couldn't hold it in any longer - he looked at me last night and said, "Well, looks like I didn't get you pregnant!"

I looked at him all funny and asked why, and he said "You have a big zit on your chin! You're about to start your period." :rofl:

So now I need to start acting short-tempered and moody so he really has no idea what's going on...I think I can pull this off!

Oh - except now they're showing a 40% chance of rain on Saturday. Might be a photo shoot in the playroom!


----------



## kazine

MarieMo7 said:


> So I want to share with you ladies - I haven't told DH about the pregnancy yet.
> 
> I'm scheduled to have a spring photo session for my daughter this Saturday. AF was due on Sunday, so I figured I would just wait until Saturday morning to test haha:). I have a little blackboard that I'm going to write "Big Sister" on, and have my daughter hold up for some of the pictures. Those will be our pregnancy announcement down the road, but the photographer is going to email me one of the unedited pics on Saturday night, so I could print and give to DH in his birthday card on Sunday (his bday is actually Monday, but who's counting?).
> 
> So - since I basically found out yesterday, I'm having to keep this a secret for a few days and it is KILLING me. I kind of feel deceitful doing it, but I know the surprise will be so worth it in the end. DH has taken to calling DD "sister" or "sis" and for the past few months it's tortured me, but now I'm floating. And just when I thought I couldn't hold it in any longer - he looked at me last night and said, "Well, looks like I didn't get you pregnant!"
> 
> I looked at him all funny and asked why, and he said "You have a big zit on your chin! You're about to start your period." :rofl:
> 
> So now I need to start acting short-tempered and moody so he really has no idea what's going on...I think I can pull this off!
> 
> Oh - except now they're showing a 40% chance of rain on Saturday. Might be a photo shoot in the playroom!

That sounds awesome. With my pregnancy I miscarried in January I did wait a day to tell OH and it was torture! haha


----------



## GeralynB

MarieMo- that's a great surprise! You're much stronger willed than I am...I don't think I could keep that secret from DH


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MarieMo7 said:


> So I want to share with you ladies - I haven't told DH about the pregnancy yet.
> 
> I'm scheduled to have a spring photo session for my daughter this Saturday. AF was due on Sunday, so I figured I would just wait until Saturday morning to test haha:). I have a little blackboard that I'm going to write "Big Sister" on, and have my daughter hold up for some of the pictures. Those will be our pregnancy announcement down the road, but the photographer is going to email me one of the unedited pics on Saturday night, so I could print and give to DH in his birthday card on Sunday (his bday is actually Monday, but who's counting?).
> 
> So - since I basically found out yesterday, I'm having to keep this a secret for a few days and it is KILLING me. I kind of feel deceitful doing it, but I know the surprise will be so worth it in the end. DH has taken to calling DD "sister" or "sis" and for the past few months it's tortured me, but now I'm floating. And just when I thought I couldn't hold it in any longer - he looked at me last night and said, "Well, looks like I didn't get you pregnant!"
> 
> I looked at him all funny and asked why, and he said "You have a big zit on your chin! You're about to start your period." :rofl:
> 
> So now I need to start acting short-tempered and moody so he really has no idea what's going on...I think I can pull this off!
> 
> Oh - except now they're showing a 40% chance of rain on Saturday. Might be a photo shoot in the playroom!

love your idea! you need be treated to nice meal after keeping it from him, i couldnt do it i found out about 8 days before hubby birthday but had to call him straight away x


----------



## kazine

Ughh. I feel sick and apparently I'm one of the unlucky ones with hemorrhoids in first tri. Sitting up is so painful. 

OH yesterday wanted to go over his parents and we ended up not and he wants us to go over tonight as well. 

Don't think he gets just how much it's gonna suck to have to pretend I'm not feeling sick and in pain just from sitting down!

Anyone got any advice for me? :|


----------



## Button#

Just had a call from the EPAU and they said my HCG was 896. I have to go back in on Friday to have another blood test to see what my levels are. If they haven't gone up by at least 66% then it'll be a miscarriage which at least is a bit better than an ectopic.


----------



## apple_20

So sorry button that is a low hcg which makes sense why they didn't see anything remind me when did you get your bfp? Any chance your dates are off? Hugs for you x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Button# said:


> Just had a call from the EPAU and they said my HCG was 896. I have to go back in on Friday to have another blood test to see what my levels are. If they haven't gone up by at least 66% then it'll be a miscarriage which at least is a bit better than an ectopic.


everything is crossed for you x


----------



## confuzion

Princess - can you please add my EDD as November 21st?

I changed my mind about being reserved. This pregnancy deserves as much optimism as my last two. Even made a pregnancy journal, which I've never done before! Hope I'm not jinxing myself!


----------



## confuzion

Good luck button :hugs:, I hope things turn out for the best. Keep us posted.


----------



## Dogtanian

Button sending you lots of hugs,im sure the next couple of days are going to be difficult,try your best to stay strong,and keep us updated
:dust:


----------



## Button#

apple_20 said:


> So sorry button that is a low hcg which makes sense why they didn't see anything remind me when did you get your bfp? Any chance your dates are off? Hugs for you x

I got it very faint on the 23rd of feb. It's unlikely but I'm just taking it a bit at a time for now. Right now I'm expecting a miscarriage but I'll just have to wait and see.

Thanks ladies for all your support.


----------



## kazine

So sorry Button :( :(.

I have a funny story... we went to Tesco and I went to the toilet as soon as we went in, and then as soon as I came out the toilet I walked around tesco complaining about how much I needed the toilet :$!

Hahaha


----------



## Princesskell

Oh Button gosh I'm so sorry for this news and I'm sorry you are left hanging for a couple of days. We are all wishing and hoping for you that its good news. :hugs: xxx


Confuzion I'm not sure what the red dots could be...heat rash? And allergy? Are they any better? And yey :happydance: for adding you to the front page, although scary I think you're right to give this bean some positive vibes. Enjoy each moment...nobody knows what's coming next, that's what I say :hugs: xxx
Oh and 21st is my brothers birthday so a vey special day for me :cloud9:

Mariemo I kept being pg a secret from dh for over a week, it was torture!! Good luck xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Anybody heard from Ab?


----------



## sportysgirl

Evening ladies, can I join?

Got my :bfp: this week am due 6th November. :happydance:


----------



## trumpetbeth

So on Thursday the 6th I had bloods and my progesterone was 12 and my hcg was 116 did bloods again on Monday the 10th. Results came back today 750 hcg and progesterone 8.3 :( I am being put in progesterone suppositories. I'm very scared.


----------



## kazine

I've just decided that me and OH are going to dress up as Juno and Bleeker for hallowe'en :rofl: don't let me forget!


----------



## Princesskell

sportysgirl said:


> Evening ladies, can I join?
> 
> Got my :bfp: this week am due 6th November. :happydance:

Awwww congrats! :yipee: welcome, I will add you to the front page. Have a h&h 9 months xxx



Trumpetbeth I hope things are ok honey. What did they say?? Xxx

Kazine you guys are funny! :haha: we will remind you! Xxx


----------



## confuzion

Princesskell said:


> Oh Button gosh I'm so sorry for this news and I'm sorry you are left hanging for a couple of days. We are all wishing and hoping for you that its good news. :hugs: xxx
> 
> 
> Confuzion I'm not sure what the red dots could be...heat rash? And allergy? Are they any better? And yey :happydance: for adding you to the front page, although scary I think you're right to give this bean some positive vibes. Enjoy each moment...nobody knows what's coming next, that's what I say :hugs: xxx
> Oh and 21st is my brothers birthday so a vey special day for me :cloud9:
> 
> Mariemo I kept being pg a secret from dh for over a week, it was torture!! Good luck xxx

Not sure. Guessing heat rash or allergies like you suggest. It was worse after I showered today but seems to have calmed down again. I'll wait a week and if they get worse, it's off to the doc.


----------



## confuzion

kazine - nice idea! :haha:


----------



## MarieMo7

kazine said:


> i've just decided that me and oh are going to dress up as juno and bleeker for hallowe'en :rofl: Don't let me forget!

i love it!!!!


----------



## MarieMo7

I caved. I thought maybe telling more people about my "plan" would make me stick to it, but NOPE. Couldn't do it. 
After dinner/bath/jammies I brought DD into her room and put her into a "Big Sister" shirt. Then I sent her into the living room to "go show Daddy her surprise!" It took him a second but then he looks up at me and asked, "Momma, are you pregnant?" And then he grinned from ear to ear and teared up! It was awesome, even if it wasn't how I planned it :)

Ahhhhh....no more secrets to keep!
Well...except at work!


----------



## confuzion

AWWWW MARIE. Lol no way I could have held out either! I told my husband right away!

And it's still a beautiful way to reveal it to him, and sounds like it went perfect :cloud9:


----------



## sandilion

Button# said:


> apple_20 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry button that is a low hcg which makes sense why they didn't see anything remind me when did you get your bfp? Any chance your dates are off? Hugs for you x
> 
> I got it very faint on the 23rd of feb. It's unlikely but I'm just taking it a bit at a time for now. Right now I'm expecting a miscarriage but I'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> Thanks ladies for all your support.Click to expand...

So sorry to hear hun ... stay positive as you just never know what can happen. I hope you're ok. :hugs:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Does anyone else suffer with asthma? x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

MummyToAmberx said:


> Does anyone else suffer with asthma? x

Yes mine has been awful. 
Work is painting walls too :/


----------



## MummyToAmberx

hopefulfor1st said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else suffer with asthma? x
> 
> Yes mine has been awful.
> Work is painting walls too :/Click to expand...

Is it playing up for you? 
i cant breath out without coughing. After i yawn i feel like someone shut off my airways struggle to get my breathe back just hurting in general. 

ooh that isnt going to help you x


----------



## ab75

Princesskell, i am still here,quietly stalking you all,lol. Going to try again and hopefully not be too far behind you all.
Button,hope you are ok xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ive been given stemetil for sickness,it says can make me very sleepy and i shouldnt drive so taking these and doing 3 school runs aint going to work (unless it doesnt make me feel that way) x


----------



## kazine

I have asthma and it's been fine really, fortunately for me!

6 days until my scan!! Feeling sick as ever today. My best friend and maid of honour is on her way over and I'm going to have to keep my mouth shut as I want to surprise her with a moonpig card with a picture of the scan on asking her to be god mother


----------



## ab75

MarieMo7 said:


> I caved. I thought maybe telling more people about my "plan" would make me stick to it, but NOPE. Couldn't do it.
> After dinner/bath/jammies I brought DD into her room and put her into a "Big Sister" shirt. Then I sent her into the living room to "go show Daddy her surprise!" It took him a second but then he looks up at me and asked, "Momma, are you pregnant?" And then he grinned from ear to ear and teared up! It was awesome, even if it wasn't how I planned it :)
> 
> Ahhhhh....no more secrets to keep!
> Well...except at work!

Soooo cute xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Thanks for the info on the maternity leave/pay girls!! Really helpful!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Hey ladies! I decided to cancel the clinic sono since i have no idea how dirty/clean clinic is. Until April 8 it is. Praying everything will be ok even though im gnna be scared to see the screen.


----------



## Princesskell

Ab I am so sorry. We are all here for you. I hope you have lots of support irl and are blessed with your rainbow soon :hugs:


Sorry asthma is causing problems for some of you ladies. I wonder if that's a common problem in pregnancy?

Xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I researched it last pregnancy it said being pregnant can worsen asthma or make it better, or not make a difference, there's no way to tell. 
Jalanis there are health requirements every business has to live up to they wouldn't be allowed to operate if they were dirty


----------



## laurarebecca1

hopefulfor1st said:
 

> Jalanis there are health requirements every business has to live up to they wouldn't be allowed to operate if they were dirty

I was going to say this; I defo agree!


----------



## Jalanis22

Its cause its just a sono place im not sure if its a clinic. And well its actually downtown where theres lots of stores that sell cheap stuff like the chinese ppl and stuff. Dont think its like a plaza or a mall totally different environment there. Its kind of like a flea market except theres buildings for the stores. And well the clinic is located around there. Im not even sure if its a good place cause when i talked to the guy he didnt even have scheduled appointments any day either which seemed curious to me as i expected for him to be booked he was available every day and time.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My friend had a scan at 8 weeks yesterday abdominally. 
I'm gonna call and see what I'm down for as when I had an internal scan with jace I had some spotting a few days later, may or may not have been related!


----------



## burnsforbaby

hiii!!!!! i love to join in if i may! im a army wife. me & my husband have been trying over a year and finally got pregnant on valentines day! (you can check out my chart ;) ) im due on november 3rd! so far im 6 weeks and 3 days! i found out i was pregnant two days after my implantation dip so i got a positive super early so i got lucky! we are excited! ive NEVER been pregnant, not even a chemical so im pretty antsy about my pregnancy & very cautious. ahaha! my family is excited to so im pretty relaxed! here is my bump from today (6 weeks, 3 days). my doctor thinks im having twins but we wont know till the 31st of this month. but i started showing at 4 weeks & 3 days. i think im having a girl because im ALWAYS dreaming about a little girl. i had a dream 3 days ago that i gave birth to a girl at 22 weeks, and it makes me nervous cause i was born at 23 weeks. so im super nervous. LOL :haha:
 



Attached Files:







6 weeks 3 days.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jalanis22

burnsforbaby said:


> hiii!!!!! i love to join in if i may! im a army wife. me & my husband have been trying over a year and finally got pregnant on valentines day! (you can check out my chart ;) ) im due on november 3rd! so far im 6 weeks and 3 days! i found out i was pregnant two days after my implantation dip so i got a positive super early so i got lucky! we are excited! ive NEVER been pregnant, not even a chemical so im pretty antsy about my pregnancy & very cautious. ahaha! my family is excited to so im pretty relaxed! here is my bump from today (6 weeks, 3 days). my doctor thinks im having twins but we wont know till the 31st of this month. but i started showing at 4 weeks & 3 days. i think im having a girl because im ALWAYS dreaming about a little girl. i had a dream 3 days ago that i gave birth to a girl at 22 weeks, and it makes me nervous cause i was born at 23 weeks. so im super nervous. LOL :haha:


First of all CONGRATS! Isnt it exciting! Whats your name? As i dont like talking like "burnsforbaby" :haha:. I also started showing already and its so weird because with my previous pregnancy/loss i was barely gnna start showing at 11wks and with this pregnancy i got bloated instantly and am still. I know for sure mine is bloat i have a small poochy stomach due to after having my LO. Were 3 days apart:happydance: but i get my first appt/sono til the 8th of next month :nope:. A bit scared but i will leave it in gods hands.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

burnsforbaby said:


> hiii!!!!! i love to join in if i may! im a army wife. me & my husband have been trying over a year and finally got pregnant on valentines day! (you can check out my chart ;) ) im due on november 3rd! so far im 6 weeks and 3 days! i found out i was pregnant two days after my implantation dip so i got a positive super early so i got lucky! we are excited! ive NEVER been pregnant, not even a chemical so im pretty antsy about my pregnancy & very cautious. ahaha! my family is excited to so im pretty relaxed! here is my bump from today (6 weeks, 3 days). my doctor thinks im having twins but we wont know till the 31st of this month. but i started showing at 4 weeks & 3 days. i think im having a girl because im ALWAYS dreaming about a little girl. i had a dream 3 days ago that i gave birth to a girl at 22 weeks, and it makes me nervous cause i was born at 23 weeks. so im super nervous. LOL :haha:

congratulations and welcome :) x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Morning ladies

100% sure im in week 6 now, first thing i did when i woke up was throw up :/ i feel sooo sickly. 

Id be unlucky one and my asthma gets worse, it really hurt my chest when i was sick. 

hope everyone else is well x


----------



## kazine

6+3. I've officially passed the point where my longest pregnancy ended. 

I have a weird feeling...


----------



## hopefulfor1st

kazine said:


> 6+3. I've officially passed the point where my longest pregnancy ended.
> 
> I have a weird feeling...

A good or bad feeling?


----------



## burnsforbaby

Jalanis22 said:


> burnsforbaby said:
> 
> 
> hiii!!!!! i love to join in if i may! im a army wife. me & my husband have been trying over a year and finally got pregnant on valentines day! (you can check out my chart ;) ) im due on november 3rd! so far im 6 weeks and 3 days! i found out i was pregnant two days after my implantation dip so i got a positive super early so i got lucky! we are excited! ive NEVER been pregnant, not even a chemical so im pretty antsy about my pregnancy & very cautious. ahaha! my family is excited to so im pretty relaxed! here is my bump from today (6 weeks, 3 days). my doctor thinks im having twins but we wont know till the 31st of this month. but i started showing at 4 weeks & 3 days. i think im having a girl because im ALWAYS dreaming about a little girl. i had a dream 3 days ago that i gave birth to a girl at 22 weeks, and it makes me nervous cause i was born at 23 weeks. so im super nervous. LOL :haha:
> 
> 
> First of all CONGRATS! Isnt it exciting! Whats your name? As i dont like talking like "burnsforbaby" :haha:. I also started showing already and its so weird because with my previous pregnancy/loss i was barely gnna start showing at 11wks and with this pregnancy i got bloated instantly and am still. I know for sure mine is bloat i have a small poochy stomach due to after having my LO. Were 3 days apart:happydance: but i get my first appt/sono til the 8th of next month :nope:. A bit scared but i will leave it in gods hands.Click to expand...

oh hi! my name is Presley, like Elvis Presley. im only 100 pounds per pregnancy but weigh 106.5 right now. like i said this is my first pregnancy so im super nervous. lolol. my doctor said im showing so early cause im so small and i could be carrying twins. so only god knows but we will find out soon.


----------



## burnsforbaby

MummyToAmberx said:


> burnsforbaby said:
> 
> 
> hiii!!!!! i love to join in if i may! im a army wife. me & my husband have been trying over a year and finally got pregnant on valentines day! (you can check out my chart ;) ) im due on november 3rd! so far im 6 weeks and 3 days! i found out i was pregnant two days after my implantation dip so i got a positive super early so i got lucky! we are excited! ive NEVER been pregnant, not even a chemical so im pretty antsy about my pregnancy & very cautious. ahaha! my family is excited to so im pretty relaxed! here is my bump from today (6 weeks, 3 days). my doctor thinks im having twins but we wont know till the 31st of this month. but i started showing at 4 weeks & 3 days. i think im having a girl because im ALWAYS dreaming about a little girl. i had a dream 3 days ago that i gave birth to a girl at 22 weeks, and it makes me nervous cause i was born at 23 weeks. so im super nervous. LOL :haha:
> 
> congratulations and welcome :) xClick to expand...

awe thanks! when are you due?


----------



## burnsforbaby

kazine said:


> 6+3. I've officially passed the point where my longest pregnancy ended.
> 
> I have a weird feeling...

awe so your 6+3 or 6+4? and that seems like a good thing! praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## kazine

burnsforbaby said:


> hiii!!!!! i love to join in if i may! im a army wife. me & my husband have been trying over a year and finally got pregnant on valentines day! (you can check out my chart ;) ) im due on november 3rd! so far im 6 weeks and 3 days! i found out i was pregnant two days after my implantation dip so i got a positive super early so i got lucky! we are excited! ive NEVER been pregnant, not even a chemical so im pretty antsy about my pregnancy & very cautious. ahaha! my family is excited to so im pretty relaxed! here is my bump from today (6 weeks, 3 days). my doctor thinks im having twins but we wont know till the 31st of this month. but i started showing at 4 weeks & 3 days. i think im having a girl because im ALWAYS dreaming about a little girl. i had a dream 3 days ago that i gave birth to a girl at 22 weeks, and it makes me nervous cause i was born at 23 weeks. so im super nervous. LOL :haha:

Hi! Welcome, just wanna let you know if you got pregnant on Valentine's day your due date would be 8th November. My due date is November the 4th and I conceived on the 11th :p The reason for your confusion is because of your longer cycle, if you don't ovulate on day 14, working out your due date by LMP isn't accurate.


----------



## burnsforbaby

kazine said:


> burnsforbaby said:
> 
> 
> hiii!!!!! i love to join in if i may! im a army wife. me & my husband have been trying over a year and finally got pregnant on valentines day! (you can check out my chart ;) ) im due on november 3rd! so far im 6 weeks and 3 days! i found out i was pregnant two days after my implantation dip so i got a positive super early so i got lucky! we are excited! ive NEVER been pregnant, not even a chemical so im pretty antsy about my pregnancy & very cautious. ahaha! my family is excited to so im pretty relaxed! here is my bump from today (6 weeks, 3 days). my doctor thinks im having twins but we wont know till the 31st of this month. but i started showing at 4 weeks & 3 days. i think im having a girl because im ALWAYS dreaming about a little girl. i had a dream 3 days ago that i gave birth to a girl at 22 weeks, and it makes me nervous cause i was born at 23 weeks. so im super nervous. LOL :haha:
> 
> Hi! Welcome, just wanna let you know if you got pregnant on Valentine's day your due date would be 8th November. My due date is November the 4th and I conceived on the 11th :p The reason for your confusion is because of your longer cycle, if you don't ovulate on day 14, working out your due date by LMP isn't accurate.Click to expand...

i ovulated on the 19th day of a 32 cycle but my obgyn is going off my lmp which is jan 27th, not off of when i ovulated because complication births are high risk for me and my moms side so she said ill probably deliver oct 24th-november 9th but she obviously dont care when i ovulated. -_- LOL! but yeah my lmp says november 3rd. & yes it is, my doctor went from jan 27th and counted 40 weeks and got november 3rd. & working out my lmp has nothing to due with my cycle length. your pregnant for 40 weeks no matter what your lmp is anyways.


----------



## Dogtanian

I agree Burnsforbaby.My due date is 4th nov going from LMP which is all any docs seem to care about.We DTD on Valentines day and according to FF i didnt OV till the 16th.
:dust:


----------



## kazine

Yeah docs only seem to care about LMP. Don't agree with that personally though, what about people with like 60 day follicular phases? Haha. That's why I'm going by ovulation :) I ovulated day 16 so my LMP due date would be earlier but I'd rather be more accurate with myself so I'm not disappointed with sizes when it comes to scans etc.


----------



## MarieMo7

My LMP due date and FF due date are 3 days apart, which I guess doesn't make much difference anyway. I think if you had a long cycle though they'd change the due date with your dating scan, right? I have a girlfriend who went in for a 16-week scan and they told her she was only 14 weeks, so they changed her due date - I guess it happens! Maybe only when it's a ways off though.


----------



## kazine

Either way I'm going to be adamant at my booking in appointment about my dates and to tell them to go by ovulation instead of LMP . If they even dare ignore me and tell me my baby is 2 days behind by measurements I'm gonna go mad lol


----------



## burnsforbaby

kazine said:


> Yeah docs only seem to care about LMP. Don't agree with that personally though, what about people with like 60 day follicular phases? Haha. That's why I'm going by ovulation :) I ovulated day 16 so my LMP due date would be earlier but I'd rather be more accurate with myself so I'm not disappointed with sizes when it comes to scans etc.

my going based off my LMP just cause its always based off that, i mean either way im having a baby this year so i don't really care about my due date but im going to see what im measuring at on the 31st.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

burnsforbaby said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burnsforbaby said:
> 
> 
> hiii!!!!! i love to join in if i may! im a army wife. me & my husband have been trying over a year and finally got pregnant on valentines day! (you can check out my chart ;) ) im due on november 3rd! so far im 6 weeks and 3 days! i found out i was pregnant two days after my implantation dip so i got a positive super early so i got lucky! we are excited! ive NEVER been pregnant, not even a chemical so im pretty antsy about my pregnancy & very cautious. ahaha! my family is excited to so im pretty relaxed! here is my bump from today (6 weeks, 3 days). my doctor thinks im having twins but we wont know till the 31st of this month. but i started showing at 4 weeks & 3 days. i think im having a girl because im ALWAYS dreaming about a little girl. i had a dream 3 days ago that i gave birth to a girl at 22 weeks, and it makes me nervous cause i was born at 23 weeks. so im super nervous. LOL :haha:
> 
> congratulations and welcome :) xClick to expand...
> 
> awe thanks! when are you due?Click to expand...

hows it going for you? 

Im going with 7th nov but could be between 7-10th x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

kazine said:


> Either way I'm going to be adamant at my booking in appointment about my dates and to tell them to go by ovulation instead of LMP . If they even dare ignore me and tell me my baby is 2 days behind by measurements I'm gonna go mad lol

You in uk? 
Ive been pregnant 3 times 3 different places and midwifes always go off LMP. They dont always change due date at dating scan. 

First baby i had first date of 30th dec think this was off lmp, was switched to 27th. my labour started on 30th and she arrived 31st first was better lol x


----------



## burnsforbaby

MummyToAmberx said:


> burnsforbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burnsforbaby said:
> 
> 
> hiii!!!!! i love to join in if i may! im a army wife. me & my husband have been trying over a year and finally got pregnant on valentines day! (you can check out my chart ;) ) im due on november 3rd! so far im 6 weeks and 3 days! i found out i was pregnant two days after my implantation dip so i got a positive super early so i got lucky! we are excited! ive NEVER been pregnant, not even a chemical so im pretty antsy about my pregnancy & very cautious. ahaha! my family is excited to so im pretty relaxed! here is my bump from today (6 weeks, 3 days). my doctor thinks im having twins but we wont know till the 31st of this month. but i started showing at 4 weeks & 3 days. i think im having a girl because im ALWAYS dreaming about a little girl. i had a dream 3 days ago that i gave birth to a girl at 22 weeks, and it makes me nervous cause i was born at 23 weeks. so im super nervous. LOL :haha:
> 
> congratulations and welcome :) xClick to expand...
> 
> awe thanks! when are you due?Click to expand...
> 
> hows it going for you?
> 
> Im going with 7th nov but could be between 7-10th xClick to expand...

im good so far today haven't been sick yet and i just started getting heartburn yesterday so hopefully that means hair. lol. i think im having a girl but ill be able to tell on my first ultrasound. happy anniversary by the way (according to your ticker).


----------



## GeralynB

My house is a mess and I have zero motivation to clean it...all I want to do is take a nap


----------



## burnsforbaby

GeralynB said:


> My house is a mess and I have zero motivation to clean it...all I want to do is take a nap

im in the same predicament... yeah im going to take a nap first. ahahahah!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

burnsforbaby said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burnsforbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burnsforbaby said:
> 
> 
> hiii!!!!! i love to join in if i may! im a army wife. me & my husband have been trying over a year and finally got pregnant on valentines day! (you can check out my chart ;) ) im due on november 3rd! so far im 6 weeks and 3 days! i found out i was pregnant two days after my implantation dip so i got a positive super early so i got lucky! we are excited! ive NEVER been pregnant, not even a chemical so im pretty antsy about my pregnancy & very cautious. ahaha! my family is excited to so im pretty relaxed! here is my bump from today (6 weeks, 3 days). my doctor thinks im having twins but we wont know till the 31st of this month. but i started showing at 4 weeks & 3 days. i think im having a girl because im ALWAYS dreaming about a little girl. i had a dream 3 days ago that i gave birth to a girl at 22 weeks, and it makes me nervous cause i was born at 23 weeks. so im super nervous. LOL :haha:
> 
> congratulations and welcome :) xClick to expand...
> 
> awe thanks! when are you due?Click to expand...
> 
> hows it going for you?
> 
> Im going with 7th nov but could be between 7-10th xClick to expand...
> 
> im good so far today haven't been sick yet and i just started getting heartburn yesterday so hopefully that means hair. lol. i think im having a girl but ill be able to tell on my first ultrasound. happy anniversary by the way (according to your ticker).Click to expand...

aww thats good fingers crossed you aint sick :)

i tend to get bad heartburn only ever sipped ice cold milk to help it out. 

you more after a girl? im not going to lie im hoping for a boy. i asked my youngest what she'd like and her reply was id like a brother ive already got a sister bless her. 

thank you it was yesterday but going go out for a meal little later down the line lol x


----------



## confuzion

I'm going LMP too, even though by conception, I should be two days ahead since I Oed early. But I know my midwife will go by LMP so no point. Only 2 days anyway.

And tell me about it. Sooo sleepy. I've hardly done anything around the house. Thankfully my husband has been doing it, and so our house is not in total shambles :dohh:


----------



## burnsforbaby

MummyToAmberx said:


> burnsforbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burnsforbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burnsforbaby said:
> 
> 
> hiii!!!!! i love to join in if i may! im a army wife. me & my husband have been trying over a year and finally got pregnant on valentines day! (you can check out my chart ;) ) im due on november 3rd! so far im 6 weeks and 3 days! i found out i was pregnant two days after my implantation dip so i got a positive super early so i got lucky! we are excited! ive NEVER been pregnant, not even a chemical so im pretty antsy about my pregnancy & very cautious. ahaha! my family is excited to so im pretty relaxed! here is my bump from today (6 weeks, 3 days). my doctor thinks im having twins but we wont know till the 31st of this month. but i started showing at 4 weeks & 3 days. i think im having a girl because im ALWAYS dreaming about a little girl. i had a dream 3 days ago that i gave birth to a girl at 22 weeks, and it makes me nervous cause i was born at 23 weeks. so im super nervous. LOL :haha:
> 
> congratulations and welcome :) xClick to expand...
> 
> awe thanks! when are you due?Click to expand...
> 
> hows it going for you?
> 
> Im going with 7th nov but could be between 7-10th xClick to expand...
> 
> im good so far today haven't been sick yet and i just started getting heartburn yesterday so hopefully that means hair. lol. i think im having a girl but ill be able to tell on my first ultrasound. happy anniversary by the way (according to your ticker).Click to expand...
> 
> aww thats good fingers crossed you aint sick :)
> 
> i tend to get bad heartburn only ever sipped ice cold milk to help it out.
> 
> you more after a girl? im not going to lie im hoping for a boy. i asked my youngest what she'd like and her reply was id like a brother ive already got a sister bless her.
> 
> thank you it was yesterday but going go out for a meal little later down the line lol xClick to expand...

yeah so far this week i feel like i could do backflips, although i wont, AAHAH! and thanks i hope i dont get sick anymore it was pure hell. im more for a girl i guess just cause i wanna little girl i can dress up in cute outfits and have just a little mommy daughter bond but id be happy with either. but im a photographer and i figured having a girl would be easier to photographer cause you can find super cute stuff to do with a girl with a boy its kinda harder cause they dont wear tutus and headbands and such if it makes sense, but yeah either way id be happy. awe well i hope you have a boy then! when is your first ultrasound? mine is on the 31st. my husband is BEYOND stoked we got pregnant before he deploys but he MIGHT not beable to make it back for the birth but him & his chain of command are going to fight for him to be here since its our first born child & only child. but as of right now he can only be here if doctor orders me as a high risk or complication birth but i know i will be cause i was born at 23 weeks so im very high risk & complication from the get go.


----------



## burnsforbaby

confuzion said:


> I'm going LMP too, even though by conception, I should be two days ahead since I Oed early. But I know my midwife will go by LMP so no point. Only 2 days anyway.
> 
> And tell me about it. Sooo sleepy. I've hardly done anything around the house. Thankfully my husband has been doing it, and so our house is not in total shambles :dohh:

yeah by lmp im 6 weeks 4 days by conception im 5 weeks 6 days, i believe. but whatev. ahaha! my husband is barely home and we dont have any kids so our house isnt that messy isnt just mainly dishes. ahaha! thank gawd. :thumbup:


----------



## confuzion

We don't have any kids either, but we tend to make pretty big messes like little children :haha:. We're good about tidying up though.


----------



## Button#

Hi ladies, after one hell of a day in cautiously back!

I went back in for my blood test today and while I was there she scanned me again but still nothing. I had a call at lunchtime saying my bloods were 1300 and they wanted me to come back down. I said yes but I'd have to bring LO and they asked if someone would be able to collect him if it turned out to be ectopic and I needed to stay in for surgery. I was a bundle of nerves when I got there but they were really nice and the nurse entertained LO while I was scanned again. Then the dr said she'd found an early pregnancy and it was in the right place. I've got to go back in two weeks to check for viability and dates but for now I am pregnant.


----------



## burnsforbaby

confuzion said:


> We don't have any kids either, but we tend to make pretty big messes like little children :haha:. We're good about tidying up though.

same here, my ocd kicks in if the house is too dirty, i start getting panic attacks and feel like im being uhm.. its like when you feel too crowded, not claustrophobic but its another word.. its feel like im being buried pretty much even tho its not that dirty.


----------



## confuzion

Yay button that's great news that it's not ectopic at least! Hopefully you see more at your next scan and all turns out for the best :hugs:


----------



## burnsforbaby

Button# said:


> Hi ladies, after one hell of a day in cautiously back!
> 
> I went back in for my blood test today and while I was there she scanned me again but still nothing. I had a call at lunchtime saying my bloods were 1300 and they wanted me to come back down. I said yes but I'd have to bring LO and they asked if someone would be able to collect him if it turned out to be ectopic and I needed to stay in for surgery. I was a bundle of nerves when I got there but they were really nice and the nurse entertained LO while I was scanned again. Then the dr said she'd found an early pregnancy and it was in the right place. I've got to go back in two weeks to check for viability and dates but for now I am pregnant.

awe how cool! good thing it wasnt a ectopic, that wouldve been bad & so scary! CONGRATS THO!!!!!! :hugs: <3 do you know when your next scan is?! i hope it turns out all good & you have a little bundle at the end of it! my levels are 3 thousand 4 hundred and something & that was when i was 5 weeks and 4 days. & now im 6 weeks and 4 days. i wonder what they are now! ahaha! i went to the er and they were worried about mine being in the wrong place so the did a TVU and found it was in the right place and my sac was about the size of a 50 cent piece when it shouldve been about the size of a quarter, so no clue there. the doctor thinks he found a yolk but wasnt sure so now im stuck waiting till my 9 week check up on the 31st


----------



## Button#

burnsforbaby said:


> Button# said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, after one hell of a day in cautiously back!
> 
> I went back in for my blood test today and while I was there she scanned me again but still nothing. I had a call at lunchtime saying my bloods were 1300 and they wanted me to come back down. I said yes but I'd have to bring LO and they asked if someone would be able to collect him if it turned out to be ectopic and I needed to stay in for surgery. I was a bundle of nerves when I got there but they were really nice and the nurse entertained LO while I was scanned again. Then the dr said she'd found an early pregnancy and it was in the right place. I've got to go back in two weeks to check for viability and dates but for now I am pregnant.
> 
> awe how cool! good thing it wasnt a ectopic, that wouldve been bad & so scary! CONGRATS THO!!!!!! :hugs: <3 do you know when your next scan is?! i hope it turns out all good & you have a little bundle at the end of it! my levels are 3 thousand 4 hundred and something & that was when i was 5 weeks and 4 days. & now im 6 weeks and 4 days. i wonder what they are now! ahaha! i went to the er and they were worried about mine being in the wrong place so the did a TVU and found it was in the right place and my sac was about the size of a 50 cent piece when it shouldve been about the size of a quarter, so no clue there. the doctor thinks he found a yolk but wasnt sure so now im stuck waiting till my 9 week check up on the 31stClick to expand...

Thanks, next scan is the 28th march when my mum is visiting so luckily won't have to take LO with me again. I have an appointment next Thursday for the dr to refer me to the midwife so I'll carry on as normal.


----------



## burnsforbaby

Button# said:


> burnsforbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Button# said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, after one hell of a day in cautiously back!
> 
> I went back in for my blood test today and while I was there she scanned me again but still nothing. I had a call at lunchtime saying my bloods were 1300 and they wanted me to come back down. I said yes but I'd have to bring LO and they asked if someone would be able to collect him if it turned out to be ectopic and I needed to stay in for surgery. I was a bundle of nerves when I got there but they were really nice and the nurse entertained LO while I was scanned again. Then the dr said she'd found an early pregnancy and it was in the right place. I've got to go back in two weeks to check for viability and dates but for now I am pregnant.
> 
> awe how cool! good thing it wasnt a ectopic, that wouldve been bad & so scary! CONGRATS THO!!!!!! :hugs: <3 do you know when your next scan is?! i hope it turns out all good & you have a little bundle at the end of it! my levels are 3 thousand 4 hundred and something & that was when i was 5 weeks and 4 days. & now im 6 weeks and 4 days. i wonder what they are now! ahaha! i went to the er and they were worried about mine being in the wrong place so the did a TVU and found it was in the right place and my sac was about the size of a 50 cent piece when it shouldve been about the size of a quarter, so no clue there. the doctor thinks he found a yolk but wasnt sure so now im stuck waiting till my 9 week check up on the 31stClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks, next scan is the 28th march when my mum is visiting so luckily won't have to take LO with me again. I have an appointment next Thursday for the dr to refer me to the midwife so I'll carry on as normal.Click to expand...

yaaay, you go in a few days before me!


----------



## Traveling mom

hello everyone! i wanted to see how everyone's symptoms were? im pretty excited to say i have finally been experiencing some nausea. and whoa baby are my boobs sore. ive never been so excited to feel so horrible!


----------



## burnsforbaby

Traveling mom said:


> hello everyone! i wanted to see how everyone's symptoms were? im pretty excited to say i have finally been experiencing some nausea. and whoa baby are my boobs sore. ive never been so excited to feel so horrible!

LOOL! i had nausea for 3 weeks it finally stopped on saturday thank gawd. my boobs have already gone up a full cup size & im only 6 weeks & 3 days. so good on hubbys favor bad on mine. i had backache too but that went away too with the nausea. the only thing im experiencing now is heartburn at night., it sucks tho cause ive NEVER had heartburn in my life and i was like WOOOHHOOOOO so far no heartburn and lets just say i cursed myself. ahahahaha! but im right there with yah ive never been so excited to feel like crap either, thank gawd its for a good cause, eh? LOL! :haha::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Button# said:


> Hi ladies, after one hell of a day in cautiously back!
> 
> I went back in for my blood test today and while I was there she scanned me again but still nothing. I had a call at lunchtime saying my bloods were 1300 and they wanted me to come back down. I said yes but I'd have to bring LO and they asked if someone would be able to collect him if it turned out to be ectopic and I needed to stay in for surgery. I was a bundle of nerves when I got there but they were really nice and the nurse entertained LO while I was scanned again. Then the dr said she'd found an early pregnancy and it was in the right place. I've got to go back in two weeks to check for viability and dates but for now I am pregnant.

aww that is good news, everything is crossed for you. x x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

> yeah so far this week i feel like i could do backflips, although i wont, AAHAH! and thanks i hope i dont get sick anymore it was pure hell. im more for a girl i guess just cause i wanna little girl i can dress up in cute outfits and have just a little mommy daughter bond but id be happy with either. but im a photographer and i figured having a girl would be easier to photographer cause you can find super cute stuff to do with a girl with a boy its kinda harder cause they dont wear tutus and headbands and such if it makes sense, but yeah either way id be happy. awe well i hope you have a boy then! when is your first ultrasound? mine is on the 31st. my husband is BEYOND stoked we got pregnant before he deploys but he MIGHT not beable to make it back for the birth but him & his chain of command are going to fight for him to be here since its our first born child & only child. but as of right now he can only be here if doctor orders me as a high risk or complication birth but i know i will be cause i was born at 23 weeks so im very high risk & complication from the get go.

i wish i felt like that but mind saying that ive had pretty easy last 2 weeks. couldnt agree more on that one it is much easier to get cute pictures.. thank you see in 8 months :p 

We booked private early scan for the 22nd march. 
wow i hope he can make it back x


----------



## Traveling mom

burnsforbaby said:


> Traveling mom said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone! i wanted to see how everyone's symptoms were? im pretty excited to say i have finally been experiencing some nausea. and whoa baby are my boobs sore. ive never been so excited to feel so horrible!
> 
> LOOL! i had nausea for 3 weeks it finally stopped on saturday thank gawd. my boobs have already gone up a full cup size & im only 6 weeks & 3 days. so good on hubbys favor bad on mine. i had backache too but that went away too with the nausea. the only thing im experiencing now is heartburn at night., it sucks tho cause ive NEVER had heartburn in my life and i was like WOOOHHOOOOO so far no heartburn and lets just say i cursed myself. ahahahaha! but im right there with yah ive never been so excited to feel like crap either, thank gawd its for a good cause, eh? LOL! :haha::thumbup::happydance:Click to expand...


my back started hurting today. at first i was a little nervous as it felt slightly like AF pain, but i read that it is normal to have some back pain. so i am choosing to be optimistic about it.


----------



## burnsforbaby

Traveling mom said:


> burnsforbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traveling mom said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone! i wanted to see how everyone's symptoms were? im pretty excited to say i have finally been experiencing some nausea. and whoa baby are my boobs sore. ive never been so excited to feel so horrible!
> 
> LOOL! i had nausea for 3 weeks it finally stopped on saturday thank gawd. my boobs have already gone up a full cup size & im only 6 weeks & 3 days. so good on hubbys favor bad on mine. i had backache too but that went away too with the nausea. the only thing im experiencing now is heartburn at night., it sucks tho cause ive NEVER had heartburn in my life and i was like WOOOHHOOOOO so far no heartburn and lets just say i cursed myself. ahahahaha! but im right there with yah ive never been so excited to feel like crap either, thank gawd its for a good cause, eh? LOL! :haha::thumbup::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my back started hurting today. at first i was a little nervous as it felt slightly like AF pain, but i read that it is normal to have some back pain. so i am choosing to be optimistic about it.Click to expand...

yheep back pain & cramping is normal! :) its good to be optimistic & enjoying it then hating every second of it! :haha:


----------



## burnsforbaby

MummyToAmberx said:


> yeah so far this week i feel like i could do backflips, although i wont, AAHAH! and thanks i hope i dont get sick anymore it was pure hell. im more for a girl i guess just cause i wanna little girl i can dress up in cute outfits and have just a little mommy daughter bond but id be happy with either. but im a photographer and i figured having a girl would be easier to photographer cause you can find super cute stuff to do with a girl with a boy its kinda harder cause they dont wear tutus and headbands and such if it makes sense, but yeah either way id be happy. awe well i hope you have a boy then! when is your first ultrasound? mine is on the 31st. my husband is BEYOND stoked we got pregnant before he deploys but he MIGHT not beable to make it back for the birth but him & his chain of command are going to fight for him to be here since its our first born child & only child. but as of right now he can only be here if doctor orders me as a high risk or complication birth but i know i will be cause i was born at 23 weeks so im very high risk & complication from the get go.
> 
> i wish i felt like that but mind saying that ive had pretty easy last 2 weeks. couldnt agree more on that one it is much easier to get cute pictures.. thank you see in 8 months :p
> 
> We booked private early scan for the 22nd march.
> wow i hope he can make it back xClick to expand...

well dang you got the hook-ups girl! ;) and yeah i just want my own little girl mainly cause i have all sisters im not really close to boys, i have like my brother (cousin) and i have a nephew but ive just been around more girls then boys. so having a girl just seems more easier to me. and we hope so too, hes like ill pay your obgyn to mark it as high risk, and i was like no need to pay her since im always VERY prone to being high risk dumb dumb. ahahahaha! :haha:


----------



## sportysgirl

GeralynB I am with you on the tiredness, I would love a nap!

Button that's really promising news. :kiss:


----------



## confuzion

Ugh. So much for being freakin positive. It's over. I took a test today at 16 DPO and the test line is as light as my 10 DPO test. Tale me off the list princess.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

confuzion said:


> Ugh. So much for being freakin positive. It's over. I took a test today at 16 DPO and the test line is as light as my 10 DPO test. Tale me off the list princess.

Could your wee just not be too weak? Or bad test? 

Fingers crossed x


----------



## confuzion

Don't know. Guess it's possible. But I'm not holding my breath. If I don't bleed over the weekend I'm going to go see my midwife even though I hadn't planned it til near end of first tri.


----------



## Button#

Fingers crossed for you confuzion.


----------



## apple_20

Oh confusion I'm sorry your lines aren't progressing I hope it's not the worst.

Button so glad it's not ectopic it will be a stressful wait but like you sàid for now your are pregnant that's what you hold on to.

Afm I'm still doing well tiredness and nausea are getting worse but not vomiting yay! Struggling at work though as no one knows so I must just seem lazy and forgetful :(


----------



## Jalanis22

Thats great news button! Hopefully its not an ectopic pregnancy and everything goes well. AFM i bought a cozy beige blanket for my baby. I feel excited already now i just have to wait for the gender.


----------



## Princesskell

burnsforbaby said:


> hiii!!!!! i love to join in if i may! im a army wife. me & my husband have been trying over a year and finally got pregnant on valentines day! (you can check out my chart ;) ) im due on november 3rd! so far im 6 weeks and 3 days! i found out i was pregnant two days after my implantation dip so i got a positive super early so i got lucky! we are excited! ive NEVER been pregnant, not even a chemical so im pretty antsy about my pregnancy & very cautious. ahaha! my family is excited to so im pretty relaxed! here is my bump from today (6 weeks, 3 days). my doctor thinks im having twins but we wont know till the 31st of this month. but i started showing at 4 weeks & 3 days. i think im having a girl because im ALWAYS dreaming about a little girl. i had a dream 3 days ago that i gave birth to a girl at 22 weeks, and it makes me nervous cause i was born at 23 weeks. so im super nervous. LOL :haha:

Welcome and congratulations Presley!! :happydance: I will add you to the front page with your edd. Here's to a h&h 9 months xxx



Button# said:


> Hi ladies, after one hell of a day in cautiously back!
> 
> I went back in for my blood test today and while I was there she scanned me again but still nothing. I had a call at lunchtime saying my bloods were 1300 and they wanted me to come back down. I said yes but I'd have to bring LO and they asked if someone would be able to collect him if it turned out to be ectopic and I needed to stay in for surgery. I was a bundle of nerves when I got there but they were really nice and the nurse entertained LO while I was scanned again. Then the dr said she'd found an early pregnancy and it was in the right place. I've got to go back in two weeks to check for viability and dates but for now I am pregnant.

oh button that is fab news, I've been thinking of you today.
Fxd for more good news in two weeks....it seems so long away for you :hugs: xxx



confuzion said:


> Ugh. So much for being freakin positive. It's over. I took a test today at 16 DPO and the test line is as light as my 10 DPO test. Tale me off the list princess.




confuzion said:


> Don't know. Guess it's possible. But I'm not holding my breath. If I don't bleed over the weekend I'm going to go see my midwife even though I hadn't planned it til near end of first tri.

oh Confuzion I am hoping and praying you are wrong. How do you feel? Are you having any symptoms? Lots of hugs:hugs:Xxx


----------



## confuzion

I still feel pregnant. And no signs of losing the pregnancy yet. I'm afraid to be hopeful as the test line was faint. But I guess I won't know for sure unless I get betas. So going in next week for some tests (provided I don't start bleeding before then).

I'll update you all when I know what's happening.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Button that is such good news! 

Sorry confuzion, hopefully it's just weak pee!! Perhaps fmu tomorrow? 

AFM I have one clearblue digital left do you think at 5+5 I'll see a 3+ (I got my 2-3 over a week ago?)
My nausea seems to be all day :( but worse in the evenings! 
Had first midwife appointment today, they were lovely and they have referred me for my booking in appointment at 8 weeks!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

So as for the LMP debate. 
Mine was like January 5th and I ovulated February 11-13. So LMP def not accurate :)


----------



## sandilion

confuzion said:


> I still feel pregnant. And no signs of losing the pregnancy yet. I'm afraid to be hopeful as the test line was faint. But I guess I won't know for sure unless I get betas. So going in next week for some tests (provided I don't start bleeding before then).
> 
> I'll update you all when I know what's happening.

Honey don't lose faith just yet!! I read on here a woman post in first tri saying with her DD she didn't even get a BFP until she was 26 DPO!!

Stay positive! This pregnancy business is never black and white for everyone :hugs:


----------



## Traveling mom

laurarebecca1 said:


> Button that is such good news!
> 
> Sorry confuzion, hopefully it's just weak pee!! Perhaps fmu tomorrow?
> 
> AFM I have one clearblue digital left do you think at 5+5 I'll see a 3+ (I got my 2-3 over a week ago?)
> My nausea seems to be all day :( but worse in the evenings!
> Had first midwife appointment today, they were lovely and they have referred me for my booking in appointment at 8 weeks!


I got a 3+ at 4+6 so I would definitely say it is possible! Because I have a poas addiction, I used a dollar store test and got the test line as dark as the control line yesterday. I'm 5+4 today and very antsy for my scan on April 1st!


----------



## burnsforbaby

Princesskell said:


> burnsforbaby said:
> 
> 
> hiii!!!!! i love to join in if i may! im a army wife. me & my husband have been trying over a year and finally got pregnant on valentines day! (you can check out my chart ;) ) im due on november 3rd! so far im 6 weeks and 3 days! i found out i was pregnant two days after my implantation dip so i got a positive super early so i got lucky! we are excited! ive NEVER been pregnant, not even a chemical so im pretty antsy about my pregnancy & very cautious. ahaha! my family is excited to so im pretty relaxed! here is my bump from today (6 weeks, 3 days). my doctor thinks im having twins but we wont know till the 31st of this month. but i started showing at 4 weeks & 3 days. i think im having a girl because im ALWAYS dreaming about a little girl. i had a dream 3 days ago that i gave birth to a girl at 22 weeks, and it makes me nervous cause i was born at 23 weeks. so im super nervous. LOL :haha:
> 
> Welcome and congratulations Presley!! :happydance: I will add you to the front page with your edd. Here's to a h&h 9 months xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Button# said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, after one hell of a day in cautiously back!
> 
> I went back in for my blood test today and while I was there she scanned me again but still nothing. I had a call at lunchtime saying my bloods were 1300 and they wanted me to come back down. I said yes but I'd have to bring LO and they asked if someone would be able to collect him if it turned out to be ectopic and I needed to stay in for surgery. I was a bundle of nerves when I got there but they were really nice and the nurse entertained LO while I was scanned again. Then the dr said she'd found an early pregnancy and it was in the right place. I've got to go back in two weeks to check for viability and dates but for now I am pregnant.Click to expand...
> 
> oh button that is fab news, I've been thinking of you today.
> Fxd for more good news in two weeks....it seems so long away for you :hugs: xxx
> 
> 
> 
> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. So much for being freakin positive. It's over. I took a test today at 16 DPO and the test line is as light as my 10 DPO test. Tale me off the list princess.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> Don't know. Guess it's possible. But I'm not holding my breath. If I don't bleed over the weekend I'm going to go see my midwife even though I hadn't planned it til near end of first tri.Click to expand...
> 
> oh Confuzion I am hoping and praying you are wrong. How do you feel? Are you having any symptoms? Lots of hugs:hugs:XxxClick to expand...

awe thanks!!!! :hugs:


----------



## GeralynB

I feel sick...blah. My "morning" sickness is def worse at night...I still have yet to throw up though. Fingers crossed I don't


----------



## Traveling mom

GeralynB said:


> I feel sick...blah. My "morning" sickness is def worse at night...I still have yet to throw up though. Fingers crossed I don't

I feel your pain! I made dinner with my DH last night and right as we finished making it I went running from the kitchen and was unable to eat :wacko:


----------



## GeralynB

I just made fresh squeezed lemonade...I think it's helping


----------



## BabyMambo

Scan in 4 hours eeek! Excited and nervous x


----------



## Button#

Good luck babymambo! 

I've started getting sore boobs which is both a good sign and annoying when LO decides to jump on them! 

Got two baby birthday parties this weekend so lots of cake for me!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

BabyMambo said:


> Scan in 4 hours eeek! Excited and nervous x

exciting! good luck x


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Could I join please? , my EDD is the 4th Nov. I've known for almost 3 weeks now but been too nervous to post!


----------



## Button#

Welcome and congrats Kian's mummy


----------



## Princesskell

Kians_Mummy said:


> Could I join please? , my EDD is the 4th Nov. I've known for almost 3 weeks now but been too nervous to post!

Hi there! :wave: welcome! I'm glad you posted! I will add you to the front page. H&h 9 months Hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Woohoo :happydance: we have 40 november bumps!! We actually have 41 beans with Reeshy's twin bump :winkwink: how exciting!

We still need some ladies due on the 8th and 9th! Xxx

I celebrated 7weeks with real vomit this morning :dohh: but I think it was because I had taken my vitamin before I ate some toast? It was weird sick though...not poorly sick at all and afterwards I felt so much better I just made my toast again!! If it's just first thing in a morning I can cope with vomit! The nauseous feeling hangs around all day though. 


Good luck with the scan babyMambo!...let us know how it goes xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Princesskell said:


> Woohoo :happydance: we have 40 november bumps!! We actually have 41 beans with Reeshy's twin bump :winkwink: how exciting!
> 
> We still need some ladies due on the 8th and 9th! Xxx

i may end up on one of those haha x


----------



## Princesskell

Yeah I suppose lots of us may get different edd's after scans? And then not many babies will come on our actual edd?
Iwas a week late last time so I'm thinking later in November?
We're your girls on time? Xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Princesskell said:


> Yeah I suppose lots of us may get different edd's after scans? And then not many babies will come on our actual edd?
> Iwas a week late last time so I'm thinking later in November?
> We're your girls on time? Xxx

Yes theres a chance but mines a bit of a guess haha. Did you go into labour on your own? 

My first was 4 days late(started on its own) and second was 9 days late(had sweep at 7 days over) xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

FYI only 5% if babies are born on due date!


----------



## sandilion

DS was 8 weeks early last time so I may not even make it into November :haha:

On a serious note, I really hope that doesn't happen again. Placenta Abruptions are not fun!!

Anyone into star signs here? The babies born before the 21st Nov will be little baby Scorpios. :)


----------



## Dogtanian

Button-im so glad you had some positive news,i know the next couple of weeks are going to be difficult for you,ive got everything crossed for you xxx
I think i might end up being due on the 9th nov,by OV.Will find out when i have my scan on the 31st.
Ive had a lot of sickness and nausea the last couple of days,have started taking the Cyclizine tablets the doc gave me,they really help take the edge off.
Out of curiosity how old is everyone an their OH?
I am 34 OH is 40
:dust:


----------



## laurarebecca1

My nausea started properly 4 days ago and now I have it all day and it's defo worse in the evening!! 

Does anyone else have TONNES of cm?! I mean like wow, crazy amounts yeaterday!!! 

OH and I are 22 and we've been together 4 years :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

sandilion said:


> DS was 8 weeks early last time so I may not even make it into November :haha:
> 
> On a serious note, I really hope that doesn't happen again. Placenta Abruptions are not fun!!
> 
> Anyone into star signs here? The babies born before the 21st Nov will be little baby Scorpios. :)

Yes i am, im.a scorpio myself :) 
Fingers crossed that doesnt happen to you again x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Dogtanian said:


> Button-im so glad you had some positive news,i know the next couple of weeks are going to be difficult for you,ive got everything crossed for you xxx
> I think i might end up being due on the 9th nov,by OV.Will find out when i have my scan on the 31st.
> Ive had a lot of sickness and nausea the last couple of days,have started taking the Cyclizine tablets the doc gave me,they really help take the edge off.
> Out of curiosity how old is everyone an their OH?
> I am 34 OH is 40
> :dust:


im 24 & hubby is 26 we've been together 8.5yrs. 

laura yes ive had to start wearing panty liners. 

x


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> laura yes ive had to start wearing panty liners.

Me too!! Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## GeralynB

DH and I are both 34...we'll be 35 when LO arrives. We're going on 5 years of marriage but have been together for 14 years.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

GeralynB said:


> DH and I are both 34...we'll be 35 when LO arrives. We're going on 5 years of marriage but have been together for 14 years.

i cant believe your almost 8 weeks! x


----------



## MarieMo7

I'm 30 and DH will be 39 on Monday. We've been together for 6 years, married 3.5. He's excited because hell have both of his kids before he turns 40!


----------



## BabyMambo

[IMG]https://i61.tinypic.com/2ymaxzd.jpg[/IMG]

Our baby bean , all is thankfully well and we saw a heartbeat! This was a abdominal ultrasound . So happy :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

BabyMambo said:


> [IMG]https://i61.tinypic.com/2ymaxzd.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Our baby bean , all is thankfully well and we saw a heartbeat! This was a abdominal ultrasound . So happy :)

fantastic news, congrats x


----------



## Button#

Fab news babymambo!

Me and OH are both 31


----------



## laurarebecca1

Great news babymambo!!


----------



## Traveling mom

I am 25 and DH is 48.


----------



## kazine

BabyMambo said:


> https://i61.tinypic.com/2ymaxzd.jpg
> 
> Our baby bean , all is thankfully well and we saw a heartbeat! This was a abdominal ultrasound . So happy :)

Brilliant news. praying I follow in your footsteps on Wednesday x


----------



## apple_20

Great scan picture! Do we have slot of scans coming up next week? Mines Thursday c


----------



## Dogtanian

Great Scan pic babymambo,glad you could see a heartbeat at such an early gestation,you must feel so relieved.
Looking forward to all the scan pics coming up
:dust:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

apple yeh i think 5 within next 7 days..or is it more? :D 
x


----------



## laurarebecca1

Mines not until 1st April :( look forward to seeing all your scan pictures though!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> Mines not until 1st April :( look forward to seeing all your scan pictures though!

its only 2 weeks and 3 days till april (according to your ticker)

i think thats flying by x


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Mines not until 1st April :( look forward to seeing all your scan pictures though!
> 
> its only 2 weeks and 3 days till april (according to your ticker)
> 
> i think thats flying by xClick to expand...

Yeah hopefully it flies by! Can't wait to see our little bean!! 

Who's finding out the gender? And who's team yellow?


----------



## MissyLissy

Eeek! Against my better judgement can I cautiously join this group? I'm only 12dpo, but tested yesterday at 11dpo only because I had plans to go out with some old college friends and wanted to find out if it was safe to have a few cocktails or not. I'm NOT an early tester and the exact opposite of a POAS-aholic, I have BFN PTSD. Well..... BFP! I tested again this morning and the line seemed a little darker.

I just had an ectopic pregnancy in October/November and was treated with methotrexate and thankfully saved my tube. That was my first bfp after a year of trying. This was my first cycle that I was given the clear to try again. I'm soooooo nervous and learned the hard way not to get ahead of myself and anything can happen. I just pray bean is implanted properly and in the right spot this time! 

Anyway.... What the hell. I may as well enjoy the moment. I'll go for bloods on Monday at 14dpo and I'm SO nervous! Last time my very low hcg readings killed my hopes almost immediately. 

Anyway, can you put me down for November 24th? I almost had a heart attack when I saw that due date after putting in my O date in the estimator. It's also my late father's birthday and I can't help feeling that its a sign and Devine intervention. :flower:


----------



## Button#

I'm far too impatient to stay team yellow!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MissyLissy said:


> Eeek! Against my better judgement can I cautiously join this group? I'm only 12dpo, but tested yesterday at 11dpo only because I had plans to go out with some old college friends and wanted to find out if it was safe to have a few cocktails or not. I'm NOT an early tester and the exact opposite of a POAS-aholic, I have BFN PTSD. Well..... BFP! I tested again this morning and the line seemed a little darker.
> 
> I just had an ectopic pregnancy in October/November and was treated with methotrexate and thankfully saved my tube. That was my first bfp after a year of trying. This was my first cycle that I was given the clear to try again. I'm soooooo nervous and learned the hard way not to get ahead of myself and anything can happen. I just pray bean is implanted properly and in the right spot this time!
> 
> Anyway.... What the hell. I may as well enjoy the moment. I'll go for bloods on Monday at 14dpo and I'm SO nervous! Last time my very low hcg readings killed my hopes almost immediately.
> 
> Anyway, can you put me down for November 24th? I almost had a heart attack when I saw that due date after putting in my O date in the estimator. It's also my late father's birthday and I can't help feeling that its a sign and Devine intervention. :flower:

Welcome :) and big congrats.
Sounds like youve had hard time, glad to hear your tube was saved.

Im about be due around 10days before hubby grandad had a stroke, i do feel it as a positive outcome for us, like a sign too.

all the best for your blood test x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Team yellow all the way for us x


----------



## laurarebecca1

Button# said:


> I'm far too impatient to stay team yellow!

I'm the same lol OH and I are thinking of being another private scan for 16 weeks to find out lol that's how impatient I am!!! I'm very much a planner and like to be organised RE buying!!


----------



## kazine

laurarebecca1 said:


> Button# said:
> 
> 
> I'm far too impatient to stay team yellow!
> 
> I'm the same lol OH and I are thinking of being another private scan for 16 weeks to find out lol that's how impatient I am!!! I'm very much a planner and like to be organised RE buying!!Click to expand...

Yeah wanting to start buying clothes is why I want to find out ha ha ha


----------



## GeralynB

MummyToAmberx said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> DH and I are both 34...we'll be 35 when LO arrives. We're going on 5 years of marriage but have been together for 14 years.
> 
> i cant believe your almost 8 weeks! xClick to expand...

Yea time was going super slow but now it seems to be going faster



BabyMambo said:


> [IMG]https://i61.tinypic.com/2ymaxzd.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Our baby bean , all is thankfully well and we saw a heartbeat! This was a abdominal ultrasound . So happy :)

That's great news! 



apple_20 said:


> Great scan picture! Do we have slot of scans coming up next week? Mines Thursday c

I have a scan and midwife appt on tues...can't wait!



laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Mines not until 1st April :( look forward to seeing all your scan pictures though!
> 
> its only 2 weeks and 3 days till april (according to your ticker)
> 
> i think thats flying by xClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah hopefully it flies by! Can't wait to see our little bean!!
> 
> Who's finding out the gender? And who's team yellow?Click to expand...

We'll prob have my sister do a scan at 16 weeks to find out the gender



MissyLissy said:


> Eeek! Against my better judgement can I cautiously join this group? I'm only 12dpo, but tested yesterday at 11dpo only because I had plans to go out with some old college friends and wanted to find out if it was safe to have a few cocktails or not. I'm NOT an early tester and the exact opposite of a POAS-aholic, I have BFN PTSD. Well..... BFP! I tested again this morning and the line seemed a little darker.
> 
> I just had an ectopic pregnancy in October/November and was treated with methotrexate and thankfully saved my tube. That was my first bfp after a year of trying. This was my first cycle that I was given the clear to try again. I'm soooooo nervous and learned the hard way not to get ahead of myself and anything can happen. I just pray bean is implanted properly and in the right spot this time!
> 
> Anyway.... What the hell. I may as well enjoy the moment. I'll go for bloods on Monday at 14dpo and I'm SO nervous! Last time my very low hcg readings killed my hopes almost immediately.
> 
> Anyway, can you put me down for November 24th? I almost had a heart attack when I saw that due date after putting in my O date in the estimator. It's also my late father's birthday and I can't help feeling that its a sign and Devine intervention. :flower:

Congrats and I think it's def a sign it's your dads bday!


----------



## Jalanis22

Im 23 DH is 24 were almost gonna be 4 yrs married. And totally NOT team yellow. Im eager to find out haha and my scan isnt til April,8.


----------



## confuzion

It's official. My pregnancy test has gone negative this morning at 17 DPO after a faint test yesterday. My cervix has dropped. Feeling crampy. My baby dot didn't stick.

Thanks for having me all.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> Button# said:
> 
> 
> I'm far too impatient to stay team yellow!
> 
> I'm the same lol OH and I are thinking of being another private scan for 16 weeks to find out lol that's how impatient I am!!! I'm very much a planner and like to be organised RE buying!!Click to expand...

we had babybond gender scan at 16 weeks it was lovely and about £89 x


----------



## laurarebecca1

confuzion said:


> It's official. My pregnancy test has gone negative this morning at 17 DPO after a faint test yesterday. My cervix has dropped. Feeling crampy. My baby dot didn't stick.
> 
> Thanks for having me all.

So sorry to hear this!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

confuzion said:


> It's official. My pregnancy test has gone negative this morning at 17 DPO after a faint test yesterday. My cervix has dropped. Feeling crampy. My baby dot didn't stick.
> 
> Thanks for having me all.

im so sorry x x


----------



## Button#

confuzion said:


> It's official. My pregnancy test has gone negative this morning at 17 DPO after a faint test yesterday. My cervix has dropped. Feeling crampy. My baby dot didn't stick.
> 
> Thanks for having me all.

So sorry confuzion


----------



## Dogtanian

so sorry to hear that confuzion.I wish you all the best and hope to see you in first tri soon :hugs:
We have decided to stay team yellow this time as we found out last time.I am sooo impatient so this is going to be really hard for me!
:dust:


----------



## apple_20

Oh confusion so sorry to hear that I hope to see you back in first tri soon though.

I'll be finding out gender so I know things for buying and names. I have considered staying team yellow but I don't have the patience. Finding out at 20 weeks when you are half way through seems like a great time to me!


----------



## sportysgirl

I am sorry confuzion.

We are team yellow. I am 34 on Monday and my hubby is 28.


----------



## Curlymikes

I would like to join you all. I just got my bfp a week ago. I am freaking out about every twinge and still poas to make sure the line is getting darker! I need some buddies to help me along the way! I am due november 19! Seems soooo far away.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

So sorry confuzion :( 

So good to see our little group growing! 
Looking forward to a busy week of lots of scan pics! Mine is Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## Princesskell

Dh and I are both 33 and we have been together for 17 years...married for 3.5!
We will definitely be staying team yellow...the surprise is the best!
I seem to be the only one with no scan date...it will be 12 weeks ish?


MissyLissy said:


> Eeek! Against my better judgement can I cautiously join this group? I'm only 12dpo, but tested yesterday at 11dpo only because I had plans to go out with some old college friends and wanted to find out if it was safe to have a few cocktails or not. I'm NOT an early tester and the exact opposite of a POAS-aholic, I have BFN PTSD. Well..... BFP! I tested again this morning and the line seemed a little darker.
> 
> I just had an ectopic pregnancy in October/November and was treated with methotrexate and thankfully saved my tube. That was my first bfp after a year of trying. This was my first cycle that I was given the clear to try again. I'm soooooo nervous and learned the hard way not to get ahead of myself and anything can happen. I just pray bean is implanted properly and in the right spot this time!
> 
> Anyway.... What the hell. I may as well enjoy the moment. I'll go for bloods on Monday at 14dpo and I'm SO nervous! Last time my very low hcg readings killed my hopes almost immediately.
> 
> Anyway, can you put me down for November 24th? I almost had a heart attack when I saw that due date after putting in my O date in the estimator. It's also my late father's birthday and I can't help feeling that its a sign and Devine intervention. :flower:




Curlymikes said:


> I would like to join you all. I just got my bfp a week ago. I am freaking out about every twinge and still poas to make sure the line is getting darker! I need some buddies to help me along the way! I am due november 19! Seems soooo far away.

massive congratulations ladies and welcome to the group!
Happy & healthy 9 months to you both. I will go add you to the front page :happydance: xxx


----------



## Princesskell

confuzion said:


> It's official. My pregnancy test has gone negative this morning at 17 DPO after a faint test yesterday. My cervix has dropped. Feeling crampy. My baby dot didn't stick.
> 
> Thanks for having me all.

Oh Confuzion we are all so dreadfully sorry.
Thinking of you guys and sending so much love :hugs:
I hope you get that rainbow soon xxx


----------



## sandilion

Welcome to all the new comers :)

So sorry Confuzion. :hugs: I have faith we will see you straight back here very very soon.

Both DH and I are 32 - 33 this year. Been together about 9 years, married for 4. :)

I don't have many preg symptoms today. I hate it when that happens....It worries me. But i know these things happen in waves and i should enjoy it while it's settled. But ugh, come on symptoms!! Kick my bum so i know all is ok! lol


----------



## 2011SJ

May I join you ladies? I believe I am due November 1st! First ultrasound is on Monday March 17th ... This is baby #2 for hubby and I! Both hubby and I are 28! Was a long road to get pregnant with our dd so we thought we would start trying early in 2014! We decided February was a good month to try... Well much to our dismay happened 1st try! I think we are both in shock!! Wishing you all a very healthy and happy 9months! :)


----------



## sandilion

Oh and i forgot to say we wont be team yellow ... as soon as we can find out we will be. We're far too impatient!! We also want to get prepared.


----------



## sandilion

2011SJ said:


> May I join you ladies? I believe I am due November 1st! First ultrasound is on Monday March 17th ... This is baby #2 for hubby and I! Both hubby and I are 28! Was a long road to get pregnant with our dd so we thought we would start trying early in 2014! We decided February was a good month to try... Well much to our dismay happened 1st try! I think we are both in shock!! Wishing you all a very healthy and happy 9months! :)

Congrats love and welcome!

Wow there are quite a few here due on the 1st!!


----------



## trumpetbeth

I have a scan set for Friday only because my progesterone has been so low. My last bloods my hcg was 3150 but progesterone was 8.9 so the Dr. wants to just check. Not going to lie.... It's freaking my out a little.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

trumpetbeth said:


> I have a scan set for Friday only because my progesterone has been so low. My last bloods my hcg was 3150 but progesterone was 8.9 so the Dr. wants to just check. Not going to lie.... It's freaking my out a little.

Are u on supplements?


----------



## trumpetbeth

Yes. Progesterone pessaries. I was doing one a day but she bumped me up to 2 a day.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

trumpetbeth said:


> Yes. Progesterone pessaries. I was doing one a day but she bumped me up to 2 a day.

Oh well you are doing everything you can for bub then!


----------



## burnsforbaby

trumpetbeth said:


> Yes. Progesterone pessaries. I was doing one a day but she bumped me up to 2 a day.

i have to agree with hopeful, you can only do so much. but if your doing everything you should like eating right & taking your meds for it i think youll be fine girl. ill pray for you that everything goes good & is going good. :hugs:


----------



## burnsforbaby

sandilion said:


> Oh and i forgot to say we wont be team yellow ... as soon as we can find out we will be. We're far too impatient!! We also want to get prepared.

me & my hubby are doing the same thing because hes deploying when im like 22 weeks so we want to find out ASAP plus my mom wants to do a baby shower and i dont want all gender neutral color stuff. so we will be finding out as soon as we can. plus aint nobody got time for that. especially not me. ahahahha!


----------



## trumpetbeth

We are going to find out the gender... My DH keeps saying if it a girl he is going to cry. And he is telling me that now just so I will be warned. I know deep down he will be happy either way.


----------



## Jalanis22

I started light leaking from right boob! Not much just if i squeeze it but its tooooo early for something to come out at 6 weeks. Well i wont blame myself i get alot of milk supply when im preggo. With my LO i literally leaked 4 months and on and my previous pregnancy i was beginning to a little.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jalanis22 said:


> I started light leaking from right boob! Not much just if i squeeze it but its tooooo early for something to come out at 6 weeks. Well i wont blame myself i get alot of milk supply when im preggo. With my LO i literally leaked 4 months and on and my previous pregnancy i was beginning to a little.

I've always had this when I squeeze them, guess you don't realize cos I don't normally squeeze them !


----------



## Jalanis22

I dont squeeze them either but i was just curious i tried it once and it came out haha. Did you breastfeed your LO?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Yes til about 3.5 months. Always had this since I stopped when I squeeze them


----------



## Jalanis22

And why did you stop? Im jus asking, curious much. I literally stopped in 2 weeks i had so much milk supply i couldnt go out comfortably cause the pads would fill up and wet my shirt quick. I would use the pump and the bottle would get full really quick. So i just had to stop since i didnt know what to do with so much milk and i didnt want my shirts all wet


----------



## ButterflyX

Hi ladies

I just found out about this thread. I am due in November too, so thought of joining you :happydance:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jalanis22 said:


> And why did you stop? Im jus asking, curious much. I literally stopped in 2 weeks i had so much milk supply i couldnt go out comfortably cause the pads would fill up and wet my shirt quick. I would use the pump and the bottle would get full really quick. So i just had to stop since i didnt know what to do with so much milk and i didnt want my shirts all wet


I had oversupply too, so started just feeding early morning and to sleep at night at 3 weeks. You don't think how depressed you get just from being constantly dirty and sticky! So just 2 feeds a day reduced my supply to "normal" but when he was 3.5 months he ended up with a bad case of bronchiolitis and developed breast refusal, as he was so sick and would only take bottle I went with it and eventually dried up.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

ButterflyX said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I just found out about this thread. I am due in November too, so thought of joining you :happydance:

Welcome! What's your due date?


----------



## Jalanis22

I know it feels horrible going out sticky and wet of milk. Im planning to again but not sure how it will go with my milk supply


----------



## sandilion

Welcome ButterflyX :)


----------



## apple_20

I had oversupply too and a fast let down so I stopped bf after a week and pumped instead. It was easy to bring my supply down then by leaving it longer/ pumping less milk though it got annoying, I stopped when he was four months and I leak if I squeeze too!

TMI!! I have a very annoying symptom (had it with DS) diarrhoea every morning it's like my version of morning sickness! Ergh.


----------



## gflady

Hi ladies, can I join in? Just found out we're expecting no 2 due end of Nov :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

gflady said:


> Hi ladies, can I join in? Just found out we're expecting no 2 due end of Nov :)

Ohcongrats! Good to see u again


----------



## gflady

hopefulfor1st said:


> gflady said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, can I join in? Just found out we're expecting no 2 due end of Nov :)
> 
> Ohcongrats! Good to see u againClick to expand...

Thanks hopeful! You too! So glad no2 happened naturally for you x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

gflady said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gflady said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, can I join in? Just found out we're expecting no 2 due end of Nov :)
> 
> Ohcongrats! Good to see u againClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hopeful! You too! So glad no2 happened naturally for you xClick to expand...

After 2 clomid rounds- one failed, one mc. I stopped taking my metformin and it happened!


----------



## Princesskell

2011SJ said:


> May I join you ladies? I believe I am due November 1st! First ultrasound is on Monday March 17th ... This is baby #2 for hubby and I! Both hubby and I are 28! Was a long road to get pregnant with our dd so we thought we would start trying early in 2014! We decided February was a good month to try... Well much to our dismay happened 1st try! I think we are both in shock!! Wishing you all a very healthy and happy 9months! :)

:haha: I've heard that story quite a lot!! I'm sure once the shock has past you will be properly excited!!
Congratulations and welcome. I will add you to the front page...h&h 9 months xxx



trumpetbeth said:


> I have a scan set for Friday only because my progesterone has been so low. My last bloods my hcg was 3150 but progesterone was 8.9 so the Dr. wants to just check. Not going to lie.... It's freaking my out a little.

Sending positive thoughts Hun xxx



ButterflyX said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I just found out about this thread. I am due in November too, so thought of joining you :happydance:




gflady said:


> Hi ladies, can I join in? Just found out we're expecting no 2 due end of Nov :)

congratulations ladies! :happydance: welcome to the thread :hugs:
Do either of you know an edd yet and I can add you to the front page? 
I wish you both a h&h 9 months xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Jalanis22 said:


> I started light leaking from right boob! Not much just if i squeeze it but its tooooo early for something to come out at 6 weeks. Well i wont blame myself i get alot of milk supply when im preggo. With my LO i literally leaked 4 months and on and my previous pregnancy i was beginning to a little.

After having my first, first sign in tww was leaky nipple always the right aswell. I only BF for 1 week with each baby. x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Welcone to the newbies H&H 9 months x


----------



## Gray001

Hi Ladies, please can I join you?
I got my BFP on 13/03/14 and then a "2-3 weeks" on a clearblue digi on 14/03/13. I believe I am due on the 21st November :-D
Being very careful this pregnancy after a loss in December 2013 but it is so hard not to get excited!! 
I wish they did earlier scans and HCG tests in the UK just so I could check everything is ok.

H&H 9 months to everybody!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Gray001 said:


> Hi Ladies, please can I join you?
> I got my BFP on 13/03/14 and then a "2-3 weeks" on a clearblue digi on 14/03/13. I believe I am due on the 21st November :-D
> Being very careful this pregnancy after a loss in December 2013 but it is so hard not to get excited!!
> I wish they did earlier scans and HCG tests in the UK just so I could check everything is ok.
> 
> H&H 9 months to everybody!

welcome and congrats :) 
can always pay for a private scan. x


----------



## mandaa1220

Hi everyone! OH and I found out we are pregnant on March 3rd with our first. My EDD is November 16th!

We are getting married in less than a month, so I better fit in my dress!


----------



## apple_20

Gray001 said:


> Hi Ladies, please can I join you?
> I got my BFP on 13/03/14 and then a "2-3 weeks" on a clearblue digi on 14/03/13. I believe I am due on the 21st November :-D
> Being very careful this pregnancy after a loss in December 2013 but it is so hard not to get excited!!
> I wish they did earlier scans and HCG tests in the UK just so I could check everything is ok.
> 
> H&H 9 months to everybody!

Hi and welcome they are pretty useless I've paid for a private scan next week because nhs won't do one. I think it will help me a lot to see everything is okay.


----------



## littlefishygg

apple_20 said:


> Gray001 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, please can I join you?
> I got my BFP on 13/03/14 and then a "2-3 weeks" on a clearblue digi on 14/03/13. I believe I am due on the 21st November :-D
> Being very careful this pregnancy after a loss in December 2013 but it is so hard not to get excited!!
> I wish they did earlier scans and HCG tests in the UK just so I could check everything is ok.
> 
> H&H 9 months to everybody!
> 
> Hi and welcome they are pretty useless I've paid for a private scan next week because nhs won't do one. I think it will help me a lot to see everything is okay.Click to expand...


I have done the same, I have a private scan booked for 8 weeks and 2 days, the cheapest in my area was £65 but I know in some areas you can find them for £40. I decided £65 was a fine price considering I am contemplating spending well over £500 on a travel system ( if I get my own way with my over half) and I would rather have the piece of mind of a scan and then lower my budget on something else I need to buy for the baby later down the line.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

mandaa1220 said:


> Hi everyone! OH and I found out we are pregnant on March 3rd with our first. My EDD is November 16th!
> 
> We are getting married in less than a month, so I better fit in my dress!

Welcome and congrats :) 

Ooh exciting times, everything sorted? im sure you will fit in your dress be morning sickness id be worried about x


----------



## Gray001

Hi Apple and littlefishy I would love to get a private scan done but I don't think my husband will let me! I will wait until my midwife appointment and if she doesn't send me for one I may have to just persuade my husband into it  

Mandaa - congratulations how exciting! I am sure you will fit in your dress


----------



## Cangaroo

Hello all! I'm due November 14th. I only found out yesterday as I had an odd bleed last week which I assumed was AF... Turns out it was IB as I got a strong BFP yesterday! I had a lot of spotting through first tri last time around and I think that will be the case again this time. I feel pretty much normal!

It took ages to get pregnant due to breastfeeding causing irregular and then short cycles, but we got there in the end! No change in milk supply yet according to my daughter...


----------



## Selaphyna

as of right now due to my LMP I'm due Nov 4th. Will confirm once I finally get to the doctor.


----------



## LilyFlowerLuv

I just had an official positive test this morning! 2 very distinct bars. I took one a few days ago, and it still looked negative with maybe a hint of an outline, so I'm guessing I caught it pretty early. I plugged in my last menstrual period day to an online calculator and got November 17th, but I feel like after I go to the doc, it will probably be a little but later lol. We'll see :)


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats to all the new ladies!

We told all of my aunts and uncles last night at my moms house and called DHs grandma. So now all of our family knows. We haven't told friends yet but will as we see them. And we'll wait to announce on FB until after 12 weeks


----------



## Jalanis22

Congrats Lily! And everyone else i havent congratulated yet. H & H 9 months ladies. My nips are super sore now and i think i gained already 3 pounds! Doc is gnna kill me! I need to start strict dieting again.


----------



## mandaa1220

MummyToAmberx said:


> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! OH and I found out we are pregnant on March 3rd with our first. My EDD is November 16th!
> 
> We are getting married in less than a month, so I better fit in my dress!
> 
> Welcome and congrats :)
> 
> Ooh exciting times, everything sorted? im sure you will fit in your dress be morning sickness id be worried about xClick to expand...

Nothing yet with sickness, so I'm hoping it stays that way, but we'll see what happens. If worse comes to worse, I'll see what the doctor could give me to help out that day. The concern with my dress is it's a zip back and fits perfect, so I literally can't gain even a pound in the next 4 weeks or it won't fit. The big concern I'm having is over bloating and my boobs, because my boobs have been incredibly sore and itchy, so I get paranoid that they'll grow and the bust and belly are the two form fitting areas. It'll all work out regardless, because it has to! Just trying to be super strict with eating and working out.

I go to the doctor for an appointment tomorrow, so I'm looking forward to that!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

mandaa1220 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! OH and I found out we are pregnant on March 3rd with our first. My EDD is November 16th!
> 
> We are getting married in less than a month, so I better fit in my dress!
> 
> Welcome and congrats :)
> 
> Ooh exciting times, everything sorted? im sure you will fit in your dress be morning sickness id be worried about xClick to expand...
> 
> Nothing yet with sickness, so I'm hoping it stays that way, but we'll see what happens. If worse comes to worse, I'll see what the doctor could give me to help out that day. The concern with my dress is it's a zip back and fits perfect, so I literally can't gain even a pound in the next 4 weeks or it won't fit. The big concern I'm having is over bloating and my boobs, because my boobs have been incredibly sore and itchy, so I get paranoid that they'll grow and the bust and belly are the two form fitting areas. It'll all work out regardless, because it has to! Just trying to be super strict with eating and working out.
> 
> I go to the doctor for an appointment tomorrow, so I'm looking forward to that!Click to expand...

yeah it will :D i noticed few foods/drinks seem to set off my bloat over last 2 weeks. 
Is that to confirm everything? This your first baby? x


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Everyone knows now about baby number 2!
What's even better, I am gonna be an aunty for the first time! My brothers girlfriend is due a week or 2 after me :)


----------



## DanielleTTC

Hey I'm due the 20th November.... This is our 3rd and final ivf cycle. We decided to use both our remaining eggs...... Meant to test tomorrow but gave in Friday and got a very strong positive result :)


----------



## apple_20

DanielleTTC said:


> Hey I'm due the 20th November.... This is our 3rd and final ivf cycle. We decided to use both our remaining eggs...... Meant to test tomorrow but gave in Friday and got a very strong positive result :)

Congrats!! Oh wow so you've got a good chance of twins too?


----------



## DanielleTTC

apple_20 said:


> DanielleTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hey I'm due the 20th November.... This is our 3rd and final ivf cycle. We decided to use both our remaining eggs...... Meant to test tomorrow but gave in Friday and got a very strong positive result :)
> 
> Congrats!! Oh wow so you've got a good chance of twins too?Click to expand...

Yes fingers crossed would be happy with one or two ... I've been so sleepy lately and yesterday I began feeling nausea...


----------



## Curlymikes

I am 29 and so is dh. We will not be team yellow. It would be so fun to have the surprise but i really just want to have everything ready for when he/she comes. I cant wait for my first scan. I really want to know that everything is ok and hear the heartbeat! I am going to a private clinic on april 2nd. I will be 7 weeks. I will be able to see something right? Or should i push it back a week?


----------



## laurarebecca1

Curlymikes said:


> I am 29 and so is dh. We will not be team yellow. It would be so fun to have the surprise but i really just want to have everything ready for when he/she comes. I cant wait for my first scan. I really want to know that everything is ok and hear the heartbeat! I am going to a private clinic on april 2nd. I will be 7 weeks. I will be able to see something right? Or should i push it back a week?

Mine is the 1st April and I'll be 8+1; you'll be able to see a little jelly bean with a heart beat!! 2 weeks to go!!


----------



## laurarebecca1

DanielleTTC said:


> Hey I'm due the 20th November.... This is our 3rd and final ivf cycle. We decided to use both our remaining eggs...... Meant to test tomorrow but gave in Friday and got a very strong positive result :)

Ooooo maybe another set of twins!! Good luck xx


----------



## GeralynB

Curlymikes said:


> I am 29 and so is dh. We will not be team yellow. It would be so fun to have the surprise but i really just want to have everything ready for when he/she comes. I cant wait for my first scan. I really want to know that everything is ok and hear the heartbeat! I am going to a private clinic on april 2nd. I will be 7 weeks. I will be able to see something right? Or should i push it back a week?

I was able to see baby and heartbeat with an internal sono at 6w + 4 d. So you should be able to see something


----------



## Traveling mom

laurarebecca1 said:


> Curlymikes said:
> 
> 
> I am 29 and so is dh. We will not be team yellow. It would be so fun to have the surprise but i really just want to have everything ready for when he/she comes. I cant wait for my first scan. I really want to know that everything is ok and hear the heartbeat! I am going to a private clinic on april 2nd. I will be 7 weeks. I will be able to see something right? Or should i push it back a week?
> 
> Mine is the 1st April and I'll be 8+1; you'll be able to see a little jelly bean with a heart beat!! 2 weeks to go!!Click to expand...

Mine is also April 1st and I will also be 8+1! Woo hoo! Is your due date nov 10?!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Traveling mom said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curlymikes said:
> 
> 
> I am 29 and so is dh. We will not be team yellow. It would be so fun to have the surprise but i really just want to have everything ready for when he/she comes. I cant wait for my first scan. I really want to know that everything is ok and hear the heartbeat! I am going to a private clinic on april 2nd. I will be 7 weeks. I will be able to see something right? Or should i push it back a week?
> 
> Mine is the 1st April and I'll be 8+1; you'll be able to see a little jelly bean with a heart beat!! 2 weeks to go!!Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is also April 1st and I will also be 8+1! Woo hoo! Is your due date nov 10?!Click to expand...

It is!!! How's your symptons?


----------



## DocMcStuffins

Hope everyone is getting on ok!!!

I still feel so so sick all day long and could sleep for England at the moment, although my horrendously sore boobs don't make that easy (nor do 2 toddlers) but I have one thing to loo forward to - I've received the date through for my reassurance scan that my midwife booked for me - it's this Thursday (20th) at 9.10am! 

By lmp I'll be 7+3 but this could be a few days out either way as I don't have a regular 28 day cycle. But I know when I got my positive ovulation test and I know the only 3 days we dtd so it shouldn't be a million miles out.

Feel so so terrified and excited all at once. More terrified than excited though. When oh and I first got together I fell pregnant whilst on the pill and at 9 weeks found out it was a blighted ovum so I absolutely petrified it will happen again, or that baby will have stopped growing.

Im just praying so hard that everything will all look as it should do and we'll get some reassurance and see a heartbeat.

Will hopefully be able to update with some good news on Thursday! 

Xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Nervous! 
I'm 6wk4days, woken up with no nausea, my boobs are no longer sore and I didn't wake to pee last night. And my acne has cleared up a little. 
I have zero symptoms left :/


----------



## Princesskell

Gray001 said:


> Hi Ladies, please can I join you?
> I got my BFP on 13/03/14 and then a "2-3 weeks" on a clearblue digi on 14/03/13. I believe I am due on the 21st November :-D
> Being very careful this pregnancy after a loss in December 2013 but it is so hard not to get excited!!
> I wish they did earlier scans and HCG tests in the UK just so I could check everything is ok.
> 
> H&H 9 months to everybody!




mandaa1220 said:


> Hi everyone! OH and I found out we are pregnant on March 3rd with our first. My EDD is November 16th!
> 
> We are getting married in less than a month, so I better fit in my dress!




Cangaroo said:


> Hello all! I'm due November 14th. I only found out yesterday as I had an odd bleed last week which I assumed was AF... Turns out it was IB as I got a strong BFP yesterday! I had a lot of spotting through first tri last time around and I think that will be the case again this time. I feel pretty much normal!
> 
> It took ages to get pregnant due to breastfeeding causing irregular and then short cycles, but we got there in the end! No change in milk supply yet according to my daughter...




Selaphyna said:


> as of right now due to my LMP I'm due Nov 4th. Will confirm once I finally get to the doctor.




LilyFlowerLuv said:


> I just had an official positive test this morning! 2 very distinct bars. I took one a few days ago, and it still looked negative with maybe a hint of an outline, so I'm guessing I caught it pretty early. I plugged in my last menstrual period day to an online calculator and got November 17th, but I feel like after I go to the doc, it will probably be a little but later lol. We'll see :)




DanielleTTC said:


> Hey I'm due the 20th November.... This is our 3rd and final ivf cycle. We decided to use both our remaining eggs...... Meant to test tomorrow but gave in Friday and got a very strong positive result :)

Wow!! Loads of new ladies this afternoon! :happydance:Welcome and congratulations!! :yipee:
I will get on with adding you to the front page...h&h 9 months girls :hugs: xxx


hopefulfor1st said:


> Nervous!
> I'm 6wk4days, woken up with no nausea, my boobs are no longer sore and I didn't wake to pee last night. And my acne has cleared up a little.
> I have zero symptoms left :/

oh hopeful... I hope it's just a lull? How have you felt throughout the day? Ave you any tests left? Hoping for you :hugs: xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

PK I will join you! Thanks for inviting me!

A little intro, I have been TTC #1 since August 2013. DH and I have been married for 3.5 years. So far I have two angel babies, early losses. I seem to be ok at getting pregnant, keeping them is the hard part! So I just got my third BFP this weekend, and I am 4 weeks along today. EDD is Nov 23. FX this is my sticky bean take home baby!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Princesskel its 845am here so I've been up an hour and a bit, I've got a digi but heading to work soon so no time to take it. My scan is only 2 days and 6 hrs away! 
I'm sure it's normal, and I remember feeling the same with my son too, its just scary!


----------



## Princesskell

Twinklie12 said:


> PK I will join you! Thanks for inviting me!
> 
> A little intro, I have been TTC #1 since August 2013. DH and I have been married for 3.5 years. So far I have two angel babies, early losses. I seem to be ok at getting pregnant, keeping them is the hard part! So I just got my third BFP this weekend, and I am 4 weeks along today. EDD is Nov 23. FX this is my sticky bean take home baby!

Twinklie!!! :hugs:
Delighted to be your bump buddy! I'm so hopeful this is your sticky one :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Princesskell

hopefulfor1st said:


> Princesskel its 845am here so I've been up an hour and a bit, I've got a digi but heading to work soon so no time to take it. My scan is only 2 days and 6 hrs away!
> I'm sure it's normal, and I remember feeling the same with my son too, its just scary!

Of course it's still so early with you sorry. I hope your day is full of nausea and sore :holly:!!!
Not long to wait for your scan I hope everything is ok :hugs: xxx


----------



## sandilion

I hate it when that happens. I m sure all is ok Hopeful, just your body is again adapting. My symptoms are back again today. i can feel lots of stretching and i feel very faint and tired.


----------



## Cangaroo

I only found out yesterday, but I haven't really had any symptoms. I've felt a little queasy today, which surprised me as I didn't even know I was pregnant at this point last time around and certainly didn't have any symptoms. 

I think symptoms come and go, particularly this early on. Fingers crossed for lots of sticky beans!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My boobs were intensely itchy last night, growth spurt perhaps? 
My nausea has beenquite slow and mild compared to with Jace but even with him it was really erratic and worse from about 8-16 weeks ending at around 20


----------



## Twinklie12

My boobs were so sore with my last two BFPs and this time nothing! Hoping this is somehow a good sign that this BFP is here to stay?


----------



## Traveling mom

laurarebecca1 said:


> Traveling mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curlymikes said:
> 
> 
> I am 29 and so is dh. We will not be team yellow. It would be so fun to have the surprise but i really just want to have everything ready for when he/she comes. I cant wait for my first scan. I really want to know that everything is ok and hear the heartbeat! I am going to a private clinic on april 2nd. I will be 7 weeks. I will be able to see something right? Or should i push it back a week?
> 
> Mine is the 1st April and I'll be 8+1; you'll be able to see a little jelly bean with a heart beat!! 2 weeks to go!!Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is also April 1st and I will also be 8+1! Woo hoo! Is your due date nov 10?!Click to expand...
> 
> It is!!! How's your symptons?Click to expand...

Yay! Due date buddy! My symptoms have gotten worse this past week. I've had all day nausea. No vomiting thankfully, just feeling off all day. My boobs are very sore and noticeably bigger :holly:

How are your symptoms? Will this be your first?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My boobs were intensely itchy last night, growth spurt perhaps? 
My nausea has beenquite slow and mild compared to with Jace but even with him it was really erratic and worse from about 8-16 weeks ending at around 20


----------



## laurarebecca1

Traveling mom said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traveling mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curlymikes said:
> 
> 
> I am 29 and so is dh. We will not be team yellow. It would be so fun to have the surprise but i really just want to have everything ready for when he/she comes. I cant wait for my first scan. I really want to know that everything is ok and hear the heartbeat! I am going to a private clinic on april 2nd. I will be 7 weeks. I will be able to see something right? Or should i push it back a week?
> 
> Mine is the 1st April and I'll be 8+1; you'll be able to see a little jelly bean with a heart beat!! 2 weeks to go!!Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is also April 1st and I will also be 8+1! Woo hoo! Is your due date nov 10?!Click to expand...
> 
> It is!!! How's your symptons?Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! Due date buddy! My symptoms have gotten worse this past week. I've had all day nausea. No vomiting thankfully, just feeling off all day. My boobs are very sore and noticeably bigger :holly:
> 
> How are your symptoms? Will this be your first?Click to expand...

I also have all day nausea but worse in mornings and evenings! And my boobs omg they are huge!!! 


Yup first timer...very nervous! Hence the private early scan!!


----------



## Traveling mom

laurarebecca1 said:


> Traveling mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traveling mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curlymikes said:
> 
> 
> I am 29 and so is dh. We will not be team yellow. It would be so fun to have the surprise but i really just want to have everything ready for when he/she comes. I cant wait for my first scan. I really want to know that everything is ok and hear the heartbeat! I am going to a private clinic on april 2nd. I will be 7 weeks. I will be able to see something right? Or should i push it back a week?
> 
> Mine is the 1st April and I'll be 8+1; you'll be able to see a little jelly bean with a heart beat!! 2 weeks to go!!Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is also April 1st and I will also be 8+1! Woo hoo! Is your due date nov 10?!Click to expand...
> 
> It is!!! How's your symptons?Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! Due date buddy! My symptoms have gotten worse this past week. I've had all day nausea. No vomiting thankfully, just feeling off all day. My boobs are very sore and noticeably bigger :holly:
> 
> How are your symptoms? Will this be your first?Click to expand...
> 
> I also have all day nausea but worse in mornings and evenings! And my boobs omg they are huge!!!
> 
> 
> Yup first timer...very nervous! Hence the private early scan!!Click to expand...

That's exciting, my first time too! I had a mc in August of last year very early on. I'm feeling positive about this one though. I have way more symptoms than I did the last time. I hope these next 2 weeks fly by for the both of us!


----------



## sandilion

I had a horrible hallucination in the middle of the night last night. I had a dream a man was standing at our bedroom door holding an ax, and I opened my eyes and saw the silhouette of a man with a pot belly, holding an ax, and he stepped backwards. Was horrendous, I started freaking out and had to fight off a panic attack, i frantically woke up DH... to only find it was all in my head, no one was there....

I am a sleep walker anyways, and it seems the hormones are triggering it. Ugh I hate it. It's exhausting. It set off MS in the night too. Horrible night.


----------



## Twinklie12

In case anyone enjoys progression pics as much as I do, here are my two FRERs so far. I have like 5 left still, and some CB weeks digis so I will keep testing! I also have my annual physical tomorrow and plan to ask for a blood test to confirm. FX!


----------



## mandaa1220

hopefulfor1st said:


> My boobs were intensely itchy last night, growth spurt perhaps?
> My nausea has beenquite slow and mild compared to with Jace but even with him it was really erratic and worse from about 8-16 weeks ending at around 20

My boobs have also been SO ITCHY! I hope they're not getting bigger!!


----------



## MissyLissy

I'll be 14dpo tomorrow and will go in for bloods. Pretty nervous!!! My lines have been getting progressively darker, and today's line at 13dpo was blaring possitive, so I know those are good signs, but still scared after my ectopic in October! That first hcg reading really dashed my hopes last time. But my lines certainly weren't this strong at this stage then.

I have been feeling tons of cramping and twinging from about 8dpo on, but not much of that today. Also, my boobs don't really hurt today like they were starting to yesterday. Plus, TMI, when I was putting in my prometrium (history of short leutal phase making it necessary) it kind of felt like my cervix was slightly open, but I've never been good at understanding that so maybe I should just ignore it.


GAH! I'm making myself mad!! Haha... Tell me I'm not the only crazy analyzing every little thing! Just need to get to bloods tomorrow! One step at a time!


----------



## mandaa1220

Twinklie12 said:


> In case anyone enjoys progression pics as much as I do, here are my two FRERs so far. I have like 5 left still, and some CB weeks digis so I will keep testing! I also have my annual physical tomorrow and plan to ask for a blood test to confirm. FX!
> 
> View attachment 744583

I took a pregnancy test at least twice a day, for a week after my first positive. I am still taking one every few days, just to be sure. I'm insane. I go to the doctor tomorrow, so hopefully I think it's real then. My lines are SO dark now.


----------



## sandilion

Haha I have been wanting to test but my DH wont let me as he thinks it's pure madness and a waste of money! I think he is mean, depriving me!

Im gonna jump online and buy some internet tests. I really wanna see those nice dark lines!! All i got was a faint BFP with a crystal clear blue die, then 2 "pregnant 1+2" with digitals. I wanna see some nice dark pink lines dammit!!


----------



## Princesskell

sandilion said:


> I had a horrible hallucination in the middle of the night last night. I had a dream a man was standing at our bedroom door holding an ax, and I opened my eyes and saw the silhouette of a man with a pot belly, holding an ax, and he stepped backwards. Was horrendous, I started freaking out and had to fight off a panic attack, i frantically woke up DH... to only find it was all in my head, no one was there....
> 
> I am a sleep walker anyways, and it seems the hormones are triggering it. Ugh I hate it. It's exhausting. It set off MS in the night too. Horrible night.

 what a horrible nightmare. It is definitely a pg symptom I'm afraid. I had very vivid dreams last time...some good but lots of horrid ones :nope:



Twinklie12 said:


> In case anyone enjoys progression pics as much as I do, here are my two FRERs so far. I have like 5 left still, and some CB weeks digis so I will keep testing! I also have my annual physical tomorrow and plan to ask for a blood test to confirm. FX!
> 
> View attachment 744583

Lovely lovely lines Twinklie...good luck tomorrow :hugs:


MissyLissy said:


> I'll be 14dpo tomorrow and will go in for bloods. Pretty nervous!!! My lines have been getting progressively darker, and today's line at 13dpo was blaring possitive, so I know those are good signs, but still scared after my ectopic in October! That first hcg reading really dashed my hopes last time. But my lines certainly weren't this strong at this stage then.
> 
> I have been feeling tons of cramping and twinging from about 8dpo on, but not much of that today. Also, my boobs don't really hurt today like they were starting to yesterday. Plus, TMI, when I was putting in my prometrium (history of short leutal phase making it necessary) it kind of felt like my cervix was slightly open, but I've never been good at understanding that so maybe I should just ignore it.
> 
> 
> GAH! I'm making myself mad!! Haha... Tell me I'm not the only crazy analyzing every little thing! Just need to get to bloods tomorrow! One step at a time!

Good luck tomorrow missylissy. :hugs: xxx


----------



## MissyLissy

sandilion said:


> Haha I have been wanting to test but my DH wont let me as he thinks it's pure madness and a waste of money! I think he is mean, depriving me!
> 
> Im gonna jump online and buy some internet tests. I really wanna see those nice dark lines!! All i got was a faint BFP with a crystal clear blue die, then 2 "pregnant 1+2" with digitals. I wanna see some nice dark pink lines dammit!!

Haha! Your DH sounds like mine. After my first positive I ran out and bought $35 worth of more frer's and Clearblue digis. DH thought it was insane and thought it was such a waste of money- especially since I'll be getting bloods. But I don't care... Plan on testing as much as a damn well please! Haha. Maybe the novelty will wear off and I'll be confident enough to stop in a week or two.


----------



## Twinklie12

Those dark lines never get old, do they?! Haha


----------



## burnsforbaby

trumpetbeth said:


> We are going to find out the gender... My DH keeps saying if it a girl he is going to cry. And he is telling me that now just so I will be warned. I know deep down he will be happy either way.

my hubby said the same thing. he was like if it a girl im going into the waiting room laying down & having myself a good deep cry til i fall asleep. lol! poor hubbies.


----------



## gflady

Morning! I think my due date is Nov 21st but haven't had a period since coming off the pill so the date will probs change. Only symptoms I've had so far are rhinitis and cramping. When I found out with theo i had tons of symptoms. Oh well.

So excited about getting a bump! Don't know how i'm going to keep it a secret til 12 weeks as I've heard you show sooner with second etc babies

Congrats to all the new bfps!

Xxx


----------



## Gray001

Gflady, congratulations, we have the same due date! I also don't have many symptoms only some mild cramping and I am so gassy! My husband hates sleeping next to me right now haha.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Morning

wow even more bfp congrats ladies!

my boobs never bothered me in any pregnancy. Never even grew boo! 

My ms seems be bit stronger today i was okay yesterday. I am getting more tired though. x


----------



## sandilion

Twinklie12 said:


> Those dark lines never get old, do they?! Haha

haha absolutely not. I even remember last pregnancy when i was well in my second tri, I went and bought a test on the sly and did it and I was all proud of how fast the deep pink line came up hahaha. And i haven't admitted that to anyone until now!


----------



## Button#

Congratulations to all the new ladies. 

Anyone got any names ideas yet?

We've already picked Cordelia for a girl, same name we picked with Ashley. I really like Eric for a boy.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jace was gonna be Zoe Mackenzie if a girl! 
I also love Avary and Amity.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Are any of you guys getting a Doppler? Or have one?

Any recommendations so I listen to baby from 8 weeks!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> Are any of you guys getting a Doppler? Or have one?
> 
> Any recommendations so I listen to baby from 8 weeks!

can hire them off ebay. ones like midwifes use. 

i know its not uncommon but usually bit later with the first :) i was 10-11wks with the second. x


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Are any of you guys getting a Doppler? Or have one?
> 
> Any recommendations so I listen to baby from 8 weeks!
> 
> can hire them off ebay. ones like midwifes use.
> 
> i know its not uncommon but usually bit later with the first :) i was 10-11wks with the second. xClick to expand...

I've seen the sonaline b ones for £50-60 on amazon, id rather just buy I think! But how much are they off eBay?

I've read the lower the MHz number the earlier you can hear the heartbeat, so I'm looking for one that 1 or 2 MHz :) 

Not buying until after 8 week scan though!!


----------



## kazine

2 days until my scan. Eeeee :|


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Are any of you guys getting a Doppler? Or have one?
> 
> Any recommendations so I listen to baby from 8 weeks!
> 
> can hire them off ebay. ones like midwifes use.
> 
> i know its not uncommon but usually bit later with the first :) i was 10-11wks with the second. xClick to expand...
> 
> I've seen the sonaline b ones for £50-60 on amazon, id rather just buy I think! But how much are they off eBay?
> 
> I've read the lower the MHz number the earlier you can hear the heartbeat, so I'm looking for one that 1 or 2 MHz :)
> 
> Not buying until after 8 week scan though!!Click to expand...

im not sure if its 10-15 per month. think i just had angel sound one. x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

kazine said:


> 2 days until my scan. Eeeee :|

ooh exciting :D x


----------



## gflady

I'm too nervous to think of names yet. Still can't believe i'm pregnant, want some proper symptoms now! &#9786;


----------



## kazine

MummyToAmberx said:


> kazine said:
> 
> 
> 2 days until my scan. Eeeee :|
> 
> ooh exciting :D xClick to expand...

I'm too nervous to be excited right about now. After 2 miscarriages and 0 healthy pregnancies, I find it hard to be optimistic.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

kazine said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazine said:
> 
> 
> 2 days until my scan. Eeeee :|
> 
> ooh exciting :D xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm too nervous to be excited right about now. After 2 miscarriages and 0 healthy pregnancies, I find it hard to be optimistic.Click to expand...

Thats understandable, my 3rd pregnancy didnt work out. 
Positive vibes :)


----------



## BabyMambo

We like Raymond for a boy after my grandfather. For a girl Perhaps Sophia :) 

Just booked my NT Scan for April 20th 9am . We found out the sex at our NT scan with our daughter so perhaps we may get another accurate guess .

The hospital is also advertising the Harmony test but it is the equivalent to 700 British pounds !


----------



## GeralynB

I have my scan and appointment with the midwife tomorrow...it'll be our 2nd scan...so excited to see the growth


----------



## Button#

laurarebecca1 said:


> Are any of you guys getting a Doppler? Or have one?
> 
> Any recommendations so I listen to baby from 8 weeks!

I got the angelsounds one last time and I could hear a heartbeat from 10 weeks.


----------



## kazine

I hate the NHS!! How great is it that you get a letter through the post telling you you have an appointment that day. 

*grumbles*


----------



## laurarebecca1

kazine said:


> I hate the NHS!! How great is it that you get a letter through the post telling you you have an appointment that day.
> 
> *grumbles*

That is totally rubbish!!! Can you go?


----------



## kazine

laurarebecca1 said:


> kazine said:
> 
> 
> I hate the NHS!! How great is it that you get a letter through the post telling you you have an appointment that day.
> 
> *grumbles*
> 
> That is totally rubbish!!! Can you go?Click to expand...

Yea, gonna have to I already cancelled it once due to sickness/fatigue ha ha.


----------



## DocMcStuffins

We have names picked. Have done since way before we fell pregnant!


----------



## apple_20

This thread goes too fast for me too keep up! Congrats new ladies!

I have an angel sounds one and it was awesome found my DS hb at 14 weeks but I didn't try earlier. My friend used it and found her babies even earlier around 11 weeks. Loved it made me feel much better to find it but do t panic if it takes you aaaages esp early on.


----------



## MarieMo7

laurarebecca1 said:


> Are any of you guys getting a Doppler? Or have one?
> 
> Any recommendations so I listen to baby from 8 weeks!

I rented mine from Dynamic Doppler. Loved it. But from what I see in the other responses, looks like it may be slightly pricier.


----------



## Twinklie12

GeralynB said:


> I have my scan and appointment with the midwife tomorrow...it'll be our 2nd scan...so excited to see the growth

Oooh, hoep we get to see a scan pic of a cute little bean!


----------



## Twinklie12

Kazine, I'm with you, I've had two losses so I am having a very hard time getting too excited yet. I am too nervous.


----------



## Twinklie12

So I happen to have my annual physical this morning, so I was having them get me an order for blood work to check on my thyroid as I've been having some symptoms of hypothyroidism (fatigue, weight gain, miscarriages, cold extremities, dry hair), so I had them add on hcg and progesterone to the order. I'll get retested Wednesday... hoping for doubling! 

Here's my FRER progression so far...taking one every day! haha. Not sure when to take my first CB digi...don't want it to be so early I get the dreaded "not pregnant"!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Twinklie12 said:


> So I happen to have my annual physical this morning, so I was having them get me an order for blood work to check on my thyroid as I've been having some symptoms of hypothyroidism (fatigue, weight gain, miscarriages, cold extremities, dry hair), so I had them add on hcg and progesterone to the order. I'll get retested Wednesday... hoping for doubling!
> 
> Here's my FRER progression so far...taking one every day! haha. Not sure when to take my first CB digi...don't want it to be so early I get the dreaded "not pregnant"!
> 
> View attachment 744779

Nice lines :) think i took first digi at 4+4. 
I did ovulation test it was darkest pinky/red id seen was interesting lol x


----------



## kazine

Busy week for me.
I turn 7 weeks tomorrow,
Scan the next day,
Booking in appointment the next day!!


----------



## Leinzlove

I'd like to join you all as well. I'm due November 22. 

Twinklee: Nice lines! <3 Congrats!


----------



## Twinklie12

Thanks ladies... the lines are never dark enough for me, but I am just nervous.

Kazine - can't wait to hear about the scan!


----------



## Leinzlove

Don't be worried about dark, hun! They are obviously progressing.


----------



## Button#

kazine said:


> Busy week for me.
> I turn 7 weeks tomorrow,
> Scan the next day,
> Booking in appointment the next day!!

Good luck for the scan!


----------



## Twinklie12

MummyToAmberx said:


> Twinklie12 said:
> 
> 
> So I happen to have my annual physical this morning, so I was having them get me an order for blood work to check on my thyroid as I've been having some symptoms of hypothyroidism (fatigue, weight gain, miscarriages, cold extremities, dry hair), so I had them add on hcg and progesterone to the order. I'll get retested Wednesday... hoping for doubling!
> 
> Here's my FRER progression so far...taking one every day! haha. Not sure when to take my first CB digi...don't want it to be so early I get the dreaded "not pregnant"!
> 
> View attachment 744779
> 
> 
> Nice lines :) think i took first digi at 4+4.
> I did ovulation test it was darkest pinky/red id seen was interesting lol xClick to expand...

I have heard that the hormon ovulation tests look for (LH) is very similar to the pregnancy hormon (HCG), so O tests can pick up pregnancy. Doesn't work the other way around though!


----------



## Princesskell

Gflady I've added you to the front page! Just update me when you have and change to the edd :hugs:


Button# said:


> Congratulations to all the new ladies.
> 
> Anyone got any names ideas yet?
> 
> We've already picked Cordelia for a girl, same name we picked with Ashley. I really like Eric for a boy.




hopefulfor1st said:


> Jace was gonna be Zoe Mackenzie if a girl!
> I also love Avary and Amity.




BabyMambo said:


> We like Raymond for a boy after my grandfather. For a girl Perhaps Sophia :)
> 
> Just booked my NT Scan for April 20th 9am . We found out the sex at our NT scan with our daughter so perhaps we may get another accurate guess .
> 
> The hospital is also advertising the Harmony test but it is the equivalent to 700 British pounds !

Loving the name chat. My dh banned it until 20 weeks last time so I will just do some quiet thinking until them!

My neighbour has a Doppler she might lend me...she's a nurse so she could even help me find the hb?! I don't know what type it is though :shrug:



Twinklie12 said:


> So I happen to have my annual physical this morning, so I was having them get me an order for blood work to check on my thyroid as I've been having some symptoms of hypothyroidism (fatigue, weight gain, miscarriages, cold extremities, dry hair), so I had them add on hcg and progesterone to the order. I'll get retested Wednesday... hoping for doubling!
> 
> Here's my FRER progression so far...taking one every day! haha. Not sure when to take my first CB digi...don't want it to be so early I get the dreaded "not pregnant"!
> 
> View attachment 744779

Fxd everything doubles as hoped Twinklie. Your lines look great...I'd do the digi tomorrow? Xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Leinzlove said:


> I'd like to join you all as well. I'm due November 22.
> 
> Twinklee: Nice lines! <3 Congrats!

:wave: welcome! Congratulations you are our 50th sparkler!! :happydance:
I will add your edd...havea h&h 9 months xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Thank you! 50th sparkler, that has to be good. <3


----------



## MissyLissy

My HCG reading was 275 today at 14dpo!! :happydance: Obviously I'm looking for doubling on Wednesday, but that strong first number made me happy! :cloud9:

Can I be added to November 24th for due date on the first page, pretty please? :flower: I think I might have accidentally got missed when I joined a couple days ago.


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Missy! :) 275, that's EXCELLENT!


----------



## Twinklie12

Wow Missy that is fantastic!!!! Now I bet I will be comparing my HCG at 15 DPO (hope to hear tomorrow morning...) to yours and probably be all disappointed haha. I hope you get great doubling! Or geez... such a high number... twins!? Are you sure of O date?


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm envious. I don't get beta's.


----------



## Princesskell

MissyLissy said:


> My HCG reading was 275 today at 14dpo!! :happydance: Obviously I'm looking for doubling on Wednesday, but that strong first number made me happy! :cloud9:
> 
> Can I be added to November 24th for due date on the first page, pretty please? :flower: I think I might have accidentally got missed when I joined a couple days ago.

I'm so sorry MissyLissy :blush: added you :hugs:

Great numbers :happydance: xxx


----------



## MissyLissy

Twinklie12 said:


> Wow Missy that is fantastic!!!! Now I bet I will be comparing my HCG at 15 DPO (hope to hear tomorrow morning...) to yours and probably be all disappointed haha. I hope you get great doubling! Or geez... such a high number... twins!? Are you sure of O date?

I might actually be 15dpo, but I really think 14dpo based on my temp spike and ovulation pains. I got pregnant off a medicated IUI, so I'm fairly confident on O date. There were two follicles, so I guess twins are possible, but I'm thinking not likely. One of the follicles was on my "bad" side that I had an ectopic in last fall. 

I'm still being really cautious! It's so hard after a loss and after trying for so long just to get to this place. Any experienced ladies have any in site when you can relax a little? I find these first few weeks terrifying! Haha


----------



## MissyLissy

Princesskell said:


> MissyLissy said:
> 
> 
> My HCG reading was 275 today at 14dpo!! :happydance: Obviously I'm looking for doubling on Wednesday, but that strong first number made me happy! :cloud9:
> 
> Can I be added to November 24th for due date on the first page, pretty please? :flower: I think I might have accidentally got missed when I joined a couple days ago.
> 
> I'm so sorry MissyLissy :blush: added you :hugs:
> 
> Great numbers :happydance: xxxClick to expand...

Thanks so much! No worries. :) You have a challenging job keeping up with this thread!


----------



## MissyLissy

Leinzlove said:


> I'm envious. I don't get beta's.

Eh. Don't be. I kind of hate betas after going through low, slow rising Beta hell when I had my ectopic. The Beta game made my stress even worse. I wouldn't get them at all if it weren't for the fact I'm under the care of an RE who insists.


----------



## Twinklie12

Missy, I also have had two losses, early though, but I can relate to just feeling nervous. I sooo want these to be our sticky beans so we can stick around this thread for 9 whole months! I will say... many women say you worry from the day you find out you are pregnant until they are 18 years old (and beyond)! haha. Sorry that doesnt help! :blush: :dohh:


----------



## MissyLissy

Twinklie12 said:


> Missy, I also have had two losses, early though, but I can relate to just feeling nervous. I sooo want these to be our sticky beans so we can stick around this thread for 9 whole months! I will say... many women say you worry from the day you find out you are pregnant until they are 18 years old (and beyond)! haha. Sorry that doesnt help! :blush: :dohh:

Lol... You are probably right. It doesn't help that I'm a worrier by nature too! :blush:


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm nervous too. I've had a MMC in 2012 and 4 early losses in the last 5 months! BUT THIS IS IT!!!! <3

You both will have your rainbows too! WE'RE PREGNANT!!! I'm sorry for your losses. Don't let the past take your joy.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Twinklie12 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinklie12 said:
> 
> 
> So I happen to have my annual physical this morning, so I was having them get me an order for blood work to check on my thyroid as I've been having some symptoms of hypothyroidism (fatigue, weight gain, miscarriages, cold extremities, dry hair), so I had them add on hcg and progesterone to the order. I'll get retested Wednesday... hoping for doubling!
> 
> Here's my FRER progression so far...taking one every day! haha. Not sure when to take my first CB digi...don't want it to be so early I get the dreaded "not pregnant"!
> 
> View attachment 744779
> 
> 
> Nice lines :) think i took first digi at 4+4.
> I did ovulation test it was darkest pinky/red id seen was interesting lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I have heard that the hormon ovulation tests look for (LH) is very similar to the pregnancy hormon (HCG), so O tests can pick up pregnancy. Doesn't work the other way around though!Click to expand...

Yes correct :) lines on ovulation sticks got darker much quicker than ic and still are much ahead of ic but only seem to get so dark though. x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Had lovely time this afternoon, asthma flared up which meant me having a coughing fit basically throwing up most of todays food (didnt help i was feeling sickly though ) guess only positive side is i didnt get chance to get fat from the fruit and nut bar haha x


----------



## Twinklie12

MummyToAmberx said:


> Had lovely time this afternoon, asthma flared up which meant me having a coughing fit basically throwing up most of todays food (didnt help i was feeling sickly though ) guess only positive side is i didnt get chance to get fat from the fruit and nut bar haha x

Oh Amber, i also have asthma, and normally I am totally in control, but I am just getting over a cold which has turned into a horrid cough. I'm afraid I'm going to cough this bean loose! :haha:


----------



## Twinklie12

Leinzlove said:


> I'm nervous too. I've had a MMC in 2012 and 4 early losses in the last 5 months! BUT THIS IS IT!!!! <3
> 
> You both will have your rainbows too! WE'RE PREGNANT!!! I'm sorry for your losses. Don't let the past take your joy.

What a great example at being posititve. Let's celebrate... we're pregnant!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Here are my tests from today... LOOK AT THE OPK!!!
 



Attached Files:







Pictures64_zps84503b1c.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## GeralynB

The last 2 days I haven't really been feeling sick and can actually eat something other than cereal!


----------



## MissyLissy

Leinzlove said:


> I'm nervous too. I've had a MMC in 2012 and 4 early losses in the last 5 months! BUT THIS IS IT!!!! <3
> 
> You both will have your rainbows too! WE'RE PREGNANT!!! I'm sorry for your losses. Don't let the past take your joy.

I'm loving your positive thoughts! This has to be it for you too! Sounds like you've been on quite the road. I think I remember you from the June Sunflowers group i was briefly a part of. Oh well.... Onwards and upwards! November Sparklers are where it's at! I'm looking forward to all our beautiful Fall/Thanksgiving (for the American ladies) babies!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

GeralynB said:


> The last 2 days I haven't really been feeling sick and can actually eat something other than cereal!

I had that yesterday and worse than ever today :/


----------



## Princesskell

Leinzlove said:


> Here are my tests from today... LOOK AT THE OPK!!!

Gorgeous tests! Xxx


----------



## GeralynB

hopefulfor1st said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> The last 2 days I haven't really been feeling sick and can actually eat something other than cereal!
> 
> I had that yesterday and worse than ever today :/Click to expand...

That's what I'm afraid of! I guess I'll just enjoy it while I can


----------



## ElOrance

Hi all,

Can I join this list as well? I've seen a couple floating around on this site, but this seems by far the most active :)

First, baby and due date is Nov. 5th... according at least to this super early scan (so who knows, really). Excited to meet you all :)


----------



## meg79

Evening ladies :flower:

Can I come and join you? Due aprox 17th November although yet to have my booking in appt with midwife. I took an early HPT so it seems like I've been pregnant for aaaaages but I'm still not quite 6 weeks lol. 

I'm also on the minimal symptoms thread as part from sensitive nips and a bit of evening bloat, I sometimes forget I'm pregnant lol. But I know symptoms may kick in soon so I'm enjoying the lull :haha:

Have a happy and healthy 9m folks and I'm going to enjoy being on this eventful journey with you all :thumbup:

Xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hi newbies! 
And meg I agree finding out early makes it so much longer! Argh


----------



## MissyLissy

Well... I caved and made a ticker. Hope I didn't jinx anything, ladies!!


----------



## trumpetbeth

MissyLissy said:


> Well... I caved and made a ticker. Hope I didn't jinx anything, ladies!!

Missy that is what I thought yesterday!!


----------



## sandilion

Still no MS for me yet ... but the breasts are hurting a lot, and I am absolutely exhausted. Can barely function to look after DS! And im back to work tomorrow... my goodness i hope im not this tired tomorrow. DS did come in to wake me up and he asked me to put him back to his bed in the night... Then i got up again after that to check on him again for some reason.

What i would give for a cappuccino about now. A real one, not this decaf rubbish!! :sleep:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

sandilion said:


> Still no MS for me yet ... but the breasts are hurting a lot, and I am absolutely exhausted. Can barely function to look after DS! And im back to work tomorrow... my goodness i hope im not this tired tomorrow. DS did come in to wake me up and he asked me to put him back to his bed in the night... Then i got up again after that to check on him again for some reason.
> 
> What i would give for a cappuccino about now. A real one, not this decaf rubbish!! :sleep:



I know the feeling, jace is 14 months and newly walking. Still fights every diaper change etc. 
and he was up crying til midnight last night, plus I'm full up with flu!


----------



## tracilacy

Hey ladies had my appt today heard my lil pumpkins heartbeat oh that little whoosh whoosh sound made this feel real so I feel like I can be excited now the said I'm about 6and a half weeks along I'll post the ultrasound pic later :)


----------



## sandilion

hopefulfor1st said:


> sandilion said:
> 
> 
> Still no MS for me yet ... but the breasts are hurting a lot, and I am absolutely exhausted. Can barely function to look after DS! And im back to work tomorrow... my goodness i hope im not this tired tomorrow. DS did come in to wake me up and he asked me to put him back to his bed in the night... Then i got up again after that to check on him again for some reason.
> 
> What i would give for a cappuccino about now. A real one, not this decaf rubbish!! :sleep:
> 
> 
> 
> I know the feeling, jace is 14 months and newly walking. Still fights every diaper change etc.
> and he was up crying til midnight last night, plus I'm full up with flu!Click to expand...

Oh ya poor bugger! Being sick while pregnant is horrible, let alone having a toddler to run after as well. Poor thing, hope you get better asap!


----------



## sandilion

tracilacy said:


> Hey ladies had my appt today heard my lil pumpkins heartbeat oh that little whoosh whoosh sound made this feel real so I feel like I can be excited now the said I'm about 6and a half weeks along I'll post the ultrasound pic later :)

Good to hear hun! Looking forward to seeing it :)


----------



## Twinklie12

Yay traci that is so awesome! Can't wait to see the pic. :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Excited for Friday- have an appointment with head of gyno/ obs at hospital. 
Will determine if I'm high risk or not and work out my pregnancy plan etc. 
I have pcos and have had recurrent miscarriages, and with jace I had high blood pressure / calcified placenta which led to a class 1 emergency cesarean for placental abruption. I'm thinking ill have extra scans and monitoring towards the end to check the blood flow through placenta and possibly need blood pressure medication, either way I'm glad they're being proactive!


----------



## burnsforbaby

ugh, 7 weeks today & i have this horrible taste in my mouth, it taste like i drank nail polish remover.:wacko::cry::shrug:


----------



## Twinklie12

Hopeful - good luck with the appt! I hope you got lots of extra scans to visit your bean but none of the complications!


----------



## Button#

Tracilacy - yay that's great news!

Hopeful -good luck with your appointment.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Twinklie12 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Had lovely time this afternoon, asthma flared up which meant me having a coughing fit basically throwing up most of todays food (didnt help i was feeling sickly though ) guess only positive side is i didnt get chance to get fat from the fruit and nut bar haha x
> 
> Oh Amber, i also have asthma, and normally I am totally in control, but I am just getting over a cold which has turned into a horrid cough. I'm afraid I'm going to cough this bean loose! :haha:Click to expand...

same here i had viral infection other week. Coughing normally isnt a problem but when youve got that sickly feeling for me anyways just seems to catch it and bam :| 

Woke up this morning feeling awfully sickly as soon as i stood up i knew what was coming, yuk. 
Mind saying that once it happens in morning i do feel ok for a few hours.

woow loads new ladies, congratulations :D 
x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I'm the same- if I'm feeling really poorly I just stand over the loo and have a cough!


----------



## Leinzlove

MissyLissy said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> I'm nervous too. I've had a MMC in 2012 and 4 early losses in the last 5 months! BUT THIS IS IT!!!! <3
> 
> You both will have your rainbows too! WE'RE PREGNANT!!! I'm sorry for your losses. Don't let the past take your joy.
> 
> I'm loving your positive thoughts! This has to be it for you too! Sounds like you've been on quite the road. I think I remember you from the June Sunflowers group i was briefly a part of. Oh well.... Onwards and upwards! November Sparklers are where it's at! I'm looking forward to all our beautiful Fall/Thanksgiving (for the American ladies) babies!!Click to expand...

Yes, I was also briefly in June Sunflowers. I'm sorry we couldn't stay! That was my birthday EDD baby. I then didn't join a group because I was afraid of leaving those groups too. And now I'm here because we are having our sticky.

I'm also paranoid about getting a ticker. But things have to be different this time. I tried B6 and Progesterone. AF would arrive even with me having a BFP! :(

Hopefulfor1st: Didn't you have a January 2013 baby? :) So good to see you here! Everything will be fine. Happy for extra scans! :)


----------



## Dogtanian

Wow,so much to catch up on.
Good luck for everyone having their scans this week.
My sickness is very bad,even the medication isnt getting rid of it completely.I have to stop myself throwing up in the street.Is it weird that im kind of happy that i have symptoms though?
My poor OH,i cant have him anywhere near me,we havnt DTD in about 2 weeks,im lucky he is being understanding .....for now
:dust:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Aww dogtanian sorry to hear you've got it so rough :(

I have bad nausea but at the moment it's only every other day, yesterday hardly had any just if I didn't eat, on these days I eat everything in sight where as on the days I do have nausea I can barely tough anything without heaving... I guess it's balancing out though!

Good luck to everyone having scans!! Make sure you post the pictures!!

Does anyone know how long it takes to get the information through the post for your booking in appiontment? Are they usually quite slow?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Leinzlove said:


> MissyLissy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> I'm nervous too. I've had a MMC in 2012 and 4 early losses in the last 5 months! BUT THIS IS IT!!!! <3
> 
> You both will have your rainbows too! WE'RE PREGNANT!!! I'm sorry for your losses. Don't let the past take your joy.
> 
> I'm loving your positive thoughts! This has to be it for you too! Sounds like you've been on quite the road. I think I remember you from the June Sunflowers group i was briefly a part of. Oh well.... Onwards and upwards! November Sparklers are where it's at! I'm looking forward to all our beautiful Fall/Thanksgiving (for the American ladies) babies!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I was also briefly in June Sunflowers. I'm sorry we couldn't stay! That was my birthday EDD baby. I then didn't join a group because I was afraid of leaving those groups too. And now I'm here because we are having our sticky.
> 
> I'm also paranoid about getting a ticker. But things have to be different this time. I tried B6 and Progesterone. AF would arrive even with me having a BFP! :(
> 
> Hopefulfor1st: Didn't you have a January 2013 baby? :) So good to see you here! Everything will be fine. Happy for extra scans! :)Click to expand...


Yes! My LB is 14 months now x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Dogtanian said:


> Wow,so much to catch up on.
> Good luck for everyone having their scans this week.
> My sickness is very bad,even the medication isnt getting rid of it completely.I have to stop myself throwing up in the street.Is it weird that im kind of happy that i have symptoms though?
> My poor OH,i cant have him anywhere near me,we havnt DTD in about 2 weeks,im lucky he is being understanding .....for now
> :dust:

i was like that taking kids to school, kept coughing and thinking my god im going throw up in a moment, kept it in till i got home. x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> Aww dogtanian sorry to hear you've got it so rough :(
> 
> I have bad nausea but at the moment it's only every other day, yesterday hardly had any just if I didn't eat, on these days I eat everything in sight where as on the days I do have nausea I can barely tough anything without heaving... I guess it's balancing out though!
> 
> Good luck to everyone having scans!! Make sure you post the pictures!!
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes to get the information through the post for your booking in appiontment? Are they usually quite slow?

booking in appt as your first midwife appt?


----------



## kazine

Scan tomorrow! Eeeek.

I also just had THE most painful sneeze of my life! My whole uterus is just in agony when I sneeze. Is this happening to anyone else? :|


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Aww dogtanian sorry to hear you've got it so rough :(
> 
> I have bad nausea but at the moment it's only every other day, yesterday hardly had any just if I didn't eat, on these days I eat everything in sight where as on the days I do have nausea I can barely tough anything without heaving... I guess it's balancing out though!
> 
> Good luck to everyone having scans!! Make sure you post the pictures!!
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes to get the information through the post for your booking in appiontment? Are they usually quite slow?
> 
> booking in appt as your first midwife appt?Click to expand...

Yeah I've already had appointment with midwives, they said they're going to send through post information with date for booking in appointment but I need to book it off work so just wondering how quickly it'll come.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Aww dogtanian sorry to hear you've got it so rough :(
> 
> I have bad nausea but at the moment it's only every other day, yesterday hardly had any just if I didn't eat, on these days I eat everything in sight where as on the days I do have nausea I can barely tough anything without heaving... I guess it's balancing out though!
> 
> Good luck to everyone having scans!! Make sure you post the pictures!!
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes to get the information through the post for your booking in appiontment? Are they usually quite slow?
> 
> booking in appt as your first midwife appt?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I've already had appointment with midwives, they said they're going to send through post information with date for booking in appointment but I need to book it off work so just wondering how quickly it'll come.Click to expand...

oh i see never heard of it being done that way.

kazine yes i get that when i sneeze or cough hard.

anyone else starting to feel like they just cant function anymore?
i feel like im not part of this world at the moment lol


----------



## Button#

MummyToAmberx said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Aww dogtanian sorry to hear you've got it so rough :(
> 
> I have bad nausea but at the moment it's only every other day, yesterday hardly had any just if I didn't eat, on these days I eat everything in sight where as on the days I do have nausea I can barely tough anything without heaving... I guess it's balancing out though!
> 
> Good luck to everyone having scans!! Make sure you post the pictures!!
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes to get the information through the post for your booking in appiontment? Are they usually quite slow?
> 
> booking in appt as your first midwife appt?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I've already had appointment with midwives, they said they're going to send through post information with date for booking in appointment but I need to book it off work so just wondering how quickly it'll come.Click to expand...
> 
> oh i see never heard of it being done that way.
> 
> kazine yes i get that when i sneeze or cough hard.
> 
> anyone else starting to feel like they just cant function anymore?
> i feel like im not part of this world at the moment lolClick to expand...

Definitely! I'm being a bad mum today and sat on the sofa while LO basically entertains himself. Counting down until naptime when I don't have to try and join in!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

phew. glad im not only one buttons. feeling so disconnected right now, cant even think straight.

thank goodness for slow cookers and pegs lol! opened the turkey and the smell that came out woow! so grab a peg chop that, throw in rest of stuff in and go lie down till hubby gets in. 
even though i now fancy a mince pie from greggs haha.

hows everyone day going? x


----------



## kazine

Had a bit of a crying strop this afternoon. The car was in the garage and wasn't ready by the time OH got outta work so he text me saying he was going for a pint, at 4 in the afternoon, when weve barely got any money left for the rest of the week. He used to drink too much and occasionally still does and he was the one saying we didn't have money left... Until he wants a drink! 

Whenever i try to get him not to buy cans of beer for the house he pulls the "you always get whatever you want" card, I'M PREGNANT! And I'm feeling sick and only certain foods don't make me wanna puke! Starting to think that he just doesmt understand that I'm actually pregnant!!!

Yet here's me feeling selfish that yes I always do get what I want! :brat: maybe I should just suffer through everything, feeling sick and eating things that make me want to puke just so he doesnt think I'm a spoilt brat


----------



## Leinzlove

Kazine: Eeeek! Tomorrow you see your baby for the first time. Very exciting! <3

MummytoAMber: Eeeek, just a few more days until your scan!!!!! :) x


----------



## Jalanis22

Hey ladies! Excited to see everyones scans coming up. 

AFM my symptoms have worsened :cry: my nips still hurt which i dont mind but NAUSEAS hit me hard already, everything grosses me out. I was making DH some lunch for work and oh boy i finished and left it there i didnt even get to make him breakfast like before. It all grossed me out. Hopefully i donpt end up vomitting like i did with my LO the whole pregnancy.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Sorry to hear that kazine; men can be idiots!! I'd say focus in your scan and make sure you post a picture :)

Jalanis hope your nausea settles down a bit! I've had an okay day today re nausea, which tomorrow is going to be bad! 

Is anyone's bloat going crazy? I didn't even recognise my tummy this morning, I've grown a tummy over night literally!! It looks like a little bump (I know it's not!) at this rate none of my clothes will fit!! I've donated all my 'fat' clothes oh nooo!! I think it's an excuse to go shopping hehe!!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Sorry Kazine. Try to have a calm rational conversation about it, don't make it personal make it about the issue, and focus on seeing your baby soon! 

My hcg was 62 as of 15 DPO (I read 59 is average), and progesterone was 20.6. Going to get blood drawn again tomorrow at 17 DPO to check and hope for doubling!


----------



## Jalanis22

Im with you Laura. My jeans dont button no more so i have to use a hair tie for them to close without being tight. Its so weird how my previous pregnancy i was literally the same til about 11 wks and this time around i was bloated even before AF was due


----------



## laurarebecca1

My bloating has got so much worse this past week!! I hate to think what I'll be like in 2 weeks time!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Jalanis22 said:


> Hey ladies! Excited to see everyones scans coming up.
> 
> AFM my symptoms have worsened :cry: my nips still hurt which i dont mind but NAUSEAS hit me hard already, everything grosses me out. I was making DH some lunch for work and oh boy i finished and left it there i didnt even get to make him breakfast like before. It all grossed me out. Hopefully i donpt end up vomitting like i did with my LO the whole pregnancy.

looking at and the thought of butter makes me cringe lol x


----------



## Leinzlove

Twinklie12 said:


> Sorry Kazine. Try to have a calm rational conversation about it, don't make it personal make it about the issue, and focus on seeing your baby soon!
> 
> My hcg was 62 as of 15 DPO (I read 59 is average), and progesterone was 20.6. Going to get blood drawn again tomorrow at 17 DPO to check and hope for doubling!

You got this!!! :)


----------



## BabyMambo

tracilacy said:


> Hey ladies had my appt today heard my lil pumpkins heartbeat oh that little whoosh whoosh sound made this feel real so I feel like I can be excited now the said I'm about 6and a half weeks along I'll post the ultrasound pic later :)

Fantastic news ! Congrats !


----------



## MissyLissy

Alright, I need someone to talk me off the ledge. I've taken a pregnancy test every day since 11dpo, and have seen progression every day. Until today. Today's test at 15dpo is exactly the same, no change from yesterday's, at 14dpo. If anything, it might even be a smidgen lighter- but really I think about the same. Granted they are both dark, and slightly darker than the control line, but I still thought I'd see a bit of progression. Plus, I have ZERO symptoms today. Those two things have me thinking the worse today, even though I got great numbers (275) yesterday. Oy. I'm crazy, right? I think it's time to put the pee sticks away.


----------



## Leinzlove

Missy: I wouldn't worry hun. Its just one day. The test probably just had a different amount of dye.


----------



## apple_20

Step away from the sticks! You won't see progression every day if expect progression every two days ish. Just get those second bloods done then no more tests!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MissyLissy said:


> Alright, I need someone to talk me off the ledge. I've taken a pregnancy test every day since 11dpo, and have seen progression every day. Until today. Today's test at 15dpo is exactly the same, no change from yesterday's, at 14dpo. If anything, it might even be a smidgen lighter- but really I think about the same. Granted they are both dark, and slightly darker than the control line, but I still thought I'd see a bit of progression. Plus, I have ZERO symptoms today. Those two things have me thinking the worse today, even though I got great numbers (275) yesterday. Oy. I'm crazy, right? I think it's time to put the pee sticks away.

i didnt see line get darker every day. it was still light at 15dpo where ive seen others be a lot darker. 
i think thats good idea putting them away :) x


----------



## Twinklie12

I should take my own advice, but definitely don't try to see a progression every day. It will drive you nuts, and every test can be slightly different. I'm sure it's fine, the blood work is much more accurate!


----------



## Leinzlove

I've only found good progression on FRER. HPT's aren't meant to tell you how pregnant you are but just yes or no.


----------



## Button#

I've just done another test as I've had a lot of spotting today and the test line is as dark as the control line so that's made me a bit happier. Can't wait for the next scan it'll be nice to know for sure.

Missy - I would put down the tests for a while. If you still want to test wait until the weekend.


----------



## MissyLissy

Leinzlove said:


> I've only found good progression on FRER. HPT's aren't meant to tell you how pregnant you are but just yes or no.

Ugh. I am using frer's! lol


But, you all are right. Thanks for the pep talk, ladies. I'm getting bloods tomorrow and its time to put the pee sticks away! If my Beta was 275 yesterday and I had a dark line, and today it's the same dark line and hypothetically my hcg has increased but not quite doubles, there is only so much color variation that frer can give me, right? lol I am over thinking this. At this rate, it will be a long 9 months!


----------



## Princesskell

ElOrance said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can I join this list as well? I've seen a couple floating around on this site, but this seems by far the most active :)
> 
> First, baby and due date is Nov. 5th... according at least to this super early scan (so who knows, really). Excited to meet you all :)




meg79 said:


> Evening ladies :flower:
> 
> Can I come and join you? Due aprox 17th November although yet to have my booking in appt with midwife. I took an early HPT so it seems like I've been pregnant for aaaaages but I'm still not quite 6 weeks lol.
> 
> I'm also on the minimal symptoms thread as part from sensitive nips and a bit of evening bloat, I sometimes forget I'm pregnant lol. But I know symptoms may kick in soon so I'm enjoying the lull :haha:
> 
> Have a happy and healthy 9m folks and I'm going to enjoy being on this eventful journey with you all :thumbup:
> 
> Xx

 hey ladies :wave: welcome and congrats! :happydance:
I will add you to the first page. H&h 9 months :thumbup: xxx



tracilacy said:


> Hey ladies had my appt today heard my lil pumpkins heartbeat oh that little whoosh whoosh sound made this feel real so I feel like I can be excited now the said I'm about 6and a half weeks along I'll post the ultrasound pic later :)

 awwwwww precious! :cloud9: xxx



kazine said:


> Scan tomorrow! Eeeek.
> 
> I also just had THE most painful sneeze of my life! My whole uterus is just in agony when I sneeze. Is this happening to anyone else? :|

good luck tomorrow :hugs:
I've had really painful sneezes too and coughs :dohh:


Twinklie12 said:


> Sorry Kazine. Try to have a calm rational conversation about it, don't make it personal make it about the issue, and focus on seeing your baby soon!
> 
> My hcg was 62 as of 15 DPO (I read 59 is average), and progesterone was 20.6. Going to get blood drawn again tomorrow at 17 DPO to check and hope for doubling!

Great start Twinklie :hugs: praying for doubling xxxxxxx


MissyLissy said:


> Alright, I need someone to talk me off the ledge. I've taken a pregnancy test every day since 11dpo, and have seen progression every day. Until today. Today's test at 15dpo is exactly the same, no change from yesterday's, at 14dpo. If anything, it might even be a smidgen lighter- but really I think about the same. Granted they are both dark, and slightly darker than the control line, but I still thought I'd see a bit of progression. Plus, I have ZERO symptoms today. Those two things have me thinking the worse today, even though I got great numbers (275) yesterday. Oy. I'm crazy, right? I think it's time to put the pee sticks away.

I agree with the other ladies. After the first few days poas just adds to worry which is not good for growing a bean. Put the tests away, relax, look after yourself and trust this is your time :hugs: xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

MissyLissy: I'm sure its just the dye on the strip. How long have you been watching FRER progression. I've taken 5 of them now and thinking about buying another box.


----------



## Princesskell

I had my first appointment today with the midwife. It was just a booking in app so mainly just questions and filling in forms, but it was fun to get my file and really start believing I'm pregnant again :yipee:
The midwife reckons my edd is more like 30th of October...but I'm sticking to the 1st as o and bd seem to fit better :wacko:
They will send my details now for my first scan which will be between 11-14 weeks so no more excitement for me for a while. The tiredness has hit me full force today and work is manic so I'm heading to bed early!! Xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

I have done 4 FRERs so far (13-16 DPO) and will keep going until I run out!



I actually felt nauseous this afternoon. I was crazily thrilled since this is my first real pregnany symptom. haha :haha: :wacko:


----------



## Twinklie12

yay PK, glad it all went well. You are truly pregnant, how fun to have it set in a bit! Hope you get some rest. xo


----------



## Leinzlove

Princess: Eeeek so exciting!!!

Those lines look lovely Twinklie!!! <3 Here are mine!
 



Attached Files:







1973951_10203123882359438_136270145_o.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh fantastic line Leinz!!!! How fun. I am a POAS addict, love it.


----------



## Leinzlove

I've been poas everything, even OPK! But 4 out of the last 5 months lines didn't get dark. They got dark, went faint... ETC. I didn't make it past 5+4 and Finally they are looking good.


----------



## Princesskell

Lovely lines ladies! :yipee: 
I was rubbish at poas when I was ttc and still rubbish now! Xxx


----------



## kazine

Might have had another crying breakdown! :S 

OH has been well stressed about the car having a leak that needed £95 to be fixed and getting all angry and stressy about it and I just lost it and I was like, what if we go to the scan tomorrow and the baby is dead, all of this stuff today will just not be important any more at all.


----------



## tracilacy

Can still hear it's little heartbeat :happydance::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1978.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Leinzlove

Kazine: Everything is going to be perfect! You got this, snuggling babe in there! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

tracilacy said:


> Can still hear it's little heartbeat :happydance::cloud9:

How precious! AMAZING! Eeeek! :)


----------



## kazine

Leinzlove said:


> Kazine: Everything is going to be perfect! You got this, snuggling babe in there! :)

I really hope so. Doesn't stop me stressing though!!! :baby:


----------



## Princesskell

Tracilacy look at that gorgeous little bean!! Beautiful :cloud9:
Precious times xxx


----------



## laodicean

Hi guys

Got a surprise BFP this morning. Only tested because I've been crabby as all hell and completely knackered for the last week.

We weren't trying. Still trying to wrap my head around it.

Due date is 25th November according to LMP. No idea when I ovulated!

Completely terrified by the idea of two under two :/


----------



## DragonflyWing

Hello! Can I join you ladies? I am due somewhere between November 21st (LMP) and November 25th (ovulation). 

This pregnancy was actually unplanned, although not at all unwelcome! Our twins are 15 months old, and we had planned to TTC again when they turned 2. So we're a bit early, but we are still happy and excited :)

I got my bfp at 9dpo, see progression pic below!

So glad to meet you all :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140317_120827.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tracilacy

Kazine u and the baby will be fine :) the baby needs u to relax and trust in it (easier said than done I know) good luck tomorrow I can't wait to hear about it


----------



## hopefulfor1st

6.5 hours til my scan :)

How will I make it through the day!


----------



## kazine

15 until mine!! How will I sleep tonight! Haha


----------



## Princesskell

laodicean said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Got a surprise BFP this morning. Only tested because I've been crabby as all hell and completely knackered for the last week.
> 
> We weren't trying. Still trying to wrap my head around it.
> 
> Due date is 25th November according to LMP. No idea when I ovulated!
> 
> Completely terrified by the idea of two under two :/

Eeeeeeek a surprise bfp! Love it! Congrats laodicean :hugs:
2 under 2 must be quite a shock but they will be so close and cute together I get that makes it so special...it will be fine! :hugs: we have a couple of aides on here with a young baby number 1 and pregnant again so lots of support I'm sure.
I wish you a h&h 9 months and will go add you to the front page xxx



DragonflyWing said:


> Hello! Can I join you ladies? I am due somewhere between November 21st (LMP) and November 25th (ovulation).
> 
> This pregnancy was actually unplanned, although not at all unwelcome! Our twins are 15 months old, and we had planned to TTC again when they turned 2. So we're a bit early, but we are still happy and excited :)
> 
> I got my bfp at 9dpo, see progression pic below!
> 
> So glad to meet you all :D

dragonfly Wing!!! I remember you from the Conkers ttc page! Congratulations Hun!! :hugs: wow how are the twins?
So you are a little early with number 3 but what is meant to be is meant to be! Things will be fab :kiss:
H& h 9 months...I will go put you on the front page xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mines at 3pm- wish I'd been able to have it morning! Think ill get Jace dressed and go the shops for a wander. If I stay home ill get stressed as the house is so messy and trying to clean it is like dusting in an earthquake!


----------



## kazine

hopefulfor1st said:


> Mines at 3pm- wish I'd been able to have it morning! Think ill get Jace dressed and go the shops for a wander. If I stay home ill get stressed as the house is so messy and trying to clean it is like dusting in an earthquake!

The clinic I'm going to is only open like 10-1 so I didn't really have a choice but to get it at like 12pm. I sleep 'til like 10 anyway, but I doubt I will tomorrow :wacko:


----------



## Princesskell

Good luck girls xxx


----------



## MissyLissy

Leinzlove said:


> MissyLissy: I'm sure its just the dye on the strip. How long have you been watching FRER progression. I've taken 5 of them now and thinking about buying another box.

I've been taking them everyday since Friday at 11dpo, and have had progression every day. Today's test at 15dpo was still very dark (slightly darker than control), but it's no different from yesterday's. they are pretty much identical, so no progression between 14dpo and 15dpo. I think I'm going to take everyone's advice (and my DH's advise) and stop the testing, even though I still have two tests left. I'll get bloods tomorrow, and MAYBE test again in a week or so with my spare tests. 

I'd advise not to buy another box, haha. It really hasn't done much to help my sanity.


----------



## Princesskell

Please shout up ladies if I've not put you on the front page or your edd has changed? It's getting more complicated the faster this thread moves! :blush: xxx


----------



## MissyLissy

tracilacy said:


> Can still hear it's little heartbeat :happydance::cloud9:

Ahhh! How beautiful! Perfect scan pic of you bean!


----------



## MissyLissy

Princesskell said:


> Please shout up ladies if I've not put you on the front page or your edd has changed? It's getting more complicated the faster this thread moves! :blush: xxx

For sure! I really don't know how you are managing! This thread moves FAST! You are doing spectacularly! :hugs:


----------



## DragonflyWing

Princesskell said:


> dragonfly Wing!!! I remember you from the Conkers ttc page! Congratulations Hun!! :hugs: wow how are the twins?
> So you are a little early with number 3 but what is meant to be is meant to be! Things will be fab :kiss:
> H& h 9 months...I will go put you on the front page xxx

Hi, I remember you too! Congratulations on your pregnancy! :happydance:

The twins are great, getting bigger and learning new things every day :) I'm a little nervous about having three under 2, but still excited! I'm interested to see how the singleton pregnancy compares to the twin pregnancy (unless it's twins again! OMG)


----------



## kazine

DragonflyWing said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> dragonfly Wing!!! I remember you from the Conkers ttc page! Congratulations Hun!! :hugs: wow how are the twins?
> So you are a little early with number 3 but what is meant to be is meant to be! Things will be fab :kiss:
> H& h 9 months...I will go put you on the front page xxx
> 
> Hi, I remember you too! Congratulations on your pregnancy! :happydance:
> 
> The twins are great, getting bigger and learning new things every day :) I'm a little nervous about having three under 2, but still excited! I'm interested to see how the singleton pregnancy compares to the twin pregnancy (unless it's twins again! OMG)Click to expand...

OMG can you imagine if it were twins again!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

laodicean: My daughters were 2 under 2 and it wasn't bad at all. In fact, I've been TTC #3 for 9 months... :) x Congrats!

DragonflyWing: Nice Lines! Congrats!!! :)

Kazine: Totally normal. But all will be well. Get excited! You're about to see your baby for the first time! :)


----------



## DragonflyWing

kazine said:


> OMG can you imagine if it were twins again!!!

No! I think I would pass out. 4 babies under 2 would be too much to handle!


----------



## GeralynB

I had my scan today...got to see baby and hear the heartbeat. Heartbeat was 171...very exciting


----------



## MissyLissy

GeralynB said:


> I had my scan today...got to see baby and hear the heartbeat. Heartbeat was 171...very exciting

Congrats! xx


----------



## Twinklie12

Yay for heartbeat!!!!


----------



## Bitsysarah

Hi can I join?
Pregnant with second child, my first Noah is 11 months old today. I have not had scan yet, but from my own calculations I think I am due November 20th.
Sarah x


----------



## Leinzlove

Welcome Bitsy! Congrats!

Geralyn: Yay! How exciting! Congrats! :) Happy 8 weeks! Woooo


----------



## Twinklie12

Welcome Bitsy!


----------



## Leinzlove

Twinklie12 said:


> Welcome Bitsy!

I just can't stop coming to BNB! I'm pregnancy obsessed bad. :haha:


----------



## tracilacy

Yay geralyn congrats sol sweet


----------



## mandaa1220

OMG... god bless all of you who are looking at 2 or 3 so young! I work in daycare, so I have a little insight into what it can be like, but to be a parent is so much more. You guys will do brilliantly and will pick up a new routine so quickly. Don't stress it! :thumbup:

So jealous of all of you with your scans. I can't wait to have one! Three more weeks til I can get one I think!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Argh time to start water loading! I'm already in pain from the glass of water I had half hour ago after peeing twice!


----------



## beccabear86

Got my :bfp: two weeks ago, and can't believe I'm already 6 weeks! From DPO, I should be 8 weeks, BUT I ovulated late (didn't BD until Feb 15th, lol). SO! First scan is next Wednesday, but I expect the EDD will be ~Nov 8th! I couldn't be more excited for baby #1!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1743.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## apple_20

Welcome new ladies and congratulations!!

Brilliant news on the scans they are rolling in now. I think I have 36ish hours until mine it's in the eve so all day tomorrow I'll be nervous. 

Started with a cold today all blocked up it's not fun!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Wow loads new ladies congrats :D 

Great scan pics and news on hearing the heartbeat.

Im lying in bed thinking please dont be sick when you get up. 
Ive been feeling my uterus twitch more last few days. anyone else? x


----------



## ab75

Good luck for all the scans xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Scan went ok but she measured me at 6+2 and I should be 6+6- 7.1 ! 
That's based on ov and if I was 6+2 that would mean a bfp at 5dpo hmmm, I'm wondering if her measurements were off but it's got me worried! 
Hb was 129.

https://s24.postimg.org/ad46aeklh/image.jpg

https://s24.postimg.org/abu8gzirp/image.jpg

https://s24.postimg.org/d38wturwl/image.jpg


screenshot windows


----------



## BabyMambo

Hello Hopeful , Congrats your scan pictures are lovely ! Great also that there is a HB at 6W2D.

My OB also said that the CRL indicated that I am 2-3days off of my dates and that I could have ovulated later. However I am certain of my dates from conception, ovulation and even implantation lol. So I think I will wait until the NT scan booked at 12 weeks before announcing a due date.

I have read that some little beans just have different growth rates and that by 12 weeks have caught up to the expected due date just fine.

Just to add onto this I have had a little read and 6.5mm CRL is supposedly the average for 6W5d...


----------



## Dogtanian

Glad everything went well at your scan Hopeful.Its so annoying when that put you a few days back,but we all know how inaccurate it can be,im sure you would have caught up by 12 weeks
:dust:


----------



## kazine

Scan in one hour and officially freaking out now.


----------



## littlefishygg

For any of you ladies with fears about miscarriage another post directed me to this page: 
https://spacefem.com/pregnant/mc.php?m=01&d=26&y=14

You put in your due date and it works out your statistical chance of miscarriage and shows how it goes down each day. I will warn you it can be a bit scary if you are still very newly pregnant but the chances decrease rapidly for example yesterday mine was 3.2% and today is 3%. 

So if you want reassurance as the days go by definitely yet it out.

If you think it might worry you more though definitely use your best judgement and stay away.


----------



## BabyMambo

kazine said:


> Scan in one hour and officially freaking out now.

Good luck , let us know how it goes !


----------



## MummyToAmberx

hopeful i think your scan pictures look great :)


----------



## laurarebecca1

littlefishygg said:


> For any of you ladies with fears about miscarriage another post directed me to this page:
> https://spacefem.com/pregnant/mc.php?m=01&d=26&y=14
> 
> You put in your due date and it works out your statistical chance of miscarriage and shows how it goes down each day. I will warn you it can be a bit scary if you are still very newly pregnant but the chances decrease rapidly for example yesterday mine was 3.2% and today is 3%.
> 
> So if you want reassurance as the days go by definitely yet it out.
> 
> If you think it might worry you more though definitely use your best judgement and stay away.

I use this! I have seen it go from 32.6 to 6.6; major reassurance for me!!


----------



## mandaa1220

That is really awesome! I'm at 13% today!


----------



## Jalanis22

Lovely scan hopeful. Its scary to not worry at all ive been through there and hopefully my 1st scan isnt like before. Still have a long way to go for my 1st scan.


----------



## kazine

Theyre running late and my bladder is so full I feel like I'm gonna burst!


----------



## laurarebecca1

kazine said:


> Theyre running late and my bladder is so full I feel like I'm gonna burst!

Oh no!! I hope they see you quickly!!


----------



## kazine

Measuring 7+0 with a heartbeat of roughly 120bpm. Can't believe it!!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

So gorgeous! Congrats Kazine! :) Woooooo


----------



## laurarebecca1

Congrats kazine!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

great news kazine :) good clear pictures too. 
how was the scan done?


----------



## kazine

Abdominally. Though as I said in my recent post, I was about to burst !


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Really good pictures from that way :)


----------



## kazine

Thanks everyone :D :D :D :D


----------



## Twinklie12

Nice scan pics everyone!!! I get my second blood work done today and hope to hear about doubling tomorrow.


----------



## Button#

Congratulations Kazine, lovely pics.

Hopeful, that's really good news. I wouldn't worry too much about that difference, it's within margin of error and they can't be that accurate that young. 

So jealous of all the scans.


----------



## ab75

Nice scan pics xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Twinklie12 said:


> Nice scan pics everyone!!! I get my second blood work done today and hope to hear about doubling tomorrow.

fingers crossed for you :D


----------



## Leinzlove

Twinklie... Its doubling for sure! Eeeek! :) x WE ARE BUMP BUDDIES!!!


----------



## MissyLissy

Twinklie12 said:


> Nice scan pics everyone!!! I get my second blood work done today and hope to hear about doubling tomorrow.

Me too! Just went in for my repeat blood draw and now I sit in suspence waiting for a nurse to call me back. Come on DOUBLE! :thumbup:

Beautiful scan pics, ladies!


----------



## Leinzlove

It sure will Missy! Eeeeek! :) x


----------



## laurarebecca1

I got through my booking in appointment date; 31st March, 1 day before my scan and I'll be exactly 8 weeks!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay Laura!!! Hope the time starts flying! :) x

I got my first ultrasound scheduled for 8+6. I pushed for 7 weeks, but My Dr. is relocating so I have to wait... It's on Good Friday, so it has to be good! :)


----------



## laurarebecca1

Leinzlove said:


> Yay Laura!!! Hope the time starts flying! :) x
> 
> I got my first ultrasound scheduled for 8+6. I pushed for 7 weeks, but My Dr. is relocating so I have to wait... It's on Good Friday, so it has to be good! :)

1 week 6 days eeeekk! I had the choice of when I had the scan because it's private but I decided at 8 weeks I would be able to see more; just hope baby is okay in there and we get to see him/her! So nervous!! 

My symptoms have died down so much it's worrying me!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Symptoms will come and go the entire pregnancy. :) Try not to worry!! Ahhh... my private is for 14 weeks. That's the earliest I can find out gender.

I already can't wait for everything and this is likely my last child.


----------



## kazine

Oh I forgot to add, they've offered me another scan in exactly 4 weeks time!! This means that I can definitely announce at my party the way I want to and make moonpig cards for family/close friends to tell them before the party!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Leinzlove - deffo going be good friday for you.

kazine - fantastic news and great way to announce it.

Has anyone else had weird sharp/stabbing pain in cervix? 
Anyone felt uterus twitch/spasm out? 

Im having both right now, pain in cervix is uncomfortable like.


----------



## kazine

MummyToAmberx said:


> Leinzlove - deffo going be good friday for you.
> 
> kazine - fantastic news and great way to announce it.
> 
> Has anyone else had weird sharp/stabbing pain in cervix?
> Anyone felt uterus twitch/spasm out?
> 
> Im having both right now, pain in cervix is uncomfortable like.

Thank you :) Also yes, I have had pain in my cervix on 18DPO.


----------



## Twinklie12

Kazine so great you can announce how you want to! I have already thought ahead and hope my 12 weeks scan can be the Friday before Mother's Day so I could announce to family then. :)

I am getting a bit ahead if myself I know. Need this BFP to be my sticky!


----------



## Dogtanian

Kazine-your scan looks fab,i bet you are so pleased.
Im not feeling any twitches or anything different,just horrendous sickness and nausea.With my DD i felt a lot of cramping and twitches,but this time nothing.Im two sizes bigger this time round so i wonder if the extra weight has anything to do with it.
Laurarebecca1-I had the same idea about my scan,i wanted to see as much as possible.At the moment im going by LMP but i have a feeling im 5 days behind cos of OV and if that the case i would only be 8+1 at the scan
:dust:


----------



## Leinzlove

Mother's Day announcement plans here too. Although my scan will be April 18.

Kazine: PERFECT! Eeeek! :) 

Twinklie: I really wish you felt more positive... I know its hard. But this bean is sticking. :hugs:


----------



## Twinklie12

Thanks so much Leinz. I need to just decide to be positive. My DH is so cautious because he doesn't want me to be so upset like last time. But I wouldn't be able to help that anyhow so I should just try to enjoy this!


----------



## Leinzlove

Exactly, same feelings here too, hun! You aren't alone. Loss is awful, but the past isn't going to change how things are today...

Rainbows happen... :) x


----------



## Twinklie12

I sure hope this is our rainbow!!!


----------



## apple_20

Fantastic scans what a relief to see your babies! 1day left for me I'm getting more nervous the closer it gets..


----------



## Leinzlove

Me to Twinklie... 

Apple: Eeeek, how exciting!!! <3 You got this!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

apple_20 said:


> Fantastic scans what a relief to see your babies! 1day left for me I'm getting more nervous the closer it gets..

eek your turn next! 

is anyone on friday? 

then me saturday wow it has flown over x


----------



## Princesskell

DragonflyWing said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> dragonfly Wing!!! I remember you from the Conkers ttc page! Congratulations Hun!! :hugs: wow how are the twins?
> So you are a little early with number 3 but what is meant to be is meant to be! Things will be fab :kiss:
> H& h 9 months...I will go put you on the front page xxx
> 
> Hi, I remember you too! Congratulations on your pregnancy! :happydance:
> 
> The twins are great, getting bigger and learning new things every day :) I'm a little nervous about having three under 2, but still excited! I'm interested to see how the singleton pregnancy compares to the twin pregnancy (unless it's twins again! OMG)Click to expand...

Thanks DragonflyWing!

Eeeeeeek twins again!! Can you imagine?! Do you feel different this time round? How early did they spot it was twins last time?? Xxx


----------



## Jalanis22

This waiting time is killing me. Im gna b so nervous and scared to see the screen. I just hope everythings ok with my baby.


----------



## Princesskell

GeralynB said:


> I had my scan today...got to see baby and hear the heartbeat. Heartbeat was 171...very exciting

Wonderful news Geralyn :hugs:



Bitsysarah said:


> Hi can I join?
> Pregnant with second child, my first Noah is 11 months old today. I have not had scan yet, but from my own calculations I think I am due November 20th.
> Sarah x




beccabear86 said:


> Got my :bfp: two weeks ago, and can't believe I'm already 6 weeks! From DPO, I should be 8 weeks, BUT I ovulated late (didn't BD until Feb 15th, lol). SO! First scan is next Wednesday, but I expect the EDD will be ~Nov 8th! I couldn't be more excited for baby #1!!!!

Welcome ladies :wave: I will add you to the front page in a minute! H&h 9 months and big congrats!! Xxx



hopefulfor1st said:


> Scan went ok but she measured me at 6+2 and I should be 6+6- 7.1 !
> That's based on ov and if I was 6+2 that would mean a bfp at 5dpo hmmm, I'm wondering if her measurements were off but it's got me worried!
> Hb was 129.
> 
> https://s24.postimg.org/ad46aeklh/image.jpg
> 
> https://s24.postimg.org/abu8gzirp/image.jpg
> 
> https://s24.postimg.org/d38wturwl/image.jpg
> 
> 
> screenshot windows

Lovely pics...I hope the measurements are nothing to worry about at this early stage. What did they say about it?? :hugs:Xx



kazine said:


> Measuring 7+0 with a heartbeat of roughly 120bpm. Can't believe it!!!!

More gorgeous pics Kazine...eeeeeeeekkk! :hugs:Xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Jalanis22 said:


> This waiting time is killing me. Im gna b so nervous and scared to see the screen. I just hope everythings ok with my baby.

How long is it till yours? x


----------



## Leinzlove

Hopefulfor1st: Beautiful baby! Sounds good to me. First trimester measurements should be within a week and yours are within range. :) x


----------



## Button#

Grr having cramps today so annoying.


----------



## Jalanis22

MummyToAmberx said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> This waiting time is killing me. Im gna b so nervous and scared to see the screen. I just hope everythings ok with my baby.
> 
> How long is it till yours? xClick to expand...

Im guessing 3 wks its on April 8th. I will almost be 10 weeks by then. They would of seen me already but my insurance starts til April


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Button# said:


> Grr having cramps today so annoying.

do you get them weekly? ive noticed i am around same days too.


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Hey ladies!!!! I am due Nov 14th and sooo excited!! My first US is March 26th. 

How are you ladies feeling???


----------



## MissyLissy

Just got the call from the nurse! My repeat Beta is 680.5 at 16dpo!! \\:D/

It was 275 two days ago, so it more than doubled. I'm a happy girl! :cloud9:

My doctor wants me to come in for a very early scan at 6 weeks to rule out ectopic, just because of my history. I'm slightly concerned I won't be able to see much structure or hear a heart beat at 6 weeks and that will give me unnecessary anxiety, but I know it's better to air on the side of caution and rule out ectopic ASAP. Though with my ectopic, my numbers never came close to these numbers until MUCH later on, so I'm feeling more confident! I have my first scan scheduled for April 1st!


----------



## Twinklie12

Ugh feeling so bloated today!


----------



## Leinzlove

TOLD YOU Missy! Now calm down and enjoy being prego... Yay for early scan. Hope its not going to be to early to see a HB.


----------



## sportysgirl

I have been having light bleeding all day. Off for a scan tomorrow. Praying all will be well. X


----------



## Leinzlove

sportysgirl said:


> I have been having light bleeding all day. Off for a scan tomorrow. Praying all will be well. X

Thoughts are with you! I'm sorry you are having this scare. :hugs:


----------



## MissyLissy

sportysgirl said:


> I have been having light bleeding all day. Off for a scan tomorrow. Praying all will be well. X

Bleeding can be quite common in early pregnancy. Try to stay calm, though I know that is SO much easier said than done. Thinking of you! xx


----------



## MissyLissy

Leinzlove said:


> TOLD YOU Missy! Now calm down and enjoy being prego... Yay for early scan. Hope its not going to be to early to see a HB.

I KNOW! I need to take a chill pill, for sure. No more pee sticks for me. I'm going to try to enjoy the next two weeks, stay calm and wait for my early scan!


----------



## Leinzlove

I won't hold you to it Missy. I'm POAS crazy myself. But, that's a good idea. The tests don't mean anything other than we're pregnant. Any line means pregnant! :)


----------



## laurarebecca1

I'm currently braving the gym for the first time since getting my bfp 3 weeks ago!! I was an avid 2/3 hour a day gym freak and went to nothing as I was too scared!! I'm going to miss squating and weight lifting but I'm sticking to cardio for the sake of baby, don't want to risk anything!!


----------



## Button#

MummyToAmberx said:


> Button# said:
> 
> 
> Grr having cramps today so annoying.
> 
> do you get them weekly? ive noticed i am around same days too.Click to expand...

No but it is 2 weeks to the day after my spotting started and it's slightly heavier spotting. I think it's hormones. Still getting very dark lines on hpts so carrying on as normal until my scan next week. My first pregnancy wasn't half as much trouble! I said to my mum that if this baby does make it it'd better be a good sleeper to make it up to me!


----------



## Cangaroo

Wow, so many of you are getting early scans! All being well, I won't be having a scan until 12 weeks, which seems ages away now. Last pregnancy I had a scan at 10 weeks, but that was only because I thought I was 12 weeks as my dates were so odd! I'd had loads of spotting as well but they wouldn't scan me as it was brown rather than red!


----------



## Button#

Cangaroo said:


> Wow, so many of you are getting early scans! All being well, I won't be having a scan until 12 weeks, which seems ages away now. Last pregnancy I had a scan at 10 weeks, but that was only because I thought I was 12 weeks as my dates were so odd! I'd had loads of spotting as well but they wouldn't scan me as it was brown rather than red!

Really wish I didn't need them! Takes ages to get to the hospital and it's a pain for OH to get time off to watch LO or even worse having to take LO with me. Also the bleeding is getting really annoying!

With my first my due date was put forward two weeks as well. Luckily I'd had an early scan then as well so was able to change the 12 week scan date.


----------



## DragonflyWing

I'll be 8+5 when I have my first scan (April 16th), and it feels like forever! I don't think I could possibly wait until 12 weeks! I got an early scan in my first pregnancy as well, just because I asked for it...but since I had twins they want to check early this time to see how many I have in there :)

When I made the appointment with my doctor, they said since I had slightly high blood pressure near the end of my last pregancy (something like 135/85), I might have to go to the high risk ob/gyn instead of staying with my primary doctor. I really didn't like the high risk ob/gyn last time, and their billing practices were terrible (they set me up on an an automatic payment plan and then sent me to collections anyway :growlmad:). If I can't stay with my primary doctor I think I will try to find a different doctor. 

Last night I had some serious cramping for about 30 minutes. I was so afraid, but there was no blood and the line was darker on a FRER this morning, so perhaps it was trapped gas! :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Dragonflywing: That surprises me. I had HBP from 34 weeks with DD1 and I wasn't high risk the 2nd time around. Even with... GD. But, a twin pregnancy is high risk right?

We'll have our scans close. I'm waiting for April 18 and I'll be 8+6.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

It's just occurred to me that my uterus looks bizarre compared to all of yours?! 
Is this a result of prior cesarean ? 





hopefulfor1st said:


> Scan went ok but she measured me at 6+2 and I should be 6+6- 7.1 !
> That's based on ov and if I was 6+2 that would mean a bfp at 5dpo hmmm, I'm wondering if her measurements were off but it's got me worried!
> Hb was 129.
> 
> https://s24.postimg.org/ad46aeklh/image.jpg
> 
> https://s24.postimg.org/abu8gzirp/image.jpg
> 
> https://s24.postimg.org/d38wturwl/image.jpg
> 
> 
> screenshot windows


----------



## Princesskell

KCwantsbaby said:


> Hey ladies!!!! I am due Nov 14th and sooo excited!! My first US is March 26th.
> 
> How are you ladies feeling???

Congrats Hun...you're on the front page! H&h 9 months and welcome to the thread xxx



MissyLissy said:


> Just got the call from the nurse! My repeat Beta is 680.5 at 16dpo!! \\:D/
> 
> It was 275 two days ago, so it more than doubled. I'm a happy girl! :cloud9:
> 
> My doctor wants me to come in for a very early scan at 6 weeks to rule out ectopic, just because of my history. I'm slightly concerned I won't be able to see much structure or hear a heart beat at 6 weeks and that will give me unnecessary anxiety, but I know it's better to air on the side of caution and rule out ectopic ASAP. Though with my ectopic, my numbers never came close to these numbers until MUCH later on, so I'm feeling more confident! I have my first scan scheduled for April 1st!

Oh that's fantastic news missy :happydance: I hope the news from your scan continues to be happy xxx



sportysgirl said:


> I have been having light bleeding all day. Off for a scan tomorrow. Praying all will be well. X

Thinking of you :hugs: what colour spotting?? Hope it's nothing serious Hun xxx



laurarebecca1 said:


> I'm currently braving the gym for the first time since getting my bfp 3 weeks ago!! I was an avid 2/3 hour a day gym freak and went to nothing as I was too scared!! I'm going to miss squating and weight lifting but I'm sticking to cardio for the sake of baby, don't want to risk anything!!

wow 2/3 hour a day??! :thumbup: they say you're body can handle the exercise you've kept up before pregnancy throughout pregnancy, I would say just listen to your body,it will tell you what's right.
I've decreased my my visits just through sheer tiredness but I've been keeping up to my home beachbody and yoga classes. I did yoga throughout last time, right until 40 weeks, I am convinced it helped me have a good labour!!



Button# said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Button# said:
> 
> 
> Grr having cramps today so annoying.
> 
> do you get them weekly? ive noticed i am around same days too.Click to expand...
> 
> No but it is 2 weeks to the day after my spotting started and it's slightly heavier spotting. I think it's hormones. Still getting very dark lines on hpts so carrying on as normal until my scan next week. My first pregnancy wasn't half as much trouble! I said to my mum that if this baby does make it it'd better be a good sleeper to make it up to me!Click to expand...

Sorry you're having this worry. Have you spoken to anyone? :hugs:



Cangaroo said:


> Wow, so many of you are getting early scans! All being well, I won't be having a scan until 12 weeks, which seems ages away now. Last pregnancy I had a scan at 10 weeks, but that was only because I thought I was 12 weeks as my dates were so odd! I'd had loads of spotting as well but they wouldn't scan me as it was brown rather than red!

I'm with you Cangaroo...no scan until 11-14 weeks so I will just have to wait! Xxx


----------



## DragonflyWing

Leinzlove said:


> Dragonflywing: That surprises me. I had HBP from 34 weeks with DD1 and I wasn't high risk the 2nd time around. Even with... GD. But, a twin pregnancy is high risk right?
> 
> We'll have our scans close. I'm waiting for April 18 and I'll be 8+6.

Yes, twins are high risk, so if I had twins again (perish the thought!), I'd have to go to the ob/gyn. However, if it's just one baby, I'm hoping I won't be considered high risk this time. 

Another reason I'm hoping for just one baby this time is the cost! With the twins, I had to get scans every two weeks, and I ended up owing over $4,000 even with insurance. I'm still paying that off (along with the additional $7000 for the hospital bedrest, c-section, and 4 weeks of NICU for the babies). Ugh. I can't stomach the idea of having bills like that again.


----------



## Leinzlove

I didn't think of all the extra expense. I didn't realize you went to the OB the first time. I hope you don't. But I don't get why having the HBP at the end of pg makes you high risk the next. 

I wasn't and with #2, I didn't have the HBP.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

^^ I had hbp last pregnancy and as a result have an appointment tomorrow at hospital with head of obs/ gyno to discuss my plan for this pregnancy


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow. Maybe its because my OB does both high risk and not.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Morning, just had 1 of those mornings that i just knew my breakfast hadnt settled right :( least now i feel much better but starving again.

Toughy subject but is anyone keeping eye on their weight? 
For me i cant afford to gain anymore than 14lbs. Thankfully im -1lb but ive been +1lb so switching between 3.
One thing im going to struggle with this pregnancy. As i didnt want to carry another baby overweight as i had bad spd last time. I had lost 70lbs, then i found out i was pregnant in 2012 it didnt work out then i went on depo all 70lbs came back on i wad devastated. 

Just hoping im not looked down on again because of my weight, always an issue last time, i was told over and over your going habe 9lb 10oz or bigger baby as my bump was massive i went further overdue but end end she came out almost 1lb smaller than my first. x


----------



## Princesskell

Gosh...isn't it different in the uk. Here the expense of a baby doesn't start until they're born!

I'm waiting for the post this morning....I want my scan date!!

Is anybody else having crazy dreams? Mine are so vivid it's like I'm not even going to sleep! I'm sure I'm talking in my sleep too, dh hasn't said yet!
I want to tell my parents this weekend, going to try and persuade dh. He wants to tell mine near when he tells his and we are not going to visit his until 4th of April. That's only 2 weeks away...not too long right?? :shrug:

I've got a horrid cold and it hurts so much when I cough, sneeze or blow my nose! :dohh:

Everybody else ok today? Xxx


----------



## Princesskell

I've not weighed myself yet mummytoamber, but I know I'm going to be bigger this time :dohh:
They shouldn't look down on you because of your weight? They should only offer support so you and baby are the healthiest you can be?
We have big babies in my family but I had a small bump last time, the midwife bet she would be no more than 7lb but I knew she would be bigger...she was 9lb in the end, they know nothing!!
Do you excersise? I found yoga helped when I got pgp last time? Hope you can avoid it this time xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Princesskell said:


> Gosh...isn't it different in the uk. Here the expense of a baby doesn't start until they're born!
> 
> I'm waiting for the post this morning....I want my scan date!!
> 
> Is anybody else having crazy dreams? Mine are so vivid it's like I'm not even going to sleep! I'm sure I'm talking in my sleep too, dh hasn't said yet!
> I want to tell my parents this weekend, going to try and persuade dh. He wants to tell mine near when he tells his and we are not going to visit his until 4th of April. That's only 2 weeks away...not too long right?? :shrug:
> 
> I've got a horrid cold and it hurts so much when I cough, sneeze or blow my nose! :dohh:
> 
> Everybody else ok today? Xxx

Yes i had jaffa cake phone other night :/ lol! 
You had any baby dreams? 

I had my first last night, going write details down im not sure if its bit earlier to go off gender from dream.
I dreamt it was a girl i was 38 weeks gone.
i dont think 14 days is long apart x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Princesskell said:


> I've not weighed myself yet mummytoamber, but I know I'm going to be bigger this time :dohh:
> They shouldn't look down on you because of your weight? They should only offer support so you and baby are the healthiest you can be?
> We have big babies in my family but I had a small bump last time, the midwife bet she would be no more than 7lb but I knew she would be bigger...she was 9lb in the end, they know nothing!!
> Do you excersise? I found yoga helped when I got pgp last time? Hope you can avoid it this time xxx

Are you going to keep track of it? Or just check whenever?
You'd think that, but all it was ever about was my weight and just making you feel bad. I know bmi means nothing, it doesnt define a person and doesnt show you strength that one has. I havent since Jan, but i would normally walk 6 miles a day to do school run but im skipping that at the moment as walking causes motion sickness with me. 
I can just hope they wont refuse me a homebirth because of my bmi. 

Couldnt agree more they no nothing, if anything they cause stress that we just dont need. Did you have straight forward birth? x


----------



## Twinklie12

PK yoga sounds like a great idea. I def want to keep exercising (once this horrid cough and cold go away) to avoid excessive weight gain. I am feeling like if it wasn't pregnant I would be going on a diet about now so I am worried about how heavy I will get. So far been eating healthy so just got to keep that up. 

I slept awful last night! Couldn't fall asleep for some reason. Going to make for a long day today!


----------



## laurarebecca1

I am petrified of putting on weight!! I lost 2 stone recently and I don't want to put it back on! I will be watching the scale most definitely; and I plan on carrying on the gym until I can't but I won't be doing 2/3 hours a day, probably just 45/60 mins of cardio every other day!


----------



## Dogtanian

MummytoAmber- Im worried about weight,mostly how doctors and midwives are going to treat me.With my first i was a slim size 14,and my weight was not mentioned once,i wasnt even weighed,i was only given a GTT at 37 weeks when they realised babies tummy was measuring big,but i passed that fine.
This time round i am a size 18.I agree that BMI isnt accurate but thats all they care about.Im absolutely dreading the comments,my self esteem isnt good anyway since putting on weight,i just want to be able to enjoy my pregnancy
:dust:


----------



## kazine

Just got back from my booking in appointment. Urine tests came back fine, they took my bloods etc and gave me a form for free prescriptions. 

Now I just have to wait and see if I get a phone call tonight from OH&#8217;s mother, who works in the blood labs. I really really don&#8217;t want to tell people I&#8217;m pregnant until I&#8217;m 12 weeks but with her actually working in the blood labs, she might find out. Hopefully she will just keep it to herself if so. I know she can lose her job by breaching the confidentiality and that but&#8230; You never know.

Also, sick of people's unasked for advice already. Posted this ^ on my blog and had a response saying "You should tell your families. If something was to go wrong then you&#8217;ll want their support. Trust me"

How about do one! Do you know me? Do you know my family? Do you know if I would want their support? No! You don't know me at all. As a matter of fact I'd rather keep my losses to myself thank you very much!! I had enough horrible comments from IRL people after my first losses and don't want it again! Also the last thing I want is people knowing I miscarried, I don't want people ringing me up asking me if I'm okay or worrying about me! I don't need anything adding to the stress of having a miscarriage, least of all having to deal with other people being upset or worrying about me!!

I should KNOW what I'd want in the event of a miscarriage considering I've had 2


----------



## Button#

Princesskell said:


> Button# said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Button# said:
> 
> 
> Grr having cramps today so annoying.
> 
> do you get them weekly? ive noticed i am around same days too.Click to expand...
> 
> No but it is 2 weeks to the day after my spotting started and it's slightly heavier spotting. I think it's hormones. Still getting very dark lines on hpts so carrying on as normal until my scan next week. My first pregnancy wasn't half as much trouble! I said to my mum that if this baby does make it it'd better be a good sleeper to make it up to me!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry you're having this worry. Have you spoken to anyone? :hugs:Click to expand...

I spoke to EPAU and they said I could come in if I want to have another scan but OH can't get time off and it's a nightmare dragging LO to scans. I've decided to keep my original scan date of next week. 

Saw the dr today and got referred to the midwives so that's got the ball rolling as they also sent off the form for my 12 week scan. He also said that the bleeding and cramps could be because -sorry tmi- I'm constipated so he's given me some lactulose.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Dogtanian said:


> MummytoAmber- Im worried about weight,mostly how doctors and midwives are going to treat me.With my first i was a slim size 14,and my weight was not mentioned once,i wasnt even weighed,i was only given a GTT at 37 weeks when they realised babies tummy was measuring big,but i passed that fine.
> This time round i am a size 18.I agree that BMI isnt accurate but thats all they care about.Im absolutely dreading the comments,my self esteem isnt good anyway since putting on weight,i just want to be able to enjoy my pregnancy
> :dust:

Big hugs totally know what you mean. Im 16-18 at the moment.
You had any comments yet? Thankfully gp didnt say anything, im hoping for a lovely mw if not id seriously be considering a doula for some much needed mental support. x


----------



## mandaa1220

I am also one of those who are concerned about weight gain. My weight has fluctuated so much the past few years and right now, I'm JUST overweight, like a 26 BMI. I'm concerned about allowing it to get too high. I really just want to gain what is necessary.


----------



## MissyLissy

You can also add me to the list of ladies slightly concerned about weight gain! I'm not a Skinny Minnie to begin with- about a size 14. I'm guessing the doc will tell me to try to keep my weight gain to a minimum. So far I've been eating healthy (all of one week in lol) and I'm walking my dog every day. Though I'm a little scared to go back to the gym. I think I'll wait to talk to my OB about that before I start any exercise outside of walking. 

In other news, I woke up this morning feeling pregnant. My bb's are heavy and soar, and I feel a bloat. I also have a soar throat and stuffy nose for the past two days. That can go away anytime. I'm also lacking energy, but that might be due to this cold, or whatever it is and less because of the pregnacy. I think work is going to be rough today. I have a very demanding job and I'm already wondering how I'm going to make it through the next nine months. When are you ladies planning on telling work if you haven't already? I want to wait a little longer- at least 8-10 weeks so I feel more confident this will actually work out. But, at the same time, if I'm feeling so crappy, and I can't keep up, I really should let my boss know.


----------



## apple_20

Hey I wrote a response earlier bit it got lost I think. Congrats on the wonderful scans mine is in 5 hours agh. Hopeful not sure what you mean about your uterus? 

I normally have Vivid dreams but they get more so during pregnancy. I'm currently fighting a cold which makes me feel not pregnant as these sumptoms overise the pregnancy ones!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

apple_20 said:


> Hey I wrote a response earlier bit it got lost I think. Congrats on the wonderful scans mine is in 5 hours agh. Hopeful not sure what you mean about your uterus?
> 
> I normally have Vivid dreams but they get more so during pregnancy. I'm currently fighting a cold which makes me feel not pregnant as these sumptoms overise the pregnancy ones!

All the best for your scan :) x


----------



## kazine

Applied for my maternity exemption certificate just now. So free prescriptions soon \o/


----------



## paradise

Hi ladies, 
I would like to join this journey with you....my scan is on Monday...my progesterone dipped a little so I am little gaurded. Although this baby was conceived naturally, my first was with Clomid....so you can guess how surprised I was to be pregnant the first month of trying! 

Happy Healthy pregnancies to all!


----------



## laurarebecca1

paradise said:


> Hi ladies,
> I would like to join this journey with you....my scan is on Monday...my progesterone dipped a little so I am little gaurded. Although this baby was conceived naturally, my first was with Clomid....so you can guess how surprised I was to be pregnant the first month of trying!
> 
> Happy Healthy pregnancies to all!

Congratulations!! We have the same due date!

How are you feeling?


----------



## sportysgirl

Just to update. The bleeding got heavier and the scan was empty. I have had a miscarriage. Feeling numb. X


----------



## MummyToAmberx

sportysgirl said:


> Just to update. The bleeding got heavier and the scan was empty. I have had a miscarriage. Feeling numb. X

im so sorry to hear that x x


----------



## apple_20

sportysgirl said:


> Just to update. The bleeding got heavier and the scan was empty. I have had a miscarriage. Feeling numb. X

I'm so sorry to hear this :(


----------



## laurarebecca1

So sorry to hear!


----------



## kazine

Sorry Sportysgirl :( :( :(


----------



## Leinzlove

So very sorry SportyGirl! I wish you a rainbow FAST! :hugs:

AFM: I broke my foot at 5dpo... Specialist today put me in a high boot and crutches for 6 weeks...


----------



## kazine

Leinzlove said:


> So very sorry SportyGirl! I wish you a rainbow FAST! :hugs:
> 
> AFM: I broke my foot at 5dpo... Specialist today put me in a high boot and crutches for 6 weeks...

That sounds like fun if you need to rush to the toilet to throw up!! And getting up to the toilet constantly anyway!!!

December mummies should be arriving soon!!!


----------



## Princesskell

MummyToAmberx said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> Gosh...isn't it different in the uk. Here the expense of a baby doesn't start until they're born!
> 
> I'm waiting for the post this morning....I want my scan date!!
> 
> Is anybody else having crazy dreams? Mine are so vivid it's like I'm not even going to sleep! I'm sure I'm talking in my sleep too, dh hasn't said yet!
> I want to tell my parents this weekend, going to try and persuade dh. He wants to tell mine near when he tells his and we are not going to visit his until 4th of April. That's only 2 weeks away...not too long right?? :shrug:
> 
> I've got a horrid cold and it hurts so much when I cough, sneeze or blow my nose! :dohh:
> 
> Everybody else ok today? Xxx
> 
> Yes i had jaffa cake phone other night :/ lol!
> You had any baby dreams?
> 
> I had my first last night, going write details down im not sure if its bit earlier to go off gender from dream.
> I dreamt it was a girl i was 38 weeks gone.
> i dont think 14 days is long apart xClick to expand...




MummyToAmberx said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> I've not weighed myself yet mummytoamber, but I know I'm going to be bigger this time :dohh:
> They shouldn't look down on you because of your weight? They should only offer support so you and baby are the healthiest you can be?
> We have big babies in my family but I had a small bump last time, the midwife bet she would be no more than 7lb but I knew she would be bigger...she was 9lb in the end, they know nothing!!
> Do you excersise? I found yoga helped when I got pgp last time? Hope you can avoid it this time xxx
> 
> Are you going to keep track of it? Or just check whenever?
> You'd think that, but all it was ever about was my weight and just making you feel bad. I know bmi means nothing, it doesnt define a person and doesnt show you strength that one has. I havent since Jan, but i would normally walk 6 miles a day to do school run but im skipping that at the moment as walking causes motion sickness with me.
> I can just hope they wont refuse me a homebirth because of my bmi.
> 
> Couldnt agree more they no nothing, if anything they cause stress that we just dont need. Did you have straight forward birth? xClick to expand...


I haven't had any baby dreams yet. Last time I dreamt I ave birth to a monkey!! :saywhat:!!!
Did you have a home birth before?
I had a very straightforward hospital birth. I was certain I wanted an epidural and got it pretty much straight away so it was lovely. I would love to try a water birth next time though...if I have the guts?! Xxx


----------



## Princesskell

paradise said:


> Hi ladies,
> I would like to join this journey with you....my scan is on Monday...my progesterone dipped a little so I am little gaurded. Although this baby was conceived naturally, my first was with Clomid....so you can guess how surprised I was to be pregnant the first month of trying!
> 
> Happy Healthy pregnancies to all!

Welcome and congratulations paradise!! :happydance::happydance:
I hope the scan can reassure you that you have a healthy little bean growing in there. I will add you to the front page xxx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Princesskell said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> Gosh...isn't it different in the uk. Here the expense of a baby doesn't start until they're born!
> 
> I'm waiting for the post this morning....I want my scan date!!
> 
> Is anybody else having crazy dreams? Mine are so vivid it's like I'm not even going to sleep! I'm sure I'm talking in my sleep too, dh hasn't said yet!
> I want to tell my parents this weekend, going to try and persuade dh. He wants to tell mine near when he tells his and we are not going to visit his until 4th of April. That's only 2 weeks away...not too long right?? :shrug:
> 
> I've got a horrid cold and it hurts so much when I cough, sneeze or blow my nose! :dohh:
> 
> Everybody else ok today? Xxx
> 
> Yes i had jaffa cake phone other night :/ lol!
> You had any baby dreams?
> 
> I had my first last night, going write details down im not sure if its bit earlier to go off gender from dream.
> I dreamt it was a girl i was 38 weeks gone.
> i dont think 14 days is long apart xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> I've not weighed myself yet mummytoamber, but I know I'm going to be bigger this time :dohh:
> They shouldn't look down on you because of your weight? They should only offer support so you and baby are the healthiest you can be?
> We have big babies in my family but I had a small bump last time, the midwife bet she would be no more than 7lb but I knew she would be bigger...she was 9lb in the end, they know nothing!!
> Do you excersise? I found yoga helped when I got pgp last time? Hope you can avoid it this time xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Are you going to keep track of it? Or just check whenever?
> You'd think that, but all it was ever about was my weight and just making you feel bad. I know bmi means nothing, it doesnt define a person and doesnt show you strength that one has. I havent since Jan, but i would normally walk 6 miles a day to do school run but im skipping that at the moment as walking causes motion sickness with me.
> I can just hope they wont refuse me a homebirth because of my bmi.
> 
> Couldnt agree more they no nothing, if anything they cause stress that we just dont need. Did you have straight forward birth? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't had any baby dreams yet. Last time I dreamt I ave birth to a monkey!! :saywhat:!!!
> Did you have a home birth before?
> I had a very straightforward hospital birth. I was certain I wanted an epidural and got it pretty much straight away so it was lovely. I would love to try a water birth next time though...if I have the guts?! XxxClick to expand...

I really want a water birth!!!


----------



## Princesskell

sportysgirl said:


> Just to update. The bleeding got heavier and the scan was empty. I have had a miscarriage. Feeling numb. X

Oh gosh I'm really so sorry sportysgirl. I hope you have a good support network around you to help you through xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Leinzlove hope you can cope with the crutches :wacko:
Apple good luck later :hugs:

Laura are you putting it on your birth plan? I don't know if in reality I'd cope with the pain??


----------



## Button#

So sorry sportsygirl.


----------



## kazine

I want a home water birth. Told the midwife about my home birth plan today and going to buy a birthing pool off internet closer to the time :thumbup:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Princesskell said:


> Leinzlove hope you can cope with the crutches :wacko:
> Apple good luck later :hugs:
> 
> Laura are you putting it on your birth plan? I don't know if in reality I'd cope with the pain??

Yup that's the plan! When do you do your birth plan? (Total newbie lol I have no idea about all these details!)


----------



## ab75

sportysgirl said:


> Just to update. The bleeding got heavier and the scan was empty. I have had a miscarriage. Feeling numb. X

Sorry for your loss xx


----------



## ab75

Leinzlove said:


> So very sorry SportyGirl! I wish you a rainbow FAST! :hugs:
> 
> AFM: I broke my foot at 5dpo... Specialist today put me in a high boot and crutches for 6 weeks...

Hope you manage ok. My girls can be a handful,can't imagine being on crutches and having to look after them....and pregnant xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Princesskell said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> Gosh...isn't it different in the uk. Here the expense of a baby doesn't start until they're born!
> 
> I'm waiting for the post this morning....I want my scan date!!
> 
> Is anybody else having crazy dreams? Mine are so vivid it's like I'm not even going to sleep! I'm sure I'm talking in my sleep too, dh hasn't said yet!
> I want to tell my parents this weekend, going to try and persuade dh. He wants to tell mine near when he tells his and we are not going to visit his until 4th of April. That's only 2 weeks away...not too long right?? :shrug:
> 
> I've got a horrid cold and it hurts so much when I cough, sneeze or blow my nose! :dohh:
> 
> Everybody else ok today? Xxx
> 
> Yes i had jaffa cake phone other night :/ lol!
> You had any baby dreams?
> 
> I had my first last night, going write details down im not sure if its bit earlier to go off gender from dream.
> I dreamt it was a girl i was 38 weeks gone.
> i dont think 14 days is long apart xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> I've not weighed myself yet mummytoamber, but I know I'm going to be bigger this time :dohh:
> They shouldn't look down on you because of your weight? They should only offer support so you and baby are the healthiest you can be?
> We have big babies in my family but I had a small bump last time, the midwife bet she would be no more than 7lb but I knew she would be bigger...she was 9lb in the end, they know nothing!!
> Do you excersise? I found yoga helped when I got pgp last time? Hope you can avoid it this time xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Are you going to keep track of it? Or just check whenever?
> You'd think that, but all it was ever about was my weight and just making you feel bad. I know bmi means nothing, it doesnt define a person and doesnt show you strength that one has. I havent since Jan, but i would normally walk 6 miles a day to do school run but im skipping that at the moment as walking causes motion sickness with me.
> I can just hope they wont refuse me a homebirth because of my bmi.
> 
> Couldnt agree more they no nothing, if anything they cause stress that we just dont need. Did you have straight forward birth? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't had any baby dreams yet. Last time I dreamt I ave birth to a monkey!! :saywhat:!!!
> Did you have a home birth before?
> I had a very straightforward hospital birth. I was certain I wanted an epidural and got it pretty much straight away so it was lovely. I would love to try a water birth next time though...if I have the guts?! XxxClick to expand...

a monkey ahaha good one! 
No i havent i did with last baby but lived in rented house it didnt feel right. Had 2 hospital births both completely straight forward and in and out same day. To be honest after my second i felt amazing like i hadnt even had a baby this was when i weighed more (another point weight doesnt always come on to it) 

Im after home water birth without g&a all it does is make me throw up x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> Leinzlove hope you can cope with the crutches :wacko:
> Apple good luck later :hugs:
> 
> Laura are you putting it on your birth plan? I don't know if in reality I'd cope with the pain??
> 
> Yup that's the plan! When do you do your birth plan? (Total newbie lol I have no idea about all these details!)Click to expand...

34 or 36wk appt i did with my first. 
second i didnt bother as was never looked over first time and just went with the flow.


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Lovely's! Yeah... It's definitely a challenge. I will just stay off of it and ground floor as much as I can. I still have to take care of my babies. I've been walking on it for 10 days. The Emergency Room said it was a sprain, called back said they found a fracture reviewing my X-rays.

My birth plan hasn't changed. Just do whatever it takes to get baby and I through safely. As for the epidural. I haven't had one yet and have gone in with the attitude if I need one, have it.


----------



## DragonflyWing

I'm also worried about my weight this pregnancy. I only gained 27 lbs with the twins, and lost it all immediately...but the stress over the past year has led to me gaining over _35 lbs_! Now I am heavier than I was at 8 months pregnant with twins :( :cry:

I am hoping to gain little or nothing during this pregnancy. I had just joined Weight Watchers when I found out I was pregnant. I don't think I can continue with it now, but I can still watch what I eat.


----------



## Leinzlove

I ordered FitMama Prenatal workout DVD. It has a work out for each trimester... So far so good, but with my broken foot, I leave out some of the moves and re do the ones I can.

I hear you, I also don't want to gain anything.


----------



## Twinklie12

My hcg came back and want from 62 to 162 in two days, yay!!!!!!!

My progesterone went down 20.6 to 16.5. Has me alittle worried, but it could just be fluctations from the first test being in the morning and second one early afternoon. :/


----------



## DocMcStuffins

I had my scan today! It went great. We saw a little blob of a baby and a lovely flickering heartbeat. Everything was as it should be and it measured spot on my dates on 7+3! 

Looking forward to the next scan at 12 weeks now! 

X


----------



## paradise

laurarebecca1 said:


> paradise said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> I would like to join this journey with you....my scan is on Monday...my progesterone dipped a little so I am little gaurded. Although this baby was conceived naturally, my first was with Clomid....so you can guess how surprised I was to be pregnant the first month of trying!
> 
> Happy Healthy pregnancies to all!
> 
> Congratulations!! We have the same due date!
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...

Hi Laura,
Feeling tired, but other than that nothing else. Even with my first I had very little symptoms. How about you?


----------



## ab75

DocMcStuffins said:


> I had my scan today! It went great. We saw a little blob of a baby and a lovely flickering heartbeat. Everything was as it should be and it measured spot on my dates on 7+3!
> 
> Looking forward to the next scan at 12 weeks now!
> 
> X

Congratulations. Glad it went well xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Docmcstuffins: Wonderful news! :) Yay! x

Twinklie: I told you these are our rainbows!!! We got this, bump Buddy! <3


----------



## Button#

Docmcstuffins - fab news!

I also want a home birth. Really want to be in my own bed after birth if I can.


----------



## Twinklie12

Great news Docmcstuffins!!!!

I called my new OB (I'm switching practices currently) and they already booked my 8 and 12 week appointments. They were sooooo nice and understanding, much nicer than my primary care doc has been. They are even having a nurse call me about my dropping progesterone level. ahhhh I feel better already.


----------



## laurarebecca1

paradise said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paradise said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> I would like to join this journey with you....my scan is on Monday...my progesterone dipped a little so I am little gaurded. Although this baby was conceived naturally, my first was with Clomid....so you can guess how surprised I was to be pregnant the first month of trying!
> 
> Happy Healthy pregnancies to all!
> 
> Congratulations!! We have the same due date!
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Laura,
> Feeling tired, but other than that nothing else. Even with my first I had very little symptoms. How about you?Click to expand...

I am exhausted!! Boobs hurt and one and off nausea but nothing I can't handle, they've died down these past few days, hope it's not a bad sign!!!


----------



## kazine

Has anyone else collapsed from standing up too quick? I always get real dizzy when I stand up and have twice collapsed! OH caught me one of the times :haha:


----------



## apple_20

Good news scan went well measured 7 weeks with hb seen. So relieved got my own little blob picture!


----------



## kazine

apple_20 said:


> Good news scan went well measured 7 weeks with hb seen. So relieved got my own little blob picture!

Great news :D :D


----------



## Leinzlove

Apple: So happy to hear! Eeeek! So very exciting!!! <3


----------



## Button#

Brilliant news apple


----------



## Princesskell

Excellent news apple, docmcstuffins and Twinklie (glad they will give advice about progesterone, hope it's all ok)!!! :yipee: xxx

Ab75 it's lovely to see you :hugs: how's things? Xxx

I did my birth plan in the 3rd tri but all it said was epidural straight away (sorry ladies I'm a wimp :blush:), dh to announce the sex and dh to bottle feed first feed (I did go on to bf but a story for another day! :wacko:) I think if you feel strongly about a few things write them simply and let them know ASAP, they took notice of mine. I couldn't stand a home birth, I wouldn't like the mess and would be paranoid the house wouldn't be perfect..I'm too OCD :dohh: xxx


----------



## MissyLissy

Agh! I was just rear ended! I was parked and sitting in my car at the time, and a lady hit my bumper as she was backing out of her parking stall. It was honestly very minor, and we didn't even call the police. I just got her insurance info for my cracked bumper and went on my way. I'm more worried about the little bean than anything else. A low impact rear ending shouldn't hurt the baby at this stage, right?


----------



## kazine

MissyLissy said:


> Agh! I was just rear ended! I was parked and sitting in my car at the time, and a lady hit my bumper as she was backing out of her parking stall. It was honestly very minor, and we didn't even call the police. I just got her insurance info for my cracked bumper and went on my way. I'm more worried about the little bean than anything else. A low impact rear ending shouldn't hurt the baby at this stage, right?

No way. We hit a girl with the car when I was like 7DPO! (Her fault, she ran out!) That was extremely stressful as we didn't know whether anything was going to come back on OH and him get in trouble/criminal record and ruin our lives/dreams of being foster carers! Yet my baby is still going strong! Don't worry, that wouldn't hurt your baby.


----------



## Jalanis22

Happy my dr/ scan got moved to April 1st...a week less than before


----------



## Princesskell

Oh Missy I hope you are ok? :hugs: baby will be fine I'm sure, just try and not worry about things, stress will not do either of you any good :flower: xxx

Glad for an earlier scan Jalanis xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

Missy I am sure it will be fine, the worst thing you could do is stress too much about it. Impossible not to, I know! :hugs:


----------



## Twinklie12

apple_20 said:


> Good news scan went well measured 7 weeks with hb seen. So relieved got my own little blob picture!

Yay apple so exciting!!! :happydance:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Jalanis22 said:


> Happy my dr/ scan got moved to April 1st...a week less than before

Yeyyhh there's quite a few of us on 1st April now!! Eeeekk 1 week 5 days for me too; I can't wait!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Got my appointment with hospital this arvo- 

I've written a whole list of notes to ask haha! 

Oh and I'm excited that I only have to go to work 3.5 hours first! Short day weeee!


----------



## ab75

Hi PK, i'm good. Made an appt to get my progesterone checked next fri as that should be about a week before AF is due. But really hoping she doesn't turn up xx


----------



## MissyLissy

Thanks ladies. I'm totally fine, minus my cracked bumper. It was just the jolt of it. And of couse I've been cramping a little bit ever since which adds to my worry. I'd call a nurse, but at only 4 weeks, really don't know she'd have much to say about it anyway. It's not like anything can be seen on ultrasound at this point.

I'm sure I'm fine. DH told me worrying over it will hurt the baby more than the actual impact likely could. lol


----------



## kazine

MissyLissy said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm totally fine, minus my cracked bumper. It was just the jolt of it. And of couse I've been cramping a little bit ever since which adds to my worry. I'd call a nurse, but at only 4 weeks, really don't know she'd have much to say about it anyway. It's not like anything can be seen on ultrasound at this point.
> 
> I'm sure I'm fine. DH told me worrying over it will hurt the baby more than the actual impact likely could. lol

Having had 2 miscarriages I now know the difference between miscarriage cramps and normal cramps. My whole uterus is just in absolute agony and burning. Most cramps just feel like stretching etc. So if your cramps are quite light, they're normal and I wouldn't worry!


----------



## reeshy

MissyLissy said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm totally fine, minus my cracked bumper. It was just the jolt of it. And of couse I've been cramping a little bit ever since which adds to my worry. I'd call a nurse, but at only 4 weeks, really don't know she'd have much to say about it anyway. It's not like anything can be seen on ultrasound at this point.
> 
> I'm sure I'm fine. DH told me worrying over it will hurt the baby more than the actual impact likely could. lol

I am sure you are okay too :) I just wanted to add that cramping was constant for me from 4 weeks until 7 weeks. I didn't expect it! But I think it is pretty normal.

AFM, I had my second scan today! I was expecting her to say that one of the twins had vanished when I only saw one up on the screen. NOPE! One was hiding. We saw two strong heartbeats! Still in shock and I never expected this would be my motherhood journey :)


----------



## LeoTheLion

Hiya, can i join you ladies :) got my bfp this morn .. estimated due date 20th November :) we have a 2.5 yr old son so very excited for him to have a little brother or sister :)


----------



## Princesskell

LeoTheLion said:


> Hiya, can i join you ladies :) got my bfp this morn .. estimated due date 20th November :) we have a 2.5 yr old son so very excited for him to have a little brother or sister :)

Congrats and welcome!! :wave: I hope you have a h&h pregnancy...going to add you to the front :hugs:


Aw Reeshy that's such wonderful news....twins! What a crazy adventure! :happydance: xxx


----------



## burnsforbaby

so this is baby burns, aka "starfish" as me & hubby call it. doctor thinks ill be birthing before november 3rd because baby (according to him has arm & legs buds), so he thinks our baby is growing faster then the expected rate. which is fine by me!!! baby has a heartbeat but i couldnt hear it cause there just was no sound yet, he thinks next ultrasound on the 31st we should be able to hear it by then cause ill be 9 weeks. but i have no clue, just going based off what the doctor says. :haha: :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140319_162943.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MissyLissy

reeshy said:


> MissyLissy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. I'm totally fine, minus my cracked bumper. It was just the jolt of it. And of couse I've been cramping a little bit ever since which adds to my worry. I'd call a nurse, but at only 4 weeks, really don't know she'd have much to say about it anyway. It's not like anything can be seen on ultrasound at this point.
> 
> I'm sure I'm fine. DH told me worrying over it will hurt the baby more than the actual impact likely could. lol
> 
> I am sure you are okay too :) I just wanted to add that cramping was constant for me from 4 weeks until 7 weeks. I didn't expect it! But I think it is pretty normal.
> 
> AFM, I had my second scan today! I was expecting her to say that one of the twins had vanished when I only saw one up on the screen. NOPE! One was hiding. We saw two strong heartbeats! Still in shock and I never expected this would be my motherhood journey :)Click to expand...

Twins!!! Exciting!!! Thanks for the reassurance about the cramps. I've had them off and on since my BFP last week, but it's been getting progressively less frequent. :)


----------



## MissyLissy

kazine said:


> MissyLissy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. I'm totally fine, minus my cracked bumper. It was just the jolt of it. And of couse I've been cramping a little bit ever since which adds to my worry. I'd call a nurse, but at only 4 weeks, really don't know she'd have much to say about it anyway. It's not like anything can be seen on ultrasound at this point.
> 
> I'm sure I'm fine. DH told me worrying over it will hurt the baby more than the actual impact likely could. lol
> 
> Having had 2 miscarriages I now know the difference between miscarriage cramps and normal cramps. My whole uterus is just in absolute agony and burning. Most cramps just feel like stretching etc. So if your cramps are quite light, they're normal and I wouldn't worry!Click to expand...

Yeah, you are right. When I had my ectopic, I had what I thought was a "normal" miscarriage first, before it was confirmed ectopic. Those cramps you KNEW something was wrong. This is just kind of dull pinching and pulling.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Just had my appointment at the hospital! Due to 2 miscarriages and a placental abruption they suspect I may have a clotting disorder so have started me on a low dose aspirin to thin the blood just incase- she said it helps the placenta to form :) also because my dating scan put me back a few days which I insisted has to be wrong they are doing a rescan 2 weeks today to double check, they also said due to polycystic ovaries I need to have my GTT at 12-14 weeks as I'm more susceptible to GD so gave me a referral for that :/


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Great news from everyone who had scans yesterday :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Week 7 my ms seems to stepped up, sick yesterday morning / before bed. Then this morning however im kinda feeling ill be sick again before bed, my stomach feel so dodgy im feeling so dizzy. x

edit: yup second round done, yuk.


----------



## Sponsons

Hi, can I join you too.
I m due on November 19th. Had my first scan two days ago.
Will go back for a second one next week at 5 week 6 days.
They put me on cyclogest and folic acid 400 mcg.
Wish you all a happy healthy 9 months


----------



## Nanninoo

Hi girls :hi:
Can I join? I got my BFP on Wednesday at 4 weeks I worked out my edd to be 26th November (which is also my dad's 60th birthday) :happydance:
This will be baby number two already have a DS who is nearly 2.
Would love to have some friends to follow in the journey! :hugs:
X


----------



## kazine

hopefulfor1st said:


> Just had my appointment at the hospital! Due to 2 miscarriages and a placental abruption they suspect I may have a clotting disorder so have started me on a low dose aspirin to thin the blood just incase- she said it helps the placenta to form :) also because my dating scan put me back a few days which I insisted has to be wrong they are doing a rescan 2 weeks today to double check, they also said due to polycystic ovaries I need to have my GTT at 12-14 weeks as I'm more susceptible to GD so gave me a referral for that :/

I'm taking low dose aspirin too, but on my own terms. Docs and midwives don't know I'm on it. It's the first time I've ever taken it and gotten past 6 weeks without bleeding so I've no intention of stopping even if they tell me to so :shrug:

Glad to hear it helps the placenta form!


----------



## Nanninoo

kazine said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Just had my appointment at the hospital! Due to 2 miscarriages and a placental abruption they suspect I may have a clotting disorder so have started me on a low dose aspirin to thin the blood just incase- she said it helps the placenta to form :) also because my dating scan put me back a few days which I insisted has to be wrong they are doing a rescan 2 weeks today to double check, they also said due to polycystic ovaries I need to have my GTT at 12-14 weeks as I'm more susceptible to GD so gave me a referral for that :/
> 
> I'm taking low dose aspirin too, but on my own terms. Docs and midwives don't know I'm on it. It's the first time I've ever taken it and gotten past 6 weeks without bleeding so I've no intention of stopping even if they tell me to so :shrug:
> 
> Glad to hear it helps the placenta form!Click to expand...

I am also taking baby aspirin but my doc or midwife won't know and I won't be telling them either I had two previous mc's before I had my DS I had blood tests taken and found out I had APS (blood clotting problem) they started me on clexane (blood thinners) at 6-7 weeks when they detected a heart beat at early scan but I also took low dose aspirin from when I found out I was pregnant up until a couple of weeks after the birth and it didn't do me any harm if anything it helped me sustain a pregnancy instead of micarrying! I will be doing the same this pregnancy aspirin by myself and clexane injections prescribed by my consultant :thumbup: x


----------



## Leinzlove

Good to see you here, Nanninoo! :) x 

I'm on progesterone cream, B6 and prenatals.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My gosh my uterus is so tender tonight!! It all felt really hard earlier near my csection scar, it hurts to bend, stretch, move etc :/


----------



## zzypeg

Hi all..I am hopefully due 8th November, cautiously waiting for a second follow up epac scan on Tuesday, will hopefully get good news then can relax and enjoy it. This is mu 2nd pregnancy I have a DD who is 3 and a half. xxx


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Hey ladies can I join? Edd is 26th November but with having premies could be due anytime. would love a bump bump to ride this journey out with x


----------



## Leinzlove

You know you can be mine! :) So good to see you here <3!


----------



## mandaa1220

Woke up this morning with a sore throat! Does anyone know what I can take for it?


----------



## Nanninoo

Mummy23beauts said:


> Hey ladies can I join? Edd is 26th November but with having premies could be due anytime. would love a bump bump to ride this journey out with x

My edd is also 26th November :happydance: I would love bump buddies x


----------



## Mummy23beauts

So glad I have ladies I can share this experience with *yay*


----------



## laurarebecca1

I defo feel so yucky today :( just want to leave work and go back to bed!!


----------



## MissyLissy

mandaa1220 said:


> Woke up this morning with a sore throat! Does anyone know what I can take for it?

I had a pretty bad sore throat for two days earlier this week. I asked a nurse while I had her on the phone when she was giving me my Beta numbers. Tylenol. That's it, nothing more. 


Also, WELCOME to all the new ladies!! :flower:


----------



## Leinzlove

That's all I can have with a broken foot too. Tylenol...


----------



## apple_20

I can't take anything for mine just parcetamol and lemon and honey . Maybè look for some herbal cough sweets?


----------



## Leinzlove

parcetamol, I think this is the same as Tylenol in the US.


----------



## kazine

For pains I've been having calpol! It's paracetamol suspension and not only is it so soothing on the throat, it's low dose so you can have as little as you need.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Welcome newbies :D 

I take paracetamol for any soreness or headaches. 

Hopeful - tummy is feeling very tender and sore today. 

I am exhausted (plus youngest aint feeling grand) we've been asleep on sofa last 2hrs. x


----------



## Traveling mom

well i found out my current insurance ends on March 31st. My first scan was supposed to be April 1st but because my new insurance doesnt begin until May 1 I will have to wait until then for my first scan. That means i will be 13 weeks!! ARG. i was looking forward to the early scan more so for peace of mind than anything else. Looks like i will have another agonizing month to get through before i get to see my little peanut!


----------



## kazine

Traveling mom said:


> well i found out my current insurance ends on March 31st. My first scan was supposed to be April 1st but because my new insurance doesnt begin until May 1 I will have to wait until then for my first scan. That means i will be 13 weeks!! ARG. i was looking forward to the early scan more so for peace of mind than anything else. Looks like i will have another agonizing month to get through before i get to see my little peanut!

No way you can change the date of the scan?


----------



## Traveling mom

kazine said:


> Traveling mom said:
> 
> 
> well i found out my current insurance ends on March 31st. My first scan was supposed to be April 1st but because my new insurance doesnt begin until May 1 I will have to wait until then for my first scan. That means i will be 13 weeks!! ARG. i was looking forward to the early scan more so for peace of mind than anything else. Looks like i will have another agonizing month to get through before i get to see my little peanut!
> 
> No way you can change the date of the scan?Click to expand...

well my Dr wont see me until atleast 8 weeks which would be the 31st of March but they are full. so if i see them anytime between April 1st and May 1st it would cost me $750!:(


----------



## Leinzlove

Look for a private scan place. We have one here in Ohio and its only $65.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hows everyones day going? 

Ive thrown up 1-2hrs after everything ive ate today, cant wait till hubby gets home for a cuddle x


----------



## kazine

I still haven't thrown up yet but feel sick and very tired all the time :(


----------



## apple_20

Not been sick either not for weeks just feel sick quite a lot and sometimes come very close to it. I'm doing good just trying to get the news to sink in as I'm still not convinced I'm having another baby!


----------



## DragonflyWing

Traveling mom, if it were me, I'd reschedule for March 28th and fudge my dates a bit. ;) There's no way I could wait until 13 weeks! I'm going to find it hard enough waiting for 8 weeks...I'm not very patient.

I'm still feeling pretty normal...finally got 2-3 on a CB digital last night :) according to LMP I am 5 weeks today, but according to O I am 4+3.


----------



## Leinzlove

I can't wait to digi... but I only have 1 and I want the 3+...


----------



## DragonflyWing

Haha I keep telling myself the same thing, but I use them anyway. I think I've bought 3 or 4 boxes of them now!


----------



## Traveling mom

DragonflyWing said:


> Traveling mom, if it were me, I'd reschedule for March 28th and fudge my dates a bit. ;) There's no way I could wait until 13 weeks! I'm going to find it hard enough waiting for 8 weeks...I'm not very patient.
> 
> I'm still feeling pretty normal...finally got 2-3 on a CB digital last night :) according to LMP I am 5 weeks today, but according to O I am 4+3.

i tried but they are full up :( i decided if the little bean is there and cozy it still will be in a month. Plus, by 13 weeks there will be even more to see. and it will only be 1 week from when i plan on telling my family! 

we also plan on staying team yellow so i just take this as an early test of my patients :thumbup:


----------



## DragonflyWing

You're a stronger woman than I! That's true that there will be more to see at 13 weeks :)

I got so spoiled with my twin pregnancy- I got something like 10 ultrasounds all together. It'll be a bummer not being able to see the new bean all the time!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Glad you few arent having the throwing up bit too, its horrid. My stomach is in agnoy ive tried some food again see what happens.

How are you's sleeping? Im out for the count on night time, wake up about 5/6am for toilet. x


----------



## DragonflyWing

Not sleeping so well- I wake up a hundred times for seemingly no reason, and I have to get up to pee at least twice (one night it was 5 times!). I have pretty bad insomnia, and I was taking medication for it before I got pregnant. Now that I've had to stop, it's not so great.


----------



## Shineystar

Wow this thread gets sooo busy its hard to keep up!

I had my second booking in appt with midwife this week, they had a hard time trying to get blood off me, so after 7 attempts and two blown veins it was finally done. 

Now I am awaiting my scan date, probably mid April I would expect.

Im so jealous of all the scans everyone has had! however my constant nasuea reminds me everything is most likely on track!

My LG (17months) has not slept at all the last two nights, I am sure its down to teething, but jees she is normally the best sleeper! bought all the teething remedies under the sun today and I hope the powders work :)

Apart from that we are just getting ready to head off to Gran Canaria on Monday, I cant wait for the sun, as its been snowing here today!

Its so exciting that there is so many bumps in here now!!!


----------



## MissyLissy

Ladies, I just got the most crazy news, I don't even know how to feel. My cousin, whom I am extremely close to, she's really more like a sister to me, just called me today to tell me she's pregnant. It was unplanned, and she was breast feeding her son who is only 11 months old, so she didn't think it could happen. She has no idea when she is due, but her Beta is over 50K, so the doc said she could be anywhere between 6-14weeks! She thinks shes about 7-8 weeks though. She goes in for an ultrasound next week to find out for sure. Either way, our due dates will be incredibly close.

On one hand, this is amazing. We can be pregnant together and have little ones the exact same age.

On the other hand, I went through so much to get to this point. 1.5 years of trying, PCOS, not ovulating, fertility meds, IUIs, an ectopic pregnancy. And... This is horrible, but I kind of feel like she is stealing my thunder. I know this is awful to say. Plus, after my last loss, I'm still not completely confident about this pregnancy. If this weren't to work for me, I just don't know how I could cope watching her and her little one. This all sounds terrible, doesn't it? Really this could be a huge blessing.


----------



## GeralynB

MissyLissy- I think what you're feeling is a totally normal reaction. It will be great to have your LOs so close in age though

I think I might get through this pregnancy without really having morning sickness. I haven't thrown up at all and only had some nausea during the sixth week and nothing really since then. Hopefully I'm not speaking too soon. Now if I could just get my energy back...I am soooo tired all the time!


----------



## Princesskell

Sponsons said:


> Hi, can I join you too.
> I m due on November 19th. Had my first scan two days ago.
> Will go back for a second one next week at 5 week 6 days.
> They put me on cyclogest and folic acid 400 mcg.
> Wish you all a happy healthy 9 months




Nanninoo said:


> Hi girls :hi:
> Can I join? I got my BFP on Wednesday at 4 weeks I worked out my edd to be 26th November (which is also my dad's 60th birthday) :happydance:
> This will be baby number two already have a DS who is nearly 2.
> Would love to have some friends to follow in the journey! :hugs:
> X




zzypeg said:


> Hi all..I am hopefully due 8th November, cautiously waiting for a second follow up epac scan on Tuesday, will hopefully get good news then can relax and enjoy it. This is mu 2nd pregnancy I have a DD who is 3 and a half. xxx




Mummy23beauts said:


> Hey ladies can I join? Edd is 26th November but with having premies could be due anytime. would love a bump bump to ride this journey out with x

Hey ladies :wave: congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: better go do a serious update of the front page. Good luck for a h&h 9 months for you all :hugs:

Loving all the scan pics girls :cloud9:

The ms has hit me hard too tonight :dohh: I've been sick just twice so far but this evening I had a half hour sat by the toilet :nope: good news that things are still going well though! Xxx


----------



## Curlymikes

Hi girls! I am having a hard day today cause i had some light brown spotting. I am so freaked out because i had a miscarriage last year. It was only light brown til i pushed the TP up there then i got a few red flecks the size pf a pen tip. I have been laying down now and havent had any since. No cramping just a bloated feeling. I also had spotting 10 days ago which i assumed was implantation. Now i am 5w2d so it seems too late for it to be from implantation still. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## MissyLissy

Curlymikes said:


> Hi girls! I am having a hard day today cause i had some light brown spotting. I am so freaked out because i had a miscarriage last year. It was only light brown til i pushed the TP up there then i got a few red flecks the size pf a pen tip. I have been laying down now and havent had any since. No cramping just a bloated feeling. I also had spotting 10 days ago which i assumed was implantation. Now i am 5w2d so it seems too late for it to be from implantation still. Anyone got any ideas?

Spotting can be very normal in early pregnacy. But... It wouldn't hurt to call a nurse. If nothing else, they might be able to ease your mind a bit. Hoping its all ok for you, hon! :hugs:


----------



## Twinklie12

Missy, it is hard sometimes to hear good news from others after you've tried so hard to get your good news. It's totally normal. In the long run I think you will be so happy to have your LOs so close in age! My best friend and I were pregnant one day apart with my last loss. We were so excited to be preggo together. Now sometimes I get jealous that she is further along than I am... so either way you can have those jealous feelings!

My doctor called me back about my dropping progesterone and they are going to put me on progesterone pills until I am 12 weeks


----------



## DragonflyWing

My limerick for the day :thumbup:



Our twins were born in December,
A joyous event, you'll remember,
God said "I know it will be tough,
But two isn't enough!"
So #3 will be here in November! 


:headspin:


----------



## MissyLissy

Twinklie12 said:


> Missy, it is hard sometimes to hear good news from others after you've tried so hard to get your good news. It's totally normal. In the long run I think you will be so happy to have your LOs so close in age! My best friend and I were pregnant one day apart with my last loss. We were so excited to be preggo together. Now sometimes I get jealous that she is further along than I am... so either way you can have those jealous feelings!
> 
> My doctor called me back about my dropping progesterone and they are going to put me on progesterone pills until I am 12 weeks


Yes, of course you are right. Growing up my cousin and I were inseparable. It will be amazing to have our children basically the exact same age. My biggest fear is just loosing this one, then watching her continue on being exactly at the stage of pregnacy I was supposed to be at, etc. But, that is irrational. This just has to be my take home baby! 

I'm also on Progesterone til 12 weeks. It's not so bad- I'm glad your doctor is being proactive! :thumbup:


----------



## laodicean

MS is starting to ramp itself up now. Earlier than last time too - not looking forward to this! Had hyperemesis with J and guess I'm going to be having it this time too. Fortunately still have a small stock of ondansetron left over from last time but need to get in to see the docs for some more, else I'm not going to be able to hide this from everyone for long.

Really don't want to let work know until I have to. I only just got back from maternity leave three months ago!


----------



## Princesskell

DragonflyWing that is funny!!!

Twinklie I'm glad you have a plan for the progesterone and docs are doing things to be sure :hugs: I think your positivity after your losses is inspirational, especially with your friend last time, you both dealt with it so well as I know it was tough after you had got your bfp's together, but you were so focused on the future and your rainbow and never ever anything but happy and supportive to J, you must be a fab friend to have irl. Xxx


----------



## GeralynB

DragonflyWing said:


> My limerick for the day :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Our twins were born in December,
> A joyous event, you'll remember,
> God said "I know it will be tough,
> But two isn't enough!"
> So #3 will be here in November!
> 
> 
> :headspin:

Love it!


----------



## Twinklie12

Princesskell said:


> DragonflyWing that is funny!!!
> 
> Twinklie I'm glad you have a plan for the progesterone and docs are doing things to be sure :hugs: I think your positivity after your losses is inspirational, especially with your friend last time, you both dealt with it so well as I know it was tough after you had got your bfp's together, but you were so focused on the future and your rainbow and never ever anything but happy and supportive to J, you must be a fab friend to have irl. Xxx

Thanks PK! I certainly got down at times but I am optimistic by nature. When it comes to j, I think we both mourned the loss of being preggo together when I had my loss, she was as gutted as I was I think. Whenever I have a jealous thought I just tell her so she knows how I feel and she understands so no bad feelings fester. I feel like she and I both feel lucky to have each other. :) :hugs:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MissyLissy said:


> Ladies, I just got the most crazy news, I don't even know how to feel. My cousin, whom I am extremely close to, she's really more like a sister to me, just called me today to tell me she's pregnant. It was unplanned, and she was breast feeding her son who is only 11 months old, so she didn't think it could happen. She has no idea when she is due, but her Beta is over 50K, so the doc said she could be anywhere between 6-14weeks! She thinks shes about 7-8 weeks though. She goes in for an ultrasound next week to find out for sure. Either way, our due dates will be incredibly close.
> 
> On one hand, this is amazing. We can be pregnant together and have little ones the exact same age.
> 
> On the other hand, I went through so much to get to this point. 1.5 years of trying, PCOS, not ovulating, fertility meds, IUIs, an ectopic pregnancy. And... This is horrible, but I kind of feel like she is stealing my thunder. I know this is awful to say. Plus, after my last loss, I'm still not completely confident about this pregnancy. If this weren't to work for me, I just don't know how I could cope watching her and her little one. This all sounds terrible, doesn't it? Really this could be a huge blessing.


I think how you feel is normal, big hugs x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Morning, my scans at 11am not sure how im feeling, my tummy still feeling very sore. 
I am feeling uncomfortable about going seems my ms has got worse, i dont want to start throwing up as its about 30min drive away. x


----------



## apple_20

Good luck with the scan I was petrified before mine but it's such a relief when it's done. I had nervous sick feeling all the way there!


----------



## Princesskell

Good luck mummytoamber! I found boiled sweets helped on a car journey...hope you're not sick on anybody!!! :wacko: xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

Good luck Mummy to Amber!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

So exciting Mummy to Amber! Eeeek! :) x

It all sounds normal MissyLissy: I've had all kinds of emotions. I'd been trying for 9 months with 4 early losses. My sister announced at 4 weeks and cried about it being a baby she didn't want. I found out I was pregnant the next day and lost that pregnancy 6 days later. 

My SIL came over the other day announcing her pregnancy. She is 14 weeks! They are both having babies in September. I'm just very afraid of losing this pregnancy. 

I took my last FRER this morning and it looked nice.


----------



## Twinklie12

Leinz I hope this is it for both of us! We deserve out rainbow babies. :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I found a frer yesterday, considered doing it JFF, but think I will give to my best friend who's ttc.... Or would u find that insulting being the only one in group not pregnant fm getting hand me down tests?


----------



## Leinzlove

I would love it if someone gave me a free test. It's also fun to pee on! :) x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey, gosh im so happy :happydance: everything went fine. Baby is in the right place this was my major concern and really reason why i wanted this scan so im chuffed.
As i thought about my dates, little bean is measuring 6+5 meaning ovulating date of 17th Feb, but i did get BFP on 28th Feb. 
I'll see what size bean comes out at 12wk dating scan i'll go off that one, no doubt MW will be working off 28 day cycle and be putting me a whole week ahead.
 



Attached Files:







babybean.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 13









babybean1.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Button#

Great scan MummytoAmber. Congratulations.


----------



## Princesskell

Awww mummytoamber what a cute pic :wave: hi little baby! Xxx


----------



## Mummy23beauts

I am officially scared s**tless!! excuse my French... although dh and I have been ttc I have just told my mum about baby and she is NOT supportive at all!! she doesn't believe I should have anymore children (her own religious reasons)... wish me luck ladies xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Awww... Beautiful baby you have there! :)


----------



## Dogtanian

mummytoamber-so pleased your scan went well,i bet you feel so excited now.
Ive still got 9 days till mine,and im expecting to be approx 5 days behind due to when i OV'd
:dust:


----------



## Leinzlove

I still have 27 days! :nope:

Mummy: Its your life. Your body! And there are a few people that are going to think I'm a bit nuts and disapprove probably. But, I make the choice. Its my baby! :) Hang in there, she is sure to come around to the idea. :) x


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Leinzlove said:


> I still have 27 days! :nope:
> 
> Mummy: Its your life. Your body! And there are a few people that are going to think I'm a bit nuts and disapprove probably. But, I make the choice. Its my baby! :) Hang in there, she is sure to come around to the idea. :) x

She said congrats... Im in utter shock...

Mummy beautiful scan pic cant wait for mine x


----------



## Leinzlove

Yeah, she probably needs a minute to collect her thoughts. Has she said anything else?


----------



## Mummy23beauts

No just that she loves all of her grand kids... I think we've grown too close after my last 3 for her to act up again. Im sooo happy I can now relax and enjoy my pregnancy


----------



## Leinzlove

That's a good thing. :) These early weeks of pregnancy take to long... :haha:


----------



## Jalanis22

Congrats on your scan mummy! Amazing isnt it. Canr wait for mine which is days awayy eekkkkk.


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Leinzlove said:


> That's a good thing. :) These early weeks of pregnancy take to long... :haha:

Im going to treasure the 1st tri as with me having premies the whole pregnancy goes to quick


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm trying.... I will enjoy it much better after I see a heartbeat.


----------



## MissyLissy

Leinzlove said:


> I'm trying.... I will enjoy it much better after I see a heartbeat.

This is your time, Leinzlove. :flower: When is your first scan?


----------



## trumpetbeth

Today I have MS so bad it feels like a hangover. Plus I have a huge headache and Tylenol sucks!


----------



## Nanninoo

Aww mummytoamber what cute scan pics! :)
Think m/s is starting early I didn't get it with DS until around week 6+ mark I'm 4+3 now and I've had waves of nausea all afternoon!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Thank you ladies cant wait see every one elses as the weeks pass, so exciting x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Mummy23beauts said:


> I am officially scared s**tless!! excuse my French... although dh and I have been ttc I have just told my mum about baby and she is NOT supportive at all!! she doesn't believe I should have anymore children (her own religious reasons)... wish me luck ladies xx

sorry to hear that. 
hubby wants tell his family tomorrow it could go either way. 
i dont get why they cant be supportive x


----------



## laurarebecca1

Congrats mummy!! My ms is getting worse. :( bleuurtggggghh. The only thing stopping it is eating which I hate doing!!!


----------



## Mummy23beauts

MummyToAmberx said:


> Mummy23beauts said:
> 
> 
> I am officially scared s**tless!! excuse my French... although dh and I have been ttc I have just told my mum about baby and she is NOT supportive at all!! she doesn't believe I should have anymore children (her own religious reasons)... wish me luck ladies xx
> 
> sorry to hear that.
> hubby wants tell his family tomorrow it could go either way.
> i dont get why they cant be supportive xClick to expand...

it baffles me, babies are a blessing!!


----------



## Kians_Mummy

I've not really had much support from my Father but him and his wife has just tried IVF think she had 6 rounds on the NHS and they all failed :(. She's got a beautiful 7 year old though.

How is everyone? I've not been in here for a few days!
I sent my OH up into the loft & he got down 2 black bags of DS baby clothes! Only a handful was unisex though :(


----------



## Twinklie12

Great scan MummytoAmber!!!!! My first appointment isn't for another 25 days!!!! Agh!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Oh ma gosh I can't wait to start sorting out my baby clothese when we know the sex! Looks like our house has finally sold but for a bit less than we planned on as I'm just over cleaning and getting out for inspections!! So we will prob stay at my in laws for a few months to save up the missing $$ and hopefully I can get some help with ds and have no chores to do while pregnant :) then buy a place when I'm around 30wks


----------



## Princesskell

Sorry mummy23 that you didn't get the support you should...can I ask what her religious beliefs are? I hope she comes round. I hear you on the enjoying every minute of the pregnancy, I'm loving it.
How preemie were your preemies?

Ugh my ms is just like a hangover too, all day every day now. It is so much worse when I haven't eaten, so I'm trying to find healthy snacks I fancy...eating far too many biscuits! :blush:


----------



## Princesskell

Good plan hopeful, sorry you got less than you hoped xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Princesskell said:


> Good plan hopeful, sorry you got less than you hoped xxx

At the end of the day it's not worth the stress over a few thousand $$, I know it sounds terrible but I just can't stand being so clean anymore! Packing away all Jaces toys every day, and having to go out with child and dog when ever someone wants a look then they don't like the house for stupid reasons! "The driveway is too steep", "what if the retaining wall fails one day", "the yard looks like it has drainage problems"(when we are at the top of a hill- hello it's called gravity!


----------



## Traveling mom

hopefulfor1st said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> Good plan hopeful, sorry you got less than you hoped xxx
> 
> At the end of the day it's not worth the stress over a few thousand $$, I know it sounds terrible but I just can't stand being so clean anymore! Packing away all Jaces toys every day, and having to go out with child and dog when ever someone wants a look then they don't like the house for stupid reasons! "The driveway is too steep", "what if the retaining wall fails one day", "the yard looks like it has drainage problems"(when we are at the top of a hill- hello it's called gravity!Click to expand...

I can totally relate. We are also in the process of selling our house and it is very annoying when we find out last minute that someone wants to look at the house. We have to drive around with our 2 dogs and 2 pissed off cats! We will be happy when it sells! We bought a travel trailer and will be on vacation for the next couple years. Now we have to find a way to fit a baby and all it's 'stuff' into a travel trailer full time.


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Princesskell said:


> Sorry mummy23 that you didn't get the support you should...can I ask what her religious beliefs are? I hope she comes round. I hear you on the enjoying every minute of the pregnancy, I'm loving it.
> How preemie were your preemies?
> 
> Ugh my ms is just like a hangover too, all day every day now. It is so much worse when I haven't eaten, so I'm trying to find healthy snacks I fancy...eating far too many biscuits! :blush:

Shes just Christian but uses it as a hold on me, like if she believes something isnt right, thats it its not right... she didnt believe dh was who I was meant to be with either. But shes come around. My babies were 37weeks, 30weeks and 27weeks they come earlier than the one before but im hoping against hope that this baby makes it to term x


----------



## sandilion

My gawd the tiredness is just horrendous. I am utterly exhausted. And i keep getting static shocks whenever i touch my DS!! And the MS is in full swing. Just keep telling myself its all worth it its all worth it and it will get better.


----------



## Twinklie12

Hopeful congrats on selling the house! Keeping a house in showing condition is super stressful so what a relief indeed. Good plan to get some help and relax a bit while pregnant! 

I have been really easily exhausted lately. And thirsty all the time. I also keep waking up super early for me, like 6 am even On weekends. Then I just want a nap in the afternoon!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Apparently he's going in at 5pm tomorrow to sign so won't count anything yet! 
We've already sold twice and they've pulled out after signing!


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Twinklie12 said:


> Hopeful congrats on selling the house! Keeping a house in showing condition is super stressful so what a relief indeed. Good plan to get some help and relax a bit while pregnant!
> 
> I have been really easily exhausted lately. And thirsty all the time. I also keep waking up super early for me, like 6 am even On weekends. Then I just want a nap in the afternoon!

I can't sleep past 6 am no matter what time I go to bed the night before. Been like that for the past 4 weeks :(


----------



## Cangaroo

Me too! Up at 6.30 yesterday and today for no reason which is so unlike me! Exhausted already.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Morning :)
im also exhausted, ive just slept 16hrs. Im struggling with ms when im awake when im asleep it doesnt bother me. 
Im not same as you's eating doesnt help or drinking i just get this vile after taste which just makes me feel sick, not eating seems be best option for me but yet i am starving. x


----------



## laurarebecca1

Yup for me too; the exhaustion is killing me!! As week 6 hit so did the exhaustion and the nausea is also back! Got my appointment and scan to book forward to in 9 days!! Eeek so excited but also scared about baby not being there :(

Edit: oh and I'm so dizzy, especially when I stand up from lying down!! Anyone else got this?


----------



## laurarebecca1

Found a really interesting website for sexing baby! Worth a look!

https://baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Should I be worried that I have no symptoms at all now? I feel absolutely normal x


----------



## laurarebecca1

Mummy23beauts said:


> Should I be worried that I have no symptoms at all now? I feel absolutely normal x

I had this. Straight after bfp for about a week I had symptoms then nothing until week 5 and then nothing for a few days and now they are back. I think it's normal for them to come and go!


----------



## Mummy23beauts

laurarebecca1 said:


> Mummy23beauts said:
> 
> 
> Should I be worried that I have no symptoms at all now? I feel absolutely normal x
> 
> I had this. Straight after bfp for about a week I had symptoms then nothing until week 5 and then nothing for a few days and now they are back. I think it's normal for them to come and go!Click to expand...

Thankyou im sort of a worrier... although im happy not having ms


----------



## laurarebecca1

Mummy23beauts said:


> Thankyou im sort of a worrier... although im happy not having ms

Im a massive worrier too, I could only answer this because I asked the same question just last week!!


----------



## Princesskell

Mummy23beauts said:


> Should I be worried that I have no symptoms at all now? I feel absolutely normal x

It's still pretty early and remember some ladies don't realise they are pregnant till much later. I think knowing can make the symptoms worse because you are scrutinising them!! I hope you avoid the ms...a constant hangover is a bit sucky!


I've had the dizziness too and the tiredness is just so tiring!! :dohh: :sleep:
My little girl wakes me up at just after 6 every morning so I'm not sure if I'd be waking early anyway!! :dohh:
Raspberry lollipops are helping the ms today :happydance: xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Mummy23beauts said:


> Should I be worried that I have no symptoms at all now? I feel absolutely normal x

i was fine from finding out till just before 6 wks, now ms all day throwing up 2 x day min x


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Oh gosh, I never had any ms with my dd but was bad from day 1 with both ds... hopefully won't have any this time... maybe another little girl x


----------



## MarieMo7

So ladies, I live in the Dallas, TX area, and last week a woman here gave birth to quintuplets. She did go fertility treatments, but not IVF - she only used Clomid (which I took) plus Follistrom and a trigger shot. And she got quints!!!

I told my husband this and immediately he's freaking out that we're going to have multiples...ha! I had to explain to him that she didn't take Clomid alone, and the Follistrom + Clomid combination is known to highly increase the chance of multiple births. But it's still a little nerve-wracking...QUINTS! Gah!

So yeah. I'm counting the days until my first scan. 2 weeks + 5 days. GAH!


----------



## Button#

Ok ladies I'm out. Been having light to medium bleeding for the last few days with some cramping on Tuesday and I've just passed the sac. Good luck with your pregnancies and I'll pop back in in November to see all the new babies.


----------



## Jalanis22

Im very sorry button :hugs: feel better.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Button# said:


> Ok ladies I'm out. Been having light to medium bleeding for the last few days with some cramping on Tuesday and I've just passed the sac. Good luck with your pregnancies and I'll pop back in in November to see all the new babies.

oh im so sorry to hear that. x x


----------



## kazine

So sorry Button :(


----------



## MissyLissy

Oh my gosh ladies. I woke up this morning feeling decidedly not pregnant. My soar boobs, gone, no morning nausea like I'd been having, nada. So, I made the STUPID decision to pee on another Frer (haven't dont that since Wednesday. The line was dark, but honestly I was expecting it to be darker, and I was expecting the control line to be lighter than it was. It looked basically identical to my 16dpo stick, and I'm now 20dpo. So I freaked out, obsessively searched online, held my pee for the next 4 hours, and just pee'd on my didgi and got that beautiful 3+ (one day early too! :happydance:). I was planning on saving that test until at least tomorrow, but omg, I'm glad that i did it today, it gave me the result i wanted and it put my mind at ease. I'm soooooo insane. I'd never tell anyone in real life about this idiocy, so please don't hold it against me, ladies!! Haha

I thought I beat the POAS addiction last Wednesday, but after my relapse today I really think I need to go back to rehab and give it up for GOOD.


----------



## MissyLissy

Button# said:


> Ok ladies I'm out. Been having light to medium bleeding for the last few days with some cramping on Tuesday and I've just passed the sac. Good luck with your pregnancies and I'll pop back in in November to see all the new babies.

I'm so, so sorry, Button. :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Nice Missy! :)

I'm so sorry for your loss, button! I wish you a rainbow super SOON! :hugs:


----------



## MissyLissy

MarieMo7 said:


> So ladies, I live in the Dallas, TX area, and last week a woman here gave birth to quintuplets. She did go fertility treatments, but not IVF - she only used Clomid (which I took) plus Follistrom and a trigger shot. And she got quints!!!
> 
> I told my husband this and immediately he's freaking out that we're going to have multiples...ha! I had to explain to him that she didn't take Clomid alone, and the Follistrom + Clomid combination is known to highly increase the chance of multiple births. But it's still a little nerve-wracking...QUINTS! Gah!
> 
> So yeah. I'm counting the days until my first scan. 2 weeks + 5 days. GAH!


Wow. I've been under the care of an RE since last June trying to get my rainbow. My RE closely monitors us via ultrasound, and if there are more than 3 follicles, she cancels the cycle- and even then she warns you of the risk of multiples and asks if you want to continue. I'm surprised any RE would allow a cycle to continue if there are so many potential babies, and if you are using Follistim you should most definitely be monitored! 

This cycle I used Letrozole (like Clomid), and follistim. I had two mature follicles at the time of my IUI so I suppose twins are possible. But, considering one of the follicles was on my side of the ectopic, I'm guessing its just one. DH is still a little nervous that its twins though, lol.


----------



## Leinzlove

I do wonder which one of you are having twins? :) x


----------



## littlefishygg

Feeling totally shitty today. I reckon I am coming down with tonsillitis, and if not just have an awful bug but I have a splitting headache and it kills to swallow. That on top of already feeling sick and exhausted has made today so horrible. All I want to do is sleep but I have a 4000 word report in tomorrow that I still have 1000 words to write.

I just want to take a load of meds and go to bed but here I am up and working with nothing more than lemon and honey to help me through :( 

Feeling very sorry for myself today ladies, sorry to complain.


----------



## kazine

Last night was seriously crappy lol.

Went to OH&#8217;s gig and on the way back I was getting really sick/hungry. By the time I got home I just felt so ill I started crying. OH asked what I wanted to eat and I needed something greasy so we ordered a chicken wrap from nearby takeaway. We usually get it with chips inside but this time I wanted salad inside thinking it would be like lettuce and shit like a normal chicken wrap. WRONG. 

It came and it was absolutely covered in cabbage and red onion. At first I thought they&#8217;d put chilli sauce on instead of garlic sauce, and I was already crying with how ill I felt before it got there so when it arrived and I thought they got it wrong I absolutely bawled my eyes out until OH realised it did have garlic on and just shit loads of red onion (it was dark). 

It wasn&#8217;t very nice! Scraped half the bloody salad off, wish I&#8217;d just got it with chips!!


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Button# said:


> Ok ladies I'm out. Been having light to medium bleeding for the last few days with some cramping on Tuesday and I've just passed the sac. Good luck with your pregnancies and I'll pop back in in November to see all the new babies.

So sorry button :hugs:


----------



## apple_20

So sorry buttons you will be missed. Good luck in the future x


----------



## Dogtanian

Button,im so sad to hear this,and sorry you have had to go through this.
I wish you all the best for the future,and hope to see you in first tri soon
Sending you lots of :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## ab75

Sorry button xx


----------



## kazine

Am I being unreasonable?

OH is out visiting his grandparents, I'm sitting in because I needed to wait in for a friend picking something up. I'm really hungry and feeling sick because of it and he said he'd get some take out on the way in because there's just nothing in the house that I feel capable of eating. Yet he just won't leave until everyone else is leaving, probably to be polite or something, yet I'm sitting here feeling sick and starving because he doesn't wanna leave, and it's not like I can go out and get it because he took all the money with him.

Blehhh.


----------



## Mummy23beauts

kazine said:


> Am I being unreasonable?
> 
> OH is out visiting his grandparents, I'm sitting in because I needed to wait in for a friend picking something up. I'm really hungry and feeling sick because of it and he said he'd get some take out on the way in because there's just nothing in the house that I feel capable of eating. Yet he just won't leave until everyone else is leaving, probably to be polite or something, yet I'm sitting here feeling sick and starving because he doesn't wanna leave, and it's not like I can go out and get it because he took all the money with him.
> 
> Blehhh.

I dont think so, right now your carrying his child he should be putting you first. Well that's what I think anyway x


----------



## kazine

Mummy23beauts said:


> kazine said:
> 
> 
> Am I being unreasonable?
> 
> OH is out visiting his grandparents, I'm sitting in because I needed to wait in for a friend picking something up. I'm really hungry and feeling sick because of it and he said he'd get some take out on the way in because there's just nothing in the house that I feel capable of eating. Yet he just won't leave until everyone else is leaving, probably to be polite or something, yet I'm sitting here feeling sick and starving because he doesn't wanna leave, and it's not like I can go out and get it because he took all the money with him.
> 
> Blehhh.
> 
> I dont think so, right now your carrying his child he should be putting you first. Well that's what I think anyway xClick to expand...

He's leaving now. Took a load of hinting about how ill I feel and sad faces by text for him to leave lol.


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh Button I am so, so sorry. I have been there and losses are so hard. Take some time to wallow in it and grieve the loss. Then pamper yourself and get the support you need. You will get your rainbow baby, and I hope soon! Xo


----------



## Princesskell

Button I'm so dreadfully sorry to hear this. We are all here for you and sending thoughts and hugs. I hope you have support around you irl and can take time to grieve xxx


----------



## Nanninoo

I'm so sorry button x


----------



## laurarebecca1

So sorry button! *big hugs*


----------



## Jinbean

Hey ladies! Not been on here much as had to have a couple of early scans. Last Monday after scan they told me they believe this is a blighted ovum. Absolutely gutted! Have to go back in tomorrow (in 9hrs) for a confirmation scan and even though I'm trying not to get my hopes up, as they said last week "well at least it gives you a week to decide whether to pass it naturally or go in for an ERPC!" Nothing like killing off any hope hey?! I am still praying they were wrong! Will let you know for definite tomorrow if I am out! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Jinbean said:


> Hey ladies! Not been on here much as had to have a couple of early scans. Last Monday after scan they told me they believe this is a blighted ovum. Absolutely gutted! Have to go back in tomorrow (in 9hrs) for a confirmation scan and even though I'm trying not to get my hopes up, as they said last week "well at least it gives you a week to decide whether to pass it naturally or go in for an ERPC!" Nothing like killing off any hope hey?! I am still praying they were wrong! Will let you know for definite tomorrow if I am out! x

everything is crossed for you x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im sorry to moan myself i feel terrible, so weak and sick. Only managed to keep down 2 strips bacon out of what i ate yesterday. 
Ive got 3 x school runs to do, dont know how im going to manage x


----------



## Princesskell

Jinbean said:


> Hey ladies! Not been on here much as had to have a couple of early scans. Last Monday after scan they told me they believe this is a blighted ovum. Absolutely gutted! Have to go back in tomorrow (in 9hrs) for a confirmation scan and even though I'm trying not to get my hopes up, as they said last week "well at least it gives you a week to decide whether to pass it naturally or go in for an ERPC!" Nothing like killing off any hope hey?! I am still praying they were wrong! Will let you know for definite tomorrow if I am out! x

Oh jinbean sending thoughts and prayers :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jinbeam fingers are crossed for you

So sorry button


----------



## Leinzlove

Jinbean: All my thoughts and prayers. They have been wrong before! :) I hope they are again.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Jinbean said:


> Hey ladies! Not been on here much as had to have a couple of early scans. Last Monday after scan they told me they believe this is a blighted ovum. Absolutely gutted! Have to go back in tomorrow (in 9hrs) for a confirmation scan and even though I'm trying not to get my hopes up, as they said last week "well at least it gives you a week to decide whether to pass it naturally or go in for an ERPC!" Nothing like killing off any hope hey?! I am still praying they were wrong! Will let you know for definite tomorrow if I am out! x

Got my fingers crossed for you! And how insensitive of them to say that!!


----------



## Dogtanian

Jinbean-wishing you lots of luck today.
Mummytoamber-i know how you feel,i layed in bed and just cried last night as i felt so sick and helpless.Im also worrying about how i will cope when #2 gets here,sleepless nights and all the rest of it.I cant cope with my DD the way i feel at the moment,i have my Dad staying over for a couple of days to help
:dust:


----------



## Jinbean

Thanks ladies! Unfortunately we are out! :cry: It was a blighted ovum and the sac has already started to shrink so should hopefully start bleeding soon. Having to do it naturally as still breastfeeding my 10month old so they can't give me the pills or have an ERPC. Luckily it was the nice lady today, who has looked after me through my previous losses and knows my history! It was nice to be able to show her pics of my boy as she saw me early on with his pregnancy too! Hoping it all is over and done with soon as its my sons christening in just under two weeks and really don't want to be dealing with this on such a busy day.

Anyway fingers crossed I am back in first trimester pages again soon! Wishing you all a happy & healthy rest of your journey! Lots of Love!
J x x x


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm so sorry Jinbean. :hugs:


----------



## MissyLissy

I'm so sorry, Jinbean. :hugs: Take time to heal and I hope you'll be back in First Tri in no time.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

im.so sorry to hear that jinbean x x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Dogtanian said:


> Jinbean-wishing you lots of luck today.
> Mummytoamber-i know how you feel,i layed in bed and just cried last night as i felt so sick and helpless.Im also worrying about how i will cope when #2 gets here,sleepless nights and all the rest of it.I cant cope with my DD the way i feel at the moment,i have my Dad staying over for a couple of days to help
> :dust:

Aww i just want to do the same i could really do with helping hand right now. its good that your dad is helping you out. its amazing how much you just cant function with this bad ms. 
you going to see gp about it? im going try and see someone tomorrow im not keeping enough fluids down and lost 3lb since friday x


----------



## MissyLissy

Ladies who are a bit farther along than me and/or have been through this before- when do MS and other pregnancy symptoms typically start? I'm five weeks today, and I had some mild nausea last week around four weeks, but that's totally gone now and has been for a few days. Outside of mildly tender breasts which fade in and out, I have zero symptoms. Not that I want to feel sick, but if I felt pregnant that would offer some reassurance. :haha:


----------



## littlefishygg

MissyLissy said:


> Ladies who are a bit farther along than me and/or have been through this before- when do MS and other pregnancy symptoms typically start? I'm five weeks today, and I had some mild nausea last week around four weeks, but that's totally gone now and has been for a few days. Outside of mildly tender breasts which fade in and out, I have zero symptoms. Not that I want to feel sick, but if I felt pregnant that would offer some reassurance. :haha:

Like you I felt sick around the 4 week mark but that faded, my symptoms didn't properly start until I was in my 6th week. Even then it was tiredness and sore boobs, I still haven't had any real morning sickness. I was worried at first but now I see it as a blessing.


----------



## Nanninoo

Sorry jinbean x


----------



## Button#

So sorry Jinbean


----------



## GeralynB

I guess I spoke too soon about the morning sickness. I have been feeling great the last 2 weeks and then last night at 4am I woke up with a massive headache and puked I still feel nauseous now. I'm trying to eat some cereal. Hopefully it stays down.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MissyLissy said:


> Ladies who are a bit farther along than me and/or have been through this before- when do MS and other pregnancy symptoms typically start? I'm five weeks today, and I had some mild nausea last week around four weeks, but that's totally gone now and has been for a few days. Outside of mildly tender breasts which fade in and out, I have zero symptoms. Not that I want to feel sick, but if I felt pregnant that would offer some reassurance. :haha:

Mine kicks in around week 6.
I felt amazing 1 day and next i felt knocked down. Im really tired
My boobs never really hurt with any of my babies x


----------



## apple_20

So sorry Jinbean. I'm glad your body is already starting the process though hopefully it will be a quick proses.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

GeralynB said:


> I guess I spoke too soon about the morning sickness. I have been feeling great the last 2 weeks and then last night at 4am I woke up with a massive headache and puked I still feel nauseous now. I'm trying to eat some cereal. Hopefully it stays down.

i hope you feel bit better soon x


----------



## kazine

Sorry about the bad news Jinbean :(


----------



## kazine

My arm's reach co sleeper arrived today :D 



Can't wait to put it up when OH gets in from work!


----------



## MarieMo7

Ladies, how do y'all deal with the insane hunger (if you have that)?
I've managed to put on 3 lbs in the 2 weeks since I found out I was pregnant. I'm STARVING all the time and can't seem to fight that. 

I never thought I'd hope for MS to start (I had it with my first starting at 6.5 weeks) but man, I can't quit eating! I gained 35lbs with my last pregnancy and I'm not looking to do that again!!!


----------



## gflady

So sorry jinbean and button :hugs:


----------



## DragonflyWing

Since I have a history of twins and pre-term labor, I'm considered high risk and my family doctor said she can't provide my prenatal care, I have to see an ob/gyn. Originally, my family doctor said I could have my first prenatal visit and ultrasound with them, but they couldn't get me in until April 16th. I was disappointed, because my parents are coming to visit April 9th-15th, and I was hoping to have an ultrasound photo to announce the pregnancy to them. 

I decided to switch doctors now rather than wait until after the first visit. I found an ob/gyn close to work that's accepting new patients. They scheduled me for my first OB visit this Wednesday! I won't have an ultrasound yet, but I'm hoping they will be able to get me in the week my parents are here :D


----------



## kazine

I feel sick with anger!!!

I got a message on my blog (in response to me saying I'm not announcing until 12 weeks) telling me that I should tell my family about my pregnancy because if I lose the baby I will want support.

I replied saying no, I do not want people knowing if I miscarry, I'd rather keep that to myself I do not want people worrying about me and asking me how I am because that will make things worse for me.

She replies saying "I lost my baby at 22 weeks and it was the worst thing imaginable. You wouldn&#8217;t want to have a child like that and not have your family know, even if they aren&#8217;t supportive. You&#8217;d want your child to be acknowledged."

I AM SO ANGRY. If you even looked at my blog for 2 fucking seconds you would see that I have already had two miscarriages, I THINK I WOULD GODDAMN KNOW WHAT I WANT IN THE EVENT OF A MISCARRIAGE.

And she didn't even "lose" her baby in terms of miscarriage like she is suggesting, she terminated due to downs syndrome!! 

I'm talking about keeping my pregnancy quiet until 12 weeks because I've had two miscarriages before, not keeping my entire fucking pregnancy from my family forever! 

Jesus some people just need to keep their goddamn unwanted advice to themselves!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Kazine: That's an awesome cosleeper.

Dragonflywing: That's awesome you have an appointment this week! I hope they allow you to have an ultrasound for your announcement. AFM: I'm thinking its going to be a Mother's Day announcement at 12 weeks. I tried for an ultrasound at 7 weeks, but my Dr. is moving office so It's going to be at 8+6. Feels like a long wait.


----------



## Leinzlove

That's terrible Kazine! :hugs:


----------



## Twinklie12

So sorry Jinbean, if you ever need to talk about going through loss please feel free to PM me. Xoxo


----------



## Twinklie12

Kazine just don't engage with those people. Not worth it. 

Missy - I also have very few symptoms at 5 weeks so I can relate!!! 

I got another set of blood work done today (probably my last one) and based on my last pull on Wednesday last week I am hoping to hear HCG of 870 or higher when I get results tomorrow. FX!


----------



## kazine

Still getting questioned by that woman!!! 

"And in that case, why say anything as early as 12 weeks?!"

WHY ARE YOU QUESTIONING MY CHOICES.


----------



## apple_20

Kazine stop responding to her you don't need to defend yourself! Everyone deals with pregnancy after loss in their own way and it's personal to you.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Has anyone tried some lemon in water for sickness? x


----------



## kazine

apple_20 said:


> Kazine stop responding to her you don't need to defend yourself! Everyone deals with pregnancy after loss in their own way and it's personal to you.

I've put her on my ignore list. Gr


----------



## GeralynB

MummyToAmberx said:


> Has anyone tried some lemon in water for sickness? x

I made fresh squeezed lemonade and that seems to help


----------



## DragonflyWing

Mmm, lemonade sounds awesome right now. I think I'll go make some :)


----------



## Twinklie12

I have been doing water with lemon but only to add flavor because it's tough to find drinks without caffienne and without artificial sweetners besides plain old water!


----------



## Tigermom

I haven't tried the lemon water, but I've been craving sharp tastes. I purchases pink grapefruit juice with no sugar added, and it has been hitting the spot! I have been totally craving vitamin C I think! I will definitely have to give lemon a try too :) It's my FAVORITE fruit too, so that works out :)


----------



## Tigermom

kazine said:


> I feel sick with anger!!!
> 
> I got a message on my blog (in response to me saying I'm not announcing until 12 weeks) telling me that I should tell my family about my pregnancy because if I lose the baby I will want support.
> 
> I replied saying no, I do not want people knowing if I miscarry, I'd rather keep that to myself I do not want people worrying about me and asking me how I am because that will make things worse for me.
> 
> She replies saying "I lost my baby at 22 weeks and it was the worst thing imaginable. You wouldn&#8217;t want to have a child like that and not have your family know, even if they aren&#8217;t supportive. You&#8217;d want your child to be acknowledged."
> 
> I AM SO ANGRY. If you even looked at my blog for 2 fucking seconds you would see that I have already had two miscarriages, I THINK I WOULD GODDAMN KNOW WHAT I WANT IN THE EVENT OF A MISCARRIAGE.
> 
> And she didn't even "lose" her baby in terms of miscarriage like she is suggesting, she terminated due to downs syndrome!!
> 
> I'm talking about keeping my pregnancy quiet until 12 weeks because I've had two miscarriages before, not keeping my entire fucking pregnancy from my family forever!
> 
> Jesus some people just need to keep their goddamn unwanted advice to themselves!!

Oh Kazine... I'm so sorry :hugs: 

Some people don't understand that their advice is not only unwanted but hurtful. 

I'm the same type of person as your commenter in the sense that I announced early because we did with our son as well, and I would want to grieve publicly and have the ability to publicly talk about it if it came to that. That's my personality. I'm more public with things. I'm needy :shy: I'll admit it. HOWEVER I 100% get people not wanting that at all. Some people need to grieve in private. Some people need to take time away in order to recover. No one is the same. How could someone be so ignorant as to think the needs of one person meet the needs of all? :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry you were bothered by her. 

F.Y.I. (actually for HER information): in most cultures, it is considered normal and expected for the expecting family to wait until 12 weeks to announce. You do not need to justify to a random internet troll! :hugs:

Take care, hun! We've got your back!


----------



## kazine

Tigermom said:


> kazine said:
> 
> 
> I feel sick with anger!!!
> 
> I got a message on my blog (in response to me saying I'm not announcing until 12 weeks) telling me that I should tell my family about my pregnancy because if I lose the baby I will want support.
> 
> I replied saying no, I do not want people knowing if I miscarry, I'd rather keep that to myself I do not want people worrying about me and asking me how I am because that will make things worse for me.
> 
> She replies saying "I lost my baby at 22 weeks and it was the worst thing imaginable. You wouldn&#8217;t want to have a child like that and not have your family know, even if they aren&#8217;t supportive. You&#8217;d want your child to be acknowledged."
> 
> I AM SO ANGRY. If you even looked at my blog for 2 fucking seconds you would see that I have already had two miscarriages, I THINK I WOULD GODDAMN KNOW WHAT I WANT IN THE EVENT OF A MISCARRIAGE.
> 
> And she didn't even "lose" her baby in terms of miscarriage like she is suggesting, she terminated due to downs syndrome!!
> 
> I'm talking about keeping my pregnancy quiet until 12 weeks because I've had two miscarriages before, not keeping my entire fucking pregnancy from my family forever!
> 
> Jesus some people just need to keep their goddamn unwanted advice to themselves!!
> 
> Oh Kazine... I'm so sorry :hugs:
> 
> Some people don't understand that their advice is not only unwanted but hurtful.
> 
> I'm the same type of person as your commenter in the sense that I announced early because we did with our son as well, and I would want to grieve publicly and have the ability to publicly talk about it if it came to that. That's my personality. I'm more public with things. I'm needy :shy: I'll admit it. HOWEVER I 100% get people not wanting that at all. Some people need to grieve in private. Some people need to take time away in order to recover. No one is the same. How could someone be so ignorant as to think the needs of one person meet the needs of all? :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry you were bothered by her.
> 
> F.Y.I. (actually for HER information): in most cultures, it is considered normal and expected for the expecting family to wait until 12 weeks to announce. You do not need to justify to a random internet troll! :hugs:
> 
> Take care, hun! We've got your back!Click to expand...

Thank you! No matter what anyone says we are definitely keeping the secret until 12 weeks. Even though we've seen the heartbeat and are starting to relax, we want to announce at our engagement party :blush: even if that wasn't the case though I'd still be waiting until 12(+3) weeks.


----------



## MarieMo7

That makes me wonder - what's everyone else doing in terms of announcing - are you waiting until end of first tri, or telling right away?

With DD we told family and close friends immediately. We told "the world" (and work) at 8 weeks. So far only immediate family knows, and I will tell my boss after my 8 week scan, but not sure when we'll tell everyone else. I don't know if it's being on these boards and seeing so many women suffer horrible losses, but I'm paranoid about m/c now, especially after seeing the heartbeat at 8 weeks.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

kazine said:


> I feel sick with anger!!!
> 
> I got a message on my blog (in response to me saying I'm not announcing until 12 weeks) telling me that I should tell my family about my pregnancy because if I lose the baby I will want support.
> 
> I replied saying no, I do not want people knowing if I miscarry, I'd rather keep that to myself I do not want people worrying about me and asking me how I am because that will make things worse for me.
> 
> She replies saying "I lost my baby at 22 weeks and it was the worst thing imaginable. You wouldnt want to have a child like that and not have your family know, even if they arent supportive. Youd want your child to be acknowledged."
> 
> I AM SO ANGRY. If you even looked at my blog for 2 fucking seconds you would see that I have already had two miscarriages, I THINK I WOULD GODDAMN KNOW WHAT I WANT IN THE EVENT OF A MISCARRIAGE.
> 
> And she didn't even "lose" her baby in terms of miscarriage like she is suggesting, she terminated due to downs syndrome!!
> 
> I'm talking about keeping my pregnancy quiet until 12 weeks because I've had two miscarriages before, not keeping my entire fucking pregnancy from my family forever!
> 
> Jesus some people just need to keep their goddamn unwanted advice to themselves!!



What an idiot- losing a baby at 22 weeks is obviously a lot different to before 12 weeks! Yes of course you'd tell your family if you were that far! Past 20 weeks its not even a miscarriage it's a death and a birth and death certificate are issued and you have to have a funeral/ burial!! Alot different to a first trimester miscarriage


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I haven't told my parents yet but my mum stresses terribly and after my last mc which she knew about only as she was minding my LO at my house when I came home from work she will be even worse. Plus she spent literally thousands on Jace and I know she's not happy at her job and considering quitting and I don't want her to be influenced to stay there just so she has money to spend on us.

I have however told my close friends, because I did with my 2 losses anyway as I needed their help and support


----------



## MissyLissy

More people know than probably should.

I told my mom, because she's my mom and she told my step dad (with permission). We also told DH's parents and both of our brothers. My cousin, who is really more like a sister also knows (she is also expecting), and so does her mom, my aunt. I also told three good college friends because literally the night I got my BFP we were getting together for dinner and drinks. One of my friends walked into the gathering, announced she was getting divorced (HUGE shock), and told all of us we were getting wasted with her to commiserate. There was NO WAY I was getting out of that with without just fessing up the truth. Not just any excuse was going to work after that bombshell. I needed to bust out the big guns to get out of drinking! Lol

So...yeah. Basically way more people know than probably should at 5 weeks. I'll have a lot of people to inform if things don't work out- but they are all people I love and trust, so it's ok. Originally I wanted to wait until second tri to tell everyone else, but with my cousin expecting, she is waiting for me to announce before she does (my first + fertility troubles + she doesn't want to "steal my thunder" even though I told her that is unnecessary.) Since she might be as much as two months along (she'll find out for sure on Thursday), I'll prob end up announcing a little earlier than planned, but for sure not until I see a heartbeat and have a good scan. I haven't decided yet when I'll tell work, and honestly I really don't plan to announce on Facebook at all. Maybe something extremely simple and subtle at like 16-20 weeks, but nothing over the top.


----------



## Princesskell

Jinbean I am so terribly sorry. We are all here if you need us x


----------



## kazine

I've only told one person and that is my best friend, I gave her a card with pics of the ultrasounds on the front asking her to be godmother and she's so excited. She's carrying the card around with her in her bag and sneaking peeks on her breaks at work hahaha!


----------



## MarieMo7

kazine said:


> I've only told one person and that is my best friend, I gave her a card with pics of the ultrasounds on the front asking her to be godmother and she's so excited. She's carrying the card around with her in her bag and sneaking peeks on her breaks at work hahaha!

Awe so sweet! She's a great Godmother already :)


----------



## Tigermom

Jinbean, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Tigermom

As for announcements, we did ours already :haha: We couldn't wait! And as we counted the days, the number of people "told" was expanding at a rapid rate. I told my mom she could tell her two friends (because they prayed for us when we first started spotting), but she told EVERYONE she's ever met :roll: It's ok because most were her clients (she does hair). 

We did two announcements:
One of my son doing the announcing!

I had the picture up here but took it away because I was nervous about leaving his picture unprotected on the internet. Sorry... silly mommy worries. My son is in the first frame holding a sign that says "Mommy and daddy said I need to learn how to share..." Second picture holding a second sign "because coming October 2014, I'll be a..." Third picture is him in a shirt that says "#1 BIG Brother!" IT was super cute :D

The other to represent my happy nerdy side. Harry Potter Pregnancy Announcement

"We solemnly swear that we are up to no good-- Baby Due Oct 2014" was the title of the post
https://i1357.photobucket.com/albums/q747/samantharaechen/FinalHarryPotterAnnouncement_zps674744e1.jpg

We waited until we saw the heartbeat at the first real appointment. The baby was still measuring happy and nice with a steady heartbeat, so we got home and posted to facebook :haha: I told you, I have no self control :rofl:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Well that makes it real! 
Just received my referral for 
12 and 20 week scans
!


----------



## MarieMo7

Tigermom said:


> As for announcements, we did ours already :haha: We couldn't wait! And as we counted the days, the number of people "told" was expanding at a rapid rate. I told my mom she could tell her two friends (because they prayed for us when we first started spotting), but she told EVERYONE she's ever met :roll: It's ok because most were her clients (she does hair).
> 
> We did two announcements:
> One of my son doing the announcing!
> 
> I had the picture up here but took it away because I was nervous about leaving his picture unprotected on the internet. Sorry... silly mommy worries. My son is in the first frame holding a sign that says "Mommy and daddy said I need to learn how to share..." Second picture holding a second sign "because coming October 2014, I'll be a..." Third picture is him in a shirt that says "#1 BIG Brother!" IT was super cute :D
> 
> The other to represent my happy nerdy side. Harry Potter Pregnancy Announcement
> 
> "We solemnly swear that we are up to no good-- Baby Due Oct 2014" was the title of the post
> https://i1357.photobucket.com/albums/q747/samantharaechen/FinalHarryPotterAnnouncement_zps674744e1.jpg
> 
> We waited until we saw the heartbeat at the first real appointment. The baby was still measuring happy and nice with a steady heartbeat, so we got home and posted to facebook :haha: I told you, I have no self control :rofl:

I love the Harry Potter themed announcement!


----------



## Twinklie12

I am waiting until 12 weeks to announce - which will be Mother's Day! Both families will be at our house and my grandfather who lives in another state might even visit! Ahh I so hope this baby sticks because I am already excited about announcing then! So far besides DH my best friend knows (she is on these boards too!), and a neighbor friend know. That's really it. Whenever people ask why I am not drinking or something I tell them I am in the TWW. With my two prior losses waiting until 12 weeks feels right.


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats TigerMom! :) Love the announcement!

AFM: I'm with you twinklie I'm waiting for Mother's Day! Or the day before as I'm mailing out announcements.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I am thinking Mother's Day but not sure if I can hold out that long- well be 14 weeks by then!


----------



## Nanninoo

We have told my parents, OH's mum and partner and a very close Aunty of mine and of course our nearly 2 year old DS that he will become a big brother in November not that he understands just yet lol......but we're not telling everyone else until v day!!! I did the same with my pregnancy of DS and I will tell my brother and his wife around the 12 week mark. I also had 2 previous mc's so I was going to keep it quiet until the 12 week mark to tell my parents but I was too excited to keep the news to myself so just told close family for the time being!


----------



## sandilion

We have told my parents and DH parents, I told my manager and a couple friends at work.... and that's it until second tri. But im not even going to announce it at work. Everyone else can just realise as i start to show. Ill do a facebook announcement for friends only.

I have been warned that there are a lot of women at my work desperately TTC as my work is relocating to the city by this time next year, so the women that have been there for a long time but wont be able to relocate as well are desperate to use the maternity leave package my work offers so they can at least get that out of them! So once its found out i am pregnant again, its not gonna be too fun.


----------



## laurarebecca1

The throwing up has started :( 5 times this morning! Ewww! I thought I was going to get away without throwing up because even when I'm seriously ill I don't throw up!


----------



## Dogtanian

Jinbean-so sorry to hear your sad news.I wish you all the best for the future.
mummytoamber-i got cyclizine from the doctor at 4 weeks and it just isnt working,im hoping i dont end up hospitalised,i nearly did last time at 11-12 weeks but then it wore off
Loving the Harry Potter announcement
:dust:


----------



## kazine

8 weeks whoo :D

And a month today until we announce our pregnancy at the engagement party. (And a month minus a day or two until we tell family!)


----------



## gflady

We're just telling our parents in a couple of weeks when we see them. Not telling friends until 12 weeks.

Sorry about the ms to all those suffering. I just have constant nausea and tiredness. So difficult looking after a stroppy toddler as well.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i love that picture too :) 

*Touch wood* im feeling more human today, im yet to be sick after 5 days. I so needed a break time to fill up on fluids before it strikes again.


I feel for you laurarebecca its nasty.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

kazine said:


> 8 weeks whoo :D

Last month has flew over yey (minus bad sickly days lol they went slow)


----------



## Twinklie12

Ladies, got my bloods back, hcg more than doubled, should have been arond 900 and was 2178!!!! Yay!!! And my progesterone was 40.7, so all good. I can't believe it!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Twinklie12 said:


> Ladies, got my bloods back, hcg more than doubled, should have been arond 900 and was 2178!!!! Yay!!! And my progesterone was 40.7, so all good. I can't believe it!

fantastic news x


----------



## Nanninoo

Twinklie12 said:


> Ladies, got my bloods back, hcg more than doubled, should have been arond 900 and was 2178!!!! Yay!!! And my progesterone was 40.7, so all good. I can't believe it!

Good numbers!! :thumbup: great news :)


----------



## apple_20

Congrats on 8 weeks I'll be there tomorrow! 

I'm concerned I won't be able to hide this from work for long defo look rounder now!

We will announce at 12 weeks but have already told a few close friends and my mum.


----------



## Twinklie12

Leinzlove said:


> Congrats TigerMom! :) Love the announcement!
> 
> AFM: I'm with you twinklie I'm waiting for Mother's Day! Or the day before as I'm mailing out announcements.

Mother's day announcements, eeee!!!! :happydance:


----------



## GeralynB

We've already announced to family...told them at 7 weeks and the rest at 8 weeks. We've also told some of our friends. 

9 weeks today!


----------



## Twinklie12

GeralynB said:


> We've already announced to family...told them at 7 weeks and the rest at 8 weeks. We've also told some of our friends.
> 
> 9 weeks today!

Yay for 9 weeks and baby the size of an olive!


----------



## DragonflyWing

My sister knows, as we have a "tradition" that she's the first to know after DH. :) I also accidentally told someone at work (pregnancy brain- it just slipped out), but she's in a different department and I asked her to keep it quiet, so I'm hoping it doesn't spread all over.

We plan to tell my parents in 2 weeks when they come to visit, and we'll tell DH's family at Easter. I don't know when I'll mention it on Facebook, probably around 12 weeks.


----------



## MissyLissy

Twinklie12 said:


> Ladies, got my bloods back, hcg more than doubled, should have been arond 900 and was 2178!!!! Yay!!! And my progesterone was 40.7, so all good. I can't believe it!

Yay!!! Amazing!!! xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

GeralynB said:


> We've already announced to family...told them at 7 weeks and the rest at 8 weeks. We've also told some of our friends.
> 
> 9 weeks today!

oh my! double digits in 1 more week. :D


----------



## kazine

I'm so tired I wanna cry and probably will when OH gets in... and then send him to the chippy!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

kazine said:


> I'm so tired I wanna cry and probably will when OH gets in... and then send him to the chippy!

mmm chips and gravy, hopefully 1 day soon i can get some comfort food in.


----------



## kazine

MummyToAmberx said:


> kazine said:
> 
> 
> I'm so tired I wanna cry and probably will when OH gets in... and then send him to the chippy!
> 
> mmm chips and gravy, hopefully 1 day soon i can get some comfort food in.Click to expand...

Chips and gravy is exactly what I'm having! He should be back any minute :thumbup:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Oooooo I want chips and gravy!!!


----------



## kazine

Sorry everyone! :shrug:


----------



## Tigermom

Oh that sounds so good!!! :) Thanks for the craving :haha: 

I've also been craving fries with melted cheese, and I'm not even a cheese person?!?! :rofl: Let the pregnancy craving games begin ;)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

kazine said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazine said:
> 
> 
> I'm so tired I wanna cry and probably will when OH gets in... and then send him to the chippy!
> 
> mmm chips and gravy, hopefully 1 day soon i can get some comfort food in.Click to expand...
> 
> Chips and gravy is exactly what I'm having! He should be back any minute :thumbup:Click to expand...

aahhh im jealous. 

craving i use to have was chips covered in bolognese then lots of cheese and garlic mayo dip haha.


----------



## kazine

MummyToAmberx said:


> kazine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazine said:
> 
> 
> I'm so tired I wanna cry and probably will when OH gets in... and then send him to the chippy!
> 
> mmm chips and gravy, hopefully 1 day soon i can get some comfort food in.Click to expand...
> 
> Chips and gravy is exactly what I'm having! He should be back any minute :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> aahhh im jealous.
> 
> craving i use to have was chips covered in bolognese then lots of cheese and garlic mayo dip haha.Click to expand...

That sounds awful arghh. :sick:

I had my chips and gravy to the point where I was absolutely stuffed, and yet I'm still craving chips and gravy what?!


----------



## apple_20

I love cheese more now nom used to have a sweet tooth nod it's savoury.


----------



## Jalanis22

U ladies are lucky you can eat stuff without having MS. AFM boobs and nips are now killing me! And MS and nausea has hit me hard this past week and still.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Jalanis22 said:


> U ladies are lucky you can eat stuff without having MS. AFM boobs and nips are now killing me! And MS and nausea has hit me hard this past week and still.

i know what you mean im living on crackers and ginger snaps oh and capri sun.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hows everyone day been?

i was doing great today and felt so happy id kept everything down. watching rio with my girls got up and 'oh no' legged to bathroom and made up for it :( 

least i get lie in tomorrow school is on strike.


----------



## Jalanis22

I know right capri sun hits the spot. I drank one yesterday and it was sooo good. Fruits, cereal and capri sun do well in the a.m and afternoon. Then dinner sometimes sits well not always good thing i havent vomitted as of now.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Jalanis22 said:


> I know right capri sun hits the spot. I drank one yesterday and it was sooo good. Fruits, cereal and capri sun do well in the a.m and afternoon. Then dinner sometimes sits well not always good thing i havent vomitted as of now.

yes ice cold it has to be for me. 
wish i fancied some cereal or even vegetables. im missing all the good stuff.


----------



## Jalanis22

Ill be making some lasagna for dinner yumm my mouth waters already :haha:


----------



## DragonflyWing

I'm hoping MS stays away for me this time. With my twins I had it so bad that I was on Zofran until about 26 weeks! Hopefully just one baby = little to no MS *fingers crossed*

I'm sorry to all those who are getting hit hard with it now. I feel your pain! It can be really awful. What worked best for me was making sure I ate something before I even got out of bed (kept graham crackers on the nightstand). Ginger tea helped a bit, too.


----------



## laurarebecca1

I am thankful I have around 4 weeks off; it couldn't have come at better time. I just feel awful :( I might even squeeze in 2 scans in that time, we'll see what date they give me for 12 weeks scan!!


----------



## Princesskell

Aw Twinklie that's fantastic news :yipee:

My cravings are exactly the same as with F. Chocolate which I normally love makes me queasy, as do tea and apples :wacko:
I fancy savoury things like toast and quaver crisps, but then also birthday cake!! I'm constantly queasy but a little bite of something eases it for a few seconds!! Crazy!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Last night I went for tea and dessert with girls and made dh tea before I left, came home n went straight to bed. 
WAS NOT HAPPY to get up this morning gagging on the smell of dirty pots and pans in the kitchen still!


----------



## MissyLissy

I had some very mild nausea off and on today. Nothing major, or anything that stopped me from eating (yet)! :haha: I've had an awful cold though for the last week. I finally thought I was feeling better, then today my throat starts hurting AGAIN! So, I'm afraid I'm starting over or something. :dohh:


----------



## DissySunshine

Hi everyone! I just found out from the dr. today that my EDD is November 20th! We were hoping to hold out until December (there aren't any boys born in Dec in my family, lol) but we're OVER THE MOON! It's our first :D So glad to know there are others out there to share this with!


----------



## Twinklie12

Welcome Dissy! Congrats!


----------



## DissySunshine

Thanks! Right now it's still kind of hard to believe. I'm having one hell of a time keeping my sister from spilling the beans. She wants to tell the WORLD! She keeps pressuring me to tell before I feel like I should (which is around 9 weeks, after the healthy scan and all that). Bah. First time aunt for ya.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

DissySunshine said:


> Hi everyone! I just found out from the dr. today that my EDD is November 20th! We were hoping to hold out until December (there aren't any boys born in Dec in my family, lol) but we're OVER THE MOON! It's our first :D So glad to know there are others out there to share this with!

Congratulations x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Seen some of you's say this plus on websites about eating bit before getting up out of bed but its making no differance to me. 
Any other suggestions?


----------



## laurarebecca1

Mummytoamber; I feel you! I'm currently still lying in bed dreading getting up for fear of throwing up. Yesterday I wasn't sick straight away, I had breakfast and as soon as I put down my spoon I was running to toilet! So I don't think it's going to help me either. I stayed at parents house last night so I hope it doesn't happen as I haven't told them yet!

I'm trying drinks cordial this morning before getting up instead of something heavy. I don't seem to feel sick so far!! *touch wood*


----------



## laurarebecca1

DissySunshine said:


> Hi everyone! I just found out from the dr. today that my EDD is November 20th! We were hoping to hold out until December (there aren't any boys born in Dec in my family, lol) but we're OVER THE MOON! It's our first :D So glad to know there are others out there to share this with!

Congratulations and welcome!! Bless about your sister, you have one very proud auntie there!! She is going to spoil her niece/nephew!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> Mummytoamber; I feel you! I'm currently still lying in bed dreading getting up for fear of throwing up. Yesterday I wasn't sick straight away, I had breakfast and as soon as I put down my spoon I was running to toilet! So I don't think it's going to help me either. I stayed at parents house last night so I hope it doesn't happen as I haven't told them yet!
> 
> I'm trying drinks cordial this morning before getting up instead of something heavy. I don't seem to feel sick so far!! *touch wood*

have let me know how that goes ill give it a try. 
twice ive risen from bed this morning twice its happened. My break was short lived about 10hrs lol


----------



## laurarebecca1

Im up and had breakfast but not straight away; I seem to be okay so far. But mine might have just been a one off!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Who else has a scan on 1st April? I'm getting excited!!!


----------



## MissyLissy

laurarebecca1 said:


> Who else has a scan on 1st April? I'm getting excited!!!

Me! I'm going in bright and early on April 1st. It's a very early scan at only 6+1 to rule out ectopic. Hopefully I'll see everything I need to see, but I know there is a chance I won't that early.


----------



## laurarebecca1

MissyLissy said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Who else has a scan on 1st April? I'm getting excited!!!
> 
> Me! I'm going in bright and early on April 1st. It's a very early scan at only 6+1 to rule out ectopic. Hopefully I'll see everything I need to see, but I know there is a chance I won't that early.Click to expand...

Mines at 1pm and I'll be 8+1. I hope baby's okay in there :( I'm petrified of seeing nothing!


----------



## Dogtanian

Mine is on the 31st at 6pm and im starting to get nervous now.We then have a belated mothers day meal with OH family so i wont get the chance to post on here till the next day,so it will be more like the 1st!
Ive been soooo sick and nauseous i have to believe there is a baby in there,this cant have all been for nothing!
:dust:


----------



## DissySunshine

My dr. won't allow me to see her until TEN WEEKS. April 24th. Five more weeks to go :wacko: until I get to hear a heartbeat. I tried to haggle it down to eight, but nope, no go. Congrats to your earlier scans! You lucky, lucky ladies...


----------



## GeralynB

I just went and had blood taken. They took six vials. Now I'm eating and I'm exhausted and ready for a nap already. I've only been up for 2 hours! I hope I get some energy back soon.


----------



## kazine

I got 2 letters through the post today, one is obviously my 12 week scan on 24th April, saying its an appointment for an ultrasound in the Obstetric Department, to have a full bladder, yada yada.

The second also says it's in the Obstetric Department, but it doesn't say anything about a scan or full bladder or anything. And I will be 22 weeks on the day. It also asks me to bring my FMU sample.

What's this? Is it my 20 week scan? If so I'm gutted that it's at 22 weeks. Means waiting especially long to find out if I'm having a girl or boy! 

Jodi x


----------



## DragonflyWing

So in the UK, the NHS sends you a letter telling you when your appointments are? You aren't able to make the appointment yourself for the day/time you want?


----------



## kazine

DragonflyWing said:


> So in the UK, the NHS sends you a letter telling you when your appointments are? You aren't able to make the appointment yourself for the day/time you want?

Haha noooooo! That's free healthcare for you! 

Update: It isn't my 20 week scan it's a consultant appointment? Don't know what for!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

DragonflyWing said:


> So in the UK, the NHS sends you a letter telling you when your appointments are? You aren't able to make the appointment yourself for the day/time you want?

 Nope can alter them if your unable to make date/time offered but chances are you'll have wait a fair few more days x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

kazine said:


> DragonflyWing said:
> 
> 
> So in the UK, the NHS sends you a letter telling you when your appointments are? You aren't able to make the appointment yourself for the day/time you want?
> 
> Haha noooooo! That's free healthcare for you!
> 
> Update: It isn't my 20 week scan it's a consultant appointment? Don't know what for!Click to expand...

Are you under extra care?


----------



## kazine

MummyToAmberx said:


> kazine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DragonflyWing said:
> 
> 
> So in the UK, the NHS sends you a letter telling you when your appointments are? You aren't able to make the appointment yourself for the day/time you want?
> 
> Haha noooooo! That's free healthcare for you!
> 
> Update: It isn't my 20 week scan it's a consultant appointment? Don't know what for!Click to expand...
> 
> Are you under extra care?Click to expand...

They wanted me to be seen by someone because of my mental health issues I think, she put me as medium risk because of it, but 1st July seems like a long time before the first appointment for that!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Also i maybe be wrong but i dont think you need full bladder for 20wk scan x


----------



## kazine

MummyToAmberx said:


> Also i maybe be wrong but i dont think you need full bladder for 20wk scan x

I didn't think you did, I was just giving examples of stuff on the 12 week letter to do with ultrasounds and none of it was on the second letter lol.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

kazine said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DragonflyWing said:
> 
> 
> So in the UK, the NHS sends you a letter telling you when your appointments are? You aren't able to make the appointment yourself for the day/time you want?
> 
> Haha noooooo! That's free healthcare for you!
> 
> Update: It isn't my 20 week scan it's a consultant appointment? Don't know what for!Click to expand...
> 
> Are you under extra care?Click to expand...
> 
> They wanted me to be seen by someone because of my mental health issues I think, she put me as medium risk because of it, but 1st July seems like a long time before the first appointment for that!Click to expand...

Sounds about right to see consultant this tends to happen after 20wk scan.
This was when i first had my consultant appt.


----------



## Dogtanian

Im still waiting for my midwife booking appointment and 12 week scan date.Last time my midwife appointment was at 9+4,so i wish the letter would hurry up and arrive,really dont want to chase it up.Seeing as you have yours Kazine,im hopeful i will get mine soon as we are the same due date
:dust:


----------



## kazine

I had my midwife appointment last wednesday!


----------



## DragonflyWing

My first prenatal appointment is in less than 3 hours! I don't think they'll be doing a scan, just an exam and blood tests, but I'm still really excited for some reason. I think it's because having the pregnancy confirmed by a professional makes it seem more "real."


----------



## kazine

DragonflyWing said:


> My first prenatal appointment is in less than 3 hours! I don't think they'll be doing a scan, just an exam and blood tests, but I'm still really excited for some reason. I think it's because having the pregnancy confirmed by a professional makes it seem more "real."

In the UK they don't even bother confirming!! only reason I got mine confirmed with urine test was because my psychiatrist asked my GP to, think she thought my mental health problems makes me a compulsive liar -.-


----------



## KCwantsbaby

I had my first scan today!! It was amazing!! We saw the little heart flickering away :) New due date Nov 18th!!:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







baby F 3.26.14.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Leinzlove

KC: Beautiful Baby! Congrats!!

DragonflyWing: Eeeek! So exciting!!! <3


----------



## laurarebecca1

Beautiful baby KC!!


----------



## Traveling mom

so i broke down and called my dr to see if there was anything they could do for my morning sickness. It has become all day sickness rather than morning sickness. They prescribed me Zofran and so far it is a miracle! i dont feel nearly as nauseous as i had been feeling! i highly recomend asking your dr about it if you are also struggling and the good thing is it is safe for baby!:thumbup:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Traveling mom said:


> so i broke down and called my dr to see if there was anything they could do for my morning sickness. It has become all day sickness rather than morning sickness. They prescribed me Zofran and so far it is a miracle! i dont feel nearly as nauseous as i had been feeling! i highly recomend asking your dr about it if you are also struggling and the good thing is it is safe for baby!:thumbup:

So glad you found something that helps you!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Traveling mom said:


> so i broke down and called my dr to see if there was anything they could do for my morning sickness. It has become all day sickness rather than morning sickness. They prescribed me Zofran and so far it is a miracle! i dont feel nearly as nauseous as i had been feeling! i highly recomend asking your dr about it if you are also struggling and the good thing is it is safe for baby!:thumbup:

Im going to ask for some different tablets. I'll see if they mention these. 
Im glad your feeling better :)


----------



## apple_20

Hard to keep up!

Congrats on the scans an appointments. 8 weeks today for me :)


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Evening ladies... so im kind of in a pickle :(... I still hsve no symptoms at all and im worried that when I have my scan there won't be anything there... has anyone gone through the first tri without any symptoms at all?


----------



## mummy_vic

Hello everyone can I join you all, I'm due on November 27th. I found out on Monday that I'm expecting baby No. 3. My two girls are 5 and 8, it was a huge shock as we have tried a few years ago for number 3 but I miscarried quite a few times then nothing happened at all so we just got on with things. Now this lol! My youngest will be 6 when baby arrives, I feel so out of practice so some of you with younger kids can keep me right!


----------



## apple_20

Welcome and congrats sounds like you will have a lovely age gap as your children are old enough to understand what's going on and talk about emotions etc. also fingerscrossed help out! It will all come flooding back


----------



## Jalanis22

laurarebecca1 said:


> Who else has a scan on 1st April? I'm getting excited!!!

Me! Excited but scared im gnna b scared to look at the screen and see no heartbeat again. Mines at 10:30a.m ahhh almost here


----------



## Traveling mom

Mummy23beauts said:


> Evening ladies... so im kind of in a pickle :(... I still hsve no symptoms at all and im worried that when I have my scan there won't be anything there... has anyone gone through the first tri without any symptoms at all?

i would try to relax and enjoy it. i was in the same boat as you around 5 weeks and then right before six weeks the sickness hit me like a truck. just think of it as the calm before the storm.


----------



## mummy_vic

apple_20 said:


> Welcome and congrats sounds like you will have a lovely age gap as your children are old enough to understand what's going on and talk about emotions etc. also fingerscrossed help out! It will all come flooding back

Yes I think they'll be fab big sisters, they are both very helpful and caring. You look like you'll have a lovely small-ish gap I had similar with my girls, he'll still be able to fetch you nappies and wipes:lol:. Will you be in double buggy territory?


----------



## kazine

Goddamn I really want a Kopparberg Strawberry & Lime cider.

But Im freaking pregnant! What are you playing at, body?


----------



## apple_20

He'll be 2 and 3 months so not getting a double buggy just buggy board and sling should do it. He is already fetching his own nappies and putting them into the bin so cute. I'm just hoping I can get him potty trainee this summer!


----------



## apple_20

kazine said:


> Goddamn I really want a Kopparberg Strawberry & Lime cider.
> 
> But Im freaking pregnant! What are you playing at, body?

I want one too. They do non alcoholic ones whîch are nearly as good.


----------



## kazine

apple_20 said:


> kazine said:
> 
> 
> Goddamn I really want a Kopparberg Strawberry & Lime cider.
> 
> But Im freaking pregnant! What are you playing at, body?
> 
> I want one too. They do non alcoholic ones whîch are nearly as good.Click to expand...

:nope: Not the strawberry and lime, they do the mixed fruits but I don't like that! So sad :(


----------



## apple_20

They do pear ones too if you like them though can't find them recently. I have crabbies craving lol


----------



## kazine

Don't like the pear ones either :'(

Always been really picky with my alcohol :')


----------



## Princesskell

DissySunshine said:


> Hi everyone! I just found out from the dr. today that my EDD is November 20th! We were hoping to hold out until December (there aren't any boys born in Dec in my family, lol) but we're OVER THE MOON! It's our first :D So glad to know there are others out there to share this with!





mummy_vic said:


> Hello everyone can I join you all, I'm due on November 27th. I found out on Monday that I'm expecting baby No. 3. My two girls are 5 and 8, it was a huge shock as we have tried a few years ago for number 3 but I miscarried quite a few times then nothing happened at all so we just got on with things. Now this lol! My youngest will be 6 when baby arrives, I feel so out of practice so some of you with younger kids can keep me right!

Congrats ladies :happydance: welcome to the thread! I will add you to the front page...h&h 9 months xxx


KCwantsbaby said:


> I had my first scan today!! It was amazing!! We saw the little heart flickering away :) New due date Nov 18th!!:cloud9:

Awwww lovely! :cloud9: do you want me to change your edd? Xxx


----------



## kazine

Goddamn it, THIS just showed up on my Facebook news feed!!



WHY!!! :brat:


----------



## Leinzlove

OH But, its sooo much more worth it to be PREGNANT!!! We can drink in 8 months!


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Princesskell said:


> DissySunshine said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I just found out from the dr. today that my EDD is November 20th! We were hoping to hold out until December (there aren't any boys born in Dec in my family, lol) but we're OVER THE MOON! It's our first :D So glad to know there are others out there to share this with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy_vic said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone can I join you all, I'm due on November 27th. I found out on Monday that I'm expecting baby No. 3. My two girls are 5 and 8, it was a huge shock as we have tried a few years ago for number 3 but I miscarried quite a few times then nothing happened at all so we just got on with things. Now this lol! My youngest will be 6 when baby arrives, I feel so out of practice so some of you with younger kids can keep me right!Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats ladies :happydance: welcome to the thread! I will add you to the front page...h&h 9 months xxx
> 
> 
> KCwantsbaby said:
> 
> 
> I had my first scan today!! It was amazing!! We saw the little heart flickering away :) New due date Nov 18th!!:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Awwww lovely! :cloud9: do you want me to change your edd? XxxClick to expand...


Yes please :)


----------



## DissySunshine

Traveling mom said:


> Mummy23beauts said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies... so im kind of in a pickle :(... I still hsve no symptoms at all and im worried that when I have my scan there won't be anything there... has anyone gone through the first tri without any symptoms at all?
> 
> i would try to relax and enjoy it. i was in the same boat as you around 5 weeks and then right before six weeks the sickness hit me like a truck. just think of it as the calm before the storm.Click to expand...

I told my doctor that I've only felt tired, and he didn't seem too concerned. I've heard some people never feel symptoms, while for some the symptoms come on later...I'm in your boat, though! Who woulda thought we would WANT nausea? haha!


----------



## kazine

Leinzlove said:


> OH But, its sooo much more worth it to be PREGNANT!!! We can drink in 8 months!

I knooow I know. I'm not gonna. I've sent OH to Tesco to get strawberry cordial and lemonade. Gonna have to make do! :'(


----------



## Leinzlove

Mummy: Try not to worry~ I bet you'll have loads of symptoms soon. Some women never even know they are pregnant.

Most commonly they arrive around 6 weeks.


----------



## DragonflyWing

I had my first prenatal appointment this afternoon. I saw a midwife, and she took my medical history, and did a basic exam. Had a pap test done and some bloodwork, and they took a urine sample. 

I asked when I would have an ultrasound to check for twins, and she said 20 weeks!! My jaw must have dropped to the floor and my heart sank. I told her that I with my last pregnancy my doctor had offered a scan at 8 weeks, and that I would just about die from anticipation if I had to wait until 20 weeks to find out. She said we could tell a little white lie and say that I'm not sure of my dates, so I can get a dating scan in 2 weeks. *HUGE sigh of relief*

So I have my first ultrasound on April 8th :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay for early scan Dragonwings... I wish I could lie too. But I had a pap test on CD4 and they have CD1 marked down... :)


----------



## Jalanis22

today is our anniversary for 4 yrs being married! Oh how time flies quick, I told him the present is in my belly :haha: cant wait for my scan already.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

oh my is a december thread!


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> oh my is a december thread!

I like this!


----------



## mummy_vic

Jalanis22 said:


> today is our anniversary for 4 yrs being married! Oh how time flies quick, I told him the present is in my belly :haha: cant wait for my scan already.

Aw that's lovely! Happy Wedding Anniversary. This baby was made on our wedding anniversary!


----------



## Leinzlove

This baby is due 3 days after our 10th wedding anniversary!!! <3


----------



## mummy_vic

MummyToAmberx said:


> oh my is a december thread!

Really! I'm thinking this will probably be a December baby with my track record of going overdue but I'm going to keep thinking November and hope for the best!


----------



## Leinzlove

Happy Anniversary Jalanis! :)


----------



## Twinklie12

Mummy I also have hardly any symptoms besides fatigue so don't worry! I have also heard 6 weeks is when it hits you. I feel the same as you though, I practically want the nausea to feel more pregnant! 

Congrats on all the nice scans! I can't wait for my 8 week appointment, I am going to try to beg my way into a scan.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Weird feelings today! I can only describe it as there's a ninja star in my belly and when I bend, stretch, move it is a dull poking from inside.


----------



## littlefishygg

Here is my little Pea, measuring 7 weeks and 6 days (I thought I was 8+2 by LMP or 7+5 by ovulation so we will see if that changes at my 12 week scan). Baby had a lovely strong heart beat and I am just so overjoyed that everything is ok. I had had some concerns around week 5 because I had a decrease in symptoms and I got a Clearblue 2-3 result when I thought it should be 3+ but I was clearly worrying over nothing :) Phew!
 



Attached Files:







1_8.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Leinzlove

Hopeful... Only when we're pregnant! :thumbup:

Littlefishy: So happy for good scan and beautiful baby! :) x

AFM: Who else gets emotional when they think they are pregnant! I cry from excitement... I've finally passed the length of my 4 early losses... x


----------



## MissyLissy

Leinzlove said:


> Hopeful... Only when we're pregnant! :thumbup:
> 
> Littlefishy: So happy for good scan and beautiful baby! :) x
> 
> AFM: Who else gets emotional when they think they are pregnant! I cry from excitement... I've finally passed the length of my 4 early losses... x

Yay! That's a big mile stone! This baby is so your sticky! :flower:


----------



## Twinklie12

Great news Leinz! Tomorrow will mark the longest I have gone pregnant without loss. FX for us!!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

I've created a November Rainbows group in PAL... If you all would love to join. Get our rainbows together! :) x


----------



## DissySunshine

I have a silly question, but this is my first and I'm wondering! When DH and I -ahem- do the deed, I get pretty bad cramping going on - like menstrual type. Is this ok? It scares me when it happens, I had a little cramping going on when I discovered I was pregnant but this feels more concentrated.


----------



## DissySunshine

Leinzlove said:


> I've created a November Rainbows group in PAL... If you all would love to join. Get our rainbows together! :) x

I'm not familiar with PAL?


----------



## Leinzlove

Pregnant after loss.


----------



## BabyMambo

Hello Ladies, 

Woa ! I haven't checked in for a week and already on 160 posts , so nice to see more November babies ! Congrats everyone.

Its been a hectic week for us with catching a bug and juggling work etc. Ive actually lost weight and do not feel bloated anymore ...which is a very strange feeling as I was all ready to go maternity clothes shopping this week. Im sure a couple of takeaways this weekend will change that very quickly :) 

We have our 12 week NT scan on April 20th ... 3 weeks 3 days and counting!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

DissySunshine said:


> I have a silly question, but this is my first and I'm wondering! When DH and I -ahem- do the deed, I get pretty bad cramping going on - like menstrual type. Is this ok? It scares me when it happens, I had a little cramping going on when I discovered I was pregnant but this feels more concentrated.

Yeah its normal. As weeks go by dtd can set off braxton hicks :)


----------



## enan88

Hi ladies! I'm Due for the 24th of November! 

I hope I can have lovely chats with you mums to be too, I moved away from my country a few years ago and I only have my partner here with me, and even he is a great support I can't help missing my country and being with friends and family.


----------



## laurarebecca1

DissySunshine said:


> I have a silly question, but this is my first and I'm wondering! When DH and I -ahem- do the deed, I get pretty bad cramping going on - like menstrual type. Is this ok? It scares me when it happens, I had a little cramping going on when I discovered I was pregnant but this feels more concentrated.

I get this everytime after and sometimes it lasts quite a long time; but not awfully painful just noticeable!!


----------



## Princesskell

littlefishygg said:


> Here is my little Pea, measuring 7 weeks and 6 days (I thought I was 8+2 by LMP or 7+5 by ovulation so we will see if that changes at my 12 week scan). Baby had a lovely strong heart beat and I am just so overjoyed that everything is ok. I had had some concerns around week 5 because I had a decrease in symptoms and I got a Clearblue 2-3 result when I thought it should be 3+ but I was clearly worrying over nothing :) Phew!

:wave: hello little baby!! :cloud9:


Leinzlove said:


> Hopeful... Only when we're pregnant! :thumbup:
> 
> Littlefishy: So happy for good scan and beautiful baby! :) x
> 
> AFM: Who else gets emotional when they think they are pregnant! I cry from excitement... I've finally passed the length of my 4 early losses... x

That's lovely news :cloud9:



enan88 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm Due for the 24th of November!
> 
> I hope I can have lovely chats with you mums to be too, I moved away from my country a few years ago and I only have my partner here with me, and even he is a great support I can't help missing my country and being with friends and family.

Welcome and congratulations! :happydance: I will add you to the front page...h&h 9 months!

Where are you from originally? Xxx



Welcome back babyMambo...glad you're feeling better :thumbup:
Sorry you are craving things you can't have Kaz :dohh: I'm craving iced birthday cake!! You know like a kid has?! Dh went and bought me a massive one yesterday so I will be the size of a house soon!!
I still haven't got my first scan date through.....so impatient!! :growlmad: xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i know its still early but anyone got any feelings when baby might arrive? 

ive got 15th in mind, day before my birthday :)


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> i know its still early but anyone got any feelings when baby might arrive?
> 
> ive got 15th in mind, day before my birthday :)

I have no idea but I hope baby isn't late!! 

How many people were late with first babies?


----------



## Nanninoo

littlefishygg said:


> Here is my little Pea, measuring 7 weeks and 6 days (I thought I was 8+2 by LMP or 7+5 by ovulation so we will see if that changes at my 12 week scan). Baby had a lovely strong heart beat and I am just so overjoyed that everything is ok. I had had some concerns around week 5 because I had a decrease in symptoms and I got a Clearblue 2-3 result when I thought it should be 3+ but I was clearly worrying over nothing :) Phew!

That's great news! Aww little baby :cloud9: I got 2-3 on clear blue fertility monitor at what I thought would be 3+ so you give me hope! I will test with clear blue again in a couple days x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> i know its still early but anyone got any feelings when baby might arrive?
> 
> ive got 15th in mind, day before my birthday :)
> 
> I have no idea but I hope baby isn't late!!
> 
> How many people were late with first babies?Click to expand...

way i look at it is 40wks is 38wks as your not pregnant first 2 weeks so best to think more likely will go over and if you dont then its smiles all round.

#1 - 4 days late
#2 - 9 days late


----------



## Cangaroo

I've just had my booking appoint. It was really good! I had the midwife I had last time around which I didn't expect since we moved recently, but she's changed teams. We did all the paperwork etc which took ages. She's referring me for a consultant appointment as last time I had a difficult obstructed labour ending in a complicated c-section and was told I'd need a planned c-section next time. I'll see them before 16 weeks and may be booked a date for c-section there and then! I should get my appointment for my 12 week scan within the next 2 weeks. It's all feeling very real now...


----------



## gflady

Princesskell said:


> Aw Twinklie that's fantastic news :yipee:
> 
> My cravings are exactly the same as with F. Chocolate which I normally love makes me queasy, as do tea and apples :wacko:
> I fancy savoury things like toast and quaver crisps, but then also birthday cake!! I'm constantly queasy but a little bite of something eases it for a few seconds!! Crazy!!

I'm the same! Feel constantly sick and no food sounds good to me but when I done eat it helps, so am eating little and often.



DissySunshine said:


> Hi everyone! I just found out from the dr. today that my EDD is November 20th! We were hoping to hold out until December (there aren't any boys born in Dec in my family, lol) but we're OVER THE MOON! It's our first :D So glad to know there are others out there to share this with!

Congrats!



Dogtanian said:


> Im still waiting for my midwife booking appointment and 12 week scan date.Last time my midwife appointment was at 9+4,so i wish the letter would hurry up and arrive,really dont want to chase it up.Seeing as you have yours Kazine,im hopeful i will get mine soon as we are the same due date
> :dust:

I'm still waiting too. Think I have my booking appt is April 10th and I'm sure my dating scan will take forever.



mummy_vic said:


> Hello everyone can I join you all, I'm due on November 27th. I found out on Monday that I'm expecting baby No. 3. My two girls are 5 and 8, it was a huge shock as we have tried a few years ago for number 3 but I miscarried quite a few times then nothing happened at all so we just got on with things. Now this lol! My youngest will be 6 when baby arrives, I feel so out of practice so some of you with younger kids can keep me right!




enan88 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm Due for the 24th of November!
> 
> I hope I can have lovely chats with you mums to be too, I moved away from my country a few years ago and I only have my partner here with me, and even he is a great support I can't help missing my country and being with friends and family.

Congrats both!



laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> i know its still early but anyone got any feelings when baby might arrive?
> 
> ive got 15th in mind, day before my birthday :)
> 
> I have no idea but I hope baby isn't late!!
> 
> How many people were late with first babies?Click to expand...

I have no idea but my first was almost a week early after a 6hr labour!

Girls I feel so wretched. Not as bad as you poor ones who are puking but I'm finding the nausea disabling and I have to look after my toddler who still doesn't sttn. Sorry to moan. XXX


----------



## DissySunshine

enan88 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm Due for the 24th of November!
> 
> I hope I can have lovely chats with you mums to be too, I moved away from my country a few years ago and I only have my partner here with me, and even he is a great support I can't help missing my country and being with friends and family.

Congratulations! I'm always up for a lovely chat ^^


----------



## DissySunshine

laurarebecca1 said:


> DissySunshine said:
> 
> 
> I have a silly question, but this is my first and I'm wondering! When DH and I -ahem- dtd, I get pretty bad cramping going on - like menstrual type. Is this ok? It scares me when it happens, I had a little cramping going on when I discovered I was pregnant but this feels more concentrated.
> 
> I get this everytime after and sometimes it lasts quite a long time; but not awfully painful just noticeable!!Click to expand...

Makes me feel so bad for dh because it makes me NOT want to do anything at all!


----------



## GeralynB

Ugh I am always soooo tired...the house is a mess. DH has been really good about helping. I literally have no energy to do anything!


----------



## gflady

First tri sucks!


----------



## kazine

gflady said:


> First tri sucks!

Hearhear. 33 days left of it to go.


----------



## Twinklie12

So ladies... I'm a little worried....

My hcg blood test was 2178 on Monday at 5w+1d. I got a 2-3 weeks pregnant on a clear blue digital that morning. All felt right in the world. 

Today I am 5w+4d and I took another clear blue digital and still got 2-3 weeks pregnant. I was hoping to see 3+!!!! Sighhhh now I am stressing. I guess I should just wait. :wacko: :nope:


----------



## kazine

Twinklie12 said:


> So ladies... I'm a little worried....
> 
> My hcg blood test was 2178 on Monday at 5w+1d. I got a 2-3 weeks pregnant on a clear blue digital that morning. All felt right in the world.
> 
> Today I am 5w+4d and I took another clear blue digital and still got 2-3 weeks pregnant. I was hoping to see 3+!!!! Sighhhh now I am stressing. I guess I should just wait. :wacko: :nope:

I wouldn't think too much of those tests. I haven't even taken one. They're so unreliable because women's hcg varies greatly.


----------



## paradise

yeah don't stress about the test....i know - easier said then done. If you really can't stop worrying just go in for a blood test and ease your mind. Sometimes I find it more relaxing to humor my silly concerns then try and forget them...but that is just me.


----------



## Nanninoo

Twinklie12 said:


> So ladies... I'm a little worried....
> 
> My hcg blood test was 2178 on Monday at 5w+1d. I got a 2-3 weeks pregnant on a clear blue digital that morning. All felt right in the world.
> 
> Today I am 5w+4d and I took another clear blue digital and still got 2-3 weeks pregnant. I was hoping to see 3+!!!! Sighhhh now I am stressing. I guess I should just wait. :wacko: :nope:

I took a clear blue digi and it also read 2-3 I thought it would of showed 3+ as I know when my conception date was so I was a little worried when it didn't show 3+ :wacko: I'm going to wait until Weekend and test again! X


----------



## DragonflyWing

Twinklie12 said:


> So ladies... I'm a little worried....
> 
> My hcg blood test was 2178 on Monday at 5w+1d. I got a 2-3 weeks pregnant on a clear blue digital that morning. All felt right in the world.
> 
> Today I am 5w+4d and I took another clear blue digital and still got 2-3 weeks pregnant. I was hoping to see 3+!!!! Sighhhh now I am stressing. I guess I should just wait. :wacko: :nope:

I'm 5w6d today (5w2d by ovulation), and I also got 2-3 on a digi this morning. I was so sure I'd get 3+, as the line on a FRER yesterday was much darker than the control line. I'm not worried, I'll just try again in a few days.


----------



## Nanninoo

gflady said:


> First tri sucks!

First tri defiantly sucks! I remember it dragging when I was pregnant with my son and now being back in first tri again already feels like it's dragging! Roll on the sickness :dohh:


----------



## kazine

GeralynB said:


> Ugh I am always soooo tired...the house is a mess. DH has been really good about helping. I literally have no energy to do anything!

I'm the same. OH is doing everything. I'm barely even bathing I'm just so tired :(.


----------



## MarieMo7

If it helps, the test is 98% accurate within +/- 5 days based on dating scan. That's a pretty big spread, and not even 100% accurate. Please don't stress. Your hcg levels look good!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Twinklie12 said:


> So ladies... I'm a little worried....
> 
> My hcg blood test was 2178 on Monday at 5w+1d. I got a 2-3 weeks pregnant on a clear blue digital that morning. All felt right in the world.
> 
> Today I am 5w+4d and I took another clear blue digital and still got 2-3 weeks pregnant. I was hoping to see 3+!!!! Sighhhh now I am stressing. I guess I should just wait. :wacko: :nope:

i should of got 3+ it went back to 1-2 i was gutted but lil bean is fine :) x


----------



## MissyLissy

Pregnancy tests are seriously evil. I know it's easier said than done, but seriously just put them away ladies. Yesterday I took a frer and the test line was LIGHT. I panicked all day long and DH forced me to go in for another beta just so I could ease my mind. My HCG was almost 11K as of yesterday. Stupid pregnancy tests. After that I packed away all my positive tests, and threw away my remaining test. That was seriously the third time a stupid plastic test made me worried in the last week. Stop peeing on sticks, ladies! It's not worth the stress (not that I can really talk. Lol)


----------



## Leinzlove

I haven't stopped POAS yet!


----------



## Tigermom

I agree! I know that it is so tempting to test and retest, but I'd say if you have seen great numbers from your blood work, throw away all the tests leftover (don't even save them, as you'll be tempted to get them back out for a retest). I stopped testing after I got my bfn the first day. I did have to go in for blood work due to my spotting, but that was emotional enough for me. I couldn't stand peeing on those blasted things again. My heart rate would fly through the roof for fear of what I'd see!!!

I'm so sorry for the stress, hun! I sincerely am keeping you in my thoughts! Keeping everything crossed that it's nothing. :hugs: For now, just remind yourself of your amazing hcg and progesterone this time around. Your numbers were intensely fantastic! Try to take your mind off of things! :flower::hugs:


----------



## Twinklie12

MissyLissy said:


> Pregnancy tests are seriously evil. I know it's easier said than done, but seriously just put them away ladies. Yesterday I took a frer and the test line was LIGHT. I panicked all day long and DH forced me to go in for another beta just so I could ease my mind. My HCG was almost 11K as of yesterday. Stupid pregnancy tests. After that I packed away all my positive tests, and threw away my remaining test. That was seriously the third time a stupid plastic test made me worried in the last week. Stop peeing on sticks, ladies! It's not worth the stress (not that I can really talk. Lol)

Missy there is a "hook effect" where once you get further along and have so much hcg, your tests get lighter. Just to freak us out!!!


----------



## Twinklie12

I am probably going to use the digi one more time like Sunday or Monday, hope to get 3+, then just STOP TESTING. I did an IC this morning and it was super dark. I need to just chill out I think haha.


----------



## Tigermom

*I used to do this in my TTC journal! Let's take our minds off of things! Let's play a game!!!!​*

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I thought it would be fun for everyone to list their _cravings and food aversions_. If yours change on a daily or even minute-minute basis, list what you are working with now! I'll start: :thumbup:


*Cravings*: Arugula salad (the weirdest one for me as I am usually put off by greens during pregnancy), juicy berries, cinnamon rolls (a running craving), and thanks to Kazine :haha:, I'm craving French fries with gravy! Maybe a poutine, and we don't even have that here in the US :rofl:. I have been also craving cheese, and I don't really have a thing for cheese. I want smoked gouda, cheddar, ricotta, mozzarella, etc. I want it all :roll: My goodness! I've been also yearning for the crappy can of spaghettios. They just speak to me during pregnancy (unhealthy, low quality, miserable food, but it tastes great!!) :haha:. I have been craving homemade raviolis too. I will be making those in a few weeks. Yummy! Lastly, I have been really wanting Gingerale. It keeps my tummy content if I am not hungry but am getting nauseated. 

*Aversions*: waiting too long to eat. After a certain point (past the point of no return), I can't eat anything and will just throw up. That's my biggest one because then everything is an aversion. Cooked leafy greens!! That's the hardest for me now, so thank goodness I can eat raw arugula. That's pretty much it. I usually get an aversion after I eat something. Right now, we have a ton of left over pan-fried bao zi (a Chinese bun filled with veggies, tofu, etc.), but we made too many, and I... I just... I can't! :blush:

So that's it for me! How about you lovely ladies? I know these games are silly, but we are all in a really scary time. This game is a fun way to just sit in the moment. Remind yourself that you, in fact,* *are** pregnant. Enjoy this moment! Allow yourself some time to really let it sink in. So how about it? Let's get our cravings game on :happydance::thumbup::flower:


----------



## Twinklie12

Fun Tiger!!! Not much changing for me yet, although I am feeling slighylt nauseas right now...

Cravings:
Actually craving veggies, like we just had carrot sticks and celery sticks with dinner one night this week. 

Aversions:
I seem to have lost my appetite for sweets! I always want a cookie or something after dinner and nada this week. Of course I have been so fatigued that maybe I'm just too lazy to get off the couch for dessert. haha.


----------



## Tigermom

hahaha I know what you mean. I go between wanting ALL the sweets though and then being totally put off by them. This pregnancy seems to have me really wanting savory all the time. A nice miso soup, hummus, anything with ranch, chips, salad with balsamic vinaigrette. MMM :haha: Then there's the "I'm too tired for this... I'm going to bed" :rofl: :D


----------



## CalliThom

Hi Ladies. 5+1 today. Set for first doc appointment on Tuesday. Glad to have so many others expecting in November!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Tigermom said:


> *I used to do this in my TTC journal! Let's take our minds off of things! Let's play a game!!!!​*
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I thought it would be fun for everyone to list their _cravings and food aversions_. If yours change on a daily or even minute-minute basis, list what you are working with now! I'll start: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> *Cravings*: Arugula salad (the weirdest one for me as I am usually put off by greens during pregnancy), juicy berries, cinnamon rolls (a running craving), and thanks to Kazine :haha:, I'm craving French fries with gravy! Maybe a poutine, and we don't even have that here in the US :rofl:. I have been also craving cheese, and I don't really have a thing for cheese. I want smoked gouda, cheddar, ricotta, mozzarella, etc. I want it all :roll: My goodness! I've been also yearning for the crappy can of spaghettios. They just speak to me during pregnancy (unhealthy, low quality, miserable food, but it tastes great!!) :haha:. I have been craving homemade raviolis too. I will be making those in a few weeks. Yummy! Lastly, I have been really wanting Gingerale. It keeps my tummy content if I am not hungry but am getting nauseated.
> 
> *Aversions*: waiting too long to eat. After a certain point (past the point of no return), I can't eat anything and will just throw up. That's my biggest one because then everything is an aversion. Cooked leafy greens!! That's the hardest for me now, so thank goodness I can eat raw arugula. That's pretty much it. I usually get an aversion after I eat something. Right now, we have a ton of left over pan-fried bao zi (a Chinese bun filled with veggies, tofu, etc.), but we made too many, and I... I just... I can't! :blush:
> 
> So that's it for me! How about you lovely ladies? I know these games are silly, but we are all in a really scary time. This game is a fun way to just sit in the moment. Remind yourself that you, in fact,* *are** pregnant. Enjoy this moment! Allow yourself some time to really let it sink in. So how about it? Let's get our cravings game on :happydance::thumbup::flower:

No cravings and hate everything lol x


----------



## Traveling mom

i have been craving breakfast burritos! i think at this point i could put anything in a tortilla and i would want to eat it. its been really hard for me to find things that sounds appealing. i have not been eating very healthy lately so im hoping i can get a bit of an appetite back so i can start eating things that are actually good for me.


----------



## Tigermom

@MummytoAmber: haha that's what mine was mostly a few weeks ago. I just knew I wouldn't be able to eat something. Finding something to eat was much more difficult. Good luck :haha: It will pass soon, hopefully, and you'll be a craving machine :happydance:

@Traveling mom: OOOO yes! I've been really wanting a breakfast burrito. Actually, I want those gas station burritos with bean and cheese... Drooling!!! Hahaha In the beginning, what's most important is eating and staying hydrated. The appetite will come back later. Don't worry too much. You enjoy those burritos :hugs:


----------



## Tigermom

CalliThom said:


> Hi Ladies. 5+1 today. Set for first doc appointment on Tuesday. Glad to have so many others expecting in November!

How exciting!!! Congrats on the appointment :hugs:


----------



## MissyLissy

Twinklie12 said:


> MissyLissy said:
> 
> 
> Pregnancy tests are seriously evil. I know it's easier said than done, but seriously just put them away ladies. Yesterday I took a frer and the test line was LIGHT. I panicked all day long and DH forced me to go in for another beta just so I could ease my mind. My HCG was almost 11K as of yesterday. Stupid pregnancy tests. After that I packed away all my positive tests, and threw away my remaining test. That was seriously the third time a stupid plastic test made me worried in the last week. Stop peeing on sticks, ladies! It's not worth the stress (not that I can really talk. Lol)
> 
> Missy there is a "hook effect" where once you get further along and have so much hcg, your tests get lighter. Just to freak us out!!!Click to expand...

Oh yes, in my insane worrying yesterday I learned all about the Hook Effect. Although from everything I read it's very rare to get the hook effect as early as 5 weeks... But I'll go with it I guess.


----------



## MarieMo7

Cravings: fruit and veggies (funny because I was put off by them with my first pregnancy, but I think I'm dehydrated and my body is craving water!), and pretty much whatever food is mentioned that sounds good. I drove past Taco Bueno yesterday and have been craving tacos ever since. My mom mentioned "mediterranean olives" a week ago and I'm dying for some greek food!

Aversions: nothing specific - anything can turn my stomach right now, even if it tasted/smelled wonderful 30 seconds before. I about gagged on my last bite of sandwich the other night, even though I gobbled down 90% of it and was fine.


----------



## trumpetbeth

Cravings: hamburger from Five Guys, chicken sandwiches from the school I teach at cafeteria, donuts...

Aversions: prettying everything. Even after I eat what I think I want, I feel horrible!! I have not even thrown up at all yet, but the feeling of carsick/seasick is really getting to me! Who ever coined the phrase "morning" sickness is lying. Mine lasts all day unless I am eating. :(


----------



## Tigermom

MarieMo7 said:


> Cravings: fruit and veggies (funny because I was put off by them with my first pregnancy, but I think I'm dehydrated and my body is craving water!), and pretty much whatever food is mentioned that sounds good. I drove past Taco Bueno yesterday and have been craving tacos ever since. My mom mentioned "mediterranean olives" a week ago and I'm dying for some greek food!
> 
> Aversions: nothing specific - anything can turn my stomach right now, even if it tasted/smelled wonderful 30 seconds before. I about gagged on my last bite of sandwich the other night, even though I gobbled down 90% of it and was fine.

I have been the same. I drink plenty of water, so this craving has me baffled. I hated fruits and veggies last time (which sucks as a vegetarian... I didn't have a choice.)

Haha you are not alone. That's what happened with me and the bao zi (Chinese buns). Delicious. Delicious. Then BAM! Nope :nope: Not finishing this :haha:


----------



## Tigermom

trumpetbeth said:


> Cravings: hamburger from Five Guys, chicken sandwiches from the school I teach at cafeteria, donuts...
> 
> Aversions: prettying everything. Even after I eat what I think I want, I feel horrible!! I have not even thrown up at all yet, but the feeling of carsick/seasick is really getting to me! Who ever coined the phrase "morning" sickness is lying. Mine lasts all day unless I am eating. :(

Yes! I've been craving all-in-one meals. Not parts. So I've been wanting burgers, sandwiches... things like that that I can grab with my hands and eat immediately or cook in one dish. We are a vegetarian household, and my husband's Taiwanese, so our meals are multi-dish oriented. A dish of veggies, one of tofu, one of rice, one of this and that, etc. That's been tough on my appetite. I just want one pot. One yummy meal :)

We conceived while we were visiting dh's family in Taiwan, so my husband joked that the reason I'm the most sick in the evenings (though I'm sick all day) is because the baby's confused about morning sickness. The evening here is morning there :haha: :roll:


----------



## Leinzlove

Interesting OPK.
 



Attached Files:







1921047_10203180878184298_1237078832_o.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 17


----------



## apple_20

Cravings 
Cheese toast savoury foods I want lasagne really bad right now.

Aversions gone off chocolate though wouldn't go so far as an aversion as I'll still eat it occasionally though I did have a massive sweet tooth. My aversions are just ravfom a certain smell or thought of food makes me feel sick normally if I get too hungry


----------



## Tigermom

Yum, lasagna :)


----------



## Jalanis22

Omg all i crave are fruits and milk! Food doesnt sit in well til after lunch time.5 more days for the scan :yipee:


----------



## Leinzlove

You all are making me hungry!


----------



## gflady

Cravings: meat (usually vegetarian but in pregnancy I just can't do it), broccoli, peas

Aversions: most food, especially sweet stuff though some biscuits like digestives do help occasionally. Leafy greens and most veg (boo because I love veg). I'm having to make myself eat all day to break the nausea for a few mins.


----------



## MissyLissy

I wouldn't say I'm craving anything yet, or having any true aversions. But, I normally have a huge sweet tooth- I love anything with chocolate or sugar. But I haven't wanted ANYTHING sweet at all in the last week or so. I had a little chocolate Easter egg that my co-worker gave me at work and I ended up spitting it out. It was just too sweet or something. So odd for me.


----------



## kazine

Ugh I've been having aversions to pretty much everything besides my one craving of that day. It's a nightmare lol.


----------



## MarieMo7

gflady said:


> Cravings: meat (usually vegetarian but in pregnancy I just can't do it), broccoli, peas
> 
> Aversions: most food, especially sweet stuff though some biscuits like digestives do help occasionally. Leafy greens and most veg (boo because I love veg). I'm having to make myself eat all day to break the nausea for a few mins.

I remember guessing that my (vegetarian) SIL was pregnant with her 2nd when we went to a neighborhood potluck and she filled up an entire plate full of ribs...then looked around for another plate to fill up with sides. :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Leinzlove said:


> You all are making me hungry!

Making me feel sick haha


----------



## Dogtanian

Ive finally got my booking appointment through for 17th april,which is a bit late,but oh well,and 12 week scan for 24th april,and a consultant appointment for 21st may,im all set!
:dust:


----------



## gflady

MarieMo7 said:


> gflady said:
> 
> 
> Cravings: meat (usually vegetarian but in pregnancy I just can't do it), broccoli, peas
> 
> Aversions: most food, especially sweet stuff though some biscuits like digestives do help occasionally. Leafy greens and most veg (boo because I love veg). I'm having to make myself eat all day to break the nausea for a few mins.
> 
> I remember guessing that my (vegetarian) SIL was pregnant with her 2nd when we went to a neighborhood potluck and she filled up an entire plate full of ribs...then looked around for another plate to fill up with sides. :haha:Click to expand...

Haha! Each time, before I now I'm pregnant I crave meat and usually beef. Such a giveaway :dohh:


----------



## DragonflyWing

Cravings- milk, apple juice, and water...all ice cold. Earlier this week, I had a craving for angel hair pasta with meat sauce. DH offered to make it, and halfway through he decided to go in another direction and added a whole bunch of stuff like cinnamon, cloves, turmeric, almond milk, etc and used penne pasta. I was so angry! It didn't satisfy my craving at all. :haha:

Aversions- none really, although my first sign in both pregnancies was feeling sick when I smelled coffee. Some days I don't have much of an appetite in the evenings, although I haven't had much nausea yet.


----------



## mountainlass

Hello! My EDD is 11 Nov according to my O date. So excited to be able to talk with you ladies -its already been a bumpy ride & I have been non-stop worried. I had a mmc April 2013 at 12 weeks and so hoping this is my sticky bean, but already had a bleed and been diagnosed with an SCH - BUT we had a scan at 5w5d (I think 6w0d) b/c of it and saw a tiny little guy with a 97bpm heartbeat, betas were 11500 at 5w4d and since they were that high & they did the scan they decided not to test them again. 

I was so hoping I'd be able to relax, but I have NO symptoms at 7w1d, except a bit hungrier, a bit thrstier, and a bit tired. Have had no nausea, and my sore boobs have disappeared.

Sorry for the novel - HH 9 months to you all!


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

Joining you girls if you please :) I'm due Nov 9th with my 5th yes 5th baby! Lol I have 4 boys & fingers tighly crossed for a girl. Have my first midwife app on Monday, becoming real now my normal jeans are a bit snug :p Hows you lovely lassies? x


----------



## beccabear86

UGH!!! So I went for my first prenatal appointment yesterday, was SUPER EXCITED only to be informed that I won't get a scan there until 18 weeks!!! So that's... carry the 1... uh, way too far in the future! I can't believe the medical community actually thinks that it's acceptable to only do one scan during a woman's entire 40-week pregnancy!! So. Since I'm really dying to see this little bean (and since I was planning on giving the parents a copy of my first scan in a cutesy baby photo frame) I made an appointment for a heartbeat scan at a local ultrasound facility... for Saturday March 29th, yay!!!!

P.S. OH and I are going to announce the pregnancy to friends/fam on April 1st... and see how many think we're pulling an April Fool's joke. :rofl:


----------



## Twinklie12

beccbear the April Fools idea is really funny!!! Love that. Sorry your docs won't give you a scan sooner, hope the private one goes great!


----------



## MarieMo7

18 weeks? Wow! Our OB does one at 8 weeks, 12 weeks, 20 weeks, and 36 weeks. Last time we got a freebie at 24 weeks too because the little stinker wouldn't show some parts they needed to measure.

I'd be doing the same thing, getting a private scan done. But I'm impatient like that. :)


----------



## Princesskell

CalliThom said:


> Hi Ladies. 5+1 today. Set for first doc appointment on Tuesday. Glad to have so many others expecting in November!

Do you have an edd CalliThom?


mountainlass said:


> Hello! My EDD is 11 Nov according to my O date. So excited to be able to talk with you ladies -its already been a bumpy ride & I have been non-stop worried. I had a mmc April 2013 at 12 weeks and so hoping this is my sticky bean, but already had a bleed and been diagnosed with an SCH - BUT we had a scan at 5w5d (I think 6w0d) b/c of it and saw a tiny little guy with a 97bpm heartbeat, betas were 11500 at 5w4d and since they were that high & they did the scan they decided not to test them again.
> 
> I was so hoping I'd be able to relax, but I have NO symptoms at 7w1d, except a bit hungrier, a bit thrstier, and a bit tired. Have had no nausea, and my sore boobs have disappeared.
> 
> Sorry for the novel - HH 9 months to you all!




ChubbyCheeks said:


> Joining you girls if you please :) I'm due Nov 9th with my 5th yes 5th baby! Lol I have 4 boys & fingers tighly crossed for a girl. Have my first midwife app on Monday, becoming real now my normal jeans are a bit snug :p Hows you lovely lassies? x

welcome and congratulations ladies :happydance::happydance::happydance:
H&h 9 months to you all...I will go and add you to the front page :hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

I was 7 days late with F so I expect to be late again this time?

Mine is also evening sickness Tiger, although I don't know if I feel worse in the evening as I'm tireder? And boy it's harder being pg this time round with a toddler and my baby is a pretty good sleeper, I have so much sympathy for ose with babies up in the night :wacko:
I slept for 2 hours this afternoon while F napped and I'm still dying for bed already!

Cravings...birthday cake, cheesy crisps, toast, ice cold water, boiled sweets, banana milk shake from McDonald's!

Aversions...cups of tea, chocolate, apples! Xxx


----------



## Jalanis22

I was actually early. I was due nov,19 with my LO and she came here nov,8


----------



## GeralynB

cravings: chocolate milk, cereal, pancakes, egg salad

aversions:Are different from one minute to the next. Something that sounded good earlier in the day I can't touch a little while later


----------



## DissySunshine

DragonflyWing said:


> Cravings- milk, apple juice, and water...all ice cold. Earlier this week, I had a craving for angel hair pasta with meat sauce. DH offered to make it, and halfway through he decided to go in another direction and added a whole bunch of stuff like cinnamon, cloves, turmeric, almond milk, etc and used penne pasta. I was so angry! It didn't satisfy my craving at all. :haha:
> 
> Aversions- none really, although my first sign in both pregnancies was feeling sick when I smelled coffee. Some days I don't have much of an appetite in the evenings, although I haven't had much nausea yet.

Ha! I'm the opposite on the drinks - I've drank about 8 bottles of room temperature water today and my body wants MORE! Anything ice cold gives me splitting head aches...

As for cravings? Salty things, mostly. I usually am a candy fiend, but lately all I've wanted are tortilla chips, pretzels, pizza...super healthy things, guys.

No aversions yet, except when I was just cutting up my broccoli for dinner I got a whiff of something dirty-feet smelling and about tossed all of the veggies in the trash lol


----------



## mandaa1220

I've been craving cheddar and sour cream potato chips... so random.

But, have been nauseous on and off throughout the day. I explain it as feeling like I'm hungover and certain smells will have me running to the bathroom. I haven't gotten physically sick yet, but I feel like I will and my stomach feels so shaky.

I guess this MS thing is real! :sick:

I go from eating absolutely nothing to being STARVING.


----------



## GeralynB

Yea I tell DH I feel like I'm hungover everyday


----------



## Tigermom

I was 5 days early with my son, and my labor was 8 hours (4 of which I had to sit still for IV antibiotics, so it might have been much less if I could have pushed earlier). My first contraction and second contraction were 5 minutes apart. We were headed to the hospital, and by the time we made it, I was 9 cm dilated! hahah I'm so nervous this time around that I will be at work or something. By the time I make it home, the baby will be out at this rate :haha::rofl: 

Princess: I've heard a late first one doesn't mean a late second. They commonly come earlier and earlier with each child. Also labor tends to be shorter (hence my fear)!! So you are not out for a nice on time delivery yet :haha:


----------



## Jalanis22

Wow Tiger that was a quick labor lol my water broke early in the a.m and at the hospital i wasnt dilated at all so my labor was almost like 14hrs and in the 3rd push she came out


----------



## mandaa1220

GeralynB said:


> Yea I tell DH I feel like I'm hungover everyday

That's really the only way I can describe it that is relatable to a man. He feels terrible, especially when I said that, he was all "oh no, poor baby, what can I get you?" I'm curious to see how long this pampering goes... he usually is a great care-taker.


----------



## beccabear86

MarieMo7 said:


> 18 weeks? Wow! Our OB does one at 8 weeks, 12 weeks, 20 weeks, and 36 weeks. Last time we got a freebie at 24 weeks too because the little stinker wouldn't show some parts they needed to measure.
> 
> I'd be doing the same thing, getting a private scan done. But I'm impatient like that. :)

I know, I feel like monthly-bimonthly scans should be the norm! The doctor said insurance providers generally don't cover scans unless they're "necessary"... I wanted to ask them "When was the last time a doctor diagnosed a patient over the phone? Don't they have to SEE the patient to make sure everything's ok?" Because that essentially told me that, as long as I'm not bleeding and have no history of pregnancy complications (P.S. this is my first pregnancy, so no history does not necessarily equal low risk) then there's no need to do one before 18 weeks. Sorry, I just don't agree...

But trying not to get down about it. Luckily for me, the private facility I chose for the heartbeat scan has reasonable prices. If all goes well, I may just have to go more than once! OH and I are just dying to see this little tyke!:)


----------



## CalliThom

EDD is Nov 25. Probably will change when I go to the doc on Tueaday and I'll be sure to update here. 

Had my first intense craving tonight! DH had started roasting a chicken and I told him he might as well finish it and freeze it bc I was going to the store on my way home from work to pick up the fixin's for tacos. Best. Tacos. Ever.


----------



## Nanninoo

beccabear86 said:


> UGH!!! So I went for my first prenatal appointment yesterday, was SUPER EXCITED only to be informed that I won't get a scan there until 18 weeks!!! So that's... carry the 1... uh, way too far in the future! I can't believe the medical community actually thinks that it's acceptable to only do one scan during a woman's entire 40-week pregnancy!! So. Since I'm really dying to see this little bean (and since I was planning on giving the parents a copy of my first scan in a cutesy baby photo frame) I made an appointment for a heartbeat scan at a local ultrasound facility... for Saturday March 29th, yay!!!!
> 
> P.S. OH and I are going to announce the pregnancy to friends/fam on April 1st... and see how many think we're pulling an April Fool's joke. :rofl:

My son was born on April fools day! No one believed me when I announced on facebook lol It took some convincing I had to post a picture from my hospital bed with baby in my arms for them to believe me :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ive got appt at 12:20 hope i dont get admitted to hospital.

Im 8lb down. Nothing at all stopped down yesterday. Starting to wonder if ive got HG i cant sallow my own salvia without feeling sick. x


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> ive got appt at 12:20 hope i dont get admitted to hospital.
> 
> Im 8lb down. Nothing at all stopped down yesterday. Starting to wonder if ive got HG i cant sallow my own salvia without feeling sick. x

Sorry to hear this :( got my fingers crossed they don't admit you!! 

I've managed to stay the same so far but my tummy has gotten huge with bloat :( it's horrible! I feel disgusting!! When does the bloating tend to go?


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

I had absolutely no symptoms whatsoever then i woke up today with really sore boobs!! Now on ebay looking for a half decent support bra for these already mahoosive tatas!! Wish me luck :p


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh MummytoAmber I hope you don't get admitted but get some help to feel better dear!

I finally have sore boobs but the worst symptom is that I am so gassy at night. It's so uncomfortable it makes it hard to fall asleep sometimes.


----------



## kazine

I ordered a free graze box that I got a voucher for in my bounty pack... But messed up on the website somewhere and they sent me 2 and charged me for one -.- Quite annoyed but sitting here picking at them both, so I hope they don't ask me to send one back after my complaint email ha ha.


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

I really want to try those graze boxes! I love to snack esp when busy but cant afford to put on too much weight so i heard they where a good alternative to snacks...Are they yummy?


----------



## kazine

ChubbyCheeks said:


> I really want to try those graze boxes! I love to snack esp when busy but cant afford to put on too much weight so i heard they where a good alternative to snacks...Are they yummy?

I just wish I'd known you could select what you wanted before they sent them out! They sent me a brownie which was absolutely gorgeous. Flapjacks. It's mostly nuts and stuff but one of the packs I got there were orange dark chocolate buttons in which were lush! I've just gone through their online list and "binned" all the ones I didn't like the look of in case I ever order again!

I've got a friend code if you want it, means you get a free box and I get money off my next one haha


----------



## mandaa1220

Mummytoamber, I hope all is ok, that sounds so terrible to be experiencing.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ive had graze boxes for over year now my fav. 
Sadly my last 3 boxes are just in the cupboard i need to postpone them for a bit.


----------



## Twinklie12

MissyLissy said:


> Twinklie12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyLissy said:
> 
> 
> Pregnancy tests are seriously evil. I know it's easier said than done, but seriously just put them away ladies. Yesterday I took a frer and the test line was LIGHT. I panicked all day long and DH forced me to go in for another beta just so I could ease my mind. My HCG was almost 11K as of yesterday. Stupid pregnancy tests. After that I packed away all my positive tests, and threw away my remaining test. That was seriously the third time a stupid plastic test made me worried in the last week. Stop peeing on sticks, ladies! It's not worth the stress (not that I can really talk. Lol)
> 
> Missy there is a "hook effect" where once you get further along and have so much hcg, your tests get lighter. Just to freak us out!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes, in my insane worrying yesterday I learned all about the Hook Effect. Although from everything I read it's very rare to get the hook effect as early as 5 weeks... But I'll go with it I guess.Click to expand...


Have you had a scan yet? Maybe hcg is high due to twins???


----------



## MummyToAmberx

im being admitted to hospital :( hope no one else feels this rough x


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> im being admitted to hospital :( hope no one else feels this rough x

Ohmygosh!! We're all here for you!! Hopefully they can give you something to sort it out!! *big hugs*


----------



## kazine

MummyToAmberx said:


> im being admitted to hospital :( hope no one else feels this rough x

Aww bless you :(. 

At least you're in the right place to be looked after xx


----------



## Twinklie12

So sorry to hear that! What are they going to do for you? Hope you feel better real soon!


----------



## kazine

Twinklie12 said:


> So sorry to hear that! What are they going to do for you? Hope you feel better real soon!

Give her some kind of drip to rehydrate her I'd imagine!


----------



## Dogtanian

mummytoamber-so sorry to hear you are feeling like this.I am in the exact same situation,i am constantly sick and dehydrated,im feeling so ill i cant function.OH had to take the morning off work today untill my dad could get here to help.Im trying so hard to avoid going to hospital,as i know they cant actually stop the sickness,they will just give me fluids.Its really getting me down and taking the shine off being pregnant.
I really hope you can get the help that you need,keep us updated
:dust:


----------



## Nanninoo

MummyToAmberx said:


> im being admitted to hospital :( hope no one else feels this rough x

Aww hun hope you feel a lot better soon!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Dogtanian said:


> mummytoamber-so sorry to hear you are feeling like this.I am in the exact same situation,i am constantly sick and dehydrated,im feeling so ill i cant function.OH had to take the morning off work today untill my dad could get here to help.Im trying so hard to avoid going to hospital,as i know they cant actually stop the sickness,they will just give me fluids.Its really getting me down and taking the shine off being pregnant.
> I really hope you can get the help that you need,keep us updated
> :dust:

They can give some meds to help but of course nothing will fully get rid of it. i just want to keep water down at least. 
doc says i am loaded with ketones and servely dehydrated which can lead to further problems for me so please see gp x 

thanks ladies all i know is being put on IV drip ( i think ) could be 24hr thing. x x


----------



## Leinzlove

Sure hope you ladies feel better. :( The princess Kate was so sick she had to be hospitalized at one time.


----------



## gflady

Hope you feel better mummyto and dogt.
Xxx


----------



## mandaa1220

MummytoAmber - that's terrible. I hope that they help make you feel a little better and you start being able to keep some H2O down. Did you experience this with your first two pregnancies?

So, I called my doctor today to confirm my appointment for a week and a half from now. I thought I was coming in for an ultrasound, as I'll be 8 1/2 weeks, but they said that I'd just get a papsmear possibly and some information about pregnancy. I asked when an ultrasound would happen and they said that they might offer an optional one at 13 weeks, but weren't sure. TBH I'm pretty disappointed, because we are getting married in 2 weeks and then going away for 2 weeks and I feel like I NEED to know that everything is okay before that. After the wedding, we wanted to be able to start telling people, but I feel like until I SEE baby and know that there's nothing wrong and baby is growing, that's not a good choice. Is this normal? I've seen most people have already gotten an ultrasound or are getting one soon and my friends who have been pregnant have all gotten one around 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Princesskell

Oh mummytoamber and Dogt I hope you can both get some relief soon. :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## DragonflyWing

mandaa1220 said:


> So, I called my doctor today to confirm my appointment for a week and a half from now. I thought I was coming in for an ultrasound, as I'll be 8 1/2 weeks, but they said that I'd just get a papsmear possibly and some information about pregnancy. I asked when an ultrasound would happen and they said that they might offer an optional one at 13 weeks, but weren't sure. TBH I'm pretty disappointed, because we are getting married in 2 weeks and then going away for 2 weeks and I feel like I NEED to know that everything is okay before that. After the wedding, we wanted to be able to start telling people, but I feel like until I SEE baby and know that there's nothing wrong and baby is growing, that's not a good choice. Is this normal? I've seen most people have already gotten an ultrasound or are getting one soon and my friends who have been pregnant have all gotten one around 6-8 weeks.

My doctor said the same thing, except they don't offer one until 20 weeks! I managed to talk them into doing an 8 week dating scan. Can you tell them that you're not 100% sure of your dates so you might be farther along than you think? They might do a dating ultrasound in that case.

I absolutely could not have waited until 20 weeks.


----------



## Leinzlove

Can you say you aren't sure of your dates. I wish I could as I went for the pap smear CD4 and they know when my LMP was.

I tried for a scan at 7 weeks but had to resort for 8+6.


----------



## Tigermom

Oh MummytoAmber and Dogt, I'm so sorry!! Keeping you both in my thoughts!!!! Sending you love for a quick recovery. Hopefully they'll get you sorted out, and you'll be better in no time. The only silver lining is with that intense nausea, you know your hormones are all in this pregnancy!! Little comfort, but just keep your eye on that healthy little bean :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MarieMo7

Ladies - any of you experience headaches so far in the first tri? I'm getting them every. single. day. All day long. Piercing headaches with pain above my left eye, and at the base of my skull on my left side. I'm sure they're hormone-related, but I can't shake them. Tylenol isn't even helping. It's been about a week and I'm wondering if I should worry, or if this is normal? I did NOT get this with my first pregnancy, but so far this one is turning out to be completely unlike my first one in every way, so everything is new.


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

kazine said:


> ChubbyCheeks said:
> 
> 
> I really want to try those graze boxes! I love to snack esp when busy but cant afford to put on too much weight so i heard they where a good alternative to snacks...Are they yummy?
> 
> I just wish I'd known you could select what you wanted before they sent them out! They sent me a brownie which was absolutely gorgeous. Flapjacks. It's mostly nuts and stuff but one of the packs I got there were orange dark chocolate buttons in which were lush! I've just gone through their online list and "binned" all the ones I didn't like the look of in case I ever order again!
> 
> I've got a friend code if you want it, means you get a free box and I get money off my next one hahaClick to expand...

Ooh dear! I knew from a friend you can pick what you want - thats what a love best about them. I heard the jaffa cake one was delish! Yeah defo send me the code & i can make an order next week ;)


----------



## GeralynB

MarieMo7 said:


> Ladies - any of you experience headaches so far in the first tri? I'm getting them every. single. day. All day long. Piercing headaches with pain above my left eye, and at the base of my skull on my left side. I'm sure they're hormone-related, but I can't shake them. Tylenol isn't even helping. It's been about a week and I'm wondering if I should worry, or if this is normal? I did NOT get this with my first pregnancy, but so far this one is turning out to be completely unlike my first one in every way, so everything is new.

I've had a few headaches. Not everyday but last Sunday night I had one and I woke up in the middle of the night and my head was pounding...I then went into the bathroom and threw up. It's the only time I've thrown up so far the entire pregnancy.


----------



## gflady

MarieMo7 said:


> Ladies - any of you experience headaches so far in the first tri? I'm getting them every. single. day. All day long. Piercing headaches with pain above my left eye, and at the base of my skull on my left side. I'm sure they're hormone-related, but I can't shake them. Tylenol isn't even helping. It's been about a week and I'm wondering if I should worry, or if this is normal? I did NOT get this with my first pregnancy, but so far this one is turning out to be completely unlike my first one in every way, so everything is new.

Sorry, I have no idea. Sounds pretty bad for just hormone headaches but I guess they do wreak havoc on our bodies.

AFM I've been feeling rotten all day, constant nausea. Just had a corn beef salad roll and oh my word. Best thing ever. Feeling quite a bit better. I've noticed that when I mix proteins with a littele carbs it does help a bit. Maybe it'll help some of you guys?


----------



## laurarebecca1

My body doesnt want anything healthy at all, massive aversions to anything remotely healthy...this isn't going to harm baby is it? I literally just need rubbish at the moment to function :(


----------



## gflady

laurarebecca1 said:


> My body doesnt want anything healthy at all, massive aversions to anything remotely healthy...this isn't going to harm baby is it? I literally just need rubbish at the moment to function :(

Don't worry, it defo won't harm the baby. You can play catch up later on in pregnancy and your body will already have nutrients stored. :thumbup:


----------



## laurarebecca1

gflady said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> My body doesnt want anything healthy at all, massive aversions to anything remotely healthy...this isn't going to harm baby is it? I literally just need rubbish at the moment to function :(
> 
> Don't worry, it defo won't harm the baby. You can play catch up later on in pregnancy and your body will already have nutrients stored. :thumbup:Click to expand...

The relief! Thank you!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Im not typically a water person but oh my this pregnancy makes me drink looooots of water its crazybi wasnt even like this with my previous pregnancy and fruits yumm love them blood oranges. Its a grapefruit and orange mixed together they r delishh


----------



## kazine

WTF IS THIS!


----------



## Jalanis22

Kazine i would say the start of a bump your tiny. AFM i have small pooch cause of my LO and i already had my first official vomitte! Oh gadd i really wasnt expecting to vomitte at all. Hopefully its not a daily thing like with my LO. My throat hurts ugghh


----------



## kazine

Eeek. It's just appeared out of no where. I hope its a bump and not just a food baby!


----------



## laurarebecca1

kazine said:


> Eeek. It's just appeared out of no where. I hope its a bump and not just a food baby!

I think bump; Your uterus is getting bigger!! Looks like mine although I'm sure mine is just bloat!!


----------



## Kians_Mummy

kazine said:


> WTF IS THIS!

Awww looks like a lil bump! How cute!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

still no drip going grr x


----------



## MissyLissy

Twinklie12 said:


> MissyLissy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinklie12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyLissy said:
> 
> 
> Pregnancy tests are seriously evil. I know it's easier said than done, but seriously just put them away ladies. Yesterday I took a frer and the test line was LIGHT. I panicked all day long and DH forced me to go in for another beta just so I could ease my mind. My HCG was almost 11K as of yesterday. Stupid pregnancy tests. After that I packed away all my positive tests, and threw away my remaining test. That was seriously the third time a stupid plastic test made me worried in the last week. Stop peeing on sticks, ladies! It's not worth the stress (not that I can really talk. Lol)
> 
> Missy there is a "hook effect" where once you get further along and have so much hcg, your tests get lighter. Just to freak us out!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes, in my insane worrying yesterday I learned all about the Hook Effect. Although from everything I read it's very rare to get the hook effect as early as 5 weeks... But I'll go with it I guess.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you had a scan yet? Maybe hcg is high due to twins???Click to expand...


Early scan scheduled for Tuesday at only 6w+1! I truly don't think it's twins, but that's DH's big fear right now! Lol


----------



## Leinzlove

Doesn't seem high to me at 11k Missy! There is such a variance.

Also keep in mind the level in your blood is a lot higher than what is in your urine.
 



Attached Files:







69kw80.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Jalanis22

Really?? I. Vomitted again and am scared to vomitte again and not keep anything down :nope:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

just got bed on ward. what a long day! iv drip being pumped into me. xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

MissyLissy said:


> Twinklie12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyLissy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinklie12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyLissy said:
> 
> 
> Pregnancy tests are seriously evil. I know it's easier said than done, but seriously just put them away ladies. Yesterday I took a frer and the test line was LIGHT. I panicked all day long and DH forced me to go in for another beta just so I could ease my mind. My HCG was almost 11K as of yesterday. Stupid pregnancy tests. After that I packed away all my positive tests, and threw away my remaining test. That was seriously the third time a stupid plastic test made me worried in the last week. Stop peeing on sticks, ladies! It's not worth the stress (not that I can really talk. Lol)
> 
> Missy there is a "hook effect" where once you get further along and have so much hcg, your tests get lighter. Just to freak us out!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes, in my insane worrying yesterday I learned all about the Hook Effect. Although from everything I read it's very rare to get the hook effect as early as 5 weeks... But I'll go with it I guess.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you had a scan yet? Maybe hcg is high due to twins???Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Early scan scheduled for Tuesday at only 6w+1! I truly don't think it's twins, but that's DH's big fear right now! LolClick to expand...


I agree its not that high, your body just obviously doesn't excrete excess hormones into your urine as much as some people


----------



## laurarebecca1

Not nice Jalanis! Luckily I've only thrown up once but have been close quite a few times; I think I can control it!!

Hopefully you can be home soon mummytoamber!!!


----------



## Jalanis22

I know laura hopefully i get better, tomorrow i have a birthday party to go to and wouldnt want to vomite and cry there haha


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Jalanis22 said:


> I know laura hopefully i get better, tomorrow i have a birthday party to go to and wouldnt want to vomite and cry there haha

hope things improve for you x


----------



## gflady

Jalanis22 said:


> Really?? I. Vomitted again and am scared to vomitte again and not keep anything down :nope:

Oh no, fingers crossed no more. Try not to let your stomach get completely empty :hugs:



MummyToAmberx said:


> just got bed on ward. what a long day! iv drip being pumped into me. xx

Gosh! That took ages. Hope it works magic.

Morning!

How are you guys?

Anyone getting constipated? Sorry if TMI. I can't stomach fibrous food at mo but the constipation makes me feel more sick. The joys! Bring on 2nd tri.


----------



## Dogtanian

Glad you are in the right place mummytoamber,and i hope you start to improve.
I agree gflady-bring on 2nd tri! 
:dust:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Jalanis22 said:


> I know laura hopefully i get better, tomorrow i have a birthday party to go to and wouldnt want to vomite and cry there haha

Eeekk our scans are soon!!! Waited 4 weeks for it; cannot wait!!


----------



## laurarebecca1

gflady said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Really?? I. Vomitted again and am scared to vomitte again and not keep anything down :nope:
> 
> Oh no, fingers crossed no more. Try not to let your stomach get completely empty :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> just got bed on ward. what a long day! iv drip being pumped into me. xxClick to expand...
> 
> Gosh! That took ages. Hope it works magic.
> 
> Morning!
> 
> How are you guys?
> 
> Anyone getting constipated? Sorry if TMI. I can't stomach fibrous food at mo but the constipation makes me feel more sick. The joys! Bring on 2nd tri.Click to expand...

Yeah I am constipated, very unusual for me and I hate it!! I am so gassy aswell which I guess is the constipation :( I am eating so much as well bexause if I don't I feel so sick! 

What's the usual weight gain in first trimester?


----------



## kazine

I haven't gained any yet, even though I'm bumping out!


----------



## Twinklie12

gflady said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Really?? I. Vomitted again and am scared to vomitte again and not keep anything down :nope:
> 
> Oh no, fingers crossed no more. Try not to let your stomach get completely empty :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> just got bed on ward. what a long day! iv drip being pumped into me. xxClick to expand...
> 
> Gosh! That took ages. Hope it works magic.
> 
> Morning!
> 
> How are you guys?
> 
> Anyone getting constipated? Sorry if TMI. I can't stomach fibrous food at mo but the constipation makes me feel more sick. The joys! Bring on 2nd tri.Click to expand...

I have also been constipated. And I only have to go early in the morning so the urge to go wakes me up before I need to be awake. *great*


----------



## gflady

Glad I'm not the only one but sorry you guys are suffering too. I'm finding it difficult to stomach fluids which probs isn't helping. Got a bit of reflux too which I didn't get til 3rd last time. :shrug:


----------



## erin5

Hi everyone. Can I join? I think I am due Nov 7th. I have 4 other children 6,5,4 and 2. We are keeping this a secret till after the first trimester. Since I have 2 girls and 2 boys, this baby will be a tie breaker. So I plan on not finding out and having a surprise! I've done it both ways, and if you can do it, waiting for the surprize is so much fun.:)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Been on 4 drips so far from 10pm last night..this last ones still got 4 hrs. hopefully be discharged this evening. 

i was having both types of bowel movements kept changing every 4 days. 
only been consipated since nothing stopped down.


----------



## laurarebecca1

erin5 said:


> Hi everyone. Can I join? I think I am due Nov 7th. I have 4 other children 6,5,4 and 2. We are keeping this a secret till after the first trimester. Since I have 2 girls and 2 boys, this baby will be a tie breaker. So I plan on not finding out and having a surprise! I've done it both ways, and if you can do it, waiting for the surprize is so much fun.:)

Welcome! I wish I had the patience to wait but I don't unfortunately lol! I'll be finding out about 16 weeks!


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> Been on 4 drips so far from 10pm last night..this last ones still got 4 hrs. hopefully be discharged this evening.
> 
> i was having both types of bowel movements kept changing every 4 days.
> only been consipated since nothing stopped down.

Thinking about you!! Hope you're discharged soon!


----------



## Princesskell

erin5 said:


> Hi everyone. Can I join? I think I am due Nov 7th. I have 4 other children 6,5,4 and 2. We are keeping this a secret till after the first trimester. Since I have 2 girls and 2 boys, this baby will be a tie breaker. So I plan on not finding out and having a surprise! I've done it both ways, and if you can do it, waiting for the surprize is so much fun.:)

Welcome and congrats :wave: :yipee:
I have added you to the front page...h&h 9 months xxx







Mummytoamber I hope the drip is helping and you can be home soon. Has dh got your girls? Xxx


----------



## erin5

Thanks everyone. I typically have my babies a month early, but I always hope to make it to 40 weeks, or even 38 would be great. My birthday is at the end of October, so who knows, I might be sharing a birthday.:laugh2:

I've had 3 mcs in the past, but I will say that this pregnancy seems like a sticky. Lots of first trimester symptoms. This past week I must have had a jump in hormones- I cried for about 24 hours, about everything and nothing. I am somewhat back to normal, and feel saner.


----------



## littlefishygg

laurarebecca1 said:


> gflady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Really?? I. Vomitted again and am scared to vomitte again and not keep anything down :nope:
> 
> Oh no, fingers crossed no more. Try not to let your stomach get completely empty :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> just got bed on ward. what a long day! iv drip being pumped into me. xxClick to expand...
> 
> Gosh! That took ages. Hope it works magic.
> 
> Morning!
> 
> How are you guys?
> 
> Anyone getting constipated? Sorry if TMI. I can't stomach fibrous food at mo but the constipation makes me feel more sick. The joys! Bring on 2nd tri.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I am constipated, very unusual for me and I hate it!! I am so gassy aswell which I guess is the constipation :( I am eating so much as well bexause if I don't I feel so sick!
> 
> What's the usual weight gain in first trimester?Click to expand...

I read somewhere (can't remember where for sure but probably what to expect) that most women gain 3-5lbs but no weight gain is ok too. I panicked because at 6 weeks I had 'gained' 5lbs already but now at nearly 9 weeks it is down to 2lbs because my constipation is starting to improve with the addition of more fibre and liquids.


----------



## MarieMo7

littlefishygg said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gflady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Really?? I. Vomitted again and am scared to vomitte again and not keep anything down :nope:
> 
> Oh no, fingers crossed no more. Try not to let your stomach get completely empty :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> just got bed on ward. what a long day! iv drip being pumped into me. xxClick to expand...
> 
> Gosh! That took ages. Hope it works magic.
> 
> Morning!
> 
> How are you guys?
> 
> Anyone getting constipated? Sorry if TMI. I can't stomach fibrous food at mo but the constipation makes me feel more sick. The joys! Bring on 2nd tri.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I am constipated, very unusual for me and I hate it!! I am so gassy aswell which I guess is the constipation :( I am eating so much as well bexause if I don't I feel so sick!
> 
> What's the usual weight gain in first trimester?Click to expand...
> 
> I read somewhere (can't remember where for sure but probably what to expect) that most women gain 3-5lbs but no weight gain is ok too. I panicked because at 6 weeks I had 'gained' 5lbs already but now at nearly 9 weeks it is down to 2lbs because my constipation is starting to improve with the addition of more fibre and liquids.Click to expand...

I second this. With DD, at 8 weeks I had gained 6lbs. At 12 weeks it was back down to 4lbs. I think my weight gain was due to bad MS. The only stuff I could keep down was cold cheesy bread and eggo waffles - so I are a lot of that!!!


----------



## DissySunshine

erin5 said:


> Hi everyone. Can I join? I think I am due Nov 7th. I have 4 other children 6,5,4 and 2. We are keeping this a secret till after the first trimester. Since I have 2 girls and 2 boys, this baby will be a tie breaker. So I plan on not finding out and having a surprise! I've done it both ways, and if you can do it, waiting for the surprize is so much fun.:)

Congratulations! Sounds like your kids already have some lifelong friends in their siblings, with how close they are.


----------



## DissySunshine

I know it's early, but what does everyone think they are going to have, or expect to have - b or g? 

My family is GINORMOUS! Yet on my mother's side, out of 11 great-grands, only 2 of them have been girls (and they're the oldest!). On the other hand on my father's side, out of 21+ great-grands, only ONE has been a boy in the last 8 years! So, since I'm a product of both of those families, I'm wondering which streak I will break. :winkwink:
Right now, I feel like my husband and I should be expecting a little baby boy...and I am fine either way! :D


----------



## Jalanis22

Congrats dissy! I feel like i may have a lil girl i have same symptoms as with my daughter, but who knows right only time will tell.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Everyone says this going be boy. awkward one like his dad...be a trouble maker too what im going through. x


----------



## littlefishygg

I have a gut feeling that little pea is a girl but everyone else thinks a boy because my OHs family are a big family and of his generation there are 18 cousins and only 2 of them are girls and the sperm determines the gender doesn't it? So logic says boy.


----------



## MissyLissy

Boy or girl, I honestly don't care. I just want this to be my healthy take home baby! I go back and forth though on what I think, but today I'm thinking girl. That will likely change tomorrow. :haha: The Chinese thing predicts a boy for me. We'll see I guess. 

Has anyone started thinking about names? We pretty much have our boy name locked up and ready, and have for some time- though i suppose it could change, but seems unlikely. We can't agree on a girl name though. My husband likes really old fashioned, strange names. Then he gets mad when I veto over and over and refuses to even talk about names anymore until like the third trimester! :haha:


----------



## DissySunshine

I know that men determine the gender, but his family is so small it's hard to find a pattern ;)

We have the name Kella picked for a girl, and Cooper or Adrian for a boy...my mom is already poking fun at the girl name, but it only strengthens my resolve! Lol


----------



## MissyLissy

DissySunshine said:


> I know that men determine the gender, but his family is so small it's hard to find a pattern ;)
> 
> We have the name Kella picked for a girl, and Cooper or Adrian for a boy...my mom is already poking fun at the girl name, but it only strengthens my resolve! Lol

Lovely names! My mom also really dislikes our boy name... But she'll get over it. You are right... it only strengthens the resolve! Haha. If its a boy, it'll likely be Declan Richard (middle name is both of our dad's names). As for a girl, I LOVE Nora or Norah (not set on spelling) and I want Irene as the middle name after my grandma. DH not sold. He likes Alice or Snow, which sorry, isn't going to happen. He likes Eleanor as a compromise to Nora(h) and just call her Nora as a nickname, but I feel there are too many nickname variations of Eleanor and I don't love the name on its own either. Oh well... We have time. Just fun to think about.


----------



## Traveling mom

I think all of that junk food is catching up to me :wacko: I've been horribly constipated for a couple days now. Really feeling bloated and uncomfortable. I bought some colace at the store today so I'm hoping that does the trick. Anyone had any luck taking anything for their constipation?


----------



## DissySunshine

MissyLissy said:


> DissySunshine said:
> 
> 
> I know that men determine the gender, but his family is so small it's hard to find a pattern ;)
> 
> We have the name Kella picked for a girl, and Cooper or Adrian for a boy...my mom is already poking fun at the girl name, but it only strengthens my resolve! Lol
> 
> Lovely names! My mom also really dislikes our boy name... But she'll get over it. You are right... it only strengthens the resolve! Haha. If its a boy, it'll likely be Declan Richard (middle name is both of our dad's names). As for a girl, I LOVE Nora or Norah (not set on spelling) and I want Irene as the middle name after my grandma. DH not sold. He likes Alice or Snow, which sorry, isn't going to happen. He likes Eleanor as a compromise to Nora(h) and just call her Nora as a nickname, but I feel there are too many nickname variations of Eleanor and I don't love the name on its own either. Oh well... We have time. Just fun to think about.Click to expand...

I love the name Nora as well! I have it on my list ^^ but our girl name is on lock. Declan is very unique! I think it's great! Alice isn't so bad...a little old-fashioned, but it could be worse lol


----------



## laurarebecca1

I used to think I was having a boy at the start and now that's changed to girl so I really don't know. OH thinks girl and MIL wants it to be a girl (she has 4 boys plus a boy who died young so a girl would be special to her!) 

OH and I cannot agree on names; he's African so wants a 'mixed race' name for a boy which I am not thrilled about really but we'll see!


----------



## GeralynB

I feel like I'm having a boy but my sis and one of my bff had dreams that I had a baby girl before they even knew I was pregnant. So it could very well be a girl. We have a girl name picked out but no clue on a boy name.


----------



## erin5

I am so sure I am having a boy. Every since I found out, the only thing in my mind is a boy. I have never been so sure- it's kinda strange.


----------



## GeralynB

It'll be interesting to see if we are all right about our predictions


----------



## laurarebecca1

GeralynB said:


> It'll be interesting to see if we are all right about our predictions

Maybe we should write out predictions on the first post?! And then compare! I think we were originally going to do mothers intuition but I can't remember what was decided!


----------



## beccabear86

mandaa1220 said:


> MummytoAmber - that's terrible. I hope that they help make you feel a little better and you start being able to keep some H2O down. Did you experience this with your first two pregnancies?
> 
> So, I called my doctor today to confirm my appointment for a week and a half from now. I thought I was coming in for an ultrasound, as I'll be 8 1/2 weeks, but they said that I'd just get a papsmear possibly and some information about pregnancy. I asked when an ultrasound would happen and they said that they might offer an optional one at 13 weeks, but weren't sure. TBH I'm pretty disappointed, because we are getting married in 2 weeks and then going away for 2 weeks and I feel like I NEED to know that everything is okay before that. After the wedding, we wanted to be able to start telling people, but I feel like until I SEE baby and know that there's nothing wrong and baby is growing, that's not a good choice. Is this normal? I've seen most people have already gotten an ultrasound or are getting one soon and my friends who have been pregnant have all gotten one around 6-8 weeks.

They did the same exact thing to me! They told me one scan during the pregnancy, at 18 weeks. Well... seeing as I'd planned to announce the pregnancy to my family with a photo of the first scan in a frame, that was just simply not going to do... and then I found out that there was a private ultrasound facility in town that did scans for a fee! I got an "early heartbeat scan" (which is basically the only one they can do this early... 8 weeks today) for $40... maybe you could try something like that?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0012.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Hi ladies, can I join you? 

I have been away from BnB for a few years now (politics and drama :wacko:) Now I've been lurking for a while and it looks like a lot of that has cooled down. 

After almost 2 and a half years TTC, my hubby and I found out a couple weeks ago that I'm pregnant. My EDD based on my LMP is going to be Nov. 12th, but I was on clomid and a progesterone test showed that I did not ovulate. I didn't have a positive pregnancy test until two weeks after my period was due, so I'm wondering if I ovulated late.

We have one little boy who just turned 4 in February, and I am still in contact with my pregnancy group from that pregnancy, hoping to find a similar group this time around!


----------



## MarieMo7

I'm thinking boy this time. This pregnancy has been different from DD's in every way. Plus if you've ever read about the Shettles method, I realized a couple days ago that we DTD with "boy" timing! Not sure if I buy all that, but it's always fun to think about!

Boy name is Cash Emmitt (DH has same middle name), and girl name is Reese Maxine (his grandmother's name). Our DD is Chase Evelyne, so obviously for girls we like names that are almost gender-neutral, paired with something ultra feminine. 

We've had our boy name for years, and our girl name since we started TTC last summer, so we are definitely locked in!


----------



## beccabear86

blondeNklutzi said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you?
> 
> I have been away from BnB for a few years now (politics and drama :wacko:) Now I've been lurking for a while and it looks like a lot of that has cooled down.
> 
> After almost 2 and a half years TTC, my hubby and I found out a couple weeks ago that I'm pregnant. My EDD based on my LMP is going to be Nov. 12th, but I was on clomid and a progesterone test showed that I did not ovulate. I didn't have a positive pregnancy test until two weeks after my period was due, so I'm wondering if I ovulated late.
> 
> We have one little boy who just turned 4 in February, and I am still in contact with my pregnancy group from that pregnancy, hoping to find a similar group this time around!

I had a similar situation... based on LMP (Jan 20th) I'd be due Oct 27th, but OH and I didn't BD until Feb 15th, so... :winkwink: I'm going with 8 weeks even though the doctor says (because of LMP) it's more...

In your case, I'd recommend maybe telling your doc you're unsure about LMP, in which case they may do an early dating scan for you. Happy and healthy 9 months! Welcome to the club. :)


----------



## DissySunshine

MarieMo7 said:


> I'm thinking boy this time. This pregnancy has been different from DD's in every way. Plus if you've ever read about the Shettles method, I realized a couple days ago that we DTD with "boy" timing! Not sure if I buy all that, but it's always fun to think about!
> 
> Boy name is Cash Emmitt (DH has same middle name), and girl name is Reese Maxine (his grandmother's name). Our DD is Chase Evelyne, so obviously for girls we like names that are almost gender-neutral, paired with something ultra feminine.
> 
> We've had our boy name for years, and our girl name since we started TTC last summer, so we are definitely locked in!

Wow, I have never heard the name Chase for a girl..but it's beautiful! I've never heard of the Shettles method, now I'm gonna have to do some research...:)

blondenklutzi, congratulations!! I'm super new to these boards so I don't know what kind of drama there can be...everyone in this thread is super nice and supportive, though. It's really a breath of fresh air for this first-timer. Your little one is adorable!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

DissySunshine said:


> MarieMo7 said:
> 
> 
> blondenklutzi, congratulations!! I'm super new to these boards so I don't know what kind of drama there can be...everyone in this thread is super nice and supportive, though. It's really a breath of fresh air for this first-timer. Your little one is adorable!
> 
> It looks like it has all died down mostly. Like I said, it has been about two years. There were a couple of people just causing drama. Our March lambs 2010 group was wonderful as well, and we now have a facebook group where we keep in constant contact.
> 
> To join in the gender discussion, I am not quite sure what we've got baking this time. I keep saying "her" and using feminine pronouns, but I really think this is because everyone else who has been pregnant around me has had girls!
> 
> Hopefully I can get my doctor to do a dating scan, I see him on Wednesday, but I'm not sure if he will or not. I may have to wait until the regular 12 week ultrasound.Click to expand...


----------



## Twinklie12

I did have one dream, very vivid, that I had a little boy named TJ. I would really be happy with either. I used to say I wanted all boys, less drama! But girl outfits are so darn cute too! So who knows!


----------



## gflady

Morning!

Happy mothering Sunday UK ladies! I'm chilling in bed whilst dh looks after ds :)

Mummytoa hope you're doing better.

Welcome all the new ladies :wave:

[/B]


Traveling mom said:


> I think all of that junk food is catching up to me :wacko: I've been horribly constipated for a couple days now. Really feeling bloated and uncomfortable. I bought some colace at the store today so I'm hoping that does the trick. Anyone had any luck taking anything for their constipation?

Haven't been brave enough to take anything yet. How'd you get on?



Twinklie12 said:


> I did have one dream, very vivid, that I had a little boy named TJ. I would really be happy with either. I used to say I wanted all boys, less drama! But girl outfits are so darn cute too! So who knows!

I'm the same! Quite like all boys as don't want to deal with female hormones but then it'd be nice to do girly things together. No idea what we're having. Got same symptoms as with ds so maybe another boy. I really don't mind. I'd like to keep it a surprise since this is our last but dh wants to find out. As for names, no idea!


----------



## Princesskell

blondeNklutzi said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you?
> 
> I have been away from BnB for a few years now (politics and drama :wacko:) Now I've been lurking for a while and it looks like a lot of that has cooled down.
> 
> After almost 2 and a half years TTC, my hubby and I found out a couple weeks ago that I'm pregnant. My EDD based on my LMP is going to be Nov. 12th, but I was on clomid and a progesterone test showed that I did not ovulate. I didn't have a positive pregnancy test until two weeks after my period was due, so I'm wondering if I ovulated late.
> 
> We have one little boy who just turned 4 in February, and I am still in contact with my pregnancy group from that pregnancy, hoping to find a similar group this time around!

Welcome and congrats! :happydance: and welcome back to bnb...you have found a great group, no drama here!!
Have a h&h 9 months and I will add you to the front page :hugs:
I hope you can get your dates confirmed soon xxx





So gender predictions, I was going to add them to the front page but then I didn't want to clutter it up as it looks so neat!! 
What do you think? I could do ....name, MI :pink:/:blue:, team :yellow:
Then get rid of mi and change team as people find out the gender?
Or I could do two lists at the bottom of MI :pink: and MI :blue:??
Let me know, I don't want tomes with the list too much as I think it's simple and effective and I work predominantly on an iPad so I can't be too fancy!!:blush: xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Def think its be fun to add gender guesses to front page!! 

You've already got the yellow stork so just change it to pink or blue and at top of list put members and gender guess or something like that, so it won't add anything else really to cover page. Well cross the bridge of actual gender in 3 months when we get to it! 

Put me as team blue (again!)


----------



## apple_20

Happy Mother's Day!

I have no idea what my baby is. I'd say girl but I think that's because I'd love one if each!


----------



## gflady

Is this anyone else's lasI/only baby? We just want 2 but it's a bit sad that I'll probably never be pregnant again.


----------



## apple_20

Yep my last bad second it is sad but I won't miss first tri!


----------



## gflady

No me neither! That bit is a relief x


----------



## Gray001

I had a dream a few nights ago that I was having twin boys but then last night I dreamt that I was having a girl so I have no idea! X


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey ladies

I got discharged last night :) 

Can i just say if your not keeping fluids down for min of a few days please see GP asap. 
Thats massive mistake i did, having 4 bags of fluid just goes show how badly dehydrated i had got. Even after 4 bags my ketones was still showing +3, finally dropped to +1 (were debating a 5th bag). Now showing signs of UTI. 

Got some tablets that if i take 30mins before a meal i can stomach it fine till its all digested. Plus helping me keep water down

Happy mothers day to uk ones x


----------



## apple_20

Glad you are out and feeling a bit better. Hoping you don't have to go through it again. Just read that properly I see they've given you tablets hope they work.


----------



## Princesskell

Glad you are out mummytoamber and thanks for sharing. I think we all expect ms to e bad, it must be hard knowing when it becomes something to worry about . Hope things improve for you xxx


----------



## Dogtanian

mummytoamber-glad you have been discharged in time for Mothers Day!
Hope you start to feel better soon.What tablets did they give you?
I have no idea what im having,last time i thought boy and it was a girl.I have no mothers intuition whatsoever! Chinese gender and baking soda test say girl
:dust:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Princesskell said:


> Glad you are out mummytoamber and thanks for sharing. I think we all expect ms to e bad, it must be hard knowing when it becomes something to worry about . Hope things improve for you xxx

Yes without a doubt. i was clinging onto hope things would turn around but nope. If cant keep fluids down, if you stop needing loo as much deffo worth seeing someone, if it turns very dark colour (like orange too) thank you x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Dogtanian said:


> mummytoamber-glad you have been discharged in time for Mothers Day!
> Hope you start to feel better soon.What tablets did they give you?
> I have no idea what im having,last time i thought boy and it was a girl.I have no mothers intuition whatsoever! Chinese gender and baking soda test say girl
> :dust:

ive got cyclizine. thank you x


----------



## Twinklie12

Hope you are truly on the mend mummytoamber!


----------



## Twinklie12

I am 6 weeks today and got the 3+ On a cb digi today. Phew! Now I think I really need to stop testing and try to trust that this is my sticky bean.


----------



## Twinklie12

PK I would want the gender guesses to be different than the confirmed gender on the front page but also don't want it to be too busy. I would say skip it and keep the front page as only the confirmed info. But I don't care tons either way.


----------



## MarieMo7

I've always wanted all boys (grew up with brothers), but after having a girl - I would not be disappointed if we had another!! She is just so awesome, and the day she insisted on wearing a tutu on top of her pajamas? One of the greatest days of my life! 

That said, this will be our last too, and I'm perfectly fine with any gender.


----------



## MissyLissy

Twinklie12 said:


> I am 6 weeks today and got the 3+ On a cb digi today. Phew! Now I think I really need to stop testing and try to trust that this is my sticky bean.

Awww! Yay! :happydance: Plus, you are a sweetpea!


----------



## MissyLissy

Twinklie12 said:


> PK I would want the gender guesses to be different than the confirmed gender on the front page but also don't want it to be too busy. I would say skip it and keep the front page as only the confirmed info. But I don't care tons either way.

I kind of agree with this as well. I'd rather have the front page clean with only confirmed info... But I also don't care much either way if most want the guesses on the front page somehow.


----------



## Princesskell

A sweet pea Twinklie :yipee: congrats on the 3+!!!! xxx


----------



## Traveling mom

gflady said:


> Morning!
> 
> Happy mothering Sunday UK ladies! I'm chilling in bed whilst dh looks after ds :)
> 
> Mummytoa hope you're doing better.
> 
> Welcome all the new ladies :wave:
> 
> [/B]
> 
> 
> Traveling mom said:
> 
> 
> I think all of that junk food is catching up to me :wacko: I've been horribly constipated for a couple days now. Really feeling bloated and uncomfortable. I bought some colace at the store today so I'm hoping that does the trick. Anyone had any luck taking anything for their constipation?
> 
> Haven't been brave enough to take anything yet. How'd you get on?
> 
> 
> 
> Twinklie12 said:
> 
> 
> I did have one dream, very vivid, that I had a little boy named TJ. I would really be happy with either. I used to say I wanted all boys, less drama! But girl outfits are so darn cute too! So who knows!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm the same! Quite like all boys as don't want to deal with female hormones but then it'd be nice to do girly things together. No idea what we're having. Got same symptoms as with ds so maybe another boy. I really don't mind. I'd like to keep it a surprise since this is our last but dh wants to find out. As for names, no idea!Click to expand...

It's much worse today. I'm in a great deal of pain and feeling really sick. I figured out it was the meds my dr gave me to get rid of the nausea. I can honestly say I'd rather feel nauseas all day than deal with this. I've increased my fiber and water intake hoping that gives me some relief today. :wacko:


----------



## DissySunshine

In response to the how many questions, this is our first baby of a planned two-child family...but I also love the idea of having a third a few years down the road. I'm going to school to be a teacher, and children are my passion! Then again, being around kids all day may change my mind haha!


----------



## Jalanis22

Love the idea of the gender guess!

AFM i am still vomitting :cry: i didnt vomitte at the birthday party but i vomitted at night and that was the only food i had in my system. Thank god its almost tuesday so dr can give me meds and stop vomitting.


----------



## kazine

Jalanis22 said:


> Love the idea of the gender guess!
> 
> AFM i am still vomitting :cry: i didnt vomitte at the birthday party but i vomitted at night and that was the only food i had in my system. Thank god its almost tuesday so dr can give me meds and stop vomitting.

It's spelled "vomit"/"vomiting", sorry I was trying to ignore it but I just couldn't lol.

Went for car seat, came away empty handed :(

Turns out the base I found doesn&#8217;t fit the cosatto giggle, and there isn&#8217;t a base for it. But they&#8217;re bringing out the 2014 version soon, with the base, so might get that when it comes out if it fits.

If not, we know the maxi cosi fits. So will have to get that even if it is pretty plain. :(

I do like the idea of the gender predictions. I think I'm having a girl so put me as pink!


----------



## DissySunshine

Kazine, you buying a carseat reminded me of a question I had.

When is a good time to start buying the necessities, like the crib, carseat, storage, etc.? I want to start getting an idea of what kind of timeline we're looking at for purchases.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Jalanis22 said:


> Love the idea of the gender guess!
> 
> AFM i am still vomitting :cry: i didnt vomitte at the birthday party but i vomitted at night and that was the only food i had in my system. Thank god its almost tuesday so dr can give me meds and stop vomitting.

are you keeping fluids down? you dont want end up like me x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

DissySunshine said:


> Kazine, you buying a carseat reminded me of a question I had.
> 
> When is a good time to start buying the necessities, like the crib, carseat, storage, etc.? I want to start getting an idea of what kind of timeline we're looking at for purchases.

I dont think certain time to go by, just when your ready.
Some start now, others start after 20wk scan some 32-34wk. when ever your ready, i just no in uk can be waiting times on stuff every now and then.


----------



## Dogtanian

I dont think there is a right time to buy things,and i deffo dont believe in waiting cos people say its bad luck,i bought loads of stuff super early with DD,and would be doing the same now if i didnt feel so sick.
:dust:


----------



## erin5

DissySunshine said:


> Kazine, you buying a carseat reminded me of a question I had.
> 
> When is a good time to start buying the necessities, like the crib, carseat, storage, etc.? I want to start getting an idea of what kind of timeline we're looking at for purchases.

It depends. If you are planning on finding out the sex, then you probably want to wait on getting the big things till you know. But you can get gender neutral stuff, like maybe winter things on sale. One thing that I have found very helpful is a wool liner for car seats. Then you zip the baby in, like a pod. This means you don't have to put a zillion layers on them when you are traveling.

Other things you can get are onsies, bibs, receiving blankets, sheets, diapers, baby shampoo, bath tub (if you need it), towels, hats. socks, mittens (for their long finger nails). 

You can also organize some things to make room for baby clutter.


----------



## littlefishygg

We are looking to start buying things or at least looking at what things we want to buy so we can budget and buy things gradually over the course of my pregnancy so we don't have a massive bill all at once. Also if we decide on the bigger things like the pram we want etc we can keep an eye out of offers.


----------



## Jalanis22

MummyToAmberx said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Love the idea of the gender guess!
> 
> AFM i am still vomitting :cry: i didnt vomitte at the birthday party but i vomitted at night and that was the only food i had in my system. Thank god its almost tuesday so dr can give me meds and stop vomitting.
> 
> are you keeping fluids down? you dont want end up like me xClick to expand...

Yes im trying, im drinking alot of water. On friday i vomited all day except the dinner which was a damn chicken sandwich thats all i had. Then yesterday at the party i was fine until at night that was also the only food i had eaten all day cause in the a.m i had a cup of milk and at night it all came out. And today i havent eaten yet but i am about too.


----------



## MarieMo7

A couple of notes on when to buy stuff: we waited until all baby showers were done because we didn't know what we would get. Also once I got big we got plenty of neighbors saying, "oh, when are you due? Do you need a bassinet/swing/bumbo? Ours are just sitting in the attic!" Plus manufacturers are always coming out with the latest model of everything with new safety features. So we waited until 34 weeks or so. Except for the crib - DD was 2 weeks old when we got her (free!) crib, but she was sleeping in a (borrowed) bassinet in our room anyway!


----------



## laodicean

DissySunshine said:


> When is a good time to start buying the necessities, like the crib, carseat, storage, etc.?

Honestly, there's no set time that's the best time to start buying.

Warning: mc trigger, don't read if you're feeling sensitive

Spoiler
Some people would say that after you've had your 12wk scan might be better for your mental health if the unthinkable happened, and I say this only because it happened to a friend and they said seeing all the stuff they bought for the baby made it worse. She had to sell it all because she couldn't imagine using it for the next baba. Poor girl :( That said, if you were constantly living in fear of miscarriage / stillbirth then you'd never buy anything an end up taking a baby home nekkid to sleep in a box. Buy when you feel it's the right time to buy!

My opinion is if something's a bargain, buy it! None of the stuff I bought for J was bought full price. Shops and websites are always doing random special offers for no reason, and you'll be getting loads of money off vouchers and other promotions sent to you if you sign up to things.

We bought things gradually after I'd had my 20wk scan and it actually started to feel real. Managed to hold off buying a buggy until 35wks because was waiting for Mothercare to do a flash 20% off promotion... which they eventually did! Then we've hardly used it because I prefer to use slings. Doh.

Warning: you will buy a lot of things that you will end up never using. Accept that now, and just have fun!

We probably won't be buying anything, tbh. I want to stay team yellow and everything I got for J is pretty gender neutral, so we've already got everything we need... until it turns out I'm having female twins.


----------



## kazine

We were out tonight at a buskers night.

I was really craving something hot, and decided to stop at the pizza shop on the way back and get chips and curry sauce, and it was the most horrible curry sauce I&#8217;ve ever had ever omg. It had fucking currents or some shit in and was really strong flavoured and tasted all fruity. So I cried my eyes out. What a mess.

OH has gone to another chip shop now to get more. But he&#8217;s going to get the curry sauce in a pot, so if its vile I don&#8217;t have to cry all over again ha ha.

I agree about just buying stuff over the course of the pregnancy. We've got a crib, and in-bed co-sleeper, 2 cloth nappies, a onesie, a comforter, and a t-shirt (though its a boys t-shirt I bought before I had my first miscarriage as I was convinced I was having a boy). That's all for now but like I said I was going to buy a car seat today ha ha. Might just wait before buying more big things in case people want to buy us stuff - just buy cloth nappies really and wait until we know the sex to start buying clothes.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Last time around we waited until after the baby showers were over so we knew what we needed. 

This time, it may be different. We are planning to try cloth diapering, so I'm sure we will be given some disposables, but will be buying our own cloth if that is what we wind up liking. 

I think we will just be picking things up as we go along and see things on sale. If it is a boy, we won't need many clothes at all, as I've kept all of Mika's. I also have a swing from my niece, and two other older nieces, so even if it is a girl we will probably wind up with a lot of girl clothes.

I know you ladies who are constipated are probably miserable, but I'm kind of jealous. I've had diarrhea for the last two weeks, and when I was pregnant with Mika I had diarrhea for almost the whole pregnancy.


----------



## Princesskell

I think I waited until 12 weeks with F and then didn't buy big stuff till much later, just through indecision!!
I don't think we need much this time...only a new Moses basket. People buy you so much stuff, I will definitely not buy too many newborn clothes, F was such a big baby and people came with so many sets there were some we never touched! Xxx


----------



## gflady

Morning!

I'm not sure what we'll buy. Defo need a new carseat and wool liner... We've got all of Theo's clothes so if we end up with a girl then we'll just buy clothes after bean's born.


----------



## laurarebecca1

I'm going to buy bits as the pregnancy progresses!! But won't be buying the big things until after 20 week scan (I will have picked them all though lol!!) 

Had my booking in appointment this morning; she was lovely!! And I have my 12 week scan on 28th April :)

anddddd my scan is tomorrow woohoo!!! :D cannot wait but getting nervous now!!


----------



## MrsPear

Hi, can I join please?

I am 6 weeks pregnant, according to my LMP I am due 22nd November. Don't want to get too excited yet just in case something happens, but I cant help it!

Last time I went 13 days over so there's every chance I could get a December baby, but who knows...


----------



## apple_20

Hey how is everyone today?

I've got my booking appointment tomorrow yay!

With DS we bought a few things after the 12 week scan we were also given things at the baby shower and from people. I had far too many 0-3 clothes!

This time around there's not as much to buy but we will get a new pushchair and a toddler bed for DS. If it's a boy we have lots of clothes if it's a girl my cousin has lots of clothes. Baby shopping is great fun but it can all add up!


----------



## DissySunshine

MrsPear said:


> Hi, can I join please?
> 
> I am 6 weeks pregnant, according to my LMP I am due 22nd November. Don't want to get too excited yet just in case something happens, but I cant help it!
> 
> Last time I went 13 days over so there's every chance I could get a December baby, but who knows...

Hello, and congratulations! :D We're due only days apart, exciting!


----------



## Twinklie12

Hi Mrspear! I am due the day after you!


----------



## Twinklie12

We definitely won't be buying anything until after the 12 week scan, probably more like after the gender scan. DH is too superstitious and won't want to jinx anything. Plus being a first timer I don't know what to buy yet! He also won't talk about names until he feels more comfortable with things. I have a feeling we will disagree about a lot of names so should be interesting!


----------



## DragonflyWing

We're probably not going to buy anything at all...we already have everything we need from the twins! 

I've been super constipated, too, so I take Colace along with my prenatal vitamin every night. Seems to keep things under control, and my doctor said it's perfectly safe. 

No morning sickness yet, *knock on wood*! At this point last time, I was miserable with it, so I'm hoping it stays away!

As for gender predictions, I'm torn! According to the Shettles method, it should be a girl (we DTD 2 and 3 days before O), and the Chinese gender chart says girl, but going by my symptoms (or lack thereof), I think it might be a boy.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm buying lots of lots even if I'm having another girl... This is our last planned child and I want to buy baby stuff. :haha:

We will start buying after our 14 week gender scan. :)


----------



## MissyLissy

Has anyone's bb's stopped hurting? Mine were super soar until yesterday morning and now they feel nearly normal. I don't like it! It makes me worried... That was my only for sure symptom and at six weeks I thought the symptoms were supposed to ramp up, not die down! Lol I'm such a worry wart. My early scan is tomorrow though and I really, really hope I get some reassurance.


----------



## Leinzlove

Symptoms come and go the whole pregnancy... Eeeek! I'm sure you'll be reassured! :)


----------



## Jalanis22

Dont panic missy! Not everyone has the same symptoms. 

So anxious yet nervous and scared for tomorrow. Everything will b in gods hands thank god my mom is able to go with me.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

good luck those having scan tomorrow :) 

Im not having a good day, my tablets aint taking edge off sickly feeling, i havent been sick which of course is best thing but came close few times. i feel terrible as hubby having to work from home as i just cant manage still and just try to sleep through worst waves i get. Whats even more annoying is of course youve got some that say "only morning sickness"

x


----------



## Leinzlove

Mummy: I'm sorry to hear this. I hope you feel better. :hugs:


----------



## DragonflyWing

Sorry you're feeling so awful, Mummy :hugs:


I just had the most embarrassing experience! I had to pee really bad, but DH was hogging the bathroom. I waited, thinking he had to come out soon, but he was in there over an hour! It got so bad that I couldn't wait another second and I had to pee in the kitchen sink! :rofl:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Jalanis22 said:


> Dont panic missy! Not everyone has the same symptoms.
> 
> So anxious yet nervous and scared for tomorrow. Everything will b in gods hands thank god my mom is able to go with me.

I feel exactly the same :( I'm so nervous!! Mines not until 1pm either so got all morning to worry!


----------



## laurarebecca1

DragonflyWing said:


> Sorry you're feeling so awful, Mummy :hugs:
> 
> 
> I just had the most embarrassing experience! I had to pee really bad, but DH was hogging the bathroom. I waited, thinking he had to come out soon, but he was in there over an hour! It got so bad that I couldn't wait another second and I had to pee in the kitchen sink! :rofl:

This is hilarious!!! The things pregnant ladies do hahaha!!!


----------



## Paloma123

Can I join you ladies?

Delighted to be here expecting my second child 29th Nov!!

I have a 15 month old little girl, so will have a 2 year age gap between the pair, can't wait!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Jalanis22

Wow laura mine is in the a.m! Excited yet scared.


----------



## DragonflyWing

Paloma123 said:


> Can I join you ladies?
> 
> Delighted to be here expecting my second child 29th Nov!!
> 
> I have a 15 month old little girl, so will have a 2 year age gap between the pair, can't wait!!! :winkwink:

Welcome! I have 15 month old twins and I'm due Nov 25th, so we have a lot in common!


----------



## MarieMo7

DragonflyWing said:


> Sorry you're feeling so awful, Mummy :hugs:
> 
> 
> I just had the most embarrassing experience! I had to pee really bad, but DH was hogging the bathroom. I waited, thinking he had to come out soon, but he was in there over an hour! It got so bad that I couldn't wait another second and I had to pee in the kitchen sink! :rofl:

Funniest thing I've heard all day!
#pregnantwomanproblems


----------



## Paloma123

DragonflyWing said:


> Paloma123 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you ladies?
> 
> Delighted to be here expecting my second child 29th Nov!!
> 
> I have a 15 month old little girl, so will have a 2 year age gap between the pair, can't wait!!! :winkwink:
> 
> Welcome! I have 15 month old twins and I'm due Nov 25th, so we have a lot in common!Click to expand...

Wow twins!!! I must admit I would've had a breakdown with two newborns. One was bad enough lol!!


----------



## MrsPear

mummytoamber, what you have is no way 'just' or 'only' morning sickness! It's awful to be feeling as rough as that, don't let anyone tell you otherwise!

dragonflywing, hahaha we've all been there! I really can't remember why, but last time I was pregnant I 'had' to wee in a vase! OH was laughing at me, so he wasn't even in the bathroom? I can only imagine it must have been because I was weeing every five minutes and too into whatever programme was on TV to keep missing bits!


----------



## Princesskell

MrsPear said:


> Hi, can I join please?
> 
> I am 6 weeks pregnant, according to my LMP I am due 22nd November. Don't want to get too excited yet just in case something happens, but I cant help it!
> 
> Last time I went 13 days over so there's every chance I could get a December baby, but who knows...




Paloma123 said:


> Can I join you ladies?
> 
> Delighted to be here expecting my second child 29th Nov!!
> 
> I have a 15 month old little girl, so will have a 2 year age gap between the pair, can't wait!!! :winkwink:

Hello ladies :wave: welcome to the thread! Congratulations and god luck for a h&h 9 months.
I will go add you both to the front page :happydance:



Good luck for all the scans tomorrow :flower:
I'm addicted to strawberries today!! Xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Woop woop....70 bumps!! Xxx


----------



## GeralynB

Welcome to all the new ladies.

I won't buy anything until after I know if it's a boy or a girl. I did buy 2 things though so far. 2 days after I got my BFP I went to Mexico so I bought a cute little sun dress and a poncho. Thought it was cute since I had just found out


----------



## Dogtanian

I went for my scan yesterday and everything looked perfect.The scan quality was rubbish,so baby looked like a blur,but its little heart was beating away,so im pleased.
I was expecting to be dated 8+1 from OV but was dated 8+2,so if you could change me on the front page to Nov 8th,that would be great,i think thats a lot more accurate than LMP for me
:dust:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Dogtanian said:


> I went for my scan yesterday and everything looked perfect.The scan quality was rubbish,so baby looked like a blur,but its little heart was beating away,so im pleased.
> I was expecting to be dated 8+1 from OV but was dated 8+2,so if you could change me on the front page to Nov 8th,that would be great,i think thats a lot more accurate than LMP for me
> :dust:

Fantastic news :) x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Holy crap I feel rubbish :( 
Spent my lunch break at work in the shopping centre toilets heaving, so nauseas and its 730pm and I'm trying to get LO to sleep and hubs is asking what's for dinner- I just want to die quietly in a corner somewhere! :/


----------



## laurarebecca1

hopefulfor1st said:


> Holy crap I feel rubbish :(
> Spent my lunch break at work in the shopping centre toilets heaving, so nauseas and its 730pm and I'm trying to get LO to sleep and hubs is asking what's for dinner- I just want to die quietly in a corner somewhere! :/

I know exactly how you feel! I have all day nausea and now a cold/flu to top it all off, I just feel awful!! I hardly slept last night because of it all! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I had mw this morning, whole getting up get dressed go out took its toll on me as soon as i got back in i was sick :( i am so fed up i cant do nothing. x


----------



## gflady

Goodness Dragon why was he in there so long! I'd freak.

:hugs: mummy, hopeful and Laura. MS sucks. I feel so sick and tired I keep losing my patience with ds. Poor thing.

Good luck those with scans x


----------



## erin5

I am pretty much wiped out. Between the pregnancy, allergies and asthma, I'm kicked. I got one month till I am out of the first trimester, can't wait.


So sorry for you girls with the bad ms. It can be brutal. We don't have too much longer left, hang in there.


----------



## Gray001

Oh girls I feel so guilty, I was being so good but today the urge was too strong.... I've just gone and got a McDonald's!! It tastes so good!!


----------



## kazine

9 weeks and I officially have a fetus! :happydance:


----------



## Twinklie12

My allergies are killlllling me today! My nose is an itchy sneezy wreck. I miss my Zyrtec! I probably have to work late today as well, UGH going to be a long day.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Had my scan this afternoon!!! Baby measured perfect , in fact 4 days ahead so I'm measuring 8w5d! We saw and heard the heartbeat!! Such a relief!!

As you can see from the scan picture; my bladder was very full lol!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MissyLissy

Ladies... I just got back from my early scan. I AM HAVING TWINS!!!

Omg... DH and I are both kind of in shock. They could see a heartbeat on both, but couldn't measure it yet because I am so early (only 6+1). One baby is measuring 6w exactly, and the other 5w+6 but the doc told me it's within range for what we'd expect right now and all looks good. I go back in two weeks for an 8 week scan. I'll upload my scan pic tonight when I get home to my computer. Can hardly believe this!


----------



## MissyLissy

laurarebecca1 said:


> Had my scan this morning!!! Baby measured perfect , in fact 4 days ahead so I'm measuring 8w5d! We saw and heard the heartbeat!! Such a relief!!
> 
> As you can see from the scan picture; my bladder was very full lol!!

Awww! Lovely picture!!!


----------



## laurarebecca1

MissyLissy said:


> Ladies... I just got back from my early scan. I AM HAVING TWINS!!!
> 
> Omg... DH and I are both kind of in shock. They could see a heartbeat on both, but couldn't measure it yet because I am so early (only 6+1). One baby is measuring 6w exactly, and the other 5w+6 but the doc told me it's within range for what we'd expect right now and all looks good. I go back in two weeks for an 8 week scan. I'll upload my scan pic tonight when I get home to my computer. Can hardly believe this!

Wow twins!! How amazing!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> Had my scan this morning!!! Baby measured perfect , in fact 4 days ahead so I'm measuring 8w5d! We saw and heard the heartbeat!! Such a relief!!
> 
> As you can see from the scan picture; my bladder was very full lol!!

great news, and lovely picture.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MissyLissy said:


> Ladies... I just got back from my early scan. I AM HAVING TWINS!!!
> 
> Omg... DH and I are both kind of in shock. They could see a heartbeat on both, but couldn't measure it yet because I am so early (only 6+1). One baby is measuring 6w exactly, and the other 5w+6 but the doc told me it's within range for what we'd expect right now and all looks good. I go back in two weeks for an 8 week scan. I'll upload my scan pic tonight when I get home to my computer. Can hardly believe this!

ohh wow thats amazing, congrats to you :)


----------



## erin5

MissyLissy said:


> Ladies... I just got back from my early scan. I AM HAVING TWINS!!!
> 
> Omg... DH and I are both kind of in shock. They could see a heartbeat on both, but couldn't measure it yet because I am so early (only 6+1). One baby is measuring 6w exactly, and the other 5w+6 but the doc told me it's within range for what we'd expect right now and all looks good. I go back in two weeks for an 8 week scan. I'll upload my scan pic tonight when I get home to my computer. Can hardly believe this!

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!! How exciting!


----------



## erin5

laurarebecca1 said:


> Had my scan this afternoon!!! Baby measured perfect , in fact 4 days ahead so I'm measuring 8w5d! We saw and heard the heartbeat!! Such a relief!!
> 
> As you can see from the scan picture; my bladder was very full lol!!

That's wonderful. It must be such a relief. I am very happy for you.


----------



## Jalanis22

Beautiful scan picture laura! 

Amazing news for twins.

AFM i am still vomiting sometimes so thank god i will be heading to the dr today and my boobs are super sore. I will be getting my scan today also so fx crossed everything is o.k i am so nervous.


----------



## kazine

Wow twins! I'm so jealous ha ha.

My two recent eBay purchases:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Jalanis22 said:


> Beautiful scan picture laura!
> 
> Amazing news for twins.
> 
> AFM i am still vomiting sometimes so thank god i will be heading to the dr today and my boobs are super sore. I will be getting my scan today also so fx crossed everything is o.k i am so nervous.

good luck for your scan :)


----------



## DragonflyWing

Missy, that's amazing news! Congratulations! You must be in total shock, I know I was with my twins. 

Were they each in their own sac?


----------



## littlefishygg

Wow congratulations on twins!!! How exciting but scary I'm sure! 
Ms is getting me today as well, the only thing I can stomach is ice lollies!


----------



## MrsPear

MissyLissy said:


> Ladies... I just got back from my early scan. I AM HAVING TWINS!!!
> 
> Omg... DH and I are both kind of in shock. They could see a heartbeat on both, but couldn't measure it yet because I am so early (only 6+1). One baby is measuring 6w exactly, and the other 5w+6 but the doc told me it's within range for what we'd expect right now and all looks good. I go back in two weeks for an 8 week scan. I'll upload my scan pic tonight when I get home to my computer. Can hardly believe this!

Brilliant! Congratulations :happydance:


eta- and congratulations to the others who have had scans too  So exciting.


----------



## gflady

Congrats on the scans!

Missy, omg, twins! X


----------



## laurarebecca1

Advice ladies: should I change my due date based on the new one from the scan? Or just leave it and wait for the 12 week scan and go off that one?

Baby is 2.1cm so bigger than I thought, I thought he/she was 1.6cm at 8 weeks?!


----------



## MarieMo7

My understanding is that the earlier the scan, the more accurate the dating. I would go with the new dates!


----------



## laurarebecca1

MarieMo7 said:


> My understanding is that the earlier the scan, the more accurate the dating. I would go with the new dates!

I thought perhaps 12 week one was more accurate but I really don't know; has anyone else got an opinion?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I go off 12 wk dating scan off nhs. 

mw told me today they will be putting that date off that scan on front of my notes.


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats on twins!!

I'm 10 weeks today! Woo hooo! Double digits


----------



## MissyLissy

DragonflyWing said:


> Missy, that's amazing news! Congratulations! You must be in total shock, I know I was with my twins.
> 
> Were they each in their own sac?

Yes, they were in their own sacs... So fraternal. Are yours identical? I knew this was a possibility, I was on letrozole and follistim for a monitored cycle with an RE, so obviously that increases your chances of multiples. I had two follicles, but one was on my "bad" side where I had an ectopic so I really kind of brushed off the idea of twins. Really didn't see this coming! It's definitely a shock, but very blessed. And a tiny bit scary!


----------



## ab75

Congratulations to everyone who had healthy scans. Ooooohhh twins missy,double the cuddles xx


----------



## erin5

Today is a bit of a hormonal day. Just feeling kinda down and overwhelmed. I have some health issues, plus kids, plus pregnancy, it is a lot right now. It doesn't help that the house is a wreck. 

I ended up telling my mom last night. She said congrats, but that was it. She doesn't really get excited until the first trimester is over. But I have had 3 phone calls on her asking me how I am caring for my slightly sick dog- in 12 hours.

I wish I didn't tell her and waited. I know I am being too sensitive. I hate days like this.


----------



## DragonflyWing

MissyLissy said:


> DragonflyWing said:
> 
> 
> Missy, that's amazing news! Congratulations! You must be in total shock, I know I was with my twins.
> 
> Were they each in their own sac?
> 
> Yes, they were in their own sacs... So fraternal. Are yours identical? I knew this was a possibility, I was on letrozole and follistim for a monitored cycle with an RE, so obviously that increases your chances of multiples. I had two follicles, but one was on my "bad" side where I had an ectopic so I really kind of brushed off the idea of twins. Really didn't see this coming! It's definitely a shock, but very blessed. And a tiny bit scary!Click to expand...

Mine are fraternal as well- a boy and a girl :)

Twins hadn't even crossed our minds. We weren't on any fertility treatments, and it seemed like such a remote possibility. Now there is a 1 in 7 chance that I could have a second set of twins! I really think there's just one this time, though.


----------



## Jalanis22

Here is my lovely scan...my baby meauring right on track. Now i feel relieved and calm.


----------



## DragonflyWing

That's great, Jalanis! :happydance:


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks dragonfly, i was terrified as the previous time i had gone was when i saw my angel with no heartbeat...

2 weeks from now a physical
7 weeks from now gender yayy


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Jalanis22 said:


> View attachment 750075
> 
> 
> Here is my lovely scan...my baby meauring right on track. Now i feel relieved and calm.

great scan :D wow when you say 7 weeks till gender scan hits home how quickly its going.


----------



## Twinklie12

MissyLissy said:


> Ladies... I just got back from my early scan. I AM HAVING TWINS!!!
> 
> Omg... DH and I are both kind of in shock. They could see a heartbeat on both, but couldn't measure it yet because I am so early (only 6+1). One baby is measuring 6w exactly, and the other 5w+6 but the doc told me it's within range for what we'd expect right now and all looks good. I go back in two weeks for an 8 week scan. I'll upload my scan pic tonight when I get home to my computer. Can hardly believe this!

Ahhhh Missy congrats! Amazing news! I do believe I called it.... ;)


----------



## apple_20

Yay for those brilliant scans.

Twins how fantastic (little jealous what a blessing)

Afm had my mw appointment it's all coming flooding back bounty pack, notes tests. It feels more reAl now I have notes lol.

Scan booked 24th April wooooop


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats on all the beautiful scans!!! I so hope I can talk my way into one at my 8 week appointment when I get back from vacation. We head to Florida for a week this Thursday, can't wait for the sunshine!


----------



## gflady

erin5 said:


> Today is a bit of a hormonal day. Just feeling kinda down and overwhelmed. I have some health issues, plus kids, plus pregnancy, it is a lot right now. It doesn't help that the house is a wreck.
> 
> I ended up telling my mom last night. She said congrats, but that was it. She doesn't really get excited until the first trimester is over. But I have had 3 phone calls on her asking me how I am caring for my slightly sick dog- in 12 hours.
> 
> I wish I didn't tell her and waited. I know I am being too sensitive. I hate days like this.

:hugs: hope you feel better soon.

Congrats on scans!

I really need to stop eating like a pig. Usually I'm really healthy but since the ms started I've been living off carbs and sugar! Going to balloon before I even hit second tri :dohh:


----------



## MarieMo7

gflady said:


> erin5 said:
> 
> 
> Today is a bit of a hormonal day. Just feeling kinda down and overwhelmed. I have some health issues, plus kids, plus pregnancy, it is a lot right now. It doesn't help that the house is a wreck.
> 
> I ended up telling my mom last night. She said congrats, but that was it. She doesn't really get excited until the first trimester is over. But I have had 3 phone calls on her asking me how I am caring for my slightly sick dog- in 12 hours.
> 
> I wish I didn't tell her and waited. I know I am being too sensitive. I hate days like this.
> 
> :hugs: hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Congrats on scans!
> 
> I really need to stop eating like a pig. Usually I'm really healthy but since the ms started I've been living off carbs and sugar! Going to balloon before I even hit second tri :dohh:Click to expand...

All I could eat first tie with DD was cold cheesy bread, and frozen waffles. I did out on weight (hello bloat!) but it leveled out once I could each actual food again :)


----------



## Princesskell

Aw ladies contratulations on lots of lovely scans...what a lucky day for the sparklers :yipee:

Missy TWINS?!!! :headspin: that is fantastic news...another extra bump for our front page!! Did you have any twin symptoms?

Sorry for all the ladies feeling so terrible. I'm doing ok in the day, especially at work when my mind is kept off it, but at night I'm a sicky mess. Smells are the worst, I can't stand room freshners around the house, food smells, the bin, cat food, everything is making me queasy! Fruit is still making me feel better, lots of grapes and strawberries in particular :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

PK i started with a smell issue today. On the way in to work I could tell the guy in the car in front of me was smoking. I couldn't stand it. I was covering my face with my scarf!


----------



## Princesskell

It's so intense isn't it Twinklie :wacko:
I always have a pretty keen sense of smell but when I'm pregnant it goes into overdrive. Last night I could smell dh had brought home fish and chips before he even got in the door!


----------



## Curlymikes

One week from today is my scan and i cant wait!! Congrats on all the great scans, i am so jealsous that so many have seen their babies already. I want to see mine! Also i think it will put me more at ease.

I went to the dr the other day and i was diagnosed with a cervical erosion. I think that is why i had some spotting. Lets hope that is why anyway. I am praying for no more.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I have my second scan tomorrow :) although I'm really not looking forward to it as hubby will be at work and its at 8am and I have to get my 14 month old out of bed (usually not up til 830) and take him. A friend is going to meet me there to watch jace while I'm in there but I feel bad for dragging her out so early!


----------



## DragonflyWing

Curlymikes said:


> One week from today is my scan and i cant wait!! Congrats on all the great scans, i am so jealsous that so many have seen their babies already. I want to see mine! Also i think it will put me more at ease.
> 
> I went to the dr the other day and i was diagnosed with a cervical erosion. I think that is why i had some spotting. Lets hope that is why anyway. I am praying for no more.

We have our scan on the same day! How far along will you be then? I will be 7+4 by LMP, or 7 weeks exactly by O.


----------



## MissyLissy

Princesskell said:


> Aw ladies contratulations on lots of lovely scans...what a lucky day for the sparklers :yipee:
> 
> Missy TWINS?!!! :headspin: that is fantastic news...another extra bump for our front page!! Did you have any twin symptoms?

No! Quite the opposite, actually. I feel pretty normal so far. My boobs hurt off and on, and I'm starting to feel kind of tight in the abdomen if that makes sense, but otherwise nothing. I was getting scared there was nothing there due to lack of symptoms. The nurse told me with twins to watch out, cause the ms is likely coming. We'll see...


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I'm so excited to see all the lovely scans and to hear about twins! 

My OH is really wound up on the chance that we could have twins since this is a Clomid pregnancy. I have tried explaining to him a million times that it is a 90% chance we are NOT having twins, lol. He's driving me bonkers. I think there's only one baby in there though.

Is anyone else having round ligament pain? I am having serious pain when I stretch, sneeze, etc and I didn't have this with my son. Is it worse second baby?

And funny story about Clomid. My husband was talking to a friend of ours about his twin theory, and he said he figures we may have twins because I was on chlamydia when I got pregnant. The friend looked a little shocked and confused until I explained that OH can be a bit of an idiot and meant Clomid. :dohh:


----------



## DragonflyWing

Haha chlamydia, that's hilarious!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Blondenklutzi I had a lot of ligament pain early on but its all but gone now!


----------



## Princesskell

blondeNklutzi said:


> And funny story about Clomid. My husband was talking to a friend of ours about his twin theory, and he said he figures we may have twins because I was on chlamydia when I got pregnant. The friend looked a little shocked and confused until I explained that OH can be a bit of an idiot and meant Clomid. :dohh:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

im having a lot of round ligament pain, been on and off weekly. 

smells are a massive trigger for me.hoping my tablets work today. 
noticed drinking flat-ish lemonade isnt leaving the vile after taste so drank bit more last night.


----------



## Dogtanian

Congrats to everyone in their recent scans,good news all around.And twins.......what a blessing!
I cannot go anywhere near the bins,dog food,sometimes i even struggle with DD nappy.I even have to get OH to kiss me on the cheek instead of the lips as i can often smell what he had to eat hours ago! This is a nightmare.Its like having a super X Men power that is in fact .....crap!
I feel so much more relaxed since seeing baby on the scan,time is starting to speed up now,cant believe my 12 week scan is on the 24th!
:dust:


----------



## Twinklie12

Bkondenklutzy that is hilarious! I can imagine their faces! Haha. Ohhh men. 

My boobs aren't that sore anymore. Always something worrying me!


----------



## kazine

My poor fella understands now. If I say "brush your teeth" he does :rofl:


----------



## MissyLissy

Twinklie12 said:


> Bkondenklutzy that is hilarious! I can imagine their faces! Haha. Ohhh men.
> 
> My boobs aren't that sore anymore. Always something worrying me!

My boobs completely stopped hurting me over the weekend for like 2-3 days. I thought the worse. Now I've had a scan, things are well so far, and my boobs started hurting again as of late yesterday. I know it's hard, but we need to try not to read into things. Symptoms come and go, or so I've heard!! :flower:


----------



## MarieMo7

blondeNklutzi ours is a Clomid baby too! DD was as well. That's the first thing we asked about the on scan - are we sure it's just one? We will definitely be asking that again this time...particularly since we have that lady in Dallas who just gave birth to clomid QUINTS. Granted, she also had a trigger shot and some follicle-stimulating drugs, but WOW.

AFM, this pregnancy is SO different than my last. My boobs are not sore and have not been at all, though they are bigger and firmer. No nausea whatsoever. But I have crazy headaches, congestion, and my skin is breaking out constantly. I'm convinced it's a boy, because with DD it was so so so different.


----------



## DragonflyWing

I've been having some round ligament pains, too, especially if I sneeze or stand up too fast. 

I'm also getting the lovely symptom of bladder spasms! If I wait until I get the urge to pee, I have to make a mad dash for the bathroom and a few times already I haven't made it :wacko:

I have to be careful to go to the bathroom every 1-2 hours, whether I think I need to or not, because by the time I have to go, it's too late!

Other than that, I'm almost completely symptom-free. No nausea, no breast tenderness, no bloating...some fatigue, but nothing major. I hardly feel pregnant!


----------



## apple_20

Dogtanian said:


> Congrats to everyone in their recent scans,good news all around.And twins.......what a blessing!
> I cannot go anywhere near the bins,dog food,sometimes i even struggle with DD nappy.I even have to get OH to kiss me on the cheek instead of the lips as i can often smell what he had to eat hours ago! This is a nightmare.Its like having a super X Men power that is in fact .....crap!
> I feel so much more relaxed since seeing baby on the scan,time is starting to speed up now,cant believe my 12 week scan is on the 24th!
> :dust:

24th for me too !


----------



## trumpetbeth

Does anyone else just feel disgusting all day? I will get waves of nausea (mostly in the morning and in the evening) but all day my stomach jut doesn't feel right... Almost like I'm going to have diarrhea but there is no pooping. Just wondering if I new to call the doctor about how I am feeling.


----------



## laurarebecca1

trumpetbeth said:


> Does anyone else just feel disgusting all day? I will get waves of nausea (mostly in the morning and in the evening) but all day my stomach jut doesn't feel right... Almost like I'm going to have diarrhea but there is no pooping. Just wondering if I new to call the doctor about how I am feeling.

I am the same!! It's horrible; makes me feel yucky all day everyday!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

trumpetbeth said:


> Does anyone else just feel disgusting all day? I will get waves of nausea (mostly in the morning and in the evening) but all day my stomach jut doesn't feel right... Almost like I'm going to have diarrhea but there is no pooping. Just wondering if I new to call the doctor about how I am feeling.

my stomach just doesnt approve of food, as soon as goes in goes all yacky thankfully tablets are keeping most of it in. 

Can see gp if your struggling and ask for tablets.


----------



## Twinklie12

trumpetbeth said:


> Does anyone else just feel disgusting all day? I will get waves of nausea (mostly in the morning and in the evening) but all day my stomach jut doesn't feel right... Almost like I'm going to have diarrhea but there is no pooping. Just wondering if I new to call the doctor about how I am feeling.

I do feel sort of iffy all day, but definitely not awful, it's totally bearable so far. But I do also sometimes just feel like maybe I am going to have diarrhea... and today after lunch I did. So I'm definitely very "off" digestively. First I was constipated, now I have the opposite problem!


----------



## DragonflyWing

I'm having some light bleeding and cramping...waiting for a call back from the doctor's office. They're trying to fit me in for an u/s today. Keep your fingers crossed for me, ladies.


----------



## apple_20

Fingers are crossed dragonfly x


----------



## laurarebecca1

Got my fingers crossed dragonfly!


----------



## Princesskell

Fingers cossed dragonfly...let us know how you get on.

Trumpetbeth that is normal pregnancy feelings for me I'm afraid...16 weeks of just constantly feeling 'yukky', like I have a hangover for 4 months...but it's worth it!!

I finally got my scan date...I won't meet this baby until the 23rd of April when I will be almost 13 weeks!! :yipee: xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

FX for you Dragonfly. Xo


----------



## DragonflyWing

I'm heading in for a scan in about an hour. I will update when I have more info. I'm optimistic, no clots or severe pain, but with bright red blood I want to be on the safe side.


----------



## Gray001

Fingers crossed Dragonfly, I hope everything is ok x


----------



## Princesskell

Sending prayers dragonfly xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

DragonflyWing said:


> I'm heading in for a scan in about an hour. I will update when I have more info. I'm optimistic, no clots or severe pain, but with bright red blood I want to be on the safe side.

Good luck :)


----------



## MissyLissy

Sending you positive thoughts and prayers, Dragonfly!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

trumpetbeth said:


> Does anyone else just feel disgusting all day? I will get waves of nausea (mostly in the morning and in the evening) but all day my stomach jut doesn't feel right... Almost like I'm going to have diarrhea but there is no pooping. Just wondering if I new to call the doctor about how I am feeling.

I told hubby it feels as if I drank a cup of cooking oil all day!


----------



## paradise

thinking of you dragonfly!


----------



## paradise

hopefulfor1st said:


> trumpetbeth said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else just feel disgusting all day? I will get waves of nausea (mostly in the morning and in the evening) but all day my stomach jut doesn't feel right... Almost like I'm going to have diarrhea but there is no pooping. Just wondering if I new to call the doctor about how I am feeling.
> 
> I told hubby it feels as if I drank a cup of cooking oil all day!Click to expand...

Yeah....me to, somedays I just feel unsettled, it is hard for me to describe.


----------



## DragonflyWing

Baby is ok! I saw the heartbeat and it's measuring 6w2d. I'm waiting to see the doctor to get more in depth info, but I saw a large ovarian cyst on the ultrasound, so that might be what's causing the pain and spotting. I got a little photo of the bean, I will post it later. :)


----------



## Curlymikes

Dragonfly, i will be 8 weeks exactly for my scan. I am counting the days!


----------



## Curlymikes

Dragonfly i am so happy everything is ok!


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh so glad dragonfly! Hope the cyst doesn't cause too much discomfort. xo


----------



## Nanninoo

Glad baby's ok dragonfly x


----------



## Gray001

Glad everything is ok! X


----------



## MissyLissy

Wonderful news Dragonfly! Such a relief!! And on the positive, extra early scan!!:haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

DragonflyWing: I'm sorry for the scare! So happy that all is just fine! :) :) :) Yay for seeing bean...


----------



## kazine

Great news dragonfly! I'm glad everything is okay.

2 weeks today until our next scan.. 22 days until we can tell people.

HURRY UPPPPPP!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

So glad to hear everything is fine Dragonfly!

MarieMo, I'm really hoping there is only one baby. My husband seems to be symptom spotting. I'm not sure if my doctor will do an u/s tomorrow or not, but I'm hoping he does, just so the hubby will calm down. Or I will be proven wrong, lol.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My scan today showed an SCH :( she said it may get absorbed into the body or I may bleed :/


----------



## kazine

How am I hiding this for another 3 weeks!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

3d ultrasound at 9 weeks 

https://s30.postimg.org/3xqfzp4yp/image.jpg
adult image upload


----------



## kazine

hopefulfor1st said:


> 3d ultrasound at 9 weeks
> 
> https://s30.postimg.org/3xqfzp4yp/image.jpg
> adult image upload

Wow that's cool! Good to see what mine will look like too!


----------



## Leinzlove

hopefulfor1st: Its good to know about the SCH. Now if you start bleeding, you know its no reason for worrying! :) I've heard many pregnancies having a SCH that progress perfectly.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

kazine said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 3d ultrasound at 9 weeks
> 
> https://s30.postimg.org/3xqfzp4yp/image.jpg
> adult image upload
> 
> Wow that's cool! Good to see what mine will look like too!Click to expand...

Oops I put it sideways! You can see the tail though on the right.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Leinzlove said:


> hopefulfor1st: Its good to know about the SCH. Now if you start bleeding, you know its no reason for worrying! :) I've heard many pregnancies having a SCH that progress perfectly.

At this stage it is bigger than baby though so chances are if it happens it won't have a good outcome. 
It's 23x24x29 mm and baby is 22mm. It also increases chances of a placental abruption which I had with my son :/


----------



## mandaa1220

Anyone else have SUPER veiny boobs? My whole chest is like a map covered in blue lines all over, and they are so bright.


----------



## Princesskell

So pleased everything is ok dragonfly :hugs:

Hopeful what have they said about the sch? Do you have to do anything about it? Hoping everything will be ok xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

morning 

hopeful thats cool seeing baby like that so early. fingers crossed for you. 

ive been in bed since i got home hubby needs to go to work tomorrow so need to get up and see how today goes.

keep reminding myself only 1 week left and girls are off for easter which will save me having to leave house for 2 weeks.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Nothing can be done its just wait and see and hope it shrinks by 12 week scan and doesn't haemmorage, as I'm on blood thinners a bleed will be quite heavy


----------



## laurarebecca1

Hopeful how lovely to see your baby is 3d and a lot of us including myself are the same gestation so it's nice for us to see too!!

Sorry to hear about the sch! Hopefully it sorts itself out!!

Are you measuring on track now? If I remember correctly; you were measuring a few days behind at last scan and you were worried.


----------



## kazine

Had my first vomit last night :( At 9 weeks 2 days I thought I might be going to be one of the lucky ones! WRONG! 

But my OH was wonderful! He was asleep when I started throwing up, woke up immediately, held back my hair and stroked me while I threw up, brought me water afterwards and then cleaned the bucket out before bringing me toast to settle my stomach, all at 3am when he had to be up at 7.


----------



## Twinklie12

I hope everything is ok with the SCH. I bet t will be fine!

Lovely DH Kazine! 

I woke up to pee in the middle of the night and had crazy horrid dreams last night. But I leave for vacation today, yay!


----------



## mandaa1220

Twinklie12 said:


> I hope everything is ok with the SCH. I bet t will be fine!
> 
> Lovely DH Kazine!
> 
> I woke up to pee in the middle of the night and had crazy horrid dreams last night. But I leave for vacation today, yay!

I had crazy dreams too, but they were about giving birth. I arrived to the hospital and some nurse immediately said she was sending me for a c-section and then got pissy when I started to question why and if it was necessary.


----------



## GeralynB

Dragonfly - glad everything is okay! I had a cyst on my ovary at my 6w4d scan and it was gone at my 8w scan. I felt it and knew it was there and am much more comfortable now that it's gone.


----------



## Giovanna99

Hello Everyone!

I am currently 8 weeks as of yesterday and my EDD is November 12th. First child I am hoping to carry to term, previous miscarriage several years ago...

Can't wait!!!


----------



## MarieMo7

kazine said:


> Had my first vomit last night :( At 9 weeks 2 days I thought I might be going to be one of the lucky ones! WRONG!
> 
> But my OH was wonderful! He was asleep when I started throwing up, woke up immediately, held back my hair and stroked me while I threw up, brought me water afterwards and then cleaned the bucket out before bringing me toast to settle my stomach, all at 3am when he had to be up at 7.

Good man!


----------



## DragonflyWing

Well here is the little tadpole! He/she is only about 5.5mm and was hiding behind the yolk sac, so all we could get was a blurry blob in the photo :haha:

HB was 145. The cyst on my ovary is about 1.5 inches (3cm) across and the doctor said it's probably a corpus luteum cyst and nothing to worry about. She said it will probably resolve itself, but there's a small chance it could rupture...which wouldn't be dangerous to the baby, just very painful for me. So we'll just wait and see.

Morning sickness kicked in today, and I vomited as soon as I got up. Fortunately I felt fine by the time I got to work. Hopefully it will stay "morning" sickness and not turn into "all day" sickness like last time.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140402_154121_840-1.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kazine

145 at 6 weeks?! Wow! Congrats.


----------



## DragonflyWing

Is that out of the ordinary?


----------



## kazine

Usually about 90-110, mine was 120 ish. Faster means stronger I think though so :thumbup:


----------



## erin5

So happy for you dragonfly.:happydance:


----------



## Jalanis22

Yay 9wks today :yipee:


----------



## Princesskell

Giovanna99 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am currently 8 weeks as of yesterday and my EDD is November 12th. First child I am hoping to carry to term, previous miscarriage several years ago...
> 
> Can't wait!!!

Hello and welcome :wave: congratulations on the pregnancy and wishing you a h&h 9 months :happydance:
I will add you to the front page xxx


----------



## apple_20

Lovely to see both your scans dragonfly and hopeful.

Hopeful it sounds like it's going to be a tough few weeks waiting to see what happens. My fingers are crossed x


----------



## GeralynB

kazine said:


> 145 at 6 weeks?! Wow! Congrats.




DragonflyWing said:


> Is that out of the ordinary?



Mine was 147 at 6w + 4d


----------



## MissyLissy

You ladies have me nervous with this heartbeat talk. At 6+1 we could see the heartbeats on both my babies, but it was too early to measure them (so I'm assuming too weak?). The doctor told me this was nothing to be concerned about, but with these 140+ heartbeats at six weeks it makes me nervous! Lol... Another day, another worry.


----------



## apple_20

They didn't measure mines hb at 7 weeks either.


----------



## trumpetbeth

I am still so sick all day long! Tomorrow I go for an 8 week scan. I have been taking 400mg of progesterone pessaries everyday.... Does anyone think that could be making my sickness worse?


----------



## GeralynB

MissyLissy said:


> You ladies have me nervous with this heartbeat talk. At 6+1 we could see the heartbeats on both my babies, but it was too early to measure them (so I'm assuming too weak?). The doctor told me this was nothing to be concerned about, but with these 140+ heartbeats at six weeks it makes me nervous! Lol... Another day, another worry.

Don't worry! 6 weeks can def be too early to see a heartbeat. Im sure everything is fine


----------



## Jalanis22

Ladies is it bad to have high pulse rate? Its not over 100 but its between 83-95


----------



## blondeNklutzi

We got our first prenatal appointment and ultrasound today. Ultrasound put us at 7+1, while LMP had put us at 8+1. So our official due date is now Nov. 19th, rather than the 12th. 

We didn't get a very clear picture, the one we saw live was much better, but my doctor couldn't get a clear picture to capture. Heartbeat was clear and strong at 156. I think as long as your doctor isn't concerned about heartbeat, I wouldn't worry too much, there is a lot of variety among babies! 

Jalanis, I don't think your heartrate is anything to worry about, normal restring rate for some people is in the 80s. When we are pregnant though, the heart has to work a little harder to pump more blood, so a little high can be pretty normal during pregnancy. 

Has anyone had any spotting/bleeding following a transvaginal ultrasound? About an hour after mine I had some pink discharge and some really light spotting. Just curious if this is normal.
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound 7 weeks.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 12


----------



## DissySunshine

You ladies are so lucky, I won't get to even hear a heartbeat for another 3 weeks! My Doc won't scan until 10-12 weeks, and it's kiiiiiiiiiiiilling me to wait!


----------



## Jalanis22

Dissy its worth the wait you will see your baby more developed and more detailed as if you had a sono now.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

DissySunshine said:


> You ladies are so lucky, I won't get to even hear a heartbeat for another 3 weeks! My Doc won't scan until 10-12 weeks, and it's kiiiiiiiiiiiilling me to wait!

My first pregnancy was the same. I'm sorry you have to wait! As my DS put it today when we were talking about waiting for the baby "waiting is hard!"


----------



## Cangaroo

8 weeks today!

My first uss is booked for 7th May. It's so far away still!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Jalanis22 said:


> Ladies is it bad to have high pulse rate? Its not over 100 but its between 83-95

If you have other signs of dehydration you should see doc as increased rate is a symptom.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

took my girls to school, new going be a struggle so i kindly asked school office if i was able to drop/pick up my eldest from there as her class room is furthest away they said be fine so at least that helps me out. 
Without a doubt motion is big trigger for my nausea waves.


----------



## Dogtanian

mummytoamber-motion is a huge trigger for me as well,esp if i get up too quick.My sickness hasnt really improved,just trying to get by as best as i can.Thankgod you have the school holidays coming up! My DD doesnt understand whats wrong with me and just runs around making sick noises then laughing,the little menace
:dust:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

laurarebecca1 said:


> Hopeful how lovely to see your baby is 3d and a lot of us including myself are the same gestation so it's nice for us to see too!!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the sch! Hopefully it sorts itself out!!
> 
> Are you measuring on track now? If I remember correctly; you were measuring a few days behind at last scan and you were worried.

Yes! The sonographer yest agreed with me to the day :) 



And kazine just as with my son 9 weeks has come and boom sickness, last night I cried and vomited over the toilet 5 hours, then slept for 12!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

DragonflyWing said:


> Well here is the little tadpole! He/she is only about 5.5mm and was hiding behind the yolk sac, so all we could get was a blurry blob in the photo :haha:
> 
> HB was 145. The cyst on my ovary is about 1.5 inches (3cm) across and the doctor said it's probably a corpus luteum cyst and nothing to worry about. She said it will probably resolve itself, but there's a small chance it could rupture...which wouldn't be dangerous to the baby, just very painful for me. So we'll just wait and see.
> 
> Morning sickness kicked in today, and I vomited as soon as I got up. Fortunately I felt fine by the time I got to work. Hopefully it will stay "morning" sickness and not turn into "all day" sickness like last time.



5.5 mm at 6 weeks?!?

That's the measurement for 11-12 weeks. 
My baby was 2.2 mm yesterday and that's dead on track for 9 weeks to the day


----------



## hopefulfor1st

kazine said:


> Usually about 90-110, mine was 120 ish. Faster means stronger I think though so :thumbup:

At 6+2 was 115
9 weeks was. 178


----------



## kazine

hopefulfor1st said:


> DragonflyWing said:
> 
> 
> Well here is the little tadpole! He/she is only about 5.5mm and was hiding behind the yolk sac, so all we could get was a blurry blob in the photo :haha:
> 
> HB was 145. The cyst on my ovary is about 1.5 inches (3cm) across and the doctor said it's probably a corpus luteum cyst and nothing to worry about. She said it will probably resolve itself, but there's a small chance it could rupture...which wouldn't be dangerous to the baby, just very painful for me. So we'll just wait and see.
> 
> Morning sickness kicked in today, and I vomited as soon as I got up. Fortunately I felt fine by the time I got to work. Hopefully it will stay "morning" sickness and not turn into "all day" sickness like last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 5.5 mm at 6 weeks?!?
> 
> That's the measurement for 11-12 weeks.
> My baby was 2.2 mm yesterday and that's dead on track for 9 weeks to the dayClick to expand...

Umm.. No. 5mm is normal for 6 weeks. At 9 weeks you're looking at 2.3cm. At 12 weeks, 5.4cm.


----------



## kazine

3 weeks until our engagement party/pregnancy announcement!

Also just realised that I'm 7 months from my due date today :D


----------



## hopefulfor1st

kazine said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DragonflyWing said:
> 
> 
> Well here is the little tadpole! He/she is only about 5.5mm and was hiding behind the yolk sac, so all we could get was a blurry blob in the photo :haha:
> 
> HB was 145. The cyst on my ovary is about 1.5 inches (3cm) across and the doctor said it's probably a corpus luteum cyst and nothing to worry about. She said it will probably resolve itself, but there's a small chance it could rupture...which wouldn't be dangerous to the baby, just very painful for me. So we'll just wait and see.
> 
> Morning sickness kicked in today, and I vomited as soon as I got up. Fortunately I felt fine by the time I got to work. Hopefully it will stay "morning" sickness and not turn into "all day" sickness like last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 5.5 mm at 6 weeks?!?
> 
> That's the measurement for 11-12 weeks.
> My baby was 2.2 mm yesterday and that's dead on track for 9 weeks to the dayClick to expand...
> 
> Umm.. No. 5mm is normal for 6 weeks. At 9 weeks you're looking at 2.3cm. At 12 weeks, 5.4cm.Click to expand...


Oh my gosh your right I'm sorry haha!! Dam pregnant brain, I read it wrong!


----------



## kazine

Eep


----------



## laurarebecca1

kazine said:


> Eep

I am the same!! Flat to belly in about 4 weeks! It's crazy considering baby is 2.2cm lol but I guess uterus is size of big orange by now plus all the bloat!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 101.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## apple_20

I got the bloat just waiting for someonè to guess. No more work for 2 weeks as it's the Easter break the week I go back is my scan so I can reveal all :)


----------



## Kians_Mummy

I've not posted in a while as been really busy!
But today I am 7 months away from due date, got my dating scan through the post for the 1st May & I'll be 13+2 at the time and also getting a little bump! 

How is everyone? :)


----------



## GeralynB

blondeNklutzi said:


> We got our first prenatal appointment and ultrasound today. Ultrasound put us at 7+1, while LMP had put us at 8+1. So our official due date is now Nov. 19th, rather than the 12th.
> 
> We didn't get a very clear picture, the one we saw live was much better, but my doctor couldn't get a clear picture to capture. Heartbeat was clear and strong at 156. I think as long as your doctor isn't concerned about heartbeat, I wouldn't worry too much, there is a lot of variety among babies!
> 
> Jalanis, I don't think your heartrate is anything to worry about, normal restring rate for some people is in the 80s. When we are pregnant though, the heart has to work a little harder to pump more blood, so a little high can be pretty normal during pregnancy.
> 
> Has anyone had any spotting/bleeding following a transvaginal ultrasound? About an hour after mine I had some pink discharge and some really light spotting. Just curious if this is normal.

I didn't but I hear it's very normal




blondeNklutzi said:


> DissySunshine said:
> 
> 
> You ladies are so lucky, I won't get to even hear a heartbeat for another 3 weeks! My Doc won't scan until 10-12 weeks, and it's kiiiiiiiiiiiilling me to wait!
> 
> My first pregnancy was the same. I'm sorry you have to wait! As my DS put it today when we were talking about waiting for the baby "waiting is hard!"Click to expand...

Smart boy! lol


----------



## GeralynB

I'm having my sister do a scan tomorrow...baby won't look like a little blob anymore which should be cool to see


----------



## laurarebecca1

GeralynB said:


> I'm having my sister do a scan tomorrow...baby won't look like a little blob anymore which should be cool to see

How exciting! You'll have to post it!!


----------



## kazine

Going over to OH's parents tonight.

Honestly, I just&#8230; I can&#8217;t be bothered. It&#8217;s not because I don&#8217;t want to be around them, it&#8217;s because they don&#8217;t know I&#8217;m pregnant and I&#8217;m freaking exhausted enough already never mind having to pretend I&#8217;m not pregnant and not exhausted on top of that. 

Since it&#8217;s a Friday they&#8217;ll probably be expecting us to stay over as well and for OH to have a few drinks. But it&#8217;s bad enough having to sleep in his old single bed together never mind being pregnant too!

UGHHHHH.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

clock watching till i can have my next tablet. Crap day water been hit and miss some stopped down but brought loads up this morning. i need bed!


----------



## MissyLissy

I think I may have had my first little taste of nausea this morning. Resisting the urge to puke on a few different occasions. It seems to be worse when I'm moving around and much better when I'm sitting still, though nothing incredibly intense.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm soooo sick! I'm so tired! I love it! :) x


----------



## littlefishygg

GeralynB said:


> I'm having my sister do a scan tomorrow...baby won't look like a little blob anymore which should be cool to see

I am so jealous of all the scans you get! Lucky you having a us tech for a sister!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

kazine said:


> Going over to OH's parents tonight.
> 
> Honestly, I just I cant be bothered. Its not because I dont want to be around them, its because they dont know Im pregnant and Im freaking exhausted enough already never mind having to pretend Im not pregnant and not exhausted on top of that.
> 
> Since its a Friday theyll probably be expecting us to stay over as well and for OH to have a few drinks. But its bad enough having to sleep in his old single bed together never mind being pregnant too!
> 
> UGHHHHH.


I know what u mean about the exhaustion! 
I only work 3 days a week so I'm lucky im not like some of you working full time, but I have Jace so I can't just nap when I want on the other days anyway! 
I miss being pregnant with my first where yes it was a struggle to get through the work day monday to friday but at least when I wasn't at work I could watch tv and relax or lay down! Then the weekend came and I had 2 days to relax!


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm so tired... It's so hard with 2 toddlers. DH really pissed me off this morning saying I work 0 hours....

PLEASE not much I can do with being pregnant, 2 toddlers and a broken foot. I wanted to sock him. :haha:


----------



## GeralynB

littlefishygg said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> I'm having my sister do a scan tomorrow...baby won't look like a little blob anymore which should be cool to see
> 
> I am so jealous of all the scans you get! Lucky you having a us tech for a sister!Click to expand...

It really is pretty awesome!


----------



## DragonflyWing

Wtf...6 weeks and I already have varicose veins on my hoo-ha. I had them with my last pregnancy, but not until I was measuring nearly full term. I can't believe they showed up so early! I'm seriously pissed! They're already causing pain and pressure...what will they be like when I actually start growing? Sheesh.

I've felt really weak, dizzy, and short of breath today. I was so sure that a singleton would be easier!

Anyone else having really vivid and realistic dreams?


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, last night I dreamed I was bit by a snake. My whole house was covered in snakes and my friend got bit and died... It was awful.

In my first pregnancy I had a dream about being thrown in a snake pit. I need to look up what gestation it occurred. 

With #2, I had non stop vivid MC dreams, and also sexy ones. Oooooo I hope to have sexy ones! :)


----------



## GeralynB

Yea I've been having all kinds of crazy dreams


----------



## Leinzlove

I looked up the interpretation of snake dreams. It said "Fear of something happening to the baby."

That would be me.


----------



## DissySunshine

I had a dream that I was filling my closet with little boy clothes and DH was going "noooo! It could still be a girl I know it!" So. There's my dreams. Ha!

In other news, I just ate an ENTIRE bag of Chex Mix...I was wondering why I had already gained nearly TEN pounds. Oy. :dohh:


----------



## Leinzlove

That's a super sweet dream! :) x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My dreams are more normal since becoming pregnant. 
My dreams when not pregnant are just insane.

checked the scales this morning im -9lb. be nice to only gain weight in my stomach as with girls i gained everywhere. 

im still waiting on my letter with scan date on


----------



## laurarebecca1

According to my scan I'm 9w2d today and my nausea has disappeared since my scan; my boobs still hurt but that's it! My energy is somewhat back; it's very strange and has gotten me worried!!!


----------



## erin5

Had an us yesterday, they pushed my date back to November 17! Yikes. Had some pain and had to go to the er- turns out I have 2 decent sized ovarian cysts. Hopefully they just go away on their own and not burst.

I was so happy to see my little guy I started crying- HR was going strong at 176.:happydance:


----------



## littlefishygg

What is everyone thinking about old wives tales for gender? I have started looking at them, obviously not taking the results seriously but I think it is fun to see which were right for me.
So far:

Acne: girl
Baking Soda: boy
Wee colour: girl
Chinese predictor: boy
Sweet cravings: girl
Ring test: girl

So they are swinging towards girl for me.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

littlefishygg said:


> What is everyone thinking about old wives tales for gender? I have started looking at them, obviously not taking the results seriously but I think it is fun to see which were right for me.
> So far:
> 
> Acne: girl
> Baking Soda: boy
> Wee colour: girl
> Chinese predictor: boy
> Sweet cravings: girl
> Ring test: girl
> 
> So they are swinging towards girl for me.



Ooh can u post the instructions so we can try?


----------



## kazine

Been a mess tonight! Been watching friends, and the episodes on TV just happen to be the ones where Rachel is heavily pregnant and then gives birth (OF course!) 

And of course I cried when she had the baby.

But then I was in the bath and I was thinking about the scene where Monica and Chandler get their babies and I CRIED again!

Then my mind wanders and I often get horrible thoughts about OH dying and what I would do. I just imagined naming the baby after him if it was a boy and showing pics/videos to the kid later of their dad performing etc and telling them how awesome their dad was and I just criiiiiied my eyes out.

Whyyyyyy.


----------



## Leinzlove

laurarebecca1 said:


> According to my scan I'm 9w2d today and my nausea has disappeared since my scan; my boobs still hurt but that's it! My energy is somewhat back; it's very strange and has gotten me worried!!!

Totally normal hun! Your placenta is about to take over here at 10 weeks and many woman start feeling better at this time. :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Food vs Stomach Fight i am so sick of this. 

Im going get appt with doc and see if is some kind of shake replacement i can go on till this eases up. 
Id much rather be bringing up liquid than all this lumpy food yuk!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

So many announcements have filled my news feed!!


----------



## littlefishygg

hopefulfor1st said:


> littlefishygg said:
> 
> 
> What is everyone thinking about old wives tales for gender? I have started looking at them, obviously not taking the results seriously but I think it is fun to see which were right for me.
> So far:
> 
> Acne: girl
> Baking Soda: boy
> Wee colour: girl
> Chinese predictor: boy
> Sweet cravings: girl
> Ring test: girl
> 
> So they are swinging towards girl for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh can u post the instructions so we can try?Click to expand...

Of course:
Acne = if you have an increase in acne/oily/bad skin it's a girl, if your skin looks better than normal it's a boy.
Baking soda= put a couple of tablespoons (roughly don't need to be measuring here) of wee in a tablespoon on baking soda, if it froths or fizzes it means boy but if there is no reaction it means girl.
Wee colour = if your wee is a dull yellow it's a girl and if it's bright yellow it's a boy.
Chinese predictor is an online calculator, a quick google will lead you to that and your result but basically it is based off your lunar age at conception.
Cravings= if you have sweet cravings it means a girl and savoury cravings means a boy.
Ring test= hang your wedding ring (I don't have a wedding ring but do have a ring I got as a present from my OH so I used that) from a bit of string or thread and hold it over your bump (so at this stage I just went for roughly over where I know my uterus is) and if it sway back and forwards it means a girl and if it swings in circles then it means a boy.

There are more old wives tales but they are to do with bump shape etc so I will have to wait for those.

Have fun!


----------



## Nanninoo

I keep having very strange dreams! I have no idea why :/
Only 2 more sleeps to go until my first scan I'm very anxious as had 2 mc's before I had my son so the fear is always there....I should be 6+6 so hoping to see heartbeat fingers crossed!X


----------



## hopefulfor1st

littlefishygg said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlefishygg said:
> 
> 
> What is everyone thinking about old wives tales for gender? I have started looking at them, obviously not taking the results seriously but I think it is fun to see which were right for me.
> So far:
> 
> Acne: girl
> Baking Soda: boy
> Wee colour: girl
> Chinese predictor: boy
> Sweet cravings: girl
> Ring test: girl
> 
> So they are swinging towards girl for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh can u post the instructions so we can try?Click to expand...
> 
> Of course:
> Acne = if you have an increase in acne/oily/bad skin it's a girl, if your skin looks better than normal it's a boy.
> Baking soda= put a couple of tablespoons (roughly don't need to be measuring here) of wee in a tablespoon on baking soda, if it froths or fizzes it means boy but if there is no reaction it means girl.
> Wee colour = if your wee is a dull yellow it's a girl and if it's bright yellow it's a boy.
> Chinese predictor is an online calculator, a quick google will lead you to that and your result but basically it is based off your lunar age at conception.
> Cravings= if you have sweet cravings it means a girl and savoury cravings means a boy.
> Ring test= hang your wedding ring (I don't have a wedding ring but do have a ring I got as a present from my OH so I used that) from a bit of string or thread and hold it over your bump (so at this stage I just went for roughly over where I know my uterus is) and if it sway back and forwards it means a girl and if it swings in circles then it means a boy.
> 
> There are more old wives tales but they are to do with bump shape etc so I will have to wait for those.
> 
> Have fun!Click to expand...



I have a little acne but NOWHERE NEAR as bad as it was with my son, also cravings change day to day haha


----------



## GeralynB

I had a scan yesterday. Baby no longer looks like a little blob and actually looks like a baby. He was moving all around and you can see the little arms and legs. So cute. Heart rate was 164


----------



## laurarebecca1

GeralynB said:


> I had a scan yesterday. Baby no longer looks like a little blob and actually looks like a baby. He was moving all around and you can see the little arms and legs. So cute. Heart rate was 164

Can you post the scan picture? :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

GeralynB said:


> I had a scan yesterday. Baby no longer looks like a little blob and actually looks like a baby. He was moving all around and you can see the little arms and legs. So cute. Heart rate was 164

aww how adorable :)


----------



## GeralynB

He was fist pumping lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## laurarebecca1

GeralynB said:


> He was fist pumping lol

Very cute! Massive change from 8 weeks! They grow so quickly in these early stages; it's so exciting to see!!


----------



## mandaa1220

I have my first scan tomorrow!! We're so excited!


----------



## Twinklie12

Good luck mandaa!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Had a teeny bit of light brown very watery discharge today- and it was gone as suddenly as it started?!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

mandaa1220 said:


> I have my first scan tomorrow!! We're so excited!

Good luck :) nearly your big day too :D


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My nt scan is booked for the 24th!!


----------



## Nanninoo

Out of curiosity is there a fb page/group for us November sparklers? x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Nanninoo said:


> Out of curiosity is there a fb page/group for us November sparklers? x

not seen any mention of one x


----------



## laurarebecca1

Nanninoo said:


> Out of curiosity is there a fb page/group for us November sparklers? x

I think unless the group is closed (so no one else can see it) some people may not want to be in a group on Facebook especially in these early stages if others on Facebook can see it.

For me I don't plan on having an official annoucement on facebook but I'll be in a group if it's closed :)


----------



## GeralynB

Has anyone been exercising at all? Ive read it's important to do it and it will help will labor but I have been so tired I can't even think about it. Now that the weather is getting nicer I am going to try and take my dogs on some long walks.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

GeralynB said:


> Has anyone been exercising at all? Ive read it's important to do it and it will help will labor but I have been so tired I can't even think about it. Now that the weather is getting nicer I am going to try and take my dogs on some long walks.

god no, going upstairs feels like 5k. Hopefully get back into walking later on though.


----------



## DragonflyWing

Just walking around the grocery store yesterday left me crippled last night. I had to sit with the heating pad on because my pelvis felt like it was coming apart. I can't imagine exercising on purpose right now! :haha:


----------



## apple_20

Hey hopeful same day as mine! Any more spotting?

I've just tried to find the hb for the first time and I found it! I love my Doppler it's an angel sounds incase anyone was thinking of getting one. Had to look low down and it was faint but unmistakeable!


----------



## Jalanis22

Hey apple what did you hear it with? Gel, lotion? I tried last time and could find it but i have a poochy stomach but of course im also doing it with lotion and not gel.


----------



## Nanninoo

laurarebecca1 said:


> Nanninoo said:
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity is there a fb page/group for us November sparklers? x
> 
> I think unless the group is closed (so no one else can see it) some people may not want to be in a group on Facebook especially in these early stages if others on Facebook can see it.
> 
> For me I don't plan on having an official annoucement on facebook but I'll be in a group if it's closed :)Click to expand...

Yes if the group is closed I would defiantly be interested as I'm not planning on announcing it any time soon but it would be good for us to have a natter. I joined a private group on fb with b&b girls when I was expecting me son it was great I would love to join another one with this pregnancy x


----------



## apple_20

I used ultrasound gel I got online. It would be very easy to miss at this stage as if I moved it a millimetre either side I lost it. Happy hunting!


----------



## Princesskell

Sorry I've been missing this weekend...we went to stay with the ILs :dohh:

I've been trying to exercise but I'm managing much less than last time. I'm keeping up to my yoga class once a week and trying to do 2 other classes of my home workout programme turbofire a week, tough though!

My next door neighbour is a nurse and she has a Doppler so when I've told her she can help me find the hb :yipee:
Scan in 2w2d :happydance:...finally

The nausea is terrible tonight :sick: ugh

Hopeful hope no more spotting?

Xxx


----------



## laurarebecca1

I've managed to go to the gym precisely once since finding out; between nausea and exhaustion!!


----------



## trumpetbeth

No excercise here... I'm trying to figure out how to get through each day with the nausea. Not a lot of vomiting, just feeling sick.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Last few days ive noticed my worst period is between 12-5pm for throwing up but improvement on all day. 

Still no scan date for me.


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> Last few days ive noticed my worst period is between 12-5pm for throwing up but improvement on all day.
> 
> Still no scan date for me.

So sorry to hear youre still suffering :( I can't remember if you've said this, but did you have it with your other pregnancies?

As for scan date...I got told mine at my booking in appointment and I'll get told at that scan the date of my 20 week scan! Are you waiting for a letter?


----------



## Nanninoo

Have my first scan tomorrow....nervous is an understatement x


----------



## laurarebecca1

Nanninoo said:


> Have my first scan tomorrow....nervous is an understatement x

Good luck!! How many weeks are you??


----------



## Shineystar

Hi everyone :)

Ive been away on holiday and had a very busy week since, hope all is well and theres so many scans im jealous!

I got my date and its not till 29th April :( hmpph.. I thought id got in early enough this time to have it for close to 12 weeks, but no ill be 14 weeks! so thats another 2 weeks of keeping quiet with a growing tum!

anyway i hope everyone is keeping well! i can believe I am nearly 11 weeks now!!


xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

No more spotting it was just so random like a gush of light brown water, mw just said its to be expected with the hematoma and brown is good


----------



## Princesskell

Good luck nanninoo!

Hi Shineystar...where've you been? I will be 13 weeks at my scan, I know what you mean about the growing tum-could do with announcing tomorrow really :dohh:

Good news hopeful. I remember having something similar with F and the midwife reassured me too.

Xxx


----------



## Nanninoo

laurarebecca1 said:


> Nanninoo said:
> 
> 
> Have my first scan tomorrow....nervous is an understatement x
> 
> Good luck!! How many weeks are you??Click to expand...

6w6days tomorrow x


----------



## Curlymikes

Nan i have my first san tomorrow too! I will be 8 weeks. I hope both of ours go well! Good luck!


----------



## DissySunshine

There's no way I can hide my bump past 12 weeks - it's already pretty prominent. My sister keeps saying "I bet it's twins!"...don't know what to think of that haha


----------



## mandaa1220

Here's a preview of my little gorgeous baby, measuring right on at 8w1d and with a heartbeat of 164. Incredible, just so very amazing.
 



Attached Files:







Edited Baby 4.7.14.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Twinklie12

Dissy I feel like I might almost be showing too. I am not super skinny so I kept thinking it was just my belly but it's starting to look more bump-ish. 

Mandaa adorable scan pic!!!!! So sweet.


----------



## Leinzlove

So exciting seeing your babies for the first time Nannnino & Curlymikes! Eeeek! <3

Hopefulfor1st: Such great news!! This bean is sticking!


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies, can I join? I don't think I can catch up on 200+ pages, but I'll try to get to know you all from here. I'm another one for November 10. :D


----------



## Twinklie12

Welcome eyemom! Loved your birthstory


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Last few days ive noticed my worst period is between 12-5pm for throwing up but improvement on all day.
> 
> Still no scan date for me.
> 
> So sorry to hear youre still suffering :( I can't remember if you've said this, but did you have it with your other pregnancies?
> 
> As for scan date...I got told mine at my booking in appointment and I'll get told at that scan the date of my 20 week scan! Are you waiting for a letter?Click to expand...

Didnt have HG no just normal mild MS. What a differance they are.

Yes waiting for a letter from hospital. Be a week today, didnt wait this long last time.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

mandaa1220 said:


> Here's a preview of my little gorgeous baby, measuring right on at 8w1d and with a heartbeat of 164. Incredible, just so very amazing.

Aww how cute! great picture.


----------



## Nanninoo

Lovely scan pic mandaa
Welcome eyemom :)
Today's the day well 1:30pm to be exact having a transvaginal scan like I did with my past early pregnancies at the fertility clinic in my hospital I'm so nervous x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Nanninoo said:


> Lovely scan pic mandaa
> Welcome eyemom :)
> Today's the day well 1:30pm to be exact having a transvaginal scan like I did with my past early pregnancies at the fertility clinic in my hospital I'm so nervous x

Good luck x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Eye mom I too have an SCH, mine measure much bigger though- 23x 24x 29mm :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ive started wanting things : garlic ( ??odd!) grilled sausages and like strawberry dream topping. haha


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> ive started wanting things : garlic ( ??odd!) grilled sausages and like strawberry dream topping. haha

My craving at the moment is salt and vinegar crisps!! I can't get enough of them! I used to crave sweet thing but now it's mostly savoury things (very unusual for me lol I have a sweet tooth!)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> ive started wanting things : garlic ( ??odd!) grilled sausages and like strawberry dream topping. haha
> 
> My craving at the moment is salt and vinegar crisps!! I can't get enough of them! I used to crave sweet thing but now it's mostly savoury things (very unusual for me lol I have a sweet tooth!)Click to expand...

they not give you heartburn? i got heartburn off tuna last night wasnt impressed. 
I have(or had) mega sweet tooth (many trips to cadbury world shop) but i couldnt care less right now much rather have warm beef sandwich or pulled pork and apple sauce :D cant wait till i can handle food better i miss cooking, hubby cooking is limited lol.


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> ive started wanting things : garlic ( ??odd!) grilled sausages and like strawberry dream topping. haha
> 
> My craving at the moment is salt and vinegar crisps!! I can't get enough of them! I used to crave sweet thing but now it's mostly savoury things (very unusual for me lol I have a sweet tooth!)Click to expand...
> 
> they not give you heartburn? i got heartburn off tuna last night wasnt impressed.
> I have(or had) mega sweet tooth (many trips to cadbury world shop) but i couldnt care less right now much rather have warm beef sandwich or pulled pork and apple sauce :D cant wait till i can handle food better i miss cooking, hubby cooking is limited lol.Click to expand...

Yes heartburn has been a killer this past week!! Ham and cheese toasties are another weak spot for me this week!! But then evenings I tend to crave sweet things again; just bought some cherry bakewells yum! I can't really stomach 'real' food at the moment; I start cooking it and then feel too sick to eat it :(


----------



## DissySunshine

I'm fine sick-wise to cook so far, but I'm always too exhausted. The freezer is stocked with super unhealthy foods for my husband and I until I get outta this tired funk! It sucks, because I love cooking :growlmad:


----------



## eyemom

Hi hopeful, I think I've seen you in the SCH thread. :hugs: Sorry you're dealing with it. It is scary. I've had a lot of encouragement though that things will probably be okay. Prayers for us both.

It's funny to see all the different cravings. In the first few weeks, I craved umami, like I wanted to eat Chinese food every day. Or vinegary salad dressings, like salads you might get at Italian restaurants. Now I'm wanting more bland things or sweets. I find I can eat a lot more (as in different things, not as picky) at lunch time. But at dinner I'm more euurgghghghgh. I'm so hungry, but everything sounds disgusting.

Hmm, shall I introduce myself a little better? I guess a lot of it is in my signature though. I am 32, DH is turning 34 next month. We have a gorgeous and smart 3 yo DD. I've had one loss summer 2012, then we were LTTTC after that. My mom had secondary infertility as well, but it still came as a total shock since I got pregnant twice without trouble. Infertility was unexplained as all tests came back normal, but I got pregnant on my second round of Clomid. I did not give a lot of thought to my screen name...I am an optometrist. So that's where the "eye" part comes from. I am not good at coming up with creative names. :)


----------



## MarieMo7

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> ive started wanting things : garlic ( ??odd!) grilled sausages and like strawberry dream topping. haha
> 
> My craving at the moment is salt and vinegar crisps!! I can't get enough of them! I used to crave sweet thing but now it's mostly savoury things (very unusual for me lol I have a sweet tooth!)Click to expand...

I craved through ALL throughout my 1st pregnancy with DD. Ate them every single day. My sweet tooth developed later on in pregnancy, like 3rd trimester, but I still craved salt & vinegar ALL THE TIME.

In fact, talking about them makes me want them now...
*sigh*
#pregnantgirlproblems


----------



## eyemom

Now that you mention it, they do sound pretty yummy. :haha:


----------



## GeralynB

I've been craving pancakes , grapes, and chocolate milk


----------



## Princesskell

Lovely scan pic mandaa!




eyemom said:


> Hi ladies, can I join? I don't think I can catch up on 200+ pages, but I'll try to get to know you all from here. I'm another one for November 10. :D

Hello eyemom :wave: congratulations and welcome.
I will add you to the front page...h&h 9 months xxx



GeralynB said:


> I've been craving pancakes , grapes, and chocolate milk

grapes...me too. :thumbup:
Still fruit for me...tinned pears, strawberries, Peaches, can't get enough!

Xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

I also was craving Salt and vinegar chips! And I never have them really so it's a bit odd for me. Also craving diet coke but I think I just miss it.


----------



## DragonflyWing

Mmmm, chocolate milk! I think I need to go have some right now.

I usually have a huge sweet tooth, but lately sweet stuff has been tasting weird to me. I'm craving more savory things like chips (crisps), cheese, and pasta with meat sauce.

I'm really struggling with fatigue this week. I've been taking naps, but I'm still exhausted. My parents are coming to visit from tomorrow until next Tuesday, and there's a ton of cleaning to do to prepare...but I'm so tired I can't even get started! My mom will drop dead if she sees my house the way it is right now :wacko:


----------



## Jalanis22

Went to the dr. Due to some issue/bacteria i had and heard the babies heartbeat for the first time on the doppler it was 170bpm. :yipee:


----------



## laurarebecca1

My nipples, especially my right one, are extremely painful!! Whatever I do, whatever I wear they hurt. Like a burning pain and slightly swollen, is this normal? Does anyone have this? I'm in serious pain!!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Sounds painful laura. Maybe phone your dr, ive never seen or had myself a swollen boob. They just hurt after i take off my bra but not swollen at all. Hopefully nothing serious.


----------



## DissySunshine

I googled for you (since I know it can be scary to do the google!) but all I could find was on nursing women. They did mention something called "thrush" which is a type of yeast infection, but only when there's milk present I think? I'm sure this didn't help you...I hope it gets to feeling better soon!


----------



## DragonflyWing

laurarebecca1 said:


> My nipples, especially my right one, are extremely painful!! Whatever I do, whatever I wear they hurt. Like a burning pain and slightly swollen, is this normal? Does anyone have this? I'm in serious pain!!!

Does it seem to change colors while it hurts? Like white, or purple? During my last pregnancy, I had Reynaud's of the nipple, which causes burning pain like that. It's due to constriction of the blood vessels, and temperature change can make it worse (mine was worst when I got out of the shower). It's not harmful, but it hurts like hell. I never did find anything that helped, but it went away as soon as I had the twins.


----------



## mandaa1220

I've been craving misc things like spaghetti with sauce and mostly carbs (so lovely to be eating the week of my wedding :rofl:). 

Thanks for all the comments on the scan pic! I was super surprised, because it was not a vaginal one, it was over my abdomen, which I thought was weird?


----------



## GeralynB

mandaa1220 said:


> I've been craving misc things like spaghetti with sauce and mostly carbs (so lovely to be eating the week of my wedding :rofl:).
> 
> Thanks for all the comments on the scan pic! I was super surprised, because it was not a vaginal one, it was over my abdomen, which I thought was weird?

I had a vaginal at 6w4d but at 8w was just a regular scan


----------



## mandaa1220

GeralynB said:


> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> I've been craving misc things like spaghetti with sauce and mostly carbs (so lovely to be eating the week of my wedding :rofl:).
> 
> Thanks for all the comments on the scan pic! I was super surprised, because it was not a vaginal one, it was over my abdomen, which I thought was weird?
> 
> I had a vaginal at 6w4d but at 8w was just a regular scanClick to expand...

Oh good! I was told by everyone I knew it'd be vaginal and they she asked me to pull up my shirt and I was so confused, until the goop was on !


----------



## Traveling mom

Getting excited! I get to see my little bean for the first time on Monday morning!! :happydance:
I also took a trip to the drug store this after noon and bought sea bands to hopefully help with the nausea. I'm tired of feeling nauseous/hungry all day!


----------



## DissySunshine

Seriously, guys. I'm not even 8 weeks yet, and I KNOW this isn't the pizza I ate for dinner tonight. Sheesh. Is this normal for my body type? I'm normally thin-ish (except in the bottom area). My clothes are starting to become a little tight!
 



Attached Files:







20140408_213940.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## eyemom

Is it still there when you suck in? Everyone's body does differently, but I do know of a woman or two who looked like that early on and ended up having two in there. ;)

I am having a lot of bloat, so I totally look pg especially in the afternoon, but some anytime of day. But if I suck in, my tummy is a lot smaller. With my first pregnancy, I didn't bloat as much, but when the belly was definitely baby, no amount of sucking in made a difference in belly size.

I think you look awesome. Enjoy it. :)


----------



## DissySunshine

eyemom said:


> Is it still there when you suck in? Everyone's body does differently, but I do know of a woman or two who looked like that early on and ended up having two in there. ;)
> 
> I am having a lot of bloat, so I totally look pg especially in the afternoon, but some anytime of day. But if I suck in, my tummy is a lot smaller. With my first pregnancy, I didn't bloat as much, but when the belly was definitely baby, no amount of sucking in made a difference in belly size.
> 
> I think you look awesome. Enjoy it. :)

When I suck in, my belly is still a lot thicker than usual. THAT I know is probably the bloat! One major positive is that my chest is getting bigger too. :happydance: I really don't mind the bigger belly at all, it's just harder to keep a secret!


----------



## eyemom

woop woop! yay boobs! I need all the help I can get in that department, myself. So :thumbup: ;)


----------



## Lilaala

Hi I'm due Nov 23rd by LMP, haven't had my dating scan yet so EDD may change as I really don't know when I ovulated. By dates I'm 7+2 but I could be not quite 7 weeks yet, just don't know. Surprise first pregnancy after 5 years LTTTC here, very anxious to see a heartbeat at my first scan [-o&lt;


----------



## laurarebecca1

DragonflyWing said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> My nipples, especially my right one, are extremely painful!! Whatever I do, whatever I wear they hurt. Like a burning pain and slightly swollen, is this normal? Does anyone have this? I'm in serious pain!!!
> 
> Does it seem to change colors while it hurts? Like white, or purple? During my last pregnancy, I had Reynaud's of the nipple, which causes burning pain like that. It's due to constriction of the blood vessels, and temperature change can make it worse (mine was worst when I got out of the shower). It's not harmful, but it hurts like hell. I never did find anything that helped, but it went away as soon as I had the twins.Click to expand...

They look normal, still as pink as usual! It only started yesterday so will be interesting to see what it's like when I get out the shower! When I said swollen, I meant my right nipple looks a little swollen (bigger than usual) think if it's still like this in a few hours I'll try book a doctors appointment for tomorrow!

Thanks girls. I try to stay away from google being a massive worrier :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> DragonflyWing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> My nipples, especially my right one, are extremely painful!! Whatever I do, whatever I wear they hurt. Like a burning pain and slightly swollen, is this normal? Does anyone have this? I'm in serious pain!!!
> 
> Does it seem to change colors while it hurts? Like white, or purple? During my last pregnancy, I had Reynaud's of the nipple, which causes burning pain like that. It's due to constriction of the blood vessels, and temperature change can make it worse (mine was worst when I got out of the shower). It's not harmful, but it hurts like hell. I never did find anything that helped, but it went away as soon as I had the twins.Click to expand...
> 
> They look normal, still as pink as usual! It only started yesterday so will be interesting to see what it's like when I get out the shower! When I said swollen, I meant my right nipple looks a little swollen (bigger than usual) think if it's still like this in a few hours I'll try book a doctors appointment for tomorrow!
> 
> Thanks girls. I try to stay away from google being a massive worrier :(Click to expand...

i think it sounds normal just like boobs hurting but only its your nipples


----------



## eyemom

Sore nipples is always a pg symptom for me. It was weird this time because it was more the left one. It went away pretty quickly though. They now feel a little different than pre-preg, but not sore.

Congrats lila! Love your avatar. ;)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I had nightmare day yesterday my stomach just didnt want to know me. Managed slice toast x 2 and water . Only kept 1 slice toast in and about half water and bile coming up like no tomorrow. 

Only 3 more days till half term so i can rest i really think its moving about to much.


----------



## tylerlewis

Hey girls can I join?
Im pregnant with number 4 and due 26th november  x


----------



## Gray001

Welcome Tylerlewis and congratulations x


----------



## GeralynB

My boobs are huge...they were big to begin with. Now they are out of control. They don't hurt at all though


----------



## Twinklie12

Lilaala said:


> Hi I'm due Nov 23rd by LMP, haven't had my dating scan yet so EDD may change as I really don't know when I ovulated. By dates I'm 7+2 but I could be not quite 7 weeks yet, just don't know. Surprise first pregnancy after 5 years LTTTC here, very anxious to see a heartbeat at my first scan [-o&lt;

Welcome! We are EDD twins!


----------



## Tigermom

Twinklie, can I just say how happy I am to see that ticker keep on ticking; look at your amazing blueberry!!! How are you feeling? Any new preggo symptoms for you? :hugs:


----------



## Twinklie12

Thanks Tiger!!! I love seeing the ticker going too!!! My symptoms are: sore boobs, waking up to pee, mild constipation, crazy dreams. And I swear my belly popped a tiny bit! But it could just be pizza. Haha. How are you doing?


----------



## GeralynB

I'm up to waking up twice at night now to pee. It was only 1 time the last few weeks. Ugh soon it's going to be every hour!


----------



## kazine

I'm about to make a November Sparklers Facebook group! But I can't unless I have someone on my friends list to add. So will someone please add me?

https://www.facebook.com/jodi.phoenix

I was away for a couple days too, we just got back. My scan in 1 week today!!


----------



## KCwantsbaby

kazine said:


> I'm about to make a November Sparklers Facebook group! But I can't unless I have someone on my friends list to add. So will someone please add me?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/jodi.phoenix
> 
> I was away for a couple days too, we just got back. My scan in 1 week today!!

HI! i just requested you on fb :)


----------



## laurarebecca1

kazine said:


> I'm about to make a November Sparklers Facebook group! But I can't unless I have someone on my friends list to add. So will someone please add me?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/jodi.phoenix
> 
> I was away for a couple days too, we just got back. My scan in 1 week today!!

Is it a closed group so no one else can see it exists?


----------



## kazine

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1461493770749211/

There you all go :) Facebook page, feel free to join, post it on the front page, whatevs

Yes it's a closed group, no one will be able to see anything of it on your news feed etc. People can only see you're in the group if, somehow, they actually find the group by themselves and look through the members.

Find out more:

https://www.facebook.com/help/www/220336891328465

I'd make it a secret group but you'd have to be friends with someone in the group to be able to join. I could do that but people would just have to add me to join if you'd prefer?


----------



## DragonflyWing

I just need to whine for a minute.

I feel like crap today! I've vomited twice and felt sick all day, and for some reason my left wrist is hurting so badly that I can hardly type. All I want is some ibuprofen and a nap, but I can't have either one. :(

sob sob sob, whinge whinge, whine whine. 

;)


----------



## GeralynB

I joined the FB group. Sorry you feeling so bad dragonfly


----------



## Leinzlove

Feel better Dragonflywing! Feeling miserable here too. 

I joined the Facebook Group also. :)


----------



## kazine

Had to change it to secret so if you want to be added to it, add me or another member to FB

https://www.facebook.com/jodi.phoenix

Inbox me to let me know you're from BnB please haha


----------



## GeralynB

I've actually been feeling better this last week. Haven't really been nauseous and not having as many food aversions. Maybe since I'm getting closer to the second trimester


----------



## MummyToAmberx

kazine said:


> Had to change it to secret so if you want to be added to it, add me or another member to FB
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/jodi.phoenix

Just going say link doesnt work on my phone.
Ive added you Im Lei


----------



## Princesskell

Lilaala said:


> Hi I'm due Nov 23rd by LMP, haven't had my dating scan yet so EDD may change as I really don't know when I ovulated. By dates I'm 7+2 but I could be not quite 7 weeks yet, just don't know. Surprise first pregnancy after 5 years LTTTC here, very anxious to see a heartbeat at my first scan [-o&lt;




tylerlewis said:


> Hey girls can I join?
> Im pregnant with number 4 and due 26th november  x

Excellent news ladies...welcome and congratulations!! :wave:
I will add you to the front page...h&h 9 months xxx




DragonflyWing said:


> I just need to whine for a minute.
> 
> I feel like crap today! I've vomited twice and felt sick all day, and for some reason my left wrist is hurting so badly that I can hardly type. All I want is some ibuprofen and a nap, but I can't have either one. :(
> 
> sob sob sob, whinge whinge, whine whine.
> 
> ;)

Sorry to everyone who is feeling bad. Feeling the pain...I hope these bad days are over soon :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## Jalanis22

Yesterday i had a pap smear done but i feel relieved since yesterday i was spotting due to pap but it cleared last night yayy


----------



## Twinklie12

I just requested you kazine. I am Molly. 

My wrist is bothering me too! I have heard carpal tunnel like symptoms can be a preggo symptom.


----------



## MissyLissy

Hey Kazine, I also added you. I'm Melissa. :flower: would love to be part of the FB group so long as its secret.


----------



## Leinzlove

Twinklie12 said:


> I just requested you kazine. I am Molly.
> 
> My wrist is bothering me too! I have heard carpal tunnel like symptoms can be a preggo symptom.

I have this but my is cubital tunnel and its the sister of carpal. It just involves another nerve. This has been going on since 4 weeks.


----------



## MarieMo7

First time moms, let this be a warning to you:
You should try to so a sit-up or a crunch occasionally between baby #1 and baby #2. Because if you don't (like me) you could end up looking like this after a piece of birthday cake. 8 weeks today. Yikes. https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-oYG9JXbUsPY/U0X69Q4QATI/AAAAAAAB85A/2DWu-a4JY9s/s1024-no/IMAGE_245.jpg


----------



## Jalanis22

Weird to say before i was preggo i hated water, now i need it and love it! How weird how everything changes and as for cravings or anything...i dont crave anything at all as a matter of fact some things i loved to eat i cant even stand to smell or see at all, i lost a damn pound already..blahh


----------



## hopefulfor1st

MarieMo7 said:


> First time moms, let this be a warning to you:
> You should try to so a sit-up or a crunch occasionally between baby #1 and baby #2. Because if you don't (like me) you could end up looking like this after a piece of birthday cake. 8 weeks today. Yikes. https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-oYG9JXbUsPY/U0X69Q4QATI/AAAAAAAB85A/2DWu-a4JY9s/s1024-no/IMAGE_245.jpg



I'm hearing you!! 

9+6 

https://s30.postimg.org/8t1n1xe29/image.jpg
free picture upload


----------



## Lilaala

No bump here yet, only bloat I'm certain, sucking it in while at work as no one knows yet :haha:

Anyone else here wait too long to eat, then feel mildly nauseated by the food while also still hungry enough to eat it? This is the weirdest thing, I'm off-put but also wanting the dinner I'm eating....


----------



## Lilaala

Jalanis22 said:


> Weird to say before i was preggo i hated water, now i need it and love it! How weird how everything changes and as for cravings or anything...i dont crave anything at all as a matter of fact some things i loved to eat i cant even stand to smell or see at all, i lost a damn pound already..blahh

Before I even thought for a second I might be pregnant, hubby was cooking prawns in garlic butter. Now, I haaaaate all seafood :sick: it all tastes like ocean to me and normally smells it, but I thought it smelled GOOD. :dohh: I was confused and creeped out, thought my tastes had changed. Did not occur to me for a second I might be pregnant, didn't even cross my mind. 2 weeks later when I tested at approx. 6 weeks (not sure when I ovulated) I thought back and went OHHHHH the BABY likes seafood, not me! :haha:


----------



## Jalanis22

How crazy right...i cant see or smell the food that i cant stand as of now if not then i will puke for sure..me one day before i tested positive on a test i had eaten jalapeno poppers and i usually sometimes had heartburn but not as bad and that day it was bad which made me think if i was cause i had crazy bad heartburn with my LO and it was the same day.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

morning 

i have no bump bit of bloat and my trousers dont stay up grr to HG. 

ive actually found i can drink pink lemonade lucozade and not feel or be sick, how amazing it is to have a good drink not feel disgusting. 

ive noticed i started getting very restless legs but could be my tablets as i seen it is a side effect.

still no scan date think ill text my mw and see what she says been like 11 days now they are working off edd 5th so already passed 10wks to them.


----------



## Princesskell

hopefulfor1st said:


> MarieMo7 said:
> 
> 
> First time moms, let this be a warning to you:
> You should try to so a sit-up or a crunch occasionally between baby #1 and baby #2. Because if you don't (like me) you could end up looking like this after a piece of birthday cake. 8 weeks today. Yikes. https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-oYG9JXbUsPY/U0X69Q4QATI/AAAAAAAB85A/2DWu-a4JY9s/s1024-no/IMAGE_245.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hearing you!!
> 
> 9+6
> 
> https://s30.postimg.org/8t1n1xe29/image.jpg
> free picture uploadClick to expand...

:haha: hee hee cute bumps ladies!!

I'm glad school has broken up for the Easter holidays now as I'm tried of breathing in!! When I go back on the 28th I will have had my 12 week scan and I will be able to tell everyone! Xxx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Lilaala said:


> No bump here yet, only bloat I'm certain, sucking it in while at work as no one knows yet :haha:
> 
> Anyone else here wait too long to eat, then feel mildly nauseated by the food while also still hungry enough to eat it? This is the weirdest thing, I'm off-put but also wanting the dinner I'm eating....

If I wait too long before eating and I feel so hungry as soon as I finish eating I'm running to the bathroom to throw up (no warning what-so-ever!) it's like my stomach saying if you're not going to feed me when I need it you're not having this food lol!


----------



## kazine

Yikes!

I've added everyone who added me to the group :). If anyone else wants to join it add me and send me an inbox and I will add you. 

https://www.facebook.com/jodi.phoenix

Make sure to comment on the post to let everyone know if you've announced on FB or not!


----------



## kazine

Sooo fed up. I keep getting letters from my psych nurse asking me to go to appointments with her. Involves dragging myself on two different types of public transport for 5 miles paying £7.80 to get there and back just so she can ask if I'm okay and how my goddamn therapy appointments are going (which I also drag myself the same 5 miles before WALKING a mile every week and possibly every two weeks soon). You do realise that I'm PREGNANT! TIRED and sick all of the time and I can not be bothered to go to your pointless appointments and spend money getting there that could be better spent elsewhere! 

I had an appointment on Monday actually, I was away, and missed it because I forgot to cancel it yet they just send another appointment.

LEAVE ME ALONE! Stupid pointless appointments, I can not be bothered.


----------



## littlefishygg

Jodi, could you maybe ring the nurse and explain to her that because you are so tired and the journey there isn't simple and whether you can have that type of easy short check up type appointment over the phone. It would save both you and her time.


----------



## GeralynB

I'm starting to get a little bumpI'll take a pic later and post it.


----------



## GeralynB

I'm starting to get a little bump&#8230;I'll take a pic later and post it.


----------



## kazine

littlefishygg said:


> Jodi, could you maybe ring the nurse and explain to her that because you are so tired and the journey there isn't simple and whether you can have that type of easy short check up type appointment over the phone. It would save both you and her time.

May get my OH to ring. I'm terrible with stuff like this :(


----------



## paradise

At work people keep looking at my stomach....perhaps it is in my head, but I feels as if they "know" I am pregnant. If anyone asks I will just tell them I am fat.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Sent text to mw asking about my scan said ill probably get my letter next week so looks like its going be a late 12 wk scan for me.


----------



## kazine

OH goes to the chippy to get me chips and gravy (again) and get chips and curry sauce for himself. I stole one of his chips and instantly wished I'd got chips and curry sauce. He said he wished he had got chips and gravy so we swapped then after a few chips I go "... I wish I'd got chips and gravy again now," and had to swap back XD


----------



## eyemom

Love the bumps, ladies! <3

My food dilemma.... There will be something I REALLY want, then I eat it. And then I never want to see it again. I'm running out of things I feel like I can eat without gagging, because I've eaten just about everything once by now!


----------



## kazine

eyemom said:


> Love the bumps, ladies! <3
> 
> My food dilemma.... There will be something I REALLY want, then I eat it. And then I never want to see it again. I'm running out of things I feel like I can eat without gagging, because I've eaten just about everything once by now!

I know what you mean! I keep going off things I have eaten in pregnancy :(


----------



## salu_34

Saw there was a thread in the first trimester group so decided to come on over. Had my first ultrasound today, I thought I was around 8/9weeks, but they dated me at 7weeks 5 days, with a due date of November 22. Pretty cool to have been able to see the heart beat :)


----------



## eyemom

Congrats salu how exciting.

So I'm eating some salt & vinegar chips(crisps) now, and I blame you ladies. ;) LOL


----------



## kazine

https://media.everything5pounds.com/images/190114/5907D.jpg

Do you girls think this dress would hide a little bump?


----------



## Princesskell

salu_34 said:


> Saw there was a thread in the first trimester group so decided to come on over. Had my first ultrasound today, I thought I was around 8/9weeks, but they dated me at 7weeks 5 days, with a due date of November 22. Pretty cool to have been able to see the heart beat :)

Hi and congrats :wave: greats news on the scan...I hope you have a h&h 9 months. I will go add you to the front page xxx


kazine said:


> https://media.everything5pounds.com/images/190114/5907D.jpg
> 
> Do you girls think this dress would hide a little bump?

ooo Jody that's cute! Is that for the engagement party? I think it would work. Have you tried a peplum style? I've got a wedding on Saturday and borrowing a dress from my sister, the peplum seemed to hide everything!! Xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

wow huge hormonal shift going on at this end...hoping it means something positive like placenta thinking about taking over.


----------



## Leinzlove

salu_34 said:


> Saw there was a thread in the first trimester group so decided to come on over. Had my first ultrasound today, I thought I was around 8/9weeks, but they dated me at 7weeks 5 days, with a due date of November 22. Pretty cool to have been able to see the heart beat :)

Congrats Due Date buddy! :) x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

kazine said:


> https://media.everything5pounds.com/images/190114/5907D.jpg
> 
> Do you girls think this dress would hide a little bump?

yes its lovely :)


----------



## Lilaala

Anyone else not thrown up? I'm supposed to count myself lucky I know but mild nausea on and off and generally being off-put by all food (no cravings, either!!) along with fatigue and tender breasts is all I've got. I told Mum and she said she never threw up or had cravings with me, either, but all pregnancies are different. I keep worrying about seeing a heartbeat, what if I've got a MMC going? :cry:


----------



## Cangaroo

I haven't vomited yet either but last time I vomited from 10-20 weeks so I don't consider myself safe yet! I've been nauseated and exhausted.

I also worry about MMC, I think everyone does. My first scan isn't until 7th May!


----------



## MarieMo7

Lilaala said:


> Anyone else not thrown up? I'm supposed to count myself lucky I know but mild nausea on and off and generally being off-put by all food (no cravings, either!!) along with fatigue and tender breasts is all I've got. I told Mum and she said she never threw up or had cravings with me, either, but all pregnancies are different. I keep worrying about seeing a heartbeat, what if I've got a MMC going? :cry:

My mom said she only had morning sickness with me, and no throwing up at all with my 3 brothers. I had bad nausea with DD (started at 6.5 weeks) but nothing so far with this one (8 weeks) - which totally makes me think this one is a boy. Scan is tomorrow so hopefully I see that hb! :)


----------



## GeralynB

Lilaala said:


> Anyone else not thrown up? I'm supposed to count myself lucky I know but mild nausea on and off and generally being off-put by all food (no cravings, either!!) along with fatigue and tender breasts is all I've got. I told Mum and she said she never threw up or had cravings with me, either, but all pregnancies are different. I keep worrying about seeing a heartbeat, what if I've got a MMC going? :cry:

I've only thrown up twice. I wouldn't worry. Everyone's different


----------



## eyemom

Lilaala said:


> Anyone else not thrown up? I'm supposed to count myself lucky I know but mild nausea on and off and generally being off-put by all food (no cravings, either!!) along with fatigue and tender breasts is all I've got. I told Mum and she said she never threw up or had cravings with me, either, but all pregnancies are different. I keep worrying about seeing a heartbeat, what if I've got a MMC going? :cry:

Never puked with DD, and so far not with this one either. I haven't had cravings either as much as things that I DON'T want to eat. I know it's scary, but try to count yourself lucky. :hugs:


----------



## DissySunshine

I haven't had morning sickness either; but my mom said she didn't have it with my sister or I so I am not too concerned. I kind of wish I had aversions, because I've been eating LITERALLY everything in my house!


----------



## laurarebecca1

How long did it take for everyone's maternity exemption card to come through the post once you sent off your form?


----------



## Curlymikes

Hi! Doest look good for me. Went in for a scan at 7+5 and they found a 5+5 week pregnancy. Said everything looked great til i reminded them that i knew when i ovulated(2/26). Now the set me up for a scan on 4/21 if i dont miscarry before then. They saw a sac, fetal pole of 4mm, and yolk sac but no hb and it was an internal scan. I guess i have a little hope that i go back and there is the hb and everything has grown, but i know it probably wont happen.

Any chance of a positive outcome. They said if it really was pnly 5+5 it could be too early for a hb.
Very sad, crying. I already had one mc and have no living children.


----------



## GeralynB

Curlymikes said:


> Hi! Doest look good for me. Went in for a scan at 7+5 and they found a 5+5 week pregnancy. Said everything looked great til i reminded them that i knew when i ovulated(2/26). Now the set me up for a scan on 4/21 if i dont miscarry before then. They saw a sac, fetal pole of 4mm, and yolk sac but no hb and it was an internal scan. I guess i have a little hope that i go back and there is the hb and everything has grown, but i know it probably wont happen.
> 
> Any chance of a positive outcome. They said if it really was pnly 5+5 it could be too early for a hb.
> Very sad, crying. I already had one mc and have no living children.

So sorry. :hugs: Any chance you may have ovulated later than you thought and maybe you really are 5 + 5??


----------



## MissyLissy

MarieMo7 said:


> Lilaala said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else not thrown up? I'm supposed to count myself lucky I know but mild nausea on and off and generally being off-put by all food (no cravings, either!!) along with fatigue and tender breasts is all I've got. I told Mum and she said she never threw up or had cravings with me, either, but all pregnancies are different. I keep worrying about seeing a heartbeat, what if I've got a MMC going? :cry:
> 
> My mom said she only had morning sickness with me, and no throwing up at all with my 3 brothers. I had bad nausea with DD (started at 6.5 weeks) but nothing so far with this one (8 weeks) - which totally makes me think this one is a boy. Scan is tomorrow so hopefully I see that hb! :)Click to expand...


I'm 7+3 with twins and haven't puked once. I get the occasional wave of naussea and dry heaved once, but mostly I feel pretty normal. It's unsettling, yes. Everyone, including my nurse, told me to expect horrible MS with twins. I keep thinking something is wrong as well... But just need to keep the faith until that next scan. :flower: I'm sure we are both fine!


----------



## MissyLissy

Curlymikes said:


> Hi! Doest look good for me. Went in for a scan at 7+5 and they found a 5+5 week pregnancy. Said everything looked great til i reminded them that i knew when i ovulated(2/26). Now the set me up for a scan on 4/21 if i dont miscarry before then. They saw a sac, fetal pole of 4mm, and yolk sac but no hb and it was an internal scan. I guess i have a little hope that i go back and there is the hb and everything has grown, but i know it probably wont happen.
> 
> Any chance of a positive outcome. They said if it really was pnly 5+5 it could be too early for a hb.
> Very sad, crying. I already had one mc and have no living children.


I'm so sorry. :hugs: I'll keep good thoughts for you going into your next scan.


----------



## Lilaala

Curlymikes said:


> Hi! Doest look good for me. Went in for a scan at 7+5 and they found a 5+5 week pregnancy. Said everything looked great til i reminded them that i knew when i ovulated(2/26). Now the set me up for a scan on 4/21 if i dont miscarry before then. They saw a sac, fetal pole of 4mm, and yolk sac but no hb and it was an internal scan. I guess i have a little hope that i go back and there is the hb and everything has grown, but i know it probably wont happen.
> 
> Any chance of a positive outcome. They said if it really was pnly 5+5 it could be too early for a hb.
> Very sad, crying. I already had one mc and have no living children.

So so sorry, I really hope your next scan you see your bean's heart beating away. [-o&lt;


----------



## eyemom

Oh curly I hope you get some good news at your next scan. So sorry you have to deal with this right now. :hugs:


----------



## Twinklie12

I also haven't really had any MS, no vomiting at all just some mild nausea. 

Curly I so hope this is just a slow growing bean and you see the HB next scan!!! Xo


----------



## apple_20

I never threw up with DS and only once or twice very eàrly on with this one (I'm thinking another boy)

Curly I'm so sorry about the scan I hope baby is just a slow grower or you ov later (opks don't confirm ov not sure if you were temp) good luck with the next scan x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Lilaala said:


> Anyone else not thrown up? I'm supposed to count myself lucky I know but mild nausea on and off and generally being off-put by all food (no cravings, either!!) along with fatigue and tender breasts is all I've got. I told Mum and she said she never threw up or had cravings with me, either, but all pregnancies are different. I keep worrying about seeing a heartbeat, what if I've got a MMC going? :cry:

Can we swap? Sick of throwing up. 

on serious note ive only got HG and exhausted i never get tender breasts. fear at back of my mind of mmc off how sick ive been.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Curlymikes said:


> Hi! Doest look good for me. Went in for a scan at 7+5 and they found a 5+5 week pregnancy. Said everything looked great til i reminded them that i knew when i ovulated(2/26). Now the set me up for a scan on 4/21 if i dont miscarry before then. They saw a sac, fetal pole of 4mm, and yolk sac but no hb and it was an internal scan. I guess i have a little hope that i go back and there is the hb and everything has grown, but i know it probably wont happen.
> 
> Any chance of a positive outcome. They said if it really was pnly 5+5 it could be too early for a hb.
> Very sad, crying. I already had one mc and have no living children.

Everything is crossed for you x


----------



## Cangaroo

Fingers crossed Curly. I measured 2 weeks behind my dates last time (hadn't tracked ovulation, though). You could have implanted late.


----------



## kazine

I've only thrown up once and I think that was because I took my vitamins on an empty stomach.

My matenity certificate only took a week or two to come through.


----------



## laurarebecca1

kazine said:


> I've only thrown up once and I think that was because I took my vitamins on an empty stomach.
> 
> My matenity certificate only took a week or two to come through.

I sent mine off last Wednesday and still not got it yet! Maybe by next week it'll come


----------



## DissySunshine

What is a maternity certificate? We don't get those here in the States...at least not in Kansas.


----------



## laurarebecca1

DissySunshine said:


> What is a maternity certificate? We don't get those here in the States...at least not in Kansas.

In the uk we get free prescriptions whilst pregnant and until baby is 1 year old


----------



## GeralynB

I think I'm going to have to buy maternity pants soon. My jeans are not fitting and my dress pants for work are a little snug. Anyone else?


----------



## laurarebecca1

GeralynB said:


> I think I'm going to have to buy maternity pants soon. My jeans are not fitting and my dress pants for work are a little snug. Anyone else?

I'm struggling for tops that hide my bloaty bump! Luckily when I'm at home I can let it all hang out but there's only so many peplum tops I can wear haha!! I haven't put on any weight or centimetres yet thankfully. Maybe try some smart stretchy pants or leggings? Or high waisted skirts I've found are a good item, hide a bump whilst it's small and not clingy anywhere else!


----------



## GeralynB

Yea I've been wearing a lot of leggings! I want to get a pair of jeans though. Once the summer comes I plan on wearing a lot of maxi dresses


----------



## laurarebecca1

GeralynB said:


> Yea I've been wearing a lot of leggings! I want to get a pair of jeans though. Once the summer comes I plan on wearing a lot of maxi dresses

H and m do lovely skinny jeans that are quite thin and stretchy! I'd try them, I have quite a few pairs in different colour blue!!
Yeah summer it'll be dresses all the time, I like figure hugging dresses as well as maxi dresses, hopefully they look cute with a bump. I go on holiday end of June and I'll be 20 weeks hoping I can still wear a bikini!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

GeralynB said:


> I think I'm going to have to buy maternity pants soon. My jeans are not fitting and my dress pants for work are a little snug. Anyone else?

if its just the button can get belly band or something like that which gives you good few extra inches


----------



## GeralynB

Yea I've been using a belly band. That will prob work a few more weeks


----------



## Princesskell

Curlymikes said:


> Hi! Doest look good for me. Went in for a scan at 7+5 and they found a 5+5 week pregnancy. Said everything looked great til i reminded them that i knew when i ovulated(2/26). Now the set me up for a scan on 4/21 if i dont miscarry before then. They saw a sac, fetal pole of 4mm, and yolk sac but no hb and it was an internal scan. I guess i have a little hope that i go back and there is the hb and everything has grown, but i know it probably wont happen.
> 
> Any chance of a positive outcome. They said if it really was pnly 5+5 it could be too early for a hb.
> Very sad, crying. I already had one mc and have no living children.

Sending thoughts and prayers curly xxx


----------



## MarieMo7

Had my scan today - measuring right on track for EDD Nov 19th!
Hb just over 170. They said everything was perfect!

I did learn that I'm likely not a good candidate for a VBAC, which is a little bit of a bummer. I ended up with a C after my last labor did not progress, and she said that is likely to happen again. But she'll let me go to 41weeks, and if nothing by then, we will schedule a C. Glad my parents moved so they are close to us now, couldn't imagine a C section, a newborn and a toddler! Lol!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MarieMo7 said:


> Had my scan today - measuring right on track for EDD Nov 19th!
> Hb just over 170. They said everything was perfect!
> 
> I did learn that I'm likely not a good candidate for a VBAC, which is a little bit of a bummer. I ended up with a C after my last labor did not progress, and she said that is likely to happen again. But she'll let me go to 41weeks, and if nothing by then, we will schedule a C. Glad my parents moved so they are close to us now, couldn't imagine a C section, a newborn and a toddler! Lol!

great news! fingers crossed you get your vbac.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

hubby made my week brought me 25 macarons home even though i hate 90% of food these still taste amazing! 
and came home with krispy kreme donuts i hinted at trying new peanut butter one.


----------



## Leinzlove

CurlyMikes: I'm so sorry you are going through this. Sometimes things turn out fine when we think they've gone wrong. I'm hoping for a positive outcome for you. :hugs:

AFM: I didn't have any MS with my 2 girls. And this time around, I'm so sick! I'm miserable with MS all day and night.


----------



## littlefishygg

I'm so annoyed, I thought I had found an excellent deal on a 2nd hand icandy peach 2 pram only to go buy it and get home when lifting it they had actually given me the much heavier icandy apple (the logos are so similar I didn't notice), now I have to hope that the people I have bought it from aren't total prats and will actually give me my money back!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Leinzlove said:


> CurlyMikes: I'm so sorry you are going through this. Sometimes things turn out fine when we think they've gone wrong. I'm hoping for a positive outcome for you. :hugs:
> 
> AFM: I didn't have any MS with my 2 girls. And this time around, I'm so sick! I'm miserable with MS all day and night.


i had mild ms with my girls and this time murder, endless comments its a boy ive had :p


----------



## Princesskell

Great news Mariemo...I hope you get your vbac xxx

Glad you are managing to get something down mummytoamber xxx

Littlefishyegg that is terrible. What were they selling it through? A private ad or website or something? Surely they have trade description rules, it's a completely different model :growlmad: xxx

I'm sitting at the dinner table after my tea, I know it's going to come back up as soon as I move. Dh is being an idiot ths evening...crabby and rude. I think it's because he wants sex, well he's not going about it the right way!! I know I've been neglecting him this week but I just feel so sick :sick: boooo! 

On a more positive note it's been a gorgeous sunny day today here! I'm off for a bath to get out of my funk :dohh: xxx


----------



## kazine

Away for the night with OH and his parents.

Was worried about hiding the bump etc but when we were out eating just now, his mother actually asked if I&#8217;d LOST weight.

Score!


----------



## Leinzlove

MummyToAmberx said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> CurlyMikes: I'm so sorry you are going through this. Sometimes things turn out fine when we think they've gone wrong. I'm hoping for a positive outcome for you. :hugs:
> 
> AFM: I didn't have any MS with my 2 girls. And this time around, I'm so sick! I'm miserable with MS all day and night.
> 
> 
> i had mild ms with my girls and this time murder, endless comments its a boy ive had :pClick to expand...

We have that in common. :) I just went out today, bought lemonade & salt and vinegar chips, jolly ranchers. I'm hoping something works. It just keeps getting worse with each passing day.

That would be very nice if it means boy! :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Leinzlove said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> CurlyMikes: I'm so sorry you are going through this. Sometimes things turn out fine when we think they've gone wrong. I'm hoping for a positive outcome for you. :hugs:
> 
> AFM: I didn't have any MS with my 2 girls. And this time around, I'm so sick! I'm miserable with MS all day and night.
> 
> 
> i had mild ms with my girls and this time murder, endless comments its a boy ive had :pClick to expand...
> 
> We have that in common. :) I just went out today, bought lemonade & salt and vinegar chips, jolly ranchers. I'm hoping something works. It just keeps getting worse with each passing day.
> 
> That would be very nice if it means boy! :)Click to expand...

Are you finding out? Im staying team yellow seems its our last. 
I had few days of liking lemonade, i hope you find something that works. I sadly have no advice or tips to give other than dont move haha.
Hope yours eases up soon.


----------



## Leinzlove

MummytoAmberx- I'm feeling much better actually. Better than I've felt in days. I did some chips and lemonade and now when I feel the nausea coming. I hurry up and suck on a jolly rancher. It is helping if only to keep my mind off of it. :)

I do intend on finding out next month at 14 weeks via private ultrasound. However, it will be some time after before we reveal the gender to everyone else. We want to enjoy and let the news settle ourselves. 

I want to get a box and fill it with the appropriate color balloons and have a video taped release.

This is likely our last child also. However, the door will be left open just a crack. I don't know how you will be able to not find out. It's killing me to know already. :rofl:


----------



## MissyLissy

Well, it's happened ladies. 7+4 and I finally puked. :sick:

Tried to eat Chinese food, and it came all right back up. Probably wont be eating Chinese again for a good long while. :haha:


----------



## mybbyboo

EDD is November 20th


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Anyone been thinking about or looking at pushchairs?

To many i like! cosatto giggle special edition oaker is lush but i hate 3 wheeler, front just looks flimsy. Ill deffo have a look and see what i think in person. 
Then got stokke crusi but way out of budget at 1,333!


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> Anyone been thinking about or looking at pushchairs?
> 
> To many i like! cosatto giggle special edition oaker is lush but i hate 3 wheeler, front just looks flimsy. Ill deffo have a look and see what i think in person.
> Then got stokke crusi but way out of budget at 1,333!

Yeah we have. We really like the mylo 2 from mamas and papas! It's quite funny because mylo is on our list of boys names!! We also like the icandy raspberry which is a bit cheaper!


----------



## Dogtanian

Ive been looking.I had a mamas and pappas pliko pramette last time,this time i think i want something with a carry cot,oyster is no1 on the list or maybe icandy,will deffo be buying second hand,i got my last one for £50 including car seat and base!
:dust:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Dogtanian said:


> Ive been looking.I had a mamas and pappas pliko pramette last time,this time i think i want something with a carry cot,oyster is no1 on the list or maybe icandy,will deffo be buying second hand,i got my last one for £50 including car seat and base!
> :dust:

I also like the oyster prams as well and I'm the same I want one which can have a car seat on the chassi when baby is tiny and then carrycot and seat as well. We've decided car seats and pram we are buying brand new but defo open to second hand for other things. I can't wait to find out the sex to start buying.

I've also looked for some of baby's furniture! Getting a little bit ahead of myself but oh well!!


----------



## Dogtanian

Ive just had a look at the Mylo,i think i quite like that as well.
We are team yellow this time,but i would like a pram in a nice bright colour,thats what i like about the oyster.Ive just seen the Mylo in turquoise and that looks fab
:dust:


----------



## DissySunshine

mybbyboo said:


> EDD is November 20th

Yay!! Me too! Congrats :D

They're having city-wide yard sales in my area today, my sister and I are going to go look for baby things. Mostly storage at this point - shelving, bins, dressers...things that I could use anywhere until the baby gets here. I'm going to try REALLY hard not to buy any actual baby items! No promises though :haha:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Dogtanian said:


> Ive just had a look at the Mylo,i think i quite like that as well.
> We are team yellow this time,but i would like a pram in a nice bright colour,thats what i like about the oyster.Ive just seen the Mylo in turquoise and that looks fab
> :dust:

Yeah I like the navy or turquoise :) oyster do a bigger range of colours and so do icandy although maybe new colours will come out in the mylo before we have to buy!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

just to many to pick from, when i go to baby show going be worse so many gorgeous ones last year. 

i like icandy too, quinny moodd seems okay, i want whole package to with carry cot/car seat we bought all second hand last time it saves £££.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Dogtanian said:


> Ive just had a look at the Mylo,i think i quite like that as well.
> We are team yellow this time,but i would like a pram in a nice bright colour,thats what i like about the oyster.Ive just seen the Mylo in turquoise and that looks fab
> :dust:

Bright like this? I think its lovely but to much for my eyes.
 



Attached Files:







prod_000000_Web_pixelate.jpg
File size: 71.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> Bright like this? I think its lovely but to much for my eyes.

Wowww; id be suprised if baby even fell asleep in that haha so bright!


----------



## DissySunshine

I guess if you can't decide on a color palette, that one would tick most boxes! haha


----------



## MummyToAmberx

haha :haha: it would certainly dazzle your LO. 

If i was finding out sex and it was a boy i'd be tempted by cosatto ooba. 
Incase anyone didn't know Kiddiecare do interest free payment plans:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Photo-17-06-2013-12-47-01.jpg
File size: 56.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Cangaroo

This baby will be a sling baby. :cloud9:

I never actually bought a pram/buggy last time around. We were given an old pram and a graco buggy. By the time I'd realised how rubbish the buggy was I was exclusively baby wearing. The buggy still gets used by MIL at times, but I still wear her. Hopefully she'll walk more by November!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Cangaroo said:


> This baby will be a sling baby. :cloud9:
> 
> I never actually bought a pram/buggy last time around. We were given an old pram and a graco buggy. By the time I'd realised how rubbish the buggy was I was exclusively baby wearing. The buggy still gets used by MIL at times, but I still wear her. Hopefully she'll walk more by November!

I'd love to purchase a good proper decent sling this time aswell, could you advise of where i should look please? :)


----------



## Dogtanian

Blimey,baby would think its going to a rave! thats a bit too much for me.Im not so keen on the 3 wheel prams either.I quite fancy the oyster in orange or yellow,or maybe green,but as im shopping second hand i will have to see whats available,ive already started looking so i figure ive got plenty of time to find the right bargain.
I had a moses basket for DD,but this time im thinking of a swinging crib untill it goes into a cot,whats everyone else doing?
:dust:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I'm unsure, i'm thinking second hand moses basket to keep downstairs then use normal size cot in my bedroom through the night as ive got a poddle pod and want to get LO using it as soon as possible, i have co-sleeped with my previous 2 but wanted to try something different.


----------



## Cangaroo

MummyToAmberx said:


> Cangaroo said:
> 
> 
> This baby will be a sling baby. :cloud9:
> 
> I never actually bought a pram/buggy last time around. We were given an old pram and a graco buggy. By the time I'd realised how rubbish the buggy was I was exclusively baby wearing. The buggy still gets used by MIL at times, but I still wear her. Hopefully she'll walk more by November!
> 
> I'd love to purchase a good proper decent sling this time aswell, could you advise of where i should look please? :)Click to expand...

I'm a big fan of wraps, and would always suggest a stretchy wrap for a newborn. I had one from Victoria Sling Lady which is just as good as the expensive ones (e.g. Moby). I upgraded to a woven wrap at 7 months which I still use now. I've had various other carriers such as a mei tai and a manduca soft structured carrier, but I find it easier to get comfortable with a wrap. The woven ones easily last from newborn to late toddler-hood, too!

The ladies in the natural parenting forum are good at advising on slings!


----------



## kazine

I don't really plan on getting a buggy. I was going to get one of those frames that you just place the car seat in but people are talking about not leaving babies in car seats so why would you put a car seat in a pram? So unsure about that now.

We've been away for a night with OH's parents (don't know I'm pg yet, keeping a secret until a few days before the big announcement on 25th) 

My fella has been ill today, throwing up and whatnot. It&#8217;s great that it happened just when we were away for a night with his parents, so it was a massive distraction from the fact I was mildly ill in comparison.

He still went for me a McDonald&#8217;s breakfast at 9am though, bless him.


----------



## Princesskell

mybbyboo said:


> EDD is November 20th

Congratulations and welcome! :wave: ive added you to the front page xxx




We chose the oyster last time round and I think we will reuse it. I've been really happy with it and once baby is born I will choose a new colour pack to jazz it up a bit. Our second choice was the mylo, but it was double the price and I thought the buggy looked kind of like an office chair? :shrug:

I loved my Manduca carrier, definitely worth the money, I used it loads with F and will again. I also had a ring sling and moby wrap but only used those when F was really tiny. Xxx


----------



## laurarebecca1

kazine said:


> I don't really plan on getting a buggy. I was going to get one of those frames that you just place the car seat in but people are talking about not leaving babies in car seats so why would you put a car seat in a pram? So unsure about that now.
> 
> We've been away for a night with OH's parents (don't know I'm pg yet, keeping a secret until a few days before the big announcement on 25th)
> 
> My fella has been ill today, throwing up and whatnot. Its great that it happened just when we were away for a night with his parents, so it was a massive distraction from the fact I was mildly ill in comparison.
> 
> He still went for me a McDonalds breakfast at 9am though, bless him.

They say to only keep baby in a car seat for 2 hours at a time but for when they are newborn it's easier to put car seat in pushchair frame. What are you going to do when baby is too big for car seat? (a lot of my friends babies wouldn't be in car seat on the pram frame from 6 months because they wanted to look around at the world)

Hope you're feeling better!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

kazine said:


> I don't really plan on getting a buggy. I was going to get one of those frames that you just place the car seat in but people are talking about not leaving babies in car seats so why would you put a car seat in a pram? So unsure about that now.
> 
> We've been away for a night with OH's parents (don't know I'm pg yet, keeping a secret until a few days before the big announcement on 25th)
> 
> My fella has been ill today, throwing up and whatnot. Its great that it happened just when we were away for a night with his parents, so it was a massive distraction from the fact I was mildly ill in comparison.
> 
> He still went for me a McDonalds breakfast at 9am though, bless him.

I only used car seat on travel system for quick shopping and short trips otherwise she was placed in pushchair, i want carry cot this time for the school walks i dont want to use car seat.


----------



## Lilaala

MissyLissy said:


> Well, it's happened ladies. 7+4 and I finally puked. :sick:
> 
> Tried to eat Chinese food, and it came all right back up. Probably wont be eating Chinese again for a good long while. :haha:


Eeek my nausea has gotten more constant, too, I keep wondering if something will push me over the edge from moderate to :sick: 

I wonder if they just don't like Chinese food? Maybe they just don't like soy sauce? Maybe only one of them doesn't. Maybe it's not what you ate just a coincidence. Goodness knows!

My kid is some kinda major carnivore, I swear. I feel like blarg most of the time now, tired and mildly sick, but when I eat meat I feel best. Hubby said one of the first things he noticed is how much protein I wanted all the time, when I think on it, I don't think I've ever eaten so much meat so often in my whole life!


----------



## Lilaala

I'm not thinking buggy/pram either, going to have to do my wrap research. Park is up the street and ocean across the street, those are the only walks I can think of doing, and otherwise it'd just be to and from the car and round the stores. Thank you for the info you guys have given about your wrap experiences! <3


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Lilaala said:
 

> MissyLissy said:
> 
> 
> Well, it's happened ladies. 7+4 and I finally puked. :sick:
> 
> Tried to eat Chinese food, and it came all right back up. Probably wont be eating Chinese again for a good long while. :haha:
> 
> 
> Eeek my nausea has gotten more constant, too, I keep wondering if something will push me over the edge from moderate to :sick:
> 
> I wonder if they just don't like Chinese food? Maybe they just don't like soy sauce? Maybe only one of them doesn't. Maybe it's not what you ate just a coincidence. Goodness knows!
> 
> My kid is some kinda major carnivore, I swear. I feel like blarg most of the time now, tired and mildly sick, but when I eat meat I feel best. Hubby said one of the first things he noticed is how much protein I wanted all the time, when I think on it, I don't think I've ever eaten so much meat so often in my whole life!Click to expand...

Ive wanted more protein too, when i couldnt keep anything down only thing that did stay down was salty bacon :wacko: 

(Sure old wives tale is boy for wanting meaty stuff)


----------



## enan88

Hi ladies! Since the very beggining of my pregnancy I really have adversion for sweet stuff! OMG I just salty things that I want!

I love my cup of tea during theafternoon( decaf ofcourse) but now is like... not even that! I'm just driving crazy hahaha does anyone feel this way!?

I know is due to hormones but no Sweets! c'mon! hahaha

xxx


----------



## laurarebecca1

enan88 said:


> Hi ladies! Since the very beggining of my pregnancy I really have adversion for sweet stuff! OMG I just salty things that I want!
> 
> I love my cup of tea during theafternoon( decaf ofcourse) but now is like... not even that! I'm just driving crazy hahaha does anyone feel this way!?
> 
> I know is due to hormones but no Sweets! c'mon! hahaha
> 
> xxx

I would have about 3 or 4 cups of tea a day before I got pregnant and then since I got pregnant I've probably had about 3/4 in total! I couldn't function without a cup of tea in the morning and now I'm really not fussed; massive change for me!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

enan88 said:


> Hi ladies! Since the very beggining of my pregnancy I really have adversion for sweet stuff! OMG I just salty things that I want!
> 
> I love my cup of tea during theafternoon( decaf ofcourse) but now is like... not even that! I'm just driving crazy hahaha does anyone feel this way!?
> 
> I know is due to hormones but no Sweets! c'mon! hahaha
> 
> xxx

i miss my cups of tea! ive learnt to avoid for now, last one lasted whole 5 mins! yack.

Im all for salty too (exception of macarons lol)


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm not up for eating anything. Uh.. Tried everything, nothing helps. :nope:

As for Prams... I don't think I'll be buying anything. I have a double, but triples scare me... I would like a nice fluffy playmat and a new high chair. Our other high chair was given to us, but it was rough and I threw it out. 

I'm buying a new vehicle. I'd like a KIA or a newer model Volkswagen. My little Toyota corolla is wonderful, but I don't think its going to do with 3 car seats. :)


----------



## laurarebecca1

Leinzlove said:


> I'm not up for eating anything. Uh.. Tried everything, nothing helps. :nope:
> 
> As for Prams... I don't think I'll be buying anything. I have a double, but triples scare me... I would like a nice fluffy playmat and a new high chair. Our other high chair was given to us, but it was rough and I threw it out.
> 
> I'm buying a new vehicle. I'd like a KIA or a newer model Volkswagen. My little Toyota corolla is wonderful, but I don't think its going to do with 3 car seats. :)

I'm also after a new car; I think September would be good for the new number plates but for what car I'll get will be budget permitting on how crazy I go spending for baby's things lol!!

I imagine triples are a nightmare to navigate!! Hopefully your oldest child can go on a buggy board??


----------



## laurarebecca1

However quick or slow I stand up I am always dizzy and have to lean against the wall or furniture until I feel okay again...is this a sign a low blood pressure? Or just a normal pregnancy thing?


----------



## eyemom

enan88 said:


> Hi ladies! Since the very beggining of my pregnancy I really have adversion for sweet stuff! OMG I just salty things that I want!
> 
> I love my cup of tea during theafternoon( decaf ofcourse) but now is like... not even that! I'm just driving crazy hahaha does anyone feel this way!?
> 
> I know is due to hormones but no Sweets! c'mon! hahaha
> 
> xxx

I was like that at first, then it kinda switched. :)


----------



## Twinklie12

Today is the first day I feel really blah. I had diarrhea a bunch of times today and only really felt like having crackers and such to eat today. Ugh.


----------



## Merrier12

EDD November 30th :)


----------



## Twinklie12

Welcome merrier!


----------



## babypeanut25

Hi :) I'm due the 29th of November!


----------



## Leinzlove

Welcome Ladies! :) x


----------



## Princesskell

Merrier12 said:


> EDD November 30th :)




babypeanut25 said:


> Hi :) I'm due the 29th of November!

Hi ladies!!! It's lovely to see more new ladies coming to join us :happydance:
Congratulations...I will add you to the front page xxx


----------



## Princesskell

How funny we still have no bumps due on the 15th or 28th!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> However quick or slow I stand up I am always dizzy and have to lean against the wall or furniture until I feel okay again...is this a sign a low blood pressure? Or just a normal pregnancy thing?

could be either but for me its normal preg thing got worse in 2nd tri last time for me.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

anyone else look at their ticker and go WOW? 

think still feeling bit shocked, also 3-4wks till first half Nov bumps start second tri! :D


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> anyone else look at their ticker and go WOW?
> 
> think still feeling bit shocked, also 3-4wks till first half Nov bumps start second tri! :D

Knowing second tri is only a short time away feels amazing! The next set of scans are 2-4 weeks away as well!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> anyone else look at their ticker and go WOW?
> 
> think still feeling bit shocked, also 3-4wks till first half Nov bumps start second tri! :D
> 
> Knowing second tri is only a short time away feels amazing! The next set of scans are 2-4 weeks away as well!!Click to expand...

still aint got mine so got no date to look forward too, not impressed with nhs so far.


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> anyone else look at their ticker and go WOW?
> 
> think still feeling bit shocked, also 3-4wks till first half Nov bumps start second tri! :D
> 
> Knowing second tri is only a short time away feels amazing! The next set of scans are 2-4 weeks away as well!!Click to expand...
> 
> still aint got mine so got no date to look forward too, not impressed with nhs so far.Click to expand...

Wow that is awful!! When did you have your booking in appointment? Have you chased it up??


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> anyone else look at their ticker and go WOW?
> 
> think still feeling bit shocked, also 3-4wks till first half Nov bumps start second tri! :D
> 
> Knowing second tri is only a short time away feels amazing! The next set of scans are 2-4 weeks away as well!!Click to expand...
> 
> still aint got mine so got no date to look forward too, not impressed with nhs so far.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow that is awful!! When did you have your booking in appointment? Have you chased it up??Click to expand...

1st april i seen midwife, i spoke to her few days back and said i should get it next week but never waited this long...but saying length i was left waiting when admitted i should have expected this from that hospital.


----------



## Cangaroo

My scan appointment came through so quickly! I've been really impressed with the system here. I saw the Midwife on the Thursday at 6+6/40, and my scan appointment arrived through the post the following Monday! I was offered an appointment at 12/40 exactly but had to change it to a few days later. I got a letter to call to book my consultant appointment not long afterwards, and was able to choose when and which consultant to see. It's amazing how different the different areas are!

Hope your scan appointment comes through soon. How frustrating!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Cangaroo what im used to swift letters like that. thank you

I live in west midlands my experience with previous hospital in other county in labour was horrid. 
Im praying i get my home birth i do not want to give birth in this current hospital am with.


----------



## kazine

laurarebecca1 said:


> kazine said:
> 
> 
> I don't really plan on getting a buggy. I was going to get one of those frames that you just place the car seat in but people are talking about not leaving babies in car seats so why would you put a car seat in a pram? So unsure about that now.
> 
> We've been away for a night with OH's parents (don't know I'm pg yet, keeping a secret until a few days before the big announcement on 25th)
> 
> My fella has been ill today, throwing up and whatnot. It&#8217;s great that it happened just when we were away for a night with his parents, so it was a massive distraction from the fact I was mildly ill in comparison.
> 
> He still went for me a McDonald&#8217;s breakfast at 9am though, bless him.
> 
> They say to only keep baby in a car seat for 2 hours at a time but for when they are newborn it's easier to put car seat in pushchair frame. What are you going to do when baby is too big for car seat? (a lot of my friends babies wouldn't be in car seat on the pram frame from 6 months because they wanted to look around at the world)
> 
> Hope you're feeling better!!Click to expand...

The reason I don't want a buggy is because I want to exclusively babywear! But I know that if I don't get a pram my family will be all like "But you HAVE to have a pram!!!" and it just won't get used so I thought getting a frame would mean everyone would shut up about it :')

Also if any of the new ladies want to join the November Sparklers Facebook Group, (its a secret group) add me to FB and inbox me and I will add you to the group.

https://www.facebook.com/jodi.phoenix


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Any mums who arent having first feeling what could be baby?

Ive noticed last few days a lot of vibrating, bubbling/popping and just weird feeling in general around my pubic bone. I was around this stage it started with 2nd when i started feeling her. 
Im confident not gas as that has whole different way of happening. 

Ive hired a doppler should be here tuesday :)


----------



## littlefishygg

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> anyone else look at their ticker and go WOW?
> 
> think still feeling bit shocked, also 3-4wks till first half Nov bumps start second tri! :D
> 
> Knowing second tri is only a short time away feels amazing! The next set of scans are 2-4 weeks away as well!!Click to expand...

Only 9 days until my next scan which will be when I am 12 weeks and 2 days :) Time is going to fast now!


----------



## littlefishygg

MummyToAmberx said:


> Any mums who arent having first feeling what could be baby?
> 
> Ive noticed last few days a lot of vibrating, bubbling/popping and just weird feeling in general around my pubic bone. I was around this stage it started with 2nd when i started feeling her.
> Im confident not gas as that has whole different way of happening.
> 
> Ive hired a doppler should be here tuesday :)

I thought I felt baby yesterday, this is my first baby so it probably wasn't but I felt what felt like a vibration but my instant thought was it felt like the baby flipping around and it was only in a tiny patch which would match the size of the baby. I would love to think that is was baby, I want a doppler but my OH doesn't want me to get one because he thinks he will panic me too much too often.


----------



## Twinklie12

I am 8 weeks today and stil not feeling so hot. Excited for my appointment on 3 days though!!!


----------



## Lilaala

Twinklie12 said:


> I am 8 weeks today and stil not feeling so hot. Excited for my appointment on 3 days though!!!

Same! I just went "OMG raspberry!!!" :D Woooo to 3 days, I've still got ages to wait for my scan :wacko: And yeah, mild to moderate nausea pretty much all day now....


----------



## Twinklie12

I know, yay raspberry!


----------



## Lilaala

Twinklie12 said:


> I know, yay raspberry!

Hehe :friends:


----------



## GeralynB

I have my second midwife appt on 4/22. I don't think I'll be having a scan since we opted out of the NT test.


----------



## Jalanis22

I have my second midwife appt on 4/6 and my second gender scan on 4/20 yayy time will fly by quick


----------



## MummyToAmberx

mines on 22nd too but she said if i hadnt had scan to cancel and rebook for week after, more than likely thats what will happen.

Im so happy today, most ive been in weeks we've book little summer holiday at haven park for july gives me something else to look forward too.


----------



## apple_20

Listened to baby again today keeps moving! And you can hear then move (though haven't felt it yet. Big difference from a few days ago when it stayed in one place!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

apple_20 said:


> Listened to baby again today keeps moving! And you can hear then move (though haven't felt it yet. Big difference from a few days ago when it stayed in one place!

aww thats cute, where are you finding baby? i cant wait to try :D


----------



## apple_20

Quite central and low down just above my c-section scar.


----------



## kazine

Thinking of ordering a doppler tomorrow :)


----------



## Jalanis22

apple_20 said:


> Listened to baby again today keeps moving! And you can hear then move (though haven't felt it yet. Big difference from a few days ago when it stayed in one place!

Wat doppler do you have? I have regular cheapie angelsounds i cant seem to find it yet but i also have a stomach which may be that also but in the dr.s their doppler was high quality and we heard it fast and clear


----------



## apple_20

Mines angel sounds too. Do you use the proper gel? It wasn't easy to find at first but I used it with DS so know what to listen for. Just only moved it a tiny bit at a time and start down low. My uterus popped up early too probably because my DS was only in there less then 2 years ago!


----------



## Jalanis22

Oh well i havent used gel haha that may be it also ive been using lotion..Havent ordered gel because im not sure if to continue using the doppler or not as it stresses me out but even after i heard the hb at the dr i tried mine here at home with lotion still and didnt find it at all so it may be that i need the gel plus i dont have a flat stomach either and supposedly my uterus is right in the center but like i said i aint skinny haha


----------



## kazine

I love winning stuff on eBay. Got this doppler, battery and KY jelly for £10.50 (it was at like £7.50 but then someone bid up to £10.50, only 50p short of my maximum bid. Haha suck it.)

Can&#8217;t wait to use it!!! Hopefully it'll arrive by Wednesday so I can try it straight after my scan if I know all is okay in there and hopefully I won't worry.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

kazine i was watching that on my ebay haha.


----------



## kazine

That's creepy! Haha


----------



## MissyLissy

I go in for my second scan in two days! Still nervous....

And after that, assuming all goes well, I will "graduate" to an OB after seeing a RE for the last year... Exciting! I have my first OB appointment set up for 9+1. 

I don't think I will get a Doppler. Too much ability for me to obsess and worry. :haha:


----------



## Traveling mom

I go for my first scan tomorrow morning!! :happydance:I will be 10 weeks. I will post a picture!


----------



## trumpetbeth

I ate at a salad bar today. Didn't think about the listeria. Do you think it is ok?


----------



## GeralynB

Ugh I've had a headache all day


----------



## MummyToAmberx

trumpetbeth said:


> I ate at a salad bar today. Didn't think about the listeria. Do you think it is ok?

im sure be fine a eat anything and everything in pregnancy. Salad bar on menu when i feel better at few places i love to eat out at :D


----------



## kazine

trumpetbeth said:


> I ate at a salad bar today. Didn't think about the listeria. Do you think it is ok?

Approximately 700,000 babies are being born in the UK every year, and I read that, in 2011, there were an estimated 147 cases of listeriosis in England and Wales, 27 of which were in pregnant women.. I think the scaremongering over listeria is far too high. It actually actively annoys me a bit that I worried about it. You'll be fine!

Also I have my next scan in 2 days. And the nerves are starting to kick in. What if, what if, what if?

MissyLissy, I think I dreamed about you. But you weren't having twins you were having sextuplets. And I told you if 6 was too much to handle, I would happily adopt one. LOL.


----------



## laurarebecca1

I really want a runny egg and soldiers dipped in :(


----------



## kazine

laurarebecca1 said:


> I really want a runny egg and soldiers dipped in :(

As long as they are lion stamped (the chickens are immunised against salmonella) you should be okay to have the odd egg. I've had one so far this pregnancy.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> I really want a runny egg and soldiers dipped in :(

Have some :D 

Ive had couple over the weeks.


----------



## laurarebecca1

I do agree with having a few over the weeks but I also had steak at the weekend which wasn't fully cooked through (I like it rare! Had it cooked more than usual though but I could resist!) so thought id save the eggs and have a toastie instead lol


----------



## kazine

laurarebecca1 said:


> I do agree with having a few over the weeks but I also had steak at the weekend which wasn't fully cooked through (I like it rare! Had it cooked more than usual though but I could resist!) so thought id save the eggs and have a toastie instead lol

You can eat rare steak, if you freeze it before cooking it it kills all the bacteria.


----------



## apple_20

With DS I was so paranoid about eggs but since learnt about lion stamped ones being okay I've had them no worries. 

I swear I felt movement today just once I'd been on the move all day I sat down and it felt like it did a flip! Nearly 11 weeks could this be?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

apple_20 said:


> With DS I was so paranoid about eggs but since learnt about lion stamped ones being okay I've had them no worries.
> 
> I swear I felt movement today just once I'd been on the move all day I sat down and it felt like it did a flip! Nearly 11 weeks could this be?

id say so i felt second from wk 10 just got stronger and stronger.


----------



## eyemom

ladies last night were were rear-ended in a car accident, ugh! A million times scarier when you're pg! Got checked out and all is well, thank God! Got to see the baby again, and at 9+6 (yesterday), it is getting cuter! A lil wiggle worm. <3


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh eyemom, how scary! So glad everything is ok and you got to see your little bean! xo


----------



## apple_20

That must have been very scary. Glad you got a peak at the baby.


----------



## Traveling mom

We saw our little gummy bear this morning waving and wiggling about. The HR was 174 she didn't mention any dates but said baby was just over an inch long. So that sounds on track! She said everything looked great! I'm attempting to attach a picture.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## apple_20

Traveling mom said:


> We saw our little gummy bear this morning waving and wiggling about. The HR was 174 she didn't mention any dates but said baby was just over an inch long. So that sounds on track! She said everything looked great! I'm attempting to attach a picture.

Brilliant scan picture. How far along are you?


----------



## Traveling mom

10 weeks today!


----------



## eyemom

Traveling mom said:


> 10 weeks today!

that makes us due date buddies!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

glad everything is okay eyemom. 

Traveling mom what cute pic! great to see if my dates are going be put back how my baby looks today aswell :D


----------



## Traveling mom

It was exciting to see baby is so big and moving around so much. I'm not sure i expected it to be so big looking at other people scan pics but it just shows how quickly they are growing at this stage.


----------



## Lilaala

kazine said:


> You can eat rare steak, if you freeze it before cooking it it kills all the bacteria.


Really sorry but freezing doesn't kill anything, it only stops the growth of it, suspends it, that's why they use freezers in laboratories. Not trying to start anything what-so-ever hun just that freezing something doesn't kill any bacteria or virus on it. It's the cooking process that does that. :flower:


----------



## Lilaala

eyemom said:


> ladies last night were were rear-ended in a car accident, ugh! A million times scarier when you're pg! Got checked out and all is well, thank God! Got to see the baby again, and at 9+6 (yesterday), it is getting cuter! A lil wiggle worm. <3

Can't even imagine how scary that was! Awful ordeal to begin with, but to be pregnant at the same time I honestly can't fathom how scary. Very glad you got to see your little one again though, and especially that everything is all right! Hope your car's not too bad, and no one else was hurt either?


Traveling mom congrats and cute scan pic!


----------



## MarieMo7

Oooh ladies, the pregnancy brain is killing me.
So last week I almost caused a bad car accident. I was paying attention, I saw what was happening, my brain just couldn't process it.
This morning I fell down the stairs (it was a short staircase and I was almost at the bottom, so just a few steps) and banged up my knee pretty badly. It's swollen and already way bruised.
I'm afraid to tell my husband because he's already way overprotective! I'm afraid if I tell him all of this he'll lock me up for the next 7 months!
I remember pregnancy brain with my daughter but it was NEVER this bad. Like, I never put myself in danger with her. Now I'm actually afraid of myself! Yikes!


----------



## Twinklie12

Cute pic traveling mom! I was googling 8 week scans today so I knew what to expect if I manage to get a scan at my appointment this Wednesday. :) Looks like a jelly bean!


----------



## Princesskell

Gosh eyemom I'm sorry about the accident, glad you're all ok.

Lovely scan pic t.mom! Xxx


----------



## laurarebecca1

I've just found out my sil is pregnant and she's 5 weeks. I hate feeling like this but I can't help feel like she's stealing my limelight :( pregnancy hormones are defo out of control!! I'm defo happy for her but I can't help feeling like this! She's knows I'm pregnant and has done for a little while now. I knowI should be excited that I have a bump buddy who I see all the time and I am! Why do I feel like such a bitch???


----------



## Princesskell

Don't feel bad...I would feel exactly the same with a sil.
Just try and think you have your own limelight with your side of the family? Xxx


----------



## MarieMo7

laurarebecca1 said:


> I've just found out my sil is pregnant and she's 5 weeks. I hate feeling like this but I can't help feel like she's stealing my limelight :( pregnancy hormones are defo out of control!! I'm defo happy for her but I can't help feeling like this! She's knows I'm pregnant and has done for a little while now. I knowI should be excited that I have a bump buddy who I see all the time and I am! Why do I feel like such a bitch???

I went through the same thing with TWO of my SILs when I was pregnant with DD. One was on her 2nd, one was on her 5th, and we were all due within 2 weeks of each other. And maybe it's because it was my 1st, but I'll be honest, it didn't steal my thunder at all! I still got to enjoy my pregnancy with DH (and he's the one I got excited with all the time anyway), I got my own baby shower (two!) and it was amazing. Not sure if this is your SIL's first or not, but she'll have her own family providing her attention and you'll have your family providing you attention - you won't miss out on anything. And, your LO will have a cousin their own age, which is AWESOME! :hugs:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Princesskell said:


> Don't feel bad...I would feel exactly the same with a sil.
> Just try and think you have your own limelight with your side of the family? Xxx

Thats a good way to think about it...thanks! My dad is getting rather excited! Found out literally an hour ago and have been a bit upset ever since...I'll get over it though! My biggest worry now is going to my 12 week scan and it's a mmc and then she goes on to have her baby 5 weeks after my due date :( I need these 2 weeks to hurry up!!!


----------



## Twinklie12

LR - totally a normal response! I have had similar thoughts about things, I think everyone who's ever had any issue TTC can relate. It feels like we work so hard for this pregnancy, we want to bask in it!!! Plus when we haven't announced yet it's tough to feel like we are pregnant alone almost... I personally will wait until a 12 week scan to share but just can't WAIT to announce. I actually get jealous of other pregnancy announcements because I just want to be able to tell people. :) 

That said, like the others mentioned, in the end this will be a blessing, you have a bump buddy and your babies will be buddies! You will each get your own limelight and enjoyment out of pregnancy. :)


----------



## laurarebecca1

Thanks for the reassurance guys!! I feel so much better now, and yeyyhh they'll be cousins close in age (something I never had!) nice to know it's normal though. It's both our first babies!


----------



## GeralynB

I think having cousins so close in age would be awesome!


----------



## laurarebecca1

For those that have the angelsounds doppler, is it good? I've seen it reduced from 50 to 20; seems such a good offer!!


----------



## MissyLissy

kazine said:


> trumpetbeth said:
> 
> 
> I ate at a salad bar today. Didn't think about the listeria. Do you think it is ok?
> 
> Approximately 700,000 babies are being born in the UK every year, and I read that, in 2011, there were an estimated 147 cases of listeriosis in England and Wales, 27 of which were in pregnant women.. I think the scaremongering over listeria is far too high. It actually actively annoys me a bit that I worried about it. You'll be fine!
> 
> Also I have my next scan in 2 days. And the nerves are starting to kick in. What if, what if, what if?
> 
> MissyLissy, I think I dreamed about you. But you weren't having twins you were having sextuplets. And I told you if 6 was too much to handle, I would happily adopt one. LOL.Click to expand...


Omg! Hahaha... Lord help me if its sextuplets! I think I'm good with the two they found last scan. :haha: Preg dreams are crazy though, I'll give you that. I've had intense dreams nearly every night!


----------



## MissyLissy

laurarebecca1 said:


> I've just found out my sil is pregnant and she's 5 weeks. I hate feeling like this but I can't help feel like she's stealing my limelight :( pregnancy hormones are defo out of control!! I'm defo happy for her but I can't help feeling like this! She's knows I'm pregnant and has done for a little while now. I knowI should be excited that I have a bump buddy who I see all the time and I am! Why do I feel like such a bitch???

I went through something very similar because my cousin (who I am very close to) found out she was pregnant like a few days after me. She's actually two weeks ahead of me, but seeing as I'm having twins, our EDD's are pretty much the exact same time frame. It's her second, my first. Both of her babies were happy accidents. I had to work HARD to make it this far. At first I was bummed, like she was stealing my thunder. But it's nice now! We've talked a ton since, and I feel even closer to her. And our kids will be so close in age, which is lovely. I totally get what you are feeling though, hon. I think it's totally normal. :flower:

ETA: I also hear you on the fear of it NOT working out, then having that other LO being born right around your due date. That's still one of my fears with this pregnancy, but I'm trying to be positive! So far so good....


----------



## Lilaala

MarieMo7 said:


> Oooh ladies, the pregnancy brain is killing me.
> So last week I almost caused a bad car accident. I was paying attention, I saw what was happening, my brain just couldn't process it.
> This morning I fell down the stairs (it was a short staircase and I was almost at the bottom, so just a few steps) and banged up my knee pretty badly. It's swollen and already way bruised.
> I'm afraid to tell my husband because he's already way overprotective! I'm afraid if I tell him all of this he'll lock me up for the next 7 months!
> I remember pregnancy brain with my daughter but it was NEVER this bad. Like, I never put myself in danger with her. Now I'm actually afraid of myself! Yikes!

Ouch!!!!! Glad you're okay, albeit a bit sore :( Fish oil capsules for Omega 3 really helped my pregnancy brain, noticeably so right away. I was having trouble remembering what word I wanted to use, and forgetting what I was talking about right in mid sentence! Not anywhere near as much since I started taking it twice per day. Just get salmon oil as other types of fish tend to have a fair bit of mercury in them. :thumbup:


----------



## Lilaala

laurarebecca I'm kinda jealous! :) My sister in law doesn't want kids, I'd love to have someone to share the experience with and to have my kid have a cousin close in age that they could have playdates with. I totally think your reaction is normal, though!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> For those that have the angelsounds doppler, is it good? I've seen it reduced from 50 to 20; seems such a good offer!!

ive never seen angelsound dearer than 21.99 so id say no. false advertising that making it look like a great deal.

(if im right in thinking only 1 model)


----------



## apple_20

I got mine for 24 pounds nearly 2 years ago. It is good but never tried another x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

my doppler due within the hour i hired hi bebe one.

edit: just arrived exciting!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

If ive found baby wow moves a lot! Ive had124bpm and 170bmp for literally 5-10secs.


----------



## apple_20

Yay well done they do move loads now it's an odd sound when they do isn't it?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

apple_20 said:


> Yay well done they do move loads now it's an odd sound when they do isn't it?

i started to get more readings between 160-170bpm so it is likely to be baby right? 
Yes it is, to me it doesnt sound like placenta is anterior but could be wrong. 
Im chuffed with that after hellish weeks ive had.


----------



## apple_20

Yep 160-70 is about what I get.


----------



## kazine

About the cousins being close in age, my brother's girlfriend is pregnant, she's due September and I'm obviously due November. I'd be worried about her feeling like I was stealing her limelight but honestly, I've been trying to get pregnant since September and she got pregnant by accident when I was actively trying so it's not like I was going to stop trying to not steal her accidental pregnancy limelight.

My scan is tomorrow... feel sick sick sick with nerves. Keep trying to tell myself that it is actually possible that I have a healthy baby that will make it to term but it just seems impossible for me for that to happen!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

kazine good luck for your scan. is it your 12wk nhs one?


----------



## kazine

MummyToAmberx said:


> kazine good luck for your scan. is it your 12wk nhs one?

Thanks, and nope it's a private one with a nearby charity.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Ordered the doppler, it comes tomorrow!! Can't wait :)

Jodie, looking forward to seeing what baby looks like at 11 weeks!!

Edit: I ordered the angel sounds for £20 earlier and now just ordered a sonaline b for £43 so I can decide and send one back. They both come tomorrow with amazon prime delivery; I probably won't sleep tonight haha


----------



## Twinklie12

Kazine my scan is tomorrow too. FX for us!!!!


----------



## MissyLissy

I go in for my second scan this afternoon. Eeek! So nervous.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MissyLissy said:


> I go in for my second scan this afternoon. Eeek! So nervous.

Good luck too :D


----------



## kazine

Good luck everyone!

Don't know how I'm going to get through the first half of my engagement party without people buying me drinks :s.


----------



## Princesskell

Good luck with all the scans! 
I had a midwife app this morning but it was pants. Last time she said she would try and find the hb for me today but I turned up and it was a cover midwife as mine is poorly and she didn't even mention it. I know I should have but I'm a wimp! Anyway urine is fine, bp is low but I knew that as I'm so dizzy. She didn't even examine me or ask anything other than, 'how's it going?' anyway scan next Wednesday so that will be more exciting! Xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Good luck with all the scans! 
I had a midwife app this morning but it was pants. Last time she said she would try and find the hb for me today but I turned up and it was a cover midwife as mine is poorly and she didn't even mention it. I know I should have but I'm a wimp! Anyway urine is fine, bp is low but I knew that as I'm so dizzy. She didn't even examine me or ask anything other than, 'how's it going?' anyway scan next Wednesday so that will be more exciting! Xxx


----------



## GeralynB

Baby is a plum today! The weeks seem to be flying by now


----------



## Twinklie12

Good luck to everyone with scans this week!

Sorry about your appointment PK, but here's to a great scan next week!

Yay for a plum! Hard to believe they go from a raspberry to a plum in 4 weeks, so crazy to me.


----------



## Twinklie12

So with the first baby, when did everyone start to sort of pop and need to use a belly band or maternity clothes etc.?

I want to start taking bump pictures soon... I think after a good scan tomorrow I will feel good enough to start.


----------



## GeralynB

At about 9 weeks my jeans weren't really closing. All of a sudden in the last week I actually have a little bump


----------



## Princesskell

I think everyone is very different twinklie. With F I could tell from about 12 weeks, but looking at pictures I didn't really get any sort of bump until about 20 ,weeks. I did bump pics in my journal from 5 weeks though :blush: xxx


----------



## kazine

We're thinking of booking an early gender scan tomorrow (after we've had the scan, just to make sure everything's still okay before booking).

For 20th May. That&#8217;s only 35 days away.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Twinklie12 said:


> So with the first baby, when did everyone start to sort of pop and need to use a belly band or maternity clothes etc.?
> 
> I want to start taking bump pictures soon... I think after a good scan tomorrow I will feel good enough to start.


I didnt need bigger clothes till 28wks with my first, i had only found out 9wks earlier too looked no differant.
I was in maternity from 10-12wks with second.


----------



## GeralynB

A little bump starting to show
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Twinklie12

cute bump!!!


----------



## apple_20

With DS I didn't even start to show (not even really bloated) until anoint 16 weeks by 20 weeks I had a visable bump by 39 weeks I was absolutely ginormous bigger then all my friends who were showing earlier then me. This baby got bloat straight away and can't wear a lot if my jeans done up already!


----------



## littlefishygg

kazine said:


> We're thinking of booking an early gender scan tomorrow (after we've had the scan, just to make sure everything's still okay before booking).
> 
> For 20th May. Thats only 35 days away.

I booked mine today, for the 19th of May, SO EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## kazine

OKAY right, my brother and his pregnant fiancé have asked if it's okay if they come over tonight, I'd much like to delay the visit until about next Wednesday when we will tell them about the pregancy! But what excuse to use? 

I was thinking of saying if they come over next Wednesday the present we've ordered for their baby might be here by then (THE PRESENT BEING A COUSIN haha). But does anyone have any better ideas?


----------



## GeralynB

Maybe say you're sick??


----------



## MummyToAmberx

aww ladies im on cloud 9. I found lil bean for sure steady hb of 162 got a little record of it so ressurancing.


----------



## kazine

GeralynB said:


> Maybe say you're sick??

You know what's daft, we actually ARE sick. We've both had a bug and OH has been throwing up loads and stuff, and she's 18/19 weeks pregnant so definitely don't want to be giving her it! So I've just told her the truth about that haha.


----------



## MissyLissy

I had a great scan today! Baby A meassuring 8+5 with a 176 HB, Baby B meassuring 8+3 with a 160 HB. :cloud9: I have pics, but I'm on my iPad. I might try to upload a pic later. 

Also, I officially "graduated" from my RE's office! I move on to a normal OB now! Woot! I have my first visit already set for next week at 9+1.


----------



## MissyLissy

MummyToAmberx said:


> aww ladies im on cloud 9. I found lil bean for sure steady hb of 162 got a little record of it so ressurancing.

Yay! It is very reassuring, isn't it?:flower:


----------



## Twinklie12

Hooray for the nice scan Missy!!! I hope I get one at my appointment tomorrow!!!


----------



## MissyLissy

Twinklie12 said:


> Hooray for the nice scan Missy!!! I hope I get one at my appointment tomorrow!!!

Eeek! So exciting!! I'm sure everything will be perfect!


----------



## MarieMo7

Eeek! Found baby's HB this evening on my doppler. I got the Sonoline B. Tried the past 2 days with no luck, but tonight I got a good strong HB, around 180! Just shy of 9 weeks, much earlier than I thought I'd be able to. Yay! Love hearing that sound.


----------



## DissySunshine

Ohhhhh boy, funny story today!

So I work at an elementary school, and supervise during lunch. This little boy calls me over, pokes me in the stomach and says "you have a fat tummy." I tell him that it's not very polite to say things like that, it could hurt peoples' feelings, etc....he completely ignores me and follows up with "is there a baby in there!?" Not even 9 weeks, people, and even six year olds are taking note!
AND! Mere weeks before I found out that we were expecting, a little girl in that same class told me that she had I dream that I was having a baby. What kind of little kid dreams that about an (almost) stranger?

So now I'm pretty sure kids have some sort of 6th baby sense or something! :shrug:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MissyLissy said:


> I had a great scan today! Baby A meassuring 8+5 with a 176 HB, Baby B meassuring 8+3 with a 160 HB. :cloud9: I have pics, but I'm on my iPad. I might try to upload a pic later.
> 
> Also, I officially "graduated" from my RE's office! I move on to a normal OB now! Woot! I have my first visit already set for next week at 9+1.

Amazing news! Id love to see your scan.
Yes it is just great after hard previous weeks he/she stuck strong too.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MarieMo7 said:


> Eeek! Found baby's HB this evening on my doppler. I got the Sonoline B. Tried the past 2 days with no luck, but tonight I got a good strong HB, around 180! Just shy of 9 weeks, much earlier than I thought I'd be able to. Yay! Love hearing that sound.

Yey! Great news too. Are you planning on trying daily?


----------



## Princesskell

Awww lovely missy! :cloud9:

Great news that people are finding hb's too :yippee:

Dissy that is hilarious :rofl: I work with children and they are so funny. I wonder if they do have a sixth sense. Animals certainly do...my grumpy cat will not leave me alone since I got pg. he comes and wants to sit on my tummy as soon as I'm on the sofa...he nearly gave it away to her neighbour the other day, she said 'he's being very affectionate isn't he? My cat did that when I was pg!!' eeeeek!

I am facing a day full of toddler tantrums today I think...not a good start! At least it's sunny!! Xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

girls... what sort of heart rate were you getting for the placenta and the baby?

Doppler arrives today and I'm excited to use it! i think ill end up keeping the sonaline b one!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> girls... what sort of heart rate were you getting for the placenta and the baby?
> 
> Doppler arrives today and I'm excited to use it! i think ill end up keeping the sonaline b one!

just whossh in placenta which echos my own hb at 80bpm or lower. 
Ive had more reading between 160-170 but seen 124 up.


----------



## kazine

Scan is in 2 hours and I feel physically ill with dread :'( wish me luck everything is okay


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> girls... what sort of heart rate were you getting for the placenta and the baby?
> 
> Doppler arrives today and I'm excited to use it! i think ill end up keeping the sonaline b one!
> 
> just whossh in placenta which echos my own hb at 80bpm or lower.
> Ive had more reading between 160-170 but seen 124 up.Click to expand...

Thanks :) hopefully I can find it! Seems about the right time as everyone is finding theirs! I hope this will calm my nerves a little!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> girls... what sort of heart rate were you getting for the placenta and the baby?
> 
> Doppler arrives today and I'm excited to use it! i think ill end up keeping the sonaline b one!
> 
> just whossh in placenta which echos my own hb at 80bpm or lower.
> Ive had more reading between 160-170 but seen 124 up.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :) hopefully I can find it! Seems about the right time as everyone is finding theirs! I hope this will calm my nerves a little!!Click to expand...


Try this very helpful : https://youtu.be/WnYHyjn4Sg0

I found lil one in same spot last night about 2" below belly button slightly to left.
Go to far left will be artery

Good luck kazine.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

woop at my scan appt finally! 25th at 12 :D


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> woop at my scan appt finally! 25th at 12 :D

Thanks for the link and woohoo, you have waited long enough, glad you finally for your scan date through!!

Grrrr I hate ringing hmrc; been on hold for 15 mins already :( last time I was on hold for an hour!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

oh hmrc are a bloody nightmare! Hate when it comes to child tax renewal time. 

im so excited i know time is just going to fly by.


----------



## Princesskell

Yey! So next Friday mummytoamber? That's not long at all, only two days after me. The letter sure took a long time to get here. They haven't lEft you much time if you needed to take time off work? Xxx

Kazine you will be in there right now! Eeeek! Waiting to hear :coffee: xxx

What is everybody up to today? I'm sat in the garden having a sandwich. F is napping and I should be getting some school work done but the sunshine is just too nice!


----------



## keese22

Hi :) I'm 8 weeks with baby number 2. Due 24th of November. I've had a scan already due to spotting at 6+4 weeks. Saw little beans heartbeat. I'm feeling pretty awful to be honest. I'm throwing up 2-3 times a day and finding it hard to keep up with my 14 month old. I didn't feel that bad with my son, makes me wonder if we are having a girl this time. I have my booking appointment this afternoon at the local hospital, they said to allow 2 hours for the appointment, I hope it doesn't take that Lind. My son will be going nuts by the end of it!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Princesskell said:


> Yey! So next Friday mummytoamber? That's not long at all, only two days after me. The letter sure took a long time to get here. They haven't lEft you much time if you needed to take time off work? Xxx
> 
> Kazine you will be in there right now! Eeeek! Waiting to hear :coffee: xxx
> 
> What is everybody up to today? I'm sat in the garden having a sandwich. F is napping and I should be getting some school work done but the sunshine is just too nice!

I know, lets see how long it takes to get 20wk one haha. 
Eek so exciting isnt their lots scans next week? 

No it doesnt thankfully i run small business with me mam (has been bit neglected with me feeling so rough) 

www.bumpsadaisy.me.uk 

It is lovely again today i remember april last year was like 2" of snow.


----------



## Pussy Galore

:hi:

I am saying a tentative hello! Due on 16th November which was confirmed at an early scan last week. This is my third pregnancy but the last was sadly a missed miscarriage so I am keeping everything crossed this time round! Can you add me to the list please?!


----------



## Princesskell

keese22 said:


> Hi :) I'm 8 weeks with baby number 2. Due 24th of November. I've had a scan already due to spotting at 6+4 weeks. Saw little beans heartbeat. I'm feeling pretty awful to be honest. I'm throwing up 2-3 times a day and finding it hard to keep up with my 14 month old. I didn't feel that bad with my son, makes me wonder if we are having a girl this time. I have my booking appointment this afternoon at the local hospital, they said to allow 2 hours for the appointment, I hope it doesn't take that Lind. My son will be going nuts by the end of it!




Pussy Galore said:


> :hi:
> 
> I am saying a tentative hello! Due on 16th November which was confirmed at an early scan last week. This is my third pregnancy but the last was sadly a missed miscarriage so I am keeping everything crossed this time round! Can you add me to the list please?!

Hi ladies :wave: congratulations and welcome to the group! :happydance:
I will add you to the front page xxx


----------



## Princesskell

MummyToAmberx said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> Yey! So next Friday mummytoamber? That's not long at all, only two days after me. The letter sure took a long time to get here. They haven't lEft you much time if you needed to take time off work? Xxx
> 
> Kazine you will be in there right now! Eeeek! Waiting to hear :coffee: xxx
> 
> What is everybody up to today? I'm sat in the garden having a sandwich. F is napping and I should be getting some school work done but the sunshine is just too nice!
> 
> I know, lets see how long it takes to get 20wk one haha.
> Eek so exciting isnt their lots scans next week?
> 
> No it doesnt thankfully i run small business with me mam (has been bit neglected with me feeling so rough)
> 
> www.bumpsadaisy.me.uk
> 
> It is lovely again today i remember april last year was like 2" of snow.Click to expand...

Oh yes we did have snow last Easter holidays...how bizarre!

Just checking out your website...very impressive! What a great idea...do you enjoy working with your mum?! xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Princesskell said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> Yey! So next Friday mummytoamber? That's not long at all, only two days after me. The letter sure took a long time to get here. They haven't lEft you much time if you needed to take time off work? Xxx
> 
> Kazine you will be in there right now! Eeeek! Waiting to hear :coffee: xxx
> 
> What is everybody up to today? I'm sat in the garden having a sandwich. F is napping and I should be getting some school work done but the sunshine is just too nice!
> 
> I know, lets see how long it takes to get 20wk one haha.
> Eek so exciting isnt their lots scans next week?
> 
> No it doesnt thankfully i run small business with me mam (has been bit neglected with me feeling so rough)
> 
> www.bumpsadaisy.me.uk
> 
> It is lovely again today i remember april last year was like 2" of snow.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes we did have snow last Easter holidays...how bizarre!
> 
> Just checking out your website...very impressive! What a great idea...do you enjoy working with your mum?! xxxClick to expand...

Thank you :) i love it shes like my best friend so we get on fine. She and my dad are coming to visit on friday (perfect timing for scan she can babysit) i moved 4.5hrs away from them. Are you studying at the moment? x


----------



## Princesskell

Oh so you run the business and live so far away...sounds tricky but better you don't get under each others feet?

I'm a teacher...primary school. So I'm off for the two week Easter holiday, but I have a ton of planning to get ready for when we go back and I know if I don't do it early on I will forget what we were supposed to be doing!! :dohh: Not today!! xxx


----------



## MarieMo7

MummyToAmberx said:


> MarieMo7 said:
> 
> 
> Eeek! Found baby's HB this evening on my doppler. I got the Sonoline B. Tried the past 2 days with no luck, but tonight I got a good strong HB, around 180! Just shy of 9 weeks, much earlier than I thought I'd be able to. Yay! Love hearing that sound.
> 
> Yey! Great news too. Are you planning on trying daily?Click to expand...

Probably daily or every other day for a little while. Will probably push it back to once or twice a week, once I get comfortable with the fact that there's actually a heartbeat (and a baby!) in there.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Princesskell said:


> Oh so you run the business and live so far away...sounds tricky but better you don't get under each others feet?
> 
> I'm a teacher...primary school. So I'm off for the two week Easter holiday, but I have a ton of planning to get ready for when we go back and I know if I don't do it early on I will forget what we were supposed to be doing!! :dohh: Not today!! xxx

Yes it has its pros/cons mainly just started it because i couldnt afford to go to work id be out of pocket.
Ooh i see lovely, be looking forward to 6 weeks off then :p i seen loads women found out about school placements today but i havent hopefully ill receive my letter in next few days. x


----------



## kazine

Baby was wriggling around and everything today :D. All looks okay, so excited for 12 week scan now!!! :D Was measuring 11+5 even though I&#8217;m 11+1, so we&#8217;ll see what they say at the dating scan regarding my due date.

She gave us NINE pictures!!!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Kazine, what a little cutie! Cannot wait for my 12 week scan to see baby looking like an actual baby!!

What heart rates was everyone getting for baby? I'm not sure I've not actually found it?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Fabulous news kazine! Love all them photos too very lucky :D Looks like a boy.

I noticed on my scan appt its £5 for 1.


----------



## kazine

Ours was with a charity so the scan and the pictures are all for free :x So lucky


----------



## MarieMo7

kazine said:


> Baby was wriggling around and everything today :D. All looks okay, so excited for 12 week scan now!!! :D Was measuring 11+5 even though Im 11+1, so well see what they say at the dating scan regarding my due date.
> 
> She gave us NINE pictures!!!

BEAUTIFUL pics!!!


----------



## MarieMo7

9 weeks today!
3 weeks and 1 day till I see baby again, can't wait!


----------



## teacup

Hello Everyone! :wave: I have been following this thread from the very beginning but didn't want to join until after my scan - which was today! I'm 11 weeks today and baby measured correctly for my dates, I have another scan in 3 weeks! I previously suffered two losses, both under 7 weeks (I was in May Emeralds, and August Sunflowers!) So I made myself wait this time before joining a group. :thumbup:

My due date at the moment is 5th November, but that may change after my next scan - please can you add me to the list Princesskell? :flower: 

I'm looking forward to sharing this amazing journey with all you lovely ladies! Happy and healthy 9 months to all of you! xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

teacup said:


> Hello Everyone! :wave: I have been following this thread from the very beginning but didn't want to join until after my scan - which was today! I'm 11 weeks today and baby measured correctly for my dates, I have another scan in 3 weeks! I previously suffered two losses, both under 7 weeks (I was in May Emeralds, and August Sunflowers!) So I made myself wait this time before joining a group. :thumbup:
> 
> My due date at the moment is 5th November, but that may change after my next scan - please can you add me to the list Princesskell? :flower:
> 
> I'm looking forward to sharing this amazing journey with all you lovely ladies! Happy and healthy 9 months to all of you! xx

Welcome and congrats on the scan!!


----------



## GeralynB

Great scan pics! It's always so great to see baby moving around!!

Welcome teacup!

2 more weeks until my sister does a scan to find out the gender :happydance:
We're going to do a gender reveal party with our family May 3rd!


----------



## kazine

GeralynB said:


> Great scan pics! It's always so great to see baby moving around!!
> 
> Welcome teacup!
> 
> 2 more weeks until my sister does a scan to find out the gender :happydance:
> We're going to do a gender reveal party with our family May 3rd!

You're gonna be the first to know! Haha. 
Thinking of a gender reveal party too! So exciting.


----------



## GeralynB

I'm finding out at 14 weeks which is super early ...the perks of having a sister who's a sono tech


----------



## Princesskell

Mummytoamber so is it your eldest starting school this year? Hope you get the school you want!

Kazine what fantastic pictures :yipee: glad everything was looking ok.

Someone else on bnb got a blood test at 10 weeks to find out the gender!! :saywhat:
xxx


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

Leaving the thread today girls i have lost my little lump. Best of luck ladies take care x


----------



## Princesskell

teacup said:


> Hello Everyone! :wave: I have been following this thread from the very beginning but didn't want to join until after my scan - which was today! I'm 11 weeks today and baby measured correctly for my dates, I have another scan in 3 weeks! I previously suffered two losses, both under 7 weeks (I was in May Emeralds, and August Sunflowers!) So I made myself wait this time before joining a group. :thumbup:
> 
> My due date at the moment is 5th November, but that may change after my next scan - please can you add me to the list Princesskell? :flower:
> 
> I'm looking forward to sharing this amazing journey with all you lovely ladies! Happy and healthy 9 months to all of you! xx

Congratulations and welcome to the thread :wave: glad you had a good scan, I will add you to the front page xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Curlymikes said:


> Hi! Doest look good for me. Went in for a scan at 7+5 and they found a 5+5 week pregnancy. Said everything looked great til i reminded them that i knew when i ovulated(2/26). Now the set me up for a scan on 4/21 if i dont miscarry before then. They saw a sac, fetal pole of 4mm, and yolk sac but no hb and it was an internal scan. I guess i have a little hope that i go back and there is the hb and everything has grown, but i know it probably wont happen.
> 
> Any chance of a positive outcome. They said if it really was pnly 5+5 it could be too early for a hb.
> Very sad, crying. I already had one mc and have no living children.


Has anybody heard from curlymikes?


----------



## Princesskell

ChubbyCheeks said:


> Leaving the thread today girls i have lost my little lump. Best of luck ladies take care x

So so sorry chubby cheeks, sending love.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ChubbyCheeks said:


> Leaving the thread today girls i have lost my little lump. Best of luck ladies take care x

sorry for your loss x x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

PK my eldest starts yr2 in sept and my youngest starts reception :D x


----------



## GeralynB

ChubbyCheeks said:


> Leaving the thread today girls i have lost my little lump. Best of luck ladies take care x

So sorry :(


----------



## kazine

ChubbyCheeks said:


> Leaving the thread today girls i have lost my little lump. Best of luck ladies take care x

Oh no I am so sorry :(


----------



## Pussy Galore

ChubbyCheeks said:


> Leaving the thread today girls i have lost my little lump. Best of luck ladies take care x

So sorry for your loss


----------



## apple_20

Sorry to hear your sad news chubby cheeks.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Sorry to hear chubby cheeks x


----------



## Twinklie12

So so sorry chubby cheeks. Xoxoxo


----------



## Twinklie12

I had my first appointment and a bedside ultrasound scan today. Poor DH was so nervous being there with me but it was fine of course. All is well!!! The nurse practitioner said my little blob seems to be the right size and we saw the little flicker of heartbeat! Which she said also looked great. I got my 12 week scan scheduled for May 9, the Friday for Mother's Day just like I hoped! :happydance:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Twinklie12 said:


> I had my first appointment and a bedside ultrasound scan today. Poor DH was so nervous being there with me but it was fine of course. All is well!!! The nurse practitioner said my little blob seems to be the right size and we saw the little flicker of heartbeat! Which she said also looked great. I got my 12 week scan scheduled for May 9, the Friday for Mother's Day just like I hoped! :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 755569

Fantastic news :) lovely picture.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Congrats twinkle!! Such a cute picture ; makes it feel real doesn't it!!

AFM I found baby last night on the doppler, the heartbeat was 150 bpm so defo baby, only found it it once for a few seconds either he/she was moving around or hiding lol.

Mummytoamber how often do you think you're going to use your doppler? And what about everyone else?


----------



## Pussy Galore

laurarebecca1 said:


> Congrats twinkle!! Such a cute picture ; makes it feel real doesn't it!!
> 
> AFM I found baby last night on the doppler, the heartbeat was 150 bpm so defo baby, only found it it once for a few seconds either he/she was moving around or hiding lol.
> 
> Mummytoamber how often do you think you're going to use your doppler? And what about everyone else?

I used my doppler for the first time last night and also found baby's heart beat which was 154bpm (I am 9+3). I am really going to try and limit the amount I use it but it is so reassuring.. especially since I still don't have a date for my 12 week scan :wacko:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Pussy Galore said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats twinkle!! Such a cute picture ; makes it feel real doesn't it!!
> 
> AFM I found baby last night on the doppler, the heartbeat was 150 bpm so defo baby, only found it it once for a few seconds either he/she was moving around or hiding lol.
> 
> Mummytoamber how often do you think you're going to use your doppler? And what about everyone else?
> 
> I used my doppler for the first time last night and also found baby's heart beat which was 154bpm (I am 9+3). I am really going to try and limit the amount I use it but it is so reassuring.. especially since I still don't have a date for my 12 week scan :wacko:Click to expand...

I think I'll be using everyday to every 2 days until my 12 week just for reassurance!


----------



## kazine

_Furthermore, there is a theory that nausea is the body's way of protecting your baby from harmful substances in the early crucial stages of development, so you become naturally adverse to alcohol and junk food, for example._

Naturally adverse to junk food!!!! LOL!!! It's all I've wanted! Ugh.


----------



## laurarebecca1

kazine said:


> _Furthermore, there is a theory that nausea is the body's way of protecting your baby from harmful substances in the early crucial stages of development, so you become naturally adverse to alcohol and junk food, for example._
> 
> Naturally adverse to junk food!!!! LOL!!! It's all I've wanted! Ugh.

I am exactly the same! Lol junk junk junk! Ohwell, I spoke to midwife and she said during the next trimester you can catch up and eat better which I'll have to do! 

Is anybody else so excited they are pregnant?! I want to shout it from the rooftops! My brother is back from his holiday on Saturday; I can't wait to tell him he's going to be an uncle!

I'm so intrigued to see how baby is measuring at my 12 week, by my scan I am 11 weeks today!

This is baby's hand at 11 weeks today!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Pussy Galore

laurarebecca1 said:


> kazine said:
> 
> 
> _Furthermore, there is a theory that nausea is the body's way of protecting your baby from harmful substances in the early crucial stages of development, so you become naturally adverse to alcohol and junk food, for example._
> 
> Naturally adverse to junk food!!!! LOL!!! It's all I've wanted! Ugh.
> 
> I am exactly the same! Lol junk junk junk! Ohwell, I spoke to midwife and she said during the next trimester you can catch up and eat better which I'll have to do!
> 
> Is anybody else so excited they are pregnant?! I want to shout it from the rooftops! My brother is back from his holiday on Saturday; I can't wait to tell him he's going to be an uncle!
> 
> I'm so intrigued to see how baby is measuring at my 12 week, by my scan I am 11 weeks today!
> 
> This is baby's hand at 11 weeks today!Click to expand...

I have been so bad with junk food that I actually look pregnant :blush:

I am beginning to think that people will realise before I actually tell them!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Laura - think ill least try once a day, i actually love just listening to all different sounds in there aswell. 

Junk was all i had with previous 2, as i didnt know till 19wks with first i certainly didnt come adverse to alcohol. 


Oh god, having a off day my stomach back in my throat i dare move.


----------



## MissyLissy

Twinklie12 said:


> I had my first appointment and a bedside ultrasound scan today. Poor DH was so nervous being there with me but it was fine of course. All is well!!! The nurse practitioner said my little blob seems to be the right size and we saw the little flicker of heartbeat! Which she said also looked great. I got my 12 week scan scheduled for May 9, the Friday for Mother's Day just like I hoped! :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 755569

Awww! Yay! Congrats!!


----------



## MissyLissy

It's not that junk food is all I want right now, and I've really been trying to eat healthy... But the only food I have zero interest in is vegetables. The thought of them makes me queasy and pretty sure I'm supposed to be eating a lot if veggies now. :dohh: Normally I love veggies! Sigh.


----------



## teacup

MissyLissy said:


> It's not that junk food is all I want right now, and I've really been trying to eat healthy... But the only food I have zero interest in is vegetables. The thought of them makes me queasy and pretty sure I'm supposed to be eating a lot if veggies now. :dohh: Normally I love veggies! Sigh.

I'm the same MissyLissy! Every lunch break at work I have to get a pastie to eat as it's the only thing I can stomach. Evenings all I can eat is pizza, chips or curry! Though I did manage to eat some salad with my pizza last night! :thumbup: x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I miss my veggies too! 
Started drinking smoothies though which taste just as nice im glad about that.


----------



## Twinklie12

I have read that fruit is the best thing for a pregnant woman. Usually easier to tolerate when nauseous and still has good nutrients. Look for fruits with very colorful interiors. It's been working for me except that I am craving carbs all the time, crackers, cookies, bread, pasta.


----------



## Twinklie12

MissyLissy said:


> Twinklie12 said:
> 
> 
> I had my first appointment and a bedside ultrasound scan today. Poor DH was so nervous being there with me but it was fine of course. All is well!!! The nurse practitioner said my little blob seems to be the right size and we saw the little flicker of heartbeat! Which she said also looked great. I got my 12 week scan scheduled for May 9, the Friday for Mother's Day just like I hoped! :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 755569
> 
> 
> Awww! Yay! Congrats!!Click to expand...

It does feel more real!!! Oh man the wait for the 12 week scan is going to feel like forever. Like Kazine I just want to tell everyone!!! But I will wait. :)


----------



## GeralynB

I've been eating a lot of fruit... Grapes, pineapple, blueberries, and watermelon. Haven't really wanted to eat veggies which I usually love


----------



## laurarebecca1

Anything healthy is just completely off my radar :( 

Found baby again this morning 160bpm and managed to record the video on my phone!!


----------



## MarieMo7

I've been doing green smoothies every day. Spinach (or some other green), canned mandarin oranges in juice (because I love them), sometimes a banana, sometimes other fruit like pineapple or mangoes, sometimes raw carrots. I usually add a packet of emergen-C, because it adds sweetness and some much-needed vitamin C! Blend like crazy. Yum!

On another note, my latest guilty pleasure is reading through the birth stories here on BnB. I'm addicted! I read like 10-20 every night before going to bed. I'm especially a fan of the VBAC ones (because they're relevant to me, obviously), but really, all of them are fantastic.

Read one last night where the mom delivered her kid at the hospital without knowing it. Her epidural was cranked way up, everyone had left her alone to rest for awhile, and when they lost the baby's heartbeat on the monitor they went to check on her, lifted up her blanket...and there was baby! Trippy....


----------



## GeralynB

Wow&#8230;she did even know?? That's crazy&#8230;I guess that's better than having a long, painful labor. I'm a bit nervous to think about going into labor since it's my first I have no idea what to expect. The last time the midwife asked me if I thought about if I wanted pain meds or not and I was like I have no idea&#8230;I've never done this so I have no idea how much it's going to hurt.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I like green smoothies too was having 2 a day in jan. I cant eat fruit whole haha only like it blended.

i feel fine about labour but if i get SPD i know its going to be murder on my pelvis but hopefully water will help if thats case. Only difficult bit i find for my labours is i dont get break between contractions when i get close to end which has lasted 1-2hrs.

To be honest i had stomach cramps/pains with bad UTI that actually felt worse than labour.


----------



## kazine

Gawd just got full on harassed by the Talktalk technical team... 

A few months back they kept repeatedly calling me about this deal that was free but it meant signing up for another 18 months broadband which I don't want because who knows where I'm going to be in 18 months? Also the internet is a bit crap anyway and unreliable so I just wasn't interested. But I was getting these calls several times a day and just ignoring them a lot of the time or telling them repeatedly I don't want it. So I rang them and told them to do one with the phone calls...

So I woke up today with a letter from them about the same deal, and then got an email from them as well so I sent an angry email basically saying, I've rang you about this before, I don't want it, the internet is unreliable anyway!

Then I gets a phone call from some guy who is all apologetic and saying he'll barr the contact about it... Which I was told before... but then tells me he's going to talk to the technical team on my behalf... I was like right okay ... but then I get put through to the technical team who insists on trying to troubleshoot this, barely speaks English, can't understand a word he's saying... I was alright answering the questions and stuff, barely, because I'm not feeling very well this afternoon, but then he asked me to get up and check what type of router we have and there's no way am I getting up and checking routers and turning them on and off like he's inevitably going to ask me...

So I just said look I'm not feeling very well right now and this isn't even why I rang up... Yet he kept insisting and saying, I'd really appreciate it if you'd let me troubleshoot this for you! Please check the router model number for me! And I was like right look I'm pregnant and I'm not feeling very well I don't really want to do this today... Yet again asking me for the model number and insisting!!! Insisted about 4 times even though I told him I wasn't feeling up to it!!!

God damn it I am so leaving Talktalk when my contract ends in July! Jeez. When the pregnant lady says leave me alone you leave her alone!!!!!!!!


----------



## Princesskell

Yey Twinklie...what a cute picture! :happydance:

I'm actually craving fruit and vegetables...especially peas! I really fancy simple English cooking all the time, like roast chicken, mash and veg. I'm still pretty much off chocolate. But I do crave biscuits and cake!! :blush: xxx


----------



## Jalanis22

Hey ladies have any of u felt early movement? I know it sounds crazy but as of today im 11 wks and we actually felt a small movement hubby and i. And it cant be gas as i know how gas feels and makes me run to the rr. It feels like butterflys and like popcorn popping its amazing!


----------



## apple_20

Yes I have it too! Not every day felt it t&#373;o or three times. Amazing :)


----------



## Jalanis22

Right apple...we also dont feel daily its just a randomly..like days before during bed i felt it like popcorn once and that happened twice but different days and then today but its not an everyday thing. Even though im scared cause i havent found HB on doppler but because im using lotion.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I swear ive been feeling daily since last friday. Esp when i sit down, i feel like im being pushed out and bubbling. 
I did feel this when using doppler and hb moved. 

I agree you can tell not gas mine happens higher up in the front or in lower bum/back lol.


----------



## Jalanis22

Well i cant find hb due to using lotion but the movement made me feel a bit reassured and tomorrow we have a private scan. Fx everything is good.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Jalanis22 said:


> Well i cant find hb due to using lotion but the movement made me feel a bit reassured and tomorrow we have a private scan. Fx everything is good.

Aww fabulous :D good luck for your scan.


----------



## apple_20

Your scan will be great the movements are a brilliant sign :)


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks ladies! Do u ladies know or feel what gender baby is? I feel like mine is a girl but hubby says he feels its a boy.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I had my first go of the doppler today and baby came to me and stayed for good 5 mins then moving around alot showing in 160 agai. :D Cloud 9.

Gender im not sure yet ive had 2 girl dreams and 1 boy so far but nothing is pointing me more way than another so 50/50. I didnt have my final guess till 3rd tri with my first.


----------



## Twinklie12

I definitely have no gender inklings yet. DH and I finally talked names a bit and I think we'll agree more easily on girl names, so I bet it's a boy. haha.


----------



## Lilaala

My Mum thinks it's a boy, Hubby wants a girl. I joke since I've gone off chocolate it must be a boy. :haha: 

I really couldn't care less though, just want to have a healthy newborn for Christmas this year. Every childless year, Christmas just depressed me more than the last. :( 

As for names, we decided on both a girls name and a boys name, 3 years ago. :dohh: Will just have to see which one we use once the little one arrives. :flower: [-o&lt;


----------



## Traveling mom

I am announcing to my parents this weekend for Easter. Here is what I made to surprise them!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## GeralynB

Traveling mom said:


> I am announcing to my parents this weekend for Easter. Here is what I made to surprise them!

So cute!


----------



## Twinklie12

Yes very cute !


----------



## Jalanis22

Thats a very cute announcement


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm so sorry Chubby Cheeks! :hugs:

Twinklie: Beautiful baby you have there! :) x

Jalanis: Have a wonderful scan.

Teacup: Congrats and welcome. :hi:

AFM: Scan tomorrow, my first one. Very nervous. If all goes well we'll find out gender at 14 weeks but won't reveal it to our families until we have a gender reveal balloon release.


----------



## lovinglife28

Hello ladies. Congrats to you all on your bfps :happydance:
I am due on November 13th with my first. Since this is my first pregnancy I was not sure what to expect at my first dr apt but I left feeling very dissatisfied. Maybe you ladies can share your experience or tell me if what i experienced was normal or not. This might get kinda long, sorry, but i appreciate the feedback.
I was finally able to be seen at 10 weeks along. I first met with a nurse who asked me a bunch of genetic questions (which I expected) she then took me a nurse who took my vitals, who then took me to see the CNM. The midwife basically just asked how I was feeling and if I had any questions and tried to chit chat the rest of the time. This being my first i was overwhelmed and didn't even know what to ask. She told me they don't do scans until 20 weeks and that they only use doppler to confirm hb. I found it odd that at no time did they actually confirm I was pg before this point. After a few mins of looking she found the hb which was in the 160s range which she said was normal. Then i was given some literature to read and escorted out to make my 14 week appointment. I was only with the midwife for about 10-15 mins, 
She did not discuss anything about any genetic testing after all the questions i answered so am i to assume they wont be doing any? Is that normal? No scan until 20 weeks?! wouldn't they check to see if things are progressing the way they should? waiting till 20 weeks is halfway through, what if there is something wrong they don't catch till late? 


Is that normal for a first apt?


----------



## Leinzlove

Where do you live? That sounds nothing like my first appointment. Waiting until 20 weeks for an ultrasound sounds awful. :hugs:


----------



## eyemom

Hi loving, my last Dr's office (which I loved, and I still wish I never had to switch), generally only did that morphology scan (18-20 weeks). At that time I wasn't aware that early scans were SO common, but really I think it's okay. It's fun to see them sooner, but it doesn't necessarily impact your care. I thought of it as more they're just doing what they feel is necessary rather than a bunch of extra stuff. Really those early appts aren't as exciting as there's not as much going on, but that's great that you got to hear the heartbeat. It is really hard to find, and not always even doable, at 10 weeks. Next time it will be easier to find, and, iirc, slower.

The only thing that actually struck me as odd is that they haven't done any bloodwork.

The genetic testing is totally optional, but if you wish to have it done, I think 14 weeks is the latest you can do it. I never did it because it wasn't worth it to me, but lots of people prefer to do it. I'd call them back if you want to have it done because it might be too late when you go for your next appt.

Edit: After my m/c, they did tell me that I could have an earlier scan more for peace of mind. But I was with a new Dr by the time I managed to get pg again. So if you want it done, maybe they will do it if you ask. Sometimes insurance companies will only approve so many scans in a healthy pregnancy also.

I think if you're hearing the hb now, a scan won't be all that valuable at 10 weeks compared to the one they'll do at 20 weeks. I'm no expert, but I think at this point you're already out of the woods for stuff they'd look for earlier.


----------



## lovinglife28

Leinzlove said:


> Where do you live? That sounds nothing like my first appointment. Waiting until 20 weeks for an ultrasound sounds awful. :hugs:

I live in the upper midwest.


----------



## lovinglife28

eyemom said:


> Hi loving, my last Dr's office (which I loved, and I still wish I never had to switch), generally only did that morphology scan (18-20 weeks). At that time I wasn't aware that early scans were SO common, but really I think it's okay. It's fun to see them sooner, but it doesn't necessarily impact your care. I thought of it as more they're just doing what they feel is necessary rather than a bunch of extra stuff. Really those early appts aren't as exciting as there's not as much going on, but that's great that you got to hear the heartbeat. It is really hard to find, and not always even doable, at 10 weeks. Next time it will be easier to find, and, iirc, slower.
> 
> The only thing that actually struck me as odd is that they haven't done any bloodwork.
> 
> The genetic testing is totally optional, but if you wish to have it done, I think 14 weeks is the latest you can do it. I never did it because it wasn't worth it to me, but lots of people prefer to do it.
> 
> Edit: After my m/c, they did tell me that I could have an earlier scan more for peace of mind. But I was with a new Dr by the time I managed to get pg again.
> 
> I think if you're hearing the hb now, a scan won't be all that valuable at 10 weeks compared to the one they'll do at 20 weeks. I'm no expert, but I think at this point you're already out of the woods for stuff they'd look for earlier.

Thanks for the reply. It's good to know that scans are not always done early. I read on here many women getting them done pretty early, lucky them lol. Maybe i'll have to have a private one done. I think i'm going to change dr's and hospitals after doing some further online looking. I also think reading all the bad things that can happen in the different sections on here has given me a case of the nerves. maybe i should back away from the computer.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm in Ohio. I will take a pregnancy test. I'd normally have a pap smear (however, I had one in February, So, I won't). I will have an ultrasound and be sent for blood work.

I will talk about my symptoms, any current meds. (I'd talk about my history, however, this is my 4th pregnancy with the same Dr.) So, they already know everything.

I agree hearing a HB is one of the best signs and you really don't need an ultrasound medical wise.

In a non complicated pregnancy I will have a first trimester scan, 20 week scan, 37 week scan through my Dr.

However, I will pay private for a 14 week gender scan and maybe a 28 week scan.


----------



## lovinglife28

Leinzlove- Thanks for the info. I think I'll be looking into a private scan also if it's not an too expensive in my area. Can't wait to see our little one.


----------



## Leinzlove

My private scan is $65. (But, I'm getting it in 2D, I love the profile pic.) They will also predict gender with money back if they are wrong.

The 28 week scan is 3D/4D but $125. Each scan includes videos and pics.


----------



## lovinglife28

That's actually pretty reasonable and well the cost I think. I can't wait to show our family and having a picture will make it feel more real for me. I was only kind of sick for about a week and other than that I don't really feel pregnant so having something to hold onto would be nice. I think i'm going to get a doppler also. My fiance works over the road during the summer so he missed hearing the baby and i'd like for him to be able to have that experience too when he gets to come home.


----------



## Leinzlove

Yeah, I love the Doppler... its nice. I didn't use one with DD1, but still have mine from DD2. But I really can't wait to feel the baby move. :) Won't be long! <3


----------



## Princesskell

lovinglife28 said:


> Hello ladies. Congrats to you all on your bfps :happydance:
> I am due on November 13th with my first. Since this is my first pregnancy I was not sure what to expect at my first dr apt but I left feeling very dissatisfied. Maybe you ladies can share your experience or tell me if what i experienced was normal or not. This might get kinda long, sorry, but i appreciate the feedback.
> I was finally able to be seen at 10 weeks along. I first met with a nurse who asked me a bunch of genetic questions (which I expected) she then took me a nurse who took my vitals, who then took me to see the CNM. The midwife basically just asked how I was feeling and if I had any questions and tried to chit chat the rest of the time. This being my first i was overwhelmed and didn't even know what to ask. She told me they don't do scans until 20 weeks and that they only use doppler to confirm hb. I found it odd that at no time did they actually confirm I was pg before this point. After a few mins of looking she found the hb which was in the 160s range which she said was normal. Then i was given some literature to read and escorted out to make my 14 week appointment. I was only with the midwife for about 10-15 mins,
> She did not discuss anything about any genetic testing after all the questions i answered so am i to assume they wont be doing any? Is that normal? No scan until 20 weeks?! wouldn't they check to see if things are progressing the way they should? waiting till 20 weeks is halfway through, what if there is something wrong they don't catch till late?
> 
> 
> Is that normal for a first apt?

Hi lovinglife...congratulations and welcome :wave: I will add you to the front page :happydance:
Sorry you had such a disappointing first appointment. Do you have any friends/colleagues in your area who have gone through pregnancy recently and can confirm they had the same schedule? I'm in the UK and from what I've heard it is completely different over here. We have a booking in appointment at around 8 weeks but with no bloodworm or hb, just a chat really and height and weight. Then you get a scan at between 11-14 weeks (a lot of ladies over here have had early scans privately or through charities but this is what happens with the nhs in my area), during this scan last time they checked the measurements of the baby and if you want do a nuchal measurement as an initial check for downs. We then have a second and final scan at around 20 weeks and this is when most people can find out the gender. If the pregnancy is considered normal those are all the scans you get. I will have a midwife appointment every 4-5 weeks throughout to check fundal measurements, hd, bp and urine and I think that's about it over here :shrug:
But I know it is so different around the world and even within countries. Xxx


----------



## apple_20

Loving I'm in uk so I know it's a different system but we do 12 week scan for dating this is where they date the pregnancy and do any genetic tests. 20 weeks we have the detailed scan which checks everything is normal including checking each organ.


----------



## kazine

According to the measurements I got on Wednesday, I'm 12 weeks today! *major sigh of relief*

Just have to wait until Thursday to find out if my due date is officially getting moved.

I was worried by how little the baby moved at the scan but I've been hearing its quite normal. Lots of people say their baby was doing summersaults and all sorts but mine wasn't :/ also a bit worried it may be because I take heavily sedative medication that is known to cross placenta but not known to cause defects. Could it be sedating my baby?


----------



## kazine

LOOK WHAT I MADE


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hope you's have a good easter :D 
My girls are going to grandparents tomorrow till monday im hoping me and hubby can go out somewhere for a bit i only been to docs/hosp/school in last 4 weeks ive forgot what its like to have few hours out even if its only garden centre haha.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Jodie; baby looks very active to me!

Mummytoamber; I hope you enjoy your time with your hubby!!

I can't believe what reassurance the doppler is, I know I keep going on about it lol I'm just so excited! Found baby again this morning 174 today! I think my placenta is in front of baby though, whatever this is called? It's like baby is behind it and takes a while to move slightly to the side to find baby's heartbeat! Is this normal?


----------



## kazine

Maybe your baby is just facing a way that its difficult to hear the heartbeat and then when the baby turns around you can hear HB?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

anterior placenta is on your front so baby is behind it.
posterior placenta is on your back and baby is infront.
Either is normal :) ive had it both ways.


----------



## Leinzlove

First ultrasound today... showed perfect baby measuring right on. Gorgeous Heartbeat! <3


----------



## Twinklie12

Yay Leinz! This will be a beautiful take home baby!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Leinzlove said:


> First ultrasound today... showed perfect baby measuring right on. Gorgeous Heartbeat! <3

Thats fabulous news! did you get a picture?


----------



## Leinzlove

NO! And I thought I would this time. He printed the picture and put it in my file. I was scheduling my next appointment and the nurse told me to wait. Well she gave me a starter kit, magazines etc... But no picture.

This is the first time I've had a picture printed at this ultrasound. I didn't get one with DD1 or my MMC. With DD2 DH took a picture with our camera. And this time I went alone because I didn't have anyone to sit with the girls... And no picture. Oh well though... I'm just soooo happy! What a relief!


----------



## Jalanis22

Such a nervous wreck for scan! 3 more hrs to go !


----------



## Leinzlove

Jalanis22: I was too... Everything is going to be PERFECT! :)


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks Leinz :hugs: my hubby would go with me when i was pg with my LO but but with the MMC he didnt see any at all personally and with this one same thing he just saw the pics and i want him to experience the emotions also and to see growth.


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwww... this was the first time DH didn't go. It is great to have them there. It sure is a hard experience. Especially after a MMC. But, we will go at 14 weeks and have a whole session of gender finding out experience together.

We are telling our inlaws we are just going out for date night... :haha: We want to have the news to ourselves for a little bit.


----------



## DragonflyWing

kazine, that is so cool!! Little jumping bean :D

Lovinglife- I'm in the upper midwest as well, and I had basically the same experience as you. However, when the CNM told me the first ultrasound would be at 20 weeks, my jaw dropped in horror and I said "I can't wait that long!" Especially since my last pregnanty was twins, I would die of anticipation if I had to wait that long to find out how many were in there. She said we could say my dates were uncertain, so she scheduled me for an early dating scan at 7 weeks. Then they decided that my pregnancy is high risk due to my water breaking at 31 weeks with the twins...so now I get a 12 week scan as well. Score!


----------



## Leinzlove

I won't have a 12 week scan... Next scan is 14 weeks private gender scan.


----------



## lovinglife28

DragonflyWing said:


> kazine, that is so cool!! Little jumping bean :D
> 
> Lovinglife- I'm in the upper midwest as well, and I had basically the same experience as you. However, when the CNM told me the first ultrasound would be at 20 weeks, my jaw dropped in horror and I said "I can't wait that long!" Especially since my last pregnanty was twins, I would die of anticipation if I had to wait that long to find out how many were in there. She said we could say my dates were uncertain, so she scheduled me for an early dating scan at 7 weeks. Then they decided that my pregnancy is high risk due to my water breaking at 31 weeks with the twins...so now I get a 12 week scan as well. Score!

I'm sure i had the jaw drop going on also. Lucky you for the 12 week scan!! I have since talked to a few local moms and the other hospital in town does scan on your first visit and a few other times. I will be switching as I have heard far better things about the other place. But that will prob take weeks as i now have to release all my medical records and that is not a quick process apparently. They require that before they will see me since insurance won't pay for things twice and they have to make sure of what I was charged for my first apt. 

Happy Easter weekend all :)


----------



## Princesskell

Aw Kaz....what a brill video! Congrats leinz :happydance: xxx

Enjoy the rest mummytoamber xxx

Good luck Jalanis xxx

Happy Easter!


----------



## apple_20

Lovely scan pic Kazine 

Congrats on the good scan Leinz

I'm so excited for my scan less than 1 week!!


----------



## Jalanis22

My scan went great! Baby is measuring 11w3d and was wiggling a lot. I feel calm and reassured and HB was 178bpm!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Jalanis22 said:


> My scan went great! Baby is measuring 11w3d and was wiggling a lot. I feel calm and reassured and HB was 178bpm!

Yey! That is perfect news, bet your so happy :)


----------



## Princesskell

Great news Jalanis! Xxx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Great news Jalanis, when's your next scan?


----------



## Jalanis22

laurarebecca1 said:


> Great news Jalanis, when's your next scan?

Thanks ladiess! 

Laura my next scan will be in 4-5 weeks. This one was a private scan but this next one is gender scan.


----------



## Leinzlove

Jalanis: Wooooooo! :) So happy scan went great!


----------



## littlefishygg

My doppler came in the post today, perfect strong heart beat at around 180bpm from me counting it myself. It has made me so excited for my scan on Tuesday!


----------



## kazine

Wish mine would arrive. Had issues with PayPal :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Be interesting for me to hear what you's are having off HB number as someone turned around and said me the other day 'must be another girl with it being that high' 

I dont believe old wives tale and HB but my girls did both have HB over 150.


----------



## Dogtanian

Hi Everyone,
I havnt posted for a while but i have been reading to keep up to date.
I dont want to get too excited but i think my HG might be calming down.I have had two days in the past week where i havnt been sick at all,so fingers crossed.
I have my scan on thurs which im really looking forward to
:dust:


----------



## kazine

I was a bit nervous about HB as it was roughly 120 at 7 weeks according to the lady at the scan then at 11 weeks roughly 120 again, I thought it should have quickened? 

Also I emailed ASDA to ask how much caffeine was in their orange glucose drink and got this wonderful response!

_Thanks for your patience whilst I have been waiting to hear from our Technical Team.

I have been advised that the caffeine content is 100mg/l.

Once again, thanks for contacting me and I hope I have helped. I hope your pregnancy goes well, and I wish you and your new family all the best.

Over the weekend, the baby event will start in our stores. It is really worth a look as there are a lot of baby items that are a lot cheaper than normal. 

Kind regards_


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats Jalanis!

I had a not so hot sleeping night. We went to bed early for a Friday night, a bit before 11. I woke up at 4 am, 5:30 am, and 8 am with either horrible gas pains or having to go to the bathroom. It's like my body is prepping me for sleepless nights with a baby!


----------



## GeralynB

I had a dream last night that we cut open our gender reveal cake and it was pink. I've been thinking boy this whole time but mi sister and one of my good friends dreamt that I was pregnant with a girl before they even knew I was pregnant. So maybe I am team pink...2 weeks from today is our gender party so we'll see!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Dogtanian said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I havnt posted for a while but i have been reading to keep up to date.
> I dont want to get too excited but i think my HG might be calming down.I have had two days in the past week where i havnt been sick at all,so fingers crossed.
> I have my scan on thurs which im really looking forward to
> :dust:

Good to hear! ive not throwm up in a week but still having very bad days which i know if i move to much i most likely will be sick. 
So many scans next werk iys so exciting


----------



## kazine

I dreamed my early scan said boy :D Even though I think girl.


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> Be interesting for me to hear what you's are having off HB number as someone turned around and said me the other day 'must be another girl with it being that high'
> 
> I dont believe old wives tale and HB but my girls did both have HB over 150.

I am getting between 154 and 174bpm. Baby must be very active cos I only get to listen for a few seconds! Going by the old wives takle that means it's a girl!

Is everybody finding baby right next to the placenta? Some times I struggle to get to just listen to the heartbeat without the placenta aswell :( either that or baby is already being naughty lol!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

kazine said:


> I was a bit nervous about HB as it was roughly 120 at 7 weeks according to the lady at the scan then at 11 weeks roughly 120 again, I thought it should have quickened?
> 
> Also I emailed ASDA to ask how much caffeine was in their orange glucose drink and got this wonderful response!
> 
> _Thanks for your patience whilst I have been waiting to hear from our Technical Team.
> 
> I have been advised that the caffeine content is 100mg/l.
> 
> Once again, thanks for contacting me and I hope I have helped. I hope your pregnancy goes well, and I wish you and your new family all the best.
> 
> Over the weekend, the baby event will start in our stores. It is really worth a look as there are a lot of baby items that are a lot cheaper than normal.
> 
> Kind regards_

i though 120 was within the normal range?

asda does baby events throughout the year good for getting baby gates.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Be interesting for me to hear what you's are having off HB number as someone turned around and said me the other day 'must be another girl with it being that high'
> 
> I dont believe old wives tale and HB but my girls did both have HB over 150.
> 
> I am getting between 154 and 174bpm. Baby must be very active cos I only get to listen for a few seconds! Going by the old wives takle that means it's a girl!
> 
> Is everybody finding baby right next to the placenta? Some times I struggle to get to just listen to the heartbeat without the placenta aswell :( either that or baby is already being naughty lol!!Click to expand...

Same here 5 sec or less must be having fun bouncing around. 

To be honest im not picking up mucj of my placenta. If baby is straight under my belly button i only pick up his/her hb


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Be interesting for me to hear what you's are having off HB number as someone turned around and said me the other day 'must be another girl with it being that high'
> 
> I dont believe old wives tale and HB but my girls did both have HB over 150.
> 
> I am getting between 154 and 174bpm. Baby must be very active cos I only get to listen for a few seconds! Going by the old wives takle that means it's a girl!
> 
> Is everybody finding baby right next to the placenta? Some times I struggle to get to just listen to the heartbeat without the placenta aswell :( either that or baby is already being naughty lol!!Click to expand...
> 
> Same here 5 sec or less must be having fun bouncing around.
> 
> To be honest im not picking up mucj of my placenta. If baby is straight under my belly button i only pick up his/her hbClick to expand...

My placenta is straight under my belly button, this makes me think I have a anterior placenta. baby either plays to the left or the right of it, but seems to prefer the left side! I can find it quite quickly now though!

I've told my brother and his gf and they are beyond excited it's so cute! I showed them the doppler and let then listen to the baby and they loved it!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Be interesting for me to hear what you's are having off HB number as someone turned around and said me the other day 'must be another girl with it being that high'
> 
> I dont believe old wives tale and HB but my girls did both have HB over 150.
> 
> I am getting between 154 and 174bpm. Baby must be very active cos I only get to listen for a few seconds! Going by the old wives takle that means it's a girl!
> 
> Is everybody finding baby right next to the placenta? Some times I struggle to get to just listen to the heartbeat without the placenta aswell :( either that or baby is already being naughty lol!!Click to expand...
> 
> Same here 5 sec or less must be having fun bouncing around.
> 
> To be honest im not picking up mucj of my placenta. If baby is straight under my belly button i only pick up his/her hbClick to expand...
> 
> My placenta is straight under my belly button, this makes me think I have a anterior placenta. baby either plays to the left or the right of it, but seems to prefer the left side! I can find it quite quickly now though!
> 
> I've told my brother and his gf and they are beyond excited it's so cute! I showed them the doppler and let then listen to the baby and they loved it!!Click to expand...

Yes you could have, least you'll find out next week at your scan :) 
Aww bless wish i had bro/sis to share times like this with.


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Be interesting for me to hear what you's are having off HB number as someone turned around and said me the other day 'must be another girl with it being that high'
> 
> I dont believe old wives tale and HB but my girls did both have HB over 150.
> 
> I am getting between 154 and 174bpm. Baby must be very active cos I only get to listen for a few seconds! Going by the old wives takle that means it's a girl!
> 
> Is everybody finding baby right next to the placenta? Some times I struggle to get to just listen to the heartbeat without the placenta aswell :( either that or baby is already being naughty lol!!Click to expand...
> 
> Same here 5 sec or less must be having fun bouncing around.
> 
> To be honest im not picking up mucj of my placenta. If baby is straight under my belly button i only pick up his/her hbClick to expand...
> 
> My placenta is straight under my belly button, this makes me think I have a anterior placenta. baby either plays to the left or the right of it, but seems to prefer the left side! I can find it quite quickly now though!
> 
> I've told my brother and his gf and they are beyond excited it's so cute! I showed them the doppler and let then listen to the baby and they loved it!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you could have, least you'll find out next week at your scan :)
> Aww bless wish i had bro/sis to share times like this with.Click to expand...

Do they tell you at your 12 week scan? I didn't know that!

Yeah he's super excited! Do you not have any brothers or sisters?

Do your girls know now? Or are you telling them after the scan?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I thought they did. im sure i found out with youngest i had anterior. If not ask the person doing it cant see it being issue for them to tell you. Sure was noted in my notes last time. No i dont just me. Hubby has 1 brother but they aint close. 

No not yet, going to after our scan though seems it will look more baby like. Just be waiting for 100 questions to follow, im not sure how i should answer them haha


----------



## kazine

Made our announcement cards. Eek! Telling parents/my brother and his pregnant fiancée on Wednesday/Thursday! 

SCARED!


----------



## Leinzlove

Love the announcements!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Cute announcement!!


----------



## littlefishygg

Can anyone explain to me how to tell whether I am hearing my babies heartbeat or the placenta. I was googling and it said that if it is a whooshing noise it is likely to be the placenta not the baby but the placenta would be the speed of my pulse. But the noise I am hearing is whooshy but at around 165-175bpm I think from counting it myself (my doppler doesn't measure the heart rate itself). Does this mean I am hearing the baby or placenta? 
I have a clip on youtube if you skip to 3:13-3:20 of this video you will hear the recording I made of what I heard.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZNjTJNOAUs


----------



## kazine

Yes that's baby :D


----------



## littlefishygg

kazine said:


> Yes that's baby :D

yay thank you :happydance: I got worried after really reassuring myself with the doppler for the internet to then worry me I hadn't actually found it when that was the only noise I could hear.


----------



## kazine

If you look up other videos on Youtube you'll find plenty of baby heartbeats and they all sound just like that :D 

Can't wait to hear mine! So annoyed with this bloody seller on eBay who doesn't know how to accept a paypal payment


----------



## teacup

kazine said:


> Made our announcement cards. Eek! Telling parents/my brother and his pregnant fiancée on Wednesday/Thursday!
> 
> SCARED!

Aww cute cards! :happydance:


----------



## Princesskell

Twinklie12 said:


> Congrats Jalanis!
> 
> I had a not so hot sleeping night. We went to bed early for a Friday night, a bit before 11. I woke up at 4 am, 5:30 am, and 8 am with either horrible gas pains or having to go to the bathroom. It's like my body is prepping me for sleepless nights with a baby!

Definitely preparing you Twinklie I'm afraid. I remember that was the most frustrating thing when I was pg with F. I was so tired but sleeping like crap :dohh:
I'm sorry it doesn't improve, but you do get used to it :shrug: xxx



MummyToAmberx said:


> Dogtanian said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> I havnt posted for a while but i have been reading to keep up to date.
> I dont want to get too excited but i think my HG might be calming down.I have had two days in the past week where i havnt been sick at all,so fingers crossed.
> I have my scan on thurs which im really looking forward to
> :dust:
> 
> Good to hear! ive not throwm up in a week but still having very bad days which i know if i move to much i most likely will be sick.
> So many scans next werk iys so excitingClick to expand...

I'm glad you ladies are having less sick :happydance: fxd it's on it's way out xxx



kazine said:


> Made our announcement cards. Eek! Telling parents/my brother and his pregnant fiancée on Wednesday/Thursday!
> 
> SCARED!

 cute announcement...enjoy!! Xxx



littlefishygg said:


> Can anyone explain to me how to tell whether I am hearing my babies heartbeat or the placenta. I was googling and it said that if it is a whooshing noise it is likely to be the placenta not the baby but the placenta would be the speed of my pulse. But the noise I am hearing is whooshy but at around 165-175bpm I think from counting it myself (my doppler doesn't measure the heart rate itself). Does this mean I am hearing the baby or placenta?
> I have a clip on youtube if you skip to 3:13-3:20 of this video you will hear the recording I made of what I heard.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZNjTJNOAUs

 your video is so sweet!!! Sounds like the hb to e but I've never used a Doppler myself :wacko: xxx

Loads more to reply to but I can't remember :dohh:
Can someone post the range of hb's thought for each gender?
I remember mine changing at each appointment, the midwife kept going boy, girl, boy, girl!! :dohh:
I still feel so nauseous and I think the heartburn is starting to get me on an evening already. Enjoying being 12 weeks though! Scan in 4 days :happydance: xxx


----------



## kazine

Hey guys... Hey guys... Hey guysssss...

249 days to go until our babies first Christmases!


----------



## laurarebecca1

littlefishygg said:


> Can anyone explain to me how to tell whether I am hearing my babies heartbeat or the placenta. I was googling and it said that if it is a whooshing noise it is likely to be the placenta not the baby but the placenta would be the speed of my pulse. But the noise I am hearing is whooshy but at around 165-175bpm I think from counting it myself (my doppler doesn't measure the heart rate itself). Does this mean I am hearing the baby or placenta?
> I have a clip on youtube if you skip to 3:13-3:20 of this video you will hear the recording I made of what I heard.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZNjTJNOAUs

Most defo babys heartbeat. you'll know when its the placenta because it doesn't have a duh-duh-duh more like whoosh whoosh like wind if that makes sense! 

Next time you use it move the doppler around and you'll get used to all the different sounds in there (sometimes you can hear baby move!!)


----------



## laurarebecca1

kazine said:


> Hey guys... Hey guys... Hey guysssss...
> 
> 249 days to go until our babies first Christmases!

This is so exciting!!


----------



## kazine

laurarebecca1 said:


> kazine said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys... Hey guys... Hey guysssss...
> 
> 249 days to go until our babies first Christmases!
> 
> This is so exciting!!Click to expand...

I know I seriously just wanna cry thinking about it!!


----------



## MissyLissy

kazine said:


> Hey guys... Hey guys... Hey guysssss...
> 
> 249 days to go until our babies first Christmases!

This blows my mind. The last two Christmases I was feeling rather down being childless. This one will be soooo different and soooo much better!:cloud9:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Can anybody recommend any good pregnancy and newborn books? 

Lissy: and now you'll be a busy family with twins! Very cute!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Weird me not having December baby this time. 
Comments from family were 'have good birthday celebrations(hubbys)' haha.


----------



## Twinklie12

Live th announcement cards and hearing baby heartbeats! I am 9 weeks today, yay!


----------



## Princesskell

Happy 9 weeks Twinklie! Xxx


----------



## GeralynB

Happy Easter everyone! Next Easter will be baby's first Easter!


----------



## laurarebecca1

GeralynB said:


> Happy Easter everyone! Next Easter will be baby's first Easter!

This is beyond exciting!!! 

Good luck to everyone having scans this week! Can't wait to see them!!


----------



## Princesskell

laurarebecca1 said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> Happy Easter everyone! Next Easter will be baby's first Easter!
> 
> This is beyond exciting!!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone having scans this week! Can't wait to see them!!Click to expand...

Eeeek that's me! :happydance: thanks'
Nervous but excited now! Xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im starting to get my extreme waves of sickness again bah! I had 6 days feel 'OK' 

Seeing mw on tuesday need my waters checked as i keep getting green lumpy discharge, think thats sign of uti.


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> Im starting to get my extreme waves of sickness again bah! I had 6 days feel 'OK'
> 
> Seeing mw on tuesday need my waters checked as i keep getting green lumpy discharge, think thats sign of uti.

I hope your sickness calms down soon!! 

Oh no that's sounds not nice; utis are not fun!! I had antibiotics for a water infection after results of booking appointment and then because of the stupid antibiotics I am now just getting over thrush :( it's the worst!!!


----------



## MissyLissy

Blah.... Well I had a rough Easter. I woke up this morning feeling nauseous. I threw up while I was trying to brush my teeth, could hardly eat anything at Easter dinner and keep it down, and now I'm in bed with a nasty headache. I've mostly felt fine with the occasional wave of nausea, but today's the first day I can honestly say it was an all day feel like crap-fest. I'm just lucky everyone at Easter knew I'm preggars, cause I don't see how I was hiding that one today!!! :wacko:


----------



## DissySunshine

I still won't get to see the baby until 14-20 weeks. :\ They're doing a pelvic exam this Thursday, but if they don't hear a heartbeat then they'll do a sonogram. Wish they would do one anyway! I'll be 10 weeks on the day.

It just hit me that this is the last Easter we will celebrate without a child...holidays are going to be so much more fun now.


----------



## Jalanis22

Happy Late Easter ladies! 

This is my scan from friday



11w1d baby measured 11w3d HB 178bpm!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Jalanis22 said:


> Happy Late Easter ladies!
> 
> This is my scan from friday
> 
> View attachment 756851
> 
> 
> 11w1d baby measured 11w3d HB 178bpm!

Aww little cutie!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Im starting to get my extreme waves of sickness again bah! I had 6 days feel 'OK'
> 
> Seeing mw on tuesday need my waters checked as i keep getting green lumpy discharge, think thats sign of uti.
> 
> I hope your sickness calms down soon!!
> 
> Oh no that's sounds not nice; utis are not fun!! I had antibiotics for a water infection after results of booking appointment and then because of the stupid antibiotics I am now just getting over thrush :( it's the worst!!!Click to expand...

thank you :) 

I managed 8 days without being sick have to reset it. 
Went for pee last night cough and all came flying out :/ was horrid.

God yes down side of antibiotics is thrush very annoying!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MissyLissy said:


> Blah.... Well I had a rough Easter. I woke up this morning feeling nauseous. I threw up while I was trying to brush my teeth, could hardly eat anything at Easter dinner and keep it down, and now I'm in bed with a nasty headache. I've mostly felt fine with the occasional wave of nausea, but today's the first day I can honestly say it was an all day feel like crap-fest. I'm just lucky everyone at Easter knew I'm preggars, cause I don't see how I was hiding that one today!!! :wacko:

I hope you have a better day today. Its terrible having it all day.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Has anybody got any of their Emma's diary packs yet? When are we supposed to do it?


----------



## enan88

I'm feeling horrid today... feeling soooo queasy that I can´t really do anything... tired and annoyed of everything :( breasts are sore and only feel like crying... I think today is one of the worst days since I got pregnant


----------



## GeralynB

Hopefully everyone who's feeling sick will start to feel better in the next couple weeks. I've been feeling really good the last 2 weeks. Not nauseous at all and not as tired. Hopefully it stays that way. I have my appointment with the midwife tomorrow. I won't be having a scan though :(


----------



## DragonflyWing

I'm going to join the "I feel like crap" club today...in addition to exhaustion and nausea, I woke up this morning with a sore throat. I hope I just slept with my mouth open, and I'm not coming down with something.

I just want to go back to bed. However, I have to work :(


----------



## Twinklie12

Ugh, I hope you all feel better soon. I still feel iffy when I wake up in the morning, especially on work days when I can't sleep in, but eating crackers that I keep on my nightstand right away after I wake up seems to help. Plus lots of small meals so I never get too hungry.


----------



## teacup

enan88 said:


> I'm feeling horrid today... feeling soooo queasy that I can´t really do anything... tired and annoyed of everything :( breasts are sore and only feel like crying... I think today is one of the worst days since I got pregnant

Aww sorry to hear you're feeling rough! My nausea lasted from 7 to 11 weeks, feeling pretty good now except I have a snotty cold! Make sure you eat little and often, it helps keep the nausea at bay. xx


----------



## MarieMo7

What is it with today? Having a rough one as well.
Woke up okay, a little queasy but not bad. By the time I was dressed and getting clothes out for DD for daycare, I got hit by the worst cramps ever. Like, I would rather go through labor again than have cramps like that. I threw up (first time this pregnancy, just shy of 10 weeks!), eventually went to the bathroom, and the cramps faded pretty quick after that. Constipation, I guess? I don't know, but my body is messing with me hardcore. 

Hubby had to drive me to work this morning (we left my car at my work before heading out of town on Friday), which I was really grateful for. Cranked up the seat warmer and enjoyed the heat on my back, and basically napped the whole way, ha! But this is why I'm glad I told my boss early - I was able to text her and tell her I was having a rough morning, so there were no questions when I got in late, and she didn't mind that I shut my office door for the last hour and a half while I settled :)

Here's to a better afternoon!


----------



## trumpetbeth

I constantly feel crappy. Like all day long. It is really getting annoying. My poor husband is being so sweet this while time and finally this weekend I think he snapped a little because he started cleaning the house like a crazy person.... While being very huffy about it. I'm just ready to not feel sick all day long.


----------



## GeralynB

We announced on FB today with this video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuXBhJ4siVc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Twinklie12

I can't see the link... so exciting to have anounced!


----------



## laurarebecca1

I feel for you ladies, my ms only lasted from 6-8 week, I still throw up occasionally but I don't know it's coming, certain smells just set me off!


----------



## apple_20

Hey ladies sorry to hear so many of you have been feeling rubbish. I feel very lucky this pregnancy, despite a slightly sicky start, seems same as DS nausea but not sick. Though (tmi) diahreah each morning instead.

Got my scan Thursday I'm so excited can't see how I'm gonna hide this bloat/bump much longer. Got DS a big bro T shirt to announce at the weekend :)


----------



## Jalanis22

Oh my Geralyn, i teary eyed everything haha :haha: its cute how you announced.


----------



## Curlymikes

Please take me off the list, i have lost my baby. So sad.


----------



## Jalanis22

Im so sorry Curlymikes :cry: ...feel better soon :hugs:. I know what it feels like to lose a baby.


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh Curlymikes I am so, so sorry. How horrible. I hope you have all the support you need at home, but if you need some virtual support, feel free to PM me. xoxo :hugs:


----------



## apple_20

So sorry to hear this curlymikes :(


----------



## Princesskell

Curlymikes I am so sorry.


----------



## Princesskell

I'm sorry everyone is feeling rubbish right now. Hope the sickness eases soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

So sorry Curlymikes. :hugs:


----------



## MissyLissy

I am so sorry curlymikes.:cry: Take time for yourself to heal...:hugs:


----------



## Traveling mom

Geralyn- very cute video! You have a very large family. Loved your moms reaction. 

Curly- I'm so sorry for your loss, we are all thinking about you :hugs:

Today I went for my first appointment with my nurse she said everything looked great on the sonogram last week. Baby is technically 1 day ahead in growth but we are keeping my due date as the 10th. After answering all the medical history questions and going over the standard things I asked if I would get to hear the heartbeat. She said she would try but it might be too early to find. I was prepared not to hear it but there it was!! Heart rate was 172!! And baby kept kicking the Doppler. It was wonderful!


----------



## laurarebecca1

So sorry to hear this curlymikes *big hugs*


----------



## eyemom

Curlymikes said:


> Please take me off the list, i have lost my baby. So sad.

My heart is going out to you, I'm so sorry. :cry:


----------



## kazine

Started having a lot of pains and twinges in my uterus that I haven't had before. Normal at this stage?

Also feel like I'm being flicked from the inside at points which I'm wondering if its my baby moving!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Curlymikes, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss! I hope you have plenty of support in your real life, but BnB is a great place for support if not.


----------



## Lilaala

So so sorry Curlymikes :nope:


----------



## Pussy Galore

I am so sorry to hear your news Curlymikes :cry:


----------



## ab75

Love your announcement Geralyn xx


----------



## GeralynB

13 weeks today!!


----------



## kazine

I found my baby's heartbeat.

OMG just listen to that!!!! It's around 170bpm!


----------



## laurarebecca1

kazine said:


> I found my baby's heartbeat.
> 
> OMG just listen to that!!!! It's around 170bpm!

It's beautiful isn't it!! OH and I listen everyday and just sit in silence smiling at each other :) it's the most magical thing ever!! Monday needs to hurry up, I want to shout our special news from the rooftops!!


----------



## kazine

laurarebecca1 said:


> kazine said:
> 
> 
> I found my baby's heartbeat.
> 
> OMG just listen to that!!!! It's around 170bpm!
> 
> It's beautiful isn't it!! OH and I listen everyday and just sit in silence smiling at each other :) it's the most magical thing ever!! Monday needs to hurry up, I want to shout our special news from the rooftops!!Click to expand...

I teared up a little, I get the feeling I'm going to be listening every day too. At least several times a day for the first few days hehehe.

So can't wait 'til OH gets home from work. This is the best thing I've ever bought.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

so sorry curly x x 

So sickly bahh!! I feel so useless and hubby doesnt understand grrr


----------



## littlefishygg

kazine said:


> I found my baby's heartbeat.
> 
> OMG just listen to that!!!! It's around 170bpm!


Beautiful, it sounds like baby got a few good kicks in at the doppler as well!


----------



## littlefishygg

12 week scan was amazing, little Pea was jumping around all over the place and waving it's arms. So perfect :)
 



Attached Files:







12 week scan1.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 6









12 week scan3.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kazine

littlefishygg said:


> kazine said:
> 
> 
> I found my baby's heartbeat.
> 
> OMG just listen to that!!!! It's around 170bpm!
> 
> 
> Beautiful, it sounds like baby got a few good kicks in at the doppler as well!Click to expand...

Yeah, I listened again and he kept kicking it and swimming away! I had it through a speaker so when he kicked, the cats would get the fright of their lives ahaha!

Congrats on the good scan! Beautiful pics :)!


----------



## laurarebecca1

littlefishygg said:


> 12 week scan was amazing, little Pea was jumping around all over the place and waving it's arms. So perfect :)

Congrats on the scan and great pics!!


----------



## Giovanna99

GeralynB said:


> Ugh I still can't eat anything other than cereal, bagels, and muffins. Probably not the best diet for me or the baby

I am in the same boat...when I first found out I was pregnant I told myself I was going to eat nothing but healthy. Chicken, veggies, fruit...no junk food, nothing high in carbs or sugar.

I am sure my friends who have multiple children are laughing at me...I have been so sick. Can't even look at chicken and veggies forget it . Only thing I could keep down in beginning was bagels, cereal and toast, crackers and apple juice...maybe a little fruit. 

I am about to enter into my 11th week and learned a lot...able to expand my food choices by eating ever 2-3 hours. Not huge meals but one or two things. That seems to help immensely.


----------



## littlefishygg

Oh also, my due date has now changed, can I be moved to the 4th now please :) Thanks!


----------



## apple_20

littlefishygg said:


> 12 week scan was amazing, little Pea was jumping around all over the place and waving it's arms. So perfect :)

Lovely scan. How lovely to see them moving x


----------



## GeralynB

Giovanna99 said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> Ugh I still can't eat anything other than cereal, bagels, and muffins. Probably not the best diet for me or the baby
> 
> I am in the same boat...when I first found out I was pregnant I told myself I was going to eat nothing but healthy. Chicken, veggies, fruit...no junk food, nothing high in carbs or sugar.
> 
> I am sure my friends who have multiple children are laughing at me...I have been so sick. Can't even look at chicken and veggies forget it . Only thing I could keep down in beginning was bagels, cereal and toast, crackers and apple juice...maybe a little fruit.
> 
> I am about to enter into my 11th week and learned a lot...able to expand my food choices by eating ever 2-3 hours. Not huge meals but one or two things. That seems to help immensely.Click to expand...

The last 2 weeks have been much better. I don't feel nauseous anymore and am able to eat pretty much everything. I've been craving fruit, especially grapes and pineapple


----------



## Twinklie12

Beautiful scans everyone! Ahhh so crazy how much they change and develop in the beginning!

Some questions....

1) Anyone having really dry skin? Maybe I need to drink a LOT more.

2) Anyone taking calcium supplements? My doctor was big on calcium (baby has to make teeth and bones!) and I worry I don't get enough from my diet as I'm not a big milk drinker. I had a dream two of my teeth fell out!

3) Anyone experience a sharp stabbing pain on one side, around the height of the belly button? Seems too high to be where the baby is, but I worry of course. Could have just been gas pains? Was so bad I had to stop eating dinner and lay down. :/


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Twinklie12 said:


> Beautiful scans everyone! Ahhh so crazy how much they change and develop in the beginning!
> 
> Some questions....
> 
> 1) Anyone having really dry skin? Maybe I need to drink a LOT more.
> 
> 2) Anyone taking calcium supplements? My doctor was big on calcium (baby has to make teeth and bones!) and I worry I don't get enough from my diet as I'm not a big milk drinker. I had a dream two of my teeth fell out!
> 
> 3) Anyone experience a sharp stabbing pain on one side, around the height of the belly button? Seems too high to be where the baby is, but I worry of course. Could have just been gas pains? Was so bad I had to stop eating dinner and lay down. :/

Yes ive got very dry skin and mine is off lack of water got very bad before i was admitted my skin turned so pale and couldnt see vains. 

I get sharp pains all over no reason why or what off though sorry. 

Im having a nightmare when i sneeze pains at sides by ovaries bringing tears to my eyes.


----------



## teacup

Twinklie12 said:


> Beautiful scans everyone! Ahhh so crazy how much they change and develop in the beginning!
> 
> Some questions....
> 
> 1) Anyone having really dry skin? Maybe I need to drink a LOT more.
> 
> 2) Anyone taking calcium supplements? My doctor was big on calcium (baby has to make teeth and bones!) and I worry I don't get enough from my diet as I'm not a big milk drinker. I had a dream two of my teeth fell out!
> 
> 3) Anyone experience a sharp stabbing pain on one side, around the height of the belly button? Seems too high to be where the baby is, but I worry of course. Could have just been gas pains? Was so bad I had to stop eating dinner and lay down. :/

1 - yes! My skin is super dry at the moment, it's flaking off my hands. I probably need to drink more - I'm a little lazy when it comes to making myself drinks. 
 
2 - My vitamin tablets have calcium in them. They're actually conception tablets but when I changed to pregnancy ones (which suprisingly had no calcium in) I had diarrhea so I changed back! The conception ones have everything I need in them, just a bit less Vit B than the pregnancy ones. They're boots own brand conception tablets (if you're in the UK!). 

3 - I had this a few times last week. I think it was when I left it too long to eat and my stomach had built up a lot of acid. It worried me too, and was off and on for about 3 days. But I had my NHS scan a couple of days later and baby was fine. :flower: xx


----------



## Twinklie12

I just realized the shooting pain could be round ligament pain as well.... found this online:

https://www.webmd.com/baby/guide/pregnancy-round-ligament-pain

Round ligament pain is a sharp pain or jabbing feeling often felt in the lower belly or groin area on one or both sides. It is one of the most common complaints during pregnancy and is considered a normal part of pregnancy. It is most often felt during the second trimester.

Here is what you need to know about round ligament pain, including some tips to help you feel better.

Causes of Round Ligament Pain
Several thick ligaments surround and support your womb (uterus) as it grows during pregnancy. One of them is called the round ligament.

The round ligament connects the front part of the womb to your groin, the area where your legs attach to your pelvis. The round ligament normally tightens and relaxes slowly.

As your baby and womb grow, the round ligament stretches. That makes it more likely to become strained.

Sudden movements can cause the ligament to tighten quickly, like a rubber band snapping. This causes a sudden and quick jabbing feeling.

Continue reading below...
Symptoms of Round Ligament Pain
Round ligament pain can be concerning and uncomfortable. But it is considered normal as your body changes during pregnancy.

The symptoms of round ligament pain include a sharp, sudden spasm in the belly. It usually affects the right side, but it may happen on both sides. The pain only lasts a few seconds.

Exercise may cause the pain, as will rapid movements such as:

sneezing
coughing
laughing
rolling over in bed
standing up too quickly


----------



## Princesskell

littlefishygg said:


> Oh also, my due date has now changed, can I be moved to the 4th now please :) Thanks!

Lovely scan pic! I'm so glad everything went well :happydance:
I will go change your edd xxx



Twinklie12 said:


> Beautiful scans everyone! Ahhh so crazy how much they change and develop in the beginning!
> 
> Some questions....
> 
> 1) Anyone having really dry skin? Maybe I need to drink a LOT more.
> 
> 2) Anyone taking calcium supplements? My doctor was big on calcium (baby has to make teeth and bones!) and I worry I don't get enough from my diet as I'm not a big milk drinker. I had a dream two of my teeth fell out!
> 
> 3) Anyone experience a sharp stabbing pain on one side, around the height of the belly button? Seems too high to be where the baby is, but I worry of course. Could have just been gas pains? Was so bad I had to stop eating dinner and lay down. :/

I haven't had the dry skin but then I've been craving iced water so I think I've been drinking my own body weight each hour!!
I've had the stabbing pains both pregnancies, especially when I sneeze and when moving in bed, ligaments sounds a good explanation xxx


Scan day for us tomorrow!!


----------



## teacup

Twinklie12 said:


> I just realized the shooting pain could be round ligament pain as well.... found this online:
> 
> https://www.webmd.com/baby/guide/pregnancy-round-ligament-pain
> 
> Round ligament pain is a sharp pain or jabbing feeling often felt in the lower belly or groin area on one or both sides. It is one of the most common complaints during pregnancy and is considered a normal part of pregnancy. It is most often felt during the second trimester.
> 
> Here is what you need to know about round ligament pain, including some tips to help you feel better.
> 
> Causes of Round Ligament Pain
> Several thick ligaments surround and support your womb (uterus) as it grows during pregnancy. One of them is called the round ligament.
> 
> The round ligament connects the front part of the womb to your groin, the area where your legs attach to your pelvis. The round ligament normally tightens and relaxes slowly.
> 
> As your baby and womb grow, the round ligament stretches. That makes it more likely to become strained.
> 
> Sudden movements can cause the ligament to tighten quickly, like a rubber band snapping. This causes a sudden and quick jabbing feeling.
> 
> Continue reading below...
> Symptoms of Round Ligament Pain
> Round ligament pain can be concerning and uncomfortable. But it is considered normal as your body changes during pregnancy.
> 
> The symptoms of round ligament pain include a sharp, sudden spasm in the belly. It usually affects the right side, but it may happen on both sides. The pain only lasts a few seconds.
> 
> Exercise may cause the pain, as will rapid movements such as:
> 
> sneezing
> coughing
> laughing
> rolling over in bed
> standing up too quickly

Yeah I've had the round ligament pain, but that subsided after about 10 weeks for me. But maybe because I learnt tricks to avoid it, such as no sudden rolling over in bed (go slower), bend towards my knees when I'm about to sneeze/cough, and stand up slowly. I'm sure the ligament pain will creep back to me soon though! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I bring my knees up when i sneeze and does nothing. 
ive learnt i cant get up from being on my side, i always have get up from my back then turn if need be. 

I just want to avoid SPD this time, going start looking into some supports to wear seen an amazing ond but was over in US.


----------



## kazine

Oh God the sneezing is so painful if I don't bring my knees up to my chest!!!


----------



## MissyLissy

I had a good first OB visit today. I got yet another scan (total surprise and wasn't expecting it) just because they wanted more pics than the RE gave them. The babies are starting to look more like actual babies! One was even wiggling around a bit! Heartbeats were both around 170 and both are still meassuring on track. 

I've been so spoiled! Three scans already, and only nine weeks! However, they told me my next scan won't be until 20 weeks which is also when I'll find out gender. That feels an eternity away! However, I think I'm opting for the genetic test at 12 weeks, so I'll get another scan then. Were any of you ladies offered this test, and if so, are you getting it? I have mixed feelings about it as it can sometimes tell you there might be potential problems when there's not. I don't need the extra worry. But DH wants it and it does mean I'll get one more scan befor 20 weeks, so I think I'm gonna go for it.


----------



## Twinklie12

We are getting the test scan at 12 weeks plus an additional blood test a few weeks later.


----------



## apple_20

We got the genetic testing with DS and he came out at 95-1 downs. Well chances of mc doing the amino were 98-1 so we waited bad did the amino at gone 30 weeks. Its worth a think about what you would actually do with high results. 

We won't be doing the test again.


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning ladies :hi:

Beautiful scan pics! I really wish that I had mine soon, but I am still waiting for the hospital to confirm a date. 

I am having a nuchal scan and bloods done in two weeks but only because of my age (40... arrghh!) - but even then this was a difficult decision to make. It is so hard to know what to do... :wacko:


----------



## littlefishygg

I accepted the NT scan and blood tests, I plan to pretty much accept any tests I am offered unless they are risky to me or the baby and then I will weigh up whether they are worth it. But I would like to know any potential problems there may be if it can be detected, just for my own piece of mind. But at the same time tests that can only give a likelihood such as 1 in 100 etc are concerning because naturally everyone would panic and be so worried but despite that being classed as high risk, the chance is still only 1%. 

Maybe think about what your response would be to a high risk result before deciding on the testing.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ive always had NT and bloods just seemed like rountine thing to do.

Nearly friday :D get see my parents aswell as baby, even though it has only been 6 weeks it feels like its been months.


----------



## kazine

Alpini is very active today!

Lots of swishing about and kicks by the sounds of things. What a great way to start the day, wake up and listen to your baby&#8217;s heartbeat :). 

Also, my brother and his fiancée are coming over tonight, to get a &#8220;present&#8221; I got them, that they probably think is for the baby, in reality it&#8217;s the pregnancy announcement card . I can&#8217;t wait to tell them.

I dreamed I told everyone I plan on telling over the next few days. The only one who reacted really positively was OH&#8217;s mam and she started crying and everything. The dream makes me even more excited to tell her. I hope they react with happiness and not with shock or worry.


----------



## teacup

I opted out of the Downs Syndrome testing. My sister had the testing done with both her pregnancies, the first they gave a risk of 1 in 10,000 chance of having DS, and the second pregnancy they gave a risk of 1 in 300! It really worried her when she was pregnant with her second because the risk chance was so dramatically different from her first. Of course her second son turned out to be just fine. So I thought to save the worry I would opt out. xx


----------



## GeralynB

MissyLissy said:


> I had a good first OB visit today. I got yet another scan (total surprise and wasn't expecting it) just because they wanted more pics than the RE gave them. The babies are starting to look more like actual babies! One was even wiggling around a bit! Heartbeats were both around 170 and both are still meassuring on track.
> 
> I've been so spoiled! Three scans already, and only nine weeks! However, they told me my next scan won't be until 20 weeks which is also when I'll find out gender. That feels an eternity away! However, I think I'm opting for the genetic test at 12 weeks, so I'll get another scan then. Were any of you ladies offered this test, and if so, are you getting it? I have mixed feelings about it as it can sometimes tell you there might be potential problems when there's not. I don't need the extra worry. But DH wants it and it does mean I'll get one more scan befor 20 weeks, so I think I'm gonna go for it.

We were offered the test but opted not to take it.

We had an appointment with the midwife yesterday. They didn't do much, just asked how I was feeling and went over my bloodwork. But we did get to here the heartbeat. It was 160


----------



## Princesskell

Scan time in an hour and a half! :wacko: xxx


----------



## kazine

Princesskell said:


> Scan time in an hour and a half! :wacko: xxx

Good luck! Mine's in 22 hours hehe.


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks Kaz...good luck to you too!! Xxx


----------



## MarieMo7

Double digits today - 10 weeks! Yay!
I kind of had to tell the rest of my team at work yesterday. My boss already knew, but my coworkers did not (we're a small group, 7-8 of us total). Well, I am in charge of a system implementation and we had to discuss travel plans. Apparently I hesitated a lot when we discussed traveling in fall, so I had to fess up that my traveling days would be done late summer ;)
So anyway. Work knows. Our whole family knows. I'm listening to the heartbeat every day. I think we're going to give in and tell the rest of the family (cousins, aunts/uncles, etc) and close friends soon, and then FB after our 12-week scan on the 8th.

Here's our announcement picture!!!


----------



## kazine

MarieMo7 said:


> Double digits today - 10 weeks! Yay!
> I kind of had to tell the rest of my team at work yesterday. My boss already knew, but my coworkers did not (we're a small group, 7-8 of us total). Well, I am in charge of a system implementation and we had to discuss travel plans. Apparently I hesitated a lot when we discussed traveling in fall, so I had to fess up that my traveling days would be done late summer ;)
> So anyway. Work knows. Our whole family knows. I'm listening to the heartbeat every day. I think we're going to give in and tell the rest of the family (cousins, aunts/uncles, etc) and close friends soon, and then FB after our 12-week scan on the 8th.
> 
> Here's our announcement picture!!!

Sooooooooooo cuuuuuuuuuuuuute! :happydance:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

stunning photo mariemo :)


----------



## kazine

Has anyone else got their second bounty pack? I got mine from Asda yesterday and was rather impressed! Got a bunch of laundry detergent samples, little pot of stretch mark cream, alcohol hand gel, baby bath, little pot of sudocrem, 2 sets of scratch mits and a hooded baby towel!!! Can't complain for free can you!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Mariemo what a fabulously cute picture!!!! love the announcement!


----------



## Twinklie12

PK can't wait to hear about your scan!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

kazine said:


> Has anyone else got their second bounty pack? I got mine from Asda yesterday and was rather impressed! Got a bunch of laundry detergent samples, little pot of stretch mark cream, alcohol hand gel, baby bath, little pot of sudocrem, 2 sets of scratch mits and a hooded baby towel!!! Can't complain for free can you!!

Not got any i got double of each last pregnancy though.


----------



## laurarebecca1

kazine said:


> Has anyone else got their second bounty pack? I got mine from Asda yesterday and was rather impressed! Got a bunch of laundry detergent samples, little pot of stretch mark cream, alcohol hand gel, baby bath, little pot of sudocrem, 2 sets of scratch mits and a hooded baby towel!!! Can't complain for free can you!!

When did you get your first one? And where from? How do you get them???


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I HATE throwing up, went step to far before im welling up :( 

Its so forceful and constant that whatever just came up just made me proper choke thats never happened to me before i couldnt breathe and just gasping :( im shaking i didnt have a clue what to do just coughed hardest i could and dislodged it.


----------



## Princesskell

Aw Mariemo...she is super cute!!


Back from the scan and all was perfect! :happydance: Bug seemed a lot calmer than F at first but then it was going crazy, the nurse was telling it off!! It was sucking its fingers and waving to the camera...another live wire I fear!!
Anyway everything looked good apart from they dated me at 13w5 days, a whole 8 days before my edd!? :saywhat: anyway I'm sticking to my edd and I was late last time so we will see! We had to pay for pictures this time but she snuck 4 extra in!! I will try upload them later xxx


----------



## kazine

laurarebecca1 said:


> kazine said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone else got their second bounty pack? I got mine from Asda yesterday and was rather impressed! Got a bunch of laundry detergent samples, little pot of stretch mark cream, alcohol hand gel, baby bath, little pot of sudocrem, 2 sets of scratch mits and a hooded baby towel!!! Can't complain for free can you!!
> 
> When did you get your first one? And where from? How do you get them???Click to expand...

Do you live in UK? Get first one from midwife and then there's a form inside you fill out and take to ASDA or boots or superdrug and swap it for your second pack (second one is better, first just had leaflets and stuff in!)


----------



## Twinklie12

PK - yayyyyy! So glad all is well!!! Do you have any announcing left to do? 

Can't wait to see pics. ;)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

kazine said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazine said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone else got their second bounty pack? I got mine from Asda yesterday and was rather impressed! Got a bunch of laundry detergent samples, little pot of stretch mark cream, alcohol hand gel, baby bath, little pot of sudocrem, 2 sets of scratch mits and a hooded baby towel!!! Can't complain for free can you!!
> 
> When did you get your first one? And where from? How do you get them???Click to expand...
> 
> Do you live in UK? Get first one from midwife and then there's a form inside you fill out and take to ASDA or boots or superdrug and swap it for your second pack (second one is better, first just had leaflets and stuff in!)Click to expand...

Ive had nothing off midwife ill have to ask next time


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Princesskell said:


> Aw Mariemo...she is super cute!!
> 
> 
> Back from the scan and all was perfect! :happydance: Bug seemed a lot calmer than F at first but then it was going crazy, the nurse was telling it off!! It was sucking its fingers and waving to the camera...another live wire I fear!!
> Anyway everything looked good apart from they dated me at 13w5 days, a whole 8 days before my edd!? :saywhat: anyway I'm sticking to my edd and I was late last time so we will see! We had to pay for pictures this time but she snuck 4 extra in!! I will try upload them later xxx

Fantastic news :D Deffo want to see pics


----------



## teacup

kazine said:


> Also, my brother and his fiancée are coming over tonight, to get a present I got them, that they probably think is for the baby, in reality its the pregnancy announcement card . I cant wait to tell them.

How exciting! Let us know how it goes! :happydance: x


----------



## teacup

Princesskell said:


> Aw Mariemo...she is super cute!!
> 
> 
> Back from the scan and all was perfect! :happydance: Bug seemed a lot calmer than F at first but then it was going crazy, the nurse was telling it off!! It was sucking its fingers and waving to the camera...another live wire I fear!!
> Anyway everything looked good apart from they dated me at 13w5 days, a whole 8 days before my edd!? :saywhat: anyway I'm sticking to my edd and I was late last time so we will see! We had to pay for pictures this time but she snuck 4 extra in!! I will try upload them later xxx

Wow! Great news your scan went well and that baby is measuring big! Aww lovely you got to see it waving and sucking it's fingers! Looking forward to seeing the pics!! :happydance: xx


----------



## salu_34

MissyLissy said:


> I had a good first OB visit today. I got yet another scan (total surprise and wasn't expecting it) just because they wanted more pics than the RE gave them. The babies are starting to look more like actual babies! One was even wiggling around a bit! Heartbeats were both around 170 and both are still meassuring on track.
> 
> I've been so spoiled! Three scans already, and only nine weeks! However, they told me my next scan won't be until 20 weeks which is also when I'll find out gender. That feels an eternity away! However, I think I'm opting for the genetic test at 12 weeks, so I'll get another scan then. Were any of you ladies offered this test, and if so, are you getting it? I have mixed feelings about it as it can sometimes tell you there might be potential problems when there's not. I don't need the extra worry. But DH wants it and it does mean I'll get one more scan befor 20 weeks, so I think I'm gonna go for it.

For me it was offered via blood test to determine if the baby has an extra chromosome for down syndrome and other things (forget at the moment). I initially told the doctor that I didn't want to get the test done, as it wouldn't change anything. However when I told OH he got mad and made me cry ! So I have to call the doctor to see about getting it done. I know the window for the testing is limited so I just have to try and remember to call his receptionist !


----------



## MissyLissy

Well we decided just to go for the testing. I'm getting bloods next week, and I'll go for the actual genetics scan on May 15th at 12+3. We should get the results right there and then. 

I also booked my 20 week scan for July 7th, so I guess that's when I'll find out genders. It feels so far away but I wasn't offered anything sooner, and I don't think we'll get a private scan.


----------



## laurarebecca1

kazine said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazine said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone else got their second bounty pack? I got mine from Asda yesterday and was rather impressed! Got a bunch of laundry detergent samples, little pot of stretch mark cream, alcohol hand gel, baby bath, little pot of sudocrem, 2 sets of scratch mits and a hooded baby towel!!! Can't complain for free can you!!
> 
> When did you get your first one? And where from? How do you get them???Click to expand...
> 
> Do you live in UK? Get first one from midwife and then there's a form inside you fill out and take to ASDA or boots or superdrug and swap it for your second pack (second one is better, first just had leaflets and stuff in!)Click to expand...

I only got Emma's diary thing from midwife, that was it! I didn't get a bounty pack?! Maybe I should ask on Monday!


----------



## apple_20

Got my scan tomorrow eeeeek!


----------



## Princesskell

Good luck apple!! Xxxxxx


Do you get a bounty pack when it's not your first child?? Never heard of this Emma's pack??


----------



## MummyToAmberx

yes princesskell get bounty with every pregnancy.

im not to sure if i got emma one last time though.


----------



## kazine

So we just told my brother and his fiancée (who is 8 weeks ahead of me). She is so excited though my brother doesn&#8217;t seem to care haha, though he didn&#8217;t seem to take her pregnancy as a big deal either (he&#8217;s 19, she&#8217;s 18). But she was very excited haha, she couldn&#8217;t believe it and said it doesn&#8217;t feel real.

We tried to find her baby&#8217;s heartbeat with my doppler as she couldn&#8217;t find it with her own, but we couldn&#8217;t find it (her placenta is on the front) but I couldn&#8217;t find Alpini either! Then we had food from McDonalds (which was a funny story in itself because she said she wanted ice cream and I was like I WANT A MCFLURRY and she was like ME TOO and I said AND A HAPPY MEAL and she said I WANT A HAPPY MEAL TOO so my OH and my brother went out to McDonalds for us to get us happy meals and McFlurries haha) so I tried again and still couldn&#8217;t find it.

Then they left and I kept trying and couldn&#8217;t find it and started to panic :&#8217;( But then I found it after trying for ages and now I&#8217;m relaxed again. We&#8217;re trying to get one of my best mates and his fiancée up on Skype to tell them over video call but they&#8217;re not online :(.

SCAN TOMORROW.


----------



## Twinklie12

Sounds so nice Kazine! Making me crave McDs!


----------



## kazine

Just told friends over skype :D she went absolutely mental and started screaming hahahahaha.


----------



## GeralynB

kazine said:


> Just told friends over skype :D she went absolutely mental and started screaming hahahahaha.

Yay for announcing!


----------



## GeralynB

Oh and the midwife said yesterday that I only gained 1.5 lbs so far. I don't know how that's possible since I've been eating like crap


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Aah, so exciting to see all the wonderful pictures and exciting news. I have trouble remembering to check back, and I had to catch up on several pages worth!

I forgot to mention that at our last appointment, I was given a new due date of Nov. 19th, so can I get it updated please? Thank you! 

We have another appointment on the 1st of May, so hopefully we will get another ultrasound. I'm not sure though because I know NT is usually done at 12 weeks and I will just be 11, so we will just have to see. My sister used the same OB, and she got lots of ultrasounds, including 3d and 4d ones.


----------



## Lilaala

My scan is tomorrow, too. Nervous wreck.

Managed to only throw up once, but still have lost some weight. :nope: I think it's because the nausea puts me off food, though I'm learning how to force myself to eat through the nausea, because it does make it go away.


----------



## Princesskell

Good luck with all the scans today :yipee:

blondeNklutzi I've changed your edd xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Attached the pictures of little Bug!!!

Sorry for the quality, my camera is rubbish :dohh: xxx
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0114_zps389d8f26.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 3









SAM_0110_zpsbe5eb348.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 3









SAM_0107_zps916c502b.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 5









SAM_0112_zps729510be.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 3









SAM_0111_zps1bb9af80.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Pussy Galore

Wow! Fab pics Princesskell!

Good luck for all of those having scans today!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Great pics PK
Good luck to those having scans today! 

Headaches are starting and making me feel off balance.


----------



## laurarebecca1

How are everyone's bumps coming along? Mine seems to have grown massively in past few days!


----------



## Twinklie12

Wow such cute pics PK!!! :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> How are everyone's bumps coming along? Mine seems to have grown massively in past few days!

I have nothing, no growth what so ever in that area lol


----------



## teacup

laurarebecca1 said:


> How are everyone's bumps coming along? Mine seems to have grown massively in past few days!

Mine has been big since 7 weeks! I have noticed a dramatic difference in the last week though, it's expanded quite a bit! Not sure how much of it is bump or bloat though! x


----------



## kazine

Look at the pet lip on my baby!!!

Nuchal measurement was 2.5mm so normal :D Baby measuring 12+6 so new due date 31st October (though I think I will stay here hehe).


----------



## Princesskell

Aw Kaz...so cute! I'm so pleased all went well. I get a real strong boy vibe from those pictures!
Do you want me to change your edd on the front page?


----------



## kazine

Princesskell said:


> Aw Kaz...so cute! I'm so pleased all went well. I get a real strong boy vibe from those pictures!
> Do you want me to change your edd on the front page?

Yeah please :) 

We will find out soon!


----------



## Princesskell

3weeks and 3 days, that is so close! Xxx


----------



## kazine

I know, eeeek


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Kazine lovely picture :) did you pay for all them?


----------



## kazine

Yeah, it's £3 for 3, so we got 6. She gave us 8 though, but 3 are the same, so we only really got 6 different ones lol.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

£3 for 3 bargain!! 

Cant believe going cost me £10 for 2.


----------



## kazine

Eek that's quite a lot like.


----------



## MissyLissy

Lovely scan pics, ladies! Xx


----------



## MarieMo7

Yeah, my bump is getting harder to hide. Don't fit in my jeans anymore. I remember this around 12 weeks with DD, so I'm about 2 weeks ahead here. The bloating is insane this time around - although when I lay down I can see a very distinct bump, so I know at least some of it is baby ;)

Kazine & Princesskell, scan pics are gorgeous!!! Congrats!

Princesskell, can you change my EDD to Nov 19th? Thanks!


----------



## Twinklie12

I was feeling bigger/more bloated a while back but not as much anymore. I think I've lost a pound so far... with feeling nauseous more at night I never eat much dinner.


----------



## trumpetbeth

My lower back is really hurting today. If I stand, if I sit, if I bend over. It is really worrying me.


----------



## Rame

Hi fellow Nov mommies! Please add me to the group. I have a 5 year old DD, with #2 coming up on Nov 8th! I'm excited but also feeling very apprehensive about our growing family. I work full time and so does hubby, and we don't have any family nearby so we'll see how we'll manage with 2 kids!

Hope you're all enjoying your pregnancy so far! I have morning sickness but only really threw up 3x so far.. a lot different from DD where I threw up pretty much almost everyday! So maybe we're having a boy this time around :happydance: 

I've had two ultrasounds so far.. at 7 weeks and 10 weeks, and both showed good strong heartbeat. Lil bean was moving and kicking up a storm on the second :haha: They also found a huge cyst on my left ovary measuring almost 10cm. Appears to be simple and fluid filled, at least, whew! They are closely monitoring to see if I will be needing surgery on my second tri to either drain or take it out *gulps* That's why my next u/s is this coming May 5th to see if it's growing or not. On the plus side, I'm getting pampered with so many u/s and get to see my lil bubba! :happydance:

Haven't told anyone at work, though really, I am so showing! Partly maybe cause of the cyst, partly cause it's my second, and partly cause I'm just so grossly bloated! ugh! 

Also, I started having kids later in age so I'm probably one of the older ones here in the forum! lol anyone a late starter like me??

Looking forward to this journey with all of you!


----------



## MarieMo7

Rame said:


> Hi fellow Nov mommies! Please add me to the group. I have a 5 year old DD, with #2 coming up on Nov 8th! I'm excited but also feeling very apprehensive about our growing family. I work full time and so does hubby, and we don't have any family nearby so we'll see how we'll manage with 2 kids!
> 
> Hope you're all enjoying your pregnancy so far! I have morning sickness but only really threw up 3x so far.. a lot different from DD where I threw up pretty much almost everyday! So maybe we're having a boy this time around :happydance:
> 
> I've had two ultrasounds so far.. at 7 weeks and 10 weeks, and both showed good strong heartbeat. Lil bean was moving and kicking up a storm on the second :haha: They also found a huge cyst on my left ovary measuring almost 10cm. Appears to be simple and fluid filled, at least, whew! They are closely monitoring to see if I will be needing surgery on my second tri to either drain or take it out *gulps* That's why my next u/s is this coming May 5th to see if it's growing or not. On the plus side, I'm getting pampered with so many u/s and get to see my lil bubba! :happydance:
> 
> Haven't told anyone at work, though really, I am so showing! Partly maybe cause of the cyst, partly cause it's my second, and partly cause I'm just so grossly bloated! ugh!
> 
> Also, I started having kids later in age so I'm probably one of the older ones here in the forum! lol anyone a late starter like me??
> 
> Looking forward to this journey with all of you!

Congrats on baby #2!
Depends on what you mean by "late starter", LOL. I'm 30 and sometimes I feel like I'm one of the older ones on here too ;). DH is 39 so I think he makes me older too... :haha:

DH and I both work FT as well, my DD is 21 months now, will be 28 months when this babe is born. It's going to be crazy, but I'm so excited!


----------



## kazine

Wonder if I should have felt a bit offended. I was telling the ultrasound technician about how I don't speak to my mam after she kicked me out and she asked "who are you living with now then?" as if saying I'm still young enough that I should be living with my parents? I'm 22, sitting there with an engagement ring on my finger, my fiancé next to me and a goddamn baby on the screen, I've already mentioned that the baby was tried for, where do you think I'm living?


----------



## Rame

MarieMo7 said:


> Rame said:
> 
> 
> Hi fellow Nov mommies! Please add me to the group. I have a 5 year old DD, with #2 coming up on Nov 8th! I'm excited but also feeling very apprehensive about our growing family. I work full time and so does hubby, and we don't have any family nearby so we'll see how we'll manage with 2 kids!
> 
> Hope you're all enjoying your pregnancy so far! I have morning sickness but only really threw up 3x so far.. a lot different from DD where I threw up pretty much almost everyday! So maybe we're having a boy this time around :happydance:
> 
> I've had two ultrasounds so far.. at 7 weeks and 10 weeks, and both showed good strong heartbeat. Lil bean was moving and kicking up a storm on the second :haha: They also found a huge cyst on my left ovary measuring almost 10cm. Appears to be simple and fluid filled, at least, whew! They are closely monitoring to see if I will be needing surgery on my second tri to either drain or take it out *gulps* That's why my next u/s is this coming May 5th to see if it's growing or not. On the plus side, I'm getting pampered with so many u/s and get to see my lil bubba! :happydance:
> 
> Haven't told anyone at work, though really, I am so showing! Partly maybe cause of the cyst, partly cause it's my second, and partly cause I'm just so grossly bloated! ugh!
> 
> Also, I started having kids later in age so I'm probably one of the older ones here in the forum! lol anyone a late starter like me??
> 
> Looking forward to this journey with all of you!
> 
> Congrats on baby #2!
> Depends on what you mean by "late starter", LOL. I'm 30 and sometimes I feel like I'm one of the older ones on here too ;). DH is 39 so I think he makes me older too... :haha:
> 
> DH and I both work FT as well, my DD is 21 months now, will be 28 months when this babe is born. It's going to be crazy, but I'm so excited!Click to expand...

Oh dear, now I feel really old!! :blush: I had my DD when I was 35 and you can do the math from there LOL DH and I tied the knot and started our family later than most I guess, but while there are cons to it, there certainly are pros too :)

It's nice your kids are going to be close in age! It may be hard short term (assuming your DD is still in diapers?) but they'll be reaching milestones pretty close together and it'll be easier for you later on. I can't believe we're going to have to buy diapers again just as when we thought we've gotten rid of emptying our pockets with it!~ Seriously considering reusable diapers this time around!


----------



## Rame

trumpetbeth said:


> My lower back is really hurting today. If I stand, if I sit, if I bend over. It is really worrying me.

I get backache once in awhile so I wouldn't worry to much about it. But if it looks like it's getting worse or you have other symptoms, better be safe and contact your dr.

Hope it eases up!


----------



## GeralynB

Welcome Rame! I'm 34 and will be 35 when I give birth. This is our first so I'm a late starter :)


----------



## kazine

ugh ugh ugh. Been talking to the manager of the function room we're having the party at. And he says there's a £99 room fee if we don't go with their catering. That was not in the contract at all we were told it was free if you bring over 60 guests. 

Going in to talk to him about it tomorrow before the party. If he insists on this £99 that we weren't told about, I'm not going to be happy, and will definitely make sure he's aware of the fact that this is £99 he is taking away from an unborn baby!!!


----------



## Rame

GeralynB said:


> Welcome Rame! I'm 34 and will be 35 when I give birth. This is our first so I'm a late starter :)

Thanks and congratulations on your first Geralyn!! I remember my first... I was nervous wreck! But it all turned out well :) Hope you're enjoying your journey so far!


----------



## Rame

kazine said:


> ugh ugh ugh. Been talking to the manager of the function room we're having the party at. And he says there's a £99 room fee if we don't go with their catering. That was not in the contract at all we were told it was free if you bring over 60 guests.
> 
> Going in to talk to him about it tomorrow before the party. If he insists on this £99 that we weren't told about, I'm not going to be happy, and will definitely make sure he's aware of the fact that this is £99 he is taking away from an unborn baby!!!

Sorry to hear that Kazine! Hope it gets resolved soon. Doesn't he know not to mess with a preggy lady? :)


----------



## apple_20

Had my scan it went great measured 12+4 so new edd is 2nd nov (my origional dd based on lmp but not ov dates) 

So happy to see a wiggling baby


----------



## MummyToAmberx

apple_20 said:


> Had my scan it went great measured 12+4 so new edd is 2nd nov (my origional dd based on lmp but not ov dates)
> 
> So happy to see a wiggling baby

Fantastic news :D 

Gosh its feeling so real now we're nearly into the second tri.


----------



## kazine

Hahaha OH told his mate from work.
Apparently a lot of the time his mate jokes kinda saying &#8220;IS SHE PREGNANT?&#8221; whenever OH says he has something to tell him. So he pulled him up on the way out of work and asked to talk to him. His friend joked &#8220;Have you got something important to tell me or something?&#8221; &#8220;Yes actually I have.&#8221; &#8220;JODI&#8217;S PREGNANT ISN&#8217;T SHE?!&#8221; &#8220;Well, er, yes actually, we&#8217;re having a baby.&#8221;

Apparently his friend was very chuffed :D even though only yesterday he was telling him to &#8220;never have kids&#8221; hahaha.


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> apple_20 said:
> 
> 
> Had my scan it went great measured 12+4 so new edd is 2nd nov (my origional dd based on lmp but not ov dates)
> 
> So happy to see a wiggling baby
> 
> Fantastic news :D
> 
> Gosh its feeling so real now we're nearly into the second tri.Click to expand...

When does second tri officially start ???


----------



## kazine

13 weeks in UK 14 weeks in USA as I understand it


----------



## apple_20

Woop nearly there!


----------



## kazine

Tomorrow for me :O yaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple_20 said:
> 
> 
> Had my scan it went great measured 12+4 so new edd is 2nd nov (my origional dd based on lmp but not ov dates)
> 
> So happy to see a wiggling baby
> 
> Fantastic news :D
> 
> Gosh its feeling so real now we're nearly into the second tri.Click to expand...
> 
> When does second tri officially start ???Click to expand...

way i was first told off my midwife is what ive stuck with 14 weeks is start of 2nd tri.
27 weeks is start of 3rd tri.


----------



## Dogtanian

Hi Everyone,
We had our scan today.Everything looked great measured exactly 12 weeks so 2 -3 days ahead of when i thought i ovulated.
Nuchal measurement was 1.50,so thats good.Heart rate 164.
We didnt get a pic,have to go back and get it tomorrow cos we didnt have cash lol
PK can you change my due date again to the 6th nov please
:dust:


----------



## teacup

Congratulations to all the ladies who had great scans today! So exciting! :happydance: I have my next scan in just under 2 weeks! I'll be 14 weeks then! 

TMI Alert...

Now I'm approaching Second Tri has anyone else suddenly been feeling very 'in the mood' ahem. :blush: In the first Tri I wasn't the least bit interested in being intimate and then suddenly in the last few days I am SO eager for OH to hurry up and get home! :haha: I'm just so suprised in the sudden change in me!


----------



## MarieMo7

My OB (in the US) says first tri is until 13+3, second tri starts at 27 weeks. But I've had friends tell me different from their docs, so I think it depends on who you ask :)
I go with 14 weeks and then 27, because they're good round number with no additional math :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Dogtanian said:


> Hi Everyone,
> We had our scan today.Everything looked great measured exactly 12 weeks so 2 -3 days ahead of when i thought i ovulated.
> Nuchal measurement was 1.50,so thats good.Heart rate 164.
> We didnt get a pic,have to go back and get it tomorrow cos we didnt have cash lol
> PK can you change my due date again to the 6th nov please
> :dust:

Awesome news :D Glad all went well.


----------



## MissyLissy

I might also be considered a "late starter" on this thread, not sure. I'm 31 and will be 32 when these babies are born. Of course we tried for damn near two years before getting to this point, so if I'd had it my way, I would have been a tad younger with my first. :) But... C'est la vie! I'm here now and happy!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats on the nice scans!

I am 30 years old and pregnant with my first, which is pretty average for where I live but perhaps late for some parts of the world. In my group of friends I am practically the very last one to start having kids, some are already wroking on number 2.


----------



## Twinklie12

MissyLissy said:


> I might also be considered a "late starter" on this thread, not sure. I'm 31 and will be 32 when these babies are born. Of course we tried for damn near two years before getting to this point, so if I'd had it my way, I would have been a tad younger with my first. :) But... C'est la vie! I'm here now and happy!!

I don't think that's late!

How's it going with the twins, are you thinking your bump is popping sooner?


----------



## MissyLissy

Twinklie12 said:


> MissyLissy said:
> 
> 
> I might also be considered a "late starter" on this thread, not sure. I'm 31 and will be 32 when these babies are born. Of course we tried for damn near two years before getting to this point, so if I'd had it my way, I would have been a tad younger with my first. :) But... C'est la vie! I'm here now and happy!!
> 
> I don't think that's late!
> 
> How's it going with the twins, are you thinking your bump is popping sooner?Click to expand...

Haha... Thanks for saying I'm not too old! I really don't think so either... I definitely wasn't ready for kids until I was in my late twenties nearing 30. Most of my friends have 1-2 babies/toddlers by now though, so I do feel a bit behind, but I guess I'll catch right up come November! :haha:

Things are going well... I found out I have a little bit of protein in my urine which caused me some worry last night (mind racing to worse possible outcome). But I spoke with a nurse today and she said it looked like I might have a UTI and my doctor would call me back if that was the case. If not, she thought it was likely because i was dehydrated and need to drink more (which I agree.. I need to do better about drinking water). She didn't seem to think it was any reason to worry. Still no bump for me! Though my stomach feels harder if that makes sense. What about you? Are you getting a bump yet? :)


----------



## Traveling mom

My dr told me in the us the 2nd trimester begins at the beginning of week 13. I'm 11+3 today so I'm almost there! I also scheduled my NT scan for May 7th I'll be 13+2. Getting excited to see peanut again!


----------



## Princesskell

Rame said:


> Hi fellow Nov mommies! Please add me to the group. I have a 5 year old DD, with #2 coming up on Nov 8th! I'm excited but also feeling very apprehensive about our growing family. I work full time and so does hubby, and we don't have any family nearby so we'll see how we'll manage with 2 kids!
> 
> Hope you're all enjoying your pregnancy so far! I have morning sickness but only really threw up 3x so far.. a lot different from DD where I threw up pretty much almost everyday! So maybe we're having a boy this time around :happydance:
> 
> I've had two ultrasounds so far.. at 7 weeks and 10 weeks, and both showed good strong heartbeat. Lil bean was moving and kicking up a storm on the second :haha: They also found a huge cyst on my left ovary measuring almost 10cm. Appears to be simple and fluid filled, at least, whew! They are closely monitoring to see if I will be needing surgery on my second tri to either drain or take it out *gulps* That's why my next u/s is this coming May 5th to see if it's growing or not. On the plus side, I'm getting pampered with so many u/s and get to see my lil bubba! :happydance:
> 
> Haven't told anyone at work, though really, I am so showing! Partly maybe cause of the cyst, partly cause it's my second, and partly cause I'm just so grossly bloated! ugh!
> 
> Also, I started having kids later in age so I'm probably one of the older ones here in the forum! lol anyone a late starter like me??
> 
> Looking forward to this journey with all of you!

Welcome Rame...congratulations! I will add you to the first page :happydance:
I'm 33 now and would have preferred to start a little younger but everything has been fine so far xxx



Dogtanian said:


> Hi Everyone,
> We had our scan today.Everything looked great measured exactly 12 weeks so 2 -3 days ahead of when i thought i ovulated.
> Nuchal measurement was 1.50,so thats good.Heart rate 164.
> We didnt get a pic,have to go back and get it tomorrow cos we didnt have cash lol
> PK can you change my due date again to the 6th nov please
> :dust:

Will do! Xxx

Congrats on all the happy scans everyone! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

I can't tell if I have a bump or not. I don't have a totally flat tummy to begin with so it is hard to say if it's bigger or not! It doesn't feel much bigger yet... I just hope it is easy enough to hide until 12 weeks when I announce!


----------



## DragonflyWing

I'm 30 and will be 31 when this baby is born. I was 29 when my twins were born. I actually feel like I'm getting a late start...my mom had me when she was 18, so growing up with a young mom seems "normal" to me. However, I said I wanted to start having kids before I turned 30, and I met that goal :) This one may be our last, so I think I'm still young enough.

Anyone else finding that they have very little warning when they throw up? I'm having food aversions...and the other day all I did was look in the cabinet and see a can of tuna, and I didn't even make it to the bathroom. Threw up right on the hall floor...argh. Nothing like cleaning up vomit when you're feeling nauseous. The other day, DH was hogging the bathroom, and I had to make a mad dash up the stairs to the other bathroom. Thankfully, I made it that time, but it was close. :wacko:

Thankfully I haven't been feeling nauseous all the time, it comes and goes...but it doesn't take much to set it off.


----------



## Lilaala

I turn 30 this summer, right before I'll hit the 20wk mark. I work in the medical imaging department and we see plenty of 40 year olds coming in for their OB scans.


Scan went great, we saw the little nub that will be the right leg 'kick' while we were watching. So amazing :cloud9: 

Turns out I ovulated a bit late, my EDD is officially Nov 27 now as I measured 9 weeks exactly.


----------



## kazine

Had a good night telling parents tonight :D. I will post more details tomorrow as we are staying over OHs parents tonight. But one thing I will say is that OH brought the doppler over and we let them listen to the heartbeat :)


----------



## GeralynB

Traveling mom said:


> My dr told me in the us the 2nd trimester begins at the beginning of week 13. I'm 11+3 today so I'm almost there! I also scheduled my NT scan for May 7th I'll be 13+2. Getting excited to see peanut again!

Depending on how you look at it, I'm in the second trimester!



kazine said:


> Had a good night telling parents tonight :D. I will post more details tomorrow as we are staying over OHs parents tonight. But one thing I will say is that OH brought the doppler over and we let them listen to the heartbeat :)

Yay for announcing. i bet it feels so good to tell everyone!

Just found out I won't be able to do my gender party until May 10 now. We were going to do it May 3 but my mom is in the hospital and won't be getting out until May 6. So now I have to wait another week to find out the gender. :(


----------



## kazine

Happy 2nd trimester & announcement day & engagement party day to me!


----------



## DissySunshine

Went in for my first exam today and the doctor used a doppler to find the heartbeat. She couldn't find it :( She said it's completely normal at 10 weeks and that less than 50% actually hear it, but still...going in for a sonogram in the morning. I'm so nervous. SO nervous. :wacko:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

DissySunshine said:


> Went in for my first exam today and the doctor used a doppler to find the heartbeat. She couldn't find it :( She said it's completely normal at 10 weeks and that less than 50% actually hear it, but still...going in for a sonogram in the morning. I'm so nervous. SO nervous. :wacko:

Sorry you didnt hear it but shes right too. Must have far bit of room and still be rather small i found ours last night then totally disappear so deffo got to hit on a right time. Good luck scan.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im so happy to see 12 weeks my god what a bump ride ive had to get here (Thankfully my sickness has calmed down to more managable level last 24hrs) 

I'm 24 (i was unplanned teen mum at 17,gave birth when i was 18) 
My birthday is 16th Nov and would be amazing to celebrate with new baby here. 

We will be telling our girls this afternoon, not sure how to answer if i get the questions off my eldest how did baby get in there or how does it get out. 

Ill tell rest of friends and family on FB later. 

Listening to HB last night (been few days) wow what a differance. Baby sounds much more active, came right under the doppler amd sounded like it kicked it.


----------



## apple_20

Yay Kazine have a great day!
Dissysunshine don't worry as others said it's hard to find so early. You get a lovely scan!
Mummytoamber congrats on 12 weeks that's one of the best milestones :)


----------



## laurarebecca1

DissySunshine said:


> Went in for my first exam today and the doctor used a doppler to find the heartbeat. She couldn't find it :( She said it's completely normal at 10 weeks and that less than 50% actually hear it, but still...going in for a sonogram in the morning. I'm so nervous. SO nervous. :wacko:

Seriously don't worry! It took me a good half an hour to find mine at 10 weeks and was so faint most of the times and I could only listen for 3-5 seconds and I had to push really hard to hear (which midwife probably didn't do for you!)

Where as now at 12 weeks baby is bout inch and half directly below belly button and that's where it likes to play and it's so easy to find until he/she starts wriggling and kicking and then swims away lol!! Trust me it'll get easier to find as you get further along!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey 

Massive sigh of relief baby is all fine and dandy! My EDD is 6th Nov Can you move me please PK. (went forward 1 day from my guess was 10th on early scan) 
Nice to see baby move and jump as last scan i had she didnt move at all haha. 

Bit peed off by fact i paid £10 for 2 pictures and they are the same grr.


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> Hey
> 
> Massive sigh of relief baby is all fine and dandy! My EDD is 6th Nov (went forward 1 day from my guess was 10th on early scan)
> Nice to see baby move and jump as last scan i had she didnt move at all haha.
> 
> Bit peed off by fact i paid £10 for 2 pictures and they are the same grr.

Aww yeyyhh for moving ahead!! I have a feeling that is going to happen, I think I'm going to ask for 2/3 different pictures! That is really annoying!!

'She' ...do you have an inkling that it's a girl? Everyone keeps calling our baby a boy lol 'him' this 'he' that


----------



## Princesskell

kazine said:


> Happy 2nd trimester & announcement day & engagement party day to me!

Awwwww...enjoy Kaz!!


DissySunshine said:


> Went in for my first exam today and the doctor used a doppler to find the heartbeat. She couldn't find it :( She said it's completely normal at 10 weeks and that less than 50% actually hear it, but still...going in for a sonogram in the morning. I'm so nervous. SO nervous. :wacko:

fxd everything is fine xxx


MummyToAmberx said:


> Im so happy to see 12 weeks my god what a bump ride ive had to get here (Thankfully my sickness has calmed down to more managable level last 24hrs)
> 
> I'm 24 (i was unplanned teen mum at 17,gave birth when i was 18)
> My birthday is 16th Nov and would be amazing to celebrate with new baby here.
> 
> We will be telling our girls this afternoon, not sure how to answer if i get the questions off my eldest how did baby get in there or how does it get out.
> 
> Ill tell rest of friends and family on FB later.
> 
> Listening to HB last night (been few days) wow what a differance. Baby sounds much more active, came right under the doppler amd sounded like it kicked it.




MummyToAmberx said:


> Hey
> 
> Massive sigh of relief baby is all fine and dandy! My EDD is 6th Nov Can you move me please PK. (went forward 1 day from my guess was 10th on early scan)
> Nice to see baby move and jump as last scan i had she didnt move at all haha.
> 
> Bit peed off by fact i paid £10 for 2 pictures and they are the same grr.

have a fun day telling people, glad you're feeling slightly better.
Great news the scan went well. I will change the first page.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Hey
> 
> Massive sigh of relief baby is all fine and dandy! My EDD is 6th Nov (went forward 1 day from my guess was 10th on early scan)
> Nice to see baby move and jump as last scan i had she didnt move at all haha.
> 
> Bit peed off by fact i paid £10 for 2 pictures and they are the same grr.
> 
> Aww yeyyhh for moving ahead!! I have a feeling that is going to happen, I think I'm going to ask for 2/3 different pictures! That is really annoying!!
> 
> 'She' ...do you have an inkling that it's a girl? Everyone keeps calling our baby a boy lol 'him' this 'he' thatClick to expand...

I didnt expect it too seems im paying such silly amount for one so just goes to show.

No i mean last scan i had she didnt move much referring to my youngest girl 12wk scan. 

This baby looks very different got odd head still. 
I look forward to seeing your pictures next :D


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats mummy! Have a great day Kazine!


----------



## teacup

My tummy has suddenly gone hard today! I wonder if that means my uterus has finally 'righted' itself? Last scan the midwife had to rebook me another scan as she couldn't get all the measurements done she needed because I have a retroverted uterus (my uterus tilts back towards my spine). It's meant to be fairly common and most correct themselves between 12-14 weeks. Anyone else notice their tummy go hard at 12 weeks? Not sure if it's related to my uterus changing position or is just normal for 12 weeks? xx


----------



## DissySunshine

MummyToAmberx said:


> DissySunshine said:
> 
> 
> Went in for my first exam today and the doctor used a doppler to find the heartbeat. She couldn't find it :( She said it's completely normal at 10 weeks and that less than 50% actually hear it, but still...going in for a sonogram in the morning. I'm so nervous. SO nervous. :wacko:
> 
> Sorry you didnt hear it but shes right too. Must have far bit of room and still be rather small i found ours last night then totally disappear so deffo got to hit on a right time. Good luck scan.Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm just ready to see the little one for sure now!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My announcement had to totally change my idea as i cant travel anywhere still, im bursting to tell :haha:

Here is my scan too. 


https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c252/rammstein_666/pizapcom1016832530498504641398438421158_zps016cd9dd.jpg
 



Attached Files:







12+1 scan.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Hi ladies,

It's been a while since I posted here. I decided to take a break from bnb until I'm past the first trimester since I didn't like to see all the sad stories that I read in the first tri thread. I'm excited to be back...hopefully you don't mind if I jump right back in.


----------



## Twinklie12

Great announcement mummy!

Welcome back soon!


----------



## Shineystar

Hi everyone,

I have had a wee break from B&B as honestly I was a bit hormonal the sad stories were a bit much and I was mega jealous of all the scans as I was pretty far on and the stinking NHS gave me a late appt again! (had this problem last time!)

anyway my scan is finally on Tuesday but ill be nearly 14 weeks by then so I hope we can at least get some good pictures. 

Desperate to just let the news out its been murder keeping quiet all this time and my tummy is starting to give me away!

I hope everyone is well, I guess im in the second trimester now! (my ticker is wrong by 2 days)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Welcome back soontobepreg & shineystar.

Hope you are both well. x


----------



## Princesskell

SoonToBePreg said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> It's been a while since I posted here. I decided to take a break from bnb until I'm past the first trimester since I didn't like to see all the sad stories that I read in the first tri thread. I'm excited to be back...hopefully you don't mind if I jump right back in.




Shineystar said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have had a wee break from B&B as honestly I was a bit hormonal the sad stories were a bit much and I was mega jealous of all the scans as I was pretty far on and the stinking NHS gave me a late appt again! (had this problem last time!)
> 
> anyway my scan is finally on Tuesday but ill be nearly 14 weeks by then so I hope we can at least get some good pictures.
> 
> Desperate to just let the news out its been murder keeping quiet all this time and my tummy is starting to give me away!
> 
> I hope everyone is well, I guess im in the second trimester now! (my ticker is wrong by 2 days)

Welcome back ladies...second tri is definitely a relief :thumbup:

Love the announcement mummytoamber :happydance:


----------



## Rame

Oh wow, this forum sure gets busy! A lot posted already in one day!

Great scans, ladies! I cannot wait for when we start getting THE gender scan :happydance:

Age is totally a relative thing, IMO. When I had DD at 35, I felt old, but now... naah! So for me having kids in your early 30s is not old at all, though I know we each have our own preferences, and again it's a relative thing :) So long as you feel you're ready emotionally and psychologically to raise a child, and you take good care of your health, you're good :)

Who here is having their second? I'm beginning to see how I'm approaching this pregnancy a lot different from my first so I'm curious to know others' perspective. 

In my first, my primary concerns were how labor would feel (I was so nervous!), making sure I have all the baby stuff ready for when the baby arrives, etc. Now it's... preparing myself for the sleepless nights I will have especially in the first few months, crunching numbers to fit in the extra money needed in our budget, etc haha


----------



## MarieMo7

Rame said:


> In my first, my primary concerns were how labor would feel (I was so nervous!), making sure I have all the baby stuff ready for when the baby arrives, etc. Now it's... preparing myself for the sleepless nights I will have especially in the first few months, crunching numbers to fit in the extra money needed in our budget, etc haha

Sooooo true. DD is a handful as it is, I'm nervous about bringing a second one into the mix. And the sleepless nights?!?? Gah! Those first few weeks were rough. We were blessed with a good night sleeper so that always helped, so I'm hoping our 2nd is the same. Ha! Probably not. Oh well.

I'm dreading that 2nd daycare bill. We need both incomes to make it work, and we make exactly the same amount of money - so we literally each bring in half of the income, and can't afford to cut our income to 50%. Two daycares...$350 per week. $1400 per month. I think I'm going to cry just thinking about it. Although DD will be almost 3 when Baby goes into daycare, so we might start looking into other (cheaper) programs, like preschools or Mother's Day Out programs (assuming our schedules can accommodate).


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> My announcement had to totally change my idea as i cant travel anywhere still, im bursting to tell :haha:
> 
> Here is my scan too.
> 
> 
> https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c252/rammstein_666/pizapcom1016832530498504641398438421158_zps016cd9dd.jpg

Such a cute annoucement!!!


----------



## Princesskell

I'm on my 2nd Rame...it's definitely different ths time round.
I'm struggling with a lot of guilt for both babies :dohh: 
Also struggling a lot more with my body this time round, but I'm excited as I know how wonderful t will be and I'm savouring every moment even more! Xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Quick question for those that have had 4d scan before.

When did you have it and how good did you see baby?

I had my last one at 27weeks and she looked very squashed and had her foot in her face whole time. 

Earliest is 24 weeks but thinking baby might be to 'slim' still.


----------



## apple_20

Congrats on the the scan mummytoamber. I had my 4d scan at 28 weeks and it was perfect so maybe depends on position? DS was breech. 

Well I'm still worried about labour since DS was c-section still no idea how I will cope aiming for vbac.

As for sleepless nights? DS didn't sleep through the night until 8 months. He would wake up every 3 hours ish. Now he sleeps so well it will be a shock again.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Talking about sleepless nights; I didn't sleep through until I was about 9 (my poor parents!) so I hope our child isn't anything like me!!!


----------



## Twinklie12

This is my first and I feel like I am not doing enough research. Should i be reading more? And so much stuff to learn about so I know what to buy. Agh!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Twinklie12 said:


> This is my first and I feel like I am not doing enough research. Should i be reading more? And so much stuff to learn about so I know what to buy. Agh!

I feel exactly the same! I have no idea where to start or where to stop with buying stuff because you really can go crazy buying baby stuff! 

Any experiences mummy's want to advise on things maybe first timers defo don't need?! Or general buying advice?


----------



## Princesskell

I didn't buy much with F. We were team yellow so I just bought a first set of vests and babygros and neutral towels and Muslim cloths.
We did buy the Moses basket, car seat and buggy.
I would say leave buying certain things until baby is here as you might not need them or the baby might not like them...e.g F never liked the swing chair we chose when she was a few days old, we chose a vibrating one and she never really sat in it but loved the swinging one at my parents' house :dohh: Also we got bought a towelling ramp thing for the bath that F ended up loving, but friends bout those bath seat things and found their babies didn't like them
Also we got bought so many generous and thoughtful little gifts, that we got a lot of newborn clothes and things we never used!

Best thing is don't panic. All you have to have is a first couple of vests and babygros, 1 pack of nappies and a car seat if you are driving home from the hospital!! I was told so often that babies used to sleep in the bottom drawer!! Anything else can be bought as you need it in the first few days. Xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I think once youve had first you learn so much that when you have second you no you only need 1/4 of stuff you had last time lol plus some mums dont need 1 thing then others do. 

Id say be shocked how little you need in the beginning a lot buys can be put ofc until later. 

One of major things we havent done with our babies is nursery room, that can take massive chunk your budget.
We always kept them in with us (plus i did do a lot co-sleeping with my youngest) till 8-12 months again each to their own. 

Baby towels seem bit pointless to me and cost more. 
I had plastic changing station with bath tub in top - nightmare. Felt uncomfortable for me to use baby in and emptying wasnt straight forward.


Biggest money waste i bought was nappy wrapper. yuk! 

Best buy was bottle warmer with night light/cooling box. 

Swinging chair got little use, but enjoyed bouncey chair. 

I say if you unsure ask here and see what peoplez opinions are on them :)


----------



## GeralynB

Twinklie12 said:


> This is my first and I feel like I am not doing enough research. Should i be reading more? And so much stuff to learn about so I know what to buy. Agh!

It's my first too and I am pretty clueless. From talking to my SIL and some friends with kids they say you really don't need as much as you think you do. Once we find out the gender, we'll go register.


----------



## MarieMo7

You "need" diapers, wipes, a carseat and probably a stroller, and a place for baby to sleep. Crib, bassinet, Moses basket, or whatever works for you. Everything else is optional. For all the "nice to haves," check out resale shops or friends whose little ones are a little bigger. We got our crib as a hand-me-down, borrowed a bassinet, swing was borrowed, bouncy seat was a hand-me-down. We bought car seat and stroller new, that's about it. 

That being said, my favorite optional items were:
-a diaper caddy (diapers and wipes in one spot, plus a compartment for diaper cream, etc). We always changed DD on the floor so it was nice to carry from room to room.
-a wipe holder, but only because a thousand wipes come out at once and it was my husband's pet peeve; the holder was a lifesaver
-a boppy/breastfeeding pillow. 

That's it! :)


----------



## MissyLissy

Man, I am SUPER jealous of all you ladies due at the beginning of November, finishing your 12 week scans, announcing and and entering the second tri! I still feel like I have quite the road ahead of me! Lol

Also count me as a first time mommy who has NO IDEA what to get. My shop-aholic pregnant cousin is coming up tomorrow though, and she wants us to look for maternatity clothes and start looking for things for babies. I think it's a bit early for all that... But it will be fun none the less. She'll probably also help me register later this summer once we know genders. :)


----------



## SoonToBePreg

I'm also a first timer here, and I am wondering a lot about the labor, and what that will feel like. I haven't really bought anything... I've been to baby stores twice and got a little overwhelmed. The advice on here is really helpful. I'll try and start making a list so that its not so overwhelming to take in.


----------



## sandilion

Hi all! I forgot about this thread! Hope everyone has been well! My MS has finally calmed down. Ugh.... its been a rough time since 6 weeks. :sick: Now ive just got the flu :growlmad:

My advice for you first timer mumma's is to make sure you have plenty of onesies, nappies, nappy wipes, nappy rash creams and bedding. Oh and of course a car seat! The rest you can collect along the way. And if you plan to FF - of course bottles and formula. Just the basics is necessary at first. DS came 8 weeks early so we barely even had all the basics sorted!! But it turned out, what we had is all we needed (which wasn't much) and we easily collected things as we went.

Newborns just need sleep, milk, and their mumma (and pappa of course)

Don't stress, it will all fall into place!


----------



## Princesskell

SoonToBePreg I definitely got that overwhelmed feeling last time going in to the shops. I used to have panic attacks and get so upset, but it is true you hardly need anything.

The thing I didn't get last time was a breastfeeding/support pillow and this time that was my first purchase. I'm already using it to sleep. Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

These are my lists of what worked for us last time. DD very much taught us to AP her, so this reflects that parenting style.

Things you actually need:

- Maternity clothes
- Nappies and wipes- preferably reusable
- Nappy bucket/bin
- Vests, sleep suits, cardigans, hats
- Blankets
- Car seat
- Sling
- Bed set up for safe co-sleeping

Things that are nice to have:
- Support pillow for pregnancy and breastfeeding (I loved my Dreamgenii)
- Outfits for the baby
- Changing mat
- Play mat (eventually)
- Somewhere to put baby when you need hands free (swing/rocker/moses basket)
- Co-sleeping cot (or normal cot side attached to bed in side-car arrangement)
- Lots and of baby books - we loved reading to DD from the very start
- Rucksack to use as changing bag (by far the easiest type of bag when babywearing)

Things we had that never got used:
- Moses basket (she slept in it 2 hours once... That's it. The rest of the time she was in with us or no one slept!)
- Pram (switched to baby wearing very early- thankfully we'd been given a 2nd hand one so didn't waste money)
- Dummies
- Baby bath- much easier to just bath together
- Baby shoes (don't stay on apart from the soft leather type)
- A fully kitted out nursery (never slept in it, though we did use the bedding in the cot when it was in our room)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MissyLissy said:


> Man, I am SUPER jealous of all you ladies due at the beginning of November, finishing your 12 week scans, announcing and and entering the second tri! I still feel like I have quite the road ahead of me! Lol
> 
> Also count me as a first time mommy who has NO IDEA what to get. My shop-aholic pregnant cousin is coming up tomorrow though, and she wants us to look for maternatity clothes and start looking for things for babies. I think it's a bit early for all that... But it will be fun none the less. She'll probably also help me register later this summer once we know genders. :)

But TWO days till you hit double digitals thats a milestone. Then 12wk mark be there before you no it :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Whos got 20wk scan date? :D 

Mines 23rd June at 2:30 not far at all.


----------



## Princesskell

No 20w scan yet but they said it would be mid June.


Good point about baby shoes!! I will never buy baby shoes again before the child is walking and I will never buy them for presents either...no matter how cute they are!! Most pointless thing we had!! F didn't like having them on, they didn't go on easy and didn't stay on and I repeat they are pointless!! Xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

They booked me im and gave me date yesterday i was surprized! But a relief as god knows how long id been waiting for that letter lol


----------



## kazine

Announced the pregnancy at the engagement party last night.

Long story short, OH got to the part of the speech where he said &#8220;we&#8217;ve got a bit of an announcement to make&#8221; and I ran off the stage to BE SICK. 

I MISSED IT!!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Hey all,

Definitely great advice about essential and non essential things to buy! I definitely bought things first time round that I didn't use at all..:blush:


----------



## kazine

Okay here's full story of Thursday and Friday as promised haha.

Okay so on Thursday night we went over my dad and his fiancée&#8217;s house to tell them the news. We just gave them the card and let them open it, it took them a while to realise what it was because they just thought it was my brother&#8217;s baby on the front as he is expecting too. But I think she realised first and she just shouted, &#8220;YOU!?&#8221; and jumped up so excited to hug me haha. She&#8217;s such a happy excitable person anyway so her reaction was always going to overshadow my dads. He&#8217;s happy too though :D He was just like &#8220;ANOTHER ONE!!!!&#8221; as he just found out in January he&#8217;s going to be a granddad for the first time. Then he took us out for a meal :).

Straight after that we went to OH&#8217;s parents. My dad and my brother knew they were going to be getting a little &#8220;present&#8221; off us but we hadn&#8217;t said anything to OH&#8217;s parents. We just went in and gave them the card and OH&#8217;s mam looked terrified haha but she opened it. They seemed to have more of a shocked reaction, like stunned but happy haha. They popped the champagne and then we stayed over theirs. OH went home and got some stuff and brought the doppler over and we let them listen to the heartbeat! So that was nice, they&#8217;re just so amazed, even though she&#8217;s had 3 kids herself they&#8217;re still amazed by pregnancy etc. 

Then there was the party! 

It was a great night, loads of people turned up. Loads of mine and OH&#8217;s family, friends etc. Only 8 people knew in the room except for us. The dress hid the little bump pretty well haha. At half time when we got on stage to announce I was so nervous, hadn&#8217;t eaten anything and had felt a bit sick anyway but when we were up there, I just felt sicker and sicker and telling OH to hurry it along with the speech, he was talking through the microphone and I just kept saying &#8220;make it quicker, make it quicker,&#8221; started dry heaving on stage, trying to hide it, trying to get behind a curtain so I could try compose myself off stage, but I couldn&#8217;t, so I just had to jump off stage and run to the toilet, so I ended up missing the whole thing!! 

I ran into the toilets, all were occupied/out of order and then a girl left one of the toilets so I just ran in straight after her and threw up. She was like &#8220;oh god are you okay do you want me to hold you hair back&#8221; and I was just like &#8220;No no, I&#8217;m fine,&#8221; I turned around and realised I didn&#8217;t recognise her and just kind of went &#8220;who are you&#8221; hahahahaha! She said she was a friend of one of OH&#8217;s work mates who had come along and I was just like &#8220;I&#8217;m missing my own pregnancy announcement!&#8221; and she was like &#8220;What?!&#8221; and I said &#8220;I&#8217;m pregnant! OH is announcing it right now I just had to run off the stage to be sick!&#8221; she couldn&#8217;t believe it!

Obviously when I left the toilet I was crowded around by people wanting to congratulate and ask if I was okay haha. My aunty was in tears! Was a good night, I can not believe I missed my own pregnancy announcement because I was busy being sick. Embarrassing but at least it&#8217;s a funny story, and makes for a better story than us just announcing it on stage in a boring way!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Sounds like all that excitement was to much for your baby too bless you missing it but sounds like you had a good time :)


----------



## kazine

MummyToAmberx said:


> Sounds like all that excitement was to much for your baby too bless you missing it but sounds like you had a good time :)

Yeah I can't believe I missed it but had a great time. :D


----------



## MissyLissy

Haha! Awesome story, Kazine! It's better this way- a funny, pretty appropriate story! :)

I have my 20 week scan booked for July 7th when I'll be 20 weeks exactly. That's when we'll find out genders. I was hoping to find out earlier, but my office won't book the scan until you are between 20-22 weeks. I don't think we'll book a private gender scan either.


----------



## kazine

MissyLissy said:


> Haha! Awesome story, Kazine! It's better this way- a funny, pretty appropriate story! :)

It felt like such a disaster at the time but in retrospect it makes for a good story :thumbup:


----------



## GeralynB

Kazine- that's a great story!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Only 2 appt for 4d scan in august 
:-O


----------



## Rame

MarieMo7 said:


> Sooooo true. DD is a handful as it is, I'm nervous about bringing a second one into the mix. And the sleepless nights?!?? Gah! Those first few weeks were rough. We were blessed with a good night sleeper so that always helped, so I'm hoping our 2nd is the same. Ha! Probably not. Oh well.
> 
> I'm dreading that 2nd daycare bill. We need both incomes to make it work, and we make exactly the same amount of money - so we literally each bring in half of the income, and can't afford to cut our income to 50%. Two daycares...$350 per week. $1400 per month. I think I'm going to cry just thinking about it. Although DD will be almost 3 when Baby goes into daycare, so we might start looking into other (cheaper) programs, like preschools or Mother's Day Out programs (assuming our schedules can accommodate).

Marie, yes, this! I wasn't expecting the first few months (the first month especially!) to be that rough. It helps if you have a lot of support system around, but if it's just you and DH mostly, and you're BF... :coffee: Really brings into perspective that saying 'it takes a village to raise a child'! When my MIL finally came to help out after a few weeks, I was like ready to collapse!

And daycares.. expensive I know! I live in the Bay Area so it's super expensive here! I got DD on preschool right now, and have to put her in there full time since DH and I work FT as well, so it's about $1250 for one child! It's practically a month's rent! Now where to find that extra money for this lil one......



Princesskell said:


> I'm on my 2nd Rame...it's definitely different ths time round.
> I'm struggling with a lot of guilt for both babies :dohh:
> Also struggling a lot more with my body this time round, but I'm excited as I know how wonderful t will be and I'm savouring every moment even more! Xxx

I know! I feel totally the same way PK! Our DD is our pride and joy and pretty much she gets all the attention. Part of me thinks it will be great for her to grow up with a sibling (recognizing they might hate each other once in a while LOL), but part of me knows this will mean divided time AND resources. But then again I think maybe it's not such a bad thing to not have all the attention focused on her and teach her to be more independent. I still get guilt feelings though! 

And another thing...and I feel SO BAD about feeling this, but I'm hoping it's normal... I LOVE DD so much I could burst, and it's hard for me right now to imagine loving another child as much as I love DD... but then I remember...I could not imagine the powerful, all encompassing, unconditional love that could exist until my child was born.. so now, I wait for this same strong love to happen again second time around (though like I said, it's hard to imagine now!)


----------



## Rame

MummyToAmberx said:


> I think once youve had first you learn so much that when you have second you no you only need 1/4 of stuff you had last time lol plus some mums dont need 1 thing then others do.
> 
> Id say be shocked how little you need in the beginning a lot buys can be put ofc until later.

I totally agree with you!! And yes, and yes, and yes, to all the other mommies with the great list of 'must haves' and 'good to haves but not necessary' items. Some could really vary from mom to mom but there are some common denominators.

My personal list of must haves in the first couple of months, some of which are the most obvious: crib (or place for baby to sleep, or if co-sleeping, recommend a co-sleeper for safety and comfort), diapers, wipes (heaven sent!! even after the baby is weaned off of diapers, trust me!), car seat, baby clothes, but especially those you can use to wrap baby like a tight burrito (infants sleep better when they're wrapped tight, like how it felt like when they were in the womb), if you're not BF then bottles and formula of course...infants need very little in the first few months of life.. they sleep, poop, eat... that's it, so these essentials will give all that! But one that you cannot buy but your lil one will need most of all - love and hugs and being held constantly by mama and dada :thumbup:

My favorite 'non essentials', and some you won't really use till later - boppy pillow (or something similar if BF - really makes BF a lot more comfy, but I think this can also be used if FF), stroller (I mostly carried DD around when she was teeny, but as she got older and heavier, the stroller was good to have LOL), a bouncy and/or bumbo chair (or something similar), high chair or something similar when your lil one is ready to eat the first solids.


----------



## Rame

What a fun story Kazine! You'll have something to tell your lil one when he/she's older :)


----------



## Rame

Geralyn, I just realized you're on 2nd tri already (or almost, if you're using 14 weeks)!! Such a milestone, congratulations!! :happydance: I can't wait to join you soon!


----------



## GeralynB

Rame said:


> Geralyn, I just realized you're on 2nd tri already (or almost, if you're using 14 weeks)!! Such a milestone, congratulations!! :happydance: I can't wait to join you soon!

Yes so crazy. Time was going so slow in the beginning but now things seem to be speeding along. Baby will be here before I know it and life will never be the same!


----------



## apple_20

My 20 week is 16th June woop!

Kazine love that story hilarious now probably awful at the time !

Got a babyjogger city select it converts into double with second seat/car seat and got a great deal including the bassinet converter love it!


----------



## Twinklie12

Kazine that is a great story, even if you missed the announcement! You must be thrilled that everyone knows now!


----------



## Twinklie12

Thanks for all the suggestions ladies. Stores make you think you need so much stuff but I am sure you really don't!


----------



## Princesskell

Aw Kaz what a funny story!! 

Rame you wrote exactly my fears. How can I possibly love another child as much, without damaging the love I have for F?? :wacko:


----------



## kazine

It wasn't funny at the time for me!!! hahahaha!


----------



## kazine

The not so fun part of our announcement...

OH&#8217;s brother & his fiancée were not invited to the party for the atrocious way they have treated me ever since I got with my OH. We always tried to put it behind us and start anew, but they always just threw it back in our faces. (His brother once lost it and tried to beat him up and then later tried to beat his dad up on the same night :/) Then in February when me and OH got engaged they realised they were stuck with me and basically confronted us and demanded that we either start anew, or just forget it all and never speak to each other or see each other again. So they basically said jump and expected us to jump.

I told them it wasn&#8217;t going to be that simple and that it would take time for us to want to just forget everything, they said they agreed but just anything to shut us up really. Then of course we planned the party, his mother wouldn&#8217;t stop going on about how she thinks we should invite them but we stuck to it and decided not to. After all the amount of times I wasn&#8217;t invited to places by them was ludicrous, they stopped inviting OH out too after he refused to come out and leave me behind. 

So we didn&#8217;t invite them. She said she understood after everything but he was clearly bitter about it. BUT nevertheless, I told OH he better make the effort to ring his brother instead of letting him find out over Facebook or whatever. Out of respect. So OH rang after the speech, he didn&#8217;t answer. He rang her, she didn&#8217;t answer. So he got his dad to ring him, surprisingly he answered. He told him and the reaction he basically got was &#8220;oh right&#8221;. So unbelievably bitter about not being invited to the party that he can&#8217;t offer a happy reaction to his brother having a baby.

I&#8217;d be happy to just cut them out of our lives and our baby&#8217;s life altogether if it wasn&#8217;t for OH&#8217;s feelings and the fact his family would never ever let up about it. Christ.


----------



## kazine

Oh and in case anyone is still wondering, we got that deposit back :D


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Ugh, Kazine, I'm sorry his relationship with his brother is so complicated. My sister and I have a rough relationship too. It's hard because you are put in the middle, I'm sure!

Speaking of things we need, I'm getting really annoyed that the stroller I want is STILL out of stock. I know we have 30 more weeks, but I really just want to get it put on my registry or even purchased before it goes out of stock again. I like that it is reversible so baby can face me/OH when he/she is too big for the carseat, and it has a bassinet style setting, which is hard to find here in the US. There is a similar one made by a different company, but it is $100 more and I don't like it as much. It is so hard to find strollers which are reversible like that without paying $500-900, and I just won't/cant do that!


----------



## laurarebecca1

It's my scan tomorrow yeyyhh!!

I'm glad your annoucement went well Jodie (minus the throwing up part lol!)

Has anyone bought anything for baby/babies yet? I have a sudden urge to go shopping this week!!


----------



## laurarebecca1

My little bump <3 ...it's becoming hard to hide, roll on tomorrow and then I can shout it from the rooftops!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Princesskell

Cute bump Laura! Good luck tomorrow xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

Sorry to hear about your BIL's reaction Kazine. 

Cute bump Laura!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Thanks guys!!

I'm very much a planner so I've been creating a spreadsheet of everything I think I may need for baby and shopping around for the best deals!! For you bargain hunters I recommend home bargains, quality save and then buying while the baby events are on in aldi, asda and tesco! I'm buying mostly tommee tippee bottles, sterilser and breast feeding equipment, I've found home bargains have the best deals on the kits!! 19.99 for the breast feeding kit, such a bargain!! So far I reckon I've saved at least £100 just from shopping around for the feeding stuff!!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I'm very eager to go shopping, but we will do most of our shopping around August, maybe picking up a few things here or there. I'm honestly more worried about getting everything this time around than I was with my first pregnancy. I have no clue why I'm obsessing and worrying so much about this. We've done it once, I should know what we will need!

I wasn't able to bf last time around, so I'm trying to figure out what I will need different this time. Also, we are planning on trying cloth diapers, so we don't know exactly what kind we want and what we need. Luckily one of the girls from my last pregnancy group is going to mail us enough to get started.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> Thanks guys!!
> 
> I'm very much a planner so I've been creating a spreadsheet of everything I think I may need for baby and shopping around for the best deals!! For you bargain hunters I recommend home bargains, quality save and then buying while the baby events are on in aldi, asda and tesco! I'm buying mostly tommee tippee bottles, sterilser and breast feeding equipment, I've found home bargains have the best deals on the kits!! 19.99 for the breast feeding kit, such a bargain!! So far I reckon I've saved at least £100 just from shopping around for the feeding stuff!!

If you are getting microwave sterilser they only fit in certain ones. We always bought electric one. 


Ive got half stuff i need so dont need buy much but they are dearer stuff i need.


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!!
> 
> I'm very much a planner so I've been creating a spreadsheet of everything I think I may need for baby and shopping around for the best deals!! For you bargain hunters I recommend home bargains, quality save and then buying while the baby events are on in aldi, asda and tesco! I'm buying mostly tommee tippee bottles, sterilser and breast feeding equipment, I've found home bargains have the best deals on the kits!! 19.99 for the breast feeding kit, such a bargain!! So far I reckon I've saved at least £100 just from shopping around for the feeding stuff!!
> 
> If you are getting microwave sterilser they only fit in certain ones. We always bought electric one.
> 
> 
> Ive got half stuff i need so dont need buy much but they are dearer stuff i need.Click to expand...

That's really good advice I didn't even think about that. I'm going to buy an electric one anyway, seems much easier!! They are on offer af argos for £37 at the moment!


----------



## Cangaroo

laurarebecca1 said:


> Thanks guys!!
> 
> I'm very much a planner so I've been creating a spreadsheet of everything I think I may need for baby and shopping around for the best deals!! For you bargain hunters I recommend home bargains, quality save and then buying while the baby events are on in aldi, asda and tesco! I'm buying mostly tommee tippee bottles, sterilser and breast feeding equipment, I've found home bargains have the best deals on the kits!! 19.99 for the breast feeding kit, such a bargain!! So far I reckon I've saved at least £100 just from shopping around for the feeding stuff!!

What's in a breastfeeding kit? I don't intend to express until I go back to work so I won't he buying any feeding equipment.


----------



## eyemom

I am dying to buy stuff, but we have a lot of the basic stuff in neutral colors from when we had our DD. To buy much else, I need to know the sex! So I'll probably be waiting until late June before the spending spree can really begin.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Cangaroo said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!!
> 
> I'm very much a planner so I've been creating a spreadsheet of everything I think I may need for baby and shopping around for the best deals!! For you bargain hunters I recommend home bargains, quality save and then buying while the baby events are on in aldi, asda and tesco! I'm buying mostly tommee tippee bottles, sterilser and breast feeding equipment, I've found home bargains have the best deals on the kits!! 19.99 for the breast feeding kit, such a bargain!! So far I reckon I've saved at least £100 just from shopping around for the feeding stuff!!
> 
> What's in a breastfeeding kit? I don't intend to express until I go back to work so I won't he buying any feeding equipment.Click to expand...

This is the one I am thinking of buying! I intend to pump straight away to get baby used to a bottle as well as I know my cousin found it difficult swapping from breast to bottle and it means OH can get involved with feeding as well!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Something never crossed my mind as bought 1 with first baby and only did cold water to sterilser as was way to big to fit in. 

That doesnt sound bad for 37 im getting tommee tippee perfect prep, see what prices are at baby show.

Just thinking aint seen hopeful around for weeks, i hope everything is okay with her.


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> Something never crossed my mind as bought 1 with first baby and only did cold water to sterilser as was way to big to fit in.
> 
> That doesnt sound bad for 37 im getting tommee tippee perfect prep, see what prices are at baby show.
> 
> Just thinking aint seen hopeful around for weeks, i hope everything is okay with her.

That perfect prep looks really good!! Oooo might have to look at that! When is the baby show?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Something never crossed my mind as bought 1 with first baby and only did cold water to sterilser as was way to big to fit in.
> 
> That doesnt sound bad for 37 im getting tommee tippee perfect prep, see what prices are at baby show.
> 
> Just thinking aint seen hopeful around for weeks, i hope everything is okay with her.
> 
> That perfect prep looks really good!! Oooo might have to look at that! When is the baby show?Click to expand...

Im all for less work haha.

Birmingham 16-18th may

London is mid-end october.


----------



## Pussy Galore

laurarebecca1 said:


> Cangaroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!!
> 
> I'm very much a planner so I've been creating a spreadsheet of everything I think I may need for baby and shopping around for the best deals!! For you bargain hunters I recommend home bargains, quality save and then buying while the baby events are on in aldi, asda and tesco! I'm buying mostly tommee tippee bottles, sterilser and breast feeding equipment, I've found home bargains have the best deals on the kits!! 19.99 for the breast feeding kit, such a bargain!! So far I reckon I've saved at least £100 just from shopping around for the feeding stuff!!
> 
> What's in a breastfeeding kit? I don't intend to express until I go back to work so I won't he buying any feeding equipment.Click to expand...
> 
> This is the one I am thinking of buying! I intend to pump straight away to get baby used to a bottle as well as I know my cousin found it difficult swapping from breast to bottle and it means OH can get involved with feeding as well!Click to expand...

Laura - that is just what we did first time round! OH did the 10pm feed from a bottle of expressed milk which gave me a break and baby became used to a bottle too! Good plan :)


----------



## Traveling mom

Did anyone else see there is a January group now! Makes it seem like time is flying by! I'm very eager to be in the 2nd trimester! 

I also broke down and ordered a Doppler today. I want it to come in the mail right now!! I'm so impatient


----------



## Traveling mom

MummyToAmberx said:


> Something never crossed my mind as bought 1 with first baby and only did cold water to sterilser as was way to big to fit in.
> 
> That doesnt sound bad for 37 im getting tommee tippee perfect prep, see what prices are at baby show.
> 
> Just thinking aint seen hopeful around for weeks, i hope everything is okay with her.

Not to stir up any drama but I haven't heard from hopeful since she got reprimanded by an administrator for some comments she made on a post in the first tri thread. I do hope everything is ok with her.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Pussy Galore said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cangaroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!!
> 
> I'm very much a planner so I've been creating a spreadsheet of everything I think I may need for baby and shopping around for the best deals!! For you bargain hunters I recommend home bargains, quality save and then buying while the baby events are on in aldi, asda and tesco! I'm buying mostly tommee tippee bottles, sterilser and breast feeding equipment, I've found home bargains have the best deals on the kits!! 19.99 for the breast feeding kit, such a bargain!! So far I reckon I've saved at least £100 just from shopping around for the feeding stuff!!
> 
> What's in a breastfeeding kit? I don't intend to express until I go back to work so I won't he buying any feeding equipment.Click to expand...
> 
> This is the one I am thinking of buying! I intend to pump straight away to get baby used to a bottle as well as I know my cousin found it difficult swapping from breast to bottle and it means OH can get involved with feeding as well!Click to expand...
> 
> Laura - that is just what we did first time round! OH did the 10pm feed from a bottle of expressed milk which gave me a break and baby became used to a bottle too! Good plan :)Click to expand...

It's good to hear it works!! The last feed seems like a good idea too, I'll suggest this to OH!! Thanks!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Traveling mom said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Something never crossed my mind as bought 1 with first baby and only did cold water to sterilser as was way to big to fit in.
> 
> That doesnt sound bad for 37 im getting tommee tippee perfect prep, see what prices are at baby show.
> 
> Just thinking aint seen hopeful around for weeks, i hope everything is okay with her.
> 
> Not to stir up any drama but I haven't heard from hopeful since she got reprimanded by an administrator for some comments she made on a post in the first tri thread. I do hope everything is ok with her.Click to expand...

Oh right i didnt know about that, just thinking about fact she had sch too (if thats right word) 

ive not seen jan thread... omg! That feels so good to hear. I cant wait to be fully in 2nd tri too. 

One thing ive noticed for example sitting on the toilet or sitting on sofa with my legs up im starting to feel like ive got a hard ball low down, wondering if this is uterus moving up a bit more.


----------



## apple_20

I'm 13 weeks today! Not sure whether to count my self as second tri but defo will by next week.

Telling work tomorrow! Told oh parents today they are thrilled. At last no more hiding my bloats bump!


----------



## littlefishygg

Traveling mom said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Something never crossed my mind as bought 1 with first baby and only did cold water to sterilser as was way to big to fit in.
> 
> That doesnt sound bad for 37 im getting tommee tippee perfect prep, see what prices are at baby show.
> 
> Just thinking aint seen hopeful around for weeks, i hope everything is okay with her.
> 
> Not to stir up any drama but I haven't heard from hopeful since she got reprimanded by an administrator for some comments she made on a post in the first tri thread. I do hope everything is ok with her.Click to expand...

I was following that thread for a little while and I think she was temporarily banned from the boards by an admin. Hopefully everything is good with her though and I am sure she will be back soon. 



Oh the topic of bottles
I am hoping to mix expressing and breast feeding so that my OH can bond by feeding the baby and give me a break. I am the type of person that needs sleep in the morning, I can stay up all night but try and wake me when I am sleeping and it's horrendous (a legacy of years of working only night shifts, I sleep better when it is light!), whereas he is the opposite so we hope to do that I am in charge of the late night feeds and then he will take over for the early morning ones to give me a few hours solid sleep in the early hours.


----------



## littlefishygg

apple_20 said:


> I'm 13 weeks today! Not sure whether to count my self as second tri but defo will by next week.
> 
> Telling work tomorrow! Told oh parents today they are thrilled. At last no more hiding my bloats bump!

I count myself as in the 2nd tri already, mainly because I don't feel I can relate to the 1st tri boards anymore and the sad stories distress me. Saying that I don't quite fit on the 2nd tri boards with my lack of bump. It's an awkward stage, it is like the preteen stage of pregnancy, just not quite fitting anyway!


----------



## apple_20

I agree about not relating well to either board in this in between phase. 

First tri is pretty scary I'm happy to be out of it but not quite feeling in 2nd.


----------



## laurarebecca1

I totally agree about being between trimesters, a very awkward stage! I much prefer this thread anyway!


----------



## trumpetbeth

I enjoy this thread as well. I did break down and purchase a Doppler.... I am going to wait to use it until my 12 week appointment first though. I want to hear the heartbeat at the doctors and make sure everything is totally ok first. 
I am so close to tweleve weeks... I am so ready to be done with the progesterone pessaries.


----------



## Princesskell

Oh no poor Hopeful :wacko:

Take care buying too much feeding stuff so early is my advice. I planned on formula feeding but F did not agree, so I wasted a lot of money on bottles and steriliser, formula etc. I tried to combo feed from the start to allow others to help so bought a pump early on, but could never get her to have a bottle so again...waste.
I won't make the same mistake this time :dohh:

Xxx


----------



## MarieMo7

Princesskell said:


> Oh no poor Hopeful :wacko:
> 
> Take care buying too much feeding stuff so early is my advice. I planned on formula feeding but F did not agree, so I wasted a lot of money on bottles and steriliser, formula etc. I tried to combo feed from the start to allow others to help so bought a pump early on, but could never get her to have a bottle so again...waste.
> I won't make the same mistake this time :dohh:
> 
> Xxx

You also don't know what baby will take to. I wasted a lot of money on Tommee Tippee because I read that it mimicked breast well. DD hated them. She preferred the plain old nipples from the medela pump kit! Sad, they were so cute!


----------



## Twinklie12

I love this thread too!

I started my weekly(?) bump pics today at 10 weeks. Not announced yet but can't wait to in a few weeks!


----------



## kazine

Okay so MY family's side of the pregnancy announcement drama. Long story short my mother is insane. She bullied me growing up calling me names (tramp, greasy hair etc) and shaming me, when I was 17 I thought I wanted a sex change and I told her and she shamed me and kicked me out and told my whole family. She found out I was suicidal and self harming and she laughed at me, called me an attention seeker, kicked me out and told me I wasn't welcome under her roof until I'd had psychiatric help. She's lied to my dad and told him I'm posting on Facebook saying I want to kill myself to deliberately cause trouble. She printed off chat logs of me talking about my self harm and suicidal thoughts and body hate, and showed them to my much adored nanna who died a month later thinking those awful things of her granddaughter. The worst thing I remember her doing is having loud phone/cam sex in the PC room when I was around 10 and my brother around 8, we thought something was wrong so we were trying to get in the room, when she realised we were opening the door she didn't stop, she just held the door shut from the inside. Ever since she kicked my out when I was 17 I haven't been on speaking terms with her.

She found out my brother's fiancée was pregnant over Facebook (my brother has cut her out of his life too for similar reasons) she messaged her saying "I didn't appreciate finding out that I was going to be a grandmother over facebook" blablabla. Brother's fiancée didn't reply. 

I obviously don't want my mother in my baby's life for above reasons, so I had no intention of telling her about my pregnancy. My cousin wanted to tell her so that she wouldn't get it in the neck for keeping it from her and letting her find out over Facebook. She read my cousins message on the night of the party and didn't reply until the following evening simply saying thank you for telling me. 

BUT my dad then received a message over Facebook from my mother's husband, asking to meet up to "discuss" things. My dad has agreed just purely out of curiosity of what he's got to say. I'm not looking forward to hearing the outcome tbh. What else can it be other than her husband laying on the guilt about how she's crying all day because neither of her kids want anything to do with her, she's still grieving over her own mother who died 4 years ago (she shrugged her shoulders when she found out she had cancer because it was "her own fault" for smoking, that's how much she doesn't care, and is just using her mothers death as a means to get attention, much the same as she is using "losing" my brother and I, after kicking us BOTH out of her house, as a means to get attention) and now she's devastated because she realises she has 2 grandchildren on the way and she isn't ever going to get to see either of them.

Honestly I knew as soon as I got pregnant I would get drama from her. This is just the beginning.

I am honestly convinced she will try to take my brother and I to court for access to her grandchildren, not that she has a leg to stand on in court without having ever met the children. She's also an alcoholic and the fact that both of her kids want nothing to do with her just goes to show what a horrible woman she really is.


----------



## Rhapsodi

I hope you don't mind a late entry. I'm due Nov 17th with my first (but my 2 nephews live with us). I'm 11weeks tomorrow. We have had some complications but everything is ok right now, praying it stats that way. I ordered a Doppler today to help me keep peace of mind between appointments. 

I was feeling in between trimesters and needed more positive stories. Like some of you said. 

Kazine I feel for you. I'm expecting huge issues with my brother (father of the kids we have) and his wife. We don't plan to talk to him about it at all and will keep our child as far from them as we can. The drama is so hard with the pregnancy too! Take care of yourself! Your doing what you think is best and that's all that matters!

Thanks for letting me join...


----------



## sandilion

Wow Kazine ... sorry to hear you have such a vile mother. Absolutely shocking! I know how it feels, my mother is F'd up as well.


----------



## MissyLissy

Twinklie12 said:


> I love this thread too!
> 
> I started my weekly(?) bump pics today at 10 weeks. Not announced yet but can't wait to in a few weeks!
> 
> View attachment 758879



Ahhh! Cute! Yay for being a prune! :happydance: When do you plan on announcing, Twinklie? Have you told anyone yet?


----------



## MissyLissy

Well... I still feel first tri-ish (but growing! Lol). The next two weeks cannot go fast enough. DH and I have slowly started to tell people we are close to (with the disclaimer that its still early, yada, yada), but we plan on not making it totally public until after my genetic scan at 12+3. I hope time flies!


----------



## Twinklie12

Thanks Missy! I don't plan to announce until a little bit after 12 weeks which will be a day or two after Mother's Day. Time is going by sooo slowly now!


----------



## Princesskell

Rhapsodi said:


> I hope you don't mind a late entry. I'm due Nov 17th with my first (but my 2 nephews live with us). I'm 11weeks tomorrow. We have had some complications but everything is ok right now, praying it stats that way. I ordered a Doppler today to help me keep peace of mind between appointments.
> 
> I was feeling in between trimesters and needed more positive stories. Like some of you said.
> 
> Kazine I feel for you. I'm expecting huge issues with my brother (father of the kids we have) and his wife. We don't plan to talk to him about it at all and will keep our child as far from them as we can. The drama is so hard with the pregnancy too! Take care of yourself! Your doing what you think is best and that's all that matters!
> 
> Thanks for letting me join...

Welcome to the thread and congratulations :flower: I'm sorry for the rough start to your pregnancy but I hope things continue to be happy and healthy from now on :hugs:
I have added you to the first page xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Twinklie12 said:


> I love this thread too!
> 
> I started my weekly(?) bump pics today at 10 weeks. Not announced yet but can't wait to in a few weeks!
> 
> View attachment 758879

Aww bless thats lovely :)


----------



## laurarebecca1

Here's our gorgeous little baby! New due date 7th November!! 

Nub theory anyone??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> Here's our gorgeous little baby! New due date 7th November!!
> 
> Nub theory anyone??

Aww fantastic news! Im just looking and thinking off mine at 12+1 seems be big growth differance such short amount of time.

Id say girl


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Here's our gorgeous little baby! New due date 7th November!!
> 
> Nub theory anyone??
> 
> Aww fantastic news! Im just looking and thinking off mine at 12+1 seems be big growth differance such short amount of time.
> 
> Id say girlClick to expand...

Well she took measurements quite a few times, one was 12 +4 but then she wrote done in notes 12+3! It does seem a massive difference in such a short space of time! 

I'm leaning towards girl too!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Rhapsodi - Hi and welcome to the thread!

Laura - Lovely scan pic.. I would also say girl :)

Twinklie - fab bump pic!

I agree with those still waiting to announce - this last few days/weeks until the 12 wk scan are dragging! I am so impatient now!


----------



## kazine

I was so sick of waiting to announce lol, I found out on 20th February and didn't announce until 25th April. Yikes.


----------



## Twinklie12

Thanks ladies! Look forward to having a real bump. For now I just feel bloated. Plus nauseous all the time!


----------



## MissyLissy

Gosh.... I know you shouldn't wish your life away, but I just want to get to my 12+3 scan sooooo badly! Lol... Finally a prune today but it still feels I've got a ways to go!


----------



## Twinklie12

Happy 10 weeks Missy! I know how you feel. Trying to just enjoy it, but hiding such big news is just no fun anymore!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MissyLissy said:


> Gosh.... I know you shouldn't wish your life away, but I just want to get to my 12+3 scan sooooo badly! Lol... Finally a prune today but it still feels I've got a ways to go!

do you have any plans before your scan? ive always found focusing on these make time go quicker :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

When these headaches hit they are horrible. Anyone else getting increase in them? 

Not sure if i said but im booked in for GTT test on 5th aug.


----------



## KCwantsbaby

MummyToAmberx said:


> When these headaches hit they are horrible. Anyone else getting increase in them?
> 
> Not sure if i said but im booked in for GTT test on 5th aug.

YES, mine are everyday!!!!!!!!!!! ugh.....


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Rhapsodi, welcome

Trumpet, I purchased a doppler too, and my hubby and I use it almost every night. Are there any risk concerns that anybody knows off with a doppler? Is it possible to use it too much?

Twinklie, great bump pic. Can't really tell you're pregnant yet. I'm looking forward to mine coming in too.

Kazine, that's really sad, I can't imagine a mother that hateful towards her kids. Sorry about all the family drama. 

Laura, nice scan pics. I keep staring at mine, I still can't believe there's a human growing in there :). 

Afm, I think the next thing that I'm so looking forward to is my baby kicking. My sister is also pregnant with her first, and she felt her kick at 14 weeks. I think that will be awesome when I finally start to get some response from my baby.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

MummyToAmberx said:


> When these headaches hit they are horrible. Anyone else getting increase in them?
> 
> Not sure if i said but im booked in for GTT test on 5th aug.

Whats's causing your headaches? I had them earlier on esp when I stood up too quick or bent down for any reason. I learnt my blood pressure was dropping too fast and triggering headaches. I just started changing positions really slowly and they went away.


----------



## MarieMo7

I had headaches early on, horrible ones. I learned to make sure that I eat shortly after waking, and keep very well hydrated. If those two things are done, I can keep headaches at bay. I've also found a magnesium supplement helps as well. Just watch out which kind you take, depending on your current symptoms. I take magnesium glycinate, which has a laxative effect...but since I'm constipated, it actually helps things :) Magnesium calcate and others don't have as great of absorption rates, but they don't have the side effects either.


----------



## Jalanis22

Laura i think its a girl! If you search gender prediction at 12 weeks online when its a girl the look a like penis is facing down like yours! And the boys of course sticking right up! Ahhh exciting cant wait for all of us to find out.

AFM i stopped feeling flutters which makes me worry alot but DH says its ok cause when we went to see ultrasound baby was wiggling and i didnt feel it. I just hope everything is ok.


----------



## salu_34

MummyToAmberx said:


> When these headaches hit they are horrible. Anyone else getting increase in them?
> 
> Not sure if i said but im booked in for GTT test on 5th aug.

Before I got pregnant I'd get headaches quite frequently. Would pop some Motrin and be done with it. Now I think I've maybe gotten a total of three headaches since finding out. Last one was Friday and it was horrid. I just try and sit quietly in a calm and dark space until it passes.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

soontobepreg - i think todays may have been caused by lack of water but my god just more painful not what im use too. 

I did read on my app said around wk 10 can get increase of headaches with increased blood. Ill deffo keep a eye on them though. 
Ive had to start moving more slowly or i get light headed i so remember this period.

Mariemo thanks for the tip ill keep that in mind if they come more often. 

salu mine seem to get worse when my girls get home from school with all shouting, dark quiet room sounds like perfect thing though :D 

This question bit embarrassing but is anyone getting increased amount of body hair? (or colour change? ) 

My lower legs grow at such a rate, now my thighs are cover never had hair there before. I have that line on my belly but a lot of my belly got hairy.
My boobs have started growing loads more fine hairs yuk! To point ive had black hairs growing around my areola, first time ever. 
Ive always had fine hair on my arms its going darker :( 
And to top it off my face looks hairy too with odd area growing few very long ones. 

I hope im not alone in this.


----------



## salu_34

MummyToAmberx said:


> soontobepreg - i think todays may have been caused by lack of water but my god just more painful not what im use too.
> 
> I did read on my app said around wk 10 can get increase of headaches with increased blood. Ill deffo keep a eye on them though.
> Ive had to start moving more slowly or i get light headed i so remember this period.
> 
> Mariemo thanks for the tip ill keep that in mind if they come more often.
> 
> salu mine seem to get worse when my girls get home from school with all shouting, dark quiet room sounds like perfect thing though :D
> 
> This question bit embarrassing but is anyone getting increased amount of body hair? (or colour change? )
> 
> My lower legs grow at such a rate, now my thighs are cover never had hair there before. I have that line on my belly but a lot of my belly got hairy.
> My boobs have started growing loads more fine hairs yuk! To point ive had black hairs growing around my areola, first time ever.
> Ive always had fine hair on my arms its going darker :(
> And to top it off my face looks hairy too with odd area growing few very long ones.
> 
> I hope im not alone in this.

I work at a home daycare so Friday was a really bad day ! They know there's a baby in my belly but they don't understand that it causes silly things to happen to me lol.

I've got increase hair lol. I've been lazy this past week and haven't shaved my legs, OH Hayes it but I know it's been growing a lot faster. Also notice more around my breasts and chest now :$ that along with the increase in CM is AMAZING ! LOL


----------



## Princesskell

laurarebecca1 said:


> Here's our gorgeous little baby! New due date 7th November!!
> 
> Nub theory anyone??

So cute!! Surely a girl??
I will change your edd xxx



MummyToAmberx said:


> When these headaches hit they are horrible. Anyone else getting increase in them?
> 
> Not sure if i said but im booked in for GTT test on 5th aug.

I've had extra headaches, I'm sure I've linked mine to lack of water, I seem to need to drink soooooo much. Hope yours improve :hugs:
Can I ask if you have any name ideas yet? Both your girl names are on my top list I think we have the same taste!! Xxx


Anyone else got name ideas to share?


----------



## kazine

Sooo annoyed. OH is in a band, and they gig twice a weekend usually, occasionally 3 times. Their singer has decided to leave, but stay until they find a new singer, but has said he will only do existing booked gigs. Their drummer usually gets gigs in the weeks leading up to the gigs, and there's a couple of weeks coming up where they've only got 1 gig, that's £40 a week for us instead of £80. This usually pays for our weekly food, petrol, and put some money aside for the baby. But now he's not allowed to book more gigs until they find a new singer. So no saving for the baby and struggling with money for food and petrol :(


----------



## MissyLissy

In my normal, not pregnant life, I get headaches constantly- like seriously 2-3 a week. Since I've been pregnant I've only had one and even that one went away with just a quick nap which is unheard of for me! Usually I need excedrin migraine to get my headaches to stop- which is obviously a no no in pregnancy. It's so weird... Almost like whatever hormones are going on are actually helping me.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Princesskell said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Here's our gorgeous little baby! New due date 7th November!!
> 
> Nub theory anyone??
> 
> So cute!! Surely a girl??
> I will change your edd xxx
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> When these headaches hit they are horrible. Anyone else getting increase in them?
> 
> Not sure if i said but im booked in for GTT test on 5th aug.Click to expand...
> 
> I've had extra headaches, I'm sure I've linked mine to lack of water, I seem to need to drink soooooo much. Hope yours improve :hugs:
> Can I ask if you have any name ideas yet? Both your girl names are on my top list I think we have the same taste!! Xxx
> 
> 
> Anyone else got name ideas to share?Click to expand...

So with you but sadly i find more pleasure in sprite zero at the moment hehe. 

i like your taste :p to be honest i havent thought much about names. with amber we did a list last couple of weeks but didnt plan on picking until we'd seen her choice was amber or skylar.
with hollie we really didnt put much in to it, i dont no what it is but we both find it so difficult to think of names before hand, hollie only came into our tiny list after she was born :) only i wanted ie as y seemed more common haha. 

i will say is 2 boys names 1 is wyatt that ive had on list when preg with amber and oscar was first name that for some unknown reason came in to head around week 5. 

first girls name that pops in is willow we'll no doubt do the same and not name until we've seen him/her. 

what about you? you given it much thought. x


----------



## Princesskell

I love names and think about them constantly!! Dh has banned the discussion until 20w :rofl: probably because I get so obsessed!!
Oooo Oscar And Willow are definitely both on my list! Xxx


----------



## laurarebecca1

We are really struggling for boys names! We have our girlie name picked already but cannot agree on boys name! 

When is everyone finding out the gender?


----------



## GeralynB

I bought a bunch of pink and blue plates and cups and some balloons at Target today for our gender reveal party. Can't wait until May 10 so we can find out!


----------



## Princesskell

We are not finding out!


----------



## Traveling mom

We aren't finding out either and this is my first!


----------



## MarieMo7

All you team yellow people are both super crazy and super awesome to me. I am so not that patient. And DH and I are terrible with surprises! I think it would be so fun to find out in the delivery room, though!!!

We've had our boy name picked out for 3 years, and our girl name for almost a year. Cash for a boy. Reese for a girl. (DD's name is Chase.) We will probably find out for a Father's Day reveal :)


----------



## MissyLissy

I so admire anyone that can be team yellow! I do not have the patience for that! But then I also read spoilers for tv shows, and I like to know endings for books and movies. Haha... We'll be finding out genders at out 20 week scan on July 7th. We've tost around some names, but DH doesn't really want to settle on anything or talk seriously until we know for sure what we are having.

But I love names and have been thinking about what I want to name my children since *I* was a child, it's so fun to think about! 

Some names on my current short list:

Boys:
Declan
Graham
Joshua
Theodore (Grandpas name- will prob end up as a middle name)

Girls:
Norah
Adeline 
Charlotte 
Anneliese


----------



## Twinklie12

I also love talking names! I got DH to talk about it once a few weeks back while we were on vacation. Here is the list so far:

Boy names:
Bradley (DHs pick)
Landon (my fav)
Brandon
Austin
Logan

Girl names:
Hailey (I liked this one for a long time)
Taylor (DHs pick)
Kailey


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Laura, I think definitely a girl! 

I'm glad I'm not the only hairy one. I've always been a bit hairy (THANK you PCOS) but it has gotten so much worse since I have been pregnant!

We have come up with Riley for a boy, and Raven for a girl. We will only use a middle name if it is a girl, and we are having a bit of difficulty coming up with a middle name to go with Raven. 

Am I the only one who has already told everyone? I told work really early on because my job sometimes takes me to some dangerous homes and environments, and I wanted my boss to be aware of this when she gives me assignments. Also I will have to ask off for doctor's appointments. My whole office (its small) knows that we have been TTC for a long time, so I knew they would be supportive even if something were to go wrong. My OH is rubbish at keeping secrets, so he blabbed really early!


----------



## Twinklie12

We have told very few people. My DH is pretty private and given my previous losses he is very careful and cautious, and really only I have told the few people that do know. But every situation is different!


----------



## mandaa1220

We've only told immediate family, best friends and my work.


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies! I haven't posted much because this thread moves SO fast, I can't keep up! That's awesome though!

I had my 12 week appt today. It was just a quick in and out, basically weighed in and heard the heartbeat on Doppler for the first time. So pleased everything is finally proceeding as normal this time. :cloud9: Heart rate was 156.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

We're team yellow :D did it with my first and much prefer it. 
I will admit i am even more curious this time after how different this pregnancy has been so far but have wondered if maybe hormones were still all messed up when i got bfp causing the bad sickness. 

Im glad im not only hairy one too, its unreal haha. 

My girls were asking when baby was coming we came up with saying when all fireworks go up as they understand that. 
My eldest just said its ages till fireworks, my reply is baby needs to do a lot of growing. Her reply yes you need to feed and water baby through your belly button hehe.


----------



## Pussy Galore

I also admire anyone on team yellow! I found out with my first at around 18 weeks and I find out with this one in two weeks because I have had the NIFTY/Harmony test (because I am classed as high risk due to age) and opted to find out gender!

We have only told parents so far.. but not long now :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

grr someone edited my sig and lost it all


----------



## salu_34

We've told everyone. When we first found out it was immediate family and my boss, since it's just me working for her. After we had the first ultrasound we told everyone, good or Facebook. However some people already figured it out as we had two things I had said yes to doing this summer (rafting and volleyball) obviously can't do that anymore !

We're going to find out the sex, but still painting the nursery a light yellow and Grey. I'd just rather have a neutral colour than go all out pink or blue !


----------



## Dogtanian

We are team yellow,but im already finding it difficult,i really hope i dont crumble because i would love the surprise in the delivery room,but i am so impatient,and like to get organised
:dust:


----------



## MissyLissy

We've actually told quite a few people. My boss and one co-worker knows, both our immediate families (plus my grandma, a few cousins and a couple aunts and uncles) know, and a handful of our friends know. I didn't intend for so many people to know before the second tri, but I'm also horrible at keeping secrets. We'll hold off on making it completely public for a few weeks yet.

A Facebook friend just had a second trimester loss at 21 weeks. :( I feel so awful for her. I know it's rare, but bad things can happen at any time is I guess how I'm starting to see it. At this point, I'd want the support of my friends and fam if something horrible were to happen.


----------



## GeralynB

Officially second trimester today!! We've told everyone except my job.


----------



## Twinklie12

eyemom said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't posted much because this thread moves SO fast, I can't keep up! That's awesome though!
> 
> I had my 12 week appt today. It was just a quick in and out, basically weighed in and heard the heartbeat on Doppler for the first time. So pleased everything is finally proceeding as normal this time. :cloud9: Heart rate was 156.

Glad the appointment went well!!! Lovely heart beat!


----------



## MarieMo7

We've told everyone now. Told my boss at 6 weeks (because I was starting to not feel well) and rest of work at 10 weeks (because we were talking travel schedules for the fall). Told immediate family right away, and the rest of our family at 9 weeks. And then FB (i.e., the world) at just over 10 weeks. I'm 11 weeks tomorrow, only 9 more days until our next scan! Yay!

Thinking of bring DD to the scan with us. She's 21 months. Don't know that she'll get anything out of it but it might be cool, right?


----------



## apple_20

We took our son (21 months) to the scan, not planned but he was poorly so couldn't stay with childminder. He had no idea what was going on but stared in awe at the screen. It will be a nice thing to tell him when he's older. However it depends on how well behaved you dd is as you don't want oh having to miss it if she has to be taken outside etc.


----------



## MarieMo7

apple_20 said:


> We took our son (21 months) to the scan, not planned but he was poorly so couldn't stay with childminder. He had no idea what was going on but stared in awe at the screen. It will be a nice thing to tell him when he's older. However it depends on how well behaved you dd is as you don't want oh having to miss it if she has to be taken outside etc.

Hmmm. Good point. She's kind of a free spirit, so maybe best to bring grandma along too, just in case she needs to be run off ;)
Thanks!


----------



## Leinzlove

I just scheduled my private gender scan for 14 weeks even. I'm not waiting at all. :haha:

We told everyone at 10+1. I was waiting on 12 weeks but, we had DD's birthday party and a lot of family was there. We told them in person. It felt so good to spill, I spilled to the world.

I've been listening to baby every night on the Doppler. How sweet the sound. :)


----------



## Princesskell

Hooray for a good appointment Eyemom! :thumbup:


Dogtanian said:


> We are team yellow,but im already finding it difficult,i really hope i dont crumble because i would love the surprise in the delivery room,but i am so impatient,and like to get organised
> :dust:

Ooo stay strong Dogtanian. I'm not only team yellow but a massive team yellow pusher!!! :blush:
I'm definitely a control freak and have to be organised, but there is nothing that you need to know for before the birth I will argue. Everything can be bought afterwards or Bought neutral :shrug: and the surprise is so cool. I wanted dh to look first and announce boy or girl and he loved it...it was crazy! It really keptme going through labour too, knowing I would finally find out! But then that's just me :shrug:


MissyLissy said:


> We've actually told quite a few people. My boss and one co-worker knows, both our immediate families (plus my grandma, a few cousins and a couple aunts and uncles) know, and a handful of our friends know. I didn't intend for so many people to know before the second tri, but I'm also horrible at keeping secrets. We'll hold off on making it completely public for a few weeks yet.
> 
> A Facebook friend just had a second trimester loss at 21 weeks. :( I feel so awful for her. I know it's rare, but bad things can happen at any time is I guess how I'm starting to see it. At this point, I'd want the support of my friends and fam if something horrible were to happen.

oh no what terrible news...so sorry for your friend. I hope she has a good support system around her.



GeralynB said:


> Officially second trimester today!! We've told everyone except my job.

woop 2nd tri!! :happydance:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Booked my gender scan for 27th May; we are so ready to find out whether we are team blue or team pink!! I had a little browse in the baby section today at our local shop...eeekk cannot wait to be buying!!


----------



## GeralynB

It's going to be hard not to start buying things once we know what we're having. I don't want to buy too much since I'm sure we'll get a lot at our shower.


----------



## MissyLissy

Leinzlove said:


> I just scheduled my private gender scan for 14 weeks even. I'm not waiting at all. :haha:
> 
> We told everyone at 10+1. I was waiting on 12 weeks but, we had DD's birthday party and a lot of family was there. We told them in person. It felt so good to spill, I spilled to the world.
> 
> I've been listening to baby every night on the Doppler. How sweet the sound. :)

Lienz! Where have you been? Glad all is well with you, and also glad I'm not the only one telling people before 12 weeks! Haha


----------



## MissyLissy

GeralynB said:


> Officially second trimester today!! We've told everyone except my job.

Yay!!!! So exciting! Can't believe the first of this group are entering second tri!


----------



## kazine

If anyone remembers me posting about my crazy mother the other day, well here's the update.

I knew my mam would end up contacting me somehow, and she has. She hasn't got my phone number, address and she's blocked on Facebook so she sent a message via my cousin.

Asking if she could be my second birth partner.

You gotta be kidding me.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ive not heard baby HB since friday but hear plenty of movement got a feeling may moved higher up, well just more chubby in that area so got no chance until he/she gets bigger. Ill be returning doppler next week so good timing.


----------



## Dogtanian

Princesskell,your words have given me the strength not to find out,very encouraging.I got my 20 week scan appointment through today,its june 19th,and i will be exactly 20 weeks.Everything is going super fast now
:dust:


----------



## MissyLissy

MummyToAmberx said:


> Ive not heard baby HB since friday but hear plenty of movement got a feeling may moved higher up, well just more chubby in that area so got no chance until he/she gets bigger. Ill be returning doppler next week so good timing.

And this is why I'm opting not to mess with a Doppler. I might not hear what I want to hear, and I'd get panicky (as opposed to your rational thinking) and I might get obsessive with it! Lol


----------



## Twinklie12

So my symptoms seem to have almost gone away today. No nausea this morning and my boobs feel less full and hardly sore at all. I am worried! Has this happened to anyone else around 10 weeks?


----------



## ab75

Some of you may remember that i was in this thread but i had a cp. Got my bfp today at 10 dpo, hope it sticks


----------



## kazine

ab75 said:


> Some of you may remember that i was in this thread but i had a cp. Got my bfp today at 10 dpo, hope it sticks
> View attachment 759765

Congratulations!!! :)


----------



## ab75

Thanks Kaz.
Been following the thread, can't believe the cheek of your mum expecting to be 2nd birth partner xx


----------



## kazine

ab75 said:


> Thanks Kaz.
> Been following the thread, can't believe the cheek of your mum expecting to be 2nd birth partner xx

I know! I laughed all night about it. Just dreading the onslaught of contact I'm probably going to have to deal with and considering going to the police because this has been going on 4 and a half years now


----------



## ab75

I wouldn't let her anywhere near your new happy life xx


----------



## kazine

ab75 said:


> I wouldn't let her anywhere near your new happy life xx

Oh that's definitely not going to happen lol. Every time she ends up back in my life somehow I end up stressed and miserable and worried.


----------



## ab75

Just go to police then if she keeps hassling you xx


----------



## Twinklie12

ab75 said:


> Some of you may remember that i was in this thread but i had a cp. Got my bfp today at 10 dpo, hope it sticks
> View attachment 759765

Congrats! This is your sticky! :thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Twinklie12 said:


> So my symptoms seem to have almost gone away today. No nausea this morning and my boobs feel less full and hardly sore at all. I am worried! Has this happened to anyone else around 10 weeks?

Yes week 10 felt brilliant to me much needed haha. I crashed at week 11 again. Week 12 been up 1 day down next.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ab75 said:


> Some of you may remember that i was in this thread but i had a cp. Got my bfp today at 10 dpo, hope it sticks
> View attachment 759765

Congratulations x


----------



## Twinklie12

Thanks Mummy! I was so nervous this morning when I didn't feel nauseous and my boobs suddenly felt semi-normal. My BFF told me it happened to her with both of her pregnancies as the placenta takes over around this point. Trying to stay calm... can't wait until that 12 week scan!!!! A week and two days to wait!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I think i may have just bagged my first fab deal :happydance:

Ive been doing a lot researching and general viewing today and sorting bit more of my spreadsheet out. 

I'd been looking at tommee tippee kit packs as this what i got last time and it was brilliant coming with sterilizer. I seen was a complete or essential one, came to agreement complete one was better, i'd just been looking at price range to put in my spreadsheet. 

I re-looked on amazon the price was £65 from £99 with free shipping, it had reduced down to £55 saying '1 left in stock.' why the heck not :happydance:

I'm very happy with that buy. This is it : https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...omplete-Starter-Kit(0085550)?searchPosition=7


----------



## Cangaroo

Congrats ab75! Wonderful news.

In a week's time I'll have finally had my scan and will be able to get more excited! I'm slightly less nauseous, but still exhausted. I'm delighted not to have vomited at all as I vomited about daily from 10-20/40 last time around!


----------



## GeralynB

Twinklie12 said:


> So my symptoms seem to have almost gone away today. No nausea this morning and my boobs feel less full and hardly sore at all. I am worried! Has this happened to anyone else around 10 weeks?

That's around when I started feeling better. I don't even really feel pregnant now except getting very tired at night. But that's better than tired all day long!



ab75 said:


> Some of you may remember that i was in this thread but i had a cp. Got my bfp today at 10 dpo, hope it sticks
> View attachment 759765

Congrats!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## apple_20

Congrats ab75 keep us updated on any scan etc x


----------



## Princesskell

ab75 said:


> Some of you may remember that i was in this thread but i had a cp. Got my bfp today at 10 dpo, hope it sticks
> View attachment 759765

awwwwwww! Massive congratulations Ab-when are you due? everything crossed for you xxxx

Hope you are feeling rotten again now Twinklie!!! :winkwink: xxx

Great bargain mummytoamber!:happydance: xxx


----------



## ab75

Thanks PK, jan 11th or thereabouts xx


----------



## salu_34

Yesterday and last night was horrible. Couldn't keep anything down past 1pm and hadn't eaten anything since noon. It was horrid. Had the same spell on Friday. Woke up super dehydrated and actually drank water to suppress it. I'm finding it hard to drink water lately, so I've been sipping ginger ale and been drinking chocolate milk. 
I'm 10 weeks 4 days today, don't really feel any cramping or anything in the tummy area today. I'm so afraid that me getting so sick and not eating is going to do something to the baby.


----------



## laurarebecca1

salu_34 said:


> Yesterday and last night was horrible. Couldn't keep anything down past 1pm and hadn't eaten anything since noon. It was horrid. Had the same spell on Friday. Woke up super dehydrated and actually drank water to suppress it. I'm finding it hard to drink water lately, so I've been sipping ginger ale and been drinking chocolate milk.
> I'm 10 weeks 4 days today, don't really feel any cramping or anything in the tummy area today. I'm so afraid that me getting so sick and not eating is going to do something to the baby.

Mummytoamber had awful ms which was actually hg so I think she is good person to reassure you :)


----------



## salu_34

laurarebecca1 said:


> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday and last night was horrible. Couldn't keep anything down past 1pm and hadn't eaten anything since noon. It was horrid. Had the same spell on Friday. Woke up super dehydrated and actually drank water to suppress it. I'm finding it hard to drink water lately, so I've been sipping ginger ale and been drinking chocolate milk.
> I'm 10 weeks 4 days today, don't really feel any cramping or anything in the tummy area today. I'm so afraid that me getting so sick and not eating is going to do something to the baby.
> 
> Mummytoamber had awful ms which was actually hg so I think she is good person to reassure you :)Click to expand...

It's weird cause it only happened on Friday and yesterday. I'm able to eat and have some water and chocolate milk. I've been taking my pill regularly now so hopefully it'll subside soon.


----------



## Twinklie12

GeralynB said:


> Twinklie12 said:
> 
> 
> So my symptoms seem to have almost gone away today. No nausea this morning and my boobs feel less full and hardly sore at all. I am worried! Has this happened to anyone else around 10 weeks?
> 
> That's around when I started feeling better. I don't even really feel pregnant now except getting very tired at night. But that's better than tired all day long!
> 
> 
> 
> ab75 said:
> 
> 
> Some of you may remember that i was in this thread but i had a cp. Got my bfp today at 10 dpo, hope it sticks
> View attachment 759765
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks for the reassurance! I was so worried this morning. I think I'm back to being somewhat calm. haha


----------



## ScorpioLoz

Due 25th November 2014 :-D my rainbow baby x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

salu_34 said:


> Yesterday and last night was horrible. Couldn't keep anything down past 1pm and hadn't eaten anything since noon. It was horrid. Had the same spell on Friday. Woke up super dehydrated and actually drank water to suppress it. I'm finding it hard to drink water lately, so I've been sipping ginger ale and been drinking chocolate milk.
> I'm 10 weeks 4 days today, don't really feel any cramping or anything in the tummy area today. I'm so afraid that me getting so sick and not eating is going to do something to the baby.

think i replied to your thread i hope your feeling better :) 
hospital told me food wasnt an issue, you can go without the food its fluids that was vital


----------



## trumpetbeth

Has anyone else had nerve problems in their legs or lower abodomen cramping. Below my belly button and to the right it has hurt all day. Like someone is poking me with their finger. I called te doctor and they said not to worry if there is no bleeding.


----------



## Twinklie12

I had some pains in that spot. I decided it could be round ligament pain, which is normal. Oh the joys.


----------



## ScorpioLoz

I do, especially towards my hip. It's round ligament pain. X


----------



## MummyToAmberx

id say RLP too. Im getting very restless left leg normally that dont hit till 3rd tri but i seen its side effect of my tablets. 

One major change ive noticed im no longer cold or getting deep chills lasted a lot longer than i thought it would.


----------



## salu_34

MummyToAmberx said:


> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday and last night was horrible. Couldn't keep anything down past 1pm and hadn't eaten anything since noon. It was horrid. Had the same spell on Friday. Woke up super dehydrated and actually drank water to suppress it. I'm finding it hard to drink water lately, so I've been sipping ginger ale and been drinking chocolate milk.
> I'm 10 weeks 4 days today, don't really feel any cramping or anything in the tummy area today. I'm so afraid that me getting so sick and not eating is going to do something to the baby.
> 
> think i replied to your thread i hope your feeling better :)
> hospital told me food wasnt an issue, you can go without the food its fluids that was vitalClick to expand...

Thanks hun. I haven't had too much to eat today since my stomach is still in knots from last night. But what I've eaten has managed to stay down. I have been able to keep fluids down as well. And have actually been able to drink water today ... which normally is hard for me to do.


----------



## Princesskell

ab75 said:


> Thanks PK, jan 11th or thereabouts xx

. Awwwwww Lovely :cloud9: I'm so pleased for you :hugs: xxx



ScorpioLoz said:


> Due 25th November 2014 :-D my rainbow baby x

 welcome!! :happydance: congratulations...I will add you to the front page xxx



salu_34 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday and last night was horrible. Couldn't keep anything down past 1pm and hadn't eaten anything since noon. It was horrid. Had the same spell on Friday. Woke up super dehydrated and actually drank water to suppress it. I'm finding it hard to drink water lately, so I've been sipping ginger ale and been drinking chocolate milk.
> I'm 10 weeks 4 days today, don't really feel any cramping or anything in the tummy area today. I'm so afraid that me getting so sick and not eating is going to do something to the baby.
> 
> think i replied to your thread i hope your feeling better :)
> hospital told me food wasnt an issue, you can go without the food its fluids that was vitalClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun. I haven't had too much to eat today since my stomach is still in knots from last night. But what I've eaten has managed to stay down. I have been able to keep fluids down as well. And have actually been able to drink water today ... which normally is hard for me to do.Click to expand...

Feel better soon honey :hugs: xxx


----------



## GeralynB

ScorpioLoz said:


> Due 25th November 2014 :-D my rainbow baby x

Congrats!!


----------



## MissyLissy

Twinklie12 said:


> So my symptoms seem to have almost gone away today. No nausea this morning and my boobs feel less full and hardly sore at all. I am worried! Has this happened to anyone else around 10 weeks?

My symptoms are also mostly Non existent at this point too. Still the occasional wave of nausea, and breasts hurt a bit off and on, but nothing like how they felt 2-3 weeks ago! I'm also a bit concerned, but I'm sure we are both just fine! Lol....


----------



## kazine

More updates about my mam.

My cousin basically told her a. No to the birthing partner thing. b. You two don&#8217;t have a relationship any more, and c. She&#8217;s asked you not to send messages through people any more. She apparently replied with a crying face.

Then today she has messaged her again asking if she thinks I would have regrets if anything happened to her. If that&#8217;s some kind of suicide threat I don&#8217;t want to hear it, because when I was suicidal and self harming she laughed in my face. She should have saved me. It&#8217;s not my job to save her.

Cousin said, I don&#8217;t know, but she is adamant she doesn&#8217;t want you in her life. What else is she meant to say? How is she meant to know how I&#8217;d feel if my mam died? I don&#8217;t even know how I&#8217;d feel. Probably just wanted her ego stroked.

Then just a few hours ago she messaged my cousin again saying she appreciated her telling her I was pregnant, but could she please not send her any more updates. (My cousin has been asked not to send updates anyway). Apparently its causing her &#8220;untold upset&#8221;. That&#8217;s the last I&#8217;ve heard.

I&#8217;ve waited for this moment for a long time, to have the last laugh when she realises just how irreparably she has fucked up when she&#8217;s told she can&#8217;t see her grandchild. I expected a kind of glee, but I guess revenge isn&#8217;t sweet after all. Maybe I&#8217;m just not as bitter of a person that I thought I was.


----------



## Twinklie12

MissyLissy said:


> Twinklie12 said:
> 
> 
> So my symptoms seem to have almost gone away today. No nausea this morning and my boobs feel less full and hardly sore at all. I am worried! Has this happened to anyone else around 10 weeks?
> 
> My symptoms are also mostly Non existent at this point too. Still the occasional wave of nausea, and breasts hurt a bit off and on, but nothing like how they felt 2-3 weeks ago! I'm also a bit concerned, but I'm sure we are both just fine! Lol....Click to expand...

Thanks! Somehow I knew it was probably ok but couldn't help panicking until someone else reassured me. Haha.


----------



## ab75

Kazine, your mum will prob know this about you and may be trying emotional blackmail xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

salu_34 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday and last night was horrible. Couldn't keep anything down past 1pm and hadn't eaten anything since noon. It was horrid. Had the same spell on Friday. Woke up super dehydrated and actually drank water to suppress it. I'm finding it hard to drink water lately, so I've been sipping ginger ale and been drinking chocolate milk.
> I'm 10 weeks 4 days today, don't really feel any cramping or anything in the tummy area today. I'm so afraid that me getting so sick and not eating is going to do something to the baby.
> 
> think i replied to your thread i hope your feeling better :)
> hospital told me food wasnt an issue, you can go without the food its fluids that was vitalClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun. I haven't had too much to eat today since my stomach is still in knots from last night. But what I've eaten has managed to stay down. I have been able to keep fluids down as well. And have actually been able to drink water today ... which normally is hard for me to do.Click to expand...

Thats good to hear, just take it few hours at a time you'll know your limit and plenty of rest. My stomach still has days it really hates food, or i can feel my fluids arent settling i find i just have to sit or lie down (with 4 pillows though so still up) to give it awhile to try and digest if after that still feels unsettled i know i have to be sick for my stomach to kind like recover for a bit.


----------



## kazine

ab75 said:


> Kazine, your mum will prob know this about you and may be trying emotional blackmail xx

She probably is, don't worry, it won't work lol.


----------



## ab75

Good lol!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Eeekk second tri tomorrow (I'm going with 13 weeks!)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

You just need to sign up on emma dairy site to get downloadable vouchers for packs i remember someone asking.


----------



## Twinklie12

laurarebecca1 said:


> Eeekk second tri tomorrow (I'm going with 13 weeks!)

Yay second tri! :thumbup:


----------



## GeralynB

laurarebecca1 said:


> Eeekk second tri tomorrow (I'm going with 13 weeks!)

Woohoo!:happydance:


----------



## salu_34

MissyLissy said:


> Twinklie12 said:
> 
> 
> So my symptoms seem to have almost gone away today. No nausea this morning and my boobs feel less full and hardly sore at all. I am worried! Has this happened to anyone else around 10 weeks?
> 
> My symptoms are also mostly Non existent at this point too. Still the occasional wave of nausea, and breasts hurt a bit off and on, but nothing like how they felt 2-3 weeks ago! I'm also a bit concerned, but I'm sure we are both just fine! Lol....Click to expand...

I always get paranoid when I don't 'feel' anything lol. I had two small red dots of blood on the tp yesterday when I wiped but nothing after that for the rest of the day. I chalked it up to probably straining a bit too hard (tmi !). 
No nausea yet today, just a few pangs/cramps in the pelvic area but other than that been a pretty easy morning !


----------



## Jalanis22

13 wks today yay! Dont know if to go by LMp or how baby measured 2 days ahead and would make it 13w2d.


----------



## kazine

A few of the cloth nappies I'd been coveting have been discontinued! So I've been running around all over the world wide web trying to find some, and have eventually found a store in Canada willing to ship to UK for me :$ 

Paying £26 for 2 nappies and shipping from Canada though which is actually cheaper than buying them from here so I can't complain! I was just hoping to buy these nappies a bit more spread out over my pregnancy but this way it means I've bought 4 nappies in like a week :$.


----------



## DragonflyWing

What is everyone craving? I can't get enough buffalo chicken...I want it every day, and when I'm not eating it, I'm thinking about it. All I want is spicy and savory stuff.

I think this baby is going to come out coated in hot sauce!


----------



## salu_34

DragonflyWing said:


> What is everyone craving? I can't get enough buffalo chicken...I want it every day, and when I'm not eating it, I'm thinking about it. All I want is spicy and savory stuff.
> 
> I think this baby is going to come out coated in hot sauce!

I actually haven't really been craving anything, which I find weird cause I thought everyone craved stuff when pregnant ! Lol. I have more food aversions right now. Lime I'll feel like honey garlic chicken wings, but as soon as I get them, I can't eat them at all !


----------



## MarieMo7

My cravings are fleeting. With DD I craved salt & vinegar chips ALL THE TIME. This time around, I'm only craving whatever happens to be mentioned in passing.
My mother once mentioned mediterranean olives, and my brain went "oooh, greek food. oooh, spanikopita." I had to have it immediately! And when I had it 3 days in a row, craving was gone :)
I do have to say, though, it's usually savory/salty/briny.


----------



## GeralynB

DragonflyWing said:


> What is everyone craving? I can't get enough buffalo chicken...I want it every day, and when I'm not eating it, I'm thinking about it. All I want is spicy and savory stuff.
> 
> I think this baby is going to come out coated in hot sauce!

I've been craving grapes!


----------



## DragonflyWing

I was craving fruit for a little while, but it's only buffalo chicken now! I didn't have many cravings with my twins, so this is weird to me. I just can't stop thinking about it, and it's been that way for a week so far. I've eaten it 4 out of the last 7 days, and I want it again right now! 

Maybe I should stop at the grocery store tonight and buy the ingredients to make my own. It's getting expensive to get takeout!


----------



## MissyLissy

This is a weird craving, but I've been wanting plain, white rice. Just rice. Boring white rice. Nothing on it. I've had it for a few different meals. Probably not the healthiest considering all the carbs.


----------



## tracilacy

I was craving ice cream now its salad I have to have it lol and deviled eggs but I haven't had any yet but I really want them!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Tracilacy, I didn't want deviled eggs until you said that! Now that's all I can think about!

I've found that I've had various cravings (except for chocolate milk, which is constant) and I HAVE to have it. Like chinese food or apples constantly for a day or two. 

Had my second Dr. appointment today, the nurse tried to use the doppler, got nothing, and I got concerned. Honestly, it is just too early, and we got to see little one during an ultrasound. Got to see arms and legs going crazy, but unfortunately didn't get to see a nub. :( 

Any other US ladies on here get WIC? I found I qualify (by a hundred dollars or so) so I got it today. What the hell do they think I am going to do with 8 gallons of milk a month?!


----------



## mandaa1220

spaghetti with sauce...


----------



## DissySunshine

blondeNklutzi said:


> Tracilacy, I didn't want deviled eggs until you said that! Now that's all I can think about!
> 
> I've found that I've had various cravings (except for chocolate milk, which is constant) and I HAVE to have it. Like chinese food or apples constantly for a day or two.
> 
> Had my second Dr. appointment today, the nurse tried to use the doppler, got nothing, and I got concerned. Honestly, it is just too early, and we got to see little one during an ultrasound. Got to see arms and legs going crazy, but unfortunately didn't get to see a nub. :(
> 
> Any other US ladies on here get WIC? I found I qualify (by a hundred dollars or so) so I got it today. What the hell do they think I am going to do with 8 gallons of milk a month?!

I've thought about seeing if I qualify, which I honestly think I would given our combined income, but like you mentioned I don't know what I would do with it all! We get along alright for now, but with the little one it may change.


----------



## Twinklie12

I had a craving for an egg salad sandwich last weekend so I made a nice big one. Then I was full for like 7 hours. Haha. I can really only do small meals now, I stay full for so long. I am hungrier at lunch but dinner I especially am just way less hungry. I lost 3 pounds so far, not that I couldn't use losing a few!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

DissySunshine said:


> I've thought about seeing if I qualify, which I honestly think I would given our combined income, but like you mentioned I don't know what I would do with it all! We get along alright for now, but with the little one it may change.

It was really a lifesaver for us when my son was a baby because he wound up using Similac Alimentum, which is about $26 a can. I went ahead and signed up. Worst thing happens, I just don't get all the milk every month. When I was going through the state, we got these stupid paper vouchers and you pretty much had to buy everything at once. But now I'm going through the tribe, so it is on a card, and you just get what you need as you need it, which is nice. The peanut butter and beans are pretty shelf stable, so even if we don't use it right away, we can save it for when we need it. 

The best part is the free breast pump, it's a pretty good one, and I could certainly use it if I wind up being able to breastfeed this time around.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Took me 12w to have proper craving coleslaw and cornbeef sandwiches (to say i was highly put off by bread)


----------



## kazine

I've been craving a sunday roast, and we actually went out to the pub twice this week to have sunday roasts :dohh:


----------



## laurarebecca1

I passed out this morning on the metro to work :( think I was out for about 5 mins but luckily I didn't fall over just against the side of the metro! 

Work sent me home (They don't know I'm pregnant yet though) and told me to rest, they were lovely!!

I was freezing all morning and then half way on the journey I suddenly got majorly hot and sweating and then my sight went and I couldn't see anything and then my head went! Such A horrible and scary experience!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Did yu call your doctor? How scary! Hope you feel better.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

kazine said:


> I've been craving a sunday roast, and we actually went out to the pub twice this week to have sunday roasts :dohh:

toby carvery best for sunday roast cravings


----------



## laurarebecca1

Twinklie12 said:


> Did yu call your doctor? How scary! Hope you feel better.

Do you think I should? I wasn't sure if it was something you call for?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> I passed out this morning on the metro to work :( think I was out for about 5 mins but luckily I didn't fall over just against the side of the metro!
> 
> Work sent me home (They don't know I'm pregnant yet though) and told me to rest, they were lovely!!
> 
> I was freezing all morning and then half way on the journey I suddenly got majorly hot and sweating and then my sight went and I couldn't see anything and then my head went! Such A horrible and scary experience!!

Do you have MW soon to have bp checked? 
Ive only passed out once, i was home with hubby i totally freaked out when i came around. Hope your okay.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Mummytoamber
My next one isn't until 16 weeks, I'm just deciding whether it's worth a quick ring or not?! Don't want to be wasting their time!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> Mummytoamber
> My next one isn't until 16 weeks, I'm just deciding whether it's worth a quick ring or not?! Don't want to be wasting their time!

Do you have mw number to ring? maybe could just give her a quick call to ask.


----------



## GeralynB

I can't sleep late anymore I have off today and was up at 6:30am. I guess my body is getting ready for those early morning when baby arrives


----------



## apple_20

Laurabecca yes I would call me might need to check your blood pressure or iron levels. Put it this was it's not normal to pass out!


----------



## MarieMo7

GeralynB said:


> I can't sleep late anymore I have off today and was up at 6:30am. I guess my body is getting ready for those early morning when baby arrives

Okay this made me giggle. I would kill for 6:30am! DD has been up at 5am all week. :sleep: Momma's wiped.
Why is it that when you most need 10 cups of coffee in a day, you CAN'T?


----------



## laurarebecca1

I rang the midwives and they won't see me until 16 weeks and suggested I make an appointment with GP... So I've got an emergency appointment this afternoon at 3:50 so hopefully she'll do some checks


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> I rang the midwives and they won't see me until 16 weeks and suggested I make an appointment with GP... So I've got an emergency appointment this afternoon at 3:50 so hopefully she'll do some checks

Glad you got appt to see doc.


----------



## Rame

DragonflyWing said:


> What is everyone craving? I can't get enough buffalo chicken...I want it every day, and when I'm not eating it, I'm thinking about it. All I want is spicy and savory stuff.
> 
> I think this baby is going to come out coated in hot sauce!

In the beginning, eggs, eggs and more eggs! I would have it every day (with catsup) for breakfast! Lately, it's been mangoes and papayas... mmmmm...


----------



## Rame

GeralynB said:


> I can't sleep late anymore I have off today and was up at 6:30am. I guess my body is getting ready for those early morning when baby arrives

A couple of days ago, I kept getting up (3x) between 930pm-1am to pee, and finally at 1am I just couldn't go back to sleep anymore! By lunchtime at work, I was completely ready to drop!

Getting up at 630 is kinda sleeping in for me tee hee When I got a job assignment last year that's been pretty demanding, I've been getting up at 5am (sometimes 3), partly to get some work done, and partly cause my mind gets filled up with things I need to do! I need a vacation and get out of this role soon! But in a way, it's a blessing cause like you said our body is slowly adjusting to the sleepless nights we'll get when our lil one comes! I just wish we can do this later, like the last few weeks, and we get some &$# sleep right now! :)


----------



## Rame

MarieMo7 said:


> My cravings are fleeting. With DD I craved salt & vinegar chips ALL THE TIME. This time around, I'm only craving whatever happens to be mentioned in passing.
> My mother once mentioned mediterranean olives, and my brain went "oooh, greek food. oooh, spanikopita." I had to have it immediately! And when I had it 3 days in a row, craving was gone :)
> I do have to say, though, it's usually savory/salty/briny.

Olives...mmmmm... now that you mentioned it...


----------



## kazine

Just got my Maternal Serum Screening letter. 1 in 1968, so pleased with that :).


----------



## Princesskell

Hope they can check you over Laura...better to be safe. I have low blood pressure and have to be careful moving too quickly but I haven't fully passed out as yet.

Good news Kaz :thumbup:

My cravings have been iced water, grapes, strawberries and now toffees!! Xxx


----------



## kazine

Just sent this message to all of my family members on my mam's side that I have on Facebook.

_Hiya

Just wanted to send a message because, as I'm sure you are aware, I have decided to have no contact whatsoever with my mother. Now that I am pregnant, nothing has changed. So I would like to please ask that you do not pass any messages on from her, and that, when the baby is born, you do not send her any photographs, information or updates whatsoever about the baby or myself. I have my own little family now and I do not want her to be involved with it or informed about it in any way. This message stands not only for my baby, but Scott and Kayleigh's baby too, as they feel the same way.

Thanks_

Hope this works. I'm hoping to judge by their reactions whether or not they're likely to ignore my request and pass on info anyway and then I know to delete them from FB lol.


----------



## GeralynB

Just bought my first pair of maternity jeans


----------



## Twinklie12

Glad you are going to the doctor Laura, passing out means you def need your levels checked!


----------



## DragonflyWing

blondeNklutzi said:


> Any other US ladies on here get WIC? I found I qualify (by a hundred dollars or so) so I got it today. What the hell do they think I am going to do with 8 gallons of milk a month?!

I'll have to see if I qualify now...I didn't with the twins. Haha, DH and I go through about 12 gallons of milk a month, and now that I have two toddlers slowly switching to cow's milk, I'm sure that will go up dramatically! 8 free gallons sounds awesome!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Been to the docs...I have extremely low blood pressure to the point she was actually shocked lol she said don't stand up when I don't need to and try to limit the time when I do! Basically I have medical advice to be lazy lol


----------



## littlefishygg

To any obsessive doppler users... have you noticed your baby getting more active and louder as time is passing. I started using my doppler at 11 weeks and never heard any movement or kicks but now at 13 weeks every time I listen (normally every day or every other day) there is barely 2 seconds at a time when the baby doesn't kick at the doppler or wave around. I am starting to think I am in for trouble when I start feeling movement, I'm never going to get any rest!!


----------



## laurarebecca1

littlefishygg said:


> To any obsessive doppler users... have you noticed your baby getting more active and louder as time is passing. I started using my doppler at 11 weeks and never heard any movement or kicks but now at 13 weeks every time I listen (normally every day or every other day) there is barely 2 seconds at a time when the baby doesn't kick at the doppler or wave around. I am starting to think I am in for trouble when I start feeling movement, I'm never going to get any rest!!

I noticed this from about 11.5 weeks; I love hearing the kicking! My baby also seems to move to a completely new spot when I try to listen...one minute in the middle, next on the left etc so cheeky already lol


----------



## Twinklie12

Glad you got checked Laura! All you can do is relax huh?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

littlefishygg said:


> To any obsessive doppler users... have you noticed your baby getting more active and louder as time is passing. I started using my doppler at 11 weeks and never heard any movement or kicks but now at 13 weeks every time I listen (normally every day or every other day) there is barely 2 seconds at a time when the baby doesn't kick at the doppler or wave around. I am starting to think I am in for trouble when I start feeling movement, I'm never going to get any rest!!

Yes!! I couldnt find HB for 5 days but could hear plenty of movement it really surprized how much baby changed last 2 weeks


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> Been to the docs...I have extremely low blood pressure to the point she was actually shocked lol she said don't stand up when I don't need to and try to limit the time when I do! Basically I have medical advice to be lazy lol

No more appt to recheck/monitor? 
Take it easy :) second tri (in 20 weeks) when i found dizzinesz really kicked in if i stood up to quickly.


----------



## Jalanis22

blondeNklutzi said:


> Tracilacy, I didn't want deviled eggs until you said that! Now that's all I can think about!
> 
> I've found that I've had various cravings (except for chocolate milk, which is constant) and I HAVE to have it. Like chinese food or apples constantly for a day or two.
> 
> Had my second Dr. appointment today, the nurse tried to use the doppler, got nothing, and I got concerned. Honestly, it is just too early, and we got to see little one during an ultrasound. Got to see arms and legs going crazy, but unfortunately didn't get to see a nub. :(
> 
> Any other US ladies on here get WIC? I found I qualify (by a hundred dollars or so) so I got it today. What the hell do they think I am going to do with 8 gallons of milk a month?!


Lol as crazy as it sounds i qualified for WIC also and was planning on giving milk to MIL and mom but nope! We literally use em all my hubs and LO are milk lovers


----------



## Princesskell

Sorry about the low blood pressure Laura, but I'm glad you've been checked and ts nothing more serious...lots of rest xxx

Yeah for maternity jeans Geralyn! I looked for some today but I couldn't find any long enough :dohh: I will try order some online.

I haven't tried the Doppler yet. My next door neighbour is a nurse and she has one but I'm afraid especially with an anterior placenta we won't find it yet?? :shrug: 

Dh is out tonight so I'm looking forward to a takeaway and trash tv on the setee!! Xxx


----------



## MarieMo7

PK, I had an anterior placenta with DD and we were able to find HB with a doppler at home around 11 weeks. I didn't feel her kick/move until about 22 weeks, though.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

PK, hollie had anterior too i found hers from 11w. 

I am having fajitas for tea, my fav! Ive had very good day (yesterday not so much) ive actually done some tidying up, think hubby wzs happy to finally hear ive moved from the sofa. 

My tommee tippee set came so i unpacked that put it in storage unit, eek feeling bit more real.

Baby having a active session once a day :D


----------



## GeralynB

Princesskell said:


> Sorry about the low blood pressure Laura, but I'm glad you've been checked and ts nothing more serious...lots of rest xxx
> 
> Yeah for maternity jeans Geralyn! I looked for some today but I couldn't find any long enough :dohh: I will try order some online.
> 
> I haven't tried the Doppler yet. My next door neighbour is a nurse and she has one but I'm afraid especially with an anterior placenta we won't find it yet?? :shrug:
> 
> Dh is out tonight so I'm looking forward to a takeaway and trash tv on the setee!! Xxx

I needed petite jeans since I'm so short which are also hard to find. i found them at Macy's. they also had long there.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

** attention ** 

any ladies after tomme tippee perfect prep on £49 at amazon!

ive ordered mine 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...bile?m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&ref_=nosim&tag=playp-21


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Been to the docs...I have extremely low blood pressure to the point she was actually shocked lol she said don't stand up when I don't need to and try to limit the time when I do! Basically I have medical advice to be lazy lol
> 
> 
> No more appt to recheck/monitor?
> Take it easy :) second tri (in 20 weeks) when i found dizzinesz really kicked in if i stood up to quickly.Click to expand...

She didn't seem majorly concerned because it's quite common to have low blood pressure...just not as low as mine! She said if it happens again to go straight back to gp or hospital for monitoring. She said rest is the best thing and it usually goes away on it's own!


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks Mariemo and mummytoamber! I will really miss it if I don't feel the movement this time.

Thanks Geralyn but I'm in the uk! :winkwink:


----------



## DragonflyWing

I had two anterior placentas with the twins, but I still felt them move at 11 weeks. It never seemed to affect me feeling them!

I swear I can already feel this baby moving...it's like a little fishy brushes up against the inside of my belly now and then. It's different from gas bubbles, and it's super low down. Pretty sure it's the little jumping bean.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

DragonflyWing said:


> I had two anterior placentas with the twins, but I still felt them move at 11 weeks. It never seemed to affect me feeling them!
> 
> I swear I can already feel this baby moving...it's like a little fishy brushes up against the inside of my belly now and then. It's different from gas bubbles, and it's super low down. Pretty sure it's the little jumping bean.

I keep thinking I must be crazy. I feel little flutters/pops just like I did with my son. It is hard to believe, since I'm so early. Maybe it is crazy to think it is baby, but it is always in the exact same place, not really a place I get gas bubbles, and it doesn't happen all the time. I'm just going with the assumption it is baby now. I figure if I'm wrong then I'm just silly, but I can't figure out what else it could be! When we saw the ultrasound, LO was pretty active, so who knows!


----------



## apple_20

I've has flutters with this one not often. It's strange with DS I never had flutters was lying in bed one day around 20 weeks and poked my stomach he booted me back! He was a lazy one though didn't move much, used to annoy everyone who wanted to feel him kick. This one got it's wiggle on in asda last night.

That Tommie tippy machine looks good but I used to do what it does in 2 mins id use boiling hot water to kill germs then add cooled boiled water to the line. Tada that's for free.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ive always given warm bottles using microwave to heat up is pain or waiting for water to cool plus im forgetful. 
I can see it being really useful to me, each to their own.


----------



## apple_20

Yeah my method involves remembering to keep some cooled boiled water in the fridge for the next bottle or if I'm out Id fill an empty bottle with boiling water and carry a flask so that the water was cool by the time I needed it but had that hot water to kill the germs. 

I agree waiting for a hot bottle to cool with a screaming baby is not fun!


----------



## MissyLissy

Ladies, can someone walk me off the ledge again? Lol

When did everyone's symptoms start getting better? Mine were never that bad to begin with, but this week in week 10 I have had no nausea at all, and my bbs now feel completely normal! No more pain. Honestly, I don't even feel pregnant at all anymore. Is week 10 too early for all these symptoms to disappear? I'm just paranoid about a mmc at this point. My 12 week scan can't come soon enough.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Missylissy I only really had symptoms from week 6 to week 8 so don't worry!! I occasionally throw up but never have nausea anymore!!

My down syndrome test results came back as 1:18000 yeyyhhh :)


----------



## Twinklie12

Missy my symptoms are way less right as of hitting he 10 week mark! Nausea almost gone, boobs less full and sore. If you have worries try calling your doctor but I think this is completely normal as the placenta starts to take over. 

Yay for the results Laura!


----------



## MissyLissy

Thanks ladies. I've had no bleeding or cramping, and my biggest complaint is that I feel well, so I'm going to try to avoid calling my doctor sounding psycho. Lol I think my biggest problem was that I've had three scans, at 6,8,and 9 weeks. I've been so spoiled. Now my last scan was almost 2 weeks ago, and the next one isn't for almost another 2 weeks so it's giving me time to get paranoid without the reassurance.

Plus, this is TMI but my cervix feels lower today and I had a bit of mucus like discharge last night. I know because I have to put in progesterone suppositories still.. Not really checking by choice! Haha... Sorry to gross anyone out. A nurse told me to pay no mind to my cervix cause it can change daily, and I know you can get random discharge in pregnancy, but those two things have me analyzing my lack of symptoms more than I should. Oy. I'm such a headcase sometimes.


----------



## laurarebecca1

MissyLissy said:


> Thanks ladies. I've had no bleeding or cramping, and my biggest complaint is that I feel well, so I'm going to try to avoid calling my doctor sounding psycho. Lol I think my biggest problem was that I've had three scans, at 6,8,and 9 weeks. I've been so spoiled. Now my last scan was almost 2 weeks ago, and the next one isn't for almost another 2 weeks so it's giving me time to get paranoid without the reassurance.
> 
> Plus, this is TMI but my cervix feels lower today and I had a bit of mucus like discharge last night. I know because I have to put in progesterone suppositories still.. Not really checking by choice! Haha... Sorry to gross anyone out. A nurse told me to pay no mind to my cervix cause it can change daily, and I know you can get random discharge in pregnancy, but those two things have me analyzing my lack of symptoms more than I should. Oy. I'm such a headcase sometimes.

I have A LOT of discharge! I'm having to wear pantyliners everyday!! Totally normal!! Have you got a doppler?


----------



## mandaa1220

If it makes you feel better, my only scan so far was at 8 weeks and im apparently not supposed to have another until 20 weeks. Im going crazy.


----------



## MissyLissy

laurarebecca1 said:


> MissyLissy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. I've had no bleeding or cramping, and my biggest complaint is that I feel well, so I'm going to try to avoid calling my doctor sounding psycho. Lol I think my biggest problem was that I've had three scans, at 6,8,and 9 weeks. I've been so spoiled. Now my last scan was almost 2 weeks ago, and the next one isn't for almost another 2 weeks so it's giving me time to get paranoid without the reassurance.
> 
> Plus, this is TMI but my cervix feels lower today and I had a bit of mucus like discharge last night. I know because I have to put in progesterone suppositories still.. Not really checking by choice! Haha... Sorry to gross anyone out. A nurse told me to pay no mind to my cervix cause it can change daily, and I know you can get random discharge in pregnancy, but those two things have me analyzing my lack of symptoms more than I should. Oy. I'm such a headcase sometimes.
> 
> I have A LOT of discharge! I'm having to wear pantyliners everyday!! Totally normal!! Have you got a doppler?Click to expand...

I've purposely not bought a Doppler because if I didn't hear what I wanted it would make me crazy! I think I'd run the risk of becoming obsessive with it. Haha

Thanks for the reassurance, ladies! I am sure I'm fine. Just a moment of paranoia! Haha... Thanks for putting up with me!


----------



## MissyLissy

mandaa1220 said:


> If it makes you feel better, my only scan so far was at 8 weeks and im apparently not supposed to have another until 20 weeks. Im going crazy.

Oy! I'd go insane. My mom went her ENTIRE pregnancies with both me and my brother without getting an ultrasound back in the dark ages, and I don't know how she managed! Ha! She doesn't understand why I need all these scans either. :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MissyLissy said:


> Ladies, can someone walk me off the ledge again? Lol
> 
> When did everyone's symptoms start getting better? Mine were never that bad to begin with, but this week in week 10 I have had no nausea at all, and my bbs now feel completely normal! No more pain. Honestly, I don't even feel pregnant at all anymore. Is week 10 too early for all these symptoms to disappear? I'm just paranoid about a mmc at this point. My 12 week scan can't come soon enough.

i felt tonnes better in wk 10, then felt very ill in wk 11, wk 12 was up and down. Wk 13 going okay.


----------



## mandaa1220

MissyLissy said:


> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel better, my only scan so far was at 8 weeks and im apparently not supposed to have another until 20 weeks. Im going crazy.
> 
> Oy! I'd go insane. My mom went her ENTIRE pregnancies with both me and my brother without getting an ultrasound back in the dark ages, and I don't know how she managed! Ha! She doesn't understand why I need all these scans either. :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah when I complained last night to my mom, she said she had only 1 with me, and it was because they had no idea how far she was. 

Shes trying to convince me its good I dont need them, because it means there's no concerns, but I don't buy it. I want more!!


----------



## Rame

13 weeks today woohoo! :happydance:

Ok, sorry if TMI, but anyone else having difficulty urinating sometimes? 

I do, and this morning was the worst! I woke up around 3am with a really full bladder, dragged my feet to the bathroom, and...nothing. :shrug: Tried pushing, got a little trickle, and... nada! I mean there I was feeling my bladder is about to burst, and pee is all ready to burst out like a dam, and nothing.is.coming.out :dohh:

So I went back to bed holding back a sob, and thought maybe I just need to make sure I sleep on my left side constantly. Got up again after an hour, tried again, and once more a teeny weeny trickle. Great, do I need a catheter soon??! Went back to bed, slept on my left side again, woke up another hour later and tried one more time... success!! :happydance: Sigh.. the joy of pregnancy :winkwink:


----------



## Rame

MissyLissy said:


> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel better, my only scan so far was at 8 weeks and im apparently not supposed to have another until 20 weeks. Im going crazy.
> 
> Oy! I'd go insane. My mom went her ENTIRE pregnancies with both me and my brother without getting an ultrasound back in the dark ages, and I don't know how she managed! Ha! She doesn't understand why I need all these scans either. :haha:Click to expand...

I know, right??!! We're totally spoiled! :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Rame said:


> 13 weeks today woohoo! :happydance:
> 
> Ok, sorry if TMI, but anyone else having difficulty urinating sometimes?
> 
> I do, and this morning was the worst! I woke up around 3am with a really full bladder, dragged my feet to the bathroom, and...nothing. :shrug: Tried pushing, got a little trickle, and... nada! I mean there I was feeling my bladder is about to burst, and pee is all ready to burst out like a dam, and nothing.is.coming.out :dohh:
> 
> So I went back to bed holding back a sob, and thought maybe I just need to make sure I sleep on my left side constantly. Got up again after an hour, tried again, and once more a teeny weeny trickle. Great, do I need a catheter soon??! Went back to bed, slept on my left side again, woke up another hour later and tried one more time... success!! :happydance: Sigh.. the joy of pregnancy :winkwink:

Could be infection, i struggled to wee with kidney infection, then my bladder felt full all the time and kept going loo every 10mins to try and nothing. I had loads pressure and sore lower back.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Rame, I agree with MummytoAmber, that is one of the symptoms of a UTI. I've been blessed to have one right now, and although I've had them before I didn't even notice it because it didn't burn when I pee, all the other ones have. 

But when I went to the doctor and they checked my urine they found one. It was only then that I thought back and realized I hadn't been able to empty my bladder fully.


----------



## kazine

The intention was to buy cloth nappies gradually over my pregnancy Then real nappy week came along and weve bought 7 this week alone. O.O

Oh well, cant complain about these 3 beauties. £10.73 down from £16.50 Wont get that offer at any other time of year so I think its justified!!


----------



## MissyLissy

Rame said:


> 13 weeks today woohoo! :happydance:
> 
> Ok, sorry if TMI, but anyone else having difficulty urinating sometimes?
> 
> I do, and this morning was the worst! I woke up around 3am with a really full bladder, dragged my feet to the bathroom, and...nothing. :shrug: Tried pushing, got a little trickle, and... nada! I mean there I was feeling my bladder is about to burst, and pee is all ready to burst out like a dam, and nothing.is.coming.out :dohh:
> 
> So I went back to bed holding back a sob, and thought maybe I just need to make sure I sleep on my left side constantly. Got up again after an hour, tried again, and once more a teeny weeny trickle. Great, do I need a catheter soon??! Went back to bed, slept on my left side again, woke up another hour later and tried one more time... success!! :happydance: Sigh.. the joy of pregnancy :winkwink:


This sounds exactly like a UTI, hon. I've had one once, and this is exactly how it presents. They are more common in pregnancy, but also easily treated with antibiotics. I'd definitely call your doctor today, or go into urgent care or something. You don't want to not treat something like this, as it will only get worse. :flower:


----------



## kazine

MissyLissy said:


> Rame said:
> 
> 
> 13 weeks today woohoo! :happydance:
> 
> Ok, sorry if TMI, but anyone else having difficulty urinating sometimes?
> 
> I do, and this morning was the worst! I woke up around 3am with a really full bladder, dragged my feet to the bathroom, and...nothing. :shrug: Tried pushing, got a little trickle, and... nada! I mean there I was feeling my bladder is about to burst, and pee is all ready to burst out like a dam, and nothing.is.coming.out :dohh:
> 
> So I went back to bed holding back a sob, and thought maybe I just need to make sure I sleep on my left side constantly. Got up again after an hour, tried again, and once more a teeny weeny trickle. Great, do I need a catheter soon??! Went back to bed, slept on my left side again, woke up another hour later and tried one more time... success!! :happydance: Sigh.. the joy of pregnancy :winkwink:
> 
> 
> This sounds exactly like a UTI, hon. I've had one once, and this is exactly how it presents. They are more common in pregnancy, but also easily treated with antibiotics. I'd definitely call your doctor today, or go into urgent care or something. You don't want to not treat something like this, as it will only get worse. :flower:Click to expand...

Yeah sounds like a UTI, I agree. I've had plenty before :dohh:


----------



## laurarebecca1

kazine said:


> The intention was to buy cloth nappies gradually over my pregnancy Then real nappy week came along and weve bought 7 this week alone. O.O
> 
> Oh well, cant complain about these 3 beauties. £10.73 down from £16.50 Wont get that offer at any other time of year so I think its justified!!

These are cute!! Are you going to use all colours no matter what the gender is?


----------



## Kians_Mummy

I haven't been on here in a while so thought I would update. I had my dating scan on Thursday, I thought everything was well as I have been getting symptoms since day one & started to get a little bump. I took DS and OH with me and where DS was sitting he could see the screen and as soon as the lady started scanning he yelled "there is a the baby", she frowned so I told DS to be quiet as she was concentrating.

Then DS yelled "where has the baby gone", and that's when she looked at me and asked if I was sure on my dates then carried on scanning. My heart sank, she showed me the screen. There was a big sac (measuring 12 weeks 3 days, which would match with ovulation) and a placenta but no baby . She explained that it was blighted ovum where the embryo doesn't develop but everything else does. She was rather surprised that it didn't come away by itself. 

So this goodbye from me and I hope that everyone has a healthy pregnancy


----------



## salu_34

Kians_Mummy said:


> I haven't been on here in a while so thought I would update. I had my dating scan on Thursday, I thought everything was well as I have been getting symptoms since day one & started to get a little bump. I took DS and OH with me and where DS was sitting he could see the screen and as soon as the lady started scanning he yelled "there is a the baby", she frowned so I told DS to be quiet as she was concentrating.
> 
> Then DS yelled "where has the baby gone", and that's when she looked at me and asked if I was sure on my dates then carried on scanning. My heart sank, she showed me the screen. There was a big sac (measuring 12 weeks 3 days, which would match with ovulation) and a placenta but no baby . She explained that it was blighted ovum where the embryo doesn't develop but everything else does. She was rather surprised that it didn't come away by itself.
> 
> So this goodbye from me and I hope that everyone has a healthy pregnancy

So sorry hun xx


----------



## salu_34

Anyone during their 11th week noticed a slight decrease in cervical mucous while going to the bathroom ? Noticed yesterday and a bit today, that I have less while wiping.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Kians_Mummy said:


> I haven't been on here in a while so thought I would update. I had my dating scan on Thursday, I thought everything was well as I have been getting symptoms since day one & started to get a little bump. I took DS and OH with me and where DS was sitting he could see the screen and as soon as the lady started scanning he yelled "there is a the baby", she frowned so I told DS to be quiet as she was concentrating.
> 
> Then DS yelled "where has the baby gone", and that's when she looked at me and asked if I was sure on my dates then carried on scanning. My heart sank, she showed me the screen. There was a big sac (measuring 12 weeks 3 days, which would match with ovulation) and a placenta but no baby . She explained that it was blighted ovum where the embryo doesn't develop but everything else does. She was rather surprised that it didn't come away by itself.
> 
> So this goodbye from me and I hope that everyone has a healthy pregnancy

im so sorry for your loss all the best x


----------



## GeralynB

MissyLissy said:


> Ladies, can someone walk me off the ledge again? Lol
> 
> When did everyone's symptoms start getting better? Mine were never that bad to begin with, but this week in week 10 I have had no nausea at all, and my bbs now feel completely normal! No more pain. Honestly, I don't even feel pregnant at all anymore. Is week 10 too early for all these symptoms to disappear? I'm just paranoid about a mmc at this point. My 12 week scan can't come soon enough.

10 weeks is around when I started feeling good



Kians_Mummy said:


> I haven't been on here in a while so thought I would update. I had my dating scan on Thursday, I thought everything was well as I have been getting symptoms since day one & started to get a little bump. I took DS and OH with me and where DS was sitting he could see the screen and as soon as the lady started scanning he yelled "there is a the baby", she frowned so I told DS to be quiet as she was concentrating.
> 
> Then DS yelled "where has the baby gone", and that's when she looked at me and asked if I was sure on my dates then carried on scanning. My heart sank, she showed me the screen. There was a big sac (measuring 12 weeks 3 days, which would match with ovulation) and a placenta but no baby . She explained that it was blighted ovum where the embryo doesn't develop but everything else does. She was rather surprised that it didn't come away by itself.
> 
> So this goodbye from me and I hope that everyone has a healthy pregnancy

So sorry :(


----------



## Princesskell

Kians_Mummy said:


> I haven't been on here in a while so thought I would update. I had my dating scan on Thursday, I thought everything was well as I have been getting symptoms since day one & started to get a little bump. I took DS and OH with me and where DS was sitting he could see the screen and as soon as the lady started scanning he yelled "there is a the baby", she frowned so I told DS to be quiet as she was concentrating.
> 
> Then DS yelled "where has the baby gone", and that's when she looked at me and asked if I was sure on my dates then carried on scanning. My heart sank, she showed me the screen. There was a big sac (measuring 12 weeks 3 days, which would match with ovulation) and a placenta but no baby . She explained that it was blighted ovum where the embryo doesn't develop but everything else does. She was rather surprised that it didn't come away by itself.
> 
> So this goodbye from me and I hope that everyone has a healthy pregnancy

Im so very sorry x


----------



## apple_20

I'm so sorry for your loss Kiansmummy I had a blighted ovumn last year and I know how horrible it is. It's like your body has tricked you giving you symptoms I hope you are recovering well. You will be back with your rainbow baby however far away that seems xx


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Kians_Mummy, I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Kians_Mummy said:


> I haven't been on here in a while so thought I would update. I had my dating scan on Thursday, I thought everything was well as I have been getting symptoms since day one & started to get a little bump. I took DS and OH with me and where DS was sitting he could see the screen and as soon as the lady started scanning he yelled "there is a the baby", she frowned so I told DS to be quiet as she was concentrating.
> 
> Then DS yelled "where has the baby gone", and that's when she looked at me and asked if I was sure on my dates then carried on scanning. My heart sank, she showed me the screen. There was a big sac (measuring 12 weeks 3 days, which would match with ovulation) and a placenta but no baby . She explained that it was blighted ovum where the embryo doesn't develop but everything else does. She was rather surprised that it didn't come away by itself.
> 
> So this goodbye from me and I hope that everyone has a healthy pregnancy

So sorry!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Kians_Mummy said:


> I haven't been on here in a while so thought I would update. I had my dating scan on Thursday, I thought everything was well as I have been getting symptoms since day one & started to get a little bump. I took DS and OH with me and where DS was sitting he could see the screen and as soon as the lady started scanning he yelled "there is a the baby", she frowned so I told DS to be quiet as she was concentrating.
> 
> Then DS yelled "where has the baby gone", and that's when she looked at me and asked if I was sure on my dates then carried on scanning. My heart sank, she showed me the screen. There was a big sac (measuring 12 weeks 3 days, which would match with ovulation) and a placenta but no baby . She explained that it was blighted ovum where the embryo doesn't develop but everything else does. She was rather surprised that it didn't come away by itself.
> 
> So this goodbye from me and I hope that everyone has a healthy pregnancy

I am so, so sorry for your loss. Xo


----------



## MissyLissy

I'm so incredibly sorry, Kians_mommy. :hugs: Take time for yourself...and I'm sure you will be back in first tri in no time with your rainbow!


----------



## MissyLissy

I've had such a crazy, emotional, hormonal day. I'm a residential case manager for people with disabilities. Among my many duties, I supervise their in home staff, and am on call every five weeks. Well, I'm on call this weekend, and I just got a call in for one of our homes with a very volatile women who has severe behavioral challenges. Her house is incredibly hard to staff. I'm used to getting these calls, and I know how to handle them, but I flipped. If I am in a situation where I absolutely can't staff a home, I'm forced to go in myself. This is the situation i found myself in this afternoon. In this case, I'm not well trained with this woman, and she has a history of lashing out to new staff and being extra violent towards pregnant women (not that you can tell I'm currently pregnant, but still. I DO NOT want to put myself in that situation).

Well...I called every staff person currently trained with her in panic mode. In my desoeratin to get this shift filled, I ended up telling numerous employees I'm pregnant- something I was NOT intending for a loooooong time. :dohh: I actually started to get emotional on the phone with a couple crying/tearing up as well. :wacko: Pretty un-professional and un-like me. I'm so embarrassed right now.

Now my worries are two fold: 

1. Now because of my desperation, a handful of my employees (people I supervise) know I'm pregnant, but most of my co-workers don't. (Though thank goodness my boss knows). Gah. I'll need to go fully public at work on Monday. Not what I was planning, but this news will spread like wild fire.

2. Today was a wake up call. This situation wasn't a huge deal (I've dealt with much worse), but I could hardly keep it together. My job is really getting to me... It's gonna get worse the further along in pregnancy I get. Plus, I can't even imagine dealing with the pressure that comes with my job with two new born babies. One of my employees told me today to put in my two weeks, cause my job will cause you to miscarry. That's a slight exaggeration, but it gives you an idea of the stress that can sometimes be involved. However, I get paid pretty well, have good vacation, benefits, etc. I don't know how I can afford to leave! Sigh


Sorry for the long, (probably boring), work related post. Just needed to get that out somewhere.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

MissyLissy, I'm sorry you had a bad on-call. I'm a CPS worker, and I do on call one week at a time about once every month, and I'm honestly anxious about how it will go. I plan to work until I absolutely can't anymore or until I have the baby, so I have this horrible vision of going into labor while I'm trying to interview a kid. 

I would be lying if I said I am not worried about the effect of stress on my pregnancy, and on the possibility that one of my clients will harm me or the baby (folks on meth are a bit unpredictable.) But the job is important to me, so all I can do is be aware and do what I know to keep myself and others safe.

I would say to give it some time. I know we blame a lot on hormones during pregnancy, but you may come to terms with it and learn to deal with pregnancy and work as it goes along, if that makes sense. Human services careers are almost universally stressful, and it may also help to talk to your coworkers. I know in my office at least, my coworkers are extremely supportive. We have to be, we can't talk to anyone else about work really, and no one else really understands the demands of the field.


----------



## Leinzlove

Kians_Mummy said:


> I haven't been on here in a while so thought I would update. I had my dating scan on Thursday, I thought everything was well as I have been getting symptoms since day one & started to get a little bump. I took DS and OH with me and where DS was sitting he could see the screen and as soon as the lady started scanning he yelled "there is a the baby", she frowned so I told DS to be quiet as she was concentrating.
> 
> Then DS yelled "where has the baby gone", and that's when she looked at me and asked if I was sure on my dates then carried on scanning. My heart sank, she showed me the screen. There was a big sac (measuring 12 weeks 3 days, which would match with ovulation) and a placenta but no baby . She explained that it was blighted ovum where the embryo doesn't develop but everything else does. She was rather surprised that it didn't come away by itself.
> 
> So this goodbye from me and I hope that everyone has a healthy pregnancy

I'm so sorry for your loss. I wish you a sticky as soon as you try again. :hugs:


----------



## MissyLissy

Thanks so much for your post, blondeNK. :flower: Everything work related just got the better of me this afternoon. You are so right about leaning on your coworkers. I could never last without them- and you are right, no one else really understands. I'll probably feel better on Monday once I just come clean to all of them about the pregnancy. (One already knows). I'm sure they'll be supportive and commiserate with me over my insanity this afternoon.

I had a long talk with DH also about my job combined with two infants. He knows first hand how insane my job can be. That combined with the high cost of child carex2 really opened the door for us discussing seriously if I should just stay home with them once they are born. I would love that, but I worry how we will get by without my income. He was actually so understanding and lovely, reassuring we'll make it work whatever we decide.

Most days I love my job too. It's so rewarding. But it's also high demand, high stress. You move from one crisis to the next most of the time it feels like. That stress just is not worth it's impact on my family and especially future children.


----------



## eyemom

Kians_Mummy, so sorry. Must be one of the cruelest tricks our bodies can play. You'll be in my thoughts. :hugs:

Missy, good luck with work decisions. I'm sure you'll make the right choice whatever that is.


----------



## apple_20

Missylissy here in the U.K. When you tell your boss you are pregnant they have to do a risk assessment and if there are aspects of your job that are dangerous to you and/or your baby by law they must find you alternative duties or somehow keep you away from these risks. Is it the same where you are? Because tbh even apart the emotional damage that job sounds physically risky now you are pregnant? 

I hope a talk with your boss will help keep you from being put in a similar situation again. As for work life balance once the twins arrive, i really struggled to go to work full time but have found part time a great middle ground. Having said that I know maternity leave etc is different I got a year to make that decision. Your oh sounds very supportive I hope you can figure it out x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

salu_34 said:


> Anyone during their 11th week noticed a slight decrease in cervical mucous while going to the bathroom ? Noticed yesterday and a bit today, that I have less while wiping.

Mine started to increase, then turned to trush this week. Never had a case so bad before.


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone during their 11th week noticed a slight decrease in cervical mucous while going to the bathroom ? Noticed yesterday and a bit today, that I have less while wiping.
> 
> Mine started to increase, then turned to trush this week. Never had a case so bad before.Click to expand...

Mine too was the worse I've ever had and seemed to last a lot longer even with antibiotics :( oh the joys of pregnancy!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone during their 11th week noticed a slight decrease in cervical mucous while going to the bathroom ? Noticed yesterday and a bit today, that I have less while wiping.
> 
> Mine started to increase, then turned to trush this week. Never had a case so bad before.Click to expand...
> 
> Mine too was the worse I've ever had and seemed to last a lot longer even with antibiotics :( oh the joys of pregnancy!Click to expand...

Thankfully looks like inserting tablet and cream has worked for me. 


Ive waiting for this to come back for ages; finally want to tidy up, clean and declutter! i had started before my sickness got bad.


----------



## laurarebecca1

I'm only 13 weeks but my belly is rock hard and defo sticks out! Did anyone find this with their first baby?


----------



## GeralynB

The US is not great with laws for pregnant women. They don't do a risk assessment. Some jobs will give you other duties while you're pregnant. We also get such a short maternity leave compared to other countries. I'm a teacher and can't imagine going back only 6 weeks after giving birth. DH and I have decided that I will be staying home to take care of the baby.


----------



## GeralynB

laurarebecca1 said:


> I'm only 13 weeks but my belly is rock hard and defo sticks out! Did anyone find this with their first baby?

It's my first and I have a little bump and it is hard.


----------



## MissyLissy

apple_20 said:


> Missylissy here in the U.K. When you tell your boss you are pregnant they have to do a risk assessment and if there are aspects of your job that are dangerous to you and/or your baby by law they must find you alternative duties or somehow keep you away from these risks. Is it the same where you are? Because tbh even apart the emotional damage that job sounds physically risky now you are pregnant?
> 
> I hope a talk with your boss will help keep you from being put in a similar situation again. As for work life balance once the twins arrive, i really struggled to go to work full time but have found part time a great middle ground. Having said that I know maternity leave etc is different I got a year to make that decision. Your oh sounds very supportive I hope you can figure it out x


In the good old USA, we don't get these luxuries. My job is my job, and if I can't handle the duties right now, I'd either need to take a personal leave (and forego maternity leave later because you are only allowed up to 3 months a year off MAX of leave time), or step down into a different position or quit. They cannot and will not modify expectations for me in my position, unfortunately. I watched first hand my pregnant co worker struggle with this job throughout her pregnancy last year. She made it through and made it work, but she also left to be a SAHM once her son was born. Also, in our lovely country, we get a max of 3 months maternity leave through FMLA which is a federal law applying to businesses that employ more than a certain amount of people (unless your employer has a private, better policy). Mine does not. I can take up to three months leave max, most of which will be unpaid outside of the 4-6 weeks of PTO vacation time I will have built up.

But regardless, yesterday I was being emotional and reactionary over what was honestly a pretty benign problem considering. It's going to be fine. We'll figure it out one way or another.


----------



## apple_20

I'm sorry that must put a lot of people in horrible positions :(

I wouldn't blame you for becoming a stay at home mum especially with two to pay for child care.

I get the hard stomach bit and if I've been lying on my side when I lie on my back I can feel a hard bump on the side baby is on. It's a weird feeling!


----------



## laurarebecca1

apple_20 said:


> I'm sorry that must put a lot of people in horrible positions :(
> 
> I wouldn't blame you for becoming a stay at home mum especially with two to pay for child care.
> 
> I get the hard stomach bit and if I've been lying on my side when I lie on my back I can feel a hard bump on the side baby is on. It's a weird feeling!

Mine is defo on the left where baby is! How far up is uterus at 13 weeks?


----------



## blondeNklutzi

We don't have any type of risk assessment either. My boss makes some common sense changes, we have already discussed that if we get referrals alleging meth production I won't be the one to get them- although it is always possible to accidentally walk into an active lab unfortunately. 

Other than that, I will be taking my normal workload until I go on maternity leave. I likely won't get any new assignments the last couple weeks (unless they are emergencies) so I can close out as many of my investigations as possible so my coworkers don't have to take them when I leave. 

I will be taking my whole 12 weeks off. I have plenty of leave and sick saved up so I will be getting paid the whole 12 weeks. Unfortunately the US sucks when it comes to maternity benefits. :(


----------



## MarieMo7

With DD, I was only able to take 8 weeks. It was tough but it was doable. Luckily we had a great home daycare close by and I felt very comfortable with them caring for DD while we worked.
This time (same employer, I've just been there longer), I'm taking my full 12 weeks, but modified - our current daycare doesn't take babies until 6 months, so starting at 6 weeks I'll be working from home part-time until baby is 6 months. DH works from home, so between the two of us we'll get to spend 6 months home with baby, and I love that. I'm really grateful that we've got that opportunity and flexibility.


----------



## MarieMo7

Gender reveal thoughts/opinions:
With DD, we had our sono at 20 weeks, and had the tech write the gender on a piece of paper in a sealed envelope. We gave it to a friend, and the next day we had a big party for DH's birthday/St. Patrick's Day, and for dessert we had cupcakes our friend made - with pink filling for a girl!

This time, 20 weeks is on July 2nd. So the way I see it, we have 2 options:

1) Pay for a private scan at 17 weeks (just before Father's Day), and suprise DH with a gender reveal "party" (family only) on Father's Day. I'm thinking his Father's Day present can be the gender (pink or blue onesie, or something) - I'd just need my mom or a friend to put it together for us so I don't know gender either.

2) Do a big family gender reveal over 4th of July (US independence day, lots of fireworks) and have a friend get either blue or pink fireworks/sparklers.

What do you think? 
I don't want to ask DH his opinion b/c if we do Father's Day I'd love to have it be a surprise for him completely. I also don't know yet what our 4th of July plans are, where we'll be, who we'll be with (his family or mine) - though I can almost guarantee we'll be with my family on Father's Day, his on 4th of July.
Plus there's the cost (about $100 for a private scan) - although I'd get to find out 3 weeks sooner.

ARGH! Decisions are hard when you're pregnant!


----------



## salu_34

I couldn't imagine going to work 6 or even 13 weeks after baby is born. I'm glad Here we get a full year off for maternity leave. Although the pay is about 60-70% of your normal wages. Which if you don't make much, isn't that great.


----------



## MissyLissy

salu_34 said:


> I couldn't imagine going to work 6 or even 13 weeks after baby is born. I'm glad Here we get a full year off for maternity leave. Although the pay is about 60-70% of your normal wages. Which if you don't make much, isn't that great.

That sounds amazing! The US has such a "fend for yourself" mentality when in comes to benefits, healthcare, time off, labor....


----------



## MissyLissy

Both parties sound awesome, MarieMo. What fun ideas! I really don't think you could go wrong either way. :flower:


----------



## Princesskell

Marie mo I love the idea of the 4th of July party...the sparklers sound fun.

We are so lucky here with maternity. Last time I took the full year...yes you get less and less pay and so not everyone can afford it, but we are so lucky to have the option.


----------



## salu_34

MissyLissy said:


> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> I couldn't imagine going to work 6 or even 13 weeks after baby is born. I'm glad Here we get a full year off for maternity leave. Although the pay is about 60-70% of your normal wages. Which if you don't make much, isn't that great.
> 
> That sounds amazing! The US has such a "fend for yourself" mentality when in comes to benefits, healthcare, time off, labor....Click to expand...

Are you guys able to apply for child tax benefits at all ? Here we get the child tax benefit as well as baby bonuses every month.


----------



## GeralynB

Both of those gender parties sound so fun! Ours is next sat...can't wait!!!!


----------



## trumpetbeth

My husband doesn't like surprises.. He said if we had a gender reveal and it was a girl he might cry! Lol! So I think we are just going to find out at the doctor.


----------



## MissyLissy

Well... I said I wouldn't, but I caved. Made an impulse Doppler purchase off ebay. Bought the Sonoline B.


----------



## Jalanis22

I am utterly scared i cant find HB but dont forget i had a poochy stomach but on tuesday i have a dr appt....reason i think i cant find is because since im poochy and i have the angelsounds doppler i cant really push in much as if u compare it to a sonoline b that with the stick you can push anywhere down without the whole machine pushing in. Reassurance for sure on tuesday.


----------



## apple_20

I've got the angel sounds and sometimes I find it hard to find hb it depends where the baby is hiding. You can't push it in as deep for sure.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Jalanis22 said:


> I am utterly scared i cant find HB but dont forget i had a poochy stomach but on tuesday i have a dr appt....reason i think i cant find is because since im poochy and i have the angelsounds doppler i cant really push in much as if u compare it to a sonoline b that with the stick you can push anywhere down without the whole machine pushing in. Reassurance for sure on tuesday.

i couldnt find hb for 5 days but could hear movement it seemed like baby had moved into area i have thicker stomach fat.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I cant believe im coming to final days of my LAST EVER 1st tri! 
Its mixes emotions, i am glad i never have to worry about that intense sickness period again but knowing ill never go through the enjoyment 1st tri can give is sad.


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> I cant believe im coming to final days of my LAST EVER 1st tri!
> Its mixes emotions, i am glad i never have to worry about that intense sickness period again but knowing ill never go through the enjoyment 1st tri can give is sad.

So I'm guessing this is your last ever baby? How exciting but sad at the same time!!


----------



## mandaa1220

After reading this thread last night, I have also bought a doppler.. the sonoline b. Should arrive this week. Im hoping it helps with reassurance. I also have a dr appt on Wednesday, so will hopefully hear heartbeat then too.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> I cant believe im coming to final days of my LAST EVER 1st tri!
> Its mixes emotions, i am glad i never have to worry about that intense sickness period again but knowing ill never go through the enjoyment 1st tri can give is sad.
> 
> So I'm guessing this is your last ever baby? How exciting but sad at the same time!!Click to expand...

Yes my last ever, ever haha. Hoping hubby agrees to the snip next year ive had my fair share of ups/downs off pills, implant and depo. 
Deffo going feel sad when it comes to labour day, im hoping at same time ill finally feel like ive completed our family once he/she arrives :)


----------



## Twinklie12

MarieMo7 said:


> Gender reveal thoughts/opinions:
> With DD, we had our sono at 20 weeks, and had the tech write the gender on a piece of paper in a sealed envelope. We gave it to a friend, and the next day we had a big party for DH's birthday/St. Patrick's Day, and for dessert we had cupcakes our friend made - with pink filling for a girl!
> 
> This time, 20 weeks is on July 2nd. So the way I see it, we have 2 options:
> 
> 1) Pay for a private scan at 17 weeks (just before Father's Day), and suprise DH with a gender reveal "party" (family only) on Father's Day. I'm thinking his Father's Day present can be the gender (pink or blue onesie, or something) - I'd just need my mom or a friend to put it together for us so I don't know gender either.
> 
> 2) Do a big family gender reveal over 4th of July (US independence day, lots of fireworks) and have a friend get either blue or pink fireworks/sparklers.
> 
> What do you think?
> I don't want to ask DH his opinion b/c if we do Father's Day I'd love to have it be a surprise for him completely. I also don't know yet what our 4th of July plans are, where we'll be, who we'll be with (his family or mine) - though I can almost guarantee we'll be with my family on Father's Day, his on 4th of July.
> Plus there's the cost (about $100 for a private scan) - although I'd get to find out 3 weeks sooner.
> 
> ARGH! Decisions are hard when you're pregnant!

I also think both sound great! Who would you prefer to do the reveal with, if it's different families/people?


----------



## Twinklie12

MissyLissy said:


> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> I couldn't imagine going to work 6 or even 13 weeks after baby is born. I'm glad Here we get a full year off for maternity leave. Although the pay is about 60-70% of your normal wages. Which if you don't make much, isn't that great.
> 
> That sounds amazing! The US has such a "fend for yourself" mentality when in comes to benefits, healthcare, time off, labor....Click to expand...

Sounds like you and your DH are doing some good communication trying to figure out what works best for your family, which is awesome. I can't help much with relating to the job situation since I have a desk job (which does have its own stresses and long hours, but certainly never any real danger!), but I wish you luck in figuring everything out. :flower:


----------



## MarieMo7

Twinklie12 said:


> MarieMo7 said:
> 
> 
> Gender reveal thoughts/opinions:
> With DD, we had our sono at 20 weeks, and had the tech write the gender on a piece of paper in a sealed envelope. We gave it to a friend, and the next day we had a big party for DH's birthday/St. Patrick's Day, and for dessert we had cupcakes our friend made - with pink filling for a girl!
> 
> This time, 20 weeks is on July 2nd. So the way I see it, we have 2 options:
> 
> 1) Pay for a private scan at 17 weeks (just before Father's Day), and suprise DH with a gender reveal "party" (family only) on Father's Day. I'm thinking his Father's Day present can be the gender (pink or blue onesie, or something) - I'd just need my mom or a friend to put it together for us so I don't know gender either.
> 
> 2) Do a big family gender reveal over 4th of July (US independence day, lots of fireworks) and have a friend get either blue or pink fireworks/sparklers.
> 
> What do you think?
> I don't want to ask DH his opinion b/c if we do Father's Day I'd love to have it be a surprise for him completely. I also don't know yet what our 4th of July plans are, where we'll be, who we'll be with (his family or mine) - though I can almost guarantee we'll be with my family on Father's Day, his on 4th of July.
> Plus there's the cost (about $100 for a private scan) - although I'd get to find out 3 weeks sooner.
> 
> ARGH! Decisions are hard when you're pregnant!
> 
> I also think both sound great! Who would you prefer to do the reveal with, if it's different families/people?Click to expand...

I don't know! I mean, I'd love for my family to be there for sure, but I know he'd be a little disappointed if his family weren't around. I could invite his Dad/step-mom down as a surprise for Father's Day? It's a 7-hour drive for them but the weather is beautiful and they could ride their motorcycles down. If I let them in on the secret that it's a gender reveal, they might be more likely to made the trip. And lord knows they can keep secrets if they're asked to, so I wouldn't have to worry about that slipping.

I'm really leaning toward Father's Day - what an amazing gift, right?


----------



## Twinklie12

That would be an awesome gift! You really can't go wrong either way. :)


----------



## mwel8819

:wave: I did not know this was here! I'm 10 weeks+4 days. Due November 27th. The last ultrasound I had said due on Dec. 2nd but the doctor told me to stick with my LMP instead of the measurements. We tried for 2 years on and off so this is our little miracle! We are so excited.


----------



## GeralynB

mwel8819 said:


> :wave: I did not know this was here! I'm 10 weeks+4 days. Due November 27th. The last ultrasound I had said due on Dec. 2nd but the doctor told me to stick with my LMP instead of the measurements. We tried for 2 years on and off so this is our little miracle! We are so excited.

Congrats and welcome!!!


----------



## mwel8819

Thanks! I think I've seen you around, GeralynB. :)

I'm trying so hard to get caught up but there is soooo much. Haha! I have a doppler (Sonoline B) and sometimes I get frustrated if I can't find the heartbeat but I have come to expect it sometimes. If I get up and walk away for a few minutes and then come back later I can usually find it that way. It got up to 190 last night. My hubby is an ultrasound tech and I asked him if this was bad and he said, "No. If it was super low he would be worried."

That is as far as I've gotten so far (Doppler talk). I will comment as I read. Haha!


----------



## Twinklie12

Welcome mwel!!!! This is a good bunch I think you'll enjoy it!


----------



## MissyLissy

Yay! Another Sparkler! Welcome and congrats. I just ordered a Sonoline B Doppler off eBay and it should be arriving later this week. I have a little pudge already in the stomach area though, so I was debating holding off trying til after my 12 week scan next week to avoid unnecessary panic. That's awesome you are hearing results in 10 weeks though! Makes me think maybe I should try after it arrives...


----------



## Princesskell

mwel8819 said:


> :wave: I did not know this was here! I'm 10 weeks+4 days. Due November 27th. The last ultrasound I had said due on Dec. 2nd but the doctor told me to stick with my LMP instead of the measurements. We tried for 2 years on and off so this is our little miracle! We are so excited.

Hey Hun and congratulations :wave: welcome to the group. I will add you to the front page :happydance: xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

mwel8819 said:


> :wave: I did not know this was here! I'm 10 weeks+4 days. Due November 27th. The last ultrasound I had said due on Dec. 2nd but the doctor told me to stick with my LMP instead of the measurements. We tried for 2 years on and off so this is our little miracle! We are so excited.


Welcome :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Morning, i keep getting crampy and uncomfortable but on brighter note what i thought may have been baby is getting stronger and happening more often so im in no doubt now.


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> Morning, i keep getting crampy and uncomfortable but on brighter note what i thought may have been baby is getting stronger and happening more often so im in no doubt now.

What does baby feel like at this stage? I can feel something but not sure if it's just wind lol haha


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Morning, i keep getting crampy and uncomfortable but on brighter note what i thought may have been baby is getting stronger and happening more often so im in no doubt now.
> 
> What does baby feel like at this stage? I can feel something but not sure if it's just wind lol hahaClick to expand...

My wind / trapped gas only happens belly button and above, or down in my lower back/bum lol. 

Im getting vibraring pulsing feeling, pushing out feeling (can feel my skin being stretch out) Like flutters and popping feeling. I feel it mostly in sit position.


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Morning, i keep getting crampy and uncomfortable but on brighter note what i thought may have been baby is getting stronger and happening more often so im in no doubt now.
> 
> What does baby feel like at this stage? I can feel something but not sure if it's just wind lol hahaClick to expand...
> 
> My wind / trapped gas only happens belly button and above, or down in my lower back/bum lol.
> 
> Im getting vibraring pulsing feeling, pushing out feeling (can feel my skin being stretch out) Like flutters and popping feeling. I feel it mostly in sit position.Click to expand...

I get this too!! Omg I was starting to wonder if it was baby or me being silly! It's very centred in my uterus where baby is, like you say little vibrations and flutters!!

This has made my day!!


----------



## teacup

laurarebecca1 said:


> Mine is defo on the left where baby is! How far up is uterus at 13 weeks?

At 13 weeks the top of the uterus is about halfway between your tummy button and pubic line. Here is a link about it: Fundal Height Measurement If you scroll halfway down there is a diagram showing where it is at different weeks. :thumbup: x

I hope everyone had a great weekend! My scan is tomorrow! I'm really nervous as I had a lot of work stress last week so I hope it hasn't had a negative effect on the baby. 

Are people really feeling baby move now? I don't think I have felt anything yet, but then I looked it up and you start to more obviously feel baby at about 16 weeks. When lying in bed I have felt this weird pulsing sensation which must be the blood flow to the uterus. x


----------



## GeralynB

15 weeks today! :happydance:
I think I am starting to feel baby too


----------



## MarieMo7

I had an anterior placenta with DD and didn't feel her move until 21 weeks. So I'm a little jealous of you all! We will see how things go with this baby. 12 weeks tomorrow!

So I broke out an old pair of maternity shorts last night. And it was GLORIOUS. End of the day bloating was not squeezed into submission, I could sit comfortably...oh it was bliss. I was sad that I put on my first maternity clothes at just under 12 weeks, but then I thought - I have this in my closet, it's comfy, who the hell cares?

So I did it. And it rocked.


----------



## laurarebecca1

teacup said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Mine is defo on the left where baby is! How far up is uterus at 13 weeks?
> 
> At 13 weeks the top of the uterus is about halfway between your tummy button and pubic line. Here is a link about it: Fundal Height Measurement If you scroll halfway down there is a diagram showing where it is at different weeks. :thumbup: x
> 
> I hope everyone had a great weekend! My scan is tomorrow! I'm really nervous as I had a lot of work stress last week so I hope it hasn't had a negative effect on the baby.
> 
> Are people really feeling baby move now? I don't think I have felt anything yet, but then I looked it up and you start to more obviously feel baby at about 16 weeks. When lying in bed I have felt this weird pulsing sensation which must be the blood flow to the uterus. xClick to expand...

Very useful thanks :)


----------



## sandilion

Hiya all! Hope everyone has been well!

I had my first scan today - and i am soo inlove! It went really well. Oh and they changed my due date to 11/11/14 - as bubs is measuring 3 days ahead. Could I have the front page changed Princesskel?? :)

https://s29.postimg.org/fb82ciso7/IMG_0002.jpg

Sooo excited now.. it all finally feel's real!!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Currently in the process of telling my new job I'm having a baby to work out what we're going to do...wish my luck!!


----------



## Rhapsodi

Wahoo! My progesterone level came back at 40! Holy crap! I get to start weening off my progesterone I think! Just have to wait for my dr to confirm!! So excited! I honestly never thought I'd be able to get off! 

Last night I let my nephews listen to baby. They are so excited to be big brothers (it's complicated). My oldest can't wipe the smile off his face. They have been asking for years for us to have a little one. I still can't believe after 5yrs of infertility we have come this far and yet we are so close to our dream coming true!


----------



## mwel8819

MissyLissy said:


> Yay! Another Sparkler! Welcome and congrats. I just ordered a Sonoline B Doppler off eBay and it should be arriving later this week. I have a little pudge already in the stomach area though, so I was debating holding off trying til after my 12 week scan next week to avoid unnecessary panic. That's awesome you are hearing results in 10 weeks though! Makes me think maybe I should try after it arrives...


I definitely had a little pudge before I was pregnant and now I'm getting a little bump. Just means you have to press a little harder but it is totally possible! :)


----------



## mwel8819

Hey Hun and congratulations :wave: welcome to the group. I will add you to the front page :happydance: xxx[/QUOTE]

Thanks!!! :) Glad to be here and have some new friends. :hugs:



GeralynB said:


> 15 weeks today! :happydance:
> I think I am starting to feel baby too

Awww congrats! I can't wait until I can feel him/her! I would swear some of the flutterings I feel sometimes are the baby but I bet they are just gas. :winkwink:



MarieMo7 said:


> So I broke out an old pair of maternity shorts last night. And it was GLORIOUS. End of the day bloating was not squeezed into submission, I could sit comfortably...oh it was bliss. I was sad that I put on my first maternity clothes at just under 12 weeks, but then I thought - I have this in my closet, it's comfy, who the hell cares?
> 
> So I did it. And it rocked.

Haha! Love it! I really want some comfy maternity shorts and pants! I'm about to cave I think. I've been wearing my maxi dresses all the time because they aren't constricting but I need more clothing options.


----------



## Twinklie12

I think it might be time to get some maternity pants for work soon. I have the top two (of three) buttons of my pants undone today at work. I've just been wearing tight tank tops under loose tops to hold the pants up. I feel like once I wear maternity pants it will be a dead giveaway that I am pregnant to anyone who notices though! And even though I am announcing to family this Sunday, I can't announce at work for another week until my Program Manager comes back from vacation (he is out all next week). So another week of trying to hide the growing belly!

Scan is in THREE DAYS! Excited and nervous!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Hey all!

I finally had my nuchal scan this morning and it came back low risk - I am so delighted and think I can finally relax and enjoy this pregnancy! I had odds of 1:99 this morning because of advanced maternal age so I couldn't be happier!

I am also on team :pink: (or rather given 90% odds of being..) she was rather accommodating on the scan this morning :cloud9:

I hope everyone else is well?

I can see that lots have bought the sonoline B - I have one too and even with a rather bloated tum can find the heartbeat :blush:

Twinklie - hope your scan goes well :)


----------



## laurarebecca1

Pussy galore how exciting team pink!! Are you having a confirmation scan? I believe you're the first one to know baby's gender!!

The front page will soon be decorated with pink and blue adding to the yellow eeekkk!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

laurarebecca1 said:


> Pussy galore how exciting team pink!! Are you having a confirmation scan? I believe you're the first one to know baby's gender!!
> 
> The front page will soon be decorated with pink and blue adding to the yellow eeekkk!!

Thanks Laura :)

I am not having a confirmation scan because I also had to have the non invasive blood tests (again because I was high risk) and I get the results back next week which will confirm the gender.

It was so clear on the scan though.. she opened her legs as if she knew!!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Pussy Galore said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Pussy galore how exciting team pink!! Are you having a confirmation scan? I believe you're the first one to know baby's gender!!
> 
> The front page will soon be decorated with pink and blue adding to the yellow eeekkk!!
> 
> Thanks Laura :)
> 
> I am not having a confirmation scan because I also had to have the non invasive blood tests (again because I was high risk) and I get the results back next week which will confirm the gender.
> 
> It was so clear on the scan though.. she opened her legs as if she knew!!Click to expand...

A well behaved baby already!! Congrats xxx


----------



## GeralynB

Here's my 15 week bump. Starting to show
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## enan88

I'm now on my 11th week! Time goes so fast OMG! Although is only my 1st pregnancy, people do start to guess if I'm pregnant as I started to show a little bit. I might be because I'm a tiny woman or who knows why, but I def can't fit my normal trousers anymore!

I just also can't wait to know if I'm having a boy or a girl... It might sound a bit strange but, at the very first beggining I really wanted a girl but right now I just don't mind! I just know that I didn't se his/her face and I'm already in love! 

any preferences of sex here? xxx


----------



## laurarebecca1

What a cute little bump Geralyn!!

I don't have a preference but at the beginning I was convinced it was a boy but now I think girl however recently (in past few days) I've started feeling it's a boy again! 3 weeks needs to hurry up!! 

A girl would be nice because both are families are boy majority however this would be the first male grandchild to carry on OHs family name (he's African and this is considered important and special!) so I have reasons for not having a preference!! 

What about the rest of you girls?


----------



## Twinklie12

Pussy galore congrats on the nice scan! What a releif that all is - and hooray for a girl!!!! How exciting to find out so soon!

Geralyn - lovely cute bump!!!

I used to always say I wanted all boys as they seem easier and less worrisome in the teen years, haha. But girls can be so cute, and we need more strong women in the world. So I think I would be happy either way! However, once I actually find out, I think I'll know what I was really hoping for by if I am feeling any disappointment or not. haha


----------



## Princesskell

sandilion said:


> Hiya all! Hope everyone has been well!
> 
> I had my first scan today - and i am soo inlove! It went really well. Oh and they changed my due date to 11/11/14 - as bubs is measuring 3 days ahead. Could I have the front page changed Princesskel?? :)
> 
> https://s29.postimg.org/fb82ciso7/IMG_0002.jpg
> 
> Sooo excited now.. it all finally feel's real!!

Awww cute baby :wave: I've updated your edd xxx



laurarebecca1 said:


> Currently in the process of telling my new job I'm having a baby to work out what we're going to do...wish my luck!!

 how did it go? Xxx



Rhapsodi said:


> Wahoo! My progesterone level came back at 40! Holy crap! I get to start weening off my progesterone I think! Just have to wait for my dr to confirm!! So excited! I honestly never thought I'd be able to get off!
> 
> Last night I let my nephews listen to baby. They are so excited to be big brothers (it's complicated). My oldest can't wipe the smile off his face. They have been asking for years for us to have a little one. I still can't believe after 5yrs of infertility we have come this far and yet we are so close to our dream coming true!

great news to be off te progesterone Rhapsodi :happydance:
It's so wonderful to have a happy ending after such a long journey xxx



Pussy Galore said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I finally had my nuchal scan this morning and it came back low risk - I am so delighted and think I can finally relax and enjoy this pregnancy! I had odds of 1:99 this morning because of advanced maternal age so I couldn't be happier!
> 
> I am also on team :pink: (or rather given 90% odds of being..) she was rather accommodating on the scan this morning :cloud9:
> 
> I hope everyone else is well?
> 
> I can see that lots have bought the sonoline B - I have one too and even with a rather bloated tum can find the heartbeat :blush:
> 
> Twinklie - hope your scan goes well :)

That is so weird I was just today going to ask for gender scan dates to find out when we would know the first gender...and we found out today!! :happydance: yey a little pink one...adorable.
I'm going to enjoy updating the front page!! Xxx



GeralynB said:


> Here's my 15 week bump. Starting to show

lovely bump xxx


----------



## Gray001

Hi ladies, had my scan today, I was so nervous! But there baby was heart beating strong and dancing away! My due date has also been put forward 6 days to 15th November which makes me now 12+3. Please can the front page be changed?
Hope all you ladies are well x


----------



## Princesskell

Aw Gray good news! I've updated the front page...we needed someone due on the 15th! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## GeralynB

I have no preference for gender. I was thinking boy but now I'm thinking girl. We have our gender scan tomorrow but won't find out until sat at our gender party.


----------



## MarieMo7

With DD, I really wanted a boy, and was disappointed (for like a minute) when I found out it was a girl.

Now that I have a girl, I would HAPPILY take another one - she's just so awesome! A boy would be great too, to have one of each.

Bottom line, as long as it's either a boy or a girl, I'll be happy. Maybe a slight inkling of preference for a girl, but just barely.


----------



## Gray001

Princesskell said:


> Aw Gray good news! I've updated the front page...we needed someone due on the 15th! :thumbup: xxx

Haha, glad I could be of assistance


----------



## Rhapsodi

We are really hoping for a girl, my gut says girl too. But we really don't mind either way as it would be nice to carry on the name (my nephews come from my brother and have their mothers last name). And we have lots of older boy stuff.

Really we don't care, but I really need a girl to balance all these boys! 

We still haven't decided if we want to know before the birth or not. I'm just scared of not getting it right and having too much of one gender.


----------



## mwel8819

I really want a girl but I have no clue which one it is. Haha! I have heard so many old wives tales. My baby's heartbeat is 170-190. (girl) Just nausea (boy), craving sweets (girl), stays on the right side (boy), sleep on the ride side (girl), moody (girl), stealing moms beauty (girl). So the total is... 5-2 girl. what about ya'll??


----------



## MummyToAmberx

sandilion said:


> Hiya all! Hope everyone has been well!
> 
> I had my first scan today - and i am soo inlove! It went really well. Oh and they changed my due date to 11/11/14 - as bubs is measuring 3 days ahead. Could I have the front page changed Princesskel?? :)
> 
> https://s29.postimg.org/fb82ciso7/IMG_0002.jpg
> 
> Sooo excited now.. it all finally feel's real!!

omg how adorable is your scan pic :D


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Congrats to all the ladies that had their scans. 

In terms of gender, I don't mind either way since it's my first. I think overall I want two kids, one of each. So I might care more next time. Personally, I think it's a boy. 

Based on old wives tales:
My baby's heartbeat is 150-170 (girl), No nausea or MS (boy), craving sweets (girl), stays on the right side (boy), sleep on the left side (boy), moody (girl), skin breakout (girl), conception date and age (boy). So the total is... 4-4. 
Guess its 50-50 lol.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Pussy Galore said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I finally had my nuchal scan this morning and it came back low risk - I am so delighted and think I can finally relax and enjoy this pregnancy! I had odds of 1:99 this morning because of advanced maternal age so I couldn't be happier!
> 
> I am also on team :pink: (or rather given 90% odds of being..) she was rather accommodating on the scan this morning :cloud9:
> 
> I hope everyone else is well?
> 
> I can see that lots have bought the sonoline B - I have one too and even with a rather bloated tum can find the heartbeat :blush:
> 
> Twinklie - hope your scan goes well :)

congratulations fantastic news.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

GeralynB said:


> Here's my 15 week bump. Starting to show

Aww coming on great! cant wait to see your week 20 :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I had anterior placenta with my last baby i must have been lucky because it didnt stop feeling movement started around 11-12wk just got stronger could see bum and feet pushing up by week 20 i wssnt even slim. 

I badly wanted boy for #1 but of course being a surprize and seeing her i was thrilled. 
I wanted boy for #2 (a lot dream of the 1 of each making your family feel complete) when i found out was a girl bit of me sank, sounds stupid and i know if i hadnt found out i wouldnt ever felt that way i sharp came around.
but now you'd expect me to say i want that boy ive longed for but weirdly enough thought of boy is scaring me slightly, i think will feel like a first born all over now ive got 2 girls i feel like i know that inside out and bringing girl feels like second nature. 

Of course hubby is all for boy as he says hes already out numbered. 

I have totally no idea what this baby may be so going be a big surprize at the birth but im fine either way.


----------



## laurarebecca1

I actually want to applause those ladies who are staying yellow...you have such will power! Clearly I have none :/ lol


----------



## DragonflyWing

I have a girl and a boy already, so I don't really have a preference this time. I started out thinking it was a girl, but now I kind of feel like it's a boy. I'll be finding out just as soon as I can!

Still craving buffalo chicken! To be more precise, buffalo sauce...it doesn't matter what I put it on. Yesterday I ran out of chicken and lettuce, so I used potato and celery in my wrap!! :haha: OMG just thinking about it now is making me crave it big time. I can't get enough!


----------



## Jalanis22

Beautiful scan i see! AFM i still have morning sickness, vomitting and fatigue uugghhh...my dr appt today went great babys heartbeat was 168 bpm and she quickly found the heartbeat with no problem at all....i have a gender scan in 2 weeks! I feel excited as with my previous loss i didnt even make it past first trimester.


----------



## Twinklie12

I really feel like my belly is starting to pop. Also having some persistent dull round ligament pain. Going to be hard to hide the bump much longer!

For some reason lately I have an inkling I am having a boy....


----------



## MissyLissy

I still don't feel much of a bump yet. With twins I thought it would come sooner! Hope everything is ok. Always gotta have something to worry about I guess. :dohh:

DH and I are ideally hoping for one of each, then we will likely be one and done! Family complete. :thumbup: However, ultimately I just want two healthy children out of this pregnancy, and gender doesn't matter too much to me. The way I'm also looking at it is if its two girls or two boys, then they get that close, same gendered sibling bond that I always wanted and never had just having one brother. Though if its two of one gender, we might be tempted to try again later on for the opposite gender...which is a gamble, and I'm not sure three kids was ever our family plan. This twin thing makes it a bit complicated!


----------



## Pussy Galore

laurarebecca1 said:


> I actually want to applause those ladies who are staying yellow...you have such will power! Clearly I have none :/ lol

Yep me too! And the irony is that with my first, I still had a gender neutral nursery and pram etc even though I knew I was having a girl! And I imagine that I will do the same this time round too!

This is going to be a lovely thread hearing all of the gender reveals for those choosing to find out and admiring those on team yellow!! :)


----------



## Pussy Galore

MissyLissy said:


> I still don't feel much of a bump yet. With twins I thought it would come sooner! Hope everything is ok. Always gotta have something to worry about I guess. :dohh:
> 
> DH and I are ideally hoping for one of each, then we will likely be one and done! Family complete. :thumbup: However, ultimately I just want two healthy children out of this pregnancy, and gender doesn't matter too much to me. The way I'm also looking at it is if its two girls or two boys, then they get that close, same gendered sibling bond that I always wanted and never had just having one brother. Though if its two of one gender, we might be tempted to try again later on for the opposite gender...which is a gamble, and I'm not sure three kids was ever our family plan. This twin thing makes it a bit complicated!

I have a close friend pregnant with twins and at her 20 week scan they could only tell the gender of one because the other was just not cooperating! She is still none the wiser!! :dohh:


----------



## MissyLissy

Pussy Galore said:


> MissyLissy said:
> 
> 
> I still don't feel much of a bump yet. With twins I thought it would come sooner! Hope everything is ok. Always gotta have something to worry about I guess. :dohh:
> 
> DH and I are ideally hoping for one of each, then we will likely be one and done! Family complete. :thumbup: However, ultimately I just want two healthy children out of this pregnancy, and gender doesn't matter too much to me. The way I'm also looking at it is if its two girls or two boys, then they get that close, same gendered sibling bond that I always wanted and never had just having one brother. Though if its two of one gender, we might be tempted to try again later on for the opposite gender...which is a gamble, and I'm not sure three kids was ever our family plan. This twin thing makes it a bit complicated!
> 
> I have a close friend pregnant with twins and at her 20 week scan they could only tell the gender of one because the other was just not cooperating! She is still none the wiser!! :dohh:Click to expand...

Ha! I'd go crazy. I already have to wait for my 20 week scan on July 7th and that feels soooooo far away. Admire Team Yellow people, but I just can't do it. Both babies better be ready to go and cooperating that day! Lol


----------



## teacup

I have my 14 week scan in 1 hour. I'm really nervous! :-(


----------



## ab75

Good luck teacup xx


----------



## teacup

ab75 said:


> Good luck teacup xx

Thanks Ab! :hugs: xx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Has anyone done the chinese gender prediction? Has it been right? And what's everyone been predicted with this baby?


----------



## sandilion

Oh i forgot to mention they gave me a 70% chance of having a girl by using the nub theory in the scan. 

I also applaud those staying team yellow... I just cant do it I am way too impatient!!

I am happy either way of course, but a little girl would be pretty cool so we can have one of each! So im feeling pretty excited :D

But of course if we have a another little boy that will be awesome oo - because DS is amazing.


----------



## Pussy Galore

teacup said:


> I have my 14 week scan in 1 hour. I'm really nervous! :-(

Good luck - hope it goes OK :)


----------



## Dogtanian

I did the chinese gender prediction before and it was right,this time im predicted another girl so we shall see......
:dust:


----------



## MarieMo7

Chinese gender prediction was wrong with my daughter, it said boy and she was not!
I tried again with this one, but conception was either Feb 28 or Mar 1, and the calcs turns out to different genders based on the month, so...not a clear answer there!

I did it with my mom and her kid - 2 of the 4 were right. So you know...50/50. Like everything else, LOL!


----------



## Cangaroo

I had my 12 week scan this morning. All was fine! Perfect wriggling, waving baby. :happydance: My due date has been put back 6 days, which isn't too surprising since I didn't test positive until late. My new due date is 20th November.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

good luck teacup!

i dont believe chinese chart as same as heartrate speed after reading bit on ingender and they plotted info on the graph if anything boys appeared to have higher bpm.

Heartburn is turned up a dial for me, had it since the beginning but getting more intense.


----------



## teacup

Scan went well! Measuring exactly to my dates so due date is still 5th November. :thumbup: The sonographer gave us 6 photos (rather than the ususal 2 for £5)! I had to do lots of jumping around because baby had it's back to us to begin with. 

Here is baby with its hand by its mouth! :happydance:


----------



## Cangaroo

Congrats! Great picture. I'll upload mine later.


----------



## teacup

Cangaroo said:


> Congrats! Great picture. I'll upload mine later.

Thanks! Congratulations to you too! Looking forward to seeing your pic! :) x


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats on the great scans! I'm having my gender scan at 5pm today. Hopefully baby cooperates!


----------



## mwel8819

teacup said:


> I have my 14 week scan in 1 hour. I'm really nervous! :-(


I'm sure everything will be fine. Good luck hun!

Should have kept reading. Lol! Glad everything went well!


----------



## mwel8819

GeralynB said:


> Congrats on the great scans! I'm having my gender scan at 5pm today. Hopefully baby cooperates!

Good luck to you too! How exciting!


----------



## Jalanis22

Beautiful scans ladies! Now these 2 weeks are gonna seem to last forever for me! Hopefully they go by quick


----------



## salu_34

I have my 12 week scan next Thursday at 12 weeks 5 days. It's for the genetic testing, but only going because OH wanted me to get it done. So I'm just looking at it as a scan from my first (7 weeks 5 days) and the gender scan.


----------



## Cangaroo

https://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q603/eccopeland/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG0985_1_1.jpg


----------



## Princesskell

Gorgeous scan pictures ladies!! Xxx

Good luck Geralyn xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

Thanks for moving my due date on the front page PK! You're so efficient. You're doing a great job of keeping this thread up to date, I really appreciate it. :flower:


----------



## teacup

Lovely pic Cangaroo! I'm guessing that you're expecting a boy! :thumbup: xx

How was your scan Geralyn? :happydance: xx


----------



## Princesskell

Aw thanks Canaroo!! I try :blush:

I got boy vibes too from your scan xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

DD is convinced it's a girl!


----------



## Twinklie12

Yay for all the beautiful scan pics! Mine is in two days... AHHHHHHHH!!!! So nervous and excited.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Congrats on the scans and pics. Looking great!


----------



## DragonflyWing

The scan pics look great! Cangaroo, I think it's a girl :)


Blargh, I can't keep anything down today. It's weird how the nausea waxes and wanes...I went almost a week without feeling sick, and then I had three days where I felt a little off, now I'm vomiting after every meal. :growlmad:


----------



## Traveling mom

I had my NT scan today and dr said everything looked great! I got a few pictures too!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Traveling mom

I also hot a between the legs shot and while we are staying team yellow the speculation is fun too. The dr said it was too early to tell but what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 27


----------



## MissyLissy

Such lovely scan pictures today! :flower: So exciting!

I have my 12 genetic scan next Thursday at 12+3. It can't come soon enough!!!


----------



## GeralynB

Scan went great! Baby cooperated and spread it's legs so my sister (she's a sono tech) could see. I still don't know what it is. We'll be finding out on sat at our gender party. Can't wait!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## DissySunshine

Both look like boys to me! Traveling mom especially :)


----------



## MarieMo7

Traveling mom, I say boy!

Geralyn, so exciting! I have find memories of our gender reveal, I hope it's amazing!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Great scan pictures everyone! Great to see back end of november coming to this point. We'll all be in 2nd tri together soon. 

travelmom im going say girl (seems they both have what appears to be willy at that stage) it looks thin, short to me :) 

have a great day on sat geralyn! i say boy :) 

wooooop 14 weeks today! to celebrate ive been passed on some germs from hubby and the kids, throat and ears are sore i cant stop sneezing which doesnt help my stomach.


----------



## Pussy Galore

Cangaroo said:


> Thanks for moving my due date on the front page PK! You're so efficient. You're doing a great job of keeping this thread up to date, I really appreciate it. :flower:

Agreed - thanks PK :)

Lovely scan pics ladies - isn't this a lovely time for this thread :cloud9:


----------



## Princesskell

I'm rubbish at guessing genders from scan pictures, but they are cute pics :cloud9:
How funny Geralyn that other people know the gender and you have to wait!! How exciting. Have fun on Saturday and we want to know ASAP!!! Xxx


----------



## laurarebecca1

My lumpy bump lol woke up and listened to baby on the doppler...I knew exactly where baby was as my bump was lumpy on the right hand side, sure enough that's where baby was! Defo a bump now and not bloat... Woohoo!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 76.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Princesskell

^^ so cute!! Xxx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Princesskell said:


> ^^ so cute!! Xxx

Thanks :) I feel like I'm popping quite soon for it being my first


----------



## MishC

Hey ladies - Could I join in your thread?

I'm due on 2nd December but I will be delivering at least 2 weeks early which means I due 18th November so it's technically a November :)


----------



## laurarebecca1

MishC said:


> Hey ladies - Could I join in your thread?
> 
> I'm due on 2nd December but I will be delivering at least 2 weeks early which means I due 18th November so it's technically a November :)

Of course :) welcome!!


----------



## MishC

Thank you

How are you? Have you had your first scan yet? :)


----------



## laurarebecca1

MishC said:


> Thank you
> 
> How are you? Have you had your first scan yet? :)

I'm feeling much better now! I've had 2 scans so far, one at 8+5 and another at 12+3 and I have my gender scan on the 27th May eeekk so excited!

Have you got a date for your 12 week scan?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MishC said:


> Hey ladies - Could I join in your thread?
> 
> I'm due on 2nd December but I will be delivering at least 2 weeks early which means I due 18th November so it's technically a November :)

hey hows the sickness? :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> My lumpy bump lol woke up and listened to baby on the doppler...I knew exactly where baby was as my bump was lumpy on the right hand side, sure enough that's where baby was! Defo a bump now and not bloat... Woohoo!!

thats so adorable! :)


----------



## teacup

teacup said:


> Scan went well! Measuring exactly to my dates so due date is still 5th November. :thumbup: The sonographer gave us 6 photos (rather than the ususal 2 for £5)! I had to do lots of jumping around because baby had it's back to us to begin with.
> 
> Here is baby with its hand by its mouth! :happydance:
> View attachment 762277

Any gender guesses for mine? :happydance: xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

teacup said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> Scan went well! Measuring exactly to my dates so due date is still 5th November. :thumbup: The sonographer gave us 6 photos (rather than the ususal 2 for £5)! I had to do lots of jumping around because baby had it's back to us to begin with.
> 
> Here is baby with its hand by its mouth! :happydance:
> View attachment 762277
> 
> 
> Any gender guesses for mine? :happydance: xxClick to expand...

im going say boy :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I got my downs screening back 1 in 71000 im happy with that.


----------



## teacup

MummyToAmberx said:


> I got my downs screening back 1 in 71000 im happy with that.

Woh that's great! Prob the lowest risk I have heard so far! We opted out for the screening cos I was worried that if the odds weren't good then I would worry for the whole pregnancy. But during our scan the sonographer said that she can see just by looking at ours that there is no obvious risk. x


----------



## apple_20

Love seeing all these scans it is one of the best bits. I get the whole hard bump on one side when I wake up it's odd feeling. I want more kicks as I feel nothing recently :( (hb on doppler though).

My 20 week scan is on the 16th can't wait for the gender.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

teacup said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> I got my downs screening back 1 in 71000 im happy with that.
> 
> Woh that's great! Prob the lowest risk I have heard so far! We opted out for the screening cos I was worried that if the odds weren't good then I would worry for the whole pregnancy. But during our scan the sonographer said that she can see just by looking at ours that there is no obvious risk. xClick to expand...

Yeah i can totally understand those not having it for the cause of worry, i was just curious to be honest :) it was never offered in my last pregnancy. 
Thats great news, all these babies are doing so well :D x


----------



## Princesskell

MishC said:


> Hey ladies - Could I join in your thread?
> 
> I'm due on 2nd December but I will be delivering at least 2 weeks early which means I due 18th November so it's technically a November :)


Welcome MishC...congratulations :happydance: I will add you to the front page...welcome to the thread! xxx


----------



## Princesskell

teacup said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> Scan went well! Measuring exactly to my dates so due date is still 5th November. :thumbup: The sonographer gave us 6 photos (rather than the ususal 2 for £5)! I had to do lots of jumping around because baby had it's back to us to begin with.
> 
> Here is baby with its hand by its mouth! :happydance:
> View attachment 762277
> 
> 
> Any gender guesses for mine? :happydance: xxClick to expand...

I think the skull shape looks girly? xxx



MummyToAmberx said:


> I got my downs screening back 1 in 71000 im happy with that.

Excellent news! xxx


apple_20 said:


> Love seeing all these scans it is one of the best bits. I get the whole hard bump on one side when I wake up it's odd feeling. I want more kicks as I feel nothing recently :( (hb on doppler though).
> 
> My 20 week scan is on the 16th can't wait for the gender.

 Oooooo more colours to decorate our front page :happydance: xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Bump pics on my journal if anyone wants to follow? (link in my sig) xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Princesskell said:


> Bump pics on my journal if anyone wants to follow? (link in my sig) xxx

your bump looks fab! :D


----------



## laurarebecca1

Princesskell said:


> Bump pics on my journal if anyone wants to follow? (link in my sig) xxx

Cute bump!!


----------



## SoonToBePreg

laurarebecca1 said:


> My lumpy bump lol woke up and listened to baby on the doppler...I knew exactly where baby was as my bump was lumpy on the right hand side, sure enough that's where baby was! Defo a bump now and not bloat... Woohoo!!

Really cute lumpy bump!



MishC said:


> Hey ladies - Could I join in your thread?
> 
> I'm due on 2nd December but I will be delivering at least 2 weeks early which means I due 18th November so it's technically a November :)

Welcome! How do you know you will be delivering early?



Princesskell said:


> Bump pics on my journal if anyone wants to follow? (link in my sig) xxx

You look great PK


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks ladies! Xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

massive asthma flare up with this cold, if i feel same in morning going make appt to see doc feel like i need nebuliser.


----------



## Twinklie12

My asthma has been bothering me a tiny bit. My doc switched me to a different medicine that I think doesn't work quite as well, but has less risk of complications for the baby. When I walk up flights of stairs at work I feel myself out of breath a lot sooner.


----------



## MarieMo7

Yay for new scan pics! Baby was jumping around a TON, it was so sweet!


----------



## Princesskell

Lovely jumping baby Mariemo! Xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

Yay Mariemo, such a lovely scan pic!!! You must be thrilled. :)

My scan is tomorrow....eee!


----------



## Princesskell

Arrrrgh! Good luck Twinklie! Xxx


----------



## MarieMo7

I did a little mashup of my daughter at her 12 week scan, and Baby 2 at today's 12 week scan. I think they look alike, LOL! ;)


----------



## junbait

Just wanted to say hi to fellow November Mom-To-Be ladies. Now that I'm out of my first trimester, I feel like I can breath and relax a little.

Due either on 2nd (By scan) or on 5th (by LMP) of November.


----------



## Princesskell

Awww Mariemo that's a cute collage :cloud9: xxx

Hi Junbait...welcome to the thread! Do you want me to add you to the front page? Let me know which edd? :wave: xxx


----------



## junbait

Princesskell said:


> Awww Mariemo that's a cute collage :cloud9: xxx
> 
> Hi Junbait...welcome to the thread! Do you want me to add you to the front page? Let me know which edd? :wave: xxx


Hey Princess, please add me to the front page. Lets go with Nov 5th (that way I won't feel like it's taking forever if 2nd passes, lol)


----------



## MishC

Laurarebecca - That's fab that you have had 2 scans. Not long until the gender scan I bet you are super excited.

I have already had 2 scans 1 at 6wks and 1 at 7wks. I have my 12 week scan on 27th May (i'll be 13 Weeks) so not too long to wait.

MummyToAmber - My sickness is loads better i'm down to 1 tablet a day so that i'm happy with that. I'm hoping by next week I wont even need that. How are you? Good news with your downs results :)

Princesskell - Thank you very much. How are you?

MarieMo - That's a great scan picture!

Junbait - I'm due 2nd December although I will deliver in the middle of November :)


----------



## GeralynB

I've had 4 scans so far at 6w, 8w, 10w, 15w. But that's only because my sister is a soon tech. My midwife only did the 8 week scan. The rest were from my sister. I won't have another scan until 20w with my midwife.


----------



## laurarebecca1

14 weeks today...I am beyond excited for my gender scan!! I actually cant believe how quickly time is flying, does anybody else agree?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

What evening/night/morning i had part asthma attack part panic attack. My lungs hurt, my left ear is hurting so bad as is left side of my throat. i feel 100 degrees, dizzy. To top it off i have worse heartburn i have ever had in my life. Got doc appt at 11am but i am feeling sorry for myself, id just like a break from feeling so crap.


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> What evening/night/morning i had part asthma attack part panic attack. My lungs hurt, my left ear is hurting so bad as is left side of my throat. i feel 100 degrees, dizzy. To top it off i have worse heartburn i have ever had in my life. Got doc appt at 11am but i am feeling sorry for myself, id just like a break from feeling so crap.

Sorry you are feeling so poo!! Is a duvet day in order? Make sure you look after yourself :) 

Right let's be honest how much weight has everyone gained? I have gained what feels like loads, id say about 4 pounds :( (I think this could have something to do with being constipated and the fact I can't stop eating!!) is 4 pounds in 14 weeks too much?!?! I need to get back to the gym now I have more energy!


----------



## MissyLissy

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> What evening/night/morning i had part asthma attack part panic attack. My lungs hurt, my left ear is hurting so bad as is left side of my throat. i feel 100 degrees, dizzy. To top it off i have worse heartburn i have ever had in my life. Got doc appt at 11am but i am feeling sorry for myself, id just like a break from feeling so crap.
> 
> Sorry you are feeling so poo!! Is a duvet day in order? Make sure you look after yourself :)
> 
> Right let's be honest how much weight has everyone gained? I have gained what feels like loads, id say about 4 pounds :( (I think this could have something to do with being constipated and the fact I can't stop eating!!) is 4 pounds in 14 weeks too much?!?! I need to get back to the gym now I have more energy!Click to expand...

I have no idea, and I'm afraid to know! Lol. If I have gained weight, sadly it's less because of baby (still no noticeable bump for me) and more due to my extreme laziness. Seriously, outside of the occasional walk with my dog, I've been a total couch potato the whole first tri!!! Not good.... But I've had close to zero energy. Plus, though I'm trying to eat healthy, I'm not really restricting myself either. For example, I made hubby go buy me cookies and cream ice cream last night on a whim just because it sounded SO GOOD at the time and couldn't stop obsessing. :blush:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I will be in my pj as soon as i do last school run :) with my 8 pillows around me lol. 

4lb in 14wk is nothing! i gained 14lb by wk 9 with my last baby, im still at loss but how it needs to be because of my size.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My timeline so far for this baby, week 13 looks very bloaty :haha:

This is my bump few days before i had my second girl, everyone thought was going to be 9lb10oz ish 
https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c252/rammstein_666/Picture2053.jpg
 



Attached Files:







bumptimeline.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 28


----------



## laurarebecca1

Lovely progression mummytoamber!!

This is my progression to week 10, I'll have to post the next ones in a different post!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 102.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## laurarebecca1

I can't really see a difference in these 3! 

All my photos are taken as soon as I get out of bed, Before I've eaten! Bloat kicks in after I've eaten!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 72.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Twinklie12

I have lost 2 pounds so far but that is probably from eating healthier and lots of small meals, plus too nauseous to eat a big dinner, and going to bed before crave a nighttime dessert. Plus DH and I have been walking after dinner almost every night. It is like his personal agenda to keep me healthy. Haha. Also, I was def like 10-20 pounds overweight to begin with! So I am not supposed to gain as much, doc recommends 25 pounds max.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

love your progression laura :) 

my mw with first baby said anything upto 35lb but depend what your bmi was at the start. i hate whole bmi. 

Ive got antibiotics for a week ive got ear and throat infection thankfully my chest is clear.


----------



## mandaa1220

Hope you feel better soon mummytoamber! Being sick is no fun at all.

I've maintained my weight or gained around 1 to 2 lbs, it varies day to day, probably dependent on bloating I guess. I feel like that's acceptable so far, but really want to monitor it as I get bigger.


----------



## salu_34

At my first prenatal at 8 weeks 5 days I was down, what I think, was about 5-6 pounds. Only because I had a lot of food aversions and was barely eating anything because of nausea. Since then I believe I've only gained about a pound or so. If I remember I weigh myself in the morning, do that doesn't include what I've eaten all day.


----------



## apple_20

Marimoo I think your having a boy from that picture different head shapes though I know that's bit scientific. My scan looks closer to your little girl and my boys scan looked like the one you've just had.


----------



## MarieMo7

Apple, I think it's a boy too! Hubby agrees as well. I think we're ending up with one of each!! :)

Weight...
Well, I actually had my annual well-woman about a week before I found out I was pregnant (so, 3 weeks along technically), and at my 8-week appt I'd gained about 1.5 lbs since then; at my 12 week I'd gained about 4 lbs total. Doc said that was perfect and didn't seem to be concerned at all! 

I agree with many of the other ladies, I'm lazy because I'm constantly exhausted, and insanely hungry most of the time. I'm trying to eat healthier, but when you scarf down an entire "healthy" cantaloupe, that's probably not healthy anymore!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Thanks guys...I feel so much better! I think 10 weeks of sitting around doing nothing because of exhaustion is basically what's done it!! As soon as bump turns a bit more bump like I'll be off down the gym and swimming!!


----------



## apple_20

I think I've gained around 3lb but much more chub so my bump is mainly junk food.

The more I think about it the more I'd love a girl in genuinely stumped as to what I'm having. First instinct boy first thought at seeing scan girl followed by confusion! I was sure of boy with DS and was proved right it's strange not knowing.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Apple when are you finding out???


----------



## littlefishygg

At 14weeks and 3 days I haven't gained any weight, well I was up 4lbs at 8 weeks but that as dropped back down to exactly my pregnancy weight, but I have grown an inch and a half around my belly button so I am definitely showing now!


----------



## apple_20

16th June :)


----------



## laurarebecca1

apple_20 said:


> 16th June :)

Same date as my 20 week scan! (Although we are finding out 27th May if baby cooperates!!)


----------



## Princesskell

Love the progression pics...cute bumps.
I haven't dared weigh myself this time yet at all!! :blush: I'm still in my jeans so I think it's just extra on my tummy. I'm getting to the gym a couple of times a week and keeping up with my yoga class so I'm just hoping that will compensate slightly for all the chocolate eclairs!!

Any plans for the weekend? Well I know Geralyn will have an important gender reveal and Twinklie is announcing!
We have nothing planned, which can sometimes be good I suppose :shrug: xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i wont be moving my butt off sofa.
its baby show next weekend i dont want to miss it i need to feel better.


----------



## MarieMo7

It's Mother's Day in the US on Sunday!
US ladies, I hope you all get pampered tremendously. My DH got me a pair of earplugs and promised I could sleep in tomorrow morning, so I'm pretty tickled about that!!!


----------



## Princesskell

Which baby show mummytoamber? Is it Birmingham? Hope you're better. Xxx

Awww yey happy mothers day to all you US mummies and mummies of bumps!! Xxx


----------



## DragonflyWing

I've lost about 5-7 pounds from my pre-pregnancy weight. I have been eating smaller meals and less frequently due to nausea and aversions. I'm quite happy about the weight loss, though, as I started out quite overweight. I don't really want to gain more than 15 pounds over the course of the pregnancy.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Unfortunately I have the biggest deadline in 2 weeks so I'll be spending this weekend working :( booo!


----------



## GeralynB

Princesskell said:


> Love the progression pics...cute bumps.
> I haven't dared weigh myself this time yet at all!! :blush: I'm still in my jeans so I think it's just extra on my tummy. I'm getting to the gym a couple of times a week and keeping up with my yoga class so I'm just hoping that will compensate slightly for all the chocolate eclairs!!
> 
> Any plans for the weekend? Well I know Geralyn will have an important gender reveal and Twinklie is announcing!
> We have nothing planned, which can sometimes be good I suppose :shrug: xxx

We've got a very busy weekend. Besides the gender party tomorrow, we're going into the city tonight with DH's brothers and wives to see the Billy Joel concert. And then Mothers Day on Sunday. I'm going to be exhausted! 
I've gained about 4 lbs and the midwife said that was right on track


----------



## Jalanis22

Im showing already! And i havent gained not more than 3 pounds up to now. Cue bumps ladies..cant wait for gender scan! :yipee:


----------



## salu_34

Mothers day in Canada too ! I'll be spending the weekend visiting my dad and step mom. We just found out that my paternal grandpa has cancer, so we're going to visit with him as well. Hoping that I am up for the two hour drive after work tonight. Nights are not the greatest time for me !


----------



## MummyToAmberx

PK - yes birmingham one :D 

Salu - im sorry to hear that.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Jalanis22 said:


> Im showing already! And i havent gained not more than 3 pounds up to now. Cue bumps ladies..cant wait for gender scan! :yipee:

Have you done progression bump pictures?? 3 pounds is good!!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Scan went well today! Although baby would not cooperate as I was having a contraction, and baby couldn't move to the right spot. HB was between 150 and 160. :)


----------



## laurarebecca1

Lovely scan and great news twinkle!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Pic 2


----------



## Princesskell

Hey baby Twinklie! Gorgeous xxx


----------



## MissyLissy

Aww! Cute pic, Twinklie! He/She looks so much like a baby now!


----------



## Jalanis22

14+3 according to last sonos measurement..
But jeans dont close no more. I expected to gain alot when i weighed in. But im huge compared to u lol :cry:
Srry its crooked. Cant fix it.



laurarebecca1 said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Im showing already! And i havent gained not more than 3 pounds up to now. Cue bumps ladies..cant wait for gender scan! :yipee:
> 
> Have you done progression bump pictures?? 3 pounds is good!!!Click to expand...


----------



## laurarebecca1

Jalanis I need to slow down on my eating lol I've got into the habit of eating all the time to curb nausea that's now no longer there lol! 

Going to try after my big deadline to eat better and less!!

I think your bump is beautiful!! Any inklings on gender? What date do you find out?


----------



## Jalanis22

laurarebecca1 said:


> Jalanis I need to slow down on my eating lol I've got into the habit of eating all the time to curb nausea that's now no longer there lol!
> 
> Going to try after my big deadline to eat better and less!!
> 
> I think your bump is beautiful!! Any inklings on gender? What date do you find out?

Your tiny i wish i was that tiny lol...well at least i once wqs with my LO but after that i got a small pooch...i think girl and DH thinks boy....and we find out on the 20th! Cant wait im excited:happydance:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

twinkie lovely scan! looks like a boy. 

jalanis i feel huge too. what im finding annoying is i thought my lower half would start to fill out more by now but nope all the same so i still have 3" space in my jeans. 


blurgh, ive started hating all food thoughts and eating is freaking me out. I started throwing up yesterday afternoon which hurt so bad with my throat.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i know ive moaned a lot over months, i cant believe it yet again i cant keep water down ive been sick 6 times since 8. killing my throat which already sore enough.


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> i know ive moaned a lot over months, i cant believe it yet again i cant keep water down ive been sick 6 times since 8. killing my throat which already sore enough.

Are you on any meds still? Worth another trip to doctor?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> i know ive moaned a lot over months, i cant believe it yet again i cant keep water down ive been sick 6 times since 8. killing my throat which already sore enough.
> 
> Are you on any meds still? Worth another trip to doctor?Click to expand...

yes i still take my antisickness 3x every day i was only at gp yesterday for antibiotics. 
if today continues ill go to walk in; in the morning.


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> i know ive moaned a lot over months, i cant believe it yet again i cant keep water down ive been sick 6 times since 8. killing my throat which already sore enough.
> 
> Are you on any meds still? Worth another trip to doctor?Click to expand...
> 
> yes i still take my antisickness 3x every day i was only at gp yesterday for antibiotics.
> if today continues ill go to walk in; in the morning.Click to expand...

Hope you feel better soon!! 

Anyone heard from kazine ( Jodie) ??


----------



## MummyToAmberx

thanks i just looking on leaflet says uncommon side effect is vomiting(had this type antibiotics loads been fine) wondering because i got HG if they are reacting against it only started since i took them. 


i was wondering about kazine too.


----------



## Princesskell

Lovely bump Jalanis xxx

Sorry the sickness has come back mummytoamber, you have had it tough this time. Xxx

Not heard from Kazine in ages?


----------



## Twinklie12

Cute bump Jalanis!

Oh you poor thing Mummy. Feel better soon!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

I have got to do better keeping up with this!

To be honest though, it has been an absolutely crazy week. We had a big trial this week so we spent most of the week preparing testimony then waiting around the courthouse to testify, which is surprisingly very stressful! I was more stressed waiting to testify than I was actually testifying. 

No weight gain here yet, in fact, I've lost a couple pounds, but that's ok as I'm rather overweight. I have noticed that my pants are a lot tighter around the waist, and my three days of court in a row showed me I have got to buy some nice maternity slacks because I was really uncomfortable! Hopefully soon I can go get a belly band and maybe a pair or two of maternity pants. I'm going to need new shirts too since they will all be too short if my belly gets as big as it did last time! Others have started noticing I know because I get a lot of looks at my belly, but I think they are afraid to say anything because they think I'm just getting fatter! :)


----------



## Jalanis22

Crazy how symptoms change during pregnancy. I still have nausea and still vomit almost every morning. Yuck. 

Who else having a gender scan this month and?


----------



## laurarebecca1

Jalanis22 said:


> Crazy how symptoms change during pregnancy. I still have nausea and still vomit almost every morning. Yuck.
> 
> Who else having a gender scan this month and?

Me me me!!!


----------



## Jalanis22

laurarebecca1 said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Crazy how symptoms change during pregnancy. I still have nausea and still vomit almost every morning. Yuck.
> 
> Who else having a gender scan this month and?
> 
> Me me me!!!Click to expand...

Aww really! What date?


----------



## laurarebecca1

Jalanis22 said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Crazy how symptoms change during pregnancy. I still have nausea and still vomit almost every morning. Yuck.
> 
> Who else having a gender scan this month and?
> 
> Me me me!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww really! What date?Click to expand...

27th, when's yours?


----------



## kazine

I have on 18th... 8 days to go, eek!


----------



## Jalanis22

Omg kazine thats soo close already! Mine is on the 20th


----------



## pink_phoenix

hi there, 
thought id join in here EDD is 22nd of nov, had an early scan that confirmed I was 7w+2 at the time, got 12w scan next wed ( on my birthday yayyyyyy:cloud9: ) but not sure if the date can change much between scans or not

hoping all you lovely ladies have a healthy and happy whats left of you 9 months

love pink xxx


----------



## MissyLissy

My Doppler finally arrived!! But, I am afraid of using it. :haha: I think I'll wait until after my ultrasound next Thursday. That way if I can't find heartbeats, I'll know it's just too early and won't panic. 


But, but... Now I have this temptation sitting in my closet in a little box! What are the chances of finding/not finding a heartbeat at 11+5?


----------



## MissyLissy

pink_phoenix said:


> hi there,
> thought id join in here EDD is 22nd of nov, had an early scan that confirmed I was 7w+2 at the time, got 12w scan next wed ( on my birthday yayyyyyy:cloud9: ) but not sure if the date can change much between scans or not
> 
> hoping all you lovely ladies have a healthy and happy whats left of you 9 months
> 
> love pink xxx

Yay! Congrats and welcome! I have my 12 week scan the day after you. It cannot come soon enough!!!


----------



## Traveling mom

MissyLissy said:


> My Doppler finally arrived!! But, I am afraid of using it. :haha: I think I'll wait until after my ultrasound next Thursday. That way if I can't find heartbeats, I'll know it's just too early and won't panic.
> 
> 
> But, but... Now I have this temptation sitting in my closet in a little box! What are the chances of finding/not finding a heartbeat at 11+5?

My dr found it right away and I was exactly 11 weeks. I bought one and have used it pretty much everyday since. It's very reassuring. With 2 in there I bet you will find them! It did take me a few minutes the first time so don't panic.


----------



## blondeNklutzi

The doctor was not able to find mine at 11+1, but I have a fair bit of pudge, so maybe that's why? I'm really debating buying a doppler. It is not really a justifiable expense right now, but maybe in the next month or so.


----------



## GeralynB

:Had our gender reveal and we're officially team blue!!!! :blue:


----------



## mandaa1220

GeralynB said:


> :Had our gender reveal and we're officially team blue!!!! :blue:

Congrats! Did you have any feelings either way?


----------



## MarieMo7

Congrats Geralyn!!! That's awesome!!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats on team blue Geralyn!!!! It's so long until we find out. Like 7 weeks!


----------



## mandaa1220

Twinklie12 said:


> Congrats on team blue Geralyn!!!! It's so long until we find out. Like 7 weeks!

It would've been for us too, if we waited for the doctor. They won't do it until 20 weeks, so we booked a private gender scan at 16w1d. Unless there are any complications, we are supposed to only have 3 ultrasounds throughout the entire pregnancy. I get so jealous of everyone else!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Geralyn!!! Wooooooo!

We are finding out 2 weeks from today at 14 weeks even at our private gender scan! :) x


----------



## RANDNTRYING

We went for our early gender scan today we are having a girl!!! Which is perfect because we already have a little boy!


----------



## MarieMo7

mandaa, we only get four...not that much more than you!
8 weeks, 12 weeks, 20 weeks and 36 weeks.

We are probably going to pay for a private scan at 17+3, just in time for Father's Day!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats RandyNtrying! Woooooooooo!!!


----------



## MarieMo7

Awesome RANDN!


----------



## MissyLissy

Ahhhh! Congrats Rand and Geralyn!! Can't believe there are already members of this group that know gender! Sooooo exciting!:thumbup:


----------



## GeralynB

mandaa1220 said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> :Had our gender reveal and we're officially team blue!!!! :blue:
> 
> Congrats! Did you have any feelings either way?Click to expand...

I thought boy the whole time. 

Thanks everyone! So exciting!


----------



## Leinzlove

Send me some blue dust! <3


----------



## apple_20

Pffft. 3/4? Uk we get two 12 week and 20 week but couldn't handle the wait so paid private at 7 weeks and will hopefully get a 4d at roughly 28. I would love an early gender scan but all the costs add up so we will wait until our 20 week to find out.


Congrats on you guys getting the results let the shopping begin!


----------



## Jalanis22

Congrats ladies on gender scans! Its making me more anxious already haha. 

Quick ques...do any of u use angelsounds doppler? And if so how do you ladies count the bpm? Its cause i used it today and well we "think" we found HB because it wasnt beating as to my own heartbeat it was actually faster...but i tried counting 15seconds on timer and it didnt come out to 168 when i multiplied by 4. But i felt sure it was babies HB because baby moved and i couldnt find it anymore plus i heard the placenta whoosh sound..

Long story short at the drs i recorded and HB was super fast and i compared it to this doppler and it was slower, but not as slow as mine.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Congrats on team blue and team pink ladies; this is making me so anxious to know now!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Congrats geralyn and rand :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Yesterday was a living nightmare, i was sick about 15 times, i hat ketones +5 according to test strips at home, i didnt want to end up in hosp. So i didnt take my 3rd antibiotic, took paracetamol at 4 which easef stomach pains then my antisickness at 6pm and started to come back around to my hald normal self. I had got hubby to buy me ice lollies earlier that day so had about 10 mini ones from about 8-11pm which helped greatly. 
Woke up today feel good, back on ice lollies and to avoid me waiting around at walk in im just going to go make appt after school run tomorrow. 

Still cant get over what happened, amazing how much my body has changed. 

Heartburn is sooooo bad i hope its just because of the cold and that.


----------



## enan88

In uk you only get 2! ar 12 weeks and 20 weeks .... If your midwife thinks that you are a special case then might ask for 2 more growth scans at 24 and 36 weeks, but that is quite rare to happen :( I I have my 12 weeks scan next friday and we are going to book a private scan at 16 weeks for gender reveal as is going to be right on my birthday and that is what I asked for birthday present


----------



## ButterflyX

How soon can you find out the gender accurately? Any idea anyone? My cousin was told that she was having a boy in her 16 weeks scan but later on in her pregnancy (I think she was 18 weeks by then), they confirmed a girl. She gave birth to this beautiful girl in January 2014. 

I didn't book a gender scan and I am not sure when is the best time. Any thoughts?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ButterflyX said:


> How soon can you find out the gender accurately? Any idea anyone? My cousin was told that she was having a boy in her 16 weeks scan but later on in her pregnancy (I think she was 18 weeks by then), they confirmed a girl. She gave birth to this beautiful girl in January 2014.
> 
> I didn't book a gender scan and I am not sure when is the best time. Any thoughts?

Earliest they say in UK is 16w. 
If your planning 4d scan id say thats best time to have it confirmed.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hope everyone is well x

Here is link to my gender guess thread if anyone wants to take a peek! 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/gender-prediction/2173415-12wk-scan-guesses.html


----------



## Princesskell

pink_phoenix said:


> hi there,
> thought id join in here EDD is 22nd of nov, had an early scan that confirmed I was 7w+2 at the time, got 12w scan next wed ( on my birthday yayyyyyy:cloud9: ) but not sure if the date can change much between scans or not
> 
> hoping all you lovely ladies have a healthy and happy whats left of you 9 months
> 
> love pink xxx

Welcome and congratulations!! :happydance: I have added you to the front page.
Enjoy your scan xxx



GeralynB said:


> :Had our gender reveal and we're officially team blue!!!! :blue:

 eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek...soooo exciting!!
Congratualtions !!! Xxx



RANDNTRYING said:


> We went for our early gender scan today we are having a girl!!! Which is perfect because we already have a little boy!

 awwwwwwwwwwww more gender reveals :happydance: Lovely news :thumbup: xxx

Hope you are still feeling better mummytoamber xxx

Happy mothers day to all the US and Canadian ladies xxx


----------



## salu_34

pink_phoenix said:


> hi there,
> thought id join in here EDD is 22nd of nov, had an early scan that confirmed I was 7w+2 at the time, got 12w scan next wed ( on my birthday yayyyyyy:cloud9: ) but not sure if the date can change much between scans or not
> 
> hoping all you lovely ladies have a healthy and happy whats left of you 9 months
> 
> love pink xxx

We have the same "tentative" due dates !! Congrats !


----------



## pink_phoenix

MissyLissy said:


> Yay! Congrats and welcome! I have my 12 week scan the day after you. It cannot come soon enough!!!

awww yayyy hope it all goes great, I cant wait for mine, so bloody skint so really good that its prob the best present imaginable haha xx


----------



## salu_34

ButterflyX said:


> How soon can you find out the gender accurately? Any idea anyone? My cousin was told that she was having a boy in her 16 weeks scan but later on in her pregnancy (I think she was 18 weeks by then), they confirmed a girl. She gave birth to this beautiful girl in January 2014.
> 
> I didn't book a gender scan and I am not sure when is the best time. Any thoughts?

I go for my genetic testing this coming Thursday. I'm going to ask if they can see if they "know" what it is yet, or have any guesses. If not, it'll have to wait until week 18-20 when I go for next ultrasound.


----------



## pink_phoenix

salu_34 said:


> We have the same "tentative" due dates !! Congrats !


wow, how crazy is it to think there could possibly be loads of lovely ladies all over the world welcoming their little babbas into the world the same day 

congrats to you too, hope you have a wonderful pregnancy xx


----------



## mandaa1220

ButterflyX said:


> How soon can you find out the gender accurately? Any idea anyone? My cousin was told that she was having a boy in her 16 weeks scan but later on in her pregnancy (I think she was 18 weeks by then), they confirmed a girl. She gave birth to this beautiful girl in January 2014.
> 5
> I didn't book a gender scan and I am not sure when is the best time. Any thoughts?

The places around here say minimum 16w


----------



## MarieMo7

I've heard some places will do gender u/s after 14 weeks.
I found this website with really cool images of the difference between the two at different gestational ages. It's amazing to see how they start and end up.
https://www.baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html


----------



## littlefishygg

A week tomorrow and I find out the gender!! So excited!!
How are everyone's bumps coming along, this is my first baby but I have really popped in the last week and a half. I feel huge!!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 7


----------



## GeralynB

My sister is a soon tech and says it may be possible to see the gender at 13 weeks the earliest but can't always see.


----------



## laurarebecca1

littlefishygg said:


> A week tomorrow and I find out the gender!! So excited!!
> How are everyone's bumps coming along, this is my first baby but I have really popped in the last week and a half. I feel huge!!

Cute bump!! Have you got a bump progression?


----------



## DissySunshine

Cute bumps, everyone! I can't wait to find out what I'm having...only 6 weeks to go.


I have two cousins due before me, one with a confirmed girl and the other due in October. My husband and I have decided on the name Kella for a girl, and I've had that name in my heart since I was 16! Now I come to find out that momma #1 wants to name her girl Ella (or Avery), and momma #2 wants to name her's Ellie if it's a girl! Talk about similar names. Why do I gotta be momma #3? :wacko: 
It's not like I'm even going to have a girl (maybe), but still! Hormones making me sadder than I need to be, haha!


----------



## MissyLissy

DissySunshine said:


> Cute bumps, everyone! I can't wait to find out what I'm having...only 6 weeks to go.
> 
> 
> I have two cousins due before me, one with a confirmed girl and the other due in October. My husband and I have decided on the name Kella for a girl, and I've had that name in my heart since I was 16! Now I come to find out that momma #1 wants to name her girl Ella (or Avery), and momma #2 wants to name her's Ellie if it's a girl! Talk about similar names. Why do I gotta be momma #3? :wacko:
> It's not like I'm even going to have a girl (maybe), but still! Hormones making me sadder than I need to be, haha!


Haha I know what you mean! I have a number of friends/acquaintances pregnant right now, due before me, and I'm just crossing my fingers they stay far away from my name choices! Lol. My good friend just had a baby in January and used the name Claire which was always one of my faves. Her son is also named Nicholas which I also really like. Both names are automatically out because I don't want to "copy" even though I like them a lot. Oh the trials of being slightly behind your friend group who has already started taking names out of the pool! :haha:


----------



## DissySunshine

MissyLissy said:


> DissySunshine said:
> 
> 
> Cute bumps, everyone! I can't wait to find out what I'm having...only 6 weeks to go.
> 
> 
> I have two cousins due before me, one with a confirmed girl and the other due in October. My husband and I have decided on the name Kella for a girl, and I've had that name in my heart since I was 16! Now I come to find out that momma #1 wants to name her girl Ella (or Avery), and momma #2 wants to name her's Ellie if it's a girl! Talk about similar names. Why do I gotta be momma #3? :wacko:
> It's not like I'm even going to have a girl (maybe), but still! Hormones making me sadder than I need to be, haha!
> 
> 
> Haha I know what you mean! I have a number of friends/acquaintances pregnant right now, due before me, and I'm just crossing my fingers they stay far away from my name choices! Lol. My good friend just had a baby in January and used the name Claire which was always one of my faves. Her son is also named Nicholas which I also really like. Both names are automatically out because I don't want to "copy" even though I like them a lot. Oh the trials of being slightly behind your friend group who has already started taking names out of the pool! :haha:Click to expand...

I know! And I see them all of the time, so it's not like I can just go "oh, well. I'll do it anyway!" I'll get over it though...lots of other names to choose from :D


----------



## apple_20

Oh yeah the name thing Always comes up me and my friends have all starred families at the same time there has been a few dodge moments where it's been close to people falling out over it! Luckily everyone found names they love.

15 weeks today!!


----------



## DissySunshine

I've been so busy with end of semester exams and everything that I forgot to post my baby's picture!!

We had a scan at ten weeks. Heartbeat was 170bpm, and baby measured right at 10wks 1day. I'm right on track for my EDD :) You can see an arm and leg in the picture, and if you ask me even the profile of the head (though no one else seems to be able to...)
 



Attached Files:







baby!!.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## apple_20

I can see the head profile too! Lovely pic quite a difference from what they look like at 7 weeks!


----------



## MissyLissy

DissySunshine said:


> MissyLissy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DissySunshine said:
> 
> 
> Cute bumps, everyone! I can't wait to find out what I'm having...only 6 weeks to go.
> 
> 
> I have two cousins due before me, one with a confirmed girl and the other due in October. My husband and I have decided on the name Kella for a girl, and I've had that name in my heart since I was 16! Now I come to find out that momma #1 wants to name her girl Ella (or Avery), and momma #2 wants to name her's Ellie if it's a girl! Talk about similar names. Why do I gotta be momma #3? :wacko:
> It's not like I'm even going to have a girl (maybe), but still! Hormones making me sadder than I need to be, haha!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I know what you mean! I have a number of friends/acquaintances pregnant right now, due before me, and I'm just crossing my fingers they stay far away from my name choices! Lol. My good friend just had a baby in January and used the name Claire which was always one of my faves. Her son is also named Nicholas which I also really like. Both names are automatically out because I don't want to "copy" even though I like them a lot. Oh the trials of being slightly behind your friend group who has already started taking names out of the pool! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I know! And I see them all of the time, so it's not like I can just go "oh, well. I'll do it anyway!" I'll get over it though...lots of other names to choose from :DClick to expand...


I think if you love Kella, and it's always been "your name," just use it. It's not an exact match to Ella or Ellie (which in my opinion, are more similar to each other than Kella).


----------



## MishC

Wow you ladies can chat! I really do need to check in more!!

Happy mothers day to you'll the American and Canadian Mummies!

MummytoAmber - I hope your asthma has gotten a bit better. Sorry to hear you're still really sick. Like you I've been on meds but I've actually got it down to 1 tablet a day now which is awesome. I really hope you feel better soon as there is nothing worse than feeling sick all the time. Also when I took antibiotics at 5wks it made my sickness a lot worse. FX the antibiotics start to work soon too.

Laurarerbecca - I have gained exactly 1 stone at 10 weeks so I feel a little big. I'll try and post a picture with this Message.... Good luck with your can on 27th May, how exciting.

Twinklie - Wow losing weight in pregnancy - I wish ...lol. Great Scan pictures! :)

Apple - Good luck for the 16th June I bet you're super excited!

Misslilly - Great news on your Doppler arriving. Have you used it yet? 

Geralyn - Congratulations on team blue! :D

Randntrying - Congratulations on team pink. One of each you must be thrilled :D

I've been visiting my parents for the weekend as its my birthday tomorrow. My daughter wanted a party so I had a small tea party for her yesterday. Great bump pictures everyone. It sounds like everyone is planning on fining out the gender, I still have ages to wait.
 



Attached Files:







10wks.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## laurarebecca1

MishC what a cute bump!! 

I re weighed myself the next day and it's only 2lbs, must have eaten a lot the day before or was very constipated tmi lol! I'm going to weigh again tomorrow or Tuesday so we'll what it is then!


----------



## MishC

I'm rapidly gaining weight but I did with my daughter. I gained 3 stone with her so presume i'll do the same this time. Constipation is awful I hope it gets better soon


----------



## Princesskell

Gorgeous bumps Littlefishyegg and mischc! :yipee:

A girl on bnb found out the gender with a blood test really early. Twinklie is her BFF irl...how many weeks was Jokerette Twinklie?

I'm struggling with constipation too this weekend, it's making me feel so full and fat :dohh:

Xxx


----------



## laurarebecca1

My new weird craving...custard on it's own lol birds custard but only the one where you add boiling water


----------



## MishC

Princesskel - I hope the constipation eases soon.

Laurarebecca - That made ma laugh. I'm a believer in eat what ever makes you feel good.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Tell me about it... Right now I'm eating whatever I want and crave! I'm sure it'll be a different craving tomorrow! I've totally gone off fizzy drinks which is unusual for me; I used to like them a lot now it's all about fresh orange juice!!


----------



## salu_34

Hopefully this works ! My 12 week 1 day bump :)


----------



## Twinklie12

PK my BFF found out gender via blood test at 10 weeks!!!


----------



## Twinklie12

We had a big Mother's Day BBQ at our house today with my parents and brother, and DH's mom and step dad, DH's sister and husband and kids, and DH's step siblings. At gift time we gave them the grandma frames with the sonogram picture and they both squealed!!! Everyone was thrilled and it's nice to not have to hide it anymore. Some people guessed anyway since I hadn't been drinking at family functions. Haha. Now we have to make sure to tell DH's Dad and some other family members and then we can make it Facebook official. Just want it out there, no more hiding!


----------



## MarieMo7

I read yesterday that the blood test (materniT21 I think it's called) can detect gender with 99% accuracy as early as 7 weeks. It actually pulls the baby's DNA! Very cool stuff.


----------



## MissyLissy

Twinklie12 said:


> We had a big Mother's Day BBQ at our house today with my parents and brother, and DH's mom and step dad, DH's sister and husband and kids, and DH's step siblings. At gift time we gave them the grandma frames with the sonogram picture and they both squealed!!! Everyone was thrilled and it's nice to not have to hide it anymore. Some people guessed anyway since I hadn't been drinking at family functions. Haha. Now we have to make sure to tell DH's Dad and some other family members and then we can make it Facebook official. Just want it out there, no more hiding!

Awesome! I was wondering how your announcement went! Super exciting!

We've slowly been telling people over the last couple weeks. I'll for sure wait until my scan on Thursday at 12+3, but assuming that goes well, we will be out to the world by the end of the week!

How did you ladies announce on FB? I've really been debating if/when/how I want to do it and I'm just so unsure. On one hand, I struggled to conceive for almost two years. Every FB announcement I saw in that time (especially when I was going through my ectopic) stung. Seriously, this might make me sound horrible, but each one was a punch in the gut. Not that I wasn't happy for my friends/acquaintances... Just so sad for myself and hurting. I always vowed I'd keep quiet on FB just for those reasons (I'm usually not very active on it anyway) just out of sensitivity to others who might quietly be in a similar place and hurting. But on the other hand, this is the most exciting thing I've ever been through, and I want to announce on FB bad! I won't do it until next weekend at the earliest, but I really need to figure out a way that appeases to both my crazy feelings on this matter and I want to do it as classy as possible. Maybe I'm over thinking it.


----------



## DissySunshine

We are waiting to do a gender reveal pic, and we won't really announce it, just slyly make it our profile pictures so that the people that see us see it and "get it" without us making a huge deal. Everyone close to us already knows, so there's no need to make it a big thing on FB :)


----------



## Pussy Galore

MarieMo7 said:


> I read yesterday that the blood test (materniT21 I think it's called) can detect gender with 99% accuracy as early as 7 weeks. It actually pulls the baby's DNA! Very cool stuff.

I've had this test done. In the UK they won't take bloods until after 10 weeks and then since they are analysed in the US, it can take up to 2 weeks to get the results. Theorectically though it means that you can have a definitive answer at 12 weeks on gender and I guess earlier in the US?

Congrats all on the latest gender reveals :cloud9:


----------



## Pussy Galore

MissyLissy said:


> Twinklie12 said:
> 
> 
> We had a big Mother's Day BBQ at our house today with my parents and brother, and DH's mom and step dad, DH's sister and husband and kids, and DH's step siblings. At gift time we gave them the grandma frames with the sonogram picture and they both squealed!!! Everyone was thrilled and it's nice to not have to hide it anymore. Some people guessed anyway since I hadn't been drinking at family functions. Haha. Now we have to make sure to tell DH's Dad and some other family members and then we can make it Facebook official. Just want it out there, no more hiding!
> 
> Awesome! I was wondering how your announcement went! Super exciting!
> 
> We've slowly been telling people over the last couple weeks. I'll for sure wait until my scan on Thursday at 12+3, but assuming that goes well, we will be out to the world by the end of the week!
> 
> How did you ladies announce on FB? I've really been debating if/when/how I want to do it and I'm just so unsure. On one hand, I struggled to conceive for almost two years. Every FB announcement I saw in that time (especially when I was going through my ectopic) stung. Seriously, this might make me sound horrible, but each one was a punch in the gut. Not that I wasn't happy for my friends/acquaintances... Just so sad for myself and hurting. I always vowed I'd keep quiet on FB just for those reasons (I'm usually not very active on it anyway) just out of sensitivity to others who might quietly be in a similar place and hurting. But on the other hand, this is the most exciting thing I've ever been through, and I want to announce on FB bad! I won't do it until next weekend at the earliest, but I really need to figure out a way that appeases to both my crazy feelings on this matter and I want to do it as classy as possible. Maybe I'm over thinking it.Click to expand...

MissLissy - I think it is lovely that you are over thinking it to be honest... I have a close friend who has been trying for a second child for over 12 months and we both had our first child within 14 days of each other. I have been very conscious of her feelings when telling people...

I just don't think there is an easy answer to this :nope:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MishC said:


> Wow you ladies can chat! I really do need to check in more!!
> 
> Happy mothers day to you'll the American and Canadian Mummies!
> 
> MummytoAmber - I hope your asthma has gotten a bit better. Sorry to hear you're still really sick. Like you I've been on meds but I've actually got it down to 1 tablet a day now which is awesome. I really hope you feel better soon as there is nothing worse than feeling sick all the time. Also when I took antibiotics at 5wks it made my sickness a lot worse. FX the antibiotics start to work soon too.
> 
> Laurarerbecca - I have gained exactly 1 stone at 10 weeks so I feel a little big. I'll try and post a picture with this Message.... Good luck with your can on 27th May, how exciting.
> 
> Twinklie - Wow losing weight in pregnancy - I wish ...lol. Great Scan pictures! :)
> 
> Apple - Good luck for the 16th June I bet you're super excited!
> 
> Misslilly - Great news on your Doppler arriving. Have you used it yet?
> 
> Geralyn - Congratulations on team blue! :D
> 
> Randntrying - Congratulations on team pink. One of each you must be thrilled :D
> 
> I've been visiting my parents for the weekend as its my birthday bad tomorrow. My daughter wanted a party so I had a small tea party for her yesterday. Great bump pictures everyone. It sounds like everyone is planning on fining out the gender, I still have ages to wait.

_Thank you, my asthma is a lot better thank you which makes so much better sleeping. I'm glad to hear your meds have helped you so good, i remember you saying how bad you were feeling.
Great bump picture  _



Princesskell said:


> Gorgeous bumps Littlefishyegg and mischc! :yipee:
> 
> A girl on bnb found out the gender with a blood test really early. Twinklie is her BFF irl...how many weeks was Jokerette Twinklie?
> 
> I'm struggling with constipation too this weekend, it's making me feel so full and fat :dohh:
> 
> Xxx

_Lady i know had blood test done found out in about 10-14days shes having a girl. I too also struggled but no surprize why i did though_



laurarebecca1 said:


> My new weird craving...custard on it's own lol birds custard but only the one where you add boiling water

_Thick custard? Mine is ice lollies, ive gone off all craving i had started to get it. What next for me lol_



MissyLissy said:


> Twinklie12 said:
> 
> 
> We had a big Mother's Day BBQ at our house today with my parents and brother, and DH's mom and step dad, DH's sister and husband and kids, and DH's step siblings. At gift time we gave them the grandma frames with the sonogram picture and they both squealed!!! Everyone was thrilled and it's nice to not have to hide it anymore. Some people guessed anyway since I hadn't been drinking at family functions. Haha. Now we have to make sure to tell DH's Dad and some other family members and then we can make it Facebook official. Just want it out there, no more hiding!
> 
> Awesome! I was wondering how your announcement went! Super exciting!
> 
> We've slowly been telling people over the last couple weeks. I'll for sure wait until my scan on Thursday at 12+3, but assuming that goes well, we will be out to the world by the end of the week!
> 
> How did you ladies announce on FB? I've really been debating if/when/how I want to do it and I'm just so unsure. On one hand, I struggled to conceive for almost two years. Every FB announcement I saw in that time (especially when I was going through my ectopic) stung. Seriously, this might make me sound horrible, but each one was a punch in the gut. Not that I wasn't happy for my friends/acquaintances... Just so sad for myself and hurting. I always vowed I'd keep quiet on FB just for those reasons (I'm usually not very active on it anyway) just out of sensitivity to others who might quietly be in a similar place and hurting. But on the other hand, this is the most exciting thing I've ever been through, and I want to announce on FB bad! I won't do it until next weekend at the earliest, but I really need to figure out a way that appeases to both my crazy feelings on this matter and I want to do it as classy as possible. Maybe I'm over thinking it.Click to expand...

Great to hear your announcement went well :happydance:

Missy i felt the same too, each announcement was crushing to see :cry:
At when we had 12w scan everything was great i just wanted to shout it out because i was so happy.
Its deffo one of them situations where regardless it'll be happy/sad to others


----------



## hopefulfor1st

So jealous of all you guys who know the gender!!! 

I started a gender guess thread in my sig- still almost 5 weeks for me to know though!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

hopefulfor1st said:


> So jealous of all you guys who know the gender!!!
> 
> I started a gender guess thread in my sig- still almost 5 weeks for me to know though!!

Are you having any reveal party?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I set up one of these for family and friends to take a guess :D

Could still use it when those find out the sex too!

https://www.expectnet.com/index.php


----------



## hopefulfor1st

MummyToAmberx said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> So jealous of all you guys who know the gender!!!
> 
> I started a gender guess thread in my sig- still almost 5 weeks for me to know though!!
> 
> Are you having any reveal party?Click to expand...


We are currently shopping for a new house so will prob have a housewarming / baby sprinkle !


----------



## kazine

6 days until my gender scan!!!!!! :D


----------



## laurarebecca1

A little update for me...

My new job has said I can start whenever I want to start. It can be September like originally planned or it can be after baby's been born. If I say 6 months for example and then want longer I can just say and have the whole year off! I am beyond happy, it couldn't have gone any better!!!


----------



## enan88

Hi ladies , Does any of you have does tiny little darkshis hair in their belly? I do! and every time I look at them they look wrose! And my face is a map! Loads of spots dunno what else to do :S hahaha


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> A little update for me...
> 
> My new job has said I can start whenever I want to start. It can be September like originally planned or it can be after baby's been born. If I say 6 months for example and then want longer I can just say and have the whole year off! I am beyond happy, it couldn't have gone any better!!!

That is brilliant news :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

enan88 said:


> Hi ladies , Does any of you have does tiny little darkshis hair in their belly? I do! and every time I look at them they look wrose! And my face is a map! Loads of spots dunno what else to do :S hahaha

Ive always had fair hair, my leg hairs have turned dark, my thighs now growing hair for first time ever!
I have dark line on my stomach, i have dark hairs all over stomach.
I have dark hairs growing around my nipples and just extra boob hair in general. 
My arm hair is turning darker ( im hating it) complete opposite to my girls. The hair growth is out of this world. 

My face on other hand is doing very good compared to before pregnancy, since post depo i had huge problem with spots they are very well under control (opposite to my girls)


----------



## apple_20

My cousin is throwing me a sprinkle and we shall reveal then. I can't wait to know!


----------



## enan88

apple20 do you know already the sex of your baby? :D


----------



## MishC

laurarebecca1 said:


> A little update for me...
> 
> My new job has said I can start whenever I want to start. It can be September like originally planned or it can be after baby's been born. If I say 6 months for example and then want longer I can just say and have the whole year off! I am beyond happy, it couldn't have gone any better!!!

This is excellent news. Sounds like you're going to be working for a great company.


----------



## Twinklie12

Thanks ladies, the announcement was tons of fun. :)


----------



## MarieMo7

My latest bump pic at 12 weeks!


----------



## apple_20

enan88 said:


> apple20 do you know already the sex of your baby? :D

Nope find out June 16th and have the reveal/ sprinkle the following weekend, :)


----------



## kazine




----------



## apple_20

Just a thought those planning to have a babyshower of some kind don't leave it too late. You have loads more energy I'm the 2nd tri and it means (esp with first) being organised with things that need buying sooner.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ive never heard of the term sprinkle, what is it? sounds cute and making me think of cake haha

Nice bumps ladies


----------



## Twinklie12

A sprinkle is like a baby shower but usually smaller, tends to be for the second child.


----------



## enan88

Uhhh that sound interesting! I live in the UK now and from where I am from originally we don't do baby showers, but since I live in a foreign country for the last 4 years I will hahhaha! Every single friend of mine are asking about my baby shower and I'm only 12 weeks! 

But really... can't wait until I get to that point :) Any ideas here ? I've heard about gender reveal parties and thing like that, Is any of you doing one of those?


----------



## Jalanis22

8 more days for gender scan :yipee: cant wait!


----------



## Princesskell

Lovely bump pics Salu, Kazine and Mariemo!

Thanks Twinklie...knew it was so early.

Great news about work Laura. :yipee:

Kazine it's coming so quick! :happydance:

I haven't had the hair problems, but I have an annoying rash on the side of my bump...don't know what it is :shrug:

I didn't have a shower for F so don't think I could really ave one this time :dohh: it's nt really that common over here anyway? 

Xxx


----------



## GeralynB

enan88 said:


> Uhhh that sound interesting! I live in the UK now and from where I am from originally we don't do baby showers, but since I live in a foreign country for the last 4 years I will hahhaha! Every single friend of mine are asking about my baby shower and I'm only 12 weeks!
> 
> But really... can't wait until I get to that point :) Any ideas here ? I've heard about gender reveal parties and thing like that, Is any of you doing one of those?

We just had our gender reveal party on Sat with our family. It was so fun! We cute a cake to find out and the icing inside was BLUE!


----------



## GeralynB

Question: Has anyone used two middle names for their child? Is there room on the birth certificate? And how would that work when filling out forms? Would he use one middle name? both? initials?


----------



## Princesskell

Geralyn, my brother has 2 middle names...I don't think he's ever had any problems??
If we have a boy he will probably have 2 middle names, David after dh and my dad and Eric after my late grandad? Im sure there are some forms that don't leave enough space but I don't think the important form would be a problem? Xxx


----------



## apple_20

I've got two middle names all the important documents are no problem do have occasional issues with forms. Funny thing is my my middle initials are n a which could look like middle names: not applicable


----------



## DragonflyWing

So I just encountered a strange bit of sychronicity. It's totally off topic, but I just had to share.

I went to get lunch and brought it back to eat at my desk. As I sat down, I noticed I got an email saying that an accounting firm I've never heard of would be auditing some of our claims. Not thinking anything of it, I turned to my lunch and started reading my book, which is a murder mystery. I turned to the next page, and one of the characters works for the SAME ACCOUNTING FIRM that I just found out would be auditing our claims. I've never heard of them in my life...how weird is that??


----------



## laurarebecca1

Ladies who are 14-15 weeks, what are you finding baby's heartbeat to be?


----------



## mwel8819

GeralynB said:


> enan88 said:
> 
> 
> Uhhh that sound interesting! I live in the UK now and from where I am from originally we don't do baby showers, but since I live in a foreign country for the last 4 years I will hahhaha! Every single friend of mine are asking about my baby shower and I'm only 12 weeks!
> 
> But really... can't wait until I get to that point :) Any ideas here ? I've heard about gender reveal parties and thing like that, Is any of you doing one of those?
> 
> We just had our gender reveal party on Sat with our family. It was so fun! We cute a cake to find out and the icing inside was BLUE!Click to expand...


Congrats girl!!!


----------



## Princesskell

Apple...na is funny!! Do your other initials add to a spelling? I was really paranoid Giving my child an acronym by accident!

Dragonfly that is spooky!


----------



## GeralynB

laurarebecca1 said:


> Ladies who are 14-15 weeks, what are you finding baby's heartbeat to be?

Baby's heartbeat was 147 last week at our sono at 15 weeks


----------



## Cangaroo

OH has 2 middle names. It's never been a problem. I think this baby will end up with 2 middle names, probably. We were all set on a girl's name, then DD came up with a name she loves so we think we'll use the names we'd planned as middle names and give the baby the name DD chose if it's a girl. If it's a boy, there are family names we want to use so I'm sure we'll end up with 2 middle names.


----------



## MarieMo7

DragonflyWing said:


> So I just encountered a strange bit of sychronicity. It's totally off topic, but I just had to share.
> 
> I went to get lunch and brought it back to eat at my desk. As I sat down, I noticed I got an email saying that an accounting firm I've never heard of would be auditing some of our claims. Not thinking anything of it, I turned to my lunch and started reading my book, which is a murder mystery. I turned to the next page, and one of the characters works for the SAME ACCOUNTING FIRM that I just found out would be auditing our claims. I've never heard of them in my life...how weird is that??

Ooooh that's creepy.
I hope that character's not the murderer...that would freak me out during audit time ;)


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Dragonfly, that's really funny! I was watching Bones the other day and the murderer had the same name as the juvenile probation officer I work with a lot. 

Re: middle names, we have the opposite issue, my son does not have a middle name, and if this baby is a boy, he will not either. Only the girls in my husband's family get middle names, I have no clue why. I'm really not bothered by it, as it takes enough for us to come up with only ONE name, much less two! 

On official forms, his middle initial is NMN (no middle name) or NMI (no middle initial.)


----------



## Jalanis22

Laura not sure but at 12 wks hb was 168..


----------



## hopefulfor1st

GeralynB said:


> Question: Has anyone used two middle names for their child? Is there room on the birth certificate? And how would that work when filling out forms? Would he use one middle name? both? initials?

My husband has 2 its the pits! 
When putting your name on documents etc you can usually just put one, and also I do finance applications at work and you can't type a space into the box for middle name so its either Brianraymond as one or just Brian which he usually just uses as he hates having 2. 
For this reason our son was was given a nice short name Jace Riley Winter :)


----------



## Leinzlove

I have 2 middle names, my whole family does. My sister carried on the tradition. I chose not to with my children, though.

Chloe Noreen & Zoela (Zo Ella) Dawn


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Morning :) 

Hubby has middle name but never uses it and half the time forgets i have to remind him lol

I dont have 1; nor do our girls. 

I finished my spreadsheet yesterday got well over 50% which im chuffed about. 

I was sorting through few boxes, and might sound very odd but got all my stuff packed in hospital bag. I do hope i dont need to use it full stop and get my homebirth.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Baby's heartbeat is 164bpm at 14.5 weeks! 

Is anybody else's belly button changing? Mine is defo not as deep and feels very different, is it just me?


----------



## enan88

hi ladies, 

I'm so excited that I'm about to finish my 1st trimester! Unfortunatelly I have some odd gut feeling.... When I went for a reassurance scan at 6w4d sonographer said I was in fact at the very beginning of my 6th week. Then at my 10w scan ... Obstetrician said baby was measuring exactly 10w ( measurements were 23.3mm which I think is only 9w3d or so...) Now I'm going to my dating scan on Friday and to be honest I have this gut feeling that baby is going to be smaller that I thought... so I might be less advanced in pregnancy than I thought.... 

Any of you had this feeling before?


----------



## MishC

Hi Ladies I hope you're all well.

I have a couple of questions - 

- Have you or do you know anyone who has developed hypoglycaemia (low blood sugar) during pregnancy? 

- Do you ladies have a plan for labour/birth yet?

- For people that all ready have children, did you get pre-eclampsia or/and help syndrome with your previous pregnancies?

I'm partly being nosey and partly looking for advice :)


----------



## laurarebecca1

MishC said:


> Hi Ladies I hope you're all well.
> 
> I have a couple of questions -
> 
> - Have you or do you know anyone who has developed hypoglycaemia (low blood sugar) during pregnancy?
> 
> - Do you ladies have a plan for labour/birth yet?
> 
> - For people that all ready have children, did you get pre-eclampsia or/and help syndrome with your previous pregnancies?
> 
> I'm partly being nosey and partly looking for advice :)

The only Q I can answer is the birth plan one...

I have my heart set on a water birth with just gas and air (fingers crossed!) the hospital where I am delivering built a brand new birthing Unit with loads of new water birth rooms so hoping they have space for me!!


----------



## MishC

Laurarebecca - I imagine the new unit will be really nice. Fingers crossed they have the room for you. Its good when plans go how you want them too.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MishC said:


> Hi Ladies I hope you're all well.
> 
> I have a couple of questions -
> 
> - Have you or do you know anyone who has developed hypoglycaemia (low blood sugar) during pregnancy?
> 
> - Do you ladies have a plan for labour/birth yet?
> 
> - For people that all ready have children, did you get pre-eclampsia or/and help syndrome with your previous pregnancies?
> 
> I'm partly being nosey and partly looking for advice :)

1) No
2) I have idea how i want this but as for 'birth plan' i wont be doing one i find them pretty pointless. Just make sure your birth partner knows your wishes and go with flow i say
3) No


----------



## MummyToAmberx

enan88 said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> I'm so excited that I'm about to finish my 1st trimester! Unfortunatelly I have some odd gut feeling.... When I went for a reassurance scan at 6w4d sonographer said I was in fact at the very beginning of my 6th week. Then at my 10w scan ... Obstetrician said baby was measuring exactly 10w ( measurements were 23.3mm which I think is only 9w3d or so...) Now I'm going to my dating scan on Friday and to be honest I have this gut feeling that baby is going to be smaller that I thought... so I might be less advanced in pregnancy than I thought....
> 
> Any of you had this feeling before?

If your going be less doesnt sound like it would be anything more than 5 days. 

Babies tend to do a lot of surprizing at dating scans and show up more than we are expecting. Good luck for it :D


----------



## MishC

MummytoAmber - I found when I did my birth plan with my 1st it was a complete waste of time. I think you have the right attitude, figure out what you would like and just go with the flow. :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Yeah with my second baby they did want some input in my notes so all i put was. 

Be active
No epi 

haha :p


----------



## sandilion

Yay i made it to second tri! :happydance:


----------



## salu_34

I have NO clue for birth plan. I know I want natural with am epidural lol. That's it. I'm still only 12 weeks and have yet to meet with a obgyn yet. I go for my second prenatal on Thursday with my GP so hopefully wile will tackle the OBGYN issue then. I know there are two at the clinic where my doc is. So maybe he'll refer me to one of them.

I sometimes feel I'm not preparing myself enough for the pregnancy. Like I have books and read them when I can. But I'm just so tired when I get home I barely have energy most nights. I don't know if I should be doing more to prepare myself and OH for our first. Am I the only one in the same boat ?


----------



## Twinklie12

salu_34 said:


> I have NO clue for birth plan. I know I want natural with am epidural lol. That's it. I'm still only 12 weeks and have yet to meet with a obgyn yet. I go for my second prenatal on Thursday with my GP so hopefully wile will tackle the OBGYN issue then. I know there are two at the clinic where my doc is. So maybe he'll refer me to one of them.
> 
> I sometimes feel I'm not preparing myself enough for the pregnancy. Like I have books and read them when I can. But I'm just so tired when I get home I barely have energy most nights. I don't know if I should be doing more to prepare myself and OH for our first. Am I the only one in the same boat ?

I feel the same way! Like...should I be preparing more? What else should I be doing or reading? :shrug:


----------



## salu_34

Twinklie12 said:


> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> I have NO clue for birth plan. I know I want natural with am epidural lol. That's it. I'm still only 12 weeks and have yet to meet with a obgyn yet. I go for my second prenatal on Thursday with my GP so hopefully wile will tackle the OBGYN issue then. I know there are two at the clinic where my doc is. So maybe he'll refer me to one of them.
> 
> I sometimes feel I'm not preparing myself enough for the pregnancy. Like I have books and read them when I can. But I'm just so tired when I get home I barely have energy most nights. I don't know if I should be doing more to prepare myself and OH for our first. Am I the only one in the same boat ?
> 
> I feel the same way! Like...should I be preparing more? What else should I be doing or reading? :shrug:Click to expand...

I'm glad I'm not alone ! Like my mom's friends have given us a lot of baby stuff (crib, car seat, high chair, etc). So we won't need to buy any of that. So I'm just here well I guess that's all taken care of lol. I just don't want to be scrambling last minute !


----------



## Cangaroo

enan88 said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> I'm so excited that I'm about to finish my 1st trimester! Unfortunatelly I have some odd gut feeling.... When I went for a reassurance scan at 6w4d sonographer said I was in fact at the very beginning of my 6th week. Then at my 10w scan ... Obstetrician said baby was measuring exactly 10w ( measurements were 23.3mm which I think is only 9w3d or so...) Now I'm going to my dating scan on Friday and to be honest I have this gut feeling that baby is going to be smaller that I thought... so I might be less advanced in pregnancy than I thought....
> 
> Any of you had this feeling before?

I was put back 6 days at my 12/40 scan last week. I wasn't too surprised as I was put back 2 full weeks with DD1 and this time I didn't test positive until 5+1/40 by dates. It's still been frustrating being stuck at 12 weeks for an extra week, though! Good luck for your scan.

In terms of birth plan, I'll be having an elective c-section due to a very obstructed labour last time. My birth plan will be: "Natural c-section (slow delivery of baby, possibly delayed cord clamping), baby straight to us for skin to skin, breastfeed in theatre if possible." Not too exciting!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

salu - id say dont worry can learn a lot in short space :) 

With my first i found out at 19w, was by week 28 when everything settled down drama wise with our families and just getting whole head around it. 

I did everything in 10-12w it was more than enough. i say go enjoy some couple time for a bit longer and plenty of zzzz :p 


Just got my emma dairy pack, whole pack of wipes cant complain at that.


----------



## MarieMo7

Re: birth plan...my OB is very supportive of a VBAC, but she's very up-front and honest as well, and told me that I have less than a 50% chance of a successful VBAC, given the reason for my last section (failure to progress - literally only dilated to 1.5cm, and even that was because the doc stretched me from a 1 to a 1.5 to break my water, and I still didn't dilate). 

Honestly, I'd be okay with a RCS, except I'm so worried about c-section recovery with a toddler in tow. She'll be 2 years 4 months when baby is born, and I'm pretty sure won't understand the fact that she can't jump up in my lap. Granted, weekdays she'll be in daycare, DH works from home so won't have to "go back to work" and leave me all alone, and we do now have family close by who can help with her, so it wouldn't be horrible, but still - yuck. I know I still have some time to decide (doc will let me go to 41 weeks to try for a VBAC, and I can schedule RCS anytime after 39 weeks), but it's always at the back of my mind.


----------



## apple_20

I'm hoping for a vbac too my age gap is 2 years 3 months is rather not another c section though it was fine and recovery went well I didn't have a toddler then! Mine was due to breech so fingers crossed shouldn't happen again. I'd love a water birth but they might have to monitor me :(


----------



## MarieMo7

That's funny apple...I have a July 2012 DD, and will have a November 2014 LO as well. Must be a common age difference! :)


----------



## enan88

About a borth plan there is a lovely Birth Centre here where I live, but as far as I know they are a bit picky and they really decide who gets in and who don't .... It's a shame because I think most of people should be able to get in :(

I was told that because I hve hypothiroidism is will be totally fine for the rest of the pregnancy if controlled but because my file has a small " red spot" I'll have to fight them in order to get in as they directly reject people to get in if there is a erd spot ton the file without even reading what is the problem :( 

But I think I will just go with the flow :D


----------



## GeralynB

I feel like I haven't planned much either. And haven't bought anything yet. Now that we know we're team blue I guess we can go register.


----------



## enan88

apple20 here where I live if you had a c section you are not elligible to have a waterbirth... And is said that people who had breeched baby tend to have again breeched babies? That is what I heard


----------



## apple_20

enan88 said:


> apple20 here where I live if you had a c section you are not elligible to have a waterbirth... And is said that people who had breeched baby tend to have again breeched babies? That is what I heard

Yeah I get the feeling I'll not be allowed as they will probably want me on the Monitor not sure what I'd hate more c section or having to stay in one place through labour. The surgeons told me after (like straight after, great timing) there was no obvious reason why he was breech you should be fine to give birth vaginally next time.


----------



## enan88

oh yeah, having a c section doesnt mean that you wont be able to give birth naturally this time :)


----------



## Princesskell

In terms of birth plan, last time I just had 3 definite requests so that's all I put...
- dh to announce the gender at birth
- dh to bottle feed baby first (I had a severe bf phobia...actually went on to bf F for 15 months but that's a whole other story!!)
-and epidural ASAP!!!!
Everything else that I didn't feel that strongly about either way I left to fate. I was dry happy with how things went. I would really recommend to first time mums try not to decide too many things that you want...especially things that are out of your control? I know so many ladies that struggled after the birth with things that did not go to 'their plan!
On the other hand if there is something you feel really strongly about just write it down and make sure dh knows too. Xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Oh Laura just remembered the belly button comment. Mine popped out last time and I discovered I had a mole inside!! It's just started opening again now...weird :wacko: xxx


----------



## Jalanis22

Has anybody else felt flutters at beginning and then not anymore? I read it was normal but not sure...hubby says he feels baby move when he presses my stomach...maybe its normal to me since i had a pooch after i had my LO.


----------



## MissyLissy

salu_34 said:


> Twinklie12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> I have NO clue for birth plan. I know I want natural with am epidural lol. That's it. I'm still only 12 weeks and have yet to meet with a obgyn yet. I go for my second prenatal on Thursday with my GP so hopefully wile will tackle the OBGYN issue then. I know there are two at the clinic where my doc is. So maybe he'll refer me to one of them.
> 
> I sometimes feel I'm not preparing myself enough for the pregnancy. Like I have books and read them when I can. But I'm just so tired when I get home I barely have energy most nights. I don't know if I should be doing more to prepare myself and OH for our first. Am I the only one in the same boat ?
> 
> I feel the same way! Like...should I be preparing more? What else should I be doing or reading? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad I'm not alone ! Like my mom's friends have given us a lot of baby stuff (crib, car seat, high chair, etc). So we won't need to buy any of that. So I'm just here well I guess that's all taken care of lol. I just don't want to be scrambling last minute !Click to expand...

Uhhhh... Can I triple this? Lol. I feel like I should be doing so much more than I am...but I don't really know what I should be doing. Haha. I think next step for DH and I is to price out childcare x2 at a few different places. As it stands, because of twins, we don't even know if I will (or should) keep my job or just quit. Because we don't even have that figured out, I feel a bit unsettled. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## salu_34

MissyLissy said:


> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinklie12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> I have NO clue for birth plan. I know I want natural with am epidural lol. That's it. I'm still only 12 weeks and have yet to meet with a obgyn yet. I go for my second prenatal on Thursday with my GP so hopefully wile will tackle the OBGYN issue then. I know there are two at the clinic where my doc is. So maybe he'll refer me to one of them.
> 
> I sometimes feel I'm not preparing myself enough for the pregnancy. Like I have books and read them when I can. But I'm just so tired when I get home I barely have energy most nights. I don't know if I should be doing more to prepare myself and OH for our first. Am I the only one in the same boat ?
> 
> I feel the same way! Like...should I be preparing more? What else should I be doing or reading? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad I'm not alone ! Like my mom's friends have given us a lot of baby stuff (crib, car seat, high chair, etc). So we won't need to buy any of that. So I'm just here well I guess that's all taken care of lol. I just don't want to be scrambling last minute !Click to expand...
> 
> Uhhhh... Can I triple this? Lol. I feel like I should be doing so much more than I am...but I don't really know what I should be doing. Haha. I think next step for DH and I is to price out childcare x2 at a few different places. As it stands, because of twins, we don't even know if I will (or should) keep my job or just quit. Because we don't even have that figured out, I feel a bit unsettled. Decisions, decisions.Click to expand...

I'm lucky enough to work at a daycare, so as long as I go back there after mat leave, I'm set :)
Frig, man, I got for my second prenatal on Thursday with my doctor, I'll be be 12 weeks 5 days then. I don't even know if I should have been calling around for OBGYN's or if he'll recommend me to one. This being my first, there is so much I am unsure of !


----------



## MarieMo7

PK, I had a mole inside my belly button too! Kind of trippy that I don't see it when I'm not pregnant!


----------



## Jalanis22

After struggles and struggles im happy to say i FINALLY found babies HB..i have angelsounds doppler so i tried to count beats in 15 seconds and i got approximately 39-42 so babies hb is around 156-159


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Jalanis22 said:


> Has anybody else felt flutters at beginning and then not anymore? I read it was normal but not sure...hubby says he feels baby move when he presses my stomach...maybe its normal to me since i had a pooch after i had my LO.

No mine have just increased, i thought i could feel baby on my hand other night but not to sure.


----------



## Jalanis22

Well i havent felt the bubbly flutters i did before..its a sudden movement sometimes but im calm already i finally found the HB


----------



## enan88

Who has random dreams? 

I had some weird dreams about bugs ! ewwwwg! every night I dream even more weird things! I this normal? hahaha


----------



## laurarebecca1

I was talking about dreams last night; and I realised that I haven't remember any since the placenta has taken over...has anyone found this?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My dreams have gone normal and boring but they were more creepy few weeks back.


I still remember all my dreams. Esp one where everyone turned into eggs lol


----------



## salu_34

enan88 said:


> Who has random dreams?
> 
> I had some weird dreams about bugs ! ewwwwg! every night I dream even more weird things! I this normal? hahaha

I've been having more random dreams lately. Last night I had one about dog sledding and ice fishing. And then one early this morning about my OH doing a marathon and then about a killer ventriloquist doll. Don't even ask me how my brain came up with that one, lol.


----------



## GeralynB

I remember my dreams but they're not as weird since the placenta took over


----------



## enan88

those are strange dream! So when does normally the placenta take over? I'm feeling much better regardin to nausea and headaches and I also have more appetite, but still having those odd dreams haha !


----------



## MissyLissy

I'm still having crazy, long, complex dreams! Why is this? Logically is it just because I'm sleeping harder due to being exhausted?


----------



## enan88

dunno missylissy I think is just hormones?


----------



## salu_34

enan88 said:


> those are strange dream! So when does normally the placenta take over? I'm feeling much better regardin to nausea and headaches and I also have more appetite, but still having those odd dreams haha !

I was wondering the same thing I'm 12 weeks 4 days. Nausea is getting better and appetite seems to be getting now. I read somewhere that it was between 11 and 12 weeks but not too sure.


----------



## kazine

GeralynB said:


> enan88 said:
> 
> 
> Uhhh that sound interesting! I live in the UK now and from where I am from originally we don't do baby showers, but since I live in a foreign country for the last 4 years I will hahhaha! Every single friend of mine are asking about my baby shower and I'm only 12 weeks!
> 
> But really... can't wait until I get to that point :) Any ideas here ? I've heard about gender reveal parties and thing like that, Is any of you doing one of those?
> 
> We just had our gender reveal party on Sat with our family. It was so fun! We cute a cake to find out and the icing inside was BLUE!Click to expand...

Oooooooh congrats!!


----------



## enan88

Kazine congrats on you boy!

salu34 I read the same thing can't wait till friday to se my bby :) only 2 more days!


----------



## kazine

enan88 said:


> Kazine congrats on you boy!
> 
> salu34 I read the same thing can't wait till friday to se my bby :) only 2 more days!

Oh no, not me, Geralyn lol. I don't know until Sunday!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

enan88 said:


> those are strange dream! So when does normally the placenta take over? I'm feeling much better regardin to nausea and headaches and I also have more appetite, but still having those odd dreams haha !

Can we swap? lol

Headaches are kicking in more for me. 

Between 10-12 weeks sources i read say.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MissyLissy said:


> I'm still having crazy, long, complex dreams! Why is this? Logically is it just because I'm sleeping harder due to being exhausted?

I am, dont think any reason why. Well not for me anyways.


----------



## kazine

I'm still having trouble eating like a normal person :'( I find it difficult to eat most things still apart from junk food and I'm losing weight and just eating crisps and McDonalds and shit. I feel so bad :(


----------



## salu_34

enan: I go tomorrow for 12 week genetic scan, excited to see how much baby has changed since 7 week ultrasound ! 

Amber: I've been getting more frequent headaches lately too. Not looking forward to the summer months !


----------



## salu_34

kazine said:


> I'm still having trouble eating like a normal person :'( I find it difficult to eat most things still apart from junk food and I'm losing weight and just eating crisps and McDonalds and shit. I feel so bad :(

That's how I was in the beginning too. I lost 6 pounds when weighed at my first prenatal. All I could stand to eat was fast food. Kept saying the baby was going to come out looking like hamburger lol. I'm better now. I'm stuck on eating cheese sandwiches, doritos and a little bit of Pepsi to drink for lunch.


----------



## kazine

salu_34 said:


> kazine said:
> 
> 
> I'm still having trouble eating like a normal person :'( I find it difficult to eat most things still apart from junk food and I'm losing weight and just eating crisps and McDonalds and shit. I feel so bad :(
> 
> That's how I was in the beginning too. I lost 6 pounds when weighed at my first prenatal. All I could stand to eat was fast food. Kept saying the baby was going to come out looking like hamburger lol. I'm better now. I'm stuck on eating cheese sandwiches, doritos and a little bit of Pepsi to drink for lunch.Click to expand...

It's normal at the beginning and they say you can catch up later on, but I'm 15 weeks now and I'm not doing any catching up on eating healthily!! :( :(


----------



## littlefishygg

Is anyone else still exhausted in the 2nd Tri?? I had planned to spring clean my flat today, I've been cleaning for 30-45mins and I'm exhausted already and having to take a break. I feel like I have been in the gym for 2 hours!


----------



## enan88

uooops sorry kazine totally misread lol

Anyway let us informed about the party and your baby's gender! ;)

Adn about swaping, no thanks! I just got over those terrible headaches and need the time free of them to study, a big exam coming in 3 weeks! And nausea! Noooooo way! I barely was able to eat anything!


----------



## kazine

littlefishygg said:


> Is anyone else still exhausted in the 2nd Tri?? I had planned to spring clean my flat today, I've been cleaning for 30-45mins and I'm exhausted already and having to take a break. I feel like I have been in the gym for 2 hours!

Me :( I wake up exhausted only to end up more exhausted from a long day of doing nothing.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

kazine said:


> I'm still having trouble eating like a normal person :'( I find it difficult to eat most things still apart from junk food and I'm losing weight and just eating crisps and McDonalds and shit. I feel so bad :(

Im still the same thought id got good break by now but no just gone backwards off last weekend yuk. 

Mcdonalds would be nice mmm


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Salu - same here its mild outside. Sun is just hurting my head. Response you'll get off doc is drink plenty of fluids...yes but i cant stomach drinking. I sip throughout day so very behind on my limit just cant win. 

Littlefishy my exhaustion comes mainly on my roughest days thur/fri/sat every week. 

I want things done, get so much done and then crashed out for a nap. lol

One my biggest issues is heartburn never had it so bad i do everything to avoid it


----------



## Jalanis22

Ive had weird dreams lol and these past days ive been dreaming..that i was feeding a baby and i needed 2 more months to deliver another one btw baby was boy, last nught i had one that we were getting sono done and gender was a boy. Im really curious if chinese gender will b right for me again. With LO it was correct and now it predicts boy.


----------



## apple_20

Got a letter through the post today consultant appointment for July (due to previous c-section) 

So I sha find out in July all about what they will do to help me have a vbac hopefully I'll be on midwife led care and only need that one apointment.

I'm so hungry all the time!


----------



## Twinklie12

Lately I have had lots of round ligament pain/aches, still slightly nauseous at 12 weeks, lots of headaches and my allergies are rough this week. I have also lost like 4 or 5 pounds so far, just from eating smaller, healthier meals and not craving sweets as much I think. Also have had crazy baby dreams, and my baby is always a boy in my dreams!


----------



## DragonflyWing

I've been having weird dreams, too. Last night I dreamed that I had three guys in love with me (none of them my husband, who apparently didn't exist! :haha:), and I was acting in a play at the Kardashian family's house. They asked me to stay after everyone left so I could fumigate the house. ??? :wacko:


----------



## MissyLissy

salu_34 said:


> enan: I go tomorrow for 12 week genetic scan, excited to see how much baby has changed since 7 week ultrasound !
> 
> Amber: I've been getting more frequent headaches lately too. Not looking forward to the summer months !

Ahhh! I have my 12 week genetic screen tomorrow too! I'm kinda nervous, but excited too! 

Also ditto the stupid junk food cravings. In normal life I don't like fast food at all- have it a couple times a year. Now all I want is chicken mcnuggets, whoppers, Big Macs. What's that about? Lol. Trying hard to resist those cravings and give in as little as possible. My babies must love junk food. :shrug: They definitely don't like vegetables!


----------



## trumpetbeth

I am still nauseous everyday. I didn't even go to work today. I thought the second trimester was supposed to be easier!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MissyLissy said:


> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> enan: I go tomorrow for 12 week genetic scan, excited to see how much baby has changed since 7 week ultrasound !
> 
> Amber: I've been getting more frequent headaches lately too. Not looking forward to the summer months !
> 
> Ahhh! I have my 12 week genetic screen tomorrow too! I'm kinda nervous, but excited too!
> 
> Also ditto the stupid junk food cravings. In normal life I don't like fast food at all- have it a couple times a year. Now all I want is chicken mcnuggets, whoppers, Big Macs. What's that about? Lol. Trying hard to resist those cravings and give in as little as possible. My babies must love junk food. :shrug: They definitely don't like vegetables!Click to expand...

All the best to you both for your scans :D


----------



## MissyLissy

Twinklie12 said:


> Lately I have had lots of round ligament pain/aches, still slightly nauseous at 12 weeks, lots of headaches and my allergies are rough this week. I have also lost like 4 or 5 pounds so far, just from eating smaller, healthier meals and not craving sweets as much I think. Also have had crazy baby dreams, and my baby is always a boy in my dreams!

I'm still nauseous too. In fact, I think it's been a little worse this week than the last few. Really hoping I'm not one of those anomaly women who have a mostly calm first tri, and crazy nausea in the second! I'm also getting some round ligament pain, but mostly in the evenings and at night. During the day I'm fine. I also feel like I'm getting bigger- but in that awkward "damn, she's gaining weight" stage where it's not obvious I'm pregnant. I can still where normal pants though. Just can't suck in and really feel like my stomach is sticking out more.


----------



## Cangaroo

I had my consultant appointment today. They were much more optimistic about the possibility of VBAC than when I was seen immediately post section. I had been told I should probably have an elective c-section, but today they said there was no reason I couldn't have a trial of labour. They only gave me a 40-50% chance of successful VBAC, though. I could opt for an elective section, but I think I'll try for VBAC.


----------



## salu_34

MissyLissy said:


> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> enan: I go tomorrow for 12 week genetic scan, excited to see how much baby has changed since 7 week ultrasound !
> 
> Amber: I've been getting more frequent headaches lately too. Not looking forward to the summer months !
> 
> Ahhh! I have my 12 week genetic screen tomorrow too! I'm kinda nervous, but excited too!
> 
> Also ditto the stupid junk food cravings. In normal life I don't like fast food at all- have it a couple times a year. Now all I want is chicken mcnuggets, whoppers, Big Macs. What's that about? Lol. Trying hard to resist those cravings and give in as little as possible. My babies must love junk food. :shrug: They definitely don't like vegetables!Click to expand...

OH LOVES eating out, so we joke that it's definitely his baby lol.


----------



## Princesskell

MarieMo7 said:


> PK, I had a mole inside my belly button too! Kind of trippy that I don't see it when I'm not pregnant!

It was weird! Mine never quite went back fully hidden after I'd had F!



trumpetbeth said:


> I am still nauseous everyday. I didn't even go to work today. I thought the second trimester was supposed to be easier!

I'm still nauseous every evening :dohh: hope yours goes soon


Wishing all you ladies luck with your vbacs :flower:

I've not had too many crazy dreams yet this time, but they are usually very vivid and memorable.


----------



## sib85

Hiya I'm siobhan and I'm due 27th no but I'm having to have a elective c section due to medical reasons so will have one around 38 wks according to my midwife this will be my 3rd and I already have two little girls so would be nice to have a little boy but as long as the baby is healthy I'm happy :happydance:


----------



## GeralynB

I bought some things for the nursery today!! We decided on a nautical theme. I found a bunch of cute stuff at Homegoods. An oar to hang above the crib, anchor book ends, a navy and white hamper and some navy and white baskets. Can't wait to start putting everything together!


----------



## Jalanis22

15wk baby bump...6 more days for gender scan!
 



Attached Files:







download-3.jpeg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Leinzlove

I dreamed girl with #1 she is a girl. I dreamed boy with #2 she is a girl. I dreamed girl with this one... So who knows. Can't wait to find out! 10 days!

Nausea has been getting better... Headaches are frequent now though.

Salu_34... Wow! We got our BFP's on the same day and... we're also due the same day! :)


----------



## Twinklie12

I wish we would all start feeling better!

Exciting about the nursery Geralyn, my friend did a nautical nursery and it was adorable!!

I worked from home today as my car was getting worked on. I feel like I was hit by the exhaustion train as soon as I signed off. Could barely find energy to eat and will def be going to bed really early!


----------



## DissySunshine

Congrats and welcome, Sib!


I have a plan in mind for our nursery, and we will paint it soon (it's going to be blue for either gender). I want a sort of literary theme, focusing on Dr. Seuss and Shel Silverstein images and quotes. I hope it'll be something my child can grow into also! Babies R Us sells some very cute Dr. Seuss bedding and I can't wait to know the gender to start buying all sorts of stuff :D


----------



## GeralynB

I love Dr. Seuss!


----------



## Jalanis22

Awesome ideas ladies! I literally have the antique bassinet from the 80's I love it becquse its in good condition, small and its rocks side to side. I will just be painting it and decorate it thats it. Except that mine at the bottom is straight the only thing that rocks side to side is the sleeping/crib section not the legs.


----------



## salu_34

Leinzlove said:


> I dreamed girl with #1 she is a girl. I dreamed boy with #2 she is a girl. I dreamed girl with this one... So who knows. Can't wait to find out! 10 days!
> 
> Nausea has been getting better... Headaches are frequent now though.
> 
> Salu_34... Wow! We got our BFP's on the same day and... we're also due the same day! :)

I'm wondering when I go for my ultrasound tomorrow if my date will be changed or not. AF was all wonky before I got my BFP so I know that can change dates and stuff.


----------



## Leinzlove

Salu_34: Well you still got your BFP on the same day! :) Can't be to far off. Mine was a faint line though. I had my first ultrasound at 8+6 measuring 8+4. I was measuring 2 days ahead of Ovulation. As long as the dates are within a week my Dr. keeps Last AF's due date.

My next appt. is Friday. But I won't have an ultrasound visit, just the Doppler. Then next Saturday I'm having a private gender scan.


----------



## Princesskell

sib85 said:


> Hiya I'm siobhan and I'm due 27th no but I'm having to have a elective c section due to medical reasons so will have one around 38 wks according to my midwife this will be my 3rd and I already have two little girls so would be nice to have a little boy but as long as the baby is healthy I'm happy :happydance:

Welcome Siobhan :happydance: congratulations!! I will add you to the front page. Will you find out the gender? Xxx


GeralynB said:


> I bought some things for the nursery today!! We decided on a nautical theme. I found a bunch of cute stuff at Homegoods. An oar to hang above the crib, anchor book ends, a navy and white hamper and some navy and white baskets. Can't wait to start putting everything together!

that sounds cute :thumbup:


DissySunshine said:


> Congrats and welcome, Sib!
> 
> 
> I have a plan in mind for our nursery, and we will paint it soon (it's going to be blue for either gender). I want a sort of literary theme, focusing on Dr. Seuss and Shel Silverstein images and quotes. I hope it'll be something my child can grow into also! Babies R Us sells some very cute Dr. Seuss bedding and I can't wait to know the gender to start buying all sorts of stuff :D

Loving these nursery ideas!


Gorgeous bump Jalanis xxx


----------



## Princesskell

We have 87 bumps on our thread!!......amazing!


----------



## enan88

Btw yesterday I took a photo of my supposed bump! this is how its looks!

https://s30.postimg.org/m0vlpe0fx/1400105632346.jpg

I literally wake up like this and go to bed like this :blush: bump or gas!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Enan looks like a bump to me!! 

Here's mine, I've had a massive change in just a week can anyone see?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 73.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MummyToAmberx

15w yey!! 

My belly was hugeee 3 days ago. Gone down again haha.


----------



## enan88

laurarebecca1 yes I can see the difference! It's rounder in the second photo! Mine looks like a pointy bump hahaha just good fun


----------



## MishC

Ladies who are suffering with sickness & nausea - Sorry to hear this I thought it would have been long gone by now. I didn't take any anitsickness of Monday and I paid for it on Tuesday. I'm off to the doctors today to get more prescribed.

Its good to hear everyone has an idea of what they would like to happen at birth. I'm having an elective C-Section no later than 38 weeks so hopefully mine will be very planned this time and I should know what is happening and when its happening.

Great bump pictures too.


----------



## MissyLissy

Going in for my genetic scan in 1 hour!!! Nervous!!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MissyLissy said:


> Going in for my genetic scan in 1 hour!!! Nervous!!!!

Good luck :D


----------



## salu_34

Leinzlove said:


> Salu_34: Well you still got your BFP on the same day! :) Can't be to far off. Mine was a faint line though. I had my first ultrasound at 8+6 measuring 8+4. I was measuring 2 days ahead of Ovulation. As long as the dates are within a week my Dr. keeps Last AF's due date.
> 
> My next appt. is Friday. But I won't have an ultrasound visit, just the Doppler. Then next Saturday I'm having a private gender scan.

When I went for my first ultrasound I thought I was between 8/9 weeks (going by LMP), Tech put me at 7 weeks, 5 days, so a couple days under 8 weeks. 

I have my second prenatal in about an hour, and then the genetic scan at 1230pm today. It's a day full of doctors appointments for me !


----------



## Pussy Galore

Afternoon everyone!

Is it me or does talking about nurseries and labour plans make it seem even more real?! :wacko:

I was induced with my first so I really hope to avoid an induction this time around. As for my labour plan I am happy to go with the flow! I would like a natural delivery without an epidural which I had with my first but I guess every labour is different!?

I also had my NIFTY bloods back on Monday and I am low risk and definitely team :pink:

I seem to be much more laid back this time round though..

I remember with my first that I ordered my pram once I had had my 12 week scan and started thinking about the nursery... whereas this time round i haven't given either a thought!! #musttryharder


----------



## heybaby

Hi,

Can I join this group please :) I'm due nov 5th but not going to find out what we're having :)


----------



## GeralynB

Good luck on the scans ladies. 
We have our 16 week midwife appt next tuesI'll really be 17 weeks then. ANd we'll book our 20 week anatomy scan that day


----------



## enan88

ladies those scans sound promissing! Please post photos once done and update :) 

I had to go to the doctor today as my headaches are getting horrible. It turned out that I have what it's called pregnancy migrane! That sucks! Doctor said that It might get better or worse and the only thing I can have is paracetamol :( so she just suggested to book for Yoga classes as they are good to release fatigue and migranes tend to get better. Now... I have no idea where to find a place where I have to pay a LOT to get those classes !!!! argh! 

Anyways.. otherwise feeling great.


----------



## MarieMo7

So here's my "morning bump." When my bladder is full, I wake up like this and it is hard as a rock. I can totally feel the shape of my uterus too, it's trippy.

Please ignore the "bumps" to the left of my belly in this photo...those are actually my ribs, not my boobs :) They stick out way far.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

enan you can try drinking green smoothies to help with the headaches. 

Nice bump mariemo. 

Ive noticed use of the toilet has increasrd dramatically last 5 days. Going every 30mins-1hr each time its full blown wee not a dribble haha.

pussygloare - i agree every labour is very different. great news on deffo team pink. 
Im most involved i have been this time, i think because how long it took us.


----------



## DissySunshine

I've had a really bad knee pain these last few days, my right knee with kind of "pop" out of place right above the kneecap when I bend it or try to go downstairs. Wondering if my change in weight has spurred the pain? Anyway, I don't know what I'm able to take, but I'm nervous to go to the Dr because knee surgery is common in my immediate family (sister, mom, dad, all of em have had a surgery done).


----------



## Twinklie12

Good luck with the scans today ladies! You get to see your babies again! And they will be healthy and fabulous, I am sure.


----------



## enan88

MummytoAmber what do you mean by green smoothies_? Like spinach? Or just fruits and stuff like that! ?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

enan88 said:


> MummytoAmber what do you mean by green smoothies_? Like spinach? Or just fruits and stuff like that! ?

Green smoothies where have main base as spinach/kale and few others you add fruit/veg to that.


----------



## apple_20

I got spinach frozen it's so easy to add to a meal. Hoping to up my iron intake :)

Good luck for all the scans can't believe people know genders already! 

I'm looking forward to the baby show on Sunday got someone to watch my son so I can shop in peace!


----------



## DragonflyWing

MissyLissy said:


> Going in for my genetic scan in 1 hour!!! Nervous!!!!

How did it go? My genetic scan is tomorrow morning :thumbup:


----------



## kazine

DragonflyWing said:


> MissyLissy said:
> 
> 
> Going in for my genetic scan in 1 hour!!! Nervous!!!!
> 
> How did it go? My genetic scan is tomorrow morning :thumbup:Click to expand...

Lol what would you do if it was twins again!?


----------



## MissyLissy

My genetic scan went well! Babies were moving around like crazy and I got lots of pics, including 3D pics! Will def post later when I'm home. I already got my results because I gave blood two weeks ago.

For twin A there is a 1 in 7,981 chance of Down's syndrome. Twin B's odds go up to 1 in 751 which initially freaked me out. But the genetic counselor reassured me that it's only because it's neck was slightly (like half a millimeter) thicker than Twin A and was still in range. She kept saying over and over these are normal results in range, no further testing necessary and to enjoy my pregnancy. Chance of trisomies for both are less than 1 in >10,000.


----------



## kazine

MissyLissy said:


> My genetic scan went well! Babies were moving around like crazy and I got lots of pics, including 3D pics! Will def post later when I'm home. I already got my results because I gave blood two weeks ago.
> 
> For twin A there is a 1 in 7,981 chance of Down's syndrome. Twin B's odds go up to 1 in 751 which initially freaked me out. But the genetic counselor reassured me that it's only because it's neck was slightly (like half a millimeter) thicker than Twin A and was still in range. She kept saying over and over these are normal results in range, no further testing necessary and to enjoy my pregnancy. Chance of trisomies for both are less than 1 in >10,000.

Can't wait to see!!!


----------



## Princesskell

heybaby said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I join this group please :) I'm due nov 5th but not going to find out what we're having :)

Welcome heybaby and congratulations! :happydance: I will add you to the front page xxx


MissyLissy said:


> My genetic scan went well! Babies were moving around like crazy and I got lots of pics, including 3D pics! Will def post later when I'm home. I already got my results because I gave blood two weeks ago.
> 
> For twin A there is a 1 in 7,981 chance of Down's syndrome. Twin B's odds go up to 1 in 751 which initially freaked me out. But the genetic counselor reassured me that it's only because it's neck was slightly (like half a millimeter) thicker than Twin A and was still in range. She kept saying over and over these are normal results in range, no further testing necessary and to enjoy my pregnancy. Chance of trisomies for both are less than 1 in >10,000.

Glad the scan went well...I can't wait to see twin pics :cloud9:

Lovely bumps everyone today xxx


----------



## enan88

Oh MissyLissy can't wait to see photos! I have tomorrow my scan and the Down's syndrome screening too. My friend from Primary school is pregnant too and her due date was only 3 days before me, she had her dating scan today and has been put back 9 days! So.... She thought she was 13 weeks and she es 11w4d ! Oh my let's see what happens to me :S hahaha


----------



## MummyToAmberx

apple_20 said:


> I got spinach frozen it's so easy to add to a meal. Hoping to up my iron intake :)
> 
> Good luck for all the scans can't believe people know genders already!
> 
> I'm looking forward to the baby show on Sunday got someone to watch my son so I can shop in peace!

i was thinking of going sunday haha


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MissyLissy said:


> My genetic scan went well! Babies were moving around like crazy and I got lots of pics, including 3D pics! Will def post later when I'm home. I already got my results because I gave blood two weeks ago.
> 
> For twin A there is a 1 in 7,981 chance of Down's syndrome. Twin B's odds go up to 1 in 751 which initially freaked me out. But the genetic counselor reassured me that it's only because it's neck was slightly (like half a millimeter) thicker than Twin A and was still in range. She kept saying over and over these are normal results in range, no further testing necessary and to enjoy my pregnancy. Chance of trisomies for both are less than 1 in >10,000.

Fantastic news! Love seeing scan pics :D


----------



## salu_34

Ultrasound went well today. I have to go back on June 3 to give more blood and then they'll send everything in, I guess. And then my doctor will get the results and let me know the % rate. 

Cried when I saw the baby today ! OH couldn't come, so my sister came with me. Got a cd with 9 pics on it. Will post when I get home tonight. Heart beat was sitting at 156 bpm :)


----------



## Princesskell

Lovely news Salu :yipee: xxx


----------



## salu_34

12 weeks 5 days


----------



## laurarebecca1

salu_34 said:


> View attachment 765379
> 
> 
> 12 weeks 5 days

Beautiful!! Are you finding out the gender??


----------



## GeralynB

Cute scan pic


----------



## Twinklie12

Adorable baby Salu!!!


----------



## salu_34

We will be finding out the gender. 6 more weeks lol. Anyone have any guesses. All my family think it's going to be a boy ... I have no clue lol


----------



## Jalanis22

Lovely scan Salu!

5 more days for gender scan! Ahhh cant wait!


----------



## MissyLissy

Congrats Salu!!! Lovely pic!

I don't have any good pics with both of them together. The angle of them makes it difficult. However, here are two separate pics of both Twins, and one 3D image with both of them together. It's the best I was able to get with both in the same shot! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140515_1_4.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 23









IMG_20140515_1_8.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 21









IMG_20140515_1_12.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Jalanis22

Beautiful twinsies! Great scan pic.


----------



## GeralynB

Love the one of the twins together ..so cute!


----------



## Twinklie12

Yay for cute twins!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Salu - lovely pic im going say girl. 

Missy - aww so cute. anyone else think really noticable nub on first scan picture? Making me think boy :D


----------



## laurarebecca1

Salu I asked because I can most defo see a girl nub although it can see still rise! The nub looks just like my scan picture!

Missy: I think you've got a boy and a girl! I think boy for first one and girl for second looking at the nubs! The one of them together is beyond cute!

I agree with mummytoamber


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> Salu I asked because I can most defo see a girl nub although it can see still rise! The nub looks just like my scan picture!
> 
> Missy: I think you've got a boy and a girl! I think boy for first one and girl for second looking at the nubs! The one of them together is beyond cute!
> 
> I agree with mummytoamber

i was thinking girl for second pic too but wasnt sure aww so exciting. 


I cant believe only 5w till half way! ive got lots going on so think time will fly.


----------



## MissyLissy

I secretly hope you ladies are right with the boy/girl predictions... Lol

I also thought the first one definitely boy. Not so sure on second one... I asked the tech if she had any predictions, but she gave me nothing! Told me she wasn't Nostradamus! Haha... All I wanted was an educated guess, lady!


----------



## kazine

Very cute pics :D 2 days til my gender scan!


----------



## laurarebecca1

kazine said:


> Very cute pics :D 2 days til my gender scan!

Any inklings? Post your 12 week scan again and we can all make gender guesses!!


----------



## salu_34

I'm hoping for a girl, lol. But as long as it's healthy I don't care !


----------



## apple_20

Loving these scan pictures :)


----------



## GeralynB

I had a little freak out moment last night thinking about the baby coming. I realized I have no clue about babies! Like how much they're supposed to eat, what happens if they don't stop crying, how do you know if they're sick, etc. I haven't the slightest idea!


----------



## mwel8819

Beautiful scans ladies! I'm not even sure when my next scan is. :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

GeralynB said:


> I had a little freak out moment last night thinking about the baby coming. I realized I have no clue about babies! Like how much they're supposed to eat, what happens if they don't stop crying, how do you know if they're sick, etc. I haven't the slightest idea!

You learn as you go on. Like on the job training haha.
When i had my daughter just after turning 18, i didnt have the slighest clue didnt even know how to turn washing machine on let alone pick up, dress or feed a baby. Its amazing how this new button gets turned on :)


----------



## apple_20

You do figure it out as you go. I bought a baby's first year book but after giving birth I didn't actually read it I was too busy living it.


----------



## Leinzlove

I love scans... :)

I had my 2nd prenatal appointment today. I thought It'd be a Doppler visit. But the Dr. surprised me with "Lets just take a peek and I got an ultrasound." 

They grow fast Baby was moving all around. So in love! 1 week until our gender scan. I can't wait! <3


----------



## MarieMo7

I actually devoured my book about baby's first year! Sometimes it was just nice to see some things confirmed. Like, hey this is normal! LOL. You do learn as you go, though. And you panic and research and freak out and then you figure out YOUR normal, and move on until the next panic button is set off!

Loving all these scan pics!

Work is keeping me super busy with travel, work, training etc. until end of July, around DD's 2nd birthday. By the time things finally slow down (August), I'll be 24 weeks! GAH! It's going to fly this second time around. Looking forward to the milestone like baby kicking, the gender scan, etc. Those will be a good break from the work craziness :)


----------



## enan88

HI ladies! 

Today I had my dating scan! Everything went well. Baby was moving great and measurement put me back to days. So instead of the 24th I'm moving to the 26th! 
Good measurements and only had 3 pics! I tried to ask for a guess but sonographer was too busy and going to fast. Here I attach a few pictures. I really can't see a nub but If you can try to guess would be fun!

https://s4.postimg.org/r38llwa4p/20140516_192935.jpg

https://s28.postimg.org/7jcgjrg7d/20140516_192912.jpg

https://s28.postimg.org/60ch11k95/20140516_192923.jpg


----------



## MummyToAmberx

enan im torn middle id say girl. bottom id say boy. are you finding out? glad scan went well


----------



## laurarebecca1

Enan id say girl from bottom one but I could be wrong! I think I spy the nub!


----------



## enan88

OMG! I'm having a Boy-girl! hahaha 
I don't have pics from nub....

Any more guesses?


----------



## DragonflyWing

Missy- great pics! I think you're having a boy and a girl as well :D

Had my 12 week ultrasound today. Baby is 6cm from head to rump, and was jumping around. The doctor said everything looks fine, nuchal fold was well within normal (1.7mm, I think?). I was hoping they might be able to guess the gender, or that I'd see a nub, but no such luck! HB was 169.

They did an external scan, and it was so blurry. She was telling me everything we were looking at, and I could hardly make anything out. The pictures are not very clear, either. I was hoping they'd do an internal scan, which was so much clearer with the twins, but no.

First picture is the profile, second is the face straight on. Looks like a little alien hehe.
 



Attached Files:







12w4d3a.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 4









12w4d3b.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Princesskell

What a lot of gorgeous baby scans!!

Salu I think girl

Missy I think 2 boys

Enan I think boy

Dragonfly I think boy

All based on nothing but a guess!!


----------



## salu_34

I don't know how you ladies can guess based on these scans I have no clue LOL. All I know is that the head looks huge ! 
I think baby is about 7.17cm from crown to rump.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

enan88 said:


> OMG! I'm having a Boy-girl! hahaha
> I don't have pics from nub....
> 
> Any more guesses?

ahaha sorry, thing with scans are can get different angle can look so different. 

My gender scan vs nhs one i had last time, looked like completely different baby.


----------



## enan88

MummytoAmber- I requested a picture of bottom to se nub but she didn't even bother about it... Instead she gave 3 pictures in same position but one with a really strange face LOL

I can't wait for my 16 weeks scan at the private as I'll find the sex there! Just so exciting! Only 4 weeks to go! Sounds really far :(


----------



## salu_34

Ladies, any tips on dealing with stuffy nose, sore throat and headache ?? I just got it last night, and have had a horrible day. I caved in and bought Regular Strength Tylenol for my headache, any tips on dealing with stuffy nose and sore throat?


----------



## Leinzlove

Salt water for the sore throat maybe? I hope you feel better.


----------



## Jalanis22

Sooo close to my gender scan! I feel so excited. I havent bought any gel for fetal doppler instead i use saliva :haha: and it works well haha


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm getting excited about my gender scan, also! :)

One week! Eeeek!


----------



## Jalanis22

Oh my Leinz! Mine is on tuesday sooo yay been waiting forever on this scan.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I just take paracetamol for my headaches etc.

im excited to find out what your all having too!


----------



## Leinzlove

So exciting! <3

Is anyone not finding out?


----------



## MarieMo7

I know every doc is different, but mine calls 13+3 second tri, so...officially 2nd tri this morning!!! Yay!!!


----------



## salu_34

MarieMo7 said:


> I know every doc is different, but mine calls 13+3 second tri, so...officially 2nd tri this morning!!! Yay!!!

OH that means that'll be me in 3 days !


----------



## Traveling mom

Leinzlove said:


> So exciting! <3
> 
> Is anyone not finding out?

I'm not finding out. I think it will make delivery day even more exciting! I did buy my first baby outfit. It's adorable AND gender neutral (which is surprisingly hard to find!)


----------



## Princesskell

Traveling mom said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> So exciting! <3
> 
> Is anyone not finding out?
> 
> I'm not finding out. I think it will make delivery day even more exciting! I did buy my first baby outfit. It's adorable AND gender neutral (which is surprisingly hard to find!)Click to expand...

I'm team yellow too! I love to hear what everyone else is having but I couldn't imagine not waiting for that surprise for myself! Also I'm not big into pink and blue so I don't really feel the need to prepare anything :shrug: xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im not finding out, im sat here pretty sure im being poked or slightly booted :D

hubby told me we couldnt go to baby show anymore (was last week) after how poorly i was and we couldnt afford tickets, i agreed was fair enough but i was gutted. 

Hoping all week he'd change his mind but nope. Just been on facebook had 10 pair to give away for tomorrow, i showed him he said why not its free. (He likes free haha) 

Well never guess what, i won a pair!! Im thrilled :D


----------



## Jalanis22

You ladies must be really strong to be team :yellow: i cant even wait to find out imagine you ladies waiting til delivery. :saywhat:


----------



## kazine

17 hours til my gender scan!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## enan88

Kazine I see you are in Glasgow, where are you getting it done ? :)


----------



## Princesskell

Hey well done mummytoamber!! Enjoy the show xxx

Jalanis I just love the excitement. I never even considered finding out so the date I'm waiting for is the edd! Xxx

Final guesses Kazine? I think boy? Unusual to find out on a Sunday?? Xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im saying boy too kazine.

PK babybond do scans on sundays :)


----------



## kazine

I've PM'd you Enan :) 

The clinic's open on a Sunday but not a Monday by the looks of things? :shrug:


----------



## Princesskell

I suppose I'm just thinking of nhs scans? Bet you're so excited Kazine! :yipee:


----------



## kazine

Princesskell said:


> I suppose I'm just thinking of nhs scans? Bet you're so excited Kazine! :yipee:

I am! I can't wait I'm counting down the hours on Facebook and annoying everyone.

I'm also thinking I really might be iron deficient... Sooooooo exhausted 24/7 even after waking, really sore headaches that are so painful I feel like I'm going to vomit, pale skin and breathless so easy :cry: I'm so miserable and hating pregnancy.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

babybond have scan appt at 9pm on some weekdays, i find that odd haha


----------



## kazine

I guess it's nice for if you or OH have work?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Yeah but still would of thought 7pm would be closing. Couldnt picture driving home from at scan at like 9:30 at night ha


----------



## kazine

HAha it is a bit weird. I more couldn't imagine waking up in the morning and having to wait aaaaaaaaaall day.


----------



## Princesskell

What's your guess Kazine?


----------



## enan88

Boy! hahaha :)


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm having awful headaches everyday here also... It is miserable.

So, excited for you Kazine! <3


----------



## kazine

:pink:


----------



## kazine

Thought I just felt a kick, but then I checked with the doppler and the feeling was no where near the heartbeat :( So I think I was wrong lol.


----------



## Leinzlove

Kazine: It's a girl? Eeeeek! Congrats!

I've thought I felt baby move a few times. But, nothing I'm definite about yet! :)


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats on the girl Kazine!

I bought a bunch of maternity clothes today. Feeling the belly pop, lots of round ligament pain. I tell my program manager at work next week and then we should have told everyone we need to in person before Facebook. It's so fun having peopl know! Makes it feel more real!


----------



## mandaa1220

Twinklie12 said:


> Congrats on the girl Kazine!
> 
> I bought a bunch of maternity clothes today. Feeling the belly pop, lots of round ligament pain. I tell my program manager at work next week and then we should have told everyone we need to in person before Facebook. It's so fun having peopl know! Makes it feel more real!

Definitely makes it feel more real, because you're no longer hiding it and people will ask you how you're feeling and other questions regarding pregnancy/baby. After people knew, it made me feel more realistic about the fact that there was really a baby growing in there.


----------



## MissyLissy

kazine said:


> :pink:

Eeek! Kazine, It's a girl? Or you are guessing girl?

I'm fighting the urge to book a private gender scan for 2 weeks from now at 15 weeks for $85. DH says its a complete waste of money. But I want to know soooooo badly, and my 20 week scan isn't until July! Lol 

Twinklie, I also bought a bunch of maternity clothes today and a few maxi dresses to get me through the summer. I'm def showing now, but in that awkward "is she getting fat" way where it's not completely obvious yet. I think I'll only be able to wear my pants for the next week or so. They are starting to get uncomfortable, especially when sitting.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm wearing maternity clothes because they are more comfy. I couldn't resist an early gender scan. You can go as early as 13 weeks but they don't give you a money back guarantee until 14, so that's when I'm going. I can't wait! 

Mine is $65. I think though you have to pay more for multiples.


----------



## MarieMo7

Mine is $89...but I get a $25 credit for a 3D ultrasound later, or any other services (they're a maternity spa so I could get a nice pregnancy massage!). 

I'm totally doing it so we can find out on Father's Day. Otherwise it's not till July 3, boo! (20 week appt.)

I've started he journey into maternity clothes. I have 1 pair of pants that fit so I've been wearing those almost daily. But I tend to wear a lot of dresses , most of them very forgiving and flattering on my early pregnancy pooch. I wore maxis all through the summer months when I was pregnant with DD. Love them!


----------



## Twinklie12

I also have totally been wearing comfy maxi dresses and such. I really need to go buy work pants as I do have to get dressed up at work and my work pants won't fit much longer either. Today I just bought shorts and Capri jeans.


----------



## Leinzlove

We get a credit also. But, I'm not sure about a 28 week 4D scan this time around. I loved it, but DH on the other hand thought it was a waste.

I so want the massage!


----------



## DissySunshine

I had a dream when I first found out that I was having a boy, and thought for sure that it meant I would have a boy...well, I had another dream last night that I had a girl! But, I named her Moji and we called her "Moe"...don't see that happening! :dohh:

I bought a belly band, but all it does atm is rise up and get all bunchy. Don't think I quite fill it out yet. Surprisingly, only my "jegging" skinny jeans still fit me! I can't find any cute dresses around here though.


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't go with any instincts anymore. With #1 they were true. With #2 they were so wrong, I was shocked to hear girl...

This time I dreamed I had a girl, but doesn't say much with last pregnancy I dreamed boy.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

This thread is so busy now I can barely keep up! 
26 days til my gender scan :/
So far away!


----------



## apple_20

I've been on maternity clothes for weeks! Still at that 'could she be fat' stage but in certain clothes it's obvious- I love bumps!

Yay for tea pink Kazine I'm (secretly) hoping to join you though in my dreams it's a boy.


----------



## Jalanis22

Now some family is insisting for me to do a reveal cake on weekend but its tough im not sure if i can wait that long. 3 days is taking fooooorever for scan imagine til the weekend :saywhat:


----------



## kazine

I'm guessing girl lol I don't find out til 12.40


----------



## MissyLissy

kazine said:


> I'm guessing girl lol I don't find out til 12.40

Haha I was wondering cause I thought your scan wasn't until Sunday. :haha:

Good luck today! (Clearly I'm up with stupid preg insomnia here in the states. Lucky me.).


----------



## apple_20

Oops Kazine well it's not long now! I've been told we can't have the gender scan as we want the 4d one at 28 weeks. So I'll find out at 20 weeks which is only 4 weeks to go :)


----------



## Princesskell

That totally confused me!! I knew you said the scan place stays open late but not that late!! Ok so we have 5 hours to wait. What are you doing this morning to keep yourself busy Kazine? Xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I'm at the imaging place hubby is getting an MRI on his back I asked any chance I can get an early gender scan and pay but no one here will do it before 19 weeks :/


----------



## Leinzlove

Kazine: You so had me sure it was a girl. :rofl: Eeek! I can't wait to know...


----------



## enan88

Kazine good luck today! Let me know and BTW!!!! Don't go crazy right after the scan and start buying tiny clothes hahaha!!! 

ps: Just do it, I would do it! xx


----------



## kazine

enan88 said:


> Kazine good luck today! Let me know and BTW!!!! Don't go crazy right after the scan and start buying tiny clothes hahaha!!!
> 
> ps: Just do it, I would do it! xx

We totally are going to lol


----------



## laurarebecca1

Kazine what time is your scan?! Excited to know which team you are!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Had lovely morning at baby show. Got more goodies as we arrived at opening. My god RLP kicked in. 

Got cheeky wipe set and snugglebundi


----------



## enan88

I think Kazine's us was at 12ish uk time so she might be shopping like crazy!


----------



## littlefishygg

So excited to hear Kazine!! I find out tomorrow! So incredibly excited!!!!


----------



## kazine

Ladies I am officially... Team PINK! :pink: :pink: :pink:

We're so happy :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

congratulations kazine :)


----------



## mandaa1220

So exciting that we are starting to find out genders! I have 2 weeks left!


----------



## Princesskell

Awwwwwwwww thrilled for you Jodi! A beautiful little princess! Enjoy shopping! Xxxxx


----------



## enan88

congrats kazine!!! sooo happy for you! I wii find it in 4 weeks time... still quite a bit :S 

did you already buy any girls clothes?


----------



## salu_34

Congrats !I have 5 more weeks or so until I can go for my gender scan, any time between 18-20 weeks.


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats in a girl!


----------



## mandaa1220

Looking for opinions ladies... We were going to do our gender ultrasound at 16 weeks 1 day, because it was the soonest that they had an appointment open for us to do it and they require a minimum of 16 weeks to do the gender appointments. It's at a private ultrasound place, so not affiliated with my doctor.

There are now some appointments open 2 days before that, which are available on a Saturday, which is much more convenient for us, as well as our family. Should I book the appointment, even though I will only be 15 weeks 6 days? Or do you think I should just wait and do it at night two days later (this requires me to take off work, which is fine, just not ideal obviously).


----------



## DissySunshine

Does your insurance cover ultrasounds (if you have it)? If they do, I say go to the earlier, more convenient scan day at the private scanner; if they declare it's too early, then make an appointment to have one with the doctor. If it's the only one you're getting, then I don't know...however, babies don't even cooperate for a 20 wk scan sometimes, with different angles and everything! My full opinion (and probably what I would do) is go for it.


----------



## mandaa1220

DissySunshine said:


> Does your insurance cover ultrasounds (if you have it)? If they do, I say go to the earlier, more convenient scan day at the private scanner; if they declare it's too early, then make an appointment to have one with the doctor. If it's the only one you're getting, then I don't know...however, babies don't even cooperate for a 20 wk scan sometimes, with different angles and everything! My full opinion (and probably what I would do) is go for it.

My insurance covers the ones that the doctor does... There are 3 that I'll definitely get if more aren't needed for complications or anything. However, instead of waiting until July to find out the gender, I am paying out of pocket to get an additional one with a private place that does them. On their page, it says you must be at least 16 weeks to do the gender determination, but I'm literally a day off, so I feel like it really doesn't make a difference. They also will have you back once if they can't tell the gender at the ultrasound for free.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Congrats on your baby girl kazine!!


----------



## DissySunshine

mandaa1220 said:


> DissySunshine said:
> 
> 
> Does your insurance cover ultrasounds (if you have it)? If they do, I say go to the earlier, more convenient scan day at the private scanner; if they declare it's too early, then make an appointment to have one with the doctor. If it's the only one you're getting, then I don't know...however, babies don't even cooperate for a 20 wk scan sometimes, with different angles and everything! My full opinion (and probably what I would do) is go for it.
> 
> My insurance covers the ones that the doctor does... There are 3 that I'll definitely get if more aren't needed for complications or anything. However, instead of waiting until July to find out the gender, I am paying out of pocket to get an additional one with a private place that does them. On their page, it says you must be at least 16 weeks to do the gender determination, but I'm literally a day off, so I feel like it really doesn't make a difference. They also will have you back once if they can't tell the gender at the ultrasound for free.Click to expand...

Oh! Then I say definitely fudge your EDD a little at the private one ;) One day really shouldn't be the difference between BOY or GIRL.


----------



## mandaa1220

DissySunshine said:


> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DissySunshine said:
> 
> 
> Does your insurance cover ultrasounds (if you have it)? If they do, I say go to the earlier, more convenient scan day at the private scanner; if they declare it's too early, then make an appointment to have one with the doctor. If it's the only one you're getting, then I don't know...however, babies don't even cooperate for a 20 wk scan sometimes, with different angles and everything! My full opinion (and probably what I would do) is go for it.
> 
> My insurance covers the ones that the doctor does... There are 3 that I'll definitely get if more aren't needed for complications or anything. However, instead of waiting until July to find out the gender, I am paying out of pocket to get an additional one with a private place that does them. On their page, it says you must be at least 16 weeks to do the gender determination, but I'm literally a day off, so I feel like it really doesn't make a difference. They also will have you back once if they can't tell the gender at the ultrasound for free.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh! Then I say definitely fudge your EDD a little at the private one ;) One day really shouldn't be the difference between BOY or GIRL.Click to expand...

Exactly and people find out earlier than that at other places, so I don't see it being an issue! Thanks :D Just need some reassurance.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

mandaa1220 said:


> Looking for opinions ladies... We were going to do our gender ultrasound at 16 weeks 1 day, because it was the soonest that they had an appointment open for us to do it and they require a minimum of 16 weeks to do the gender appointments. It's at a private ultrasound place, so not affiliated with my doctor.
> 
> There are now some appointments open 2 days before that, which are available on a Saturday, which is much more convenient for us, as well as our family. Should I book the appointment, even though I will only be 15 weeks 6 days? Or do you think I should just wait and do it at night two days later (this requires me to take off work, which is fine, just not ideal obviously).

i cant see day or 2 being a problem, if it was a week id say no. Its completely up to you :)


----------



## DissySunshine

Question - is it too early to start on the nursery? Right now, it's an "office"..and my husband's hideaway. I don't want to kick him out of there yet, but I do want to start painting and putting in shelving and things. He tells me it's way too early, I tell him he's crazy. But is he right?


----------



## mandaa1220

DissySunshine said:


> Question - is it too early to start on the nursery? Right now, it's an "office"..and my husband's hideaway. I don't want to kick him out of there yet, but I do want to start painting and putting in shelving and things. He tells me it's way too early, I tell him he's crazy. But is he right?

I think it's a personal decision and whatever you're comfortable with. I don't plan to work on the nursery until 20 weeks to start, but if you feel comfortable doing it, then go for it!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i have urge to decorate but think its bit early, ill have nothing left to do in summer holidays. Im going wait till after my 20w scan. Ive already sorted my bag incase i need it ha, i have pretty much everything apart from cot and pushchair.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

https://www.snugglebundl.co.uk

What we bought today :)


----------



## Jalanis22

Congrats kazine!

Anxious for my gender scan ughh tuesday please come any faster


----------



## laurarebecca1

My bump today at 15+2! I feel huge! This is after food so slightly bigger than usual but wow I feel huge today! Is anyone as big as me?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## littlefishygg

laurarebecca1 said:


> My bump today at 15+2! I feel huge! This is after food so slightly bigger than usual but wow I feel huge today! Is anyone as big as me?


I'm a few days ahead of you but I am bigger! I am absolutely huge considering this is my 1st baby. I have my gender scan tomorrow and I'm scared they are going to tell me that this baby is a giant!
 



Attached Files:







15 week bump.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## laurarebecca1

littlefishygg said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> My bump today at 15+2! I feel huge! This is after food so slightly bigger than usual but wow I feel huge today! Is anyone as big as me?
> 
> 
> I'm a few days ahead of you but I am bigger! I am absolutely huge considering this is my 1st baby. I have my gender scan tomorrow and I'm scared they are going to tell me that this baby is a giant!Click to expand...

I am sure in 3 days time I will be the same! This makes me feel better most definitely! When I sit down though I just look fat :( do you find this?


----------



## Jalanis22

Im kind of like you Laura except im a bit bloated on bottom of the friends also lol but slightly the same. I use the dopler every other morning and i find the HB super quick now but hubby wants me to get rid of it since im a worrier


----------



## MummyToAmberx

im like a beach whale my belly/bump been all crampy today, not use to me walking so much i think.


----------



## enan88

Ok ladies so this is me on my pyjamas hahaha at 12w 4d I thought it was a bloat but I wake up and go to bed and belly is the same LOL Is it normal for a first baby? I think my OB told me my utero is leading forward or something like that. 
Anyway let me know what you think xx

https://s23.postimg.org/ego20yrgn/IMG_20140518_WA0008.jpg


----------



## littlefishygg

laurarebecca1 said:


> littlefishygg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> My bump today at 15+2! I feel huge! This is after food so slightly bigger than usual but wow I feel huge today! Is anyone as big as me?
> 
> 
> I'm a few days ahead of you but I am bigger! I am absolutely huge considering this is my 1st baby. I have my gender scan tomorrow and I'm scared they are going to tell me that this baby is a giant!Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure in 3 days time I will be the same! This makes me feel better most definitely! When I sit down though I just look fat :( do you find this?Click to expand...

It depends what time of day, if I haven't eaten yet I just look fat, if I have eaten a meal recently then it is all pushed forward I look more pregnant but it definitely isn't a nice round bump when I sit :( I do a lot of covering my stomach with cushions or jumpers when sitting for a long period of time.


----------



## enan88

littlefishy I'm sure your bumps looks gorgeous! And be proud of it :D 
I'm on that point where people don't know if I'm fat or pregnant hahaha Is just curious, my mum says I won't be able to pass through doors when I'm 6 months If I keep growing like this! The funny thing is that I only put 2kg on since I'm pregnant!


----------



## salu_34

I feel the same way too sometimes. If I've eaten a lot during the day, it feels a little harder but then it just looks like I have a fat tummy. I usually wear wrap sweaters when I go out so I can cover if I feel people may look at my funny, lol


----------



## apple_20

Congrats Kazine 

I've been to the baby show today too only got a couple of bits including a chewable necklace for my teething toddler (I wear necklace btw) we got a snugglebundl for DS and it was our best buy passed it on to friends but will get it back! It was ace for getting him to sleep abs easily moving him used to have him in it in they pushchair then if we got home we'd easily move him to cot/bouncer. Did you see the powerasssisted pushchairs?!?!


----------



## littlefishygg

enan88 said:


> littlefishy I'm sure your bumps looks gorgeous! And be proud of it :D
> I'm on that point where people don't know if I'm fat or pregnant hahaha Is just curious, my mum says I won't be able to pass through doors when I'm 6 months If I keep growing like this! The funny thing is that I only put 2kg on since I'm pregnant!


haha that's the same as me. I am all belly, I haven't gained a single lb yet but a giant bump, I'm going not going to be able to stand up without toppling over by 9 months!


----------



## kazine

My little girl :)


----------



## laurarebecca1

Just out of curiosity were the Chinese gender predictions right for you kazine?


----------



## Princesskell

Aw she's a cutie Kazine!! Oh yes how did all the old wives tales compare to the result?

Lovely bumps ladies...mines similar not as noticeable in the morning then pretty hard to hide by bedtime.

Mummytoamber I saw that on Dragon's Den...how does it work with straps?? I couldn't get the video on the website to work. I have NEVER been able to transfer F anywhere without waking her, that would have been a lifesaver but it was the car seat straps that woke her :shrug:

Xxx


----------



## MarieMo7

Awwwwe Kazine those are amazing pics!


----------



## kazine

I just checked (haven't really bothered! lol) and it was actually wrong! 

And thanks guys :) 

The heartbeat was above 140, check!
I look like shit, so stealing mom's beauty, check!
Heartbeat sounded more like a train :( 
What else?


----------



## MarieMo7

I've started wearing dresses with a tie/belt around the top of the waist. I might just look chubby most of the time, but when I emphasize it like that, I think people guess I'm pregnant. Otherwise why would I show off my chunk? :haha:


----------



## MissyLissy

Beautiful pics of your little girl, Kazine! Aww... Love the 3/4D ones! Amazing!

As for me, our washing machine crapped out on us today, and we'll now have to kennel our dog next weekend last minute because our dog sitter will be out of town for a family emergency (we are going out of town for my cousin's wedding. Three nights total). Cost to kennel our dog last minute= $160 (on top of cost of our hotel, gas, wedding present), and who knows how much for the washing machine repair. So.... I think there goes my private gender scan idea. :cry: Even I really can't justify the extra expense right now.... So July 7th it is at my 20 week scan and I will just have to deal.

In other news, I went to a bridal shower today and felt HUGE. I felt the need to tell anyone staring at my belly even a bit I was 3 mos pregnant w/twins and in an "awkward" stage. Lol.


----------



## Jalanis22

kazine said:


> I just checked (haven't really bothered! lol) and it was actually wrong!
> 
> And thanks guys :)
> 
> The heartbeat was above 140, check!
> I look like shit, so stealing mom's beauty, check!
> Heartbeat sounded more like a train :(
> What else?

I dont think the heartbeat sounds differ well at least not sure yet. I count my babys HB around 156-160 and sounds like a galloping horse. Well find out tuesdat :yipee:


----------



## GeralynB

Yea I feel like I'm at that point where people could be thinking " Is she pregnant or just fat?" Hate this in-between stage.


----------



## mandaa1220

Im definitely getting to that stage. Awkward!


----------



## Twinklie12

People are guessing for me now. I was out and about doing yard work in stretchy pants and when I told two neighbors they both said they guessed. Good thing I am telling work tomorrow, apparently I can't hide it much longer.


----------



## DissySunshine

I constantly am asked by the children I work around if I am expecting a baby. "Are you pregnant?" "Is there a baby in your tummy?" Three women have had babies this year at the school, so maybe the kids are just getting baby fever, but still lol! I feel like a flat tire most of the time, just flabby around the edges. I can see a bump, though.


Missy - I feel for you :( With paying for summer classes and other expenses, I have to wait until 16-20 wk scan. I haven't made the appointment yet, but that's as early as they will do it. So I, too, have to wait until late June/early July. You're not alone!!


----------



## Cangaroo

My anatomy/gender scan isn't until 9th July. I have DD's birthday and a holiday between now and then to distract me, though so I'm not going to have a private scan. I can't wait to buy stuff!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

apple_20 said:


> Congrats Kazine
> 
> I've been to the baby show today too only got a couple of bits including a chewable necklace for my teething toddler (I wear necklace btw) we got a snugglebundl for DS and it was our best buy passed it on to friends but will get it back! It was ace for getting him to sleep abs easily moving him used to have him in it in they pushchair then if we got home we'd easily move him to cot/bouncer. Did you see the powerasssisted pushchairs?!?!

I bought snugglebundi too :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Princesskell said:


> Aw she's a cutie Kazine!! Oh yes how did all the old wives tales compare to the result?
> 
> Lovely bumps ladies...mines similar not as noticeable in the morning then pretty hard to hide by bedtime.
> 
> Mummytoamber I saw that on Dragon's Den...how does it work with straps?? I couldn't get the video on the website to work. I have NEVER been able to transfer F anywhere without waking her, that would have been a lifesaver but it was the car seat straps that woke her :shrug:
> 
> Xxx

i only caught end of him taking doll out of carseat but it appeared just pulled over the sides of it, i didnt see no hole for straps to go through. 

Main reason i wanted it i found it impossible to move sleeping baby out of a car seat, then got whole dont leave them in them to long so hopefully this will help.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

lovely pics kazine and some 4d very lucky!

i feel like im melting i like sun/heat just not when im preg ha


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> i feel like im melting i like sun/heat just not when im preg ha

I have to agree with this! I usually love the sun and can sit out all day but not now I'm pregnant! I'm going on holiday in 5 weeks too so I hope i can cope with the heat and sun to get a tan lol!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> i feel like im melting i like sun/heat just not when im preg ha
> 
> I have to agree with this! I usually love the sun and can sit out all day but not now I'm pregnant! I'm going on holiday in 5 weeks too so I hope i can cope with the heat and sun to get a tan lol!!Click to expand...

i hope you can too want to enjoy your holiday. 
cant believe your 20w scan only 4w away. mine is 6w away.


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> i hope you can too want to enjoy your holiday.
> cant believe your 20w scan only 4w away. mine is 6w away.

I know I'll be 19+3, and you'll be 21+4 will be interesting to see the difference in baby because in 2 weeks baby will have changed a lot!! 

Baby can hear this week; I think that is just amazing!! 

I can't wait to find out the gender so I can go shopping; we decided to hold of shopping until we know!! 

Also I got a voucher through from boots for £25 off car seats or pushchairs which means the maxi cosi pebble is same price as the cabriofix :) bargain!! (Offer is available until 31st July!)


----------



## kazine

Thanks everyone! We were out for OH's birthday last night (which is today - what a nice birthday present! He reeeeeeeeally wanted a girl) and when we got in I went to toilet then back to bedroom and found him sobbing over the ultrasound pics!!! He's is SO happy with his little girl!!

We have the name picked out already (another reason I wanted it to be a girl - I really don't have any boys names picked out and I love this name) but I don't want to post it online ever tbh. (I don't even use my real name on here, or really anywhere online for that matter) If you want to know, PM me :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> i hope you can too want to enjoy your holiday.
> cant believe your 20w scan only 4w away. mine is 6w away.
> 
> I know I'll be 19+3, and you'll be 21+4 will be interesting to see the difference in baby because in 2 weeks baby will have changed a lot!!
> 
> Baby can hear this week; I think that is just amazing!!
> 
> I can't wait to find out the gender so I can go shopping; we decided to hold of shopping until we know!!
> 
> Also I got a voucher through from boots for £25 off car seats or pushchairs which means the maxi cosi pebble is same price as the cabriofix :) bargain!! (Offer is available until 31st July!)Click to expand...

ill be 20+4 ha 

You checked vouchers get for argos off emma dairy.


----------



## MissyLissy

Glad I am not the only one waiting until late June/early July to find out genders! I won't feel so left out. I'm sure time will go quickly. I have 2 weddings, another bridal shower and a weeklong, all girls, cousin vacay at a lake in northern Wisconsin before the scan to distract me. June is actually kind of crazy busy for me.


----------



## Twinklie12

I don't find out gender until end of June either! I just don't feel like spending money on a private scan, seems like I should be able to just wait. I'm sure I'll get antsy and feel like changing my tune later! haha

In the mean time we've been slowly announcing the pregnancy to everyone so that is sort of tiding me over for now. More neighbors know now (apparently some guessed when they saw me out doing yard work this weekend, sheesh), DH's Aunt knows, my grampa and great aunt and uncle who were in town this weekend. DH also called and told some of his close friends. Once DH tells his Dad (hopefully he can see him this week, he wants to do it in person), we can "tell the world". :)


----------



## kazine

We just nearly got t-boned by a fucking taxi driver who should have stopped at give way lines but didn't  Fuming!!! It was on my side as well!!


----------



## eyemom

Oh dear kazine, that'll really shake you up. So glad you're okay.

As for gender, I'll be scheduling that scan at my 16 week ob appt a week from tomorrow. So I still don't know exactly when I'll have my u/s, but I'm expecting it'll be about 3-4 weeks from now. They shoot for between 18-20 weeks, but usually more like 19. So I'll be June finding out too. So hard to wait. Getting excited.


----------



## Twinklie12

I feel like I would almost be more excited to find out gender if this was my second, because I would know just how awesome it feels to find out. As this is my first, I'm like yeah... will be fun to find out gender... but sometimes it's hard for this all to feel real!


----------



## GeralynB

Kanzie glad you're ok.
Twinkle I know what you mean...it still doesn't feel real to me


----------



## Jalanis22

1 more dayy!

I feel nervous and excited! I even dreamed i was at the dr waiting to be called for the sono.


----------



## kazine

Finding out is the most amazing thing!!!!! We've just gone out and bought all of the pink things!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

twinklie none of this feels real either, just like constant tummy bug ive had. 

Although im opposite i know how finding out doesnt bring me any more excitement, all ive got is curious feeling which im sure we all have.

I like hello kitty clothing :)


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> i hope you can too want to enjoy your holiday.
> cant believe your 20w scan only 4w away. mine is 6w away.
> 
> I know I'll be 19+3, and you'll be 21+4 will be interesting to see the difference in baby because in 2 weeks baby will have changed a lot!!
> 
> Baby can hear this week; I think that is just amazing!!
> 
> I can't wait to find out the gender so I can go shopping; we decided to hold of shopping until we know!!
> 
> Also I got a voucher through from boots for £25 off car seats or pushchairs which means the maxi cosi pebble is same price as the cabriofix :) bargain!! (Offer is available until 31st July!)Click to expand...
> 
> ill be 20+4 ha
> 
> You checked vouchers get for argos off emma dairy.Click to expand...

So 5 weeks lol not 6?? 

I'll check them actually and see! I need to get my Emma's diary packs, still not been to get them!


----------



## MarieMo7

I really felt like I was bigger with this pregnancy than with my first, but maybe I'm not that far off. A little bigger, but not just a ton. Interesting!
On the left is 13+5 this pregnancy, on the right is 14+2 first pregnancy.


----------



## Princesskell

Cute photos Mariemo! Xxx


----------



## mwel8819

I'm so jealous that all of you know when your gender scans are! I haven't even been talked to about that yet. I do have a doctor's appointment next Tuesday so maybe then? I will be 13 weeks + 5 days.


----------



## enan88

ladies does any of you feel really down sometimes? :-(


----------



## mwel8819

enan88 said:


> ladies does any of you feel really down sometimes? :-(

Actually my "Baby Yourself" nurse called this morning to complete my enrollment and asked me that question. I had to think about it for a second because sometimes I really feel depressed and I know I shouldn't be at all and then it goes away and everything is okay. I'm guessing hormones?


----------



## Twinklie12

Totally cute pics Mariemo! You are adorable. haha


----------



## Jalanis22

Ahhh literally less than 14 hrs for gender scan! Im such a nervous wreck as of now! My night will consist of tossing and turning knowing i have to go to the dr. Excited to see if were :pink: or :blue: :yipee:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Jalanis22 said:


> Ahhh literally less than 14 hrs for gender scan! Im such a nervous wreck as of now! My night will consist of tossing and turning knowing i have to go to the dr. Excited to see if were :pink: or :blue: :yipee:

exciting! im going to say girl.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

enan88 said:


> ladies does any of you feel really down sometimes? :-(

my whole first tri i was, on/off since this pregnsncy is really taking it out of me mentally. Im not an emotional person, my god ive cried a lot last 12 weeks.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Yes laura its 5 sorry my mistake. 

I had a right sickly day yesterday my first in 5 days so i cant grumble . 
dont you just hate it when you fancy foofld that is no longer available to buy haha

oh did littlefishy have her gender scan yesterday??


----------



## laurarebecca1

Lol I thought I had massive baby brain!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> Lol I thought I had massive baby brain!

lol! im totally losing it. Nearly did dishes with bleach yesterday... :/


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Lol I thought I had massive baby brain!
> 
> lol! im totally losing it. Nearly did dishes with bleach yesterday... :/Click to expand...

Oh dear lol that's serious baby brain!! I'm starting to actually feel pregnant now woohoo and not just fat! 

Just can't wait for Friday and then 3rd June; 3 massive deadlines and I can relax all summer and get ready for the baby!!


----------



## littlefishygg

I'm team :blue:!! So excited to add a little boy to our little family. This was our announcement photo :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_3082.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## sweethoney

hey im due the 21st November :) cant wait be great to meet others. not sure how to private message so please message me as new to this and don't have no one local to talk to (friends) lauz


----------



## laurarebecca1

littlefishygg said:


> I'm team :blue:!! So excited to add a little boy to our little family. This was our announcement photo :happydance:

Congratulations and what a beautiful idea as an annoucement!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

littlefishygg said:


> I'm team :blue:!! So excited to add a little boy to our little family. This was our announcement photo :happydance:

Aww how adorable is that! congrats on your blue bump.


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats on team blue!


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats team blue! Love the announcement 
17 weeks today!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Has anybody noticed a lot more aches and pains? My back and bump has been hurting for a few days and had a few cramp type pains but not like period pains just like dull pains, is this normal?


----------



## enan88

congrats on team blue!!! so happy for you !!!


----------



## DissySunshine

laurarebecca1 said:


> Has anybody noticed a lot more aches and pains? My back and bump has been hurting for a few days and had a few cramp type pains but not like period pains just like dull pains, is this normal?

My back kills me every night when I go to bed, and I'm going to the doc because I have a severe pain in my right knee. I know the back pain is from shifting stuff inside the body, and probably some weight gain as well. No one ever tells you about the not-so-fun parts of pregnancy, ha ha.


----------



## MarieMo7

Beautiful photo littlefishy!!!


----------



## MarieMo7

13+6 today and I am walking around the office with my pants unbuttoned. It's 8am. Ugh.

Side note, tried on a few of my old maternity shirts today, and I swear they all hit me mid-thigh. I need maternity shirts for the bloated, not for giant bumps. Sigh.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

my belly been crampy on/off last week. Got worse after the more walking than normal on sunday. 
RLP kicked right back in so 2 always seem to go hand in hand.


----------



## Twinklie12

I def keep the top button of work pants unbuttoned at this point, and pencil skirts i Leave a little unzipped. haha. Maybe I should get one of those belly bands? A whole new work wardrobe will be expensive!


----------



## salu_34

laurarebecca1 said:


> Has anybody noticed a lot more aches and pains? My back and bump has been hurting for a few days and had a few cramp type pains but not like period pains just like dull pains, is this normal?

I find it I sit for too long my right side starts to hurt a lot. We had a bbq on Sunday at a friends place and later in the night I had to go lie down on the couch because I just wasn't comfortable sitting anymore.


----------



## trumpetbeth

I have been feeling a few cramps that feel like I have been doing sit ups... But I haven't... I haven't been able to button my pants now for 2 weeks. I have been wearing a lot of stretchy pants.


----------



## Leinzlove

Sounds like me... I've been unbuttoning my top button too. I can't believe how much this thread sounds like me.

Sweet November is coming! <3


----------



## apple_20

If I'm walking around a lot I get round ligament pain. Also occasional backache.

I've got potty training coming up very soon anyone want to pass on words of wisdom?


----------



## Rhapsodi

I had to switch to maternity pants at 10weeks! Even yoga pants are getting awkward now. (Belly bands when you work with kids don't work well.)

I had to get maternity shirts this weekend as standard shirts are starting to fit funny.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

apple_20 said:


> If I'm walking around a lot I get round ligament pain. Also occasional backache.
> 
> I've got potty training coming up very soon anyone want to pass on words of wisdom?

Good luck! My youngest wasnt ready till over 3, bought fisher price singing potty and training pants and was sorted in a week. 
I think potty training is in top 5 stressful things when bringing up a child. Think i got grey hairs with my first lol


----------



## mwel8819

I haven't made the switch to maternity pants yet. I do own a couple maternity shirts but just because I wanted a nerdy one that says "Level 1 and then lists all the attributes like WOW. Disregard if you are not a gamer. LOL!) The other is just a tank but I am in LOVE with it. I will be buying one of every color! I was unbuttoning my pants for a while and then the bloat went down and I was able to breathe with them buttoned again. :haha:


----------



## laurarebecca1

I am living in leggings and vest tops for my growing bump and the work is low rise pants or high waisted skirts but not sure how long I'll last in the skirts?! Wish I could wear leggings for work lol 

I get a lot of round ligament pain from sitting or doing too much as well as back pain :(


----------



## GeralynB

I've been in maternity pants for a few weeks now. They are so much more comfortable than leaving regular pants open


----------



## eyemom

I can still switch back and forth between maternity pants and regular pants...I can even button them most days (last time I tried anyway...been a few days, and it can change quickly!). But I think we're reaching the end of the regular pants anyway. I have belly bands which were awesome with my first pregnancy, but now that I already have maternity pants, I'm just wearing those because they're comfier and easier

Shirts though are still a pain. Maternity shirts look ridiculous. Regular shirts look ridiculous. I have a few things with ruching or something that makes them work, so I'm wearing those as much as possible. I'll be kind of glad when I just look pregnant and I can wear something that looks normal.


----------



## DragonflyWing

Had an OB check up this morning, we couldn't find the heartbeat with the Doppler, so I got a little peek of the baby on the portable ultrasound machine. Bouncing around in there, heartbeat was fine :)

I got my gender scan date! July 7th at 8:45am. I will be exactly 20 weeks. It seems so far away!


----------



## enan88

I have been using maternity pants since week 10 too, my belly was bloated but now is a proper bump! my shirts are still ok as I like them a bit bigger than normal so now they fit fine :)
about aches... My left leg is killing me ! I have a pain that goes from lower back down to my bottom and to my leg to my foot! :-(


----------



## Jalanis22

We are officially team :blue:!!!!!! Couldnt be more excited. I dont believe in hb below or above...my babys HB is 162bpm!


----------



## MarieMo7

Yay, congrats on team blue!


----------



## Princesskell

littlefishygg said:


> I'm team :blue:!! So excited to add a little boy to our little family. This was our announcement photo :happydance:

Eeeeeeeeeeeek congratulations! and what a beautiful announcement photo :cloud9:
xxx


sweethoney said:


> hey im due the 21st November :) cant wait be great to meet others. not sure how to private message so please message me as new to this and don't have no one local to talk to (friends) lauz

Welcome and congratulations! :happydance: I will add you to the front page...lots of new friends to chat to on here! Xxx


laurarebecca1 said:


> Has anybody noticed a lot more aches and pains? My back and bump has been hurting for a few days and had a few cramp type pains but not like period pains just like dull pains, is this normal?

I've been having like a period ache I would describe it as. I keep thinking 'oh no af is here' then remembering oh no it's not!! :dohh: xxx



Jalanis22 said:


> We are officially team :blue:!!!!!! Couldnt be more excited. I dont believe in hb below or above...my babys HB is 162bpm!

Yeeeeey!! Two more blue bumps today...massive congratulations! :happydance: xxx


----------



## salu_34

The only maternity pants I've been wearing are tights. I'm still fitting into my regular jeans, probably because I lost weight in the beginning. For the most part I wear maternity shirts/tanks with a cover up over top. Old Navy has the most comfortable maternity tanks ever ! Much better than Walmart brands !


----------



## salu_34

Jalanis22 said:


> We are officially team :blue:!!!!!! Couldnt be more excited. I dont believe in hb below or above...my babys HB is 162bpm!

Congrats ! I still can't believe I have 5 more weeks until I can find out ! Feels like eons away !


----------



## laurarebecca1

Jalanis22 said:


> We are officially team :blue:!!!!!! Couldnt be more excited. I dont believe in hb below or above...my babys HB is 162bpm!

Congrats!! How perfect..one of each!!!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Does anybody else find it weird that suddenly the baby is going to be a he or a she? Right now we call baby "baby"... I find It so weird that soon I'll be called it "him" or "her" I told OH and he just laughed!


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks ladiess we are extremely happy! I was so convinced it was a girl based in HB prediction. But this is definetly not the last baby either :winkwink: hopefully jesus gives me one more later on.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Jalanis22 said:


> We are officially team :blue:!!!!!! Couldnt be more excited. I dont believe in hb below or above...my babys HB is 162bpm!

congrats on blue bump!

neither do i :)


----------



## kazine

Just thought I'd share! Didn't realise we had so much stuff 'til we lay it all out like this!


----------



## GeralynB

Jalanis22 said:


> We are officially team :blue:!!!!!! Couldnt be more excited. I dont believe in hb below or above...my babys HB is 162bpm!

Congrats on team blue!


----------



## salu_34

laurarebecca1 said:


> Does anybody else find it weird that suddenly the baby is going to be a he or a she? Right now we call baby "baby"... I find It so weird that soon I'll be called it "him" or "her" I told OH and he just laughed!

I'm like that lol. I keep calling the baby 'it'. But since my entire family is convinced it's a boy I find myself slipping up and calling it him on occasion


----------



## GeralynB

laurarebecca1 said:


> Does anybody else find it weird that suddenly the baby is going to be a he or a she? Right now we call baby "baby"... I find It so weird that soon I'll be called it "him" or "her" I told OH and he just laughed!

I had a feeling baby was a boy from the beginning so I was always saying he.


----------



## MissyLissy

DragonflyWing said:


> Had an OB check up this morning, we couldn't find the heartbeat with the Doppler, so I got a little peek of the baby on the portable ultrasound machine. Bouncing around in there, heartbeat was fine :)
> 
> I got my gender scan date! July 7th at 8:45am. I will be exactly 20 weeks. It seems so far away!


Eeek! We have our 20 week scans to find out genders the exact same day! I also had a checkup today (we seem to be on identical schedules:winkwink:) but unfortunately (fortunately???) she was able to find both heartbeats right away with the Doppler, so no surprise ultrasound for me! Haha...


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Ladies on :blue:! Send me some vibes! <3


----------



## DragonflyWing

MissyLissy said:


> DragonflyWing said:
> 
> 
> Had an OB check up this morning, we couldn't find the heartbeat with the Doppler, so I got a little peek of the baby on the portable ultrasound machine. Bouncing around in there, heartbeat was fine :)
> 
> I got my gender scan date! July 7th at 8:45am. I will be exactly 20 weeks. It seems so far away!
> 
> 
> Eeek! We have our 20 week scans to find out genders the exact same day! I also had a checkup today (we seem to be on identical schedules:winkwink:) but unfortunately (fortunately???) she was able to find both heartbeats right away with the Doppler, so no surprise ultrasound for me! Haha...Click to expand...

Haha that's so funny that we're on identical schedules! We can wait together :)

Do you know yet how you will deliver? I'm trying to decide if I'm going to have a repeat c-section or try for a vbac. I am having a hard time deciding!


----------



## Cangaroo

DragonflyWing said:


> Do you know yet how you will deliver? I'm trying to decide if I'm going to have a repeat c-section or try for a vbac. I am having a hard time deciding!

I'm going for VBAC!


----------



## Jalanis22

Ohhhh and forgot to mention...chinese gender prediction was right for me...good luck on the next ladies on gender scan.


----------



## Leinzlove

Who's going Saturday?


----------



## MissyLissy

DragonflyWing said:


> MissyLissy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DragonflyWing said:
> 
> 
> Had an OB check up this morning, we couldn't find the heartbeat with the Doppler, so I got a little peek of the baby on the portable ultrasound machine. Bouncing around in there, heartbeat was fine :)
> 
> I got my gender scan date! July 7th at 8:45am. I will be exactly 20 weeks. It seems so far away!
> 
> 
> Eeek! We have our 20 week scans to find out genders the exact same day! I also had a checkup today (we seem to be on identical schedules:winkwink:) but unfortunately (fortunately???) she was able to find both heartbeats right away with the Doppler, so no surprise ultrasound for me! Haha...Click to expand...
> 
> Haha that's so funny that we're on identical schedules! We can wait together :)
> 
> Do you know yet how you will deliver? I'm trying to decide if I'm going to have a repeat c-section or try for a vbac. I am having a hard time deciding!Click to expand...


I really don't know what I'm going to do. I talked about it a bit with my OB today, and we both agreed since it's twins, a lot of it is out of my control with how they are positioned, etc. I take it you went for a scheduled section with your twins? How did you find that experience? 

I am not one of those people that feels strongly that I must have a vbac, especially now that I'm carrying multiples. I just want to do whatever is the safest for myself and babies. But... I also know there is a strong possibility this will be my one and only pregnancy. Knowing I might have a a section and completely miss out on normal child birth, the labor, and pushing experience does make me a bit sad. But who knows, maybe I'll get to do it normally anyway... Just don't know yet. 

Good luck with your decision for this bean! :)


----------



## MarieMo7

I've thought boy since early on, so I've been calling it "he." 
In fact, my husband just right now sent me a text asking how Cash (our baby boy name) and I were doing. Gave me chills, because I was typing this when I got it!

We're both totally convinced it's a boy. We were so unsure with our daughter, but we're both totally convinced with this one!


----------



## Twinklie12

Yay for our newly blue bumps!!! I told a ton of people at work today and it is so nice to not have to hide it anymore. :)


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh and here is my latest weekly bump pic.


----------



## kazine

Before I got pregnant I was advised to come off one of my 2 psychiatric medications as there was an increased risk of cleft lip. She said I could stay on my other one as there was no evidence of risk (I've also looking online and couldn't find any evidence of risk). So I came off one and stayed on the other.

Next appointment she suddenly decides she wants me off the other medication too. "Just in case". To cover her own arse basically. I told her I would think about it. And I decided no I didn't want to as I'm very unstable without.

She sent a letter to my doctor saying I'd agreed to come off it! I told my doctor no that was not what I'd said. This was a few months ago now.

Went into doctors today and he told me that my psychiatrist had sent a letter saying to start taking me off it now, and instructing him to half my dose immediately. Her argument was withdrawal symptoms in the baby!!! I'm only 16 weeks!!! 

I cried my eyes out in the doctors surgery and I'm going to ring up tomorrow demanding to be seen by a different psychiatrist. I wanted to come off my medication anyway at about 30 weeks maybe as it makes me sleep for 10 hours straight which obviously isn't great with a newborn. But as I was coming off it I want support and I want to try to work with psych to find something that will work for me that I can take whilst breastfeeding. But I've been discharged from the service too as I missed two pointless appointments with a psychiatric nurse (basically they wanted me to pay £7.00 in public transport fees and travel for 40 minutes so she can ask me how I'm doing, and I'm far too exhausted for that but kept forgetting to cancel appointments).

But yes I'm so annoyed with her decision without consulting me at all. I do not feel okay coming off my medication now as my moods are unstable enough being pregnant I don't want to have to deal with all that other shit alongside it!!

GRrrrrrrrr!


----------



## DragonflyWing

MissyLissy said:


> I really don't know what I'm going to do. I talked about it a bit with my OB today, and we both agreed since it's twins, a lot of it is out of my control with how they are positioned, etc. I take it you went for a scheduled section with your twins? How did you find that experience?
> 
> I am not one of those people that feels strongly that I must have a vbac, especially now that I'm carrying multiples. I just want to do whatever is the safest for myself and babies. But... I also know there is a strong possibility this will be my one and only pregnancy. Knowing I might have a a section and completely miss out on normal child birth, the labor, and pushing experience does make me a bit sad. But who knows, maybe I'll get to do it normally anyway... Just don't know yet.
> 
> Good luck with your decision for this bean! :)

I actually had an EMCS with the twins. My water broke at 31 weeks, and after 4 days on hospital bed rest, one of the placentas started to detach, so they had to get them out asap. Even so, the surgery wasn't a bad experience, and my recovery went ok. I may have ended up needing a c-section anyway, since baby B was breech. 

I have to think long and hard about this! Maybe make a pros and cons list :haha:


----------



## MarieMo7

Twinklie, love your pic! And super cute outfit, I love that cardigan :)


----------



## Jalanis22

This is my :baby: measuring 16w1d.


----------



## Twinklie12

Adorable, Jalanis!


----------



## Traveling mom

kazine said:


> Before I got pregnant I was advised to come off one of my 2 psychiatric medications as there was an increased risk of cleft lip. She said I could stay on my other one as there was no evidence of risk (I've also looking online and couldn't find any evidence of risk). So I came off one and stayed on the other.
> 
> Next appointment she suddenly decides she wants me off the other medication too. "Just in case". To cover her own arse basically. I told her I would think about it. And I decided no I didn't want to as I'm very unstable without.
> 
> She sent a letter to my doctor saying I'd agreed to come off it! I told my doctor no that was not what I'd said. This was a few months ago now.
> 
> Went into doctors today and he told me that my psychiatrist had sent a letter saying to start taking me off it now, and instructing him to half my dose immediately. Her argument was withdrawal symptoms in the baby!!! I'm only 16 weeks!!!
> 
> I cried my eyes out in the doctors surgery and I'm going to ring up tomorrow demanding to be seen by a different psychiatrist. I wanted to come off my medication anyway at about 30 weeks maybe as it makes me sleep for 10 hours straight which obviously isn't great with a newborn. But as I was coming off it I want support and I want to try to work with psych to find something that will work for me that I can take whilst breastfeeding. But I've been discharged from the service too as I missed two pointless appointments with a psychiatric nurse (basically they wanted me to pay £7.00 in public transport fees and travel for 40 minutes so she can ask me how I'm doing, and I'm far too exhausted for that but kept forgetting to cancel appointments).
> 
> But yes I'm so annoyed with her decision without consulting me at all. I do not feel okay coming off my medication now as my moods are unstable enough being pregnant I don't want to have to deal with all that other shit alongside it!!
> 
> GRrrrrrrrr!


Maybe it will be easier for you and baby to come off earlier rather than later. Perhaps they can start you on something now that will work for you through your pregnancy and breast feeding. I know it's not necessarily how you had it planned but maybe they have dealt with this before.


----------



## MissyLissy

DragonflyWing said:


> MissyLissy said:
> 
> 
> I really don't know what I'm going to do. I talked about it a bit with my OB today, and we both agreed since it's twins, a lot of it is out of my control with how they are positioned, etc. I take it you went for a scheduled section with your twins? How did you find that experience?
> 
> I am not one of those people that feels strongly that I must have a vbac, especially now that I'm carrying multiples. I just want to do whatever is the safest for myself and babies. But... I also know there is a strong possibility this will be my one and only pregnancy. Knowing I might have a a section and completely miss out on normal child birth, the labor, and pushing experience does make me a bit sad. But who knows, maybe I'll get to do it normally anyway... Just don't know yet.
> 
> Good luck with your decision for this bean! :)
> 
> I actually had an EMCS with the twins. My water broke at 31 weeks, and after 4 days on hospital bed rest, one of the placentas started to detach, so they had to get them out asap. Even so, the surgery wasn't a bad experience, and my recovery went ok. I may have ended up needing a c-section anyway, since baby B was breech.
> 
> I have to think long and hard about this! Maybe make a pros and cons list :haha:Click to expand...

Holy Moly!!! That sounds like quite the ordeal! I guess this is the risk with multiples... But I'm really trying to stay positive that everything runs smoothly for me throughout. Sounds like all turned out well for you in the end. :)

And in other news, I was friggen rear ended today by a 16 year old! I was at a stop light and she smashed into me. My car has minimal damage (a little indent in my bumper where her plate hit me-nothing major), so I didn't even bother getting her insurance. Just got her name and her parent's phone number just in case. (She was sobbing and freaking out). This is my SECOND time being rear ended (minor) since being pregnant. Wtf?? I haven't been in an accident in years, and now of all times I get rear ended twice? It was seriously very minor... Do you think I need to get checked out? I immediately came home and found both heartbeats on the Doppler pretty quickly. I'm sure I'm fine, but paranoid pregnant woman here.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I am so excited we have just bought our dream home! 
4 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, 3 living areas and a big dining room and a decent yard for the kiddies! 
All coming together now!


----------



## enan88

Congrats on the blue bump! So happy for you!

Kazine, How many things did you buy ????? hahaha It's just fantastic! I wish I would know the sex of my baby! only 3 weeks to go ? :S


----------



## MummyToAmberx

kazine lovely stuff youve got :) 

twinklie sweet picture

jalanis aww such cute scan

Missy hope your okay, i think if i had cramping soon after id see doc if not just rest. 

hopeful great news you found your dream house. 


Well my sickly days caught up with me last night, couldnt keep my food down no longer. I spent my first night so far feeling sick whole time. 

Looks like going to be another lovely day in uk :D


----------



## kazine

Found this today in charity shop for £7 :D It's a rocking stand too!


----------



## enan88

omg kazine! You almost have everything!


----------



## kazine

Pretty much... I just need a sling (don't want a pram!) car seat, my birthing pool, and to pay for my hypnobirthing classes. and of course little things like blankets and more clothes and stuff lol. I'm breastfeeding so hope I don't need bottles.


----------



## enan88

Sounds good! I want to bresfeed too nut I might get a breast pump + some bottle so my lovely man can try and feed baby sometimes :) 
As well I think I'll have quite a big quantity of milk as I had alredy 3 accidents leaking a bit :S hahahaha

Can't wait to know what my baby is going to be !


----------



## Jalanis22

Im totally getting a breastpump my insurance covers it free! Plus with my LO i had a lot of milk supply that i had to stop pumping because they hurted so much from having so much milk. Hopefully this time around it isnt as bad. 

I have soo much thinking to do for boy names. I was so convinced it was going to be a girl so i had a name chosen. Surprise! It wasnt a girl!


----------



## kazine

Jalanis22 said:


> Im totally getting a breastpump my insurance covers it free! Plus with my LO i had a lot of milk supply that i had to stop pumping because they hurted so much from having so much milk. Hopefully this time around it isnt as bad.
> 
> I have soo much thinking to do for boy names. I was so convinced it was going to be a girl so i had a name chosen. Surprise! It wasnt a girl!

Haha same with me, couldn't think of boys names but had one picked out for girl. Just so glad I'm getting to use it :)


----------



## Jalanis22

kazine said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Im totally getting a breastpump my insurance covers it free! Plus with my LO i had a lot of milk supply that i had to stop pumping because they hurted so much from having so much milk. Hopefully this time around it isnt as bad.
> 
> I have soo much thinking to do for boy names. I was so convinced it was going to be a girl so i had a name chosen. Surprise! It wasnt a girl!
> 
> Haha same with me, couldn't think of boys names but had one picked out for girl. Just so glad I'm getting to use it :)Click to expand...

Im still in little shock! I didnt expect it. And its a little hard for clothing since right now its almost summer, stores are packed with summer clothes. I will have to wait a couple months since my baby will be born in cold days.


----------



## DragonflyWing

Missy- I'm sorry about the accident! I hope you are feeling ok. I think if it was so minor, you're probably fine, but if you have any cramping or anything, I'd call the doctor.

Yes, everything turned out fine for us, the babies were small (4lb 3oz and 3lb 12oz) but healthy, so they just needed some NICU time to grow and learn to eat. They are still a bit small, I think between the 10th and 25th percentiles, but they are right on track with all their milestones.

I'm sure your pregnancy will go smoothly. My situation was just one of those weird one-off occurrences. I had absolutely no issues throughout my pregnancy...they were checking my cervical length every two weeks from 14 weeks on, I had non-stress tests every week from 24 weeks on, and I had just had a fetal fibronectin test 4 days before my water broke (it was negative, which indicates an extremely low probability that you'll go into labor in the next 2 weeks). Everything was perfectly normal and I didn't show any signs of a problem until the day my water broke. 

It started with some painless Braxton Hicks contractions...they were pretty frequent, and my doctor told me to go in for monitoring if I had more than 8 in an hour, so in I went. I felt so silly for going, and even brought some coupons for chinese food to use on the way home. However, as I walked up to the registration desk at the hospital, I felt something weird, and when I got to the monitoring room I realized I was leaking amniotic fluid. The rest is history!

My theory is that my body just thought it was time...I was already measuring 42 weeks at my 31 week checkup.


----------



## GeralynB

Bought a bunch of stuff for our nautical themed nursery
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## GeralynB

And I got this to attach to the changing table. I thought it was hilarious
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## enan88

how lovely ladies! I just had a disguting experience... vomit again! yay! After almost a weeks without any sickness it strikes back! Looks like baby doesn't like rocket salad, as since I had one as a side for lunch I started feeling sicky! Good news are! Spinach really worked for headaches! So thank you so much for those who recommended them! I'll be eternally grateful! 

Now I really fancy a raisin and cinnamon bagle ( I'm just addicted to them! ) nom... nom...

Any food addictions here?


----------



## Princesskell

Gorgeous scan pic Jalanis and bump pic Twinklie xxx
LOVE the nursery bits Geralyn and cute Moses basket Kazine xxx
Missylissy I hope you are ok after the car bump :hugs: take care xxx
Sorry about the sickness mummytoamber and Enan xxx

I'm still just craving iced water and fruit at the moment :shrug:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

thanks PK thankfully everything stayed in today, i had champagne magnum, seemed to sort me right out haha (ill say barely any taste of champagne in it)


----------



## mybbyboo

Dont wanna buy anything or get excited because i feel like something is still gonna go wrong.....

they guessed girl going on the nub theory!
 



Attached Files:







bBY.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MissyLissy

DragonflyWing said:


> Missy- I'm sorry about the accident! I hope you are feeling ok. I think if it was so minor, you're probably fine, but if you have any cramping or anything, I'd call the doctor.
> 
> Yes, everything turned out fine for us, the babies were small (4lb 3oz and 3lb 12oz) but healthy, so they just needed some NICU time to grow and learn to eat. They are still a bit small, I think between the 10th and 25th percentiles, but they are right on track with all their milestones.
> 
> I'm sure your pregnancy will go smoothly. My situation was just one of those weird one-off occurrences. I had absolutely no issues throughout my pregnancy...they were checking my cervical length every two weeks from 14 weeks on, I had non-stress tests every week from 24 weeks on, and I had just had a fetal fibronectin test 4 days before my water broke (it was negative, which indicates an extremely low probability that you'll go into labor in the next 2 weeks). Everything was perfectly normal and I didn't show any signs of a problem until the day my water broke.
> 
> It started with some painless Braxton Hicks contractions...they were pretty frequent, and my doctor told me to go in for monitoring if I had more than 8 in an hour, so in I went. I felt so silly for going, and even brought some coupons for chinese food to use on the way home. However, as I walked up to the registration desk at the hospital, I felt something weird, and when I got to the monitoring room I realized I was leaking amniotic fluid. The rest is history!
> 
> My theory is that my body just thought it was time...I was already measuring 42 weeks at my 31 week checkup.


Wow! Crazy! So glad your babies are doing awesome! Are cervical length checks after 14 weeks the norm for multiples? My OB hasn't said word one about this (nor has she done anything with my cervix outside of my exam at 9 weeks) and I won't see her again for 4 weeks (when I'm roughly 17 weeks- and I think I'm actually seeing a nurse practitioner then, not my OB). You have me wondering. I'd call and ask a nurse at the clinic, but I've already done that once or twice with a couple other questions, and I don't want to seem like a paranoid loon! Lol


----------



## MissyLissy

GeralynB said:


> And I got this to attach to the changing table. I thought it was hilarious

Haha! This is awesome. My cousin also has a nautical theme for her son's nursery. But then her whole house is beach themed. Her son's name is even Porter, which sounds nautical to me, and if she has a girl, Sailor is her top choice name. 

Regardless, that's neither here nor there... Love the nautical nursery stuff!


----------



## Twinklie12

Soooo cute Geralyn!


----------



## DragonflyWing

MissyLissy said:


> Wow! Crazy! So glad your babies are doing awesome! Are cervical length checks after 14 weeks the norm for multiples? My OB hasn't said word one about this (nor has she done anything with my cervix outside of my exam at 9 weeks) and I won't see her again for 4 weeks (when I'm roughly 17 weeks- and I think I'm actually seeing a nurse practitioner then, not my OB). You have me wondering. I'd call and ask a nurse at the clinic, but I've already done that once or twice with a couple other questions, and I don't want to seem like a paranoid loon! Lol

I don't think my experience was the norm. My doctor was very conservative, and based on what I heard from other twin moms here on bnb, her treatment plan was a bit over the top. Other moms I've talked to didn't have cervical length checks at all unless there was a problem, and didn't start non-stress tests until after 34 weeks.

I have a new doctor this time around, and I saw the maternal and fetal medicine (high risk) specialist as well, and they agreed that even with my history of preterm labor, I will only have one cervical length check at 20 weeks and everything else will proceed as normal. I'm honestly so glad that I won't have to go to the doctor so often this time (not to mention it ended up costing me over $5k for all those visits and tests). It was nice to see the babies every two weeks, but that was the only upside.


----------



## Leinzlove

Geralyn: Love the theme and poop deck is hilarious.

Jalanis: I also was convinced I was having the opposite gender with my second. Turned out to be just a very different girl. This time I have no idea, because I'm sure I'd be wrong. :rofl: I do get the shock! 

Twinklie: Love the bump!

Kazine: Good buys! So exciting! <3

AFM: I'm having a hard time waiting for Saturday. :rofl:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

jalanis just thinking how sick youve been, is hope that mine could be a boy :) 

mybbyboo - cute picture id say girl too. 

i spoke too soon last night, i went to bed, was there 10min ran to bathroon. Now i thought my throwing up couldnt get any worse, but it did. It was like OTT scenes in films (least i know it can happen lol) i had to go in shower straight after yuk. 
It seems i now have nighttime sickness, i see the MW on 27th going to ask how long im allowed to take my meds at this rate going be whole 2nd tri aswell. 

16w today, omg!! i find this as milestone point im not sure why though. 

Is leinzlove the next to have gender scan? i cant remember your scan could you post so we can guess?


----------



## MishC

Hi Ladies i've not checked in for a while. I hope you're all doing well.

I cant believe how many of you already know the gender of your baby - congratulations :)

Hope you ladies that still have sickness start to feel better soon. I think I'm coming out the other side of the sickness now.


----------



## Princesskell

mybbyboo said:


> Dont wanna buy anything or get excited because i feel like something is still gonna go wrong.....
> 
> they guessed girl going on the nub theory!

I'd guess it looks like a girly too!!! xxx


----------



## sweethoney

hey ru in the uk ?? don't think yr that far from me whens yr baby due ??


----------



## DissySunshine

14 weeks today! And though I'm now in the second trimester, I gotta say I feel even a little less energetic than I did a few weeks ago. And extremely gassy. I even had to sleep on the couch last night because it was so HOT in the bed I couldn't bear it, even though it was only 66*F in my house (apparently about 19*C? Sounds really cold there!). 

Went to the doc yesterday for my knee pain, he said it was patellofemoral pain syndrome, which means basically my kneecap is rubbing the wrong way and causing pain. Long story short, since there's a baby in here there isn't much to be done about it but wearing a brace and stretching it. 


Oy. Second tri is supposed to be the GOOD one! :wacko:


----------



## MarieMo7

Today is officially my first day in maternity pants. 3 weeks earlier than with my 1st. Oh well, sounds about right :)

Oh good lord, the GAS. I can't even stand to be around myself. Really it's after I eat raw veggies. So - no more raw veggies for me? Weird.

Booking my gender scan for 3 weeks from tomorrow. Man it seems like so far away, especially with so many of you ladies finding out right now! I'm hoping gender makes it seem more real. This 2nd pregnancy is strange - like I keep forgetting about it. My husband and I don't sit around after dinner at night, talking about the baby and the future and stuff. Now after dinner/bath/stories/bedtime we sit on the couch and mindlessly stare at the TV, our phones, and each other for 15-30 minutes until I get up and get ready for bed. We are DRAINED! Really waiting for that moment when it's really real.


----------



## SoonToBePreg

Hi ladies, just got back from a 10 day vacation. it's exciting to see all the gender scan results and those coming up!!! Congrats to all who have found out. I'll be having mine in two weeks. Yay!!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Mummy...i dont think the morning sickness really matters. I was worse with my LO as with her it would be an all day thing. And with this one my first tri was a bit bad right now it seems that its calming down. Hope your baby is gender you want.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My 2 week picsture, think i'm bloated off the throwing up though. 


Jalanis - so far with this baby it does seem MS with ladies throughout the forum doesnt mean 1 way or another. It was massive thing when i had my girls, MS always meant it would be a girl. 

Hubby really wants a boy, as 3 vs 1 is bad enough for him :haha:

soontobepreg - hope you had a lovely holiday.

dissy- i hope you can get your knee pain under control the best you can. 

mariemo - i totally get you, this still doesnt feel real at all.
 



Attached Files:







1338581557pizapw1400777172.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## laurarebecca1

Beautiful bump mummytoamber!!! 

Who has gender scans coming up this week and next week? Let's start guessing genders!!


----------



## salu_34

Second tri starts on Saturday for me :) I've already got some of my night energy back that I didn't have before, which means I go on mini cleaning sprees when I get home from work lol.
Vomiting has eased, although I get the occasional queasy feeling and mouth full of saliva that drives me over the edge lol. 
4 more weeks until my gender scan ! I'm hoping my GP books me in when I go for my next appt on June 12.


----------



## DissySunshine

MarieMo7 said:


> Today is officially my first day in maternity pants. 3 weeks earlier than with my 1st. Oh well, sounds about right :)
> 
> Oh good lord, the GAS. I can't even stand to be around myself. Really it's after I eat raw veggies. So - no more raw veggies for me? Weird.
> 
> Booking my gender scan for 3 weeks from tomorrow. Man it seems like so far away, especially with so many of you ladies finding out right now! I'm hoping gender makes it seem more real. This 2nd pregnancy is strange - like I keep forgetting about it. My husband and I don't sit around after dinner at night, talking about the baby and the future and stuff. Now after dinner/bath/stories/bedtime we sit on the couch and mindlessly stare at the TV, our phones, and each other for 15-30 minutes until I get up and get ready for bed. We are DRAINED! Really waiting for that moment when it's really real.

Hmm..hearing that you're going in in 3 weeks and are only 1 day ahead of me makes me hope they'll schedule me sooner! My doc is waiting until about 18-20 weeks, but I am so impatient.


----------



## Jalanis22

I agree Mummy every pregnancy is different. Fx you get to be team :blue:


----------



## Princesskell

MishC said:


> Hi Ladies i've not checked in for a while. I hope you're all doing well.
> 
> I cant believe how many of you already know the gender of your baby - congratulations :)
> 
> Hope you ladies that still have sickness start to feel better soon. I think I'm coming out the other side of the sickness now.

MishC just noticed you're in Leeds...whereabouts? Xxx

Sorry for the knee dissysunshine :flower: I hope they can find some support to help
cute bump mummytoamber...are you having boy feelings?
The thought of you whiz zing round cleaning all night made me chuckle Salu!!

Xxx


----------



## MarieMo7

DissySunshine said:


> Hmm..hearing that you're going in in 3 weeks and are only 1 day ahead of me makes me hope they'll schedule me sooner! My doc is waiting until about 18-20 weeks, but I am so impatient.

I'm booking a private scan...my doc wants to do the 20 week scan as close to 20 weeks as possible, so she doesn't like to go early. So I'm doing early, so I can surprise hubby with the gender for Father's Day.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

PK only feelings i have, is the feeling of sickness ahahaha! 

On serious note i have no idea im totally 50/50.


----------



## Princesskell

I keep thinking one way then another :wacko:

Would anybody be really upset with one gender or another? My friend irl found out today she is having a boy. She already has a girl and wanted another so she was quite upset, she actually said there had been some tears :shrug:


----------



## GeralynB

Princesskell said:


> I keep thinking one way then another :wacko:
> 
> Would anybody be really upset with one gender or another? My friend irl found out today she is having a boy. She already has a girl and wanted another so she was quite upset, she actually said there had been some tears :shrug:

This is our our first so I didn't care what we were having. For our our second I would love a girl since we will only have 2 kids and I'd love one of each but I'd obviously be happy if we had another boy


----------



## MissyLissy

Princesskell said:


> I keep thinking one way then another :wacko:
> 
> Would anybody be really upset with one gender or another? My friend irl found out today she is having a boy. She already has a girl and wanted another so she was quite upset, she actually said there had been some tears :shrug:

When my cousin found out she was having a boy, she cried. I was going through infertility at the time and her reaction bothered me. But now she loves her son so much, would never change him, and is preg with number 2. She is hoping for a girl, but seems much calmer and happy about the prospect of another boy.

As for me, I would love one of each, but at the end of the day it doesn't really matter. I'm just amazed and grateful I'm at this point, and just wanting everything to go smoothly with two healthy babies in the end. Cliche, probably.


----------



## Twinklie12

Trying to catch up, hope everyone's sickness goes away, knees feel better, and gender scans go great! 

I am doing well, crazy busy day at work and now I have a headache and need a nap so badly. But I have to drive home first, DOH. :) Had my first craving today... was driving between work facilities around lunch time so had to pick something up, and nothing but McDonalds would do! Had a Big Mac and fries, so bad for me, but soooo goooood! I have been eating all veggies and fruits and such so I don't feel bad about one splurge. :)


----------



## Twinklie12

I really think I would be happy with either gender, it's my first. To me there are pros and cons on all sides. I'd love being a boy mom I think... seems like a little less to worry about when they are teenagers!!! But girl stuff is so cute. We'll see how I feel end of June when they actually tell me!


----------



## DragonflyWing

I'm trying to decide whether or not to book a private gender scan. It costs about $70, and DH thinks it's ridiculous to spend that much money just to find out 4 weeks sooner. What do you ladies think?


----------



## GeralynB

DragonflyWing said:


> I'm trying to decide whether or not to book a private gender scan. It costs about $70, and DH thinks it's ridiculous to spend that much money just to find out 4 weeks sooner. What do you ladies think?

I am lucky my sister is a sono tech so I can get son's whenever I want. Otherwise I might be tempted to do an early private scan for the gender. It was so hard to wait!


----------



## Jalanis22

Is it bad to paint your nails? I mean i know the smell is not bad but i mean like painting them yourself with your legs all curled up.


----------



## DissySunshine

I have always wanted a boy, because they are so much fun when they are little and way less maintenance as they get older. My husband has already said we're putting it back where it came from unless it's a girl, so I guess he feels pretty strongly about it haha! 

Jalanis - I feel bad saying this, but I painted mine the other day and didn't even think about any bad stuff happening! I think it's ok, but I've never done research on it. I know women that get mani/pedis while pregnant.


----------



## MissyLissy

DragonflyWing said:


> I'm trying to decide whether or not to book a private gender scan. It costs about $70, and DH thinks it's ridiculous to spend that much money just to find out 4 weeks sooner. What do you ladies think?

Yep....exact same conundrum as you. Private gender scan will cost us $85 to find out 4-5 weeks sooner. DH thinks that's ridiculous and a waste because in his words, it's going to be the same result regardless when we find out, and what does that four weeks really gain us. I was planning to book anyway, but then a series of unexpected expenses happened and I came to the conclusion just to wait it out for when insurance will cover it. :winkwink:


----------



## MissyLissy

DissySunshine said:


> I have always wanted a boy, because they are so much fun when they are little and way less maintenance as they get older. My husband has already said we're putting it back where it came from unless it's a girl, so I guess he feels pretty strongly about it haha!
> 
> Jalanis - I feel bad saying this, but I painted mine the other day and didn't even think about any bad stuff happening! I think it's ok, but I've never done research on it. I know women that get mani/pedis while pregnant.

I've had 2 pedicures since getting pregnant, and likely getting my third this weekend! It's fine... Just be careful of the fumes.


----------



## GeralynB

MissyLissy said:


> DissySunshine said:
> 
> 
> I have always wanted a boy, because they are so much fun when they are little and way less maintenance as they get older. My husband has already said we're putting it back where it came from unless it's a girl, so I guess he feels pretty strongly about it haha!
> 
> Jalanis - I feel bad saying this, but I painted mine the other day and didn't even think about any bad stuff happening! I think it's ok, but I've never done research on it. I know women that get mani/pedis while pregnant.
> 
> I've had 2 pedicures since getting pregnant, and likely getting my third this weekend! It's fine... Just be careful of the fumes.Click to expand...

I've gotten a bunch of mani/pedis since being pregnant&#8230;and I always add on a 25 min foot massage&#8230;gotta enjoy it while I can lol


----------



## Jalanis22

Well i didnt refer to it as a pedi lol i actually painted them myself and had my legs up well at least i tried lol and i got so scared i got home and was on doppler since it concerned me. Im not sure if to get rid of doppler. It worries me if 1 day i have difficulty finding the HB and obviously i will stress about it. Hubby keeps telling me to lay off it so i wont stress.


----------



## DissySunshine

Jalanis22 said:


> Well i didnt refer to it as a pedi lol i actually painted them myself and had my legs up well at least i tried lol and i got so scared i got home and was on doppler since it concerned me. Im not sure if to get rid of doppler. It worries me if 1 day i have difficulty finding the HB and obviously i will stress about it. Hubby keeps telling me to lay off it so i wont stress.

Women do all sorts of crazy things while pregnant. I doubt twisting yourself into a pretzel to touch your toes will do too much :winkwink: haha! Because my knee has been hurting me, I was given a list of stretches to do, and touching my toes was one of them.


----------



## Jalanis22

DissySunshine said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Well i didnt refer to it as a pedi lol i actually painted them myself and had my legs up well at least i tried lol and i got so scared i got home and was on doppler since it concerned me. Im not sure if to get rid of doppler. It worries me if 1 day i have difficulty finding the HB and obviously i will stress about it. Hubby keeps telling me to lay off it so i wont stress.
> 
> Women do all sorts of crazy things while pregnant. I doubt twisting yourself into a pretzel to touch your toes will do too much :winkwink: haha! Because my knee has been hurting me, I was given a list of stretches to do, and touching my toes was one of them.Click to expand...


Thanks Dissy! I feel much calmer now. Its just scary after having a MMC i actually think about it all the time.


----------



## DissySunshine

Jalanis22 said:


> DissySunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Well i didnt refer to it as a pedi lol i actually painted them myself and had my legs up well at least i tried lol and i got so scared i got home and was on doppler since it concerned me. Im not sure if to get rid of doppler. It worries me if 1 day i have difficulty finding the HB and obviously i will stress about it. Hubby keeps telling me to lay off it so i wont stress.
> 
> Women do all sorts of crazy things while pregnant. I doubt twisting yourself into a pretzel to touch your toes will do too much :winkwink: haha! Because my knee has been hurting me, I was given a list of stretches to do, and touching my toes was one of them.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Dissy! I feel much calmer now. Its just scary after having a MMC i actually think about it all the time.Click to expand...

Of course, if it is something that you are really, truly concerned about, take it up with your doctor. I have a list going myself that I need to ask mine about tomorrow morning at my appt. It's ALWAYS better to be safe! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

I can't resist a private gender scan! But they do them here at 13 weeks. They won't give you a money back guarantee until 14 weeks, so that's why I waited another week. They also give very nice clear pictures and a dvd set to music. They also take all measurements and its $65.

I will also be getting a teddy bear with babies heartbeat inside.


----------



## salu_34

Jalanis22 said:


> Is it bad to paint your nails? I mean i know the smell is not bad but i mean like painting them yourself with your legs all curled up.

I'm an avid nail painter, although haven't done it in a while. .. I have about 300 polishes haha ! As long as you're in a well ventilated area you should be good to go. Also a lot of the brands now are 3 free or 5 free which don't have has many harmful chemicals as years ago.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

anyone read you should add a year to your age when using chinese chart to predict the sex?


----------



## mandaa1220

Its sipposed to be your lunar age. Google how to find that anduse that!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

On charts it just says age at conception which would be 24 for me, then my lunar is 26 quite a differance.


----------



## mandaa1220

Im pretty sure I've read its lunar age at conception, but I could be wrong!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

mandaa1220 said:


> Im pretty sure I've read its lunar age at conception, but I could be wrong!

all charts ive used never explained that, just said age at conception. which im sure anyone would just go by their own bday.

I think your right i came across site explaining you use lunar age. 
Which if i check against girls is now correct, where as it wasnt before.


----------



## Twinklie12

This site calculates lunar age for you and has the gender predictor chart. https://www.babycenter.com/chinese-gender-predictor


----------



## laurarebecca1

Mummytoamber what is it saying for this baby? What's the website you're using to work out the sex?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

https://www.chinesefortunecalendar.com/predictsex.htm


I was using this one. It says boy :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Twinklie12 said:


> This site calculates lunar age for you and has the gender predictor chart. https://www.babycenter.com/chinese-gender-predictor

that chart is different from ones ive seen today. It says my lunar is 27 and its a girl.

this website says lunar is 26 

https://www.chinesegenderchart.info/gender-calculator.php


----------



## kazine

With lunar age mine was correct lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

kazine said:


> With lunar age mine was correct lol

did you use your age now to predict before?


----------



## mandaa1220

Well.. if all else fails, it's got a 50/50 shot!


----------



## GeralynB

Twinklie12 said:


> This site calculates lunar age for you and has the gender predictor chart. https://www.babycenter.com/chinese-gender-predictor

This one says girl for me


MummyToAmberx said:


> https://www.chinesefortunecalendar.com/predictsex.htm
> 
> 
> I was using this one. It says boy :D

This one says boy.


----------



## kazine

MummyToAmberx said:


> kazine said:
> 
> 
> With lunar age mine was correct lol
> 
> did you use your age now to predict before?Click to expand...

yup


----------



## littlefishygg

Chinese gender predictor was right for me :)


----------



## Rhapsodi

For me it says boy either way. At the beginning I was convinced it was a girl. But now I'm guessing boy. Heart rate was 153 yesterday. (Although it use to be in the 170s).

I'm still on the fence about finding out but leaning towards being team yellow. It's our first which is why I want to wait but we do have my nephews with us and I think it would be easier for them to process girl/boy. 

My 7yo last night when asked what he thought about the baby said "I'm a little nervous it's not going to be a boy." (Which is funny because we all agree we need a girl.) 

Since I want a girl I'm sure it's going to be a boy (which I'm ok with too.)


----------



## apple_20

My OH is I'm agreement with your DH's thinking a gender scan is a waste of time. We are waiting and getting the 4d scan at 28 weeks it gives you something to look forward to in the second half of the pregnancy.

Anyone else getting major heartburn i had it with DS but not this early!


----------



## Rhapsodi

I get major heartburn with tomatoes and milk. Luckily I figured that out in first tri and it seems to be gone. Have you tried sleeping with your head above your stomach?


----------



## apple_20

I have been it does offer some relief seems everything I ear or drink causes it today need to stock up on gaviscon!


----------



## Princesskell

I started getting the night time throat growls last night :dohh: I think it was a bit later last time too!


----------



## Princesskell

The babycentre Chinese gender chart said girl (and it said girl for F's dates too), the other site said boy (it said boy for F's dates too) :wacko:


----------



## DissySunshine

Both said boy for me, which I've felt it will be a boy all along. This probably means that I'll have a girl since I'm NEVER right on gut feelings! DH will be soooooo happy. Me, I'm happy either way (though a boy first would be my icing on the cake)


----------



## MarieMo7

With my first, I wanted a boy so bad, I was honestly disappointed when we found out girl. But that lasted about a day. And now I'm the opposite of most 2nd-time moms, I flat don't care! I'd love to have one of each, but after having a girl who's this awesome, I'd take another one. So I don't really care.

I think DH thinks it's a waste of money too...which is why I'm not telling him when I get my scan done. I'm paying $100 but with that I get to see 4D, get a good number of pics, and I get a DVD of the entire session to take home, so DH and DD can see it too! I kind of feel bad not bringing them in the first place, but I really want it to be a surprise.


----------



## Twinklie12

Chinese gender predictors don't even agree with each other, sheesh!

Mine says girl.... most people have guessed boy for me though. Heartbeat seems to be around 160. Hmm.


----------



## Jalanis22

I did every single chinese predictor and they all said boy. It was right for me.


----------



## MissyLissy

All Chinese predictors say boy for me... But not sure how to interpret that with twins. I think one boy for sure and I'm iffy about the other. Going back and forth between girl/boy and boy x2. My instincts tell me definitely not girl/girl, though according to DH that means we are having two girls because I'm usually wrong with these types of things! Lol. Baking soda test says girl, and pencil test says boy/girl.

Heat rates started high- 170s/160s. At my appointment on Tuesday at 13+1 they had slowed to 153 and 147 respectively.


----------



## DissySunshine

Might get my scan in by Father's Day, after all! Hoping the dr can get me in June 10th, when I'll be 17 weeks.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i have bsd heartburn, found it got extreme when i had ear/throat infection. The constant sneezing was really upsetting it, heartburn never really kicked in till 28w before.
I get heartburn off drinking water, very annoying as water and diet coke is all i can manage. 

Missy - deffo going boy/girl with you. 

My sickness has calmed down loads today, weird how i get these flare ups.


----------



## laurarebecca1

I've had both girl and boy on the Chinese charts... Not long to go now eeeekk!!


----------



## Jalanis22

HB rates are not true on the prediction that above 145 its a girl. My babys HB started the first time 8w5d at 179 then 12 wk at 167-170 not sure and this recent sono 16wks its at 162. So dont predict on that ladies. Fx you ladies get gender you want :hugs: cant wait to see more gender scans.


----------



## Leinzlove

The Chinese gender chart has always been wrong for me. Everything has been wrong... Physic Reading, intelligender test, Chinese charts, heartbeat, gut... Nothing has been right but the ultrasound.

Bring on Tomorrow! I'm so excited! <3


----------



## laurarebecca1

Girls right honest opinions... 

I was just in the bath and had my hands on my bump and I felt him/her kick on my palm, the same sensation you get from lightly pressing your palm... 16 weeks seems too early for this???


----------



## Jalanis22

Its not early Laura I feel my baby move randomly.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Jalanis22 said:


> Its not early Laura I feel my baby move randomly.

It was the most amazing feeling ever but then I started talking myself out of it being real, like I dreamt it lol


----------



## Leinzlove

I would think that its not. I've been feeling flutters here.


----------



## cncem

Hello, I'm cncem and I just saw this thread and thought I'd join. I got my first bfp on April 13, was very shocked and didn't believe it. It took me four positive tests and confirmation from my doc to convince me, lol. This will be my third child, my husband and I have been married for three years. We still don't know the gender yet, but hope to find out soon. I have high blood pressure and am considered "high risk" because of it. We see a specialist on the 29th for another sono and a blood test that among other things can tell the gender. I didn't know a blood test could tell that. I'm due Nov 19th, although my doc told me she will induce the 12th at 39 weeks if I don't have preeclempia, which I had with my second child.


----------



## DragonflyWing

I've been feeling flutters at 13 weeks, so I think that was probably your baby!

Chinese gender charts all say girl for me...however, I tested it with my mother's birthdate and my birthday, and it says I was supposed to be a boy!

I think I will probably wait on the gender scan...although it will be really difficult!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Leinzlove said:


> The Chinese gender chart has always been wrong for me. Everything has been wrong... Physic Reading, intelligender test, Chinese charts, heartbeat, gut... Nothing has been right but the ultrasound.
> 
> Bring on Tomorrow! I'm so excited! <3

Enjoy your scan :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> Girls right honest opinions...
> 
> I was just in the bath and had my hands on my bump and I felt him/her kick on my palm, the same sensation you get from lightly pressing your palm... 16 weeks seems too early for this???

No, plus your slim :p 

Ive been feeling a lot of summersalt motions last 2 days, yesterday think it had 5 times, felt 3-4 movements each time. I dont think ive felt any with my hand, hoping it'll be about 19-20w with me.


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Girls right honest opinions...
> 
> I was just in the bath and had my hands on my bump and I felt him/her kick on my palm, the same sensation you get from lightly pressing your palm... 16 weeks seems too early for this???
> 
> No, plus your slim :p
> 
> Ive been feeling a lot of summersalt motions last 2 days, yesterday think it had 5 times, felt 3-4 movements each time. I dont think ive felt any with my hand, hoping it'll be about 19-20w with me.Click to expand...

I was shocked lol then started telling myself I imagined it but I defo didn't! This is so exciting!


----------



## Princesskell

cncem said:


> Hello, I'm cncem and I just saw this thread and thought I'd join. I got my first bfp on April 13, was very shocked and didn't believe it. It took me four positive tests and confirmation from my doc to convince me, lol. This will be my third child, my husband and I have been married for three years. We still don't know the gender yet, but hope to find out soon. I have high blood pressure and am considered "high risk" because of it. We see a specialist on the 29th for another sono and a blood test that among other things can tell the gender. I didn't know a blood test could tell that. I'm due Nov 19th, although my doc told me she will induce the 12th at 39 weeks if I don't have preeclempia, which I had with my second child.

Welcome cncem and congratulations :happydance:
I will add you to the front page...love that we are still getting new sparklers! Xxx


----------



## Princesskell

So I'm heading away for the long weekend, back wednesday, so apologies if I take a while to update the front page with genders and new members over the next few days. I might be able to check in on my mobile but probably not post. Keep well ladies and I can't wait to find out some more colours when I get back!! Xxx


----------



## littlefishygg

So after not having been actually sick once during my morning sickness I got up this morning at 4am to spend an hour throwing up. Please please please don't let it be a random late starting round of morning sickness!!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Leinzlove said:


> I would think that its not. I've been feeling flutters here.

Good luck today :) update us!!


----------



## laurarebecca1

littlefishygg said:


> So after not having been actually sick once during my morning sickness I got up this morning at 4am to spend an hour throwing up. Please please please don't let it be a random late starting round of morning sickness!!

Sorry you're feeling so poo :( hopefully it's just a one off or something you ate!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

littlefishygg said:


> So after not having been actually sick once during my morning sickness I got up this morning at 4am to spend an hour throwing up. Please please please don't let it be a random late starting round of morning sickness!!

hope its just one off too. This was my worse point with my first.


----------



## salu_34

I guess I am now officially in 2nd trimester today ! :)


----------



## Jalanis22

Who is else is also finding out gender?


----------



## Cangaroo

We'll be finding out gender at the 20 week scan, which isn't until July 9th!

Today is DD's 3rd birthday and we had a big party. It was great fun, hut hectic and I'm exhausted!


----------



## MarieMo7

I thought I felt babe move a few days ago, but I was driving and it was faint so I kind of passed it off as nothing. Today I felt it again but SO much more distinct! She/he moved from my right side to the very front of my belly and my bump got enormous! I started rubbing my belly and talking to baby...which is precisely the moment my daughter woke up from her nap. I think she knew little brother/sister was getting some attention ;)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jalanis22 said:


> Who is else is also finding out gender?

Me but not til June 13!! 
I keep analyzing my 12 wk scan pics trying to find hints (link in my sig) so Impatient 19 days to go!!!!


----------



## Jalanis22

I bet you are anxious already! im anxious to start shopping for my baby already but not sure if to wait a bit more...I need winter clothes which wont be up on stores later on.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Mines on Tuesday!!! So excited!!


----------



## kazine

My gender reveal cake ladies !!


----------



## GeralynB

The cake is so cute kazine!


----------



## kazine

Thanks! I love it haha I'm so excited, I didn't have a clue what it was going to look like until she sent the pic :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Third Time Lucky! Third time :pink:! 

Obvious potty shot!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1684.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 12









IMG_1697.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 10









IMG_1692.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 11









IMG_1690.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## kazine

Leinzlove said:


> Third Time Lucky! Third time :pink:!
> 
> Obvious potty shot!

Congrats! 3 girls, lovely :D


----------



## MissyLissy

Wow! Congrats, Leinz! How lovely for your daughters to have sisters!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Gah! So jealous of all you ladies who know the gender already! I won't know til 19+1


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Leinz congrats on your pink bump :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Have a nice long weekend break PK.

ooooh cake! looks yummy kazine. i miss cake.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

hopefulfor1st said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Who is else is also finding out gender?
> 
> Me but not til June 13!!
> I keep analyzing my 12 wk scan pics trying to find hints (link in my sig) so Impatient 19 days to go!!!!Click to expand...

am the same but i dont think mine gives much away haha


----------



## Leinzlove

People are guessing right from just the head pic. I don't get how.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1684.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow, mine does have the same head as Kazine's daughter!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Leinzlove said:


> People are guessing right from just the head pic. I don't get how.

all i can say other than, she has a very girly head hehe. 
My daughter 16w gender scan was the same.


----------



## Leinzlove

I can't enlarge your profile pic. I thought maybe you could see if it has the same head...


----------



## hopefulfor1st

MummyToAmberx said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> People are guessing right from just the head pic. I don't get how.
> 
> all i can say other than, she has a very girly head hehe.
> My daughter 16w gender scan was the same.Click to expand...

I can't tell on the head of mine! 
I think I'm having trouble reading it cos it's my own cos I normally can!


----------



## Leinzlove

Upload a picture, so we can guess Hopeful.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Leinzlove said:


> I can't enlarge your profile pic. I thought maybe you could see if it has the same head...

haha sounds funny that :p 
from my understanding age of mine head could go either way still. No nub shot either.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

hopefulfor1st said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> People are guessing right from just the head pic. I don't get how.
> 
> all i can say other than, she has a very girly head hehe.
> My daughter 16w gender scan was the same.Click to expand...
> 
> I can't tell on the head of mine!
> I think I'm having trouble reading it cos it's my own cos I normally can!Click to expand...


Think much easier come 14w not many of us had dating scans around then so left in limbo haha


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Leinzlove said:


> Upload a picture, so we can guess Hopeful.

It's in my signature 

|
|
|
V


----------



## MummyToAmberx

1st pic is 12w with my 2nd girl
2nd pic is 12w with is baby
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-05-01-18-09-27.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 7









20140425_153828.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Twinklie12

hopefulfor1st said:


> Gah! So jealous of all you ladies who know the gender already! I won't know til 19+1

I also don't find out until 19 weeks! Doh!


----------



## laurarebecca1

2 days to go... What's everybody's guesses?

This guy I know says he can predict the sex by touching the bump (don't believe it but he's been right everytime) and he says girl and he hasn't seen any scan pictures!

Picture is 12 weeks 3 days!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## hopefulfor1st

laurarebecca1 said:


> 2 days to go... What's everybody's guesses?
> 
> This guy I know says he can predict the sex by touching the bump (don't believe it but he's been right everytime) and he says girl and he hasn't seen any scan pictures!
> 
> Picture is 12 weeks 3 days!


I think he's gonna be wrong! That nub looks pretty boyish to me


----------



## laurarebecca1

Hopeful, I've compared to this and I think it's quite girlie but it was early at 12+3 so could defo still rise and be a boy. I won't be shocked if it's a boy lol or a girl. I have a gut feeling it's a boy anyway, always have felt that way!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 112.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MummyToAmberx

im deffo saying girl laura


----------



## laurarebecca1

I'm excited to know; we've already planned a shopping trip on tuesday afternoon lol cannot wait!!


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats on team pink!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Laura that's a really clear shot you got there!! Can't wait to hear the results :)


----------



## beccabear86

Looks like the doc was pretty confident about this one! lol... Everyone say hello to Jackson Scott! :blue:
 



Attached Files:







images_12.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 9









images_7.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## mandaa1220

That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Congratulations on being team blue!! Cute scan!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

beccabear86 said:


> Looks like the doc was pretty confident about this one! lol... Everyone say hello to Jackson Scott! :blue:

congrats on your blue bump!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Been and had a sneaky peak at our bump :blush:
 



Attached Files:







Scan1.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## GeralynB

beccabear86 said:


> Looks like the doc was pretty confident about this one! lol... Everyone say hello to Jackson Scott! :blue:

Congrats on team blue!


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> Been and had a sneaky peak at our bump :blush:

Yeyyhh lol :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Our baby is growing perfectly, glad to know sickness(plus bad diet) still isnt hadnt effect his/her growth :D


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> Our baby is growing perfectly, glad to know sickness(plus bad diet) still isnt hadnt effect his/her growth :D

Did they do it in 2d first and then switch to 3d? I'm intrigued to see how they are gojng to do mine on Tuesday


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Our baby is growing perfectly, glad to know sickness(plus bad diet) still isnt hadnt effect his/her growth :D
> 
> Did they do it in 2d first and then switch to 3d? I'm intrigued to see how they are gojng to do mine on TuesdayClick to expand...

Yes they have to get view in 2d then switched to 4d. I wasnt expecting a wriggler so pics didnt come out as good as i was hoping. 
Only booked it yesterday haha. Wait to 20w seems ages (twisted hubby arm with its last time ill ever get to see a baby at this stage plus never seen in 4d this early)


----------



## kazine

Mine kind of flicked back and forth between 2D and 4D a few times. Oh did I mention that on averages baby was measuring 2 days ahead, AGAIN? I've already had my due date moved from 4th November to 31st October so now baby is measuring 6 days ahead! (Measuring 7 days ahead from what she was measuring at first scan at 7 weeks! This baby will be here by september haha)


----------



## Jalanis22

Congrats ladies on gender scan!


----------



## littlefishygg

kazine said:


> Mine kind of flicked back and forth between 2D and 4D a few times. Oh did I mention that on averages baby was measuring 2 days ahead, AGAIN? I've already had my due date moved from 4th November to 31st October so now baby is measuring 6 days ahead! (Measuring 7 days ahead from what she was measuring at first scan at 7 weeks! This baby will be here by september haha)

Sounds like you have a biggun on the way! Mine is always measuring a little behind, the date moves back a day or so at each scan and his little legs were measuring a whole 6 days smaller. That's what he gets for having a 5'2" mother and a dad who is only 5'8" (at a stretch) poor guy is never gonna be a tall one haha


----------



## GeralynB

My boy has always measured 3 days ahead. Really my due date should be oct 25 or 26 but I didn't change it. I figure he'll come out when he's ready due date or not lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Dead happy won eco birth pool in box for £21. With new liner and used once :D


----------



## Leinzlove

Laura: I think girl!

Mummy: BOY!!!

Hopeful: Girl

Becca: Congratulations! Yes, that's an obvious potty shot. :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Leinzlove said:


> Laura: I think girl!
> 
> Mummy: BOY!!!
> 
> Hopeful: Girl
> 
> Becca: Congratulations! Yes, that's an obvious potty shot. :)

That puts votes at 
Girl- 16
Boy- 0
18 days til scan!


----------



## Leinzlove

My baby is measuring 3 days ahead of ovulation, but a day behind EDD. Maybe you'll be moved ahead at the 20 week scan. My SIL was put forward 10 days even though her previous scans were right on.

I just paid for 2D with gender determination. I did buy a buildabear with babies heartbeat 
inside.

They had me drink a cold sugar soda before I went to get baby moving.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Amber was bigger at her 20w scan so they moved me from 30th to 27th. 
Heres funny thing i went into labour on the 30th she arrived morning of 31st. 

I think this baby will come around first date given at my early scan the 10th.

im deffo feeling full summersalts now, sono said placenta was in front of baby face at scan so thinking may be anterior placenta after all from telling me baby was in breech, back along my right (favourited place to girls along my right)


----------



## Leinzlove

That's awesome Mummy. I love the movements. <3


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Leinzlove said:


> That's awesome Mummy. I love the movements. <3

Are you feeling any flutters? 

It feels great but (shouldnt be a but) i do seem to get bad wave nausea when it happens or straight after. Hoping that doesnt continue. 

We're nearly into June, feels 5min ago it was Feb.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

MummyToAmberx said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> That's awesome Mummy. I love the movements. <3
> 
> Are you feeling any flutters?
> 
> It feels great but (shouldnt be a but) i do seem to get bad wave nausea when it happens or straight after. Hoping that doesnt continue.
> 
> We're nearly into June, feels 5min ago it was Feb.Click to expand...



Yup and may 30 is my bday!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

hopefulfor1st said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> That's awesome Mummy. I love the movements. <3
> 
> Are you feeling any flutters?
> 
> It feels great but (shouldnt be a but) i do seem to get bad wave nausea when it happens or straight after. Hoping that doesnt continue.
> 
> We're nearly into June, feels 5min ago it was Feb.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup and may 30 is my bday!Click to expand...

Oh lovely do you have anything planned? :D


----------



## mandaa1220

I really can't believe that we're hitting June and all finding out the genders now. Time flies.. 
happy almost birthday hopeful!


----------



## beccabear86

Leinzlove said:


> Becca: Congratulations! Yes, that's an obvious potty shot. :)

Sure is!! LOL, I have no idea why but that "Boy or $100" really makes me laugh!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

MummyToAmberx said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> That's awesome Mummy. I love the movements. <3
> 
> Are you feeling any flutters?
> 
> It feels great but (shouldnt be a but) i do seem to get bad wave nausea when it happens or straight after. Hoping that doesnt continue.
> 
> We're nearly into June, feels 5min ago it was Feb.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup and may 30 is my bday!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh lovely do you have anything planned? :DClick to expand...


My gender scan would've been nice but no one will lol


----------



## kazine

Revealed our little girl today :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Kazine - nomnom. hope you had a lovely time.


----------



## Jalanis22

Congrats kazine! It feels amazing to know huh. 

AFM we started looking for strollers but none have caught my eye yet. Hopefully one will catch it before my baby is here.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

im getting quinny buzz xtra in purple. 

i got another fab win on ebay mosea basket plus stand and fes blankets for 99p :D


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats on the girl Kazine!


----------



## DissySunshine

Finally talked DH into moving his computer downstairs so that we can work on the nursery - and we've found a new home for $90k (in our town, $120k is the lower end) so now we have to decide if we should try to buy it or not! It shares a backyard with our best friends, too. I really want to go for it but doing that, going to school, AND having a baby sounds pretty crazy!


----------



## Leinzlove

I'd go for it! Sounds amazing! And you don't want to have to move later... much easier to do so and make the baby room than doing 2.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

DissySunshine said:


> Finally talked DH into moving his computer downstairs so that we can work on the nursery - and we've found a new home for $90k (in our town, $120k is the lower end) so now we have to decide if we should try to buy it or not! It shares a backyard with our best friends, too. I really want to go for it but doing that, going to school, AND having a baby sounds pretty crazy!


We just spent $450k on our new house! The starting price for a dump around here is about 320!!
Just goes to show the cost of living in different countries!


----------



## Twinklie12

We announced on FB on Sunday and it feels so good to have people know! No more secrets. Now about a month until gender scan (June 27). I haven't decided if we will just have the tech tell us or if we will do some sort of gender reveal party. I have been so fatigued I don't have the energy to plan anything!


----------



## Leinzlove

Hopeful, that is expensive! Whoa. We bought ours for $18K but it was just an empty box and we remodeled and brought it to life... $68K later but worth about 120K on the market, probably sells for about $80K

Twinkie: Eeeeee! That's my birthday. Awwww. :) I don't know when my 20 week scan is. Maybe it will be scheduled at my next appointment. I had both of my girls ultrasounds at 19+2.

I hope you have more energy!


----------



## DissySunshine

Leinzlove said:


> I'd go for it! Sounds amazing! And you don't want to have to move later... much easier to do so and make the baby room than doing 2.

I know! It's almost too good to be true. Hoping there aren't too many offers on it...thank goodness for midwestern living am I right? ;) 

Wow, Hopeful! 450k would buy a MANSION here. Our end-game home would cost us maybe $200k.


----------



## Twinklie12

Houses are $400k plus around here! But New England is an expensive place to live!


----------



## MarieMo7

Ours in Texas cost us about $250k, but we have "land" - about an acre, which is a lot of land in the Dallas metro! It's definitely our final home, though - at least pre-retirement. 

So many gender scans in June! Can't wait to see that front page fill up with colors!


----------



## GeralynB

hopefulfor1st said:


> DissySunshine said:
> 
> 
> Finally talked DH into moving his computer downstairs so that we can work on the nursery - and we've found a new home for $90k (in our town, $120k is the lower end) so now we have to decide if we should try to buy it or not! It shares a backyard with our best friends, too. I really want to go for it but doing that, going to school, AND having a baby sounds pretty crazy!
> 
> 
> We just spent $450k on our new house! The starting price for a dump around here is about 320!!
> Just goes to show the cost of living in different countries!Click to expand...




Twinklie12 said:


> Houses are $400k plus around here! But New England is an expensive place to live!

Yea it's not only different in other countries....it's different in states in the US. I'm in New York and our house was $620k and it's not a mansion by any means


----------



## DissySunshine

GeralynB said:


> Yea it's not only different in other countries....it's different in states in the US. I'm in New York and our house was $620k and it's not a mansion by any means

Holy smokes! Though you live in a much prettier and urban area than I do. I've always wanted to live in a bigger city, but hearing the price makes me go whoooooooa lol


----------



## MissyLissy

DissySunshine said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> I'd go for it! Sounds amazing! And you don't want to have to move later... much easier to do so and make the baby room than doing 2.
> 
> I know! It's almost too good to be true. Hoping there aren't too many offers on it...thank goodness for midwestern living am I right? ;)
> 
> Wow, Hopeful! 450k would buy a MANSION here. Our end-game home would cost us maybe $200k.Click to expand...

Speak for yourself! Haha...I'm Midwestern living here in Wisconsin, and in my city a starter home will cost you 200K+. Anything under 200K is a dump or in a less than desirable neighborhood. I also live in the highest cost of living city in Wisconsin though. I watch HGTV from time-to-time and am AMAZED by the beautiful homes you can buy for the cost of our home (around 220K) in other areas such as the south. A higher end home in my area runs 300-400Kish. Maybe not as bad as other areas of the country, but in no way anything I'd consider a bargain!


----------



## DissySunshine

MissyLissy said:


> Speak for yourself! Haha...I'm Midwestern living here in Wisconsin, and in my city a starter home will cost you 200K+. Anything under 200K is a dump. I also live in the highest cost of living city in Wisconsin though. I watch HGTV from time-to-time and am AMAZED by the beautiful homes you can buy for the cost of our home (around 220K) in other areas such as the south. A high end home in my area runs 300-400Kish. Maybe not as bad as other areas of the country, but in no way anything I'd consider a bargain!

HGTV is my JAM! lol It's the only channel I watch, especially since I'm "nesting" now...I want to do everything I see on those shows.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I am in Australia near the coast, about 90mins from Sydney. We are about 20 minutes from several beaches and lakes. 

Anyway guess what I just got for my birthday on Friday?! A 3d/4d ultrasound in Sydney!! So in 3 days I'll know the sex weeeee!


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow! Houses are priced much different based on where we live...

Hopeful: That is great news. It is so nice to know. :) I've already started shopping. Although, I have a lot of girl things, I still want some new. 

We all know though, you are team :pink:!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Leinzlove said:


> Wow! Houses are priced much different based on where we live...
> 
> Hopeful: That is great news. It is so nice to know. :) I've already started shopping. Although, I have a lot of girl things, I still want some new.
> 
> We all know though, you are team :pink:!



We will soon see! I'm a bit worried that I will embarrass myself with my reaction lol. What if they say boy and I seem unhappy as I'm shocked? What if I'm disappointed and cry? (I of course will love either sex though!)


----------



## DragonflyWing

Missy, I'm in Wisconsin too! :) I'm in a more rural part of the state, but I'm 30 minutes from two larger cities, so I have the best of both worlds. Our house cost about $120k, and it's 3500 sq ft, so not a mansion, but not small either!

I grew up in NY, where you can't buy a one room shack for less than $200k. :haha: The cost of living seems downright low where I am now!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

This is the house we've just bought
https://m.realestate.com.au/property-house-nsw-maryland-116563467


----------



## laurarebecca1

Today's the day!! Only 4.5 hours to do!!

I'm in the uk so houses prices are quite expensive here; in the area I live a 5 bed is about £400-500K not sure of the exchange rate to convert to dollars though!! And we get a postage stamp sizes back garden :( 

Hopeful what a lovely birthday suprise!!


----------



## eyemom

So fascinating about home costs. I'm in Missouri, and it can vary to an extent even within the state. We're in our first house, and it's by no means our last. It was $130k, but just 1440 sq ft. It's in a safe area near a nicer neighborhood with bigger, more expensive houses immediately south. And some older, slightly less nice houses immediately north. Our house has some nice things about it like all brick, fairly big yard. But they also cut corners on some things inside, like cheap, hollow doors. We could get all the house we could ever want in the $250k range, but I don't expect our next home will exceed $200k. I hope we can find what we want because I look forward to the day where we're in the house we grow old in.

My OB appt is this afternoon. I think we'll schedule THE scan today. So excited!

I should be asleep now. 3 am here. But I just dreamed my 3 yo ate a battery and ughhh. Can't sleep now.


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> Today's the day!! Only 4.5 hours to do!!
> 
> I'm in the uk so houses prices are quite expensive here; in the area I live a 5 bed is about £400-500K not sure of the exchange rate to convert to dollars though!! And we get a postage stamp sizes back garden :(
> 
> Hopeful what a lovely birthday suprise!!

my garden is 99ft long :D im in uk we got lucky on that one. 

what time is your scan? excited to hear what team your on.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Seen mw this morning ive getting referred for physio as i mentioned i was getting spd discomfort so said to get onto it straight away hopefully it'll be better managed. 
Next appt is 8th july thats is when she starts listening to HB. Then monthly appt till the birth...eeek!!


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Today's the day!! Only 4.5 hours to do!!
> 
> I'm in the uk so houses prices are quite expensive here; in the area I live a 5 bed is about £400-500K not sure of the exchange rate to convert to dollars though!! And we get a postage stamp sizes back garden :(
> 
> Hopeful what a lovely birthday suprise!!
> 
> my garden is 99ft long :D im in uk we got lucky on that one.
> 
> what time is your scan? excited to hear what team your on.Click to expand...

Our garden is a nice size but by no means huge but we also back into a field with tennis courts and a gym so we're lucky too!! 

It's at 1pm; we're so excited!!


----------



## apple_20

So excited for you guys having your scans !

I've got a midwife appointment today not sure if she will start measuring me now (can't remember that far back).


----------



## MummyToAmberx

apple_20 said:


> So excited for you guys having your scans !
> 
> I've got a midwife appointment today not sure if she will start measuring me now (can't remember that far back).

measure your belly? 

about 27w last time i think. 
mine was just quick check bp,wee and ask if all was okay.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

cjwn said:


> Good morning everybody. Can I please join your group?
> 
> I am 28, married 4 years, together 11 years, one little boy already aged 17 months. We are expecting baby #2 on 9th November - not totally unplanned, but happened much quicker than expected.
> 
> Delighted to have them so close in age but also dreading the conveyor belt of poop that will result from having two in nappies!

Welcome! i had 2 in nappies didnt find it an issue at all, my oldest was 24 months when youngest arrived. 
Youve filled in 9th as was only day we didnt have anyone due :D


----------



## hopefulfor1st

MummyToAmberx said:


> apple_20 said:
> 
> 
> So excited for you guys having your scans !
> 
> I've got a midwife appointment today not sure if she will start measuring me now (can't remember that far back).
> 
> measure your belly?
> 
> about 27w last time i think.
> mine was just quick check bp,wee and ask if all was okay.Click to expand...



Mine measured fundal height at 11+6 and it was 12, they didn't do Doppler til 16 wks though.


----------



## Leinzlove

Cj: Welcome! I also had 2 in nappies and didn't find it to be a problem at all. My first two girls are 21 months apart, this baby is 22 months from my middle child.

I waited to potty train my oldest until she was a few months from being 3. It was so easy she just started going all by herself and doing all the steps. I'm very glad I didn't try earlier and waited until she was ready.

As for measurements? I had these done but I'm not sure which one is fundal. I'm still measuring ahead of ovulation by 3 days, and 1 day behind LMP. So, I think they are perfect. My fluid levels and placenta all looked good as well. This is the first in depth scan that I had.

My first scan at 8+6 just measured baby and I measured 8+4. (2 days ahead of Ovulation).
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1701.jpg
File size: 70.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## salu_34

Woke up at 3 am with back pain and side pain ... Damn everything stretching and moving around, lol. Made for an uncomfortable sleep !


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Leinzlove said:


> Cj: Welcome! I also had 2 in nappies and didn't find it to be a problem at all. My first two girls are 21 months apart, this baby is 22 months from my middle child.
> 
> I waited to potty train my oldest until she was a few months from being 3. It was so easy she just started going all by herself and doing all the steps. I'm very glad I didn't try earlier and waited until she was ready.
> 
> As for measurements? I had these done but I'm not sure which one is fundal. I'm still measuring ahead of ovulation by 3 days, and 1 day behind LMP. So, I think they are perfect. My fluid levels and placenta all looked good as well. This is the first in depth scan that I had.
> 
> My first scan at 8+6 just measured baby and I measured 8+4. (2 days ahead of Ovulation).

Fundal measurement to me is being belly being measured with tape by mw nothing from a scan :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Lol, nope I won't have any of those measurements until the 3rd trimester. I can't believe Hopeful had one done at 12 weeks.

At 12 weeks my Dr. usually just does Doppler, but he gave me a quick ultrasound instead. He just checked the heart rate. I will just have Doppler appointments from here on out. 2 ultrasounds, 20 weeks and 36 weeks.


----------



## MissyLissy

DragonflyWing said:


> Missy, I'm in Wisconsin too! :) I'm in a more rural part of the state, but I'm 30 minutes from two larger cities, so I have the best of both worlds. Our house cost about $120k, and it's 3500 sq ft, so not a mansion, but not small either!
> 
> I grew up in NY, where you can't buy a one room shack for less than $200k. :haha: The cost of living seems downright low where I am now!

Cool! I live in Madison. :winkwink:


----------



## DissySunshine

I have to wait for a call from my Doc to schedule my gender scan...it's weird because the OB office doesn't do the sono, my general practitioner does. If I don't hear from them today, I'm calling them myself! Hoping for the 10th of June :haha:


----------



## Liese

Hi everyone, this is my first post on this forum! I am still getting used to how to work around this website (and what all the abbreviations are for).

I'm 20 and expecting my first baby (unplanned but welcomed!) on November 25th! For several fun superstitious reasons, I have a feeling it will be a girl. ;) I heard the heartbeat at my last appointment two weeks ago- 150 bpm. So exciting!!


----------



## kazine

Funny story from the gender reveal party...

Alpini&#8217;s godmother arrived quite late as she had work but when she got there I started showing her all of the clothes we&#8217;d bought. Then while sitting on the sofa I noticed that my engagement ring was gone! I didn&#8217;t panic at first as I knew I&#8217;d had it on that day so it couldn&#8217;t have gone far, but after everyone who was still there (about 10 of us!) had searched the floor, under the sofa, down the sofa cushions, in the kitchen, the bathroom, the garden, the sand pit, the garage, through all of my clothes and cloth nappies etc etc I started to get more panicked that it had disappeared inside the sofa and I would never see it again! 

Then the godmother went through all the clothes again and found it, inside the foot of a little Hello Kitty onesie!!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Meet our baby girl <3 

(The picture is taken from computer screen as the real one is too big and won't attach!)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Liese said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post on this forum! I am still getting used to how to work around this website (and what all the abbreviations are for).
> 
> I'm 20 and expecting my first baby (unplanned but welcomed!) on November 25th! For several fun superstitious reasons, I have a feeling it will be a girl. ;) I heard the heartbeat at my last appointment two weeks ago- 150 bpm. So exciting!!

Welcome :) Hows your pregnancy been so far?

Aww bless kazine glad you found it.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> Meet our baby girl <3
> 
> (The picture is taken from computer screen as the real one is too big and won't attach!)

Congrats on your pink bump!

What an awesome picture you must feel so happy :D


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Meet our baby girl <3
> 
> (The picture is taken from computer screen as the real one is too big and won't attach!)
> 
> Congrats on your pink bump!
> 
> What an awesome picture you must feel so happy :DClick to expand...

Thank you! We are so happy <3 she's measuring perfectly! We've ordered loads of pretty clothes, OH is going crazy ordering loads of things for her already! It's so cute to see!


----------



## Twinklie12

Awww such a cute girl!!! Hooray!


----------



## Jalanis22

Congrats Laura! Its exciting to know right. Imagine team yellow...i would rot myself lol. Im an anxious person.


----------



## GeralynB

This group is pretty even with the blue and pink bumps&#8230;the October group blue bumps are outnumbering the pink by 25 to 14 so far


----------



## GeralynB

I just ordered the crib! Somehow that makes things feel more real


----------



## Twinklie12

Geralyn I bet that does make it feel more real! Finding out gender and buying big stuff seems like it would reall set in. It all still feels a little surreal to me.


----------



## eyemom

cjwn, :wave: welcome! Hope everything is going well for you!

MummyToAmber, oh I hope the spd doesn't get too bad

kazine oh dear I'm so glad it was found!

laurarebecca, congratulations! Make sure you leave enough stuff for other people to buy for you. ;) But girl stuff is so pretty and cute, it's almost impossible to resist. <3 That's so sweet that your OH is getting so excited about it.

Woo hoo geralyn! Exciting! Just wait until the crib is actually put together! Oh boy!

AFM, had my 16 week appt almost an hour ago. Got to hear the HB for the second time. <3 Scheduled my morphology scan--it'll be June 16. These next 3 weeks are going to CRAWL! So excited though. Sad they won't allow my daughter to go in because she'd get the biggest kick out of it.


----------



## apple_20

eyemom said:


> cjwn, :wave: welcome! Hope everything is going well for you!
> 
> MummyToAmber, oh I hope the spd doesn't get too bad
> 
> kazine oh dear I'm so glad it was found!
> 
> laurarebecca, congratulations! Make sure you leave enough stuff for other people to buy for you. ;) But girl stuff is so pretty and cute, it's almost impossible to resist. <3 That's so sweet that your OH is getting so excited about it.
> 
> Woo hoo geralyn! Exciting! Just wait until the crib is actually put together! Oh boy!
> 
> AFM, had my 16 week appt almost an hour ago. Got to hear the HB for the second time. <3 Scheduled my morphology scan--it'll be June 16. These next 3 weeks are going to CRAWL! So excited though. Sad they won't allow my daughter to go in because she'd get the biggest kick out of it.

Same scan date as me and I had the same midwife appointment today . Heard baby's heartbeat and him/her moving :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

eyemom im hoping starting physio early will help, it got so bad last time. 

Wish they listed to HB here now, i wont hear it till 8th july. 

they wont let me take my kids to scan either. 
are you finding out the sex?


----------



## eyemom

Apple, yay! So exciting! Can't wait to see what you find out!

Aw, MummyToAmber, yeah that would be SUCH a hard wait! It's so reassuring, especially before you can feel movement. On the plus side, perhaps you'll feel something before then (unless you have already...this thread moves so fast, I can't keep up). :)

I guess understand why kids aren't allowed, it's just such a bummer because I know my DD would get just the biggest kick out of it. I picked the time before I knew that too...probably would have done things a little differently had I known. My fault for not asking I guess.

Definitely definitely going to find out the sex. I can't handle suspense at all! I'm dying to know what I should be buying. ;)

Really really hoping the physio makes a great difference for you!


----------



## Leinzlove

Geralyn: Yay for crib! :)

Kazine: I'm so happy your engagement ring was found.

Laura: Awwww Congrats! What a beauty you have there! <3

EyeMom: That's not very far away now! Eeeeek! I wish you could take your daughter too. They allow us to here.


----------



## Jalanis22

Thats such a bummer ladies....they let my LO be in the sonogram with me and she was even excited saying baby boy..now buying babystuff is making me feel more realistic now.


----------



## Leinzlove

I announced gender on Facebook and have taken over on a lady bug theme. I have been buying, its so much fun! :)
 



Attached Files:







$T2eC16dHJGoE9nuQg13lBQbNe)bGZg~~60_57.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 2









61naCtWRm5L__SX466_.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 1









$_12.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 2









2014-05-24.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## eyemom

We did a ladybug theme and we loved it. DD loves lady bugs too now. <3 So cute.


----------



## DissySunshine

Leinz, ladybugs are soooooo cute. Maybe you could share bedding ideas, etc?


Called our sono tech today to make an appointment. She said they had already booked us for the 20th and we were supposed to have had a call from my OB. I fudged a bit and told her I could only take one sick day off and already had another appointment on the 10th, so they moved it up for me!! I hope to find out in 14 days at 3pm with my hubby and sister! :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Nice Dissy! :)

I don't know about bedding. I might just use what I have... As I already have plenty of pink... Maybe a new comforter and some blankets with lady bugs! :)


----------



## laurarebecca1

Anyone feel like time is going really quickly (apart from the week before waiting for scans lol that feels like years!) ; I'm 17 weeks on Friday ohmygosh!!

I feel I need to get organised!! OH is getting super excited and organised; yesterday when ordering clothes he's already ordered out baby girl her Christmas outfits, 3 Christmas onsies and the most gorgeous dress I have ever seen (yes she will be only 6/7 weeks old but she will be the prettiest at the Dinner table!)

They come today so I will post pictures later. :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Eyemon - thanks. :) yeah im feeling some sort of movement. Deffo summersalts and low kicks.

leinzlove - love the lady bird theme.

dissy - great news! hopefully days dont drag for you. 

laura - deffo flying by! minus wet school holiday days right now, girls seem to be forever nagging each other.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

36.5 hours til gender scan!!


----------



## Anniebobs

Hi can I join you all? I've had 3 scans now so am feeling like this might be my rainbow! I'm due 27th November and am getting excited now!


----------



## Twinklie12

Welcome Anniebobs!!!


----------



## DissySunshine

Hello Anniebobs, and congratulations :)


Hopeful, I'm so excited for you! :D


----------



## apple_20

Hi anniebobs so glad to see you here and past first tri scary time! 

Is it feeling real yet? I still have plenty of 'oh yeah I'm pregnant' moments. I'm sure once I feel baby wiggling it will be more real x


----------



## GeralynB

Baby is kicking a lot today. Feels so strange knowing there's a person growing inside of you


----------



## kazine

Last night I felt about 10 kicks in 5 minutes, and saw my freaking belly move while she was at it!

I can&#8217;t believe I can see her kicking already. It was just a little bulge in my tummy. Then I put the doppler on and sure enough there she was moving around. And then she kicked again and I literally felt/saw the doppler move in my hands!!!

Amazing!


----------



## Princesskell

Leinzlove said:


> Third Time Lucky! Third time :pink:!
> 
> Obvious potty shot!

Awwwwww congratulations on another little girlie....I would LOVE 3 girls :cloud9:



MummyToAmberx said:


> Have a nice long weekend break PK.
> 
> ooooh cake! looks yummy kazine. i miss cake.

 thanks mummy...we had a lovely time



beccabear86 said:


> Looks like the doc was pretty confident about this one! lol... Everyone say hello to Jackson Scott! :blue:

 awwww another blue one...gorgeous congrats! And I love the name!



hopefulfor1st said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> That's awesome Mummy. I love the movements. <3
> 
> Are you feeling any flutters?
> 
> It feels great but (shouldnt be a but) i do seem to get bad wave nausea when it happens or straight after. Hoping that doesnt continue.
> 
> We're nearly into June, feels 5min ago it was Feb.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup and may 30 is my bday!Click to expand...

 have a lovely day hopeful!



cjwn said:


> Good morning everybody. Can I please join your group?
> 
> I am 28, married 4 years, together 11 years, one little boy already aged 17 months. We are expecting baby #2 on 9th November - not totally unplanned, but happened much quicker than expected.
> 
> Delighted to have them so close in age but also dreading the conveyor belt of poop that will result from having two in nappies!




Liese said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post on this forum! I am still getting used to how to work around this website (and what all the abbreviations are for).
> 
> I'm 20 and expecting my first baby (unplanned but welcomed!) on November 25th! For several fun superstitious reasons, I have a feeling it will be a girl. ;) I heard the heartbeat at my last appointment two weeks ago- 150 bpm. So exciting!!

 welcome ladies and congratulations! :happydance: I will add oh both to the front page xxx



laurarebecca1 said:


> Meet our baby girl <3
> 
> (The picture is taken from computer screen as the real one is too big and won't attach!)

lovely picture...congratulations on the pink one!



Anniebobs said:


> Hi can I join you all? I've had 3 scans now so am feeling like this might be my rainbow! I'm due 27th November and am getting excited now!

welcome Anniebobs...congratulations :happydance:I will put you on the front page xxx


----------



## enan88

Hi ladies! Been a few days since I don't post anything in here.... How many things have been happening! OMG! 

I had a Midwife appointment today ( 14 weeks ) and my surprise..... My bump is measuring 2 weeks ahead! OMG just starting to get a bit scared. Midwife said that I was measuring 16 weeks...
I haven't put weight and she tried to calm me down as I started to thing that I'm going to have a huuuuge baby! I got to hear HB which was 140 aprox. She was lovely ! Can't wait to know my baby gender!


----------



## Jalanis22

Great news enan! 

Afm i literally look pregnant now. It depends wat type of clothing im wearing for it to be in that awkward stage if im fat or pregnant. But i have a bump already. Ill post my 17 wk pic in a bit.


----------



## Twinklie12

Enan wow better than the baby measuring behind! You are making a healthy baby!


----------



## enan88

This is mu bump at 14 weeks... really looking big :S 

https://s7.postimg.org/yag8tcn7r/IMG_20140527_WA0004.jpg


----------



## Twinklie12

Here is my 14 week bump.


----------



## Jalanis22

Top is 2 days before 16 wks and bottom is 17wks tomorrow.


----------



## Twinklie12

Looking good, ladies!


----------



## MarieMo7

Needing some reassurance, ladies...
I just went to the bathroom and I noticed a light red spot of blood on the tissue when I stood up to flush. Problem is, I don't know where it came from....
DH and I were hit with a stomach bug this weekend and this was my first solid bowel movement since Sunday morning. Could be that, could be spotting. I wiped again a few places and couldn't find a source. Now I'm in a slight panic.
Thoughts? Advice?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

enan88 said:


> Hi ladies! Been a few days since I don't post anything in here.... How many things have been happening! OMG!
> 
> I had a Midwife appointment today ( 14 weeks ) and my surprise..... My bump is measuring 2 weeks ahead! OMG just starting to get a bit scared. Midwife said that I was measuring 16 weeks...
> I haven't put weight and she tried to calm me down as I started to thing that I'm going to have a huuuuge baby! I got to hear HB which was 140 aprox. She was lovely ! Can't wait to know my baby gender!

wow thats so early to measure your bump. 
About 27w start here.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MarieMo7 said:


> Needing some reassurance, ladies...
> I just went to the bathroom and I noticed a light red spot of blood on the tissue when I stood up to flush. Problem is, I don't know where it came from....
> DH and I were hit with a stomach bug this weekend and this was my first solid bowel movement since Sunday morning. Could be that, could be spotting. I wiped again a few places and couldn't find a source. Now I'm in a slight panic.
> Thoughts? Advice?

Was it only once? 
Any more since? 

I know a lady whos had few mini bleeds after #2. 

Other thought is blood sac on your cervix has burst. Its nothing to worry over, we all got them..From time to time can burst and leave a spot of few on toilet roll.


----------



## Jalanis22

Mariemo if spotting stopped it shouldnt be a problem. I spotted once after my hubby and i had intercourse and thats it. I was freaked out but everything is o.k just contact your dr if you have more spotting. :hugs:


----------



## salu_34

enan88 said:


> This is mu bump at 14 weeks... really looking big :S
> 
> https://s7.postimg.org/yag8tcn7r/IMG_20140527_WA0004.jpg

Your 14 week bump is definitely looking a lot better than mine ! Mine is at the stage where I could be fat or pregnant lol.


----------



## salu_34

This was my 14 week 1 day bump taken Sunday. It Sucks that I had a tummy before i got pregnant because i think it's just mostly fat !

Damn, don't know how to rotate it from my phone !


----------



## MarieMo7

MummyToAmberx said:


> MarieMo7 said:
> 
> 
> Needing some reassurance, ladies...
> I just went to the bathroom and I noticed a light red spot of blood on the tissue when I stood up to flush. Problem is, I don't know where it came from....
> DH and I were hit with a stomach bug this weekend and this was my first solid bowel movement since Sunday morning. Could be that, could be spotting. I wiped again a few places and couldn't find a source. Now I'm in a slight panic.
> Thoughts? Advice?
> 
> Was it only once?
> Any more since?
> 
> I know a lady whos had few mini bleeds after #2.
> 
> Other thought is blood sac on your cervix has burst. Its nothing to worry over, we all got them..From time to time can burst and leave a spot of few on toilet roll.Click to expand...

Only once, only one spot, nothing in my panties - just apparently when I wiped. And it could definitely have been from the bowel movement. 

I'm thinking I just need to take it easy for a bit and watch for more - if there's more, I'll definitely call doc.


----------



## Princesskell

Cute bumps everyone!

The front page is now updated....look at all the colours coming!!

Mariemo I hope everything is ok. It doesn't sound to be too scary but get a second opinion if you are at all worried :hugs: xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

This is my view, no feet! 

I wasnt slim before but i could see my feet :haha:
 



Attached Files:







20140527_161259.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## salu_34

MarieMo7 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarieMo7 said:
> 
> 
> Needing some reassurance, ladies...
> I just went to the bathroom and I noticed a light red spot of blood on the tissue when I stood up to flush. Problem is, I don't know where it came from....
> DH and I were hit with a stomach bug this weekend and this was my first solid bowel movement since Sunday morning. Could be that, could be spotting. I wiped again a few places and couldn't find a source. Now I'm in a slight panic.
> Thoughts? Advice?
> 
> Was it only once?
> Any more since?
> 
> I know a lady whos had few mini bleeds after #2.
> 
> Other thought is blood sac on your cervix has burst. Its nothing to worry over, we all got them..From time to time can burst and leave a spot of few on toilet roll.Click to expand...
> 
> Only once, only one spot, nothing in my panties - just apparently when I wiped. And it could definitely have been from the bowel movement.
> 
> I'm thinking I just need to take it easy for a bit and watch for more - if there's more, I'll definitely call doc.Click to expand...

I had that happen a couple weeks ago. Just one little red tiny spot. I chalked it up to the fact that i had gone to the bathroom a lot in a short period of time because of all the water i drank. So i think it was just from wiping too much ! Nothing after that, and haven't had any since.


----------



## salu_34

MummyToAmberx said:


> This is my view, no feet!
> 
> I wasnt slim before but i could see my feet :haha:

I can't wait to get like that, lol


----------



## enan88

Mariemo: Don't worry, I spotted quite a bit 3 times during my first trimester. Keep an eye but try not to get too worried. If keeps coming phone your midwife and tell her. But as you said you had some stomach bug I wouldn't worry too much. Keep calm, I know is difficult, I had a gush of blood 2 weeks ago and baby is fantastic. :hugs:

MummytoAmber: I know right? here they try to measure at your second appointment, and since I tould my Midwife that I was feeling big she gave it a try and booom! utero right under my belly button! I'm happy to show already since is my first baby, but scared as It could be a big big baby too!


----------



## MarieMo7

Thanks ladies, I'm feeling better :)


----------



## MarieMo7

But hey look! I have a navel orange baby now. 
And look what I brought for a snack today...
I don't even think I can eat it now!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hey ladies, hope it's okay if I join in a little late. My EDD is November 30th. I have been terrified to join any groups through out the first trimester, as I have had a loss before, and I couldn't risk reading any first trimester posts since I worry enough on my own. I am very excited to be entering the second trimester, and I can't wait until my gender scan on June 14th. Excited to finally brave joining other ladies that are due around the same time.


----------



## Princesskell

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Hey ladies, hope it's okay if I join in a little late. My EDD is November 30th. I have been terrified to join any groups through out the first trimester, as I have had a loss before, and I couldn't risk reading any first trimester posts since I worry enough on my own. I am very excited to be entering the second trimester, and I can't wait until my gender scan on June 14th. Excited to finally brave joining other ladies that are due around the same time.

Of course...come in and pull up a chair!! Welcome and congratulations :happydance: we have a lot of rainbows growing on this thread and so lots of support for all. I will add you to the front page xxx


----------



## Princesskell

MarieMo7 said:


> But hey look! I have a navel orange baby now.
> And look what I brought for a snack today...
> I don't even think I can eat it now!

:rofl:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Welcome to the new ladies :) 

After my second baby i can safely comment on measuring big does not mean a big baby. 
My bump was huge second time, she was estimated larger then the first i went further over, she came out -1lb lighter haha. 


These food tickers, orange for example. Are they saying thats size of baby body? or head to bottom?


----------



## Jalanis22

Good question mummytoamber...ive always wondered and thought about but have never asked at all...i would think head and body...lol not sure thats what i think...


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jalanis22 said:


> Good question mummytoamber...ive always wondered and thought about but have never asked at all...i would think head and body...lol not sure thats what i think...

Until 20 weeks it's crown rump only (head to bum) after 20 the legs are included


----------



## laurarebecca1

Mummytoamber I also thought this!

My app says at 16 weeks baby is 11.6cm head to rump, but then I don't know how big avocado is lol so that doesn't help!


----------



## Princesskell

I find the fruit ticker really confusing...I mean what is a standard avocado? :shrug: I like the fruits changing though!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ahh i see. I was goinh to say size of orange plus legs would be super small baby comparing to app sizes. 
Makes more sense now :p 

I remember seeing avocado then week after was an onion. 
To me onion is smaller lol. 

what i was doing was holding tape measure on my belly (length i seen on my app) then thinking got to add arms and legs...and thinkinh to myself gosh that baby got big since week 12. 

Advert for drayton manor came on last night, hubby said doubt we'll get there this year. 
We have gone for fireworks 2yrs in a row it is an fabulous day out. 
I said course we can im not due till day after, which he replied i know but think this baby going to come early.
Hes never said anything like this before, creepy haha.


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## Princesskell

My tummy is not a proper bump yet either cjwn, it's more a thickening?!

I love bonfire night mummytoamber, it's a shame this year may be spent inside? Funny that your dh had such a strong feeling, I wonder if he's right? I'm hoping Bug will come on Bonfire night, I would love to be in labour with the fireworks going off!! My mum announced over the weekend she would prefer if it didn't arrive on her birthday (the 1st), I was like 'thanks for the pressure mum!'. This time I just want it to come when ready, with F I was due on the 9th of January and I was so intent on missing christmas, then new year, then two cousins birthdays on the 11th and 12th, then friday the 13th and then on the 14th of January I heaved myself up from the sofa and decided I was ready for a baby...she came the next day!!


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Experienced mummy's; how long do babies usually stay in newborn clothes? And are tiny baby clothes needed? 

I know it depends on baby's birth weight though but just roughly?


----------



## Twinklie12

I agree with the fruit being confusing! I was a peach last week, now a lemon. Lemons seem smaller!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> Experienced mummy's; how long do babies usually stay in newborn clothes? And are tiny baby clothes needed?
> 
> I know it depends on baby's birth weight though but just roughly?

plus speed they gain at haha and how long they are.

My first was 8lb 10oz but long in newborn for 2weeks. Check the tags if i remember rightly every brand comes up to different weight. I think its mainly had upto 10lb.
Then they wouldnt fit length wise but fine weight wise.

Got first size which is upto 14lb i think. These lasted a bit longer.
Tiny baby was never needed.

My second as we were expecting larger i just bought couple newborn and more first size.
Well when she arrived newborn didnt fit at all, could barely see her in snowsuit when we left from hospital. Day after i had to send hubby out to find tiny clothes it said on tag tiny was upto 7lb yet she was 7lb 11oz they still had bit leg room, she was much shorter. She was a slow gainer think clothes lasted much longer.


----------



## Anniebobs

Thanks for the welcome everyone! Wow it moves quick in here! Love all the baby bump pics. I look a bit bigger but don't really have a bump yet. I stayed small until about 20 weeks with dd so looks like it'll be the same again this time. Here's my 14 week 'bump' shot.

Laurarebecca my daughter was small at birth (5lb4) and ended up in tiny baby for about 4 weeks then in newborn / 0-3 for another 4 weeks. My nephew was too tall for newborn stuff so it was all wasted on him. I think you need to just play it by ear, maybe buy a few bits but don't go overboard. I got loads after dd was born from tesco / asda etc. it's so easy to but extra clothes if you need them.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Princesskell said:


> My tummy is not a proper bump yet either cjwn, it's more a thickening?!
> 
> I love bonfire night mummytoamber, it's a shame this year may be spent inside? Funny that your dh had such a strong feeling, I wonder if he's right? I'm hoping Bug will come on Bonfire night, I would love to be in labour with the fireworks going off!! My mum announced over the weekend she would prefer if it didn't arrive on her birthday (the 1st), I was like 'thanks for the pressure mum!'. This time I just want it to come when ready, with F I was due on the 9th of January and I was so intent on missing christmas, then new year, then two cousins birthdays on the 11th and 12th, then friday the 13th and then on the 14th of November I heaved myself up from the sofa and decided I was ready for a baby...she came the next day!!

If im having no major signs id love to still go im about 40min away. If not girls room overlooks big park in city centre where have a big display. 

I think that would be very different. I really wanted it to snow while in labour, that had me fixed haha.

You went really early last time?
Hubby never says anything like this, its very weird comment from him.

I need to avoid the 3rd i think thats MIL bday then mine on 16th. 
How this baby all came about is very odd, hubby grandad had stoke 15th nov last year. Sadly he passed away 2 weeks later, before i got my bfp i had strong feeling was spirit in the house. I know a lot people dont believe in these things.

For a few nights i heard foot steps up and down landing, to one point i got up and went to bottom of stairs expecting hubby to appear around the corner but he didnt. 
Youngest started not sleeping saying she was scared and was monsters around, totally out the blue. 
One evening i was in my room getting ready i was only one in the house, i heard was very odd high pitch scretch/roar sound from the landing area i kept hearing foot steps previously, 1 light out of 3 kept flicking on that landing make sure wasnt loose and swapped them around but wouldnt stop.

Then day before my bfp i was in kitchen, all of a sudden i had this crazy rush of feelings. I thought myself "Im Pregnant."
Then next thought was "Its from hubby grandad, thats whos been wondering around"

Next day i did a digi and words "Pregnant" i burst into tears and thanked him (in my head) for this gift. I never heard anything since that day. 

Why i feel 15th nov maybe my babies birth day. 
Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Princesskell

I agree with Anniebobs, it totally depends on the baby for clothes. gestation and size. F was 7 days over (sorry mummytoamber November was a typo!! :blush: meant January!) and born at 9lbs, she naturally is slim but with long limbs and torso so I never needed tiny baby and she only lasted in newborn a few weeks. But due to her being very sicky, we did use a fair few changes of clothes within those first weeks. I kept her in babygros for the first few weeks though, rather than proper outfits, it was easier and they look more newborn that way! I would say unless scans are showing otherwise forget tiny baby items and just buy a small selection of newborns. If you go into labour early someone can rush and get you some last minute tiny outfts and then when baby girl comes you can see how big she is and what she needs?

mummytoamber that is such a cool story! What was the Grandad's name? Could it be incorporated somehow with this baby?
My Grandad passed away coming up for a year ago and his birthday was the 11th of November so I do feel his spirit is with us with this baby. If it is a boy we are thinking of including Eric as a middle name in honour.

xxx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Thanks guys, I'm defo planning on buying newborn babygrows and keeping her in them for quite a few weeks because it's much easier!! 

I'm sure she won't be small anyway lol so newborn and 0-3 it is!


----------



## Dogtanian

Hey everyone,
Havnt been on for a while and just read through all the posts.Glad everyone is doing well,and congrats on all the gender reveals.
I havnt been great,since 12 weeks ive been to the hospital twice,once for severe HG,and a few days ago for bleeding,which has now stopped.Thankfully everything is fine with baby,we have had a couple of extra scans due to the hospital visits,and its been lovely to see baby wiggling around.
Im 17 weeks and still feel like im yet to start enjoying my pregnancy,last time was just wonderful,and i expected the same this time.
On the strength of that we have completely changed our minds about staying team yellow,and have decided to find out the gender,as i feel i will help me embrace the pregnancy a bit more.We have a scan booked at 18 weeks,june 5th and we are both really looking forward to it.
:dust:


----------



## Princesskell

Sorry you've been having a tricky time Dogtanian...I am so glad things are looking better and the professionals have been looking after you :hugs:

Good idea about the gender scan to make you feel more of a connection. I do think what you are feeling is common with second baby anyway though? I planned this second child, ttc'ed excitedly for several months and was ecstatic with the bfp, but since each step has almost been an anticlimax?? and I feel so guilty saying it. I do just feel this baby is not as 'real' as F was?? :shrug: Maybe because I haven't the time to focus on it as much? Or maybe because of the guilt I still have over having another child? Anyway I'm sure we will all be just as connected once they are safely in our arms.

Excited to see what you are having Dogtanian...any inklings? xxx


----------



## Dogtanian

Everything you have said is so right PK,i was so into TTC and mega excited when i got my BFP,but the whole experience has just been so different with a 2 year old to deal with.Im trying not to dwell on it and just embrace these new experiences,no matter how exhausted i feel!
I really dont have any inklings,if i had to guess at gunpoint i would say girl but its really not based on any sort of mothers intuition,i dont think i have any! lol
Hubs thinks its a boy,but this time we just dont have a feeling either way,so we are now very anxious to find out.
Do you have a feeling with yours?
:dust:


----------



## Princesskell

I really don't know...some days I think boy and some girl, I felt like this last time!


----------



## Jalanis22

I dont know about you ladies but my boobs are killingggggg me! I noticed everytime i get out of the shower my nips get a bit crusty like if its colostrum. I havent leaked as with my LO just yet.


----------



## Twinklie12

My boobs are finally not as sore, but as I'm usually pretty small chested - I'm loving the larger girls! haha


----------



## Jalanis22

Haha twinkle i hate mine! I already had boobs so now bigger ughh lol..i was 34c now im 34d omgggg lord help me lol


----------



## MarieMo7

Ugh.
Why do I have to be craving a deli sandwich? 
I swear this happens only when I'm pregnant and can't have deli meat.
I might have to get sandwich stuff for dinner tonight...so I can heat it up to steaming, blah blah blah.

But now I don't know what to have for lunch. Dilemmas, dilemmas. It's only 10:30am, though...I have some time to think ;)


----------



## Twinklie12

I crave italian subs sometimes now. I had one a few weeks ago at home where I could heat it up first. It's not the same though!


----------



## Jalanis22

Not sure about you all but here we have Subway i usedddd to love it now i cant even see a damn pic about it i hate it. Its weird how pregnancy affects favorite foods


----------



## GeralynB

Jalanis22 said:


> Haha twinkle i hate mine! I already had boobs so now bigger ughh lol..i was 34c now im 34d omgggg lord help me lol

I had big boobs before I was pregnant 36D. Now they ginormous! I don't even know what size they are...the DD maternity bra I ordered barely fits


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Dogtanian said:


> Hey everyone,
> Havnt been on for a while and just read through all the posts.Glad everyone is doing well,and congrats on all the gender reveals.
> I havnt been great,since 12 weeks ive been to the hospital twice,once for severe HG,and a few days ago for bleeding,which has now stopped.Thankfully everything is fine with baby,we have had a couple of extra scans due to the hospital visits,and its been lovely to see baby wiggling around.
> Im 17 weeks and still feel like im yet to start enjoying my pregnancy,last time was just wonderful,and i expected the same this time.
> On the strength of that we have completely changed our minds about staying team yellow,and have decided to find out the gender,as i feel i will help me embrace the pregnancy a bit more.We have a scan booked at 18 weeks,june 5th and we are both really looking forward to it.
> :dust:


Ohh noo! I really feel for you my HG still ruling me. I do hope your feeling better now and fingers crossed things start to improve for you. 

As for finding out, can totally relate to how you feel about trying to get a connection. Ive felt so mentally distant from this baby as feels more like ive been tortured, might seem far fetched to some but im sure HG suffers understand completely. 

I hope you enjoy your scan and it brings you closer together.

* ps im saying girl :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Princesskell said:


> I agree with Anniebobs, it totally depends on the baby for clothes. gestation and size. F was 7 days over (sorry mummytoamber November was a typo!! :blush: meant January!) and born at 9lbs, she naturally is slim but with long limbs and torso so I never needed tiny baby and she only lasted in newborn a few weeks. But due to her being very sicky, we did use a fair few changes of clothes within those first weeks. I kept her in babygros for the first few weeks though, rather than proper outfits, it was easier and they look more newborn that way! I would say unless scans are showing otherwise forget tiny baby items and just buy a small selection of newborns. If you go into labour early someone can rush and get you some last minute tiny outfts and then when baby girl comes you can see how big she is and what she needs?
> 
> mummytoamber that is such a cool story! What was the Grandad's name? Could it be incorporated somehow with this baby?
> My Grandad passed away coming up for a year ago and his birthday was the 11th of November so I do feel his spirit is with us with this baby. If it is a boy we are thinking of including Eric as a middle name in honour.

He was called Philip, it would nice to do something. My girls dont have middle names, not sure it would be fair to give this baby one. 
Aww im sorry to hear that, i really like Eric. Going to say 11th could have been a date for you, but would that make you over 42w?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I had an addiction for subway last pregnancy was costing a small fortune. 

Ive had crusty nips for a few weeks, lush! Yet squeeze them and nothing lol


Im small chest, still am :( they never grow! im jealous of you lucky ones. Do get fraction bigger when milk comes in but if anything just feel sore and 100 tonne haha.


----------



## enan88

Ladies, I heard about this old wives tales... and i'm quite interested in the heart rate. It says that if you have 140 or more is a girl and if its 140 or less is a boy... mine is exactly 140 hahahaha what would be considered?

has any of you checked this before and it was right? x


----------



## laurarebecca1

enan88 said:


> Ladies, I heard about this old wives tales... and i'm quite interested in the heart rate. It says that if you have 140 or more is a girl and if its 140 or less is a boy... mine is exactly 140 hahahaha what would be considered?
> 
> has any of you checked this before and it was right? x

I'm having a baby girl and hers has always been 154-165 so yeah id say it's right for me!! 

I wouldn't trust it though, just like the Chinese gender prediction; that said boy for me :/ lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

enan88 said:


> Ladies, I heard about this old wives tales... and i'm quite interested in the heart rate. It says that if you have 140 or more is a girl and if its 140 or less is a boy... mine is exactly 140 hahahaha what would be considered?
> 
> has any of you checked this before and it was right? x

I dont believe in HR at all. Heres a link i like : 

https://www.in-gender.com/Gender-Prediction/Fetal-Heart-Rate.aspx

Both of my girls were in 160 but they were constant movers so HR would be higher.


----------



## enan88

OH! interesting! Is although, quite fun to do those things :) I have no idea what is going to be yet, and honestly I have no gut feeling of it's going to be a boy or a girl... just me. Can't wait to know. 

Btw another question ( I know I'm loaded with them ) Is it possible to feel baby move? By move I mean kind of bubbles poping in my belly and no ( sorry for rudeness) Gas coming out. My midwife said it's absolutely possible! But what to know your experience in this too! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ive felt this baby since week 11 as what ive felt only got stronger and more often. I can tell differance with gas it bubbles high up above belly button or down by the back hahaha. 
ive felt baby bubble from hair line up about 2" 

I didnt feel anything till 22w with my first.


----------



## MissyLissy

My MIL's birthday is 11/9 and she also said she hopes the babies aren't born that day! Not sure what here reasoning is.... I actually share a birthday with my grandma and I love it! I think my grandma thinks its kind of special too (I was first grandchild, as these babies will be too). Oh well... They will come when they come. I'm just hoping mine aren't born too early being twins and the higher risk for preterm labor. I'm starting to get a bit nervous about that. Making it anytime into November/late October is my goal.


----------



## MarieMo7

I felt my first around 21 weeks (with anterior, low-lying placenta, making it harder to feel movement). This one felt around 14 weeks, just a few times, but more consistently now at 15 weeks.


----------



## Jalanis22

MummyToAmberx said:


> I had an addiction for subway last pregnancy was costing a small fortune.
> 
> Ive had crusty nips for a few weeks, lush! Yet squeeze them and nothing lol
> 
> 
> Im small chest, still am :( they never grow! im jealous of you lucky ones. Do get fraction bigger when milk comes in but if anything just feel sore and 100 tonne haha.

If i squeeze my nips...it does come out so im hoping i wont leak early again:wacko:


----------



## Jalanis22

enan88 said:


> Ladies, I heard about this old wives tales... and i'm quite interested in the heart rate. It says that if you have 140 or more is a girl and if its 140 or less is a boy... mine is exactly 140 hahahaha what would be considered?
> 
> has any of you checked this before and it was right? x

It was not right for me...chinese gender predicted boy and was right and my babys HB is 162 so dont go based on the heart rate prediction.


----------



## kazine

Announced our baby girl's name on Facebook tonight, everyone seems to like it :) We were going to keep it a secret until birth just because I know what can happen if you announce names early but just went with it and glad to have no more secrets now.

(I won't be posting her name online)


----------



## Princesskell

My boobs are pretty big now...yuk!! Nothing coming out yet though :wacko:

Mummytoamber I'm hoping to try and stick to the midwife's edd which would make the 11th 13 days over? So possible??


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Jalanis22 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> I had an addiction for subway last pregnancy was costing a small fortune.
> 
> Ive had crusty nips for a few weeks, lush! Yet squeeze them and nothing lol
> 
> 
> Im small chest, still am :( they never grow! im jealous of you lucky ones. Do get fraction bigger when milk comes in but if anything just feel sore and 100 tonne haha.
> 
> If i squeeze my nips...it does come out so im hoping i wont leak early again:wacko:Click to expand...

one thing thats never happened to me either, like proper leak. Where people say can see wet patch on your top lol. 


PK - ahh yes maybe then. Be interesring to see :)


----------



## kazine

It's real, I haven't just stuffed a balloon up my top! (Sometimes when I look in the mirror I think I might have!)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

MarieMo7 said:


> Ugh.
> Why do I have to be craving a deli sandwich?
> I swear this happens only when I'm pregnant and can't have deli meat.
> I might have to get sandwich stuff for dinner tonight...so I can heat it up to steaming, blah blah blah.
> 
> But now I don't know what to have for lunch. Dilemmas, dilemmas. It's only 10:30am, though...I have some time to think ;)

I have been craving deli meat sandwiches too, but I don't like the thought of hot deli meat :(


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Aww, I can't wait to feel my baby move, I hope it doesn't take me forever to feel him/her as this is my first. I also can't wait to know the gender for sure. Chinese gender says boy, ring on a string says girl, and the heart beat is 170, but I know none of these are proof. I have my gender scan June 14th, and I hope the time flys by!


----------



## laurarebecca1

We have our baby girls name picked (she says!)

We are sure on the first name and I love the middle name but OH wants to have a few options for the middle names before we decide although he does like the middle name! It's a very pretty little girls name!

Kazine my bump is similar to yours by evening time!! In the morning it's smaller but still noticeable!! I'll attach a picture in a sec!

The photo is 16 weeks first thing in the morning and I'll be doing another tomorrow at 17 weeks! If I remember I'll do a morning and evening shot to show the difference!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hopefulfor1st

enan88 said:


> Ladies, I heard about this old wives tales... and i'm quite interested in the heart rate. It says that if you have 140 or more is a girl and if its 140 or less is a boy... mine is exactly 140 hahahaha what would be considered?
> 
> has any of you checked this before and it was right? x

My boy was always 145-150


----------



## hopefulfor1st

On my way to our gender scan then birthday lunch with the family!! Maybe go buy a few things for baby after and hubby has made me an amazing cake for tonight!


----------



## Twinklie12

Yay hopeful, enjoy!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I can't believe I am showing so much already, I feel big for 13 weeks, but I have only gained 3 pounds so far. Here is a picture I just took about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## cncem

Just found out today it's a Girlllllllll!!!!! Yay!!


----------



## cncem

Very cute bump Lovetoteach!! I wish I looked like that lol.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

hopefulfor1st said:


> On my way to our gender scan then birthday lunch with the family!! Maybe go buy a few things for baby after and hubby has made me an amazing cake for tonight!

How exciting! Sounds like an amazing day for you.


----------



## Jalanis22

Congrats cncm! Cant wait to see what everyone else is having.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I will post a bump pic later! I am huuuuge yet I've lost 11 pounds. Pregnancy is the only time I have a metabolism


----------



## Lovetoteach86

cncem said:


> Just found out today it's a Girlllllllll!!!!! Yay!!

Congrats!


----------



## GeralynB

enan88 said:


> Ladies, I heard about this old wives tales... and i'm quite interested in the heart rate. It says that if you have 140 or more is a girl and if its 140 or less is a boy... mine is exactly 140 hahahaha what would be considered?
> 
> has any of you checked this before and it was right? x

My boy was 164 so not right for me.



enan88 said:


> OH! interesting! Is although, quite fun to do those things :) I have no idea what is going to be yet, and honestly I have no gut feeling of it's going to be a boy or a girl... just me. Can't wait to know.
> 
> Btw another question ( I know I'm loaded with them ) Is it possible to feel baby move? By move I mean kind of bubbles poping in my belly and no ( sorry for rudeness) Gas coming out. My midwife said it's absolutely possible! But what to know your experience in this too! x

I felt baby move starting at 15 weeks but it wasn't consistent. This is my first. Now I feel him everyday



cncem said:


> Just found out today it's a Girlllllllll!!!!! Yay!!

Yay congrats!


----------



## Leinzlove

I eat deli Meat. I know it says I shouldn't but I always have. 

Don't base Heart rates on gender prediction. Mine have been 160, 135, 145 and all :pink:!

I'm also feeling movement. It started at 13 weeks and now its pretty consistent bouts when I'm lying down or drinking something cold.

Hopeful: Can't wait to hear :pink:! :)

Welcome Annie: Of course this is your rainbow. <3


----------



## hopefulfor1st

It's a girl!! 

And the HR was 141.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

hopefulfor1st said:


> It's a girl!!
> 
> And the HR was 141.

Yay!! Congrats :)


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats on team pink hopeful!!!


----------



## DissySunshine

I work at a meats shop part-time, and it is IMPOSSIBLE for me not to eat our deli meats from time to time. I know it's not a good thing, but then I remember that my mom 1) drank coffee more than water with me 2)ate anything and everything she desired and 3)smoked and I turned out pretty awesome. So I think fudging on some lunchmeat every once in a while is fine :)


I honestly feel like I'm growing a baby in my butt - it's gotten bigger than by stomach my far. 15 Weeks today and I still just feel fat, not pregnant. Waiting for the defined bump like you girls have!


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats cncem! Girl yay!


----------



## Jalanis22

:yipee: hopeful! Huge congrats! 

I noticed my toes swolled up a little...im soo not missing this at all blahhhh.


----------



## cncem

Thanks for the congrats ladies!! We're really excited!

And Congrats hopeful!!! I saw you were on your way to your gender scan when I posted and I know it is ridiculous but I felt a little bad, like I'd stolen your thunder, lol.


----------



## MarieMo7

Congrats on the pink bumps, ladies!!


----------



## MarieMo7

I just found out that a friend (close friend, high school BFF, now we interact on Facebook), miscarried two weeks ago. She was due two days after me. 
I'm heartbroken for her. I am so, so sad, and it's not even my baby. 
They'd announced on Facebook at 12 weeks, after and appt where everything looked perfect. Then a week later, she lost her baby. 
I'm in shock.


----------



## Leinzlove

Cncem & Hopeful: Yay! Congrats on Team :pink:! Woooo! 

MarieMo: How devastating! I'm so sorry to hear that. :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Congrats on the pink bumps! 

Lovely bump photos :D 

Sorry to hear that marie that must be heart breaking.

I eat deli meats, i 'try' everything still. 
Baby or belly accepts ; burgers, tuna, ice cream and salty crackers the most. What a diet haha


----------



## laurarebecca1

I agree with everything in moderation! I don't like quite a lot of the 'banned' foods anyway! 

I've got my 16 week midwives appointment today, hope everything's fine!


----------



## Princesskell

cncem said:


> Just found out today it's a Girlllllllll!!!!! Yay!!




hopefulfor1st said:


> It's a girl!!
> 
> And the HR was 141.

 eeeeeeeeeek more pink bundles!!! Congratulations ladies...gorgeous news. I will go put more pink on our front page :happydance: :cloud9:

If anybody wants to share final names they have decided upon I can add them to the front page too?? :thumbup:



MarieMo7 said:


> I just found out that a friend (close friend, high school BFF, now we interact on Facebook), miscarried two weeks ago. She was due two days after me.
> I'm heartbroken for her. I am so, so sad, and it's not even my baby.
> They'd announced on Facebook at 12 weeks, after and appt where everything looked perfect. Then a week later, she lost her baby.
> I'm in shock.

 that is such devastating news....so sorry for your friend xxx



laurarebecca1 said:


> I agree with everything in moderation! I don't like quite a lot of the 'banned' foods anyway!
> 
> I've got my 16 week midwives appointment today, hope everything's fine!

good luck today Laura.

Loving everybodies bumps! Xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Oh and happy birthday Hopeful!! What a lovely birthday present! Xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

MarieMo, how dreadful. Hugs to your friend. :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Argh thrush is annoying me now it wont go away and stay away!


----------



## GeralynB

We can't decide on a name. We have the two middle names picked out. They will be David for DHs father and Phillip for mine. Now if we could only pick a first name


----------



## DissySunshine

What are some of your options, Geralyn? If you don't mind sharing. I always love hearing names :) Boy names are kind of hard to choose!


----------



## kazine

I don't want to share baby's name online. SO you're either just going to have to put Alpini, or I'm going to have to give her an alternative online-name.


----------



## MissyLissy

I think I have two boys names picked out (thought I was set on one in case it was one boy, but now I'm really starting to like choice #2 quite a bit as well, so up for debate I guess if there is one boy).

We have one girls name... But it's up for debate (I like just the nn version, DH wants a longer name and use the nn regularly), and we really haven't thought much about a second girl name yet.


----------



## trying2becalm

Hi Ladies

Not been on B&B for a while. Coming back as I am expecting baby number 2!!

It is a bit different to the first time as DD keeps me very busy plus I am back at work (since 1st May) so need to take time out to think about the little miracle I am carrying around everyday. 

Currently 17 weeks - it is flying by. 

How is everyone here today?


----------



## Twinklie12

Welcome trying!!! This is a fun fast thread, enjoy!


----------



## laurarebecca1

My ever expanding bump, huge difference between before eating and after eating lol!! Both taken today at 17 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 71.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## GeralynB

DissySunshine said:


> What are some of your options, Geralyn? If you don't mind sharing. I always love hearing names :) Boy names are kind of hard to choose!

We're keeping names a surprise from friends and family but I'd love to get some opinions from you guys.
Here are some we've been talking about
1. Colin David Phillip
2. Gavin David Phillip 
3. Owen David Philip 
4. Nathaniel David Phillip 

Boys names are def hard!


----------



## salu_34

I guess you have to take the good with the bad. Was feeling so good the past couple weeks, then yesterday was hit by a bad headache and vomiting. Not an enjoyable day at all. Feeling much better today, thank god !

Congrats to those who have found out gender! 15 weeks tomorrow so can't wait until my next appointment so dr can book the gender scan.


----------



## Princesskell

trying2becalm said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Not been on B&B for a while. Coming back as I am expecting baby number 2!!
> 
> It is a bit different to the first time as DD keeps me very busy plus I am back at work (since 1st May) so need to take time out to think about the little miracle I am carrying around everyday.
> 
> Currently 17 weeks - it is flying by.
> 
> How is everyone here today?

Welcome to the thread and congratulations! :dohh: I will add you to the front page :hugs:
Xxx


laurarebecca1 said:


> My ever expanding bump, huge difference between before eating and after eating lol!! Both taken today at 17 weeks!

awww cute! That is just what mine does, I wake up with the body of someone 18 weeks pregnant and go to bed with a full term baby belly!! :haha:


----------



## MarieMo7

Geralyn, I think ALL of those names are awesome, but I'm partial to Gavin. It's common, but still unique. I like it!


----------



## Princesskell

GeralynB said:


> DissySunshine said:
> 
> 
> What are some of your options, Geralyn? If you don't mind sharing. I always love hearing names :) Boy names are kind of hard to choose!
> 
> We're keeping names a surprise from friends and family but I'd love to get some opinions from you guys.
> Here are some we've been talking about
> 1. Colin David Phillip
> 2. Gavin David Phillip
> 3. Owen David Philip
> 4. Nathaniel David Phillip
> 
> Boys names are def hard!Click to expand...

I love David Phillip as the middle names, they flow so nicely.
I like Owen or Nathaniel best out of your first names...I like Nate for short.
I too find boys names so tricky, they somehow seem like you can be less adventurous than with girls? Xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

I love Gavin too! My DH talked a bit about names on a walk after dinner last night. I think us agreeing is going to be horrendous!!! He doesn't seem to like anything. Here are my current lists, ever growing though as I hear new ones I like:

Boy:
Landon
Brandon
Bradley (DH's pick) 
Austin
Logan

Girls:
Hailey
Taylor (DH's pick)
Kailey
Kylie


----------



## GeralynB

MarieMo7 said:


> Geralyn, I think ALL of those names are awesome, but I'm partial to Gavin. It's common, but still unique. I like it!

Right now Gavin is my favorite. Last week it was Colin and that's the one DH likes best. I'm trying to get him on board with Gavin nowI just have to keep saying the name and eventually he'll like it lol
And yesterday I was saying all the names to my bump and I swear he kicked when I said Gavin!



Princesskell said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DissySunshine said:
> 
> 
> What are some of your options, Geralyn? If you don't mind sharing. I always love hearing names :) Boy names are kind of hard to choose!
> 
> We're keeping names a surprise from friends and family but I'd love to get some opinions from you guys.
> Here are some we've been talking about
> 1. Colin David Phillip
> 2. Gavin David Phillip
> 3. Owen David Philip
> 4. Nathaniel David Phillip
> 
> Boys names are def hard!Click to expand...
> 
> I love David Phillip as the middle names, they flow so nicely.
> I like Owen or Nathaniel best out of your first names...I like Nate for short.
> I too find boys names so tricky, they somehow seem like you can be less adventurous than with girls? XxxClick to expand...

At first DH didn't want to do 2 middle names and he said we could just do my father but I said I really wanted both names. I really love my FIL and want his name in there too. I love Nate for shortthat's what we would call him if we pick that one


----------



## DragonflyWing

I'm having such a hard time with names! I've read through so many baby names websites, and I can't find anything I like! Especially for boys names...I literally don't like any boy names. I always like other people's choices for their babies, but none of them stand out to me as something I'd use for my own child. It's so strange. It's slightly better with girl names, I at least have a short list of those.

DH is no help, he just keeps suggesting names like Magnus and Olaf.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I find it impossible to name before meeting baby, we've never spent much time on names before. Done a small list in the past, Hollie was not on last one. Just what i seen when i held and looked at her :)


----------



## laurarebecca1

I'm kind of glad baby is a girl because boys name are so hard! We've had girls names picked out since before we got pregnant but boys names we always disagreed on!!

Because of OH is African, she will also be given an African name by OHs parents which they will call her; poor baby will be so confused!! She will no doubt have about 10 nicknames as well, our dog has about 20 lol


----------



## Dogtanian

Im with eveyone on boys names,i dont really like many.There are plenty that i think are nice enough,but nothing seems good enough.For this reason only i hope its a girl!
:dust:


----------



## Princesskell

Twinklie12 said:


> I love Gavin too! My DH talked a bit about names on a walk after dinner last night. I think us agreeing is going to be horrendous!!! He doesn't seem to like anything. Here are my current lists, ever growing though as I hear new ones I like:
> 
> Boy:
> Landon
> Brandon
> Bradley (DH's pick)
> Austin
> Logan
> 
> Girls:
> Hailey
> Taylor (DH's pick)
> Kailey
> Kylie

Faves from your list are Austin and Taylor. It's so interesting how different names are here in the UK! Xxx


----------



## DissySunshine

GeralynB said:


> DissySunshine said:
> 
> 
> What are some of your options, Geralyn? If you don't mind sharing. I always love hearing names :) Boy names are kind of hard to choose!
> 
> We're keeping names a surprise from friends and family but I'd love to get some opinions from you guys.
> Here are some we've been talking about
> 1. Colin David Phillip
> 2. Gavin David Phillip
> 3. Owen David Philip
> 4. Nathaniel David Phillip
> 
> Boys names are def hard!Click to expand...

Ah! I brought up all of those names with DH but he was not a fan...almost had him on Owen, though. Love Colin!

AFM, We've finally decided on a boy name and a girl name!

Boy - Eli (ee-lie) Allan L.
Girl - Kella Marie L.

DH has been lovingly cooing "old mcdonald had a farm...Eli Eli O...." <3 It's funny and sweet!


----------



## Jalanis22

Its been so hard for me on choosing a boy name..i had a girl name picked out 'Isabella' i was so convinced it was a girl and once i saw the knockers i was like oopsie nevermind lol. But super happy a boy i Didnt expect it at all.


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## Princesskell

^ oooooops!! Xxx


----------



## MissyLissy

I'm the opposite! I have two boys names I love that DH also agrees with, and only one girls name that I adore, and DH is only so so. 

My boy names are:
Declan Richard
Graham Theodore 

I now like both so much, I'm not sure which I'd choose if it's just one boy.

Girl names:
Norah Irene (Irene after my grandma, non-negotiable). DH not sold on Norah, but he does like Eleanor and we'd call her Nora. Not sure I like that though. DH loves Adeline- I'm not sold. We just can't agree in this category.


----------



## Leinzlove

I've ran out of girl names! 

Twinklie: I love Landon, Bradley... All of them. :)

I really love Gavin! :)

Afm: I'm having a hard time with girl names... So far I have Rylin (Rye Lynn). But I'm hoping I can finally sell it to DH. He says he doesn't like how it sounds. :nope:


----------



## cncem

Introducing Macie Christine!! She is the most beautiful thing I've ever seen and I can't wait to meet her. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







macie 1.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 7









macie 2.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Leinzlove

I love Macie Christine! So pretty and gorgeous baby! :)


----------



## Princesskell

Hi Macie Christine...beautiful! :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

Hi Macie!!!! Adorable!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

17+2 bump pics (plus Jace lol) and my potty shot

https://s15.postimg.org/sdtqbr3cb/image.jpg

https://s15.postimg.org/hctzszlpn/image.jpg


how to screenshot on windows


----------



## Leinzlove

WHOA! Hopeful, I'm envious... Your bump is gorgeous! <3

Here is my potty shot! :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1690.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MissyLissy

Wow! Beautiful bump, hopeful!


----------



## Rhapsodi

Love your bump hopeful! 

Macie Christine is a beautiful name I like most other names too! 

We have decided to stay team yellow. 

Our names we like are:
Lucette AnnaLynn or AnnEllie (Lucy for short)
Michaela Mae (Kaela for short)
Quinn Matthew
Levi Michael


----------



## Leinzlove

I love Lucy! I would so use that as a first name if my sister wasn't Lusetta. We call her Lucy!

I love both Quinn and Levi.


----------



## MissyLissy

I love Levi! That was also on my list. I also really like Asher for a boy.

Other girl names I like:
Charlotte
Elisabeth
Ella
Emma
Annalise 
(But I really have my heart set on Nora(h) -undecided about the h on the end. I just need to get DH fully on board. Assuming at least one is a girl anyway). DH loves Adeline or Adelyn but call her Addie. I like it, but think its a bit trendy.


----------



## MissyLissy

Leinzlove said:


> I love Lucy! I would so use that as a first name if my sister wasn't Lusetta. We call her Lucy!
> 
> I love both Quinn and Levi.


I would have strongly considered Nicholas, even though it's my brother's name if my best friend didn't just named her son that! I've always loved the name, and the fact that it's my bro's name didn't deter me much. If you love Lucy, your sister might be kind of honored! Unless you think it's just too confusing.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Weve been to see postman pat movie today was good haha.

Went out witj hubby last night a meal, been dying to go out for months! I loved it, i had 3 course (slowly) omg it was just amazing to out, relaxing and enjoying my food. 

I posted my first bump photo on my fb, got all replies of your huge, sure its only one etc etc. 
Im in no hurry to add another.


----------



## Princesskell

Gorgeous bump hopeful!

Love the names Rhapsodi and missylissy...particularly like Asher.

Mummytoamber I bet your bump is perfect...people think they are being funny I suppose?? :shrug:


----------



## mandaa1220

5 hours until the gender scan!


----------



## Jalanis22

I lovee feelng my baby move. Its more consistent now than the flutters i had before.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Jalanis22 said:


> I lovee feelng my baby move. Its more consistent now than the flutters i had before.

I am the same, almost all day I can feel her move or kick inside me! It's usually very low down, only felt her from the outside once so far though, can't wait for OH to feel her; she doesn't like playing ball lol she stops moving when OH puts his hand on my bump. Poor daddy feels like he's missing out!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

mandaa1220 said:


> 5 hours until the gender scan!

Yey! Enjoy your scan. Look forward to hearing what team your on.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Princesskell said:


> Gorgeous bump hopeful!
> 
> Love the names Rhapsodi and missylissy...particularly like Asher.
> 
> Mummytoamber I bet your bump is perfect...people think they are being funny I suppose?? :shrug:

god knows, they'll be in for a shocker when i add the next no doubt ill be twice the size :p 
I aint gained no weight so im not complaining.


----------



## Jalanis22

I know laura...DH has felt the baby mov before. I also feel the baby low don around the mid section under the belly button. I was planning on using doppler this a.m but then i felt him moving around and thought to myself nevermind i dont need it. Its either going bad or the doppler needs another darn battery not sure.


----------



## MissyLissy

About when can you start to feel proper movement? I still haven't felt much of anything at 14+5. Can't wait for that though! I'm guessing a while longer since this is my first?


----------



## laurarebecca1

MissyLissy said:


> About when can you start to feel proper movement? I still haven't felt much of anything at 14+5. Can't wait for that though! I'm guessing a while longer since this is my first?

This week is when I noticed it a lot more; it's like spasms and movement really low down, I know it's her cos on scan her legs were down there lol plus I put doppler there and she kicks!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

M&P Sola reduced to £199

https://m.hotukdeals.com/deals/mama...95-only-199-95-bounty-1918523?mforwarded=true


----------



## Jalanis22

Missy everyone is different but from weeks 12-14 i felt flutters not much then i didnt feel none for a couple of weeks but last week and this week its more. Its consistent and you will just feel like a huge bubble pop or moving lol i love it.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Everybody's bumps and ultrasound pictures are adorable. There sure are a lot of girls in the making! I can't wait until my gender scan :) This thread moves so fast that I usually have to read three or four pages worth of comments every time I log on. There is so much new news all the time with all the November babies.


----------



## MarieMo7

Cncem - I laughed when I saw your baby girl's name. My name is Marie Christine and for a minute I totally thought that's what I read! I was like, no way, that's me! Lol. 

But I love the name Macie. Adorable!


----------



## MarieMo7

I felt DD at 21 weeks. This one I felt at 14 weeks. Now I feel it pretty much daily, just not consistently. But I do know what I'm looking for (sort of). I still sometimes think, hmmm is that gas? But then I wait a minute and it's obvious one way or the other, lol!


----------



## Princesskell

mandaa1220 said:


> 5 hours until the gender scan!

Waiting patiently...what do you guess? Xxx

Mariemo that's funny a namesake!

Good deal mummytoamber...I liked that one last time

Xxx


----------



## kazine

Missy you shouldn't worry about not feeling anything. You are still really early to be feeling movement. I felt it for first time at 17+2.


----------



## Leinzlove

MarieMo7 said:


> I felt DD at 21 weeks. This one I felt at 14 weeks. Now I feel it pretty much daily, just not consistently. But I do know what I'm looking for (sort of). I still sometimes think, hmmm is that gas? But then I wait a minute and it's obvious one way or the other, lol!

This is me also at this point. :) It's earlier if you've been pregnant before as your muscles have already been stretched. You know what it feels like. It also depends on position of your placenta.

I think they say most women feel first flutters between 16-18 weeks. But there is a wide variation and it could take until 25 weeks. (You don't start kick counts until 28 weeks.)


----------



## Traveling mom

We started our baby registry today! It's an overwhelming process so I thought we should go ahead and start! We did get lots of goodies!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MissyLissy

kazine said:


> Missy you shouldn't worry about not feeling anything. You are still really early to be feeling movement. I felt it for first time at 17+2.

Thanks Kazine. :) I'm not really worried... I know I'm still early. Just anxious/excited to feel movement. Hopefully I don't need to wait too long!


----------



## cncem

Traveling mom said:


> We started our baby registry today! It's an overwhelming process so I thought we should go ahead and start! We did get lots of goodies!

Ooooh I love goodies!! Can you point me in the right direction? I know it's alot of hard work. Do I just start signing up for stuff?


----------



## mandaa1220

Baby BOY!!! :blue:
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound Caleb Thomas 5.31.14 Edited.jpg
File size: 60.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Traveling mom

cncem said:


> Traveling mom said:
> 
> 
> We started our baby registry today! It's an overwhelming process so I thought we should go ahead and start! We did get lots of goodies!
> 
> Ooooh I love goodies!! Can you point me in the right direction? I know it's alot of hard work. Do I just start signing up for stuff?Click to expand...

Well I think you can do it all online but we went into the store so I could see it all in person and touch it all. We are staying team yellow so I figured it wasn't too early to start. I found lots of good stuff to add and I can only imagine how overboard I could go if I knew the gender. One nice thing is if you go into the store to start the registry you don't have to do it all in one day. I can add things to my registry online. I haven't added a stroller or car seat yet because I need to do some major research, same with bottles. We went to a store called buy buy baby today and will probably register at babies r us as well to give people options.


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow, look at how much baby has grown! :) Congrats on team :blue:!


----------



## cncem

Thanks Traveling, so you just go into stores and register and they give you free stuff? That is awesome, free is my favorite price!!

Congrats on your baby boy Mandaa!! Boys are fun!

Speaking of names (as I read through the posts) my middle name is Nichole (I really don't like my first name and have never gone by it, I've been Nikki from birth) and I was a single mom at the time I had my son so I named him after me, Nicholas Christopher. Interestingly my husband, whom I met when Nic was one, is named Christopher, and he adopted my son, so they have the same name, lol. We have a baby blanket of my husband's from when he was a child and Christopher Minnies is stitched on the inside, so we added Nicholas to the front, and it was Nic's blanket at daycare. 

My daughter's name is Natalie Paige, I picked that one too. 

I have a nephew named Declan and I'd never heard the name before. I like that one.


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats on the boy mandaa!


----------



## mandaa1220

Thanks guys! Were beyond excited!


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats on a boy!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

congrats on the blue bump :)


----------



## Princesskell

A blue one!!! Congratulations mandaa!! Xxx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Congrats on a baby boy!


----------



## MissyLissy

cncem said:


> Thanks Traveling, so you just go into stores and register and they give you free stuff? That is awesome, free is my favorite price!!
> 
> Congrats on your baby boy Mandaa!! Boys are fun!
> 
> Speaking of names (as I read through the posts) my middle name is Nichole (I really don't like my first name and have never gone by it, I've been Nikki from birth) and I was a single mom at the time I had my son so I named him after me, Nicholas Christopher. Interestingly my husband, whom I met when Nic was one, is named Christopher, and he adopted my son, so they have the same name, lol. We have a baby blanket of my husband's from when he was a child and Christopher Minnies is stitched on the inside, so we added Nicholas to the front, and it was Nic's blanket at daycare.
> 
> My daughter's name is Natalie Paige, I picked that one too.
> 
> I have a nephew named Declan and I'd never heard the name before. I like that one.


Thanks! I love the name Declan. It's strong, unique (though it is on the rise in the US), but not crazy out there either. I had never heard it either until a couple years ago... But I fell in love with it (a bit embarrassed to say where... Trashy TV show Revenge:blush:). It goes really well with my Irish last name. To date it's the only name , girl or boy, that both DH and I are fully on board with.


----------



## Leinzlove

I like Declan.


----------



## laurarebecca1

We've got our hearts set on Isabella. We like Isabella Grace but also Mila, Lola or Georgie as middle names, OH would like to consider a few others before we decide on middle names for sure (although I'm sure it'll be Grace lol)


----------



## Leinzlove

We moved Giana Eloise to the top of our list. (Gee Awna)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

One boys name i always wanted to use but hubby hates it. Its Wyatt


----------



## mandaa1220

Leinzlove said:


> Wow, look at how much baby has grown! :) Congrats on team :blue:!

It was so crazy to see how much bigger he is than last time - he even has all the right body parts!! :D Last time he was more of a "blob" or "peanut" as we like to say :)


----------



## mandaa1220

MummyToAmberx said:


> One boys name i always wanted to use but hubby hates it. Its Wyatt

I like Wyatt! I have a Wyatt in my program at work and he's an absolute delight!


----------



## salu_34

We haven't really started picking put names yet, but OH wants something traditional, but doesn't know what kind of name yet lol. 

Today is one of those days I don't feel pregnant. Aside from me getting a little sick after eating breakfast, I don't feel it at all today :( kind of upsets me.


----------



## Twinklie12

Don't worry Salu I am sure everything is fine!!! Totally normal for second. Tri. :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Salu ive not actually had a ' i feel pregnant day' 

Its either im sick and headache with dizziness that makez me feel hungover/stomach bug.

Then i feel like my normal self, ive got fair bit of energy on my good days. 

Most days i look at my belly and think isnt a baby in there... haha. 
I think be between 22-24w it really sinks in and i start to have im pregnant days.


----------



## MissyLissy

salu_34 said:


> We haven't really started picking put names yet, but OH wants something traditional, but doesn't know what kind of name yet lol.
> 
> Today is one of those days I don't feel pregnant. Aside from me getting a little sick after eating breakfast, I don't feel it at all today :( kind of upsets me.

I haven't had an "I feel pregnant day" in at least a couple weeks. If I hadn't just listened to babies heartbeats yesterday on Doppler, or if my belly wasn't getting bigger...I'd honestly have no idea. I feel 100% my normal self. Don't stress. :flower:


----------



## Princesskell

laurarebecca1 said:


> We've got our hearts set on Isabella. We like Isabella Grace but also Mila, Lola or Georgie as middle names, OH would like to consider a few others before we decide on middle names for sure (although I'm sure it'll be Grace lol)

 I love Isabella and Bella for short! I prefer it with Grace or Georgie personally, I love the other two middle names, but sound a bit too L'??



Leinzlove said:


> We moved Giana Eloise to the top of our list. (Gee Awna)

that's a cool name :thumbup:


My list is way too long to share on here yet, but dh says he doesnt want to start narrowing down until 20weeks.


----------



## littlefishygg

Me and my OH are still debating names. I am English and he is Portuguese and we haven't decided on whether we want to go with an English or Portuguese name. Our favourites on both sides are Noah and Santiago. So very different ideas, we both like both names, we might end up having to wait until he is born to decided which is suits but I really would like to decide a name soon so I can start referring to him by name soon.


----------



## GeralynB

I don't feel pregnant except when I have to pee all the time


----------



## Princesskell

Littlefishyegg...what about Noah Santiago as his full name? I agree sometimes with waiting though to see what they look like. Last time I had 2 favourite girls names and thought one suited a chubbier baby and one a longer leaner baby...when she came out she definitely fit one more than the other! Xxx


----------



## littlefishygg

Princesskell said:


> Littlefishyegg...what about Noah Santiago as his full name? I agree sometimes with waiting though to see what they look like. Last time I had 2 favourite girls names and thought one suited a chubbier baby and one a longer leaner baby...when she came out she definitely fit one more than the other! Xxx

If we have Noah as the first name we will definitely have Santiago as the middle name. I really love the name Santiago but my main concern is that he is unlikely to speak fluent Portuguese and being mixed raced he is probably just going to have slightly tanned skin and he will already have his fathers traditional Portuguese surname so I am worried that with a completely Portuguese name he is going to spend his life having to explain that he is actually British born and raised and has limited knowledge of the language and people thinking it's strange. I don't worry about people's opinions, I just don't want him to feel he is having to defend himself throughout his life.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Picked up birthing pool i won.
Im sooo pleased its larger one with seat in. Plenty of room if hubby fancies joining me. Cant wait to get it inflated and have a go haha


----------



## MarieMo7

Hubby felt baby move today! Kind of a funny story though...we'd just finished DTD and he laid down on top of me, belly to belly. I felt baby move really firmly. I asked him if he felt baby kick and he responded "I was just about to ask if that was you or the baby!" Lol! Baby was wondering what in the world Daddy was doing to Mommy. 
Anyway, it was cool. An intimate moment already, made even more special with a little nudge from our peanut.


----------



## kazine

MarieMo7 said:


> Hubby felt baby move today! Kind of a funny story though...we'd just finished DTD and he laid down on top of me, belly to belly. I felt baby move really firmly. I asked him if he felt baby kick and he responded "I was just about to ask if that was you or the baby!" Lol! Baby was wondering what in the world Daddy was doing to Mommy.
> Anyway, it was cool. An intimate moment already, made even more special with a little nudge from our peanut.

Haha thats awesome. I've been trying to get OH to feel baby move the past week. Maybe we should start DTD again! (only done it once since finding out I'm pregnant. Poor OH. I'm just not in the mood and can't stop worrying about what it will do to baby!)


----------



## MissyLissy

kazine said:


> MarieMo7 said:
> 
> 
> Hubby felt baby move today! Kind of a funny story though...we'd just finished DTD and he laid down on top of me, belly to belly. I felt baby move really firmly. I asked him if he felt baby kick and he responded "I was just about to ask if that was you or the baby!" Lol! Baby was wondering what in the world Daddy was doing to Mommy.
> Anyway, it was cool. An intimate moment already, made even more special with a little nudge from our peanut.
> 
> Haha thats awesome. I've been trying to get OH to feel baby move the past week. Maybe we should start DTD again! (only done it once since finding out I'm pregnant. Poor OH. I'm just not in the mood and can't stop worrying about what it will do to baby!)Click to expand...


Kazine, my poor DH has gotten so very little since the BFP too. Poor guys. :haha: We have only done the deed two or three times since I found out in March. :blush: I'm always worried about spotting, just not in the mood.... Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Twinklie12

DH and I certainly aren't DTD as much as when TTC but still at least once a week. DH loves the bigger boobs for sure! Haha


----------



## eyemom

I thought I was feeling the occasional possible movement thing in the last several days. But I wasn't 100% convinced. But yesterday, nothing. Another "maybe" today, but just a one time thing, and I still don't know.

I was 17+2 when I first felt my DD move. It only took me a couple of days to decide that was for sure what I was feeling. I've always heard you start feeling movement sooner with subsequent pregnancies. I'll be 17+2 on Wednesday. This is just too nerve-wracking. I guess if I really did feel something a week ago, that would be true for me. But I'm going crazy that I'm just a couple of days away from this milestone for #1, and still I'm not totally convinced about it.

Everything was fine at my 16 week appointment. But I'm still going nuts.


----------



## DissySunshine

eyemom, I've been going nuts too. I haven't had any of the typical symptoms common to pregnancy (sickness, rapid weight gain, tender breasts, etc) and so I keep waiting to at least feel the baby move so I know it's all good! Just gotta have faith in ultrasounds and heartbeats  It is nerve-wracking, though.

My hairdresser told me that decreased sex drive means it's going to be a girl...it will be interesting to see if her theory is right for me, because I think we've dtd MAYBE three times since :dohh: poor guy.


----------



## eyemom

I actually think I just felt something again, but I need it to happen again to be sure. 

Thanks Dissy. :flower: It's so hard not to worry a lot of the time!

Welp, if your hairdresser is right, then we're probably having another girl too. ;P I don't have much of a libido normally anyway. :blush: But I did for the first few weeks of pregnancy. But then I couldn't do anything b/c of my SCH. Now we have the all-clear, but no longer feeling it. So my poor DH too.


----------



## Jalanis22

Eyemom- You will know when its the baby moving. My little boy moved a lot today and it feels amazing and i can jus imagine how much hes going to move as he keeps growing. My babys movements are in between the belly button and im pubic bone in the middle.


----------



## eyemom

I know from the last time, even if I think I know, even if I'm 99.9% sure, I have to feel it several times to be 100% convinced. Just like a little while ago, there's nothing else that could have been, but I can't just rest in that until I am feeling it all the time. Especially since I can't say it feels exactly the same as it did with DD. With her it was quick, sharp jabs. This time, it's like something is rolling or bouncing in there. ;)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i never lost my drive with my girls, its been hit and miss this time, just didnt fancy maybe throwing up on him lol.


----------



## laurarebecca1

When I was feeling too sick and tired we probably only dtd 1 or 2 times a week but now id say we're back up to a lot more but no where near pre bfp amounts!

OH has mentioned that he really likes:
Isabella Zuri 

It's an African name that means beautiful. She will have a double barrel second name but both from OH (one is his mums name and other is his dad's name) 

What do you guys think? I really like Grace but I can understand him wanting her to have a name reflecting her heritage! Zuri is defo growing on me as well!


----------



## Leinzlove

I love it Laura! :)


----------



## laurarebecca1

Leinzlove said:


> I love it Laura! :)

I do but I sort of wanted a traditional name but I guess I love Isabella and I know an African name would be very special to him and mean a lot! 

It's defo growing on me! This could be our baby girls name eeekkk that's exciting!!


----------



## Dogtanian

If we have Noah as the first name we will definitely have Santiago as the middle name. I really love the name Santiago but my main concern is that he is unlikely to speak fluent Portuguese and being mixed raced he is probably just going to have slightly tanned skin and he will already have his fathers traditional Portuguese surname so I am worried that with a completely Portuguese name he is going to spend his life having to explain that he is actually British born and raised and has limited knowledge of the language and people thinking it's strange. I don't worry about people's opinions, I just don't want him to feel he is having to defend himself throughout his life.[/QUOTE]

I totally understand this,i was born and raised in England,my mother is irish and my dad is spanish and i had a spanish first name and last name.My dad left when i was young so i was never brought up speaking the language.I often have people question why i dont speak the language and its mega annoying and also random spanish portuguese and even italian people talking at me in their language!.Based on my experience i think that having Santiago as a middle name is a good idea,but it doesnt mean you shouldnt have it as a first name either,as it would be nice for him to learn to embrace his heritage.
:dust:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Dogtanian said:


> If we have Noah as the first name we will definitely have Santiago as the middle name. I really love the name Santiago but my main concern is that he is unlikely to speak fluent Portuguese and being mixed raced he is probably just going to have slightly tanned skin and he will already have his fathers traditional Portuguese surname so I am worried that with a completely Portuguese name he is going to spend his life having to explain that he is actually British born and raised and has limited knowledge of the language and people thinking it's strange. I don't worry about people's opinions, I just don't want him to feel he is having to defend himself throughout his life.

I totally understand this,i was born and raised in England,my mother is irish and my dad is spanish and i had a spanish first name and last name.My dad left when i was young so i was never brought up speaking the language.I often have people question why i dont speak the language and its mega annoying and also random spanish portuguese and even italian people talking at me in their language!.Based on my experience i think that having Santiago as a middle name is a good idea,but it doesnt mean you shouldnt have it as a first name either,as it would be nice for him to learn to embrace his heritage.
:dust:[/QUOTE]

I second this...this is what I am doing with our daughter. English first name African middle name and just by chance her second name will be English name-African name just like her daddy(even though both OH parents are African). I think it's perfect!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

We've got a name! 
Zoe Maddox Winter
Her brother is 
Jace Riley Winter I think they match well.


----------



## kazine

We're moving house in 6 days and my 20 week scan is in 2 weeks! Hurry up time! Hehe!


----------



## Twinklie12

Love both the names hopeful!


----------



## mwel8819

Is anyone dealing with migraines that didn't have them before they were pregnant? I need ideas on what is causing them and how to make them go away. :(

My blood pressure was 124/70 when they took it the other day. I figure that will be the first question.


----------



## eyemom

I get that, and I had them in the earlier few weeks of the second tri with my dd too. I think it's hormones and increased blood volume, and maybe something else I'm not thinking of right now. I was told to take a tylenol with a serving of caffeiine. I think diffusing peppermint essential oil can help a little too. Sorry you're dealing with them, it's miserable.


----------



## apple_20

mwel8819 said:


> Is anyone dealing with migraines that didn't have them before they were pregnant? I need ideas on what is causing them and how to make them go away. :(
> 
> My blood pressure was 124/70 when they took it the other day. I figure that will be the first question.

Yes I have (well bad headaches) I don't normally get headaches so I've been quite pathetic about it. I figured it was stress from work or something.


----------



## Dogtanian

laurarebecca1 said:


> When I was feeling too sick and tired we probably only dtd 1 or 2 times a week but now id say we're back up to a lot more but no where near pre bfp amounts!
> 
> OH has mentioned that he really likes:
> Isabella Zuri
> 
> It's an African name that means beautiful. She will have a double barrel second name but both from OH (one is his mums name and other is his dad's name)
> 
> What do you guys think? I really like Grace but I can understand him wanting her to have a name reflecting her heritage! Zuri is defo growing on me as well!

I think thats a lovely idea,and the two names really go together
:dust:


----------



## Twinklie12

laurarebecca1 said:


> When I was feeling too sick and tired we probably only dtd 1 or 2 times a week but now id say we're back up to a lot more but no where near pre bfp amounts!
> 
> OH has mentioned that he really likes:
> Isabella Zuri
> 
> It's an African name that means beautiful. She will have a double barrel second name but both from OH (one is his mums name and other is his dad's name)
> 
> What do you guys think? I really like Grace but I can understand him wanting her to have a name reflecting her heritage! Zuri is defo growing on me as well!

I love Isabellea Zuri! It's a great name.


----------



## Dogtanian

mwel8819 said:


> Is anyone dealing with migraines that didn't have them before they were pregnant? I need ideas on what is causing them and how to make them go away. :(
> 
> My blood pressure was 124/70 when they took it the other day. I figure that will be the first question.

I have been having them the past couple of weeks and cant work out what im doing to bring them on.I know its nothing im eating as i have many intolerances and ive cut all of them out years ago.I just have to put it down to pregnancy i suppose.They have been so severe ive had to get OH home from work.I hope things improve for you
:dust:


----------



## Twinklie12

I have also had more headaches than normal, but definitely not migraines. I do usually get mine when I am more tired (darn pregnancy fatigue) and/or stressed at work. So far lots of water and sleep is all I've bothered with doing for them as they haven't been too bad, just worse than normal.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Thanks guys, to me it doesn't sound too African but a perfect mixture and has a lovely meaning behind it. Isabella means devoted to God and Zuri means beautiful. OHs family (especially his mum) are very religious in the Christian faith so I know that'll mean a lot to them as well. Although we picked the name before knowing the meaning lol. But I also felt an English name was important as she is going to grow up here and to reflect my heritage!


----------



## Princesskell

hopefulfor1st said:


> We've got a name!
> Zoe Maddox Winter
> Her brother is
> Jace Riley Winter I think they match well.

Lovely name...they go really well together! :cloud9: is Winter your surname? Xxx


----------



## salu_34

I've been getting more headaches during second tri than i did in first. I just a take a tylenol and hope for the best. I use to get them a lot before I got pregnant, so I'm use to just dealing with them now. But when I've had my more sever headaches, I usually just end up going to bed, and hoping it'll go away !


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Headaches always been more often in 2nd tri for me along with dizziness and faint feeling.


----------



## junbait

We are team blue!!! Couldn't stay yellow and we are both ecstatic. We were hoping for a boy as our first born.


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats on team blue junbait!!! How fun!


----------



## junbait

Twinklie12 said:


> Congrats on team blue junbait!!! How fun!

Thank you.

We had a name picked out if it was a girl, but we had no names for a boy, even though both of us were hoping for a boy. Boy names are so hard to pick! We cannot seem to agree on any name.


----------



## Jalanis22

Congrats on team :blue: your story sounds similiar to mine lol we were also hoping for a boy but only had a girl name no boy names. But seems like dh and i are agreeing in one already.


----------



## Twinklie12

Boy names do just seem harder, don't they!?


----------



## mwel8819

Well I went to the doctor because I just wasn't feeling right...normal...ya know? They took my blood pressure and it was 150/90!!! So high for me. Mine is usually 117/80 or while I've been pregnant it has been 126/70 and 124/70. They said my urine didn't have any protein in it and they are sending me to a neurologist. Apparently migraines are not normal in the second trimester and something could be wrong. :( So scary! The OB did do a couple of tests on me for a brain tumor though and I passed them so that is good. I got to hear the baby again and he/she sounded good so that relieved me a bit.


----------



## Princesskell

junbait said:


> We are team blue!!! Couldn't stay yellow and we are both ecstatic. We were hoping for a boy as our first born.

Awwwww massive congratulations :happydance: That's lovely news! Xxxxx



mwel8819 said:


> Well I went to the doctor because I just wasn't feeling right...normal...ya know? They took my blood pressure and it was 150/90!!! So high for me. Mine is usually 117/80 or while I've been pregnant it has been 126/70 and 124/70. They said my urine didn't have any protein in it and they are sending me to a neurologist. Apparently migraines are not normal in the second trimester and something could be wrong. :( So scary! The OB did do a couple of tests on me for a brain tumor though and I passed them so that is good. I got to hear the baby again and he/she sounded good so that relieved me a bit.

Oh no...I hope everything is ok. Look after yourself xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

mwel I hope everything is ok! They are checking you out so that's good, they'll make sure you get what you need. :hugs:


----------



## eyemom

Oh no well that's not cool. So glad you listened to your body and got checked out. Please let us know how you get on. :flower:


----------



## MissyLissy

mwel8819 said:


> Well I went to the doctor because I just wasn't feeling right...normal...ya know? They took my blood pressure and it was 150/90!!! So high for me. Mine is usually 117/80 or while I've been pregnant it has been 126/70 and 124/70. They said my urine didn't have any protein in it and they are sending me to a neurologist. Apparently migraines are not normal in the second trimester and something could be wrong. :( So scary! The OB did do a couple of tests on me for a brain tumor though and I passed them so that is good. I got to hear the baby again and he/she sounded good so that relieved me a bit.


How scary! Sounds like you are doing the right thing and your doctors are taking care of you. Keep us updated! :flower:


Laurabecca, I LOVE Isabella Zuri! Has a nice ring....

It looks like *maybe* I'll get to find out genders a bit sooner after all. My hubby does IT for a research hospital and has tons of contacts with docs and residents. Apparently there is some study/learning group going on for residents at the hospital where he works and they are looking for volunteers in the second tri to come in on the June 18th for a freebie ultrasound so the residents can learn. Bonus, I'll also get paid $120 if I participate. No guarantee, but if I do it, I'm hoping they can tell us genders! Don't see why they couldn't... DH was going to try to get me signed up today.


----------



## Cangaroo

I did an ultrasound training day last time I was pregnant. It was great fun seeing DD for so long and learning about the scanning process! I got some great pictures. We already knew the gendee, but they did confirm it for us.


----------



## mandaa1220

MissyLissy said:


> mwel8819 said:
> 
> 
> Well I went to the doctor because I just wasn't feeling right...normal...ya know? They took my blood pressure and it was 150/90!!! So high for me. Mine is usually 117/80 or while I've been pregnant it has been 126/70 and 124/70. They said my urine didn't have any protein in it and they are sending me to a neurologist. Apparently migraines are not normal in the second trimester and something could be wrong. :( So scary! The OB did do a couple of tests on me for a brain tumor though and I passed them so that is good. I got to hear the baby again and he/she sounded good so that relieved me a bit.
> 
> 
> How scary! Sounds like you are doing the right thing and your doctors are taking care of you. Keep us updated! :flower:
> 
> 
> Laurabecca, I LOVE Isabella Zuri! Has a nice ring....
> 
> It looks like *maybe* I'll get to find out genders a bit sooner after all. My hubby does IT for a research hospital and has tons of contacts with docs and residents. Apparently there is some study/learning group going on for residents at the hospital where he works and they are looking for volunteers in the second tri to come in on the June 18th for a freebie ultrasound so the residents can learn. Bonus, I'll also get paid $120 if I participate. No guarantee, but if I do it, I'm hoping they can tell us genders! Don't see why they couldn't... DH was going to try to get me signed up today.Click to expand...

That's so AWESOME!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Princesskell said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> We've got a name!
> Zoe Maddox Winter
> Her brother is
> Jace Riley Winter I think they match well.
> 
> Lovely name...they go really well together! :cloud9: is Winter your surname? XxxClick to expand...

Yes it is.


----------



## cncem

mwel8819 said:


> Well I went to the doctor because I just wasn't feeling right...normal...ya know? They took my blood pressure and it was 150/90!!! So high for me. Mine is usually 117/80 or while I've been pregnant it has been 126/70 and 124/70. They said my urine didn't have any protein in it and they are sending me to a neurologist. Apparently migraines are not normal in the second trimester and something could be wrong. :( So scary! The OB did do a couple of tests on me for a brain tumor though and I passed them so that is good. I got to hear the baby again and he/she sounded good so that relieved me a bit.

I went to ER about a month ago with blood pressure 150/93, I'd had a headache for 3 days straight and finally realized my bp may be high. The ER doc put me on Labetalol 200mg twice daily and I have to monitor my bp daily. The medicine won't harm baby at all, and its working great, my bp is in the 120/70's now. No protein in urine. My doc monitors me extra careful and I see a prenatal specialist about once a month too because of the blood pressure I'm considered high risk. My last pregnancy I got preeclempsia and had to deliver at 35 weeks, so maybe with medication and extra care I can avoid that this time around.

PS all the ladies that mentioned headaches or migraines, that could possibly be a sign of blood pressure getting to high. I used to be a pharmacy tech at a hospital and one time I had a headache and one of the nurses took my bp. My pressure was normal, but I've never forgotten that little bit of sage advice.


----------



## cncem

hopefulfor1st said:


> We've got a name!
> Zoe Maddox Winter
> Her brother is
> Jace Riley Winter I think they match well.

I like the name Zoe!! I mentioned it to my husband before we found out gender and he said no Z names.. I'm so glad he liked the name Macie, I was prepared to fight him for that one, lol. I have a neice who's name is Winter and last name is Bell, I love that name. Winter Bell. I like both your kiddos names! And your last name is neat too.


----------



## eyemom

cncem said:


> PS all the ladies that mentioned headaches or migraines, that could possibly be a sign of blood pressure getting to high. I used to be a pharmacy tech at a hospital and one time I had a headache and one of the nurses took my bp. My pressure was normal, but I've never forgotten that little bit of sage advice.

Excellent advice. In my case, I know my blood pressure is normal, and occasionally it actually goes kinda low. Some headaches can be normal, and it's not always something scary, but it's definitely worth getting checked out to be safe, ESPECIALLY if it's something new, severe, accompanied by other symptoms, or something just doesn't feel right. For my part, I sincerely apologize for giving bad advice. I meet a lot of people who say "migraine" when they mean "moderate to bad headache." Which of course shouldn't be ignored either, but my brain saw migraine and just subbed in headache of basically any variety. My apologies. :dohh:


----------



## junbait

Twinklie12 said:


> Boy names do just seem harder, don't they!?




Jalanis22 said:


> Congrats on team :blue: your story sounds similiar to mine lol we were also hoping for a boy but only had a girl name no boy names. But seems like dh and i are agreeing in one already.

Boy names are so hard!

Jalanis, glad you and your DH agreed on atleast one name. Me and DH just cannot seem to see eye to eye on the boy name.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

cncem said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> We've got a name!
> Zoe Maddox Winter
> Her brother is
> Jace Riley Winter I think they match well.
> 
> I like the name Zoe!! I mentioned it to my husband before we found out gender and he said no Z names.. I'm so glad he liked the name Macie, I was prepared to fight him for that one, lol. I have a neice who's name is Winter and last name is Bell, I love that name. Winter Bell. I like both your kiddos names! And your last name is neat too.Click to expand...

Before I got married I had a name I had to spell and tell people how to pronounce. So happy not to now!


----------



## GeralynB

junbait said:


> We are team blue!!! Couldn't stay yellow and we are both ecstatic. We were hoping for a boy as our first born.

Congrats on a boy!!


Jalanis22 said:


> Congrats on team :blue: your story sounds similiar to mine lol we were also hoping for a boy but only had a girl name no boy names. But seems like dh and i are agreeing in one already.

We're the same ...had a girls name but no boy name.



MissyLissy said:


> mwel8819 said:
> 
> 
> Well I went to the doctor because I just wasn't feeling right...normal...ya know? They took my blood pressure and it was 150/90!!! So high for me. Mine is usually 117/80 or while I've been pregnant it has been 126/70 and 124/70. They said my urine didn't have any protein in it and they are sending me to a neurologist. Apparently migraines are not normal in the second trimester and something could be wrong. :( So scary! The OB did do a couple of tests on me for a brain tumor though and I passed them so that is good. I got to hear the baby again and he/she sounded good so that relieved me a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> How scary! Sounds like you are doing the right thing and your doctors are taking care of you. Keep us updated! :flower:
> 
> 
> Laurabecca, I LOVE Isabella Zuri! Has a nice ring....
> 
> It looks like *maybe* I'll get to find out genders a bit sooner after all. My hubby does IT for a research hospital and has tons of contacts with docs and residents. Apparently there is some study/learning group going on for residents at the hospital where he works and they are looking for volunteers in the second tri to come in on the June 18th for a freebie ultrasound so the residents can learn. Bonus, I'll also get paid $120 if I participate. No guarantee, but if I do it, I'm hoping they can tell us genders! Don't see why they couldn't... DH was going to try to get me signed up today.Click to expand...

How cool...hopefully you get to find out


----------



## eyemom

On the topic of names...we have a boy name but not a girl name. I know we could come up with a girl name, but as of now our hearts aren't set on anything in particular, and it's hard for me to think about until we know what we're having.

Boy name has been decided for a long time. DH has had his heart set on a first name since he was a teenager because of something important that happened to him. It's not a name I love, and I pushed back pretty hard for a while, but seeing how important it is to him, and how I have nothing I'm really attached to, I can't really say no. But I still lament having a child with this name. (It's not even a bad name! I just never wanted it for my child. Maybe because of negative connotations, but I don't think that's all of it.)

Then we agreed that I'd get to choose the middle name since he picked the first. And I said okay cool. But now DH wants to name middle name after his dad. And it's a fine name, and it works well with first name, and I still don't have any particular names I would want to choose.

But it feels weird to have essentially no role in naming our son, if we have one. I don't know, I just have weird feelings about it.


----------



## cncem

eyemom said:


> cncem said:
> 
> 
> PS all the ladies that mentioned headaches or migraines, that could possibly be a sign of blood pressure getting to high. I used to be a pharmacy tech at a hospital and one time I had a headache and one of the nurses took my bp. My pressure was normal, but I've never forgotten that little bit of sage advice.
> 
> Excellent advice. In my case, I know my blood pressure is normal, and occasionally it actually goes kinda low. Some headaches can be normal, and it's not always something scary, but it's definitely worth getting checked out to be safe, ESPECIALLY if it's something new, severe, accompanied by other symptoms, or something just doesn't feel right. For my part, I sincerely apologize for giving bad advice. I meet a lot of people who say "migraine" when they mean "moderate to bad headache." Which of course shouldn't be ignored either, but my brain saw migraine and just subbed in headache of basically any variety. My apologies. :dohh:Click to expand...

Please don't apologize! When did you give bad advice? All advice is good advise, I'm sorry if I said something wrong, I'll have to go back and read more. Yes, headaches are very common in pregnancy for all the reasons that you mentioned, increased blood circulation, hormones. In my case I had had a steady headache for 3 days non stop, that wouldn't go away with tylenol, and I remembered that nurses advice and took my bp and it was high. I've had normal headaches, but that one felt different and I knew it wasn't just a regular headache, if that makes sense.


----------



## cncem

hopefulfor1st said:


> cncem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> We've got a name!
> Zoe Maddox Winter
> Her brother is
> Jace Riley Winter I think they match well.
> 
> I like the name Zoe!! I mentioned it to my husband before we found out gender and he said no Z names.. I'm so glad he liked the name Macie, I was prepared to fight him for that one, lol. I have a neice who's name is Winter and last name is Bell, I love that name. Winter Bell. I like both your kiddos names! And your last name is neat too.Click to expand...
> 
> Before I got married I had a name I had to spell and tell people how to pronounce. So happy not to now!Click to expand...

Ugh, my married last name is Minnies, and I Always have to spell it, sometimes I say "like minnie mouse with an s". I hate that, lol. I didn't officially change my last name for a year after I got married, I just didn't want to let it go.


----------



## Leinzlove

Mwel: Definitely keep... that BP monitored. I hope you have relief from your migranes.

Hopeful: I love it! It was a baby name on our first DD list, but we went with Chloe. DH still wanted Zoe for #2, but I didn't want my girls rhyming. I liked Ella. So, we put them together and got Zoela (Zo Ella).

Kazine: Loving the bump! Gorgeous!

Junbait: Congrats on :blue:!

Afm: I have headaches a lot, but I think they are because of my calcium supplement. 

I'm glad everyone is having an easy time of finding baby girl names. I'm having a rough time of it.


----------



## eyemom

Oh no cncem, you didn't say anything wrong at all! I just felt bad that I responded in such a way that would only apply to minor things. I'd hate it if someone saw what I wrote, blew off their symptoms, and then it was in fact something serious. :flower:


----------



## cncem

Leinzlove, with all three of my kiddos the names just popped into my head, like they were meant to be. I'm sure you'll figure out the perfect name. 

eyemom, hugs lady. I kind of feel like we're all sisters here, going through the same things, at the same times, I feel closer to everyone because of it. Everyone is so polite, I love it.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Oh ma gosh, thrush, be gone!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

hopefulfor1st said:


> Oh ma gosh, thrush, be gone!

Totally with you grr


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Congrats on the genders :)

Hope those are feeling rough get better soon. We all react differently to headaches etc. Im sure if its different from our normal to get checked out. 
My third 2nd tri each time been worse for headaches my BP always been the same. Actually had mine checked yesterday i had to go get some more meds off gp.

Wow baby really got its groove on last night, then i felt sooo sick after yuck.


----------



## Princesskell

eyemom said:


> On the topic of names...we have a boy name but not a girl name. I know we could come up with a girl name, but as of now our hearts aren't set on anything in particular, and it's hard for me to think about until we know what we're having.
> 
> Boy name has been decided for a long time. DH has had his heart set on a first name since he was a teenager because of something important that happened to him. It's not a name I love, and I pushed back pretty hard for a while, but seeing how important it is to him, and how I have nothing I'm really attached to, I can't really say no. But I still lament having a child with this name. (It's not even a bad name! I just never wanted it for my child. Maybe because of negative connotations, but I don't think that's all of it.)
> 
> Then we agreed that I'd get to choose the middle name since he picked the first. And I said okay cool. But now DH wants to name middle name after his dad. And it's a fine name, and it works well with first name, and I still don't have any particular names I would want to choose.
> 
> But it feels weird to have essentially no role in naming our son, if we have one. I don't know, I just have weird feelings about it.

 I really don't thinki could name my baby something I didn't love? Have you spoken to him about using it as a middle name? Do you think in a way it is making you not want to have a boy??  I hope you can sort it so you are both happy?



cncem said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cncem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> We've got a name!
> Zoe Maddox Winter
> Her brother is
> Jace Riley Winter I think they match well.
> 
> I like the name Zoe!! I mentioned it to my husband before we found out gender and he said no Z names.. I'm so glad he liked the name Macie, I was prepared to fight him for that one, lol. I have a neice who's name is Winter and last name is Bell, I love that name. Winter Bell. I like both your kiddos names! And your last name is neat too.Click to expand...
> 
> Before I got married I had a name I had to spell and tell people how to pronounce. So happy not to now!Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh, my married last name is Minnies, and I Always have to spell it, sometimes I say "like minnie mouse with an s". I hate that, lol. I didn't officially change my last name for a year after I got married, I just didn't want to let it go.Click to expand...

 aw Minnies is a cute surname! I liked Minnie as a first name for a girl but dh said Minnie Mouse in response :dohh:

Has anyone else had restless legs? I had them so bad last night, annoying!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

PK ive had it since week 7 very annoying as was only 3rd tri it happened last time.


----------



## MishC

Hello ladies - I haven't been on here for a few weeks and seem to have missed loads.

Cncern - Do you find your a little on edge about pre-eclampsia coming back again? Like you I got pre-eclampsia with my daughter and I also got help syndrome. Are you having the ultrasound at 22 weeks to check the placenta?


----------



## MishC

Also my due date has been changed to 29th November so the latest I will deliver is 22nd November


----------



## Nanninoo

My due date has changed to the 27th not the 26th as stated in the beginning x


----------



## cncem

MishC said:


> Hello ladies - I haven't been on here for a few weeks and seem to have missed loads.
> 
> Cncern - Do you find your a little on edge about pre-eclampsia coming back again? Like you I got pre-eclampsia with my daughter and I also got help syndrome. Are you having the ultrasound at 22 weeks to check the placenta?

I'm not too worried about getting preeclempsia this time around because my doc has me on bp medicine, and it's working real well. I'm also seeing a prenantal specialist once a month in addition to my regular doc. Yes, I'm having lots of extra ultrasounds to check things out. I really hope I don't get that again. I had to be induced at 35 weeks with my son and it was the worst experience of my life. I really don't want to be induced this time, I'd rather have a section and be done with it. Are you monitoring your bp? What is help syndrome?


----------



## MishC

I was induced with my daughter and like you it was the worst experience of my life. I ended up with a 24 hour failed induction and an emergency section under general anaesthetic. I take my BP about once a week and its usually fine around 120/80 or there abouts.

HELLP syndrome is a rare condition (from what I have read) but its usually quite fatal. It stands for - 
&#8226;H -- hemolysis (the breakdown of red blood cells)
&#8226;EL -- elevated liver enzymes
&#8226;LP -- low platelet count

Basically as well as getting severe pre-eclampsia my liver and kidneys inealy went into failure, I had swelling on my brain and my blood stopped clotting. Not a very good situation to be in.

Can you not choose to have a section this time round?


----------



## Twinklie12

Scary MishC! Glad you are ok and can have a planned C this time.


----------



## Princesskell

MishC said:


> Also my due date has been changed to 29th November so the latest I will deliver is 22nd November




Nanninoo said:


> My due date has changed to the 27th not the 26th as stated in the beginning x

Front page updated for you ladies...anybody else with new edd's?


I had a midwife app today and she said my edd will go on my dating scan, which was the 24th of October :saywhat: I explained to her again that I didn't think this was right...this would mean I o'd 6 days earlier than I thought on cd10, but I didn't get a positive opk until cd15 and I didn't get a bfp showing up until 15dpo which would have been 21dpo going on their dates?? Hhmmmmm? :wacko: as I said before I'm not really bothered unless it comes to me being overdue and they want to induce me when I don't think I'm as overdue as they think, if that makes sense?? Last time I was 41 weeks. If that happened this time they would be ready for inducing me thinking I'm 42 weeks :shrug: oh well who knows what will happen? Xx


----------



## Missyann

Hi all. Just found this thread. My little boy is due November 18.


----------



## apple_20

Started feeling baby moving! I've been waiting for it and yesterday I got a real boot (maybe baby turning) definate kicks 1am and this morning at work. It makes me smile so much :)

Oh also my official due date is 2nd nov x


----------



## GeralynB

I just ordered this bedding set from Etsy. https://www.etsy.com/listing/170582...ecent&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery 
I got the ultimate 3 piece set with the sheet, bumpers, and skirt. I got fabric #1 for the bumpers and #9 for the skirt.


----------



## teacup

apple_20 said:


> Started feeling baby moving! I've been waiting for it and yesterday I got a real boot (maybe baby turning) definate kicks 1am and this morning at work. It makes me smile so much :)
> 
> Oh also my official due date is 2nd nov x

It's amazing isn't it! I've been feeling baby moving too! :happydance: It feels a little like muscle twitches or vibrations. Today I was staring at my tummy, and I saw it distend slightly on the right! Like a tiny foot or hand pushed up against it. It was very low, just a little above my pubic hairline. xx


----------



## apple_20

It is :) in that moment it was so much more real.


----------



## cncem

MishC said:


> I was induced with my daughter and like you it was the worst experience of my life. I ended up with a 24 hour failed induction and an emergency section under general anaesthetic. I take my BP about once a week and its usually fine around 120/80 or there abouts.
> 
> HELLP syndrome is a rare condition (from what I have read) but its usually quite fatal. It stands for -
> H -- hemolysis (the breakdown of red blood cells)
> EL -- elevated liver enzymes
> LP -- low platelet count
> 
> Basically as well as getting severe pre-eclampsia my liver and kidneys inealy went into failure, I had swelling on my brain and my blood stopped clotting. Not a very good situation to be in.
> 
> Can you not choose to have a section this time round?

Whoa, that is scary, I'm glad your ok. Oh My Gawd!! General anesthesia?!? Oh, I feel for you, glad you made it through that. I haven't come right and asked for a section, but I told her that hubby was 9 lbs at birth and his sister was 10 lbs, just joking about big babies and she said if this one is that big than she'll do a section and not make me go through that. So sounds like she is open to it. My first born came naturally on her own a day before her due date and that labour was a dream. With my son I was induced. I feel like being induced made contractions come harder, faster and more painful with no time to rest in between them. The labor took a very long time too, it wasn't any faster because of induction. Not to scare anyone. I think it was the fact they didn't want to give me an epi made things alot worse than they should have been. I was on medicaid, not private insurance, so I didn't have a specific doc, just whoever was on duty. The nurses kept switching out every few hours, and finally one nurse took pity on me and demanded an epi. By the time it came to pushing I was so exhausted I just couldn't. They had to pull my son out with forceps, almost had to do an emergency section. The whole experience really was awful. I almost went into that post par tum depression. It took a whole day before I mustered the courage and energy to go see my son. But, I told myself to stop feeling sorry for myself, get up, clean yourself up and go see your son. And I did. And fell in love, and put the whole awful experience behind me. I didn't mean for this post to turn into my birth story but there it is. I know we're all anxious to see our little ones, but best to let them come in their own time and not try to get induced for no reason other than impatience. Childbirth should be beautiful, not hurried and painful. This time around, if I had a choice between induction or section because of preeclempsia or any other issues I'll choose section, and be done with it.


----------



## Princesskell

Missyann said:


> Hi all. Just found this thread. My little boy is due November 18.

Congratulations and welcome! :happydance: is this your first baby? How exciting another little boy. I will add you to the front page xxx


----------



## Princesskell

7 girls...7 boys so far!!


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi,

I just found this thread too. My third child is due on 5th November, so hopefully will arrive with a bang! It'll be nice to share this exciting time with other mums at the same stage. I didn't join the forum early on as I lost a baby last year (MMC in September) and wanted to wait till it was clearer that this one will be for keeps. My kids are very excited - I have a DS (5) and a DD (2).

Minky


----------



## GeralynB

19 week bump
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My boy was delivered via emergency cesarean under general anaesthesia too when I had a placental abruption and started bleeding out. So I had no waters breaking, no contractions and was asleep til he was 3 hours old. 
It's really surreal for me this is the first time I'll see my baby be born and hear its first cries


----------



## laurarebecca1

Why bumps appear between 16 and 17 weeks ...HUGE growth spurt!! My bump defo got bigger just after 16 weeks and now I know why!!
Thought you girls might want to see this!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 12


----------



## GeralynB

laurarebecca1 said:


> Why bumps appear between 16 and 17 weeks ...HUGE growth spurt!! My bump defo got bigger just after 16 weeks and now I know why!!
> Thought you girls might want to see this!

I definitely had a growth spurt from 16-17 weeks


----------



## Missyann

Princesskell said:


> Congratulations and welcome! :happydance: is this your first baby? How exciting another little boy. I will add you to the front page xxx

This will be my first. It's also good to hear that others are feeling baby movement around now. I swear I could feel something today that I don't think was gas. The Dr. said he was quite active when I had an ultrasound a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## cncem

laurarebecca1 said:


> Why bumps appear between 16 and 17 weeks ...HUGE growth spurt!! My bump defo got bigger just after 16 weeks and now I know why!!
> Thought you girls might want to see this!

Wow, they grow alot in that one week!! Tomorrow I'll be 16 weeks, and already look huge. I'll post a bump pic, let me just go clean up bathroom first, lol


----------



## cncem

Here I am at 15weeks 6 days
 



Attached Files:







174.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Missyann

cncem said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Why bumps appear between 16 and 17 weeks ...HUGE growth spurt!! My bump defo got bigger just after 16 weeks and now I know why!!
> Thought you girls might want to see this!
> 
> Wow, they grow alot in that one week!! Tomorrow I'll be 16 weeks, and already look huge. I'll post a bump pic, let me just go clean up bathroom first, lolClick to expand...

I thought my bump got noticeably bigger at 16 weeks because I ate too much on my baby moon. Well...maybe it helped.


----------



## salu_34

cncem said:


> Here I am at 15weeks 6 days

Nice bump :) I'm around same week as you. I feel mine is still just extra fat from before, lol. Damn having a little purge before pregnancy !


----------



## Jalanis22

In the a.ms my bump is in the stage if its fat or pregnant belly but once i eat something it pops out and its obviously a preggo stomach lol


----------



## cncem

^me too. In the am I look fat, in the pm I look preggo, lol


----------



## MarieMo7

Ditto that. Nothing like a little lunch to make a girl look pregnant!


----------



## MissyLissy

laurarebecca1 said:


> Why bumps appear between 16 and 17 weeks ...HUGE growth spurt!! My bump defo got bigger just after 16 weeks and now I know why!!
> Thought you girls might want to see this!

Gulp. And I'll have two in that space. I'm definitely getting pretty big already. And I'm only 15w.


----------



## Twinklie12

Agree I look way more preggo after I eat!


----------



## eyemom

Princesskell said:


> I really don't thinki could name my baby something I didn't love? Have you spoken to him about using it as a middle name? Do you think in a way it is making you not want to have a boy?? I hope you can sort it so you are both happy?

Yeah I don't know. To my DH, to name him (if it's a him) anything else would be like going against God??? I pushed back hard for a long time (I've known about this since before we were even engaged, so we've had over 10 years to discuss this lol), and for a while it might have been demoted to middle name. But then after we went through my miscarriage, he felt more strongly that if we have a boy we should use this name, and I basically relented. I'm sure we'll find something perfect if/when it comes down to it, and I'm sure I'll feel happy and peaceful about it one way or another.

Princess, hope it doesn't turn into any big thing for you about them changing your EDD! That is really strange! I can't remember, did they figure any EDD from any previous scan?

Geralyn, I love that! I love etsy, wouldn't have thought to check there for baby room stuff! Is it the breathable bumpers or the regular ones? They had me too scared to use regular bumpers.... :wacko:

Hopeful, hope this birth will be everything you want it to be. <3

cncem, I love your bump!

I'm glad I'm not the only one with a more defined preggy bump in the evening. ;) Mornings are weird.

Welcome Missyann and minkysouth. :flower:

I haven't taken a bump pic in a little while. I'm due for one. I was all discouraged because I didn't feel like I grew that much in the past week (between weeks 16-17) as I did the week before (between 15-16). But then I realized I was looking more at my profile, and I got more of the side spread this past week. :haha: With my DD, the side spread happened just before the front belly REALLY grew a lot!! So I think there will be more to see very very soon. ;)


----------



## Leinzlove

Mish: How tramatic. I'm glad everything worked out. I hope you don't have any complications this time around, but its great to be monitored just in case. Will you have a Vbac?

Oh Wow Cnem: That's definitely a bump.

AFM: I still feel fat also... But love the diagram pic of weeks 16 to 17. Maybe I'll pop out there, then. :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

PK - its hard call to make about your edd. Ive always followed date given on 12w scan. I found if baby is ahead at 20w it means nothing. 
If your pretty damn sure you ovulated later i'd go with that date. 

Deffo had a growth spurt last week, main reason being im feeling baby a lot more, just wish it wasnt making me feel so sick after it. 

I look about 28w after eating food.


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## Pussy Galore

Hey everyone!

I am just back from a wonderful two week break and I can't believe how much I have missed!? I think it will take me a while to read back through this thread! :wacko:

I can see that we have lots more pink and blue bumps and some fab bump pics! My bump has grown significantly but how much of this is baby and how much is from being on a two week all inclusive holiday, I am not sure :blush:

Hope everyone is well?

PG


----------



## Dogtanian

I have my gender scan tomorrow,we are very excited!
I also had a growth spurt between 16-17 weeks,but feel i am still in the inbetween stage of is she pregnant or is she fat? lol
:dust:


----------



## salu_34

Noticed a bit of clear liquid coming from one of my nipple this morning. Any ladies have this happen this early ? I know it's suppose to happen a little later on.


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow! I've never had leaking nipples.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

salu_34 said:


> Noticed a bit of clear liquid coming from one of my nipple this morning. Any ladies have this happen this early ? I know it's suppose to happen a little later on.

Yes started at about 12wks with my first


----------



## MishC

Cncern- Sorry to hear you had such a bad induction. I would never let anyone near me for an induction ever again. Like you say they bring on the contractions hard and heavy from the get go and the progress is minimal but the pain is like full blown labour. Luckily I had an epidural from the get go (I was not forced into it but it was stressed that I needed on for my BP). I was put on depression watch for 2 months because after HELLP most women suffer with it, luckily I was fine. Traumatic birth experiences are horrible. I'm glad both you and your son got through it all ok and are well now. BTW - Nice bump 

Hopefulfor1st - My daughter didn't wake up for about 3 hours either. I put it down to the anaesthetic I think it knocks them out as well as us.

Leinzlove - No I wont be having a vbac I have an elective section booked in at 39 weeks. My body didn't respond to the induction medicine and I have to be brought forward at least 1 week to try to avoid complications again.

Salu - Sorry no leakage for me yet. With my first the first time I noticed anything I was around 30 weeks.

PG - Did you go anywhere nice for your hols :)

Is anyone else having an elective section?


----------



## Dogtanian

Im having an elective.I had a failed 3 day induction for pre eclampsia,where i only dilated to 1cm,and baby wouldnt fit into my pelvis as its small.Im not wasting my time 2nd time around with the stress pain and uncertainty,just for the badge of honour for giving birth naturally,it would most likely end up in intervention of some sort anyway.
:dust:


----------



## kazine

GeralynB said:


> I just ordered this bedding set from Etsy. https://www.etsy.com/listing/170582...ecent&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery
> I got the ultimate 3 piece set with the sheet, bumpers, and skirt. I got fabric #1 for the bumpers and #9 for the skirt.

Don't use bumpers they're so dangerous :nope:


----------



## Selaphyna

I just posted a long rant in second tri. I had my doctor's appointment this morning, and a bit disappointed that I won't have my next scan (gender scan) until at least 24 weeks. But I guess it gives my OH more time to decide if he wants to find out the gender or not.

Still have no idea as to what I may be having. My mom is set on the idea that I'm having a girl. I haven't even had any names pop in my head (which with DS, first name that I thought of was his, and I just knew I was having a boy). 

Also I guess technically my due date changed, lol. At my dating scan baby was measuring 8w4d (I was 9w1d), so I guess instead of 11/4, it's 11/8. Who knows though lol :shrug:


----------



## MarieMo7

Still undecided on VBAC or elective RCS. Would like to try for VBAC but I can't be induced so...guess we will see at 41 weeks! Hoping for spontaneous labor this time, but I'll roll with the punches. My section wasn't emergency but my induced labor wasn't progressing so after some time I just decided to get a section. I only dilated 1cm on my own, my doc stretched me an extra half to break my water...still nothing. Really hoping my body cooperates this time, but we will see. 

Apparently DD was waaaay up high. My nurse said when they do a section they usually expect to see shoulders. They saw the top of her head!


----------



## salu_34

Thanks ladies. They're usually sore in the morning so I have to sit topless until they're fine. And just noticed a little bit on my left one. Thought I'd see if anyone else experienced that ! It's stopped now, lol.


----------



## Dogtanian

MARIEMO7-hope you get your vbac,and that you go into labour naturally.I thought about waiting untill 41 weeks as well to see if i would go naturally,but im not sure thats the best thing for me as i dont really feel a vbac is something i want
Its going to be so interesting keeping an eye on this thread to see how everyones pregnancies and deliveries end up
:dust:


----------



## kazine

Think my haemorrhoids are getting so big that they're about to develop a consciousness of their own and take over my body. Or maybe they're not haemorrhoids and that's just the baby and it's growing on my bum instead?!

I've told OH never again. Get a vasectomy.


----------



## eyemom

kazine lol you poor thing

My hemorrhoids showed up at exactly 20 weeks with my DD and then they never did go away. Haven't gotten any worse yet with this pregnancy, but I know it's only a matter of time. :haha:


----------



## cncem

Dogtanian said:


> Im having an elective.I had a failed 3 day induction for pre eclampsia,where i only dilated to 1cm,and baby wouldnt fit into my pelvis as its small.Im not wasting my time 2nd time around with the stress pain and uncertainty,just for the badge of honour for giving birth naturally,it would most likely end up in intervention of some sort anyway.
> :dust:

I feel the same way.


----------



## Jalanis22

Oh myyy i hate hemorrhoids! I never had em and once i got preggo with my LO i got them and they decided to stay. Its soo painful sometimes not always. Is anybody here going to do a babyshower?


----------



## salu_34

Jalanis22 said:


> Oh myyy i hate hemorrhoids! I never had em and once i got preggo with my LO i got them and they decided to stay. Its soo painful sometimes not always. Is anybody here going to do a babyshower?

I do not want to experience those, lol !

I think I'll be having two. One with my family and friends and another with OH's family, which he will attend since I've never met any of his extended family before and they all want to come to the baby shower lol


----------



## Jalanis22

salu_34 said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Oh myyy i hate hemorrhoids! I never had em and once i got preggo with my LO i got them and they decided to stay. Its soo painful sometimes not always. Is anybody here going to do a babyshower?
> 
> I do not want to experience those, lol !
> 
> I think I'll be having two. One with my family and friends and another with OH's family, which he will attend since I've never met any of his extended family before and they all want to come to the baby shower lolClick to expand...

Trust me you do not want to experience those.

I maybe may have one but my familys side. Not OH family. I had problems with MIL back then which wont surprise me if she doesnt do one but i told her that if my mom made me one she will be the only one invited not her sisters or anything (OH aunts) but seems like she caresless. I once texted with her about it that maybe wasnt doing one at all because my mom was the one that made me one with LO and that it wasnt fair for her to do another when she had already, as soon as i said that she didnt even bother replying to my texts at all.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Think everyone has own view on bumpers. I used them with my girls, never told otherwise. 

Piles are horrible, took about 6 months after birth to go but gladly they did. 

Nearly half way, weirdly enough memories of labour are coming back to me more clearly.


----------



## GeralynB

I've heard mixed things about bumpers. I got them and if I feel baby is moving around in the crib a lot I'll take them out. 

My mom and sister are throwing me a shower in the beginning of Sept for my family, DHs family, and friends.


----------



## Princesskell

minkysouth1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just found this thread too. My third child is due on 5th November, so hopefully will arrive with a bang! It'll be nice to share this exciting time with other mums at the same stage. I didn't join the forum early on as I lost a baby last year (MMC in September) and wanted to wait till it was clearer that this one will be for keeps. My kids are very excited - I have a DS (5) and a DD (2).
> 
> Minky

Welcome and congratulations :happydance: oooo a bonfire baby would be lovely.
I wil add you to the front page xxx



cjwn said:


> I'm 17+3 and I've definitely have a growth spurt in the last week and look pregnant now.
> 
> I've not had a good week to be honest. I've been feeling light headed and nauseous and more tired than usual. Yesterday I put my back out and now I can't lift my toddler or drive the car. I also had root canal treatment yesterday and I think my dentist missed some of the nerve because my face is really sore today (she couldn't take an x-ray because I'm pregnant). On top of that, I found out my husband has racked up a secret credit card debt of £8.5k which I am just so upset about. Anyway, chin up, hopefully next week will be better!

So sorry for your bad week. Hope you are feeling better soon and you sort things with dh :hugs: xxx



Selaphyna said:


> I just posted a long rant in second tri. I had my doctor's appointment this morning, and a bit disappointed that I won't have my next scan (gender scan) until at least 24 weeks. But I guess it gives my OH more time to decide if he wants to find out the gender or not.
> 
> Still have no idea as to what I may be having. My mom is set on the idea that I'm having a girl. I haven't even had any names pop in my head (which with DS, first name that I thought of was his, and I just knew I was having a boy).
> 
> Also I guess technically my due date changed, lol. At my dating scan baby was measuring 8w4d (I was 9w1d), so I guess instead of 11/4, it's 11/8. Who knows though lol :shrug:

I will change the due date Hun...sorry about the late scan :nope: xxx


Lovely bumps ladies :thumbup:

I don't think I will be having a baby shower. Didn't have one last time so it would be a bit weird to have one this time? Showers aren't as big a thing over here :shrug:


----------



## MarieMo7

Probably no shower for us either since it's our 2nd. 

About a week before DD was born, friends and I had a "casserole party" where everybody brought three of the same casserole: one to share that night, one to trade, and one for momma's freezer. I went home with 10 casseroles, it was awesome. 
I'd love to do that again. It was soooo super helpful those first couple of weeks back home.


----------



## salu_34

15 week 4 day bump. Half way through the day, so a bit bigger with what I've eaten so far !


----------



## GeralynB

Cute bump salu


----------



## Selaphyna

:hugs: Ty Princesskell


We most likely will not have a baby shower. I don't know many people up this way, and I rarely go home due to not exactly trusting my car (my parents live about 4 hours from me). OH isn't exactly involved with his family. He does talk to his parents, but they are technically old enough to be this child's great-grandparents (they had my OH when they were 40, and he's going to be 38 next month), so they have many grandkids and great-grandkids (some of their grandkids are even older than my OH). Anyway, so they aren't exactly excited about having another grandbaby, not like my parents at least. 

I do have help from them though, I need to make myself a list of things we need for baby, and my parents are going to start looking for them at garage sales and what not. They also told me they are going to buy the baby carrier/seat for us. Now I just need to get that list together and get it emailed off to them.


----------



## DissySunshine

Feeling so sad and short-changed right now...guess this is what I get for being part of a large family and the last to have a child this year.
My cousin due first is having a girl, named Ella. We have decided on Kella if it is a girl, so that was disheartening but I have decided to still use it.
My cousin that is due 5 weeks before me is having a boy. I felt safe with our choice (Eli) since she is almost being forced to name him as a Junior. Now she is fighting that and wants to name her boy ELI. 
I don't win either way :cry: I feel like any other name just wouldn't be right for my boy or girl, and that was the only boy name we agreed on....


----------



## cncem

cute bump salu!! 

I'm so sorry Dizzy, that sucks. Was it your name first (Eli) and you told her about it? Why not name your son Eli anyway? My middle name is Nichole and my cousin's middle name is Nicole and we both go by our middle names, well I go by Nikki, but still. I like Eli, could be short for Elijah. Kella is pretty for a girl name. 

I will be having a baby shower. My two girlfriends can't wait to throw it for me. This is my third child, but I've never had a baby shower. She will be my husband's first (and only) child, so all his family can't wait. I look forward to it.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I don't think it would be right for me to have another baby shower as DS is only 17 months, however we will be in the new house in 6 weeks and do a housewarming/ celebrate baby party! 

I never had hemorrhoids thank god! Hope I don't now. The thrush is enough! 

And I will more than likely be having a planned section but they said we can discuss at 30wks and I need to decide by 34


----------



## DissySunshine

I have not shared my name with her, because she actually had a bit of a tiff with the other cousin who is having an Ella (that was her girl choice). I would go ahead with the name Eli, but then I would feel like a copycat and we see each other at least twice a month so it's too close for them to have the same name I guess. I know it's selfish (soooo selfish, I feel horrid), but I'm hoping with our reveal next Tuesday we're able to get the name before they can make up their mind. I know she would be hurt, but I'm hurting, too. It's just a stupid situation!


----------



## Jalanis22

Just took my LO shoe shopping and oh boyy i came home with 4 pairs! She loooves to wear mommys hig heels and lucky enough i found her heels but shorter for kids. They are like the classic pump high heels except for kids! They are adorbs! And shes small 3yrs old lol.


----------



## Twinklie12

I will have a baby shower I am sure but not sure when. My BFF would want to help throw it, but she is preggo and due in September, which is sort of when I'd expect my shower to be. So I have to decide to do it earlier or later.... any thoughts?


----------



## cncem

Twinklie12 said:


> I will have a baby shower I am sure but not sure when. My BFF would want to help throw it, but she is preggo and due in September, which is sort of when I'd expect my shower to be. So I have to decide to do it earlier or later.... any thoughts?

I'd go with earlier. Once she has her baby all her time will be consumed with little one and the planning might go by the wayside. And, you never know you might have the baby earlier than expected and not have all the things you need because you waited to buy them till after the shower.


----------



## Twinklie12

cncem said:


> Twinklie12 said:
> 
> 
> I will have a baby shower I am sure but not sure when. My BFF would want to help throw it, but she is preggo and due in September, which is sort of when I'd expect my shower to be. So I have to decide to do it earlier or later.... any thoughts?
> 
> I'd go with earlier. Once she has her baby all her time will be consumed with little one and the planning might go by the wayside. And, you never know you might have the baby earlier than expected and not have all the things you need because you waited to buy them till after the shower.Click to expand...


Yeah I lean towards early... But then what if shoe goes early! This is her second and she has said she would do either way.


----------



## salu_34

My boobs seem to be growing just as fast as my bump, haha.


----------



## mandaa1220

I'm sure I'll have a shower, though I can't be 100%, because I obviously wouldn't throw it for myself. My best friend, co-workers, and family have already been talking about it. I think that I'll probably have more than one - at least one at work and one with family and friends. We plan to register in the next few weeks at some stores too.

My belly feels like it's had a huge growth spurt this week. People have been commenting that they can see my bump.


----------



## MissyLissy

I already know the date of my shower- August 24th. My mom and Aunt are throwing it for me. It seems a bit early, but with twins I just don't know how that third trimester will go. I could go early, I could be on bed rest.... And I want time after the shower to pick up odds and ends, etc. it just felt safer to do it a tad earlier. 

Dissy, that is a tough situatation about names. :( Have you tried talking to her about how that was already the name you picked out? Maybe she'd understand and back off.


----------



## Twinklie12

With twins earlier is definitely safer. My friend just had her identical twin girls at 33 weeks. All is well though!


----------



## MarieMo7

Twinklie I vote earlier too. I had my first shower with DD at 29.5 weeks - just timing! It was great! I still looked preggo enough to get a shower ;)


----------



## MissyLissy

I finally made and "official" announcement of Facebook... And now I feel vulnerable for some reason! Lol... I'm strange. I hemmed and hawed forever about how/when/if I should post anything and today on a whim I did. All of my close friends/fam/coworkers/acquaintances knew anyway. I was mostly "telling" random stragglers I hardly ever see and people from like high school. I don't know why I feel weird about it....


----------



## Cangaroo

I won't be having a baby shower. They're not really done here- I've never been to one! I didn't have one for my first but there is no point this time around since we have almost everything (unless it's a boy when we'll need clothes).

I love the idea of a casserole party, though!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

DissySunshine said:


> Feeling so sad and short-changed right now...guess this is what I get for being part of a large family and the last to have a child this year.
> My cousin due first is having a girl, named Ella. We have decided on Kella if it is a girl, so that was disheartening but I have decided to still use it.
> My cousin that is due 5 weeks before me is having a boy. I felt safe with our choice (Eli) since she is almost being forced to name him as a Junior. Now she is fighting that and wants to name her boy ELI.
> I don't win either way :cry: I feel like any other name just wouldn't be right for my boy or girl, and that was the only boy name we agreed on....

You could wait till you meet your baby, amazing how your brain can just see 'this name' as you stare at them.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

So, i had my second labour/birth dream. 

My second time where ive gone into labour at 38w, second time its been a girl. First time hearing birth weight of 7lb 15oz. 

To most dreams are meaningless but ive had dreams where connection has happened following days, so it feels odd. 
Be interesting to see.


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> So, i had my second labour/birth dream.
> 
> My second time where ive gone into labour at 38w, second time its been a girl. First time hearing birth weight of 7lb 15oz.
> 
> To most dreams are meaningless but ive had dreams where connection has happened following days, so it feels odd.
> Be interesting to see.

So strange!! You'll defo have to update!

Ive done far too much shopping for baby lol we're going shopping again today! And until we move house it's all just hung up on the handles on my wardrobe! I smile everytime I see them all! 

I told OH that we need to make a list of things we actually need lol because right now we see stuff and just buy!


----------



## Pussy Galore

MishC said:


> Cncern- Sorry to hear you had such a bad induction. I would never let anyone near me for an induction ever again. Like you say they bring on the contractions hard and heavy from the get go and the progress is minimal but the pain is like full blown labour. Luckily I had an epidural from the get go (I was not forced into it but it was stressed that I needed on for my BP). I was put on depression watch for 2 months because after HELLP most women suffer with it, luckily I was fine. Traumatic birth experiences are horrible. I'm glad both you and your son got through it all ok and are well now. BTW - Nice bump
> 
> Hopefulfor1st - My daughter didn't wake up for about 3 hours either. I put it down to the anaesthetic I think it knocks them out as well as us.
> 
> Leinzlove - No I wont be having a vbac I have an elective section booked in at 39 weeks. My body didn't respond to the induction medicine and I have to be brought forward at least 1 week to try to avoid complications again.
> 
> Salu - Sorry no leakage for me yet. With my first the first time I noticed anything I was around 30 weeks.
> 
> PG - Did you go anywhere nice for your hols :)
> 
> Is anyone else having an elective section?

I went to Sharm El Sheikh and it was lovely although very hot!

I was induced with my first but was one of the fortunate few that responded to the drugs and had Chloe 11 hours later... it was incredibly painful. If I am induced again I will consider an epi this time!

I found out when I had my 16 week midwife apt that because of my age they will not let me go past 40 weeks, so I do wonder if I will be induced again!

I also don't think I will have a baby shower - they certainly are less common here and with this being my second, I have most baby items already!


----------



## Missyann

I'm struggling with the name too, now that we know it's a boy. We had picked one out a long time ago that we both liked, but I'm having second thoughts because the first name, Mattison, is a family name for my OH, but the shortened version is the same name as our donor, Matt. And now my brother who just had a daughter a month ago shortens her name, Matilda, to Mattie. I don't want to go back to the drawing board.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Well got my letter for physio but turns out its not 1 to 1 its small group session.


----------



## Leinzlove

I can't stand the wait to find the perfect baby name. :rofl:

It seems like I do the name finding. Dh says if he likes it or not. He doesn't care if we wait until baby's birth. 

No baby shower here... But this is #3 in 3 1/2 years.


----------



## apple_20

I'm having a 'sprinkle' as my cousin was desperate to do one. We wanted to a gender reveal to so ill only be 21 weeks. Doing it early means I'll have more energy plus summer time so BBQ!


----------



## MishC

I'm not having a baby shower I didn't have one with my first either.

This probably sounds really doom and gloom but I've decided not to talk about baby names or buy anything until at least 26 weeks. I want to know that my baby has a good chance of survival and don't want to get to attached in case something bad does happen again. I understand how that can come across but I find its the best way to cope with this situation.


----------



## apple_20

MishC said:


> I'm not having a baby shower I didn't have one with my first either.
> 
> This probably sounds really doom and gloom but I've decided not to talk about baby names or buy anything until at least 26 weeks. I want to know that my baby has a good chance of survival and don't want to get to attached in case something bad does happen again. I understand how that can come across but I find its the best way to cope with this situation.

I understand where you are coming from we aren't talking names until after the twenty week scan. However I think the truth is I've been attached to this baby since I did the test and trying to distance myself from it wouldn't make a loss any easier to cope with.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

MissyLissy said:


> I finally made and "official" announcement of Facebook... And now I feel vulnerable for some reason! Lol... I'm strange. I hemmed and hawed forever about how/when/if I should post anything and today on a whim I did. All of my close friends/fam/coworkers/acquaintances knew anyway. I was mostly "telling" random stragglers I hardly ever see and people from like high school. I don't know why I feel weird about it....

I feel the same way... I almost want to wait a month or two more before I post anything, but my family wants to share their excitement on facebook so bad. I am afraid my family will slip up on facebook before I even get the chance to announce it myself. I guess I won't ever stop being terrified that something bad could happen.


----------



## Princesskell

I like the same Mattison, but agree it will probably be shortened and you really have no control over that so make sure you're happy with the possible nicknames?

I agree with waiting to properly think names until later. Dh doesn't want to properly discuss until after 20 weeks, so at the moment the lists are just in my head!

Wonder how they organise group physio mummytoamber??

Xxx


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## Jalanis22

MummyToAmberx said:


> So, i had my second labour/birth dream.
> 
> My second time where ive gone into labour at 38w, second time its been a girl. First time hearing birth weight of 7lb 15oz.
> 
> To most dreams are meaningless but ive had dreams where connection has happened following days, so it feels odd.
> Be interesting to see.

I know dreams are meaningless but before i found out gender, i had 2 dreams. 1 of sono saying it was a boy and the other one i was actually carrying my baby boy.


----------



## alison1981

Hi,
I'm new to this page, we have a little boy who will be 2 in July and now pregnant with number 2 due 17th November . Have scan on 30th and we will be finding out sex hopefully. Last time it was a surprise but I can't wait to find out this time. 
Took 3 years and some help to fall pregnant with first baby and this one was natural so we feel very lucky.


----------



## Jalanis22

Welcome alison :hi: congrats on your second baby:baby:!


----------



## Twinklie12

Welcome and congrats alison!


----------



## Princesskell

alison1981 said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to this page, we have a little boy who will be 2 in July and now pregnant with number 2 due 17th November . Have scan on 30th and we will be finding out sex hopefully. Last time it was a surprise but I can't wait to find out this time.
> Took 3 years and some help to fall pregnant with first baby and this one was natural so we feel very lucky.

Welcome and congratulations! :happydance:
I will add you to the front page...any feelings on boy or girl this time?


----------



## Tigermom

Sorry it's been so long since I've checked in. Life got away from me. I'm back. I will be back-tracking to catch up on everyone's story! 

I hope all is well!!!

Congrats to the new mommas in here!!!! :hugs:


----------



## MissyLissy

Random question... If you were 90% sure you were quitting your job when baby is born (not just going on leave), but not entirely positive either, when would you tell work?

As of now, I am *almost* positive I won't be coming back. With two infants in child care, we are looking at $500-$600+/week in childcare costs alone for our area. I'd be working my high stress, demanding job almost entirely to put my babies in daycare. Instead we are heavily leaning towards me quitting, and working part time some evenings and weekends, or taking in a neighborhood kid or two for some extra income. I'm not entirely certain yet though. Part of me is really nervous to leave my job and give up our financial security (money will be tight if just DH is working).

The problem is, as of now, work thinks I'm just taking leave and I'll be back after 3 months max. Today my boss told me of all these long range plans of shuffling around my caseload so I can take in some new intakes into our agency (a HUGE undertaking- one I don't even feel up to even if I was just taking a leave). If she knew how seriously I was considering leaving, this would change her game plan I'm sure. But...since I'm not 100% certain (more like 90%) I'm extremely hesitant to tell her. Thoughts? I don't want to wait too long- I need to give my boss and coworkers time to transition and plan, but I don't want to do it too early either in case I change my mind. :shrug:


----------



## Princesskell

Hey Tiger...come catch up!! :hugs: xxx

Missylissy, what would be the plan for longer term when babies are in school? Could you return to the career? It does sound like you would be financially silly to stay? But I would say give it a few more weeks to really think and plan before you make a final decision? You are right not to leave it too late but look at every option first?? Xxx


----------



## salu_34

MissyLissy said:


> Random question... If you were 90% sure you were quitting your job when baby is born (not just going on leave), but not entirely positive either, when would you tell work?
> 
> As of now, I am *almost* positive I won't be coming back. With two infants in child care, we are looking at $500-$600+/week in childcare costs alone for our area. I'd be working my high stress, demanding job almost entirely to put my babies in daycare. Instead we are heavily leaning towards me quitting, and working part time some evenings and weekends, or taking in a neighborhood kid or two for some extra income. I'm not entirely certain yet though. Part of me is really nervous to leave my job and give up our financial security (money will be tight if just DH is working).
> 
> The problem is, as of now, work thinks I'm just taking leave and I'll be back after 3 months max. Today my boss told me of all these long range plans of shuffling around my caseload so I can take in some new intakes into our agency (a HUGE undertaking- one I don't even feel up to even if I was just taking a leave). If she knew how seriously I was considering leaving, this would change her game plan I'm sure. But...since I'm not 100% certain (more like 90%) I'm extremely hesitant to tell her. Thoughts? I don't want to wait too long- I need to give my boss and coworkers time to transition and plan, but I don't want to do it too early either in case I change my mind. :shrug:

That's a tough one. Child care is a big burden for most people ... trust me I work in daycare so I know how much it costs for more than ones child to attend. I'd say just wait a bit and see how things go, if your mind changes or not. 
I'm lucky in that my mom said she'd switch her days off to two days during the week when I go back to work so she can watch the LO and the cost of child care wouldn't be so high. I don't make much at my job and OH makes enough but with bills there's never enough.


----------



## Dogtanian

Found out today we are on team blue! we are so pleased we found out,and cannot wait to meet our lil boy!
I never had a baby shower first time round and wont be having one this time,but i love the idea of a casserole party,its so practical,wish we had something like that over here,although i pity the person that has to cook for me and hubby with all our food intolerances lol
:dust:


----------



## Princesskell

Dogtanian said:


> Found out today we are on team blue! we are so pleased we found out,and cannot wait to meet our lil boy!
> I never had a baby shower first time round and wont be having one this time,but i love the idea of a casserole party,its so practical,wish we had something like that over here,although i pity the person that has to cook for me and hubby with all our food intolerances lol
> :dust:

Yeyyyyyyyyyyyyy! Congratulations on team blue! Was it what you were expecting? :happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## Tigermom

Oh, team blue!!! AHHH So great! Congratulations!!! :hugs:

I love the idea of a casserole party. That's such a great idea for those first few weeks of being totally wiped out (weeks... years?!?! :haha: Can someone come cook for me for an eternity? :rofl:). 

Did mother's intuition point you in the right direction with this one? I was right with my son first time around. I knew from the moment of conception. However, with this one, I have nothing. I have no guesses. We want a girl since we already have a beautiful son, but we think we are destined for a boy :shrug:


----------



## GeralynB

MissyLissy said:


> Random question... If you were 90% sure you were quitting your job when baby is born (not just going on leave), but not entirely positive either, when would you tell work?
> 
> As of now, I am *almost* positive I won't be coming back. With two infants in child care, we are looking at $500-$600+/week in childcare costs alone for our area. I'd be working my high stress, demanding job almost entirely to put my babies in daycare. Instead we are heavily leaning towards me quitting, and working part time some evenings and weekends, or taking in a neighborhood kid or two for some extra income. I'm not entirely certain yet though. Part of me is really nervous to leave my job and give up our financial security (money will be tight if just DH is working).
> 
> The problem is, as of now, work thinks I'm just taking leave and I'll be back after 3 months max. Today my boss told me of all these long range plans of shuffling around my caseload so I can take in some new intakes into our agency (a HUGE undertaking- one I don't even feel up to even if I was just taking a leave). If she knew how seriously I was considering leaving, this would change her game plan I'm sure. But...since I'm not 100% certain (more like 90%) I'm extremely hesitant to tell her. Thoughts? I don't want to wait too long- I need to give my boss and coworkers time to transition and plan, but I don't want to do it too early either in case I change my mind. :shrug:

Daycare is crazy expensive&#8230;that's one of the reasons I'm staying home when baby is born. I think it's silly for me to work just so I can pay to have someone else watch watch my child. I think it is a good idea to let work know if you are planning on leaving so they have time to get everything in order.

Congrats on your blue bump!


----------



## Princesskell

The casserole party sounds amazing... I might steal that idea!


----------



## Traveling mom

MissyLissy said:


> Random question... If you were 90% sure you were quitting your job when baby is born (not just going on leave), but not entirely positive either, when would you tell work?
> 
> As of now, I am *almost* positive I won't be coming back. With two infants in child care, we are looking at $500-$600+/week in childcare costs alone for our area. I'd be working my high stress, demanding job almost entirely to put my babies in daycare. Instead we are heavily leaning towards me quitting, and working part time some evenings and weekends, or taking in a neighborhood kid or two for some extra income. I'm not entirely certain yet though. Part of me is really nervous to leave my job and give up our financial security (money will be tight if just DH is working).
> 
> The problem is, as of now, work thinks I'm just taking leave and I'll be back after 3 months max. Today my boss told me of all these long range plans of shuffling around my caseload so I can take in some new intakes into our agency (a HUGE undertaking- one I don't even feel up to even if I was just taking a leave). If she knew how seriously I was considering leaving, this would change her game plan I'm sure. But...since I'm not 100% certain (more like 90%) I'm extremely hesitant to tell her. Thoughts? I don't want to wait too long- I need to give my boss and coworkers time to transition and plan, but I don't want to do it too early either in case I change my mind. :shrug:

I wouldn't let them know too early as they may just let you go so they can get a replacement in and trained with the work load. It's hard to decide what is the right thing and what is the right thing for YOU. I do know there are plenty of moms who don't decide until they are on maternity leave that they are going to stay home. I don't think anyone would fault you for making that decision.


----------



## MissyLissy

Thanks everyone for your thoughts! Traveling mom, my mother in law also told me just to wait until I'm on maternity leave then tell them. But I don't know, that makes me feel guilty if I can help them transition and train someone before my leave so my co-workers aren't burdened with the extra work my caseload will bring them when I'm gone for no good reason. And if my boss is making long term plans for our agency centering around me, she needs to know that I'm likely done come Fall and not to factor me into any plans. I also want to make sure I leave on good terms. But you are exactly right... I do not want to tell them too early either. That happened to one of my old co-workers who gave my boss a six month notice (not pregnancy related). In the meantime, they found someone else, he ended up changing his mind, but he was pushed out anyway at that six month mark due to all the prep that had already gone in motion to replace him.


----------



## Jalanis22

18 week bump. :baby:


----------



## Traveling mom

MissyLissy said:


> Thanks everyone for your thoughts! Traveling mom, my mother in law also told me just to wait until I'm on maternity leave then tell them. But I don't know, that makes me feel guilty if I can help them transition and train someone before my leave so my co-workers aren't burdened with the extra work my caseload will bring them when I'm gone for no good reason. And if my boss is making long term plans for our agency centering around me, she needs to know that I'm likely done come Fall and not to factor me into any plans. I also want to make sure I leave on good terms. But you are exactly right... I do not want to tell them too early either. That happened to one of my old co-workers who gave my boss a six month notice (not pregnancy related). In the meantime, they found someone else, he ended up changing his mind, but he was pushed out anyway at that six month mark due to all the prep that had already gone in motion to replace him.

Well it's good you have seen how they handle someone in a similar situation. That would put my mind at ease if I were you. I would give it some time to make sure you won't be coming back but it sounds like you work for a pretty understanding company. I also understand you wanting to give them a heads up, plus if you ever want to return someday I'm sure being upfront with them will make that easier


----------



## DissySunshine

Cute bump, Jalanis! I look like that at 16 :haha:


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks Dissy! :hugs: i love feeling my baby moving around. I literally woke up early because he decided to wake me up and have a party lol. Cant complain. Best moments.


----------



## MarieMo7

Twinklie12 said:


> DH and I certainly aren't DTD as much as when TTC but still at least once a week. DH loves the bigger boobs for sure! Haha




MissyLissy said:


> Thanks everyone for your thoughts! Traveling mom, my mother in law also told me just to wait until I'm on maternity leave then tell them. But I don't know, that makes me feel guilty if I can help them transition and train someone before my leave so my co-workers aren't burdened with the extra work my caseload will bring them when I'm gone for no good reason. And if my boss is making long term plans for our agency centering around me, she needs to know that I'm likely done come Fall and not to factor me into any plans. I also want to make sure I leave on good terms. But you are exactly right... I do not want to tell them too early either. That happened to one of my old co-workers who gave my boss a six month notice (not pregnancy related). In the meantime, they found someone else, he ended up changing his mind, but he was pushed out anyway at that six month mark due to all the prep that had already gone in motion to replace him.

I would wait until maybe 2-3 months prior to your EDD. That would give them plenty of time to find someone, plenty of time for you to train, and you're leaving on good terms. That way if you are "pushed out" you will probably be about to deliver anyway! Good luck mama!


----------



## MarieMo7

Casserole night...
I used this as a base idea: https://www.myrecipes.com/m/menus/girls-night-in/casserole-swap-10000001839071/
I added the "one for mom's freezer" part to suit my needs ;)

I told a good friend of mine about the idea so she could get it organized. I didn't want to see greedy, like "hey give me food!" So she was happy to take credit for a great thoughtful idea while I got a nice freezer full of stuff. I know I totally sound selfish now that I'm writing it down...lol. But oh well. I'm okay with it.


----------



## cncem

Very cute bump Jalanis! I love being pregnant, I love the bump and can't wait to feel Macie moving around in there, although I think I might have felt something here and there, but not sure. 

I love the casserole party idea!! Maybe my friend will incorporate that into my baby shower somehow. I know I won't want to cook, and that will be awesome. If not, then I will start making casseroles two at a time a few weeks before I'm due so I can store those up and have them when baby is born. With my daughter I made two cheesecakes a couple days before she was due and never had a chance to eat them, went into labor the day after I made them. It was nice to come home to after the hospital. I'm going to do that this time too.

By the way Mariemo, your little girl is so cute! I think that every time I see your avatar :)


----------



## Traveling mom

We are staying team yellow and we think we have found the names! I would love some input.

For a girl: Layla Skye
For a boy: Graham Walker

I just realized the whole skywalker thing and couldn't stop laughing. I swear we aren't Star Wars freaks.


----------



## MissyLissy

Traveling mom said:


> We are staying team yellow and we think we have found the names! I would love some input.
> 
> For a girl: Layla Skye
> For a boy: Graham Walker
> 
> I just realized the whole skywalker thing and couldn't stop laughing. I swear we aren't Star Wars freaks.

Love your name choices! Graham is my name choice if we have a second boy. In our case, Graham Theodore (after my grandpa), which my husband always giggles about Teddy Graham being the inverse. I don't plan on using it though unless I have two boys, but I love it. Layla Skye is lovely too! My friend just named her girl Laela (pronounced Layla), but I like your spelling more...much more straight forward. :flower:


----------



## Traveling mom

MissyLissy said:


> Traveling mom said:
> 
> 
> We are staying team yellow and we think we have found the names! I would love some input.
> 
> For a girl: Layla Skye
> For a boy: Graham Walker
> 
> I just realized the whole skywalker thing and couldn't stop laughing. I swear we aren't Star Wars freaks.
> 
> Love your name choices! Graham is my name choice if we have a second boy. In our case, Graham Theodore (after my grandpa), which my husband always giggles about Teddy Graham being the inverse. I don't plan on using it though unless I have two boys, but I love it. Layla Skye is lovely too! My friend just named her girl Laela (pronounced Layla), but I like your spelling more...much more straight forward. :flower:Click to expand...

My husband actually said we could call him our little teddy graham. We just came up with it today but I'm in love with it already.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Dogtanian said:


> Found out today we are on team blue! we are so pleased we found out,and cannot wait to meet our lil boy!
> I never had a baby shower first time round and wont be having one this time,but i love the idea of a casserole party,its so practical,wish we had something like that over here,although i pity the person that has to cook for me and hubby with all our food intolerances lol
> :dust:

Congrats on your blue bump.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

PK it says will be physio and mw which will include education and advice about pelvic grid pain. Will last 1hr and you can ask questions. I dont want to brush it off but cant see this being any use to me, i know do's and dont's from the last time, i was hoping for 1 to 1 sessions to help the pain for further down the line. 
Its 1st july so we shall see.


----------



## Leinzlove

Dogtanian: Congrats on team :blue:! Woooooo! <3

Jalanis: Super cute bump! 

Traveling Mom: Love the Teddy Graham idea. HOW CUTE! Love the names! :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Anyone who isnt expecting their first feel like could be having odd braxton hicks? 
Im bit undecided but feels like they could be starting.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

omg :blush: 18w belly, i dread to think how big i may get.
 



Attached Files:







10415637_10202290023675506_7152449057162873696_n.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Pussy Galore

I finally have a date for my 20 week scan - 1 July :happydance:

Is anyone else feeling rather apprehensive about this milestone? I am sure that some of you must have yours in the next couple of weeks?


----------



## Leinzlove

OMG Mummy! I want that bump! It's gorgeous! <3

Pussy Galore: I'm excited about that milestone. I'm also excited about scheduling the date next Friday! :) x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Leinzlove - i really wasnt expecting this, at this point.

Pussygalore - where in w.midlands are you? im not to sure how i feel about 20w scan, seen few rather sad threads in 2nd tri recently. However, ive noticed last week ive gone through scary thought of newborn/new baby everything that comes with it in the first month. This seems to come around once a month.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm not scared about the 20w scan this time. Mainly because everything was checked and measured at my 14w scan which helps to reassure me.

Mummy: Well, your bump is lovely. I don't have a bump at all yet. I'm hoping it pops out this week. :rofl:


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> omg :blush: 18w belly, i dread to think how big i may get.

Beautiful <3 

I forgot to do a bump picture today, didn't have time before work! Told my current boss about the baby today, I'll be ending this job when I go on maternity leave and starting new one afterwards! Finally I can stop trying to suck it in at work (doesn't work so people have just thought I was getting fat lol) a different department in my company has also offered me a job so I've got to turn them down today, which I am not looking forward to!


----------



## Dogtanian

I had no idea we might be team blue,it was quite a shock,but very obvious that he is a boy!
I was preparing for another girl.OH wants his second middle name to be the same as his dads,he passed away earlier this year.OH hadnt seen his dad for 5 years,dads choice and i had never met him.OH is the child of a 30 year affair,its very complicated.OH dad has 3 other children with his wife,and when he knew he was dying he spent lots of time with them visiting them abroad etc and didnt even bother telling my OH he was ill.We found out he had died on facebook.OH is devastated and has along with his mother put his father on a pedestal.This is a man that lied,cheated and breezed in and out of their lives,and was never there for his son.Two months before he died he changed his will so that my OH would have no way to make a claim on the property he owned.Its a horrendous situation.I do not want my son named after him.My daughter has MIL and Sil names as middle names and we always agreed that if we had a son he would be named after my dad for his middle name.I gave OH mum the option of just picking any name for his second middle name as a kind gesture,and we agreed no family names and not after anyone.,I now feel pressured and cruel for not wanting to use the name.OH had a massive go at me and claimed i always get my own way,im so upset.
OH cant even talk about his dad without getting upset,yet he wants his name?
MIL is now claiming that this boy is the reincarnation of OH dad,i feel so angry and sick at the thought of that.Im in such a horrible situation
:dust:


----------



## apple_20

Dogtanian said:


> I had no idea we might be team blue,it was quite a shock,but very obvious that he is a boy!
> I was preparing for another girl.OH wants his second middle name to be the same as his dads,he passed away earlier this year.OH hadnt seen his dad for 5 years,dads choice and i had never met him.OH is the child of a 30 year affair,its very complicated.OH dad has 3 other children with his wife,and when he knew he was dying he spent lots of time with them visiting them abroad etc and didnt even bother telling my OH he was ill.We found out he had died on facebook.OH is devastated and has along with his mother put his father on a pedestal.This is a man that lied,cheated and breezed in and out of their lives,and was never there for his son.Two months before he died he changed his will so that my OH would have no way to make a claim on the property he owned.Its a horrendous situation.I do not want my son named after him.My daughter has MIL and Sil names as middle names and we always agreed that if we had a son he would be named after my dad for his middle name.I gave OH mum the option of just picking any name for his second middle name as a kind gesture,and we agreed no family names and not after anyone.,I now feel pressured and cruel for not wanting to use the name.OH had a massive go at me and claimed i always get my own way,im so upset.
> OH cant even talk about his dad without getting upset,yet he wants his name?
> MIL is now claiming that this boy is the reincarnation of OH dad,i feel so angry and sick at the thought of that.Im in such a horrible situation
> :dust:

I don't know this is tricky one. I guess I would look at it as how would you feel if he had said no to one of your dds names because he didn't like someone in your family? Having their name won't make your son anything like him.

I hope you can come to some compromise.


----------



## GeralynB

Pussy Galore said:


> I finally have a date for my 20 week scan - 1 July :happydance:
> 
> Is anyone else feeling rather apprehensive about this milestone? I am sure that some of you must have yours in the next couple of weeks?

 I have my 20 week scan on June 18...I'll be 21 weeks then. I'm excited for it


----------



## Twinklie12

I have an appointment today. Hoping they use the bedside ultrasound machine!


----------



## Pussy Galore

MummyToAmberx said:


> Leinzlove - i really wasnt expecting this, at this point.
> 
> Pussygalore - where in w.midlands are you? im not to sure how i feel about 20w scan, seen few rather sad threads in 2nd tri recently. However, ive noticed last week ive gone through scary thought of newborn/new baby everything that comes with it in the first month. This seems to come around once a month.

I live in Coventry but work in the centre of Birmingham, so not too far from you?! Amazing bump pic :)

I've also read some very sad threads on 20 week scans which I guess is why I am now apprehensive. Still not too long to wait!


----------



## Pussy Galore

GeralynB said:


> Pussy Galore said:
> 
> 
> I finally have a date for my 20 week scan - 1 July :happydance:
> 
> Is anyone else feeling rather apprehensive about this milestone? I am sure that some of you must have yours in the next couple of weeks?
> 
> I have my 20 week scan on June 18...I'll be 21 weeks then. I'm excited for itClick to expand...

Wow - not long to wait! Hope it goes well :)


----------



## MarieMo7

Cncem...thank you :). I think she's pretty cute too ;)

Mummy, holy crap that's a bump! Lol, no denying you're knocked up!


----------



## cncem

Dogtanian said:


> I had no idea we might be team blue,it was quite a shock,but very obvious that he is a boy!
> I was preparing for another girl.OH wants his second middle name to be the same as his dads,he passed away earlier this year.OH hadnt seen his dad for 5 years,dads choice and i had never met him.OH is the child of a 30 year affair,its very complicated.OH dad has 3 other children with his wife,and when he knew he was dying he spent lots of time with them visiting them abroad etc and didnt even bother telling my OH he was ill.We found out he had died on facebook.OH is devastated and has along with his mother put his father on a pedestal.This is a man that lied,cheated and breezed in and out of their lives,and was never there for his son.Two months before he died he changed his will so that my OH would have no way to make a claim on the property he owned.Its a horrendous situation.I do not want my son named after him.My daughter has MIL and Sil names as middle names and we always agreed that if we had a son he would be named after my dad for his middle name.I gave OH mum the option of just picking any name for his second middle name as a kind gesture,and we agreed no family names and not after anyone.,I now feel pressured and cruel for not wanting to use the name.OH had a massive go at me and claimed i always get my own way,im so upset.
> OH cant even talk about his dad without getting upset,yet he wants his name?
> MIL is now claiming that this boy is the reincarnation of OH dad,i feel so angry and sick at the thought of that.Im in such a horrible situation
> :dust:

Dogtanian, here is my view, for what it is worth. My dad was a terrible father, womanizer and he beat my stepmother, as well as us kids. He gave us up when I was 11 and my sister and I had to go live in a children's home until 18. He did drugs pretty heavily, drank all that. I don't know why, but I have loved him fiercely all my life and was devastated when he passed away. My siblings couldn't have cared less. I made arrangements for burial, took care of all of that, and my siblings asked me why. I don't know why. He may have been an awful father, but he was my father nonetheless. That may be how your husband feels. If I were you I would let my husband give him his dad's name, not to honor your husband's dad, but to honor your husband, because that is what he wants and it means something to him. As far as your mother in law saying your baby will be grandpa reincarnate that is just rubbish. Never mind that hocus pocus garbage. I hope for the best for you, I know this is a tough situation to be in.


----------



## Tigermom

Dogtanian said:


> I had no idea we might be team blue,it was quite a shock,but very obvious that he is a boy!
> I was preparing for another girl.OH wants his second middle name to be the same as his dads,he passed away earlier this year.OH hadnt seen his dad for 5 years,dads choice and i had never met him.OH is the child of a 30 year affair,its very complicated.OH dad has 3 other children with his wife,and when he knew he was dying he spent lots of time with them visiting them abroad etc and didnt even bother telling my OH he was ill.We found out he had died on facebook.OH is devastated and has along with his mother put his father on a pedestal.This is a man that lied,cheated and breezed in and out of their lives,and was never there for his son.Two months before he died he changed his will so that my OH would have no way to make a claim on the property he owned.Its a horrendous situation.I do not want my son named after him.My daughter has MIL and Sil names as middle names and we always agreed that if we had a son he would be named after my dad for his middle name.I gave OH mum the option of just picking any name for his second middle name as a kind gesture,and we agreed no family names and not after anyone.,I now feel pressured and cruel for not wanting to use the name.OH had a massive go at me and claimed i always get my own way,im so upset.
> OH cant even talk about his dad without getting upset,yet he wants his name?
> MIL is now claiming that this boy is the reincarnation of OH dad,i feel so angry and sick at the thought of that.Im in such a horrible situation
> :dust:

Dogtanian, that's a tough situation. I'm so sorry your family is going through that. I just want to say that this is going to be long, and I'm sorry about that, but I just want to make sure I word myself well.

I would sit your husband down and just lay the information out there. Explain why it is you don't want your child to be named for the horrid man your FIL was. Explain your feelings about that. I would be as objective as possible though, leaving out hurtful terminology since it sounds like your husband is grieving still. If he still can't see your side, I do kind of agree with cncem in the sense that even though he sounds like a terrible person, he's still your husband's father, but I also feel that you should be just as happy with a name. You can't be forced to call your son in for dinner with his full name and cringe at what that memory brings to you. It's your child too, hun. 

Here's what I would do... Tell your husband how that name makes *you* feel. Don't bring up your husband's experience except to say how you've watched him struggle with his father, and how that makes you tear up just thinking about it. Explain that the name would hurt you because you've seen how tormented your dh has been over the years. You only associate that name with struggle. Tell him that the name would make you uncomfortable. It also sounds like your already have named a child for his family. Your family should be able to be recognized in naming, if that's something you two are choosing to do. His mom and sister have already been honored in that way. You can point that out and just tell him that you have plenty of time to talk about it, so choosing the time that he's grieving is just not the time to make a decision because it will be heavily swayed in that direction. They say to never make a decision in grief, in anger, or in celebration. Wait until you are out of the storm.

However, I also agree that it will not make your son a bad person! I promise!!! Because you and your husband will shower him with love and support each and every day. If that is the deciding factor, do know that a name in memoriam doesn't make that person the same. It's really up to you and if you feel your heart can handle that remembrance. 

I'm so sorry you are going through something so difficult. :hugs: I hope this was helpful!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dogtanian

Thank you so much for your replies.The only thing that is making this a dilemma for me is that i want to make my husband happy.Im upset at my husband because we did agree that a boy would be named after my family as the girl was named after his.He just keeps saying that his dad died therefore i should use the name.I have a terrible family background and my mother isnt in my life,and if she passed away and i decided to name a child after her im hoping that my husband would ask why i am choosing to include her name in our family,and my mother raised me lovingly in my early life and did not abandon me.The hurt i have seen my husband go through since the day i met him has left a horrible taste in my mouth and is not something i would want to accociate with my child.
I have spent the whole day feeling sad about this,as i know the only option is to back down and make my husband happy,and set aside my own feelings and beliefs,which will ultimately not make make happy
:dust:


----------



## MissyLissy

Dogtanion... That is a difficult situation. :( I sort of know how you feel... DH and I got in a bit of a fight this morning over names and he threw I always force my way all the time so what does it matter. It was hurtful.

In our case, I just found out this morning via facebook that an old semi-friend from college used my EXACT girl name of choice-Eleanor (call her Nora). I was so upset! It's not like we are friends- more like acquaintances but we share ALOT of mutual friends and she used to briefly date my DH years ago. I've had my heart set on Nora(h) forever- it's my name! DH only agrees if we use Eleanor as a long version which was growing on me. Now I just feel like a bunch of people (including this girl) will just assume I'm copying and I feel like the name is tainted. :( DH used he opportunity to tell me there are other girls names, to which I replied not fair! This was *my* name and we are using it anyway. Mini fight ensued. I still feel upset everytime I glance at FB with all these mentions of the new baby Nora (Eleanor). Poop.


----------



## teacup

Dogtanian - If I were you, then I would just say no - he will come around eventually. There is no way I would give my child a first name that I didn't agree with just to make my husband happy. If you feel that it's really upsetting him, then you could let him use the name in the baby's middle name? That way you are still making a kind gesture including the name, but can choose a first name that you _both_ like. I think that your baby's name is so important and you need to both agree on it. I would hate to not have any say on my baby's name! Especially if the name chosen is associated with someone I wasn't too fond of! Have you thought about using it as a middle name instead?

My husband wants to use his fathers name as our baby's middle name if it's a boy (as my husband's middle name is also his Dad's name) and I'm still not sure. I just think - what would my Dad think? I always think it's easier to not include names of family in the baby's name, that way you aren't offending anyone else. 

Baby's name is always a compromise and your husband should respect your decision if you don't want to use that name - it is both of your child after all! I think you should stick to your feelings and say no - he will come around. :hugs: x


----------



## GeralynB

Pussy Galore said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pussy Galore said:
> 
> 
> I finally have a date for my 20 week scan - 1 July :happydance:
> 
> Is anyone else feeling rather apprehensive about this milestone? I am sure that some of you must have yours in the next couple of weeks?
> 
> I have my 20 week scan on June 18...I'll be 21 weeks then. I'm excited for itClick to expand...
> 
> Wow - not long to wait! Hope it goes well :)Click to expand...

My sister is a sono tech and when she did my gender scan at 15w she also did some measurement s and looked at heart, spine, brain, etc. and said everything looked perfect so I'm not too worried. Plus my sister is coming with us to our appointment so she can watch and let me know if she sees anything out of sorts 



MissyLissy said:


> Dogtanion... That is a difficult situation. :( I sort of know how you feel... DH and I got in a bit of a fight this morning over names and he threw I always force my way all the time so what does it matter. It was hurtful.
> 
> In our case, I just found out this morning via facebook that an old semi-friend from college used my EXACT girl name of choice-Eleanor (call her Nora). I was so upset! It's not like we are friends- more like acquaintances but we share ALOT of mutual friends and she used to briefly date my DH years ago. I've had my heart set on Nora(h) forever- it's my name! DH only agrees if we use Eleanor as a long version which was growing on me. Now I just feel like a bunch of people (including this girl) will just assume I'm copying and I feel like the name is tainted. :( DH used he opportunity to tell me there are other girls names, to which I replied not fair! This was *my* name and we are using it anyway. Mini fight ensued. I still feel upset everytime I glance at FB with all these mentions of the new baby Nora (Eleanor). Poop.

That is so annoying! I know how you feel. One of our guy friends and his wife had a baby in Oct before we were even pregnant and named him Colin. That had been the name I wanted to use but now I'm not so sure. We don't see them often but we have many mutual friends and it still feels like our name is already being used and now I'm leaning more towards Gavin but DH still really wants Colin. I don't know what we're going to do yet.


----------



## Princesskell

Lovely bumps Jalanis and mummytoamber xxx

Gosh Dogtanian, I'm sorry for what you are going through. I'm glad we have had lts of different stories to share with you and help you through this? I think it was the mil comment that makes your situation worse. I do agree with cncem...no matter what parents put you through, they are your parents and therefore will always be special, but I feel for you that other people still alive will live with the comparisons?
My dh did not have a good time with his dad. He caused a lot of trauma in many peoples lives, but dh has suffered since he died 5 years ago. He suggested his name Sean for a boy and at first I thought you must be kidding after your dad?, but I have been considering it as it seemed very special to him. Keep talking to each other, it needs to be something you both agree on.
Missy I'm sorry for the name snatching, it's so hard when the name you like is tainted in some way. When we had F, I had a boys name in mind and someone on the baby name thread was really cruel about it, she said some very nasty things and pleaded with me that I didn't use it as it meant something terrible in her culture. It really upset me at the time, but then I shouldn't have invited her opinions on the post?? I would keep the name in mind, you have another few months to go and as she is not a close friend the distance may be enough? Also you may be having two blue ones??! Oh just thought...do you like Leonora? That shortens to Nora?

Xxx


----------



## enan88

Hi ladies! I have been out for quite a while ( exams and stuff...) and really tried to catch up but lots of things happened. 

First congrats to all mums who know their baby sex! And welcome to new ones to the group :)

Second, I have my gender scan on MONDAY! Excitement is killing me! 

Third and last .... I just got really obsessed with the new Cybex atom Q in orange and the Quinny Moodd pushchair for it! I'm really trying to convice my other half to get it


----------



## MissyLissy

Thanks ladies. I'm still on the fence if I can use it anyway. One one hand, We are not close at all- I run into her like once every few years at most. Why should I change a name I have my heart set on (for years) because of some almost stranger? On the other hand.. She DID (though briefly) date my DH like a decade ago and I kind of feel like if I use the name I'm taking all her sloppy seconds. We also have lots of mutual friends who may assume I'm either copying or not original. I've seriously had Nora(h) picked out for years. This just makes me sad. I know it's silly.

I thought about Leonora too, PK. I don't think I like it enough to use it. Eleanor had really grown on me though. :nope:


----------



## Traveling mom

Princesskell said:


> Lovely bumps Jalanis and mummytoamber xxx
> 
> Gosh Dogtanian, I'm sorry for what you are going through. I'm glad we have had lts of different stories to share with you and help you through this? I think it was the mil comment that makes your situation worse. I do agree with cncem...no matter what parents put you through, they are your parents and therefore will always be special, but I feel for you that other people still alive will live with the comparisons?
> My dh did not have a good time with his dad. He caused a lot of trauma in many peoples lives, but dh has suffered since he died 5 years ago. He suggested his name Sean for a boy and at first I thought you must be kidding after your dad?, but I have been considering it as it seemed very special to him. Keep talking to each other, it needs to be something you both agree on.
> Missy I'm sorry for the name snatching, it's so hard when the name you like is tainted in some way. When we had F, I had a boys name in mind and someone on the baby name thread was really cruel about it, she said some very nasty things and pleaded with me that I didn't use it as it meant something terrible in her culture. It really upset me at the time, but then I shouldn't have invited her opinions on the post?? I would keep the name in mind, you have another few months to go and as she is not a close friend the distance may be enough? Also you may be having two blue ones??! Oh just thought...do you like Leonora? That shortens to Nora?
> 
> Xxx

I know what you mean with sharing names with people on baby threads. I shared my girl name on another site with generally terrible people *coughcough*babycenter. And one woman said "not to be rude" (which is obviously always followed by something rude) "but that name sounds like a stripper name, but use it if you're set on it" now I totally understand I put myself out there for opinions but what happened to if you don't have anything nice to say then don't say anything at all. I much prefer my ladies here in this thread. Everyone is so nice and supportive of each other.


----------



## MissyLissy

Honest opinions wanted.

Isla. (Pronounced Eye-la). I think it's fairly common over seas, but not so much here in the States. I kind of really like it, but I worry she will constantly CONSTANTLY have her name mispronounced. Honest thoughts welcome. I don't have my heart set on it, just am now considering it and want a good pool of opinions. :flower:


----------



## Twinklie12

Dognation - so sorry for all the stress! I don't have much else to add but to say I feel for you. And that you both need to like the name. Try to talk it out and hear his side, and make sure he knows your feelings. Xo

Missy I love Isla! Lovely name. I think DH and I will wait till we know gender (three weeks!!!) before we talk names anymore. I think agreeing will be tough!


----------



## eyemom

I think Isla is a lovely name. :D People will learn how to say it. I wouldn't let that deter you. It's not like it's SUPER obscure even if it's not super common right now either. I know of another 1-yo Isla. And also a 5-yo (maybe she's 4?) but hers is spelled Aila (same pronunciation).


----------



## cncem

Missy, I once read a book called Clan of The Cavebear, by Jean M. Auel, an Excellent book, and the main character's name is Ayla, and I love that name. At least in my imagination it is pronounced the same way, or maybe it's pronounced with a long A then la. I don't know, but either way it is a beautiful name. I'm in the US and I would fear people constantly misspelling and mispronouncing it if you spell it Isla.


----------



## MissyLissy

cncem said:


> Missy, I once read a book called Clan of The Cavebear, by Jean M. Auel, an Excellent book, and the main character's name is Ayla, and I love that name. At least in my imagination it is pronounced the same way, or maybe it's pronounced with a long A then la. I don't know, but either way it is a beautiful name. I'm in the US and I would fear people constantly misspelling and mispronouncing it if you spell it Isla.

Yeah... I think it's really pretty, but my only hang up is the high likelihood of constant mispronounuciation. But...regardless I think it just made my potential short list. I really need to hold off and wait until I know genders anyway.


----------



## Leinzlove

I love it. I wouldn't worry about mispronunciations. All the people that matter will say it correctly.

I named my 2nd Zoela (Zo Ella). If people don't know they call her Zola, the pediatrian called her Zoe... But after its corrected, they stop. And everyone who knows her calls her Zoela properly.

I'm Twila (Twi La) with the I being loud. A few people have called me Twilla (Twill la), but its never a big deal and I get lots of compliments on my name.


----------



## eyemom

I wouldn't think to say Zoela any other way! But I guess you just never know. I love that name by the way.

And Twila Paris isn't exactly a household name these days, but because of her I wouldn't have thought to mispronounce Twila one either.

I'm an optometrist, and if I have to call back a patient with a name I don't know how to pronounce, I get really nervous, haha. I hate mispronouncing names.

But sometimes, even with ones that seem safe, you just can't know. When I was in optometry school, a couple of pediatric patients stick out:

Devon. It seemed straightforward enough, I thought. Here I think most people would pronounce it with the accent on the first syllable. So I tried to call him back to an exam room: "Devon?" (No response.) "...Devon??" (No response.) "Devon [lastname]??" Mom finally pipes up, "It's De-VONN!" (like the accent is on the second syllable...would anyone else have gotten that? Tell me it's not just me?) What killed me is she spent all that time acting like she had no idea who I was talking about. Oh well.

Other one was Gena. Okay it's a little different, but I thought it would be pronounced like Gina. Mom gets mad, "It's Je-NAY"

So those are totally different types of examples, but just goes to show any name can be mispronounced, haha.


----------



## Leinzlove

eyemom- thank you!

I'm not rude when they aren't pronounced correctly. I just repeat it back once and we move on...

Yeah, Twila is old fashioned. My Grandma passed a month before my birth and I'm a namesake. When I grew up I hated not having anything from her. But, it was quickly brought to my attention that I had her name. <3 And that makes me proud, because I've always hated that I never got to meet her.

What about Giana? Do you think that would be mispronounced?


----------



## eyemom

I never thought you would be rude!

That makes your name so special. <3

Giana...hmmm...I would be a little nervous about that one. :) I wouldn't be 100% sure if it's Gee-AH-na or more like Johnna.


----------



## Leinzlove

I didn't mean it like you thought I would be. But, more so its really no big deal when you have to correct a pronunciation to others. But I could see some parents being rude.

Its Gee ah na in this case. At the top of our list we have Giana Eloise. Giana means "God is Gracious" and Eloise is in our family history it means "Warrior." 

Chloe, Zoela and Giana.


----------



## eyemom

Okay, I didn't _think_ you did, but then I worried oh no what if she thinks I thought she was rude?? :) I'm sure those parents just get tired of it after a while.

Okay, Gee ah na would have been my first guess. I think if I were calling Giana back to my office for an eye exam, I would just say, "Giana," without really giving it much thought. THEN I'd panic like oh no I hope I didn't just butcher that!!! I think it's beautiful and I love the meaning. I think I've seen it on baby name websites and it caught my eye, but it sounds too much like our last name to actually consider it.


----------



## Leinzlove

I just found it the other day... I know this may sound silly. But I was reading older birth stories and I came across the name. I was like "I like that." 

So looked it up and ran it by DH, he liked it too. So now its at the top of the list.

I really like Rylin (Rye Lynn). But DH says he doesn't like how it sounds.

What is your daughters name? Have you been making a list?


----------



## eyemom

My daughter's name is Shiloh. :) I don't usually post it on here though so I may delete this post after some time. :)

We have a boy name more or less picked out...I'm not totally sold, but it carries significant meaning to DH. Soo I don't know. I figure we'll discuss more seriously when we know what we're having. We haven't really thought about girl names, nothing in the running. It's hard for me to think about until we find out if it's a boy or a girl. That scan is in 11 days. :D So after that we will be thinking names hardcore.


----------



## Leinzlove

11 days! Eeeeek! So exciting. Not long at all. :)

Are you leaning any certain way?

I love your daughters name. Very pretty!


----------



## eyemom

Thanks!

I know I can hardly stand it!

Not leaning any certain way right now, not particularly. With DD, I was just convinced it was a girl. I actually started trying to talk myself out of it because I didn't want to be all confused if I actually had a boy. But then it was a girl after all!

Before I got pregnant this time, I was expecting to have a boy next (if I got pregnant again). I don't really know why. I always thought #2 would be a girl, but then I had my miscarriage, and in my heart that one was a girl. So I thought well that was my girl, next one's a boy. So I was surprised at the beginning of my pregnancy I was feeling the girl vibe. And DD predicts girl (her track record is actually quite good). But lately I keep wanting to call baby "him." But still nothing like I felt before I knew for sure DD was a girl.


----------



## Leinzlove

I thought #1 was a girl... Its a girl. I thought #2 was a boy... All wives tales, intelligender, physic all said boy... It's a girl.

This time... No idea and didn't try to find out from wives tales. Etc. Thought maybe boy because I was so sick. And I hadn't been with the girls. Thought girl because don't feel I can have a boy. It's a girl! :)

So hard to tell before they tell you, I think. I'm not good at gender prediction for anyone.

So exciting! 11 days!!!!


----------



## eyemom

Yeah I never went by anything other than my gut! I don't know! These 11 days are going to crrawwwwwlllll. :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I was looking at quinny buzz xtra and moodd. After comparing in shops think ill go with xtra.
I found moodd seat unit smaller and T bar looks uncomfortable as baby gets bigger. 

I felt few hard prods yesterday which caught me by surprize and i make this 'ooo' sound lol


----------



## Princesskell

Nice to see you Enan. Xxx
Lots of gender scans coming up :yipee:
Eyemom your little girl is so beautiful and what a pretty name xxx

I LOVE the name Isla, but over here in the UK it is pretty common these last couple of years. It wouldn't bother me if people couldnt pronounce or spell it to be honest??


----------



## Missyann

My coworker named her daughter Isla. I think it's a very cute name, though I totally mispronounced it the first time and felt a little embarrassed.


----------



## Twinklie12

Plus a celeb has the name which helps people pronounce it (Isla Fischer).


----------



## hopefulfor1st

MissyLissy said:


> Honest opinions wanted.
> 
> Isla. (Pronounced Eye-la). I think it's fairly common over seas, but not so much here in the States. I kind of really like it, but I worry she will constantly CONSTANTLY have her name mispronounced. Honest thoughts welcome. I don't have my heart set on it, just am now considering it and want a good pool of opinions. :flower:



It's really common in Australia, I've never heard anyone say it wrong!
I just think of Isla Fisher whenever I hear it! Isla is number 21 on the list of most used baby names 2013


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Leinzlove said:


> I love it. I wouldn't worry about mispronunciations. All the people that matter will say it correctly.
> 
> I named my 2nd Zoela (Zo Ella). If people don't know they call her Zola, the pediatrian called her Zoe... But after its corrected, they stop. And everyone who knows her calls her Zoela properly.
> 
> I'm Twila (Twi La) with the I being loud. A few people have called me Twilla (Twill la), but its never a big deal and I get lots of compliments on my name.



I would say it Zola too sorry! 
It's the baby girl off Greys Anatomys name and that's the only way I've ever heard it


----------



## MissyLissy

hopefulfor1st said:


> MissyLissy said:
> 
> 
> Honest opinions wanted.
> 
> Isla. (Pronounced Eye-la). I think it's fairly common over seas, but not so much here in the States. I kind of really like it, but I worry she will constantly CONSTANTLY have her name mispronounced. Honest thoughts welcome. I don't have my heart set on it, just am now considering it and want a good pool of opinions. :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> It's really common in Australia, I've never heard anyone say it wrong!
> I just think of Isla Fisher whenever I hear it! Isla is number 21 on the list of most used baby names 2013Click to expand...

Yeah I heard it was really popular there. Here in the States it was #167 last year, though on the rise.


----------



## DissySunshine

Ladies talking to my pregnant relatives has got me nervous now! 

I had asked my OB when the earliest to scan was, and she had said 18 weeks. We have a downs syndrome screening on the 10th, and so I called the sono tech to see when my (unrelated) ultrasound was scheduled. She told me the 20th. I asked her if I could move it to the 10th so that I wouldn't have to take more time off from a brand new job or school. She said that would be ok. Now, I'm only going to be 16+5, and I know that's early for gender anyway; my relatives are telling me that they may not even do it because the ultrasound is supposed to be at least 18 weeks for measuring purposes. I've gotten soooooo hyped up about possibly finding out the gender in THREE DAYS! that I don't want to be disappointed when I go in. I guess I just want some other thoughts on the matter? Will they still do measuring scan that early, or should I start expecting a reschedule?


----------



## cncem

I had my first sono at 14 weeks, then a week later at 15 weeks I went in to see a prenatal specialist who did another sono and was able to tell me the gender. I have high blood pressure, so am considered "high risk" and I guess the purpose of the sono was to check everything with baby, organs and things. I also had a blood draw for the downs syndrome and other things I guess. At 16 plus weeks they should be able to tell you gender, ask the tech.


----------



## MarieMo7

Dissy, i can only tell you my experience...my doc told me that most appts weren't too big of a deal in terms of timing (like, I'm having my 16-wk appt at 17+2) but she wanted my 20-wk to be as close to 20 weeks as possible. So not sure. That said, pretty sure I've seen others have their anatomy scan at 18-19 weeks. 
I hope it's good news and no rescheduling for you!


----------



## eyemom

My dr said 18-20 weeks. Mine is smack dab in the middle at 19 weeks. I think they can look at most of the same stuff earlier, but they don't have the appropriate gestational age-related norms to compare against, so I don't know what they'll tell you. I'll be curious how it turns out.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Your anatomy scan should be done between 19 and 21 weeks, you MAY be able to convince them to do it as early as 18 weeks but before then they can't confirm the measurements are where they should be


----------



## Leinzlove

I agree 16 weeks is early for a 20 week scan. I've had both of mine previously at 19 weeks. I also didn't find out gender at 19 weeks with #2. She wouldn't be unmodest and give us a peak. :rofl: Luckily I already knew because I paid for an early private scan.

Hopeful: No reason to be sorry. Doesn't bother me if others pronounce my baby's name as Zola. I just correct them and go from there. It really isn't bad. I like that's its unique and a compromise of Zoe and Ella that DH and I both wanted.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

DissySunshine said:


> Ladies talking to my pregnant relatives has got me nervous now!
> 
> I had asked my OB when the earliest to scan was, and she had said 18 weeks. We have a downs syndrome screening on the 10th, and so I called the sono tech to see when my (unrelated) ultrasound was scheduled. She told me the 20th. I asked her if I could move it to the 10th so that I wouldn't have to take more time off from a brand new job or school. She said that would be ok. Now, I'm only going to be 16+5, and I know that's early for gender anyway; my relatives are telling me that they may not even do it because the ultrasound is supposed to be at least 18 weeks for measuring purposes. I've gotten soooooo hyped up about possibly finding out the gender in THREE DAYS! that I don't want to be disappointed when I go in. I guess I just want some other thoughts on the matter? Will they still do measuring scan that early, or should I start expecting a reschedule?

All i can say is, when i found out i was pregnant at 18w6d i was told id get appt in few days to come back for my anatomy scan between 20-22w as it was to early to measure.


----------



## salu_34

This getting up to pee at 330 am and not being able to get back to sleep SUCKS !


----------



## Leinzlove

I know that feeling... and then the stomach starts growling.


----------



## salu_34

Leinzlove said:


> I know that feeling... and then the stomach starts growling.

It's now 7 am here. So I've been up for 3 1/2 hours ... I have a long day a head of me !


----------



## Missyann

DissySunshine said:


> Ladies talking to my pregnant relatives has got me nervous now!
> 
> I had asked my OB when the earliest to scan was, and she had said 18 weeks. We have a downs syndrome screening on the 10th, and so I called the sono tech to see when my (unrelated) ultrasound was scheduled. She told me the 20th. I asked her if I could move it to the 10th so that I wouldn't have to take more time off from a brand new job or school. She said that would be ok. Now, I'm only going to be 16+5, and I know that's early for gender anyway; my relatives are telling me that they may not even do it because the ultrasound is supposed to be at least 18 weeks for measuring purposes. I've gotten soooooo hyped up about possibly finding out the gender in THREE DAYS! that I don't want to be disappointed when I go in. I guess I just want some other thoughts on the matter? Will they still do measuring scan that early, or should I start expecting a reschedule?

The sono tech at my birthing center is on vacation during my 20th week, so I had to schedule the scan elsewhere because they wanted it between 19 and 21. As for knowing gender that soon, I hade a scan at 14.5 and the Dr could tell it was a boy from that. But I believe they can tell boys earlier than girls.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Baby keeps being very close to the top of my skin in my belly on the right side and is very uncomfortable...has anyone experienced this?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> Baby keeps being very close to the top of my skin in my belly on the right side and is very uncomfortable...has anyone experienced this?

Im not sure what you mean but when baby gets bigger uncomfortable-ness on lungs/ribs aint good. 

Thankfully i have night if im so tired i sleep until 6am before needing a pee other nights ive been up 4 times


----------



## mandaa1220

OMG I've been getting up to pee 3-4 times a night and that's just what I wake up for... when I'm laying in bed before I fall asleep, I usually go at least twice. It's nuts and so annoying!!


----------



## Twinklie12

I am finally sleeping a little longer without having to pee, probably because my uterus has moved up higher. But I definitely have nights where once I wake up I can't sleep well after. Ironic we can be so tired yet can't sleep! 

I have been having a lot of round ligament pain on the right side. When standing it feels good to sort of hold my belly low on the right side, applying a little pressure.


----------



## MarieMo7

My morning pee is at 5:30am. Ugh. My "alarm" (aka my toddler) usually gets up at 6am so I'm basically awake at 5:30 every day. *yawn*

I didn't have any RLP with my first but I am so uncomfortable with this one - Twinklie, I know what you mean about holding the belly and putting pressure. Mine's mostly on my right side too but sometimes it's both. So that's fun!


----------



## DissySunshine

Thanks for the words everyone! Hopefully they'll at least still do the scan, even if they want me back a few weeks later :winkwink: I'm going crazy with just 2 days to wonder left! I can't imagine being told to wait!


----------



## Missyann

I'm up 3 times a night to pee, and the last time I get up, around 5 or 5:30, wakes up the cats who then pester me to feed them. Good practice for intermittent sleep, I guess.


----------



## Cangaroo

I'm waking up much earlier than usual and struggle to get back to sleep too. It's annoying! My toddler sleeps in late so I can't blame her. 

I've had round ligament pain at times. Never had it first time round.


----------



## GeralynB

I wake up usually once at night to pee. I can usually go right back to sleep


----------



## Jalanis22

Im a heavy sleeper so i have no problem going back to sleep and thats because i pee 3-4 times every night.


----------



## eyemom

laurarebecca1 said:


> Baby keeps being very close to the top of my skin in my belly on the right side and is very uncomfortable...has anyone experienced this?

There's something on the top right part of my belly, but it's way higher than my uterus at this point. I wonder if it's some internal organ of mine that's not used to being so close to the surface!? But whenever this spot gets bumped, it feels like I've hit a nerve or something. Not really severe I guess, but a strange, jolting pain.

Mandaa, hope you get some relief from having to get up to pee so much! It was horrible for me in the 1st trimester, but so far since week maybe 15 or so, I rarely have to get up. I'm making a beeline for the bathroom in the mornings though!

Marie, I'm the same--no RLP with #1, but I'm a fair bit more uncomfortable this time. I wasn't sure if it's me being over 30 this time, or just being a subsequent pregnancy, or some combination of those!

This morning I was griping about how I basically only have one bra that fits right now. And DD informed me that bras are for "baby suckers." Hahaha love that.


----------



## MarieMo7

Eyemom, I read more about the RLP this week. Apparently once the muscles stretch out the first time, they actually get stronger. So when they get stretched out again, you can feel it more. So, lucky us for having strong round ligament! 

My heartburn has officially started. With DD I skipped right past heartburn and dove into acid reflux. I'm grateful it's only heartburn and mostly fixed with Tums. I just need a bigger bottle now.


----------



## Jalanis22

Heartbroken my fetal doppler broke! Im just gnna live with fear again!


----------



## eyemom

Jalanis22 said:


> Heartbroken my fetal doppler broke! Im just gnna live with fear again!

Oh no! Hopefully baby will be moving around so much soon that you won't have to worry!


----------



## Jalanis22

eyemom said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Heartbroken my fetal doppler broke! Im just gnna live with fear again!
> 
> Oh no! Hopefully baby will be moving around so much soon that you won't have to worry!Click to expand...

I know i was starting to worry but then he moved :yipee:


----------



## cncem

eyemom, I feel you, I only have one bra that is comfortable now, will have to order more online. None of my shorts fit anymore, and I only found one pair that fit so I'll have to order more online. I'm soooooo going to really make an effort at getting fit and dropping weight once macie comes along. I guess retailers assume pregnant women only come in sizes small, medium and Maybe large. I'm on the larger side of large, ugh.

Missy, I think you will be getting relief soon. I used to get up at least every 2 hours to pee at night, lately I've been getting up only once in the middle of the night to go, and then a few times around wake up time. It seems like I stopped having to get up all the time around the start of second trimester.

Mariemo, heartburn sucks. My doctor prescribed omeprazole (prilosec) but I've been taking it before I got pregnant. I was taking Zegarid, which is omeprazole along with Sodium Bicarbinate (active ingrediant in baking soda and Alka Seltzer) but it raises blood pressure and I had to quit that, as well as Zyrtec for allergies, that increases bp too. *sigh. I'm just in bad shape all round, lol. Can't breath, blowing bloody snots out every morning. Oh, and the carpal tunnel has reared it's ugly head too. Have to sleep on my back at night with wrist braces on or my hands will start hurting soooooo bad.
And I can't spell for Shite anymore. It really bothers me, I've always known how to spell everything like a walking dictionary and now I misspell and have to go back and correct so much it is rediculous! Seems like my brain has gone to mush, forget stuff all the time. Anyone else have that problem?


----------



## Tigermom

Jalanis22 said:


> eyemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Heartbroken my fetal doppler broke! Im just gnna live with fear again!
> 
> Oh no! Hopefully baby will be moving around so much soon that you won't have to worry!Click to expand...
> 
> I know i was starting to worry but then he moved :yipee:Click to expand...

Oh, good! Thank goodness for movements. They are the only thing keeping me sane. Too bad about the Doppler though. Is it a replaceable break or totally gone?


----------



## eyemom

It's frustrating, right cncem??? I welcome the boob changes actually because I am quite small normally! I just wish I got to keep them after I was done with pregnancy and nursing and everything! I swear after all that with DD, mine were smaller than ever! I wouldn't mind buying more bras if I thought I'd get more than a few months use out of them. The one I have is one of my "pregnant bras" from when I was pg with DD. The other two (cheapies) did not survive (one totally busted, the other the band all stretched out). :dohh:

I hope you can find something to fit your comfortably! It's ridiculous since women come in all kinds of sizes. And then it seems like once you do find something perfect, they want to charge an arm and a leg. So frustrating!

Oh, and I'm glad I'm not the only one with the bloody boogers LOL. :haha:

Interesting that you mentioned the spelling thing. I've been having the hardest time thinking of the words and names I want to say!


----------



## seaturtle1114

I'm due Nov. 11th the day before my birthday. This is my third pregnancy. Lost the first 2 before 10 weeks. So happy i've made it to 17 weeks.


----------



## cncem

Yea, I was joking with my husband who was admiring my larger boobs and said wait till I'm breastfeeding. They will be pornstar big, and you can't touch them. They will hurt like a sonofagun, lol. 

One pair of maternity shorts, second hand. They're from Target, so I'll just have to order them online, so no big. But where to get proper maternity bras? I found a regular bra that I really like, but no "maternity" ones.


----------



## cncem

Congrats seaturtle!! Welcome to the club! (I feel like this is a special little club, and I'm a "November Sparkler" with Jazz hands, lol) I'm sorry about your previous losses though. I lost one at less than 2 months and was devastated.


----------



## eyemom

Oh, these bras aren't anything special like "maternity bras." They're just regular bras that I bought specifically for my pregnancy before. Ones that I didn't spend much money on because I figured I wouldn't be that size for long. And I was right...but wasn't thinking about needing them again for subsequent pregnancies! What region of the world are you in, cncem? I found some cheapies (some good, others...not so much) at Marshall's and TJ Maxx. 

lol I have had similar discussions with my husband about the boobs and then breastfeeding! I didn't think mine stayed that sore for long, but it's still hard for me to think of them as a sexual thing while I'm using them to feed my LO. I remember with DD, I woke up one morning really engorged and I was supposed to go to a pool party. I put on my regular pre-preg swim suit and whoooooaaaaa nooope nope nope. I really did feel like a porn star with my hard-as-rocks melons in my swimsuit that normally accommodated my small boobs just fine! :rofl: I switched to clothes, didn't care to swim anyway. :-/

Glad you know where you can find some good shorts when you need them!

Seaturtle! Hi and welcome! You're due the day after me. I had a loss in between my DD and this pregnancy, so sorry for your losses. :hugs: So great that you're now 17 weeks (almost 18!)--hope you're settling in where you can enjoy being pregnant a bit. ;)


----------



## cncem

I'm in Texas, US. I found the bra that I love at Ross. I won't say the size, but it's a d cup, and it just fits so comfy. I have a TJ Maxx just down the street, I need to check that place out before I go online to order shorts, they may just have some that will fit me.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I have a whole range of bras starting at an A cup upto an E cup still from my last pregnancy so I'm just working my way across my drawer as I grow lol.


----------



## eyemom

TJ Maxx is kinda hit or miss I think, but sometimes I can find something awesome. I like to try there first for bras because they often have some really good ones in a range of sizes that are relatively inexpensive. Or some real cheapies for like $6-9, but those are the ones that did not survive.

Lol hopeful that's awesome. :D


----------



## Pilot_wife

Hi everyone new here. I'm due November 14th with my second. I have a 22 month old son. Looking forward to getting to know all you.


----------



## eyemom

Hi and welcome! And congrats!


----------



## Princesskell

seaturtle1114 said:


> I'm due Nov. 11th the day before my birthday. This is my third pregnancy. Lost the first 2 before 10 weeks. So happy i've made it to 17 weeks.




Pilot_wife said:


> Hi everyone new here. I'm due November 14th with my second. I have a 22 month old son. Looking forward to getting to know all you.

Welcome ladies :wave: and congratulations :yipee: I will add you both to the front page.
Tell us a bit more about yourselves?... Xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Wow...100 bumps!! Xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My RLP is murder, brings tear to my eyes it happens on both sides. 
Killer when it happens when i get out the car i go stand up get pain double back over, what others must think lol


----------



## Pussy Galore

Princesskell said:


> seaturtle1114 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due Nov. 11th the day before my birthday. This is my third pregnancy. Lost the first 2 before 10 weeks. So happy i've made it to 17 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot_wife said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone new here. I'm due November 14th with my second. I have a 22 month old son. Looking forward to getting to know all you.Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome both :happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## Leinzlove

Welcome Ladies!

My boobs stay the same... But they've really been hurting this past week. Super sore and wearing a bra makes them more so.


----------



## Missyann

It seems like it was all at once this week I grew out of my jeans and shorts. I got some maternity shorts this weekend and a couple of those cheap-o belly bands that keep your regular pants from falling down. I hope that helps me get a little more wear out of all my work slacks. I think a new bra will be in order next weekend.


----------



## salu_34

I'm finally starting to get a bit big for some of my jeans, but I've just been mostly wearing tights and maternity shirts to work. I went and got sized for a new a bra and apparently I'm around the same size 36C as before I got pregnant, but the girl said I'd also fit into a 36D :/


----------



## GeralynB

Before I was pregnant I was a 36D...now my boobs are massive...I don't even know what size. The 36 DD I bought is not fitting


----------



## littlefishygg

I was a 34E pre-pregnancy and now I'm struggling to fit into 34F bras, they grew around week 8 and haven't grown since so I'm hoping they don't grow too much more!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Just recently I started wearing maternity pants and shorts more often as it's just more comfortable. I can still wear most of my old dresses so far, although I tried one on this morning and it was way too tight in the boob area so I had to change!


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## Dogtanian

I must be the only person in the world whose boobs shrink during pregnancy.Last time i went down two cup sizes to an E cup from a FF.This time i can feel that my bra's are looser than usual,so i expect the same thing is happening
:dust:


----------



## DissySunshine

I had to buy a bigger banded bra, but I'm still in the A's...they do look like they're getting bigger, though! And my mom asked me if I was wearing a padded one the other day. :happydance: I've always been flat, so I'm enjoying some roundness lol. My cousin and her friend both had little boys last November/December, so they've given me a bunch of maternity things. Unfortunately, most of it is winter and they were much bigger-chested than I am...but there are some cute capris and wraps!


----------



## eyemom

DissySunshine said:


> I had to buy a bigger banded bra, but I'm still in the A's...they do look like they're getting bigger, though! And my mom asked me if I was wearing a padded one the other day. :happydance: I've always been flat, so I'm enjoying some roundness lol. My cousin and her friend both had little boys last November/December, so they've given me a bunch of maternity things. Unfortunately, most of it is winter and they were much bigger-chested than I am...but there are some cute capris and wraps!

Yeah, band size will often go up too because your rib cage expands when your body is rearranging everything inside to make room for baby! But the cup part of, for example, a 34A is going to be bigger than the cup part of a 32A. So that part probably did grow too. ;)


----------



## Jalanis22

Tigermom said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eyemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Heartbroken my fetal doppler broke! Im just gnna live with fear again!
> 
> Oh no! Hopefully baby will be moving around so much soon that you won't have to worry!Click to expand...
> 
> I know i was starting to worry but then he moved :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, good! Thank goodness for movements. They are the only thing keeping me sane. Too bad about the Doppler though. Is it a replaceable break or totally gone?Click to expand...

Doppler is toally gone :cry: the part that finds the HB doesnt work at all. I would turn it on and you could hear lots if static but not anymore.


----------



## Leinzlove

Cjwn: How exciting! Not long now until you find out. :)

Jalanis: That sucks. The probe part costs the most to replace. Luckily, I found mine, but I couldn't find the part around my house and it was like $30 on eBay. I went looking... then decided to give finding mine another shot.


----------



## MarieMo7

cncem, I've had good luck with maternity shorts at Ross. I have one pair for my last pregnancy that I wore for like the last 2 months with DD, and I've worn basically since 12 weeks with this one. They're magical.

I got all my maternity/nursing bras from Motherhood Maternity, or on Amazon.


----------



## eyemom

My nursing bras came from Penney's, but they don't carry maternity in the store anymore, at least not at my store. :( It's a crap shoot buying bras online. So I was afraid I'd be stuck paying more this time (I still have what I had from before, but I could use some more).


----------



## Jalanis22

I was 34C with my Lo now im a 34D and thats before i got preggo! I think i gotta measure em again because im in need of bras badly. I also shop bras at Ross, love the prices there but its a bit hard to find since the push up bras almost take over. I love the normal padding ones not the push upsnughh hate those.


----------



## MissyLissy

Hmm... I *think* I can feel baby A every now and again. It feels like flutters or bubbles popping, about once a day right where the heartbeat is on the Doppler. I have yet to feel baby B at all though... Hope this is ok. Also, TMI, but is anyone else getting increased discharge? I actually called my doctors office cause I was a bit concerned if it was my waters... But she told me unless I was soaking a pad, not to worry. It's not that bad, but every now and again some of it dribbles on my underwear. It's clearish/greyish in color. Again, sorry for the tmi. 

I'm also officially in maternity clothes as of today. So much more comfy!!


----------



## salu_34

MissyLissy said:


> Hmm... I *think* I can feel baby A every now and again. It feels like flutters or bubbles popping, about once a day right where the heartbeat is on the Doppler. I have yet to feel baby B at all though... Hope this is ok. Also, TMI, but is anyone else getting increased discharge? I actually called my doctors office cause I was a bit concerned if it was my waters... But she told me unless I was soaking a pad, not to worry. It's not that bad, but every now and again some of it dribbles on my underwear. It's clearish/greyish in color. Again, sorry for the tmi.
> 
> I'm also officially in maternity clothes as of today. So much more comfy!!

I still have yet to feel baby :( although I really don't know what I'm looking for.
I've had increased discharge, more of the thicker creamier type. Sometimes it's a lot and freaks me out lol.


----------



## Jalanis22

Discharge is normal ladies. As pregnancy progresses discharge increases im also in need of panty liners of for that same reason. As long as its not blood or clear discharge.


----------



## DissySunshine

Yeah, the discharge thing is pretty gross. For me, it's especially in the mornings...I think it has to do with gravity :shrug: lol!
I think maybe I've felt my lil gummy bear before? But this is my first so I really have no clue. Just taking comfort in its heartbeat for now :) My mom never felt my sister OR me, she said we were really lazy babies.


----------



## salu_34

I really wish I had a doppler. Shipping rates to Canada are absurd for some things. There is a site where I can rent one for a month for about $40. I'm considering renting it, but I'll have to talk with OH first.


----------



## DissySunshine

Took a pic of my bump this morning! My dogs wanted to photobomb...and never mind the extremely dirty mirror :dohh: I find out gender tomorrow!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20140609_090416.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Jalanis22

Aww exciting Dissy! I feel and look much bigger and as im typing this my baby boy is moving around. Cant wait for everyone else to feel the consistent moves.


----------



## enan88

HI ladies! Just hadm y gender scan today! And I'm officialy TEAM.... BLUE!
yay!!! My baby boy was very nicely showing his parts with wide spreaded legs! head was tucked down into my pelvis ( so baby was upside down )! 

We are extremely happy! Will post photos soon! xxx


----------



## DissySunshine

Congrats enan!!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My kicks are just at the point now where I know I'm not imagining it lol


----------



## GeralynB

enan88 said:


> HI ladies! Just hadm y gender scan today! And I'm officialy TEAM.... BLUE!
> yay!!! My baby boy was very nicely showing his parts with wide spreaded legs! head was tucked down into my pelvis ( so baby was upside down )!
> 
> We are extremely happy! Will post photos soon! xxx

Yay! Congrats on a boy!


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats on the boy!

I have also had increased discharge but heard it was normal. 

Bump pic this week, popping out!


----------



## eyemom

You mamas are all so beautiful. :flower:


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Enan! <3

Lovely bumps!

AFM: I also have increased discharge. I feel baby move everyday. Light movements... flutters. They are gradually getting stronger.


----------



## Tigermom

I am right there with you all on the discharge. That has increased, but I was told it was normal. I'm also getting bloody boogers (TMI, sorry), but I read a few other girls in here were "enjoying" that pregnancy quirk too :haha: :roll:

We have our scan in two days! I'm so nervous and excited. Nervous because I get nervous for every appointment, but I'm super excited to find out if we are going to be pulling out our old boy's clothes or have to hunt for some pink! Either way, we're so excited.

:happydance:


----------



## cncem

Ladies, I'm kind of worried. My feet and ankles are so swollen and puffy, they are almost round. I know that is a normal part of pregnancy, and my blood pressure has been real good, and I called my doc and left a message about it Friday and no call back, so it must not be that big of a deal right? I mean, I have cankles. It's bad. My feet look like a puffy, bloated corpses feet. Is that normal? Anyone else have this problem? I sleep with my feet almost at a 90 degree angle, on my back with my feet practically in the air. I don't know, I'm just worried. I'm having flash backs of the day after I had an induction because of preeclempsia and my feet were so round and puffy. Please tell me this is normal. I'm eating No salt, taking my meds like a good girl. Drinking lots of water, although it makes me have to pee more and I really should be drinking more, but the ice in my freezer tastes funny, although my husband says it is just me... I love being pregnant, but I hate worrying all the time. Oh, and by the way my specialist called me and the blood test came back negative, Macie doesn't have Down Syndrome, so yayyyy!!! Abit of good news.


----------



## Princesskell

enan88 said:


> HI ladies! Just hadm y gender scan today! And I'm officialy TEAM.... BLUE!
> yay!!! My baby boy was very nicely showing his parts with wide spreaded legs! head was tucked down into my pelvis ( so baby was upside down )!
> 
> We are extremely happy! Will post photos soon! xxx

Awwwwwwww congratulations on the boy...is this what you expected??:happydance:

Ooo the boys are taking over from the girls now!



cncem said:


> Ladies, I'm kind of worried. My feet and ankles are so swollen and puffy, they are almost round. I know that is a normal part of pregnancy, and my blood pressure has been real good, and I called my doc and left a message about it Friday and no call back, so it must not be that big of a deal right? I mean, I have cankles. It's bad. My feet look like a puffy, bloated corpses feet. Is that normal? Anyone else have this problem? I sleep with my feet almost at a 90 degree angle, on my back with my feet practically in the air. I don't know, I'm just worried. I'm having flash backs of the day after I had an induction because of preeclempsia and my feet were so round and puffy. Please tell me this is normal. I'm eating No salt, taking my meds like a good girl. Drinking lots of water, although it makes me have to pee more and I really should be drinking more, but the ice in my freezer tastes funny, although my husband says it is just me... I love being pregnant, but I hate worrying all the time. Oh, and by the way my specialist called me and the blood test came back negative, Macie doesn't have Down Syndrome, so yayyyy!!! Abit of good news.

I have had swollen feet at times when I know I've been on them more than I should and it's been warm, and I know other ladies who've suffered all pregnancy with it. It sounds like you are doing the right thing, but keep going with that water drinking. Check with dr if you are at all worried xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Good luck with the gender scans coming up :yipee: xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Jealous of all you boob growers! 

Increased discharge is normal but still got keep eye for thrush or uti.
Ive had huge increase this week to point ive had to go to the loo to check, i am battling with thrush too yuk. 

Enjoy the gender scans! 
Congrats to new coloured bumps :D


----------



## Pussy Galore

I'm also feeling slight movement - just flutters but lovely none the less :cloud9:

I have a pregnancy app on my phone and it actually said at 17 weeks specfically that an increase in discharge was perfectly normal..

Lots of gender scans coming up - good luck to everyone! I had one at 18 weeks with my first and I am also missing the fact that I won't have an extra scan this time round because I already know the gender from blood results. It will be interesting to see the split of team pink, blue and yellow!

I am off maternity dress shopping at lunch - I finally have a bump, hooray!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Oooh one more thing... has anyone started pram shopping yet?

I had an Icandy with my first and am treating myself to a new one for this baby (slighty naughty!) because I really don't need to buy much else... but there seems to be quite a delay on orders in the UK. 

Delivery is now looking at August/September which is fine but I thought worth mentioning in case any other UK ladies are looking at the Icandy!

John Lewis in particular wouldn't even give a date for delivery and said that they could not guarantee delivery by November :dohh:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Oh my, not sure what part of baby im feeling but my god getting stronger every day. Just took 10 low blows in a row each one still caught me by surprize.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

cncem said:


> Ladies, I'm kind of worried. My feet and ankles are so swollen and puffy, they are almost round. I know that is a normal part of pregnancy, and my blood pressure has been real good, and I called my doc and left a message about it Friday and no call back, so it must not be that big of a deal right? I mean, I have cankles. It's bad. My feet look like a puffy, bloated corpses feet. Is that normal? Anyone else have this problem? I sleep with my feet almost at a 90 degree angle, on my back with my feet practically in the air. I don't know, I'm just worried. I'm having flash backs of the day after I had an induction because of preeclempsia and my feet were so round and puffy. Please tell me this is normal. I'm eating No salt, taking my meds like a good girl. Drinking lots of water, although it makes me have to pee more and I really should be drinking more, but the ice in my freezer tastes funny, although my husband says it is just me... I love being pregnant, but I hate worrying all the time. Oh, and by the way my specialist called me and the blood test came back negative, Macie doesn't have Down Syndrome, so yayyyy!!! Abit of good news.



I was told ankles are normal as it's just gravity and if anything was wrong face and hands would be swollen


----------



## GeralynB

20 weeks today!! Halfway to meeting baby!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

GeralynB said:


> 20 weeks today!! Halfway to meeting baby!

oh my god!


----------



## Missyann

Yay for team blue. Can't wait to hear about the rest of the upcoming scans. I've only just started to feel some flutters in the past week, though it's not consistent yet. I have to be sitting very still.


----------



## MissyLissy

GeralynB said:


> 20 weeks today!! Halfway to meeting baby!

This is crazy that there are already members of our group at the halfway mark!!! I have soooo much to do still!!!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Sorry about your feet cncem! Does not sound fun. Sorry I am no help but def call until the doctor talks to you so you can get reassurance. Sounds like you are doing what you can. Wear comfy, supportive shoes too!

Last night I had what felt like AF cramps. Plus I'm starting to get sciatica... I've had it off and on for years, but this was less pain and more tingling down my whole left leg into my foot. Lovely!


----------



## eyemom

Whoa Geralyn that is so exciting! I think when I hit that point, I will be halfway super excited, and halfway freaked out, haha.

So last night, the movements REALLY picked up! Probably around 11 pm. The hardest and most obvious and most continuous kicks yet. And then more this morning. I think s/he was getting tired of me rolling around as I was trying to wake up, lol. Like I just got comfortable, Mom! At least one I was able to feel from the outside! After a lot of movement, it's like it actually makes my uterus sore. I don't remember that from before.


----------



## Twinklie12

I'm jealous of those feeling movements... I don't think I've felt anything yet!


----------



## MarieMo7

Twinklie, I didn't until 20+ weeks with DD. Totally normal!


----------



## eyemom

Twinklie12 said:


> I'm jealous of those feeling movements... I don't think I've felt anything yet!

It's likely you'll feel something that at least makes you think, "Could that be??" in the next couple of weeks or so.

I've felt things off and on over the last couple of weeks that I was "pretty sure" were baby, but it took until now for it to be unmistakable. And this is my second.


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## GeralynB

MissyLissy said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> 20 weeks today!! Halfway to meeting baby!
> 
> This is crazy that there are already members of our group at the halfway mark!!! I have soooo much to do still!!!!Click to expand...

Oh I still have soooo much to do! I feel like I have nothing done!


----------



## enan88

Princesskell: I really didn't knwo what it was going to be ... what i know is that my partner's family only know how to make boys  so I kinda knew it was a high chance of having a baby boy, delighted tho!

Pussy Galore: I have been today at John Lewis having a look to iCandy and the new Oyster2. They said they are both out of stock but they tend to renew it every month ? We are defo going to buy an Oyster2 ( is lighter that the iCandy and has amazing colours!) because as well we want the new Cybex AtonQ car seat for the baby ( naughty treat ) ... they said us that there is a waiting list but only for 3 weeks long the most. Anyway, as we are going on holiday on the 18th of July for a whole month I really want to try to have most of the "big things" sorted ( we live in a 3rd floor flat and my partner is not great building and putting things together, and, to be honest I don't think I will be wanting to put a cot together after 30 weeks 

So yes! I am Pram hunting! hahahaha xxx


----------



## Princesskell

I always wanted an iCandy...but we went for the oyster last time and loved it! Really light and I bought a new colour pack when F was just over a year to refresh it. I will be using it again for this baby but will again probably buy a new colour pack??

My flutters have turned to more tapping over the last few days and the heartburn is picking up a notch I've been having just a really small salad every night now to try and ease it.

Xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Eyemom must be 18w thing mine gone crazy since starting this week. 

Twinklie if i remember right its your first? wont be much longer :D 

cjwn i had anterior with my second once got further into 2nd tri wouldnt even think it, i felt more movement than my first hers was at the back.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Uk bargain hunters... 

Costco have offers on their pampers nappies! 72 size 1 £5.69, 72 size 2 £6.59 and 144 size 3 £13.50, also offers on bigger sizes but didn't get those lol!


----------



## apple_20

Hey everyone loving all the gender results! Mine is on Monday. 

I get movement everyday now it started just over a week ago. Funny thing is it is just once a day, like I have my daily quota!


----------



## cncem

Thank you ladies, that makes me feel better. No swelling in the hands or face, and when I wake up in the morning my feet look close to normal. I'll keep elevating them and I'll drink more water.

I've been feeling things that may be baby, maybe not for the last few weeks. So hopefully soon they'll be definite kicks, I'm 17 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## DissySunshine

Here we go ladies!! Kella Marie is coming Nov. 20th!

:happydance: :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







10006110_10152513265123828_8218392981824807498_n.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 29


----------



## cncem

Yayy!! Congrats Dissy!!

Cute reveal btw :)


----------



## mandaa1220

I've been feeling little bubbles in my belly which are baby I've been told. When we had the last ultrasound, he was super active!

Today I've been feeling it a little bit more defined. I still second guess myself like hmmm... is that really him?!?


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats on the girl Dissy!


----------



## DissySunshine

Thank you :) poor hubby is having a rough day with his deadbeat brother though..kind of put a damper on things for him. But he's starting to come round, he wanted a girl so bad! 

Looking back through these pages, I've noticed that some of the women's signatures say what team they're on even though they haven't been active here lately...it's interesting to see that there's a few more blue and pink bumps!


----------



## Missyann

DissySunshine said:


> Looking back through these pages, I've noticed that some of the women's signatures say what team they're on even though they haven't been active here lately...it's interesting to see that there's a few more blue and pink bumps!

Congrats on the girl! I think the blue/pink numbers will probably even out by November. Boys and their extra bits are a little easier to spot early on.


----------



## Jalanis22

Congrats on gender scans ladies! Its amazing how new ladies are still showing up :yipee:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jalanis22 said:


> Congrats on gender scans ladies! Its amazing how new ladies are still showing up :yipee:

I like us at 100 for the blue/ pink percentage split!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> Uk bargain hunters...
> 
> Costco have offers on their pampers nappies! 72 size 1 £5.69, 72 size 2 £6.59 and 144 size 3 £13.50, also offers on bigger sizes but didn't get those lol!

I use aldi now, i found then much better and cheaper too :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

DissySunshine said:


> Here we go ladies!! Kella Marie is coming Nov. 20th!
> 
> :happydance: :cloud9:

Aww how cute congrats on the pink bump.


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats! Dissy! Love the announcement! :)


----------



## Pussy Galore

laurarebecca1 said:


> Uk bargain hunters...
> 
> Costco have offers on their pampers nappies! 72 size 1 £5.69, 72 size 2 £6.59 and 144 size 3 £13.50, also offers on bigger sizes but didn't get those lol!

Fab - thanks for the info! I have just e mailed a friend with a costco card!! :thumbup:


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Uk bargain hunters...
> 
> Costco have offers on their pampers nappies! 72 size 1 £5.69, 72 size 2 £6.59 and 144 size 3 £13.50, also offers on bigger sizes but didn't get those lol!
> 
> I use aldi now, i found then much better and cheaper too :)Click to expand...

I also plan on using aldi but I was in costco yesterday and they work out very similar in price to aldi because of the offers, maybe 50p more! (Aldi size 1 are 1.70 for 26 so 5.10 for. 78 and pampers size 1 are 5.69 for 72!!) So going to start with pampers then move onto aldi when she's a bit bigger!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Uk bargain hunters...
> 
> Costco have offers on their pampers nappies! 72 size 1 £5.69, 72 size 2 £6.59 and 144 size 3 £13.50, also offers on bigger sizes but didn't get those lol!
> 
> I use aldi now, i found then much better and cheaper too :)Click to expand...
> 
> I also plan on using aldi but I was in costco yesterday and they work out very similar in price to aldi because of the offers, maybe 50p more! (Aldi size 1 are 1.70 for 26 so 5.10 for. 78 and pampers size 1 are 5.69 for 72!!) So going to start with pampers then move onto aldi when she's a bit bigger!Click to expand...

I found pampers went down over the years since having my girls, lots of leaks. 
Huggies were terrible, glad they dont sell them anyways. 
My costco card ran out plus its 40min away and aldi is 3min drive ha


----------



## Pussy Galore

MummyToAmberx said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Uk bargain hunters...
> 
> Costco have offers on their pampers nappies! 72 size 1 £5.69, 72 size 2 £6.59 and 144 size 3 £13.50, also offers on bigger sizes but didn't get those lol!
> 
> I use aldi now, i found then much better and cheaper too :)Click to expand...
> 
> I also plan on using aldi but I was in costco yesterday and they work out very similar in price to aldi because of the offers, maybe 50p more! (Aldi size 1 are 1.70 for 26 so 5.10 for. 78 and pampers size 1 are 5.69 for 72!!) So going to start with pampers then move onto aldi when she's a bit bigger!Click to expand...
> 
> I found pampers went down over the years since having my girls, lots of leaks.
> Huggies were terrible, glad they dont sell them anyways.
> My costco card ran out plus its 40min away and aldi is 3min drive haClick to expand...

I absolutely agree re huggies!! I got on OK with Pampers but will definitely try Aldi too! 

I remember a nappy thread when I was pregnant with my first and it really interesting to read all of the comparisons between own brand nappies at Tesco's, Sainsbury's, Asda etc!

I tended to go with the offers to be honest!!


----------



## Selaphyna

Things are going great here. Still stressing but I'm dealing with it the best I can. I have to go get blood work today to test for downs. 

I'm trying to motivate myself to get out the door lol. I had a very long day at work the past two days, and then again tomorrow, and was woken up early this morning, so I just want to relax or go back to sleep but can't. I got laundry and errands to run today.

Still staying team yellow atm. OH hasn't said yet if he wants to find out. Told my parents that this past weekend and mom is still adamant that I'm having a girl. I also said to OH we should start thinking about names. He goes "i've been thinking about names" so I asked him what names he is thinking about and told me he doesn't want to say until he's got two pinned down. LOL. He also said I may not like them because he doesn't like the conventional spellings of names (ie Erin being Aryn or something like that). I told him I don't like conventional spellings either but I just want to make sure it's not a name that the child could be made fun of later on in life.

OH made a comment the other day that I'm not sure how to take or feel about. I got another bill in the mail in regards to my doctor's appointments. One letter stated about calling to see if I qualify for interest free financing (or something like that), or if I don't qualify for that something about the hospital charity group. Anyway, he read this and said "that's one good thing about us not being married yet, because you will probably have an easier time getting financial help with being single than being married." I agreed. But then he said he's been thinking about us getting married before Pickle is born. It's not like we haven't discussed marriage in the past, and even before we found out we were expecting he had mentioned it more, saying he's been thinking about it more and more. I did tell him that I don't want the fact that I'm pregnant to sway his decision to get married sooner than he is ready (which is why we aren't married already after being together for over 6 years). He said he wasn't doing that. But I don't know. While yes I would love to be married to him, have his last name, etc, I don't want it to feel like we are doing it because we are having a child together.


----------



## MarieMo7

Selaphyna, while I understand not wanted a baby to change things - you've been together for 6 years - and you've discussed marriage in the past. All that put together, it doesn't sound like your OH is feeling pressured. Your pickle might be a reason for bringing it back up again, but if you're ready to get married, it sounds like your OH is too!


----------



## DissySunshine

MummyToAmberx said:


> DissySunshine said:
> 
> 
> Here we go ladies!! Kella Marie is coming Nov. 20th!
> 
> :happydance: :cloud9:
> 
> Aww how cute congrats on the pink bump.Click to expand...

Thanks, ladies! :) 

Just want to give a shout out to our sono tech. I know a lot of techs can be mean, condescending, or just plain mute on what we're seeing on the screens beside us. The tech I had yesterday was so kind, and knowledgable, and she was willing to let us know every little thing she was looking at and looking for! She explained what we were looking at when it was never obvious (such as the aorta of the heart! it looks like a candy cane!) and kept up a conversational tone the whole time. 
My baby has 10 fingers and 2 feet (couldn't count the toes!). 4 chambers to her heart and her spine looks pretty great. She was measuring 4 days ahead of schedule because of her head - but we always knew she was going to have a huge noggin because of her parents! :haha: 
Overall, my experience was pretty fantastic at the ultrasound, and I didn't even remember that I had to pee super bad until I sat up at the end.


----------



## Selaphyna

yeah I know. I do know if we get married before Pickle is born my parents would be over the moon (my mom has been kind of pushing us for the last 5 years, my dad for maybe the last 3).


----------



## Selaphyna

DissySunshine said:


> Here we go ladies!! Kella Marie is coming Nov. 20th!
> 
> :happydance: :cloud9:

such a cute reveal :) Grats on :pink: bump


----------



## Twinklie12

Selaphyna said:


> yeah I know. I do know if we get married before Pickle is born my parents would be over the moon (my mom has been kind of pushing us for the last 5 years, my dad for maybe the last 3).

Only do what would make you happy, but if you truly feel he wants it, and you do as well, don't ever let what other people might think the reason is, stop you. Follow your heart. :flower:


----------



## salu_34

I'm so envious of all you ladies that have been able to find out gender, whether it's during the 18-20 weeks, or sooner ! I still have a few more weeks before I can find mine out :( Feels like forever !!

OH and I went and did our Baby Registry on Monday, my mom really wanted to get it done, as she wanted to buy us a bassinet as her gift, lol. Even though we don't know gender, we are going with a jungle/safari theme. I originally wanted to just stick with grey/yellow theme, but I've been doing art work, and little baby animals are adorable, lol. I've decided I'm going to paint a few pictures of "cartoon" jungle/safari animals for the nursery. Already completed one (just the drawing) and am pretty pleased :) The pic is below. I'm working on a monkey next and then a lion. If they turn out good and I like them, I may do a couple more.


----------



## Twinklie12

super cute on the animal idea! I'm also dying to know gender :)


----------



## MarieMo7

Super cute, salu!

My gender scan is in less than 48 hours (eek!) but I won't find out until Father's Day...if I can hold off that long...DH and I are TERRIBLE with surprises! I worked it out with the u/s place that they'll type out the gender on the screen, and I'm getting a DVD of the whole session, so we can watch it at home together.


----------



## OhMJH

Hey ladies, may I join?

I'm due November 14th with my first! We were told boy at 14 weeks but we find out for definite on the 3rd July! :blue:


----------



## Princesskell

DissySunshine said:


> Here we go ladies!! Kella Marie is coming Nov. 20th!
> 
> :happydance: :cloud9:

Awwwwwwww. Big congratulations on the girlie! :happydance:: I will update you now.
What a cute reveal! Xxx



DissySunshine said:


> Thank you :) poor hubby is having a rough day with his deadbeat brother though..kind of put a damper on things for him. But he's starting to come round, he wanted a girl so bad!
> 
> Looking back through these pages, I've noticed that some of the women's signatures say what team they're on even though they haven't been active here lately...it's interesting to see that there's a few more blue and pink bumps!

If I get time over the weekend I will try read back and check some sigs of people who haven't updated?



OhMJH said:


> Hey ladies, may I join?
> 
> I'm due November 14th with my first! We were told boy at 14 weeks but we find out for definite on the 3rd July! :blue:

Of course...congratulations! :happydance:
Welcome to the thread, I will add you to the front page xxx


----------



## Jalanis22

OhMJH said:


> Hey ladies, may I join?
> 
> I'm due November 14th with my first! We were told boy at 14 weeks but we find out for definite on the 3rd July! :blue:

:hi: congrats on your baby! Dont feel shy for any questions you may have.


----------



## Twinklie12

Welcome ohmjh!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So I am impatient, and bought/scheduled an early private gender scan for this Saturday. After we got our last scan at 12 weeks, and were told that it looks like a girl, we knew we couldn't wait until July 9th for our 19 week scan to find out for sure. So I get to find out in three days, and I am very excited! Everyone thinks it's going to be a boy, and I am not really leaning a certain way. I wish I had some kind of intuition on the gender just to see if I am right. I will be very happy either way as we have names I love for both genders.


----------



## DissySunshine

Lovetoteach86 said:


> So I am impatient, and bought/scheduled an early private gender scan for this Saturday. After we got our last scan at 12 weeks, and were told that it looks like a girl, we knew we couldn't wait until July 9th for our 19 week scan to find out for sure. So I get to find out in three days, and I am very excited! Everyone thinks it's going to be a boy, and I am not really leaning a certain way. I wish I had some kind of intuition on the gender just to see if I am right. I will be very happy either way as we have names I love for both genders.

Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Tigermom

https://i1357.photobucket.com/albums/q747/samantharaechen/IMG_3849_zpsd3242aeb.jpg

It's a BOY!!!! Baby looked healthy and was moving through the whole appointment. Everything is measuring beautifully. He was sure shy about giving up the gender :haha:


----------



## cncem

Awwww Congrats Tigermom!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Yay Tiger congrats on the little blue bump!


----------



## Princesskell

Congratulations Tiger....a beautiful little boy :yipee: xxxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Congrats on the new coloured bumps!

Enjoy your scans for those in next few days.

19w today most weeks are flying by for me.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Princesskell said:


> Congratulations Tiger....a beautiful little boy :yipee: xxxx

Happy 20 weeks!


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks mummytoamber! Half way! :yipee:
As they have said my edd is earlier I'm actually nearly 21 weeks, but I know they're wrong so I'm sticking with my ticker.

I have my 20w scan today, for most of you is would be the exciting gender reveal day, but for us I'm nervous I see something I don't want to see, I'm desperate to stay :yellow: xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Princesskell said:


> Thanks mummytoamber! Half way! :yipee:
> As they have said my edd is earlier I'm actually nearly 21 weeks, but I know they're wrong so I'm sticking with my ticker.
> 
> I have my 20w scan today, for most of you is would be the exciting gender reveal day, but for us I'm nervous I see something I don't want to see, I'm desperate to stay :yellow: xxx

I totally get you! Being FTM your unlikely to notice things you do with next time round. 
I know if i see good pic of this baby head at 20w ill have pretty good idea what it is. 

Enjoy your scan, cant wait till mine.


----------



## Pussy Galore

OhMJH said:


> Hey ladies, may I join?
> 
> I'm due November 14th with my first! We were told boy at 14 weeks but we find out for definite on the 3rd July! :blue:

Welcome!!

Congrats Tigermom - I love the scan pic!!

Good luck today PK - Let's hope he/she is shy on the scan!!

I wish my 20 wk scan would hurry up - I am so impatient now!! :blush:


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## MissyLissy

Congrats to all the new pink and blue bumps! I'm getting anxious to find out...hopefully next week at the little "resident ultrasound learning experience" I signed up for where DH works. But if not, I'll have to wait over three weeks still for my 20 week scan.

Good luck staying team yellow, PK! Mad props to you! I love the idea of waiting for the birth, but I just do not have the patience! :flower:


In other news, is anyone else having trouble sleeping? The last two nights I could not get comfortable no matter what. I just want to sleep on my stomach or my back which I know is a no-no. I ended up on my back anyway (hoping this is not a big deal at only 16weeks) because I'm just so dang uncomfortable! I feel like 16 weeks is kind of early to be getting these problems. I hope it's just a phase.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Week 18 i ate a lot! Always hungry, was horrible after a few days. 

Im sleeping fine, still out for the count most nights. i was truely exhausted yesterday and had 2.5hr nap and still slept all night. I feel loads better today


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## GeralynB

salu_34 said:


> I'm so envious of all you ladies that have been able to find out gender, whether it's during the 18-20 weeks, or sooner ! I still have a few more weeks before I can find mine out :( Feels like forever !!
> 
> OH and I went and did our Baby Registry on Monday, my mom really wanted to get it done, as she wanted to buy us a bassinet as her gift, lol. Even though we don't know gender, we are going with a jungle/safari theme. I originally wanted to just stick with grey/yellow theme, but I've been doing art work, and little baby animals are adorable, lol. I've decided I'm going to paint a few pictures of "cartoon" jungle/safari animals for the nursery. Already completed one (just the drawing) and am pretty pleased :) The pic is below. I'm working on a monkey next and then a lion. If they turn out good and I like them, I may do a couple more.
> 
> View attachment 774443

Love the drawing! My SIL did a jungle theme with my niece. I did a lion, giraffe, and zebra painting for the nursery. I want to do a couple of paintings for my little ones nursery tooprob some sailboats since it's a nautical theme. I also want to sew a mobile. I need to get going with all of thistime is flying by and LO will be here before I know it!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

cjwn said:


> Somebody on TV said 'peanut butter on toast' and now I'm eating peanut butter on toast. I'm looking at the clock frequently until it's an acceptable time to have lunch.
> 
> I am having proper trouble sleeping. I can't get comfy in any position, which isn't helped by my sore back, but I never slept well throughout my last pregnancy either. We're going to ditch our bed and get a new one in the hope that will help.

Do you use pregnancy pillow?
Mine is deffo my new best friend. I want another one the huge U shape. 
Plus i sleep with 6 pillows and pretty much take over our bed.


----------



## salu_34

Geralyn: Ya, I had all this stuff I wanted to do, but with working, and getting things cleaned and all that, things just fall to the way-side. I'm lucky I can get some stuff done during nap time at work, haha.

I sleep good most nights. Apparently we had a big rain storm last night and I didn't even hear it, lol. Most nights I start out sleeping on my left side with my pregnancy pillow, but I end up on my back, and quickly change. I find that if I have to get up to pee during the middle of the night, falling back asleep is the hardest part for me.


----------



## Missyann

I got a body pillow a couple of weeks ago and that has helped me get comfortable sleeping on my left side. I don't think you have to worry about back sleeping until you are closer to 28 weeks. At least that's the cutoff my yoga instructor (who is also a birthing assistant) says.


----------



## apple_20

I love my pregnancy pillow. Still struggle to sleep sometimes but not as bad as it was.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ive always slepted on my back when pregnant.

When you have bad spd in hips sleeping on side (for me) bigger i got more pain it caused plus trying to roll in general in bed is hard, horrible cracking sounds. 
Lying on my sides increases my heartburn, with HG being on back is best to keep my stomach happy.
Then finally my lungs get to compressed on my sides.


----------



## Princesskell

20w scan was fab and baby although very wriggly and jiggly was also very shy. It kept its legs crossed and hands over its face for most of the scan!!
I got a few cute photos...interested to see if you can tell mummytoamber? To me it looks just like F but with a slightly less upturned nose, but I'm no closer to feeling girl or boy!
Measurements and checks were all fine so I'm chuffed! :cloud9: xxx


----------



## GeralynB

Princesskel- congrats on the great scan and staying team yellow. 
I don't have my 20 week scan until next Wed&#8230;and I'll really be 21 weeks and a few days. LO always measured big and my due date should really be a few days earlier but I'm just sticking with what it is now.


----------



## Princesskell

They are sticking with the scan dates so my official edd is 24th of October now!! eeeeek
Don't know if I can be bothered to change my ticker? xxx


----------



## Princesskell

20w scan pic and bump pic...excuse the pants :blush: xxx
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0307_zps617f89e9.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 19









SAM_0302_zpsc9c5f61c.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Glad your scan went well PK. Get that ticker changed :p 

Off your scan id lean boy but i think its more tricky when baby got head tilted back, so he/she gave you a good picture to keep the surprize hehe


----------



## Twinklie12

Such a great scan pic, PK, and an adorable bump!!! Glad staying team yellow was a success. :)


----------



## MarieMo7

PK, what a cute bump! You're all baby!


----------



## ab75

Cute scan pic. I say boy xx


----------



## salu_34

Finally got hear baby's heartbeat today at my checkup :) sitting at 145 bpm. Scheduled my 20 week ultrasound/gender. July 10 can't come soon enough !


----------



## Tigermom

PK: What a gorgeous bump!!! :hugs:


----------



## Tigermom

I had to get a pregnancy pillow really early on. It helped instantly, for me. Took the pain out of my hips, and I went from waking 5 or more times a night to sleeping until about 6 in the morning. It was nice. I use the Snoogle Loop. It was not the one I wanted, but my friend gave it to me (she only used it once and thought the head was too high for her neck), and I got it for free. It wasn't the one I wanted, but it turned out to be great. I love it!!!! 

This is my pillow:

https://leachco.stores.yahoo.net/snoogleloop.html


----------



## cncem

PK, what a cute baby and bump!!! I looked and can't tell gender, but I'm not good at that anyway. 

Salu good for you! The first time I heard baby's hb it was 150 and its a girl, but that's just an old wives tale that you can tell gender by hb. Chinese gender prediction said it was a boy, that was wrong, lol.


----------



## Missyann

My baby's HB at my last prenatal started at 140, but as she moved the sensor around and he started to wake up, it rose to 148 in a matter of about 30 seconds.


----------



## salu_34

cncem said:


> PK, what a cute baby and bump!!! I looked and can't tell gender, but I'm not good at that anyway.
> 
> Salu good for you! The first time I heard baby's hb it was 150 and its a girl, but that's just an old wives tale that you can tell gender by hb. Chinese gender prediction said it was a boy, that was wrong, lol.

I got into work and the first thing my boss said to me was 'girl' lol. Guess I find out in 4 weeks :)


----------



## teacup

PK - What a gorgeous bump! Great pic of your LO too! Must be so reassuring to have had your 20 week scan. :flower:

I'm having trouble getting comfy in bed too ladies! I wake up about 5am with awful back and hip pain. I keep wanting to sleep partly on my stomach with one knee up (I guess a bit like the recovery postion?) but then get worried I'm squashing baby so end up on my side which isn't comfy for very long. I've also noticed I have been getting back pain while walking or standing. My sister said that a memory foam mattress topper sorted out her back pain when she was pregnant so I'm going to try one of those. I tried my other sister's pregnancy pillow but just felt trapped! The back support is comfy but the sausage bit sort of squashes my bump a bit and gets in the way!

I have my 20 week scan in 1 week! :happydance: We're staying team yellow! xx


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks ladies...very nice of you :blush: xxx


----------



## GeralynB

Heartburn has started for me the last couple of days&#8230;Ugh! And I def peed my pants a little when I sneezed earlier! Isn't it too early for that?!?


----------



## MarieMo7

Tonight while DD was eating dinner, hubby started rubbing on my belly. DD looked up and said "more kisses!" I bent down to give her a kiss and she said "no mama, baby kiss." And then she kissed my belly. 

SWOON.

Cant wait till thus weekend, so we can tell her if she's getting a brother or sister!!!


----------



## Tigermom

MarieMo: Oh my gosh!!! How cute is that???? So sweet!!! :hugs:


----------



## Twinklie12

That's adorable MarieMo!!!

I am also using a borrowed pregnancy pillow and I think it helps. But every once I. A while I get tangled in it which doesn't help. Win some lose some.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

GeralynB said:


> Heartburn has started for me the last couple of daysUgh! And I def peed my pants a little when I sneezed earlier! Isn't it too early for that?!?

No, if your caught off guard/not expecting it, its easily done.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Going to attempt make a cake for fathers day, but been ages since i did a cake use to love baking.


----------



## Pussy Galore

GeralynB said:


> Heartburn has started for me the last couple of daysUgh! And I def peed my pants a little when I sneezed earlier! Isn't it too early for that?!?

Ha ha!! Me too - and my hayfever is really bad at the mo so I am sneezing a lot :blush:


----------



## laurarebecca1

My 19 week bump picture!! Grown a lot these last 2 weeks WOW!! Feel huge, much bigger than I look! These pictures are all first thing in the morning, I'm even bigger by evening time!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 69.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Princesskell

Nice cutie bump Laura, it's definitely popping out.

Sorry for the heartburn and the wee Geralyn!! :winkwink:

Mariemo that is just the cutest story...what's your final guess for gender??

Any more gender guesses coming up? Im on page 124 of the thread reading and updating from people's tickers if they haven't posted for a while. I've found a few more boys and girls and a couple of angels...so sorry to those who have lost xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Had my 20 week scan today! 
She is transverse and had her back up so it took sonographer ages to get all the pics as the spine kept casting shadows lol. 8 weeks now til next scan then every 4 weeks after that!


----------



## laurarebecca1

hopefulfor1st said:


> Had my 20 week scan today!
> She is transverse and had her back up so it took sonographer ages to get all the pics as the spine kept casting shadows lol. 8 weeks now til next scan then every 4 weeks after that!

She's still a girl then!

I read recently that a girl 'turned into' a boy from gender scan to 20 week scan...what a shocker that must have been lol!! I've got mine on Monday and I'm worried it'll happen to me when I've already got so much pink stuff!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Oh crap! How dissapointing would that be...hopefully my boy doesnt turn into a girl lol...would love either or but i have boy stuff already.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Jalanis22 said:


> Oh crap! How dissapointing would that be...hopefully my boy doesnt turn into a girl lol...would love either or but i have boy stuff already.

I don't think it's going to happen, I think maybe what happened was the tech doing the gender scan didn't see a penis so said girl, and didn't see 3 lines and the penis was just hiding or at the wrong angle to see!!

I have pictures of 3 lines plus her girlie bits in 4D lol doubt it's going to happen!!


----------



## MarieMo7

My guess is boy...we will see!
Apparently they're going to switch the 4D to really confirm gender so I'm excited to see that!


----------



## Missyann

Is the 4D scan the one that makes the baby look all CGI, or is this an even newer scan I need to learn about?


----------



## Pussy Galore

MarieMo7 said:


> My guess is boy...we will see!
> Apparently they're going to switch the 4D to really confirm gender so I'm excited to see that!

They did that at my 12 week nuchal scan (I didn't ask but had a wonderful sonographer) and even though I was only 12 weeks, the gender was fairly obvious. She obligingly parted her legs almost as is she knew? It was amazing :cloud9:

And can imagine that it will be lovely at 20 weeks because there will be so much more to see :)


----------



## Anaconda

Oh! Had no idea this group existed! 

Due November 28th with a yellow baby :) (2 more weeks until we get to know the gender!)


----------



## DissySunshine

Welcome Anaconda and congratulations! Are you going to find out gender?? 


Hoping our little one stays a girl, lol! My mom and sister have caught the sickness and I already have about a truckload of girly stuff, a playpen, stroller, bathtub...there's still 5 months left and nothing for me to buy! :haha:

Here's some of my loot so far :) I'm going crazy about the long sleeve fleece onesies, and the onesies without feet (I call them baby bags since I have no clue what they are called...) They're just soooooo soft. We want to get a private scan done in about 8 weeks just to make sure she stays a girl!
 



Attached Files:







20140612_162017.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 2









20140612_162643.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 2









20140613_074922.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 3









20140610_155751.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MarieMo7

4D is the video of 3D, I think. Like more than a pic, you can actually see them move around. Still 3D I guess, just live-action ;)


----------



## MissyLissy

I think I'm getting second tri MS!? What's that about? I've felt a little nauseous off and on the last couple days and this morning I actually vomited! Oy.

I'm jealous of all you ladies who got a "guess" at gender from your sono tech at the 12 week scan. My lady gave up nothing and told me she wasn't Nostradamus. I did catch her once using the words "little guy" though so maybe she had an inkling or something about at least one of the twins that she wasn't willing to share?:shrug:

If I had to guess I'd say it's either boy/girl or boy/boy for me. I really strongly am feeling at least one boy for sure and will be shocked if it's girl/girl. Less than one week until I maybe know! I guess I'll get what I get and I'm blessed no matter what. :)


----------



## Princesskell

Anaconda said:


> Oh! Had no idea this group existed!
> 
> Due November 28th with a yellow baby :) (2 more weeks until we get to know the gender!)

Welcome to the group and congratulations :yipee:
I will add you to the front page.
Good luck with your gender scan...what are you hoping for? xxx


Loving the pink stuff Dissy!!! xxx


----------



## apple_20

Quite a few have 20 week/gender scans coming up. I'm so excited for Monday I feel like once we know we can finally start talking names and getting bits we need. Making it all more real :)


----------



## MarieMo7

I keep calling my bump a "he" and my husband scolds me, LOL. He thinks I'll be disappointed if it's a girl. I keep telling him that I'll be *suprised* if it's a girl, but certainly not disappointed. I already have one incredibly awesome little girl, why would I be disappointed to get another one???
(Plus I wouldn't have to buy a THING, tee hee!)


----------



## salu_34

My sisters and mom all think it's a boy. My boss and a few other people think girl. But because I see my one sister and mom a lot, I always catch myself saying 'he', and I have to correct myself, lol.
People have asked me if I think I know what it is. I honestly have no clue at all.


----------



## Twinklie12

Ever since I started sort of wanting a girl (and I always said I wanted all boys!) I feel like it will be a boy. haha


----------



## Jalanis22

My lovely bump.


----------



## Leinzlove

I had my OB appt. today. My new EDD is November 24. However, its confusing because it was just in the computer that way when I went to the hospital to schedule my 20 week ultrasound.

Who knows? The Dr. never mentioned the change to me. And I've measured right on. Anyhow, my 20 week ultrasound is July 2.


----------



## Jalanis22

You ladies are lucky for 20 wk scan...my last scan is 10 weeks from now!


----------



## Leinzlove

Jalanis: I hate when you have to wait. I don't get a 29 week one... Unless I go private. I have one at 20w and another at 37w.


----------



## Jalanis22

Well my dr only does 3 in the whole pregnancy...and that 29 wk wil be the last one but its a milestone from now ughh. And im not planning on a private one like i did before the sono lady was being rough.


----------



## Leinzlove

My Dr. only does 3 also for a normal pregnancy. I had one at 8, 20, 37. (But, I did private at 14 and I might for 28, unsure yet.)

It's nice though when movements are constant! :) Soon, we'll be seeing these babies everyday and enjoying them for our whole lives! <3


----------



## Jalanis22

Yes mine does em 8-9, 16, and 29..and luckily my doppler broke a few days ago but the movements keep me reassured.


----------



## Leinzlove

Nothing like them! :) I love my Doppler too. It sucks that yours broke. I don't use it as often now though, as I did.


----------



## Princesskell

In the uk we only get 2 scans....12w and 20w


----------



## MarieMo7

My little 17-weeker, sucking on his/her hand.
Going to find out the gender with DH and DD on Sunday morning! Eeek! I can't believe I have the DVD and pictures *IN MY PURSE RIGHT NOW* and I have to wait another day and a half to look at them. 

Last-minute guesses? I'm still thinking boy...


----------



## Anaconda

My OH and I are REALLY REALLY hoping for a boy. We have a toddler girl right now and really want to experience having a boy :) Though of course we just want a healthy baby.

I have all these baby girl things, so having a baby girl would mean not having to buy much, but at the same time I really want a boy!


----------



## Princesskell

Awwww Mariemo definitely a gorgeous little boy! Sunday is too far away!!

Anaconda is it baby2 in your avatar? 

Xxx


----------



## MarieMo7

So DH had a really rough day.
I was at my dr appt this afternoon and my dr ended up getting called away to a delivery. After I'd been waiting for 40 minutes, she poked her head in to apologize and she asked if I wanted to find out the gender since she was going to be a few more minutes. AGH! I told her no thank you, I wanted my DH to be there, and then she called me a saint.
So I texted DH...and he told me I should! I laughed, are you kidding? All the work to schedule the private scan and be all secretive about it, and now it's right in front of me? UGH. But then he said he was just looking for a little bright spot in his day and he'd really been thinking about wanting to find out.
So you KNOW of course when I went home I had to give him the DVD of the gender scan.

Long story short - 
we are team *PINK*!!!! :pink:


----------



## Tigermom

MarieMo: Edited: posted before I saw your other post. Silly me :hugs: Congrats though!! There are bright sides to both genders... Yay for finding out!!!!!!! Congrats :happydance:


----------



## MarieMo7

Thank you! 
I'm super excited. I'm happy for my daughter to have a sister!
We are thrilled to have Reese Maxine to our little family :)


----------



## Leinzlove

MarieMo: Congrats on Team Pink! :) I love the name Reese. :)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

MarieMo7 said:


> So DH had a really rough day.
> I was at my dr appt this afternoon and my dr ended up getting called away to a delivery. After I'd been waiting for 40 minutes, she poked her head in to apologize and she asked if I wanted to find out the gender since she was going to be a few more minutes. AGH! I told her no thank you, I wanted my DH to be there, and then she called me a saint.
> So I texted DH...and he told me I should! I laughed, are you kidding? All the work to schedule the private scan and be all secretive about it, and now it's right in front of me? UGH. But then he said he was just looking for a little bright spot in his day and he'd really been thinking about wanting to find out.
> So you KNOW of course when I went home I had to give him the DVD of the gender scan.
> 
> Long story short -
> we are team *PINK*!!!! :pink:

YAY! So exciting, congratulations, we get to find out if we are on team pink, or blue tomorrow :)


----------



## MarieMo7

Lovetoteach86 said:


> MarieMo7 said:
> 
> 
> So DH had a really rough day.
> I was at my dr appt this afternoon and my dr ended up getting called away to a delivery. After I'd been waiting for 40 minutes, she poked her head in to apologize and she asked if I wanted to find out the gender since she was going to be a few more minutes. AGH! I told her no thank you, I wanted my DH to be there, and then she called me a saint.
> So I texted DH...and he told me I should! I laughed, are you kidding? All the work to schedule the private scan and be all secretive about it, and now it's right in front of me? UGH. But then he said he was just looking for a little bright spot in his day and he'd really been thinking about wanting to find out.
> So you KNOW of course when I went home I had to give him the DVD of the gender scan.
> 
> Long story short -
> we are team *PINK*!!!! :pink:
> 
> YAY! So exciting, congratulations, we get to find out if we are on team pink, or blue tomorrow :)Click to expand...

Awesome! Looking forward to your results!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

LovetoTeach: How exciting! Can't wait for your update! :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My little boy was so sick last night I rang the after hours medical line, they heard him n sent an ambulance for him. 
He cannot shake this chest infection and last night got so worked up from coughing n screaming he couldn't breathe :( hoping we don't have a repeat tonight I need sleep!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Hopeful: I'm sorry to hear that. I hope he feels much better and you all get a peaceful night sleep. :hugs:


----------



## salu_34

Hopeful - hopefully he's doing better !

I had the worst dream last night. First one I've dreamed of baby. I was laying in bed and felt it moving around. I guess I must have been far along cause I could see the face intended in my stomach when it moved, lol. I decided to get my phone to record it and when I looked again the baby was outside of my body smiling. Scared the shit out of me. I screamed and OH and our dog came down to see if I was okay. Definitely more like a horror movie dream. It felt so real though, lol.


----------



## mandaa1220

That sounds so creepy!


----------



## Princesskell

Sorry for horrid dreams and Hopeful i hope your little one is ok today? Xxx


Mariemo congratulations on being team pink!...thrilled for you and I love the name. I will add you to the front page. What made you so sure it was a boy? Xxx


----------



## eyemom

Haha I had a horror movie creepy dream along those lines when I was pg with my daughter. In a way it's kinda funny later. But it's still creepy!


----------



## Twinklie12

Yay on the girl MarieMo!!! Glad you could brighten DH's day!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

He had a 3.5 hour nap today and woke up cheery and dancing!


----------



## Twinklie12

hopefulfor1st said:


> My little boy was so sick last night I rang the after hours medical line, they heard him n sent an ambulance for him.
> He cannot shake this chest infection and last night got so worked up from coughing n screaming he couldn't breathe :( hoping we don't have a repeat tonight I need sleep!!

Hope he is better today and momma can get some rest! Xo


----------



## salu_34

Haha. And the baby turned to me and smiled. I think that was the creepiest part !


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats in team pink!


----------



## MarieMo7

Thanks ladies!
PK, I was sure it was a boy because the pregnancy has been soooo different than with my girl. No morning sickness, bad acne, no acid reflux, etc. Everything, including the cravings/aversions, has been the opposite. 
My mom had 3 boys and 1 girl (me) and said I was the only one she was sick with. After experiencing that with my girl too, I figured this was the boy!
Lol, goes to show you each pregnancy can be different!


----------



## Princesskell

MarieMo7 said:


> Thanks ladies!
> PK, I was sure it was a boy because the pregnancy has been soooo different than with my girl. No morning sickness, bad acne, no acid reflux, etc. Everything, including the cravings/aversions, has been the opposite.
> My mom had 3 boys and 1 girl (me) and said I was the only one she was sick with. After experiencing that with my girl too, I figured this was the boy!
> Lol, goes to show you each pregnancy can be different!

Good to hear that mums can be wrong!
Your little girl is so beautiful...can you imagine 2 of them together! :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Lovetoteach86 said:


> MarieMo7 said:
> 
> 
> So DH had a really rough day.
> I was at my dr appt this afternoon and my dr ended up getting called away to a delivery. After I'd been waiting for 40 minutes, she poked her head in to apologize and she asked if I wanted to find out the gender since she was going to be a few more minutes. AGH! I told her no thank you, I wanted my DH to be there, and then she called me a saint.
> So I texted DH...and he told me I should! I laughed, are you kidding? All the work to schedule the private scan and be all secretive about it, and now it's right in front of me? UGH. But then he said he was just looking for a little bright spot in his day and he'd really been thinking about wanting to find out.
> So you KNOW of course when I went home I had to give him the DVD of the gender scan.
> 
> Long story short -
> we are team *PINK*!!!! :pink:
> 
> YAY! So exciting, congratulations, we get to find out if we are on team pink, or blue tomorrow :)Click to expand...

Have you been for your scan yet lovetoteach??


----------



## Lovetoteach86

We did go for our scan today. We are team :pink: !!!


----------



## Princesskell

Lovetoteach86 said:


> We did go for our scan today. We are team :pink: !!!

Woooooooooohooo!
Lovely news...are you all happy? Xxx


----------



## MarieMo7

Yay, awesome! Welcome to team pink!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Princesskell said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> We did go for our scan today. We are team :pink: !!!
> 
> Woooooooooohooo!
> Lovely news...are you all happy? XxxClick to expand...

Very happy. Everyone kept telling us that we were going to have a boy, I would have loved a boy, but I am really glad it's a girl instead! I can't wait to see what she will look like.


----------



## Princesskell

Awww just noticed her nam in your sig...Coraline is cute!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Now that I know the sex, I am going to be going crazy over here with nursery ideas and all that stuff! I just put my first post up on facebook about being pregnant, so the excitement is brand new again.


----------



## Princesskell

^ enjoy!! Xxx


----------



## Missyann

Lots of girls this week. Congrats! On an unrelated note, my heartburn has officially started. :-(


----------



## Selaphyna

MarieMo7 said:


> Thank you!
> I'm super excited. I'm happy for my daughter to have a sister!
> We are thrilled to have Reese Maxine to our little family :)


Love the name. Reese is my last name :)

I wanted to use that name for a future child but my cousin already beat me to the punch. Her daughter's middle name is Reese.


----------



## MarieMo7

We love the name. Not common but not unusual. 
My daughter's name is Chase, and I think they just fit well together!
It would be awesome to use your last name for a baby name - your cousin used it as a middle name so why not??


----------



## Selaphyna

If I was going to use it, it would have been a middle name. But even afterwards thinking about it (her daughter is I think 3 years old), my last name wouldn't flow well with OH's last name.


----------



## Princesskell

Sorry for the heartburn missyann :hugs:

Love the name Reese! We had it on our boys list last time.

I showed dh my names list yesterday...we still have 12 girls names and 7 boys :dohh:


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## GeralynB

Wow lots of pink bumps! Congrats!
Good luck with the upcoming scans. 
It's Father's Day in the US today so we're going to the beach and then to my FILs to BBQ


----------



## salu_34

Father's Day in Canada too. Got OH a book called, I Love You, Daddy - for him to read to the baby once it gets here :)


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## mandaa1220

Yay another boy!


----------



## enan88

yay!!!! another team blue!!!! I can't wait to feel my little boy :) has any of you started feeling anything ?


----------



## Princesskell

cjwn said:


> It's a boy! :blue:

Congratulations! :happydance: what a lovely fathers day gift xxx


----------



## mandaa1220

enan88 said:


> yay!!!! another team blue!!!! I can't wait to feel my little boy :) has any of you started feeling anything ?

Yes just not consistently. Randomly. Feela like little nudges or taps from inside now, but started feeling like bubbles at first.


----------



## salu_34

I can't tell if it's baby or just my stomach making noises, lol. I did feel some bubble like movements last night, but hard to know if it's the baby or not.


----------



## Princesskell

Mine is definite little kicks now...I'm pleasantly surprised as I was worried with ap I wouldn't feel it. It moves more after chocolate! It was more swirls a couple of weeks ago, but now definite kicks! :cloud9:

So I've updated my ticker alongside with scan edd...although I do not agree, I was getting confused trying to tell everyone all the different theories, so technically I'm due the 24th of October. I'm still banking on having a November sparkler though! :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Missyann

enan88 said:


> yay!!!! another team blue!!!! I can't wait to feel my little boy :) has any of you started feeling anything ?

Another boy! :happydance: 

I started feeling some flutters about a week ago or so. It's not consistent, but I know it's not gas.


----------



## enan88

I do sometimes have pretty strong bubbles but don't know yet, really looking forward my real baby kicks!

Princesskell could you please move my DueDate to the 26th ? I completely forgot about it  xx


----------



## DissySunshine

I wasn't sure what they were at first, I thought they felt more like muscle spasms than anything else, but since they happen every night at around the same time as I'm sitting in my chair I KNOW it has to be her. It's such a strange sensation! The night before my ultrasound, I was laying with my hand on my stomach and clear as day I felt one strong kick that actually popped out of my belly a bit. That was pretty cool.


----------



## mandaa1220

We took a new bump picture this morning and I feel like I'm starting to have a real bump... This is the progression so far...

I've gained a total of approximately 7 lbs, so I don't think that's too bad for the growth in my belly. Trying to stay positive about the weight gain and not let it get me down. It's so silly that I KNOW that I'm pregnant, but still have trouble rationalizing weight gain.
 



Attached Files:







Progression 4 to 18 Weeks.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats on the boy!


----------



## MissyLissy

Wow! Team Blue and Team Pink are pretty even for the Sparkler group! 

I thought I was feeling some bubbles and movement from one of the twins last week... But I really haven't felt much of anything since. Hopefully soon though! I really don't want to stress about it so I'm not thinking about it much. My cousin is 19 weeks with number 2 and hasn't felt too much yet either.


----------



## Selaphyna

I've been feeling movement but not consistent. I sometimes feel from outside too but never when my OH has his hand resting on my belly. Though he did tell the me the other night that if he felt Pickle moving, he might freak and think of the movie Alien :roll:. I think he'd be excited anyway.

Have any of you ladies experience more acne than usual? I just noticed last night my face has broken out, mostly on my cheeks. I am guilty of not washing my face daily but I hardly had problems with acne before. Now I can't find my toner, not to happy about that lol. But yeah not happy I broke out either.


----------



## Missyann

Selaphyna said:


> I've been feeling movement but not consistent. I sometimes feel from outside too but never when my OH has his hand resting on my belly. Though he did tell the me the other night that if he felt Pickle moving, he might freak and think of the movie Alien :roll:. I think he'd be excited anyway.
> 
> Have any of you ladies experience more acne than usual? I just noticed last night my face has broken out, mostly on my cheeks. I am guilty of not washing my face daily but I hardly had problems with acne before. Now I can't find my toner, not to happy about that lol. But yeah not happy I broke out either.

I can't wait until my little guy moves enough for the OH to feel.

Yes on the acne, though I am eating more cheese than normal, so that doesn't help me.


----------



## Twinklie12

My skin has been very good actually but I wash every night with my clarisonic Mia.


----------



## Princesskell

Gorgeous bumps mandaa and 7lbs is nothing, but I do understand the fear of losing that control. You look like you're doing great xxx

My skin is slightly more oily...a few more spots and blemishes but not too bad.


----------



## MarieMo7

With DD1 I have perfect skin. With this one, it has been awful. Getting better, but especially at first I was breaking out all the time. I had to stop using my clarisonic, even the gentle buffer, because it was too harsh on my skin and caused the breakouts. I switched to a gentler cleanser and it's helped!


----------



## salu_34

I've gained about 8lbs since my second prenatal (lost six pounds at first), and I realized to myself, that the 'ideal' weight gain would 30 lbs in total. I totally freaked out about that, lol. Thinking I'm going to look like a balloon by the end of this pregnancy, LOL. But my appetite hasn't increased like I thought it would in 2nd tri, but I guess only time will tell !

My acne has been a lot better than it was. First tri I had it all on the side of my face, and it felt like every day something new was popping up ! I get it here and there, but I've also noticed a few spots on my belly as well. 

I find when I stand up now, stomach gets harder than when sitting down. When I went for my prenatal, Dr, found heartbeat and placenta on the left hand side, and I've noticed that side is usually a bit harder than the right, so I think baby may be there. I'm always putting my hand there when laying down to see if I can 'feel' anything, no such luck yet :(


----------



## Selaphyna

Yeah with DS I had no acne at all. And like I said I barely have a problem with it, maybe one or two zits per period, and white heads every once in a blue moon. So I don't use cleanser much (especially since I have very sensitive skin). First tri I got a blackhead on my cheek that hasn't gone away yet, and then like I said just last night noticed the break out.

If I tell my mom, I know it will be one more thing to make her even more adamant that I'm having a girl.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My acne was horrific and scarring with my son. None this pregnancy!!

This morning at 2am I felt the first kick from outside on my hand! 2 in a row.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I felt a little flutter yesterday when I got home from the scan, first time ever, and nothing since. What made me sure it was her was the fact that she was rolling and kicking upwards A LOT during the scan. I don't think she liked being poked and jiggled by the ultrasound tech who was trying to make stretch out her legs so we could find out her gender.

As for acne, I have been getting several pimples on my chin, and pre pregnancy I only got about two pimples a year, even during my teenage years.


----------



## Twinklie12

salu_34 said:


> I've gained about 8lbs since my second prenatal (lost six pounds at first), and I realized to myself, that the 'ideal' weight gain would 30 lbs in total. I totally freaked out about that, lol. Thinking I'm going to look like a balloon by the end of this pregnancy, LOL. But my appetite hasn't increased like I thought it would in 2nd tri, but I guess only time will tell !
> 
> My acne has been a lot better than it was. First tri I had it all on the side of my face, and it felt like every day something new was popping up ! I get it here and there, but I've also noticed a few spots on my belly as well.
> 
> I find when I stand up now, stomach gets harder than when sitting down. When I went for my prenatal, Dr, found heartbeat and placenta on the left hand side, and I've noticed that side is usually a bit harder than the right, so I think baby may be there. I'm always putting my hand there when laying down to see if I can 'feel' anything, no such luck yet :(


I also totally noticed the firmer belly this week, especially when standing! I haven't felt the baby yet though. :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

congrats on pink/blue bump. 

Nothing to really report here, i feel so far from pregnant still.

Im feeling baby a lot more, last night was a lot of bum or head motion with summersalts as those baby wad stretching out and pushing up i remember this feeling so well. 

As for spots i had bad with my girls. After the depo it got seriously baf but since gettinf pregnant its improved greatly. 

I can say after having 2 girls the pregnancies were completely different aswell. 

1 week till my 20w scan :)


----------



## enan88

I do feel something going on inside me, but I sometimes say : " bah this is only my guts or gas " but then my other mum side says : " no, this is actually your baby"
It's quite funny, because, as a first time mum I don't really know what to expect with movements!

Regarding to acne... My face and body are a complete map! OMG! never had such a bad acne! even I clean it everyday It gets even worse.... duno what else to do , not it dried and leaves a smal scar that I actually really hate, but hey! Isn't this one of the wonderful things of becoming a mother? hehehe


----------



## apple_20

Just had the scan everything is perfect. Placenta on front which explains why I'm not feeling that much movement.

And we are team PINK!!

I can't believe it. I didn't realise how much I wanted a girl until she said it was, I cried!


----------



## GeralynB

enan88 said:


> yay!!!! another team blue!!!! I can't wait to feel my little boy :) has any of you started feeling anything ?

I've been feeling movement since 15 weeks



apple_20 said:


> Just had the scan everything is perfect. Placenta on front which explains why I'm not feeling that much movement.
> 
> And we are team PINK!!
> 
> I can't believe it. I didn't realise how much I wanted a girl until she said it was, I cried!

Congrats on team pink!


----------



## MarieMo7

Congrats, apple! Welcome to team pink! Baby girls are awesome :)

Flying to Vegas this morning for work. Window seat: good for sleeping, bad for having to pee. Tired because I had to wake up at 4:30am to get here on time. And then I lose two hours in the travels! Yuck. Maybe I can sleep...


----------



## cncem

I have felt the baby move, I think, but I'm pretty sure. Last year I had a really horrible phantom pregnancy (I can talk about it now, but it was devastating) with phantom kicks and all, so I'm not really 100% if it is baby or just my mind f-ing with me again... But I'm pretty sure it's her in there. No other news to report. I'm 18 weeks on Wednesday, and have a pretty good bump going. Sometimes I feel I'm showing too much for only 18 weeks, like I shouldn't be this big. But I put that feeling right out of my mind. My mother in law told me last night that her and my father in law will buy the crib! That is awesome. It's one of our biggest things and I was ready to go garage saleing for it. I've never had a crib for either of my kiddos, so I wonder if I'll even need it. But it is something that my in laws think I should have, so I'll have it. :) Anyone else think it'll take sooooo long to reach 9 months? I can't wait, and although it's going fast week by week, I think November is forever away.


----------



## trumpetbeth

I was thinking I was feeling some movement maybe.. Feels like a muscle twitch more than anything else! We don't find out the gender until June 30th.


----------



## MarieMo7

DH felt baby girl yesterday (the old-fashioned way, hand on my belly). Pretty cool. I know we've done this before but it's just as awesome the second time around. Really trying to enjoy this since it's our last pregnancy!


----------



## cncem

Mariemo, your husband felt it, really? Were the same amount of weeks and days along, so then what I've been feeling has to be baby. I can't wait till my husband feels it from the outside.


----------



## laurarebecca1

We had our 20 week scan today; everything's perfect and she's still a girl :) she was looking at us the whole time so the picture we got is a bit freaky lol


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats on team pink, Apple!

My niece is so cute, she keeps telling me she really hopes it is a girl. Haha. Find out June 27, only 11 days!!!


----------



## enan88

I went today out shopping with my OH and guess what! We were at the animal shop getting foood for my fat cat when suddenly... I felt somthing pushing twice on my right side! I thought it was a bit different from before but.. I really think it was my baby boy!

And guess what number 2! We just got crazy as we just bought the nursery furniture!!! OMG!!!! As we are going a whole month on holiday ( between 21 and 25ish weeks of pregnancy ) I really wanted to get things sorted because my OH has no clue how to assamble furniture.... So we went to Mamas&Papas and guess what! SALES WERE ON!!!!! Woop wop! So we got the whole lot of furniture and it's getting delivered in 1 month time! right before we go on holiday!!!! How exciting is that!!!!!!!!!

Has any of you started the nursery?????


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Congrats on pink bump apple.

Glad to hear 20w scan went well. 

Laura my first born was forever facing us on the scan too all her pics are face on.

Even though i can feel prod/kick in a row if i put hand on the area it stops. Take hand away and staets again, baby is going to be a cheeky one :p


I remember when i was FTM uncertainly on movement. I felt what i could say was baby at 22w then 24w was kicks plus on outside too. 
It really is hard to describe it (most deffo know it for sure second time round) 

For me gas/tummy rumbles are either high up or low back bottom way. Between belly button and pubic line any bubbling, popping, butterfly, scrapping (odd thing to say i know) or as though something just quickly whipped across inside, or tightening budgling in one area will be your baby. 

Gas and baby at this stage in my opinion are very different.


----------



## Jalanis22

Congrats on gender ladies! 
I started feeling light flutters starting week 15 and since then they became consistent movements that i can feel through outside my belly already.


----------



## Twinklie12

enan88 said:


> I went today out shopping with my OH and guess what! We were at the animal shop getting foood for my fat cat when suddenly... I felt somthing pushing twice on my right side! I thought it was a bit different from before but.. I really think it was my baby boy!
> 
> And guess what number 2! We just got crazy as we just bought the nursery furniture!!! OMG!!!! As we are going a whole month on holiday ( between 21 and 25ish weeks of pregnancy ) I really wanted to get things sorted because my OH has no clue how to assamble furniture.... So we went to Mamas&Papas and guess what! SALES WERE ON!!!!! Woop wop! So we got the whole lot of furniture and it's getting delivered in 1 month time! right before we go on holiday!!!! How exciting is that!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Has any of you started the nursery?????

How exciting! As soon as we found out gender I cannot wait to get going on the nursery!!!


----------



## MarieMo7

cncem said:


> Mariemo, your husband felt it, really? Were the same amount of weeks and days along, so then what I've been feeling has to be baby. I can't wait till my husband feels it from the outside.

Yes, he definitely felt it! It's super light and he had to put a little pressure with his hand, but she moved right in his hand! I'm sure that's what you're feeling - if you're even wondering, then it's probably it!!!


----------



## Princesskell

apple_20 said:


> Just had the scan everything is perfect. Placenta on front which explains why I'm not feeling that much movement.
> 
> And we are team PINK!!
> 
> I can't believe it. I didn't realise how much I wanted a girl until she said it was, I cried!

Awwwwww lovely news! I know you would have been just as delighted with a healthy boy, but that's so nice to have one of each. Girls are fab!! I will add you some pink!



MarieMo7 said:


> cncem said:
> 
> 
> Mariemo, your husband felt it, really? Were the same amount of weeks and days along, so then what I've been feeling has to be baby. I can't wait till my husband feels it from the outside.
> 
> Yes, he definitely felt it! It's super light and he had to put a little pressure with his hand, but she moved right in his hand! I'm sure that's what you're feeling - if you're even wondering, then it's probably it!!!Click to expand...

I shouted dh up last night as you could see the kicks on the outside of my tummy! Just like with F though it stopped when he put his hand on :dohh: the movement definitely has stepped up a notch over the last few days and especially on an evening after a bit of chocolate!

We haven't bought one thing for this baby yet :shrug: we are hoping to move house so are just waiting got see if it happened before we know which house we will be setting up a nursery in! And I don't want any more clutter before we move!


----------



## salu_34

We already have the jungle theme picked out, regardless of sex. We're just i the process of cleaning OH's old room. His sister thought it would be AWESOME to throw all her useless crap and garbage into the room over the years. It's an absolute mess. I am not too happy about it. Doesn't help she's a pack rat and can't part with ANYTHING. When he's outta the room I just throw everything out. It's so frustrating. I want to have this room done by the end of the summer, so I don't have to stress in third tri. I need to get my ass in gear !


----------



## eyemom

I got a pedicure today for the first time in YEARS! I was enjoying it until I started freaking out about the massage chair. It felt so good and then I realized...crap! This thing is shaking my whole lower body! So I googled and there's a mix of "it's fine" and "OMG don't ever do it!!!!" So now I'm freaking out. :-( I mean, it felt good, but it was giving me a good jostle. So. :( If I get another pedi, I'll skip the massage chair just for peace of mind if nothing else.

Anyway, I got pink toes in celebration of finding out I have a pink bump! Add me to team :pink: Everything looks perfect as far as what the u/s tech could tell us...at least it was perfect before the stupid massage chair. :dohh:


----------



## GeralynB

eyemom said:


> I got a pedicure today for the first time in YEARS! I was enjoying it until I started freaking out about the massage chair. It felt so good and then I realized...crap! This thing is shaking my whole lower body! So I googled and there's a mix of "it's fine" and "OMG don't ever do it!!!!" So now I'm freaking out. :-( I mean, it felt good, but it was giving me a good jostle. So. :( If I get another pedi, I'll skip the massage chair just for peace of mind if nothing else.
> 
> Anyway, I got pink toes in celebration of finding out I have a pink bump! Add me to team :pink: Everything looks perfect as far as what the u/s tech could tell us...at least it was perfect before the stupid massage chair. :dohh:

I've gotten a bunch of pedis since being pregnant and everything is fine.


----------



## GeralynB

I have to vent for a minute&#8230;DH and i are keeping names for the baby a surprise. We don't have a name yet but have some ideas. Before we knew the sex, there was a girls name that I really like and pretty sure that's what we would have used or will use if our second baby is a girl. I told DH that I wanted the names to be a surprise and he knew that. So yesterday, we're at my FILs house for Father's Day and my FIL starts asking about if we've picked a name yet. I say no we didn't decide yet and we want to keep them a surprise. My FIL and his wife both were like yea that's smart&#8230;so we hear your girls name would have been Juliette. And they proceed to say the name I liked. My face must have been shocked because DH started talking a million miles a minute trying to change the subject. Later in the car when we leave I was like "Why did you tell them our name?!?!" He was like, "Well we're not having a girl so I thought it was okay" And I said, " What if we have a girl next time???" I am so mad about this! So now my FIL, his wife, my 2 BILs and their wives all heard the name because they were standing right there. UGH!!!!!!


----------



## DissySunshine

Yaaaaaay eyemom!! Team pink for the win! :happydance: congratulations!


Geralyn, I'm sure that is quite the bummer. We're still dealing with my mom hating the name we've chosen, so keeping names a surprise is a good idea. I'm sure your husband is just really excited to share his news with the world! I don't think he meant anything by it...just know that men aren't exactly "in tune" with what we're wanting all of the time. :flower: They just take a little reminding and explicit instruction! Haha!


----------



## apple_20

eyemom said:


> I got a pedicure today for the first time in YEARS! I was enjoying it until I started freaking out about the massage chair. It felt so good and then I realized...crap! This thing is shaking my whole lower body! So I googled and there's a mix of "it's fine" and "OMG don't ever do it!!!!" So now I'm freaking out. :-( I mean, it felt good, but it was giving me a good jostle. So. :( If I get another pedi, I'll skip the massage chair just for peace of mind if nothing else.
> 
> Anyway, I got pink toes in celebration of finding out I have a pink bump! Add me to team :pink: Everything looks perfect as far as what the u/s tech could tell us...at least it was perfect before the stupid massage chair. :dohh:

Congrats on team pink it's exciting knowing isn't it? Don't panic about the chair I'm sure it's fine.


----------



## eyemom

Thanks for the reassurance ladies. <3

Geralyn did you have the chair going and everything?

Sorry about the name stuff. :( We kept DD1's (hee hee it's so crazy to specify which DD :D) name a secret til the end too. At least her first name. Everyone kinda knew what our boy name was, but now we have to figure out another girl name. I think we'll keep that one a secret too.


----------



## kazine

I've been a bit absent as I've moved house and don't have internet!

But thought I'd pop on using my phone data to share my 20 week scan photos from today. (She's still a girl and is perfect! :))

         

I'm so in love <3 <3 <3.


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats on the girl eyemom, so exciting!!! And great scan pics kazine, makes me excited for mine in a few weeks.


----------



## Twinklie12

GeralynB said:


> I have to vent for a minuteDH and i are keeping names for the baby a surprise. We don't have a name yet but have some ideas. Before we knew the sex, there was a girls name that I really like and pretty sure that's what we would have used or will use if our second baby is a girl. I told DH that I wanted the names to be a surprise and he knew that. So yesterday, we're at my FILs house for Father's Day and my FIL starts asking about if we've picked a name yet. I say no we didn't decide yet and we want to keep them a surprise. My FIL and his wife both were like yea that's smartso we hear your girls name would have been Juliette. And they proceed to say the name I liked. My face must have been shocked because DH started talking a million miles a minute trying to change the subject. Later in the car when we leave I was like "Why did you tell them our name?!?!" He was like, "Well we're not having a girl so I thought it was okay" And I said, " What if we have a girl next time???" I am so mad about this! So now my FIL, his wife, my 2 BILs and their wives all heard the name because they were standing right there. UGH!!!!!!


Ugh!! So frustrating! Man do get easily confused without explicit instructinos haha. DH and I also think we will probably keep names a secret so I would be bummed if people knew. But honestly, try not to stress about something that COULD be a problem way down the road. One day at a time. You are pregnant with a beautiful baby boy right now! :happydance:


----------



## Twinklie12

eyemom said:


> I got a pedicure today for the first time in YEARS! I was enjoying it until I started freaking out about the massage chair. It felt so good and then I realized...crap! This thing is shaking my whole lower body! So I googled and there's a mix of "it's fine" and "OMG don't ever do it!!!!" So now I'm freaking out. :-( I mean, it felt good, but it was giving me a good jostle. So. :( If I get another pedi, I'll skip the massage chair just for peace of mind if nothing else.
> 
> Anyway, I got pink toes in celebration of finding out I have a pink bump! Add me to team :pink: Everything looks perfect as far as what the u/s tech could tell us...at least it was perfect before the stupid massage chair. :dohh:

I have totally gotten a pedicure since being pregnant (was around 12 weeks) and used the massage chair. It felt fabulous. I wouldn't worry about it, but like you said, skip it next time if that gives you piece of mind.


----------



## eyemom

kazine those are great pics! Mine were really nice and clear like that with DD1. This time they weren't near as clear, so I'm a little disappointed! But mostly thrilled that DD2 is looking great!


----------



## eyemom

Oops Twinkle I missed your post. Thank you. <3


----------



## GeralynB

eyemom said:


> Thanks for the reassurance ladies. <3
> 
> Geralyn did you have the chair going and everything?
> 
> Sorry about the name stuff. :( We kept DD1's (hee hee it's so crazy to specify which DD :D) name a secret til the end too. At least her first name. Everyone kinda knew what our boy name was, but now we have to figure out another girl name. I think we'll keep that one a secret too.

Yup, I had the chair going. I didn't even think about it until maybe the 3rd or 4th time and then was like hmmm I wonder if this is okay....and then I googled it and saw it was prob fine.



I know the name thing shouldn't be a big deal but I guess hormones are making me overly sensitive bc I normally wouldn't care that much. Just frustrating. I think DH got the idea though after he saw how upset I got...hopefully he'll keep it quiet from now on lol

Kazine - great pics!


----------



## Princesskell

Congrats on the girl eyemom!! :cloud9:

Kazine those are great pics...looks like she loves eating her fingers!

Xxx


----------



## MissyLissy

eyemom said:


> I got a pedicure today for the first time in YEARS! I was enjoying it until I started freaking out about the massage chair. It felt so good and then I realized...crap! This thing is shaking my whole lower body! So I googled and there's a mix of "it's fine" and "OMG don't ever do it!!!!" So now I'm freaking out. :-( I mean, it felt good, but it was giving me a good jostle. So. :( If I get another pedi, I'll skip the massage chair just for peace of mind if nothing else.
> 
> Anyway, I got pink toes in celebration of finding out I have a pink bump! Add me to team :pink: Everything looks perfect as far as what the u/s tech could tell us...at least it was perfect before the stupid massage chair. :dohh:

Haha... I've totally gotten 2-3 pedis since getting pregnant and I've used the massage chair each time. I honestly never even thought about it maybe being a problem until I read your post! I'm sure you are fine. :flower:

DH and I want to try to keep names secret too. I'm amazed by how many people ask though and how pushy they are to know! I've had a number of people get kind of aggressive wanting to know some of my choices! Crazy.


Beautiful scan pics, Kazine and welcome back!


----------



## mandaa1220

Has everyone been looking at travel systems, pack and plays, or other big purchases? I'm curious if anyone's been looking at reviews and stuff, because we're starting to consider all the big things. I'd like to wait until the 20 week scan to make the big purchases, but am trying to plan things now.


----------



## Missyann

Kaizen, those are awesome photos! Makes me excited for mine which is still a couple of weeks away.

We're also keeping the name secret, but OH has very reluctantly agreed to that. I want to keep something a surprise for when the little guy is born.


----------



## Twinklie12

mandaa1220 said:


> Has everyone been looking at travel systems, pack and plays, or other big purchases? I'm curious if anyone's been looking at reviews and stuff, because we're starting to consider all the big things. I'd like to wait until the 20 week scan to make the big purchases, but am trying to plan things now.

I haven't looked specifically too much yet but I have started asking questions of all of my mommy friends. Some main advice I got is make sure you get a travel system stroller that is light enough to carry around, get out of your trunk etc. otherwise skip it and just get a nice light snap and go. On pack and plays, my friend with a ranch style house said not to bother with the changing table attachment. But I know people with two story houses who love it since they are not going to want to walk back upstairs to the nursery to change every single diaper. 

I am waiting until the gender scan at to buy anything basically. But it makes me feel like I am getting so behind! Haha


----------



## mandaa1220

Twinklie12 said:


> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> Has everyone been looking at travel systems, pack and plays, or other big purchases? I'm curious if anyone's been looking at reviews and stuff, because we're starting to consider all the big things. I'd like to wait until the 20 week scan to make the big purchases, but am trying to plan things now.
> 
> I haven't looked specifically too much yet but I have started asking questions of all of my mommy friends. Some main advice I got is make sure you get a travel system stroller that is light enough to carry around, get out of your trunk etc. otherwise skip it and just get a nice light snap and go. On pack and plays, my friend with a ranch style house said not to bother with the changing table attachment. But I know people with two story houses who love it since they are not going to want to walk back upstairs to the nursery to change every single diaper.
> 
> I am waiting until the gender scan at to buy anything basically. But it makes me feel like I am getting so behind! HahaClick to expand...

Ohhh I don't think you're behind at all. I'm just a planner and need to focus on research right now, since I'm not going to purchase anything big until after the 20 week scan to make sure everything is still going smoothly. 

I don't think that we necessarily need the changer, but so many of them have it. I think I might use the pack and play to have baby sleep next to my bed until the baby gets a bit bigger and isn't nursing constantly throughout the whole night. We're still figuring out the logistics.

My mom told us last night that she'd like to buy the crib/nursery furniture, so we've been looking at those too. We want to start on the nursery in 2 weeks. So exciting!

In regards to strollers and infant car seats, I've been researching the best bang for your buck with the best safety ratings. We're considering the Graco Snugride and Chicco Keyfit infant car seats, so would get the stroller that accommodates those. We're going to go play with some soon.


----------



## Twinklie12

Here is my week 17 bump pic!


----------



## mandaa1220

Gorgeous belly!!


----------



## GeralynB

Cute bump twinkle!


----------



## MarieMo7

Great bump, Twinklie!!

Mandaa, we had the Chicco Cortina travel system, which included the KeyFit 30 infant seat. We loved it! It's stored so we can use is for DD2. The stroller has been great, it can be folded/unfolded 1-handed, which is perfect! And it fits great in my car (Ford Fusion). We got a gender-neutral yellow/grey/black model on Amazon, which I thought was super cute. They have a lot of great patterns for that one.


----------



## mandaa1220

Thanks!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

4 weeks tomorrow til we get the keys to our new house!! 
Once we are in I can start full ball on the nursery. However she won't have a cot as well have the bassinet in my room a few months and hoping by then Jace will be done with his cot. 
I am so excited, so over living with the in laws, and I miss all my stuff!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Congrats on pink bump eyemom

Wow you do get spoilt with great pics. Im getting charged £5 each again grr. 

Nursery wise i havent decided, my girls never gone into their room until 15 months - ish. Room will be cleared up, new storage and a paint just msybe not full nursery type look.


----------



## GeralynB

Baby gave some really hard kicks last night. I was able to feel him from the outside. I called DH over but then he stopped...guess he got stage fright lol

21 weeks today!! I have my anatomy scan tomorrow


----------



## Twinklie12

Thanks everyone! 10 days till gender scan, woohoo!


----------



## SoonToBePreg

GeralynB said:


> Baby gave some really hard kicks last night. I was able to feel him from the outside. I called DH over but then he stopped...guess he got stage fright lol
> 
> 21 weeks today!! I have my anatomy scan tomorrow

I have my anatomy scan tomorrow too. It's exciting since I'm barely feeling any kicks. Lucky you.


----------



## kazine

I'm back for good now! Just got my fibre optic broadband in, so I'm happy! :D


----------



## Leinzlove

Kazine: Those are lovely scan pics! Is this the 20 week scan? My Dr. does the whole thing in 3D. These 2D pics are amazing.

Twinklie: 10 days is soon. NEXT Week! <3 Gorgeous bump! :)

EyeMom: Congrats on team :pink:! The girls will be the best of friends. I bet DD is excited. :)


----------



## laurarebecca1

We went pram/pushchair test driving today and we've picked the mamas and papas sola city; it was between the mylo 2 and the sola city (we both decided the sola city was the best for us!) we're getting everything for it like the carrycot etc! 

We can't decide on the colour; I like the pink and we really like the blue but the blue is really quite blue and as we're having a girl we might just get black and get a pink umbrella and blanket for her! Going to mothercare shortly to see what prams they have as well!


----------



## kazine

Yeah it was 20 week scan. All 2D over here in England!


----------



## eyemom

Leinzlove said:


> EyeMom: Congrats on team :pink:! The girls will be the best of friends. I bet DD is excited. :)

Thanks! We are excited. DD is SUPER pumped. :D It's really sweet how excited she is. They will be almost 4 years apart, but I'm hoping it's close enough in age that they'll still be close, but not so close that things get competitive. We planned for a smaller age gap, but trusting God knows what he's doing. ;)


----------



## Leinzlove

He sure does. :) My oldest was born in April 2011. :)

She starts Preschool in September. The time just flies.


----------



## cncem

Just got back from the doc's and everything is good! Macie's heartbeat was 145, and my uterus is almost up to my belly button now. I've gained 5 pounds in the last 4 weeks (*cringe) but doc said that is normal and fine, and not excessive. Triple test results came back last week, no downs or any other problems. I just need to drink lots more water, she said that is why my ankles swell so much. 

My daughter is 11 and my son is 6, will be 7 when Macie is born, so there is quite a gap in ages between all my kids. The only thing I don't like is they will never go to the same school at the same time. My oldest daughter will be in high school by the time Macie starts kindergarten. I like that my daughter will be such a big help by the time I have Macie. 

I will be 18 weeks tomorrow, I need to get another bump pic up.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Laura could always get black and get some custom bits on it to add pink girly ness to it. Loads good people on FB.


----------



## littlefishygg

20 weeks today :) Can't believe we are halfway already!! Feeling huge though! Worried I won't be able to stand without falling over by full term haha
 



Attached Files:







19 weeks.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Lovely bump littlefishy can see you at 28w going have a great bump!


----------



## kazine

Right finally an update since I have my internet back!

Baby is breech and keeps kicking me in the cervix. It really, really hurts ! OH has been laughing at me, dancing and wiggling around, turning upside down or sticking my bum in the air and wiggling it to try and get her to move!! Nothing seems to work though haha.

Turns out my placenta is anterior. Which is really weird because I always find her heartbeat with ease with the doppler and felt kicks from 17 weeks! Strange indeed.

The scan was alright. They took me in for the actual checks alone and OH had to wait outside. They didn't put baby on screen until after all checks were done. She was a student midwife and had a qualified doctor checking everything she did. She only didn't check the heart as she wasn't very confident so the doctor checked and talked her through it. Then OH came in and the doctor showed us baby etc. Then they asked if I minded letting the student nurse have a go at checking her heart and offered to give me extra pictures. So I got 10 pics (2 the same so 9 really) when I'd only paid for 6 . And the student midwife got to have a go and I saw the heart pumping in detail and stuff.


----------



## MarieMo7

An anterior placenta can be low or high. If yours is high, then it would make sense that you're feeling kicks early, since she's technically still pretty low.
I had no problem finding heartbeat with DD1, with an anterior placenta, but mine was very low-lying, which prevented me from feeling the kicks and movements.

BTW, absolutely gorgeous pics!


----------



## kazine

MarieMo7 said:


> An anterior placenta can be low or high. If yours is high, then it would make sense that you're feeling kicks early, since she's technically still pretty low.
> I had no problem finding heartbeat with DD1, with an anterior placenta, but mine was very low-lying, which prevented me from feeling the kicks and movements.
> 
> BTW, absolutely gorgeous pics!

Yeah that have said it is not low at all :).

Thank you!


----------



## Twinklie12

littlefishy you look so great! love your bump! I have a feeling I will look just like you by 20 weeks. Half way is a fun milestone! Maybe I should start taking some pics of my bare belly, not just nice dressed up for work pics :)


----------



## Tigermom

littlefishygg said:


> 20 weeks today :) Can't believe we are halfway already!! Feeling huge though! Worried I won't be able to stand without falling over by full term haha

I think I'm right there with you. My bump is so noticeable that I even have already started the waddle :haha:

What a lovely bump picture!!! Gorgeous!:hugs:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

kazine said:


> Right finally an update since I have my internet back!
> 
> Baby is breech and keeps kicking me in the cervix. It really, really hurts ! OH has been laughing at me, dancing and wiggling around, turning upside down or sticking my bum in the air and wiggling it to try and get her to move!! Nothing seems to work though haha.
> 
> Turns out my placenta is anterior. Which is really weird because I always find her heartbeat with ease with the doppler and felt kicks from 17 weeks! Strange indeed.
> 
> The scan was alright. They took me in for the actual checks alone and OH had to wait outside. They didn't put baby on screen until after all checks were done. She was a student midwife and had a qualified doctor checking everything she did. She only didn't check the heart as she wasn't very confident so the doctor checked and talked her through it. Then OH came in and the doctor showed us baby etc. Then they asked if I minded letting the student nurse have a go at checking her heart and offered to give me extra pictures. So I got 10 pics (2 the same so 9 really) when I'd only paid for 6 . And the student midwife got to have a go and I saw the heart pumping in detail and stuff.

baby breech at this stage is perfectly normal. They dont tend to turn till beginning of 3rd tri. My second was breech at 16 & 20w but head down at 28w and never moved. As for low kicks i can relate totally catch you. 

Anterior placenta never stopped me feeling movement or finding HB. I felt more than when my placenta was at the back, Could be higher up


----------



## MissyLissy

Tomorrow I'm getting that special resident learning scan at my DH's hospital! Really, really hoping I'll know genders this time tomorrow as it was the only reason I signed up! 20 week scan is still 3 weeks away.

I was reading a special week-by-week guide for twins and at 17-18 weeks for multiples they are calling me halfway! Gulp!!! I'm sooooo not ready and I have sooooo much to do to prepare!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Last night hubby finally felt her kicking :)


----------



## MarieMo7

Still in shock that I'm having another girl. I was so convinced that this one was a boy. Having a hard time calling her a "she", or even just by her name. Reese Reese Reese. 
At least it feels real now. Feeling her move, seeing my big belly, and knowing she's a she...18 weeks tomorrow and it's finally starting to become real! 

I think it's even real for DD1. When I ask her where the baby is she says "right there" and she points at my belly. And then she wants to kiss it. Gosh dang it I love that girl!!!! Her little sister is a lucky girl!


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> kazine said:
> 
> 
> Right finally an update since I have my internet back!
> 
> Baby is breech and keeps kicking me in the cervix. It really, really hurts ! OH has been laughing at me, dancing and wiggling around, turning upside down or sticking my bum in the air and wiggling it to try and get her to move!! Nothing seems to work though haha.
> 
> Turns out my placenta is anterior. Which is really weird because I always find her heartbeat with ease with the doppler and felt kicks from 17 weeks! Strange indeed.
> 
> The scan was alright. They took me in for the actual checks alone and OH had to wait outside. They didn't put baby on screen until after all checks were done. She was a student midwife and had a qualified doctor checking everything she did. She only didn't check the heart as she wasn't very confident so the doctor checked and talked her through it. Then OH came in and the doctor showed us baby etc. Then they asked if I minded letting the student nurse have a go at checking her heart and offered to give me extra pictures. So I got 10 pics (2 the same so 9 really) when I'd only paid for 6 . And the student midwife got to have a go and I saw the heart pumping in detail and stuff.
> 
> baby breech at this stage is perfectly normal. They dont tend to turn till beginning of 3rd tri. My second was breech at 16 & 20w but head down at 28w and never moved. As for low kicks i can relate totally catch you.
> 
> Anterior placenta never stopped me feeling movement or finding HB. I felt more than when my placenta was at the back, Could be higher upClick to expand...

Did it take you a little longer to feel movement from the outside?

I have an anterior placenta apparently but feel lots of movement inside but none from the outside yet. Baby girl was head down and I think she keep punching me right down there which is why perhaps I can't feel from outside?! 

When am I likely to feel from the outside? I've felt her a few times from the outside but only a handful of times.


----------



## kazine

I felt mine from outside pretty much straight away but OH always missed it and didn't feel it from outside until 20+1.


----------



## Jalanis22

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazine said:
> 
> 
> Right finally an update since I have my internet back!
> 
> Baby is breech and keeps kicking me in the cervix. It really, really hurts ! OH has been laughing at me, dancing and wiggling around, turning upside down or sticking my bum in the air and wiggling it to try and get her to move!! Nothing seems to work though haha.
> 
> Turns out my placenta is anterior. Which is really weird because I always find her heartbeat with ease with the doppler and felt kicks from 17 weeks! Strange indeed.
> 
> The scan was alright. They took me in for the actual checks alone and OH had to wait outside. They didn't put baby on screen until after all checks were done. She was a student midwife and had a qualified doctor checking everything she did. She only didn't check the heart as she wasn't very confident so the doctor checked and talked her through it. Then OH came in and the doctor showed us baby etc. Then they asked if I minded letting the student nurse have a go at checking her heart and offered to give me extra pictures. So I got 10 pics (2 the same so 9 really) when I'd only paid for 6 . And the student midwife got to have a go and I saw the heart pumping in detail and stuff.
> 
> baby breech at this stage is perfectly normal. They dont tend to turn till beginning of 3rd tri. My second was breech at 16 & 20w but head down at 28w and never moved. As for low kicks i can relate totally catch you.
> 
> Anterior placenta never stopped me feeling movement or finding HB. I felt more than when my placenta was at the back, Could be higher upClick to expand...
> 
> Did it take you a little longer to feel movement from the outside?
> 
> I have an anterior placenta apparently but feel lots of movement inside but none from the outside yet. Baby girl was head down and I think she keep punching me right down there which is why perhaps I can't feel from outside?!
> 
> When am I likely to feel from the outside? I've felt her a few times from the outside but only a handful of times.Click to expand...

When i had gone for the scan my placenta is posterior which i can feel pretty much inside and out..even if i put my hand on my belly and press a little bit i can feel when he moves.


----------



## Traveling mom

Hubby took me on a chocolate factory tour today! Smart man! We sampled lots of chocolate and of course had to buy some on the way out.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## cncem

^Your husband is Awesome!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

eyemom said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> EyeMom: Congrats on team :pink:! The girls will be the best of friends. I bet DD is excited. :)
> 
> Thanks! We are excited. DD is SUPER pumped. :D It's really sweet how excited she is. They will be almost 4 years apart, but I'm hoping it's close enough in age that they'll still be close, but not so close that things get competitive. We planned for a smaller age gap, but trusting God knows what he's doing. ;)Click to expand...

Eyemom - we are in exactly the same boat... with a four year age gap! Chloe is so excited about having a sister and is already picking out names (some of which we actually like!). I am actually really pleased with the age gap now (even though like you I would have chosen a smaller gap) but Chloe starts school in September which will assist with childcare!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazine said:
> 
> 
> Right finally an update since I have my internet back!
> 
> Baby is breech and keeps kicking me in the cervix. It really, really hurts ! OH has been laughing at me, dancing and wiggling around, turning upside down or sticking my bum in the air and wiggling it to try and get her to move!! Nothing seems to work though haha.
> 
> Turns out my placenta is anterior. Which is really weird because I always find her heartbeat with ease with the doppler and felt kicks from 17 weeks! Strange indeed.
> 
> The scan was alright. They took me in for the actual checks alone and OH had to wait outside. They didn't put baby on screen until after all checks were done. She was a student midwife and had a qualified doctor checking everything she did. She only didn't check the heart as she wasn't very confident so the doctor checked and talked her through it. Then OH came in and the doctor showed us baby etc. Then they asked if I minded letting the student nurse have a go at checking her heart and offered to give me extra pictures. So I got 10 pics (2 the same so 9 really) when I'd only paid for 6 . And the student midwife got to have a go and I saw the heart pumping in detail and stuff.
> 
> baby breech at this stage is perfectly normal. They dont tend to turn till beginning of 3rd tri. My second was breech at 16 & 20w but head down at 28w and never moved. As for low kicks i can relate totally catch you.
> 
> Anterior placenta never stopped me feeling movement or finding HB. I felt more than when my placenta was at the back, Could be higher upClick to expand...
> 
> Did it take you a little longer to feel movement from the outside?
> 
> I have an anterior placenta apparently but feel lots of movement inside but none from the outside yet. Baby girl was head down and I think she keep punching me right down there which is why perhaps I can't feel from outside?!
> 
> When am I likely to feel from the outside? I've felt her a few times from the outside but only a handful of times.Click to expand...

No, i felt her sooner than first from the outside (could have been because it was my 2nd) but she was a hyper baby and booted me very hard. 

Didnt feel kicks on outside with 1st until 24w+


Im feeling this one lots but cant say 100% felt from outside. Hoping in next 2w ill start to.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Week 19 has flown by :-O so many appts/events then holiday over next 4-6w i get feeling before i know it im going to be starting 3rd tri. 
Ill take my half way pic tomorrow i think my belly growth has decreased last 2w thankfully.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MissyLissy said:


> Tomorrow I'm getting that special resident learning scan at my DH's hospital! Really, really hoping I'll know genders this time tomorrow as it was the only reason I signed up! 20 week scan is still 3 weeks away.
> 
> I was reading a special week-by-week guide for twins and at 17-18 weeks for multiples they are calling me halfway! Gulp!!! I'm sooooo not ready and I have sooooo much to do to prepare!

Fingers crossed you find out! 

Eek! Happy half way to you :D


----------



## Princesskell

Lovely bumps and news of kicks from everyone :yipee:

My kicks are getting stronger each day and I can feel and see it from the outside despite the anterior placenta :shrug:

Xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

Hope you find out genders today Missy!!!! Eee!


----------



## salu_34

I think I'm FINALLY starting to know the difference between gas bubbles and the baby moving. Was laying in bed last night and could feel almost like popping bubbles and I think it might have been baby moving around, they come and go. I put my hands on my stomach while laying down, but haven't felt outside kicks yet, but if the 'popping bubbles' feeling is baby moving, it's a crazy weird feeling !


----------



## GeralynB

salu_34 said:


> I think I'm FINALLY starting to know the difference between gas bubbles and the baby moving. Was laying in bed last night and could feel almost like popping bubbles and I think it might have been baby moving around, they come and go. I put my hands on my stomach while laying down, but haven't felt outside kicks yet, but if the 'popping bubbles' feeling is baby moving, it's a crazy weird feeling !

Yup that's probably your Lo. That's what it felt like in the beginning now it feels like a quick kick


----------



## mandaa1220

GeralynB said:


> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm FINALLY starting to know the difference between gas bubbles and the baby moving. Was laying in bed last night and could feel almost like popping bubbles and I think it might have been baby moving around, they come and go. I put my hands on my stomach while laying down, but haven't felt outside kicks yet, but if the 'popping bubbles' feeling is baby moving, it's a crazy weird feeling !
> 
> Yup that's probably your Lo. That's what it felt like in the beginning now it feels like a quick kickClick to expand...

Same!


----------



## Selaphyna

Last night Pickle was somewhat active while I was laying in bed. Pickle likes to roll as opposed to kick or poke, and likes to be up by my belly button alot. Well last night Pickle had done just that and I could feel my tummy was hard where Pickle was out, weird feeling and said so to my OH. I actually took his hand and put his hand where Pickle was at...he still didn't feel Pickle moving, or didn't notice the difference in hardness on my tummy. Somewhat frustrating because I want him to feel Pickle moving. He also said something to me about pushing on my tummy, saying something like that's not good, and don't push on Pickle. I said that's how you get baby to move if baby is poking in an uncomfortable spot. I just had to shake my head at him lol.


----------



## Twinklie12

I have a feeling that I have felt baby move but have explained it away as gas bubbles or my heartbeat (I seem to have a very strong pulse in my belly!). But who knows!


----------



## GeralynB

Is anyone planning on a natural childbirth or had one before. i would like to try for one. When I told DH he was like "What?!? Are you crazy&#8230;you're getting an epidural!" He doesn't do well with hospitals or medical stuff and is afraid if he sees me in pain he might pass out lol I just emailed this woman who does Bradley Method classes to get some info


----------



## Selaphyna

GeralynB said:


> Is anyone planning on a natural childbirth or had one before. i would like to try for one. When I told DH he was like "What?!? Are you crazyyou're getting an epidural!" He doesn't do well with hospitals or medical stuff and is afraid if he sees me in pain he might pass out lol I just emailed this woman who does Bradley Method classes to get some info

I would like to try to do as natural childbirth as I can. I was induced with my first and being on pitocin made is so much worse that even my epidural didn't take the edge off. My OH doesn't like hospitals as well, and hates seeing someone he cares in pain. I had an out patient procedure in Sept 2011 (I had a LEEP procedure that they put me out for), and he didn't even like seeing the iv needle in my hand, so I can only imagine how he will be when I'm in labor.


----------



## salu_34

Finally got referred to an OB - about bloody time, lol
I don't think I could do Labour without an epidural - i am a big wuss when it comes to pain. I've hear you can get a half dose for the epidural. None of the pain but you can feel when you have to push. I may see if I can get that


----------



## MarieMo7

18 week bump! That's pretty big for a sweet potato...lol...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## SoonToBePreg

I had my anatomy scan today and I'm team PINK :pink:!! 

She had her arms up double fisted on her face, so we couldn't get a clear view of the face. We tried prodding, moving around and she just stuck in that position. I wasn't asked to come for a rescan, so hopefully they got everything they needed.


----------



## MarieMo7

Congrats STB! Welcome to team pink!


----------



## MarieMo7

Missy when is your scan? I'm impatiently waiting to find out what you're having! :)


----------



## Missyann

Selaphyna said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone planning on a natural childbirth or had one before. i would like to try for one. When I told DH he was like "What?!? Are you crazyyou're getting an epidural!" He doesn't do well with hospitals or medical stuff and is afraid if he sees me in pain he might pass out lol I just emailed this woman who does Bradley Method classes to get some info
> 
> I would like to try to do as natural childbirth as I can. I was induced with my first and being on pitocin made is so much worse that even my epidural didn't take the edge off. My OH doesn't like hospitals as well, and hates seeing someone he cares in pain. I had an out patient procedure in Sept 2011 (I had a LEEP procedure that they put me out for), and he didn't even like seeing the iv needle in my hand, so I can only imagine how he will be when I'm in labor.Click to expand...

I'm going the birthing center/midwife route, so it's definitely going to be a natural birth for me. I'm not nervous about it yet since it's so far off, but I think it helps that my yoga classes are with other women at the birthing center, so we are all in the same boat and can give each other support. 

Also, my SIL had an hospital birth and epidural and wound up with 20+ hours of labor and an eventual c-section. I don't want that.


----------



## Jalanis22

I had epidural with my LO and it helped me very much im getting it again. I think i will pass out of pain if i dont get it. Remember ladies those of you not getting it that sometimes they have to cut you and you will definitely feel that pain badly as ive heard.

Plus my labor was like 14 hrs..i wasnt dilating without the epidural and once i got it, every 30 min i dilated.


----------



## Leinzlove

Pussy Galore: WOW! When was Chloe born... My Chloe was born April 25, 2011 and will also be starting Pre-school in September. :)

SoontobePreg: Congrats on Team :pink:!

I did 2 induced labors with Pitocin and haven't had an epidural. It is very painful, learn breathing techniques and when you can't take the pain no more baby will be here.

From what I've heard it really cuts back on the pushing stage. About inductions, I hate having to be monitored and not being able to walk or move as freely if you and baby weren't being monitored.


----------



## junbait

Mid-pregnancy/20 week/anatomy scan scheduled for today! I'm so excited. I am also hoping to confirm that the tiny flutters I occasionally feel now are movements from baby.


----------



## eyemom

Thanks PG! Yeah there are definitely some fun things about a bigger age gap. My DD will be 3 when the new baby comes, but she'll turn 4 the following February. It's a lot of fun now compared to my last pregnancy (as long as that lasted) because now she can be REALLY into it. She's so sweet talking to my belly and hugging and kissing it. :) Unfortunately my daughter is not so helpful in the name department, lol. I know it all works out. My brother and I were almost 5 years apart, and we were still really close growing up. The only time it was hard was when I was getting to that point where I wasn't as interested in the kid stuff anymore, but he still was. He and I have a lot of differences now, but we still get along great.

Geralyn, I think I'm going to try for a natural childbirth again. I tried with #1, and hired a doula to help me toward that goal. I made it about 10 hours or so, then finally caved and got the epidural. I got to 8 cm quite fast, but I was stuck at 8 cm for several hours with near-continuous contractions, but even so I just wasn't getting anywhere. So then they wanted to administer pitocin to make those contractions more productive. So that was when I said ok to the epidural. I gotta admit, it was nice, and a part of me wished I'd gotten it sooner. But really I am super glad I waited. For me (and it's different for every woman), I think the best plan of action was to try for natural, but be open to other possibilities. I was getting really tense, and the epidural helped me relax, and I think that might have helped me progress more than anything else at that point. I got to 10 within an hour or so after that. So this time I am going in again with the goal of natural...I'm actually hoping that since things went quickly to a point last time, they'll go quickly again this time, and maybe if I can go 10 hours naturally again, maybe this time, by 10 hours, I'll have a baby. I don't know. But if it's what you want, research all you can, and go for it. But I think it's best to keep options somewhat open. I've known of some moms whose self-worth as a mother took a huge hit on day 1 b/c they didn't get the birth they wanted. So do what you can, but it's only the first day of a lifetime of being a mommy. I wish we had Bradley classes here, but we don't. Best I could do is read books about it (which I didn't...maybe I should).

Marie that's a great bump!

Grats on team PINK, SoonToBe! My DD (I guess I should start saying DD1!) liked to have one hand up by her face in her u/s, and it was the same after she was born. :)


----------



## GeralynB

Jalanis22 said:


> I had epidural with my LO and it helped me very much im getting it again. I think i will pass out of pain if i dont get it. Remember ladies those of you not getting it that sometimes they have to cut you and you will definitely feel that pain badly as ive heard.
> 
> Plus my labor was like 14 hrs..i wasnt dilating without the epidural and once i got it, every 30 min i dilated.

I'm having a hospital birth with a midwife. They said they have a super low rate of episiotomy ...less than 8%.


eyemom said:


> Thanks PG! Yeah there are definitely some fun things about a bigger age gap. My DD will be 3 when the new baby comes, but she'll turn 4 the following February. It's a lot of fun now compared to my last pregnancy (as long as that lasted) because now she can be REALLY into it. She's so sweet talking to my belly and hugging and kissing it. :) Unfortunately my daughter is not so helpful in the name department, lol. I know it all works out. My brother and I were almost 5 years apart, and we were still really close growing up. The only time it was hard was when I was getting to that point where I wasn't as interested in the kid stuff anymore, but he still was. He and I have a lot of differences now, but we still get along great.
> 
> Geralyn, I think I'm going to try for a natural childbirth again. I tried with #1, and hired a doula to help me toward that goal. I made it about 10 hours or so, then finally caved and got the epidural. I got to 8 cm quite fast, but I was stuck at 8 cm for several hours with near-continuous contractions, but even so I just wasn't getting anywhere. So then they wanted to administer pitocin to make those contractions more productive. So that was when I said ok to the epidural. I gotta admit, it was nice, and a part of me wished I'd gotten it sooner. But really I am super glad I waited. For me (and it's different for every woman), I think the best plan of action was to try for natural, but be open to other possibilities. I was getting really tense, and the epidural helped me relax, and I think that might have helped me progress more than anything else at that point. I got to 10 within an hour or so after that. So this time I am going in again with the goal of natural...I'm actually hoping that since things went quickly to a point last time, they'll go quickly again this time, and maybe if I can go 10 hours naturally again, maybe this time, by 10 hours, I'll have a baby. I don't know. But if it's what you want, research all you can, and go for it. But I think it's best to keep options somewhat open. I've known of some moms whose self-worth as a mother took a huge hit on day 1 b/c they didn't get the birth they wanted. So do what you can, but it's only the first day of a lifetime of being a mommy. I wish we had Bradley classes here, but we don't. Best I could do is read books about it (which I didn't...maybe I should).
> 
> Marie that's a great bump!
> 
> Grats on team PINK, SoonToBe! My DD (I guess I should start saying DD1!) liked to have one hand up by her face in her u/s, and it was the same after she was born. :)

Yea that's my plan...aim for a natural but go with the flow and get an epidural if I think I need it. After all, I've never done this before so I have no idea what to expect


----------



## eyemom

:thumbup:


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats on team pink!!

I have my anatomy scan in a couple hours. Can't wait to see my little man again


----------



## MarieMo7

My labor didn't progress so I skipped the epidural and went right to a spinal for the c-section (after 10 hours laboring). So, no real experience with that. 
I do know that my mom planned to have my youngest brother naturally, but her labor stalled out at 6cm after 18 hours. They gave her an epidural and he was born within 2 hours. It was a pretty low dose, I imagine, because she was up and walking within an hour after giving birth!
If I get to have a VBAC this time, it'll definitely be with an epidural, but only once I get to the point that I can't take the pain anymore. I want to be able to walk around as much as possible before I'm stuck on the bed :)


----------



## mandaa1220

I also am going the midwife route... I did lots of research and met different providers my insurance would cover before choosing. The group of midwives I'm working with have a c-section rate of less than 10%, which is really great compared to the other providers/ob-gyns in my area of around 30% or higher!

I'm hoping for a water birth. We're doing the tours of the two birth centered hospitals in this area, which have water birth as an option and encourage natural birthing (as well as the mom's choice in whatever birth they want). 

I'd really like to try for natural, drug-free, but am open to whatever I need in the moment, because I don't want to be too disappointed if it doesn't go the way I want. At this point, an epidural is not an option for me unless absolutely necessary and I DO NOT want to be induced or have pitocin administered in anyway. The center I'm working with does not require you to be hooked up to an IV, so that's my plan.

It really bothers me when people hear all of this and feel obligated to make comments about how you don't get rewarded for a natural, drug-free birth and there's no prize at the end... etc. There is no right or wrong way, but if women have been giving birth since the start of time, clearly it is still not impossible for a woman to do it without drugs now. Drives me nuts. Rant over!


----------



## GeralynB

mandaa1220 said:


> I also am going the midwife route... I did lots of research and met different providers my insurance would cover before choosing. The group of midwives I'm working with have a c-section rate of less than 10%, which is really great compared to the other providers/ob-gyns in my area of around 30% or higher!
> 
> I'm hoping for a water birth. We're doing the tours of the two birth centered hospitals in this area, which have water birth as an option and encourage natural birthing (as well as the mom's choice in whatever birth they want).
> 
> I'd really like to try for natural, drug-free, but am open to whatever I need in the moment, because I don't want to be too disappointed if it doesn't go the way I want. At this point, an epidural is not an option for me unless absolutely necessary and I DO NOT want to be induced or have pitocin administered in anyway. The center I'm working with does not require you to be hooked up to an IV, so that's my plan.
> 
> It really bothers me when people hear all of this and feel obligated to make comments about how you don't get rewarded for a natural, drug-free birth and there's no prize at the end... etc. There is no right or wrong way, but if women have been giving birth since the start of time, clearly it is still not impossible for a woman to do it without drugs now. Drives me nuts. Rant over!

I'm having a hospital birth with a midwife. I wish they had birthing pools! But they do let you get in the shower. I totally agreeit's really annoying when people are like "Why would you do that?!? That's crazy not to get the epiduralespecially people who just had babies and are like there's no way you'll be able to do it. Umjust because you didn't, doesn't mean I can't.


----------



## eyemom

Yeah, mandaa, my MIL and even some strangers at a restaurant who saw my belly would tell me, "Don't try to be a hero!" My MIL knew I wanted to try natural, but the people at the restaurant, it was completely unsolicited. It was soooo annoying. I had made an educated choice, and I did not make that choice to get some medal at the end! I hope I didn't sound that way with my comment earlier. I struggled a lot having had the epidural toward the end, and truly I probably didn't HAVE to have it. But for the women who don't get to choose, it's really sad to see them feel like failures. People just need to be more sensitive to what's important to the mamas. There was a blog post that made it around facebook and such sometime back about how well-meaning people will respond to a birth that didn't go according to plan with a comment like, "Oh well, all that matters is a healthy mom and healthy baby." And the article was like...actually, that's not ALL that matters. These things are deeply personal!

I am a little nervous because the hospital where I had DD1 had a 10% rate of csxn. My new hospital I think is probably closer to the national average of around 30%. I think odds are more in my favor having had a vaginal delivery before, but it still bothers me a little.

I wish birthing pools were more common in hospitals! I've heard they're becoming more popular (in hospitals I mean) on the coasts, maybe that's west coast. But same here, we can just use the shower. I thought it was going to be important to me to be able to walk around, get in the shower, whatever. But really when it came down to it, I didn't feel like doing any of that.


----------



## apple_20

I'm hoping for a natural birth (ish) maybe even a water birth. Most hospitals in uk have a birthing pool some only one but as it gets more popular they are getting more.

Having said that let's see how the consultants go because if they say I have to have constant monitoring I'll reconsider.


----------



## Twinklie12

I also am planning to go in with drug free birth in mind, but totally open to epidural if need be. I agree with you, eyemom, that it's just such a shame that some moms feel like failures for having gotten the epidural. Obviously it is a noble goal to try and go without, but in general there is wayy too much mom guilt in this world already for moms to have to feel guilty on day 1! I actually had someone tell me already that my plan to be open to the epidural is a plan for failure and I shouldn't think that way. Gee, thank you for your unsolicited opinion. haha.


----------



## eyemom

Yeah, my personality in general is kind of like, have a goal, do everything you possibly can to achieve that goal, but always plan for all possibilities. Because to paraphrase, "the best-laid schemes of mice and men often go awry." I'd rather have a backup plan than be faced with something for which I never allowed for the possibility, then have to try to think on my feet in the middle of labor. To me that's not a recipe for failure, that's having a plan for success under the best of circumstances and the not-so-ideal circumstances. Having a backup plan is not necessarily connected to one's willpower.


----------



## cncem

I've been doing alot of thinking lately and I want to go natural birth, with epi instead of elective csec. I think the risk of having major surgery is too great, unless there is a true reason to have one. I'm taking low dose aspirin per doc's orders and worry about bleeding out after surgery. I don't want to have any down time to recover afterwards. My best friend had to have an emergency section and the stitch site got infected, resulting in even more down time. Plus, I wonder if I'd produce milk properly since my body may miss those signals that baby has been born and start producing. Another thing is, this will be my last pregnancy, and I don't want to miss that birth experience, or regret having missed it. That is just how I feel now, I may change my mind later, but probably won't. I have to have an epi though, me not having had one till almost too late last time really left emotional scars.

PS: Yay, I'm 18 weeks!! Only forever left to go


----------



## Princesskell

SoonToBePreg said:


> I had my anatomy scan today and I'm team PINK :pink:!!
> 
> She had her arms up double fisted on her face, so we couldn't get a clear view of the face. We tried prodding, moving around and she just stuck in that position. I wasn't asked to come for a rescan, so hopefully they got everything they needed.

Hey congratulations!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


On the subject of labour I really agree with those who say keep your options open. It's good to have a plan and great to research every option you can, but I have seen so many cases of people with such strong ideas...me included, of what giving birth is like and the complete unpredictability of labour and our bodies means that you can never plan for what will happen and can cause real trauma following birth if things don't feel like they have gone to plan.

I had an epidural as early as possible with F as planned and I was happy with my decision, but it could have easily been different and slowed labour down or caused other problems. This time I don't know, I would love a water birth but I don't want to put pressureon myself. Last time F had meconium in the waters so I had to be on a monitor throughout the whole birth so that would have made a water birth impossible :shrug: xxx


----------



## Missyann

Thanks, Ladies! I'm getting some valuable information from you experienced moms out there that a birth plan in an academic exercise and that I should not judge my labor on how closely I follow it.


----------



## Pussy Galore

Leinzzlove - Chloe was born on 15 May 2010 so they are about a year apart.. with Chloe starting school this year. Pre school was wonderful :)

In terms of birth plan this time round, I was induced with Chloe and managed without an epidural, but I progressed from 4-10cm in just an hour and found this rather painful! :wacko:

I am just as open minded this time but ironically perhaps more in favour of an epidural?!

I would love to have a water birth but unless I go into labour naturally before my EDD, I will be offered another induction which will rule this out. Fingers crossed she comes early!!

My own view (and I appreciate that there are many on this topic!) is to be open minded and go with the flow. Every labour is different...

And yep eyemom, Chloe is doing just the same and kissing my tummy :cloud9:

Geralyn - hope the anatomy scan went well? :)


----------



## Pussy Galore

Any UK ladies watching One Born Every Minute?!


----------



## Selaphyna

mandaa1220 said:


> I'd really like to try for natural, drug-free, but am open to whatever I need in the moment, because I don't want to be too disappointed if it doesn't go the way I want. At this point, an epidural is not an option for me unless absolutely necessary and I DO NOT want to be induced or have pitocin administered in anyway. The center I'm working with does not require you to be hooked up to an IV, so that's my plan.
> 
> It really bothers me when people hear all of this and feel obligated to make comments about how you don't get rewarded for a natural, drug-free birth and there's no prize at the end... etc. There is no right or wrong way, but if women have been giving birth since the start of time, clearly it is still not impossible for a woman to do it without drugs now. Drives me nuts. Rant over!


I am like you, I want to try to be as natural and drug free as possible but I don't want to limit myself so if I need something or there is something that needs to be done to help lo, than that way I'm not disappointed. 

The only thing I'm putting my foot down on is having pitocin. I do not want it. I have a feeling this birth might be very similar to my first (as all three of my mom's were all very similar, and my first pregnancy was similar to her's. Yes I know all pregnancies can differ, but there is some stock is saying you may mirror your mother's pregnancy experience). I hope I don't go overdue like I did with DS, but if I had known what I know now, back then, I would have told them no pitocin, just break my water and see how quickly I progress. I was 4 cm dilated when I went in, having contractions, though I wasn't feeling them. It wasn't until after breaking my water that I felt them.


----------



## Princesskell

Pussy Galore said:


> Any UK ladies watching One Born Every Minute?!

Yes!, right now! Good one this week!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Princesskell said:


> Pussy Galore said:
> 
> 
> Any UK ladies watching One Born Every Minute?!
> 
> Yes!, right now! Good one this week!Click to expand...

I'm about ten minutes behind.. but yep... I am welling up :blush:


----------



## kazine

So excited to hear from Melissa regarding the sex of her twins hahaha.


----------



## Princesskell

Oh gosh, it's a lovely episode.
Daddy Rock was funny wasn't he?!


----------



## Princesskell

kazine said:


> So excited to hear from Melissa regarding the sex of her twins hahaha.

I know...where are you?! :coffee:


----------



## kazine

She found out 3 hours ago (been hounding her on FB ha ha ha!) but she hasn't been on there either :(!!!

Twins are too exciting haha.


----------



## Pussy Galore

Princesskell said:


> Oh gosh, it's a lovely episode.
> Daddy Rock was funny wasn't he?!

Yep - i definitely warmed to him! Love a happy ending :cloud9:


----------



## Princesskell

I always hate them then they always tell their back story and it makes me like them in the end!
Such a good programme. We saw a family at a local wildlife park last weekend from obem Leeds. Dh didn't believe me, but I was like 'I've seen that child being born!!' they were on a catch up episode too, very funny!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Princesskell said:


> I always hate them then they always tell their back story and it makes me like them in the end!
> Such a good programme. We saw a family at a local wildlife park last weekend from obem Leeds. Dh didn't believe me, but I was like 'I've seen that child being born!!' they were on a catch up episode too, very funny!

Brilliant!!

I'm just not sure that I could ever agree to being filmed giving birth...unless I was promised a complete head to toe make over before hand :haha:


----------



## Princesskell

No way could I do it!! It was filmed in Leeds a few months before we had F so we watched it a few weeks after. My midwife was on it loads...it was weird seeing her and the rooms we were in. I just don't understand why you would do it? A friend of ours was asked and they sold it as 'a unique keepsake of your child's arrival'...:wacko:


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## Pussy Galore

Princesskell said:


> No way could I do it!! It was filmed in Leeds a few months before we had F so we watched it a few weeks after. My midwife was on it loads...it was weird seeing her and the rooms we were in. I just don't understand why you would do it? A friend of ours was asked and they sold it as 'a unique keepsake of your child's arrival'...:wacko:

Each to their own I guess! :shrug:


----------



## Jalanis22

Ladies i have a quest....sorry if its TMI but ive noticed that everytime after DH and i have intercourse his ..... Gets tiny red bumps and goes away after a few days. But i dont understand what it is since i had my pap smear done my results came back clean. Do you ladies think its just a pregnancy thing?


----------



## Twinklie12

Missy where are youuuuuu??? I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Leinzlove

I had DD2 birth filmed, but from the view of my head. I love it! :)


----------



## MissyLissy

I'm back! The scan was AWESOME! It was me and maybe 10 other pregnant women rotating between two different ultrasound stations. At each station there was an experienced OB and then residents would alternate through to learn basics for how to scan. I feel like I ended up monopolizing the ultrasound time! I got a good 2-3 hours with the ultrasound. The doctor spent ALOT of time with me trying to figure out genders even though that wasn't what the course was for. He was amazing and so, so nice.

The most important thing is that both babies are healthy, happy, and moving around like CRAZY! I'm about 75% confident on genders. Baby A is definititively a boy! So Team :blue: for that little guy. There was a clear potty shot. Baby B was MUCH harder to call. Baby B was wiggling and kicking like CRAZY, kicking their brother in the head, wouldn't sit still, so at first the OB just couldn't call it even though he spent like 15 minutes trying. He told me if I waited around for further sessions he would try again though. So....I blew off work for the day and waited for my next try. At my next try Baby B was still being uncooperative. The OB was VERY persistent though.... He spent like a half hour trying to find out the gender of my last little one! And he tentatively (NOT 100%) is calling a girl! So...tentatively Team :pink: for Baby B. I'm so, so happy...but guarded. He warned me he could be wrong with Baby B...he was confident, but not 100%. I have to wait for my 20 week in 2.5 weeks to hopefully confirm! Either way I feel very blessed.

Princess K, if you could wait to call me on the front page, I'd appreciate it. Even though I feel pretty confident, I want to wait until I get definitive evidence at the 20 week scan before I'm 100% calling it. If it turns out to be two boys after all, the last thing I want is to be sad about it or feel disappointed.

OH... Forgot to mention I have anterior placentas, so that may be why I'm not feeling much of anything yet. According to ultrasound, they are VERY active, so I'm not worried about not feeling them just yet. I probably ate too much sugar or something today, seriously two very hyperactive children!


----------



## Twinklie12

Awwww congrats Missy! Glad it went so well!!!! Xo


----------



## GeralynB

My anatomy sono went great! Baby was moving around like crazy. Everything looks perfect! He's already 1 pound 1 ounce. They couldn't get a good picture of the heart and kidneys bc of baby's position so I have to go back in 2 weeks. Oh well at least I get to see my little boy again.


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Missy! :) x So happy to hear.

Geralyn: Wooooo! Yay for another scan! I never can get enough of them.


----------



## Pussy Galore

Congrats Missy - lovely story! A friend of mine is expecting twins in August and exactly the same happened to her... they advised that she was expecting a boy and a girl but could not be certain about the girl, but two weeks later at her 20 week scan, they confirmed she was having one of each! :oneofeach:

Glad it went well Geralyn and yay for another scan!

I am on serious countdown for mine now!!!


----------



## MissyLissy

Pussy Galore said:


> Congrats Missy - lovely story! A friend of mine is expecting twins in August and exactly the same happened to her... they advised that she was expecting a boy and a girl but could not be certain about the girl, but two weeks later at her 20 week scan, they confirmed she was having one of each! :oneofeach:
> 
> Glad it went well Geralyn and yay for another scan!
> 
> I am on serious countdown for mine now!!!

Thanks! I secretly hope I have a similar outcome to your friend! We shall see though. If it's two boys after all, that's great too. I already have two boy names I adore and am having trouble picking between them. I have nada for girl names that I want to use for sure. But seriously...one of each sounds perfect to me! 

I forgot to mention I also had a routine appointment with my OB yesterday. It was seriously baby day. :cloud9: She took bloods to test for neural problems like spina bifida and such (part 2 of the genetic screen, I guess...didn't even realize that was part of it). Hopefully that all comes back fine. 

Geralyn, congrats on the awesome scan! Nothing wrong with getting another, so yay for the extra peek! That happened to my cousin too because they couldn't see all four chambers of her DS's heart at her initial 20 week.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Missy - fantastic news! congrats.

Glad to hear everyone else 20w scan gone well too. 

Happy half way to others due on the 6th!! :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ive just had a read through the previous pages about labour. 

I always had the view of being open minded and research all options so you are aware of pros/cons. 

However, saying that i am very against having an epidural unless section is needed. I hate having no body control, thought of not being able to walk, stand, go to bathroom. Plus im not a fan of needles. 

My first labour, i was in early labour for 14 days every evening/night i'd have a pattern of BH/contractions for about 5hrs just never got close or strong enough. 
When my labour finally started it was 27hr in length, with about 6/7hr of active labour and about 2-3hr of constant contractions (no breaks between) 
When i arrived i was 5-6cm and was offered pain relief but i declined, the MW went on to say if i didnt start anything now its unlikely anything but an epi would work at this point, i declined. 
Come hour or so later when they hit the point of no breaks i asked for G&A which didnt see to agree with me because i just sick every 10mins, had no effect on the pain. 
I asked if was anything else apart from epi they said i can have pethidine, i remember reading this helped other mums to sleep between contractions so i agreed. Well it did nothing apart from make me feel like i'd drank 15 pints of beer, when your really drunk and feel like your walking on the moon :haha: pain was just getting worse. I finally got into a position where hard rubbing pressure to my lower back and breathing got me to the end. I gave birth on my back, i had suffered odd tailbone pain every since.

With my second i knew good breathing, being upright and loads of swaying helped. I arrived at hosp and was 4cm, already being sick repeatedly, got into the room MW offered G&A i just agreed so could have it there ready if i felt i wanted to try it but same thing happened again just make me be sick i barely used it. This time i had a new problem my SPD pain, this was worse than my contractions. My contractions got constant even earlier this time but i did it and manage pretty natural and gave birth on all fours, much easier. I was in active labour 6hr20mins(Early labour was 3/4hrs)

This time im hoping to have water birth at home, using water only for pain relief. I will be avoiding inductions at all costs.

Heres my 20w bump.
 



Attached Files:







20w.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 4


----------



## GeralynB

Missy- congrats on a boy and a girl!!!


----------



## Princesskell

Jalanis22 said:


> Ladies i have a quest....sorry if its TMI but ive noticed that everytime after DH and i have intercourse his ..... Gets tiny red bumps and goes away after a few days. But i dont understand what it is since i had my pap smear done my results came back clean. Do you ladies think its just a pregnancy thing?

Ooo not sure Jalanis. Does it hurt him? I wouldn't have though it could be anything about pregnancy, although maybe the ph of cm has changed? :wacko: maybe check with gp? He is damn lucky he's getting any bd right now though!! :winkwink: xxx



Leinzlove said:


> I had DD2 birth filmed, but from the view of my head. I love it! :)

filmed by you/dh? I wouldn't mind that but not keen on idea of a whole camera crew?! :wacko: xxx


MissyLissy said:


> I'm back! The scan was AWESOME! It was me and maybe 10 other pregnant women rotating between two different ultrasound stations. At each station there was an experienced OB and then residents would alternate through to learn basics for how to scan. I feel like I ended up monopolizing the ultrasound time! I got a good 2-3 hours with the ultrasound. The doctor spent ALOT of time with me trying to figure out genders even though that wasn't what the course was for. He was amazing and so, so nice.
> 
> The most important thing is that both babies are healthy, happy, and moving around like CRAZY! I'm about 75% confident on genders. Baby A is definititively a boy! So Team :blue: for that little guy. There was a clear potty shot. Baby B was MUCH harder to call. Baby B was wiggling and kicking like CRAZY, kicking their brother in the head, wouldn't sit still, so at first the OB just couldn't call it even though he spent like 15 minutes trying. He told me if I waited around for further sessions he would try again though. So....I blew off work for the day and waited for my next try. At my next try Baby B was still being uncooperative. The OB was VERY persistent though.... He spent like a half hour trying to find out the gender of my last little one! And he tentatively (NOT 100%) is calling a girl! So...tentatively Team :pink: for Baby B. I'm so, so happy...but guarded. He warned me he could be wrong with Baby B...he was confident, but not 100%. I have to wait for my 20 week in 2.5 weeks to hopefully confirm! Either way I feel very blessed.
> 
> Princess K, if you could wait to call me on the front page, I'd appreciate it. Even though I feel pretty confident, I want to wait until I get definitive evidence at the 20 week scan before I'm 100% calling it. If it turns out to be two boys after all, the last thing I want is to be sad about it or feel disappointed.
> 
> OH... Forgot to mention I have anterior placentas, so that may be why I'm not feeling much of anything yet. According to ultrasound, they are VERY active, so I'm not worried about not feeling them just yet. I probably ate too much sugar or something today, seriously two very hyperactive children!

super, super news missy! I think you are totally right to keep open minded about baby b, it woUld be easy to get carried away and then annoying if they are wrong. I will wait for the nod before I update :hugs:
Congrats they are two healthy little babies in there!! Xxx

Cute bump mummytoamber...happy halfway xxx


----------



## Selaphyna

congrats missy! :) 

I'm taking a mental health day today. I was off yesterday but work has been very stressful lately. I actually don't feel well either today so I called in sick. I could tell on the phone my boss wasn't happy, but you know what, I don't care. I haven't called in in over 2 years. I just know it sucks because it only leaves them with 3 people in the store today, and today is the day we are supposed to call everyone who may be past due on their bill. I woke up and got sick, and I still feel like I'm going to get sick, so I wasn't completely lying lol. Hopefully just getting some more sleep will help. Then just have to get through two days of work and I'm on vacation for a week.


----------



## enan88

So good to hear about the twins! How wonderful is that!!!!! And so good to hear that anatomy scan went well for you Geralyn :) ! I have posterior placenta and still havent felt a proper kick yet.... o when he kicks I just get confused? Can't wait to feel a good one! My anatomy scan is in 3 weeks !!!! can't wait to see my 
boy again!!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Princesskell said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies i have a quest....sorry if its TMI but ive noticed that everytime after DH and i have intercourse his ..... Gets tiny red bumps and goes away after a few days. But i dont understand what it is since i had my pap smear done my results came back clean. Do you ladies think its just a pregnancy thing?
> 
> Ooo not sure Jalanis. Does it hurt him? I wouldn't have though it could be anything about pregnancy, although maybe the ph of cm has changed? :wacko: maybe check with gp? He is damn lucky he's getting any bd right now though!! :winkwink: xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It bothers him a little, its like if its irritated. Lol and about bd TRUST me hes lucky if we do bd....i used to bd more often before pregnancy but once i got preggo its like if i turned off bd switch button lol. I know every person needs their time you know but right its maybe a 3 times a month thing.Click to expand...


----------



## apple_20

Congrats missy 1 of each would be ace that's what we've got (though obv not twins). 

Yay for a great scan geralynb :)


----------



## eyemom

Jalanis, Any chance you could have shared a mild yeast infection? From what I've read it sounds plausible?


----------



## Jalanis22

Eyemom i dont think so, it always happens everytime after we bd...and i once had yeast infection and i knew i had it since i had acne and red itchy bumps on me and i dont have any of that right now...i even told dr about it a few weeks ago and he didnt even seem bothered.


----------



## eyemom

Jalanis22 said:


> Eyemom i dont think so, it always happens everytime after we bd...and i once had yeast infection and i knew i had it since i had acne and red itchy bumps on me and i dont have any of that right now...i even told dr about it a few weeks ago and he didnt even seem bothered.

Ok good. I just thought maybe it was worth asking b/c when men get one, it can just be a light red rash with some irritation at the tip.


----------



## Tigermom

Jalanis: I'm sorry! That sounds so uncomfortable for poor dh. :( Hopefully whatever is causing it will tone down soon. 

Could it just be an increase in your hormones? Your hormones increase with pregnancy, as does the cm. Could it be likely that your hormones are irritating him? Or simply a change in the pH of your cm from pregnancy (without it being a true infection)?


----------



## Jalanis22

eyemom said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Eyemom i dont think so, it always happens everytime after we bd...and i once had yeast infection and i knew i had it since i had acne and red itchy bumps on me and i dont have any of that right now...i even told dr about it a few weeks ago and he didnt even seem bothered.
> 
> Ok good. I just thought maybe it was worth asking b/c when men get one, it can just be a light red rash with some irritation at the tip.Click to expand...

Yes thats how he has it! And everytime i go my dr sees the discharge i have and he says its normal.


----------



## Jalanis22

Tigermom said:


> Jalanis: I'm sorry! That sounds so uncomfortable for poor dh. :( Hopefully whatever is causing it will tone down soon.
> 
> Could it just be an increase in your hormones? Your hormones increase with pregnancy, as does the cm. Could it be likely that your hormones are irritating him? Or simply a change in the pH of your cm from pregnancy (without it being a true infection)?

It probably is that because the dr tells me its nothing to worry about but i will tell him again and see what he says this time.


----------



## Tigermom

Either way, no fun for either of you! I hate not knowing the reason for something :( I hope you get an answer


----------



## eyemom

Yeah hopefully it's "nothing," but it's not a fun thing to have to deal with. It'd be nice if there were something to give him some comfort! I think it was another thread we were discussing how it's so annoying when Drs will tell you something is "normal" or something like that, but not tell you what you can do to make it feel better. Just because something is "normal" doesn't necessarily make it less uncomfortable!


----------



## Jalanis22

I know ladies, thank god hes better now. Cant wait for my dr appt next week...
20wks today halfways there and excited to meet this bundle of joy.


----------



## laurarebecca1

20 weeks today...half way to meeting our little girl <3


----------



## Dogtanian

Congrats on half way or thereabouts everyone.
We had our 20 week anatomy scan yesterday,everything was perfect but after 2 hours of mucking about they still couldnt see baby boys heart properly,so i have to go back next week for a re scan.He weighs approx 11oz,how cute! 
:dust:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I'm really looking forward to 20w scan on monday, then our holiday in July. 
Not so looking forward to GTT test on 5th august though, anyone else having one done?

So, pushchair. I knew i wanted a Quinny, and i loved buzz xtra and moodd. I was put off the moodd because it was heavier and seat unit was smaller but loved its modern sleek look and big wheels. 
Then it came down to the price buzz xtra was 450 for frame and seat where as moodd was 600 for frame and seat. I had decided it was buzz all the way, have been checking regular for any offers/discounts but nothing. 
I had sale book from babies r us and they had offer on the buzz with car seat and save £65, i was like aww awesome. Just double check other places to make sure wasn't something better. 

I came across britto(limited edition) moodd complete package with £250 off. I'd been eyeing this one up because it was really funky and different. 
So i went against everything and ordered one :blush: without a doubt it was the best decision, it is bloody stunning. The stock pictures do not do the frame work justice, just amazing. I am so happy! I can get over the heaviness because i feel ive got system that will last be the 3yrs and wheels are just perfect for all surfaces. Also got extras that werent even in the description :happydance:

Heres few pictures :)
 



Attached Files:







quinny.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 8









quinny2.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 7









quinny3.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 6









quinny4.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 7









quinny6.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Traveling mom

Is anyone else having hip pain when they sleep? I change sides a lot during the night but both hips still seem to ache! I'm worried that it is this bad already, it seems so early!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Traveling mom said:


> Is anyone else having hip pain when they sleep? I change sides a lot during the night but both hips still seem to ache! I'm worried that it is this bad already, it seems so early!

Yes, it goes in hand with SPD i have and lying on my sides is bad as weight to much, when i get up to walk i can limp.


----------



## Traveling mom

MummyToAmberx said:


> Traveling mom said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having hip pain when they sleep? I change sides a lot during the night but both hips still seem to ache! I'm worried that it is this bad already, it seems so early!
> 
> Yes, it goes in hand with SPD i have and lying on my sides is bad as weight to much, when i get up to walk i can limp.Click to expand...

What's the easiest way for you to sleep at night? Luckily I slept through most of the night. I had to get up around 4am and move to the recliner to take the pressure off my hips. I'm going to try doing more stretching in the morning and at night. Our mattress is also pretty firm so I'm going to try to add some padding to my side. Hubby likes it stiff as a board so this could get interesting.


----------



## Dogtanian

Wow,love your pram mummytoamber.
Im having a GTT on 15th july,i hate it and am dreading it.I had one at 37 weeks last time as DD stomach measurement was on 98th percentile.
This time i was told that everyone that has a BMI over 30 has to have one
:dust:


----------



## GeralynB

Dogtanian said:


> Congrats on half way or thereabouts everyone.
> We had our 20 week anatomy scan yesterday,everything was perfect but after 2 hours of mucking about they still couldnt see baby boys heart properly,so i have to go back next week for a re scan.He weighs approx 11oz,how cute!
> :dust:

Same thing happened to me the other day...they couldn't get the pictures of he heart and kidneys they needed so I have to go back in 2 weeks



Traveling mom said:


> Is anyone else having hip pain when they sleep? I change sides a lot during the night but both hips still seem to ache! I'm worried that it is this bad already, it seems so early!

Yup I've have hip pain at night. My pregnancy pillow helps


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Travelmom i just sleep on my back with legs over pillow and surrounded by pillows. 

Yeah that was case in my last pregnancy but i never went for mine, it was show up on your own accord. This time had book in at 12w mine on 5th aug.


----------



## apple_20

Love the pushchair it's different but because the colours just on the frame it's not too 'loud'. I had a Quinny buzz and the front wheel was useless in shops as it would stick on the floor. (Few years old though).


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I agree, i think its just right. If you want handle lower the design goes away there or if dont want T bar just removed that put cap in. 

Ive never had 3 wheeler before, noticed seems to be chunky wheels hoping it proves good but another good reason i liked these and buzz i can change it into 4 wheeler, going to purchase that a bit later. 

Many others picked/bought their pushchair?


----------



## Traveling mom

MummyToAmberx said:


> I agree, i think its just right. If you want handle lower the design goes away there or if dont want T bar just removed that put cap in.
> 
> Ive never had 3 wheeler before, noticed seems to be chunky wheels hoping it proves good but another good reason i liked these and buzz i can change it into 4 wheeler, going to purchase that a bit later.
> 
> Many others picked/bought their pushchair?

It's funny, push chairs or strollers don't seem to be as big of a deal in the states as they are for the UK ladies. We picked out the smallest lightest one we can put an infant it. Most of the ones I have seen are so big and bulky, the thought of walking through a store with them scares me.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Traveling mom said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> I agree, i think its just right. If you want handle lower the design goes away there or if dont want T bar just removed that put cap in.
> 
> Ive never had 3 wheeler before, noticed seems to be chunky wheels hoping it proves good but another good reason i liked these and buzz i can change it into 4 wheeler, going to purchase that a bit later.
> 
> Many others picked/bought their pushchair?
> 
> It's funny, push chairs or strollers don't seem to be as big of a deal in the states as they are for the UK ladies. We picked out the smallest lightest one we can put an infant it. Most of the ones I have seen are so big and bulky, the thought of walking through a store with them scares me.Click to expand...

That moodd deffo comes in at big and wide haha. 
You plan on getting a sling? 
I use to do a lot walking before getting pregnant and always loved going walking with pushchair its relaxing to me (and keeps me up when i get tired lol)


----------



## Missyann

MummyToAmberx said:


> I agree, i think its just right. If you want handle lower the design goes away there or if dont want T bar just removed that put cap in.
> 
> Ive never had 3 wheeler before, noticed seems to be chunky wheels hoping it proves good but another good reason i liked these and buzz i can change it into 4 wheeler, going to purchase that a bit later.
> 
> Many others picked/bought their pushchair?

I've bought nothing yet. I'm still overwhelmed thinking about all the stuff we need since we're first time moms. I did walk into a Babies R us a few weeks ago.


----------



## Tigermom

Traveling mom said:


> Is anyone else having hip pain when they sleep? I change sides a lot during the night but both hips still seem to ache! I'm worried that it is this bad already, it seems so early!

I'm not sure if you asked about any remedies for sleeping before, but just in case it wasn't you, I want to put my high recommendations in for this pregnancy pillow: Leachco Snoogle Contoured Pillow

https://www.amazon.com/Leachco-Snoo...s=leachco+back+'n+belly+contoured+body+pillow

I was having hip pain almost right off (I'm talking around 7 weeks?!?!) and it kept getting worse. I was not sleeping, I was waking all night (thinking it was just to pee), and I was in pain. I posted on facebook asking if anyone had a maternity pillow and would be willing to sell it. My friend (God bless her) had one, never used it, and donated it to me. Just testing it in my bed immediately opened up my pelvic area, took the pain out of my hips, and I was in heaven. This design (though a little less convenient to crawl in and out of, is multi-use. You can flip it over on itself and it becomes a armchair-type design for lounging in your bed. I love it. 

The following paragraphs are really difficult to explain without pictures, so I hope they weren't too confusing. :dohh:
_Tips: My friend thought the pillow was too thick for her neck. If that's the case, fill the gaps using other pillows, so you are essentially just creating elevation (like a whole new mattress for your top half), using your own pillow for your neck, and still getting the benefit of the pregnancy pillow support for your hips.

Also, as pregnancy progresses, I found that I could not lay as flat as the pillow would have it, so I put a medium thickness pillow under it while leaving a little bit for your shoulders to rest on, prop my shoulders up (so I'm not straining my neck with a million inches of pillow), and I'm now sleeping on a slight incline which is good for those of us suffering from pregnancy-induced heartburn.
_

I can't express how grateful I am for this pillow. Now I am only waking if my bladder is way too full (which went from 5-6 times/night to once or twice) or if my son decides to make noise.

I hope this helps. Also, walking at a brisk pace has seemed to prevent the hip pain from cropping up as much. When it comes on though, I just hop into my bed, and let the snoogle do its magic! :thumbup:

I hope this was helpful (I promise that I'm not a snoogle representative :haha:)


----------



## salu_34

I haven't gotten any hip pain while sleeping, but yesterday and today noticing some cramp like pains that come and go. Anyone else get something like that ? I fond that when I'm on my right side while sleeping it hurts more so I 'try' and stay on my left side, but I move around a lot when I sleep.


----------



## GeralynB

Missyann said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> I agree, i think its just right. If you want handle lower the design goes away there or if dont want T bar just removed that put cap in.
> 
> Ive never had 3 wheeler before, noticed seems to be chunky wheels hoping it proves good but another good reason i liked these and buzz i can change it into 4 wheeler, going to purchase that a bit later.
> 
> Many others picked/bought their pushchair?
> 
> I've bought nothing yet. I'm still overwhelmed thinking about all the stuff we need since we're first time moms. I did walk into a Babies R us a few weeks ago.Click to expand...

Yea I feel overwhelmed too! We're going to register this weekend and I have no idea what I need!


----------



## cncem

Missyann, register even if you aren't having a shower you can use it like a shopping list and after your "shower" you get a discount on the things still left on the register, plus they give you a sack of stuff, I love free stuff. Mine had a Lansinoh baby bottle, A pampers diaper clutch that holds a couple diapers and wipes, free samples of stuff like diaper rash cream and coupons, I love coupons. That was fun. 

Geralyn, they give you a checklist of suggested things you'll need. 

I wanted to get a maternity pillow, but I can't sleep on my side anymore, have to sleep flat on my back or I'll wake up with my hands screaming in pain. I have carpal tunnel, get it every pregnancy and it sucks. I even sleep with wrist braces on with metal bars along the wrist and still they hurt. Between that and my nose so stuffy and clogged I can't breath I'm starting to dread nights.


----------



## MarieMo7

US mommas -
Go check out Burlington Baby. The maternity clothes are insanely cute and insanely cheap. I'm about to place an order online, and will probably go check out a location in person this weekend. I never knew!!!


----------



## Traveling mom

Tigermom said:


> Traveling mom said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having hip pain when they sleep? I change sides a lot during the night but both hips still seem to ache! I'm worried that it is this bad already, it seems so early!
> 
> I'm not sure if you asked about any remedies for sleeping before, but just in case it wasn't you, I want to put my high recommendations in for this pregnancy pillow: Leachco Snoogle Contoured Pillow
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Leachco-Snoo...s=leachco+back+'n+belly+contoured+body+pillow
> 
> I was having hip pain almost right off (I'm talking around 7 weeks?!?!) and it kept getting worse. I was not sleeping, I was waking all night (thinking it was just to pee), and I was in pain. I posted on facebook asking if anyone had a maternity pillow and would be willing to sell it. My friend (God bless her) had one, never used it, and donated it to me. Just testing it in my bed immediately opened up my pelvic area, took the pain out of my hips, and I was in heaven. This design (though a little less convenient to crawl in and out of, is multi-use. You can flip it over on itself and it becomes a armchair-type design for lounging in your bed. I love it.
> 
> The following paragraphs are really difficult to explain without pictures, so I hope they weren't too confusing. :dohh:
> _Tips: My friend thought the pillow was too thick for her neck. If that's the case, fill the gaps using other pillows, so you are essentially just creating elevation (like a whole new mattress for your top half), using your own pillow for your neck, and still getting the benefit of the pregnancy pillow support for your hips.
> 
> Also, as pregnancy progresses, I found that I could not lay as flat as the pillow would have it, so I put a medium thickness pillow under it while leaving a little bit for your shoulders to rest on, prop my shoulders up (so I'm not straining my neck with a million inches of pillow), and I'm now sleeping on a slight incline which is good for those of us suffering from pregnancy-induced heartburn.
> _
> 
> I can't express how grateful I am for this pillow. Now I am only waking if my bladder is way too full (which went from 5-6 times/night to once or twice) or if my son decides to make noise.
> 
> I hope this helps. Also, walking at a brisk pace has seemed to prevent the hip pain from cropping up as much. When it comes on though, I just hop into my bed, and let the snoogle do its magic! :thumbup:
> 
> I hope this was helpful (I promise that I'm not a snoogle representative :haha:)Click to expand...

That pillow looks amazing! I don't know that it would fit in our bed. Lol we have a queen size bed and I already feel like I have a pillow fortress going on between me and my husband. I think I might invest in a body pillow and see if that helps. It's generally only the hip I'm sleeping on that hurts which leads to tossing and turning and both hips end up hurting. 

I also think while I was sleeping, baby snuggled into my side and when I rolled onto my back there was a crazy bulge on the right side of my stomach. It was cute...and a little painful


----------



## Traveling mom

salu_34 said:


> I haven't gotten any hip pain while sleeping, but yesterday and today noticing some cramp like pains that come and go. Anyone else get something like that ? I fond that when I'm on my right side while sleeping it hurts more so I 'try' and stay on my left side, but I move around a lot when I sleep.

I've had that too. It could be RL pain or it could be your little one snuggling into your side. I've heard they have less room inside when we lay on our right side versus laying on the left. Mine got stuck there this morning and it was pretty painful.


----------



## Tigermom

Traveling mom said:


> Tigermom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traveling mom said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having hip pain when they sleep? I change sides a lot during the night but both hips still seem to ache! I'm worried that it is this bad already, it seems so early!
> 
> I'm not sure if you asked about any remedies for sleeping before, but just in case it wasn't you, I want to put my high recommendations in for this pregnancy pillow: Leachco Snoogle Contoured Pillow
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Leachco-Snoo...s=leachco+back+'n+belly+contoured+body+pillow
> 
> I was having hip pain almost right off (I'm talking around 7 weeks?!?!) and it kept getting worse. I was not sleeping, I was waking all night (thinking it was just to pee), and I was in pain. I posted on facebook asking if anyone had a maternity pillow and would be willing to sell it. My friend (God bless her) had one, never used it, and donated it to me. Just testing it in my bed immediately opened up my pelvic area, took the pain out of my hips, and I was in heaven. This design (though a little less convenient to crawl in and out of, is multi-use. You can flip it over on itself and it becomes a armchair-type design for lounging in your bed. I love it.
> 
> The following paragraphs are really difficult to explain without pictures, so I hope they weren't too confusing. :dohh:
> _Tips: My friend thought the pillow was too thick for her neck. If that's the case, fill the gaps using other pillows, so you are essentially just creating elevation (like a whole new mattress for your top half), using your own pillow for your neck, and still getting the benefit of the pregnancy pillow support for your hips.
> 
> Also, as pregnancy progresses, I found that I could not lay as flat as the pillow would have it, so I put a medium thickness pillow under it while leaving a little bit for your shoulders to rest on, prop my shoulders up (so I'm not straining my neck with a million inches of pillow), and I'm now sleeping on a slight incline which is good for those of us suffering from pregnancy-induced heartburn.
> _
> 
> I can't express how grateful I am for this pillow. Now I am only waking if my bladder is way too full (which went from 5-6 times/night to once or twice) or if my son decides to make noise.
> 
> I hope this helps. Also, walking at a brisk pace has seemed to prevent the hip pain from cropping up as much. When it comes on though, I just hop into my bed, and let the snoogle do its magic! :thumbup:
> 
> I hope this was helpful (I promise that I'm not a snoogle representative :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> That pillow looks amazing! I don't know that it would fit in our bed. Lol we have a queen size bed and I already feel like I have a pillow fortress going on between me and my husband. I think I might invest in a body pillow and see if that helps. It's generally only the hip I'm sleeping on that hurts which leads to tossing and turning and both hips end up hurting.
> 
> I also think while I was sleeping, baby snuggled into my side and when I rolled onto my back there was a crazy bulge on the right side of my stomach. It was cute...and a little painfulClick to expand...

That could work for you. For your measurements: It's about 2 feet wide at the header and footer, and maybe 3 feet wide in the middle. It fits perfectly comfortable on a queen sized bed. We brought it when I visited my parents, and it was perfectly snuggled in there. I tried the body pillow with my last pregnancy, and the first time I moved, they were gone. For some reason, the maternity supports better, and the way the pillow case is sewn, it holds the structure strongly and keeps the important areas in place (supporting your low back while lifting your leg and supporting your hip). The problem I found with using body pillows is the while you get comfortable, the pillow will slip away from your back (which is hugely important in keeping things comfortable). Give the body pillows a try first for sure because it does work for some people, and maternity pillows are like $60+. Good luck :hugs:

:haha: pillow fortress! Definitely have one anyway because I like other things to grab outside of the maternity pillow. It looks ridiculous!


----------



## cncem

Wow!!!! I'm excited! I just found out my insurance will cover a Medela Advanced double breast pump at 100%!! I love Medela and have always used that brand, but they are so expensive! I'm a sahm and will be bf so couldn't justify having to get a double pump for about 2 or 3 hundred bucks and was going to get a single pump that is cheaper. This just made my day. Ladies find out if insurance will pay for yours if you plan to get one, I'd have never thought about it.


----------



## mandaa1220

cncem said:


> Wow!!!! I'm excited! I just found out my insurance will cover a Medela Advanced double breast pump at 100%!! I love Medela and have always used that brand, but they are so expensive! I'm a sahm and will be bf so couldn't justify having to get a double pump for about 2 or 3 hundred bucks and was going to get a single pump that is cheaper. This just made my day. Ladies find out if insurance will pay for yours if you plan to get one, I'd have never thought about it.

Mine does too :)


----------



## cncem

I may be wrong but I think all insurances do in the US due to Obamacare. 

I'm glad Mandaa, are you going to get the Medela?


----------



## trumpetbeth

Did you just call your insurance and ask? Or was there a form or something? And when would you get it?


----------



## Twinklie12

Missyann said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> I agree, i think its just right. If you want handle lower the design goes away there or if dont want T bar just removed that put cap in.
> 
> Ive never had 3 wheeler before, noticed seems to be chunky wheels hoping it proves good but another good reason i liked these and buzz i can change it into 4 wheeler, going to purchase that a bit later.
> 
> Many others picked/bought their pushchair?
> 
> I've bought nothing yet. I'm still overwhelmed thinking about all the stuff we need since we're first time moms. I did walk into a Babies R us a few weeks ago.Click to expand...


I feel the same way! I have put off buying anything until we find out gender ( one week from today!!! :happydance: ), but the idea of figuring out everything we need is super overwhelming. I bought the Baby Bargains guide book which has been helpful ( https://www.amazon.com/Baby-Bargains-Secrets-furniture-maternity/dp/1889392405 ). I know sotres like Babies R Us will give you a chiecklist but they will put stuff on there you don't need to get you to overbuy. If you have an experienced mom to take with you to register that would be ideal I think.


----------



## cncem

Trumpetbeth, I just saw a thread on here about it and called my insurance. They gave me the number to a durable medical equiptment company and I called them. The lady I spoke with told me I had a choice between Ameda and Medela, and that to call and request which one I want at 28 weeks pregnant, and have my doctor fax over a prescription for the pump I want. I'll be doing that as soon as I can.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I totally understand i didnt buy pram until 36w with my first. 
This time i have so much to buy with youngest starting school and both girls bday and xmas in dec im glad to get most expensive purchase done and dust. 

Great news about the breast pump :D


----------



## Missyann

Thanks, Twinklie. I just ordered the book.


----------



## Princesskell

Love the buggy mummytoamber...have you had a new buggy each child? I'm reusing my oyster and changing the colour pack. I got a maclaren lightweight stroller thing which I've used as F has been older, so I have both to reuse.

Tiger that pillow looks lush. I bought one this time round, but it's not quite as long and I haven't really used it yet.

Xx


----------



## salu_34

17 week 6 day bump pic. Feeling super bloated and fat today :(


----------



## MarieMo7

salu your bump is gorgeous!


----------



## MarieMo7

Breast pumps are required to be covered by insurance in the US now due to health care reform, however the law doesn't specify what type of pump. Depending on your plan it can be a manual pump, up to a high-end pump. BUT, lactation support is also covered, which is awesome, because I know I had at least 4-5 visits with the LC at our hospital before we got the hang of things.


----------



## Princesskell

Gorgeous bump Salu xxx


----------



## Traveling mom

Tigermom said:


> Traveling mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigermom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traveling mom said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having hip pain when they sleep? I change sides a lot during the night but both hips still seem to ache! I'm worried that it is this bad already, it seems so early!
> 
> I'm not sure if you asked about any remedies for sleeping before, but just in case it wasn't you, I want to put my high recommendations in for this pregnancy pillow: Leachco Snoogle Contoured Pillow
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Leachco-Snoo...s=leachco+back+'n+belly+contoured+body+pillow
> 
> I was having hip pain almost right off (I'm talking around 7 weeks?!?!) and it kept getting worse. I was not sleeping, I was waking all night (thinking it was just to pee), and I was in pain. I posted on facebook asking if anyone had a maternity pillow and would be willing to sell it. My friend (God bless her) had one, never used it, and donated it to me. Just testing it in my bed immediately opened up my pelvic area, took the pain out of my hips, and I was in heaven. This design (though a little less convenient to crawl in and out of, is multi-use. You can flip it over on itself and it becomes a armchair-type design for lounging in your bed. I love it.
> 
> The following paragraphs are really difficult to explain without pictures, so I hope they weren't too confusing. :dohh:
> _Tips: My friend thought the pillow was too thick for her neck. If that's the case, fill the gaps using other pillows, so you are essentially just creating elevation (like a whole new mattress for your top half), using your own pillow for your neck, and still getting the benefit of the pregnancy pillow support for your hips.
> 
> Also, as pregnancy progresses, I found that I could not lay as flat as the pillow would have it, so I put a medium thickness pillow under it while leaving a little bit for your shoulders to rest on, prop my shoulders up (so I'm not straining my neck with a million inches of pillow), and I'm now sleeping on a slight incline which is good for those of us suffering from pregnancy-induced heartburn.
> _
> 
> I can't express how grateful I am for this pillow. Now I am only waking if my bladder is way too full (which went from 5-6 times/night to once or twice) or if my son decides to make noise.
> 
> I hope this helps. Also, walking at a brisk pace has seemed to prevent the hip pain from cropping up as much. When it comes on though, I just hop into my bed, and let the snoogle do its magic! :thumbup:
> 
> I hope this was helpful (I promise that I'm not a snoogle representative :haha:)Click to expand...
> 
> That pillow looks amazing! I don't know that it would fit in our bed. Lol we have a queen size bed and I already feel like I have a pillow fortress going on between me and my husband. I think I might invest in a body pillow and see if that helps. It's generally only the hip I'm sleeping on that hurts which leads to tossing and turning and both hips end up hurting.
> 
> I also think while I was sleeping, baby snuggled into my side and when I rolled onto my back there was a crazy bulge on the right side of my stomach. It was cute...and a little painfulClick to expand...
> 
> That could work for you. For your measurements: It's about 2 feet wide at the header and footer, and maybe 3 feet wide in the middle. It fits perfectly comfortable on a queen sized bed. We brought it when I visited my parents, and it was perfectly snuggled in there. I tried the body pillow with my last pregnancy, and the first time I moved, they were gone. For some reason, the maternity supports better, and the way the pillow case is sewn, it holds the structure strongly and keeps the important areas in place (supporting your low back while lifting your leg and supporting your hip). The problem I found with using body pillows is the while you get comfortable, the pillow will slip away from your back (which is hugely important in keeping things comfortable). Give the body pillows a try first for sure because it does work for some people, and maternity pillows are like $60+. Good luck :hugs:
> 
> :haha: pillow fortress! Definitely have one anyway because I like other things to grab outside of the maternity pillow. It looks ridiculous!Click to expand...

Are you sure you're not a paid spokesperson? :winkwink: I feel like I need one of these things! I do love pillows!


----------



## Traveling mom

Shopping for baby is hard when you are team yellow but I managed to find some cute outfits today at the resale shop. All of this was only $25!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mandaa1220

cncem said:


> I may be wrong but I think all insurances do in the US due to Obamacare.
> 
> I'm glad Mandaa, are you going to get the Medela?

yep! I've heard really good things about the Medelas and I've got a few choices between which double electric pumps I want from insurance. I think there are two different choices that are Medela.

My insurance company has it right under the coverage information under preventative services.


----------



## salu_34

Thanks ladies :)

I've been feeling really blah today. Been having cramping on and off all day, plus the bloat doesn't help either. Just now I went to the bathroom, and noticed a little red mixed in with my cm, so that doesn't help my blah feeling tonight. It's probably nothing. Think it'll be an early night to bed for me. Hoping tomorrow brings better things.


----------



## Leinzlove

It likely is nothing but some irritation, Salu. I hope you feel much better tomorrow. :hugs:

AFM: I've been crampy here lately too. Also my boobs are super sore.


----------



## Twinklie12

Fabulous bump Salu! Hope you feel better.


----------



## Princesskell

Hope you feel better Salu :hugs:
Good shop travelling mom! Xxx


----------



## salu_34

Thanks ladies. Feeling a bit better this morning. Going out with a friend this morning to get a pedicure so that should relax me a bit :)


----------



## Tigermom

Traveling mom said:


> Are you sure you're not a paid spokesperson? :winkwink: I feel like I need one of these things! I do love pillows!

:haha: You'll never know :winkwink:


----------



## enan88

here is my bump at 17weeks and 3 days !!! defo getting a bump :)

https://s7.postimg.org/pt4bzqllj/IMG_20140621_WA0003.jpg


----------



## Leinzlove

Enan: Gorgeous~ :)


----------



## enan88

thanks leinzlove! Sorry for my underwear


----------



## Leinzlove

lol, I didn't even notice the underwear, just the gorgeous bump! :)


----------



## cncem

cute bump enan and salu!! That reminds me I need to get a bump pic up, I'll be right back.


----------



## cncem

Here is 18 weeks 3 days
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks 3 days.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kazine

Mine's getting there! People starting to look at my belly in public hahahah.


----------



## Princesskell

2 lovely pink bumps! Xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

Lovely bumps ladies!!!


----------



## Missyann

Nice bumps! I'd post mine, but it's morning and my afternoon bump looks more like I'm 18 weeks.

I've been binge-watching the UK episodes of One Born Every Minute on YouTube. Thanks for mentioning that show. For now it doesn't freak me out, though we will see if I feel that way in another 22 weeks or so. :dohh:


----------



## MarieMo7

Missyann, is it kind if like A Baby Story on TLC? I'm intrigued!


----------



## Traveling mom

I have had quite the morning today. We are on a mini vacation in our RV and our cat decided to escape this morning. He went running across a field and jumped into a river. He wasn't able to get out so my wonderful husband got to go in after him. Poor things, they were both dripping wet.


----------



## Twinklie12

Here is my "first thing in the morning" bump. Pardon my nightgown!


----------



## mandaa1220

Here's my weekly bump picture! This week is 19 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







19 Weeks Bump Picture with Words.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cncem

MarieMo7 said:


> Missyann, is it kind if like A Baby Story on TLC? I'm intrigued!

Yes, it is, kind of, but with alot more screaming and pain. None of the women I've seen so far have had an epi. It scares me. I'm definately having and epi, not that there is anything wrong with those who choose not to, I just want my birth experience to be pleasant and beautiful, not something I look back on with horror. 

Lovely bumps ladies!! Everyone is coming along nicely. Happy halfway to those that are there!! I'll be there in a week and a half.


----------



## Missyann

cncem said:


> MarieMo7 said:
> 
> 
> Missyann, is it kind if like A Baby Story on TLC? I'm intrigued!
> 
> Yes, it is, kind of, but with alot more screaming and pain. None of the women I've seen so far have had an epi. It scares me. I'm definately having and epi, not that there is anything wrong with those who choose not to, I just want my birth experience to be pleasant and beautiful, not something I look back on with horror.
> 
> Lovely bumps ladies!! Everyone is coming along nicely. Happy halfway to those that are there!! I'll be there in a week and a half.Click to expand...

I never watched baby story, so I can't can't make a comparison. I do like that expletives are not bleeped out. Adds to the entertainment. The one I'm watching now has a woman who favors the "f-word" when she's not screaming and flailing her limbs. I imagine that's atypical of labor.


----------



## Princesskell

Cncem are you watching the uk version or US one? From watching both it was really interesting to see the differences between labours in both countries.like the amount of people often in the delivery room. I was only allowed one other person.
It's a good programme. I like seeing the names of the babies once they are born too.

More gorgeous bumps ladies.

I cannot stop eating chocolate this weekend! :dohh: xxx


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## cncem

PK, I'm not sure which version, I'm watching it on youtube, I didn't know there were different versions. 

I'm thinking about breastpumps and I can't decide which one and it is driving me nuts. Ameda vs Medela. Ameda with the closed system, seems to be more sterile. Medela seems to be more powerful but open system and some people complain about getting milk in the tubing and mold. Which one, which one? Any thoughts ladies?


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## eyemom

I pumped over a year with my DD and I loved my Medela. Granted it's the only one I have experience with. It also seems much easier to get parts and accessories if you need them. I never had an issue with milk backing up into the tubing or anything, and I'm still not sure how that happens. Condensation does get in the tubes, but if you leave it running for a few minutes when you're done, it clears out.


----------



## Missyann

Sorry that the pic is sideways, not sure how to flip it. Anyway, here's my bump at 18+4.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 8


----------



## cncem

Cute bump cjwn and missy!! I love the pregnant body, and love my bump and seeing others. 

Thanks for the input ladies, I think I'll go with the Medela since insurance will pay for it and if too many issues I can always buy an Ameda later as it is cheaper. Too many good reviews of the Medela, and alot of ladies have no problem with the mold issues and contamination.


----------



## MarieMo7

I used a Medela for a year with DD1, loved it. Never had an issue with tubes at all. 

Had a fruit craving today. Dinner was a mango, a nectarine, and a bunch of cherries. Yummy. But now I want a cookie.


----------



## eyemom

I think you should have a cookie. :thumbup:




or two


----------



## Twinklie12

Cute bumps!!! And totally have a cookie Haha


----------



## MarieMo7

So this is weird...I had a BH contraction today. It took me a bit to figure out what it was, but then I realized my entire uterus was firm, and it only lasted about 30 seconds. I really thought it was baby at first...but then had a flashback to my last pregnancy, where I didn't realize I was having contractions for weeks toward the end. Just thought DD1 was stretching out in there. 

So anyway, I googled it. Apparently not uncommon to get BH this early. Wow. 
I ended up having two about 5 minutes apart, and nothing since. 18+4 today.


----------



## cncem

Wow Mariemo, were the same time along I wonder if that'll happen to me, this is my third child. I have never had them. Do they hurt? Like period cramps?


----------



## Tigermom

Awww I remember my BH. They don't hurt at all. In fact, I used to call mine "refrigerator belly" because they would make my uterus turn into this super hard box :haha:. It was such a weird experience. I couldn't believe how tight my tummy would get.

But cncem, if you experience them and they become painful, that's when to call the doctor. 

BH can pick up when you are dehydrated or fatigued. Maybe that's why they started early?!?! :shrug:


----------



## Princesskell

Lots more lovely bumps ladies :yipee:

I've never had bh, but it sounds weird! Xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Morning :)

PK yes i have, ive changed a lot. Really only wanted to buy 1 to last me at least 3yrs this time.

Lovely bumps :) 

I think i had first BH at 16w this time. I know not uncommon thing. 
I dont like my BH as come into 30w they bloody well hurt!

Ive had crap few days my sickness hit me in face since friday, then i had swollen glands/sore throat/sore ears it was bit better now just really stuffed up. 

My scan this afternoon! woop!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Princesskell said:


> Lots more lovely bumps ladies :yipee:
> 
> I've never had bh, but it sounds weird! Xxx

Yep- lots of lovely bump pics!

I never had BH either... (at least I don't recall anyway :blush:!)

Good luck with the scan today MummytoAmber!


----------



## MarieMo7

They certainly didn't hurt, just a little uncomfortable. Not really like period cramps, just like a crazy tightening. Like baby is stretching out all it's limbs and pushing on every side of your uterus. 

With DD1, I was having these frequently my last two weeks. I really thought they were in fact her stretching! I kept telling the doctors that I wasn't having contractions. Well when I went in for my induction, they strapped me to a monitor and told me I was having them every 8 minutes. I was in prelabor and didn't even know it! (Not that it did me any good, lol!)

I was just surprised I could feel them this early. 

Started YouTubing OBEM. Hooked!!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Pretty sure I get bh lol. 
Weird thing is though my belly goes hard higher than where my uterus would be? Although my fundal height is measuring 4 weeks ahead so who knows.


----------



## GeralynB

When I had my anatomy scan last week the tech said she saw me have a contraction but I didn't feel anything


----------



## Pussy Galore

MarieMo7 said:


> They certainly didn't hurt, just a little uncomfortable. Not really like period cramps, just like a crazy tightening. Like baby is stretching out all it's limbs and pushing on every side of your uterus.
> 
> With DD1, I was having these frequently my last two weeks. I really thought they were in fact her stretching! I kept telling the doctors that I wasn't having contractions. Well when I went in for my induction, they strapped me to a monitor and told me I was having them every 8 minutes. I was in prelabor and didn't even know it! (Not that it did me any good, lol!)
> 
> I was just surprised I could feel them this early.
> 
> Started YouTubing OBEM. Hooked!!!

 :haha:

I might see if I can find some previous series on Sky!! :blush:


----------



## Twinklie12

I don't think think I have had any BH but I had what I think was real bad RLP on my walk from my car into work this morning. I had to like hold the right under side of my bump while walking. Maybe I need to stay more hydrated. Also didn'tt sleep well this weekend so hopefully I can catch up this week.


----------



## salu_34

Twinklie12 said:


> I don't think think I have had any BH but I had what I think was real bad RLP on my walk from my car into work this morning. I had to like hold the right under side of my bump while walking. Maybe I need to stay more hydrated. Also didn'tt sleep well this weekend so hopefully I can catch up this week.

I got that yesterday. It hurt so much. But went away withing 10 minutes. OH was wondering what was going on.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Baby wasnt in best position, looked really funny actually. It was sitting up kind of folded over whole way.Women was nice but she didnt talk through it, she did spend an awful amount time looking at the head i was feeling bit worried but she said everything looked perfect. 

Despite the bad sickness baby got fairly decent size belly! haha
my placenta is posterior. 

Here comes the not so good news and very unexpected. Turns out i tested positive to strep b on 6th may and no one has informed me. 
So my hopes for home birth looking very unlikely (cant even just have water birth at hosp!) im feeling upset, need to have good chat with my midwife on the 8th july.


----------



## eyemom

Wow they test for that early??? Hope you end up totally pleased with your birth experience, however it goes. xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

eyemom said:


> Wow they test for that early??? Hope you end up totally pleased with your birth experience, however it goes. xx

Totally unknown to me yes. What im unhappy about. x


----------



## Traveling mom

20 weeks today!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## MarieMo7

Cute pic, traveling mom!


----------



## Pussy Galore

MummytoAmber - glad the scan went well! As for the strep B test I would check out some threads on here.. Most advise that you can have positive and negative tests throughout pregnancy and it is only if you have a positive test at 36 weeks that labour plans may have to be altered..


----------



## Rame

Hi ladies! Been out of commission for awhile. Had a bit of a pre natal blues (did any one of have it or are having it??). Didn't have that with my DD so this was a first. I only had post natal blues with her. Feeling much better now, gradually improved when I entered my second tri and a lot of the unpleasant symptoms disappeared.

Love all the baby bump pics! I feel like mines bigger than my 20 weeks! People think I'm on my 6th month, ugh. Here's mine at 20! Er I can't seem to orient it properly, sorry!

Oh and I had my scan a few days ago. And I'm on team blue!! Woot woot! DH is mighty pleased and while DD is a little disappointed it's not a she, I'm sure she'll eventually come around :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Rame

MarieMo7 said:


> So this is weird...I had a BH contraction today. It took me a bit to figure out what it was, but then I realized my entire uterus was firm, and it only lasted about 30 seconds. I really thought it was baby at first...but then had a flashback to my last pregnancy, where I didn't realize I was having contractions for weeks toward the end. Just thought DD1 was stretching out in there.
> 
> So anyway, I googled it. Apparently not uncommon to get BH this early. Wow.
> I ended up having two about 5 minutes apart, and nothing since. 18+4 today.

Wow don't remember having mine that early! Now I know not to panic if I do feel it lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Pussy Galore said:


> MummytoAmber - glad the scan went well! As for the strep B test I would check out some threads on here.. Most advise that you can have positive and negative tests throughout pregnancy and it is only if you have a positive test at 36 weeks that labour plans may have to be altered..

This is what i thought but midwife was no it doesnt work like that. 
Ill see what my own midwife says. 

This any connection with thrush i cant shift?


----------



## littlefishygg

Pussy Galore said:


> MarieMo7 said:
> 
> 
> They certainly didn't hurt, just a little uncomfortable. Not really like period cramps, just like a crazy tightening. Like baby is stretching out all it's limbs and pushing on every side of your uterus.
> 
> With DD1, I was having these frequently my last two weeks. I really thought they were in fact her stretching! I kept telling the doctors that I wasn't having contractions. Well when I went in for my induction, they strapped me to a monitor and told me I was having them every 8 minutes. I was in prelabor and didn't even know it! (Not that it did me any good, lol!)
> 
> I was just surprised I could feel them this early.
> 
> Started YouTubing OBEM. Hooked!!!
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I might see if I can find some previous series on Sky!! :blush:Click to expand...


They are all still available on 4OD if you want to go back and watch them :)


----------



## Princesskell

MummyToAmberx said:


> Baby wasnt in best position, looked really funny actually. It was sitting up kind of folded over whole way.Women was nice but she didnt talk through it, she did spend an awful amount time looking at the head i was feeling bit worried but she said everything looked perfect.
> 
> Despite the bad sickness baby got fairly decent size belly! haha
> my placenta is posterior.
> 
> Here comes the not so good news and very unexpected. Turns out i tested positive to strep b on 6th may and no one has informed me.
> So my hopes for home birth looking very unlikely (cant even just have water birth at hosp!) im feeling upset, need to have good chat with my midwife on the 8th july.

Happy for a good scan but sorry to hear this could affect your home birth. I hope things can change and your midwife can offer some help. Xxx


Rame said:


> Hi ladies! Been out of commission for awhile. Had a bit of a pre natal blues (did any one of have it or are having it??). Didn't have that with my DD so this was a first. I only had post natal blues with her. Feeling much better now, gradually improved when I entered my second tri and a lot of the unpleasant symptoms disappeared.
> 
> Love all the baby bump pics! I feel like mines bigger than my 20 weeks! People think I'm on my 6th month, ugh. Here's mine at 20! Er I can't seem to orient it properly, sorry!
> 
> Oh and I had my scan a few days ago. And I'm on team blue!! Woot woot! DH is mighty pleased and while DD is a little disappointed it's not a she, I'm sure she'll eventually come around :)

welcome back Rame. I'm sorry to hear things have been tough for you :hugs: but glad you are feeling more positive now.
And yey for the blue bump!! Your little bump is perfect...so cute xxx

Loving the new bump pics today. When's the next gender scan?...is it you Twinklie? Xxx


----------



## Jalanis22

So ready to go to the routine dr visit tomorrow..it feels like if i havent gone in a long time.


----------



## Traveling mom

Princesskell said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Baby wasnt in best position, looked really funny actually. It was sitting up kind of folded over whole way.Women was nice but she didnt talk through it, she did spend an awful amount time looking at the head i was feeling bit worried but she said everything looked perfect.
> 
> Despite the bad sickness baby got fairly decent size belly! haha
> my placenta is posterior.
> 
> Here comes the not so good news and very unexpected. Turns out i tested positive to strep b on 6th may and no one has informed me.
> So my hopes for home birth looking very unlikely (cant even just have water birth at hosp!) im feeling upset, need to have good chat with my midwife on the 8th july.
> 
> Happy for a good scan but sorry to hear this could affect your home birth. I hope things can change and your midwife can offer some help. Xxx
> 
> 
> Rame said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Been out of commission for awhile. Had a bit of a pre natal blues (did any one of have it or are having it??). Didn't have that with my DD so this was a first. I only had post natal blues with her. Feeling much better now, gradually improved when I entered my second tri and a lot of the unpleasant symptoms disappeared.
> 
> Love all the baby bump pics! I feel like mines bigger than my 20 weeks! People think I'm on my 6th month, ugh. Here's mine at 20! Er I can't seem to orient it properly, sorry!
> 
> Oh and I had my scan a few days ago. And I'm on team blue!! Woot woot! DH is mighty pleased and while DD is a little disappointed it's not a she, I'm sure she'll eventually come around :)Click to expand...
> 
> welcome back Rame. I'm sorry to hear things have been tough for you :hugs: but glad you are feeling more positive now.
> And yey for the blue bump!! Your little bump is perfect...so cute xxx
> 
> Loving the new bump pics today. When's the next gender scan?...is it you Twinklie? XxxClick to expand...

I have a scan on Thursday but hopefully we won't figure out the gender!


----------



## Princesskell

Traveling mom said:


> I have a scan on Thursday but hopefully we won't figure out the gender!

hope baby keeps their legs crossed and you can stay team yellow! How funny that different people approach these scams in different ways. I was terrified I would see something I didn't want and others are desperate the other way! Xxx


----------



## Rame

Princesskell said:


> Traveling mom said:
> 
> 
> I have a scan on Thursday but hopefully we won't figure out the gender!
> 
> hope baby keeps their legs crossed and you can stay team yellow! How funny that different people approach these scams in different ways. I was terrified I would see something I didn't want and others are desperate the other way! XxxClick to expand...

I gotta hand it ya PK... I don't have your patience and self discipline! Even as a kid I'm the type who constantly shakes my Christmas gifts and tries to take a peek! What a fun surprise for you on your delivery!


----------



## Traveling mom

Rame said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traveling mom said:
> 
> 
> I have a scan on Thursday but hopefully we won't figure out the gender!
> 
> hope baby keeps their legs crossed and you can stay team yellow! How funny that different people approach these scams in different ways. I was terrified I would see something I didn't want and others are desperate the other way! XxxClick to expand...
> 
> I gotta hand it ya PK... I don't have your patience and self discipline! Even as a kid I'm the type who constantly shakes my Christmas gifts and tries to take a peek! What a fun surprise for you on your delivery!Click to expand...

I love surprises! My husband is most adamant about being team yellow. As a child he had to wrap all of his own Christmas presents.:nope: How sad is that. I think that is a big reason why he wants to keep it a surprise.


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> Pussy Galore said:
> 
> 
> MummytoAmber - glad the scan went well! As for the strep B test I would check out some threads on here.. Most advise that you can have positive and negative tests throughout pregnancy and it is only if you have a positive test at 36 weeks that labour plans may have to be altered..
> 
> This is what i thought but midwife was no it doesnt work like that.
> Ill see what my own midwife says.
> 
> This any connection with thrush i cant shift?Click to expand...

I tested positive at 12 weeks for strep b and I was worried I couldn't have a water birth but have been assured that it can. I have to get into hospital early as soon as I go into labour and I'll be put on the drip and then can have a water birth. Not sure how it'll work for a home birth though?!


----------



## GeralynB

I just went with my SIL to finish up my registry. She was a big help since I am pretty clueless as to what I need.


----------



## Twinklie12

Rame said:


> Hi ladies! Been out of commission for awhile. Had a bit of a pre natal blues (did any one of have it or are having it??). Didn't have that with my DD so this was a first. I only had post natal blues with her. Feeling much better now, gradually improved when I entered my second tri and a lot of the unpleasant symptoms disappeared.
> 
> Love all the baby bump pics! I feel like mines bigger than my 20 weeks! People think I'm on my 6th month, ugh. Here's mine at 20! Er I can't seem to orient it properly, sorry!
> 
> Oh and I had my scan a few days ago. And I'm on team blue!! Woot woot! DH is mighty pleased and while DD is a little disappointed it's not a she, I'm sure she'll eventually come around :)


Such a cute bump! Glad to have you back!


----------



## Twinklie12

My scan is Friday, can't wait to find out the sex!!!!


----------



## GeralynB

So exciting Twinkle!


----------



## Rame

Twinklie12 said:


> My scan is Friday, can't wait to find out the sex!!!!

Hope you have a good scan twinkle! So exciting huh ?! Do you have any initial feeling? I kind if sensed I was having a boy so when the sonographer confirmed it I had a huge big grin!


----------



## Twinklie12

I am sort of thinking boy but no super strong thoughts!


----------



## Tigermom

MummyToAmberx said:


> Morning :)
> 
> PK yes i have, ive changed a lot. Really only wanted to buy 1 to last me at least 3yrs this time.
> 
> Lovely bumps :)
> 
> I think i had first BH at 16w this time. I know not uncommon thing.
> I dont like my BH as come into 30w they bloody well hurt!
> 
> Ive had crap few days my sickness hit me in face since friday, then i had swollen glands/sore throat/sore ears it was bit better now just really stuffed up.
> 
> My scan this afternoon! woop!

I'm right there with you. Bleh. We made the mistake of taking our son to an indoor play yard on Fathers Day thinking it'd be empty (as the rest of the mall was), but the play yard was more packed than we had seen it in years. At least 100 people were crammed in there and most were sniffling and sneezing. That's our fear as health care providers because if we get sick, we are out of commission until it's gone so we don't spread it to our vulnerable patients. Sure enough, two days later, our son started with the congestion, fever, and fatigue. Since I couldn't take the preventative Chinese herbs (because most of them had ingredients incompatible with pregnancy), I caught the funk and had the burning throat -> congestion -> horrid cough and sore throat. Same with dh. He's going through it at the exact same time as me, and that means neither of us have energy for our little guy, who has now recovered. :( 

I'm taking lots of natural stuff, but it's so limited with pregnancy. My husband gets to enjoy all the comforts of throat coat tea, Chinese herbs, etc., and I'm sitting here with laryngitis and so uncomfortable :haha::roll:. Pity, party for one! :haha: I'm such a whiner. The cold was mild enough, but it has knocked me out because I can't sleep with congestion. 

Oh well. :shrug:

Other than that, doing well here. :thumbup:

Daddy got his first official kicks last night, and they were huge! He saw the baby kick me a couple of weeks ago, but he lit up when he felt that bump against his hand. It was wonderful!


----------



## Tigermom

Twinklie, I can't wait!!! AHH So exciting!!!!


----------



## Missyann

Traveling mom said:


> Rame said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traveling mom said:
> 
> 
> I have a scan on Thursday but hopefully we won't figure out the gender!
> 
> hope baby keeps their legs crossed and you can stay team yellow! How funny that different people approach these scams in different ways. I was terrified I would see something I didn't want and others are desperate the other way! XxxClick to expand...
> 
> I gotta hand it ya PK... I don't have your patience and self discipline! Even as a kid I'm the type who constantly shakes my Christmas gifts and tries to take a peek! What a fun surprise for you on your delivery!Click to expand...
> 
> I love surprises! My husband is most adamant about being team yellow. As a child he had to wrap all of his own Christmas presents.:nope: How sad is that. I think that is a big reason why he wants to keep it a surprise.Click to expand...

OH was asking almost weekly since I got my BFP when we would find out the gender. If I had wanted to keep it a secret, I would have lost that battle in a heartbeat. 

And yay, insurance covers a variety of breast pumps (including the one everyone here has been talking about). Boo, still can't confirm if it covers the lactation consultant.


----------



## Princesskell

Sorry for the poorliness Tiger :hugs:


I had my very first baby dream last night this pregnancy. I was beginning to worry I hadn't had any when last time at was all I dreamt about. Anyway baby was born but I didn't tell or show anyone because it was really ugly...how horrid is that? What a horrible mother. I just kept saying F is so beautiful. Maybe it's my fears I won't love this one as much as F? And annoyingly it wasn't even a boy or a girl in the dream! :dohh:


----------



## Pussy Galore

MummyToAmberx said:


> Pussy Galore said:
> 
> 
> MummytoAmber - glad the scan went well! As for the strep B test I would check out some threads on here.. Most advise that you can have positive and negative tests throughout pregnancy and it is only if you have a positive test at 36 weeks that labour plans may have to be altered..
> 
> This is what i thought but midwife was no it doesnt work like that.
> Ill see what my own midwife says.
> 
> This any connection with thrush i cant shift?Click to expand...

I don't know if it is connected? Isn't is weird that different NHS Trusts have different policies? My MW has noted my records to request a re test at 36 weeks. I hope you have good news when you speak to your own MW :)


----------



## Pussy Galore

Twinklie12 said:


> My scan is Friday, can't wait to find out the sex!!!!

Good luck for Friday!! Mine is next Tuesday and I finally feel like we are nearly there :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pussy Galore said:
> 
> 
> MummytoAmber - glad the scan went well! As for the strep B test I would check out some threads on here.. Most advise that you can have positive and negative tests throughout pregnancy and it is only if you have a positive test at 36 weeks that labour plans may have to be altered..
> 
> This is what i thought but midwife was no it doesnt work like that.
> Ill see what my own midwife says.
> 
> This any connection with thrush i cant shift?Click to expand...
> 
> I tested positive at 12 weeks for strep b and I was worried I couldn't have a water birth but have been assured that it can. I have to get into hospital early as soon as I go into labour and I'll be put on the drip and then can have a water birth. Not sure how it'll work for a home birth though?!Click to expand...

Thats great example that everywhere is so different. Midwife had said i would not be allowed any water birth if i came into hosp.
testing at 12w is super early.
I wont take no answer until im retested at 37w even if i have to pay for one myself.
Ive read some women have managwd to go to hosp for iv then returned home but she said they dont allow that at that hosp.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Heres baby, not great picture. Looks like it went to move at time she took it. Thats its arm not its leg. Im really looking forward to 4d scan so i can get some (last ever!) decent pics.
 



Attached Files:







20140623_170734.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 7


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pussy Galore said:
> 
> 
> MummytoAmber - glad the scan went well! As for the strep B test I would check out some threads on here.. Most advise that you can have positive and negative tests throughout pregnancy and it is only if you have a positive test at 36 weeks that labour plans may have to be altered..
> 
> This is what i thought but midwife was no it doesnt work like that.
> Ill see what my own midwife says.
> 
> This any connection with thrush i cant shift?Click to expand...
> 
> I tested positive at 12 weeks for strep b and I was worried I couldn't have a water birth but have been assured that it can. I have to get into hospital early as soon as I go into labour and I'll be put on the drip and then can have a water birth. Not sure how it'll work for a home birth though?!Click to expand...
> 
> Thats great example that everywhere is so different. Midwife had said i would not be allowed any water birth if i came into hosp.
> testing at 12w is super early.
> I wont take no answer until im retested at 37w even if i have to pay for one myself.
> Ive read some women have managwd to go to hosp for iv then returned home but she said they dont allow that at that hosp.Click to expand...

I had a water infection with traces of strep b which was found in the it one sample I gave at my booking in appointment at 8 weeks 3 days but found out at 12 week scan when I went to see the midwives afterwards! Yeah so early but if I hadn't have had a water infection then I wouldn't have known and neither would they probably until being tested much later on. 

I hope what my midwife says was true and I can see have water birth!!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mummytoamber that's so weird you had the strep b test so early? With Jace I had it I think around 34 wks. 
I had a lot of thrush with Jace and no strep b so I don't think they're connected, strep b is caused by (ahem) germs from the back package that work their way forward. I am taking probiotics I believe they help sort out good and bad bacterias in the body that may help you out


----------



## MummyToAmberx

hopefulfor1st said:


> Mummytoamber that's so weird you had the strep b test so early? With Jace I had it I think around 34 wks.
> I had a lot of thrush with Jace and no strep b so I don't think they're connected, strep b is caused by (ahem) germs from the back package that work their way forward. I am taking probiotics I believe they help sort out good and bad bacterias in the body that may help you out

docs here are clueless, i registered at 3 different docs since i moved in 08 all of them have not helped in the slightest. 
Docs im at now, has proved the best but doc i was seeing left and now its just see who you can. 
I cant even prebook appt to see asthma doc anymore as she now only sees walk in. 
I wouldnt of accepted to be checked for strep if i had known. 
Ive read that taking them are helpful and putting garlic up there. After my holidays ill try and change my diet and see what else i can do to help.


----------



## MissyLissy

GeralynB said:


> I just went with my SIL to finish up my registry. She was a big help since I am pretty clueless as to what I need.

I'm waiting to confirm my girl is actually a girl at the 20 week 2 weeks from yesterday, then I'm going with my cousin to register. DH and I went into Babies R Us last week and got totally overwhelmed! I need help! No idea what I'm doing! Lol


----------



## GeralynB

MissyLissy said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> I just went with my SIL to finish up my registry. She was a big help since I am pretty clueless as to what I need.
> 
> I'm waiting to confirm my girl is actually a girl at the 20 week 2 weeks from yesterday, then I'm going with my cousin to register. DH and I went into Babies R Us last week and got totally overwhelmed! I need help! No idea what I'm doing! LolClick to expand...

I researched a lot online and also asked other new moms opinions. I started my registry online because it was less overwhelming and then went on Sat to Buy Buy Baby with DH and Babies R Us yesterday with my SIL who just had a baby in Feb. I'm pretty much done...just have to add a couple of things. I'd say the most important things for the beginning are the car seat, stroller, and some place for baby to sleep.

22 weeks today!!!


----------



## apple_20

Second time around is a lot less stressful already have/ know what you need. My main worry is getting DS potty trained and into a toddler bed!

Just enjoy it you have time x


----------



## MarieMo7

Missyann, insurance covers lactation support and counseling. Does your hospital have lactation consultant? I'm in Texas too, and we're delivering at Texas Health Presbyterian in Plano. They have on-site LC and they are covered by insurance. You should be able to call and find out what "lactation support" means. 

Here, from the healthcare.gov website:
https://www.healthcare.gov/what-are-my-breastfeeding-benefits/


----------



## Traveling mom

MarieMo7 said:


> Missyann, insurance covers lactation support and counseling. Does your hospital have lactation consultant? I'm in Texas too, and we're delivering at Texas Health Presbyterian in Plano. They have on-site LC and they are covered by insurance. You should be able to call and find out what "lactation support" means.
> 
> Here, from the healthcare.gov website:
> https://www.healthcare.gov/what-are-my-breastfeeding-benefits/

Mariemo, we are pretty close! I just moved from Frisco to Denton and will be delivering mine in Lewisville!


----------



## salu_34

I've already registered. Went with OH and my mom. I had no clue what to put on it ! I had made a list of things we need and my om said to ado a crib mattes and other stuff. She basically said I'd people want to buy it for you, they will. If not, go somewhere cheaper and get it lol.


----------



## Missyann

MarieMo7 said:


> Missyann, insurance covers lactation support and counseling. Does your hospital have lactation consultant? I'm in Texas too, and we're delivering at Texas Health Presbyterian in Plano. They have on-site LC and they are covered by insurance. You should be able to call and find out what "lactation support" means.
> 
> Here, from the healthcare.gov website:
> https://www.healthcare.gov/what-are-my-breastfeeding-benefits/

Thanks. I did finally get confirmation that it's included as long as I'm in network. I'll be having my baby at an in-network birthing center, that does have a lactation consultant. I get one home visit with her a couple of days after the birth. I'll just add this to the list of details I need to work out.


----------



## Twinklie12

I plan to register once I found out gender, but not sure exactly when... probably in a few weeks. I want to go with DH to start but might go back with my BFF who is pregnant with #2 now and an experienced Mom. Or have her look at my registry online after or something. 

3 more sleep until my scan!


----------



## salu_34

Twinklie12 said:


> I plan to register once I found out gender, but not sure exactly when... probably in a few weeks. I want to go with DH to start but might go back with my BFF who is pregnant with #2 now and an experienced Mom. Or have her look at my registry online after or something.
> 
> 3 more sleep until my scan!

I originally wanted to wait until we found out what we were having, but my mom is so gung-ho about everything with this pregnancy. It'll be her first grand child, and she's probably more excited than I am, lol. I think she just wanted to be in on the experience and everything. She even asks if she can come to my doctor's appointments with me, lol. God bless her.


----------



## Jalanis22

Just got back from drs everything is looking EXCEPT i gained too much weight! Blahh!! Ill need to start eating healthier.


----------



## MarieMo7

Traveling mom said:


> MarieMo7 said:
> 
> 
> Missyann, insurance covers lactation support and counseling. Does your hospital have lactation consultant? I'm in Texas too, and we're delivering at Texas Health Presbyterian in Plano. They have on-site LC and they are covered by insurance. You should be able to call and find out what "lactation support" means.
> 
> Here, from the healthcare.gov website:
> https://www.healthcare.gov/what-are-my-breastfeeding-benefits/
> 
> Mariemo, we are pretty close! I just moved from Frisco to Denton and will be delivering mine in Lewisville!Click to expand...

I just (well, a year ago) moved from Frisco to Murphy...opposite direction! How funny!


----------



## Traveling mom

MarieMo7 said:


> Traveling mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarieMo7 said:
> 
> 
> Missyann, insurance covers lactation support and counseling. Does your hospital have lactation consultant? I'm in Texas too, and we're delivering at Texas Health Presbyterian in Plano. They have on-site LC and they are covered by insurance. You should be able to call and find out what "lactation support" means.
> 
> Here, from the healthcare.gov website:
> https://www.healthcare.gov/what-are-my-breastfeeding-benefits/
> 
> Mariemo, we are pretty close! I just moved from Frisco to Denton and will be delivering mine in Lewisville!Click to expand...
> 
> I just (well, a year ago) moved from Frisco to Murphy...opposite direction! How funny!Click to expand...

That's crazy, I moved from Frisco about a year ago too! I was walking distance to stonebriar. Not good!! Lol


----------



## enan88

OMG! Really felt baby kicking like crazy!!!! hahaha been feeling him more and more!!! :)


----------



## cncem

Mariemo and TravelingMom, I live in Arlington, but used to live in the plano area. I worked in pharmacy at the Albertsons on Park and Parker about 10 years ago, and I worked at the first Albertsons in Frisco, back when there was only an Albertsons and not much else but dirt roads for miles. That really shows my age, lol. I havn't been to Frisco since then and heard it's a bustling little city now. How funny.


----------



## GeralynB

Here's my 22 week bump
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MarieMo7

cncem said:


> Mariemo and TravelingMom, I live in Arlington, but used to live in the plano area. I worked in pharmacy at the Albertsons on Park and Parker about 10 years ago, and I worked at the first Albertsons in Frisco, back when there was only an Albertsons and not much else but dirt roads for miles. That really shows my age, lol. I havn't been to Frisco since then and heard it's a bustling little city now. How funny.

I used to live behind those dirt roads! Lol. I was in a small older neighborhood at Hidden Cove park at Lake Lewisville. Yes, Frisco exploded!!! Wow, such a small world.


----------



## Missyann

MarieMo7 said:


> cncem said:
> 
> 
> Mariemo and TravelingMom, I live in Arlington, but used to live in the plano area. I worked in pharmacy at the Albertsons on Park and Parker about 10 years ago, and I worked at the first Albertsons in Frisco, back when there was only an Albertsons and not much else but dirt roads for miles. That really shows my age, lol. I havn't been to Frisco since then and heard it's a bustling little city now. How funny.
> 
> I used to live behind those dirt roads! Lol. I was in a small older neighborhood at Hidden Cove park at Lake Lewisville. Yes, Frisco exploded!!! Wow, such a small world.Click to expand...

Well, Texas is well represented here. Though I'm one of those annoying California transplants in Austin that's contributing to our traffic problem.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Did anyone else estimate weight at 20w? 

Mine was 13oz 

What was your baby AC measurement? Mine was 159.7mm (78th) 
I am shocked after how bad my sickness has been.


----------



## enan88

Geralyn! Looooovely bump!!!! :)


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> Did anyone else estimate weight at 20w?
> 
> Mine was 13oz
> 
> What was your baby AC measurement? Mine was 159.7mm (78th)
> I am shocked after how bad my sickness has been.

I think mine was just below 170mm, I'll check when I'm back off holiday! I assume you mean abdominal cirncumference?

They didn't give me a weight though! To be honest, the guy that did mine was awful!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Did anyone else estimate weight at 20w?
> 
> Mine was 13oz
> 
> What was your baby AC measurement? Mine was 159.7mm (78th)
> I am shocked after how bad my sickness has been.
> 
> I think mine was just below 170mm, I'll check when I'm back off holiday! I assume you mean abdominal cirncumference?
> 
> They didn't give me a weight though! To be honest, the guy that did mine was awful!Click to expand...

Yes i do :) 
Head was 173.4 (18th) really sounds like small head, big belly haha. 
Ive never had estimated weight at 20w before, i seen can put measurements in online they give an estimate :)


----------



## Missyann

MummyToAmberx said:


> Did anyone else estimate weight at 20w?

20w prenatal next week and scan the following week. I am curious to know about his size since he was measuring at least a week bigger on my 14w scan.


----------



## GeralynB

My little man was 1lb 1oz at my scan


----------



## Pussy Galore

MummyToAmberx said:


> Did anyone else estimate weight at 20w?
> 
> Mine was 13oz
> 
> What was your baby AC measurement? Mine was 159.7mm (78th)
> I am shocked after how bad my sickness has been.

I'll let you know next week! But I have seen threads on here with weight estimate of around 1lb at 20 wks!

For those of you with two children or more, how did your birth weights compare as a matter of interest? Chloe was 6lb 7 at 39 weeks when she was born and was 25th centile (and still is!)

I am just curious as to whether this little one will be petite too?!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Mine is doing awfully well, least the totally draining me has helped. 

#1 born at 40+4 was 8lb 10oz and very long. 
#2 born at 41+2 (expected to be 9lb 10oz) was 7lb 11oz and little shortie

Im really looking forward to this baby stats :D


----------



## MarieMo7

Been watching OBEM ever since I found it on YouTube.
I have to say, the first few episodes left me with a very bad impression of English dads! They were all jerks!
I finally saw an episode last night with a supportive, loving, happy Dad. And he was 17! Really hoping this starts trending better because I'm sitting there the whole time watching, wanting to snap at those dads! Grrrr.

But yeah, I'm addicted now.


----------



## Traveling mom

So in regards to baby weight, I'm a little nervous. I was a big baby. I don't even know that the word big does it justice. I was 11lbs 14 oz. :shrug: In my defense I was 2 weeks late but still. Lol and I have decided my mother was a complete crazy woman. She had me at home with no pain meds. I'm really hoping me being born a toddler doesn't mean I will also have a toddler size newborn.


----------



## Pussy Galore

MarieMo7 said:


> Been watching OBEM ever since I found it on YouTube.
> I have to say, the first few episodes left me with a very bad impression of English dads! They were all jerks!
> I finally saw an episode last night with a supportive, loving, happy Dad. And he was 17! Really hoping this starts trending better because I'm sitting there the whole time watching, wanting to snap at those dads! Grrrr.
> 
> But yeah, I'm addicted now.

I agree!! :haha:

Just remember though, since it is for TV they tend only to show the couples that are "interesting" or that will provoke a reaction!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Traveling mom said:


> So in regards to baby weight, I'm a little nervous. I was a big baby. I don't even know that the word big does it justice. I was 11lbs 14 oz. :shrug: In my defense I was 2 weeks late but still. Lol and I have decided my mother was a complete crazy woman. She had me at home with no pain meds. I'm really hoping me being born a toddler doesn't mean I will also have a toddler size newborn.

Ooh I found myself squeezing my legs together reading this!! :blush:


----------



## Princesskell

Oh yes they always show cheeky dads on obem! Although my dh was a tad useless at first!!

I can't remember any weights from pregnancy with F, but the midwife did predict a small baby...she said 7lbs at most, but I knew we have big babies in my family and F was 9lb! 98th centile, she quickly dropped down to 25th centile over the first few months, which they worried about but it was exactly what I did when I was a child, she is now still on the 25th at 2.5 and tall and skinny like I imagined!

I'm feeling huge today and so sluggish. At least I'm done with work for the week :yipee:


----------



## salu_34

Haven't gotten predicted baby weight yet....maybe when I go in for next prenatal or when I finally get to meet my OB!
Feeling tight and crampy today - thank god not fat too lol. 2 weeks 1 day until 20 week scan. It can't come soon enough !


----------



## GeralynB

I have 2 pitbulls&#8230;one is 7 years and the other is 11 months old. I'm having a dog trainer come over today to do an evaluation and start training. It's mostly for my little guy but he said if you have more than 1 dog they like to train them together. I need to speed up the process of him listening better before baby gets here.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

cncem said:


> Mariemo and TravelingMom, I live in Arlington, but used to live in the plano area. I worked in pharmacy at the Albertsons on Park and Parker about 10 years ago, and I worked at the first Albertsons in Frisco, back when there was only an Albertsons and not much else but dirt roads for miles. That really shows my age, lol. I havn't been to Frisco since then and heard it's a bustling little city now. How funny.

A little late on this topic, but add another DFW area girl to the list of Texas ladies on this thread. Except I am about 15 minutes south of Dallas.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Also, I thought I might share a few pictures from my scan on the 14th. They got a really good 3D shot too :) She is a big time mover, the first picture is the position she was in when they first started the ultrasound, she is doing crazy things already!


----------



## salu_34

GeralynB said:


> I have 2 pitbullsone is 7 years and the other is 11 months old. I'm having a dog trainer come over today to do an evaluation and start training. It's mostly for my little guy but he said if you have more than 1 dog they like to train them together. I need to speed up the process of him listening better before baby gets here.

We need to do something like that with ours. 3 1/2 year old shitzu. It's OHs sisters dog, but spends 99% of the time at our place (which I hate). He's been really agressive lately and I'm worried it's going to scare the baby or he's going to do something when we bring baby home.


----------



## GeralynB

My dogs aren't aggressive but the little one just doesn't listen. The trainer just left and said he would def be able to help so I'm happy about that


----------



## cncem

I have an 80 pound American Bulldog and she growls and shows teeth when the kids mess with her, but has never even nipped them. I'm not worried about how she'll act with Macie, but I will be extra careful with the baby around the dog food bowl and will keep an extra close eye at all times. I've heard bad stories about people's babies getting bit and they have to put the dog down, It'd kill me to have to do that to mine. I love her like my own child. Awful thought.


----------



## salu_34

Ya I don't want to put the dog down. But I've told OHs sister that if he doesn't behave around the baby then he will have to go live with them until the baby is older. 
There's just a major separation of discipline with the dog. His sister doesn't like to discipline much and spoils him whereas DH and I try our very best to discipline when needed, sometimes doesn't go over too well !


----------



## MissyLissy

I have one little Teddy Bear dog (Shih Tzu/Bichon mix). He's the sweetest little thing, and I'm not worried in the slightest how he'll do around babies. My BFF used to dog sit him 2-3 days a week when her son was an infant, and he's always done really well around babies. DH and I were actually about to get a second dog when we found out we were pregnant. Once we found out it was twins, thoughts of another puppy went out the window- just too much. I do feel bad that my "first born" won't have the puppy dog brother or sister we were planning though- at least not any day soon.


----------



## Missyann

Okay, I think I may have felt my first Braxton Hicks. I had this sudden feel like I'd just finished an intense ab workout and my belly felt tight. Was that it?


----------



## cncem

My dog grew up with my son. I remember when we first got her my son was in diapers and my dog had her first period before we got her fixed. I cut a hole in the back of my son's diapers and put them on her so she wouldn't make a mess all over the house. I have a picture of them both wearing diapers standing at the window looking out and it is so cute! It was a pain though, having to potty train both a puppy and a child. 

Missy congrats on the twins by the way! Your dog will have both a new little brother and sister! Your doggy won't know the difference between dog and human, to them the new babies will be part of it's pack.


----------



## DissySunshine

We have an 8 year old Pit Bull, and he is the sweetest and quietest dog I've ever met. He's never shown aggression to anyone, even very small children. Lately, though, his anxiety has gone through the ROOF. When we leave, he hides and gets stuck under our bed or in the bathtub. We closed the bedroom doors to keep the house cool when we left one day, and he tore a hole through the door trying to get into the room. He hurt himself pretty bad in the process :( Hoping that he isn't going senile, but feeling like he can feel our anxiety toward the changing family and is acting on that. My poor hubby is so torn about it.


----------



## MarieMo7

Missyann said:


> Okay, I think I may have felt my first Braxton Hicks. I had this sudden feel like I'd just finished an intense ab workout and my belly felt tight. Was that it?

It definitely could be. If the normally squishy parts of your belly are suddenly firm, and your uterus is firm all over...that's possibly it!

I've been getting them multiple times a day now. So trippy.


----------



## Twinklie12

I was a bottomless pit today. Sooo hungry! Until dinner when I had just a little bit and then felt incredibly full. Guess my all day snacking caught up to me!


----------



## apple_20

I've been getting bh for weeks. Defo earlier then with DS.

Not painful just tight and sometimes uncomfortable.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Also, I thought I might share a few pictures from my scan on the 14th. They got a really good 3D shot too :) She is a big time mover, the first picture is the position she was in when they first started the ultrasound, she is doing crazy things already!
> 
> View attachment 778409
> 
> 
> View attachment 778411
> 
> 
> View attachment 778413

Lovely picture :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Twinklie i felt same in week 18

Ill join BH club, i had 1 going up the stairs yesterday. When i got to bed i was having them every few mins for about 10s, did feel uncomfortable. Brings back the memories of whats to come, think mine is off lack of water last few days ive had drank as much as with cold making it taste vile.


----------



## MissyLissy

Week 18 = my feet are starting to swell?! Already??? Isn't t a bit soon for this?

I broke my left ankle 5 years ago, and it has a tendency to swell during overuse/certain weather, etc and it's most certainly my "weak" ankle. It's def swelling at night, but my right is a bit as well. I'm just noticing this the last few days. I prob need to drink more water. Has anyone else noticed this this early in pregnancy?


----------



## Princesskell

I've not had BH yet either time and no swollen feet yet really, but I've heard as long as it's not your face not to worry too much, lots of water and elevated feet when possible?

Any UK ladies got any tips for good maternity clothes? xxx


----------



## Traveling mom

MissyLissy said:


> Week 18 = my feet are starting to swell?! Already??? Isn't t a bit soon for this?
> 
> I broke my left ankle 5 years ago, and it has a tendency to swell during overuse/certain weather, etc and it's most certainly my "weak" ankle. It's def swelling at night, but my right is a bit as well. I'm just noticing this the last few days. I prob need to drink more water. Has anyone else noticed this this early in pregnancy?

I noticed my toes looked like little smokies the other day, but I had been in the car all day and probably didn't drink enough water. That's the only time I've noticed it.


----------



## Jalanis22

When my feet swell its rare but i can feel my toes burning...

21 wks today :yipee:


----------



## Twinklie12

It was really hot at work yesterday and I had a suit jacket on.... with being so hot eventually I noticed my feet were a little swollen. When i took my heels off, I could see the line of where the edge of my shoes had been. Nothing too bad though. I think drinking more water is the key... nad with you having twins Missy symptoms might start sooner!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ive never had any swelling before.


----------



## GeralynB

Haven't been swollen yet but now that it's getting hot I'm sure I will soon


----------



## Jalanis22

21 wk bump shot


----------



## Princesskell

Gorgeous bump Jalanis! Xxx


----------



## Selaphyna

Man, I'm gone for almost a week and I had like 12 pages to catch up on lol.

Lovely bumps ladies :)

Just got home yesterday from spending time down at my parents for about 4 days. Enjoyed my time down there, other than the fact that my "friends" knew I was down there and no one contacted me to hang out or to catch up. Not even my best friend. Kind of frustrating, and I understand everyone has busy lives but they could have at least called or came over to my parents. Yeah I could have called them too, but I'm on vacation, they are still having to work and what not (even my mom had to work). 

Anyway, I did spend alot of the time going to thrift stores. Still haven't bought anything big, but did get lots and lots of clothes. Only problem is we are still team yellow and it is so hard to buy 9-12 month clothing. It was even hard sometimes buying 6-9 month. So alot of the clothes are NB-3 months or 3-6 months. I spent quite a bit but like I said I got a lot of items, including 5 receiving blankets, a fleece blanket, a regular blanket, and a towel/wrap. I'm very tempted to tell OH that we have to find out what are having because I want to actually buy outfits (especially the coming home outfit). I'm still hoping for a girl though, and don't want to be disappointed though I'll be happy as long as Pickle is healthy.

Glad to be home now though with my OH. Definitely going to enjoy the next four days with him. 

Pickle has been moving up a storm, mostly when I'm trying to go to bed. OH still hasn't felt from outside yet, though I have. Pickle is still doing a lot of rolling and seems to be favoring my left side as opposed kicking or rolling around on the right. Any of your LO's favor a certain side when moving around?


----------



## mandaa1220

My right lower side!


----------



## salu_34

I wanna say lower middle. That's where I tend to feel the flutters the most lately.


----------



## Selaphyna

When I was pregnant with DS, he didn't favor a side. Would move all around and kick anywhere he could, especially the father along I got because he was 21 1/2 inches long (ended up having no room to move around).

With Pickle, like I said seems like it's mostly my left side but doesnt' matter lower or upper. I feel Pickle push out against lower stomach one moment and then the next Pickle will be up just above my belly button. I'll put my hand wherever Pickle is at, and I may feel a kick or two, then try to get my OH to put his hand there, and Pickle will have moved on by then. lol.


----------



## DragonflyWing

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Also, I thought I might share a few pictures from my scan on the 14th. They got a really good 3D shot too :) She is a big time mover, the first picture is the position she was in when they first started the ultrasound, she is doing crazy things already!
> 
> View attachment 778409
> 
> 
> View attachment 778411
> 
> 
> View attachment 778413

Great 3d photo! It's really interesting to see the fontanel like that. 

I've been feeling less movement lately, I think the anterior placenta is muffling things. I had an anterior placenta last time too, but with twins it didn't seem to matter, I felt them all the time. Now I can go 2 days without feeling anything. :( I hope I can feel more soon.


----------



## apple_20

This little lady is a wriggler much more active then DS at this stage abd got anterior placenta. Movements all over the place :)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

No swelling here yet, fingers crossed! I haven't hit the halfway mark yet though, so we will see what happens the next month, or two. I will try to drink more water and hopefully I can avoid it.


----------



## MissyLissy

DragonflyWing said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> Also, I thought I might share a few pictures from my scan on the 14th. They got a really good 3D shot too :) She is a big time mover, the first picture is the position she was in when they first started the ultrasound, she is doing crazy things already!
> 
> View attachment 778409
> 
> 
> View attachment 778411
> 
> 
> View attachment 778413
> 
> 
> Great 3d photo! It's really interesting to see the fontanel like that.
> 
> I've been feeling less movement lately, I think the anterior placenta is muffling things. I had an anterior placenta last time too, but with twins it didn't seem to matter, I felt them all the time. Now I can go 2 days without feeling anything. :( I hope I can feel more soon.Click to expand...

I have twins this time and still don't feel much. I'll get a flutter here and there, but I'll also go a couple days without feeling anything. :shrug:

I'm not really stressing about it, but the farther I get along without much movement the more I don't like it. :wacko:


----------



## cncem

I still didn't feel much of anything at 18 weeks, and just starting to feel things now, although I don't have twins. I remember feeling movements earlier on with both my kiddos, but don't worry missy, it'll happen soon, especially with two little beans in there.

I'm swelling really bad in my feet and ankles especially my left one. Perhaps I should drink more water and put my feet up more often. Good excuse to get out of housework though, lol. DH and I go to Drs for another sono tomorrow and I'm real excited.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

My little girl is a big time mover already. I am trying to tell myself that she is okay if I don't feel her for a few days, but she isn't giving me the chance to worry, because I can feel her multiple times a day already. I can't wait until DH can feel her too though. I told him he probably has a month or more until he will be able to feel anything. I think I am feeling so much already because I was so small before I was pregnant?? Does that have anything to do with it? I didn't expect to feel anything until 20+ weeks since I am a first time mom.


----------



## GeralynB

Lovetoteach86 said:


> My little girl is a big time mover already. I am trying to tell myself that she is okay if I don't feel her for a few days, but she isn't giving me the chance to worry, because I can feel her multiple times a day already. I can't wait until DH can feel her too though. I told him he probably has a month or more until he will be able to feel anything. I think I am feeling so much already because I was so small before I was pregnant?? Does that have anything to do with it? I didn't expect to feel anything until 20+ weeks since I am a first time mom.

Yes, if you were small before becoming preggo they say it's easier to feel. I started feeling him around 15 weeks and I'm a first timer. DH still hasn't been able to feel him. I can't wait until he can


----------



## DissySunshine

I need your help on finishing Kella's name for the nursery wall! I don't know what to add to the A's background. It looks too plain just by itself! I'm open to all colors, as long as they're bright :) Heeelllllllp lol

The letters were supposed to be on different sized canvases in different fonts but...my mom and sister kind of took over the project and I didn't really get a say :( Such is my life lately!
 



Attached Files:







20140626_213121 (1).jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Tigermom

Princesskell said:


> Sorry for the poorliness Tiger :hugs:
> 
> 
> I had my very first baby dream last night this pregnancy. I was beginning to worry I hadn't had any when last time at was all I dreamt about. Anyway baby was born but I didn't tell or show anyone because it was really ugly...how horrid is that? What a horrible mother. I just kept saying F is so beautiful. Maybe it's my fears I won't love this one as much as F? And annoyingly it wasn't even a boy or a girl in the dream! :dohh:

I've had so many weird dreams like that... Have no fear. There's no judgment from us!!! :hugs: Those dreams suck (pardon the language), but you have no control. It's natural for us to worry if the baby will be like their sibling, and in dreams, it comes out more superficially. :shrug: We are stressed enough as it is, just being pregnant. We don't need these little things on top of it :haha:



GeralynB said:


> Here's my 22 week bump

Gorgeous bump!


----------



## Traveling mom

DissySunshine said:


> I need your help on finishing Kella's name for the nursery wall! I don't know what to add to the A's background. It looks too plain just by itself! I'm open to all colors, as long as they're bright :) Heeelllllllp lol
> 
> The letters were supposed to be on different sized canvases in different fonts but...my mom and sister kind of took over the project and I didn't really get a say :( Such is my life lately!

You could do chevron stripes in a bright color. Or a pale orange could work too.


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks Tiger...I had so many baby dreams last time :shrug:

Dissy that looks beautiful-sorry people have taken over. What about sweeties for the background? Or ladybirds? It will be fab on her wall.

I couldn't fall asleep for all the movement last night. Bug was going mad punching and kicking all over my bump. Dh got to feel it too, he was like 'how an earth do you sleep with that going on?!'


----------



## Traveling mom

Had an interesting scan yesterday. It lasted about 5 minutes. The lady wouldn't let me look at the screen. I tried to hold my head up to see and she told me to lay down. The pictures she gave me were pretty blurry and of the 3 I got 2 were the same. I was pretty disappointed. We were able to stay team yellow though! I have to say after the disappointing scan I was tempted to find out the gender but resisted the urge. Here is the only good picture I got. Our little one is trying to eat its hand.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mandaa1220

I'm sorry to hear about the disappointing scan... we have ours Monday and I'm hoping that's not the case for us! The more I'm on this forum, in the pregnancy sections, the more I notice it's totally dependent on the place you go as to how good the customer service is with ultrasounds. I get that they are medical, but it's also something a little more special than that.


----------



## Traveling mom

mandaa1220 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the disappointing scan... we have ours Monday and I'm hoping that's not the case for us! The more I'm on this forum, in the pregnancy sections, the more I notice it's totally dependent on the place you go as to how good the customer service is with ultrasounds. I get that they are medical, but it's also something a little more special than that.

I think I just went on a bad day. They called me early yesterday saying I would have to reschedule because their machine was broken. Well they fixed it and the office was a mad house of women getting sonograms. So I think they were more focused on getting people in and out. I do wish I had been able to see more but I'm just thankful they said we have a healthy little baby who is actually 6 days ahead of my due date but they still won't change it. I hope your scan goes great!


----------



## Princesskell

Sorry for the rubbishy scan :hugs: glad everything was ok and well done for staying yellow!! Xxx


----------



## cncem

Today hubby and I get to see Macie again!!! In a few hours. Fxd she's healthy. I've been watching alot of One Born and the last ep a baby had a diaphramatic hernia and didn't make it, I was so sad for her, and scared. Macie was fine at 15 weeks 4 days scan though, so hopefully nothing is wrong like that.


----------



## GeralynB

cncem said:


> Today hubby and I get to see Macie again!!! In a few hours. Fxd she's healthy. I've been watching alot of One Born and the last ep a baby had a diaphramatic hernia and didn't make it, I was so sad for her, and scared. Macie was fine at 15 weeks 4 days scan though, so hopefully nothing is wrong like that.

Good luck with your scan!


----------



## apple_20

Good luck with the scans girls. I've got a consultant appointment about my vbac on Monday. Eek it's getting more real!


----------



## mwel8819

Good luck with your scan today! We haven't got to see our LO since 9 weeks and we have an anatomy 20 wk scan in two weeks and I'm so nervous. I just want everything to be healthy! Also, I'm DYING to know what the gender is...we are having a gender reveal party. We are having the scan on the 8th and aren't finding out the gender until 4 days later at the party.


----------



## salu_34

DissySunshine said:


> I need your help on finishing Kella's name for the nursery wall! I don't know what to add to the A's background. It looks too plain just by itself! I'm open to all colors, as long as they're bright :) Heeelllllllp lol
> 
> The letters were supposed to be on different sized canvases in different fonts but...my mom and sister kind of took over the project and I didn't really get a say :( Such is my life lately!

Love the name decoration :) I can't wait until we find out so I can do something like that :)
Sounds kind of like my mom. Apparently she a already picked put the 'coming home' outfit ! I was just kind of shocked, lol.


----------



## Twinklie12

Done our scan, everything looks healthy, and it's a GIRL!!!! :pink:

:cloud9:


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats! Love :pink:! Wooooooooooooooooooo! :)


----------



## Princesskell

Wooo hoo Twinklie!! So happy foryou xxxxx :cloud9:


----------



## MissyLissy

Aww! Congrats Twinklie! I thought you'd have a girl. :)


----------



## cncem

Congrats Twinklie, girls are fun, but then boys are too!!! And thanks ladies, everything went great, she is still a she (lol) and all her organs are in the right place and perfect, perfect lips so no cleft palate (another "one born" baby had one, doc told me to stop watching those shows and worrying lol), she is 11 ounces and absolutely perfect, heart beat still 145 bpm. Long wait at the appt though, two hours and poor hubby had to stand the whole time just about. We saw a lady come out in a wheel chair and crying, poor lady prayers go up for her. Apparently we were the first couple to not have any problems with baby today, and doc was so happy to be able to give good news. 

Good luck on yours mwel, I can't believe your going to wait longer to find out after you could know! I couldn't wait. That is the good thing about being "high risk", I see a specialist for a scan once a month. 

Dizzy those letters are so cute!! I wish I were crafty like that. I love the name Kella btw, Kella Marie is so pretty, and unique.


----------



## Tigermom

Woohoo!!! Congrats, Twinklie!!!! :hugs:


----------



## apple_20

Welcome to team pink :)


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats twinkle! Congrats on a great scan cncem


----------



## mwel8819

Twinklie12 said:


> Done our scan, everything looks healthy, and it's a GIRL!!!! :pink:
> 
> :cloud9:

Congrats!!!!


----------



## mwel8819

cncem said:


> Congrats Twinklie, girls are fun, but then boys are too!!! And thanks ladies, everything went great, she is still a she (lol) and all her organs are in the right place and perfect, perfect lips so no cleft palate (another "one born" baby had one, doc told me to stop watching those shows and worrying lol), she is 11 ounces and absolutely perfect, heart beat still 145 bpm. Long wait at the appt though, two hours and poor hubby had to stand the whole time just about. We saw a lady come out in a wheel chair and crying, poor lady prayers go up for her. Apparently we were the first couple to not have any problems with baby today, and doc was so happy to be able to give good news.
> 
> Good luck on yours mwel, I can't believe your going to wait longer to find out after you could know! I couldn't wait. That is the good thing about being "high risk", I see a specialist for a scan once a month.
> 
> Dizzy those letters are so cute!! I wish I were crafty like that. I love the name Kella btw, Kella Marie is so pretty, and unique.

Awww that would be hard. To have a day full of bad news. But I'm so happy to hear that yours went well. :) It will be hard to wait...VERY hard but I think it will pay off in the pictures of us opening the box and the balloons flying out. I will have that surprised face photo for life to look at. lol! I love pictures!


----------



## Princesskell

That's going to be amazing with the balloons!
So how do you organise that? Who knows the gender and sorts the balloons? We don't really do gender reveals over here. Xxx


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Congrats on the good news at your scans ladies. Nice to hear good news about our November babies. Can't wait to have my anatomy scan July 9th!

I wish I had the patience to wait for a gender reveal party, but I wanted to know as soon as possible. My ultrasound tech was able to tell me the gender at my 12 week scan, and those results were confirmed again at a private gender scan when I was 16 weeks.


----------



## mwel8819

Princesskell said:


> That's going to be amazing with the balloons!
> So how do you organise that? Who knows the gender and sorts the balloons? We don't really do gender reveals over here. Xxx

So it's kind of complicated but I'll explain. We tell the ultrasound tech that we don't want to know and have her put the gender in an envelope (double enveloped of course). Then I rush back to work and hand off the envelope to one of my coworkers (A really sweet older lady who has always been there for me and prayed with me for this baby) who then emails the results to a friend back home (about an hour away from where I live now) who then fixes up a box with blue or pink balloons in it. At the end of the party my hubby and I will open the box to reveal to everyone including ourselves what the baby is! I'm attaching our Gender Reveal invite. I love it so much. lol!
 



Attached Files:







Megan Davis.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mwel8819

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Congrats on the good news at your scans ladies. Nice to hear good news about our November babies. Can't wait to have my anatomy scan July 9th!
> 
> I wish I had the patience to wait for a gender reveal party, but I wanted to know as soon as possible. My ultrasound tech was able to tell me the gender at my 12 week scan, and those results were confirmed again at a private gender scan when I was 16 weeks.

Oh wow that is really early! My hubby is an ultrasound tech and he said he wouldn't EVER tell someone their gender before 16 weeks...maybe 14. He said it's so hard to tell before then.


----------



## Missyann

That's a great gender reveal, mwel. How exciting! Mine consisted of OH sending a text message while I was still in the middle of the scan.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

mwel8819 said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the good news at your scans ladies. Nice to hear good news about our November babies. Can't wait to have my anatomy scan July 9th!
> 
> I wish I had the patience to wait for a gender reveal party, but I wanted to know as soon as possible. My ultrasound tech was able to tell me the gender at my 12 week scan, and those results were confirmed again at a private gender scan when I was 16 weeks.
> 
> Oh wow that is really early! My hubby is an ultrasound tech and he said he wouldn't EVER tell someone their gender before 16 weeks...maybe 14. He said it's so hard to tell before then.Click to expand...

I agree, 12 weeks is super early, but everyone at my doctor's office said she is usually right. She said that she goes off the "angle of the dangle" of the private parts at that stage, which of course she told us isn't a sure thing. That's why we still told our selves there was a possibility it could still be a boy. I can't believe she was right though, she is leaving my doctors office soon. I don't even know if she will still be there for my scan in July. I hope the new tech is as good as her. I selfishly wish she would wait until after I have my baby to leave.


----------



## mwel8819

Lovetoteach86 said:


> mwel8819 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the good news at your scans ladies. Nice to hear good news about our November babies. Can't wait to have my anatomy scan July 9th!
> 
> I wish I had the patience to wait for a gender reveal party, but I wanted to know as soon as possible. My ultrasound tech was able to tell me the gender at my 12 week scan, and those results were confirmed again at a private gender scan when I was 16 weeks.
> 
> Oh wow that is really early! My hubby is an ultrasound tech and he said he wouldn't EVER tell someone their gender before 16 weeks...maybe 14. He said it's so hard to tell before then.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, 12 weeks is super early, but everyone at my doctor's office said she is usually right. She said that she goes off the "angle of the dangle" of the private parts at that stage, which of course she told us isn't a sure thing. That's why we still told our selves there was a possibility it could still be a boy. I can't believe she was right though, she is leaving my doctors office soon. I don't even know if she will still be there for my scan in July. I hope the new tech is as good as her. I selfishly wish she would wait until after I have my baby to leave.Click to expand...


Oh I bet! I would too! I would probably tell her that. lol!


----------



## cncem

mwel, I went to my prenatal doctor and they did an advanced type ultrasound at 15weeks 4days and told me it was a girl. That is why I said she is still a she, lol. Seems sometimes they could get it wrong at that early of a scan. I admire you for waiting for a gender reveal, my best friend wanted me to throw one, but the day I found out I blabbed it to anybody and everybody. I asked the doc to tell me. I'd have never been able to hold out long enough. It would be worth the wait though, I saw pics of a lady at her gender reveal party when she cut a cake and it was pink the look on her face was priceless. Makes me wish I could have waited. The balloons idea is so fun! My other friend did that general idea.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm confident in my 14 week scan (measured 13+6)... If they are wrong I'd be shocked... Look at this potty shot. 

But before that not so sure. At 13 weeks they won't give you a money back guarantee and they won't predict before that.

My hospital won't predict before 18 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1690.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Twinklie12

Thanks ladies! I am still in shock!


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm not! I'm sooooooooooooo happy! <3


----------



## Twinklie12

My tech said she's not allowed to say she is 100% sure but she says she has no doubt it's a girl. We saw the typical "three lines" very clearly.


----------



## cncem

^Yes, my ultrasound tech said something about the "3 lines" today too, when I asked if the we are still having a girl. I was so happy when I found out too, I'll never forget it. I loved having a son and cherish him, he is so polite and caring, always saying "bless you mommy" when I sneeze or "sorry mommy" when I bump my toe on the table even though he nothing to do with it. I'm surprised whenever he says things like that and he always tells me he loves me and makes sure to give hugs and kisses before bed if he's tired and going to bed early. He potty trained pretty easy too, but then my daughter came home from daycare one day at the age of 2 and just went potty on the potty and never wore diapers from then on. I love having a girl but I loved having my son too, and was so happy when I found out his gender. I talked to two ladies having boys today and I thought about all of these things and told them so. I'm just pretty tired and rambling, trying to avoid going to bed. I've been having super bad dreams lately, the kind you wake up from almost crying and have to lay there for a bit till you calm down. Today I had a dream that someone took Macie away from us at birth and I was just going to visit her in a children's home for the first time when she was 16. I don't know where that one came from, but it was really sad I'd missed out on watching her grow up. I know bad dreams are normal with pregnancy, but with those and the pain from carpal tunnel as well as waking up with back pain, I'd just as soon not sleep, thank you very much, lol. Well, off for a warm bath and night night. Good nite ladies, or good afternoon to you ladies on the other side of the world.


----------



## salu_34

Wishing all the Canadian mommies (if anyone else, other than me! lol) a happy somewhat long Canada Day weekend ! I'll be spending the day by the pool with great friends, wishing I could have a beer or two ! hah


----------



## Twinklie12

cncem - sorry about the rough sleep lately! I hope you get some sweet dreams tonight. 

Salu - enjoy the weekend! I am not even a big drinker but now that is is summer, I've started to miss the odd beer, glass of wine, or gin & tonic!

So, as much as I am over the moon about knowing I am having a GIRL (eee!), I am a little disappointed in my ultrasound pics. I think maybe the baby was moving too much but I didn't get a great picture of the profile. The odd angle almost makes it look like she has a snout, like the mouth and nose stick way out. I actually didn't even want to post it on Facebook because I thought it looked weird, although she is waving which is cute. Now I bet I'll have bad dreams about this... sigh!


----------



## salu_34

Twinklie12 said:


> cncem - sorry about the rough sleep lately! I hope you get some sweet dreams tonight.
> 
> Salu - enjoy the weekend! I am not even a big drinker but now that is is summer, I've started to miss the odd beer, glass of wine, or gin & tonic!
> 
> So, as much as I am over the moon about knowing I am having a GIRL (eee!), I am a little disappointed in my ultrasound pics. I think maybe the baby was moving too much but I didn't get a great picture of the profile. The odd angle almost makes it look like she has a snout, like the mouth and nose stick way out. I actually didn't even want to post it on Facebook because I thought it looked weird, although she is waving which is cute. Now I bet I'll have bad dreams about this... sigh!

Neither am I. But since it's been so hot lately, watching everyone have a beer on the patio, makes me miss it !


----------



## DissySunshine

Congrats on all the girls!! It's all so exciting :happydance: My sono tech didn't want to call it but I kind of forced her to, lol! My LO's were more like dots than lines, which since being able to overthink it has gotten me pretty nervous that maybe she's not a girl after all. Luckily, my sister is as invested in this pregnancy as I am (she ALWAYS wanted a girl and had 2 boys) and has decided to give me a private scan after 25 weeks so that we all know for sure if what we are buying is going to work out!

And cncem, thank you for complimenting Kella's name! So far it's been mostly met with "...why that name" or "that's...nice..." so it's refreshing to hear positivity on it :) we decided to go with yellow, green, and pink round buttons in the background of the A. It looks pretty cute!


----------



## GeralynB

I miss wine. I'd love a nice glass of wine with dinner


----------



## Missyann

Now that the smell doesn't nauseate me, I do miss wine and beer. The NA beer I had at happy hour a couple of weeks ago just didn't cut it. 

Twinklie, I have a scan pic where my boy looks like Sauron and I have yet to have a dream about him trying to take over the world.


----------



## Rame

Twinklie12 said:


> Done our scan, everything looks healthy, and it's a GIRL!!!! :pink:
> 
> :cloud9:

Congrats on our pink bump twinkle!! :happydance:


----------



## Rame

GeralynB said:


> I miss wine. I'd love a nice glass of wine with dinner

I'm with ya! I used to enjoy a glass of wine with hubby when I get home from work, just to unwind. Now I gulp down water (or sparkling juice if I'm lucky!) while I watch hubby enjoy his reds or whites. Bah!


----------



## mandaa1220

I'm not much of a drinker, so not being able to drink doesn't really bother me. Though when I was at my best friends bachelorette party and she was drinking pineapple and malibu, it smelled delish!!


----------



## Selaphyna

We have Blue Raspberry Vodka sitting in our home. There are times I miss having a vodka and sprite. I'm just happy OH hasn't had one since I became pregnant. I'd probably drool. 

I'm having problems as of late with him smoking, there are times I want to pick up a cig and smoke, but I know it wouldn't be good for me or Pickle. I'm just hoping that after Pickle is born I will stay a non smoker.


----------



## Rame

mandaa1220 said:


> I'm not much of a drinker, so not being able to drink doesn't really bother me. Though when I was at my best friends bachelorette party and she was drinking pineapple and malibu, it smelled delish!!

Mmmmm which reminds me, lately I've been wanting pina colada!


----------



## mandaa1220

Rame said:


> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not much of a drinker, so not being able to drink doesn't really bother me. Though when I was at my best friends bachelorette party and she was drinking pineapple and malibu, it smelled delish!!
> 
> Mmmmm which reminds me, lately I've been wanting pina colada!Click to expand...

or a strawberry daquari... especially on a hot day like today!!


----------



## cncem

salu_34 said:


> Wishing all the Canadian mommies (if anyone else, other than me! lol) a happy somewhat long Canada Day weekend ! I'll be spending the day by the pool with great friends, wishing I could have a beer or two ! hah

Happy Canada day! I'm not sure what it's about but sounds like Independence day or fourth of July down here. So I'm not the only one craving alcohol? I've never been much of a drinker but I think it's the wanting something I can't have that's doing it. I stared at a tray of margaritas with longing the other day at a restaurant and a horrible craving came over me, if I'd been standing my knees would have buckled, but I held on and it passed.


----------



## cncem

Twinklie12 said:


> cncem - sorry about the rough sleep lately! I hope you get some sweet dreams tonight.
> 
> Salu - enjoy the weekend! I am not even a big drinker but now that is is summer, I've started to miss the odd beer, glass of wine, or gin & tonic!
> 
> So, as much as I am over the moon about knowing I am having a GIRL (eee!), I am a little disappointed in my ultrasound pics. I think maybe the baby was moving too much but I didn't get a great picture of the profile. The odd angle almost makes it look like she has a snout, like the mouth and nose stick way out. I actually didn't even want to post it on Facebook because I thought it looked weird, although she is waving which is cute. Now I bet I'll have bad dreams about this... sigh!

Twinklie thank you, I did sleep better, although I had a weird dream at one point. About the ultrasound pics I understand. Yesterday the tech got a weird pic of her that is kind of scary. She is facing the camara and has 2 large holes for eyes, I guess kinda of like a skeleton looking picture but it looks real creapy. I gave those pics to my mil, I'm glad I don't have to look at it, its scary, lol. I got the dvd of the whole session, and she looks pretty much the same as the last set of ultrasound pics so I don't mind. It's funny though. I'm surprised that pic didn't give me nightmares, lol. I hope your doing well hun.


----------



## Rame

Ok, I just need to vent. So... I've been feeling bummed out lately. A couple of days ago, my doctor at the clinic told me to go to the L&D at the hospital for a possible overnight observation because I've been spotting that day. And apparently, which no one told me about or called me about, at my 20 week scan last week, u/s shows I have complete placenta previa! :cry: 

What that means, for those not familiar with it, is that my placenta is completely covering my cervix. Which means, I should expect some possible bleeding/spotting throughout this pregnancy, risk of pre term labor and hemorrhage, and will likely have a c section at 36 or 37 weeks if the placenta doesn't move.

Great. And I thought having this humongous cyst on my left ovary (the size of my fist) is enough to worry about, now there's this :cry:

I had placenta previa wth DD but it was the low lying kind. PP can be low lying, marginal or complete, with the first two likely to move up as the pregnancy progresses. The complete variety is less likely.

Though I much prefer a VBAC, like what I had with DD, I can live with a CS, but what worries me is the possibility of pre term labor and hemorrhage. Like right now, I am only 21 weeks. I can't afford to have any heavy bleeds in the next few weeks, or they'll do a CS even if my lil baby cannot survive outside the womb yet :cry:

I'm on pelvic rest throughout, and bed rest until tomorrow which means I can go back to work on Monday. But for any bleeds or spotting, I will likely be told to go to the hospital, and who knows, potentially hospital bedrest for who knows how long. Sigh. One day at a time... I'm trying not to worry about it, but it's challenging, you know?

On the bright side, I guess if they do the CS, then they can also remove that $#@ cyst. :winkwink:

Anyone else having PP or have had experience with it??


----------



## apple_20

Rame said:


> Ok, I just need to vent. So... I've been feeling bummed out lately. A couple of days ago, my doctor at the clinic told me to go to the L&D at the hospital for a possible overnight observation because I've been spotting that day. And apparently, which no one told me about or called me about, at my 20 week scan last week, u/s shows I have complete placenta previa! :cry:
> 
> What that means, for those not familiar with it, is that my placenta is completely covering my cervix. Which means, I should expect some possible bleeding/spotting throughout this pregnancy, risk of pre term labor and hemorrhage, and will likely have a c section at 36 or 37 weeks if the placenta doesn't move.
> 
> Great. And I thought having this humongous cyst on my left ovary (the size of my fist) is enough to worry about, now there's this :cry:
> 
> I had placenta previa wth DD but it was the low lying kind. PP can be low lying, marginal or complete, with the first two likely to move up as the pregnancy progresses. The complete variety is less likely.
> 
> Though I much prefer a VBAC, like what I had with DD, I can live with a CS, but what worries me is the possibility of pre term labor and hemorrhage. Like right now, I am only 21 weeks. I can't afford to have any heavy bleeds in the next few weeks, or they'll do a CS even if my lil baby cannot survive outside the womb yet :cry:
> 
> I'm on pelvic rest throughout, and bed rest until tomorrow which means I can go back to work on Monday. But for any bleeds or spotting, I will likely be told to go to the hospital, and who knows, potentially hospital bedrest for who knows how long. Sigh. One day at a time... I'm trying not to worry about it, but it's challenging, you know?
> 
> On the bright side, I guess if they do the CS, then they can also remove that $#@ cyst. :winkwink:
> 
> Anyone else having PP or have had experience with it??

Do sorry so hear this I haven't been through it myself but I can understand the anxiety you must be going through. Rest as much as possible and just focus on each milestone starting with v day at 24 weeks.


----------



## cncem

I'm sorry Rame, I don't have experience with it but didn't want to read and run. So it's not possible for it to move up then?


----------



## Princesskell

Oh Rame that sounds scary :hugs: I don't really know much about it myself? Try get as much rest as possible and second opinions from medical people if you are at all unsure? Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh Rame just letting you know I am thinking of you. Take care of yourself and feel free to vent here anytime. Xoxoxo


----------



## GeralynB

Rame so sorry. Hugs


----------



## MissyLissy

Rame- thinking of you! So sorry you have to deal with this. :( xo


----------



## Pussy Galore

Rame - so sorry, thinking of you too :hugs:


----------



## mandaa1220

Today is the day of our 20 week scan!


----------



## apple_20

mandaa1220 said:


> Today is the day of our 20 week scan!

eek you must be excited!

thought i had a hospital appointment today, got the day off and everything, turns out i read the letter wrong. Its next week!


----------



## Twinklie12

Good luck Manda!!!


----------



## GeralynB

Good luck with your scan! I have a follow up scan on Wed since baby wasn't cooperating during my 20 week scan and they couldn't get the pics they needed of the kidneys and heart


----------



## GeralynB

Got most of the stuff cleaned out in the nursery. We had so much crap in there. We also bought the paint. We're doing one wall navy blue and the rest white for our nautical theme


----------



## Twinklie12

GeralynB said:


> Got most of the stuff cleaned out in the nursery. We had so much crap in there. We also bought the paint. We're doing one wall navy blue and the test white for our nautical theme

Ooooh, nursery decorating, how fun! I hope you share some pics as you make progress. 

Now that I know the baby is a girl I basically pore over baby girl nursery inspiration any moment I have free time. I'm loving pink and aqua. I'm thnking of doing mostly pink and white bedding, with a big accent wall with a stencil like this, but in aqua:


----------



## GeralynB

I'll definitely share some progress pics. I love looking at nurseries. Twinkle - I love pink and aqua together and I love that stencil


----------



## Rame

Thank you ladies for your kind words. I'm trying to stay positive and DH has been great trying to get more of things done at home so I can mostly rest. I probably need to stop googling this thing though as some of the women's stories are freaking me out! Though there are a lot of really good ones out there too :)

cnncem - thank you, and yes, it's possible for it to move up. From what I understand, about 90% of previa cases are resolved by the time the women reach their term, but it's also less likely for those with complete previa (the marginal and low are more likely). And even those who eventually get resolved may still experience light to heavy bleeding along the way. I feel like a ticking time bomb which may or may not explode  Ok, enough with the dramatics LOL I'll just do the best I can and think positive, think positive, think positive.... :thumbup:

mandaa - yaaay on your scan!! Hope you get good pictures and everything is well and a-ok! :thumbup:! Enjoy!!


----------



## Rame

GeralynB said:


> Got most of the stuff cleaned out in the nursery. We had so much crap in there. We also bought the paint. We're doing one wall navy blue and the rest white for our nautical theme

I LOVE a nautical theme! Blue has always been my favorite color and I've been trying to get the rest of our house have a bit of cape cod feel to it. Navy blue and white together just looks sooo nice, and clean, and... beachy lol :)


----------



## cncem

Rame, fingers crossed it moves up then, I've had friends with pp and they've all had great outcomes. 

Geralyn, that sounds so pretty!! I don't have another room to do a nursery, I have 2 kids and they each have their own room, and Macie will be in me and Hubby's room for awhile. But we have a huge bedroom, and Macie will have her own corner of it, so I plan to decorate the walls around her crib. 

Good Luck Mandaa!! Yay, 20 weeks! We're all about halfway there now (although some are farther along). After wednesday (my official 20 weeks) I'll start counting the weeks down, lol. Only 19 weeks to go!! And these 19 weeks have gone by fast, and no complaints so far, so here's to a happy and healthy 19 weeks left for us all!! Cheers!! And we can drink to it after baby comes, lol.


----------



## GeralynB

I am feeling really huge all of a sudden... I feel like my bump is getting bigger by the day


----------



## cncem

Me too Geralyn, anyone else gaining about a pound a week now? I feel like my weight gain is a runaway train, ugh. 

I just finished my prenatal pilates on a stability ball and I reccomend it big time for everyone out there. It stretches all you muscles, and especially your back muscles that are working overtime to support your belly,its great!! I break out a mild sweat which makes me feel like I'm doing something. It's really good for your pelvic, abdominal and hip muscles to strengthen them for pushing when the time comes. Maybe I won't have to have forceps to pull baby out this time. And most of all it gives me a sense of doing something to hopefully not gain too much weight, as I've already gained the recommended amount for the entire pregnancy for my bmi already :(.


----------



## Tigermom

Rame, Sending love your way. Sending positive thoughts that the placenta moves out of the way for a happy rest of the pregnancy. Sorry you are going through that though :hugs:

AFM: I've also been feeling super pregnant lately. We've been doing some travel, and by the end of the day, my poor body is just broken :haha: It makes me feel so out of shape, but I know it's just that things are so loose already. I've been walking for 30+ minutes almost every day, and that is nice. Other than that, not a whole lot going on. Sleep's been tougher, but I think that's because the sky starts to brighten around 4am... bleh :coffee: :haha:


----------



## Twinklie12

I finally gained a pound over my pre pregnancy weight and feel like I definitely look more pregnant. I feel so much better when DH and I walk, sometimes life just gets in the way. Of having time to walk, but I always regret missing it. I need to try and actual pre-needle workout routine like Pilates or something, that is a good idea.


----------



## lovinglife28

Had ultrasound today at 20 weeks and we are team.....:blue: Everything looked great but he was snuggled in and didn't want to cooperate so the tech could get all the heart pics she wanted so I will have to go back and have another u/s. Now we can start buying stuff. SO excited. Df said all along it was a boy and he was right.


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## Princesskell

lovinglife28 said:


> Had ultrasound today at 20 weeks and we are team.....:blue: Everything looked great but he was snuggled in and didn't want to cooperate so the tech could get all the heart pics she wanted so I will have to go back and have another u/s. Now we can start buying stuff. SO excited. Df said all along it was a boy and he was right.

Awwwww congratulations on the blue bump!...I will update the front page, it's pretty even at the moment!

Tiger I am soooooooo pregnant today, it is suddenly such an effort to move!! It's just suddenly popped out today! :blush:

Cjwn awwwwww cute little boy baby vests!! :cloud9: don't worry about the name, you have plenty of time. We didn't name F until after she was born and we were home from the hospital and we were both super picky!! You have to be picky and you have to be sure, it is such an important thing! 

Xxx


----------



## cncem

Congrats on the boy Lovinglife! My son is super awesome and I'm so glad I had him. 

You've only gained a pound Twinklie!?!? Whoa, I'm super jealous! Lol.

Cjwn, it'll just come to you, don't stress about it. I've chosen all of my kids names with no input from everyone else, and they all just came to me. I loved shopping for little boy things. 

I wish I could do walking, but it's Hot in Texas! About 90 degrees out right now, or feels like it anyway, and so humid. I break into a sweat just popping out to my mailbox, but I know I need to get out there and get some cardio. I thought about going after dark, and taking my dog with me for safety, but she pulls so hard and I've fallen trying to walk her before, and that was before I was pregnant. I don't think I'll be able to talk DH into going with, but I'll try.


----------



## littlefishygg

cncem said:


> Me too Geralyn, anyone else gaining about a pound a week now? I feel like my weight gain is a runaway train, ugh.
> 
> I just finished my prenatal pilates on a stability ball and I reccomend it big time for everyone out there. It stretches all you muscles, and especially your back muscles that are working overtime to support your belly,its great!! I break out a mild sweat which makes me feel like I'm doing something. It's really good for your pelvic, abdominal and hip muscles to strengthen them for pushing when the time comes. Maybe I won't have to have forceps to pull baby out this time. And most of all it gives me a sense of doing something to hopefully not gain too much weight, as I've already gained the recommended amount for the entire pregnancy for my bmi already :(.

I didn't gain any weight until 18 weeks but I have been steadily gaining 1lb a week since. But if I keep that rate up for the rest of my pregnancy I will only gain 22lbs and I would be over the moon with that!! Fingers crossed!! My mum gained 42lbs with me and my sister and we are very similar in terms of weight and build normally so I was expecting to gain around that much, it could still happen I suppose though haha


----------



## Missyann

Rame- sending uplifting thoughts to you and your placenta.

cncem- I'm also in Texas and I can only manage to get out for a walk in Sunday mornings before it's too hot. Hoping yoga the rest of the time is enough.

I'm gaining about a pound a week now and I hope at my appointment tomorrow the midwife tells me my weight gain is normal. 20 (21 really) week scan next week.

Wohoo! Another boy!


----------



## Twinklie12

I too feel like I suddenly popped today. I went for a walk after dinner with DH, and it was still pretty hot out. I just felt sooo big and full from dinner and hot and heartburn was almost starting. Ugh. I was just thinking wow, I feel sooo pregnant. Haha. I am hoping my weight gain doesn't pick up too much now that I have finally started gaining. 

The nurse at my doctor's office called to say that my ultrasound last Friday everything was normal. They do need me to come back for another scan since they missed a picture of one of the parts of the heart. The tech didn't mention missing anything so of course now I am worried that really there is something wrong and they just don't want to tell me. :/


----------



## mandaa1220

I don't think they can do that - trick you to come back and lie about the reason. It doesn't seem right, so don't stress about it.

We had our ultrasound today and they said that the baby has all his parts. The woman was not overly social or friendly, just to the point. She never told me whether everything looked normal or any information. She also never offered the gender at all to us, which was weird, because that was the appointment we were supposed to find out if we hadn't done a private appointment elsewhere (which they aren't aware of). I'm assuming he's still a boy :D


----------



## Twinklie12

mandaa1220 said:


> I don't think they can do that - trick you to come back and lie about the reason. It doesn't seem right, so don't stress about it.
> 
> We had our ultrasound today and they said that the baby has all his parts. The woman was not overly social or friendly, just to the point. She never told me whether everything looked normal or any information. She also never offered the gender at all to us, which was weird, because that was the appointment we were supposed to find out if we hadn't done a private appointment elsewhere (which they aren't aware of). I'm assuming he's still a boy :D

I hope you are right!

My tech didn't seem to offer up gender either, when they got to looking at the legs, I asked if this was the part where she could tell me. She was also very straight faced! Must be the training.


----------



## mandaa1220

Twinklie12 said:


> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> I don't think they can do that - trick you to come back and lie about the reason. It doesn't seem right, so don't stress about it.
> 
> We had our ultrasound today and they said that the baby has all his parts. The woman was not overly social or friendly, just to the point. She never told me whether everything looked normal or any information. She also never offered the gender at all to us, which was weird, because that was the appointment we were supposed to find out if we hadn't done a private appointment elsewhere (which they aren't aware of). I'm assuming he's still a boy :D
> 
> I hope you are right!
> 
> My tech didn't seem to offer up gender either, when they got to looking at the legs, I asked if this was the part where she could tell me. She was also very straight faced! Must be the training.Click to expand...


I'm glad I'm not the only one. I felt like it was so weird. You'd think they'd be more inclined to be excited, but I guess that this is what they do all day everyday. Perhaps she didn't understand I've been counting down the days until this ultrasound and waiting for it like Christmas...

Hopefully he's still a boy. Maybe my midwife will know at my appointment on Wednesday and confirm. I know he had boy parts before, but it's just that little tiny bit that needs to hear "it's a boy!" one more time!


----------



## GeralynB

Twinkle I wouldn't worry. I have to go back on wed for a follow up scan bc they couldn't get all the pics they needed. I'm sure it's fine


----------



## MarieMo7

My weight gain has been minimal so far, but I've been traveling a lot and on vacation recently, so I'm thinking that it'll spike at my next appointment, Thursday. Not looking forward to seeing that number!!! But I do seem to be right on track with what I gained my first pregnancy, and that ended up being 30 lbs. I'm okay with that.


----------



## Leinzlove

Twinklie: I'm sure its fine too. They wouldn't send you for a rescan if something is wrong with the heart. They'd send you to a specialist to do a scan...

Enjoy seeing your sweet girl again! :)


----------



## Twinklie12

Thanks Leinz. That is reassuring! :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey
hope everyone is doing okay. I have few pages to catch up on.

I had my physio group session today it was nice but knew everything. i can make 1 to 1 appt any time from now till 6w after birth if i feel i need too.

My sickness hit me at the weekend after going 4 weeks puke free, the heartburn set it off. Reset my ticker again haha.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Congrats to those who have found out the gender :D

Rame im sorry to hear that i was watching deliver me and doc had it. Plenty rest was all she was told. 

I think i can feel baby hiccuping but im not sure if they do that this stage? 
Baby is very active, not sure if that is what was setting off my uncomfortable tummy/BH i had bad night few days ago. Then ive just slept loads since.


----------



## GeralynB

MummyToAmberx said:


> Congrats to those who have found out the gender :D
> 
> Rame im sorry to hear that i was watching deliver me and doc had it. Plenty rest was all she was told.
> 
> I think i can feel baby hiccuping but im not sure if they do that this stage?
> Baby is very active, not sure if that is what was setting off my uncomfortable tummy/BH i had bad night few days ago. Then ive just slept loads since.

Yes I read it's possible to feel hiccups now. I haven't felt any yet though

23 weeks today!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

thanks :) i remember feeling them between 26-28w last time, for the first time. 
Nearly at 15w left!!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Do you ladies remember where you were feeling movements at about 18 weeks? The doctor said my uterus should be up near my belly button when I visit him on the 9th of this month, but I feel most of the movements about three inches below my belly button still.


----------



## salu_34

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Do you ladies remember where you were feeling movements at about 18 weeks? The doctor said my uterus should be up near my belly button when I visit him on the 9th of this month, but I feel most of the movements about three inches below my belly button still.

Im still feeling movements below my belly button as well. I believe my placenta is on my left side as it's harder than the rest of my stomach.


----------



## lovinglife28

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Do you ladies remember where you were feeling movements at about 18 weeks? The doctor said my uterus should be up near my belly button when I visit him on the 9th of this month, but I feel most of the movements about three inches below my belly button still.

I am just not feeling movement under my belly button and it's not fully underneath all the way yet. My dr said that the top of uterus should only be just at the belly button @ 20 weeks so I wouldn't be too concerned as you're only 18 weeks. I also checked several of my pregnancy books just now and they say the same thing about 20weeks. I'm sure there are always exceptions to the rule so some may have it happen later or earlier. I hope you find some peace and not worry yourself crazy until your next apt. :hugs:


----------



## Twinklie12

Plus if the top of your uterus is at your belly button, totally normal to feel movement below!


----------



## Pussy Galore

mandaa1220 said:


> I don't think they can do that - trick you to come back and lie about the reason. It doesn't seem right, so don't stress about it.
> 
> We had our ultrasound today and they said that the baby has all his parts. The woman was not overly social or friendly, just to the point. She never told me whether everything looked normal or any information. She also never offered the gender at all to us, which was weird, because that was the appointment we were supposed to find out if we hadn't done a private appointment elsewhere (which they aren't aware of). I'm assuming he's still a boy :D

I had my 20 wk scan today too and had exactly the same experience... reassuring that everything was normal.. but not the joyful experience it really should have been! Still another milestone passed :)


----------



## Pussy Galore

Scan pics :)
 



Attached Files:







Baby 2.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Princesskell

salu_34 said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> Do you ladies remember where you were feeling movements at about 18 weeks? The doctor said my uterus should be up near my belly button when I visit him on the 9th of this month, but I feel most of the movements about three inches below my belly button still.
> 
> Im still feeling movements below my belly button as well. I believe my placenta is on my left side as it's harder than the rest of my stomach.Click to expand...

My placenta at the front has made my belly softer than when it was behind??:shrug:


Cute pictures pussy galore!!

Xxx


----------



## salu_34

Princesskell said:


> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> Do you ladies remember where you were feeling movements at about 18 weeks? The doctor said my uterus should be up near my belly button when I visit him on the 9th of this month, but I feel most of the movements about three inches below my belly button still.
> 
> Im still feeling movements below my belly button as well. I believe my placenta is on my left side as it's harder than the rest of my stomach.Click to expand...
> 
> My placenta at the front has made my belly softer than when it was behind??:shrug:
> 
> 
> Cute pictures pussy galore!!
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

A hah, I have no clue if it's the placenta making my.left side harder. I just know that's where it was at my 16 week appt lol, unless it's something else. All this stuff is new so not sure what it's suppose to feel like !


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I want to try and make my first baby quilt, so I cut and pasted some fabrics I found, and I need help choosing the best combination. So far the room is a painted a light purple, kind of a lavender with a slight hint of pink, and the armoire is a very pale blue (my husband refuses to repaint the armoire). I have attached a picture of the room as is, and then a few quilt pattern ideas. Which one do you like? 






P.S. Sorry my post is so big :blush:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Pussy Galore said:


> Scan pics :)

Cute ultrasound pictures :) Can't wait until my 20 week scan, I hope my pictures turn out as clear/detailed as yours.


----------



## Missyann

Lovetoteach86 said:


> I want to try and make my first baby quilt, so I cut and pasted some fabrics I found, and I need help choosing the best combination. So far the room is a painted a light purple, kind of a lavender with a slight hint of pink, and the armoire is a very pale blue (my husband refuses to repaint the armoire). I have attached a picture of the room as is, and then a few quilt pattern ideas. Which one do you like?
> 
> P.S. Sorry my post is so big :blush:

I like the one with 3 different fabrics in staggered vertical rows. Or the 4 the one if you're counting left to right top to bottom. Cute color scheme noatter what.


----------



## MissyLissy

Eeek! Ladies... It's official! I get to play for both teams!!! :blue: :pink: :oneofeach: coming our way! 

I had a small amount of spotting yesterday and called my doctor today. She had me come in just to be on the safe side and I got a surprise, unplanned ultrasound and confirmed genders! Most importantly, the spotting is likely not pregnancy related- I have a little water filled cyst right inside my vajayjay (nothing much to worry about) that was likely causing the minor bleed. TMI alert! My cervix looks good and is nice and closed, so phew! That was my worry yesterday. 

But yes... I feel confident enough now, so PK you can update babies genders on the front page. :cloud9:


----------



## cncem

Yay for one of each Missy!! That is so cool!

Lovetoteach, I like the last one with the big lavender butterflies. 

PG, great scan pics! 

Anyone else feel like maybe their boobs are leaking? Yesterday I looked in the mirror and noticed two big circle spots of wetness where my nipples are. I thought it odd it's early for that isn't it? But I can't imagine anything else getting me wet, like water from dishes or spilled drink being right there.


----------



## MarieMo7

Yay for one of each, that's awesome!!!


----------



## MissyLissy

Now my biggest problem is getting DH on board with my girl name of choice! He's not 100% sold. We agreed right away on boy names, but omg is he putting up a fight for every girl name I love! Oy, men. He hasn't been the one planning his children's names since he was a child like I have, and he has yet to come up with a suggestion of his own, so it's a bit frustrating/annoying. Just give in already, dude! :haha:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yay for one of each! That is exciting :)


----------



## Twinklie12

Yay Missy how fun!!!! DH jus started talking names again and to my surprise actually found some we agree on! I was expecting a lot of arguing. Now I think I am the commitment phobe not wanting to commit yet! Haha


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Missy! Woooo for 1 or each! :)


----------



## Missyann

One of each, how exciting!

Today after my 20-week appointment I got to see the different birthing rooms at the birthing center where I'll deliver. The bathtub in the room I liked best makes me think I should at least learn a little more about water birth just in case that tub is as comfortable as it looks.


----------



## GeralynB

Yay for one of each! So exciting



Missyann said:


> One of each, how exciting!
> 
> Today after my 20-week appointment I got to see the different birthing rooms at the birthing center where I'll deliver. The bathtub in the room I liked best makes me think I should at least learn a little more about water birth just in case that tub is as comfortable as it looks.

I wish there was a tub where I am delivering


----------



## MummyToAmberx

great news your on both teams.


----------



## Pussy Galore

lovinglife28 said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> Do you ladies remember where you were feeling movements at about 18 weeks? The doctor said my uterus should be up near my belly button when I visit him on the 9th of this month, but I feel most of the movements about three inches below my belly button still.
> 
> I am just not feeling movement under my belly button and it's not fully underneath all the way yet. My dr said that the top of uterus should only be just at the belly button @ 20 weeks so I wouldn't be too concerned as you're only 18 weeks. I also checked several of my pregnancy books just now and they say the same thing about 20weeks. I'm sure there are always exceptions to the rule so some may have it happen later or earlier. I hope you find some peace and not worry yourself crazy until your next apt. :hugs:Click to expand...

I am one of those exceptions to the rule... at my 16 week apt with the mw, the top of my uterus was already just under my belly button! The mw was rather surprised but didn't seem concerned.

Congrats Missy - you must be thrilled!? :)


----------



## Cangaroo

Pussy Galore said:


> lovinglife28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> Do you ladies remember where you were feeling movements at about 18 weeks? The doctor said my uterus should be up near my belly button when I visit him on the 9th of this month, but I feel most of the movements about three inches below my belly button still.
> 
> I am just not feeling movement under my belly button and it's not fully underneath all the way yet. My dr said that the top of uterus should only be just at the belly button @ 20 weeks so I wouldn't be too concerned as you're only 18 weeks. I also checked several of my pregnancy books just now and they say the same thing about 20weeks. I'm sure there are always exceptions to the rule so some may have it happen later or earlier. I hope you find some peace and not worry yourself crazy until your next apt. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I am one of those exceptions to the rule... at my 16 week apt with the mw, the top of my uterus was already just under my belly button! The mw was rather surprised but didn't seem concerned.
> 
> Congrats Missy - you must be thrilled!? :)Click to expand...

My uterus was at my belly button at 16 weeks too. The student midwife couldn't find the heartbeat with the Doppler as she was looking way too low down! The midwife took over and found it immediately when she moved the Doppler higher up. 

I still feel movements below my belly button now, none as high up as my belly button.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I feel kicks low, pubic bone.
Feel head above my belly button.


----------



## Missyann

I pretty much feel kicks all over since he started moving more. This morning he woke me up with kicks on the lower left side.


----------



## salu_34

Congrats on all the new gender reveals :)
One week tomorrow until my 20 week scan, and hopefully baby cooperates so I don't have to pay for a private gender scan !

Feeling lots of flutters since I woke up this morning. OH said he felt something last night, but I don't think so, lol. I can't wait until actual kicks start happening.


----------



## laurarebecca1

I feel most kicks above my belly button now and that's where I can see them too! I think she's still head down like at the scan! Can't believe I'm nearly 22 weeks, it's flying by!!


----------



## trumpetbeth

We are officially team blue!! We got to see Archer Grayson yesterday. He was laying face down the whole time so we have to go back in 3 weeks so they can look at his face and his heart. We are so excited!!


----------



## Anaconda

4 more days and we get to see what parts this bubs has :)

Question ladies: Are you're bellies hard? Weird question, I know. I remember with my first my stomach was harder but this time around it's SO squishy still. I've had a few people tell me they can feel baby here and there on there own bellies but when I try on my own tummy I get nothing! Even when I lie down! I am a bit bigger as I still have baby weight from my first... But I didn't expect to feel so squishy still :(

I guess all that matters is I do feel baby moving and squirming around... just haven't felt it on the outside yet.

Ok, weird question over.


----------



## MarieMo7

Congrats on little Archer, Beth! Love the name. 

Anaconda, I'm squishier too. I think it's the loosened muscles from last time...and extra fat! 

20 weeks today - halfway! Eek!

Side note, you know it's going to be a fun day of traveling when you WAKE UP with heartburn. Ugh. Haven't eaten anything and I'm already struggling.


----------



## GeralynB

I have the follow up to my anatomy scan today since little man wasn't cooperating last time.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Marie that happens to me aswell, random outburst that nearly makes me sick on the spot.


Beth - congrats on team blue


Mine deffo still breech. 
I cant see baby yet, my belly only more firm when i stand up. Sit/lying i just look like i ate to many burgers lol


----------



## salu_34

My belly seems a bit harder today than most days. Usually in the morning it's more squishy but not today. Also feels a bit tighter. Can't believe Saturday will be the half way mark. It's seems like just yesterday I took the test !


----------



## Rame

MissyLissy said:


> Eeek! Ladies... It's official! I get to play for both teams!!! :blue: :pink: :oneofeach: coming our way!
> 
> I had a small amount of spotting yesterday and called my doctor today. She had me come in just to be on the safe side and I got a surprise, unplanned ultrasound and confirmed genders! Most importantly, the spotting is likely not pregnancy related- I have a little water filled cyst right inside my vajayjay (nothing much to worry about) that was likely causing the minor bleed. TMI alert! My cervix looks good and is nice and closed, so phew! That was my worry yesterday.
> 
> But yes... I feel confident enough now, so PK you can update babies genders on the front page. :cloud9:

How exciting!! Congrats the blue and pink MissLissy!!! :happydance:


----------



## Rame

Welcome to team blue Beth! Our boys are going to keep us busy soon! haha :happydance: Love the name!

Ok, I saw recent posts talking about weight gain *groans*. Ladies you got it good! I've already gained ... ok don't judge me!... 20 pounds :cry: They all say it's in my belly, but by golly I feel huge and heavy! Sigh. Oh well so long as bubba's healthy!


----------



## Rame

Anaconda said:


> 4 more days and we get to see what parts this bubs has :)
> 
> Question ladies: Are you're bellies hard? Weird question, I know. I remember with my first my stomach was harder but this time around it's SO squishy still. I've had a few people tell me they can feel baby here and there on there own bellies but when I try on my own tummy I get nothing! Even when I lie down! I am a bit bigger as I still have baby weight from my first... But I didn't expect to feel so squishy still :(
> 
> I guess all that matters is I do feel baby moving and squirming around... just haven't felt it on the outside yet.
> 
> Ok, weird question over.

Mine's mostly squishy I think, but sometimes I feel certain parts harden and I think that's when lil bubs is pressing against it, or I like to imagine him stretching and yawning :laugh2:


----------



## GeralynB

Rame I've also gained around 20 lbs. I think it's all in my belly too. I haven't been eating excessively or unhealthy so I'm not worried about it


----------



## DragonflyWing

Congratulations, MissyLissy! I'm jealous that you got to find out early, still 5 days to go for me! :)

I have actually lost about 5 pounds from my pre-pregnancy weight so far. My doctor says she doesn't want me to gain more than 15 pounds all together (I started out overweight), so she's not concerned that I've lost a little. I'm hoping not to gain much at all.


----------



## GeralynB

23 week bump
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## laurarebecca1

My bump is super hard!! Its almost hurting it's that hard lol it's like that from the moment I wake up to the moment I go to bed! 

I've gained about 14 pounds so far. :( But I think a lot is in my bump because it's huge!!! 

I still suprise people at work when I turn around with this giant bump because from the back you can't tell I'm pregnant!


----------



## salu_34

My mom actually says that I look like I've lost weight and gained weight where my bump is, which apparently is a good thing. Then I tell her to look at the double chin I have forming, lol.

It's crazy how when I sit, bump goes squishy and when I stand it gets hard. Been feeling flutters all throughout the day today, which I love :)


----------



## cncem

Rame, I've also already gained 20 pounds, it is a little tiny bit depressing to see that scale going up so much, but I'm doing my prenatal pilates and cutting out sugary soda and sweets so maybe I won't gain so much so fast. 

Geralyn, your so cute!! I'll get a bump pic up tonight, as my bump always looks bigger at night. 

Happy halfway Mariemo!! I stayed up till midnight last night and as soon as the clock read 12:01 I shouted "happy halfway" at my husband, it startled him, it was funny. Mariemo, I'm taking omeprazole (prilosec) and I don't get heartburn ever. My doc prescribed it, but it is also over the counter, and safe for pregnancy. 

My bump is super hard and tight in the morning and my back hurts for the first little while of the morning, I wonder if I have bh contractions at night. 

Good luck Anaconda, I hope you get what you want, although a healthy baby is all that matters to me.


----------



## apple_20

I think I've put on 10ish pounds so far most of it in the last two weeks I think. Been buying maxi dresses got a real bump going now :)

Congrats on all these great scans x


----------



## busytulip

Hi can I be added to this group? I am due Oct. 30th but babies come when they want so I could always go over. We are team :yellow: and can't wait for our little surprise to arrive.


----------



## Jalanis22

Ladies i have a question, with my daughter i never felt like the rib cage moving or anything haha thats if its that but with this pregnancy it happens randomly suddenly here goes the ques....when im sitting down or trying to reach for something i feel like a big poke under either side of my boobs right where the ribs belong and i know kts not baby because i feel my baby lower down and this what i get it feels like if someboy poked me out of nowhere and i make a sudden move because it actually scares me...i needa call the dr and ask if this is normal.


----------



## Twinklie12

trumpetbeth said:


> We are officially team blue!! We got to see Archer Grayson yesterday. He was laying face down the whole time so we have to go back in 3 weeks so they can look at his face and his heart. We are so excited!!

Congrats on the blue bump! Hope they get what they need at the next scal. Exciting you get to see him again!


----------



## Twinklie12

In the first tri I lost 3 pounds, since then I have gained those back and I am up two pounds. My belly and boobs are dfinitely bigger so I think all of my healthy eating must have made me lose weight in other areas. Now that I am feeling more hungry I hope the weight doesn't just pile on! I'm a tad overweight to start so I'd like to keep my weight gain around 25 pounds, but I know my Mom said she gained 50-60 pounds with her pregnancies! She said she also ate tons of whatever she wanted the whole time she was pregnant and was a waif to begin with, so totally different I think. 

My belly is definitely harder when I stand, and in the evening. I feel like I look WAY bigger/more pregnant after dinner! 

I still haven't really felt anything I could definitely say was baby.... but my anterior placenta could be to blame. :/

I had my first nightmare that baby's face was deformed. After seeing a weird ultrasound pic, it's finally made it into my crazy preggo dreams. In my dream, the nurse called to ask if either DH or I had very odd faces, they wanted to know if this was genetic! haha. I'm crazy. Glad I get to see her again July 14th. :)


----------



## Princesskell

Lovetoteach86 said:


> I want to try and make my first baby quilt, so I cut and pasted some fabrics I found, and I need help choosing the best combination. So far the room is a painted a light purple, kind of a lavender with a slight hint of pink, and the armoire is a very pale blue (my husband refuses to repaint the armoire). I have attached a picture of the room as is, and then a few quilt pattern ideas. Which one do you like?
> View attachment 780485
> View attachment 780487
> 
> 
> View attachment 780489
> View attachment 780491
> 
> 
> View attachment 780493
> 
> 
> P.S. Sorry my post is so big :blush:

 I like the last one xxx



MissyLissy said:


> Eeek! Ladies... It's official! I get to play for both teams!!! :blue: :pink: :oneofeach: coming our way!
> 
> I had a small amount of spotting yesterday and called my doctor today. She had me come in just to be on the safe side and I got a surprise, unplanned ultrasound and confirmed genders! Most importantly, the spotting is likely not pregnancy related- I have a little water filled cyst right inside my vajayjay (nothing much to worry about) that was likely causing the minor bleed. TMI alert! My cervix looks good and is nice and closed, so phew! That was my worry yesterday.
> 
> But yes... I feel confident enough now, so PK you can update babies genders on the front page. :cloud9:

 oooooo congrats Missy. Glad the spotting was nothing serious :hugs:



Anaconda said:


> 4 more days and we get to see what parts this bubs has :)
> 
> Question ladies: Are you're bellies hard? Weird question, I know. I remember with my first my stomach was harder but this time around it's SO squishy still. I've had a few people tell me they can feel baby here and there on there own bellies but when I try on my own tummy I get nothing! Even when I lie down! I am a bit bigger as I still have baby weight from my first... But I didn't expect to feel so squishy still :(
> 
> I guess all that matters is I do feel baby moving and squirming around... just haven't felt it on the outside yet.
> 
> Ok, weird question over.

My belly is much squishier than last time. Thank you so much for your weird question because it was getting me down, I have an anterior placenta this time so I wondered if that was why :shrug: xxx



trumpetbeth said:


> We are officially team blue!! We got to see Archer Grayson yesterday. He was laying face down the whole time so we have to go back in 3 weeks so they can look at his face and his heart. We are so excited!!

yeyyyyyy! :happydance: congratulations Beth....what a beautiful name xxx


busytulip said:


> Hi can I be added to this group? I am due Oct. 30th but babies come when they want so I could always go over. We are team :yellow: and can't wait for our little surprise to arrive.

Hello and welcome :wave: congratulations on your yellow bump :happydance: I will add you to the front page xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

Here's my week 19 bump.


----------



## Leinzlove

Saw our Little Lady today... Still a Lady! :)

Weight 10oz. 149bpm

Snug as a bug! <3
 



Attached Files:







2014-07-01.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Princesskell

Cute bump Twinklie!

And lovely pic Leinzlove...she does look comfy!

Xxx


----------



## GeralynB

Had my follow up sono... Little man cooperated and they got all the pics they needed. They said everything looks great. Got to see him opening his mouth and drinking the amniotic fluid


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## DissySunshine

cjwn I use my belly band with the only jeans I can still fit over my butt! It's nice but rolls up some...I guess that's a little uncomfortable for me. But I like that I can wear my jeans. I can't really afford new clothes atm.


----------



## littlefishygg

My bump last week, a friend commented on it saying she knows a lady who is 33 weeks pregnant with twins and she apparently looks the same size!! 
I haven't gained much weight (6 lbs) so far so it is all bump but I feel huge after her comments!
 



Attached Files:







1504109_10152943333252067_4481226015873860968_n.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## GeralynB

littlefishygg said:


> My bump last week, a friend commented on it saying she knows a lady who is 33 weeks pregnant with twins and she apparently looks the same size!!
> I haven't gained much weight (6 lbs) so far so it is all bump but I feel huge after her comments!

I think you look great!! Definitely not huge. Very cute bump!


----------



## cncem

Awww I love your bump littlefishygg! And geralyn too! I love the pregnant body, I think it is so beautiful. I adore my bump too, but I"m partial, lol. 

In other news, I just learned what V day means. Only 4 weeks to go until my baby can survive outside of the womb, with medical help of course. I find myself worrying Alot more this time around, about everything. Maybe it is just the experience of pre e last time, and my high bp this time.


----------



## Missyann

Cute bumps! I think my weight gain this month has been half bump, half boobs. I've been using belly bands since about 17 weeks because the few pairs of jeans and pants I can still button were too uncomfortable by afternoon. I still have several dresses and skirts I can still wear, but I am holding out as long as I can to buy more clothes.


----------



## MarieMo7

cncem, I took omeprazole with DD1, and it was awesome. I had full-blown acid reflux with her, though. Now it's just heartburn. But I have my 20wk appt tomorrow so I'll probably ask my OB for another script :)

So it's official, I LOOK PREGNANT. Like, to strangers, not just people who know me!

I was at the airport getting on the shuttle to take me back to my car, and the lady driving it stopped me and said "Oh no, let me get your luggage honey, you're preg.... (pause) Are you expecting?" LOL. Nice catch on her part, but I was super excited because a STRANGER said I was pregnant, and didn't have to question that maybe I just took a few extra stops at Dunkin' Donuts.

So yay. Big milestones today. Halfway. And I look pregnant. Whoohoo!


----------



## Twinklie12

Everyone's bumps are so cute!!!


----------



## Selaphyna

My bump is normally harder when I'm standing but when I sit it's all squishy. It does seem squishier than my last pregnancy. It gets hard sometimes when I'm laying down, and I'm not sure now if it's Pickle pushing out against my stomach or if I'm actually having BH. 

I am finally starting to gain weight. Lost 8 lbs in 1st tri, and held steady at that weight up until about two weeks ago (about 20 weeks). I've now gained 3 lbs since then. I'm also overweight so I've been told I shouldn't gain much. I gained 46 1/2 lbs with my son, but I was also 140 before I got pregnant with him. I was 222 before this pregnancy. So I'll need to talk to my doctor to find out how much she really wants me to gain from my prepregnancy weight. 

And I actually just popped out these past week or so. I was sitting in my computer chair at home, kind of reclining and relaxing and my OH look at me and says "You look pregnant." LMAO I just kind of said "duh". Most of my customers at work know I'm pregnant, so they have been commenting on it the past few days that I look pregnant now. But I don't think to people who don't know would know if I was pregnant or still just overweight.


----------



## MissyLissy

I'm up about 13 pounds pre-pregnancy. Most of that has occurred in the last couple weeks! :dohh: First tri I only gained 3 lbs total, but now I feel like I'm starting to pack it on exponentially! I'm already very obviously pregnant, and I know it will get much worse with two. I'm really, really hoping I can keep my weight gain under 40lbs total.


----------



## cncem

Now I'm stressing out about insurance. Before Obamacare we didn't have ins., so as a compromise my husband's boss gives him $500 a month in his bonus to pay for our ins. My kids have been on chip and thus we couldn't put them on our insurance we got through the healthcare Marketplace website (obamacare). I just got a letter saying that my husband now makes too much money for my kids to be on chip (now that he gets an extra $500 a month). I'm going to have to call the healthcare marketplace to find out a)if we can add my kids to our ins. b)how much more will it cost and c)will our deductable start over because it was a bitch but we just reached it. Anyone in US have any experience with this?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

22 weeks woo! love to see what this baby is doing its different from my girls.

Anyone got GTT coming up soon?


----------



## Princesskell

Awww Mariemo love that a stranger spotted your bump!! I love when it's at that proper stage :cloud9:


Mummytoamber does everyone have a gtt as standard?? I didn't do it last time? :shrug:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

PK no it isnt a standard thing. 

If you have bmi over 30 (in uk) you are tested. If your parents have diabetes. 

Im having it due to my bmi but my grandms has diabetes, if my bmi was below 30 i wouldnt need it. 

Really not looking forward to it as flat sugary drinks send my sickness crazy. 

We have got our cot bed :D John Lewis have one down to £70 from £200.


----------



## mandaa1220

Is gtt the drink? My dr mentioned it at my appt yesterday. She said we'll discuss it and everything next appointment end of July


----------



## MummyToAmberx

mandaa1220 said:


> Is gtt the drink? My dr mentioned it at my appt yesterday. She said we'll discuss it and everything next appointment end of July

yes to check for gestational diabetes. 
I managed to avoid it last time as it was walk in service, this time i got booked in at 12w :(


----------



## Twinklie12

Sorry about the health insurance issues. I am on insurance through work so I don't know much how any of that works. Good luck figuring it all out. 

Missy. We want a a bump pic! Haha

MarieMo, how fun!!! I sort of love having a bump. :)

Saw a friend tonight who had a 10 lb 11 oz baby. Yikes! She was two weeks late, tried induction for three days, then had a C section. Poor thing! Her little boy is super cute though. 

I took today off as we get the Fourth off as holiday so now I have a 4 day weekend. Going to check out two daycares this morning then lunch and shopping with my Mom! 
Need a beach bag, maternity swim suit, and will start scoping out cribs and such. :)


----------



## mandaa1220

Sounds like an exciting day! Have fun


----------



## GeralynB

I have my glucose test July 21. I'm pretty sure everyone in the US has to take it and it's up to your healthcare provider in the UK


----------



## salu_34

We've got to do them here in Canada ad well. Not too sure when I have to take mine.


----------



## Rame

Twinkle, I'm off today too! We have 9/80 where we get to take off every Friday off, and I'm off this Friday and since it's a holiday, I get to have Thursday too, woohoo! We're off camping today. Just somewhere near.. no roughing it for me especially with my condition. DD is super excited :)

cncem, sorry to hear about your troubles :( I'm not really familiar with it, as I get my insurance through work. I hope you're able to find a solution soon. You shouldn't have to worry about this, especially with the baby coming and all.

Yaaay Marie! Tickles ya pink, eh? :)

Geralyn, I agree, I think the glucose test is pretty mandatory here in the US? I think.. I know I had it with DD and I'm pretty sure I'll have it again sometime in the late 2nd tri or in the 3rd tri.


----------



## GeralynB

Rame- Have fun. I love camping!


----------



## DragonflyWing

I have my GTT on Monday, same day as my anatomy/gender scan. I have to do it early as I have some risk factors (overweight, mom has type 2 diabetes). I don't expect I'll have a problem as I had the same risks last time, plus twins, and I passed with flying colors.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Only 4 days until I find out the gender! :D


----------



## busytulip

Thanks for the add PK! I love how you added baby names to the front page as well!

I have been trying to read back and catch up, I look forward to sharing this journey with you all!


----------



## MarieMo7

cncem - I work in health insurance, I think I can help :)

Your kids losing chip coverage is a qualifying event for you to add them to your plan through the marketplace. You just need to contact them with the documentation ASAP.
As far as deductible, there are a couple of factors, mostly dependent on what kind of plan you're on. If you've met the family deductible, then adding more dependents on won't impact your deductible, as long as you don't switch plans. If you've only met individual deductible, then you may now be responsible for them as well.
So, if your deductible for family is 3k, and you've already met 3k, they'll move right along into coinsurance with you. 

I hope this helps - if you want some more clarification/explanation, PM me.


----------



## MarieMo7

Having a contraction RIGHT NOW. Weird.

Had my 20 week scan today. Add me to the list who has to go back for another scan because baby wouldn't cooperate. Need to see her heart valves. She's still a girl, though, so that's good! Little stinker moved around so much that the tech couldn't get any good pictures. Boo! She was super active. Also, doc said she's breech but that 97% of breech babies at 20 weeks will correct themselves by deliver.

She also said my cervix is very long, measuring 4.5cm, when normal for this stage is 2.5cm. She said that it's good because I don't have to be cautious about preterm labor, but bad because it very possibly means that my cervix isn't very favorable to labor - which was my big problem with DD1. Another issue with the VBAC. Hopefully that takes care of itself in the next 4 months!


----------



## cncem

Hopefully it does Mariemo! I had nightmares last night of having this baby preterm. Gah! Add that to the list of worries. At least you won't have that problem it sounds like.

I finally, Finally got my insurance thing figured out, after being on the phone all day trying to get my kids added to my insurance. There was a glitch in the system, something about my husband's income coming up zero, I don't know why, but the third lady I talked to got a supervisor and between the two worked it out. My premium will be about $50 more a month, but my deductable will stay the same, and as I've already just met it that's a relief. So that is done. At one point one gentleman I was talking to said I would have to be on medicaid because of my pregnancy if I qualified and I panicked because I would have to change docs and all, but we don't qualify, whew.


----------



## cncem

Oh, and about the gtt thing, I failed the one hour test with both of my previous pregnancies and had to go in for a four hour test, fasting, and passed that one both times. That was no fun at all. This time I had an early gtt, 1 hour test, no fasting and passed that one, but doc said I'd have to do another one later, so probably at next appt. Now I'm worried about having gestational diabetes, my mom has diabetes. I really have never been such a worryer, I guess it is just my bp and being "high risk" that has me worrying about every little thing this time around. Hopefully I pass the test and won't have to worry about that, on to the next worry, lol.


----------



## Missyann

Half-way there today, if my boy is a punctual as his momma.:happydance:


----------



## MissyLissy

MarieMo7 said:


> Having a contraction RIGHT NOW. Weird.
> 
> 
> She also said my cervix is very long, measuring 4.5cm, when normal for this stage is 2.5cm. She said that it's good because I don't have to be cautious about preterm labor, but bad because it very possibly means that my cervix isn't very favorable to labor - which was my big problem with DD1. Another issue with the VBAC. Hopefully that takes care of itself in the next 4 months!

Really? I had my cervix measured on Tuesday when I was concerned from my spotting. It was 5cm. My doctor said that looked great and stop worrying, and nothing about how maybe it might not be favorable for a VBAC. Oh well...I'll probably have a C Section anyway given twins, and of the two options, preterm labor scares me much more!


----------



## Twinklie12

Rame said:


> Twinkle, I'm off today too! We have 9/80 where we get to take off every Friday off, and I'm off this Friday and since it's a holiday, I get to have Thursday too, woohoo! We're off camping today. Just somewhere near.. no roughing it for me especially with my condition. DD is super excited :)
> 
> cncem, sorry to hear about your troubles :( I'm not really familiar with it, as I get my insurance through work. I hope you're able to find a solution soon. You shouldn't have to worry about this, especially with the baby coming and all.
> 
> Yaaay Marie! Tickles ya pink, eh? :)
> 
> Geralyn, I agree, I think the glucose test is pretty mandatory here in the US? I think.. I know I had it with DD and I'm pretty sure I'll have it again sometime in the late 2nd tri or in the 3rd tri.


My company does 9-80 too, I love it!!!


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies, haven't posted in a long time, and there's been so much stuff I don't know if I can properly catch up. :( Kind of in lurk mode as I have a LOT to do at home to get ready for baby. My house is such a mess :nope: and baby doesn't even have a room yet...hubby's giving up the "office." So we have our work cut out for us.

Also knocked for a loop because DH's best friend and his wife...they are family to us. They lost their baby boy at 22 weeks this past Saturday. :cry: So sad.

Had a bit of bleeding which sorta freaked me out though I thought everything was *probably* fine. Nurse just reassured me for a while but they did have me in after I complained about it a couple of times or so. Turns out I have a cervical ectropion which is a normal finding for preggie ladies and doesn't affect baby at all. But it means I can have light bleeding from time to time. Cervix is closed so nothing to hint at preterm labor. So I'm obviously happy about that.

Hope all the US ladies have a fun 4th. Now back to lurk mode for me until I can catch up on stuff. :(


----------



## laurarebecca1

My 22 week bump; I'm filling out a lot more on the top now! Anybody else feel ginormous?

Edit: and can you see my belly button, it's starting to pop with the top bit forming a hood, has anyone else got this?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 66.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dogtanian

Ive got another scan today,this will be my third one to check the heart.They are convinced nothing is wrong,but baby is in a funny position and they cant see the four chambers.Fingers crossed it all goes well today,and that he has changed position so they can get what they need.
:dust:


----------



## Jalanis22

Cute bump laura! I feel huge already and this little one is active enough...my belly button kinda looks like yours my bump is all round and on the belly button part it looks flat. With my LO my button didnt pop out at all so i hope it doesnt with this one.


----------



## apple_20

i know my bump is getting bigger as ive started using it as a shelf when sitting down. (just had my phone resting on it because DS was determined mummy needed her phone).

plus starting to get comments about bump- YAY i don't just look fat my belly button never popped last time just got very shallow. and i was HUGE


----------



## DissySunshine

My husband was weirded out about my belly button last night! He was like, "where'd it go!?" hahaha. Finally bought some of my own maternity clothes today. They actually fit. My hand-me-downs are nice but they were from a woman who is about 2 cup sizes bigger than me, so they were a bit baggy needless to say.


----------



## GeralynB

Since it's crappy weather here for the Fourth of July, DH is painting the nursery and I just painted a dresser for the nursery.


----------



## OhMJH

I found out on Tuesday that I'm having a little girl, due November 19th! 
https://i62.tinypic.com/vj97a.jpg


----------



## Princesskell

I've got the weird belly button too Laura :wacko:

So sorry eyemom to hear about your friends loss.

Hi OhMJH...we're you due on the 14th of November previously?? Don't know why I've got you down for a boy?? Congratulations on your pink bean :yipee:

Eeeeek! V-day is here...terrifying!


----------



## eyemom

My belly button kinda halfway popped this time before I even started showing!


----------



## Twinklie12

Eyemom so sorry for your friends loss. :(

Happy V day PK!!!

My bump is definitely rounder and more pronounced now. My belly button hasn't popped but it is a little less deep. 

US ladies where did you buy your crib? Too many options, overwhelming!


----------



## eyemom

I actually got ours from Walmart online before DD1 and it's great. It's Baby Mod brand, which is the same as DaVinci which is same as Million Dollar Baby. Just rebranded. Ours even came with the mattress, but I don't think they have a bundle like that right now for that brand. They do for others. Ours has been great.


----------



## Twinklie12

OhMJH said:


> I found out on Tuesday that I'm having a little girl, due November 19th!
> https://i62.tinypic.com/vj97a.jpg

 Congrats on team pink!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Selaphyna

Twinklie12 said:


> US ladies where did you buy your crib? Too many options, overwhelming!


With my son, I don't remember where we bought the first crib he had. It was one of those that transformed into a day bed, and then full size bed later. It was metal. Well, bed was originally in my room, and at about 3 months old, we decided we needed to move DS into his own room, so my dad and son's father try to take it out of my room without taking it apart, and broke the bed. I was so upset. My mom and I went out that night and bought DS a new crib from Kmart. 

This one, haven't bought a crib yet or anything big. We are most likely just going to do a bassinet but I'm not sure. OH does not like cribs.


----------



## MissyLissy

eyemom said:


> Hi ladies, haven't posted in a long time, and there's been so much stuff I don't know if I can properly catch up. :( Kind of in lurk mode as I have a LOT to do at home to get ready for baby. My house is such a mess :nope: and baby doesn't even have a room yet...hubby's giving up the "office." So we have our work cut out for us.
> 
> Also knocked for a loop because DH's best friend and his wife...they are family to us. They lost their baby boy at 22 weeks this past Saturday. :cry: So sad.
> 
> Had a bit of bleeding which sorta freaked me out though I thought everything was *probably* fine. Nurse just reassured me for a while but they did have me in after I complained about it a couple of times or so. Turns out I have a cervical ectropion which is a normal finding for preggie ladies and doesn't affect baby at all. But it means I can have light bleeding from time to time. Cervix is closed so nothing to hint at preterm labor. So I'm obviously happy about that.
> 
> Hope all the US ladies have a fun 4th. Now back to lurk mode for me until I can catch up on stuff. :(


I'm so glad the bleeding is nothing serious for you! :flower: I also had a bit of spotting earlier this week...turned out to be a whole lot of nothing, but frightening none the less. Also so sad to hear about your friends' loss. :cry: An old high school friend of mine lost her baby at 21 weeks back in April due to PROM and I have to admit I think about that from time-to-time, especially as I edge closer to 21 weeks. So sad.


----------



## eyemom

:cry: so sorry for your friend. Similar story in this case. She lost amniotic fluid but did ok on bed rest for maybe 2-3 weeks. But then last Saturday she went to the bathroom and saw prolapsed cord. :(


----------



## salu_34

My 19+6 week bump, so I'm going to call it 20 weeks. Can't believe tomorrow will be the half way mark !! So excited for Thursday to "hopefully" find out what we are having !!

OH took the pic, and my bump looks a lot smaller when someone else takes the pic !


----------



## cncem

I'm sorry for your friend eyemom, and misslissy I can't even imagine. My mother in law lost her first daughter at 21 weeks too. 

Here is my bump at 20 weeks 2 days, at night and after a full meal.
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks 2 days.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 8


----------



## apple_20

Need your opinions As I'm lying in bed at 5am worrying. Yesterday I noticed reduced movements still felt some but not the normal pattern. Layed on my side felt 5 movements so felt a bit better. I've been awake for a hour drank a drink lay on my side and rubbed my bump -nothing. Is it too early to expect regular kicks? Think I'm going to call midwife just don't want to rush to a & e or anything


----------



## Dogtanian

apple-ive had this for a few days and then everything has gone back to normal.The midwife told me if you are under 25-26 weeks there isnt always a regular pattern,and they dont tend to worry about it.Of course there is no harm calling her just to make sure-good luck.
I had another scan yesterday and after lots of painful prodding,wiggling and jumping up and down they finally got to see the four chambers of the heart,so for now im done with scans.Baby has gone from 11oz to 1lb in two weeks,so growing nicely
:dust:


----------



## salu_34

apple_20 said:


> Need your opinions As I'm lying in bed at 5am worrying. Yesterday I noticed reduced movements still felt some but not the normal pattern. Layed on my side felt 5 movements so felt a bit better. I've been awake for a hour drank a drink lay on my side and rubbed my bump -nothing. Is it too early to expect regular kicks? Think I'm going to call midwife just don't want to rush to a & e or anything

 I get that too. Wednesday morning I was feeling a ton of flutters and then Thursday and Friday nothing much. It does worry me sometimes, especially since I cant listen to the heartbeat . Wish I could go in for monthly ultrasounds !


----------



## apple_20

Rang midwife who said they don't monitor until 27 weeks . Any movement at this stage is fine (she started wiggling a few hours later ) I've just had to ring again about these stomach pains I've been having but after paracetamol and a bath they seem to be improving. Guessing it's digestive.


----------



## Twinklie12

I can't feel baby at all yet! This anterior placenta is really doing a number I guess.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Twinklie12 said:


> I can't feel baby at all yet! This anterior placenta is really doing a number I guess.

i have an anterior placenta too and i didn't feel her kicking around my belly button until 20 weeks and 4 days and that was when i could see her kicking my belly as well (while i was on holiday!) and then when we got back, a few days later OH could finally feel her kick and see her as well!! i have been able to feel her kick really low down since about 13/14 weeks so i think my placenta is pretty much where my belly button is and not lower down! And literally in the last week; she is kicking all the time!

Don't worry, i reckon in the next few weeks you will be able to!!


----------



## enan88

OMG! soooo much to read! sorry I've been kind of gone! 
Everything is a mess a the moment, I'm in absolute rest and "off sick" until the baby is due as for my surprise my back started hurting. I went to my GP and he said I had the sciatica nerve pinched and decided to send me to the physio...
Then the phsysio had a good look and said luckily is not scyatica but is something worse... I have split pelvis and coccix (bone tail) and sacrum dystrophia!!!!! 

Yes ladies that's it! I didn't even knew something like this even existed!!!! Now everythime I walk I have to use crutches :( stopped working and just rest and rest until baby is born or pain wil get even worse....

I guess I 'll spend more time in here from now on!!!!

xx


----------



## Princesskell

enan88 said:


> OMG! soooo much to read! sorry I've been kind of gone!
> Everything is a mess a the moment, I'm in absolute rest and "off sick" until the baby is due as for my surprise my back started hurting. I went to my GP and he said I had the sciatica nerve pinched and decided to send me to the physio...
> Then the phsysio had a good look and said luckily is not scyatica but is something worse... I have split pelvis and coccix (bone tail) and sacrum dystrophia!!!!!
> 
> Yes ladies that's it! I didn't even knew something like this even existed!!!! Now everythime I walk I have to use crutches :( stopped working and just rest and rest until baby is born or pain wil get even worse....
> 
> I guess I 'll spend more time in here from now on!!!!
> 
> xx

Wow Enan that's crazy...I'm so sorry you're going through this. Your back must have been hurting big time. I'm glad they've spotted it.
Hope everything is ok :hugs: xxx


----------



## mandaa1220

That's insane! I hope you start healing soon!


----------



## enan88

thanks ladies! 
It's very sore but I'm trying not to take too many painkillers as I don't think they are too good for my boy. 

I will have it for the rest of my pregnancy and will go away once baby is born and everything returns to its place as the physio said. But the bad news is that I will have it for every single pregnancy, but next time I will know what to do and won't need to stay at home and rest or use crutches :)


----------



## cncem

I'm sorry Enan, that sucks. My lower back hurts deep down when I stand or sit for too long and it really hurts and I complain about it, I can't imagine going through something like that. At least it'll go away when baby is born and you have the rest of the time off.


----------



## GeralynB

Enan- sorry to hear about your back


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh enan so sorry!!!


----------



## eyemom

Enan that stinks I'm sorry. I hope you can still enjoy your pregnancy. <3


----------



## enan88

thanks for the messages ladies! I still can enjoy my pregnancy :) Is not that bad when you get told what to do, but I have to say is quite sore. 

cncem: Mine started like this and became worse, so go and get checked before gets worse. Hopefully is nothing but better safe that sorry 
xxx


----------



## mwel8819

Hello ladies! Hope you are all well and congrats on all the team pink! Wow! I go for my 20 week scan on Tuesday and I'm so nervous. I just want my baby to be healthy. It is getting harder and harder to find the heartbeat with my doppler but I think that is because the baby is moving around so much that I can't keep up. The gender reveal party is set for this Saturday and we have all the decorations. It's more like a shower. Haha! My family has spent a lot to make this special and I'm so blessed to have them!

Anyone else have their 20 week scan this week?


----------



## Twinklie12

Mwel enjoy the reveal!!! How fun.


----------



## Twinklie12

I bought my nursery bedding today, it's making me really excited! :happydance:


----------



## cncem

Happy Halfway Twinklie, and that bedding is so cute!


----------



## MarieMo7

Twinklie, so sweet!


----------



## Princesskell

Happy halfway Twinklie! Xxx

Looking forward to hearing about your scan mwel xxx


----------



## salu_34

mwel8819 said:


> Hello ladies! Hope you are all well and congrats on all the team pink! Wow! I go for my 20 week scan on Tuesday and I'm so nervous. I just want my baby to be healthy. It is getting harder and harder to find the heartbeat with my doppler but I think that is because the baby is moving around so much that I can't keep up. The gender reveal party is set for this Saturday and we have all the decorations. It's more like a shower. Haha! My family has spent a lot to make this special and I'm so blessed to have them!
> 
> Anyone else have their 20 week scan this week?

Mine's on Thursday, two days shy of 21 weeks ! I'll be nervous on Wednesday. Like you I hope everything is good and baby is healthy. I haven't had an ultrasound since 12+5 so it's been 8 weeks, baby is going to look a lot different !


----------



## Missyann

My 20 week scan is on Tuesday morning. I hope the little guy cooperates and the Dr gets all the pics she needs. He's been very active in the morning. OH even got to feel him kick yesterday. :happydance:

We're finally looking at all the baby stuff we need and making a list. Decorating is not my strength, so OH is in charge of decorating. I think she's going with a train theme. It will be fun to start getting the nursery put together. November will be here before we know it.


----------



## mandaa1220

We are ordering the crib today, since it's on sale! :D

Well... my mom is. She offered to buy it.
 



Attached Files:







Crib.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Princesskell

Beautiful crib mandaa. Xxx

Lots of scans this week...good luck with them all xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

I have my 20 week scan on Wednesday. I can't wait to find out the gender!


----------



## mandaa1220

Cangaroo said:


> I have my 20 week scan on Wednesday. I can't wait to find out the gender!

Good luck! So exciting... any thoughts either way?


----------



## Cangaroo

mandaa1220 said:


> Cangaroo said:
> 
> 
> I have my 20 week scan on Wednesday. I can't wait to find out the gender!
> 
> Good luck! So exciting... any thoughts either way?Click to expand...

DD has been convinced it is a girl from the very start. OH thinks girl. I'm leaning towards boy as I was so much less sick this time around but I'll be delighted either way!


----------



## Jalanis22

Jealous of the good kind ladies getting 20wk scans lol..wish my 29 wk acan was soon enough.


----------



## Princesskell

I'm finding it so much harder to stay :yellow: this time around! I know the surprise will be worth it but I'm driving myself mad wondering! I keep thinking of it as a 'he' but then lusting after girlie things again!

Lots of colour updating to do this week then! xxx


----------



## lovelyg4m3r

Hi everyone! :) My little boy is due November 1! :D 23 weeks and very excited! Can't wait to start the nursery!


----------



## mandaa1220

lovelyg4m3r said:


> Hi everyone! :) My little boy is due November 1! :D 23 weeks and very excited! Can't wait to start the nursery!

Congratulations! Starting on the nursery is super exciting! We started painting and ordered a crib this weekend!


----------



## lovelyg4m3r

We are painting our baby's room in a Super Mario theme! :D Its gonna be really cute! ME and the fiance are such nerds >.< But hey, had it not been for that, we wouldn't have met! :D


----------



## eyemom

Nerd love is some of the best kind. ;) Sounds like an awesome nursery. :thumbup:


----------



## Selaphyna

Jalanis22 said:


> Jealous of the good kind ladies getting 20wk scans lol..wish my 29 wk acan was soon enough.

i am too lol. I had one at 8w4d, and then at my last appointment, I was told that they don't do another one until 24w-28w. I have another doctor's appointment this coming wednesday, and hopefully we will set up my next u/s then. 

I've also been told we are staying team yellow. My OH's parents came down this way on the 4th, and they asked if we were going to find out, and my OH said no we aren't. So yeah....lol I still want to find out but again this is his first child so if he doesn't want to find out, I'll go along with it.


----------



## lovelyg4m3r

eyemom said:


> Nerd love is some of the best kind. ;) Sounds like an awesome nursery. :thumbup:

It will be, I am super excited, lots of outlet for my creativity! And yes it is, if it wasn't for our mutual love of video games I don't think we would talk as much as we do during this time apart


----------



## Twinklie12

Welcome lovely G! Love the nursery idea. :)


----------



## MissyLissy

Tomorrow I'll be 20 weeks and have my 20 week scan! Never been so excited for a Monday! Lol 

DH and I registered today. Well sort of. We got a good start, got overwhelmed and decided to take a break. It's so overwhelming for first time parents and we need double the stuff! I mean, how am I supposed to know what bottles or diapers or toys or swings my babies will tolerate and use? And don't even get me started on the big breast pump decision! I'm not even sure with twins if I'll be able to handle breastfeeding, though I really, really, really want to and will definitely try. But why buy the $200-300 equipment if I just can't? I know insurance will cover something, I need to look into it. And the list they give you at stores of things you "need" is massive- obviously just trying to sell lots of stuff. Oy.

Omg, I LOVE the Mario Bros nursery theme! What an ADORABLE idea! I've finally settled on a nature theme, focussing on owls for my nursery. Unisex for both my girl/boy babies. :) If we were having two boys though, I just might steel your Mario idea! I think that's too cute.


----------



## Twinklie12

I can only imagine how overwhelming it is wih twins! The Baby Bargains book did a good job of narrowing down what you do and don't need for a registry list. But I imagine no matter what doing it in parts is a good idea!


----------



## mandaa1220

Definitely check your insurance. Mine covers a breastpump 100% up to $500.


----------



## Twinklie12

I think I finally felt movement tonight!!!


----------



## MarieMo7

Ooh yay Twinklie! What a way to celebrate halfway :)


----------



## Princesskell

lovelyg4m3r said:


> Hi everyone! :) My little boy is due November 1! :D 23 weeks and very excited! Can't wait to start the nursery!

Welcome Hun...congratulations on your little blue bundle xxx :happydance:


----------



## lovelyg4m3r

Princesskell said:


> lovelyg4m3r said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! :) My little boy is due November 1! :D 23 weeks and very excited! Can't wait to start the nursery!
> 
> Welcome Hun...congratulations on your little blue bundle xxx :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you! :) I can't wait to meet him


----------



## apple_20

One more week until v day for me. And one more week of work left. (Which sounds like I can relax but I have a toddler so I imagine I'll be more tired!)

Who here is working right up till due ? I did this with DS it depends on the job you are doing I suppose.


----------



## MissyLissy

I'll be working as long as I possibly can. When I finally go on maternity leave, I won't be coming back to my current job. I'll be stepping down into a part time position with a drastically smaller salary and money will be tight, so I need to work my current job as long as possible for monetary reasons. I really wish I could leave soon though! My job is very demanding, high stress.

Also definitely looking into insurance to see what they'll cover for breast pumps. Have it on my to do list for this week.:thumbup:


----------



## enan88

I have my 20 w scan tomorrow and midwife appointment on wednesday :) 

My nursery furniture is getting delivered on Friday ! Yay! can't wait! So excited! All in ivory colour and quite modern :)


----------



## GeralynB

apple_20 said:


> One more week until v day for me. And one more week of work left. (Which sounds like I can relax but I have a toddler so I imagine I'll be more tired!)
> 
> Who here is working right up till due ? I did this with DS it depends on the job you are doing I suppose.

I'm finished with work already. I'm a teacher and since it's summer vaca I'm off and I won't be going back in Sept. I'm going to be a SAHM. 

DH painted the nursery over the weekend. We have a crib..it just has to be put together. I ordered curtains and a rug yesterday so everything is coming together.


----------



## enan88

Oh geralyn it sound so exciting! I'm leaving on holiday friday next weeks for whole month, so I won't really be able to do much to the nursery during the summer.


----------



## salu_34

I'll be working until about 2 weeks before my due date - depending on how I feel. I work at an at home daycare and am the only teacher, so we'll see how strenuous it gets on my body towards the end.
We are still cleaning out the room that will be the nursery :( I want it cleaned and painted by end of summer. It seems like it's taking forever.


----------



## Missyann

I'm working until the Friday before my due date, though I have the flexibility to work from home if I want to save some vacation.


----------



## apple_20

GeralynB said:


> apple_20 said:
> 
> 
> One more week until v day for me. And one more week of work left. (Which sounds like I can relax but I have a toddler so I imagine I'll be more tired!)
> 
> Who here is working right up till due ? I did this with DS it depends on the job you are doing I suppose.
> 
> I'm finished with work already. I'm a teacher and since it's summer vaca I'm off and I won't be going back in Sept. I'm going to be a SAHM.
> 
> DH painted the nursery over the weekend. We have a crib..it just has to be put together. I ordered curtains and a rug yesterday so everything is coming together.Click to expand...

Im a teacher too but since I'm with 3/4 year olds this time I'm quite glad to be finished early. We break up in a few weeks anyway and I can't imagine going back in September!


----------



## mandaa1220

apple_20 said:


> One more week until v day for me. And one more week of work left. (Which sounds like I can relax but I have a toddler so I imagine I'll be more tired!)
> 
> Who here is working right up till due ? I did this with DS it depends on the job you are doing I suppose.

I am. Can't afford not to.


----------



## DissySunshine

I'm a student going into Elementary Education, so I have to keep going to school and working until they put me in the hospital! I know it's going to be stressful, I just hope I can manage it. If I stop going to school now, I know I'll most likely never go back.

On a more positive note, the nursery is painted and has her name on the wall :) Now I just need some furniture!


----------



## GeralynB

enan88 said:


> Oh geralyn it sound so exciting! I'm leaving on holiday friday next weeks for whole month, so I won't really be able to do much to the nursery during the summer.

Yea, we're leaving on Friday for vacation. Going to Chicago and then to the Bahamas. We're not getting back until the end of July so I wanted the nursery painted before we left. Once we get back I'll start putting it all together. I want everything done by the end of the summer so I don't have to worry about it when I'm super big.


DissySunshine said:


> I'm a student going into Elementary Education, so I have to keep going to school and working until they put me in the hospital! I know it's going to be stressful, I just hope I can manage it. If I stop going to school now, I know I'll most likely never go back.
> 
> On a more positive note, the nursery is painted and has her name on the wall :) Now I just need some furniture!

Yea, it's always hard to go back to school once you stop


----------



## eyemom

I'm planning on working right up until baby comes. It's what I did last time. After I went into labor with DD(1), my husband called the office manager in the wee hours of the morning to tell her I'm out. It kinda stinks, but I'm self-employed, so I want to use whatever time off I can afford for actually being with my baby.


----------



## MarieMo7

I'll be working as long as I can. We definitely need the money too! Plus I imagine working in an office is less stressful on a big pregnant lady than running around after a 2 year old at home! LOL! I love my girl but she is a downright handful.

My EDD falls on a Wednesday, and Thursday of the following week is Thanksgiving in the US - so more than likely I'll make my EDD my last day at the office and just work from home until DD2 makes her way into the world. Maybe even earlier than that, just depends on how I'm feeling!


----------



## salu_34

I'm lucky that my EDD falls on a Saturday. But that may change come Thursday when I go for my 20 week ultrasound.


----------



## MarieMo7

I was 20+1 at my 20-week, and baby measured 19+5. My OB said that as long as it's within 2 weeks one way or another, they don't worry about it - baby's growth after 12 weeks tends to become very individualized and so there's a broader range of normal. She measured right on at the 12wk appt.

I checked my records, at my 20wk appt with DD1, I was 20+2 and she measured 19+5 as well, and I also measured right on at the 12wk with her. She was born 6lb10oz - I think I just make small babies :)


----------



## Twinklie12

I plan to work right up until I go into labor, but I work in an office. I also plan on working 100% from home starting at around 38 weeks. I was joking with everyone "no one wants my water to break in the office!". :)


----------



## salu_34

I hope this one is small. Lol. I can't imagine pushing something 9 lbs out haha. 

I've been having pains on my sides on and off throughout the day. Getting annoying :/


----------



## DragonflyWing

I had my 20 week scan this morning.


It's a boy!!

:happydance:

Everything looked good, although he was hiding his face and was facing forward, so they couldn't get a look at his spine or his lips/nose, so I have to go back in a month to recheck. I had my glucose test today, too, so I'm waiting anxiously for those results!


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats on your blue bump Dragonfly!!


----------



## laurarebecca1

I will be taking about 6-9 months off once she's here :D and will most probably stop beginning of October and will have 4-5 weeks to prepare final things for her! Luckily I'm stopping one job before I give birth and starting a new job when I go back after maternity leave and I'm from the UK so we can have a full year off paid if we want xxxx


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Hi ladies!!! I haven't been on much but wanted to share the news....

July 3rd I was 20+1 weeks and found out it was a GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!! We are soooo excited :) Team Pink!!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Congrats on the gender ladies! My LO was 7lbs 15oz...and i for sure know this little guy will be hyper lol he has a party in my belly every little while. He moves a lot and i love it.


----------



## cncem

Congrats Dragonfly on the Boy, yay!!! Boys are so much fun.

And Congrats KC on the girl, yay!!! Girls are fun too, lol. 

I'm a sahm, because daycare would be too expensive and not worth me working. It sucks, and I'm currently a little depressed because I never have any money to myself, ever. I got a speeding ticket last month and can't take defensive driving to dismiss it, so I have to rely on my husband to pay it or it'll go to warrant, and we don't have the money right now to pay it, with having to pay medical bills, so we just have to put it with the rest and hope it doesn't go to warrant. I won't be driving until we pay it because back in 2007 I had a warrant for unpaid speeding tickets and was pulled over and actually arrested, while my baby boy was in the nicu, I was only there for an hour but it was an awful experience. I really miss the independence of having a job, and sometimes god bless them but my kids drive me crazy and I wish I had a job to go to to have a break from them.


----------



## lovelyg4m3r

DragonflyWing said:


> I had my 20 week scan this morning.
> 
> 
> It's a boy!!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Everything looked good, although he was hiding his face and was facing forward, so they couldn't get a look at his spine or his lips/nose, so I have to go back in a month to recheck. I had my glucose test today, too, so I'm waiting anxiously for those results!

Congrats! My first u/s they couldn't see my boys face either, he was laying face down but he sure showed off his little boy parts! Ahaha must be a boy thing


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats on finding out te sex ladies, so exciting!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Ladies!! :)

I have small babies 6lbs 3oz, and 6lbs 12oz... Maybe this one will be 7lbs. But measuring just like my previous little ladies at this point. :)


----------



## Princesskell

DragonflyWing said:


> I had my 20 week scan this morning.
> 
> 
> It's a boy!!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Everything looked good, although he was hiding his face and was facing forward, so they couldn't get a look at his spine or his lips/nose, so I have to go back in a month to recheck. I had my glucose test today, too, so I'm waiting anxiously for those results!




KCwantsbaby said:


> Hi ladies!!! I haven't been on much but wanted to share the news....
> 
> July 3rd I was 20+1 weeks and found out it was a GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!! We are soooo excited :) Team Pink!!!

Ahhhhhhhh congratulations on the boy and the girl ladies! :happydance::happydance::happydance: how exciting xxx


I'm a primary school teacher and I plan to go back for a few weeks in September for the new year. If I go back at least one day I will get paid for the whole 6 week holiday, so I will just see how I get on. I am not in charge of a class so it will be easy for me to be flexible :shrug:
I'm so lucky I will be able totals almost a full year and return September 2015. Xxx


----------



## DissySunshine

Today is the most active my little sprout has been. She's kicked once or twice about every hour! It's such a weird feeling. Not especially fun when you need to use the restroom and are in the middle of a lecture class!


----------



## cncem

I have an anterior placenta this time, so I don't feel Macie very much, Sometimes I do, but not very strong. I didn't really feel alot of movement until about mid 18 weeks or so. With my other two I felt them early and alot by this time. 

Oh, I got the speeding ticket thing taken care of, I shouldn't have been speeding in the first place, you'd have thought I'd learned my lesson last time. My grandmother always told me, if you can't afford the ticket, don't speed. I was just so emotional this morning, it wasn't really that big of a deal, hormones I guess. :)


----------



## Twinklie12

Glad you got it taken care of cncem!


----------



## Selaphyna

I plan on working up until my due date, only because I need the money. Last time I worked up to a week before my EDD, mostly because I was already 2cm dilated and was told I could go at any time. I ended being induced two week later (when I was 41 weeks) and I was so bored for those two weeks, and trying everything I could think of to help induce pregnancy naturally.

I am taking a vacation the first full week of October (about a month before due date), only because I have to. Then they will use my other week of vacation as the waiting week for my short term disability. So who knows, Pickle may want to come early, lol.

I am hoping Pickle isn't big. I just found out this past weekend my OH was a big baby (around 10lbs). I was only a 6lb baby. I was worried about this with DS too, as his father was a 9lb baby. DS ended up being 7lb13.5oz. So I'm hoping Pickle will be closer to my weight like DS was. 

Anyone notice swelling? I have swelling of my ankles mostly because I'm on my feet a bit through the day. But on Friday, I noticed I couldn't put my rings on. I didn't attempted to put them on on Saturday, and didn't think about on Sunday. Well today I figured I'd try because I feel really naked without them, and luckily they went on. But I have a feeling in a month or so (if not sooner) I am not going to be able to wear them anymore.


----------



## lovelyg4m3r

My little guy has been wiggling around like crazy today! I cant really complain though because the last few weeks his sleeping schedule has been completely opposite of mine so I am glad he is awake while I am!


----------



## cncem

Selaphyna, my husband was a 10 pounder too, but they say it depends on the mother's birth weight and not the fathers, hopefully that is true.

I have alot of swelling in my feet and ankles, especially the left one but doc says it is ok every time I ask her about it, she says to drink more water (always the answer to everything isn't it?) and sleep with feet elevated above heart at night. My hands have swollen a little but not much, I can't get my wedding ring off, but I got it a little tight intentionally in the first place so I'd never lose it in the sink, or the meatloaf or whatnot.

And thanks twinklie, I have been so dramatic lately, every little thing is the end of the world, lol. What I didn't say was I had a chance to get it dismissed with a defensive driving class and now I have to pay the full amount, which is a bonehead thing,totally my fault for speeding in the first place, I missed the date etc. I deserve the light spanking of the speeding ticket, lol. Teach me to be more careful next time, and call on time.


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning all,

I've been away on a Hen Do for four days and can't believe how much I have missed! The Hen Do was great fun and a lovely break but it was tough not being able to drink and party as much as the others! :wacko:

Congrats on all the recent scans and gender reveals!

I am also planning on working as close to the birth as possible as I did with my first... although I do remember getting to around 36 weeks and finding it all a bit much! In the end, I made it to 38 weeks but was ready to finish at that point!

Good luck to those with scans this week :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I had my MW this morning and got the grumpy one, in and out in 5 mins. They really do put a downer on things. 

Ive started feeling baby with my hand yey!


----------



## sandilion

Hello all! I haven't been on for a while, been so busy with being pregnant, work, toddler... and getting the house ready for the market. I have painted the whole inside of the house myself, apart from the hard to reach spots! I am pretty impressed i managed all of it though while pregnant!

I have a lot of catching up to do ... wow pages!! Ill have a sit down with a cuppa shortly and have a read to see how you all have been doing.

We found out a couple weeks ago that we're having a girl! Very excited to be having one of each. I told DH we don't need anymore now! (He wants 3 kids)

We have decided on the name Melody Rose :)

Hope you all have been well! Ill skip back now and have a read to catch up on what's been happening.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Hi everyone. I might have posted here before but if I did it would have been a while ago. I was originally due November 19 th but now am due October 29th because I'm pregnant with twins: two girls!

I hope you don't mind me joining you all. I'm around the same place in babies development and milestones so I figure this thread would be most beneficial to join.

Just started to feel both babies this week so very excited about that!


----------



## Twinklie12

Welcoem babyhopes! congrats on twin girls, so exciting! matching tutus! haha


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats on all the gender scans!

It's V-day for me! :happydance:


----------



## Anaconda

So had the big ultrasound yesterday...

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee363/Loveurpetalways/Babyboy.jpg

It's a BOY!! :) He was very stubborn and after 1 hour I have to go back for more pictures


----------



## Missyann

I have my 20-week scan today. I'm excited to see how much he's grown and if he's still measuring big. I was 8.5 lbs and the donor was 9.5, so I'm guessing he'll probably be over 8.

Congrats on all the gender reveals!


----------



## Twinklie12

Happy v day geralyn!!!! And congrats on the gender scans!


----------



## MarieMo7

I was 7.5lbs and DH was 9.5lbs...DD1 was just over 6.5lbs. Glad she didn't take after her daddy!

So ladies, FINALLY. AHHHH.
Probably some TMI to follow...
So even though DH and I have been intimate since getting pregnant, I haven't had an orgasm since TTC. This happened with my last pregnancy too - my body just can't get there. So last night, I was tossing and turning and uncomfortable and crampy, and I must have woken up DH. He scooted over to me and started loving on me and...long story short, FINALLY had my first orgasm in 5 long months. I almost woke up my toddler, LOL, it was that good! Probably because it's been so long :haha:

Anyway. I'm sitting here at work with a big grin. Happy Mommy.


----------



## eyemom

Hahaha congrats Marie. :thumbup:


----------



## Twinklie12

hahaha Marimo, love it! good for you, girl!


----------



## DragonflyWing

Way to go mariemo! Haha! 


I've been having some swelling in my feet and ankles for about a week now. If I'm on my feet for a while, it's worse. I haven't been able to wear my wedding ring for months, my fingers swelled a little right off the bat. Last week I went for a walk with DH and the twins, and I had to take over stroller duty because swinging my arms was making my hands swell up like crazy. It was actually difficult to make a fist, everything was so tight. 

I've been drinking a lot of water, but I think I need to drink even more. The oddest thing happened yesterday. I peed when I woke up at 7:15am, and I was drinking water all day, but I didn't have to go again until 5pm!! It was so dark it was nearly brown...and my ankles and feet were super swollen, so most of the fluid I drank must have gone there. It was worrying! Today I'm guzzling water like it's going out of style.


----------



## Twinklie12

DragonflyWing said:


> Way to go mariemo! Haha!
> 
> 
> I've been having some swelling in my feet and ankles for about a week now. If I'm on my feet for a while, it's worse. I haven't been able to wear my wedding ring for months, my fingers swelled a little right off the bat. Last week I went for a walk with DH and the twins, and I had to take over stroller duty because swinging my arms was making my hands swell up like crazy. It was actually difficult to make a fist, everything was so tight.
> 
> I've been drinking a lot of water, but I think I need to drink even more. The oddest thing happened yesterday. I peed when I woke up at 7:15am, and I was drinking water all day, but I didn't have to go again until 5pm!! It was so dark it was nearly brown...and my ankles and feet were super swollen, so most of the fluid I drank must have gone there. It was worrying! Today I'm guzzling water like it's going out of style.


Sorry you've been dealing with that! The only other advice I have is to avoid salty and sodium filles foods, that makes you retain water. Good luck with the water guzzling! :thumbup:


----------



## cncem

Dragonfly, those symptoms worry me, have you spoken to your doctor? It sounds like pre e. I don't want to scare you, but urge you to call your doctor. Have you checked your blood pressure? 

Good for you Mariemo! :)


----------



## GeralynB

My bedding for the crib that I ordered from Etsy got delivered today. It looks so cute! I can't wait to put the crib together and put it on!


----------



## Missyann

20-week scan went very well this morning. The little guy cooperated and showed the tech all she needed to see. If we hadn't already known the gender we would now because he certainly wasn't being modest. We even got the 3D shot of his face, which I was not expecting. Now my opinion of 3D scans has changed and I'm glad to have that first real image of my son.


----------



## lovelyg4m3r

I wish my boy would cooperate for all my scans! He sure is happy showing us hes a boy, but not showing his face. :( We couldn't get a 3D one at the last 2 because he wouldn't show. And Ill only be getting one more u/s, if I do at all.


----------



## Princesskell

sandilion said:


> Hello all! I haven't been on for a while, been so busy with being pregnant, work, toddler... and getting the house ready for the market. I have painted the whole inside of the house myself, apart from the hard to reach spots! I am pretty impressed i managed all of it though while pregnant!
> 
> I have a lot of catching up to do ... wow pages!! Ill have a sit down with a cuppa shortly and have a read to see how you all have been doing.
> 
> We found out a couple weeks ago that we're having a girl! Very excited to be having one of each. I told DH we don't need anymore now! (He wants 3 kids)
> 
> We have decided on the name Melody Rose :)
> 
> Hope you all have been well! Ill skip back now and have a read to catch up on what's been happening.

Awwww congratulations on the baby girl...what a beautiful name :thumbup: xxx


BabyHopes1974 said:


> Hi everyone. I might have posted here before but if I did it would have been a while ago. I was originally due November 19 th but now am due October 29th because I'm pregnant with twins: two girls!
> 
> I hope you don't mind me joining you all. I'm around the same place in babies development and milestones so I figure this thread would be most beneficial to join.
> 
> Just started to feel both babies this week so very excited about that!

 awwww welcome and congratulations...more twinnies how exciting!! :happydance: xxx



Anaconda said:


> So had the big ultrasound yesterday...
> 
> https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee363/Loveurpetalways/Babyboy.jpg
> 
> It's a BOY!! :) He was very stubborn and after 1 hour I have to go back for more pictures

awww a cutie boy!congratulations xxx


I will get updating the front page. Lovely to hear about so many happy scans these last couple of days :cloud9: xxx


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## Missyann

cjwn said:


> This boy is also very active with kicking me all day every day, it makes me wince when he kicks my cervix and I get a sudden sharp sensation down there. Still can't feel movement with my hand though.

My boy was kicking in the cervix throughout the second half of my scan this morning. Maybe that explains the weird feeling I occasionally get at the bottom pelvis.


----------



## enan88

HI ladies!!! 

First of all; Congrats to all gender reveal and all healthy 20 weeks scans!! It's incredible that we are half way there already OMG!

Second: I had my 20 weeks scan today too!!! Woop wooop!!! Baby Oliver ( is the name we have decided ) was a big of a poser today! Not only when the sonographer started the ultrasound he was COMPLETELY curled up! Yes, like.. feet over his head!!!! she started to laugh sooo bad! Then he didn't want to get measured and of course everytime we tried to get a cute picture on a side he just decided to look up to front... so we only had front pics of him ( looks like an alien) and a funny poser pic that I'll try to post in a bit! Otherwise everyhting is great and I have a super healthy baby boy growing!!!!


----------



## salu_34

Congrats on all the 20 week scans this week. Thursday cannot come fast enough for mine !!

I just booked my newborn photo sessions today :)


----------



## GeralynB

salu_34 said:


> Congrats on all the 20 week scans this week. Thursday cannot come fast enough for mine !!
> 
> I just booked my newborn photo sessions today :)

I sent my deposit in for my newborn session too :)


----------



## salu_34

GeralynB said:


> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on all the 20 week scans this week. Thursday cannot come fast enough for mine !!
> 
> I just booked my newborn photo sessions today :)
> 
> I sent my deposit in for my newborn session too :)Click to expand...

My mom laughed at me when I told her. Said it was so early. I told her that you have to book early for newborn sessions !


----------



## GeralynB

Yea you definitely have to book early. Some of the photogs I was looking at suggest booking as soon as you get a BFP! They book up very quickly


----------



## lovelyg4m3r

I want my little guy to get here already! LOL I am tired of just sitting and looking at all his stuff, Especially this:


----------



## MissyLissy

I never had a chance to post yesterday. My 20 week scan went well! It took a loooong time. We were there two and half hours trying to get all the measurements on two squirmy babies! My daughter especially is very uncooperative! We got all of the images we needed though and everything looks good. They might need better images of our girl's heart because she was so wiggly, but I have to start going in every four weeks now for ultrasounds, so the doctor said they can just try to re-look in four weeks. My girl is still a girl, and my boy is still a boy. :cloud9: Twin 1 on the left is my son, and twin 2 on the right is my daughter. No good pictures of the two of them together unfortunately.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140707_1_8.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 6









IMG_20140707_1_18.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mandaa1220

MissyLissy said:


> I never had a chance to post yesterday. My 20 week scan went well! It took a loooong time. We were there two and half hours trying to get all the measurements on two squirmy babies! My daughter especially is very uncooperative! We got all of the images we needed though and everything looks good. They might need better images of our girl's heart because she was so wiggly, but I have to start going in every four weeks now for ultrasounds, so the doctor said they can just try to re-look in four weeks. My girl is still a girl, and my boy is still a boy. :cloud9: Twin 1 on the left is my son, and twin 2 on the right is my daughter. No good pictures of the two of them together unfortunately.

Great pictures... so incredible that there are TWO in you!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Missylissy: congrats on twins. I'm also pregnant with twins. How has your pregnancy gone so far?


----------



## MissyLissy

BabyHopes1974 said:


> Missylissy: congrats on twins. I'm also pregnant with twins. How has your pregnancy gone so far?

Aww! Congrats on the twins and welcome! Glad I'm not the only twin mama here!!! :) My pregnancy so far has been very smooth sailing *KNOCK ON WOOD*! I had very little MS and all is well so far. Had a bit of spotting last week which turned out to be nothing serious at all, and that's been my biggest scare to date. It took me a bit to get pregnant... 2 years, 1 loss, and 5 IUIs.... But so far actual pregnancy has been nicer to me than TTC was. Gosh I hope I didn't just jinx myself! Lol How about for you? Is this your first? I have nothing really to compare this pregnancy to, so not sure if it feels different or the same to single births. I'm guessing pretty similar.


----------



## Princesskell

enan88 said:


> HI ladies!!!
> 
> First of all; Congrats to all gender reveal and all healthy 20 weeks scans!! It's incredible that we are half way there already OMG!
> 
> Second: I had my 20 weeks scan today too!!! Woop wooop!!! Baby Oliver ( is the name we have decided ) was a big of a poser today! Not only when the sonographer started the ultrasound he was COMPLETELY curled up! Yes, like.. feet over his head!!!! she started to laugh sooo bad! Then he didn't want to get measured and of course everytime we tried to get a cute picture on a side he just decided to look up to front... so we only had front pics of him ( looks like an alien) and a funny poser pic that I'll try to post in a bit! Otherwise everyhting is great and I have a super healthy baby boy growing!!!!

Bless him! Love the name...will he have a middle name? Xxx


----------



## BabyHopes1974

MissyLissy said:


> BabyHopes1974 said:
> 
> 
> Missylissy: congrats on twins. I'm also pregnant with twins. How has your pregnancy gone so far?
> 
> Aww! Congrats on the twins and welcome! Glad I'm not the only twin mama here!!! :) My pregnancy so far has been very smooth sailing *KNOCK ON WOOD*! I had very little MS and all is well so far. Had a bit of spotting last week which turned out to be nothing serious at all, and that's been my biggest scare to date. It took me a bit to get pregnant... 2 years, 1 loss, and 5 IUIs.... But so far actual pregnancy has been nicer to me than TTC was. Gosh I hope I didn't just jinx myself! Lol How about for you? Is this your first? I have nothing really to compare this pregnancy to, so not sure if it feels different or the same to single births. I'm guessing pretty similar.Click to expand...

It also took us two years and, for us, 8 iuis. Sounds like we had similar experiences. I was on clomid for five months. We were close to calling it quits and adopting instead. I feel very fortunate it finally worked, even though twins are for me stressful to think of what could go wrong. 

Congrats on your pregnancy ! I look forward to reading more posts!


----------



## Cangaroo

We're team :pink:!! The scan was great. Everything was perfect! The baby was very wriggly and wouldn't pose for photos so the pictures aren't great, though! Can't wait to re-use all my daughter's beautiful clothes.


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats on team pink!


----------



## Twinklie12

Yay Missy so glad the scan went well, awesome pics! 

And congrats Cangaroo on team pink!


----------



## MissyLissy

BabyHopes1974 said:


> MissyLissy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyHopes1974 said:
> 
> 
> Missylissy: congrats on twins. I'm also pregnant with twins. How has your pregnancy gone so far?
> 
> Aww! Congrats on the twins and welcome! Glad I'm not the only twin mama here!!! :) My pregnancy so far has been very smooth sailing *KNOCK ON WOOD*! I had very little MS and all is well so far. Had a bit of spotting last week which turned out to be nothing serious at all, and that's been my biggest scare to date. It took me a bit to get pregnant... 2 years, 1 loss, and 5 IUIs.... But so far actual pregnancy has been nicer to me than TTC was. Gosh I hope I didn't just jinx myself! Lol How about for you? Is this your first? I have nothing really to compare this pregnancy to, so not sure if it feels different or the same to single births. I'm guessing pretty similar.Click to expand...
> 
> It also took us two years and, for us, 8 iuis. Sounds like we had similar experiences. I was on clomid for five months. We were close to calling it quits and adopting instead. I feel very fortunate it finally worked, even though twins are for me stressful to think of what could go wrong.
> 
> Congrats on your pregnancy ! I look forward to reading more posts!Click to expand...


I totally know what you mean about the extra worry with multiples. But.... I'm trying to stay positive and not think of worries. There is a much bigger chance that everything will go right for us than wrong at this point. :flower: I think after you've struggled to conceive, had losses, whatever, it's much easier to dwell on worries and not completely let yourself be happy. Congrats so much on your baby girls!


----------



## Twinklie12

My friend IRL just had beautiful, healthy twin identical girls. Plenty of healthy twin pregnancies... you girls and your babies will be just fine!


----------



## Jalanis22

I cant believe we are all halfways ladies!


----------



## Selaphyna

Had my appointment this morning. Was almost late because I couldn't seem to wake up lol. 

Everything looks/sounds good. My BP was great 111/68. And according to scale I gained 2lbs since last appointment 5 weeks ago. Doctor had trouble finding heartbeat because Pickle was very active. Everytime she would find it, Pickle would move away from it, lol. Finally she got it, and HB was 140, which it's been that the last few times I've been in.

They still have me in their system as 23w1d (according to my lmp, verses me being 22w4d by dating scan). 

I was told by the receptionist that I should have had my u/s already (even though I asked about it 5 weeks ago). But that is now scheduled for next wednesday. I told my OH to make sure he gets time off for it, so hopefully that happens. 

Next appointment is 5 weeks from today, I have to go in half hour before to drink the syrupy drink. Then after appointment, get the blood drawn. Also told that this appointment would be where I'd get my Rhogam shot and other blood draws for other things, lol.


----------



## Princesskell

Cangaroo said:


> We're team :pink:!! The scan was great. Everything was perfect! The baby was very wriggly and wouldn't pose for photos so the pictures aren't great, though! Can't wait to re-use all my daughter's beautiful clothes.

Woohoo! :happydance: congratulations. Wonderful news about your wriggly little pink bundle! Xxx


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I had my anatomy scan done today, almost halfway there! Everything measured right on schedule, or a little ahead of schedule, and they got all the measurements and pictures they needed. She was facing my back and hiding very, very low down on my right side though, so they only got one picture of her face. So glad that everything went well, and I picked up some compression hose today too for my painful varicose vein on my right knee. Spending the rest of my day off playing around with digital scrapbooking for my baby scrapbook.


----------



## DissySunshine

Question, if a baby (my baby, specifically) is breach at the u/s, how long does it take for the baby to meander into the correct position? Or does her position constantly change? When I went in for the scan, her body was entirely vertical, with her feet near my hoo-hah and her head near my belly button...almost like she's ready to parachute out! Just curious, because my sister was born breach and her son got caught on her pelvic bone during labor.


----------



## littlefishygg

DissySunshine said:


> Question, if a baby (my baby, specifically) is breach at the u/s, how long does it take for the baby to meander into the correct position? Or does her position constantly change? When I went in for the scan, her body was entirely vertical, with her feet near my hoo-hah and her head near my belly button...almost like she's ready to parachute out! Just curious, because my sister was born breach and her son got caught on her pelvic bone during labor.

At my 16 week scan mine was head down and by the 20 week scan he was breech so I think at this point they can move around fairly easily whilst there is still plenty of room to. I'm guessing it isn't until another month or so more that it becomes harder for them to turn completely over.


----------



## GeralynB

I think they don't really start to worry about the baby being breech until after 29 weeks. there's still plenty of room for them to move around now. My little guy was head down at my scan at 21 weeks and still head down at 23 weeks at my follow up scan. I hope he stays that way


----------



## MissyLissy

My little girl was breech last week at 19+1, and was head down at 20w even. I'd say at this point they are flipping around a lot.


----------



## Missyann

Mine was breech at the u/s yesterday and I am convinced he did a flip last weekend and had been head down before that.


----------



## DissySunshine

Alright, thanks! I can't imagine going through what my mom did in '75...they caught my sister's position too late for a C-section, and it was too late to give my mom an epidural...it just about split that woman in half!


----------



## cncem

Are any ladies going to do maternity pics and if so when? My best friend is a photographer and can't wait to do my maternity pics and family pics, and I don't think I'm big enough, even though my tummy is pretty big and round. I'm thinking sometime in Sept. What does anyone else think?


----------



## cncem

Ooooh dissy, ouch!! I'm crossing my legs just thinking about that. Glad your mom and sister where ok though. Technology has come along way in what seems like a short amount of time.


----------



## eyemom

I think I've heard 7 mos or so is the ideal time to do it, but I can't remember! Because you're nice and big but maybe not looking so uncomfortable yet. ;)


----------



## mandaa1220

My maternity pics are scheduled for september 27th.


----------



## GeralynB

For Maternity pics they recommend after 30 weeks. I don't know what I'm going to do yet. I already booked newborn photos...not sure if we'll do maternity yet


----------



## cncem

Good, that is what I was thinking, and I'll be about 7 months when we do it. She can't wait to do newborn pics as well. That is the good thing about having a best friend thats a photog. She was my maid of honor at my wedding and had her assistants do the pics.


----------



## eyemom

very handy indeed :D


----------



## lovelyg4m3r

BLAH! I Am at the point where I can't hunch over at my computer anymore, it hurts the hell out of my ribs. Why is this desk so short!?!?!


----------



## eyemom

Heh I'm finding this pregnancy is good for my posture (maybe). I can't slouch even if I want to. :)


----------



## Cangaroo

During my scan yesterday, the baby started if breech, then wtiggled around to being transverse DURING the scan! They change position so much at this point.


----------



## salu_34

I don't think I'm going to do maternity pics. I've already got my newborn session booked so only really have the $$ for one. My dad as taking some photography classes so when I go to visit him later this summer I may just get him to take some nice pics of me and the bump :)


----------



## Pussy Galore

My little one is moving around so much (and it lovely to finally feel movement even with an AP!)!

I am fairly sure that with my first they didn't even worry about her position until much nearer the birth?

She did cooperate and was head down and engaged from about 36 weeks from what I remember (how is memory so bad at the mo?!! :wacko:)

Happy to be corrected though!


----------



## apple_20

My lo was breech at 20 week scan but at that point they are so tiny they move a the time. We shall see at my 3d scan in august :)

I had a c-section due to DS being breech he was always breech a never turned (even with ecv) though the didn't start worrying unt after 30 weeks abd even then they kept saying oh he might turn yet.

With this being my second I've got an even better chance of baby Turing (more space)


----------



## salu_34

Anatomy and gender scan in t-minus 3 hours ! Can't wait to find out what we're having ! :)


----------



## GeralynB

salu_34 said:


> Anatomy and gender scan in t-minus 3 hours ! Can't wait to find out what we're having ! :)

Yay! So exciting!!


----------



## Princesskell

salu_34 said:


> Anatomy and gender scan in t-minus 3 hours ! Can't wait to find out what we're having ! :)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeek!:happydance:


----------



## MarieMo7

My baby is breech right now (explain why I can feel her kicking down low ALL THE TIME) - my doc said that between 24-28 weeks, 97% of breech babies will turn head down. I guess the head at that point weighs enough to steer it in the right direction.

We had maternity pics done with my 1st when I was 33 weeks. We'd planned it the week before but it was raining so we had to reschedule. I think they turned out great! Lovely noticeable bump, but not nasty uncomfortable. Plus any later would have put us into July...in Texas...YUCK. No thanks.

We'll get maternity pics done this time but probably as a family mini-session (my photog chargers $100 for 5 edited pics, 15 minute session - so worth it). I'm thinking early October (6-7 weeks out) so we can do them at the arboretum with all the pretty fall colors. I'll just wear something extra-snug and pregnant-looking ;) I think it's a little different having a kid already. The focus isn't as much on "I'm pregnant!" as it is "we're pregnant!" - as a family. Which is cool in its own way.


----------



## Missyann

My posture has gotten worse because if I sit up straight at my desk, the baby constantly kicks me in the pelvis. I assume he's annoyed, so I sit back. I do have a chiropractor recommendation from a woman in my yoga class, so if all else fail, I'll just have the inevitable back issues fixed later.


----------



## Jalanis22

23 weeks todayy :yipee:


----------



## cncem

Awesome Jalanis! Can't wait till I'm there


----------



## Twinklie12

Can't wait to hear salu!!!!


----------



## Twinklie12

What kind of prices are you ladies finding on newborn sessions? I got a few quotes and the range is huge. And none of them seem to offer up a CD of all the edited photos, and then somehow I feel like a jerk asking as I know they want me to buy their high priced prints. 

One photog was $75 for the session, another started at $350 for just the session... yikes!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

We probably won't get professional photos at all because of the cost. We are having twins, which doubles the costs of a lot of things and I can't work for probably six months so finances will be very tight. 

Right now I'm researching how I could work from home but there are a lot of scams out there offering work and taking your money.


----------



## salu_34

Attached Files:







10550419_10152315533538382_1316409703_o.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## busytulip

Congrats on team pink Salu!!!


----------



## mandaa1220

Newborn pictures with my wedding photographer, who also did my boudoir shoot, engagement shoot, and will be doing my maternity pictures, are $150 for a 90 minute session. That includes a USB with rights to all the photos she takes and edits.


----------



## apple_20

Congrats on team pink!


----------



## DragonflyWing

What is a boudoir shoot?


----------



## MarieMo7

My photographer charges $300/$325 (weekday/weekend) for a 1-hour session with 12 hi-res edited digital images. For $425/$450, it's 2 hours and 20 digital images. She's pricier than some, but her work is stunning. The best I've seen. She got my kid on the cover of a magazine this last spring - she's really, really amazing.

And at first I kind of balked at the idea of only getting a limited number of pictures, but then I realized - I got about 50 pics from my maternity session, and about the same from my daughter's newborn session. I printed and frame 1 maternity pic, and 3 newborn pics. With more limited options, she can (with her photographer eye, and not me with my mom eye, where every picture is amazingbecauseitsmybaby) pick out the best ones for me. And then I have less to weed through. And they'll really, actually be amazing.


----------



## MarieMo7

BTW, since when is a pomegranate bigger than a banana?
Someone at thebump.com needs to review the produce section again...


----------



## GeralynB

DragonflyWing said:


> What is a boudoir shoot?

A boudoir shoot are sexy pics of yourself...usually they're taken before your wedding and given to OH as a wedding gift. I did them...it was fun to do


----------



## kazine

For anyone due on 31st Oct.. (and living in greenwich mean time zone..)

https://www.timeanddate.com/countdo...0=136&fg1=d390c2&fg2=99dbd4&msg=Viability+Day 

:D


----------



## Princesskell

Ah congratulations Salu! I was sure you were having a boy...I am wrong every time! I will update you on the front page xxx


----------



## BabyHopes1974

MarieMo7 said:


> BTW, since when is a pomegranate bigger than a banana?
> Someone at thebump.com needs to review the produce section again...

Hah! I was just thinking this the other day!


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats on team pink Salu!!!


----------



## cncem

Congrats on the girl salu!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Salu! Same LMP EDD! Found out the same day and both having girls! <3

Congrats!!! 

Kazine: Happy V DAY! Woooooooooooo!

That means November EDD's are starting Vdays today! :) x


----------



## Pussy Galore

Leinzlove said:


> Congrats Salu! Same LMP EDD! Found out the same day and both having girls! <3
> 
> Congrats!!!
> 
> Kazine: Happy V DAY! Woooooooooooo!
> 
> That means November EDD's are starting Vdays today! :) x

Ooh exciting! V day is such a big milestone :)


----------



## salu_34

It's hard to believe that we all pretty much have 4 more months and our little ones will be here !


----------



## GeralynB

It's my 5th wedding anniversary today. Can't believe how time flies. We're also leaving for vacation today...first to Chicago then to the Bahamas on Monday.


----------



## Twinklie12

Ooh enjoy vacation G, sounds amazing!


----------



## Rame

Congrats on your team pink Salu! My firstborn is a girl, and while there's drama (she's five now, so no surprises there! lol), there are also a lot of sweetness, and very fun momma and daughter bonding activities.

Geralyn, how fun! Happy anniversary! I wish I could travel, but I'm restricted on a lot of things right now, including long travels. Let us know how it goes! I will live vicariously through you tee hee

On the question of work, I will work for as long as I can, typically here they let you off two weeks before your due date. But because of my complete PP, and it doesn't resolve by my third trimester, I will likely have a scheduled c section earlier on at my 36 or 37 weeks. So even though I'm due Nov 8, I will probably be off work by mid October, and give birth around that time, eek! I'll be one of the early ones!


----------



## Rame

Happy V day Kazine! I can't wait for mine next week!


----------



## busytulip

Happy Anniversary Geralyn! I hope that you have a great time on your vacation.

Yay for V-day Kazine!!

I also hit V-day yesterday :happydance:


----------



## cncem

Hurray for V day Kazine and Tulip, only 2 and 1/2 weeks till I'm there. 

Happy Anniversary Geralyn!


----------



## Princesskell

Oooo enjoy your trip Geralyn xxx


----------



## lovelyg4m3r

AGH My hip hurts so bad today T^T Can't stand, walk, or lay down and im so tired...


----------



## DissySunshine

lovelyg4m3r said:


> AGH My hip hurts so bad today T^T Can't stand, walk, or lay down and im so tired...

I'm feeling this today too! I have to try though because I'm working an 8 hour shift...on concrete floors...:nope:


----------



## lovelyg4m3r

Woooo 24 weeks, TODAY!


----------



## apple_20

lovelyg4m3r said:


> Woooo 24 weeks, TODAY!

Me too happy v-day to us :)


----------



## Anaconda

Ok ladies, what do you think...

At my last OB appointment my doctor said the new due date was November 24th based on this new thing they measure at your first ultrasound (mine was 11 +4). Do I stick with the period date of November 28th or do I now go with the 24th?

On the bright side my Birthday's November 25th :) What a present it would be to deliver him on/around then.


----------



## GeralynB

TMI - but after DTD last night (me on top) my right leg (very top inner where it meets my body) is killing me this morning. It hurts to walk. Maybe because of loosened ligaments?? Ugh


----------



## MarieMo7

G, I think loosened ligaments/joints are to blame for that. There's a lot of stretching at that inner thigh when DTD, so I can imagine why it would be hurting today!


----------



## MarieMo7

So I woke up this morning with an itchy belly button and I thought maybe I had a bug bite. Turns out my belly button piercing home (which has been closed for TWO YEARS since my first pregnancy) is infected! No idea how that happened. Maybe the stretching caused skin to break in there?

I put some peroxide on it and it looks a lot better, I just think it's strange to get an infection after over two years.


----------



## Missyann

MarieMo7 said:


> So I woke up this morning with an itchy belly button and I thought maybe I had a bug bite. Turns out my belly button piercing home (which has been closed for TWO YEARS since my first pregnancy) is infected! No idea how that happened. Maybe the stretching caused skin to break in there?
> 
> I put some peroxide on it and it looks a lot better, I just think it's strange to get an infection after over two years.

Good to know. I took my piercing out in the first tri, so I'll keep an eye on mine.


----------



## laurarebecca1

23+2 gym bump! Finally feel confident again to squat at the gym and I feel amazing after it!

Feel huge for 23 weeks though!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cncem

Love it Laurarebecca!! Beautiful bump :)

Geralyn, yes it's probably from the relaxin in your joints loosening them up.

I had the Worst ever charlie horse this morning when I turned over in bed. I cried out and woke up my poor husband who helped rub it out. I get those alot. And other aches and pains, round ligament pain Sucks!!!


----------



## salu_34

So my car is in the shop until tomorrow because it decided to overheat last night. And being pregnant I got a craving for dill pickle chips which I've been eating religiously lol. The grocery store is a 30 min walk to and from. OH is watching the world cup so I walked in the heat. Now everything hurts lol and I'm a hot mess !


----------



## Twinklie12

I also took my navel ring out in first tri so I will have to watch it!

Super cute bump Laurerebecca! 

Salu and geralyn, time to rest up for sure!

We picked out our crib this weekend (attached) and my Mom bought it for us since it was on sale. So excited!


----------



## MissyLissy

Salu! That must have been a major craving!! Haha

Yay for the crib, twinklie! I have mine picked out but haven't purchased yet. So exciting!


----------



## Twinklie12

Thanks Missy - share a pic of the crib? Are you buying two cribs I assume? I can't imagine needing two of everything!


----------



## salu_34

Haha. I have them every day with my sandwich, and I wanted a grilled cheese and had no chips !
I'm getting a lot of cramps today, it's getting quite annoying. Not sure if it's from the walk yesterday or just RLP.


----------



## apple_20

I had no idea how much effort putting up a little tike car is...

And soon I'm off to antenatal fitness!


----------



## mwel8819

We had our gender reveal party over the weekend and we are officially team.....:pink:!!!!! I posted a few pics below. :)

We had such a wonderful time at the party. And I am on :cloud9:

As you can see I was a TAD excited...jumping up and down. I thought it was a boy. Haha!
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound banner.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 18









tree.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 14









spread.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 15









before the reveal.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 17









It's a girl.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 35


----------



## mwel8819

salu_34 said:


> View attachment 783285


----------



## apple_20

Congrats on team pink :)


----------



## busytulip

mwel8819 said:


> We had our gender reveal party over the weekend and we are officially team.....:pink:!!!!! I posted a few pics below. :)
> 
> We had such a wonderful time at the party. And I am on :cloud9:
> 
> As you can see I was a TAD excited...jumping up and down. I thought it was a boy. Haha!

Your reaction is priceless. Congrats on team :pink:


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats on team pink mwel! Cute reveal!

I had my go back ultrasound this morning for a picture of the heart they missed last time. She is still a girl and I got some cute pics. :happydance:


----------



## cncem

Congrats Mwel!! How fun, and I'd say it was definitely worth waiting to find out. Such a cute idea, I wish I'd been able to wait now, lol. Yay for a girl!!!!!

Awesome Twinklie, love those pics!!


----------



## Princesskell

Anaconda said:


> Ok ladies, what do you think...
> 
> At my last OB appointment my doctor said the new due date was November 24th based on this new thing they measure at your first ultrasound (mine was 11 +4). Do I stick with the period date of November 28th or do I now go with the 24th?
> 
> On the bright side my Birthday's November 25th :) What a present it would be to deliver him on/around then.

I had this and was moved 8 days earlier, at first I stuck to my date which I'm pretty sure of but ave ow switched my ticker, just to stop the confusion :shrug:


laurarebecca1 said:


> 23+2 gym bump! Finally feel confident again to squat at the gym and I feel amazing after it!
> 
> Feel huge for 23 weeks though!!!

Oooo thats a beautiful bump!


mwel8819 said:


> We had our gender reveal party over the weekend and we are officially team.....:pink:!!!!! I posted a few pics below. :)
> 
> We had such a wonderful time at the party. And I am on :cloud9:
> 
> As you can see I was a TAD excited...jumping up and down. I thought it was a boy. Haha!

Bless you...congratulations on team pink :happydance:


Twinklie12 said:


> Congrats on team pink mwel! Cute reveal!
> 
> I had my go back ultrasound this morning for a picture of the heart they missed last time. She is still a girl and I got some cute pics. :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 784385
> 
> 
> View attachment 784387
> 
> 
> View attachment 784389

She is adorable xxx


----------



## MissyLissy

Twinklie12 said:


> Thanks Missy - share a pic of the crib? Are you buying two cribs I assume? I can't imagine needing two of everything!

Haha... Yep. Two cribs, two car seats, two high chairs, two bassinets, double the bottles, clothes (since they are opposite genders and can't share)... Pretty much almost everything. We figure they'll obviously share the double stroller, a swing, pack n play, toys, etc... But majority of stuff we need double of or x2. It's a bit daunting!

Never say never (and I suppose we could change our minds down the road), but DH and I are probably one and done with pregnancy and babies after this, especially since we found out its one of each. Most families get one of everything and get to reuse most of the stuff with #2, #3, etc. Not us...lol, we're getting two of everything to be used ONCE. Hopefully my friends will still have babies and we'll get a lot of nieces and nephews down the line to give all our lightly used baby crap to when we are finally done with it! :haha:


----------



## trumpetbeth

Is anyone else having horrible gas? I think it may have been the broccoli I ate... But it was so good!


----------



## Twinklie12

That happens to me once in a while. Gas pains can be soooo uncomfortable! Usually happens to me after I have a day of not eating well (not enough veggies and fruit). But sometimes it strikes randomly!


----------



## mandaa1220

trumpetbeth said:


> Is anyone else having horrible gas? I think it may have been the broccoli I ate... But it was so good!

Yup. It's lovely. DH LOVES it :D 

He'll be like "babe, really?"

and I say, "what? It wasn't me... it was the BABY!"


----------



## Missyann

MissyLissy said:


> Twinklie12 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Missy - share a pic of the crib? Are you buying two cribs I assume? I can't imagine needing two of everything!
> 
> Haha... Yep. Two cribs, two car seats, two high chairs, two bassinets, double the bottles, clothes (since they are opposite genders and can't share)... Pretty much almost everything. We figure they'll obviously share the double stroller, a swing, pack n play, toys, etc... But majority of stuff we need double of or x2. It's a bit daunting!
> 
> Never say never (and I suppose we could change our minds down the road), but DH and I are probably one and done with pregnancy and babies after this, especially since we found out its one of each. Most families get one of everything and get to reuse most of the stuff with #2, #3, etc. Not us...lol, we're getting two of everything to be used ONCE. Hopefully my friends will still have babies and we'll get a lot of nieces and nephews down the line to give all our lightly used baby crap to when we are finally done with it! :haha:Click to expand...

A friend of mine has boy girl twins and she had a hard time getting to sleep in their own beds once they switched to toddler beds. They always wanted to be together.


----------



## MarieMo7

My gas is awful this pregnancy. I swear everything sets it off, but mostly sugar. Which I crave. UGH. 

It's painful and stinky and I'm so sick of it!


----------



## GeralynB

mandaa1220 said:


> trumpetbeth said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone else having horrible gas? I think it may have been the broccoli I ate... But it was so good!
> 
> Yup. It's lovely. DH LOVES it :D
> 
> He'll be like "babe, really?"
> 
> and I say, "what? It wasn't me... it was the BABY!"Click to expand...

Haha I say the same thing to DH


----------



## Twinklie12

My nursery bedding and curtains came in, so fun! Hoping we get the crib soon too so I can see it all together. :happydance: Of course we have painting to do first which will take a while to figure out.


----------



## MarieMo7

Twinklie, how fun! Nursery decorating is so great, I hope you and your hubby enjoy it.

My MIL is going back to work FT in October, so she told us that whatever projects we need done before baby, we need to get done before then! So that puts a little rush on things (although I wanted to be done by October anyway).
I have 2 bedrooms to paint, plus I really really really want our front rooms (formal dining room aka playroom, entryway, and formal living aka DH's office) painted as well. Wonder if she'll be willing to help me with all of that???


----------



## salu_34

I haven't experienced crazy gas yet, well unless you count burping a lot more lol.

I've been getting a crazy increase in mucus the past few days though, lol.

I've also forgotten to take my prenatals for like 3 days :S Just sent OH a text to remind me tonight to take them !


----------



## DragonflyWing

I need to pat myself on the back for a moment...I just went to get lunch, and I REALLY wanted a side of french fries and a cookie. However, I went with the side of roasted veggies and a big delicious fruit salad.

Yay me! :haha:


----------



## salu_34

DragonflyWing said:


> I need to pat myself on the back for a moment...I just went to get lunch, and I REALLY wanted a side of french fries and a cookie. However, I went with the side of roasted veggies and a big delicious fruit salad.
> 
> Yay me! :haha:

As I read that, I just took a bite of a chocolate bar, LOL


----------



## MarieMo7

I wasn't gassy with DD1. Just morning sickness in first tri followed by horrible acid reflux from 15 weeks until delivery :) So far none of that - but gas? Yep! Nasty.

My husband gets on me about my prenatals too. I take them at night before I brush my teeth so I can't forget!

Funny story, my mom told me when she was pregnant with my 2 younger brothers (in 1990 and 1993), the doctor told her she didn't need prenatals because, with two kids running around, she probably ate pretty healthy. It amazes me how much things have changed in 20 or so years!


----------



## Twinklie12

I was so proud of myself for getting salmon, brown rice, and veggies for lunch. Then I just ate a bunch of skittles. Woopsie.

I also forget my prenatals sometimes. I have gummy ones so they are pretty tasty and I try to think of them as my after dinner dessert. Still forget sometimes though!


----------



## MarieMo7

Salmon, brown rice and veggies sounds yummy. Now I want THAT.


----------



## MissyLissy

My bad ankle and foot is swelling again. It was swelling a few weeks back, but was normal after that. Today it's really bad. Hmmm.... I def need more water. Is swelling at 21 weeks somewhat normal, or still early?

Had a doctor appointment today. She wants me to put my c section on the books already! :saywhat: She wants me to pick between Friday 11/8, Monday 11/10, and Tuesday 11/11 when I'm 38 weeks. So crazy... And makes me feel so far along to already be at that point and thinking of babies bdays! I'm still undecided if I'm going to try for a normal VBAC, or go for the section, but am starting to lean section. My doctor thinks I should put it in the books now, even if I change my mind later just so it's done. Of course I could always go into labor on my own before the planned section ...average twin birth is 36 weeks.


----------



## Twinklie12

I would imagine maybe symptoms start sooner with twins, like swelling? But alli can say is drink more water and put your feet up, also avoid salty high sodium foods. Hope you can get some relief. 

Scheduling the section would really drive home how real this is! Wow!


----------



## mandaa1220

Wow can't believe we're talking baby birthdays already! Time is a flyin!


----------



## DissySunshine

I have a horrible pain right where my right leg joins my hip that won't go away. It's worse in the mornings but it's starting to interfere with my job! I work with little ones and the angle I have to stand at (bending forward to be eye-level) makes it almost impossible for me to walk afterward. I thought it was just RLP but now I'm not so sure? I can barely even stand up after using the restroom because it sends shooting pains into my hip area. :shrug:


----------



## cncem

Dissy that sounds like pain from loose joints because of the relaxin. I wish I knew something that would help. Maybe taking hot baths? I do and I asked my doc today about it she said it's fine for now, but they advise not too in the late last tri because your water might break and you not know it. Hot baths help me with my aches and pains.

And Missy, I have alot of swelling in my feet, have since at least 18 weeks I think. Doc isn't worried about it, just says to elevate and drink more water. How exiting to get to pick babies birthday!! Yes, it does seem so soon, this pregnancy really seems to be flying by.


----------



## enan88

Dissy I kinda have the same. Is the sacroiliac joints that is getting softer, I would say the same that my physio said. Hot bottle for 30 min or ice ice for 5-10 min. and pelvic floor execises. Try not to seat on too hard places and If you do put a cushion/pillow/towels under your legs so your sacrum area is not touching where you're sitting. And just be patient. 

In my case I have my coccix ( tail bone ) bent and facing leftsides due to an old injury and I'm kind of getting it sorted by an Osteopath specialised in pregnacy cases. Maybe go to a physiotherapist and see what he/she sais.

xxx


----------



## Pussy Galore

MissyLissy said:


> My bad ankle and foot is swelling again. It was swelling a few weeks back, but was normal after that. Today it's really bad. Hmmm.... I def need more water. Is swelling at 21 weeks somewhat normal, or still early?
> 
> Had a doctor appointment today. She wants me to put my c section on the books already! :saywhat: She wants me to pick between Friday 11/8, Monday 11/10, and Tuesday 11/11 when I'm 38 weeks. So crazy... And makes me feel so far along to already be at that point and thinking of babies bdays! I'm still undecided if I'm going to try for a normal VBAC, or go for the section, but am starting to lean section. My doctor thinks I should put it in the books now, even if I change my mind later just so it's done. Of course I could always go into labor on my own before the planned section ...average twin birth is 36 weeks.

Wow - it sounds like you have a doctor who is very on the ball!? I'd get a date in if i were you, even if you opt to try for a normal VBAC!

11/11 would be easy to remember and give you a bit more time!! :)


----------



## Twinklie12

DissySunshine said:


> I have a horrible pain right where my right leg joins my hip that won't go away. It's worse in the mornings but it's starting to interfere with my job! I work with little ones and the angle I have to stand at (bending forward to be eye-level) makes it almost impossible for me to walk afterward. I thought it was just RLP but now I'm not so sure? I can barely even stand up after using the restroom because it sends shooting pains into my hip area. :shrug:

Ugh, I don't have much to say to help other than I hope you get some releif and feel better soon! :flower:


----------



## Selaphyna

Congrats to all who have found out recently what they are having.

we have our u/s today. Still not sure if we are staying team yellow or if we are going to find out. I'm really on the fence and so is my OH. 

I'm in a lot of pain today. I do inventory almost every week at work. We do it on Tuesdays. And this time we are thinking we are going to get an audit soon so my boss wanted us to do a barcode inventory, which means we have to find the barcode on every piece of inventory and scan it. For the most part this week my Sales manager helped me, but bc of it being a barcode inventory, it was taking alot longer to get inventory done (normally takes me just less than an hour to do, but yesterday took me 2 1/2 hours), so I start moving things to get to the barcode. Also with bending down and standing back up constantly, I worked up a sweat. But now, my body is hurting. I know I overdid it yesterday. Feet/ankles were swollen by the time I came home, and today my thigh muscles are so stiff.


----------



## littlefishygg

I need a sudden burst of nesting please! My in-laws are coming over tomorrow and I have been so tired and achy this last week that my housework has gone out the window and now I am having do get the whole flat perfect, and it is absolutely boiling as well. This is going to be a long sweaty day :(


----------



## Twinklie12

Ugh, cleaning the house when it's hot and you are tired is the worst, good luck!


----------



## salu_34

littlefishygg said:


> I need a sudden burst of nesting please! My in-laws are coming over tomorrow and I have been so tired and achy this last week that my housework has gone out the window and now I am having do get the whole flat perfect, and it is absolutely boiling as well. This is going to be a long sweaty day :(

I'm right there with ya. We've started cleaning out the nursery but still have lots to do and it seems we aren't getting anywhere !


----------



## salu_34

21 and a half week bump taken yesterday. Just chilling in the sun :)


----------



## cncem

That's so cute Salu, bump is coming along nicely. 

Fishy, do you exercise? I know it's hot, it's 100 degrees outside here, so it about 79 inside. I do a little light prenatal pilates on the maternity ball and I feel energized afterwards and then clean my house. The hard part is getting started with the pilates but I find it gives me so much energy. I will admit to taking caffeine pills sometimes, my doc said it's ok, just 1 a day, instead of coffee or soda, but since I've been working out I havn't had to take any.


----------



## Jalanis22

I have NASTY gas i hate it cause then i say to myself WHOA LOL. I had a leak 2 nights ago, boob leak. I wasnt surprised to start leaking already. My arm was literally crusty lol of the dried milk. Is anyone here getting the 3d/4d sono? If so at how many weeks?


----------



## Missyann

And all this talk about prenatal reminds me that I forgot to take them this morning. Oops. 

A lot of the nursery stuff arrived last weekend so I get to put together a glide rocker, a dresser, and a crib. So excited to get it all in place. We're also installing a screen door on the nursery because our cats are way too curious and friendly. Then we can keep the door open a little without worrying.


----------



## salu_34

cncem said:


> That's so cute Salu, bump is coming along nicely.
> 
> Fishy, do you exercise? I know it's hot, it's 100 degrees outside here, so it about 79 inside. I do a little light prenatal pilates on the maternity ball and I feel energized afterwards and then clean my house. The hard part is getting started with the pilates but I find it gives me so much energy. I will admit to taking caffeine pills sometimes, my doc said it's ok, just 1 a day, instead of coffee or soda, but since I've been working out I havn't had to take any.

Thanks :) Everyone keeps telling me my bump looms small for 21 weeks. So I got worried that I wasn't big enough lol


----------



## cncem

Salu, don't listen to everyone when they say that, every woman is different, and even every pregnancy is different in the same woman. Example, in my previous preg I never had a true bump, just looked huge and overweight, round all the way around, not just in my tummy. This pregnancy, it was very obvious at 16 weeks that I'm preg not just fat. You can't judge a baby's size by it's bump, haha see what I did there? You look gorgeous! :)


----------



## mandaa1220

Jalanis22 said:


> I have NASTY gas i hate it cause then i say to myself WHOA LOL. I had a leak 2 nights ago, boob leak. I wasnt surprised to start leaking already. My arm was literally crusty lol of the dried milk. Is anyone here getting the 3d/4d sono? If so at how many weeks?

I think that we are planning to book our 3d ultrasound for 27 weeks. It was either 25 or 27, but I figured the 2 extra weeks would allow baby to put on a little extra fatty.... even though I'm so impatient.


----------



## mandaa1220

My belly today! I feel huge suddenly...

Not a good picture, because I'm on break from work and using my tablet.
 



Attached Files:







22 week 3 day bump picture work.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cncem

I love it Mandaa, so cute!! I'll get my 22 week bump pic up in a bit :)

I wanted to show you guys something, and please don't think I'm weird. I like to coupon in my free time, its a little hobby of mine, and it's really helpful with me being a sahm. We have so much toilettepaper, paper towels, laundry detergent, as well as shampoo etc etc that my husband never needs to spend much money on these things at all. He gives me $5 or $10 bucks here and there to coupon with and I work my magic. Some weeks we just have to buy milk and bread but my pantry and freezer is well stocked. It's a real money saver and alot of fun too. I leave the store with $100 worth of stuff for only pennies and it's like I won the lottery, lol. I never get things I don't need or won't use though. Anyway, I was looking at my baby toilettries and decided to take a couple pics and share them with you. I have some disposable diapers for nighttime or trips, or when I've been lazy and haven't done diaper laundry, lol, although I plan to cloth diaper. Anyway, here are the pics.
 



Attached Files:







babystuff1.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 7









babystuff2.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## busytulip

That is fantastic cncem!!! I am also a closeted couponer. :blush: Like you I just shop for what we need and use. Who doesn't like saving money?


----------



## MarieMo7

Oh man...I need some couponing advice! Like where to get started, LOL.


----------



## Princesskell

Lovely bump pics ladies! Xxx

Sorry for the hip/back pains people are having. I would really recommend yoga for helping this kind of pain, but if you havent practised it before pregnancy you should try a specialist pregnancy yoga class. I continued my Iyengar yoga throughout my first pregnancy, it not only helped me completely overcome pgp I got at 26 weeks, but it helped me relax and I really believe helped during labour. I'm hoping I can keep going to class as long through this pregnancy.


----------



## Selaphyna

Just got home from u/s........looks like we are team :blue: She really didn't confirm it, and didn't print off a potty shot for us, but said it looks like a boy. I briefly saw it, and then she moved on. But we are going with the fact that we are having a boy.

Everything looks great, he was moving around alot, and had his hands up behind his head. 

I'm not sure how I feel though. I was hoping for a girl and I know OH was hoping for a girl too. I'm glad he is healthy and everything but still feel a bit sad we are having a boy, since I won't be having any more kids after this.

OH did tell me that we would really have to talk about names because as soon as he heard boy, first name that popped in his head was Ayrek (eric). I told him, I liked that name too, so we'll see.


----------



## cncem

Thanks busytulip, it is fun isn't it?

Mariemo, if you need advice or help I'll teach you! I'd love to. 

Princesskell, great advice! My prenatal pilates is mostly just stretches and light workouts on the ball and I find it helps alot with aches and pains, as well as gives me a sense of doing something about the runaway train weight gain I've been having. Actually I had a doc appt yesterday and only gained 3 pounds in the last month, and my doc said that is right on target. My weight gain has been out of control before I started working out, now I feel like I'm doing something about it, plus it gives me energy and feels so good. :)


----------



## cncem

Selaphyna, congrats on the blue bump! Now that I've thought of it, I'm wondering why in the world I wanted a girl so bad. I'm remembering how hard my daughter was, and still is, and how much of handful she is. She has always been a bit of a drama queen, lol. I'm thinking about my sweet boy, who has always been so kind and considerate and loving, and easy. Boys are such a blessing! Please don't feel sad, it makes me sad.


----------



## Princesskell

Selaphyna said:


> Just got home from u/s........looks like we are team :blue: She really didn't confirm it, and didn't print off a potty shot for us, but said it looks like a boy. I briefly saw it, and then she moved on. But we are going with the fact that we are having a boy.
> 
> Everything looks great, he was moving around alot, and had his hands up behind his head.
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel though. I was hoping for a girl and I know OH was hoping for a girl too. I'm glad he is healthy and everything but still feel a bit sad we are having a boy, since I won't be having any more kids after this.
> 
> OH did tell me that we would really have to talk about names because as soon as he heard boy, first name that popped in his head was Ayrek (eric). I told him, I liked that name too, so we'll see.

Congratulations on the almost certain boy!! Will you confirm it any further?
I love the name...my grandfather was Eric. I'm sorry you are disappointed, don't beat yourself up about the feelings but know they will be completely forgotten when you hold him.
Do you want me to update the front page or leave it yellow? Xxx


cncem said:


> Selaphyna, congrats on the blue bump! Now that I've thought of it, I'm wondering why in the world I wanted a girl so bad. I'm remembering how hard my daughter was, and still is, and how much of handful she is. She has always been a bit of a drama queen, lol. I'm thinking about my sweet boy, who has always been so kind and considerate and loving, and easy. Boys are such a blessing! Please don't feel sad, it makes me sad.

lovely words cncem xx


----------



## Selaphyna

Pk, most likely we won't confirm later unless there is a need for another u/s. I think both of us are saying we are having a boy now, and thinking back to it, while I didn't have any major instinct that I was having a boy, but maybe a small one. You can go ahead and update the front page with :blue:.

And I know that now that we know, we will be able to push past it and focus on the fact that we are having a healthy boy.

cncem, I was told when I told some people I wanted a girl that "no I don't", that girls are much harder. While I can see this as my niece who is just about 8 months younger than DS1 (yeah that's weird to say that, lol), back when they were both about 8/9 years old, it seem liked she was going on 13. My son on the other hand was laidback and helpful, and even now at 11 he's wonderful. Very caring and helpful, very easy going kid. He'll be happy to hear he's going to have a little brother, since that's what he wanted.


----------



## Princesskell

Updated it for you...let me know if you are certain about the name I will add it. Xxx






My stomach is just moving all over tonight, I can see the kicks coming out one side!!


----------



## salu_34

I wish our coupons here in Canada worked the same way as they do in the States. You get your coupons doubled and then extra savings from the store. We're lucky if we can use two of the same coupons during the same transaction, lol. Although we are Blessed ro price match and use coupons so that helps !


----------



## salu_34

Princesskell said:


> Updated it for you...let me know if you are certain about the name I will add it. Xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My stomach is just moving all over tonight, I can see the kicks coming out one side!!

She gets like that with me sometimes too. I can't see the kicks yet, but this morning I could feel my stomach move up ! Sometimes it's a lot all at once other times it's very sporadic.


----------



## Jalanis22

Ahh i would love to coupon but where i live they dont do doubles or anything. If its a $1.00 coupon then thats it.


----------



## busytulip

There aren't any places where I live that double coupons and most places only allow you to use 4 like coupons. It really is about matching with good sales. I usually save 40-60% off of my regular bill on all my shopping, that includes clothing. I think with the popularity of extreme couponing shows and blogs a lot of places have really changed their policies.

It's really neat being able to see the babies' movements from the outside, it's been happening for me for a few weeks now.


----------



## DissySunshine

Putting together the nursery, bit by bit! Have to wait for student loans until I get the crib, but I've been buying little things here and there. I made the mobile for $15! It needs one more smaller ring on the inside to be done, but it's a work in progress :) My mom and sister made the name wall, it's HUGE and takes up the entire wall! The frames are from the Dollar Tree, and I printed off the middle print and cut out two pages from "Where the Sidewalk Ends" by Shel Silverstein for the smaller two. They're all his poems, "Listen to the Mustn'ts", "Hug of War", and "The Land of Happy". Next project is a window seat made out of a long bookshelf...it just needs legs and some upholstery :D
 



Attached Files:







20140716_191753.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 6









20140716_191736.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 7









20140706_172032.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cncem

salu_34 said:


> I wish our coupons here in Canada worked the same way as they do in the States. You get your coupons doubled and then extra savings from the store. We're lucky if we can use two of the same coupons during the same transaction, lol. Although we are Blessed ro price match and use coupons so that helps !

No stores around me double anymore :( First Kroger quit the doubling and tripling now Albertson's stopped it too. Well, I take that back, Tom Thumb still doubles one like coupon, but they are too expensive to shop there in my opinion. One per transaction? Are you sure the cashiers are not just confused on the "one per purchase" bit in the fine print. I hate that and wish manufacturers would stop saying that, maybe instead say "one coupon per product purchased" or just one coupon per item or something like that. Alot of stores around me are limiting coupons to 4 like coupons per transaction too. We have walmart that price matches and accepts coupons too, so that helps. Every little bit helps!


----------



## cncem

My husband felt a tiny kick last night! Here are my 22 week bump pics, one from the front and one from the side.
 



Attached Files:







22 weeks front.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 10









22 weeks side.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mandaa1220

cncem said:


> My husband felt a tiny kick last night! Here are my 22 week bump pics, one from the front and one from the side.

great bummppp!! :D


----------



## salu_34

DissySunshine said:


> Putting together the nursery, bit by bit! Have to wait for student loans until I get the crib, but I've been buying little things here and there. I made the mobile for $15! It needs one more smaller ring on the inside to be done, but it's a work in progress :) My mom and sister made the name wall, it's HUGE and takes up the entire wall! The frames are from the Dollar Tree, and I printed off the middle print and cut out two pages from "Where the Sidewalk Ends" by Shel Silverstein for the smaller two. They're all his poems, "Listen to the Mustn'ts", "Hug of War", and "The Land of Happy". Next project is a window seat made out of a long bookshelf...it just needs legs and some upholstery :D

That mobile is amazing ! Love it !


----------



## salu_34

cncem said:


> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> I wish our coupons here in Canada worked the same way as they do in the States. You get your coupons doubled and then extra savings from the store. We're lucky if we can use two of the same coupons during the same transaction, lol. Although we are Blessed ro price match and use coupons so that helps !
> 
> No stores around me double anymore :( First Kroger quit the doubling and tripling now Albertson's stopped it too. Well, I take that back, Tom Thumb still doubles one like coupon, but they are too expensive to shop there in my opinion. One per transaction? Are you sure the cashiers are not just confused on the "one per purchase" bit in the fine print. I hate that and wish manufacturers would stop saying that, maybe instead say "one coupon per product purchased" or just one coupon per item or something like that. Alot of stores around me are limiting coupons to 4 like coupons per transaction too. We have walmart that price matches and accepts coupons too, so that helps. Every little bit helps!Click to expand...

Stupid TLC show Extreme Couponing made me believe everyone got that in the States ! haha.


----------



## mandaa1220

salu_34 said:


> cncem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> I wish our coupons here in Canada worked the same way as they do in the States. You get your coupons doubled and then extra savings from the store. We're lucky if we can use two of the same coupons during the same transaction, lol. Although we are Blessed ro price match and use coupons so that helps !
> 
> No stores around me double anymore :( First Kroger quit the doubling and tripling now Albertson's stopped it too. Well, I take that back, Tom Thumb still doubles one like coupon, but they are too expensive to shop there in my opinion. One per transaction? Are you sure the cashiers are not just confused on the "one per purchase" bit in the fine print. I hate that and wish manufacturers would stop saying that, maybe instead say "one coupon per product purchased" or just one coupon per item or something like that. Alot of stores around me are limiting coupons to 4 like coupons per transaction too. We have walmart that price matches and accepts coupons too, so that helps. Every little bit helps!Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid TLC show Extreme Couponing made me believe everyone got that in the States ! haha.Click to expand...

hahahaha only some store offer doubling and stuff... it's not that easy to coupon. It can really become a full time job easily. I'm trying to get back into it, because you can really save so much money. I'm a member of some facebook couponing groups in my area and also a member of online couponing sites... all of which are super helpful.


----------



## DissySunshine

salu_34 said:


> DissySunshine said:
> 
> 
> Putting together the nursery, bit by bit! Have to wait for student loans until I get the crib, but I've been buying little things here and there. I made the mobile for $15! It needs one more smaller ring on the inside to be done, but it's a work in progress :) My mom and sister made the name wall, it's HUGE and takes up the entire wall! The frames are from the Dollar Tree, and I printed off the middle print and cut out two pages from "Where the Sidewalk Ends" by Shel Silverstein for the smaller two. They're all his poems, "Listen to the Mustn'ts", "Hug of War", and "The Land of Happy". Next project is a window seat made out of a long bookshelf...it just needs legs and some upholstery :D
> 
> That mobile is amazing ! Love it !Click to expand...

Thank you! It's made from scrapbook paper, thread, yarn, and embroidery hoops. Incredibly easy, but very time consuming. It's all I want to do though!


----------



## Twinklie12

I must be in the minority here. I have no desire to coupon! I can make a lot more money working at my job in the time it takes to coupon. Since I work hard I just want to keep grocery shopping as easy and simple as possible. I always dread it!


----------



## cncem

salu_34 said:


> cncem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> I wish our coupons here in Canada worked the same way as they do in the States. You get your coupons doubled and then extra savings from the store. We're lucky if we can use two of the same coupons during the same transaction, lol. Although we are Blessed ro price match and use coupons so that helps !
> 
> No stores around me double anymore :( First Kroger quit the doubling and tripling now Albertson's stopped it too. Well, I take that back, Tom Thumb still doubles one like coupon, but they are too expensive to shop there in my opinion. One per transaction? Are you sure the cashiers are not just confused on the "one per purchase" bit in the fine print. I hate that and wish manufacturers would stop saying that, maybe instead say "one coupon per product purchased" or just one coupon per item or something like that. Alot of stores around me are limiting coupons to 4 like coupons per transaction too. We have walmart that price matches and accepts coupons too, so that helps. Every little bit helps!Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid TLC show Extreme Couponing made me believe everyone got that in the States ! haha.Click to expand...

Oooh I hate that show, with a Hatred that is... extreme, lol. I feel like it gives alot of people a false (big time) sense of couponing, and some of those coupons I don't believe where even real, or at least unatainable, that show is fake. A lot of stores starting tightening up their coupon policies after that show, and the influx of everyone trying to get deals like they saw on tv. I think that show ruined it for the rest of us. They also did things that were blatantly wrong, like showed people using both paper and electronic coupons on the same item.


----------



## Jalanis22

Yay 24 weeks! And baby has been awake for more than 30 mins already..


----------



## Princesskell

I don't think couponing is that big over here? I mean we sometimes get money off vouchers with things we buy but not like a big thing that would take any time up?

It's a gorgeous sunny day here today and it's my day off :yipee: shame dd is being cheeky and we keep having to come inside to calm down :growlmad:


----------



## salu_34

DissySunshine said:


> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DissySunshine said:
> 
> 
> Putting together the nursery, bit by bit! Have to wait for student loans until I get the crib, but I've been buying little things here and there. I made the mobile for $15! It needs one more smaller ring on the inside to be done, but it's a work in progress :) My mom and sister made the name wall, it's HUGE and takes up the entire wall! The frames are from the Dollar Tree, and I printed off the middle print and cut out two pages from "Where the Sidewalk Ends" by Shel Silverstein for the smaller two. They're all his poems, "Listen to the Mustn'ts", "Hug of War", and "The Land of Happy". Next project is a window seat made out of a long bookshelf...it just needs legs and some upholstery :D
> 
> That mobile is amazing ! Love it !Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! It's made from scrapbook paper, thread, yarn, and embroidery hoops. Incredibly easy, but very time consuming. It's all I want to do though!Click to expand...

I love the name design too. I want to do something like that for our little, but first we need to pick a name, lol. I think I may try to use fabric to cover the letters.


----------



## DissySunshine

salu_34 said:


> I love the name design too. I want to do something like that for our little, but first we need to pick a name, lol. I think I may try to use fabric to cover the letters.

Thanks :) Fabric would be really cute! Originally the name was going to be in different sizes and materials, but my mom and sister made it and didn't really get that memo, so went with the same size and font. I don't mind though! I love making things for the LO because it seems so much more heartfelt.


----------



## laurarebecca1

V day bump <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## apple_20

Lovely bump- you look about the same size as me. Though I don't have a mirror that I can look at it in so it might be bigger by now!

Anyone else struggling with this heat ? Blergh


----------



## Princesskell

Gorgeous bump and happy v day xxx


----------



## laurarebecca1

apple_20 said:


> Lovely bump- you look about the same size as me. Though I don't have a mirror that I can look at it in so it might be bigger by now!
> 
> Anyone else struggling with this heat ? Blergh

That's a relief because I feel huge!!! 

Yeah I'm say here at 9pm in best and shorts because I am too hot!!


----------



## OhMJH

Struggling with the heat massively! I'm feeling huge but I think it's because I'm so short ( 5ft 2) that it's feeling so heavy. We decided her name today too, so in November we will be welcoming Poppy Joy Moore - here's my 22 and a half week bump for you all! I hope everyone's pregnancy is going swimmingly :) 
https://i57.tinypic.com/mkyzjo.jpg


----------



## MissyLissy

Scheduled my C Section today! November 11th at 7:30am when I am 38+1 unless I go into labor first! Crazy.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

We've decided on Winnie the Pooh theme for our girls' nursery. Any suggestions on where to get curtains and wall border ?


----------



## salu_34

MissyLissy said:


> Scheduled my C Section today! November 11th at 7:30am when I am 38+1 unless I go into labor first! Crazy.

Oh my ! Thy must hammer it home knowing the due date now !!


----------



## MarieMo7

22 week bump!

We've had a small cool front here in Texas - it's grey and cloudy but lovely and cool. Amazing weather for playing outside!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mandaa1220

MarieMo7 said:


> 22 week bump!
> 
> We've had a small cool front here in Texas - it's grey and cloudy but lovely and cool. Amazing weather for playing outside!

You look awesome!


----------



## Princesskell

MissyLissy said:


> Scheduled my C Section today! November 11th at 7:30am when I am 38+1 unless I go into labor first! Crazy.

Very exciting! :happydance: that is an excellent birthday to have. Do you want me to update your due date? Xxx


MarieMo7 said:


> 22 week bump!
> 
> We've had a small cool front here in Texas - it's grey and cloudy but lovely and cool. Amazing weather for playing outside!

Wowzers you are gorgeous! Lovely bump too xxx


----------



## MissyLissy

I'm not sure PK. 11/11 doesn't really feel like my due date to me...just when my c-section is scheduled? Maybe just leave it the 24th, as that's what it would be if I were just carrying one. I'm also not *totally* sold on the c-section and part of me wants to try naturally. I'd say right now I'm leaning 70-30 in favor of the planned section. My OB just wanted me to put it on the schedule anyway, and I can always reserve the right to change my mind.


----------



## tracilacy

Sorry I haven't been on the forum in a while but I wanted to update everyone that I'm having a :pink: little girl :pink: her name is Laila Aveline I found out really early at 13 weeks and it was confirmed at 20 weeks :happydance: so me and dh are really excited and can't wait to meet our little princess we will be doing a 3d/4d ultrasound in Aug so I will def. post the pics here


----------



## cncem

Very cute bump Mariemo! You look lovely. Yes, it was so nice on Friday and still nice-ish on Saturday, but today it looks like it's heating up already :(

Congrats on the girl TracyLacy!

So, I got my first "your too big" comment last night. I was a birthday party for my best friend's son and a lady said to me "I can't Believe you have 3 months left, your so huge!!". And I have more than 3 months left. Thanks lady, lol. I told her every woman is different, even every pregnancy and told her about how with my son I didn't show at all, just looked very overweight. You know, as much as I tell myself that, it's always in the back of my head that I look too big for how many weeks I am, can't help it, even though I know that is ridiculous. *sigh


----------



## Princesskell

tracilacy said:


> Sorry I haven't been on the forum in a while but I wanted to update everyone that I'm having a :pink: little girl :pink: her name is Laila Aveline I found out really early at 13 weeks and it was confirmed at 20 weeks :happydance: so me and dh are really excited and can't wait to meet our little princess we will be doing a 3d/4d ultrasound in Aug so I will def. post the pics here

Hi honey...long time no see!!
Congratulations on the pink one! What a cute name, I will update the front page.
How have you been getting on? Xxx



cncem said:


> Very cute bump Mariemo! You look lovely. Yes, it was so nice on Friday and still nice-ish on Saturday, but today it looks like it's heating up already :(
> 
> Congrats on the girl TracyLacy!
> 
> So, I got my first "your too big" comment last night. I was a birthday party for my best friend's son and a lady said to me "I can't Believe you have 3 months left, your so huge!!". And I have more than 3 months left. Thanks lady, lol. I told her every woman is different, even every pregnancy and told her about how with my son I didn't show at all, just looked very overweight. You know, as much as I tell myself that, it's always in the back of my head that I look too big for how many weeks I am, can't help it, even though I know that is ridiculous. *sigh

 ugh horrible 'too big' comment, people should just learn no size comment is appropriate regarding a woman's bump
Xxx


----------



## DissySunshine

My mom has gone on a shopping spree! She's addicted to those "garage sale" groups on Facebook. So today she brought over a brand new, never used bedding set with matching lamp (Carter's Jungle Jill) and a crib mattress that was never used by her friend. And we finally have a crib! It's a convertible crib with attached dresser/changing table. It's coming together soooooo fast.:haha:

The white shelf that's on the floor is a project that I'm wondering if I should continue. We're going to put lets on it and move it under the window (there's a vent on the floor so it has to have legs) as a window seat/bookshelf. The problem is, it takes up SO much room in an already small area! What do you all think?
 



Attached Files:







20140720_151009.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 18









20140720_151125.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## busytulip

Dissy it looks great. :thumbup: I don't think the area is too small to carry on with your plans with turning the shelf into a bench seat. Your mobile really is fantastic btw.


----------



## cncem

Dissy that is awesome!! Your nursery is coming along nicely. Can I copy your pic of the letters to show my mother in law? I want her to make me letters like that for Macie's wall, she is crafty. I won't post it anywhere if you don't mind me copying it.


----------



## GeralynB

I'm in double digits today...99 days to go! Just got back from our vacation to Chicago and the Bahamas yesterday. It was very relaxing. Also pretty sure DH and I have agreed on a name for our little boy. Collin David Philip... The two middle names are for both of our fathers. Those are definite ....95% sure on the first name. DH has even started calling my bump by name


----------



## MissyLissy

GeralynB said:


> I'm in double digits today...99 days to go! Just got back from our vacation to Chicago and the Bahamas yesterday. It was very relaxing. Also pretty sure DH and I have agreed on a name for our little boy. Collin David Philip... The two middle names are for both of our fathers. Those are definite ....95% sure on the first name. DH has even started calling my bump by name

Yay! Congrats on double digits and welcome back! Love the name of your little one. I think we are also like 95% sure on names. We've also been calling them by their names. :)

Love the nursery, Dissy! Mine is currently a disaster zone filled with baby crap. You are making me think I need to get a move on it ASAP! Love your mobile!


----------



## GeralynB

Dissy - the nursery looks great! I need to get moving with ours. DH painted it before we left. I got the crib but it needs to be put together. I got an area rug and curtains that need to be put up. I started painting the dresser/changing table. I started making a mobile and got some supplies for other art projects i'm going to make for the walls. I need to order a bookcase. So still a lot to do.

I have my glucose test on wed. Hoping I pass


----------



## apple_20

Wow nurserys are looking great.

I've come down with a bug for the last three days hoping it goes soon as I'm loosing weight can't really eat and all my attention had to go into keeping hydrated (not fun with toddler) 

In happier news pretty sure we have a name Evelyn not sure on middle name, perhaps Evelyn Constance after her great gran.


----------



## DissySunshine

cncem said:


> Dissy that is awesome!! Your nursery is coming along nicely. Can I copy your pic of the letters to show my mother in law? I want her to make me letters like that for Macie's wall, she is crafty. I won't post it anywhere if you don't mind me copying it.

I don't mind at all! My mom would be quite honored. :thumbup:


----------



## DissySunshine

Thanks everyone. I'm pretty much addicted to Pinterest and Project Nursery, and anything that keeps me occupied from having to do school work is first in my book! :haha:

Geralyn, I love the name Collin! Those names go so well together. Congratulations on the <99 days you have to go!


----------



## GeralynB

apple_20 said:


> Wow nurserys are looking great.
> 
> I've come down with a bug for the last three days hoping it goes soon as I'm loosing weight can't really eat and all my attention had to go into keeping hydrated (not fun with toddler)
> 
> In happier news pretty sure we have a name Evelyn not sure on middle name, perhaps Evelyn Constance after her great gran.

Love the name Evelyn! My cousin named her daughter that. So cute


----------



## GeralynB

DissySunshine said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm pretty much addicted to Pinterest and Project Nursery, and anything that keeps me occupied from having to do school work is first in my book! :haha:
> 
> Geralyn, I love the name Collin! Those names go so well together. Congratulations on the <99 days you have to go!

Pinterest and project nursery are soooo addicting!


----------



## MarieMo7

Geralyn - congrats on double digits! How exciting!

Apple - Evelyne is my DD1's middle name (French spelling). Such a pretty name, I love it!


----------



## Missyann

All this talk of names has me wondering if it matters that I want to keep the name a secret. Is it silly to want wait to reveal that detail until he's born? OH hates surprises and keeps asking if she can at least tell her side of the family and I'm afraid it's wearing down my resolve.


----------



## Twinklie12

I am also loving Pinterest and Project nursery! I want to paint the nursery ASAP so we can put the crib together, and I have the area rug and curtains. Excited to get it going! But DH wants to wait for a rainy day or the fall to paint. I am like Nooooo! Haha


----------



## Cangaroo

We're not doing up a nursery as the baby will be in with us for a long time, I'm sure, so we're just storing her things in there and keeping it as a spare room. DD1 only decided to move out of our room a week ago into her big girl bedroom, having never slept in her nursery at our old house so we're saving ourselves the bother!

I have, however, got all DD's old clothes down from the attic and washed them all ready. I'm so excited to reuse all the gorgeous things we had for her! I've washed everything up to 3-6 months so far. We'll just need more long sleeved vests and tights to go under the summer dresses!


----------



## Missyann

We painted the nursery light mint green a couple of years ago when we bought the house, though at the time we weren't calling it that. When I got pregnant we decided that boy or girl, we would make the green work with the decor. Neither of us were all that eager to paint a room. And so far it looks good with the crib, dresser and rocker.:kiss:


----------



## GeralynB

Missyann said:


> All this talk of names has me wondering if it matters that I want to keep the name a secret. Is it silly to want wait to reveal that detail until he's born? OH hates surprises and keeps asking if she can at least tell her side of the family and I'm afraid it's wearing down my resolve.

We're keeping our name a surprise from family and friends too but I wanted to tell someone so it feels good to say it on here


----------



## Missyann

GeralynB said:


> Missyann said:
> 
> 
> All this talk of names has me wondering if it matters that I want to keep the name a secret. Is it silly to want wait to reveal that detail until he's born? OH hates surprises and keeps asking if she can at least tell her side of the family and I'm afraid it's wearing down my resolve.
> 
> We're keeping our name a surprise from family and friends too but I wanted to tell someone so it feels good to say it on hereClick to expand...

Thanks, that makes me feel better. We're going with Mattison Michael after both of our brothers.


----------



## apple_20

We have kept ours secret so far. Not sure if we will keep it up till she's born- people are always asking!


----------



## busytulip

Geralyn- I love your LO's name. Good luck on your GD test, praying you get a negative. Oh and congrats on reaching double digits!!

Apple- Evelyn is such a beautiful name, it was high on our list last time.

Cangaroo- we are in the same boat. Baby will be rooming with us for quite a while so there is not need to do up a nursery.

Twinklie-just remind your OH that it will take longer to dry on a rainy or fall day. :)

I love seeing all the different ideas for names as hubby and I are still working a short list.


----------



## Selaphyna

Well I'm starting to price infant carriers and pack 'n plays. We aren't doing a crib as my OH is scared of them. We talked about bassinets but now looking at them, I think they would be waste of money because Pickle won't be in it for long. So I looked at pack 'n plays that have the bassinet on top, and they aren't too expensive and I found some that I like.

I also went out to Walmart today (only place in my town to shop for things like this), and got a few more onesies/pants, some soothers, and went ahead and bought a pack of diapers. I'm going to start stocking up on those as the weeks go on, so come time that Pickle is here we are set on that front. Tried to find a coming home outfit but didn't find anything that I like. 

Anyway, I'm trying to motivate myself to go do laundry and then come home and clean out the back room which is where we are going to put DS1's bed at, so that way once Pickle is here we plan to get DS1 more often and he has his own room. I can't seem to motivate myself to clean though lol.


----------



## salu_34

OH and I haven't decided if we're going to keep our name a secret from everyone ... we have to pick a name first ! He's so worried she's going to come out a boy, LOL. 

I need to motivate myself to start on the cleaning process as well. There's so much we need to do and not enough time in the day, especially working full time. 

OH and I went to a baseball game yesterday and during the 8th inning our team rallied and the crowd got super loud. Baby girl started kicking up a storm during that time. It was hilarious. She was either startled by the noise or likes baseball, haha.


----------



## Selaphyna

Salu, I work full time as well (45 hours, + drive time). I'm exhausted most days, so when I have a day off, I go do laundry, and then don't want to do anything else.


----------



## MissyLissy

I've been telling people our names and kind of regret it. Most people are kind, but I've gotten a few not so nice comments (mostly from my grandma and my DH's aunt) about our name choices.

Declan Richard (Richard after both of our dads) and
Isla Irene (Irene after my grandma- the nice one, not the one who dislikes my name choices) 

Most people I've told have never heard either name, but like them when I clarify pronunciation which is honestly my biggest concern with both names. Both are on lists of names that could explode here in near future (my other concern) which surprises me that I'm met with so many blank stares about the names. I'm from the US and Isla is still quite unusual here unlike across the pond.


----------



## Princesskell

I love all the confirmed names...let me know who is definite and wants it updating on the front page?

Good luck with your gtt Geralyn. Xxx


----------



## Missyann

PK, you can update mine. We picked that name out a year before we started trying, so it's not likely to change now.


----------



## Jalanis22

Feeling excited because i already ordered my babys stroller, things are looking and feeling more realistic now. Tomorrow i have a drs appt hopefully he doesnt nag about my weight gain again evem though i feel smaller than when i was pg with my LO


----------



## eyemom

I just skipped ahead to the last page-ish because I've gotten hopelessly behind, so sorry for everything and everyone I'm missing.

Sorry you're getting not-nice feedback from a couple of people, MissyLissy. Wish some people could keep their opinions to themselves.

We kept our DD's first name a secret until she was born. Partly b/c we hadn't _totally_ settled on it, but we didn't have any other contenders either. We kept our options open til the end. But now she couldn't be anything else! Not sure how long we were basically decided on her name by default. It was fun though to keep that secret. Even though it drove people crazy. :D

This time we're still not sure, but we have a top contender. Kinda sorta plan to keep it a secret again, but I might share it here if it's ever a for sure decided thing. ;)

Today's V-Day for me. :happydance: Had my OB appointment today and everything is perfect. :cloud9:


----------



## MissyLissy

eyemom said:


> I just skipped ahead to the last page-ish because I've gotten hopelessly behind, so sorry for everything and everyone I'm missing.
> 
> Sorry you're getting not-nice feedback from a couple of people, MissyLissy. Wish some people could keep their opinions to themselves.
> 
> We kept our DD's first name a secret until she was born. Partly b/c we hadn't _totally_ settled on it, but we didn't have any other contenders either. We kept our options open til the end. But now she couldn't be anything else! Not sure how long we were basically decided on her name by default. It was fun though to keep that secret. Even though it drove people crazy. :D
> 
> This time we're still not sure, but we have a top contender. Kinda sorta plan to keep it a secret again, but I might share it here if it's ever a for sure decided thing. ;)
> 
> Today's V-Day for me. :happydance: Had my OB appointment today and everything is perfect. :cloud9:

I've been getting mostly good feedback. A lot of people have told me they like my choices, even if they hadn't heard the names before (again, still surprising to me.). My grandma was super negative about both names (but she's honestly negative about most things). She suggested names Susan, Linda, Nancy....names from her era of naming children. She told me I was acting like I was some kind of actress or famous person picking my names...which lol, no. :haha: I also think she may have felt a little slighted that I'm choosing my *other* grandma for a middle name namesake. Oh well...she'll get over it. My DH's aunt said Isla Irene was a lot of I's and she was confused by the name Declan as she never heard it. And my mom didn't like Declan at first, but says she loves it now. Otherwise we've had good feedback. :thumbup: part of me wishes I had kept it a secret though, but I am so, so bad at that. I'd say we are probably 95% sure at this point, but we are still open to the fact we may change our minds.


----------



## Twinklie12

I loooove those names Missy! And they sound cute together, Isla and Declan. Adorable.


----------



## Twinklie12

Happy V day eye mom, so exciting!


----------



## GeralynB

PK- you can update the front page...pretty sure we're set on Collin David Philip

Missy- I like both names. I had never heard of Declan until I started watching a show called Revenge a few years ago. Part of the reason we're keeping our name secret from family and friends is because I don't want to hear their opinion about it


----------



## eyemom

Glad it's been mostly good feedback! Declan is new to me, honestly I'm not sure how to pronounce it (which syllable is accented). But it's a fine name and when your son is born it will be perfect for him. <3 I imagine even the skeptical family members will come around too. :) Isla is lovely. It's getting a little more common here...not TOO common, but common enough that I think, in just a little time, most people will know how to pronounce it.

I don't regret keeping DD's name a secret, but even though I plan to (maybe...probably) keep it a secret this time too, I did sort of regret not bouncing my ideas off of anyone. Not that other people's opinions should matter too much, but maybe connotations or whatever that I didn't think of can be helpful to hear. In DD's case, there is a celebrity kid with the same name, so I worried people would think it was because of that. But I loved the name before that kid ever happened, and turns out that rarely comes up when people learn her name.


----------



## cncem

Missy, I have a nephew named Declan and although I thought it was unusual because I'd never heard it, I really like it, and it fits him perfectly. I like both of your names. Sounds like the one grandma is jelouse the other is getting her name in there. 

Congrats on V day eyemom! I'll be there in a week and a day (it's almost midnight right now, lol). Hubby and I get to see Macie again on Friday, wohoo. I've been working out and drinking Alot of water so hopefully I havn't gained too much. This pregnancy is really going faster than I had expected. Macie will be here before we know it. :)


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning all,

I am loving the name choices so far! MissyLissy we have Isla in our top three but think we may use it as a middle name purely because of how it sounds with our surname! We are not deciding until she is here though...

So I am Consultant led this pregnancy because of my age and I had my first appointment with her on Friday. All is well but she is going to scan me at 28, 32 and 36 weeks to check baby's growth which I am secretly rather pleased about!! Chloe measured small all pregnancy although she was 6.5 lbs when she was born at 38+6 and so far it would seem that this one is following the same pattern!

Congrats on all of those at V day or past it - such a lovely milestone to reach! 

Has everyone had their 20 week scans now then?


----------



## GeralynB

I think I've been having Braxton hicks contractions the last few mornings. They just sort of feel like light period cramps and don't last that long. Is that what it is??


----------



## salu_34

GeralynB said:


> I think I've been having Braxton hicks contractions the last few mornings. They just sort of feel like light period cramps and don't last that long. Is that what it is??

When I went for my doctors appt last week, I told him I was having some cramping and he said that it was probably Braxton Hicks. Said that if they last for a lot longer and get stronger then it's a problem.


----------



## Missyann

GeralynB said:


> PK- you can update the front page...pretty sure we're set on Collin David Philip
> 
> Missy- I like both names. I had never heard of Declan until I started watching a show called Revenge a few years ago. Part of the reason we're keeping our name secret from family and friends is because I don't want to hear their opinion about it

Same here, I don't want to hear opinions on the name. If I did, I would ask.


----------



## MissyLissy

GeralynB said:


> PK- you can update the front page...pretty sure we're set on Collin David Philip
> 
> Missy- I like both names. I had never heard of Declan until I started watching a show called Revenge a few years ago. Part of the reason we're keeping our name secret from family and friends is because I don't want to hear their opinion about it

Haha... I first heard the name on Revenge to. It's where I got the idea in the first place long before I was actually pregnant.:blush:

Eyemom... It's pronounced DECK-LIN like a deck of cards. Irish name. I'm starting to hear it more and more and I'm just crossing my fingers it doesn't become the new Aiden. (A few sites I have visited suggested it is on the verge of an explosion, but I love it so oh well.)


----------



## Rhapsodi

I love all the names mentioned. When I first heard Declan (my 7yo dr has a son named Declan) I thought it was very odd but I've really grown to love the name (Revenge probably helped that :blush: ) isla is gorgeous though!

We have 4 names picked out. The girl middle names are flexible and we really like Ignatius and Blasé for a boy but are unsure how to make it work (and Blaise means stutter so that turned me off.) they are boy saint names. 

We love 
Quinn Matthew
Levi Michael
Michael Mae
Lucette AnnLynn

We are team yellow so I figure telling people our names isn't that big if a deal. If we were blue or pink I think we would keep it a secret. 

So over the weekend my tailbone started hurting A LOT! I went in yesterday and I had a cyst that got infected and had to get it drained. So I can only lay in my sides. Sitting is very difficult. I'm off work for a week and barely able to do anything. Dr gave me Percocet which I hate taking with baby but oh man does it help! It makes baby crazy active too! Once baby comes I'll have to have surgery to remove the cyst but hopefully one the wound heals I'll be back to "normal".

I can't believe how time is flying by! So CRAZY! We have my 7 & 9 yo bedrooms done so now it's onto baby's room (once we recover from the last two rooms!) we decided to go with grey walls. No idea of anything else though.


----------



## MarieMo7

GeralynB said:


> I think I've been having Braxton hicks contractions the last few mornings. They just sort of feel like light period cramps and don't last that long. Is that what it is??

That's what mine feel like - or like baby has burrowed her way low down into my abdomen and is just pushing all around! Mine last about 30 seconds or so. Last night I got 3 in a row (maybe 5 minutes between each) but then they stopped, or else I would have gotten worried! Doesn't help that I'm 1000 miles from home...


----------



## apple_20

I get Braxton hicks pretty much everyday it's like my stomach tenses up tight and the baby sticks out if you look. They have never been painful just uncomfortable, they make me put my hand to my bump and Thats when I realise how hard it's gone.

Got my midwives appointment soon I think they will measure my bump today :)


----------



## Princesskell

Missyann said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missyann said:
> 
> 
> All this talk of names has me wondering if it matters that I want to keep the name a secret. Is it silly to want wait to reveal that detail until he's born? OH hates surprises and keeps asking if she can at least tell her side of the family and I'm afraid it's wearing down my resolve.
> 
> We're keeping our name a surprise from family and friends too but I wanted to tell someone so it feels good to say it on hereClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks, that makes me feel better. We're going with Mattison Michael after both of our brothers.Click to expand...




Missyann said:


> PK, you can update mine. We picked that name out a year before we started trying, so it's not likely to change now.

 lovely...will go update xxx



eyemom said:


> I just skipped ahead to the last page-ish because I've gotten hopelessly behind, so sorry for everything and everyone I'm missing.
> 
> Sorry you're getting not-nice feedback from a couple of people, MissyLissy. Wish some people could keep their opinions to themselves.
> 
> We kept our DD's first name a secret until she was born. Partly b/c we hadn't _totally_ settled on it, but we didn't have any other contenders either. We kept our options open til the end. But now she couldn't be anything else! Not sure how long we were basically decided on her name by default. It was fun though to keep that secret. Even though it drove people crazy. :D
> 
> This time we're still not sure, but we have a top contender. Kinda sorta plan to keep it a secret again, but I might share it here if it's ever a for sure decided thing. ;)
> 
> Today's V-Day for me. :happydance: Had my OB appointment today and everything is perfect. :cloud9:

happy v day xxx



GeralynB said:


> PK- you can update the front page...pretty sure we're set on Collin David Philip
> 
> Missy- I like both names. I had never heard of Declan until I started watching a show called Revenge a few years ago. Part of the reason we're keeping our name secret from family and friends is because I don't want to hear their opinion about it

gorgeous xxx


MissyLissy said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> PK- you can update the front page...pretty sure we're set on Collin David Philip
> 
> Missy- I like both names. I had never heard of Declan until I started watching a show called Revenge a few years ago. Part of the reason we're keeping our name secret from family and friends is because I don't want to hear their opinion about it
> 
> Haha... I first heard the name on Revenge to. It's where I got the idea in the first place long before I was actually pregnant.:blush:
> 
> Eyemom... It's pronounced DECK-LIN like a deck of cards. Irish name. I'm starting to hear it more and more and I'm just crossing my fingers it doesn't become the new Aiden. (A few sites I have visited suggested it is on the verge of an explosion, but I love it so oh well.)Click to expand...

Declan is pretty well known over here...we would pronounce it deck-lun though? It's not too over popular though. I think they sound lovely together xxx


Rhapsodi said:


> I love all the names mentioned. When I first heard Declan (my 7yo dr has a son named Declan) I thought it was very odd but I've really grown to love the name (Revenge probably helped that :blush: ) isla is gorgeous though!
> 
> We have 4 names picked out. The girl middle names are flexible and we really like Ignatius and Blasé for a boy but are unsure how to make it work (and Blaise means stutter so that turned me off.) they are boy saint names.
> 
> We love
> Quinn Matthew
> Levi Michael
> Michael Mae
> Lucette AnnLynn
> 
> We are team yellow so I figure telling people our names isn't that big if a deal. If we were blue or pink I think we would keep it a secret.
> 
> So over the weekend my tailbone started hurting A LOT! I went in yesterday and I had a cyst that got infected and had to get it drained. So I can only lay in my sides. Sitting is very difficult. I'm off work for a week and barely able to do anything. Dr gave me Percocet which I hate taking with baby but oh man does it help! It makes baby crazy active too! Once baby comes I'll have to have surgery to remove the cyst but hopefully one the wound heals I'll be back to "normal".
> 
> I can't believe how time is flying by! So CRAZY! We have my 7 & 9 yo bedrooms done so now it's onto baby's room (once we recover from the last two rooms!) we decided to go with grey walls. No idea of anything else though.

cool names...I love Quinn especially xxx


----------



## Rame

Had my Vday last Saturday ! Woot woot! Big milestone for me esp given my PP which increases possibility of pre term labor. But so far so good whew! 

Welcome back G!

Missy I think Declan is a unique and nice sounding name! Don't let your relatives get to you. They'll get used to it !

Rhapsodi I like Quinn!

PK we have a name for our son too if you could kindly update. Rowan Charles is the name :) DH picked it out since I got to name our girl tee hee


----------



## eyemom

I was curious about BH a time or two too, but I was under the impression that they weren't supposed to be painful? Kind of like apple was describing. Just a tightening, weird feeling where your uterus is contracting/hardening. I think they can be uncomfortable but not painful. But I don't really know...I'm not convinced I've had any BH. With either pregnancy, though is it true they're more common with second (and third and so on) pregnancies?

Geralyn, I like the name you chose. :)

MissyLissy, thanks for clearing that up for me, sorry. :) I guess I should have watched Revenge! ;) I first read it (in my head) with the accent on the second syllable, like DeCLAN. But then I started thinking no...I don't think that's right. Then I thought it was more how you said (the correct way), but I wasn't 100% sure. Even more since I understand better, I really like it and it just keeps growing on me. :) I can see it becoming increasingly common, but I'd be surprised if it became THAT popular like the new Aidan!

Grats on VDay Rame. :) Glad all is well. Love the name you chose (or I guess that your DH chose ;) but I imagine you'd have veto rights if you didn't like it also). ;)


----------



## GeralynB

Eyemom- they aren't really painful just like a little cramp. When I went for my 20 weeks soon the tech said I was having a braxton hicks contraction at one point and I was like really?!? I didn't feel anything


----------



## eyemom

That's really interesting. Thanks. Kinda interesting to know our bodies are getting ready for this even when we're not necessarily even aware. :)


----------



## apple_20

Has anyone else had their fundal height measured yet? Mine today was 23cm (which is 2cm below average.) Mw wasn't concerned even though it was well below the percentile chart thing. 

I'm not worried but wondering if they normally start measuring at 25 weeks as she said she wouldn't plot it on the graph until 28 weeks.


----------



## busytulip

apple- My OB started measuring fundal height at about 20 weeks. I think that is pretty standard here in the states.

Rame- Happy belated V-day


----------



## Missyann

apple_20 said:


> Has anyone else had their fundal height measured yet? Mine today was 23cm (which is 2cm below average.) Mw wasn't concerned even though it was well below the percentile chart thing.
> 
> I'm not worried but wondering if they normally start measuring at 25 weeks as she said she wouldn't plot it on the graph until 28 weeks.

Midwife measured mine at 15 weeks and it was 15 cm. They had the tape measure out to check at my 20 week appointment, but I think she didn't bother when she felt that it was at my belly button.


----------



## Princesskell

Love the name Rame! I will update you xxx

I don't think I've had any bh yet, didn't get any last time either :shrug:


----------



## Jalanis22

My drs appt went well thank god he didnt tell me nothing about my weight like last time...in 3 wks i have my glucose test and in 5 wks my last sono how i wish these wks could speed up im anxious to see my baby again..still debating whether to get a 3d or not.


----------



## Traveling mom

Yesterday was V-day for me! I had a dr appointment today and everything seemed to be great. I didn't get criticized for my weight so that's a plus! 

We are staying team yellow but we have picked out our names. 

Layla Skye
Graham Walker

We have received a bit of negativity about our choices but I think we would regardless of what names we picked. People just cant seem to help sharing their opinions.


----------



## Jalanis22

Those are prtty names Traveling mom...i understand where your coming from my daughters name is Mia and relatives would criticize that why that name and at some point it pissed me off and i talked back and said cause i liked it and after there no more criticizing no more lol..


----------



## salu_34

apple_20 said:


> Has anyone else had their fundal height measured yet? Mine today was 23cm (which is 2cm below average.) Mw wasn't concerned even though it was well below the percentile chart thing.
> 
> I'm not worried but wondering if they normally start measuring at 25 weeks as she said she wouldn't plot it on the graph until 28 weeks.

I've had mine checked twice so far. Once at my 16 week appointment where I believe he mumbled 18 cm to himself and then again at my 20 week where I believe I was 24 cm. No clue if that makes me ahead or behind. He seemed fine with the measurements anyways.


----------



## Dogtanian

Glad to see everyone is doing well.I spent sunday in the maternity assessment unit as i had headaches and lots of swelling.Turns out i have protein in my urine and docs believe i am in the early stages of pre eclampsia.(i had it with DD but was diagnosed at 39 weeks,then induced straight away).I am now being monitored twice a week to make sure me and baby boy are ok.Its a pain but a relief to know it wont go undetected.
If my symptoms get worse they will consider getting baby out early.At first i was very frightened but im now a lot calmer and thinking positive that he will stay in as long as possible,and come out big and chubby.
On the subject of names,we didnt tell anyone with DD and i really think its the best way,people always have an opinion and as soon as they make a comment it tends to stick in your head whether you like it or not.
We like the names Franklin or Sylvester,pretty sure he will be one or the other.Im so excited to meet him-just not for a while yet lol
:dust:


----------



## busytulip

Dogtanian I will be praying for you, pre-eclampsia is rough. I am glad that they caught it early on and will be monitoring you and baby.


----------



## Selaphyna

GeralynB said:


> I think I've been having Braxton hicks contractions the last few mornings. They just sort of feel like light period cramps and don't last that long. Is that what it is??

That's most likely BH. I don't really remember them with DS1. But this time around I started getting them about 3 weeks ago, mostly in the evenings and all I feel is the tightening of my belly. No pain or even irritation. 



apple_20 said:


> Has anyone else had their fundal height measured yet? Mine today was 23cm (which is 2cm below average.) Mw wasn't concerned even though it was well below the percentile chart thing.
> 
> I'm not worried but wondering if they normally start measuring at 25 weeks as she said she wouldn't plot it on the graph until 28 weeks.

My OB has been measuring mine since 14 weeks, but I have no clue what it is. I'm sure I could measure it myself because I can tell where the top of my uterus is at. I'm sure if there's every an issue if the height, she will tell me.


I love all the name choices so far. I'm starting to like Ayrek more and more now that my OH mentioned it after the u/s last week. We haven't really discussed anything baby since, because he always seems to clam up when I want to talk about it. Yesterday I was trying to get his input on the pack 'n play/bassinet and carrier I picked out, and he didn't really comment. But I'm going to tell him I like the name and then maybe we can focus on picking out a middle name.


----------



## cncem

Don't stress Dogtanian, it's good they caught it early and can monitor it. Do they have you on any meds or baby aspirin? I know I'm at an increased risk too, and am taking bp meds and baby aspirin and monitored extra close, but I try not to worry too much. I'm keeping you in my thoughts and hoping everything works out and baby can continue to bake for as long as possible.


----------



## Princesskell

Thinking of you Dogtanian xxx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Thinking of you too Dogtanian - at least you are being closely monitored.

What are the UK ladies experience of fundal height measurements? I haven't been measured yet and understood that my mw would not even take a first measurement until 28 weeks? Is that standard in the UK?

As a general rule of thumb the measurement should equal the number of weeks but this is a rough guide since it is very dependent on the position of the baby. (for eg 20cm at 20 weeks is spot on!)

It is usual to measure a couple of weeks ahead or behind but I was always at least 4cm behind with Chloe and as such, had a number of growth scans and she was always fine, just petite!!

Since I am having regular growth scans this time, I will be less concered about my fundal height measurements anyway! I also feel much bigger this time round... this week in particular, my bump has really grown!


----------



## apple_20

In the uk and she measured yesterday at 25 weeks 23cm. She said she doesn't plot them on the graph until 28 weeks- maybe that's when they have to?

Maybe I'm having a petite lady? DS is a short still wearing 12-18 and 18-24 clothes are baggy on him.

Hey I won't say no to more scans if I need them- love getting to see her x


----------



## GeralynB

I haven't been measured yet. I have a midwife appt today so maybe they will start


----------



## GeralynB

I'm sitting here for my glucose test and I'm starving!! They should not make pregnant women fast. I just chugged down that drink and now I have to sit here for two hours. Ugh!


----------



## Twinklie12

Sorry to hear that Dognation, hope it all works out ok. 

geralyn, good luck with the glucose test!

DH and I are in the middle of our vacation week. Just finished at the Cape with neighbors and now to the lake with some real life bump buddies. :) 

We have our crib and nursery furniture now except for a glider, can't wait to see it Ll together!


----------



## Traveling mom

GeralynB said:


> I'm sitting here for my glucose test and I'm starving!! They should not make pregnant women fast. I just chugged down that drink and now I have to sit here for two hours. Ugh!

sounds awful. I have to take mine in a month and luckily my Dr said I don't have to fast, just to eat something light like cereal. They gave me the drink at my last appointment to take home. He told me to drink it 30 minutes before my appointment so I don't have to sit in his office for an hour. I hope yours goes well!


----------



## cncem

Oh man, I'm so sorry Geralyn. In my two previous pregnancies I failed the first one hour fasting glucose test and had to go back for a four hour test (which I passed both times), fasting, and that sucked. At least it's not that one.

Travelingmom, try not to eat anything too sugary or drink coffee, that'll throw off the test my doc told me. I was glad I didn't have to do it last appt as I had had a poptart and coffee for breakfast (which I like super sweet). I did an early one hour no fasting test at about 18 weeks and passed that one and I'll be having the next one hour one at my next appt. Good luck on yours ladies!

Awesome on your nursery twinklie, I havn't got any furniture yet, but I got a ton of clothes that I've washed and put away and ordered my cloth diapers they should be here soon. I feel like I'm getting things done, until I saw your post, lol. Now I'm getting antsy to get things done.


----------



## Jalanis22

My gluscose test is in 3wks at 10am hopefully i wont starve much even though i probably am going to..even though with my LO they always gave an orange flavored one but i was lucky enough they gave me fruit punch flavored..hopefully i can get a diff flavor rather than orange


----------



## Dogtanian

I asked my midwife if i should be on asprin at 12 weeks and she told me no.The doctor is very angry about that and said its prob too late now.
Im not on bp meds as my bp is stable at the moment,but they wont hesitate if it creeps up
:dust:


----------



## GeralynB

I had my midwife appt this afternoon and she said I've gained almost 30 lbs! She said it's too much and I need to start walking more and watch my diet. I guess stuffing my face at the all inclusive resort on vac a last week didn't help. oops And then of course I almost cried getting in the car bc I feel like a fatass now


----------



## MarieMo7

Geralyn, I was actually jumping on BnB to make a weight gain rant.
Read this article...it made me feel better :)
https://www.today.com/parents/savannah-guthrie-breaking-weight-gain-rules-pregnancy-1D79829794

So anyway, I just hopped on the scale and realized I've gained 5lbs since my last appt 3 weeks ago. I haven't exactly been super careful, but I haven't been eating unhealthy either. So where did this 5lbs come from all of a sudden? Grrr. I was really proud of only gaining 8 lbs by 20 weeks, and I was hoping to stay around 25 for the whole pregnancy. Don't think that's going to happen if I gain 5 pounds between every appointment! So yeah, I'm feeling like a fatass too.

Let's commiserate with a cookie. I just don't give a damn right now.


----------



## cncem

You know, I've been thinking alot about my weight gain lately, and I believe alot of it is fluids, extra blood, uturus, breast tissue, placenta etc. When I had my first I lost 25 pounds in the first week! It was all fluid and baby and stuff, but still. I've gained about 30 or 35 pounds so far, but it's not as if I sit around stuffing my face. I've been eating pretty good besides the occasional soda or candy, but I always ate like that pre-pregnancy too. Plus, I drink a Ton of water, I'm drinking water all day long. Geralyn, I don't think you should worry about the weight gain, most of it is probably water weight.


----------



## DissySunshine

cncem, like you I have also gained about 30 lbs, but I cannot tell you where it is all going! My rings still fit and my face/wrists haven't gained noticeably. It is honestly all belly (and ok...butt, too). But I feel super self-conscious when absolute strangers at work stop me in the halls to comment on how I've "blown up" in the last few weeks. Uh...thanks?


----------



## GeralynB

Yea I don't eat terribly&#8230;I mean I def indulge in some ice-cream at night once in a while and I drink a ton of water. I guess it just sucks being told that I'm gaining too much


----------



## DissySunshine

This was me at 21 weeks, so last Tuesday I think. I finally have a bump! :D
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Selaphyna

Traveling mom said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> I'm sitting here for my glucose test and I'm starving!! They should not make pregnant women fast. I just chugged down that drink and now I have to sit here for two hours. Ugh!
> 
> sounds awful. I have to take mine in a month and luckily my Dr said I don't have to fast, just to eat something light like cereal. They gave me the drink at my last appointment to take home. He told me to drink it 30 minutes before my appointment so I don't have to sit in his office for an hour. I hope yours goes well!Click to expand...

Yeah I was told I didn't have to fast either, just make sure I don't eat anything that had sugar in it. I was originally scheduled 3 weeks from now, and it was in the afternoon. I was not looking forward to that. Well then I had to reschedule it for the week before, but luckily I'm going in at 8:30am, so I will just get up, not eat, just drink water and go in. And eat breakfast/brunch afterwards.



Dogtanian said:


> I asked my midwife if i should be on asprin at 12 weeks and she told me no.The doctor is very angry about that and said its prob too late now.
> Im not on bp meds as my bp is stable at the moment,but they wont hesitate if it creeps up
> :dust:

:hugs: keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Rame

Ahh weight gain :/ I've gained about 27 lbs now. On my first pregnancy I gained about 40 pounds. At the rate I'm going I'm probably heading towards that direction again. Or if I'm really lucky even more (sigh)

I'm with ya Mo.. Screw it!


----------



## Rame

DissySunshine said:


> This was me at 21 weeks, so last Tuesday I think. I finally have a bump! :D

Cute bump!!


----------



## Rame

GeralynB said:


> Yea I don't eat terriblyI mean I def indulge in some ice-cream at night once in a while and I drink a ton of water. I guess it just sucks being told that I'm gaining too much

We just have to remember theyre recommended weight gains. So long as you feel good and try to eat healthy you're fine G !


----------



## apple_20

I've gained about 11 pounds so far (it went down and up again when I was ill). I remember with DS massive weight gain in third tri so that's something to look forward to!

Try not to stress if you eating reasonably then there's no need to diet. You do loose loads in water and blood (and baby!) soon after birth.


----------



## Pussy Galore

I couldn't tell you how much weight I have gained and I am purposely not checking! The Consultant did not mention it last week so I am guessing that the weight gain is ok.. but they seem less concerned about weight gain here. Certainly with my first when I was midwfe led, I was rarely weighed at midwife appointments. Whether this is a good thing or not, I am not sure!! :haha:


----------



## MissyLissy

As of last week when I was 21w I had gained 18 pounds. My OB has yet to say anything about it, though I kind of cringed when I stepped on the scale. I was no skinny minnie to begin with, so all the extra weight is a bit daunting. Oh well. I'm also in the screw it camp. Don't stress too much, Geralyn! My good friend gained 60, yes 60 pounds with her first pregnancy and lost it all plus some after baby relatively quickly just from breast feeding and cutting out dairy (her son was allergic). She ended up skinnier than where she was pre-pregnancy within a few months post birth and believe me, she was MASSIVE towards the end.


----------



## MissyLissy

Is anyone else having trouble sleeping? I can't even remember the last night I had a good nights rest. I just can't get comfortable. I have a pregnancy pillow, and though it is comfy and better than without, I still get crazy insomnia and can't make it more than an hour or two before waking up. I'm up and down all night long. Plus, I'm starting to get crazy congestion at night which isn't helping. I miss sleeping on my stomach. I told my co-worker this and she just laughed at me telling me to get used to it cause I won't be sleeping for the next four years or so. Very true, but it's why I want my beauty rest now while I still can!! :haha:


----------



## salu_34

I'm not sure how much I've gained to be honest. At my first GP appointment, I believe I actually lost weight due to morning/afternoon sickness. Since then, it's been about 4/5 lbs weight gain every time I go in. He didn't seem concerned. We'll see when I have my first OB appointment next month what he says !

Sleeping is getting worse for me. I have a pregnancy pillow, but don't use it. I just sleep with a regular pillow between my legs, but I end up on my back or right side half way through the night. A lot of the nights I can't get comfy because of my back. Every night I'm up once or twice to pee, and then it takes eons to go back to bed.


----------



## DissySunshine

I get really hot when I sleep on my left side, and I told my doc about it. She said to sleep however was comfortable for me as long as I'm not "stiff as a board" on my back. I sleep mostly on my right side with the fan blowing in my face to keep cool! It helps, a little bit.


----------



## Princesskell

I'm actually sleeping ok right now...once I can get to sleep past the heartburn. I sleep on my right and usually wake once for the toilet?

Not sure how much weight I've put on, but I think as long as you're not eating excessively and completely sedentary it's just what baby needs?? :shrug: 

Vote on our girls and boys names so far here.....
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-names/2208287-please-vote-our-girls-names-so-far.html

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-names/2208295-please-vote-our-boys-names-so-far.html


----------



## Jalanis22

I lietrally wake up more than 4 times to pee during the night...plus i find it comfortable sleeping on my side with bottom leg straight and the other one folded up kinda doing a 4 but not on my stomach.


----------



## MarieMo7

PK I voted! You have a number of lovely names, I had a hard time choosing just one on each list :)


----------



## SoonToBePreg

I've gained about 14 pounds and waiting to see what third tri brings. That's generally when the women in my family packed it on. 

I also have started having a really hard time falling asleep. It's hard to get a comfy position, and when I sleep on my left side, my baby kicks me until i have to switch. I donno what part of her body is on my left side. My right side is a little better, but I get uncomfortable much quicker and have to switch again... Once I'm asleep, thank goodness I stay asleep, but it could take me 2 hours to fall asleep. And I end up waking up so tired.


----------



## Rame

Princesskell said:


> I'm actually sleeping ok right now...once I can get to sleep past the heartburn. I sleep on my right and usually wake once for the toilet?
> 
> Not sure how much weight I've put on, but I think as long as you're not eating excessively and completely sedentary it's just what baby needs?? :shrug:
> 
> Vote on our girls and boys names so far here.....
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-names/2208287-please-vote-our-girls-names-so-far.html
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-names/2208295-please-vote-our-boys-names-so-far.html

Just voted for both PK! Good choices!


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks Mariemo and Rame...what did you vote for? Xxx


----------



## eyemom

I voted for Holly and Keir. But admittedly my boy name preference is skewed by a friend's son named Kieran...and they call him Kier most of the time. He's awesome. It reminded me of him. I know whatever you pick will suit the LO perfectly. :)


----------



## Missyann

Voting done!

I used to get up 4 times a night to pee, but the MW suggested that I curb my water consumption after 5 PM. I was already drinking more than I needed to. Now I am down to once a night.

As for sleep position. I generally have to dislodge a cat from the body pillow when I roll onto my left side. Then if I lay on my back I run the risk of having said cat walk across my belly in the middle of the night.


----------



## DragonflyWing

I've lost about 3 pounds so far from my pre-pregnancy weight. I started out overweight, and my doctor said I should aim to gain no more than 15 pounds overall. With my twins, I gained 23 pounds (I only made it to 32 weeks, though), and lost it all +6 lbs within 8 days of delivery...so it must have been mostly baby, placenta, blood, and water! 

My metabolism seems to kick into high gear when I'm pregnant. If only it would do that when I'm not! I managed to gain 40 pounds in the past 1.5 years since my last pregnancy. Stress made me eat like crap.


----------



## cncem

I have trouble at night mostly because of my pregnancy induced carpal tunnel, get it every pregnancy. I wear wrist braces at night, but still wake in so much pain in my hands if I sleep wrong, it totally Sucks. I'm most comfy on my left side but sometimes I wake up on my back because my left hand hurts so bad I roll over in my sleep. I only get up to go to the bathroom a few times in the night. It gets so Hot in my room at night, but it's because of my husband heating up the whole room with his body heat, it's like sleeping next to a furnise (<I suck at spelling lately, usually I'm like a dictionary, and spell check is not helping, but you guys know what I mean, like a fireplace or something). On top of that I still have awful dreams every night. I find myself going to bed a whole lot later than I used to, usually midnight, and I think it's because I dred sleeping. I don't have a preggy pillow, but I have about 5 pillows and my husband has 1.


----------



## cncem

Princesskell, I love the name Heidi, and my favorite of the boys names is Leo. I have a female friend named Rory and I have always found her name so hard to say, and what nickname could you use with that? Everytime I hear Reece I think of Reece Witherspoon, but I love that name for a girl.


----------



## salu_34

So I sent OH my five picks for names today. 
Sophie
Ella
Olivia
Caitlin
Mya

His last name is Weiss (German) so trying to pick something that works well with that. He said he was really liking Olivia. Which is something we can finally agree on. My first choice is Sophie but I don't think he's sold on the name.


----------



## Princesskell

Caitlin is lovely Salu xxx

Thanks for the votes everyone! Xxx


----------



## littlefishygg

I have only gained 10lbs so far but 4 of those I have gained in the last 2 weeks despite my bump measurement not having changed so after very little/very slow weight gain I am worried I am suddenly going to really pile it on now! I haven't changed my eating habits but I haven't eaten particularly well through out so far (too tired to go and do a proper food shop so I do the lazy option of eating out a far amount).

Is anyone doing prenatal yoga or aquanatal etc to work out? If so, how are you finding it? I think I need to start doing some exercise again but I have cancelled my gym membership :/


----------



## cncem

Salu, I like Caitlyn and Olivia, both are pretty. 

So I got my diapers today!!! They are all so super cute, I'm so excited! They are the Alva Baby color snaps, with double gussets on the legs to keep messes in, and square cross-over tabs, and snap in inserts that will agitate out in the wash and double pocket openings one in the front and one in the back and they are so soft and did I mention super cute!?! They snap down to really small size they will fit her right home from the hospital. I have about 10 packs of disposables but I'm thinking of giving those away and going cloth from the beginning. Here are a couple pics.
 



Attached Files:







All of them (Alvas).jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 3









040.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 2









pink Alva.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cncem

littlefishy I'm doing prenatal pilates on the swiss ball video at home and love it. It feels good to really stretch out your muscles and do core muscle work and get the pelvic floor ready for birth, and it gives me a feeling of doing something about gaining weight that I don't feel I have control over. It's great! I wouldn't feel comfortable going to a gym now and with this heat walking is out of the question, unless I go at night.


----------



## Missyann

I'm doing prenatal yoga and I love it. Not only because it really focuses on the muscles you need for labor and delivery, but also for the interaction with other pregnant women.

I've also been walking through my hilly neighborhood, but with temps hovering around 100 F here, it's hard to get motivated. I was a cyclist before getting pregnant, but 4 hours on a bike with a heart rate near 160 is probably not a good idea. (also the fear or crashing)


----------



## Princesskell

Littlefishy I have practised Iyengar yoga for the past 15 years and intend to continue as far as possible like I did last time. I swear it helped with pregnancy and labour.
I've also been going to the gym twice a week and doing some light work on the treadmill and elliptical machines. I did work out a lot before pregnancy too, they say try and keep up to what your body is used to? Xxx


----------



## GeralynB

I signed up for a prenatal yoga class that starts next week


----------



## Twinklie12

I had lost 3 pounds, but have since gained to be back up 9 pounds over pre pregnancy weight. I am on vacation this week though so we will see how I do after all this relaxing and eating!


----------



## SoonToBePreg

I started prenatal yoga and love it. I feel relaxed and all stretched out afterwards.


----------



## busytulip

I am still down about 13 lbs from pre pregnancy weight. In the past I have been a third tri gainer so I'm sure I'll catch up. I have been on modified bed rest this pregnancy so I am unable to do any exercises. I am kind of envious of those still able to be active as I am usually in the gym 4-6 times a week.


----------



## Selaphyna

I voted as well PK. I voted for Lina/Lena and Keir.


----------



## Selaphyna

I'm still down 2lbs from prepregnancy weight atm (my measurement, 5lbs if you go by what doctor's weighed me in at). I try not to weigh myself but usually do on Wednesdays since those are normally when I have my doctor's appointments. 

I'm expecting to gain most of my weight this month or at least in my 7th month. That's how it was in last pregnancy, and how my mom's pregnancies went (all 3 of them, she gained the most weight between 6-7 months.)

I sleep for the most part through night. Don't have too much trouble. But usually about 4-6am I feel I need to get up to pee. I snore quite a bit though and OH has problems sleeping. He usually rolls me over to my left side to try to stop it, but no such luck since I've became pregnant. I find it uncomfortable on my left side though. I still sleep on my back mostly as that is most comfortable with me, or find myself on my right side. Once OH get's up to go to work though I take over the whole bed, lol.


----------



## cncem

Selaphyna said:


> Once OH get's up to go to work though I take over the whole bed, lol.

Me too lol. I sometimes can't wait for him to get up so I can get comfy, he tends to take most of the bed and sleep right in the middle and I barely have any room on my side.


----------



## Selaphyna

cncem said:


> Selaphyna said:
> 
> 
> Once OH get's up to go to work though I take over the whole bed, lol.
> 
> Me too lol. I sometimes can't wait for him to get up so I can get comfy, he tends to take most of the bed and sleep right in the middle and I barely have any room on my side.Click to expand...

LOL for the most part that's how it is with him, which really doesn't bother me as I get really warm at night with both of us under the covers. Our bed is right up against the wall, and I sleep on the side that is right by the wall. So I usually am right up against the wall to help cool myself down at night, and so he usually ends up on the middle because he wants to cuddle.

And yeah, he leaves in the morning, wakes me up to kiss me goodbye, and I end up moving over into the middle with one of my legs and arms out on his side. :)


----------



## busytulip

PK-I voted for Heidi and Leo. I think those names sound best with Freya.

Salu-I love the name Olivia!


----------



## Pussy Galore

PK - I have voted too!

Freya is actually top of our list for this baby, but Holly is also on the list! Chloe is already calling this baby Freya so she has her mind set already!!


----------



## Princesskell

Thank you for all the votes!!

Pussy galore I still.love Freya so much I worry another name won't match up!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Had my 25 week midwife appointment today, baby's heartbeat is perfect and she measured my tummy measuring perfectly at 25 weeks, blood pressure is fine too! 

When is everyone booking their antenatal classes?


----------



## salu_34

Princesskell said:


> Thank you for all the votes!!
> 
> Pussy galore I still.love Freya so much I worry another name won't match up!

Voted for Holly and Rory :)


----------



## Twinklie12

salu_34 said:


> So I sent OH my five picks for names today.
> Sophie
> Ella
> Olivia
> Caitlin
> Mya
> 
> His last name is Weiss (German) so trying to pick something that works well with that. He said he was really liking Olivia. Which is something we can finally agree on. My first choice is Sophie but I don't think he's sold on the name.

 I like Caitlin and Mya. The other three are nice but just soooo popular.


----------



## Missyann

laurarebecca1 said:


> When is everyone booking their antenatal classes?

Mine are booked for October, but I'm not due until later in November.


----------



## eyemom

Princesskell said:


> Thank you for all the votes!!
> 
> Pussy galore I still.love Freya so much I worry another name won't match up!

 this is us...haven't found a name we love every bit as much as we love our 3 yo's. But thinking back, I liked her name when we chose it, more than any other we discussed, but what really makes me love the name is knowing the person it belongs to. So it's not exactly comparing apples to apples. I'm not sure that sounds right but it's hard to find the right words.


----------



## eyemom

laurarebecca1 said:


> Had my 25 week midwife appointment today, baby's heartbeat is perfect and she measured my tummy measuring perfectly at 25 weeks, blood pressure is fine too!
> 
> When is everyone booking their antenatal classes?

 congrats that's wonderful news.  Just last night I was thinking I need to book my classes but I haven't yet. Need to see what's available.


----------



## Princesskell

eyemom said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the votes!!
> 
> Pussy galore I still.love Freya so much I worry another name won't match up!
> 
> this is us...haven't found a name we love every bit as much as we love our 3 yo's. But thinking back, I liked her name when we chose it, more than any other we discussed, but what really makes me love the name is knowing the person it belongs to. So it's not exactly comparing apples to apples. I'm not sure that sounds right but it's hard to find the right words.Click to expand...

That is a lovely way of putting it...thankyou! I always worried I would change my mind on a name, go off it or come across something I proffered but I never have. I never thought it was because of the person I've named! :thumbup: xxx

I don't think I will do antenatal classes again. The only thing I got out of it last time was meeting up with new mummy friends. I went early December last time and my edd was early january.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Just thought I'd share the awesome place my babies will grow up. 

https://www.buzzfeed.com/jemimaskel...stle-nsw?sub=3388041_3338713&s=mobile#3338713


----------



## salu_34

We're planning on taking classes, probablynot until September. It's $150 here to take them, and afterwards we get a tour of the birthing unit at the hospital. We'll probably end up doing the weekend course, since both our schedules don't allow us to do it in the evening.


----------



## GeralynB

We're taking a 5 week Bradley Method course starting the beginning of Sept. I'm due the end of Oct


----------



## Twinklie12

I also need to sign up for classes. Want to do the hospital tour, labor classes, baby CPR, and breast feeding. Just lately I am starting to feel a little behind. The nursery is almost there but we still need to register, pick a daycare, sign up and take classes. Agh! I think when I am on vacation I get stressed about everything I am not doing. But I guess it will all get done!


----------



## DissySunshine

salu I was trying to figure out why "Sophie Weiss" sounded sooooo familiar, so I googled it and...Sophie Weisz was a well known holocaust survivor! Kind of crazy how small the world is, that even with a name so uncommon, it still (sort of) has a companion in the world. But, I'm sure it's not the same pronunciation, and it is a beautiful name. :flower:


----------



## MarieMo7

PK, I voted for Holly and Theo. I _love_ Theo. And I think both go well with Freya.
Couldn't bring myself to vote for Reece for a boy name, since my daughter's name will be Reese :) But I do like it.
(My first daughter's name is Chase. Obviously we like names that can be used for boys as well, so it's something we're used to!)

Won't be taking classes this time around. I did take a birthing class before when I was about 32-35 weeks pregnant (it was once a week for four weeks, 4 hours each). I took a breastfeeding class also around 30 weeks. Both were very helpful. We do intend on taking an infant CPR class, and also a sibling class with my daughter. Not sure how much she'll get out of it, since she'll be just over 2, but we'll try anyway!

Speaking of...my BABY turns 2 on Sunday! I can't even believe she's going to be 2. Thank goodness I have another one on the way, I need a baby back in my life! LOL!


----------



## salu_34

Small world ! It's funny because OHs first name is Eric, and last name Weiss. So if you know Houdini's (magician) really name, it's Erik Weiss. Totally not planned by his parents lol.

It's weird how yesterday I felt so huge and today my maternity pants feel too big for me !


----------



## eyemom

My old hospital had a "refresher childbirth" class, but I'm not aware of something like that at my new hospital. I can take a tour for free, but I kinda want to take a class again, at least a short one, just to get a feel for how things are different (or not) from my previous experience. If it were the same hospital, especially if there were no refresher course, I'd definitely be tempted to skip it this time.

Also would like to do a sibling class for my DD.

I need to look into it. Before, I had options to pay per class or a flat rate for however many classes I wanted to take. Some of the safety stuff changes, or are easy to forget, so a reminder never hurts. I'll just have to see.

As for the exercise thing, I'm restricted to do anything very strenuous at all, and I'm not really into yoga (sorry that's like blasphemy I know). I used to hear of water aerobics but I can't find anything like that now. :(


----------



## littlefishygg

Classes seem to be so much better over in the US! I booked onto mine yesterday and all I get where I live is a 2hour birthing class and a 2 hour class about postnatal stuff so presumably about child care etc but that is it!


----------



## Traveling mom

I signed up for a 3 week childbirthing class. it is the beginning of September so hopefully I can remember everything come November. We will also get to tour the hospital. I haven't decided on whether I want to take a breastfeeding class or not.


----------



## GeralynB

We toured the hospital very early on at like 8 weeks because we went to a meet the midwives night when I was trying to decide if I wanted to use them or not


----------



## mandaa1220

I've done two hospital tours, because I had options about which one I was going to use. My group of midwives deliver at both!

It was great to help us make a decision. We were going to do a Bradley class, but they're so expensive, so instead, we've ordered a few books and are going to be trying to work through the material as best we can on our own at home.


----------



## MarieMo7

I am so glad we took the breastfeeding class. It helped a lot just to have some point of reference.
I knew my mom BF, and I'd seen my SIL with (then) 4 EBF babies, so I thought it was easy. IT IS NOT EASY. Lol. I'm glad I took that course, it did come in handy.


----------



## GeralynB

I finished painting the dresser for the nursery. You can't really tell in the pic but it's light gray and navy blue
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## MissyLissy

We are signed up to take a six week course that meets once a week for 3 hours beginning August 11th already. With twins, I figured they may come much earlier than I'm expecting, so I'd rather be safe than sorry. The first three classes are labor classes (even though I'll prob have a c-section, you never know), second two focus on infant care, and the last is a breastfeeding course. I also want to sign up for infant CPR and a tour of the birthing unit but haven't got around to it quite yet.


My to-do list is still so massive! Need to paint and put together the entire nursery, get through showers, buy last odds and ends, sort through all the clothes I've accumulated from friends/cousins, pick a pediatrician, and the biggest....decide once and for all if I'm quitting my job or if we are biting the bullet on $600/week childcare. Neither option is amazing for us. I'm strongly (like 95% sure) I'm quitting and will demote myself to a part time position but that makes me nervous too. What really makes me nervous is I still don't have a clear plan at almost 23 weeks! I need to tell my boss very, very soon what my intentions are. It's amazing we are having twins and I feel so blessed, but it also threw us for a loop. With one, we would have done childcare + I keep my job no problem. Two makes it much more complicated monetarily.


----------



## salu_34

We still have a long list too. The main thing is finishing to empty and clean out the nursery, which was OHs room as a kid. It's a mess ! I really want it cleaned out by end of summer so we can start to paint and out everything together. I'm also going to attempt to make a mobile for either over the change table or where I put the glider. Redo my jungle animal paintings to match the colours of the bedroom. Theres probably lots more but those are my main ones right now lol.


----------



## apple_20

My baby is two today! I can't believe it.

Got him a doll for his birthday and he's so sweet feeding her and putting her on the potty. He's going to be a great big brother :)


----------



## Princesskell

hopefulfor1st said:


> Just thought I'd share the awesome place my babies will grow up.
> 
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/jemimaskel...stle-nsw?sub=3388041_3338713&s=mobile#3338713

I would love to visit Australia! Xxx



MarieMo7 said:


> PK, I voted for Holly and Theo. I _love_ Theo. And I think both go well with Freya.
> Couldn't bring myself to vote for Reece for a boy name, since my daughter's name will be Reese :) But I do like it.
> (My first daughter's name is Chase. Obviously we like names that can be used for boys as well, so it's something we're used to!)
> 
> Won't be taking classes this time around. I did take a birthing class before when I was about 32-35 weeks pregnant (it was once a week for four weeks, 4 hours each). I took a breastfeeding class also around 30 weeks. Both were very helpful. We do intend on taking an infant CPR class, and also a sibling class with my daughter. Not sure how much she'll get out of it, since she'll be just over 2, but we'll try anyway!
> 
> Speaking of...my BABY turns 2 on Sunday! I can't even believe she's going to be 2. Thank goodness I have another one on the way, I need a baby back in my life! LOL!

I do love Reese for a girl too. Have you had many people think Chase is a boy before they meet her?

I've not heard of sibling classes over here :shrug:

Happy birthday for Sunday baby girl xxx


GeralynB said:


> I finished painting the dresser for the nursery. You can't really tell in the pic but it's light gray and navy blue

Gorgeous xxx



apple_20 said:


> My baby is two today! I can't believe it.
> 
> Got him a doll for his birthday and he's so sweet feeding her and putting her on the potty. He's going to be a great big brother :)

happy birthday little man xxx


----------



## MarieMo7

PK, yes - everyone thinks Chase is a boy before they meet her. I think Reese is a little more girl-friendly so they might not assume boy first, but who knows. We're prepared for it now :)

This is the description for the Younger Siblings Class (ages 2-5). It's $20, 1.5 hours, and I'm super excited about it! Our hospital hosts it; it's where we did our BFing and birthing class.


_The Younger Sibling class is a celebration of becoming a &#8220;Big Brother&#8221; or &#8220;Big Sister&#8221;. It is one of the many steps that parents can take to get their child ready for the arrival of a new baby. The class is designed for children between the ages of two and five years old. At least one parent must attend, but both parents are welcome. The class will include a tour of the hospital. Children need to bring a small photograph of themself for a craft project.

Included topics:
*Practice time for diapering, holding, and swaddling baby
*Ways to feed baby
*Feelings of jealousy
*Why does the baby cry
*Group activity_


----------



## MarieMo7

Suddenly having VBAC anxiety. I keep reading stories about it and reading about placental abruption and stillbirth and complications and I'm just FREAKED OUT. Ugh. I need to get over this.


----------



## Missyann

Geralyn, I have that same dresser and I love how you transformed it.


----------



## GeralynB

Missyann said:


> Geralyn, I have that same dresser and I love how you transformed it.

I had gotten this dresser probably 10 years ago at IKEA


----------



## Selaphyna

OMG, my ankles are sooo swollen. Today has been the worst day so far. I was on my feet most of the day due to work, but it's looks horrible. I'm eating atm, so probably afterwards I'm going to take my shower and lay down, but I'm worried this is just going to get worse. Plan on calling doctor's on Monday, but don't have my next appt until August 6th.


----------



## cncem

I know you probably hate to hear it Selaphina, it's like a broken record, but I had feet and ankles so swollen and I drink so much water now, like huge glasses of ice water with a little lemon and the swelling has mostly gone away now. Really, it doesn't make sense but water is the key. The swelling happens because the weight of your uturus and everything in it is pressing down on your pelvic veins or something like that and decreasing the circulation of fluids in your legs, I think I have that right, but anyway, water will definitely help. A bonus is I went to doc today and I *lost* 4 ounces since last appt 2 weeks ago, instead of gaining the usual pound a week. I'm not trying to lose weight, but I am trying to eat healthier, drinking Lots of water and doing light prenatal pilates 3 times a week.


----------



## Selaphyna

cncem said:


> I know you probably hate to hear it Selaphina, it's like a broken record, but I had feet and ankles so swollen and I drink so much water now, like huge glasses of ice water with a little lemon and the swelling has mostly gone away now. Really, it doesn't make sense but water is the key. The swelling happens because the weight of your uturus and everything in it is pressing down on your pelvic veins or something like that and decreasing the circulation of fluids in your legs, I think I have that right, but anyway, water will definitely help. A bonus is I went to doc today and I *lost* 4 ounces since last appt 2 weeks ago, instead of gaining the usual pound a week. I'm not trying to lose weight, but I am trying to eat healthier, drinking Lots of water and doing light prenatal pilates 3 times a week.


LOL cncem no I know I need to drink more water. I'm going to have to make sure that I make it a point to stop and drink water while at work. I'm also going to buy myself some new shoes this weekend, and look into some different socks. BP has been wonderful last few appointments and the swelling really is only in ankles more than anywhere else, and fridays are my longest day at work, so I was on my feet alot. I'll also have to make it a point to sit down more, and if my boss doesn't like it, he'll have to deal because yeah, I don't like my feet hurting at the end of the shift.


----------



## apple_20

MarieMo7 said:


> Suddenly having VBAC anxiety. I keep reading stories about it and reading about placental abruption and stillbirth and complications and I'm just FREAKED OUT. Ugh. I need to get over this.

I'm going for a vbac too sometimes you can google too much! Having said that their are loads of sucess stories out there. Will you have constant monitoring? X


----------



## Missyann

GeralynB said:


> Missyann said:
> 
> 
> Geralyn, I have that same dresser and I love how you transformed it.
> 
> I had gotten this dresser probably 10 years ago at IKEAClick to expand...

Same here. What did you do to prep the surface to paint it?


----------



## Twinklie12

GeralynB said:


> I finished painting the dresser for the nursery. You can't really tell in the pic but it's light gray and navy blue

This looks so great! Can't wait to see the nursery !


----------



## GeralynB

Missyann said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missyann said:
> 
> 
> Geralyn, I have that same dresser and I love how you transformed it.
> 
> I had gotten this dresser probably 10 years ago at IKEAClick to expand...
> 
> Same here. What did you do to prep the surface to paint it?Click to expand...

Just cleaned it. I used Annie Sloan's chalk paint...no prep necessary. Love the stuff. I've redone a bunch of different furniture and love when I don't have to sand anything!


----------



## littlefishygg

Woo, just got a second hand Medela swing breast pump in perfect working order for £35. So pleased with my bargain hunting skills :)


----------



## Princesskell

What on earth is a rutabaga?! :rofl: 
Must be more popular overseas? :shrug:


----------



## DissySunshine

Princesskell said:


> What on earth is a rutabaga?! :rofl:
> Must be more popular overseas? :shrug:

Gotta say I've never had one or seen one in my life! Looks like a really large radish though? :shrug:


----------



## Missyann

Princesskell said:


> What on earth is a rutabaga?! :rofl:
> Must be more popular overseas? :shrug:

I've given up on the fruit/veggie comparison. It just confuses me. How about a ticker with comparisons to outdated technology like a portable CD player or an 1980s style mobile phone. That I get.


----------



## busytulip

Have you guys seen this baby size chart? I have it pinned to a board on Pinterest and it always makes me laugh. :rofl:

Junk food baby size chart:
https://www.howtobeadad.com/2013/18536/junk-food-baby-size-chart


----------



## Pink Sarah

Hi I only just found this thread so feel a bit late joining but hello!! I'm due 3rd Nov with my second boy x


----------



## Twinklie12

Pink Sarah said:


> Hi I only just found this thread so feel a bit late joining but hello!! I'm due 3rd Nov with my second boy x

Welcome!!!


----------



## apple_20

Rutabaga is a swede I googled it. Love mashed swede or roast. 
Nom


----------



## Twinklie12

apple_20 said:


> Rutabaga is a swede I googled it. Love mashed swede or roast.
> Nom

Still no clue what it is! Haha


----------



## Princesskell

Pink Sarah said:


> Hi I only just found this thread so feel a bit late joining but hello!! I'm due 3rd Nov with my second boy x

 hello!! :hi:
Love that people are still joining us. Congratulations...how have you been finding itso far?
Congratulations on a little boy too, how old is your DS? 
I will add you to the front page Xxx



apple_20 said:


> Rutabaga is a swede I googled it. Love mashed swede or roast.
> Nom

ha! Thanks! Don't know why they don't just say swede! Xxx


----------



## MissyLissy

Lol and what exactly is a swede?


----------



## BabyHopes1974

busytulip said:


> Have you guys seen this baby size chart? I have it pinned to a board on Pinterest and it always makes me laugh. :rofl:
> 
> Junk food baby size chart:
> https://www.howtobeadad.com/2013/18536/junk-food-baby-size-chart

I love it.


----------



## Princesskell

MissyLissy said:


> Lol and what exactly is a swede?

Are you in the US missylissy? Is it also called a turnip?? :haha: it's a root vegetable, lovely to eat, a pain to cut!! Xxx


----------



## salu_34

Had a scare today. Me and OH went to the zoo for our anniversary. Went to the washroom and noticed blood when wiping. No blood in my urine/toilet but I freaked out. Went to the clinic doctor looked for heart beat and it was at 160 and I can feel her moving around. I have to go Monday to book an ultrasound so they can look at my cervix and hopefully everything is okay.
OH said it might be because of all the walking we did at the zoo. I hope he's right. I'm still scared until I go for the ultrasound :(


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh Salu I am sure it will all be fine, but sorry that you had a scare! Feet up and have DH wait in you while you relax! Xo


----------



## MissyLissy

Princesskell said:


> MissyLissy said:
> 
> 
> Lol and what exactly is a swede?
> 
> Are you in the US missylissy? Is it also called a turnip?? :haha: it's a root vegetable, lovely to eat, a pain to cut!! XxxClick to expand...

Oh ok... Totally know what a turnip is! Haha


Sulu.... That is scary. I know it's hard, but try to relax. There can be lots of reasons that cause spotting, and most aren't very serious. I agree with Twinklie. Put your feet up and make OH wait on you until Monday!


----------



## salu_34

Thanks ladies. That's what my mom and OH both said. No more bleeding, thank god, and I can feel her kicking and moving around. Just super scary. 
I will keep everyone posted when I can get in for the ultrasound.


----------



## mandaa1220

Anyone thought about birth plans at all?


----------



## Selaphyna

Pink Sarah said:


> Hi I only just found this thread so feel a bit late joining but hello!! I'm due 3rd Nov with my second boy x

:wave: welcome!



Princesskell said:


> MissyLissy said:
> 
> 
> Lol and what exactly is a swede?
> 
> Are you in the US missylissy? Is it also called a turnip?? :haha: it's a root vegetable, lovely to eat, a pain to cut!! XxxClick to expand...

lol ty for explanation bc yeah I had no clue what a swede was either :) 



salu_34 said:


> Had a scare today. Me and OH went to the zoo for our anniversary. Went to the washroom and noticed blood when wiping. No blood in my urine/toilet but I freaked out. Went to the clinic doctor looked for heart beat and it was at 160 and I can feel her moving around. I have to go Monday to book an ultrasound so they can look at my cervix and hopefully everything is okay.
> OH said it might be because of all the walking we did at the zoo. I hope he's right. I'm still scared until I go for the ultrasound :(

aww, keeping you in my thoughts. I'm sure it's nothing, and it can be normal to bleed. But yeah that would scare me too. Just relax for the weekend.



mandaa1220 said:


> Anyone thought about birth plans at all?

I have. I know some things I don't want to happen should I have the same type of experience I did with my first. I need to think some more and actually start writing it out.



I'm in a pretty good mood, even though legs/feet are bothering me today (still swelling, and looks like I'll have to deal with it, just try to do everything I can to minimize it.) I paid off my car yesterday! :happydance: That will also allow me to lower my coverage to lower my payment for my insurance. So next month I should be able to get some of my bigger items, and start saving up for when I go on maternity leave.


----------



## mandaa1220

Congrats on paying off your car! That's so awesome. My student loans are starting up in November/December and it's frightening. I wish I could pay off my car and not have that bill anymore!

I've got all these thoughts about the birth, but don't know how to write them down!


----------



## Pink Sarah

Princesskell said:


> Pink Sarah said:
> 
> 
> Hi I only just found this thread so feel a bit late joining but hello!! I'm due 3rd Nov with my second boy x
> 
> hello!! :hi:
> Love that people are still joining us. Congratulations...how have you been finding itso far?
> Congratulations on a little boy too, how old is your DS?
> I will add you to the front page Xxx
> 
> Thank you :) my ds is 2 on Wednesday can't believe where the time has gone!
> After a rough few months of sickness I am now rather healthy thank you x hope everyone is doing well xClick to expand...


----------



## apple_20

Aw salu how scary. At least you get the comfort of feeling wiggles. I'm sure the ultrasound will show everything is fine. Until then feet up :)

I'm convinced this lo is still breech I had a c-section for DS due to breech and I'm paranoid it will happen again. Don't want to get too hooked on the idea of vbac and be dissapointned


----------



## Princesskell

Hope you are ok Salu :hugs: xxx


----------



## Missyann

Thinking about you salu. Hope the u/s shows all is well and you just get another peek at your very active LO.


----------



## GeralynB

Hope all is we'll Salu


----------



## salu_34

Doing better this morning. No more blood. Just going to take it easy today. I'm glad that I can feel her moving around a bit this morning and let night. Thanks for all your support ladies :)

OH read her a book last night and kissed my stomach afterwards. Made me cry !


----------



## Selaphyna

salu_34 said:


> Doing better this morning. No more blood. Just going to take it easy today. I'm glad that I can feel her moving around a bit this morning and let night. Thanks for all your support ladies :)
> 
> OH read her a book last night and kissed my stomach afterwards. Made me cry !

Awww, so sweet. :) Glad to hear you are doing better today and she is moving around for you. That always helps ease the mind.



mandaa1220 said:


> Congrats on paying off your car! That's so awesome. My student loans are starting up in November/December and it's frightening. I wish I could pay off my car and not have that bill anymore!
> 
> I've got all these thoughts about the birth, but don't know how to write them down!

Yeah it's so nice to cut out one bill, especially if it's one of your higher bills you have during the month. Don't get me started on the student loans....I still have a lot to pay off there.

As for your birth plan, just research it online. I know there are a few sites that may have a generic one (so you can get an idea), or ones that may have every little detail and you just check mark what you want. 



Pickle was so active last night, from about 10pm up to about 2am when me and OH finally went to bed. We were laying in bed around 1:30 or so, and Pickle must be feet down at the moment, because one second I'd feel something towards the top of my bump and a second later something at the bottom. Then shortly there after I felt two kicks within nanoseconds right next to each other at the bottom of my bump. He must have been having a party in there last night lol.

Also swelling was pretty bad yesterday, shorter work day though. I came home and after eating and taking my shower, I took over the bed and had my legs propped up on the wall. I def noticed after about 30 minutes my ankles looked so much better. So yeah I'll be doing that every night that I can (nights my OH works early next morning, I can't do it so easily as I get home shortly before he is going to bed). Going to buy new shoes today though because yeah I know mine are shot, lol.


----------



## Missyann

I have not had an issue with swelling at this point, but when I am on my feet too much, it feels like my baby settles down in my pelvis and presses on my bladder. Makes me feel like I have to pee, but I really don't. Laying on my back for about 15 minutes seems to get things back where they belong, but inconvenient when there is no place to lay down.

Paid off my car a couple months ago so I'll have a few months to save that money before it starts going toward daycare.


----------



## Princesskell

About the birth plan. I researched the kind of things that might be on there but then just typed up my own, just a simple list of things that were most important to us.

Hb kicked in after breakfast today rather than waiting till after lunch :dohh:

Xxx


----------



## cncem

Glad everything is ok Salu, take it easy lady. 

So had another appt with specialist Friday and Macie is doing Awesome, all organs looking good, heart looking good, 10 fingers and toes, very active, she weighed 1 pound 4 ounces with a heartrate at 127 bpm which Doc said it perfect, Did you know heartrate is slow at first, then gets faster (145 bpm at 20 weeks) then slows back down as you approach term, which heartrate should be at about 130bpm then So, 23 weeks 2 days yesterday. :)

(I will make a pregnancy journal for her toward the end of the pregnancy and will use this thread as a reference, as notes and things.) 

It is Hot, about 105 outside it feels like, because it is 77 degrees inside right now. Inside usually will be 20 degrees less than it is outside. I'm sitting in my skivies under a couple fans, lol. I ate a pint of icecream last night:blush:(OMG!!!!!!!) and was sick to my tummy all night. That is what I get for getting a pint of coffee toffee icecream. Here is a pic I found of 23weeks3days I found online.
 



Attached Files:







Macie 23weeks3days.jpg
File size: 138.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## salu_34

I found a form on pinterest about birthing plans that I just downloaded and saved to my computer. Will look at it later on. I'm sure once I have my appointment with my OB he'll ask me all that stuff, and I'll just sit there like a deer in headlights haha.


----------



## eyemom

Salu I've had something similar this pregnancy and it was just a small cervical ectroprion. It's nothing bad, but scary to see blood when you don't know where it's coming from. If that's what it is, you might see it again. I still see scant amounts every few days.


----------



## Jalanis22

Im ringing the dr tomorrow these past nights ive been having light headaches including with vomit and a stomache..my morning sickness had stopped at around 11 weeks so not sure why im feeling like this.


----------



## Pussy Galore

Hope the ultrasound goes ok today Salu :)

Jalanais - I have had lots of headaches with the pregnancy although not with sickness too. Hope the Dr is helpful

Just passed V day :happydance: and it seems to make all the difference at my local hospital. I had a small bleed about 4 weeks ago but because I was less than 24 weeks they wouldn't investigate. Fortuantely it was nothing serious and the bleeding stopped within hours but it was frustrating.


----------



## GeralynB

It's my bday and I turn 35 today. What?!? How did that happen???:saywhat: I still feel 22.


----------



## Twinklie12

Hope you feel better Jalanis! Good luck with the scan Salu!


----------



## apple_20

GeralynB said:


> It's my bday and I turn 35 today. What?!? How did that happen???:saywhat: I still feel 22.

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Princesskell

Let us know how you got on Salu. xxx

Thinking of you Jalanis...hope you can get some reassurance :hugs:

Happy vday pussy galore xxx

Happy birthday Geralyn xxx


----------



## MarieMo7

Happy birthday Geralyn!


----------



## MarieMo7

My BH contractions have ramped up a ton. I had them all evening, and woke up a few times to them last night. I tried chugging some water (because I knew I'd been bad about it most of the day), but it didn't work. The contractions have been strong and super uncomfortable.

Been awake for about 2 hours and I've had 3 big ones so far. Ugh. And today is a travel day (flying to Chicago this afternoon for an all-day meeting tomorrow, then back home in the evening), which always lends itself to dehydration. Really not enjoying these contractions right now :(


----------



## Twinklie12

Happy birthday Geralyn!

Hope you feel better marieMo! Traveling while not feeling well is awful. 

I am starting to be a little more uncomfortable in general. It's harder to get up off the couch and into bed, and I am always starving all day, but by the end of the day I just feel full and BLAH. Still at 9 pounds gained, and I am back at work after a week on vacation. Hoping since I will be back to healthier eating I will stay on track. 

We have the crib and dressers now, and we registered yesterday, so I am feeling more prepared. :)


----------



## Jalanis22

Just spoke to my nurse and she said it may be th sugar levels fluctuating that i need to be snacking every 2 hours! I do snack just not every 2 hours..im kinda scared since ive never had this with my LO hopefully my sugars are good.


----------



## cncem

Happy Birthday Geralyn!! I'll be turning 35 years young in Oct.

PG, whew glad everything is ok. Happy V day! Mine is Wednesday and I have been having worries about prom, well not anymore though doc said amniotic fluid is fine, not too much not too little. I guess pregnant women just have watery discharge (sorry tmi) and it is normal. Ok, this months freak out is out of the way, lol. And salu too. So it's not just me that worries about everything.

I'm sorry about those contractions Mariemo, I have them but they're not so bad. Ugh, I'd hate to fly this time of pregnancy, sitting in those tiny seats for even a short time is so uncomfortable. I hope things get better for you.


----------



## Princesskell

Oh Mariemo good luck with the travelling, bh's sound uncomfortable :hugs:

We are going away on the 19th of August so I will be gone 30 weeks. Has anyone flown this late before? It's only a short flight to Mallorca but I will need a drs note. I'm sure it will be fine.

I feel you on the fullness Twinklie. I'm not really able to eat much at all at the moment. I feel this baby will be another long, heavy one, I can already feel it stretching out from right under my ribs while sitting on all my internal organs!!


----------



## salu_34

I assume everything is fine. Saw baby on ultrasound and can feel her moving up a storm today. The tech checked my cervix, but their faxing over the results to the doctor. Only problem is, it's not my regular doctor, since I went to the Urgent Care clinic, so it's another doctor in the building. I haven't heard anything back yet. If I don't t hear back today, I'm going to call tomorrow and see if they got the faxed results. I don't like waiting.


----------



## Princesskell

Glad that sounds positive Salu xxx


----------



## DragonflyWing

I missed all the rutabaga talk, but wanted to chime in! Rutabaga and turnips are actually two different things! Both are root vegetables, and can usually be used interchangeably in recipes, but they're not the same thing :)

I love rutabaga, but I'm not a big fan of turnip. Rutabaga is sweeter.

To show how close they are, though, rutabaga are hybrids of turnip and cabbage!


----------



## Princesskell

DragonflyWing said:


> I missed all the rutabaga talk, but wanted to chime in! Rutabaga and turnips are actually two different things! Both are root vegetables, and can usually be used interchangeably in recipes, but they're not the same thing :)
> 
> I love rutabaga, but I'm not a big fan of turnip. Rutabaga is sweeter.
> 
> To show how close they are, though, rutabaga are hybrids of turnip and cabbage!

I love it! :rofl: a rutabaga expert!! Thanks DragonflyWing! Xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

Princesskell said:


> Oh Mariemo good luck with the travelling, bh's sound uncomfortable :hugs:
> 
> We are going away on the 19th of August so I will be gone 30 weeks. Has anyone flown this late before? It's only a short flight to Mallorca but I will need a drs note. I'm sure it will be fine.
> 
> I feel you on the fullness Twinklie. I'm not really able to eat much at all at the moment. I feel this baby will be another long, heavy one, I can already feel it stretching out from right under my ribs while sitting on all my internal organs!!

Enjoy the vacation! I'm sure it will be fine travelling, just be sure to put your feet up and relax!


----------



## Twinklie12

For ladies that have gliders and the like in their nurseries, question...

I am considering a glider with a built in recliner vs. a glider with a gliding ottoman. Pros and cons of each??? I've been told to make sure the glider is big enough to be comfy for you and your future toddler together, and tall enough for DH to put his head back to relax as well. Any other input???


----------



## DissySunshine

Twinklie, I imagine the biggest pro of having two separate pieces is so that your OH (if they are taller) won't have their feet hanging off the end! But that's all I got.


----------



## mandaa1220

In response to the gliders...

we considered both and still have not made a final purchase, but I'm 99% sure we are going with the glider with ottoman. 

Reason why - the rocking motion when your feet are up was a huge comforting plus when I was testing them out. 

Totally dependent on what you prefer and what feels most comfortable to you. Where are you looking?


----------



## Twinklie12

mandaa1220 said:


> In response to the gliders...
> 
> we considered both and still have not made a final purchase, but I'm 99% sure we are going with the glider with ottoman.
> 
> Reason why - the rocking motion when your feet are up was a huge comforting plus when I was testing them out.
> 
> Totally dependent on what you prefer and what feels most comfortable to you. Where are you looking?

I was looking at Babies R Us. I haven't found too many other stores that have them in person (I like the all upholstered kind). 

I had two friends who swore by the recline, and the ability to lock it into a reclined position when you have a sleeping, sick baby, or for late night nursing sessions. But I do love the feel of a glider with the ottoman gliding with you. Of course I haven't been able to find a nice big, beige, glider with matching ottoman, only the recliner one. Seems like it should be easier to find but so far they are all too small or too crazy expensive. I dunno!


----------



## mandaa1220

Twinklie12 said:


> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> In response to the gliders...
> 
> we considered both and still have not made a final purchase, but I'm 99% sure we are going with the glider with ottoman.
> 
> Reason why - the rocking motion when your feet are up was a huge comforting plus when I was testing them out.
> 
> Totally dependent on what you prefer and what feels most comfortable to you. Where are you looking?
> 
> I was looking at Babies R Us. I haven't found too many other stores that have them in person (I like the all upholstered kind).
> 
> I had two friends who swore by the recline, and the ability to lock it into a reclined position when you have a sleeping, sick baby, or for late night nursing sessions. But I do love the feel of a glider with the ottoman gliding with you. Of course I haven't been able to find a nice big, beige, glider with matching ottoman, only the recliner one. Seems like it should be easier to find but so far they are all too small or too crazy expensive. I dunno!Click to expand...

Do you have a Buy Buy Baby anywhere near you? That's where we found the one I think we're going to purchase. It's the Quinn - which is from the Best company I think (as in the company is called best, not they are the best lol)


----------



## salu_34

When I visited my dad and step mom in May they had a glider with ottoman that they got from Costco. It was so comfortable. I've requested that as a gift lol.


----------



## sandilion

I can't believe in 2 weeks time I will be starting THIRD trimester!! This pregnancy has gone so incredibly fast ... and now the reality that i will be going through labor and birth again is starting to sink in finally! EEK!!! It's all been just so surreal ... now its becoming more real... HELP!! Can a back out?? LOL! :wacko:


----------



## Missyann

We went with a glider/ottoman combo. It's nice to be able to rock with your feet up. The criteria was comfortable cushion, padded arms, removable cushions or washable fabric, and a locking mechanism to prevent pinched little fingers.


----------



## MarieMo7

I just realized so many of our ladies are in third tri now - WOW! That's amazing...home stretch, ladies!

Re: glider. I have to say, I don't love ours with the separate ottoman. I actually found it to be an uncomfortable able for long periods of time, and ended up buying a little foot stool to put my feet up instead. I liked that a lot better and kept a better position for my back. I don't know if that would be corrected with the reclining glider, but I would have loved to have explored that option when we were first shopping. I did end up using our recliner in the living room a lot when I was with a sick/sleeping baby - the glider was really more for nursing to sleep and middle of the night feedings.

So I did some contraction timing while I was at the airport/in flight. I had a BH on average every 30 minutes (varied from 28 minutes to 33 minutes), for about 35 seconds each time. That lasted from the time I got to the airport when I started tracking (at around 11am) until I got to my hotel (around 4pm). I've only had one other one since then and it was about 30 minutes ago. I made it a point to stay very well hydrated at the airport and in-flight, so maybe I just needed a rest? But they've calmed down now and I feel a lot better. 

This was my last work trip this year - hallelujah! My works doesn't require much travel at all, but because of some weird timing this summer, this is my 5th trip in two months, 17 days total being away from home. I hate it! I'm ready to be done. 

I'm going to curl up on the bed now and watch One Born Every Minute on YouTube until I fall asleep. Hope everyone had a great day!


----------



## Selaphyna

Twinklie12 said:


> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> In response to the gliders...
> 
> we considered both and still have not made a final purchase, but I'm 99% sure we are going with the glider with ottoman.
> 
> Reason why - the rocking motion when your feet are up was a huge comforting plus when I was testing them out.
> 
> Totally dependent on what you prefer and what feels most comfortable to you. Where are you looking?
> 
> I was looking at Babies R Us. I haven't found too many other stores that have them in person (I like the all upholstered kind).
> 
> I had two friends who swore by the recline, and the ability to lock it into a reclined position when you have a sleeping, sick baby, or for late night nursing sessions. But I do love the feel of a glider with the ottoman gliding with you. Of course I haven't been able to find a nice big, beige, glider with matching ottoman, only the recliner one. Seems like it should be easier to find but so far they are all too small or too crazy expensive. I dunno!Click to expand...

The glider I had when I had DS1 was one that could recline as well. I loved it, especially when I napped with him in my arms, I would put my feet up and then recline the chair back and glide back and forth.

I got rid of the chair when I moved up this way 6 years ago though. Again wasn't planning on having any more children or didn't think I could. I would like to get another one though. OH has one exactly like the one i can but his is pretty worn, so if we were to buy one, he'd probably take over it lol. He is uses it as his computer chair.


----------



## trumpetbeth

Has anyone done a gestational diabetes test? I have mine tomorrow.


----------



## cncem

Trumpetbeth, I did an early one hour non fasting one at 15 weeks or so and passed it, I have another one scheduled for next doc visit, good luck! 
My advice, don't eat or drink anything sugary in the morning before you go if it's not fasting, my doc said that would throw off the test and possibly make you fail it. Good luck!


----------



## Pussy Galore

trumpetbeth said:


> Has anyone done a gestational diabetes test? I have mine tomorrow.

I have mine at 28 weeks on 18 August - the day after a week abroad on an all inclusive holiday! Hope it goes OK :)

I can't believe that some of us are heading into the third trimester already... I feel quite apprehensive about it now! :wacko:


----------



## MissyLissy

Ugh. It's the middle of the night here and crazy acid reflux just woke me up and made me vomit my guts out. Now I can't lie down because it's so uncomfortable so I'm sitting in a chair waiting to feel well enough to try lying down/sleeping again. Definitely add me to the list of ladies who are starting to feel uncomfortable lots of the time (especially at night in my case), and I'm still a good 4 weeks from third tri! I think it's going to be an interesting autumn for me to say the least! :wacko:


----------



## GeralynB

Pussy Galore said:


> trumpetbeth said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone done a gestational diabetes test? I have mine tomorrow.
> 
> I have mine at 28 weeks on 18 August - the day after a week abroad on an all inclusive holiday! Hope it goes OK :)
> 
> I can't believe that some of us are heading into the third trimester already... I feel quite apprehensive about it now! :wacko:Click to expand...

I had my test last wed after being away at an all inclusive the week before. I haven't heard back but I'm assuming I passed since they usually only call for abnormal results but I'll call today just to be sure 


MissyLissy said:


> Ugh. It's the middle of the night here and crazy acid reflux just woke me up and made me vomit my guts out. Now I can't lie down because it's so uncomfortable so I'm sitting in a chair waiting to feel well enough to try lying down/sleeping again. Definitely add me to the list of ladies who are starting to feel uncomfortable lots of the time (especially at night in my case), and I'm still a good 4 weeks from third tri! I think it's going to be an interesting autumn for me to say the least! :wacko:

Ugh sorry you're not feeling well

Third tri today! Don't know how I feel about that...I'm excited but nervous at the same time. Still feel there is so much to do!


----------



## Twinklie12

Thanks for all the glider recliner vs, glider with ottoman input. I am having a hard time deciding!!! I would get a little foot stool with the recliner so I am leaning that way....

Sorry about all the BH MarieMo. Welcome to third trie Geralyn! And feel better Missy, hope this was a fluke and not a new trend for you! I have a friend who propped her mattress up with pillows and that helped her immensely.


----------



## MarieMo7

Congrats on 3rd tri, Geralyn! Sorry about the acid reflux, Missy. I had it throughout 2nd and 3rd tri with my first pregnancy. I got a prescription from my doc for omeprazole, and that helped tremendously. Still couldn't eat large meals, though, or CHOCOLATE because that made it worse. Life is unfair sometimes.

Reese is doing somersaults in my belly. This morning I swear she was booty up, I felt a very hard bump at the top of my uterus. Then some uncomfortable movement, and kicks down by my cervix. She's a crazy little monkey in there.

About to head into an all-day training session, then a flight back home to my family this evening. I'm looking forward to being home with them, no more travel!

I have a FB friend (former coworker) who went into labor this morning with her first. It's ridiculous how excited I am for her right now. I can't wait for it to be me again!


----------



## GeralynB

Just found out I passed my glucose test but am positive for a group b strep urinary infection. I have to go on antibiotics now and again when I go into labor. Anyone else ever have this?


----------



## Twinklie12

GeralynB said:


> Just found out I passed my glucose test but am positive for a group b strep urinary infection. I have to go on antibiotics now and again when I go into labor. Anyone else ever have this?

Glad you passed the glucose test! Sorry about the other news, I'm not familiar with that, but sounds like they know how to treat it and are on top of it. :hugs:


----------



## MarieMo7

I haven't, but have heard it's common and very manageable and without any issues for the baby, so long as the antibiotics are administered. 
Yay for glucose test!


----------



## DissySunshine

Glad they're getting that under control Geralyn, and congratulations on third tri :)

Went to the doc yesterday. I've officially gained 30 pounds since my first appointment! Insane. I need to start walking lol. Had to ask about the Down Syndrome screen that I had done, and she was like, "oh, yeah, that. You're fine". So all's good so far! Wishing I could get one more look at my baby, but I don't think my doc is that concerned to allow another US so I guess I'll go to a private US. 

And I made my cousin a baby shower gift! She had a similar print on her registry, so I'm hoping she likes the sentimentality of it. She's due 5 weeks ahead of me. I've been feeling SUPER crafty lately, so on top of that I'm making myself a Dr. Seuss picture to go with the mobile and name wall that are already lovingly completed. :happydance:

Anyone still see episodes of "I Didn't Know I was Pregnant" on TLC? Watching one now, and the woman had twins!
 



Attached Files:







20140728_144148.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Twinklie12

Super cute art Dissy! Very talented


----------



## GeralynB

DissySunshine said:


> Glad they're getting that under control Geralyn, and congratulations on third tri :)
> 
> Went to the doc yesterday. I've officially gained 30 pounds since my first appointment! Insane. I need to start walking lol. Had to ask about the Down Syndrome screen that I had done, and she was like, "oh, yeah, that. You're fine". So all's good so far! Wishing I could get one more look at my baby, but I don't think my doc is that concerned to allow another US so I guess I'll go to a private US.
> 
> And I made my cousin a baby shower gift! She had a similar print on her registry, so I'm hoping she likes the sentimentality of it. She's due 5 weeks ahead of me. I've been feeling SUPER crafty lately, so on top of that I'm making myself a Dr. Seuss picture to go with the mobile and name wall that are already lovingly completed. :happydance:
> 
> Anyone still see episodes of "I Didn't Know I was Pregnant" on TLC? Watching one now, and the woman had twins!

I'm in the same 30 lb boat as you. My midwife said to watch my diet and walk more. I wish I had a pool so I could swim. It's so much easier than walking long distances. The whale painting is too cute. Would go perfect in my nautical nursery. I'm working on some paintings and a mobile right now


----------



## laurarebecca1

GeralynB said:


> Just found out I passed my glucose test but am positive for a group b strep urinary infection. I have to go on antibiotics now and again when I go into labor. Anyone else ever have this?

I found out at 8 weeks that I had an urinary tract Infection witg traces of strep b and was put on antibiotics as well! I also have to have the antibiotics in labour too, I've been told that as soon as I go into labour I need to go straight to hospital so they can give me 2 doses through IV but won't affect my water birth (hopefully!) 

It's extremely common, and it's a normal bacteria that is in our body and not harmful to us. It just can make babies very poorly should they pick it up during labour, also if you have a c section you don't need antibiotics. Babies will be under close supervision after birth and that's it basically, nothing to worry about!


----------



## Tigermom

Baby's really hiked up into my ribs which has also increased my heartburn. I'm right there with you. I hate taking things, but I have to keep some tums by my bed or I can't sleep. I get the reflux cough :nope: So gross!!

:haha:

On the good news front, I also passed my GTT!!!! Yay! I pulled an 80 which was exciting. I now know that I am just the body type to gain a ton during pregnancy. My doctor isn't concerned, and she knows the calories I'm eating at (since I log on MyFitnessPal), and she knows I log each and every thing I eat/drink. I can't lower my cals without eating too little, so I just have to accept the gains as is :shrug: 

My doctor said something comforting. "As long as you are paying attention, taking care of you and baby (as baby is measuring at the perfect rate 55%), and making sure to include smart choices like protein and omegas, you have your whole life to lose the weight you gain during pregnancy. Don't let it ruin your whole pregnancy worrying about the state of your gain." That made me feel better.

I'm sorry about being so quiet in here for a while. I've been a little mopey and really exhausted from the heat we've been having. It's been consistently over 80 degrees for weeks, and because we live in Washington state, we typically have no need for AC. We are seriously reconsidering that. IT'S. SO. HOT! Our house is two story, and our bedroom faces the setting sun. :( It's like an oven that won't cool off. Fans blowing, windows open, etc. nothing saves us :haha: Oh well.
Rant done!

I really am sorry for checking out and not commenting. I've been reading here and there, but my mood has just been so poopy. 

Sending love to you all!!! <3


----------



## MissyLissy

I'm glad I'm not the only one with this reflux/heartburn issue. Baby girl is up in my ribs already, so I'm sure my stomach is pushed way up. No worries though, because baby boy is balancing it out by bouncing on and around my cervix. :dohh:I don't even want to think about what my insides look like right now, or worse, how everything will fit in 10+ weeks when I'm deep third tri! Scary thought! :haha: It's totally worth it though and I wouldn't change a thing. Even if I keep vomit burping today. I'm gonna have to break down and buy some tums I think at the very least.

To whoever mentioned "I didn't know I was Pregnant"...how? Seriously....how does that happen???? With twins? Everything about my body is starting to change. If I didn't KNOW I was pregnant, I'd be worried I was seriously ill or something with the weight gain, swollen ankles, inflated stomach, acid reflux, movement. I don't get it. :shrug:


Congrats Geralyn and all other ladies in the Third tri! Can't wait to join you!


----------



## sandilion

Oh man my heartburn has been reasonable up until now and I had the worst reflux in the middle of the night i chocked on vomit!! I woke up in the middle of the night with burning reflux rapidly coming up my throat and into my mouth ... was horrific!! I was laying on my back ... I jumped out of bed in shock and had to get something for it which settled it right down thankfully.

Now i am heartburny today. I thought i was going to escape it this pregnancy for some reason, but ooohhhhh no... its here...with a vengeance.


----------



## GeralynB

I only get heartburn some nights. I think it depends on what and how much I eat. Tums usually helps


----------



## sandilion

Congrats on starting 3rd tri GeralynB! Just noticed your ticker then!


----------



## Selaphyna

My hb as been horrible since I found out I was pregnant, and seems to be getting worse. Usually worst at night. Nothing really helps other than zantac, and I try not to take that unless it's really bad. Most of the time I can just deal with it. I'm expecting Pickle to have a full head of hair when he is born considering how much hb I've had.



trumpetbeth said:


> Has anyone done a gestational diabetes test? I have mine tomorrow.

I have mine scheduled for a week from tomorrow. I'm not looking forward to it. Luckily it's first thing in the morning (8:30 am). I just have to go to work after it's all said and done, and I know I'm going to feel like crap the rest of the day because of the syrupy drink.



Pussy Galore said:


> I can't believe that some of us are heading into the third trimester already... I feel quite apprehensive about it now! :wacko:

Oh i know what you mean. I was talking to a coworker yesterday and he goes "you have 5 weeks left right?" I kind of gave him a funny look. I'm like no I'm due in November, I have about 15 weeks left. It wasn't until I said I had 15 weeks left that it really hit me. It's weird you can say I'm due "such and such date" and it seems like you still got plenty of time, but as soon as you put it into weeks it seems like it's just around the corner.



DissySunshine said:


> Glad they're getting that under control Geralyn, and congratulations on third tri :)
> 
> Went to the doc yesterday. I've officially gained 30 pounds since my first appointment! Insane. I need to start walking lol. Had to ask about the Down Syndrome screen that I had done, and she was like, "oh, yeah, that. You're fine". So all's good so far! Wishing I could get one more look at my baby, but I don't think my doc is that concerned to allow another US so I guess I'll go to a private US.
> 
> And I made my cousin a baby shower gift! She had a similar print on her registry, so I'm hoping she likes the sentimentality of it. She's due 5 weeks ahead of me. I've been feeling SUPER crafty lately, so on top of that I'm making myself a Dr. Seuss picture to go with the mobile and name wall that are already lovingly completed. :happydance:
> 
> Anyone still see episodes of "I Didn't Know I was Pregnant" on TLC? Watching one now, and the woman had twins!

Yeah I haven't asked about my quad screen either, but I'm sure if I'd ask about it I'd get the same response you got from your doctor. 

The gift is so cute. I've also been feeling crafty lately, I just haven't had the time, which is disappointing because I did alot when I was pregnant with DS1, this time I work so many hours and don't have a lot of down time to make anything.


----------



## beccabear86

I wanted to give everyone a quick update... I haven't been on here in SO LONG! First off, baby boy got a name change! He was going to be Jackson Scott and carry his father's last name (we haven't been together since I was about 6 weeks), but in the past month and a half, the father has decided he doesn't want to be involved :sad2: AND Jackson sounds super weird with my last name, so I've decided to change baby boy's name to Levi Thomas!!

Second... (here begins a bit of a rant)... idk if it's just me or what, but -- first time mom here -- I only JUST started feeling solid baby movements like... a week ago. No kidding. And I definitely can't tell the difference between hiccups, kicks, punches... although I think I can tell when he rolls around, but only because it sometimes makes me feel like I'm about to get motion sickness. :shrug: lol

On top of that, I had a lady at my church tell me on Sunday "I'm so glad you finally look pregnant! When I was as far along as you I looked like I swallowed an adult!" because... in spite of the 20+ pounds that I've gained already *sigh* apparently I just don't "look all that pregnant"... It's so exasperating!

When I look at everything combined... including my very minimal pregnancy symptoms so far, the fact that I'm probably MORE active now than I was pre-pregnancy (I've just been walking a TON), and everything else... is it bad that I sorta feel like I'm not really getting the full monty pregnancy experience here? Am I just being ridiculous?

EDIT: Sorry, this sounds super negative, so let me please clarify... I'm actually really excited! I am so stinking excited and so super impatient to experience every single thing I possibly can that has to do with this baby that I get frustrated when his presence is sometimes STILL a little less than obvious. I'm the girl who feels a slight movement and automatically presses her hand to that spot to see if she can get a better sense of it -- even though it has already meant sitting idly at my desk at work doing nothing but staring into space with my hand on my belly and a stupid grin on my face. This boy is the most beautiful distraction I've ever had. Hands down.


----------



## DissySunshine

Welcome back, beccabear! So sorry to hear about the dad issues, but Levi Thomas is a beeeeeeeautiful name! He's going to be well taken care of by people that love him and appreciate him. :hugs: 
As for the movement thing, my little lady has been moving super hardcore in the last week, but before then it was still "just butterflies", so I know where you are with that one. My mom didn't feel either my sister or me move while we were in utero, so I count every movement (little or barrel-roll) as a score! Just know that he definitely is happy and healthy and probably moving around a bunch in there, there just isn't a lot of room for him to do his karate moves!
And don't let women get you down about your belly. Ugh, that has been my biggest pet peeve this whole time. I feel like a whale because I'm constantly hearing "you have blown up!"...can't these ladies remember what it felt like when people commented on their weight!? Honestly! It's not okay when we -aren't- pregnant, so why is it ok now? At least just say "you look beautiful!" or "you're glowing!" ... those seem pretty safe.
:flower:


----------



## Twinklie12

I have felt very little movement so far. I have an anterior placenta which is muffling it apparently, but it is frustrating, since it seems so late to not be feeling much of anything now. But everyone says it's ok, and I had an ultrasound where I saw her doing little flips so I try not to worry.

At work people have been saying I really popped while on vacation. I'm like, ummm thanks....??? haha. I only ever tell pregnant woman they "look great!" - that is nice and safe. haha. Some are paranoid about being too big, some paranoid about being too small... better not to comment on size on a woman EVER. haha.


----------



## Twinklie12

And here is my 23 week bump pic :)


----------



## Tigermom

beccabear86 said:


> I wanted to give everyone a quick update... I haven't been on here in SO LONG! First off, baby boy got a name change! He was going to be Jackson Scott and carry his father's last name (we haven't been together since I was about 6 weeks), but in the past month and a half, the father has decided he doesn't want to be involved :sad2: AND Jackson sounds super weird with my last name, so I've decided to change baby boy's name to Levi Thomas!!
> 
> Second... (here begins a bit of a rant)... idk if it's just me or what, but -- first time mom here -- I only JUST started feeling solid baby movements like... a week ago. No kidding. And I definitely can't tell the difference between hiccups, kicks, punches... although I think I can tell when he rolls around, but only because it sometimes makes me feel like I'm about to get motion sickness. :shrug: lol
> 
> On top of that, I had a lady at my church tell me on Sunday "I'm so glad you finally look pregnant! When I was as far along as you I looked like I swallowed an adult!" because... in spite of the 20+ pounds that I've gained already *sigh* apparently I just don't "look all that pregnant"... It's so exasperating!
> 
> When I look at everything combined... including my very minimal pregnancy symptoms so far, the fact that I'm probably MORE active now than I was pre-pregnancy (I've just been walking a TON), and everything else... is it bad that I sorta feel like I'm not really getting the full monty pregnancy experience here? Am I just being ridiculous?
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, this sounds super negative, so let me please clarify... I'm actually really excited! I am so stinking excited and so super impatient to experience every single thing I possibly can that has to do with this baby that I get frustrated when his presence is sometimes STILL a little less than obvious. I'm the girl who feels a slight movement and automatically presses her hand to that spot to see if she can get a better sense of it -- even though it has already meant sitting idly at my desk at work doing nothing but staring into space with my hand on my belly and a stupid grin on my face. This boy is the most beautiful distraction I've ever had. Hands down.

I'm so sorry for your situation! :hugs: I hope you have family and friends to lean on in this tough time!!!

As for not feeling movements until now, that is nothing to be concerned about. My doctor only started asking me if I have started (and I'm 27 weeks), though this is my second and we had early movements. Starting 22-26 wks is really normal, ESPECIALLY with your first. AND since the movements really just started, you don't need to worry about not distinguishing between a kick, punch or hiccup. It won't be that easy for a long time. Especially the first few weeks of those movements usually feel more like popcorn and flutters. 

As long as your doctor isn't concerned about the baby's growth-rate, you have nothing to worry about. Most women, again especially with baby #1, don't REALLY looks preggo until 5-6 months. Again, you are right on track. Some people pop out super early, some super late. My cousin didn't look pregnant when she gave birth. Different bodies.

Heavier women show later, women who are extremely fit and have a strong core show later, and anterior placentas tend to show later. There are so many factors in showing. Please keep your chin up!!! :hugs:

As for the woman who commented on your pregnancy, next time try "oh... you really have popped early. When are you due?" That'll shut her right up :haha::rofl: 

In all seriousness, I hate when women comment on bump size. Every day, my MIL decides it's ok to tell me this baby is bigger than my first-born. I tell her "nope. They're measuring the same... same as the last time you said it." 

Hun, you are carrying your beautiful baby boy! If the doctor says you and he are healthy, that's all you need to know!!! Sending you love, hun!!!! :hugs::flower:


----------



## Tigermom

AFM:

I forgot to mention that I have super low blood pressure. It's a gift not to worry about high blood pressure, but it is also really dangerous.

With my first born, I was able to sleep on my back until much later in pregnancy. Now, I'm already out of that position because when I'm on my back, I pass out. :haha: Attractive, right? That leaves my side. Thank goodness for my pregnancy pillow! 

Hope everyone is safe with their weather. Seems like we are all having insane weather, all over the world!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I don't usually chime in here because it seems like it just moves too fast for me! :haha:

But I wanted to update that I'm team blue :blue:

Also, I know I'm listed on the first page as being due on the 14th, but my actual due date is the 13th (I was thinking based on ovulation when I came up with the 14th, but obviously since it's only one day off my LMP due date, my OB is sticking with that). :flower:


----------



## GeralynB

Anyone planning on banking cord blood? I'm researching different companies now and can't decide.


----------



## MarieMo7

Off topic...my BABY is TWO!
She turned 2 on Sunday and I can hardly believe it.
And of course, I have to show her off because she's SO STINKING CUTE!


----------



## Princesskell

beccabear86 said:


> I wanted to give everyone a quick update... I haven't been on here in SO LONG! First off, baby boy got a name change! He was going to be Jackson Scott and carry his father's last name (we haven't been together since I was about 6 weeks), but in the past month and a half, the father has decided he doesn't want to be involved :sad2: AND Jackson sounds super weird with my last name, so I've decided to change baby boy's name to Levi Thomas!!
> 
> Second... (here begins a bit of a rant)... idk if it's just me or what, but -- first time mom here -- I only JUST started feeling solid baby movements like... a week ago. No kidding. And I definitely can't tell the difference between hiccups, kicks, punches... although I think I can tell when he rolls around, but only because it sometimes makes me feel like I'm about to get motion sickness. :shrug: lol
> 
> On top of that, I had a lady at my church tell me on Sunday "I'm so glad you finally look pregnant! When I was as far along as you I looked like I swallowed an adult!" because... in spite of the 20+ pounds that I've gained already *sigh* apparently I just don't "look all that pregnant"... It's so exasperating!
> 
> When I look at everything combined... including my very minimal pregnancy symptoms so far, the fact that I'm probably MORE active now than I was pre-pregnancy (I've just been walking a TON), and everything else... is it bad that I sorta feel like I'm not really getting the full monty pregnancy experience here? Am I just being ridiculous?
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, this sounds super negative, so let me please clarify... I'm actually really excited! I am so stinking excited and so super impatient to experience every single thing I possibly can that has to do with this baby that I get frustrated when his presence is sometimes STILL a little less than obvious. I'm the girl who feels a slight movement and automatically presses her hand to that spot to see if she can get a better sense of it -- even though it has already meant sitting idly at my desk at work doing nothing but staring into space with my hand on my belly and a stupid grin on my face. This boy is the most beautiful distraction I've ever had. Hands down.

Don't apologise for being negative. It's lovely to hear from you and thanks for letting us know your baby boys name change...I love it.
I'm so sorry it sounds like you've been through a rough ride :hugs:
Oh and agreeing with the others, I hate hearing opinions about my bump size, anything people can say just seems to offend me! I'd rather peopejustkept quiet!! Xxx


Tigermom said:


> AFM:
> 
> I forgot to mention that I have super low blood pressure. It's a gift not to worry about high blood pressure, but it is also really dangerous.
> 
> With my first born, I was able to sleep on my back until much later in pregnancy. Now, I'm already out of that position because when I'm on my back, I pass out. :haha: Attractive, right? That leaves my side. Thank goodness for my pregnancy pillow!
> 
> Hope everyone is safe with their weather. Seems like we are all having insane weather, all over the world!

gosh passing out is a bit scary :nope:...take care with that :hugs:
I have low blood pressure too, but don't sleep on my back so have never experienced problem with sleeping. I do sleep on my right hand side though which is upon to bad for the pulmonary artery or something? :shrug:

We've been having some lovely warm, summer weather, but it seems to have gone now :dohh: xxx


Spiffynoodles said:


> I don't usually chime in here because it seems like it just moves too fast for me! :haha:
> 
> But I wanted to update that I'm team blue :blue:
> 
> Also, I know I'm listed on the first page as being due on the 14th, but my actual due date is the 13th (I was thinking based on ovulation when I came up with the 14th, but obviously since it's only one day off my LMP due date, my OB is sticking with that). :flower:

I will change your edd and update on your bAby boy...congratulations :hugs:
Don't feel scared to chime in, I don't think anyone can keep up!! We are all such chatter boxes!! Xxx


MarieMo7 said:


> Off topic...my BABY is TWO!
> She turned 2 on Sunday and I can hardly believe it.
> And of course, I have to show her off because she's SO STINKING CUTE!

ohmy word Mariemo, I know I've said it before but your daughter is absolutely beautiful...how do you stand it!!
Did she enjoy her birthday? Xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

Spiffynoodle - congrats on team blue!!!

MarieMo - She is just ADORABLE! What a cutie. :)


----------



## Twinklie12

Beccabear, I am glad you are so excited still in spite of the difficulties you are going through pregnancy wise and otherwise. Feel free to vent away. :hugs:


----------



## MarieMo7

Just got back from my 24-week appt with my OB.
She did seem a little concerned about my contractions, but felt better when I told her I was done traveling. She basically told me I needed to STOP traveling, and needed to start resting more, hydrating constantly. She has a 2yo and is pregnant as well, so she did tell me to take her advice with a grain of salt!

Chase's birthday was wonderful! We had a great time with family and friends, got a waterslide for the backyard, it was awesome! On Sunday, we took advantage of having family in town - DH and I were going to have a date night, but we instead decided to sneak off to our bedroom and...NAP. Yep, we napped. For two glorious hours, we napped. One of my favorite date nights ever :)


----------



## GeralynB

MarieMo- she's so cute! And yay for napping! Lol


----------



## Lovetoteach86

MarieMo7 said:


> Off topic...my BABY is TWO!
> She turned 2 on Sunday and I can hardly believe it.
> And of course, I have to show her off because she's SO STINKING CUTE!

She is adorable! I can't wait to see what Coraline looks like when she is two :)


----------



## MissyLissy

Oh MarieMo, she is beautiful! So stinking cute. I'm glad you are done traveling to, and glad your doctor is on top of the contractions. Congrats on v-day, too! Just noticed your ticker. :flower:


----------



## MarieMo7

Thanks Missy! I know, our doc mentioned viability today. Freaked my husband out! I don't think he realized how far into this pregnancy we were. Ha!


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh Happy V Day MarieMo! And glad you are done traveling, hope that helps your BH ease up.


----------



## beccabear86

Thank you all so much for the kind words. :) It's so nice to be reminded that there are other people out there going through the exact same thing with all the awkward bump comments! I believe that the lady I mentioned meant her comment in a good way, she's a good friend of the family... it's just odd to me that some people (moms especially) can feel so free to talk about the size of your belly! lol 

In other news, I thought I'd throw in this little tidbit, hopefully it will bring a few smiles... this morning when my alarm went off, I hit snooze probably three times (never do feel like I get enough rest, I'm sure you all can sympathize) and after the third time... I swear I was gonna get up after the next one ;) ... I felt the baby nudge me a few times, as though he were saying "OK, mommy, I've heard your alarm three times now, time for you to wake up and feed me!" It was literally the most adorable wakeup call I've ever gotten. :blush:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hello, been a while hope your all doing good. Got fair bit of catching up to do.


----------



## Rhapsodi

My husband was waiting for vday. He has a bunch of days he was looking at as milestones. First tri it was every week (because we had two big scares) and huge relief with 13 weeks. Then 20wk u/a. And lastly vday! It's funny because he knows nothing about pregnancy and babies so he must have been :kiss:researching or (shockingly) listening to me!

I'm finally doing better after having an abscesses cyst drained last Monday and am back to work. I feel so much bigger this week than 2 weeks ago working with the kiddos (I work with kids on the autism spectrum, which is getting more and more difficult.) 

Friday we go for another u/s! Last u/s they could get a good view of babies spine so oh man we have to do it again. 

Last weekend our church had a rummage sale. I wasn't feeling well and we accidentally missed it. Luckily after mass we could go pick over the leftovers for a donation. We got a rocking chair, crib mattress (we already have a crib from DHs parents who had it for our nieces and nephews), high chair and a few other little things for $25! So we started painting the nursery. I wish we could afford to do more in the nursery now but we have to wait until more loans are paid off. We eventually want to re Sheetrock the room and put better insulation in it but. It will work until we can do it.


----------



## Princesskell

Hey mummytoamber!! Xxx

Glad you're feeling better after the cyst Rhapsodi, good bargains! Xxx


----------



## GeralynB

Happy vday rhapsodi! I'm a special ed teacher too and work with children with autism so I know how tough that can be. I am off for the summer now and won't be going back in the fall bc I will be staying home with baby.


----------



## Jalanis22

26wks! Vday! And lastly double digits yay :yipee:


----------



## Princesskell

Has everyone seen the film 'what to expect when you're expecting'? I know it's from ages ago but I watched it today while F napped and really enjoyed it!! Xxx


----------



## Rhapsodi

That movies isn't that old I think just a few years. I remember liking it but don't remember anything about it. I am a terrible movie watcher I can't just sit and watch a movie. So I then forget it all! 

This morning one of my kiddos who use to dart all the time but the last year only does it on rare occasions well today he decided to dart and run all over the place. I'm exhausted after that but have 2 more kiddos to see once I get my boys to daycare. It's a LONG day today! 

I noticed today my stamina is decreasing more and more anyone else? (Yeah running after a child a few times will wear a person out but just in general moving was rough.) maybe baby is just really low so it feels heavier and wears me out faster because of it.


----------



## GeralynB

Yea I'm definitely more tired lately than I've been


----------



## MissyLissy

Yes, I am definitely getting less energy, work is becoming more of a chore. I'm also getting more all around uncomfortable. I'm still definitely managing though, could be worse. I do feel fortunate that (so far) everything has been pretty smooth for me.

I know lots of you are entering (or about to enter) the third tri. I'm still 3 1/2 weeks away from that milestone and very jealous of you ladies further along! Anyone else feel like the second tri is loooooong? With the first tri, those first four weeks are kind of a freebie, and for me anyway, there is a good chance I'll deliver around 36 weeks, and for sure by 38 weeks cutting short my third tri. But Lordy, this second tri is never ending! I'm starting to get anxious to have my babies here, happy and healthy. Every week I hit, I just want to be one week further along!


----------



## mandaa1220

MissyLissy said:


> Yes, I am definitely getting less energy, work is becoming more of a chore. I'm also getting more all around uncomfortable. I'm still definitely managing though, could be worse. I do feel fortunate that (so far) everything has been pretty smooth for me.
> 
> I know lots of you are entering (or about to enter) the third tri. I'm still 3 1/2 weeks away from that milestone and very jealous of you ladies further along! Anyone else feel like the second tri is loooooong? With the first tri, those first four weeks are kind of a freebie, and for me anyway, there is a good chance I'll deliver around 36 weeks, and for sure by 38 weeks cutting short my third tri. But Lordy, this second tri is never ending! I'm starting to get anxious to have my babies here, happy and healthy. Every week I hit, I just want to be one week further along!

I feel like 2nd tri is dragging right now. I still have just over 2 weeks until 3rd trimester and I don't know why, but I'm dying to get there.


----------



## apple_20

Second tri is long!

I have a bad feeling I'm getting my pelvic girdle pain that I had last pregnancy. Toddy ive had a constant dull ache in my groin which is painful when I spread my legs and walk up the stairs. It's so uncomfortable I can't do this for 14 more weeks!


----------



## Missyann

I had about 4 weeks at the beginning of second tri where my energy level was back up, but that ended quickly.

V-day for me today. I still have a lot of stuff to do. We just had some friends stop by for a couple of days with their 11 month old boy and I quickly realized how not-child proofed our house is. Fortunately there is time before our boy is mobile.


----------



## salu_34

I've been getting pelvic pain the past couple of days as well, makes it harder to walk around lol. I'm getting more tired at night now too. 
Watching the kids at work I just sit on my ass lol. Some days I find it so hard to get up and go after them just too lazy !


----------



## Tigermom

Yes! That movie is so cute! I can identify with so many different stories in there :haha: It's so cute :)


----------



## MarieMo7

PK, loved that movie! Saw it on a date night with hubby about 2 months before Chase was born. It was a little rough for a very pregnant girl, scared me! But it's hilarious. I might have to watch that one again soon.


----------



## Selaphyna

Jalanis22 said:


> 26wks! Vday! And lastly double digits yay :yipee:

I'm double digits tomorrow. I showed my OH and he goes "I am not prepared". LOL.



Princesskell said:


> Has everyone seen the film 'what to expect when you're expecting'? I know it's from ages ago but I watched it today while F napped and really enjoyed it!! Xxx

I watched that about a month ago on a sick day. I bawled my eyes out. Loved it. Want to have my OH watch it, but I think it would freak him out so much, lol.


----------



## Twinklie12

I am also feeling a bit uncomfortable and have less energy lately. Still overall feeling really good though. I also feel like second tri is going a little slow!


----------



## MarieMo7

Would love to get some input from you ladies with previous c-sections. 
I was chatting with a girlfriend last night who is 38 weeks. She had a section with her 1st, and is having a repeat with this one. She said her doctor told her there were far less risks with a RCS than a VBAC. That stands contrary to everything I've heard. She also said her doc told her VBACs tend to have a longer, rougher labor. That being said, my friend was obese before she got pregnant with #1, and is still obese at this point, so I'm wondering if that contributes anything to the safety of a VBAC? I wanted to ask her this but it sounded rude so I thought I'd come to a "safer" place :)

My doc has told me that a VBAC is perfectly safe, but that given my previous labor, it was less than 50% likely to be successful for me. Okay, fine. But she never mentioned it was more dangerous or complicated or difficult. Just that my body didn't do much with labor the first time, and it might not again this time. 

I don't know why I'm stressing this whole VBAC thing. I'd love one but I'm scared, I guess. I almost want the decision to be made for me...i.e., go into labor before I would even have scheduled it, or be given a definite reason to have a repeat section. Ha! If life were that simple...


----------



## Princesskell

From what I've heard your dr will know your personal situation and advise you based on your previous labour and your body?
Your friend may have totally different medical circumstances that even she is not aware of?

I know what you mean about wanting the decisions made for you, I'm always like that with things. I'd say trust in your drs...get second medical opinions if you need and then just try relax and see what happens? Xxx


----------



## GeralynB

My SIL had a VBAC in Feb and had a very short labor&#8230;5 hours total with only 20 min of pushing before my nephew arrived. I think everyone is different and your doc probably knows what's best for your situation


----------



## salu_34

I swear I think I've popped a bit over night. One of the parents at my work dropped off her son and was like, "Wow, you can tell your preggo today" lol. I feel huge today ! I know things are growing again cause I've been getting ligament pain all yesterday and in to today. Last day of week 23, can't believe it's V-Day tomorrow for me.

Went in to see my doctor yesterday, as I had an impromptu day off. Urine sample from Saturday came back fine, but still waiting on the U/S results. I'm sure if it was something of concern, I would've been told right away. Heard her heart beat and he measured my fundal height and said everything looked fine. Just no more long, strenuous walking ! He also can't wait for a 'new' patient, lol.

It's the Civic Long Weekend here in Canada, so I'm looking forward to getting away for a few days this weekend with friends !


----------



## Rhapsodi

I had an ultrasound this morning but the technician didn't measure baby or fluid! So I have to go back at the end of the month. I can say I'm mad but it is frustrating. 
I'm measuring at 28 weeks when I'm only 24w4d so my midwife was concerned. 

I'm pretty sure I saw we are having a boy. But I'm not calling it yet and letting it still be a surprise. I could be wrong... 
Look at that face though! SO cute!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mandaa1220

Rhapsodi said:


> I had an ultrasound this morning but the technician didn't measure baby or fluid! So I have to go back at the end of the month. I can say I'm mad but it is frustrating.
> I'm measuring at 28 weeks when I'm only 24w4d so my midwife was concerned.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I saw we are having a boy. But I'm not calling it yet and letting it still be a surprise. I could be wrong...
> Look at that face though! SO cute!

I'd be very frustrated too. Have you measured on track with previous ultrasounds? Have you had the GDD test?


----------



## MarieMo7

Rhapsodi said:


> I had an ultrasound this morning but the technician didn't measure baby or fluid! So I have to go back at the end of the month. I can say I'm mad but it is frustrating.
> I'm measuring at 28 weeks when I'm only 24w4d so my midwife was concerned.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I saw we are having a boy. But I'm not calling it yet and letting it still be a surprise. I could be wrong...
> Look at that face though! SO cute!

What a cutie!


----------



## MarieMo7

So this is random but interesting...
this website calculates your 'alternative due date' based on personal factors.
My alternative due date is...my actual due date. Ha!
Or, if I say this is my first pregnancy, it says Nov 22nd instead of Nov 19. I didn't go through labor with my first one, so I don't know if that has any impact on things. Either way - kind of fun.


https://www.pregnology.com/due-date-alternative.php


----------



## littlefishygg

MarieMo7 said:


> So this is random but interesting...
> this website calculates your 'alternative due date' based on personal factors.
> My alternative due date is...my actual due date. Ha!
> Or, if I say this is my first pregnancy, it says Nov 22nd instead of Nov 19. I didn't go through labor with my first one, so I don't know if that has any impact on things. Either way - kind of fun.
> 
> 
> https://www.pregnology.com/due-date-alternative.php

This reckons a due date of November 3rd for me and my current due date is the 4th. Will be interesting to see whether it happens. I have a feeling I won't make it until November though


----------



## Princesskell

MarieMo7 said:


> So this is random but interesting...
> this website calculates your 'alternative due date' based on personal factors.
> My alternative due date is...my actual due date. Ha!
> Or, if I say this is my first pregnancy, it says Nov 22nd instead of Nov 19. I didn't go through labor with my first one, so I don't know if that has any impact on things. Either way - kind of fun.
> 
> 
> https://www.pregnology.com/due-date-alternative.php

Interesting!
Mine said October the 29th, scan says 24th and I worked out originally the 30th :shrug:
Thanks Mariemo xxx


----------



## mandaa1220

Mine says november 18th. My edd based on lmp is november 16 and 20w scan said november 10th! Look forward to see the real outcome!


----------



## Missyann

Rhapsodi- very cute! Looks like he (or she) concentrating really hard on something.


----------



## tracilacy

Mine said Nov 4 my scan said the 3rd so I guess we shall see :)


----------



## tracilacy

Is anyone doing a 3d scan? I'm scheduled for one next Fri :)


----------



## MarieMo7

We did a 3D with my daughter but probably won't this time. I'd love to, but can't justify the expense when we had a private gender scan with this one. It's such a beat experience!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

MarieMo7 said:


> So this is random but interesting...
> this website calculates your 'alternative due date' based on personal factors.
> My alternative due date is...my actual due date. Ha!
> Or, if I say this is my first pregnancy, it says Nov 22nd instead of Nov 19. I didn't go through labor with my first one, so I don't know if that has any impact on things. Either way - kind of fun.
> 
> 
> https://www.pregnology.com/due-date-alternative.php

It says December 2nd for me instead of November 30th. I hope I don't go past my due date, I know I will be beyond ready to pop by then. I already feel like my stomach is stretched to the max and I haven't even reached the six month mark!


----------



## salu_34

So, I'm pretty sure we have settled on a name :) 
Olivia. No middle name yet, I think that'll be harder to choose than the first name ! PK you can update the front with her first name :)


----------



## mandaa1220

I have a 3d ultrasound scheduled for August 16th


----------



## DissySunshine

We're doing the 3d scan, mostly to make sure she is most certainly a she. The US tech was "pretty sure" but not 100%, so it's kind of nerve-wracking thinking we may have all this pink for a little boy! It's on the 25th :)


----------



## Selaphyna

heh...that site says Nov 4th....which is my edd by LMP.. lol interesting

with ds1 I was due Feb 6th (LMP), and had him on Feb 13th (induction) according to site it says Feb 3rd. 


I have finally gotten my first comments by people who haven't seen me in awhile or strangers asking if I'm expecting. Yesterday it was a previous customer that came in, and today, it was a random couple when I was out for lunch. The man of the couple today said "about 4 months along?" I kind of laughed and said no I'm 6 1/2. It was nice to hear that I don't look that far along though lol. I feel huge though.


----------



## cncem

MarieMo7 said:


> So this is random but interesting...
> this website calculates your 'alternative due date' based on personal factors.
> My alternative due date is...my actual due date. Ha!
> Or, if I say this is my first pregnancy, it says Nov 22nd instead of Nov 19. I didn't go through labor with my first one, so I don't know if that has any impact on things. Either way - kind of fun.
> 
> 
> https://www.pregnology.com/due-date-alternative.php

I didn't like that at all, lol. It said my alternative due date is Nov 24th instead of the 19th. It was originally Nov 25th in the first place, before ultrasound changed it to the 19th. I don't want to go for an additional week almost!


----------



## cncem

Dissy, she better have not been wrong! After decorating the nursery and making those letters, I'd be miffed if she doesn't turn out to be a she.


----------



## Princesskell

salu_34 said:


> So, I'm pretty sure we have settled on a name :)
> Olivia. No middle name yet, I think that'll be harder to choose than the first name ! PK you can update the front with her first name :)

Beautiful Salu :cloud9: I will update the front page xxx


----------



## apple_20

Our 3d scan is in the 10th will be 28 weeks very curious as to how little lady is laying. Just as I think I know how she is the kicks are in a different place! Gone back to low down now so maybe breech again?


----------



## salu_34

I'd love to do a 3D ultrasound but I don't think we are. I hate how they cost so much :(

I'm other news - Happy V-Day to me ! Hard to believe I'm already at 24 weeks !


----------



## mandaa1220

salu_34 said:


> I'd love to do a 3D ultrasound but I don't think we are. I hate how they cost so much :(
> 
> I'm other news - Happy V-Day to me ! Hard to believe I'm already at 24 weeks !

Happy V Day! 

How much do 3Ds cost near you?


----------



## GeralynB

Happy V-day salu!
I'm still undecided on the 3d scan. They're about $125 by me.


----------



## mandaa1220

GeralynB said:


> Happy V-day salu!
> I'm still undecided on the 3d scan. They're about $125 by me.

Yeah by me depending on the package you do, they can range anywhere from $120 to $190. We're doing the middle package for like $150 which is 20 minute ultrasound, DVD, and pictures printed.


----------



## GeralynB

I just noticed I'm starting to get a linea negra from my belly button to the top of my bump. It's still very light but def there


----------



## Rhapsodi

mandaa1220 said:


> Rhapsodi said:
> 
> 
> I had an ultrasound this morning but the technician didn't measure baby or fluid! So I have to go back at the end of the month. I can say I'm mad but it is frustrating.
> I'm measuring at 28 weeks when I'm only 24w4d so my midwife was concerned.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I saw we are having a boy. But I'm not calling it yet and letting it still be a surprise. I could be wrong...
> Look at that face though! SO cute!
> 
> I'd be very frustrated too. Have you measured on track with previous ultrasounds? Have you had the GDD test?Click to expand...

Baby has always been a few days ahead. At 19w4d baby was 12oz and on the long side. Just not 3weeks ahead! I think though i have been big but they didnt notice how big until they took the tape measure out yesterday. I have GDD test at my next appointment. Im guessing it will show something as my blood sugar does go up and down easily even when im not pregnant. I use to test it but have figured out how to keep it pretty regulated. 



MarieMo7 said:


> So this is random but interesting...
> this website calculates your 'alternative due date' based on personal factors.
> My alternative due date is...my actual due date. Ha!
> Or, if I say this is my first pregnancy, it says Nov 22nd instead of Nov 19. I didn't go through labor with my first one, so I don't know if that has any impact on things. Either way - kind of fun.
> 
> 
> https://www.pregnology.com/due-date-alternative.php

Mine is the same day. I must say i think baby will still come early. I am still on progesterone because my levels are low (which i wonder if that is contributing to baby)


I also found out the radiologist saw an in consistency with the bowel. I think my midwife said the thickness of the lining. They aren't sure if it was the probe used or something they need to look at further. We can wait or go in sooner. Right now we've decided to wait as I don't think they could do anything about it anyways.


----------



## Twinklie12

Happy V day Salu!!!


----------



## MissyLissy

Happy V day, Salu!

I'm definitely not paying for a 3d scan. I'm going in every four weeks now for ultrasound monitering starting with the 20 week scan (next scan coming up this Wednesday) just because of multiples. All the ultrasounds are with a perintologist at my hospital and they have high tech equipment and have turned on 3D/4D imaging for me at every appointment so far so I don't see that changing. All courtesy of my insurance. I feel spoiled!


----------



## Princesskell

I'm probably unique in my opinion here but I'm not a fan of 3D scans. I think they are so good you get to see too much of what the baby looks like...and you know I like my surprises! Xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

I don't think we will do a 3D scan either. I'm with you PK, I like anticipation of seeing what they really look like. Plus I'd rather save that money.


----------



## apple_20

My 3d scan is only £59 pounds I think that's a good price. I agree it does mean you get a sneak peek of what baby looks like for me Thats great I had one with DS and it was amazing. I didn't feel like it had ruined any surprise. However I'm also one who's found out gender so I'm happy to know these things.


----------



## mandaa1220

apple_20 said:


> My 3d scan is only £59 pounds I think that's a good price. I agree it does mean you get a sneak peek of what baby looks like for me Thats great I had one with DS and it was amazing. I didn't feel like it had ruined any surprise. However I'm also one who's found out gender so I'm happy to know these things.

Agreed... nothing will beat that moment of meeting baby for the first time, regardless if you've seen their cute little face before. I also like the idea of comparing the 3d ultrasound pictures to them when they are born. I've seen people do it and it's so incredible!


----------



## Selaphyna

Happy V-day Salu! :)

we aren't planning on getting a 3d scan. 1. not sure where around here it is done (I'm sure it would be done down in the town I live in, which means we would both have to go down), 2. not sure how much it would be (we are watching our expenses), and 3. OH is freaked out by the photos on here from others' 3d scans, that yeah he wouldn't be able to sit through one.

Anyone still working? I plan on doing so until I'm told I can't or I go into labor. Yesterday, our owner was actually at our store. He asked me what my plans are, and if I plan on working up until baby is here, and that I plan on coming back after my 6 or 8 week post partum break? This is like the 3rd time he's asked me this in just the last two months. I did tell him that the plan is work until I can't, or I go into labor. Told him we are still looking for daycare/babysitter, but the plan is to return to work (though part of me wants to find something closer to home, but that's something I'll really have to worry about later.)


----------



## mandaa1220

Selaphyna said:


> Happy V-day Salu! :)
> 
> Anyone still working? I plan on doing so until I'm told I can't or I go into labor. Yesterday, our owner was actually at our store. He asked me what my plans are, and if I plan on working up until baby is here, and that I plan on coming back after my 6 or 8 week post partum break? This is like the 3rd time he's asked me this in just the last two months. I did tell him that the plan is work until I can't, or I go into labor. Told him we are still looking for daycare/babysitter, but the plan is to return to work (though part of me wants to find something closer to home, but that's something I'll really have to worry about later.)

I'm still working and will be until baby comes... I don't have any other option. I'd rather spend my time with him when he's born, than hanging out at home before and since the maximum time we're allowed to take is 12 weeks, that's limiting. 

I plan to take 10 weeks most likely - if it's a normal birth, 6 of those will be fully paid (partial disability, partial aflac, partial vacation pay), and then there will be like one more full week of pay and then zip... We have our savings to fall back on, so if I do want to take 10 weeks, it is a possibility. I'm going to play it by ear and see what feels comfortable. 

DH is taking 2 weeks vacation when LO is born.


----------



## Twinklie12

I plan to work right until baby comes, but work from home starting around 38 weeks. Luckily for me that is an option and my work supports it. Then I will take 12 weeks maternity leave, although 5 or so of those weeks will be unpaid.


----------



## Princesskell

Everytime I hear about the maternity rules in other country I realise just how lucky we are in the UK. I'm planning to work as far as I can until I give birth, but then will take almost 1 year maternity leave...6 months full pay, 3 extra months at reduced pay and the final 3 months without pay. But in fact the school holidays have fallen so well that if I actually go back for a couple of days to work with my new class next July iwill start to get paid from there and for over the 6 week holidays.

Xxx


----------



## Missyann

Princesskell said:


> Everytime I hear about the maternity rules in other country I realise just how lucky we are in the UK. I'm planning to work as far as I can until I give birth, but then will take almost 1 year maternity leave...6 months full pay, 3 extra months at reduced pay and the final 3 months without pay. But in fact the school holidays have fallen so well that if I actually go back for a couple of days to work with my new class next July iwill start to get paid from there and for over the 6 week holidays.
> 
> Xxx

It would be nice to have the option to take more than 12 weeks off. But at least my work is flexible and if I want to go to reduced time after I go back, I can. We are lucky with the timing with the baby coming at the end of the university semester, so OH won't have to teach again until mid January.


----------



## littlefishygg

My 3D scan is tomorrow! I am so excited!!


----------



## MarieMo7

I plan on working till I pop. I may work from home at the end, but I'm still iffy about that. Work is supportive but I'm kind of a control freak so I'm not sure how much I'll be able to stay away! LOL.
My maternity leave will be weird. I'll go "back" at 3 weeks pp, but only 3-4 hours per week until 8 weeks pp. I told my boss it would be silent, just to generate reports and help with year-end - I'd send everything to her and she could distribute for me. After 8 weeks I'll go back to work PT, probably going into the office 1 day a week and working from home for the rest of the time. I won't be back at work FT until 6 months pp, and I think even then I'll try to work from home a few days a week going forward. 

To all the mommies who plan on staying at home - I applaud you. We had a day with my daughter yesterday where I realized I wouldn't cut it as a SAHM. I was ready to run away or cry (or both) by the time she went to bed. It was ROUGH. And then today, she's been amazing. Happy, loving, playful...and it almost makes me want to stay at home. But then I remember that not every day is like this, and I will happily go back to the refuge of my office on Monday :) I am not SAHM material, and I thoroughly commend those who are. You're amazing!


----------



## Twinklie12

Today is viability day for me!!! Eee!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Congrats Twinklie :thumbup:

And MarieMo I couldn't agree more! I heartily applaud all of those SAHM... it is the toughest job in the world!

I am planning on working until I pop too but I already have arrangements in place for May 2015 when I intend to go back to work :wacko:


----------



## MissyLissy

Congrats on v-day, Twinklie!!!

And I finally hit V-day myself!!!:happydance: I feel like I've been counting down forever towards this! Next step... Count down to 27 weeks and third tri. (Can you tell I'm getting impatient?:haha: The only thing helping is setting small goals to countdown towards. Lol)

This is a big baby week for me. I have my GDD test tomorrow, and an ultrasound checkup on Wednesday. I'll be going in every 4 weeks now for ultrasound monitoring. Can't wait to see my babies again! I'm a little nervous about the GDD test. I'm slightly higher risk of developing GD just because of multiples and the fact that I have PCOS. I'm hoping it's all ok though.


----------



## apple_20

congrats on v-day people, its a great milestone!

I'm in 3rd tri WHAAAAAT?!?

I think because its my second and ive not bought anything it doesn't feel like its really going to happen. but it will.....


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats to the ladies on V-day and entering the 3rd tri!


----------



## Pussy Galore

apple_20 said:


> congrats on v-day people, its a great milestone!
> 
> I'm in 3rd tri WHAAAAAT?!?
> 
> I think because its my second and ive not bought anything it doesn't feel like its really going to happen. but it will.....

Ha ha... I am just the same!

With my first, I started baby shopping once I had had the 12 week scan.. whereas this time round, I am scarily laid back!


----------



## Pussy Galore

MissyLissy said:


> Congrats on v-day, Twinklie!!!
> 
> And I finally hit V-day myself!!!:happydance: I feel like I've been counting down forever towards this! Next step... Count down to 27 weeks and third tri. (Can you tell I'm getting impatient?:haha: The only thing helping is setting small goals to countdown towards. Lol)
> 
> This is a big baby week for me. I have my GDD test tomorrow, and an ultrasound checkup on Wednesday. I'll be going in every 4 weeks now for ultrasound monitoring. Can't wait to see my babies again! I'm a little nervous about the GDD test. I'm slightly higher risk of developing GD just because of multiples and the fact that I have PCOS. I'm hoping it's all ok though.

Congrats too MissLissy :thumbup:

I have a GDD test booked in for 18 Aug so you will have to post some feedback?! I didn't have one with my first and am only having one this time because of age. I hope it goes OK for you! I then have a scan on 22nd and then monthly. I can't wait to see this little one again either!

My friend who was expecting twins had them at the weekend and she made it to 38 weeks and each one weighed over 6lbs! I don't know how she did it!! Respect!!


----------



## MarieMo7

Congrats on v-day and 3rd tri! 
I have 2 weeks + 2 days left in second tri. Once I hit 27 weeks I can officially start panicking that I'm not ready to be a mom of 2. Ha!


----------



## Selaphyna

congrats on v-day girls! :)


slightly personal but how are your oh's dealing with the pregnancy in the sense of being intimate with you? My OH told me over the weekend that he has no libido atm, and really hasn't since I found out. I think since finding out we have only had sex 4 times, and three of those times was before I started getting bump, last one was about 3 weeks ago. It's frustrating. He tells me because he's afraid he's going to hurt me or Pickle (I understand it, as this is the first time he's been with someone who's pregnant), plus stress from making sure we have everything by the time he gets here (again I understand that too). It's just frustrating to me, and doesn't help with my self esteem when I feel like he doesn't want to be intimate with me (he knows all this too, we seem to be at an impasse, until after Pickle gets here).

Sorry, I'm slightly depressed today because of this.


----------



## GeralynB

Just found out the Medela breast pump is completely covered by my insurance so i ordered that.


----------



## cncem

Awww Selaphyna, I'm sorry. I kind of have the opposite problem. My dh has always had a sex overdrive, and finds me especially attractive with a massive bump. I've never cared too much for sex, used to be a bit relieved when af came, then I'd have a week off, lol. Sometimes I'm just feeling heavy and achy and not in the mood. Sounds like your husband just wants to be extra careful and better safe than sorry, it's nothing to do with the way you look. Sorry if TMI, but maybe you could suggest positions like "doggy style" (I wish there were a better word for that one :blush:) that won't put any pressure on you or baby.


----------



## Missyann

Sex drive? What sex drive. Ugh. That's all I'll say.

As for being prepared, I just found out that my donor (9.5 lbs) and his sister were both 1 month early; his sister just had a baby one month early; his son was born 2 weeks early; and I was only 3 days early (8.5 lbs). I'm planning on being prepared by the end of October, though irony would be that I go 42 weeks.


----------



## Jalanis22

Few more days to enter third tri! As for me i may be getting a 3d costs around $95-135..i got it with my LO and as excited as she is i want her to experience it also as she has been excited always getting, hugging and kissing my belly and knows its her baby brother.


----------



## MarieMo7

Just found out that hubby's insurance will cover ANY double electric breast pump. Score. Or at least, any sold by one of their 10 contracted durable medical equipment providers. At first glance, I have a ton of options.
I currently have a Medela FreeStyle and I love love love it, but it's old and very much used. Trying to decide if I should get another one, or something else. Time to research, I guess!


----------



## Traveling mom

Princesskell said:


> I'm probably unique in my opinion here but I'm not a fan of 3D scans. I think they are so good you get to see too much of what the baby looks like...and you know I like my surprises! Xxx

PK, I think we are 2 peas in a pod! my husband and I aren't doing the 3D scan because we like imagining what our little one will look like when we get to meet it. We are also adamant about staying team yellow and im afraid a 3D scan would ruin it!


----------



## mandaa1220

My OH also says he finds my bump a turn on. I'm the one who is not as into it. We probably do it like once a week right now. He would do it everyday if I would be into it.


----------



## Twinklie12

DH still seems to have plenty of drive. My bigger boobs get lots of attention!!! But, TMI, I do think he is more gentle when finishing now.


----------



## Princesskell

Selaphyna said:


> congrats on v-day girls! :)
> 
> 
> slightly personal but how are your oh's dealing with the pregnancy in the sense of being intimate with you? My OH told me over the weekend that he has no libido atm, and really hasn't since I found out. I think since finding out we have only had sex 4 times, and three of those times was before I started getting bump, last one was about 3 weeks ago. It's frustrating. He tells me because he's afraid he's going to hurt me or Pickle (I understand it, as this is the first time he's been with someone who's pregnant), plus stress from making sure we have everything by the time he gets here (again I understand that too). It's just frustrating to me, and doesn't help with my self esteem when I feel like he doesn't want to be intimate with me (he knows all this too, we seem to be at an impasse, until after Pickle gets here).
> 
> Sorry, I'm slightly depressed today because of this.

I'm sorry you are going through this. I hope you can keep talking it through with each other :hugs:
I too have it the other way...dh seems obsessed with me, but it just freaks me out right now. I've tried talking it through but he doesn't seem to get it :nope:



Traveling mom said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> I'm probably unique in my opinion here but I'm not a fan of 3D scans. I think they are so good you get to see too much of what the baby looks like...and you know I like my surprises! Xxx
> 
> PK, I think we are 2 peas in a pod! my husband and I aren't doing the 3D scan because we like imagining what our little one will look like when we get to meet it. We are also adamant about staying team yellow and im afraid a 3D scan would ruin it!Click to expand...

:haha: good to know im not alone! yey much as I love normal scans I do always find it scary the surprise will be ruined! Xxx


----------



## Selaphyna

I had a huge sex drive when I was pregnant with my first too, and then it didn't bother me because my ex and I didn't see each other alot (we lived 3 hours apart), but when we were together it was very enjoyable. I was 19 and my ex was 21 at the time. 

This time around I'm 31, and my OH is 38. He says he finds me attractive and has been making more comments about my bump, nothing bad, and he's loving, touches me and rubs my back etc, but we don't have sex. I've always had the higher sex drive in the relationship, but we had some bumpy parts in the beginning of the pregnancy and it makes it hard on me and frustrating for me.


----------



## salu_34

OH and I haven't had sex since we found out. Which Sucks because both our birthdays and our anniversary have fallen within the past couple of months. I wanted to but OH didn't wanna hurt me. Now since we had the scare a few weekends ago with the bleeding I don't think we'll be doing it anY time soon !

In other news, I leaked out of one of my nipple today, lol. Got home from being away for the long weekend, took my bra off and felt wetness on my shirt. I was like great, it's starting now ! Haha


----------



## MissyLissy

Ack! You girls are reminding me to call my insurance to talk about breast pumps! I keep forgetting to do that. I'm really hoping they will cover a dual automatic pump, preferably Medela, cause that's what I want! 

I can probably count on one hand the number of times DH and I have been intimate since finding out. :blush: It's totally because of me though.... I just am not in the mood and keep irrationally worrying about babies. DH would be having A LOT more sex if it were up to him- he thinks I'm being paranoid. He's not wrong.


----------



## MissyLissy

Blech. Just called my insurance. They will only cover manual breast pumps unless one of my babies has a serious medical problem that deems an electric one necessary. I'm sorry, but that's crap. Manual pumps are like no more than $50 at the store, so it's not really helpful to cover those at all. I'm having twins and still plan on working part time at least. I will need to pump, and pump a lot. I'm not dealing with a manual pump. I don't even know how long I'll be able to breast feed with two babies, so I was really hoping insurance would cover the $300-400 piece of equipment so I didn't potentially waste my money. Sigh. 

Sorry for the rant... Just frustrated. Also sorry if I sound whiny and entitled. I'll get over this. Haha


----------



## Twinklie12

Ugh Missy that stinks! An electric pump should be mandatory!


----------



## MarieMo7

Sorry Missy, that's frustrating :(
I agree that an electric pump should be required. Even a single one would be extremely helpful! Boo!


----------



## mandaa1220

Missy I'd be pissed too. Can you fight it at all do you think? I feel blessed now, because my insurance will cover almost any breast pump up to $500. I'm doing some research, but will definitely be going with Medela, just a matter of which one. I can't order it until 30 days before my due date though.


----------



## MissyLissy

mandaa1220 said:


> Missy I'd be pissed too. Can you fight it at all do you think? I feel blessed now, because my insurance will cover almost any breast pump up to $500. I'm doing some research, but will definitely be going with Medela, just a matter of which one. I can't order it until 30 days before my due date though.

I don't know if I can fight it. The guy I talked to on the phone told me I could try talking to my doctor to see if they could find anyway around the prior authorization rules. But officially, the only way I will qualify for an electric breast pump is if I have a serious medical condition that forces me to have a prolonged absence from my children, or if one of my children has a serious medical condition necessitating the electric pump (example: cleft palate). I don't know... I have my GDD test tomorrow and will see my OB so I'll ask her, but I'm thinking I may be out of luck. I just think it's stupid. Should I have one of those qualifying conditions, presumably I wouldn't know until after birth and AFTER I'd already purchased the pump of my choice out of pocket. And no one can convince me that covering a $50 manual pump is helpful- either practically or financially. Sometimes I hate insurance and how they get around mandates with little loopholes.

Oh well, what can you do? It's not a huge deal - just annoying. Sorry for the vents.


----------



## Leinzlove

I had a nipple leak at 23 weeks! Whaaa. I'm happy though that it hasn't leaked since.

If I had your scare Salu, I wouldn't BD either.

I've had more sex this 2nd trimester than I've had in my previous pregnancies combined.


----------



## GeralynB

28 weeks today! Ahh can't believe in only 12 weeks I'll have a baby in my arms!


----------



## MarieMo7

Yay G for 12 weeks left! What an awesome milestone. I have it on my calendar that I'm T-12 weeks on August 27th. Seems like forever away!

Missy, there's really nothing you can do to fight it, except maybe talk to your employer (or your husband's employer) if you have insurance through the company. A lot of the time, the employer sets up the plan, so they determine what is part of coverage and what isn't. Of course sometimes they use "canned" options that the insurance company has provided for them and they don't actually make any decisions. But honestly, the only way that this is the insurance company being stingy is if you're insured directly through the insurance company. I know way more about this than I want to, my job is employee benefits. But if that's the way the plan is set, fighting it won't do anything but waste your time. My husband's company is owned by AllState, which is a HUGE employer, and they typically have better benefits because they can afford it. If you/hubby work for a smaller company, chances are that benefits aren't as rich. Or nobody has bitched about it before! 

And on the sex conversation....DH and I were like bunnies before we got pregnant with DD1, and it's gone downhill from there...LOL. Especially when I'm pregnant. I have zero sex drive. We try for about once or twice a week when we're not preggo, but during this pregnancy so far...I say that we're probably once every 2-3 weeks. Having a toddler around doesn't help much. I'm already exhausted from the pregnancy, and from her. It makes it hard to make time for that, when all I want to do in my "spare" time is get 5 extra minutes of sleep!!! I wish (and DH wishes!) I was one of those ladies whose sex drive jumped during pregnancy, but sadly I'm not. I'm jealous of you who are!


----------



## MissyLissy

Thanks MarieMo. We get our insurance through my DH's employer, and he is employed by The State of Wisconsin- so typically we have very good benefits. It's one of the few perks of his job, honestly., and part if what keeps him there. Our benefits used to be awesome, but the current political climate here has made them not as amazing over the past couple years- still good and better than most, so I'm not complaining.

Regardless... I'm over it and on to bigger worries. I FAILED my 1 hour glucose test this morning! :( I'm pretty freaked out right now. My blood came back at 140 and apparently my doctor's office wanted 130 or less. Everything I'm reading online though says they look for 140 or less for the one hour? Thoughts on this? I have to go back on Thursday for the fasting 3 hour. The nurse sounded kind of grim on the phone. I feel down. :( Plus, my blood pressure was slightly elevated (nurse said still normal range), but that makes me nervous too! I have all sorts of pregnancy related complications like GD and Pre-Eclampsia running through my head now. Things had been going so smoothly for me up to now, I just assumed I would pass... Even though I knew I was at a higher risk. Anyone been through this? Am I over reacting? (Probably).

Sorry for all of my negative posts yesterday and today! :(


----------



## GeralynB

Missy - a lot of people who fail the 1 hr pass the 3 hr. Hopefully you'll pass and not have to worry. Bring a book or something to entertain you while you're there


----------



## Twinklie12

Sorry about the insurance annoyances and the GD test, Missy. I bet you totally pass the three hour! Try to limit sugar intake a day or two before that test just to be safe. It will all be fine! :hugs:

I actually have my glucose test this Friday afternoon. Hopefully I feel ok after so it doesn't ruin my Friday night! We also ordered our special order glider recliner from Babies R Us last night... to bad it can take 3 months to come in!


----------



## MissyLissy

Thanks ladies! I know it's common to fail the 1 hour then pass the 3 from everything I've read, but the nurse on the phone was soooo doom and gloom. She was talking like I was dx with GD already. When I asked her the chances on passing the 3 hour, she was just so matter of fact - "some do, lots don't." Thanks, nurse. 

Twinklie, I'm sure you will be totally fine after the 1 hour. It was honestly no big deal. I didn't have to fast for that one (ate a bowl of oat cereal before I went in). The drink honestly tasted like the McDonalds HI-C orange drink to me. Sugary, yes...but not overly, disgustingly so. :flower:


----------



## Princesskell

I've never had the gtt test missy, but I hope everything is ok. Just try keep as calm as you can...easier said than done I know :hugs:

I finally had another midwife appointment today and she measured me at 30weeks :wacko: she said as I am tall and my dd was so big ths is nothing to be concerned about. Everything else seemed good apart from her collapsing my vein while trying to take blood :dohh: ouch!
Hb was 140 again...not very helpful for gender guesses? Xxx


----------



## cncem

Missy, I think you should go ahead and get the manual pump, at least so you'll have it. It sucks they won't provide an electric one. And I know I've said it before, but with my previous two pregnancies I failed the one hour test and had to go back for a four hour fasting test, and passed that one both times. My mother has diabetes and my grandmother did too, so I'm more likely to get it as well later in life. I wouldn't worry too much. Yes, like Twinklie said bring a book, it'll help pass the time. Do you recall your bp numbers? Mine are usually about 135/85 without medication, but about 120s over 70s with meds.


----------



## cncem

And tomorrow will be a week after I reached my v day, yay. My step father passed away on my v day so I didn't feel much like celebrating. I miss him, but I know he is in a better place.


----------



## GeralynB

cncem said:


> And tomorrow will be a week after I reached my v day, yay. My step father passed away on my v day so I didn't feel much like celebrating. I miss him, but I know he is in a better place.

So sorry! My stepfather passed away 51/2 years ago. I still miss him so much. Our LO second middle name will be after him. Collin David Philip


----------



## GeralynB

28 week bump
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mandaa1220

Great bump geralyn!


----------



## cncem

Thank you Geralyn, and nice bump!! I can't wait till I'm 28 weeks, that is my next milestone :).

And I just realized I'm at double digits countdown wahoo!! My doc is going to induce at 39 weeks, so only 99 days to go.


----------



## cncem

And Geralyn, what kind of dogs do you have? They are beautiful! I have an American Bulldog mix and she looks alot like that, white with tan colored areas.


----------



## DissySunshine

Busted out what I thought was a really cute black and white flow-y polka dot blouse today, and paired it with a hot pink belt over my bump with black skinny slacks and flats for my first day back at work as a teacher today. I felt like I looked pretty fantastic for once in a long time! Then I get home and my husband off-handedly says "ugh take off that stupid belt, it looks so weird with that shirt" and COMPLETELY deflated any amount of self confidence I had! :cry: 

To be fair, I did hit him in the eye when I was shaking out a new trash bag, so...maybe we're even.


----------



## mandaa1220

DissySunshine said:


> Busted out what I thought was a really cute black and white flow-y polka dot blouse today, and paired it with a hot pink belt over my bump with black skinny slacks and flats for my first day back at work as a teacher today. I felt like I looked pretty fantastic for once in a long time! Then I get home and my husband off-handedly says "ugh take off that stupid belt, it looks so weird with that shirt" and COMPLETELY deflated any amount of self confidence I had! :cry:
> 
> To be fair, I did hit him in the eye when I was shaking out a new trash bag, so...maybe we're even.

He needs to learn that "you look so great and beautiful" is the only thing you should say to a pregnant woman in regards to her appearance.


----------



## GeralynB

cncem said:


> And Geralyn, what kind of dogs do you have? They are beautiful! I have an American Bulldog mix and she looks alot like that, white with tan colored areas.

They are pitbull mixes. Daisy (tan and white) will be 7 and a lot of people say she looks like an American Bulldog. Murphy is one (brindle and white) he's a pit/hound mix. I don't know exactly what they are, they're both rescue dogs. And they follow me around the house at all times!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## GeralynB

mandaa1220 said:


> DissySunshine said:
> 
> 
> Busted out what I thought was a really cute black and white flow-y polka dot blouse today, and paired it with a hot pink belt over my bump with black skinny slacks and flats for my first day back at work as a teacher today. I felt like I looked pretty fantastic for once in a long time! Then I get home and my husband off-handedly says "ugh take off that stupid belt, it looks so weird with that shirt" and COMPLETELY deflated any amount of self confidence I had! :cry:
> 
> To be fair, I did hit him in the eye when I was shaking out a new trash bag, so...maybe we're even.
> 
> He needs to learn that "you look so great and beautiful" is the only thing you should say to a pregnant woman in regards to her appearance.Click to expand...

Yes, that is the only acceptable answer!


----------



## Missyann

Also no comments about wardrobe allowed as options become increasingly limited. The only reason I don't wear the same thing every 3-4 days is because it's summer and i can wear skirts.


----------



## MarieMo7

My mom is a bargain shopper extraordinaire, and last weekend she brought me 5 or 6 dresses that would fit a pregnancy bump. They wouldn't fit me otherwise (she's just 1 size bigger than me), but they're perfect during pregnancy! So excited to have a few new options for work. She's a life saver. I'm running out of options!


----------



## Tigermom

GeralynB said:


> cncem said:
> 
> 
> And Geralyn, what kind of dogs do you have? They are beautiful! I have an American Bulldog mix and she looks alot like that, white with tan colored areas.
> 
> They are pitbull mixes. Daisy (tan and white) will be 7 and a lot of people say she looks like an American Bulldog. Murphy is one (brindle and white) he's a pit/hound mix. I don't know exactly what they are, they're both rescue dogs. And they follow me around the house at all times!Click to expand...

Our puppydog is also a 8yo pitbull mix (chow chow and retriever and boxer are in there too). She's gorgeous, like your two! She has the brindle hair and the gorgeous diamond jaw/jowls of the pitbull, the spotted tongue and curled tail of the chow chow, long silky hair and tiny ears, and she is just so cute! Let me see if I have a picture :)


----------



## Twinklie12

Cncem so sorry for your loss. Xoxo. Congrats on V day!

Geralyn, love your bump! You look great and your dogs and very, very cute. Are they even more protective of you now that you are pregnant? I have found dogs can sense it.


----------



## GeralynB

Twinklie12 said:


> Cncem so sorry for your loss. Xoxo. Congrats on V day!
> 
> Geralyn, love your bump! You look great and your dogs and very, very cute. Are they even more protective of you now that you are pregnant? I have found dogs can sense it.

Thanks! My older dog (female) was always protective. My little guy just turned one and we just got him last nov so I've pretty much been pregnant almost the whole time we've had him so I'm not sure if he knows the difference


----------



## GeralynB

We're having our kitchen redone and DH just told me they won't be starting now until Aug. 24. I want to cry. Originally when we planned on doing this I thought it would all be done in July. The cabinets got delayed and then the contractor got delayed. Now it won't be done until almost the end of sept. Really hope little man doesn't come early because I am now definitely not ready. I just don't want to deal with the house a mess and under construction when I feel like nesting and making everything ready for LO


----------



## Jalanis22

Oh my cute bump geralyn....mine is a tad bigger....scared I will b overweight or something..I feel my stomach big so hopefully its baby and not me...have you gained any weight?


----------



## littlefishygg

Jalanis22 said:


> Oh my cute bump geralyn....mine is a tad bigger....scared I will b overweight or something..I feel my stomach big so hopefully its baby and not me...have you gained any weight?

Don't forget bump is made up of more than just you and baby. My bump is huge (my current avatar is a picture taken over a month ago, I have grown even more since then!), every person is shocked when I tell them I am not due until November they assume I am at least 8 months. I haven't been measured by my midwife for a couple of weeks but I am pretty sure my bump is measuring at least 2-3 weeks ahead, but I had a scan on monday that says that baby is measuring only 2 days ahead and I have only gained 10lbs so far so I know it isn't be either. Bumps can vary by the position on baby, how much fluid you have (it looks like most of my bump is fluid by the scan) and how your muscles have stretched and your height, I'm only 5'2" so I am carrying all out front. I waddle like a pro already :haha:


----------



## apple_20

I have began to waddle too. I can't imagine waddling for 13 more weeks! Ergh.


----------



## GeralynB

Jalanis22 said:


> Oh my cute bump geralyn....mine is a tad bigger....scared I will b overweight or something..I feel my stomach big so hopefully its baby and not me...have you gained any weight?

Thanks! And yes i've gained 30 lbs already!! :saywhat: Hopefully I don't gain too much morebut I'm not counting on that lol


----------



## Jalanis22

Ok good ladies i dont feel as bad lol ive gained 20lbs already and ppl also tell me that i look like if im close to dd. tomorrow i will be posting my 27wk bump and i think my bump is high up kinda scared that baby is not preparing at all since i feel him move everywhere...on my left rib side, right rib side, my belly button area and down low.


----------



## MissyLissy

I've gained about 23 pounds total so far. My OB told me I'm right on target for where I should be now with twins. I'm happy with that.

My scan today went well! Baby boy is measuring 2 lbs 1oz already! Baby girl is weighing in at 1 lb 10 oz. Both are within range and all seems well.

I have my three hour fasting lab tomorrow bright and early. I'm a tad nervous. The nurse on the phone yesterday was running through all sorts of dietary guidelines I should try to follow today, but my mind was racing so I hope I got everything right. I'm mostly eating like normal except I am cutting out sugar today (except for the glass of Apple juice the ultrasound tech made me drink to try to get baby girl moving in a better position.) I know I need to start fasting 8 hours before the test, but I'll probably be done eating a good 10-12 hours before. Hope that's ok. It is what it is, I guess. Crossing my fingers I pass, but if not I'll just have to deal.


----------



## mandaa1220

Good luck with the test Missy!! I'm sure you'll do great!!


----------



## cncem

Good luck Missy, I have my one hour test on Tuesday.


----------



## cncem

25 week bump :)
 



Attached Files:







25 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## salu_34

Haha. I waddle too when I've been waking for a while or if I'm feeling bloated. My sister made a comment about it this past weekend ! 

Anyone else get paranoid when they don't feel their LO moving around as much ? This morning she was active but tonight she's been quiet. I always get so worried. OH tells me she's sleeping so not moving much. Had to play music for her to give me peace of mind when I got home.


----------



## Twinklie12

I have gained 10 pounds so far but I just saw myself in some group pictures and I feel like I look huge all of a sudden! But I guess baby is really starting to grow so that is to be expected. It took forever for me to really feel strong baby movements, and I've felt some here and there, but I felt a TON of movements today! It feels so strange, honestly... I think I expected it to feel different somehow.


----------



## Selaphyna

had my doctor's appointment today. I'm all bruised up too from the blood they had to draw. 

They had to draw two vials of blood for an anti-body screening, and then I had to drink the syrupy drink. Luckily I didn't have to drink the whole thing, only have of it (when I was pregnant with DS1 I had to drink the whole thing). Once done with that I went to my actual doctor's appointment. I saw the other doctor as my normal one was off this week (she works every other week). Anyway, he requested we do another ultrasound, this time to check my cervix. I've had no reason to really be worried about this beforehand, but he brought up my LEEP and asked if it was after I had my son or not. Since I said all of them were after, he said he wanted an ultrasound to check the length of my cervix. So I have that in two weeks. 

After that, I went back downstairs and had to wait about a half hour until my hour was up to have blood drawn again for my glucose test. After that I was sent back upstairs but this time to L&D to have my Rhogham shot. So I had a very busy morning, lol. I at least got to see L&D, and have an idea how rooms are set up and what not.

Also they weighed me in at 222 (I weighed 221 here at home). That makes it 26w4d (or 27w1d per their records), I am 1lb less than my prepregnancy weight here at home, and 3lbs still under at the doctor's. Hopefully I don't gain much more, or at least not more than 10lbs over prepregnancy weight (I'm considered overweight).


----------



## Selaphyna

hehe, I waddle now, not too bad but I do. My OH made a comment on how pregnant I look today, or more than I had been. I'm pretty much all out front, and it's all baby/fluid, etc.


----------



## apple_20

My lo is just like her brother doesn't move much in the day but she starts her wiggling in the eve/night . I only worry if I get to the eve and she doesn't go for it. A lot of her day time movements are so tiny I could easily miss them. I wear a bracket that counts the kicks because when busy with a toddler it's easy not to notice and panic, it makes me notice x


----------



## MissyLissy

I failed my 3 hour. :cry: Officially dx with Gestational Diabetes. Even worse, I had them recheck my blood pressure and it was SKY HIGH (140/84). That is very, very high for me. I have to go in again tomorrow to recheck as doctor/nurse was thinking it could be elevated due to receiving bad news. But still....now I am extra concerned about preeclapsia. I'm only just now over 24 weeks... Things were going so well and now I just feel like my body is failing these babies. :cry: I'm so upset.


----------



## apple_20

I'm sorry you failed missy, I know it's not much but at least they are aware of it now and will keep a close eye on you. I imagine the blood pressure was raised due to stress- I've had this before and had to take a monitor home to take my own blood pressure which low and behold went back to normal.

Please don't feel you have failed the babies a twin pregnancy is going to be tough on anyone you are doing the best you can.


----------



## Jalanis22

Sorry missy :hugs: but your BP may be due from being a nervous wreck after your results. But hey at least they caught it that way they can be monitoring you more often.

afm entering third tri today yay! 27 weeks today! And have my glucose test on Tuesday.


----------



## Jalanis22

27wk bump! Do you ladies agree or not that i see my bump up high.?


----------



## littlefishygg

I would say you are carrying high, I'm definitely carrying low (my avatar is my 27 week picture), but we are both team :blue: so shows that the old wives tales about bumps isn't accurate


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh Missy, I'm sorry for thew upsetting new. But stay posititve if you can - GD can totally be managed and everything could be fine. It will be tough as you have to watch what you eat more so, but you can totally do it and have some healthy babies! I'm sure they will monitor you and the babies and everything will work out. :hugs:

I'm also sure the BP was due to the bad news. Take some deep breaths before they check it next time too. xo


----------



## GeralynB

Missy- so sorry about not passing but you are most definitely not failing those babies. You'll just have to monitor your diet and they'll be fine


----------



## Jalanis22

littlefishygg said:


> I would say you are carrying high, I'm definitely carrying low (my avatar is my 27 week picture), but we are both team :blue: so shows that the old wives tales about bumps isn't accurate

Thanks I thought I was just going crazy and seeing my bump high and not low. And with my LO my belly button never popped out and with this one my bump is different I see my top under my breats puffy round and then where it gets to my belly button area its literally flat theres no round shape to the whole middle section/belly button area. From top it starts round then it gets flat my button looks no where to be or get popped out


----------



## Twinklie12

Jalanis, I think my bump is kind of like that. It starts rounding out right under my boobs, then is sort of flat below that.


----------



## MarieMo7

Missy, you are not failing your babies! You are doing everything you can to be healthy for your babies - like the other ladies said, take a deep breath and try to relax before your next appointment.
My SIL had really high BP during every appt, but she went to the pharmacy and used their cuff once a week in between, which came out normal each time. She took pics and showed them to her doctor during visits - she just gets nervous at the doc. They cut her a little bit of slack :)


----------



## Jalanis22

Thank god im not the only one. Even when I sit I see the middle/low area flat I can see my belly button lol. I've noticed coffee makes me go to the rr which is a good thing since im mostly constipated.


----------



## salu_34

Sorry about the gtt test Missy. I'm nervous to take mine. I have my first OB appointment next Thursday at 25+5, so I'm sure he'll schedule me for mine shortly after that. 

I think I'm carrying the same way as well. When I sit down or lay a bit on my back my boobs touch my belly lol. My belly button hadn't popped at all, in fact I think it's gotten more shallow since my belly had begun to grow more.


----------



## cncem

I'm sorry about your test Missy, maybe it can be controlled by diet? Relax, I do think it was the bad news that increased your bp. And mine is that high usually without meds, so that is something. It's not too terribly high, I don't think so anyway. Did your doc tell you your diabetes test number, and what she wanted it to be? A bright side is at least the GD will go away after babies are born, my mom has to take insulin and meds for the rest of her life. I hope I'm not saying all the wrong things :flower:.


----------



## cncem

Missy, I just wanted to add that this morning before I took my bp meds I was at 134/81. And you are in no way failing your babies, your doing the best you can.


----------



## MissyLissy

Thank you everyone, you are all very sweet! I'm feeling a little more calm now. Next step is meeting with a dietician in a week and a half. I only failed by 10 points total, so I'm hoping I can get and keep this under control relatively easily with just diet/exercise. Until my appointment I was told just to eat like I always eat and not try to make changes on my own. I did go straight home and throw away ice cream from my freezer though, and some cookies I had in my pantry. 

I'm more concerned about the blood pressure (it was also high on Tuesday during my one hour but not quite as high as today- like 130/80). Me being the hypochondriac I am has started obsessing about preeclampsia but I need to let that go and trust I'm being closely monitored. MarieMo, I might do what your SIL did and get a cuff for home. I think I get nervous at the doc's also and get elevated readings because of that (hopefully). Also, cncem thanks for the input on your BP! So you are on meds? I've asked my OB twice now if meds are an option for me as my BP has steadily increased and both times she kind of brushed it off as not being necessary. (My normal is usually around 120/70 though). The fact they want me to come back tomorrow to recheck means they are obviously taking it more seriously now.

Thanks again everyone for your kind words!


----------



## Princesskell

Aw Missy please don't say you are failing your babies, some things are completely beyond our control. Pregnancy with a singleton can be horrifically difficult, let alone with twins. Try your best to keep calm through all this, I think that is a really good thing you can do for those babies...have you tried meditation or some breathing exercises? Or finding something that really calms you each day?...music or a bath with candles? Could dh give you a nice foot massage?
We are all here to support you, I hope you get really good support from your medical team xxx :hugs:


----------



## junbait

GTT came back good and no anemia! Woohoo, no iron pills just yet!

Am I the only one who has yet to start any shopping/doing anything baby related/getting ready for baby?

I have not started on anything and I don't even know where to start. It's so overwhelming!


----------



## cncem

Missy, yes I am on Labetalol 200mg twice daily. When I was about 15 weeks or maybe less my bp was 153/93 or something like that and I went to er, they put me on the med there and my doctor continued it, plus she has me taking 81mg baby aspirin daily because of my history of pre e, it is to let blood pass through placenta easier I think. I don't think your number is too high, on meds my numbers are usually around 125/75, so that is good for me. After that er visit I bought a bp cuff to monitor it at home and I keep a log of daily readings. I see a specialist who is monitoring me extra close. My gtt test is next week, but I'm not too worried about it. I exercise pretty regularly, drink lots of water and try to eat healthy. Try to relax and not stress out too much, that makes things worse.


----------



## Princesskell

junbait said:


> GTT came back good and no anemia! Woohoo, no iron pills just yet!
> 
> Am I the only one who has yet to start any shopping/doing anything baby related/getting ready for baby?
> 
> I have not started on anything and I don't even know where to start. It's so overwhelming!

I have let DD choose a cuddly rabbit like hers to give to baby and that is it!!!!! :dohh: getting a bit scary now, but we are due to move house at the end of August so I didn't want things to get lost in the move?? Xxx


----------



## MarieMo7

junbait said:


> GTT came back good and no anemia! Woohoo, no iron pills just yet!
> 
> Am I the only one who has yet to start any shopping/doing anything baby related/getting ready for baby?
> 
> I have not started on anything and I don't even know where to start. It's so overwhelming!

I haven't done anything either. I have to move DD1's room across the house first, though - and that's a lot of work! It'll just have to be a project and that's that. Pretty sure it'll happen before October - that's my only deadline. At that point I can decorate. We'll probably go pretty minimal, though - as long as I get some paint on the walls, I'll be happy!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Princesskell said:


> junbait said:
> 
> 
> GTT came back good and no anemia! Woohoo, no iron pills just yet!
> 
> Am I the only one who has yet to start any shopping/doing anything baby related/getting ready for baby?
> 
> I have not started on anything and I don't even know where to start. It's so overwhelming!
> 
> I have let DD choose a cuddly rabbit like hers to give to baby and that is it!!!!! :dohh: getting a bit scary now, but we are due to move house at the end of August so I didn't want things to get lost in the move?? XxxClick to expand...

I am also moving end of August so haven't bought anything big yet either (although I have picked everything lol - I imagine within the first week of moving I will have ordered most things though!!)

I feel so unorganised! I think I'm starting the nesting process and I can't :( can't wait to move and sort out her nursery!!!


----------



## GeralynB

Jalanis22 said:


> littlefishygg said:
> 
> 
> I would say you are carrying high, I'm definitely carrying low (my avatar is my 27 week picture), but we are both team :blue: so shows that the old wives tales about bumps isn't accurate
> 
> Thanks I thought I was just going crazy and seeing my bump high and not low. And with my LO my belly button never popped out and with this one my bump is different I see my top under my breats puffy round and then where it gets to my belly button area its literally flat theres no round shape to the whole middle section/belly button area. From top it starts round then it gets flat my button looks no where to be or get popped outClick to expand...

Mine looks just like that tooflat by my bellybutton.


----------



## Jalanis22

If i squeeze my right boob accidentally i start leaking already!! My boobs have definetly grown much more already especially sorry if TMI but the aerolas are huge :holly:


----------



## mandaa1220

Jalanis22 said:


> If i squeeze my right boob accidentally i start leaking already!! My boobs have definetly grown much more already especially sorry if TMI but the aerolas are huge :holly:

Same here... mine leaked in my bra last night. So strange.


----------



## Selaphyna

Jalanis22 said:


> If i squeeze my right boob accidentally i start leaking already!! My boobs have definetly grown much more already especially sorry if TMI but the aerolas are huge :holly:

Mine aren't leaking (didn't when I was pregnant with DS1), and surprisingly they aren't any bigger (that I can tell) but my aerolas are alot darker than usual. 



MissyLissy said:


> I failed my 3 hour. :cry: Officially dx with Gestational Diabetes. Even worse, I had them recheck my blood pressure and it was SKY HIGH (140/84). That is very, very high for me. I have to go in again tomorrow to recheck as doctor/nurse was thinking it could be elevated due to receiving bad news. But still....now I am extra concerned about preeclapsia. I'm only just now over 24 weeks... Things were going so well and now I just feel like my body is failing these babies. :cry: I'm so upset.

:hugs: You aren't failing them. As others have said you are doing the best that you can do, and by then catching it now and monitoring it now, you are doing what is best for your babies.


----------



## Pussy Galore

Sorry about your GT test Missy :(

I have read lots of postive posts on here though from other concerned Mums who went on to say that their GD was controlled well through diet following a failed test...

I have my test in a couple of weeks and am just as worried... as if we didn't have enough to worry about eh!?

And as for baby shopping, I have finally made good progress after a really slow start. I do think it easier second time round mind you because I already have a few things and also have a better idea as to what you really need and what you don't really need! 

Happy Friday everyone :happydance:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Third tri for me today! Here's my 27 week bump! Anyone else feel HUGE?!?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## junbait

Princesskell said:


> junbait said:
> 
> 
> GTT came back good and no anemia! Woohoo, no iron pills just yet!
> 
> Am I the only one who has yet to start any shopping/doing anything baby related/getting ready for baby?
> 
> I have not started on anything and I don't even know where to start. It's so overwhelming!
> 
> I have let DD choose a cuddly rabbit like hers to give to baby and that is it!!!!! :dohh: getting a bit scary now, but we are due to move house at the end of August so I didn't want things to get lost in the move?? XxxClick to expand...

Good idea to wait until the move is complete then. I'm sure we can all shop in September and still have enough time to setup the furniture and wash the clothes.


----------



## junbait

MarieMo7 said:


> junbait said:
> 
> 
> GTT came back good and no anemia! Woohoo, no iron pills just yet!
> 
> Am I the only one who has yet to start any shopping/doing anything baby related/getting ready for baby?
> 
> I have not started on anything and I don't even know where to start. It's so overwhelming!
> 
> I haven't done anything either. I have to move DD1's room across the house first, though - and that's a lot of work! It'll just have to be a project and that's that. Pretty sure it'll happen before October - that's my only deadline. At that point I can decorate. We'll probably go pretty minimal, though - as long as I get some paint on the walls, I'll be happy!Click to expand...

We haven't even started on the paint. Lol. DH wants the entire interior of the house painted coz it will give him a feeling that he is entering into the next phase of life. However, he wants it done professionally and we are not liking how much they are charging to paint the inside. I might have to start painting one wall at a time myself at the rate pro painters are charging.


----------



## junbait

laurarebecca1 said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> junbait said:
> 
> 
> GTT came back good and no anemia! Woohoo, no iron pills just yet!
> 
> Am I the only one who has yet to start any shopping/doing anything baby related/getting ready for baby?
> 
> I have not started on anything and I don't even know where to start. It's so overwhelming!
> 
> I have let DD choose a cuddly rabbit like hers to give to baby and that is it!!!!! :dohh: getting a bit scary now, but we are due to move house at the end of August so I didn't want things to get lost in the move?? XxxClick to expand...
> 
> I am also moving end of August so haven't bought anything big yet either (although I have picked everything lol - I imagine within the first week of moving I will have ordered most things though!!)
> 
> I feel so unorganised! I think I'm starting the nesting process and I can't :( can't wait to move and sort out her nursery!!!Click to expand...

Good luck with the move.


----------



## MissyLissy

BP was still elevated this morning (140/82). They took a bunch of labs (bloods + urine) to rule out preeclampsia- I think mostly for my peace of mind. I should hear by the end of the day as my doctor said she would personally call me. 

This just hasn't been my week. I'm sorry for being such a Debbie Downer recently amongst all the happy pregnant posts. I'm just so ready for November and I want to know babies are happy and healthy. I really am needing time to speed up.


----------



## GeralynB

Cute bump laura! You don't look huge but I know the feeling...I've been feeling huge the last week


----------



## Tigermom

GeralynB said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlefishygg said:
> 
> 
> I would say you are carrying high, I'm definitely carrying low (my avatar is my 27 week picture), but we are both team :blue: so shows that the old wives tales about bumps isn't accurate
> 
> Thanks I thought I was just going crazy and seeing my bump high and not low. And with my LO my belly button never popped out and with this one my bump is different I see my top under my breats puffy round and then where it gets to my belly button area its literally flat theres no round shape to the whole middle section/belly button area. From top it starts round then it gets flat my button looks no where to be or get popped outClick to expand...
> 
> Mine looks just like that tooflat by my bellybutton.Click to expand...

Mine too!! It's so weird. It's flat at my belly button. Although, my belly button is also kind of pushing out *while* my belly button is flat. How does that happen?!?!? :haha:



Jalanis22 said:


> If i squeeze my right boob accidentally i start leaking already!! My boobs have definetly grown much more already especially sorry if TMI but the aerolas are huge :holly:

Totally leaking! :haha: I actually guessed I was pregnant in the beginning because I was leaking a bit, but I am really leaking now. Also, mine are peeling, (kind of scaly... TMI... I know), leaking, and itchy all day long. So itchy :haha: The joys of pregnancy :thumbup:



laurarebecca1 said:


> Third tri for me today! Here's my 27 week bump! Anyone else feel HUGE?!?!

Awww congrats!!! And that is a gorgeous bump!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## cncem

Awww missy I'm sorry, no not a good week. At least they will be able to monitor you closely. Let me know how the tests come out. If it is preclempsia it's good they are catching it this soon, and will be able to manage it. I had a friend preg with twins last year that had gd and pre e too, and had her babies healthy just a little bit earlier than 40 weeks and she took them both home within a couple days. Twin pregnancies are just hard on the body. Hoping for all the best.


----------



## Jalanis22

I cant believe this is the 7th month of pregnancy already! I weighed myself in my scale and it seems that I haven't gained much like before but I know home scales are always off compared to dr scales.


----------



## Princesskell

Cute bump Laura xxx

Missy I'm hoping for some good news for you soon xxx

No leaking here for me either, but I didn't last time :shrug:


----------



## MissyLissy

Thanks everyone. My labs came back fine... Thank goodness. My doctor still won't consider BP meds though. She does want me to come in once a week now to monitor my BP and blood sugars though and she told me her bigger concern is my blood sugar at this point. I hope I didn't come off as too crazy paranoid to her.

Also in an effort to actually contribute to the conversation and stop my whining, no leakage yet... But omg I think it's coming. My nipples have felt like knives for the last week or so!


----------



## salu_34

The only leakage I had was Monday afternoon out of my right nipple. Minimal but enough to leave a wet spot on my shirt. I think OH was freaked out, lol. I told him to wait until they really start to leak hah.


----------



## Princesskell

MissyLissy said:


> Thanks everyone. My labs came back fine... Thank goodness. My doctor still won't consider BP meds though. She does want me to come in once a week now to monitor my BP and blood sugars though and she told me her bigger concern is my blood sugar at this point. I hope I didn't come off as too crazy paranoid to her.
> 
> Also in an effort to actually contribute to the conversation and stop my whining, no leakage yet... But omg I think it's coming. My nipples have felt like knives for the last week or so!

I'm sure you didn't missy!
It is a scary situation, you are bound to be a bit crazy! Glad the labs came mack fine :hugs: xxx


----------



## DragonflyWing

Sorry I've been MIA, ladies! I've been on vacation...took the kids to NY for a family reunion. The twins had so much fun, but it was pretty exhausting for me! On the way back, our flight was delayed, so we ended up stuck in the airport an extra 4 hours. By the time I got home on Thursday (at 3am- ugh!), my ankles were the size of grapefruits! It took until this afternoon for them to start deflating. I somehow gained 3 pounds in the 5 days I was gone, but I think it was all fluid.

Anyone else battling swelling? Aside from my feet and ankles, my fingers were pretty swollen as well. 

I was supposed to have an ultrasound on Thursday, but I was so tired from the trip that I rescheduled it for Tuesday. I still have to schedule my 3 hour glucose test too. Yuck.

Missy- I'm sorry you didn't pass your 3 hour test! It's pretty common to have GD with twins, please don't feel like you did anything wrong. Your numbers weren't so bad, I'm sure you'll be able to keep it under control with diet. I also agree that you're going to need a double electric pump...a manual pump is just not going to cut it with two babies. What insurance company do you have? I'm surprised they won't cover it!!


----------



## GeralynB

I haven't been leaking yet. My belly button is making it's way out now. It's almost flat...I wonder if it will pop to an outie


----------



## MarieMo7

No leaking for me, but if I squeeze my right nipple I get a teeny bit of what looks like colostrum. Same sticky, thick texture; I'm sure that what it is. My right boob was always the champion producer, so it makes sense she's still at it. Up until I got pregnant, I could actually squeeze that nipple and get some milk out. I hadn't breastfed for 6 months once I got pregnant, so it had been awhile!

My belly button is starting to flatten out. I'm carrying this girl a little lower than I carried my first, the whole belly is definitely poking out there. When I was pregnant with Chase, i found out that I have a large mole inside my belly button. I can't see it when I'm not preggo, at all - so it's funny to be able to start to see that little guy again!

No linea negra yet either. I can't remember when I got one my first pregnancy, though, but I think it was well into third tri.

Still having a good amount of contractions. Hubby is more concerned than I am, he's really stepping up and taking care of me. Making me lay down, making me hydrate. It's pretty cute :)


----------



## MissyLissy

DragonflyWing said:


> Sorry I've been MIA, ladies! I've been on vacation...took the kids to NY for a family reunion. The twins had so much fun, but it was pretty exhausting for me! On the way back, our flight was delayed, so we ended up stuck in the airport an extra 4 hours. By the time I got home on Thursday (at 3am- ugh!), my ankles were the size of grapefruits! It took until this afternoon for them to start deflating. I somehow gained 3 pounds in the 5 days I was gone, but I think it was all fluid.
> 
> Anyone else battling swelling? Aside from my feet and ankles, my fingers were pretty swollen as well.
> 
> I was supposed to have an ultrasound on Thursday, but I was so tired from the trip that I rescheduled it for Tuesday. I still have to schedule my 3 hour glucose test too. Yuck.
> 
> Missy- I'm sorry you didn't pass your 3 hour test! It's pretty common to have GD with twins, please don't feel like you did anything wrong. Your numbers weren't so bad, I'm sure you'll be able to keep it under control with diet. I also agree that you're going to need a double electric pump...a manual pump is just not going to cut it with two babies. What insurance company do you have? I'm surprised they won't cover it!!


My husband is a State of WI employee, so we get our benefits through the state. It's actually very good insurance, used to be amazing, but the current political climate here has made it less amazing over the past couple years. It's still better than most though, so I'm definitely not complaining. I honestly don't know why the electric pump wouldn't be covered other than covering a pump is mandated by Obama Care and needless to say our current governor hates everything and anything to do with Obama Care and Obama in general...and ultimately he is controlling our benefits. I know he took away some fertility benefits we used to be entitled to right before I needed them, so he does have some control over this kind of stuff. I have no idea if that's the real reason though....and also sorry to get borderline political. Haha...


Also thanks everyone for the kind words about GD. I know it's common with multiples, plus I have PCOS which also increased my risk. I went into this pregnancy knowing it was a real possibility to get it...but was still upset when the reality sunk in. I didn't totally bomb the test though, so I'm hopeful I can control this with diet only and no meds relatively easily. I have to wait one and a half weeks to see the dietician, but luckily I've worked with many diabetics over the years, so it's not like I'm flying too blind and can start making simple dietary changes now.


----------



## Selaphyna

laurarebecca1 said:


> Third tri for me today! Here's my 27 week bump! Anyone else feel HUGE?!?!

gorgeous bump! :) I kind of feel huge but I've had multiple people over the last few days comment on how small I look. I'm 27 weeks tomorrow, and people are thinking I'm only about 4-5 months along. 



Jalanis22 said:


> I cant believe this is the 7th month of pregnancy already! I weighed myself in my scale and it seems that I haven't gained much like before but I know home scales are always off compared to dr scales.

I prefer weighing myself at home, because I feel it's more accurate, since I don't wear clothing. I'm just now at my prepregnancy weight if I were to weigh myself at home. Now I'm waiting for the pounds to start because my appetite is really starting to increase. I ate 5 pieces of pizza at lunch today :blush:. Normally after at least 1 maybe 2, I'm done. 



DragonflyWing said:


> Anyone else battling swelling? Aside from my feet and ankles, my fingers were pretty swollen as well.

I have swelling pretty bad in my ankles. I am on my feet most of the day, and Fridays are the worst since we are open 10am to 8pm, and I'm usually there from 9am to 8:30pm. I just come home, eat, take a shower and put my feet up to bring swelling down.


----------



## Princesskell

MarieMo7 said:


> No leaking for me, but if I squeeze my right nipple I get a teeny bit of what looks like colostrum. Same sticky, thick texture; I'm sure that what it is. My right boob was always the champion producer, so it makes sense she's still at it. Up until I got pregnant, I could actually squeeze that nipple and get some milk out. I hadn't breastfed for 6 months once I got pregnant, so it had been awhile!
> 
> My belly button is starting to flatten out. I'm carrying this girl a little lower than I carried my first, the whole belly is definitely poking out there. When I was pregnant with Chase, i found out that I have a large mole inside my belly button. I can't see it when I'm not preggo, at all - so it's funny to be able to start to see that little guy again!
> 
> No linea negra yet either. I can't remember when I got one my first pregnancy, though, but I think it was well into third tri.
> 
> Still having a good amount of contractions. Hubby is more concerned than I am, he's really stepping up and taking care of me. Making me lay down, making me hydrate. It's pretty cute :)

I've got a mole inside my belly button too that only pops out with a bump!!...very funny! :wacko:


----------



## laurarebecca1

No leaking for me yet. First baby so that could be why? 

But my backache is horrendous, I wake up in the morning with backache :( still trying to continue with gym though but it's getting harder! Everything just seems like a massive effort!


----------



## salu_34

Bah, can't believe in 2 weeks I'll be in 3rd tri ! I thought pregnancy was suppose to go slow ! This one's going by too fast ! But on the plus side, cannot wait to meet our little girl !!


----------



## Twinklie12

I haven't had leakage but like tiger my nips seem sort of dry and boobs can get itchy. 

Missy, sorry you have had a rough week. Vent away, that's what we are here for! Don't blame yourself either, having twins is a tough job and they are lucky to have a mommy who cares so much! :hugs:

I thought I was supposed to have my GD test this week but they moved t to 4 weeks from now. Doc had a hard time finding HB on the Doppler and I was getting worried but then she finally found it, 144 BPM. Having an anterior placenta makes everything harder it seems like. I was starting to worry about how few movements I was feeling but they are more obvious now. Esp at night.


----------



## apple_20

Oh girls it's getting not fun being pregnant. My PGP/SPD is playing up abd I'm finding getting down to and up from the floor hard whocj means I'm struggling with my toddler.

On a plus note 3d scan tomorrow I'm hoping she's head down as it would explain how quickly my groin pain has increased. If she's not I'll be disappointed.


----------



## MarieMo7

I'm just at the uncomfortable point too. Struggling!

On a side note - I caught a cold, nothing major, and basically spent most of the morning laying down. On the couch while my daughter was playing, took a little morning nap, etc. No contractions. And this afternoon, my hubby left to go hang out with some friends. When DD got up from her nap, I of course picked her up and have been playing with her as normal. 5 contractions in the first hour. So yeah - they're definitely activity-related. My parents picked up Chase to bring her to dinner at my brother's, so I'm taking it easy the rest of the night. Very much needed.


----------



## Selaphyna

laurarebecca1 said:


> No leaking for me yet. First baby so that could be why?
> 
> But my backache is horrendous, I wake up in the morning with backache :( still trying to continue with gym though but it's getting harder! Everything just seems like a massive effort!

You may not have any leaking at all. This is my second, never leaked with my first, and I haven't leaked with this one.

I get backaches from time to time now, for about two weeks. It's usually when I'm either getting ready to go to bed, or when I'm trying to get up in the morning.

I haven't been too uncomfortable. The most so far is my HB (god that's been horrible as of late) and now when I tie my shoes. I sit in my computer chair (and it's all the way down), bend over to tie my shoes, and bump is in the way, lol. 

I also haven't heard back about my glucose test (it was on wednesday), so I'm assuming it was fine :shrug: hoping at least lol.

EDIT: Just checked my hospitals website, and logged into my account, and I passed. It said my level was 136, so passed barely. Just glad I don't have to go back to the 3 hour. It was bad enough drinking half of that drink, and having horrible HB almost immediately from the sugar.

Officially 3rd tri today! :)


----------



## Selaphyna

27 week bump! :) Ignore the counter lol
 



Attached Files:







0809083216.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mandaa1220

Congratulations on third tri! I can't wait until next weekend when it's my turn!


----------



## laurarebecca1

How quickly is time going? Wow I feel like I blink and a week goes by!


----------



## apple_20

Had my 3d scan and baby is head down YAY. She's back to back ATM but that doesn't matter at the moment. She had real chubby cheeks and was using the placenta as a pillow. I saw her swallowing and eating her fingers :)

Didn't get the growth measured because it was just the cheap scan. Got midwife tomorrow so it would be great if my fundal measurement has caught up or at least is showing steady growth.

Feels more real now:) I'm sorting through my DS clothes to make space for baby Evelyn's


----------



## laurarebecca1

apple_20 said:


> Had my 3d scan and baby is head down YAY. She's back to back ATM but that doesn't matter at the moment. She had real chubby cheeks and was using the placenta as a pillow. I saw her swallowing and eating her fingers :)
> 
> Didn't get the growth measured because it was just the cheap scan. Got midwife tomorrow so it would be great if my fundal measurement has caught up or at least is showing steady growth.
> 
> Feels more real now:) I'm sorting through my DS clothes to make space for baby Evelyn's

Aww I can't wait for my 3d scan! Have you got any pictures? 

What a beautiful name! Very pretty!


----------



## apple_20

laurarebecca1 said:


> apple_20 said:
> 
> 
> Had my 3d scan and baby is head down YAY. She's back to back ATM but that doesn't matter at the moment. She had real chubby cheeks and was using the placenta as a pillow. I saw her swallowing and eating her fingers :)
> 
> Didn't get the growth measured because it was just the cheap scan. Got midwife tomorrow so it would be great if my fundal measurement has caught up or at least is showing steady growth.
> 
> Feels more real now:) I'm sorting through my DS clothes to make space for baby Evelyn's
> 
> Aww I can't wait for my 3d scan! Have you got any pictures?
> 
> 
> What a beautiful name! Very pretty!Click to expand...

Thank you!

We did got lots of black and white and one colour- not scanned in yet.

It's a lovely experience and it's motivated me to start sorting the baby stuff so that's good!


----------



## cncem

My cousin is 31 weeks along and was just telling me the other day that her baby has dropped and she doesn't expect to make it till Oct 1st. Wow, I'm about 5 weeks behind her, what if I have mine about the end of Oct or beginning of November? It just doesn't seem real. We're all pretty close! Almost at the home stretch for me. Wow, I'm excited and nervous, just wow. :happydance:


----------



## MarieMo7

God bless my MIL! She and her boyfriend and coming down (they love 3.5 hours away) the week of Sept 6. They're going to watch Chase for the weekend so DH and I can have a quick getaway. Then she's staying the week and they're going to paint Chase's new big girl room, and Reese's new nursery!
She, the boyfriend, and hubby are going to sour all while I'm at work so I don't have to lift a finger - just pick paint colors and tell them where I want stuff. 
I've been anxious about timing, and now there's a date set...I'm so relieved! I'm so looking forward to decorating both rooms for my girls!


----------



## MarieMo7

Cncem, when I was pregnant with my first I had a close friend (due 5 weeks before me) who gave birth at 34 weeks. Freaked me out!


----------



## salu_34

25+1 ... Hard to believe I'll be in third trimester in 2 weeks !


----------



## cncem

Oooh, I wouldn't want to go that early, but 37 or 38 weeks, yes please, lol. You have an awesome family, great all that is going to be taken care of for you.

Edit: Mariemo, I thought I quoted you but guess I didn't hit that button, lol. In case anyone is wondering who I was talking to.


----------



## Twinklie12

MarieMo, so exciting to have plans to get both rooms painted and for you and DH to have a getaway, perfect! 

I went and picked up the nursery paint today, which got my pretty excited. We got light aqua for the walls, a turquoise to go over the light aqua in a painted stencil in the main wall where the crib goes, and a small bit of pink that matches the bedding and curtains to use for painting accent pieces, like quatrefoil shaped mirrors I got today to put on the crib wall.

Here is a pic of the paint samples. Sort of dark lighting but you get the idea.


----------



## Twinklie12

Here are the two main paint color samples on the wall with the curtains.


----------



## mandaa1220

Last bump picture in third trimester! Here's my belly!
 



Attached Files:







26 Week Bump Picture with Words.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MarieMo7

Twinklie I might be biased, because those were Chase's nursery colors, but I love love love that color combo! Can't wait to see the finished product!!

Lovely bump mandaa!


----------



## MissyLissy

Twinklie! I love that color combo! So cute! I'm going with a grayish/blue. I think the nursery will eventually be my little boy's room and we will move our girl into our other spare room. So... Even though we are doing a gender neutral nursery for both (nature theme), the paint will be more masculine. Hoping to have it painted and get the nursery started by the end of the month!


It's funny people's different expectations. My goal is just to make it to 34 weeks minimum! Haha. Most twins are delivered between 34-36 weeks. I figure if I can make it 7 more weeks to 32 weeks, my kids, though premies, will have great success rates with low chances of life-long problems. My C-Section is scheduled for 38+1, but even my OB said that's probably unlikely... Just the latest they'll let me go. It would be amazing if I can hold out until then though! Obviously I want them to bake as LONG as possible. We'll see I guess.


----------



## Twinklie12

Thanks!

Adorable bumps Salu and Manda!


----------



## DissySunshine

cncem said:


> My cousin is 31 weeks along and was just telling me the other day that her baby has dropped and she doesn't expect to make it till Oct 1st. Wow, I'm about 5 weeks behind her, what if I have mine about the end of Oct or beginning of November? It just doesn't seem real. We're all pretty close! Almost at the home stretch for me. Wow, I'm excited and nervous, just wow. :happydance:

We are so close in so many ways! I also have a cousin due about 5 weeks before me, who may have her little boy a few weeks early due to GD.


----------



## MissyLissy

I start my classes already tonight! We are taking a six week course through my hospital. First three weeks focus on labor and delivery, second two on infant care, last class focuses on breast feeding. I still need to sign up for a tour of the birthing unit, and I'd like to squeeze in an infant CPR class.


----------



## cncem

Oh man Missy, I havn't done any of those things. My doc keeps asking me if I've registered at the hospital yet. I have half filled out the paperwork, although now I don't know what I've done with it. I am trained in cpr and infant cpr though, got my certification back when I worked at the daycare.

Dissy isn't that fun? I love talking to my cousin everyday and being able to relate to what she is going through and having someone to complain to about all the preggy gripes so I don't complain to my husband. I love having a bump buddy. :) And I really don't get some women that hate pregnant women or are jealous because they can't get pregnant or whatever. I read a thread on here about a woman who hated her sister in law because she got pregnant while the person who wrote the thread had been trying for yours. The thread was titled "I hate her", and after the first page I couldn't read any more. I don't understand that. Last year while I was going through a phantom pregnancy my sister in law got pregnant and I was so happy for her. I'd never have hated her for it, that is ridiculous. I don't get that mentality.


----------



## MissyLissy

I'm trained in adult CPR bc of work- but no idea how that translates to infants!

My cousin is also pregnant with me! Her due date is 2 weeks before mine, though I'll prob have my babies before her. She's really more like a sister to me and I LOVE having her as my bump buddy. :) I also love that our kids will be so close in age. 

I have to say, and please don't judge me, but I completely understand being sad and bitter about other pregnant people. DH and I tried for two years to get pregnant. I wouldn't be here today without the help of fertility meds to make me ovulate (I have PCOS) and probably the iui that eventually worked. We are just so, so thankful it ended there, and in the scheme of things, two years isn't that long and we didn't need IVF or adoption - the types of treatment that would have wiped our savings and forced us to take loans just to be parents. I'm thankful every day for these miracles growing inside me. While I was going through my brief stint with infertility, I also suffered an ectopic pregnancy. It was honestly a dark time for me. As I was going through the ectopic and bleeding, I also had to go to my Godson's baptism as his sponsor. I sobbed the whole way there, and whole way home. I put on a brave face at church, but gosh that was a hard day. That whole two years (especially year two) is nothing I'd ever wish on anyone. It's never that I hated pregnant women- I was always happy for others, but I was just so, so sad for myself- not knowing the end game or how/when/if I would ever get to be a mom. And yes, this made me bitter. It stung to hear other people's happy news and to see other pregnant women. Especially when I knew how quickly and easily it was happening for others. Again, no hate for them- just depressed for me. It's a fine line and I totally get the mind set.


----------



## MarieMo7

Missy, I completely understand what you're saying. I was very lucky that I knew I had PCOS before we even started TTC - all the women in my family have it and I was pretty convinced I did too, so I knew to ask about it well before we started trying. That way, when I told my OB, "yep, I'm ready!" she started me on Clomid immediately. It took 2 cycles with Chase (1st cycle the dosage was too low so I didn't ovulate, 2nd cycle I ovulated and got pregnant!); it took 6 cycles with Reese and we were honestly about to take a break, so it was my last cycle to be trying. All in all, 6 months wasn't terrible. BUT - in those 6 months, I saw so many of my friends fall pregnant, and I was sad. It just kept happening, over and over and over again, but not to me. Like you said, I wasn't mad at them - I was sad for me.

I have a close friend who would have been due just 2 days after me, but miscarried at 13 weeks, after a perfectly healthy 12 week scan. Every time I post a picture on Facebook, I cringe a little. I know she wouldn't want me to stop my happiness for her, but I know she's hurting at the same time. I've never had a miscarriage, so I can't even imagine how she's feeling - but I know she has to be hurting.


----------



## Missyann

About a month after my first BFN, my brother announced that he and his girlfriend were pregnant. No one in the family even knew they were trying. I was happy for them but sad that I wasn't pregnant yet and that I wouldn't be pregnant at the same time as them. It would have been good bonding at the time. 

Though when we got our BFP and found out we were having a boy a few weeks after their girl was born (they kept it a secret), we did get distinction of having the first grandson after 5 granddaughters. My dad is definitely excited!


----------



## Twinklie12

I need to sign up for classes and register at the hospital! I looked into it but never did it. Whoops 

I think I had my first Braxton Hicks episode today. Belly was tight and I was just super uncomfortable. I did also feel pretty gassy so it could have just been that but who knows. Trying to relax and drink water.


----------



## MarieMo7

My hospital recommends registering after 28 weeks so that's what I'm waiting for :)
I highly recommend taking whatever classes you can! They really are helpful.


----------



## DissySunshine

I don't think DH and I are going to take classes, though a hospital in town is having a "baby fair" this weekend that we might go check out, and they are offering classes. I know they are helpful, but I really don't feel like being told that there is only one way to do something, or that "this way" works for all women. I'm already being bottle-baby shamed by a lot of people (not intentionally, I'm just really tired of all of the breastfeeding advice and freebies everyone seems to throw at me), so sitting through a class FULL of that just doesn't sound appealing!


----------



## Selaphyna

lovely bumps ladies


I want to have OH take classes with me, because this is his first. My only problem is the only times they have classes is when I'm at work, and I won't be home until after the class is over. The only ones they offered on the weekend was the sibling classes, on sunday evenings, and even those wouldn't work out for me, because my son goes back to his dad's on sunday afternoons.


----------



## Twinklie12

I can relate to having not so gracious thoughts in the past when hearing other people are pregnant. I had two early losses during the 8 months of TTC before we got pregnant with this baby, and even though I was happy for those that got to announce, I was jealous or sad as well. It does make me think twice when posting something pregnancy or baby related on FB, as I know many that have struggled with long term TTC or infertility. :(


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So I am the last one to finally reach V-day! I feel like I am so far behind everyone since I am due on the last day of the month. I'm excited to finally reach this milestone, but am nervous for the GD test, (which I have to wait four more weeks for). I can't wait to finally reach the third trimester, but at the same time I am a little freaked out that it's almost time for me to go through the birth process. My pregnancy seems to be going by so fast, but I am glad to watch the weeks tick by and feel her movements get stronger, and stronger. I can't believe I am actually going to be a mom, it's still a little unreal to me sometimes. It took us two years to finally conceive, and now it's finally our turn to have a child. I keep thinking how strange/amazing it's going to be when we are all alone at home with Coraline for the first time.


----------



## cncem

I understand being a little sad when you can't get pregnant and others so easily can it seems. When I had that phantom pregnancy I really thought I was pregnant and then sil announced she was and I was so happy that we'd be preggo together. When I finally came to the realization that no, in fact I wasn't preg I was sad, but still so happy for her. (actually I was devastated and thought there was something wrong with me and I couldn't get pregnant again). Then all my friends started to get pregnant and way waaaay back in my head I was sad and wanted it to be me, but at the same time still happy. It's just the scathing hatred that makes me cringe and wonder why. That same sister in law didn't congratulate me or even acknowledge my pregnancy though, and I was more than curious why. I later found it was because I am having a girl and all she has are boys and really wanted a girl. She has come around though, and is being happy for me and all that.


----------



## MissyLissy

Lovetoteach86 said:


> So I am the last one to finally reach V-day! I feel like I am so far behind everyone since I am due on the last day of the month. I'm excited to finally reach this milestone, but am nervous for the GD test, (which I have to wait four more weeks for). I can't wait to finally reach the third trimester, but at the same time I am a little freaked out that it's almost time for me to go through the birth process. My pregnancy seems to be going by so fast, but I am glad to watch the weeks tick by and feel her movements get stronger, and stronger. I can't believe I am actually going to be a mom, it's still a little unreal to me sometimes. It took us two years to finally conceive, and now it's finally our turn to have a child. I keep thinking how strange/amazing it's going to be when we are all alone at home with Coraline for the first time.

I just have to say I LOVE your name choice! I actually suggested it to my DH, but we are already kinda set on our girl name. (95% sure going with Isla). But gosh, I think Coraline is lovely! I also know what you mean about feeling like you are playing catchup with this group! My due date is only a week before you and lots of these ladies are a good 2-3-4 weeks ahead of me hitting milestones. (Secret confession) Sometimes I peak in the December or January group just to feel further along and not in catchup land! Haha... I'm weird.

Totally relate to the infertility and Facebook dilemma, ladies! When I was having trouble, seeing fb announcement/posts was always like a punch in the gut - especially when I wasn't expecting them and they came out of no where. I almost didn't post anything on fb myself because of that, but ended up doing a simple announcement. I think since, I've only done 2-3 pregnancy related posts just because it makes me slightly uncomfortable and I don't want to cause anyone pain. I know for sure that I have at least one fb friend who is lttc and I'm sure there are more hidden. 

MarieMo, you are lucky you realized you had PCOS so early in the TTC game! I had no idea. Prior to Birth Control, I was always regular. I came off BC after like 8 years expecting to go back to normal quickly, and I never did. My body just wouldn't cycle normally/appropriately. I wasted like the first 6-9 months TTC thinking my body was just getting used to being off the pill before I finally sought help and got diagnosed.


Class went well tonight! It was all about labor tonight- not sure if it will be entirely relevant for me if I go straight for the c-section, but still interesting and fun to spend all night in a class with other preggos thinking about babies.

Gosh... This post was all over the place! Sorry to jump around.


----------



## GeralynB

Since my due date is oct. 28 I feel so far behind the oct group so I know how you feel. 4 weeks seems like such a big difference but it's really not


----------



## MissyLissy

GeralynB said:


> Since my due date is oct. 28 I feel so far behind the oct group so I know how you feel. 4 weeks seems like such a big difference but it's really not

True that! Especially when you consider our kids will all be like the same age/same grade. It feels long now hitting the preg milestones 4ish weeks apart, but it's really nothing.


----------



## Jalanis22

Glucose test in the a.m! Gn yall


----------



## apple_20

4 weeks seems massive when pregnant e.g. difference between 8 weeks and 12 weeks or 24-28. but once we all get past 30 weeks it wont be such a difference. my cousin gave birth at 36 weeks (baby was just ready!)others go to 42 weeks. it will be interesting to see who goes first because it probably wont be the person who's due date is first.


----------



## Missyann

apple_20 said:


> 4 weeks seems massive when pregnant e.g. difference between 8 weeks and 12 weeks or 24-28. but once we all get past 30 weeks it wont be such a difference. my cousin gave birth at 36 weeks (baby was just ready!)others go to 42 weeks. it will be interesting to see who goes first because it probably wont be the person who's due date is first.

Very true. I'm looking forward to when we start seeing birth announcements and "my water just broke" posts in a couple of months.


----------



## laurarebecca1

It's going to be so exciting see all the birth announcements...can't wait! And not very long off at all! 

Finally started ordering baby's nursery furniture today, first piece is the changing unit :D can't wait for it to come!! Just need to move house now so I can start building everything!!


----------



## salu_34

We brought home the stroller and car seat from the storage unit last night. It gets real when you bring those things home. Next is the crib !


----------



## MarieMo7

Double digits for me - 99 days to go! Woohoo!

So I just realized that now *everyone *has hit viability. That's awesome! So excited for our little group. And yes, I can't wait to see the "I'm in labor!" posts, or the "today's the day of my c-section" posts! OOOOH I can't wait to read all the birth stories!


----------



## GeralynB

I'm feeling huge the last couple of days. It's hard to roll over and get up off the couch. I get out of breath walking long distances ..I can't imagine what it will be like in a few more weeks.


----------



## apple_20

Been to mw and referred to physio. Hope they are useful this time. Also lo is measuring spot on :) phew


----------



## Twinklie12

Ahhh I can't wait to see labor and birth posts!!!!! I am feeling both insanely ready and not ready at the same time. I just can't wait to meet this little girl and fall in love with her and see my DH as a Daddy for the first time. But then sometimes I do feel super unprepared. Once the nursery is done and we've take the childbirth class and such then I think I will feel ready.

I am also already starting to feel uncomfortable, and weight gain has picked up (at +14 pounds now), so I can only imagine how uncomfy I will be in a few months!

We have a wedding to go to in a few weeks so I bought a cute dress online, hope it fits well!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I'm also excited for the labor post, but I am going to need baby pictures to remind me that all the scary labor stories are worth it! 

In other news, I just got back from my 24 week check up, somehow between my thick shoes, and all the water I drank today, my weight went up 5 1/2 pounds since I weighed myself without shoes first thing this morning. So my fundal height was measuring ahead at 28, and to the doctor, my weight jumped up more than normal too. He scheduled me the GD test for September 8th, along with an ultrasound. I think he is concerned that I am measuring ahead, and he wants to see if there is a reason why, yet he didn't come outright and say this because he didn't want to scare me. I am trying to look up what my fundal height should be. What I found out is that it should be roughly the same as how many weeks you are, not sure if I have that right? Has anyone else measured that far off before?


----------



## GeralynB

I was measuring 2 weeks ahead at 26 weeks...at that point I had gained almost 30lbs. I passed my glucose test. Not sure where I'm at now...my next appt isn't until the endod the month


----------



## littlefishygg

Lovetoteach86 said:


> I'm also excited for the labor post, but I am going to need baby pictures to remind me that all the scary labor stories are worth it!
> 
> In other news, I just got back from my 24 week check up, somehow between my thick shoes, and all the water I drank today, my weight went up 5 1/2 pounds since I weighed myself without shoes first thing this morning. So my fundal height was measuring ahead at 28, and to the doctor, my weight jumped up more than normal too. He scheduled me the GD test for September 8th, along with an ultrasound. I think he is concerned that I am measuring ahead, and he wants to see if there is a reason why, yet he didn't come outright and say this because he didn't want to scare me. I am trying to look up what my fundal height should be. What I found out is that it should be roughly the same as how many weeks you are, not sure if I have that right? Has anyone else measured that far off before?


Fundal height isn't particularly accurate, I was measuring ahead at my 24 appt but by my 28 week appt yesterday I was measuring about a week behind. They did a growth scan to check that that didn't mean he had stopped growing or anything like that and found that he is bang on average for his gestation (plus a big old head haha). But basically the variation in my fundal height didn't mean anything.


----------



## MarieMo7

My SIL measured 3 weeks ahead on fundal measurements. Her daughter was born just shy of her due date at less than 7 lbs. Granted, it was her 6th child - but I don't think it's anything to be too concerned about. At worst, it might mean a big baby. And I'll tell this story over and over - my 90 lb (pre-preg) 5-foot MIL gave birth to my 9.5lb hubby without medication in 1975. I wouldn't be too worried about things :)


----------



## apple_20

Don't worry about fundal height too much mine was measuring 23cm at 25 weeks and now it's caught up to 27cm at 28weeks. According to my notes they don't send you for a growth scan unless it's more then one measurement at more than 2cm out each way. A single measurement can be off.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Is a scan at 28 weeks normal then? I was never told about getting a third scan. I had one at 12 weeks, and then the anatomy scan at 19 and a half weeks. I don't really see any other need for a scan at 28 weeks, other than a growth check? Did anyone else have another scan at 28 weeks?


----------



## GeralynB

Some but not all do a later scan to check babies weight and position. Not sure if I'll be having one by my midwife. If not then I'll def have my sister (sono tech) do one bc I feel like I haven't seen him in so long and am curious how much he weighs


----------



## cncem

Went to the doc today, Macie is measuring right on schedule hr 150bpm, I've only gained 2 lbs these last 3 or 4 weeks, looks like I gained all the weight in my first tri, lol. I have my gtt next appt on Aug 26th, and my specialist appt on Aug 22, which I'll have another sono. I'm curious to see if she has turned or is still in the frank breech position. 26 weeks tomorrow, yay! Almost there :).


----------



## mandaa1220

Ill have one at 32 weeks


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I guess I will just have to eat healthier, start some prenatal yoga, and look at the scan as another chance to see my little girl before she gets here, instead of worrying about the reasons/results of a seemingly unplanned third sonogram. Hopefully my weight, and fundal height will be back to normal ranges, and Coraline's growth will be healthy and right on track.


----------



## Twinklie12

I was measuring 23 or 24 cm fundal height at 24+5. I wouldn't worry, everyone's body is so different and each baby grows at their own pace!!!


----------



## Princesskell

Yes the fundal height is supposed to relate to weeks, but my midwife said they look at the growth curve rather than the individual measurements. I measured a little over a week ahead so she said they would only worry if this gap started to widen or narrow by a few weeks?

I'm agreeing with those feeling uncomfortable at the moment, I feel so big today. I've just been to the gym but felt I was waddling on the treadmill!! I've Ben having a few painful twinges but I think it's bean just stretching out?


----------



## DragonflyWing

Had a scan this afternoon to check a few things they couldn't get during the anatomy scan. Baby still had his hands up in front of his face, so the tech had a hell of a time trying to get a picture of his nose and mouth, but they got all the other pictures they needed. Everything looks good, and baby is 1lb14oz already! That makes him about 1.5 weeks ahead in weight.

Oddly, I lost another 4 pounds since my last visit, bringing my total weight loss to about 6 pounds, according to the doctor's scale. The scale at home says 3 pounds lost. The doctor didn't seem concerned, and I started out overweight anyway, so I'm not going to worry about it.
 



Attached Files:







Baby325w1d.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## salu_34

DragonflyWing said:


> Had a scan this afternoon to check a few things they couldn't get during the anatomy scan. Baby still had his hands up in front of his face, so the tech had a hell of a time trying to get a picture of his nose and mouth, but they got all the other pictures they needed. Everything looks good, and baby is 1lb14oz already! That makes him about 1.5 weeks ahead in weight.
> 
> Oddly, I lost another 4 pounds since my last visit, bringing my total weight loss to about 6 pounds, according to the doctor's scale. The scale at home says 3 pounds lost. The doctor didn't seem concerned, and I started out overweight anyway, so I'm not going to worry about it.

Glad they got everything they needed ! Must have been nice to get to him again ! I'm wondering if my OB has an ultrasound machine in his office, it'd be nice to see her again before the last scan.


----------



## Selaphyna

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Is a scan at 28 weeks normal then? I was never told about getting a third scan. I had one at 12 weeks, and then the anatomy scan at 19 and a half weeks. I don't really see any other need for a scan at 28 weeks, other than a growth check? Did anyone else have another scan at 28 weeks?

Originally I wasn't going to have another scan, but I saw the other doctor that works in the office. My doctor is only there every other week, and was actually on vacation that week, so I figured I'd go ahead and see the other doctor and get used to him. Well, he saw that I'd had LEEPs in the past, so he insisted that I get another u/s done to check my cervix. It's scheduled for a week from tomorrow, which I will be 28w4d. I've had a fairly easy going pregnancy, and already in my 3rd tri, but I don't mind having another u/s, especially to ensure he stays in there as long as he can, until he is ready to come. It's going to be a transvaginal u/s though.....not looking forward to that, but looking forward to seeing lo again, and may hoping we can confirm for sure that it's a boy.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I am glad to have another scan, just worried that there could possibly be a bad reason that I am measuring ahead. I think the weight gain concerned him though, next time I guess I shouldn't drink tons of water before my appointment and wear extremely heavy shoes when they weigh me. Too bad my next appointment is at 2pm in the afternoon, so it's kind of hard not to have plenty of food and water by then.


----------



## mandaa1220

Lovetoteach86 said:


> I am glad to have another scan, just worried that there could possibly be a bad reason that I am measuring ahead. I think the weight gain concerned him though, next time I guess I shouldn't drink tons of water before my appointment and wear extremely heavy shoes when they weigh me. Too bad my next appointment is at 2pm in the afternoon, so it's kind of hard not to have plenty of food and water by then.

All of my appointments have been late afternoon, but the next one is at 915am and I'm excited that my weight will be lower :rofl:


----------



## Selaphyna

I make it a point to have mine first thing in the morning. The reason at first was because of having to pee in a cup for them. Early in pregnancy it was easier if the appointment was first thing so that way I could crawl out of bed, go to the appt and void my bladder in the cup, and be fine. If I had one in the afternoon, it was harder for me to have something in my bladder so that I could give them a specimen.

Now it really honestly doesn't matter what time of day it is, because I feel like I have to pee every hour now. But it's still just easier to have it first thing, because weight is lower and I get it out of the way to do everything else that I need to get done, done.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yes, I love morning appointments, I don't know what I was thinking screwing the weigh in up by having tons of liquid. I didn't even have to worry about being well hydrated for blood work since I didn't have any blood work this time. I guess it was all to scare me into eating better to show the doctor that I am not really that big. I don't know why there have to be so many things to worry about. I feel great, and so far I am all belly, then the doctor had to go and worry me about my weight. Now I feel like I have to be anti sugar incase I have GD.


----------



## GeralynB

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Yes, I love morning appointments, I don't know what I was thinking screwing the weigh in up by having tons of liquid. I didn't even have to worry about being well hydrated for blood work since I didn't have any blood work this time. I guess it was all to scare me into eating better to show the doctor that I am not really that big. I don't know why there have to be so many things to worry about. I feel great, and so far I am all belly, then the doctor had to go and worry me about my weight. Now I feel like I have to be anti sugar incase I have GD.

Yea my midwife made me feel like crap about my weight too. I wasn't worried about my weight at all until my last visit. I feel like I'm only gaining in my belly too. My family also has big babies so I'm expecting this LO to follow in those footsteps


----------



## Rhapsodi

My fundal height was 4weeks ahead (at24 weeks). I doubt baby is really that big. 

On a side not my dr that has been checking my progesterone said I'm still low (61) so still on progesterone (no surprise) but then she said she will stop progesterone at 36weeks! So crazy! I only have 10 weeks left of it! I'm guessing I will go early if this is the case, especially if I take my boys trick or treating on Halloween, we could have a very early nov baby! 

It's so close!!! 

On a side note while my 7yo recovers from surgery, I'm hoping to get baby quilt made, maybe even get more done (but I'm not holding my breath) I gotta get my butt in motion! So much to do! 

How are you ladies doing with nursery planning?


----------



## apple_20

I'm pretty sure I'm nesting yesterday felt the need to scrub and steam clean the oven (not something I usually do) then I sorted babies clothes and put all the newborn In The draws. Then I sorted through my clothes so I can put what doesnt fit me know away and make more space in our room for a cot. 

Probably just a one off productive day but it amazing going through the clothes :)


----------



## Princesskell

Great scan dragonfly xxx

I'm definitely having no trouble weeing at the moment. I think bug is using my bladder as a pillow, I literally need the toilet every 5 minutes!! I feel baby is getting really long now, I can feel stretching and movements right up near my ribs and down by my bladder at the same time.
I can't remember if I said but last week baby was back to back, not that it is too worrying at 29 weeks, but I've already been hanging out on all fours over my Swiss ball!

We are going on holiday next Tuesday for 10 days and then we are due to complete on our new house when we return. It is all very exciting but starting to panic me slightly!! :wacko: xxx


----------



## Jalanis22

I passed the glucose test! But my iron was a little low...:wacko:


----------



## Twinklie12

I totally disregard the scale at the doctor's office and go by my weight at home on the scale... first thing in the morning, after I pee, and naked! haha. But I also do it the same way every time so I feel it's the best comparison. Up 13 pounds total as of this AM. 

Lately I have been sooo bloated and gassy at night. I just feel super uncomfortable after dinner, like an over filled hot air balloon. I woke up to pee at 4:30 AM and could hardly get back to sleep I was so bloated and my tummy was feeling rumbly. Ugh.


----------



## MarieMo7

Twinklie, I'm the opposite - I go by my doctor's scale instead of my home one. It tends to be higher (I swear clothes add an extra 5-10lbs!), but that's what she goes by, so I roll with it. According to her scale, I'm up 13 pounds total since pre-preg. I had my annual checkup just after ovulation, so I'm considering that my "true" pre-pregnancy weight. 

Side note, apparently it's difficult to find adult cough medicine without alcohol. What?? I've got a head/chest cold I'm battling through, and I really suffered last night. All the coughing is causing contractions, and I'm desperately just wanting to get comfortable at night. Finally found some without alcohol. Hallelujah. Looking forward to sleeping tonight!


----------



## MarieMo7

Dressed up my bump today. I'm feeling like crud because of this cold, and I wanted to feel cute and pregnant and made up. And it doesn't make me feel better! So tomorrow I'm wearing my hair in a ponytail and wearing a maxi dress, BECAUSE I CAN.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

MarieMo7 said:


> Dressed up my bump today. I'm feeling like crud because of this cold, and I wanted to feel cute and pregnant and made up. And it doesn't make me feel better! So tomorrow I'm wearing my hair in a ponytail and wearing a maxi dress, BECAUSE I CAN.

Well you do look cute and pregnant for sure, but I agree with the maxi dress and a ponytail! Maxi dresses are a gift to pregnant women everywhere.


----------



## Princesskell

Mariemo you are stunning!! Xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

MaireMo - you look soooooooo adorable!!! Super cute dress, super cute bump. :thumbup:

Here is my 25 week bump pic from this week.


----------



## mandaa1220

You girls look super cute!!


----------



## MissyLissy

Awwww..... Cute bump pictures, ladies! MarieMo, I give you mad props for dressing up preggo and sick! It's all I can do to motivate myself into work attire for the 8 hours I need to be there (and I have an incredibly casual/lax dress code) cause the minute I'm home, I'm scrubbing it up! And I don't have the sick excuse! 


Jalanis, my iron has been low almost the whole time and I've been on iron supplements since 18 weeks. (Plus I got the double whammy of GD!) What can you do? These babies take a lot out of us! :flower:


----------



## Missyann

MarieMo what is the cough syrup you found? I think OH is getting sick and in case I do too, would be good to know.

Cute bumps, ladies.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Feeling sad that I have at least 7 weeks left of work until maternity leave and probably longer :( my body and mind are already exhausted!


----------



## Twinklie12

I wish I only had 7 weeks left !


----------



## MarieMo7

Missyann said:


> MarieMo what is the cough syrup you found? I think OH is getting sick and in case I do too, would be good to know.
> 
> Cute bumps, ladies.

I got it at CVS, it's their brand of Robitussin DM - you just have to look for the one that says "alcohol-free." I never really paid attention before!


----------



## Traveling mom

i have a 3d/4d scan on sunday! im so excited! My 20 week scan was terrible. The tech didnt let me look at the screen and all i got were 3 blurry pictures. We get lots of pictures with this one and a 20 minute DVD and its only $99. We are super excited to see our little one! We had planned on keeping the gender a surprise but i dont know how easy that will be with a 3d sonogram so we arent too worried about it!

I also set up newborn photography session last night. So ive been obesseing over poses and picture ideas! i cant wait. She does them within the forst 10 days of birth. 

Its all becoming more real scheduling all these important things!


----------



## GeralynB

Here's some I the stuff I made so far for LOs nautical nursery
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Princesskell

Gorgeous Geralyn...love the theme! Xxx


----------



## MarieMo7

Cute, Geralyn! Love the "no wake zone" sign, that's awesome!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Geralyn - so cute! Are you going to use the little stuffed felt items for a mobile? Love that idea


----------



## GeralynB

Twinklie12 said:


> Geralyn - so cute! Are you going to use the little stuffed felt items for a mobile? Love that idea

Yes, I still have to put it all together. I have a few more projects planned too. I love making stuff like this


----------



## Twinklie12

I plan to make my own mobile too but have to wait to get the rest of the nursery done first so I can assess what I need exactly.


----------



## salu_34

Had my first appintment with my OB today. Literally less than 10 minutes lol. Have my GTT yest for September 11, which is a couple weeks past 28 week mark, but he's the one that scheduled it lol. Glad I don't have to fast or anything. Just have to make sure I don't have anything sugary before I go !


----------



## tracilacy

Here's my lititle lady. Scan was done at 27+4 and the tech said she already has lots of hair :happydance:
I have more pics if you all want to see them I had it done 8-8-14 but just been busy getting stuff for the nursery that I hope to have finished by the end of the month
 



Attached Files:







2014-08-08 16.00.53.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## MarieMo7

tracilacy what a sweet picture!


----------



## MarieMo7

Just came back from the doctor and apparently I have bronchitis :(
Yuck!
The doctor went on for about 5 minutes with "well if you weren't pregnant we would give you this prescription, which is really our first choice...or maybe this one, blah blah blah..." Okay, stop telling me what you can't give me and tell me what you CAN give me! Ugh. So antibiotics and plenty of fluids for this mommy. Oh, and lots of rest. Who's gonna tell my toddler? Ha!


----------



## Jalanis22

Im soo dissapointed and frustrated! I paid a lady to paint the nursery....either she paints like crazy at her house or simply didnt care....all edges need a retouch...all wood trim has paint and even the floor! Yet she said "$40 dollars thats it?" In my mind i was like uuuu yeah lady even i could of done a better job than her! Now hubby has to fix it whenever he has chance which is gonna be rare:growlmad:


----------



## Missyann

"No wake zone" is a message for baby from mom and dad, right?

I'm starting to get tempted for a 3D scan now. I can feel his head and the difference between and punch and a kick and I'm getting impatient to see what he looks like now.


----------



## tracilacy

MarieMo7 said:


> Just came back from the doctor and apparently I have bronchitis :(
> Yuck!
> The doctor went on for about 5 minutes with "well if you weren't pregnant we would give you this prescription, which is really our first choice...or maybe this one, blah blah blah..." Okay, stop telling me what you can't give me and tell me what you CAN give me! Ugh. So antibiotics and plenty of fluids for this mommy. Oh, and lots of rest. Who's gonna tell my toddler? Ha!

Thank u! And feel better


----------



## mandaa1220

We a 3d scan scheduled for Saturday!


----------



## GeralynB

Missyann said:


> "No wake zone" is a message for baby from mom and dad, right?
> 
> I'm starting to get tempted for a 3D scan now. I can feel his head and the difference between and punch and a kick and I'm getting impatient to see what he looks like now.

Haha yes totally! Hopefully he listens and sleeps!

Booked our maternity shoot for sept 8 at the beach by us. Also already have newborn pics booked.


----------



## salu_34

Can't believe today I am in double digits !


----------



## mandaa1220

GeralynB said:


> Missyann said:
> 
> 
> "No wake zone" is a message for baby from mom and dad, right?
> 
> I'm starting to get tempted for a 3D scan now. I can feel his head and the difference between and punch and a kick and I'm getting impatient to see what he looks like now.
> 
> Haha yes totally! Hopefully he listens and sleeps!
> 
> Booked our maternity shoot for sept 8 at the beach by us. Also already have newborn pics booked.Click to expand...

Maternity pictures on the beach sound so amazing! We have ours booked for September 27th, but I don't know where we're going to get them done. She does a lot of maternity shoots at the couples home, but I'm not sure that I want them here.


----------



## MarieMo7

We have a family mini-shoot scheduled for October 25...I'll be 36.5 weeks pregnant. We did maternity pics with my older daughter and I love them, but I'm so excited to get to incorporate some pics with her now. Our little family, growing. I'm so excited!


----------



## Twinklie12

I booked a newborn photo shoot, the photographer comes to our house within a week after the baby is born, but no maternity shots. They sound lovely though!


----------



## DragonflyWing

DH _finally_ felt the baby kick last night! :happydance:

I've been feeling kicks from the outside for weeks and weeks, but every time DH tried, the baby would stop. Finally, last night he was able to feel two big kicks...he seemed underwhelmed lol, but I was pretty happy about it.


----------



## apple_20

DragonflyWing said:


> DH _finally_ felt the baby kick last night! :happydance:
> 
> I've been feeling kicks from the outside for weeks and weeks, but every time DH tried, the baby would stop. Finally, last night he was able to feel two big kicks...he seemed underwhelmed lol, but I was pretty happy about it.

I know what you mean about oh being underwhelmed I think it's because they have been through it before so maybe not as exciting? Then again I can't remember him being that excited the first time around more shocked he had his hand on my bump at around 20 weeks and got a massive kick he said 'what was that?!?' Ermmm what do you think?


----------



## laurarebecca1

My 28 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mandaa1220

laurarebecca1 said:


> My 28 week bump!

That's an awesome bump!!!


----------



## laurarebecca1

mandaa1220 said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> My 28 week bump!
> 
> That's an awesome bump!!!Click to expand...

Thank you! Apparently I'm measuring perfectly but I feel a lot bigger than I look!


----------



## mandaa1220

laurarebecca1 said:


> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> My 28 week bump!
> 
> That's an awesome bump!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Apparently I'm measuring perfectly but I feel a lot bigger than I look!Click to expand...

LOL I hear you! Everyone comments about how "small" my bump is and I'm like SMALL? YOU THINK ITS SMALL!?>?!


----------



## Jalanis22

Cute bmp Laura! Smaller than mine lol.

Updating my due date...dr decided to change my due date to 39wks which will be Oct, 30....reason is because with my LO my waters broke at 38+4-5 not sure but hubby was sticcking around job wise...now hes 4hrs away and dont want him to miss his sons birth so dr gave me that date if my waters dont break early again! :yipee:


----------



## Princesskell

Cute bump Laura!

Dh is never that bothered about feeling kicks, I don't understand how he can't feel how crazy it is! Tonight my bump turned into two humps in the bath, it was literally bottom and head sticking right out :wacko:Crazy!



Jalanis22 said:


> Cute bmp Laura! Smaller than mine lol.
> 
> Updating my due date...dr decided to change my due date to 39wks which will be Oct, 30....reason is because with my LO my waters broke at 38+4-5 not sure but hubby was sticcking around job wise...now hes 4hrs away and dont want him to miss his sons birth so dr gave me that date if my waters dont break early again! :yipee:

I will update Jalanis :hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks Princesskell!

Even though may not be too sure because dr is a bit concerned im gaining weight too fast...10lbs monthly...til now im 30lbs already and its the second time i have a little protein in my urine so im not sure if im retaining fluids..so he said it all depends as how i go to the drs. This pregnancy is so different because with my girl i never felt short of breath, gained weight too fast and my body is way bigger than with my girl. So wondering if im retaining or its just normal weight gain.


----------



## Selaphyna

Princesskell said:


> Cute bump Laura!
> 
> Dh is never that bothered about feeling kicks, I don't understand how he can't feel how crazy it is! Tonight my bump turned into two humps in the bath, it was literally bottom and head sticking right out :wacko:Crazy!

I was laying down two nights ago and OH was laying down with me, and as I was laying on my back, all of a sudden one side was sticking out farther than the other, and it was hard on that side. OH goes, why does your tummy look like that. I told him Pickle was sticking either his head or butt out. I confirmed it was butt when I felt kicks on that side. 

Then early this morning at about 6am, OH finally came to bed (had to deal with computer issues on his PC), and was cuddle up behind me, he felt Pickle kick, and mentioned it. I told him that usually about that time every morning Pickle starts to wake up. He still kind of feels weird about it, but is really starting to come around.



mandaa1220 said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> My 28 week bump!
> 
> That's an awesome bump!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Apparently I'm measuring perfectly but I feel a lot bigger than I look!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I hear you! Everyone comments about how "small" my bump is and I'm like SMALL? YOU THINK ITS SMALL!?>?!Click to expand...


Agree, gorgeous bump Laura. 

I'm told pretty much every day how small my bump is. I don't think it's entirely small, but I do know that I'm smaller this time around than I was with DS1. With DS1, it was bump but also fat I gained while pregnant with him, lol. This time around it is all bump, and straight out front.


----------



## GeralynB

Had a wedding last night and I am exhausted today. Just had my sister do a sono for us today. Baby boy is measuring 2 weeks ahead at 3lbs 14 oz. I'm hoping he doesn't get too big because a natural birth will be that much harder. He had the hiccups and was opening and closing his eyes. So cute! He's also still head down which is good.


----------



## MarieMo7

Geralyn, how fun you got to see him again!
My SIL measured 2 weeks ahead with her last baby, when she had an u/a at 34 weeks. Baby was born 2 days before her due date at 7lbs exactly. Lol. You just never know till they're here! Hopefully baby boy's growth stays at bay and you can have your natural birth :)


----------



## MissyLissy

I finally got around to signing up for infant CPR and a tour of the birthing center. We'll be doing both in early September. 

My grandma surprised us and purchased two cribs for us as an early shower gift (my shower is a week from today already!!). That was very generous and unexpected. :flower: We hired painters to finally paint our stairwell going upstairs, a project we have been putting off for almost two years (too dangerous for us to do ourselves), so we just added on the nursery as well. I decided on a light green to go with our nature theme. We hired them back in July and they should be coming either this week or next. I hope they don't delay! Now that I have the cribs, I want the paint done so I can set up the nursery and make it cute! 

Have any of you first time mommies picked your pediatrician yet? I'm assuming all "repeat" mommies have them already. That's still on my to do list. I also still need to book infant pictures with a photographer. I know I'm cutting it very close on that one. I think I'm skipping out on maternity pics for budget reasons. If I have to pick between the two, I'd much rather have adorable baby pictures than pictures of me huge and gross! :winkwink:


----------



## GeralynB

I think I've found my pediatrician. He came highly recommended from a few people I know. I just have to call the office a set up an appointment I guess.


----------



## Missyann

MissyLissy said:


> I finally got around to signing up for infant CPR and a tour of the birthing center. We'll be doing both in early September.
> 
> My grandma surprised us and purchased two cribs for us as an early shower gift (my shower is a week from today already!!). That was very generous and unexpected. :flower: We hired painters to finally paint our stairwell going upstairs, a project we have been putting off for almost two years (too dangerous for us to do ourselves), so we just added on the nursery as well. I decided on a light green to go with our nature theme. We hired them back in July and they should be coming either this week or next. I hope they don't delay! Now that I have the cribs, I want the paint done so I can set up the nursery and make it cute!
> 
> Have any of you first time mommies picked your pediatrician yet? I'm assuming all "repeat" mommies have them already. That's still on my to do list. I also still need to book infant pictures with a photographer. I know I'm cutting it very close on that one. I think I'm skipping out on maternity pics for budget reasons. If I have to pick between the two, I'd much rather have adorable baby pictures than pictures of me huge and gross! :winkwink:

Pediatrician is on my list. The birthing center has a list of doctors they recommend, so I will start there. 

I think I had finally convinced myself to do a 3D ultrasound, but then the dishwasher motor decided to make ominous noises on Thursday night, so I'll put the money there instead.

The last nursery detail, other than adding a baby to it is to replace the windows, which will happen in September. I am hoping that helps us to better regulate the temperature in that room finally. Also to cut down on the noise since there is a fairly busy road behind our house.


----------



## mandaa1220

I'm using my pediatrician from when I was little! When I was born, he was a very young doctor and just starting out. My mom and I loved him. He's still in practice now, so I called and they said just to tell the hospital his name when they ask for my pediatrician!


----------



## DissySunshine

Jalanis22 said:


> Thanks Princesskell!
> 
> Even though may not be too sure because dr is a bit concerned im gaining weight too fast...10lbs monthly...til now im 30lbs already and its the second time i have a little protein in my urine so im not sure if im retaining fluids..so he said it all depends as how i go to the drs. This pregnancy is so different because with my girl i never felt short of breath, gained weight too fast and my body is way bigger than with my girl. So wondering if im retaining or its just normal weight gain.

Jalanis I'm gaining that much a month as well, and had to be put on a heart monitor over night because I was feeling heart palpitations! Neither my OB or my general Dr seemed concerned with the results, nor have they commented on what I feel is a fast weight gain. Let me know what they say to you about the fluids things, if you would?


----------



## Selaphyna

I have my pediatrician picked...I just have to go and state I want to use her as his doctor. 

Unfortunately the doctor DS1 had when he lived with me is no longer at the hospital/clinic, so I had to choose someone else. And luckily the NP I go to joined the same practice within the hospital/clinic as the doctor I want to use, so she could even see Pickle if need be (which will be most likley as I prefer NPs). 

After DS1 was born though I used the same doctor I had as a child, but after a few months (and years of me seeing a NP), I realize that I'd rather him see the NP that was at the clinic. He saw her from about 6 months to about 5 years old when we moved up this way.


The thing I am cutting close on atm, is finding a babysitter/inhome daycare. I'm nervous about that. 

Then, this weekend we were supposed to go to the store to look at/buy the pack 'n play and carrier.....yeah that isn't happening. I shouldn't have gotten my hopes up. (it's his pay weekend, and he said he wanted to go on his next check, which is this weekend as the last weekend of this month goes to rent).


----------



## MarieMo7

Big Sister decided she wanted to feed her Baby Sister. 

"Drink it all gone, Reese!"
"Good job, Reese!"

So excited to see these two together!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MissyLissy

Oh my gosh! So cute, MarieMo! So special to have a sister.... :flower:


----------



## Princesskell

Aw Mariemo chase is so cute!!

We don't chose a paediatrician over here?? :shrug: Is this someone who goes throu labour with you? We just get assigned a midwife for our appointments then get a hospital midwife assigned when we arrive at hospital :shrug: 

Xxx


----------



## GeralynB

Princesskell said:


> Aw Mariemo chase is so cute!!
> 
> We don't chose a paediatrician over here?? :shrug: Is this someone who goes throu labour with you? We just get assigned a midwife for our appointments then get a hospital midwife assigned when we arrive at hospital :shrug:
> 
> Xxx

A pediatrician is a doctor for children. They specialize in kids birth - adolescents.


----------



## salu_34

My family doctor will probably be Olivia's doctor as well. It's hard to get a pediatrician here. They have to be recommended to you and most don't accept new patients right away. Kind of sucks. 

Anyone have any tips for dealing with stress ?? We live with OHs mother who drinks. We'll we just got home from visiting my dad, and his mom's brother is here, uninvited and they both drink. They are thankfully smoking outside, but OH is super stressed. I'm trying to not let it bug me but it's hard. I'm trying to get OH to kick him out tomorrow. It's a sucky situation and I'm trying to deal with it as best I can. Just don't wanna get too stressed over it and cause harm to baby.


----------



## Jalanis22

DissySunshine said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Princesskell!
> 
> Even though may not be too sure because dr is a bit concerned im gaining weight too fast...10lbs monthly...til now im 30lbs already and its the second time i have a little protein in my urine so im not sure if im retaining fluids..so he said it all depends as how i go to the drs. This pregnancy is so different because with my girl i never felt short of breath, gained weight too fast and my body is way bigger than with my girl. So wondering if im retaining or its just normal weight gain.
> 
> Jalanis I'm gaining that much a month as well, and had to be put on a heart monitor over night because I was feeling heart palpitations! Neither my OB or my general Dr seemed concerned with the results, nor have they commented on what I feel is a fast weight gain. Let me know what they say to you about the fluids things, if you would?Click to expand...

Sure will! But remember its my second time with little protein in urine also but i will let you know cause i am a little concerned about that.


----------



## Laylagirl

I'm due in November...hope I can join the group!


----------



## apple_20

Welcome Laylagirl. What's your due date ? I see you are team blue is it your first?


----------



## Princesskell

Laylagirl said:


> I'm due in November...hope I can join the group!

Hi Laylagirl :hi: welcome! Congratulations on the blue bump :happydance:
Tell us a bit more about yourself?
Let me know your edd and I will add you to our front page xxx


----------



## GeralynB

I just woke up to a nasty Charlie horse...that was not fun


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## Twinklie12

I have been having awful Charlie horses in my calves at night! They are so tight I can never stretch them enough.


----------



## Laylagirl

Princesskell said:


> Laylagirl said:
> 
> 
> I'm due in November...hope I can join the group!
> 
> Hi Laylagirl :hi: welcome! Congratulations on the blue bump :happydance:
> Tell us a bit more about yourself?
> Let me know your edd and I will add you to our front page xxxClick to expand...

Thank you for the welcome! Im due november 22! Not my first, its my fourth! I have THREE GIRLS!! Im thrilled its a boy this time around! I have two from a previous relationship and this will be mine and my husbands second child together! So excited! Thank you again!


----------



## MarieMo7

So I woke up at 3am with this crazy sharp pain in my lower back, right side. It hurt so bad my eyes shot open. I tried to roll over and almost cried. And then it got worse, not better, so I had to wake my husband up to help me get out of bed. Pain was so bad I almost threw up. (Side note - husbands panic when you are pregnant and you wake them up in the middle of the night with "baby, help, I need help, wake up."

So he got me up (untangled me from my body pillow!) and I walked around for a bit, which helped the pain go away. It was in my low back and radiated down around my butt and into my front upper right thigh. We put a heat patch on it and the pain died down enough to let me go back to sleep. 

But OH MY GOD that hurt. Can't figure out what it is or what caused it, but it was really not a pleasant thing to wake you up at 3am.


----------



## MissyLissy

MarieMo7 said:


> So I woke up at 3am with this crazy sharp pain in my lower back, right side. It hurt so bad my eyes shot open. I tried to roll over and almost cried. And then it got worse, not better, so I had to wake my husband up to help me get out of bed. Pain was so bad I almost threw up. (Side note - husbands panic when you are pregnant and you wake them up in the middle of the night with "baby, help, I need help, wake up."
> 
> So he got me up (untangled me from my body pillow!) and I walked around for a bit, which helped the pain go away. It was in my low back and radiated down around my butt and into my front upper right thigh. We put a heat patch on it and the pain died down enough to let me go back to sleep.
> 
> But OH MY GOD that hurt. Can't figure out what it is or what caused it, but it was really not a pleasant thing to wake you up at 3am.

It sounds like it could possibly be sciatica? Especially of you had pain in your butt and upper leg? It's the sciatic nerve (main nerve up and down lower body) and either baby or uterus are pressing on it wrong. I had intense pain like that in week 17 until baby repositioned itself and thank god, it's been fine since. I talked to my doctor about it at the time and was told it's very common but unfortunately nothing much can be done except physical therapy of the pain gets too out of control. Anyway, that would be my guess, but maybe check in with your midwife/doctor?


----------



## MarieMo7

I have a dr's appt next Wednesday so I'll ask about it then - though hopefully it doesn't happen again! However I'm not convinced it is sciatica because that pain apparently goes down the back of your leg, not into the front. But either way, I think it was caused by baby/uterus as you mentioned, so the only thing I can really do is move around and try to get her to move off of whatever she's pushing on!


----------



## Jalanis22

This past week i have been feeling really sore down there that i even waddle like a penguin of how sore i am there...and next tuesday i have my drs appt and my last sonogram cant wait to see my little boy....then the week after i will be gettin a 3d.


----------



## salu_34

GeralynB said:


> I just woke up to a nasty Charlie horse...that was not fun

The past two mornings I've woken up with the same thing. Not fun. Especially this morning when my other foot had fallen asleep and I really had to pee !


----------



## salu_34

Jalanis22 said:


> This past week i have been feeling really sore down there that i even waddle like a penguin of how sore i am there...and next tuesday i have my drs appt and my last sonogram cant wait to see my little boy....then the week after i will be gettin a 3d.

Been feeling the same. When I go to bed and wrap my legs around my body pillow it's a bit sore. I've got the waddle sometimes too. OH watched me walk in to the gas station Friday night and said my waddle was cute :/


----------



## Missyann

I've been waddling a lot lately, and more in the afternoon when the bloating gets worse. Good news is that the baby doesn't randomly press on my bladder. Bad news is that my stomach is finally getting compressed to the point where it's hard to get enough calories in a day. I see protein shakes in my future.


----------



## Princesskell

Laylagirl said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laylagirl said:
> 
> 
> I'm due in November...hope I can join the group!
> 
> Hi Laylagirl :hi: welcome! Congratulations on the blue bump :happydance:
> Tell us a bit more about yourself?
> Let me know your edd and I will add you to our front page xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the welcome! Im due november 22! Not my first, its my fourth! I have THREE GIRLS!! Im thrilled its a boy this time around! I have two from a previous relationship and this will be mine and my husbands second child together! So excited! Thank you again!Click to expand...

 3 girls and 1 boy will be lovely :hugs:



MarieMo7 said:


> So I woke up at 3am with this crazy sharp pain in my lower back, right side. It hurt so bad my eyes shot open. I tried to roll over and almost cried. And then it got worse, not better, so I had to wake my husband up to help me get out of bed. Pain was so bad I almost threw up. (Side note - husbands panic when you are pregnant and you wake them up in the middle of the night with "baby, help, I need help, wake up."
> 
> So he got me up (untangled me from my body pillow!) and I walked around for a bit, which helped the pain go away. It was in my low back and radiated down around my butt and into my front upper right thigh. We put a heat patch on it and the pain died down enough to let me go back to sleep.
> 
> But OH MY GOD that hurt. Can't figure out what it is or what caused it, but it was really not a pleasant thing to wake you up at 3am.

Eeeeek, that sounds scary :wacko: I'm glad dh was there to help you walk it off.
I hope it was just a one off cramp type thing :hugs:


----------



## Twinklie12

MarieMo that sudden pain sounds so bad! Glad DH helped you out, after he got over the panic. Haha. :)


----------



## Traveling mom

We had our 3d ultrasound this weekend. It was so much fun to see our little one. As soon as we started he was smiling and moving around. I caved and found out the gender but I'm so glad we did. Here is our sweet boy Graham Walker. That little smile just makes my heart melt!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mandaa1220

Soooo cute!! We had ours too! A picture is my avatar!


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies! I've been in lurk mode for weeks. Still kind of overwhelmed with everything I need to do both at work and at home, but able to catch a breather.

28 weeks today! Third tri, yay!! Had my 1 hour glucose test today...BARELY passed. By 1 point! I'm a thin, generally healthy person, and I've only gained 11 lbs so far, so I was surprised. But I was feeling really bad about it anyway. I've been much more lax about maintaining a healthy diet than I normally am or how I was when pg with DD. But then I looked up my results from my first pregnancy, and I only passed by 5 points then. :shrug: So I don't know. DD was only 6 lbs 2 oz at birth. I'm really hoping they don't make me retake the test, and I can just be more conscientious from here on. I know a lot of ladies fail the 1 hour anyway, it's just nicer to pass more comfortably, I guess.

Also, I have yet to hear from the doctor (just saw my labs online this afternoon), and I'm worried they're going to call me about anemia. Anyone have 28 week bloods drawn and then learn they're anemic? What happened next? Truthfully I don't know if it's "bad enough," but these values were actually a little worse than when I was pg with DD, so it has me worried.


----------



## Jalanis22

Ive never been anemic but on my glucose results i passed the 1hr test but my iron was a little low so not sure how low.


----------



## Pussy Galore

Morning everyone!

Wow - I am just back from a weeks holiday and have so much to catch up on!

I had my GT test yeterday.. although mine was a two hour test and I get the results tomorrow. I also had my 28 week bloods done (a few days early) but will be interested to see how my iron levels are doing..

I also have a growth scan on Friday which I am looking forward to.. since my last scan was at 20 weeks. 

Hope everyone is keeping well.... we must all be approaching or already be in the scary world of 3rd tri now!

I actually had a labour dream last night :wacko:

Is it me or are second time Mums more apprehensive because they know what it coming!?


----------



## Princesskell

Traveling mom said:


> We had our 3d ultrasound this weekend. It was so much fun to see our little one. As soon as we started he was smiling and moving around. I caved and found out the gender but I'm so glad we did. Here is our sweet boy Graham Walker. That little smile just makes my heart melt!

Awwww how cute is he?! See 3d scans are so bad for staying team yellow!!
Gorgeous :hi: hi little boy! Xxx


----------



## Princesskell

So our pinks and blues are equal again on 26 of each! I'm sure a lot of the 55 team yellows have found out the gender though....come back and update us!!

I'm away on holiday this afternoon for 10 days. All packed and excited :yipee: Ive got my drs fit to fly letters so I'm just hoping all is well on the plane and this baby is not born in Spain!! I may check in while I'm away but will do any updating when I get back. Keep looking after yourselves ladies...we are so nearly there!! Xxx


----------



## Pussy Galore

Have a lovely holiday PK... hope the weather is good for you! :)


----------



## apple_20

Pussy Galore said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Wow - I am just back from a weeks holiday and have so much to catch up on!
> 
> I had my GT test yeterday.. although mine was a two hour test and I get the results tomorrow. I also had my 28 week bloods done (a few days early) but will be interested to see how my iron levels are doing..
> 
> I also have a growth scan on Friday which I am looking forward to.. since my last scan was at 20 weeks.
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping well.... we must all be approaching or already be in the scary world of 3rd tri now!
> 
> I actually had a labour dream last night :wacko:
> 
> Is it me or are second time Mums more apprehensive because they know what it coming!?

I'm a second time mum but when it comes to labour I'm a first timer as DS was breech and I never been in labour. I am excited to be 29 weeks one more week and I'll be at 30 weeks which for some reason seems like a milestone for me :)


----------



## GeralynB

Ugh I couldn't sleep at all last night. My lower back and hips are killing me and I was having terrible heartburn. 
On the plus side, 30 weeks today! 10 weeks to go! That is both exciting and terrifying at the same time.


----------



## MissyLissy

eyemom said:


> Hi ladies! I've been in lurk mode for weeks. Still kind of overwhelmed with everything I need to do both at work and at home, but able to catch a breather.
> 
> 28 weeks today! Third tri, yay!! Had my 1 hour glucose test today...BARELY passed. By 1 point! I'm a thin, generally healthy person, and I've only gained 11 lbs so far, so I was surprised. But I was feeling really bad about it anyway. I've been much more lax about maintaining a healthy diet than I normally am or how I was when pg with DD. But then I looked up my results from my first pregnancy, and I only passed by 5 points then. :shrug: So I don't know. DD was only 6 lbs 2 oz at birth. I'm really hoping they don't make me retake the test, and I can just be more conscientious from here on. I know a lot of ladies fail the 1 hour anyway, it's just nicer to pass more comfortably, I guess.
> 
> Also, I have yet to hear from the doctor (just saw my labs online this afternoon), and I'm worried they're going to call me about anemia. Anyone have 28 week bloods drawn and then learn they're anemic? What happened next? Truthfully I don't know if it's "bad enough," but these values were actually a little worse than when I was pg with DD, so it has me worried.

I've been low on iron practically the whole pregnancy and was labelled anemic at 18 weeks. I've been on an iron supplement ever since, and that's about it. It really hasn't affected me much at all. I'm being told my iron levels are not dangerously low, just something to keep an eye on. 

Today I have a doctor appointment AND I'm meeting with the Gestational Diabetes dietician. I think I'm also getting my glucometer for blood sugar readings. Joy. I'm nervous for some reason. I think I'm more nervous about what my BP readings will be at my appointment than meeting with the dietician/counselor since my BP was elevated 2 weeks ago. I've already made lots of diet changes on my own since I basically know what a diabetic diet consists of anyway due to working with so many diabetics over the years. I'm really, REALLY hoping I can manage my GD with diet alone and avoid insulin. Haha, just realized this post makes me sound all kinds of unhealthy! Honestly, I'm feeling great. Just these little issues that are starting to pop up for me.


----------



## GeralynB

Here's my 30 week bump
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## GeralynB

Last night when I couldn't sleep I starting ordering things from Amazon for my hospital bag. I found some helpful links on Pinterest. I also plan on starting to stock up on household items so I don't have to worry about them when baby gets herepaper towels, toothpaste, shampoo, toilet paper etc.

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/208713763956479212/
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/208713763956479205/
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/208713763956479122/


----------



## MarieMo7

eyemom, you can't influence your gestational diabetes testing by your diet - so please don't worry about that! You can't "cause" yourself to pass/fail. It's just a matter of how your body processes sugar during your pregnancy, and it's kind of pre-determined. I have extremely healthy/fit friends who failed horribly, and I know someone who passed but gained 100lbs during pregnancy, half of which was before the test! It's just "luck" - the part that can be influenced is how you handle your diet after you know, to minimize the effects.

And regarding iron - I've always been slightly anemic, and pregnancy makes it worse. So at my 28 week appt with DD1, I wasn't surprised to get that call - I just had to start taking an iron supplement in addition to my prenatal. I'm fully expecting the same thing with this baby, so I've been taking a supplement since the start of 2nd tri, just to head things off!


----------



## MarieMo7

GeralynB said:


> Last night when I couldn't sleep I starting ordering things from Amazon for my hospital bag. I found some helpful links on Pinterest. I also plan on starting to stock up on household items so I don't have to worry about them when baby gets herepaper towels, toothpaste, shampoo, toilet paper etc.
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/208713763956479212/
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/208713763956479205/
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/208713763956479122/

For your hospital bag, remember chapstick and socks/slippers! It's cold and dry in there!


----------



## MarieMo7

GeralynB said:


> Here's my 30 week bump

Congrats on 30 weeks / three quarters of the way there! You look great!


----------



## Missyann

Thanks for the reassurance about the glucose testing, MarieMo. Mine is on Monday.


----------



## cncem

MarieMo7 said:


> Side note, apparently it's difficult to find adult cough medicine without alcohol. What?? I've got a head/chest cold I'm battling through, and I really suffered last night. All the coughing is causing contractions, and I'm desperately just wanting to get comfortable at night. Finally found some without alcohol. Hallelujah. Looking forward to sleeping tonight!

MarieMo you also may want to try some vic's vaporub on your chest and maybe abit right under your nose on your top lip. That really helps me when I have a cough at night. To me it's a better cough suppressant than any cough syrup or medicine. Hope you get a good nights sleep.


----------



## MissyLissy

MarieMo7 said:


> eyemom, you can't influence your gestational diabetes testing by your diet - so please don't worry about that! You can't "cause" yourself to pass/fail. It's just a matter of how your body processes sugar during your pregnancy, and it's kind of pre-determined. I have extremely healthy/fit friends who failed horribly, and I know someone who passed but gained 100lbs during pregnancy, half of which was before the test! It's just "luck" - the part that can be influenced is how you handle your diet after you know, to minimize the effects.
> 
> And regarding iron - I've always been slightly anemic, and pregnancy makes it worse. So at my 28 week appt with DD1, I wasn't surprised to get that call - I just had to start taking an iron supplement in addition to my prenatal. I'm fully expecting the same thing with this baby, so I've been taking a supplement since the start of 2nd tri, just to head things off!

Thanks for this post, MarieMo! You actually made me feel better about my GD dx! :). I was higher risk from the get-go because of multiples and PCOS, but that didn't stop me from beating myself up and feeling bad about some of my diet choices when I got the diagnosis. You are absolutely right that it has very little to do with your diet, and more to do with the placenta interfering with your body's natural rhythm.


----------



## Jalanis22

GeralynB said:


> Last night when I couldn't sleep I starting ordering things from Amazon for my hospital bag. I found some helpful links on Pinterest. I also plan on starting to stock up on household items so I don't have to worry about them when baby gets here&#8230;paper towels, toothpaste, shampoo, toilet paper etc.
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/208713763956479212/
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/208713763956479205/
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/208713763956479122/

You wont need pantyliners at all, you will need pads trust me its like a period you've never had before lol


----------



## Twinklie12

Eyemom - was wondering about you, glad you are back! And no worries, I think if you passed, you passed!

Geralyn, your bump looks sooo great, happy 30 weeks!

Missy - I'm sure everything will be just fine. Take a few deep breaths before they take your BP, that is shown to help. 

PK - have an awesome vacation!!! So exciting!

As for me, I'm feeling larger lately, but still feeling good. I'm up 15 pounds now, and hoping this more rapid weight gain in the past few weeks doesn't continue until the end!


----------



## MissyLissy

Blech. My BP was still very elevated. I need to go in once a week now for extra monitoring. My doctor said it's extremely likely I will developed pre-eclampsia at some point and bed rest may be in my future. But she was also very positive and told me there is not much I can do about it and that as of now, I'm still fine, I'm being monitored closely and we will just have to deal with whatever comes. Her goal for me is now 35-36 weeks. Honestly, I'll be happy if I can make it to 32-34 weeks. At that point my babies will be premies, but if I make that long at least their risks of long term disabilities will be very small. Regardless, I walked away from the appointment with the impression that I'm going to end up with October babies (hopefully late October!!) instead of November Sparklers.

Diabetes class was fine and what I expected. Lots of information. I'll need to test my blood 4x/day, follow a pretty strict diet that revolvers around carb intake and check in in one week to see what my numbers are doing and to see if insulin needs to be added. It was a busy day... Feeling surprisingly ok even though things aren't going exactly how I want them to.


----------



## cncem

Missy what was the reading, if I may ask? Mine has been elevated lately, on average about 130-133/80s, it has me worried.


----------



## MissyLissy

cncem said:


> Missy what was the reading, if I may ask? Mine has been elevated lately, on average about 130-133/80s, it has me worried.

Today my BP was 144/86 (the highest it's ever been) the first time they tested it, and it went down to 142/84 later in the appointment when I asked for a recheck. I still think part of the elevation was nerves about having a high reading. I tested it at home with my FIL's blood pressure cuff when I got home and got WIDELY different readings 150/98 the first time and 132/82 like 10 minutes later, so something must have been not working with the cuff and I'm hoping that first reading was incredibly wrong. Usually my BP is 120ish/70ish. It's been elevated since my appointment at 24 weeks. So far no protein in my urine though, and my labs at 24 weeks didn't show any signs of pre-eclampsia yet. I'm just going to try to relax about it, not obsess, and take it week by week at my check ins. I also think I need to avoid checking at home since I don't know how accurate the monitor I was using is and I don't want to give myself undo worry. My doctor still won't consider BP meds and says I'm not at that point quite yet.


----------



## eyemom

Thanks everyone for the kind words and information about the glucose test and the anemia stuff.

I didn't hear back from the Dr today, so I guess everything was borderline enough to make this momma worry, but not bad enough to need to do anything. At least nothing urgent enough that it can't wait until my next appt in 2 weeks. I was told no phone call = good news. So I'm relieved about that.

Re: hospital bags. YES to the chapstick. No to the pantyliners...sorry but those won't be of any use for a while, haha.


----------



## apple_20

holy leg cramps batman!!

what a way to be woken up.


----------



## Rhapsodi

Leg cramps are the worse! I fought those all last week. I took a little extra magnesium and they are better now. 


Today my belly hurts! So sore! I don't feel like doing much it hurts so much. My ribs hurt too. 

Just the start of being uncomfortable....


----------



## apple_20

I thought I got away with it this time around but no I've got low iron again... Back in the pills.


----------



## cncem

MissyLissy said:


> cncem said:
> 
> 
> Missy what was the reading, if I may ask? Mine has been elevated lately, on average about 130-133/80s, it has me worried.
> 
> Today my BP was 144/86 (the highest it's ever been) the first time they tested it, and it went down to 142/84 later in the appointment when I asked for a recheck. I still think part of the elevation was nerves about having a high reading. I tested it at home with my FIL's blood pressure cuff when I got home and got WIDELY different readings 150/98 the first time and 132/82 like 10 minutes later, so something must have been not working with the cuff and I'm hoping that first reading was incredibly wrong. Usually my BP is 120ish/70ish. It's been elevated since my appointment at 24 weeks. So far no protein in my urine though, and my labs at 24 weeks didn't show any signs of pre-eclampsia yet. I'm just going to try to relax about it, not obsess, and take it week by week at my check ins. I also think I need to avoid checking at home since I don't know how accurate the monitor I was using is and I don't want to give myself undo worry. My doctor still won't consider BP meds and says I'm not at that point quite yet.Click to expand...

I have found that with my bp cuff at home the first reading is always way high so I throw that out and go by the second reading. I was out of town on vacation all last week and my readings were always between 130 and 140 over 80-85, on my medicine, which it usually is about 125 over 80s. I hope it was just the stress of being away and not a bad sign. I go to my specialist appt on Friday so I'll see what they say. Then on Tuesday I see my regular OB who checks my urine for protein every appt so I'll see how that goes. I have my GTT test on Tuesday so fingers crossed I pass, but realistically I don't think I will. I've always passed the second one though, so here's to hoping all goes well. I think we both just need to take it easy and try to relax. Do you work? Thankfully my husband has been great, doing things for me around the house, cooking etc. I wonder how long that will last, lol. I bought a maternity belt thing from walmart that goes under your bump and holds it up so hopefully I'll be able to stand and do things better. 

Anyway, third tri today, yahoo!! The countdown begins :)


----------



## MissyLissy

cncem said:


> MissyLissy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cncem said:
> 
> 
> Missy what was the reading, if I may ask? Mine has been elevated lately, on average about 130-133/80s, it has me worried.
> 
> Today my BP was 144/86 (the highest it's ever been) the first time they tested it, and it went down to 142/84 later in the appointment when I asked for a recheck. I still think part of the elevation was nerves about having a high reading. I tested it at home with my FIL's blood pressure cuff when I got home and got WIDELY different readings 150/98 the first time and 132/82 like 10 minutes later, so something must have been not working with the cuff and I'm hoping that first reading was incredibly wrong. Usually my BP is 120ish/70ish. It's been elevated since my appointment at 24 weeks. So far no protein in my urine though, and my labs at 24 weeks didn't show any signs of pre-eclampsia yet. I'm just going to try to relax about it, not obsess, and take it week by week at my check ins. I also think I need to avoid checking at home since I don't know how accurate the monitor I was using is and I don't want to give myself undo worry. My doctor still won't consider BP meds and says I'm not at that point quite yet.Click to expand...
> 
> I have found that with my bp cuff at home the first reading is always way high so I throw that out and go by the second reading. I was out of town on vacation all last week and my readings were always between 130 and 140 over 80-85, on my medicine, which it usually is about 125 over 80s. I hope it was just the stress of being away and not a bad sign. I go to my specialist appt on Friday so I'll see what they say. Then on Tuesday I see my regular OB who checks my urine for protein every appt so I'll see how that goes. I have my GTT test on Tuesday so fingers crossed I pass, but realistically I don't think I will. I've always passed the second one though, so here's to hoping all goes well. I think we both just need to take it easy and try to relax. Do you work? Thankfully my husband has been great, doing things for me around the house, cooking etc. I wonder how long that will last, lol. I bought a maternity belt thing from walmart that goes under your bump and holds it up so hopefully I'll be able to stand and do things better.
> 
> Anyway, third tri today, yahoo!! The countdown begins :)Click to expand...

Yay! Congrats on third try! I'll be joining you in like five days- can't come fast enough! Also thanks for the insite on that first reading. I feel like it had to be wrong. All other readings yesterday were in the same ballpark, and that one was randomly crazy high.

Yes, unfortunately I work a full time in a high stress, very demanding job. I have officially given notice (not going back after babies), but my last day isn't until October 10th. I'm especially worried about next week because my two co-workers will be on vacay and I'll be left all alone (with my supervisor) to monitor our whole area + I'll be on call the whole time so work doesn't even end when you leave the office. I'm sure my job contributes to my stress and my BP as well. I talked to my supervisor today and told her to hurry up with hiring someone (we are already down 1, if I leave early they will be down 2). If I need to go on bed rest or something happens, screw work. I will drop it like a hot potato!


----------



## Twinklie12

Hope you get some stress relief Missy!

Do you all get your urine checked every appointment? I haven't had mine checked in like months, maybe even only one time this whole pregnancy...is that normal?

Went for a walk with DH after dinner last night and had to cut it short... ws just so uncomfortable and perhaps having Braxton Hicks. He set me up with my ipad connected to the TV we just put in the bedroom (not connected to the cable/satellite boxes yet), so I watched "What to expect when you're expecting" chick flick in bed and then went to sleep. Good cheezy chick flick, and getting to right to sleep after was wonderful! 

Today baby is kicking up a storm and generally being very distracting while I am in meetings at work. haha. Very busy and stressful at work and I feel like shouting to people "Can't you see I'm making a baby here! And that baby keeps kicking my constantly full bladder... yet you expect me to concentrate!?"


----------



## eyemom

With my daughter (different clinic) and now, I've had urine checked each visit. I'm not sure if there are other reasons, but one biggie is that pregnant women are very prone to UTIs/bladder infections, and the symptoms (or lack thereof) are NOT necessarily typical compared to when not pregnant.


----------



## MarieMo7

Twinklie, they check my urine every appointment. I think they check for protein, and also for any possible infection.

Third tri today for me too! Yay! I'm celebrating by going to Chuy's (yummy mexican restaurant; Texas girls know what I'm talking about!) and getting me a virgin margarita. Yum!

Also, I just ate a kale & brussel sprout salad for lunch, and I forgot to take my Beano beforehand. I get gassy at almost any meal now - this one is bound to make me miserable this afternoon!


----------



## MissyLissy

Twinklie, up until 24 weeks they had only checked my urine once at like my initial appointment. They only checked it at 24 weeks because of my BP issues, plus I was being kind of insistent about it. My doc said from here on out it will be checked regularly. Not sure if that means weekly or not... But again, that's because I'm a special case. Haha. I wouldn't worry if they aren't checking yours. If my BP was normal, I don't think they'd be bothering with mine.

Congrats on third tri , ladies! Yum... Mexican and margaritas! That may be my first meal out once these babies are here and healthy and my body is back to normal! Lol


----------



## salu_34

I get mine checked every appointment. When I was going to my GP I just peed in a sterile cup. When I went to my OB last week I had to pee on a stick (almost like the Internet cheapie preggo tests). But had to make sure it was on the blue and green line. I can't even tell you how hard that is to try and aim when you can't see past your belly ! Lol.


----------



## apple_20

Yep check urine at every appointment standard in uk to check for uti or signs if pre-eclampsia x


----------



## GeralynB

They check my urine at every appt. the last time they checked I found out I had a uti and strep b in my urine. I took antibiotics and will have to retest next week at my appt


----------



## Twinklie12

My BP has always been normal at every appointment, if not slightly low. I'll ask at my next appointment if I should be having my urine tested. I have my GD test next appointment, in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Pussy Galore

I also have my urine checked at every appointment.

It is interesting that they check for Strep B Geralyn... I wonder if they do that here? Strep B can be serious and yet it is not routinely tested in the UK (or certainly not in my local NHS Trust).

I have a postive test with my last pregnancy but then a negative test in labour so I didn't need antibiotics... but at least this time round my mw has confirmed that she will test again at 36/38 weeks... so I can't complain.

GT results/blood results tomorrow :wacko:


----------



## mandaa1220

I have my gestational diabetes test in an hour and a half.. 
im hungry too :( I have to drink it in 30 and be at the office for 915


----------



## GeralynB

Pussy Galore said:


> I also have my urine checked at every appointment.
> 
> It is interesting that they check for Strep B Geralyn... I wonder if they do that here? Strep B can be serious and yet it is not routinely tested in the UK (or certainly not in my local NHS Trust).
> 
> I have a postive test with my last pregnancy but then a negative test in labour so I didn't need antibiotics... but at least this time round my mw has confirmed that she will test again at 36/38 weeks... so I can't complain.
> 
> GT results/blood results tomorrow :wacko:

I don't think they routinely test for it in the UK



mandaa1220 said:


> I have my gestational diabetes test in an hour and a half..
> im hungry too :( I have to drink it in 30 and be at the office for 915

Good luck!


----------



## GeralynB

I have an appt for a prenatal massage in a couple hours. Hopefully it helps my lower back


----------



## Missyann

27 weeks for me today. So is this the start of third tri, or is it the end of the 27th week?


----------



## mandaa1220

Missyann said:


> 27 weeks for me today. So is this the start of third tri, or is it the end of the 27th week?

I think once you hit 27 weeks it's third tri - that's what I go by :D


----------



## MissyLissy

Missyann said:


> 27 weeks for me today. So is this the start of third tri, or is it the end of the 27th week?

I've heard both 27 and 28 weeks. I'm going with 27 weeks only because I'm sooooo over the second tri. Ready to get this show on the road! :haha:


----------



## Jalanis22

29 wks today yay! 10 more to go or less!


----------



## cncem

A massage sounds like Heaven Geralyn, enjoy.

Happy third tri Missyann, Mandaa, Geralyn, Mariemo, Jalanis and everyone else who's there. I'm 27 weeks 1 day and don't feel like I'm in third tri. This pregnancy has gone so fast but so slow at the same time. I am also ready to get things going and meet my little girl.


----------



## Twinklie12

Enjoy the massage Geralyn... i Love my pre natal massages - heaven!

I'm going to consider 27 weeks third tri... just a few more days!


----------



## Missyann

27 weeks as third tri sounds good to me. I am certainly feeling uncomfortable enough to qualify for third tri club.


----------



## DissySunshine

27 Weeks today! Helloooooo third trimester. Apologies for the mess behind me :wacko: Celebrating it with possible bronchitis, but hopefully it's only a sinus infection!
 



Attached Files:







1920498_10152672708743828_5186380029284141280_n.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bizzibii

Hi Ladies, May I join ? twin girls due 25.11 ;-). Can't wait to meet them but at the same time I hope they stay in as long as possible


----------



## GeralynB

bizzibii said:


> Hi Ladies, May I join ? twin girls due 25.11 ;-). Can't wait to meet them but at the same time I hope they stay in as long as possible

Welcome!


----------



## MissyLissy

bizzibii said:


> Hi Ladies, May I join ? twin girls due 25.11 ;-). Can't wait to meet them but at the same time I hope they stay in as long as possible

Congrats and welcome! I'm also pregnant with twins, boy and girl, due 11/24 but no way will I make it that long. I hear you... Hoping to last as long as possible, but wanting time to speed up also. I've already hit some complications (gestational diabetes and my blood pressure is high since about 24 weeks and I'm being closely monitored). My goal is 34 weeks minimum- really hoping I can last that long. Glad to have another twin mom part of our group! :) 

Princesskel is in charge of the group but she is on holiday right now. I'm sure she'll add you to the front page as soon as she can! :).


----------



## GeralynB

Now that I'm getting closer to baby being here I'm getting anxiety about my mom being overbearing. She keeps saying she wants to come and help with the baby and i really don't want anyone staying with us those first weeks when we bring baby home. I feel like I want DH, myself, baby, and our 2 dogs to get into a routine and having someone else there will just disrupt that. Am I wrong to think that we can do it ourselves without help?? And the other thing is my mom is not really that helpfulit's not like she would do things around the house laundry, dishes, cooking, etc that would be helpful. She would just want to always be with the baby and I feel like that is our DH and my bonding time with baby.


----------



## MarieMo7

Geralyn, I wanted the same thing when Chase was born. My parents came when Chase was a week old, and honestly - I'm so glad they came. My mom was helpful, though - she cleaned, cooked, went grocery shopping...she even helped me give Chase her first bath after her umbilical cord stump fell off. I would have FREAKED without her - wet, slippery fragile newborn? Eeek! But after a week...I was so glad she was gone. 

If you're nursing, there's very little your mom can do to "help" with the baby - those first couple of weeks you nurse NON STOP. But it is nice to have someone there to hold baby while you get a shower.

When does your hubby have to go back to work? That would be the best time for family to come stay - when you're suddenly by yourself with a newborn - that's when it gets really scary! Before that, you can manage. Two sleep-deprived parents are better than one, so when you have one, grandma can be helpful :)


----------



## GeralynB

MarieMo7 said:


> Geralyn, I wanted the same thing when Chase was born. My parents came when Chase was a week old, and honestly - I'm so glad they came. My mom was helpful, though - she cleaned, cooked, went grocery shopping...she even helped me give Chase her first bath after her umbilical cord stump fell off. I would have FREAKED without her - wet, slippery fragile newborn? Eeek! But after a week...I was so glad she was gone.
> 
> If you're nursing, there's very little your mom can do to "help" with the baby - those first couple of weeks you nurse NON STOP. But it is nice to have someone there to hold baby while you get a shower.
> 
> When does your hubby have to go back to work? That would be the best time for family to come stay - when you're suddenly by yourself with a newborn - that's when it gets really scary! Before that, you can manage. Two sleep-deprived parents are better than one, so when you have one, grandma can be helpful :)

I am planning on nursing. DH has a very flexible job. He can work from home whenever he wants. He is planning on staying home for 2 weeks and then we'll see after that. My mom only lives 30 min away so I wouldn't mind her stoping by to see the baby and "help" as she says but I don't see the need for her to stay with us.


----------



## Twinklie12

MissyLissy said:


> bizzibii said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, May I join ? twin girls due 25.11 ;-). Can't wait to meet them but at the same time I hope they stay in as long as possible
> 
> Congrats and welcome! I'm also pregnant with twins, boy and girl, due 11/24 but no way will I make it that long. I hear you... Hoping to last as long as possible, but wanting time to speed up also. I've already hit some complications (gestational diabetes and my blood pressure is high since about 24 weeks and I'm being closely monitored). My goal is 34 weeks minimum- really hoping I can last that long. Glad to have another twin mom part of our group! :)
> 
> Princesskel is in charge of the group but she is on holiday right now. I'm sure she'll add you to the front page as soon as she can! :).Click to expand...


Geralyn, I think you just never know how it is going to be, especially with your first. You might want to be left alone or you might be desparate for help! This is the time to put your foot down and just be firm on what you want. And feel free to keep it open ended. You could tell your Mom you want time alone with your new family, and will let her know when you feel ready for company or think you might need help. And let her know exactly what help you need. Say "I could really use someone to do the dishes in the sink and fold the laundry in the dryer while I feed the baby". If your Mom just isn't generally that helpful there's not much you can do other than limit the visits if they are causing you more stress. Getting through the first few weeks can be really hard so take care of yourself and your mental health first! :flower:


----------



## MissyLissy

Geralyn, I somewhat know how you are feeling. My mom is planning to take 2ish weeks off work in the beginning. In that case, I'm welcoming her and her help! I think I'll need her in the beginning, and so will my DH.

It's my grandmother that has me worried. She is INCISTENT that she come "help" me 2 days a week indefinitely. And by "help" it means get in my way. My grandma is not your typical grandma. She is rude, judgemental, overbearing... Plus she has a very different, old fashioned idea of how to raise children. She is only offering to "help" because she is bored at home now that my grandpa passed away (the woman has never worked a day in her life, has no hobbies and very few friends.) Plus on top of it she is 84 years old! I honestly don't even trust her to hold a baby without supervision, let alone "help." I've tried to tell her nicely countless times that I probably won't need 2 days worth of help a week, but she is INCISTENT and gets defensive and almost angry every time I try to put the cabosh on her idea.


----------



## MarieMo7

She lives 30 minutes away? Oh definitely she doesn't need to stay with you. And exactly what Twinklie said - ask her for the specific help you want/need, and you designate the "when". Make your own visiting hours, like the hospital does :)


----------



## salu_34

OH and I live with his mom, as she is on disability, and his sister comes over almost every morning before work during the week. I'm afraid they're going to try and help too much. Not that I don't want the help, I'm just very independent and have my own ways of doing things. So I think there may be some butting of heads after she's born.


----------



## bizzibii

I would love if someone has offered me help after birth. It looks like I will be left alone. DH works freelance- day off means no money so we kind of decided if there is work he should take it. We recently moved to another country so no family ( also no space for them to come over ) and all our friends work full time so I feel kind of strange asking for help. 

Geralyn - maybe she will surprise you and be the best help you could wish for but agree with the girls. Ask her to do specific things rather then just hang around the baby and you . 

MissyLissy - our EDD are one day apart , are you all packed for the hospital and all? I haven't had any problems but my doctor reckons I won't go past 34 weeks so I have decided to start packing for the hospital . Got on the internet to get some ideas what I might need and got fed up with it pretty quickly. :-/


----------



## DragonflyWing

My mom wants to come stay with us when the baby is born, too, but I'm all for it! With twin toddlers and a new baby, we'll need all the help we can get. 

I'm sitting at the doctor's office right now doing my 3 hour glucose test...:sick:

Send me low blood sugar vibes!


----------



## Jalanis22

Good luck dragonfly! Cant wait for tuesday to get here any sooner i will be seeing my little man on sonogram! Ahhh excited!


----------



## apple_20

Welcome bizzibii!

Congrats on the twins x


----------



## cncem

27 weeks 2 days bump pic
 



Attached Files:







27 weeks 2 days.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cncem

Good luck Dragonfly, low blood sugar vibes sent your way.

I have a specialist appt and a sono this afternoon, yay so happy I get to see Macie again. My bp is still fairly higher than I like, it was 131/75 this morning. I have been recording readings about 4 times a day for my doc so I'll see what they say. GTT and regular OB appt on Tuesday, hope I pass. 

My mom wants to stay over when baby is born and I'll be glad for the help, as she actually helps around the house, dishes cleans laundry etc. I probably won't have her over until hubby goes back to work, he's taking a week off to be with the baby and I. Geralyn, if she is more stress than help just put your foot down and say no. You have every right to a little you baby and hubby time. She'll get over it. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Missyann

It will be just the three of us and our cats for a few weeks at the beginning. Fortunately it is the end of the semester, so OH won't have any teaching obligations until mid January. She does have a conference in Mid December, but my parents are planning their visit to cover the time she is gone and then they're staying until Christmas. They'll be very helpful and it will be good to have family there for the holiday.

Sending out sugar-free vibes, but respectfully requesting their return on Monday morning for my Glusose test.


----------



## DragonflyWing

I failed. :cry:

The criteria was: 

Fasting glucose: >/= 95 mg/dL
1-hour: >/= 180 mg/dL
2-hour: >/= 155 mg/dL
3-hour: >/= 140 mg/dL

and my results were:

Fasting glucose: 95 mg/dL
1-hour: 170 mg/dL
2-hour: 155 mg/dL
3-hour: 144 mg/dL

I was so close to passing!


----------



## mandaa1220

That seems beyond close for it to be failing... Didn't you technically pass the 3 hour? I thought that was the final determiner?


----------



## DragonflyWing

mandaa1220 said:


> That seems beyond close for it to be failing... Didn't you technically pass the 3 hour? I thought that was the final determiner?

Nope, it needed to be below 140, and mine was 144 at 3 hours. The results included a note from the doctor that said my results were abnormal and I do have gestational diabetes. He said his nurse would call to set up an appointment with the diabetes clinic. I had such high hopes that I would pass.

It really pisses me off that it was so close.


----------



## GeralynB

But you passed the 1 hour? No? Don't they usually say if you passes the 1 hr your good to go?


----------



## DragonflyWing

Well I took the one hour test a few weeks ago, which I failed (cutoff was 140, mine was 158). 

Then I took the 3 hour test today...and if you're over on two or more of the values, you're diagnosed with GD. So for me, fasting it was right on the line (fail), 1 hour was good, 2 hour was right on the line (fail), and 3 hour was 4 points over (fail). 

I just spoke with the nurse, and she said I have to have a consultation with an endocrinologist and a dietician, then get set up with the diabetes clinic for further training. Fun fun. :wacko:


----------



## mandaa1220

Ughhhh sooo annoying! I'm sorry :hugs:

I would find that so frustrating too. I'm waiting for my results - took the 1 hour yesterday, so hopefully all goes well.


----------



## MissyLissy

Dragonflywing, Im sorry about your dx. It's a bummer. :( Your doctor's office is more lenient than mine. If we fail even one step during the 3 hour, it's an automatic GD dx. I passed every level except the one hour by ten points. That was enough for my doctor to diagnose me. :( It's all good though, my sugar numbers have been good so far, and I've actually lost 2 pounds since starting healthy eating 2 weeks ago instead of gaining. 

Ladies... I'm currently sitting in the hospital triage. I had an ocular migraine (flashing light in my peripheral vision) after work. This us not unusual for me and it's always how my ocular migraines present. I called triage anyway just because it was my first ocular migraine since becoming pregnant and with BP issues I wanted to check in. They insisted I come in due to blood pressure issues "just in case." Blah... I feel like such a head case! Waiting for labs to come back then I hope to god I'm released soon!!! I have my baby shower on Sunday!


----------



## MissyLissy

bizzibii said:


> I would love if someone has offered me help after birth. It looks like I will be left alone. DH works freelance- day off means no money so we kind of decided if there is work he should take it. We recently moved to another country so no family ( also no space for them to come over ) and all our friends work full time so I feel kind of strange asking for help.
> 
> Geralyn - maybe she will surprise you and be the best help you could wish for but agree with the girls. Ask her to do specific things rather then just hang around the baby and you .
> 
> MissyLissy - our EDD are one day apart , are you all packed for the hospital and all? I haven't had any problems but my doctor reckons I won't go past 34 weeks so I have decided to start packing for the hospital . Got on the internet to get some ideas what I might need and got fed up with it pretty quickly. :-/


I haven't even thought about hospital bags yet! Up until recently I was very hopeful I could make it to my scheduled c- section at 38 weeks. Wishful/naive thinking? Haha... Probably. Things were smooth sailing for me until just recently. Let's just hope our babies stay comfortable for another six weeks minimum!! :)


----------



## cncem

Keeping you in my thoughts missy, hope everything is ok. I went to my specialist today and she said anything below 140/90 is not too high and that at this stage of pregnancy your blood pressure goes a little bit higher, something about blood vessels or something. Does your doc at least have you on 81mg baby aspirin? I'm on it and have read that it is the norm to prevent pre e and other things. It helps blood flo to and through the placenta. She looked at my log and said that my readings were good, I was surprized as I've been abit worried it was creeping up to high. I hope things work out for you, keep us posted.


----------



## salu_34

Officially in 3rd tri today ! Can't believe in about 3 months I'll be holding my baby !:cloud9:


----------



## lovelyg4m3r

Super excited to be in my third tri as well! 30 weeks today and only 70 days to go! I am still not fully settled in over here in Sweden so Ill still be absent a bit I think but I have some downtime for now. 

On another note, is anyone else feeling breathless? I have been having issues with it and its getting worse :( I posted more about it here:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/2221535-breathlessness.html

That and round ligament pain is making me freaking miserable! :cry:


----------



## GeralynB

I feel breathless when I'm up and moving around a lot, going up and down the stairs etc but not when I'm laying down


----------



## DissySunshine

I went to the doctor for breathlessness and heart palpitations. I was told it's fairly common because our bodies aren't used to carrying the excess weight/pumping the blood we need for 2. They did make me wear a Holter heart monitor for 24 hours and are sending the results to a Cardiologist, but the doc said it's nothing to be too concerned over.


----------



## bizzibii

MY doctor also told me that breathlessness is completely normal. Especially after 26W when the baby grows so quickly. His exact words were " for all this time your body was just getting ready to take on the growth of the babies ( in my case 2) so any heart palpitation and breathlessness is completely normal because now all your organs work overtime."


----------



## apple_20

Omg 30 weeks today!!

I know what you mean about breathlessness I get it too.


----------



## salu_34

Any of you ladies experience some slight pain/tenderness in the pelvic area? I'm finding night time the worst. Trying to roll over or get out of bed to pee. When I lift my legs I'm sore. My next apt isn't until Sept 11. Wondering if I should call and talk to the doctor about it.


----------



## lovelyg4m3r

Thanks guys :) 

salu_34: I Don't really get tenderness in the pelvic area but I do get pain whenever I stretch or stand up too fast. Round ligament pain is what mine is. Well, now that I think about it, it does feel slightly tender sometimes but I can't really tell you if its when I'm rolling over or getting out of bed, I get really bad hip pain when sleeping. I lay on one side, and wake up to it hurting, then roll to the other side and when i try to roll its a huge PITA cause my ribs and hip hurt like hell at that point. Then I go back to sleep and repeat the whole process again in 30 mins -2 hours. Just now I woke up and am on here cause I couldn't sleep anymore. Laying down was just too painful :( But I'm tired as hell..


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Haven't been here in a while- was expecting to see a baby or 2!!


----------



## mandaa1220

Salu- I do . usually if I pee afterwards it feels better?


----------



## salu_34

I think it's mostly from laying down too much. Things get tight. I'm going to mention it to the doctor next time I go in if it's still an issue. 
I work at a daycare so I'm constantly picking up children to change diapers, so not sure if it's the tension from that. Will probably have to start changing them standing up from now on !


----------



## bizzibii

Salu - is the pain in between your legs where your pelvis connects?  if so I get it too. I get in constantly now but gets better if I walk or something. Nights are horrible, trying to turn in bed or get out of bed just hurts so much. I believe it's SPD or something like that . My doctor told me its the influence of relaxin and that is why pregnant women wobble so much because all the joints are getting more relaxed.


----------



## GeralynB

Anyone else exhausted?? I have zero energy and even the simplest tasks seem to use up any energy I have. I'm also feeling huge and have definitely started to waddle a bit. My lower back is starting to really hurt. I'm not looking forward to these next 9 weeks as I hear it only gets worse.


----------



## Missyann

GeralynB said:


> Anyone else exhausted?? I have zero energy and even the simplest tasks seem to use up any energy I have. I'm also feeling huge and have definitely started to waddle a bit. My lower back is starting to really hurt. I'm not looking forward to these next 9 weeks as I hear it only gets worse.

Yes, it takes 2 to 3 times longer to do anything active. I definitely waddle now, and the back aches started about 4 weeks ago.

And then I bought an 8 dollar blow up pool to try and survive the 100 degrees temps we've been having that past couple of weeks. Good investment.


----------



## GeralynB

Luckily we've had a very mild summer. It hasn't really been past 85 degrees the whole summer and the last few weeks it's been in the 70s during the day. I'm definitely not complaining


----------



## lovelyg4m3r

GeralynB said:


> Anyone else exhausted?? I have zero energy and even the simplest tasks seem to use up any energy I have. I'm also feeling huge and have definitely started to waddle a bit. My lower back is starting to really hurt. I'm not looking forward to these next 9 weeks as I hear it only gets worse.

YES. I have been trying to get things done in our apartment so we can freaking move in and I am SO exhausted. All I really did today was wash a few dishes and put a few screws in a cabinet (sitting down mind you) then, while sitting, rummage through a few bags, pull out a few things of interest and put them up. (Shampoo, body wash, little things like that) And I am exhausted! I feel dead :(


----------



## Twinklie12

Third tri today!!!

I am def feeling more easily exhausted and just generally slowwww.


----------



## apple_20

Salu yes I have pelvic girdle pain. I would google it and keep on top of it. It can stay mild (last pregnancy) or progress quickly to severe pain (that's me now) there are exercises you can do and ways to avoid making it worse e.g keeping legs together when turning in bed/getting out of car. Also sitting down to put on shoes and trousers. I would mention to midwife next visit if it gets worse before then try and see her sooner x


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I feel huge today. Everyone keeps assuming I am, "about to pop," and I just smile at them while wanting to say something rude. I still have three and a half months left, and I am wondering how the heck I am going to have enough room in there! I am carrying super low too, she won't stay off my bladder. I keep feeling like I am going to pee my pants, only to run to the bathroom and only have a small amount of pee actually in my bladder. I hope she figures out there is more space further up some point soon, before she gets so big there is no more space period.


----------



## GeralynB

Lovetoteach86 said:


> I feel huge today. Everyone keeps assuming I am, "about to pop," and I just smile at them while wanting to say something rude. I still have three and a half months left, and I am wondering how the heck I am going to have enough room in there! I am carrying super low too, she won't stay off my bladder. I keep feeling like I am going to pee my pants, only to run to the bathroom and only have a small amount of pee actually in my bladder. I hope she figures out there is more space further up some point soon, before she gets so big there is no more space period.

yea people keep asking me if I'm due soon and say I look ready to pop. I'm like, nope, I still have 2 more months! ugh


----------



## lovelyg4m3r

I totally understand you guys.. The like "second in command" at our new apartment complex looked at me today, shes never seen me before, and said "Wow anyday now huh?" I am like yeah... I still have over two months to go... And I have ONLY gained baby in the belly so don't feel too bad!


----------



## Twinklie12

Anyone else feeling incredibly clumsy??? I have knocked over no less than three glasses of water in 24 hours. I feel like such an ungraceful klutz. Even when trying to move slowly and carefully I drop something or almost fall over, it's pathetic!


----------



## tracilacy

Going through the same thing ladies been told that a few times this weekend and I'm like no still have 2 more months to go. Also everyone keeps saying oh wow she's really sticking out there and I'm like....uh I guess I'm not even that big I think it's cuz I'm short I've only gained 12 lbs so far and it's all "baby" as they say lol


----------



## salu_34

I'm all baby too. My step-mom was the one that mentioned it to me last weekend. I look now and notice it more. No real weight gain except in the face and tummy, which I guess is good?!? I do wish I could gain a little more weight every where else, so it wasn't just pure baby weighing me down, lol.

On another note, OH and I took the train home from the baseball game tonight, and an older couple noticed that I was pregnant, burnt and tired, so they pretty much told me I had to get on first and find a seat to sit down before anyone else, lol. So nice.


----------



## mandaa1220

That's very nice of that couple! Now that I'm pregnant, I've found that if I'm in a public place waiting for the restroom, other people will tell me to go ahead of them in line.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Is it normal to have a quiet day where I don't feel much movement at all at 26 weeks? I have only felt one or two small rumbles today. I hate when she has lazy days, it scares me.


----------



## lovelyg4m3r

I have had days like that Lovetoteach, One day he might barely move, the next hes bopping around all day and making me sore! Little bugger =.=


----------



## laurarebecca1

My other half turned to my this morning whilst I was getting dressed, looking at my bump and said "wow you've gone huge"... I said it's only going to get bigger and he said it can't lol I look like I have a football under my skin, my skin is so tight :( I can't imagine how My skin will cope if I get any bigger!


----------



## MissyLissy

I ended up staying at the hospital overnight for observation on Friday because my liver enzyme showed a slight increase from last time they did labs. It actually went down a bit in the morning, and it's not high enough to cause a concern at this point in time, so I was sent home Saturday morning, thank God! My BP was elevated when I first got to the hospital, but it went down to normal levels (like 130/70) as I was resting throughout the night- a clear indication I probably need to take it easy. I'll be talking to my OB tomorrow about what her thoughts on this are- bed rest, partial bed rest, keep going like I am? Work is insane for me right now- especially the next two weeks, and I really can't leave them high and dry. But I also need to take care of myself, so I guess I'll just see what my OB says tomorrow and go from there.

BUT in happier news, I had a great baby shower yesterday and today I am officially third tri! :)


----------



## Twinklie12

Hi Miss - yay for third tri!!!! Sorry about the hospital stay, but so happy they are taking good care of you and keeping an eye on everything. Unfortunately, it sounds like some sort of bed rest of modified work schedule would be adviseable soon. I'd start trying to get work warned/ready for your departure if possible. I know that is probably stressful to think about, but don't worry, they will manage, your babies are so much more important and no one can fault you for that! :hugs:


----------



## mandaa1220

I just got the call a little bit ago that I failed the 1 hour glucose tolerance test. My midwife group said that I needed to have a result of less than 140 and I had 178.

Everything online says that for the 1 hour, the abnormal results would be over 180, so I would've just barely passed and I realize that, but I don't know why the midwife said 140 was what I needed?

I know that many of you have had struggles with the GTT, so am looking for thoughts? I'm of course freaking out, especially because they want me to do it this week and it's terrible timing with work. Looks like I'm going Wednesday morning at 7am.

Also, those of you who did the 3 hour - how did you feel after?


----------



## lovelyg4m3r

I just pulled out my doctor papers for my glucose test and it says 70-139 is the target range. I got a 103. I didn't feel at all sick during the 1 hour or afterwards. In fact I took the test and then ran errands and stuff. I was driving for well over an hour after that, I dunno if the three hour is different? 

However, try not to freak out! A lot of people fail the 1 hour but don't fail the 3 hour. Usually if you are diagnosed with gestational diabetes you can control it with just a good diet and a little exercise. Few moms need medication and even fewer need insulin. 

Did you eat before your test? I was told it is best to fast before the test so you don't kill the results but they don't really tell you that you need to fast. I ate 3 hours before because I forgot I was fasting when I woke up and I panicked but the three hours was enough time to taper off my sugary breakfast I guess.


----------



## mandaa1220

lovelyg4m3r said:


> Did you eat before your test? I was told it is best to fast before the test so you don't kill the results but they don't really tell you that you need to fast. I ate 3 hours before because I forgot I was fasting when I woke up and I panicked but the three hours was enough time to taper off my sugary breakfast I guess.

Thanks for the reply... I felt a little nauseus after the 1 hour, but was fine to drive, go to work, etc. My boss told me she thinks I'll need to take the whole day after the 3 hour test, because she felt so sick after it and they take blood every hour for 3 hours. She said she doesn't think I should drive to and from the test either. 

I was told I didn't have to fast before the 1 hour, but I wasn't allowed to eat 1 hour before or after the drink and I had to drink it at 8:15am, so I didn't end up eating beforehand...


----------



## MissyLissy

Hi mandaa- don't worry too much about this. For the one hour, you typically need to score below 140 to pass. My doctor's office uses stricter standards and I needed to be below 130. I scored 140 on the dot and had to take the three hour.

For the 3 hour, they give you a higher concentrated sweet drink (like twice as much sugar as the one hour concoction). There are four "check points" you need to pass: <95 fasting, <180 1 hour, <155 2 hour, and <120 3 hour I believe. Most doctor's offices say you need to fail two steps for the dx. My doctor says if you fail one step, it's an automatic dx. I passed every step except scored a 190 at 1 hour which was enough for my OB to label me with GD. The test isn't too bad. The drink is nasty sweet, and I was really hungry by the end, but I didn't feel sick or nauseous or anything.

Honestly, of the issues I'm working with now, GD is the most manageable, least scary, and in some ways may even be a blessing in disguise. I went to the clinic and am now following the diet closely. It's a very healthy diet. My numbers have all been good so far with diet changes alone, and I've actually lost 2 pounds since starting it! It's truly not the worse thing that can happen... And you never know, you could pass the 3 hour and not have to worry about any of this anyway! :)


----------



## mandaa1220

MissyLissy said:


> Hi mandaa- don't worry too much about this. For the one hour, you typically need to score below 140 to pass. My doctor's office uses stricter standards and I needed to be below 130. I scored 140 on the dot and had to take the three hour.
> 
> For the 3 hour, they give you a higher concentrated sweet drink (like twice as much sugar as the one hour concoction). There are four "check points" you need to pass: <95 fasting, <180 1 hour, <155 2 hour, and <120 3 hour I believe. Most doctor's offices say you need to fail two steps for the dx. My doctor says if you fail one step, it's an automatic dx. I passed every step except scored a 190 at 1 hour which was enough for my OB to label me with GD. The test isn't too bad. The drink is nasty sweet, and I was really hungry by the end, but I didn't feel sick or nauseous or anything.
> 
> Honestly, of the issues I'm working with now, GD is the most manageable, least scary, and in some ways may even be a blessing in disguise. I went to the clinic and am now following the diet closely. It's a very healthy diet. My numbers have all been good so far with diet changes alone, and I've actually lost 2 pounds since starting it! It's truly not the worse thing that can happen... And you never know, you could pass the 3 hour and not have to worry about any of this anyway! :)

Thank you so much... this is all very reassuring. I just panic about everything and now I'm super upset about the results, which I know you've already been through. 

My husbands going to go with me to the test, so that if I don't feel good, I have him with me. I'm hoping that I pass. I know that GD is totally manageable, I'm moreso concerned with how it'll interfere with my birth plan. I really want to go unmedicated and natural water birth and I'm worried that this will be a complication with that plan.


----------



## Jalanis22

I feel anxious! But then i dont because i know dr will bring up my weight gain again which i dont eveen know what to do anymore..with my LO i ate anything and my total weight gain was 45lbs and up til now im already 30-40lbs and still got more weeks to go. Anyways tomorrow i se my baby boy! Cant wait!


----------



## GeralynB

Jalanis22 said:


> I feel anxious! But then i dont because i know dr will bring up my weight gain again which i dont eveen know what to do anymore..with my LO i ate anything and my total weight gain was 45lbs and up til now im already 30-40lbs and still got more weeks to go. Anyways tomorrow i se my baby boy! Cant wait!

I'm in the same boat. I have my midwife appt on fri and am afraid to see what my weight gain is. 4 weeks ago I had already gained close to 30 lbs. I'm hoping that the 10 day vaca I had in the bahamas at an all inclusive had a lot to do with the gain and that I haven't gained that much. I still have 9 weeks to go and I feel huge!


----------



## Jalanis22

GeralynB said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> I feel anxious! But then i dont because i know dr will bring up my weight gain again which i dont eveen know what to do anymore..with my LO i ate anything and my total weight gain was 45lbs and up til now im already 30-40lbs and still got more weeks to go. Anyways tomorrow i se my baby boy! Cant wait!
> 
> I'm in the same boat. I have my midwife appt on fri and am afraid to see what my weight gain is. 4 weeks ago I had already gained close to 30 lbs. I'm hoping that the 10 day vaca I had in the bahamas at an all inclusive had a lot to do with the gain and that I haven't gained that much. I still have 9 weeks to go and I feel huge!Click to expand...


Same here! But then i think about it and i know other girls gain wayyyy more and then i calm down myself. But i dont understand why ive gained much quick if i eat healthier than my LO and still gain. And i drink a lot of water during the night and sometimes through out the day also....i dont drink soda at all unless i pick up food from a fast food place or restaurant which is rare.


----------



## MissyLissy

mandaa1220 said:


> MissyLissy said:
> 
> 
> Hi mandaa- don't worry too much about this. For the one hour, you typically need to score below 140 to pass. My doctor's office uses stricter standards and I needed to be below 130. I scored 140 on the dot and had to take the three hour.
> 
> For the 3 hour, they give you a higher concentrated sweet drink (like twice as much sugar as the one hour concoction). There are four "check points" you need to pass: <95 fasting, <180 1 hour, <155 2 hour, and <120 3 hour I believe. Most doctor's offices say you need to fail two steps for the dx. My doctor says if you fail one step, it's an automatic dx. I passed every step except scored a 190 at 1 hour which was enough for my OB to label me with GD. The test isn't too bad. The drink is nasty sweet, and I was really hungry by the end, but I didn't feel sick or nauseous or anything.
> 
> Honestly, of the issues I'm working with now, GD is the most manageable, least scary, and in some ways may even be a blessing in disguise. I went to the clinic and am now following the diet closely. It's a very healthy diet. My numbers have all been good so far with diet changes alone, and I've actually lost 2 pounds since starting it! It's truly not the worse thing that can happen... And you never know, you could pass the 3 hour and not have to worry about any of this anyway! :)
> 
> Thank you so much... this is all very reassuring. I just panic about everything and now I'm super upset about the results, which I know you've already been through.
> 
> My husbands going to go with me to the test, so that if I don't feel good, I have him with me. I'm hoping that I pass. I know that GD is totally manageable, I'm moreso concerned with how it'll interfere with my birth plan. I really want to go unmedicated and natural water birth and I'm worried that this will be a complication with that plan.Click to expand...

I think so long as you get your numbers under control and baby is measuring normal, then a potential GD dx shouldn't affect your birth plan at all. :)


----------



## mandaa1220

MissyLissy said:


> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyLissy said:
> 
> 
> Hi mandaa- don't worry too much about this. For the one hour, you typically need to score below 140 to pass. My doctor's office uses stricter standards and I needed to be below 130. I scored 140 on the dot and had to take the three hour.
> 
> For the 3 hour, they give you a higher concentrated sweet drink (like twice as much sugar as the one hour concoction). There are four "check points" you need to pass: <95 fasting, <180 1 hour, <155 2 hour, and <120 3 hour I believe. Most doctor's offices say you need to fail two steps for the dx. My doctor says if you fail one step, it's an automatic dx. I passed every step except scored a 190 at 1 hour which was enough for my OB to label me with GD. The test isn't too bad. The drink is nasty sweet, and I was really hungry by the end, but I didn't feel sick or nauseous or anything.
> 
> Honestly, of the issues I'm working with now, GD is the most manageable, least scary, and in some ways may even be a blessing in disguise. I went to the clinic and am now following the diet closely. It's a very healthy diet. My numbers have all been good so far with diet changes alone, and I've actually lost 2 pounds since starting it! It's truly not the worse thing that can happen... And you never know, you could pass the 3 hour and not have to worry about any of this anyway! :)
> 
> Thank you so much... this is all very reassuring. I just panic about everything and now I'm super upset about the results, which I know you've already been through.
> 
> My husbands going to go with me to the test, so that if I don't feel good, I have him with me. I'm hoping that I pass. I know that GD is totally manageable, I'm moreso concerned with how it'll interfere with my birth plan. I really want to go unmedicated and natural water birth and I'm worried that this will be a complication with that plan.Click to expand...
> 
> I think so long as you get your numbers under control and baby is measuring normal, then a potential GD dx shouldn't affect your birth plan at all. :)Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## Missyann

Just got done with my glucose screening. It was a 2 hour test with 3 blood draws. I felt a little light headed as I was heading up the parking garage stairs on the way to work, but I think that was more in response to heat/humidity than the drink. I also got some good reassurance about the test in that I would still be able to have my baby at the birthing center even with a GD dx. They have the resources to manage it there, even though they only take low risk moms.


----------



## DissySunshine

Missyann, we are due the same day and I also just had my glucose test! I wish they would call me even if I pass - I don't like waiting to hear or not hear from them. 

Later today I go in for a private ultrasound, I can't wait to see my little lady again :happydance:


----------



## Missyann

DissySunshine said:


> Missyann, we are due the same day and I also just had my glucose test! I wish they would call me even if I pass - I don't like waiting to hear or not hear from them.
> 
> Later today I go in for a private ultrasound, I can't wait to see my little lady again :happydance:

They told me they would call if there was a problem, but I should be able to look up my results online. Wish I was going to have another US before my due date, but I guess I'll just have to be patient.


----------



## lovelyg4m3r

I want another US before my due date. I am very nervous because I tested as a 1:38 risk for Spina Bifida. All the earlier ultrasounds have been showing no signs (and I refuse amniocentesis) but I worry maybe its a very minor form of it (which does exist) and Maybe it won't show up until a later date? I just wanna know prior to birth if he will have any problems because I really would like to prepare for it mentally and my OH would NEED to prepare mentally. Plus, seeing the baby is a bonus!!!!


----------



## Selaphyna

It's so freaking hot here......I'm ready for it to be around 50-60 degrees, where I'm comfortable. I hate this 90 degree weather with heat indexes up to 110. 

Had my doctor's appointment this morning. Everything is great. He's measuring right on track, and atm head down. He'll probably move again next week lol, he's ornery like that. I also found out today, I get another u/s around 36 weeks. Kind of surprised by that, only because with my first I had 2 only. Would have only had the 1 (at 20 weeks), but because I went over, I had another one at 40w5d. 

I'm slowly going through all the things bought so far. I'm pretty set from birth to 6months atm for clothing. I'm still trying to find a coming home outfit. Nothing has struck me as cute. I've got three outfits that could work, but I don't know. I bought myself some nursing bras today, and looked at some nightgowns/pj sets, but I may wait a bit on those. I'm slowly trying to get everything in order. 

Hopefully this weekend, or at least by next weekend we will have the pack 'n play and the carrier bought (I'm thinking about buying one that comes with a travel system, that way come spring I can go walking).


----------



## Selaphyna

Missyann said:


> DissySunshine said:
> 
> 
> Missyann, we are due the same day and I also just had my glucose test! I wish they would call me even if I pass - I don't like waiting to hear or not hear from them.
> 
> Later today I go in for a private ultrasound, I can't wait to see my little lady again :happydance:
> 
> They told me they would call if there was a problem, but I should be able to look up my results online. Wish I was going to have another US before my due date, but I guess I'll just have to be patient.Click to expand...

I was also told they would call if there was a problem, but my hospital/doctor's office has a site you can log into to get your records and test results which is where I found mine. I passed barely by 4pts.



lovelyg4m3r said:


> I want another US before my due date. I am very nervous because I tested as a 1:38 risk for Spina Bifida. All the earlier ultrasounds have been showing no signs (and I refuse amniocentesis) but I worry maybe its a very minor form of it (which does exist) and Maybe it won't show up until a later date? I just wanna know prior to birth if he will have any problems because I really would like to prepare for it mentally and my OH would NEED to prepare mentally. Plus, seeing the baby is a bonus!!!!

:hugs: hopefully you can get another u/s at least to ease your mind and see lo again. I understand wanting to know something like that so both you and OH can prepare mentally for that.


----------



## lovelyg4m3r

Selaphyna said:


> :hugs: hopefully you can get another u/s at least to ease your mind and see lo again. I understand wanting to know something like that so both you and OH can prepare mentally for that.

Thanks! :hugs: I am trying not to freak myself out too much!


----------



## DissySunshine

Here's my little lady at 27+4! My husband finally got to see what I mean when I say she never stops moving, because all of the photos are blurry from her moving around so much. She was eating her hand, yawning, rubbing her face, and stretching out the whole time. :cloud9: The DVD turned out so much better because it's possible to watch her do all of her tricks!
In the picture, she has both of her hands underneath her chubby cheeks. Such chub so early! Now we're even MORE excited to meet her, and I didn't think that was possible!
 



Attached Files:







20140825_165011.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mandaa1220

She's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## MarieMo7

A friend of mine from HS is pregnant with twin girls, just about as far along as I am (28 weeks). She just got put on 100% bedrest. Yikes! Can't imagine how freaked out she is.


----------



## MissyLissy

MarieMo7 said:


> A friend of mine from HS is pregnant with twin girls, just about as far along as I am (28 weeks). She just got put on 100% bedrest. Yikes! Can't imagine how freaked out she is.

Interesting. Hope your friend is ok! I have an OB appointment tomorrow and am going to have a very serious/long discussion with my doctor about my work responsibilities and stress. I keep getting told I need to relax and take it easy, but my job makes that impossible. It might sound crazy, but I wouldn't be opposed to being ordered at least modified bed rest. It would force me to slow down which I think is very needed for me at this point in time. If I was only taking a maternity leave, I'd be more opposed because extended time off work pre-birth will cut into my leave time with my babies. But, I'm quitting...so my only real choice is a few extra pay checks vs. my babies (and my) health, which is kind of a no-brainer.


----------



## cncem

She is beautiful Dissy! Reminds me of a dream I had recently, you know how you can see a foot in that lady's bump on the internet, really defined? My baby was sticking her whole head out of my tummy and we could see all of her features perfectly defined. It was weird though, lol. 

ooh Mariemo, I'd hate to have to be on complete bedrest at this point, how would my family survive without me? I have to be up to get kids ready for school and off, then clean house and do all the usual chores, pick kids up from school, cook dinner and put them to bed, mostly by myself. I can't imagine... Of course though she'll probably only go about 6 or 7 more weeks at most. But still


----------



## MissyLissy

cncem said:


> She is beautiful Dissy! Reminds me of a dream I had recently, you know how you can see a foot in that lady's bump on the internet, really defined? My baby was sticking her whole head out of my tummy and we could see all of her features perfectly defined. It was weird though, lol.
> 
> ooh Mariemo, I'd hate to have to be on complete bedrest at this point, how would my family survive without me? I have to be up to get kids ready for school and off, then clean house and do all the usual chores, pick kids up from school, cook dinner and put them to bed, mostly by myself. I can't imagine... Of course though she'll probably only go about 6 or 7 more weeks at most. But still


Very true. I say I'd welcome some ordered bed rest, but I also don't have out of the womb children to take care of. I can't imagine trying to juggle that. As it stands, my husband can take care of the dog and fend for himself. :haha:


----------



## GeralynB

Kitchen reno starts today. I really hope it doesn't take longer than the 2 weeks they told us it would take to complete. I am in serious nesting mode and want the house to be clean and in order not under construction.

31 weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## apple_20

Lovely scan pic dissy ! I forgot to share mine

We've put the cot up in our room and shown DS who now says 'baby night night in there!'
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lovelyg4m3r

Just got back from my first appointment with my new OB! She was very nice, but retiring of course lol. I meet my midwife in two weeks. We heard the baby's heartbeat at a nice 137-140 bpm. She said I have to redo ALL of my labs and stuff since they wont take my papers from America... UGH... Had 5 vials of blood taken today, I think they may make me redo my glucose test but I am not sure. I am excited to meet the midwife though, they say here in Sweden when you go into labor they only have the midwife in the room with you unless a doctor is NEEDED. Otherwise its just you and your midwife. I love this idea!


----------



## Twinklie12

Adorable 3D scan pics, ladies! Making me so excited to meet and see our little lady in a few months!!! 

We're finally starting on the nursery this weekend - installing ceiling fan, priming and maybe painting. Then we have to find a day to do the wall stencil (I hear it can be an all day, tedious process), and put together furniture. I think it will all come together real fast after that. I already have the bedding, curtains, rug, and I've started crafting some of the wall decor and such. The glider we ordered is special order so that might not come for quite some time still, but that will be the finishing touch.


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh, here are my latest bump shots:


----------



## apple_20

Lovely bump pics.

With my first I took bump pics religiously every week. This time I keep forgetting!


----------



## MarieMo7

Great bump, Twinklie!

apple, I'm actually BETTER at bump pics this time around...maybe it's because I know tihs is the last time and I want to remember it??? I'm really surprised at the lack of pictures I have of my first pregnancy.

I happened to be wearing the same outfit today (1 days shy of 28 weeks) that I wore when I was 20 weeks. I took pics and put them together...it's pretty amusing. Baby has really grown in those 8 weeks, but ESPECIALLY the last 2 weeks or so. And apparently, so have my ass and my arms. Awesome. Do _not_ put me in the "I'm all belly" club!!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Thanks ladies! You look so awesome MarieMo! Direct comparison pics are fun. I have an album of all of my bump pics on FB, and I like to go back and start with my 10 week pic and click through every week. It's fun to see the progression. I'm worried about having 3 months left to grow!


----------



## lovelyg4m3r

I didn't even think about taking bump pics every week until I was like... 24 weeks maybe? Then I went back through all my photos and realized I had taken a picture almost once a week since I was 15 weeks. they weren't really showcasing from the side until 21 weeks though. I'm missing weeks 19, 20 and 28 but have all since 15 weeks otherwise. I wanted to take one at week 28 but I was so busy moving back to Sweden and settling in I didn't get around to it! Plus the one time I did think about it, there was no mirror around :(


----------



## apple_20

Trying to take a bump selfie is hard- no mirrors in my house!

I'm defo carry low compared to DS (who was breech so figures)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jalanis22

Happy i got to see my lil boyy today! Hes measuring right on track and was kicking, yawning, opening eyes and more! Even my sonographer was surprised that he moved the whole time which was like 10mins or more. 9 wks to go! Cant wait to meet him.


----------



## Twinklie12

That's fun Jalanis!


----------



## MarieMo7

Glucose test tomorrow morning, 8:45am. My instructions say no sweets for 24 hours prior. I am DYING. As much as I craved salty/vinegary things with my last pregnancy, this time around I'm all about sweet stuff! UGH!


----------



## Jalanis22

My baby boy! In love!


----------



## Twinklie12

Great pic Jalanis!

I'm with you MarieMo, I loooooove sweets. Luckily fruit does the trick most times, but you're probably supposed to avoid much of that even before the glucose test I suppose...


----------



## MishC

I haven't been on this thread for ages!

How is everyone doing?

I should probably say i'm expecting another little girl :)


----------



## MarieMo7

Congrats on the baby girl, MishC!

Twinklie - I had an entire carton of raspberries with my lunch. And will probably be eating the strawberries on my way home...LOL. I just HAVE to have that sweet!!!

Hoping the fruit-sweet doesn't impact the glucose testing now...I hadn't even thought about that!!!


----------



## mandaa1220

MarieMo7 said:


> Congrats on the baby girl, MishC!
> 
> Twinklie - I had an entire carton of raspberries with my lunch. And will probably be eating the strawberries on my way home...LOL. I just HAVE to have that sweet!!!
> 
> Hoping the fruit-sweet doesn't impact the glucose testing now...I hadn't even thought about that!!!

I was told to eat my normal diet the day before... I feel like everyone gets a different story on what to do. So don't stress it too much.


----------



## cncem

I took the glucose test this morning, here is hoping that I pass it. Mariemo, I'm with you, I crave sweets, especially lemon candy. There is a new store called 5 below that has all the old school candy from my childhood (remember candy cigarettes? They have those, I thought they banned those). So I stocked up on candy and have been having some here and there.


----------



## DissySunshine

Jalanis, my little girl was the same during the scan. It was nearly 20 minutes and she just would NOT sit still! It was so surreal seeing her move AND feeling it at the same time...now I know the "big" movements are her arms flailing around, at least. Hoping her patterns in the womb are not indicative of her sleeping patterns out here lol!


----------



## Missyann

DissySunshine said:


> Jalanis, my little girl was the same during the scan. It was nearly 20 minutes and she just would NOT sit still! It was so surreal seeing her move AND feeling it at the same time...now I know the "big" movements are her arms flailing around, at least. Hoping her patterns in the womb are not indicative of her sleeping patterns out here lol!

I hear ya. My little guy is usually very active in the car on the drive home. Isn't the car supposed to make them sleepy?


----------



## Jalanis22

DissySunshine said:


> Jalanis, my little girl was the same during the scan. It was nearly 20 minutes and she just would NOT sit still! It was so surreal seeing her move AND feeling it at the same time...now I know the "big" movements are her arms flailing around, at least. Hoping her patterns in the womb are not indicative of her sleeping patterns out here lol!

Lol i know right...my boy is already head down and weighs 3lbs 2oz...whoaaa


----------



## Pussy Galore

Jalanis22 said:


> DissySunshine said:
> 
> 
> Jalanis, my little girl was the same during the scan. It was nearly 20 minutes and she just would NOT sit still! It was so surreal seeing her move AND feeling it at the same time...now I know the "big" movements are her arms flailing around, at least. Hoping her patterns in the womb are not indicative of her sleeping patterns out here lol!
> 
> Lol i know right...my boy is already head down and weighs 3lbs 2oz...whoaaaClick to expand...

Lovely scan and bump pics ladies :)

I had a scan last week and my little girl already has an estimated weight of 3lbs :wacko:


----------



## mandaa1220

Well....

I made it through about 25 minutes of the 3 hour glucose test, before I had completely vomited several, several times. They had already done my fasting blood, so they are going to send that out, but they were going to let my midwife know that I couldn't complete it.

I came home and vomited again. I've also been in and out of the bathroom several times as well.

I just woke up from a nap and am feeling a lot better. I'm so worried I'll have to do it again. I haven't felt that sick in so long and it was terrible, because I'm essentially sitting in a waiting room, trying and praying not to throw up and then have to run to the bathroom because there's nothing I can do to keep it in anymore. I felt so bad that DH had taken time from work to go with me... time we could be saving for the baby! 

ughhh I don't know what the midwife is going to say...


----------



## GeralynB

mandaa1220 said:


> Well....
> 
> I made it through about 25 minutes of the 3 hour glucose test, before I had completely vomited several, several times. They had already done my fasting blood, so they are going to send that out, but they were going to let my midwife know that I couldn't complete it.
> 
> I came home and vomited again. I've also been in and out of the bathroom several times as well.
> 
> I just woke up from a nap and am feeling a lot better. I'm so worried I'll have to do it again. I haven't felt that sick in so long and it was terrible, because I'm essentially sitting in a waiting room, trying and praying not to throw up and then have to run to the bathroom because there's nothing I can do to keep it in anymore. I felt so bad that DH had taken time from work to go with me... time we could be saving for the baby!
> 
> ughhh I don't know what the midwife is going to say...

Ugh sorry you got so sick. That is the worst feeling


----------



## lovelyg4m3r

BLAH! Still haven't even gotten a floor for the nursery. Part of me is stressing about it but another part of me cant be arsed right now! We stayed in our apartment for the first night last night and woke up to a freaking war zone! I knew they were redoing the balconies but there hasn't been visual progress in days.. since like last Wednesday, then all of a sudden the night we try to stay there they decide to start up again. UGH. They were drilling these metal plates along the edge of the concrete slabs and sanding down the concrete I think so it was NOISY all freaking morning. Didn't matter who's balcony it was, it echoed through the entire building. Oh, and our new bed over there? It sucks. Its SO hard.. Slept like crap :(


----------



## cncem

I'm so sorry Mandaa, that sucks. But at least you were only 25 minutes in and not 2 hours in. I was at the docs doing mine yesterday and a lady threw up after 2 hours and now she is going to have to do it all over again.

Well, I failed the 1 hour GTT, like I knew I would. :wacko: Now I'm going into to take the 3 hour friday morning. At least it is 3 hours now instead of 4. I used to have to do 4 hours and it like to killed me both times. I threw away that bag of candy I got, no more sugar for me!


----------



## Twinklie12

So sorry you got sick mandaa! I'd think they wouldn't make you do it again due to that. I heard you can do some sort of week long tracking thing with just your normal diet instead sometimes?


----------



## mandaa1220

I called and they said that they don't want to make me do it again. The nurse said that since I scored bad on the 1 hour, I "probably would've failed the 3 hour anyways". I'm supposed to call and schedule an appointment with a dietician or something. I'm concerned that they are going to make this make me high risk, but the nurse said it won't impact my birth plan at all and will just mean that I need to get my levels under control with diet.

:nope:


----------



## laurarebecca1

I've got my 4d scan on Friday!! Cannot wait!!!

Lovely bumps and scan pictures girls!!


----------



## MissyLissy

Wow! I'm sorry for the rough 3 hour, mandaa! Ugh!

But seriously, don't stress too much about the GD. It's been totally manageable for me, and like you, I was told so long as I keep my sugars under control (which I have been), this shouldn't have any affect on my babies or my birth plan. A GD dx alone will not label you high risk. It's honestly a blessing in disguise- I'm actually loosing weight and still eating well, IMO.


----------



## MissyLissy

I had a good doctor appointment yesterday. My BP was "only" 130/80- in the high end of the normal range and high for me but lower than it has been recently. My labs all look great so no sign of pre-e so far, thank god! I'll continue to be monitored once a week. My OB also said she doesn't think modified bed rest is necessary at this point and I can keep working for now. So- I'm just going to keep trucking! We'll continue to evaluate each week. Feeling so much better about things after that appointment. :)

Also finally got painters in who painted the nursery (part of a bigger project that involved painting our stairwell going upstairs). Yay! This weekend I'm going to make DH set up the cribs and I can finally start decorating!!!!! This makes me happy. We are going with a gender neutral woodsy/nature theme. The nursery is painted a light green.


----------



## enan88

HI my lovelies! 
I've been completely gone for the past... who know how long.... 5 weeks?? OMG time is flying by!!! I just got back from my holiday last week and I'm getting the flooring renewed this week! Yay!!!
Also baby shopping is been crazy! I have this pelvic thing going on since week 16 o so and the pain is not getting any better... Is even worse, but HEY! I'm happy I've made it this far and barely without any painkillers! 
The sad part is that my OH is sick of giving me back rubs every single night as is one of the only things that helps me sleep! 

Anyways there's a lot to catch up but I'll try to keep up to date from now on !!!!

xxx


----------



## lovelyg4m3r

OMG I think I just felt my baby have hiccups for the first time <3


----------



## Missyann

Baby is head down and I hope he stays that way. Passed my glucose test. That milestone is done. Now to assemble the stroller and pack 'n play that arrived this week. After I take a nap.


----------



## DissySunshine

Well the woman who took my blood told me if I didn't pass I would hear by Wednesday at the latest...so I am assuming I passed the glucose test! Now watch them call me tomorrow after I've gotten my hopes up :wacko:
In other news for the wonderfully gross world of pregnancy, I've started leaking. My husband thinks it's HILARIOUS, which I guess is better than him being grossed out. But my chest is sooooo...I wouldn't say sore, more like it feels like they've been pinched in a vice for about five hours straight. Gross.


----------



## cncem

Dissy, I took my test yesterday and they called me first thing this morning to let me know I failed, so its pretty safe to assume that since you havn't heard back you passed it, congrats!!


----------



## sandilion

I can't believe how fast this pregnancy is flying by!! I am 30 weeks next week, eeeeek!! 

Hope everyone has been traveling well! Not long until we'll start sharing birth stories and baby photo's!!


----------



## MarieMo7

Should get my GTT results today or tomorrow. 
18 lbs gained total as of 28 weeks, which is just slightly under the pattern of my first pregnancy. It was also 9am so I'm sure that made a difference, since most of my appointments so far have been just after lunch :)

Not sure if it was all the sugar in my system yesterday, but I woke up 3 times last night just PARCHED, like needing water so badly. I know I drank plenty yesterday but my mouth was just so dry. Ugh.


----------



## Twinklie12

My bump is starting to look very round! And I feel like there isn't enough room in there. My goodness I am sure it's going to get much worse over the next few months, too! yikes


----------



## MishC

How come you're all getting GTT?


----------



## Jalanis22

They dont do GTT Mishc where you live? Its to rule out gestational diabetes..

Happy 30 wks to me :yipee: 9 more to go!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Yeah in the US they do glucose testing on every pregnant woman to rule GD out.


----------



## MishC

No we don't get GTT unless we have signs of GD. (i'm UK)


----------



## mwel8819

My glucose test is Tuesday and I'm freaking out! My sugar was fine until about week 25 when I started feeling weird after eating breakfast. My heart races (normal sitting at the computer pulse is 65 and after breakfast it is about 95.) and I feel like I can't breathe and if I eat ALOT of sugar I feel faint. I'm worried about it. I've read it can be a lot of different things than just my sugar and I haven't shown any other signs of having GD. Good luck to everyone having theirs this week! :)


----------



## mwel8819

lovelyg4m3r said:


> Super excited to be in my third tri as well! 30 weeks today and only 70 days to go! I am still not fully settled in over here in Sweden so Ill still be absent a bit I think but I have some downtime for now.
> 
> On another note, is anyone else feeling breathless? I have been having issues with it and its getting worse :( I posted more about it here:
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/2221535-breathlessness.html
> 
> That and round ligament pain is making me freaking miserable! :cry:


I have both of these problems right now. The round ligament pain is starting to wake me up at night when I turn over. :(


----------



## MishC

Mwel - Round ligament pain is awful isn't it, I try to describe it to OH but I do it no justice. I struggle sitting down for anything over 15 minutes now I get an awful pain on the left side at the top of my bump or just under my ribs. I imagine its just where she's laid but its super uncomfortable.


----------



## busytulip

It's been awhile since I posted here but I have been following along. Good luck to all those with their upcoming GD tests.

My bump is still faithfully yellow :) Our car seat arrived today! It still seems surreal that fairly soon we'll be bringing home a new family member. Eek!

I ended up having an impromptu appointment with my OB yesterday. I've had this horrible headache since last Sunday and last week at my regular appointment I had trace amounts of protein in my urine so they wanted me to come in and get checked out. My blood pressure has been slowly rising but still within normal range, so far it's just this darn headache that I can't shake and seeing spots ALL the time. I did have pre-eclampsia with my 1st so the doc will be keeping a close eye on things. He told me that I could take Excedrin migraine which has aspirin in it and he is hoping that will help. So far-not so much.


----------



## Twinklie12

Seems like we are all starting to get to the uncomfortable stages of pregnancy! I hope it doesn't get much worse for any of us and we'll have happy, healthy babies in our arms before we know it!


----------



## DragonflyWing

Sorry for being absent lately, ladies...my twins came down with hand, foot, and mouth disease, and they've passed it on to me.

Monday I woke up with a sore throat, fever, severe body aches/joint pain, and malaise. I could barely lift my head off my pillow, and getting in and out of bed was intensely painful. Tuesday was just as bad, plus I had tingling in my hands and feet. Wednesday I woke up with blisters all over my face, and today they've spread to my hands, feet, legs, and scalp. They're even inside my nose...super itchy and painful. I'm going out of my mind here. The fever and body aches are gone now, thankfully, but I'm apparently contagious until the blisters go away, so I'm confined to the house.

Thankfully this shouldn't have any effect on the baby, but I sure am miserable! :(


----------



## lovelyg4m3r

UGH Yeah we all seem miserable. My OH freaked out and thought I was going into labor when my round ligament pain made me double over LOL. 

Dragonfly: I'm sorry to hear your sick! I have come down with a cold as of yesterday and its absolutely miserable! The congestion! :( And we have nothing here that I can take. MEH. I am not a big fan of tea but I feel like some may help. I'm so congested its affecting my ears. :( and I was looking at a bird in the parking lot earlier when little Vincent here decided to kick me in the cervix and make me double over... Little turd


----------



## apple_20

Oh no dragonfly that sounds awful hope you get better soon. It's bad enough caging for ill children without being I'll yourself.

I agree with uncomfortable she keeps changing positions feeling her bottom on one side then the other. And she can kick as high as my ribs! (Never had this with DS breech) what room is left for her?


----------



## Twinklie12

I was going to treat myself to a half decaf/half regular afternoon coffee because I am feeling wiiiped. But our cafeteria only had hazelnut decaf. Yuck. Sad pregnant lady here!


----------



## lovelyg4m3r

BLAH. I am willing to try anything to feel better at this point. I can't go get over the counter meds cause of my lack of a car and lack of cash. I have even drank a cup of tea cause I feel that bad! (I dislike tea). Ive been getting better and then worse all day. Took a hot shower earlier, almost feel like its time for another!


----------



## sandilion

Man my sciatica nerve pain has got pretty bad, I am starting to waddle a little now because walking normal hurts!

Also suffering rib pain on my left hand side....and also my skin is so sore and tender just under my breast on that side. I have definitely started the uncomfortable stage of the pregnancy. Oh and my MS keeps rearing its ugly head too. I feel like I am struggling a bit at the moment, can't wait until mat leave starts so at least i don't have to worry about going to work. I am fearing just how bad this nerve pain and rib pain is gonna get as bubs still need to grow more!


----------



## sandilion

mwel8819 said:


> lovelyg4m3r said:
> 
> 
> Super excited to be in my third tri as well! 30 weeks today and only 70 days to go! I am still not fully settled in over here in Sweden so Ill still be absent a bit I think but I have some downtime for now.
> 
> On another note, is anyone else feeling breathless? I have been having issues with it and its getting worse :( I posted more about it here:
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/2221535-breathlessness.html
> 
> That and round ligament pain is making me freaking miserable! :cry:
> 
> 
> I have both of these problems right now. The round ligament pain is starting to wake me up at night when I turn over. :(Click to expand...

Oh yes same here. I recall a week ago trying to roll over and it felt like i was going to pull a muscle! The pain woke me up and was a very close call. We have to e so careful, i think we're very prone to injury. :(


----------



## salu_34

Sleeping at night is definitely uncomfortable now. I have to hold my belly to move over while sleeping. I'm also finding it really hard to sleep on my left hand side now too. 
Today is for sure a 'fat' day for me.


----------



## GeralynB

I went to the midwife today. Blood pressure and baby's heartbeat were good. I've gained 40 lbs already ugh and again she said I need to watch that. I was expecting it this time so i didn't leave in tears at least


----------



## Traveling mom

Is anyone planning on drinking Raspberry Leaf Tea? If so when is a good time to start? Ive read lots of conflicting info and i keep forgetting to ask my Dr!

I recieved a giant bag of boy clothes from a co-worker. There are some really cute things! My favorite item i got has to be the Aden & Anais muslin swaddling blanket with giraffes! so adorable! i registered for these so im pretty excited!


----------



## apple_20

Traveling mom said:


> Is anyone planning on drinking Raspberry Leaf Tea? If so when is a good time to start? Ive read lots of conflicting info and i keep forgetting to ask my Dr!
> 
> I recieved a giant bag of boy clothes from a co-worker. There are some really cute things! My favorite item i got has to be the Aden & Anais muslin swaddling blanket with giraffes! so adorable! i registered for these so im pretty excited!

I've been thinking about this too. I've got the rlt capsules because I tried the tea last time and It tasted so gross I never used it again.

I also have evening primrose oil so need to look into that too.


----------



## GeralynB

Traveling mom said:


> Is anyone planning on drinking Raspberry Leaf Tea? If so when is a good time to start? Ive read lots of conflicting info and i keep forgetting to ask my Dr!
> 
> I recieved a giant bag of boy clothes from a co-worker. There are some really cute things! My favorite item i got has to be the Aden & Anais muslin swaddling blanket with giraffes! so adorable! i registered for these so im pretty excited!

I just asked my midwife about this today. I asked her if it really works and she said there's no scientific evidence that it does work but it doesn't hurt to drink it. She same the same goes for the evening prim rose oil.


----------



## MarieMo7

I've been drinking RLT since about 20 weeks - 2x/day since the start of 3rd tri. My understanding is that it's supposed to help strengthen the uterus and not necessarily do anything with labor, and since I'm trying for a VBAC - I could use a strong uterus :) I actually like the taste of the tea, and I HATE water, so for me it's more about keeping hydrated anyway!

No sure about EPO. What I've read is that it'll help soften the cervix. With my last pregnancy, my cervix was very soft starting at 36 weeks, but it never did anything (i.e., effacement or dilation) so it's probably a lost cause for me. But that said, I'll probably start taking it at 36 weeks. Because why not, if it doesn't hurt anything!


----------



## lovelyg4m3r

Oh today was a good day! I just went over to the neighbors house with my MIL. The neighbor has an apple tree and doesn't want the apples on it! (It came with the house) So all the apples are ours for the taking. I must have looked ridiculous jumping for the good apples higher up! But man are these apples delicious! I chopped up two to dip in cinnamon sugar with the SO and then we juiced a few for glasses of 100% pure apple juice. GOSH These are some good apples!


----------



## mwel8819

MishC said:


> Mwel - Round ligament pain is awful isn't it, I try to describe it to OH but I do it no justice. I struggle sitting down for anything over 15 minutes now I get an awful pain on the left side at the top of my bump or just under my ribs. I imagine its just where she's laid but its super uncomfortable.

My pain is at the bottom of belly. But like you, I think that is where she is pushing at the most. I'm definitely stretching. But thankful that my bump isn't too big for 27 weeks. :)

Today I'm just feeling really sleepy and out of it and at the beginning of my pregnancy I didn't want to eat anything and now I am starving all the time. Especially when I wake up in the morning. I feel so empty. She is sucking all the nutrients from my body...or at least I feel like it anyways. Anyone else?
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 68.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Twinklie12

I am definitely hungry all the time now too! But I am trying to just eat healthy when I am hungry and assume baby girl is growing up a storm in there. My bump def popped a bit lately.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I agree about entering the uncomfortable stage! I experienced my first BH contractions yesterday, the doctor just reminded me to drink tons of water. She was changing positions a lot yesterday, at one point she was trying to lay all the way sideways and stretching my belly to the max. Her newest trick is to shove what I assume is her butt against the right side of my stomach and make it all lopsided. I like many of you wonder how in the world there is going to be room for a few more months of growth!


----------



## MarieMo7

Here's a random tidbit:
Full bladders can also cause contractions. 

This is why I guzzle water and then spend half my workday on the restroom. 

Sigh....


----------



## MarieMo7

Passed my GTT! Yay!


----------



## salu_34

One day shy of 28 weeks :)


----------



## Selaphyna

salu_34 said:


> Sleeping at night is definitely uncomfortable now. I have to hold my belly to move over while sleeping. I'm also finding it really hard to sleep on my left hand side now too.
> Today is for sure a 'fat' day for me.

I have to be careful rolling from side to side too, I'll get pains in my lower stomach.

What sucks is I still end up on my back somehow during the night. 

I can't sleep on my right side no matter what, as my arm will fall asleep, and it hurts so bad as it's trying to wake up.

Left side isn't too bad, but I flop around when I sleep.


----------



## salu_34

Selaphyna said:


> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> Sleeping at night is definitely uncomfortable now. I have to hold my belly to move over while sleeping. I'm also finding it really hard to sleep on my left hand side now too.
> Today is for sure a 'fat' day for me.
> 
> I have to be careful rolling from side to side too, I'll get pains in my lower stomach.
> 
> What sucks is I still end up on my back somehow during the night.
> 
> I can't sleep on my right side no matter what, as my arm will fall asleep, and it hurts so bad as it's trying to wake up.
> 
> Left side isn't too bad, but I flop around when I sleep.Click to expand...


I also toss and turn. I'll start on my left side, end up on my back then turn to my right side and end up on my back again ! I read that it makes no difference what side you sleep on. But whenever I end up on my back, I always put my hands on my belly and what for her to move, just for reassurance I guess. OH always has my abundance of pillows ready for me when I go to bed !


----------



## Twinklie12

Yay on the GTT MarieMo!

Looming good Salu!

I think baby girl like my right side. I feel like my bump is slightly lopsided that way. Haha.


----------



## MarieMo7

Twinklie12 said:


> Yay on the GTT MarieMo!
> 
> Looming good Salu!
> 
> I think baby girl like my right side. I feel like my bump is slightly lopsided that way. Haha.

Chase was on my right side my whole pregnancy, and Reese so far is too!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Whenever OH and I have sex, afterwards I get loads of pressure and BHs! 

Is this normal? And I'm hoping this could help when closer to due date!


----------



## Jalanis22

I dont know bout you ladies but my morning sickness is coming back again!


----------



## MissyLissy

Is anyone else doing kick counts? I know you aren't technically supposed to start until 28 weeks, but I was told to start at my last appointment a few days ago...and I'm just shy of 28 weeks now anyway. I'm finding it difficult to determine who is who. Sometimes it's obvious, other times not so much. Plus I don't really get the concept. My babies will go hours totally still (is this ok?) then kick like crazy for a bit, then back to calm. I don't want to make myself crazy reading too much into movement or lack of movement. And once again, sometimes it's difficult to determine which one is actually kicking or if both are. :wacko:


----------



## Missyann

MissyLissy said:


> Is anyone else doing kick counts? I know you aren't technically supposed to start until 28 weeks, but I was told to start at my last appointment a few days ago...and I'm just shy of 28 weeks now anyway. I'm finding it difficult to determine who is who. Sometimes it's obvious, other times not so much. Plus I don't really get the concept. My babies will go hours totally still (is this ok?) then kick like crazy for a bit, then back to calm. I don't want to make myself crazy reading too much into movement or lack of movement. And once again, sometimes it's difficult to determine which one is actually kicking or if both are. :wacko:

Not sure about the who is who part. I only recently figured out which end was which. But the way my MW explained the kick counts was during a time when they are generally active, time how long it takes for 10 movements. My baby is relatively quite for a few hours and then I'll feel lots of movement. I've just been making sure he's still moving during the times I expect.


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies! Hope you're having a good weekend. I'm working, blah. :) 

Marie, that's really interesting that full bladders can cause contractions. I never knew that, but it makes sense for me since I think I've been having occasional BH contractions in the mornings when I wake up (if I've been lucky enough to sleep straight through the night without having to get up to pee). At first I thought LO was stretching, but then I was like nope, that's different. And my uterus was rock hard.

Lovely bump pics in here. I haven't been good about taking pics lately. :(

I haven't been counting kicks. My Dr didn't tell me to, just always asks if she's moving. Some days she's quieter than others, but she always lets me know she's okay. I think if I had to count the kicks, I'd make myself crazy. Seems like it'd be really difficult to have a separate tally for two babies!


----------



## GeralynB

My MW didn't tell me to do kick counts. She just asked if he's moving around. There are certain times of the day when I feel him...especially if I lay on my side and then there are times he's not moving at all. I think as long as you feel kicks when you expect you would all is fine


----------



## Princesskell

Hi ladies :wave:
We got back from our holidays yesterday and got the keys to our new house so all happening here. :wacko:
We had a great 10 days and I managed fine in the heat. My bump has grown massively in the sunshine. I can't believe we are so close!!
!


bizzibii said:


> Hi Ladies, May I join ? twin girls due 25.11 ;-). Can't wait to meet them but at the same time I hope they stay in as long as possible

welcome bizzibii and congratulations :happydance:
It's lovely to have more twins in the group...do they have names?
I hope you can keep them baking for as long as possible :hugs: xxx



MishC said:


> I haven't been on this thread for ages!
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> I should probably say i'm expecting another little girl :)

Hey Mishc...congratulations on the girl!! :happydance: xxx


Just caught up on the 15+ pages I have missed :wacko:. Lovely bumps, glad people are doing well but sorry to hear of the tricky bits you've been going through :hugs: xxx


----------



## MarieMo7

Welcome back PK!


----------



## MissyLissy

Welcome back, PK! Glad you had a great holiday!


----------



## Selaphyna

wb pk :) glad to hear you had a great holiday


----------



## Twinklie12

Welcome back PK!

I haven't been told to do kick counts yet. It took me so long to feel her moving in there with this anterior placenta but I def feel her a lot now. I think I would be awful at counting kicks though, I am too distracted at work all day. 

I think I might be starting to experience SPD. I have had pressure and pain in my pubic area for a week or so and tonight it seems especially worse. It's hard to put on pants and getting out of bed hurts. :/


----------



## Princesskell

Sorry for the pain Twinklie. Have you a support belt? That helped me last time. Try keep your legs together when getting out of bed or the car as much as possible.

I never really got the hang of count the kicks, but I know the times when Bug is most active so would be worried if it didn't happen? Xxx


----------



## apple_20

I was told to keep an eye on the pattern of kicks and if you notice a change then that's when you lay on your side and count ten kicks. My lo goes hours without a movement (or at least one I notice) then has crazy kicking and wiggling sprees

I'm at my mums for the week and so proud of DS he's just slept through the night in a big boy bed! He loves it because it's a gruffalo ready bed (travel one). So when we get home those bars are coming off his cot and we are getting him gruffalo bed sheets. It's so lovely because he HATES the travel cot and never sleeps well normally on holiday.


----------



## Rame

I just wanted to say goodbye. I delivered our beautiful baby boy Rowan at 27 weeks via c section. His heart has stopped beating when I went it for a check up due to lack of movements that day. I am heartbroken and devastated. He was beautiful and perfect in every way. My husband and I held him, sung to him, and took pictures with him that whole day. My little angel...

I wish you luck in your pregnancies and pray you never have to experience what I just did. Take care.


----------



## MarieMo7

I just opened up a package of cheese with a "best by date" of Nov 19. My due date. TRIPPY. We're close enough for cheese expiration dates now!


----------



## salu_34

Rame said:


> I just wanted to say goodbye. I delivered our beautiful baby boy Rowan at 27 weeks via c section. His heart has stopped beating when I went it for a check up due to lack of movements that day. I am heartbroken and devastated. He was beautiful and perfect in every way. My husband and I held him, sung to him, and took pictures with him that whole day. My little angel...
> 
> I wish you luck in your pregnancies and pray you never have to experience what I just did. Take care.

I'm so very sorry to hear about your loss :( My thought and prayers are with you and your family. He will be a guardian angel for your family and know that he his looking down on you. Xo


----------



## MarieMo7

Rame said:


> I just wanted to say goodbye. I delivered our beautiful baby boy Rowan at 27 weeks via c section. His heart has stopped beating when I went it for a check up due to lack of movements that day. I am heartbroken and devastated. He was beautiful and perfect in every way. My husband and I held him, sung to him, and took pictures with him that whole day. My little angel...
> 
> I wish you luck in your pregnancies and pray you never have to experience what I just did. Take care.

So incredibly sorry for your loss, Rame. You are so strong, and I wish you the best moving forward. Little Rowan is watching over you and your family.


----------



## apple_20

Rame said:


> I just wanted to say goodbye. I delivered our beautiful baby boy Rowan at 27 weeks via c section. His heart has stopped beating when I went it for a check up due to lack of movements that day. I am heartbroken and devastated. He was beautiful and perfect in every way. My husband and I held him, sung to him, and took pictures with him that whole day. My little angel...
> 
> I wish you luck in your pregnancies and pray you never have to experience what I just did. Take care.

I'm so sorry to hear about your angel baby. I hope you have friends and family to lean on at this sad time.


----------



## eyemom

Oh Rame I'm so sorry to see this news. :cry: Praying for you and your family.


----------



## Princesskell

Rame said:


> I just wanted to say goodbye. I delivered our beautiful baby boy Rowan at 27 weeks via c section. His heart has stopped beating when I went it for a check up due to lack of movements that day. I am heartbroken and devastated. He was beautiful and perfect in every way. My husband and I held him, sung to him, and took pictures with him that whole day. My little angel...
> 
> I wish you luck in your pregnancies and pray you never have to experience what I just did. Take care.

Oh my goodness Rame I am dreadfully sorry. That is heartbreaking news.
I hope you are surrounded by love and support at this dreadful time.

We are all thinking of you xxx


----------



## GeralynB

Rame- so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## cncem

Rame said:


> I just wanted to say goodbye. I delivered our beautiful baby boy Rowan at 27 weeks via c section. His heart has stopped beating when I went it for a check up due to lack of movements that day. I am heartbroken and devastated. He was beautiful and perfect in every way. My husband and I held him, sung to him, and took pictures with him that whole day. My little angel...
> 
> I wish you luck in your pregnancies and pray you never have to experience what I just did. Take care.

I'm so sorry Rame, I can't imagine what your going through. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh Rame, I am so, so sorry. My heart breaks for you. Sending you hugs, and I hope you have lots of support around you. Xoxoxo


----------



## laurarebecca1

I am so sorry Rame, my thoughts are with you!


----------



## Missyann

So sorry for your loss, Rame. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## MissyLissy

Oh Rame. I am so incredibly sorry to read this news. Thinking of you and your family during this very difficult time...


----------



## Jalanis22

Im sorry Rame..i know what it feels like sadly....keep you in my prayers..hang tight.


----------



## Pussy Galore

I am so sorry Rame - there are simply no words..:nope:

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family x


----------



## ab75

So sorry for your loss Rame xx


----------



## apple_20

Has anyone been having shooting pains in their vagina? Not with any tightenings just sudden sharp take your breath away pain along with a pretty much constant dull ache in my groin. Started last night woke me up and has happened at least 8 times today.

From reading looks like it could be her head low down? Feel like a FTM as everything is different with a non-breech baby!


----------



## salu_34

I haven't had shorting pain down there, but sometimes when she moves it hurts a bit down there. Not sure if one of her body parts is poking me there or not.


----------



## Missyann

apple_20 said:


> Has anyone been having shooting pains in their vagina? Not with any tightenings just sudden sharp take your breath away pain along with a pretty much constant dull ache in my groin. Started last night woke me up and has happened at least 8 times today.
> 
> From reading looks like it could be her head low down? Feel like a FTM as everything is different with a non-breech baby!

Mine is head down now and I get that occasionally, though I got that when he was breech, too.


----------



## Jalanis22

I dont know what shooting pains BUT oh my by half of the day im really hurting bad in my pelvic area i can nearly walk...it feels like if someone punched me there or something


----------



## apple_20

Jalanis22 said:


> I dont know what shooting pains BUT oh my by half of the day im really hurting bad in my pelvic area i can nearly walk...it feels like if someone punched me there or something

Yeah it's like this for me I have pelvic girdle pain it was particularly bad this morning but since resting it feels better and shooting pains have gone!


----------



## MarieMo7

US ladies - did you/will you have a 30-wk appt? My OB is on maternity leave and I'm seeing a different one in the practice (the one who delivered Chase, actually, because my same OB was on maternity then too!). So anyway, he mentioned that it was time to start my biweekly appointments and that I should come in at 30 weeks. Problem is, I'd pre-scheduled all my spots to 40 weeks, and my next one is at 32 weeks. He's totally booked up in 2 weeks. 

Shouldn't be a big deal, right? Esp since I passed my glucose test.


----------



## GeralynB

MarieMo7 said:


> US ladies - did you/will you have a 30-wk appt? My OB is on maternity leave and I'm seeing a different one in the practice (the one who delivered Chase, actually, because my same OB was on maternity then too!). So anyway, he mentioned that it was time to start my biweekly appointments and that I should come in at 30 weeks. Problem is, I'd pre-scheduled all my spots to 40 weeks, and my next one is at 32 weeks. He's totally booked up in 2 weeks.
> 
> Shouldn't be a big deal, right? Esp since I passed my glucose test.

I had an appt last fri when I was 31 + 3 and my next appt is in 3 weeks. I think you're fine. They didn't do anything different than any other appt.


----------



## Selaphyna

MarieMo7 said:


> US ladies - did you/will you have a 30-wk appt? My OB is on maternity leave and I'm seeing a different one in the practice (the one who delivered Chase, actually, because my same OB was on maternity then too!). So anyway, he mentioned that it was time to start my biweekly appointments and that I should come in at 30 weeks. Problem is, I'd pre-scheduled all my spots to 40 weeks, and my next one is at 32 weeks. He's totally booked up in 2 weeks.
> 
> Shouldn't be a big deal, right? Esp since I passed my glucose test.

My last appt was last monday when I was 29w2d. I went up to the receptionist to schedule my next appt, and she automatically tried to schedule it for this week. I don't have a day off this week except today (obviously they are closed) and then again on Saturday (last saturday off before baby gets here, and again they are closed). The receptionist asked me "what are you going to do when you have to come every week?" Obviously make sure I have a day off. Even my doctor didn't want me to come back in until two weeks. Receptionist is not going to be happy then either, because the week after my boss is on vacation again so I can't really get a day off, or come in late for a doctor's appt, so it will have to be two weeks again. 

I've had a fairly easy going pregnancy, and there has been no concern's raised, and doctor is happy with how everything is progressing. So I'm not worried about doing weekly appts at this time.


----------



## Twinklie12

I have def had soreness in the pubic area but shooting pains only once in a while. 

My next appointment is this Friday (and glucose test). I have been going every 4 weeks and starting this appointment they will want to see me every 2 weeks. But they seem flexible if I can't make it one week in particular.


----------



## MissyLissy

I've been having shooting pains down there once in a while, but I chalk it up to Declan being super low and bouncing on my cervix.

I now have to go in to my OB once a week. I'm just lucky my job is so flexible - I basically make my own schedule and can easily sneak away for doctor appointments whenever needed.


----------



## Jalanis22

Tomorrow i see my baby boy again 3d and finally my husband will be joining since hes always working. Im so happy to want to see his reaction on his face.


----------



## sandilion

Is anyone else here anemic in their pregnancy? I am also really low on vit D levels even though i take double doses of Vit D daily....

I have just started on iron tablets. I am a bit concerned about it, as with DS i had no issues like that. But I am putting the low D levels down to being pregnant all through winter, and its been a dreary winter.

Normally my levels are good... this has happened while pregnant. My OB thinks I must be not eating any meat and living on bread. She is horrified with my weight gain as I have already gained 20 kilos! But im not bothered, i did with DS and lost it all plus more afterwards.

But anyways she's wrong, I eat plenty of meat and take all my vitamins. Not sure why this has happened this time.

On the plus - I am 30 weeks preg today! :happydance: Home stretch!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

I am Consultant led and seeing the Consultant for a scan and review every four weeks at 32 and 36 weeks and I am seeing the midwife at 34weeks... which effectively means a review every 2 weeks! I suspect that I will have weekly appointments from 36 weeks since an induction is being considered at 37 weeks (hopefully nearer to 40 wks).

I have my whooping cough vaccine this week too so I do feel like it is all go at the mo!

Sandilion - I have had no issues with anaemia and I am vegetarian so this was a concern of mine. I have been taking daily pre natal supplements though which I suspect is why my iron levels are OK?

Any UK ladies thinking about getting a group strep B test at 36/37 weeks?


----------



## sandilion

Pussy Galore said:


> Sandilion - I have had no issues with anaemia and I am vegetarian so this was a concern of mine. I have been taking daily pre natal supplements though which I suspect is why my iron levels are OK?

Wow and i am a omnivore and i am anemic.... I used to be a vegan, then a vegetarian and never has issues with iron at all....

Maybe its because i am drinking 2 cups of English breakfast tea a day? I did read caffeine can deplete vitamin absorption.

I am taking prenatals daily.


----------



## GeralynB

I'm also a vegetarian and haven't had any issues.

We bought a new car yesterday...a Ford Explorer. So now we can install our car seat. Where is the best place to put it? Drivers side? Passenger side?


----------



## DissySunshine

I am being referred to a cardiologist this week. Apparently, my palpitating heartbeats are called "ectopic heartbeats" and my doctor wants them checked out. The nurse mentioned that they're fairly common and not usually threatening, unless there is an underlying heart issue already in place. I suppose that's why they're checking. Bah, and I thought my pregnancy was going so well! I know what they'll tell me, too...no more caffeine, reduce sugar intake, get lots of rest, etc. :wacko:


----------



## DissySunshine

GeralynB said:


> I'm also a vegetarian and haven't had any issues.
> 
> We bought a new car yesterday...a Ford Explorer. So now we can install our car seat. Where is the best place to put it? Drivers side? Passenger side?

Geralyn, put it on the opposite side of wherever you normally sit so that you can always see baby from the rearview mirror and can reach them if needed. If you drive, then it would be the passenger side. That's what I've gathered, anyway!


----------



## apple_20

sandilion said:


> Is anyone else here anemic in their pregnancy? I am also really low on vit D levels even though i take double doses of Vit D daily....
> 
> I have just started on iron tablets. I am a bit concerned about it, as with DS i had no issues like that. But I am putting the low D levels down to being pregnant all through winter, and its been a dreary winter.
> 
> Normally my levels are good... this has happened while pregnant. My OB thinks I must be not eating any meat and living on bread. She is horrified with my weight gain as I have already gained 20 kilos! But im not bothered, i did with DS and lost it all plus more afterwards.
> 
> But anyways she's wrong, I eat plenty of meat and take all my vitamins. Not sure why this has happened this time.
> 
> On the plus - I am 30 weeks preg today! :happydance: Home stretch!!

I'm anemic on the highest dose of iron now. I was with DS but not as low it's seems I started with less iron. I don't eat red meat much but mw said it's green veg I need more of like spinach.

Some people are just more likely to get low iron too it runs in my family. Important thing is you've got tablets to fix it as it can become dangerous esp if you hemmorage after birth.


----------



## eyemom

I was really nervous when I saw my labs came back in since they checked me for anemia at 28 weeks. My levels were lower than usual, but I guess still okay enough for a pregnant lady since I didn't get a phone call. (We'll see if anything is said about it at my appointment today.) Apparently pregnant women get anemic super easily, and while certain dietary things can help, sometimes you just can't help it. Even just the iron in a prenatal is not necessarily enough if it's just in the cards so to speak to be anemic while pregnant. But I _think_ I also read that baby gets when s/he needs first, so you'd have to be pretty severely anemic for it to affect baby. If there's any comfort in that.

Regarding car seats, I'm 99.99% sure that middle is safest, but beyond that, the outboard seats (driver or passenger side) are equally safe. I used to hear that it's best to put baby behind the driver because in the event of an accident or near-collision, the driver will instinctively try to save himself/herself. But more recent statistics show it doesn't really matter. Beyond that though, the safest spot is wherever you can get a good installation (e.g. I had a car before where the middle seat had a hump, so I couldn't get a good car seat install there). I highly recommend the US ladies (and maybe Canadian too) join a facebook group called Car Seats for the Littles. It's moderated by several certified car seat techs. I've just been lurking there mostly, though I've had a few questions. I thought I was fairly knowledgeable about the dos and dont's of car seat safety, but I've learned a lot there.

Grats on the new wheels, Geralyn. :)


----------



## Twinklie12

eyemom, I also am on the Car Seat for Little FB group, very helpful. It can seem a little militant at first, but once you get used to it, it's just that they will only tell you what is safest and they won't entertain any discussions on less than safe options. And we all want our LOs to be as safe as possible! There are so many things to learn about car seat safety, it's a good idea for first time mom's to start soaking it all in now.


----------



## eyemom

Yes you put that very well. I couldn't figure out how to phrase it without scaring people off. Yeah they don't tolerate bad advice, even if it's well meaning. They just want people to get the best, safest info based on science rather than opinion.


----------



## salu_34

Where I am in Canada we have car seat clinics where certified car seat techs put your car seat in for your. It's either free or a small charge, but I don't mind paying for someone to properly install my car seat. I might have to check out that FB group page.


----------



## GeralynB

You can go to any fire department here and they will install the car seat for you but I want to know how to do it so I don't always have to go to a fire house to have it done


----------



## salu_34

I installed a front facing car seat in my car in the summer because I was taking a little boy to and from daycare. Now that he's in school I don't need it anymore, but I can't take it out now :( I think I pulled the straps too tight when I attached it to the anchors. I'll probably get them to take it out when they install my car seat.


----------



## Twinklie12

Just a fair warning, many fire stations do car seat installs but aren't actually car seat certified. I see on this FB page all the time people who got down right wrong advice from the fire station. Always ask if they are "CPST" certified (for the US). Plus it's good to get advice on how to fit the straps each time you put the baby in, when you need to adjust strap height as baby grows, when to go to a convertible, rear facing should be for at least 2 years, etc. etc. etc. Some of you may know it already but I am a newbie so I am soaking all of the info in while I can. :)


----------



## eyemom

That's true, but here locally, they are. Even the SafeKids location here I've gotten some wrong info though. It's shocking how much even people like policemen don't know.

You can find CPSTs here https://ssl13.cyzap.net/dzapps/dbza...tegory1=TAB9_CERTSEARCH&Webid=SAFEKIDSCERTSQL

Or look up a location starting here: https://www.safekids.org/coalitions


----------



## cncem

Well, I just got the call from the nurse I failed the glucose test, I have the diabetes *cry. This pregnancy has been The hardest on me, high blood pressure now this. I have to get one of those machines and poke myself everyday, I Hate needles. The most upsetting is now I'm more likely to have to have a section and I don't Want that. I'm terrified of having to have major surgery. I guess I'll go check out the complications forum to see if anyone else absolutely has to have a section because of it. I have an appt on the 10th with a dietitian. At least this is almost over. (I always try to find the silver lining in the dark cloud).


----------



## Twinklie12

So sorry about the DX cncem. :( It can be managed with diet and focus though so try not to fret too much!


----------



## apple_20

cncem said:


> Well, I just got the call from the nurse I failed the glucose test, I have the diabetes *cry. This pregnancy has been The hardest on me, high blood pressure now this. I have to get one of those machines and poke myself everyday, I Hate needles. The most upsetting is now I'm more likely to have to have a section and I don't Want that. I'm terrified of having to have major surgery. I guess I'll go check out the complications forum to see if anyone else absolutely has to have a section because of it. I have an appt on the 10th with a dietitian. At least this is almost over. (I always try to find the silver lining in the dark cloud).

Sorry to hear this. I'm not sure about your chances of c/section you would have to ask your doctor. But I want to re-assure you that c-sections aren't so bad, yes it's major surgery and it takes time to recover but so long as you have support at home you can do it! I had a c-section with DS it was planned due to breech and very calm. I knew my due date weeks before. I got skin to skin and breast fed in recovery (I had loads of milk). I had him in the eve spent that night and one more in hospital then went home.

Hopefully you'll still get a natural birth but I hope you won't feel like a c-section is a failure or anything to be scarce of.


----------



## cncem

Thanks ladies. Apple I won't feel like a failure or anything like that, I'm just scared I'll die, lol. I can laugh at that fear now, but I just don't want one. Doesn't help that two of my friends on facebook posted a very graphic video of a c-section, the type of video that starts playing automatically without having to click on it, and like watching a train wreck you can't pull your eyes away. I have friends that had have had elective sections instead of trying for natural, nothing wrong with that at all. I'm just afraid of bleeding out, or maybe epi doesn't take and I'll have to go under and I don't wake up. I've never had surgery before, and I know I'm being rediculous...

I thought of another at least. At least the baby will be here before Thanksgiving and I can eat all the great food mother in law cooks.


----------



## salu_34

cncem said:


> Thanks ladies. Apple I won't feel like a failure or anything like that, I'm just scared I'll die, lol. I can laugh at that fear now, but I just don't want one. Doesn't help that two of my friends on facebook posted a very graphic video of a c-section, the type of video that starts playing automatically without having to click on it, and like watching a train wreck you can't pull your eyes away. I have friends that had have had elective sections instead of trying for natural, nothing wrong with that at all. I'm just afraid of bleeding out, or maybe epi doesn't take and I'll have to go under and I don't wake up. I've never had surgery before, and I know I'm being rediculous...
> 
> I thought of another at least. At least the baby will be here before Thanksgiving and I can eat all the great food mother in law cooks.

Sorry about the test. Hopefully you can get it all sorted with seeing the dietician, etc. I go for mine next Thursday (a little late). I'm already convinced I'll fail it since I know my diet isn't exactly the greatest and I've been on a sugar fix as of late. 

I've never had any major surgery either, just a few wisdom teeth taken out. So the thought of having to have a c-section terrifies me too.


----------



## MarieMo7

I'm anemic during pregnancy. I have naturally low iron (and I'm a hard-core carnivore who loves leafy greens!), so during pregnancy my iron levels tank. Your body just processes/uses iron differently and may not absorb it as well. That's not your fault! Just take the supplements and move on. You shouldn't be made to feel bad about it!

Re: car seat location...I've also heard that middle is safest, but that's not practical with out vehicles - there was no LATCH system in the middle seat, just the two side ones, so we put the car seat behind either the driver or passenger seat. Behind driver in DH's car, behind passenger in my car. That's mainly because of how we park in our garage - he's on the left and I'm on the right, so the space between our cars is a little snug. 

I'm still in the CSFTL group on FB, but they're not in my newsfeed. It's just too much! I just have it so I can ask questions when needed, and ignore it when I don't. 

Sorry to hear about your diabetes DX, cncem :( I've known plenty with GD that had vaginal deliveries, so hopefully it won't impact you at all!


----------



## MarieMo7

Side note: I had pics taken of my c-section by a professional photographer. You can see them here if you're interested. It's really amazing.
A little graphic (but tastefully so) and you can see my giant areolas haha:) in some of the pics, but they're really incredible.

https://plus.google.com/photos/103902646846773251099/albums/5781377616427568321?authkey=CMbrhu-Iucv6gAE


----------



## cncem

MarieMo7 said:


> Side note: I had pics taken of my c-section by a professional photographer. You can see them here if you're interested. It's really amazing.
> A little graphic (but tastefully so) and you can see my giant areolas haha:) in some of the pics, but they're really incredible.
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/103902646846773251099/albums/5781377616427568321?authkey=CMbrhu-Iucv6gAE

Those where beautiful pics Mariemo, thank you for sharing, and may I say you are very photogenic, even when giving birth. :) How many weeks gestation was she? Such a beautiful healthy little girl. And how was breastfeeding, did she latch right away? Thank you for sharing those pics with us. My best friend is a photographer and has promised me to be there taking pics whatever kind of delivery I have.


----------



## mwel8819

I had my test this morning as well. Praying I don't get that call but the way I feel after eating has me thinking differently. I got so sick right afterward and almost threw up.


----------



## salu_34

MarieMo7 said:


> Side note: I had pics taken of my c-section by a professional photographer. You can see them here if you're interested. It's really amazing.
> A little graphic (but tastefully so) and you can see my giant areolas haha:) in some of the pics, but they're really incredible.
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/103902646846773251099/albums/5781377616427568321?authkey=CMbrhu-Iucv6gAE

Amazing pics ! Pretty sure I teared up when I went through them. Damn hormones !


----------



## Missyann

Just my 2 cents on the car seat question. If the middle is not an option, I would go with the side of that car that puts you next to the sidewalk in case you are parking on the street. Then you are out of traffic at least.


----------



## Twinklie12

MariMo, what awesome pics!!!! So amazing!!! I've just started to look up birth videos and whatnot. Its equal parts horrifying and miraculous. haha. It's all getting more real every day!


----------



## Princesskell

Stunning photos! Xxx


----------



## cncem

salu_34 said:


> MarieMo7 said:
> 
> 
> Side note: I had pics taken of my c-section by a professional photographer. You can see them here if you're interested. It's really amazing.
> A little graphic (but tastefully so) and you can see my giant areolas haha:) in some of the pics, but they're really incredible.
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/103902646846773251099/albums/5781377616427568321?authkey=CMbrhu-Iucv6gAE
> 
> Amazing pics ! Pretty sure I teared up when I went through them. Damn hormones !Click to expand...

Ha, I thought I was the only one, I teared up too.

The good thing about this gd is I'll learn how to eat better and maybe the baby weight will come off easier. Many bright sides to this. It's not the worst thing in the world.


----------



## Twinklie12

Way to see the positives cncem!

I have my GD test this Friday. It's not until 3:45 PM. Advice on good foods to eat to last me through breakfast and lunch? My doc said just to fast 2 hours before.


----------



## mwel8819

Failed mine as well. I'm borderline. I have to take a 3 hour test on Friday after being on a strict diet for a few days. :(


----------



## sandilion

MarieMo7 said:


> Side note: I had pics taken of my c-section by a professional photographer. You can see them here if you're interested. It's really amazing.
> A little graphic (but tastefully so) and you can see my giant areolas haha:) in some of the pics, but they're really incredible.
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/103902646846773251099/albums/5781377616427568321?authkey=CMbrhu-Iucv6gAE

Thanks so much for sharing those, they made me tear up! Your bubby looks perfect and you look really beautiful! Gawd I wish i looked that good when giving birth!

Beautiful pics :):thumbup:


----------



## sandilion

Sorry to those who failed their test.... i did with DS and i remember how upset and devastated i was. I didn't take it well at all.... but then as i got into the groove of the new diet and the blood testing, i adapted fine.

I managed to pass this time though thankfully. Stay strong you'll get through it. :thumbup:


----------



## mandaa1220

Amazing pictures. They really are beautiful.


----------



## MissyLissy

I'm growing to appreciate my GD dx! Haha. I've lost 5 pounds (up 20 lbs total now for pregnancy, which I'm pretty proud of considering its twins), my numbers are totally in check with diet alone, and I'm eating healthy and well. It's definitely not the worse thing, though the increased risk of developing type II diabetes later in life is not a fun thing to think about.

I'm also anemic and have been on an iron pill since 18 weeks. I'm borderline anemic in normal life though, so no shock it would plummet in pregnancy.

Got a call from the nurse today. Apparently I have a bladder infection, my second of this pregnancy! Anyone else have this happen? I'm on another round of antibiotics and afterwards may be put on some kind of preventative medication? I will discuss it at my appointment on Friday. 

I have my 28 week ultrasound tomorrow! I go in every four weeks. Can't wait to see how much they have grown in the last month. :cloud9:


----------



## MarieMo7

You ladies are so sweet! I love the pics, they make me cry every time I look at them :)

Cncem, she was 39+2 when she was born - little thing though, 6lb10oz and 18 inches. Nursing was a little bit of a struggle at first but I blame my flat nipples. She attempted to latch right away but just couldn't pull my nipples out. We made it work through a supplemental nursing system, and then nipple shield. After a couple months, my nipples were stronger and more pointy (??) and she latched easily. I don't think it had anything to do with the section - just my nipples!


----------



## eyemom

Lovely pictures. Gosh when I'm pregnant pics like that make me all teary. Marie you have such a beautiful smile. :) I also love when people are wearing surgical masks but you can still tell they are smiling big! Love it.

So add me to the anemic club. I guess not really bad, but I'm starting on iron supps in the morning. My lab results came back 2 weeks ago and my Dr just told me to start it today. I'm not sure if I should be irritated about that or not. :-/ Hope it wasn't anything harmful, though I think not being severe it was more of a potential problem for me than the LO.


----------



## cncem

Missylissy do you have to test your blood sugar everyday? I guess I was just upset because I saw all what my mom went through when she had it, testing 2 times a day, having to take insulin shots all that. My mom lost alot of weight and now she doesn't have to do any of that anymore. It seems like her diabetes just went away :shrug:. I think it'll be a good thing for me to learn to eat proper and maybe I'll lose the baby weight sooner after Macie is born. I'm starting to see that its not so bad at all.


----------



## MissyLissy

cncem said:


> Missylissy do you have to test your blood sugar everyday? I guess I was just upset because I saw all what my mom went through when she had it, testing 2 times a day, having to take insulin shots all that. My mom lost alot of weight and now she doesn't have to do any of that anymore. It seems like her diabetes just went away :shrug:. I think it'll be a good thing for me to learn to eat proper and maybe I'll lose the baby weight sooner after Macie is born. I'm starting to see that its not so bad at all.


Yes, unfortunately that is the crappy part. I have to poke and test my blood 4x/day, fasting when I wake up, and an hour after breakfast, lunch and dinner. It's annoying, not gonna lie. But so far for me anyway, my numbers are fine without insulin- so no need for the extra needles which I am thankful for. The diet is pretty easy to follow. It revolves around having a specific amount of carbs at each meal + 3 snacks throughout the day. It's important to remember you are NOT dieting right now- you still need to eat a lot, it's just about making the right kind of choices. The hardest part for me is that I discovered milk spikes by blood sugar, so I really need to limit my intake and save it for snacks and stuff. I LOVE milk, so that's been hard for me... Haha. Prob wouldn't be an issue though for most people.


----------



## GeralynB

MissyLissy said:


> cncem said:
> 
> 
> Missylissy do you have to test your blood sugar everyday? I guess I was just upset because I saw all what my mom went through when she had it, testing 2 times a day, having to take insulin shots all that. My mom lost alot of weight and now she doesn't have to do any of that anymore. It seems like her diabetes just went away :shrug:. I think it'll be a good thing for me to learn to eat proper and maybe I'll lose the baby weight sooner after Macie is born. I'm starting to see that its not so bad at all.
> 
> 
> Yes, unfortunately that is the crappy part. I have to poke and test my blood 4x/day, fasting when I wake up, and an hour after breakfast, lunch and dinner. It's annoying, not gonna lie. But so far for me anyway, my numbers are fine without insulin- so no need for the extra needles which I am thankful for. The diet is pretty easy to follow. It revolves around having a specific amount of carbs at each meal + 3 snacks throughout the day. It's important to remember you are NOT dieting right now- you still need to eat a lot, it's just about making the right kind of choices. The hardest part for me is that I discovered milk spikes by blood sugar, so I really need to limit my intake and save it for snacks and stuff. I LOVE milk, so that's been hard for me... Haha. Prob wouldn't be an issue though for most people.Click to expand...

I love milk! I didn't realize it has a lot of sugar in it


----------



## GeralynB

My stroller was delivered today&#8230;so exciting! We got the Uppa Baby Vista. https://www.amazon.com/UPPAbaby-011...qid=1409762382&sr=1-1&keywords=uppababy+vista

We're on week 2 of the kitchen reno and it's driving me nuts that the house is so messy and full of dust from the construction. I'm in total nesting mode and want everything clean and organized. I'm estimating that they still have another 2 weeks until everything is completed and then I can go on a cleaning frenzy.


----------



## MarieMo7

I had an emotional breakdown last night trying to decide between 2 different shades of grey for my girls' rooms. I think the nesting is starting to get the best of some of us!!!


----------



## salu_34

I'm not happy with any of the cleaning we've been doing. We still have to get rid of so much stuff, may have to make a trip to the dump ! I have two cans of paint sitting in the hallway at home that I want to use to paint the hallway, I may tackle that when I'm on Mat leave, lol.


----------



## Twinklie12

We finally started painting the nursery this weekend. We have boxes of furniture all over the place, and I just want the painting finished so we can finally start putting stuff in there! It's hard having almost everything ready to go and designed in my head, but not being able to set it all up.


----------



## Missyann

I learned the frustration of setting up a pack 'n play by yourself this weekend. I don't believe there is a graceful way to do it. Stroller also arrived as did the car seat and the baby monitor. We're getting close to ready.


----------



## cncem

Oh Missy I was afraid of that. :( Well, I'll just have to suck it up and do it then, thankfully I only have 10 more weeks to go.

Ladies, when does the nesting thing kick in? I'm so unmotivated (lazy) and my house is barely clean when hubby gets home. I just can't get into cleaning mode. My breastpump arrived in the mail yesterday. So I have that. My mother in law is going to buy the crib and has given me a budget of $300 bucks, so since the crib I want is fairly cheap I'll have enough left over for the stroller I want, yay. I'm trying to do this as inexpensive as I can. A friend gave me a cute cradle swing that makes music and does a light show thing, I love it. I got a Baby Einstein jumper thing from someone on fb for $40 then I looked over my baby registry and realized I'd registered for that exact same thing and it was $100 new, lol. My maternity photos are planned for a week from now, and my baby shower is 4 weeks away, I'm excited.


----------



## GeralynB

Yesterday and today I'm having soreness when I walk in my pelvis...like where my legs meet my body. Could LO be engaging already?? It's painful to walk


----------



## Princesskell

Woo lots of nesting going on in here! We have just got the keys to our new house so spending the next month before we move in painting, repairing and furnishing! Very exciting but it's giving me sleepless nights wanting to get things done right now!!

My bump is huge today and so tight I really don't think this baby can grow any more!! Xxx


----------



## Jalanis22

I think so geralyn...i have been like that for over a week already...and i feel it more through the night when i wake up to pee....its painful as hell it hurts when i lift my legs to get in the ford explorer lol do you feel that too since you have the same vehicle as me?


----------



## DragonflyWing

I have an appointment with a dietitian tomorrow to talk about my GD diagnosis. :( I have to bring a 3 day food diary with me so they know where I'm starting from, and it's so embarassing! I thought I was eating pretty well, but looking at the actual list, it's just carbs carbs carbs. An average day goes like this:

Breakfast: granola with milk
Snack: grapes
Lunch: bagel with cheese and mustard
Snack: chocolate milk + an apple or strawberries
Dinner: pasta with veggies and sometimes shrimp or chicken, plus garlic bread
Snack: ice cream

That's just a ton of carbs and very little protein! I know I should get more meat in my diet, but we have such a tight grocery budget, and protein is so expensive :(

I'm worried the dietician is going to tell me I can't ever have any sweets and that I have to completely overhaul the food I buy. We're stretched so thin as it is, I'm having anxiety just thinking about it.

Oddly enough, even with such a carb heavy diet, I've been losing weight rather than gaining. I'm down about 10 pounds from pre-pregnancy.


----------



## GeralynB

Jalanis22 said:


> I think so geralyn...i have been like that for over a week already...and i feel it more through the night when i wake up to pee....its painful as hell it hurts when i lift my legs to get in the ford explorer lol do you feel that too since you have the same vehicle as me?

Yes ...it's definitely not easy to get in and out of


----------



## Jalanis22

GeralynB said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> I think so geralyn...i have been like that for over a week already...and i feel it more through the night when i wake up to pee....its painful as hell it hurts when i lift my legs to get in the ford explorer lol do you feel that too since you have the same vehicle as me?
> 
> Yes ...it's definitely not easy to get in and out ofClick to expand...

But once we have these gorgeous babies you will see that the explorer is worth it...i had a focus before with my LO whenshe was a baby and it was hard cause the car was so tiny and crowded but this explorer is worth it...especilly once were done with pelvic pain you will love the truck more like me lol


----------



## GeralynB

Yea there's definitely plenty of room in there


----------



## cncem

DragonflyWing said:


> I have an appointment with a dietitian tomorrow to talk about my GD diagnosis. :( I have to bring a 3 day food diary with me so they know where I'm starting from, and it's so embarassing! I thought I was eating pretty well, but looking at the actual list, it's just carbs carbs carbs. An average day goes like this:
> 
> Breakfast: granola with milk
> Snack: grapes
> Lunch: bagel with cheese and mustard
> Snack: chocolate milk + an apple or strawberries
> Dinner: pasta with veggies and sometimes shrimp or chicken, plus garlic bread
> Snack: ice cream
> 
> That's just a ton of carbs and very little protein! I know I should get more meat in my diet, but we have such a tight grocery budget, and protein is so expensive :(
> 
> I'm worried the dietician is going to tell me I can't ever have any sweets and that I have to completely overhaul the food I buy. We're stretched so thin as it is, I'm having anxiety just thinking about it.
> 
> Oddly enough, even with such a carb heavy diet, I've been losing weight rather than gaining. I'm down about 10 pounds from pre-pregnancy.

I havn't seen my dietician yet, but from what I know your meal plan just needs a few tweaks. For example, and some of this may be wrong, but I had for breakfast scrambled eggs and 1 strip of bacon and a glass of milk (but milk may be out and of course no toast(?)), snack was greek yogurt (don't know if I should buy light) then lunch I had a cup and a half of last nights cabbage and Kielbasa sausage and a glass of water, snack was cheese and crackers and for dinner I had left over brisket and baked beans and unsweet tea. The rest of the family had brisket sandwiches, potatoe salad and baked beans. The hard thing for me is going to be giving up sodas and creamer in my coffee. I already drink unsweet tea so that is not new. I cried today when I thought about not having cake at my baby shower, my best friend is ordering it from my fave bakery same kind as my wedding cake, I'll talk to the doc about that, maybe I can have a small slice? Good luck Dragonflywing, and wish me the same.


----------



## Twinklie12

I got the worst Charley horse in my left calf last night!!!! It still hurts! Ugh.


----------



## GeralynB

Twinklie12 said:


> I got the worst Charley horse in my left calf last night!!!! It still hurts! Ugh.

I got one a couple of weeks agoit hurt for 2 days! Try drinking more water


----------



## Twinklie12

GeralynB said:


> Twinklie12 said:
> 
> 
> I got the worst Charley horse in my left calf last night!!!! It still hurts! Ugh.
> 
> I got one a couple of weeks ago&#8230;it hurt for 2 days! Try drinking more waterClick to expand...

I drink a ton of water already! Probably over 100 ounces a day. Sigh. I've read it can be leg blood vessels getting squished from the bump, lack of megnesium and calcium, etc. But mostly they don't really know. haha. So I'll just try to remedy all of it!


----------



## DragonflyWing

cncem, good luck at your appointment! Mine actually went really well. I feel so much better about the changes I have to make. They're not as drastic as I feared!

Basically, I am allotted a certain amount of carbohydrates per meal/snack, but other than that I can eat most of the same foods I'm already eating. I have to eat 3 meals and 3 snacks every day, and each meal has to have less than 60g carbs and each snack has to have 15-30g. Meats, cheese, eggs, and most veggies don't increase your blood sugar, so those aren't limited.

I have to test my blood sugar 4 times a day, and test my urine in the morning to make sure I'm not producing ketones (which would mean I'm not eating enough). 

I'm actually kind of excited to start making healther choices and tracking everything.


----------



## cncem

Thanks Dragonflywing, I was wondering how it went for you today. I'm trying to put together a grocery list and starting at a blank pad of paper. I'm feeling abit down, It's going to be so hard for me to avoid soda and candy and cake, donuts, breads, pasta, all that. I know it's only for a very short time. I'm looking at the grocery ad trying to figure out what to get and all I see are things I can't have :(. Maybe after I see my dietician things will feel better, I'm just super bummed.


----------



## mandaa1220

Yeah I'm still eating the same types of foods, just monitoring the carb intake and limiting it. Portion control is huge with the GD diet I think.


----------



## MarieMo7

So baby girl just pushed out so hard with her (feet? Arms? Can't tell anymore!) that it actually really hurt! It was on my right side, and my side literally poked out, like pointy. Hurt like hell!!!

And earlier this evening, big sister reared back, fisted balled, and punched me in the eye. WTH? My girls are violent! And apparently mean to their mommy!!!


----------



## Twinklie12

All this GD diet talk got me thinking, what's a normal day look like for you ladies? What do you eat?


----------



## laurarebecca1

Just got back from the midwives and baby is measuring perfectly :) she's also engaged 4/5 so no wonder I can't stop peeing and I am wobbling when I walk! I'm also finding it hard to sit up straight because she's so low down! Midwife couldn't move her head!



Twinklie12 said:


> All this GD diet talk got me thinking, what's a normal day look like for you ladies? What do you eat?

Anything and everything! I am an eating machine!


----------



## Pink Sarah

GD ladies - can u only tell u have GD by the glucose test? My ds was born prem and a good birth weight amongst other things, While in scbu the consultant said it could have been due to GD but was too late to test. This time I have pointed out concerns numerous times and been completely ignored by mw and a registrar. Is there any other way to know or signs to look for? I'm 31 weeks.
Thanks x


----------



## mandaa1220

Pink Sarah said:


> GD ladies - can u only tell u have GD by the glucose test? My ds was born prem and a good birth weight amongst other things, While in scbu the consultant said it could have been due to GD but was too late to test. This time I have pointed out concerns numerous times and been completely ignored by mw and a registrar. Is there any other way to know or signs to look for? I'm 31 weeks.
> Thanks x

My diabetes educator said that most of the signs or symptoms are the same as pregnancy symptoms - like excessive thirst, frequent urination, etc. I can look in the packet I have tonight when I get home from work and tell you more if you'd like.


BTW - since monitoring my carb intake and blood sugars the past 3 days, I've lose almost 2 lbs!


----------



## Pink Sarah

mandaa1220 said:


> Pink Sarah said:
> 
> 
> GD ladies - can u only tell u have GD by the glucose test? My ds was born prem and a good birth weight amongst other things, While in scbu the consultant said it could have been due to GD but was too late to test. This time I have pointed out concerns numerous times and been completely ignored by mw and a registrar. Is there any other way to know or signs to look for? I'm 31 weeks.
> Thanks x
> 
> My diabetes educator said that most of the signs or symptoms are the same as pregnancy symptoms - like excessive thirst, frequent urination, etc. I can look in the packet I have tonight when I get home from work and tell you more if you'd like.
> 
> 
> BTW - since monitoring my carb intake and blood sugars the past 3 days, I've lose almost 2 lbs!Click to expand...

Yes please that would be really helpful. 
That's really good I've put 3 lbs on in last couple of days &#128566;
thank you


----------



## MarieMo7

laurarebecca1 said:


> Twinklie12 said:
> 
> 
> All this GD diet talk got me thinking, what's a normal day look like for you ladies? What do you eat?
> 
> Anything and everything! I am an eating machine!Click to expand...

Um, yeah. ^^ What she said. ^^

I start my morning with a decaf coffee and oatmeal. Lunch is usually leftovers from dinner before, or a salad, or maybe a sandwich from the deli.

I have to have something sweet afterward. Lately it's cake/cookies. HAVE TO HAVE IT. So there's always something sugary then.

Dinner is whatever I have the energy for. Some nights it's sending hubby out to Taco Bell after Chase goes to bed. The other night I made tilapia with rice and roasted green beans. Last night was a giant plate of fruit because that's all that sounded good. 

Most nights end with a spoonful of Nutella, or a bowl of ice cream. 

The sweets craving is really killing me. And carbs. Man I love carbs.


----------



## eyemom

I got by barely on my GTT (139 on the 1 hour). Dr and I had a bit of a laugh about it after I mentioned at my 30 week appt how I'd passed by skin of my teeth. But he said it's pass/fail. I told him I was able to look up my result from last time and I got a 135. He was like, "So that's just how you roll eh?" Glad he's not worried (and really I'm not either), but I've still been trying not to go nuts with the carbs/sweets. I didn't have the cravings with DD1 that I'm having now, but yeah, this time I want to eat alll the carbs and sweets. :dohh:


----------



## Twinklie12

I am definitely hungry all the time now! A normal work day is breakfast of Greek yogurt and strawberries. Then maybe some dried apricots as a morning snack. Lunch is either whatever looks good at the caf: soup or salad or sandwich, sometimes they have nice meals like salmon and veggies or Indian food. Then in the afternoon I am always still hungry. Have almonds and yogurt covered raisins as a snack. chopped up watermelon around 4. Dinner is simple since my DH is picky, something like pork chops, rice, green beans. And I usually end up having cookies or ice cream later! 

I seem to be hungriest in the afternoon. I don't know what I would do without my snack drawer at work! And sweets after dinner are my weakness too. 

Have my glucose test this afternoon. I had eggs, bacon, and a whole wheat English muffin with butter for breakfast. Going out to lunch with my friend shortly and will probably have salad with chicken. Then fast until the test. Will be tough not to snack during the afternoon!


----------



## DragonflyWing

On my new GD eating plan, this is what today looks like for me:

Breakfast- 1/2 cup granola and 1/2 cup milk 
Snack- strawberry greek yogurt
Lunch- big salad with all the fixings and 2 cups of fruit
Snack- protein bar, veggies with dip
Dinner- shrimp stir fry with zucchini and squash, and 1 cup rice
Snack- 1/2 peanut butter sandwich and 1 cup milk

I basically have to eat every 2-2.5 hours all day!


----------



## MarieMo7

After all this sugar talk, I decided to not have my afternoon cookie - just a big salad for lunch.

And then I walked into the breakroom at work, and someone had put out leftover bagels from Panera Bread from a meeting this morning. There was a cinnamon crunch bagel. MY WEAKNESS. So there we go. I had a giant carb- and sugar-filled snack after my healthy lunch. Boo. But I don't regret it one it. It was freaking delicious.

Twinklie, good luck on your test today! Enjoy an extra cookie tonight after dinner :)


----------



## MarieMo7

DragonflyWing said:


> On my new GD eating plan, this is what today looks like for me:
> 
> Breakfast- 1/2 cup granola and 1/2 cup milk
> Snack- strawberry greek yogurt
> Lunch- big salad with all the fixings and 2 cups of fruit
> Snack- protein bar, veggies with dip
> Dinner- shrimp stir fry with zucchini and squash, and 1 cup rice
> Snack- 1/2 peanut butter sandwich and 1 cup milk
> 
> I basically have to eat every 2-2.5 hours all day!

That actually sounds really do-able. And quite tasty. But a lot of work. I know eating health isn't easy, but I see a lot of chopping and cutting in that. We're pregnant, we're working hard enough as it is! LOL.


----------



## apple_20

I know I should eat better, have a real sweet tooth and I indulge :(

But hey last time I'll have such a good excuse to get fat .

TMI Think I lost a bit mucus plug tonight not bloody show or anything so i know it doesn't mean anything. Just interesting as I never lost any with DS such a different experience this time around.

Still waiting to feel hiccups from lo as I remember it being a crazy feeling!


----------



## mwel8819

Well I wanted to update you ladies for anyone that is going for their glucose test soon. I went for my three hour test today and yes it did suck and yes it did hurt after a while. (She poked me all four times in the same arm) The first hour was pure hell after drinking that stuff. I couldn't concentrate and just felt weird. The second and third weren't near as bad and went by rather quickly thankfully. I went in for the fourth stick and she said "The good news is that I've already ran your last three and they were fine so I will call you with the fourth." I was so freaking relieved. She did call me a few minutes ago and I passed with flying colors so even if you fail the one hour you can still pass the three! :))) In fact, 75% of women that fail the 1 hour will pass the 3. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I will say the diet made me feel better though in general. But I'm glad to still get to have my half a pepsi a day. :)


----------



## DragonflyWing

MarieMo7 said:


> That actually sounds really do-able. And quite tasty. But a lot of work. I know eating health isn't easy, but I see a lot of chopping and cutting in that. We're pregnant, we're working hard enough as it is! LOL.

Funny enough, it's no work for me! The salad and fruit came from the cafeteria at work, and the stir fry is DH's job tonight. :D

When it's all up to me, I'm more likely to open a can or something. I'm so lazy when it comes to making myself food!


----------



## mwel8819

DragonflyWing said:


> MarieMo7 said:
> 
> 
> That actually sounds really do-able. And quite tasty. But a lot of work. I know eating health isn't easy, but I see a lot of chopping and cutting in that. We're pregnant, we're working hard enough as it is! LOL.
> 
> Funny enough, it's no work for me! The salad and fruit came from the cafeteria at work, and the stir fry is DH's job tonight. :D
> 
> When it's all up to me, I'm more likely to open a can or something. I'm so lazy when it comes to making myself food!Click to expand...


Me too! I love me some fast food...not because it tastes better but because it is fast. Haha!


----------



## DragonflyWing

mwel8819 said:


> Me too! I love me some fast food...not because it tastes better but because it is fast. Haha!

I know what you mean! Sometimes DH will suggest some kind of involved cooked meal, and I'll suggest just going to Subway instead. He'll argue that by the time we go there and come back, we could have cooked something in the same amount of time. Yeah, but that means I actually have to _make_ it!


----------



## mwel8819

DragonflyWing said:


> mwel8819 said:
> 
> 
> Me too! I love me some fast food...not because it tastes better but because it is fast. Haha!
> 
> I know what you mean! Sometimes DH will suggest some kind of involved cooked meal, and I'll suggest just going to Subway instead. He'll argue that by the time we go there and come back, we could have cooked something in the same amount of time. Yeah, but that means I actually have to _make_ it!Click to expand...


Exactly!!! And i don't believe your hubby...subway is pretty fast but then again it's only 2 min up the road from us. Haha!


----------



## DragonflyWing

I don't believe him either ;). Subway is about 6 miles away for us (we live in a rural area), but my DH has been known to spend 3 hours making a simple recipe.


----------



## cncem

Congrats Mwel! I always failed my one hour so no surprise there but I always passed the 3 hour (was 4 hour for me, they have changed it I guess in the last 6 years idk) but this time failed. I havn't seen my dietician. I was talking to my mom and her doctor told her today she officially doesn't have diabetes anymore, I didn't know you could stop having it, but she has lost alot of weight and drinks diet colas and eats healthier now. Mom told me not to cut out sugar completely, only gradually. She did when she was first diagnosed and got real sick. I like the part about getting to eat a little something every couple hours. It's basically like the Atkins diet it seems like, lots of protein very little to no carbs and sugar. I'm doing pretty good with it so far. It's not so bad.


----------



## mwel8819

cncem said:


> Congrats Mwel! I always failed my one hour so no surprise there but I always passed the 3 hour (was 4 hour for me, they have changed it I guess in the last 6 years idk) but this time failed. I havn't seen my dietician. I was talking to my mom and her doctor told her today she officially doesn't have diabetes anymore, I didn't know you could stop having it, but she has lost alot of weight and drinks diet colas and eats healthier now. Mom told me not to cut out sugar completely, only gradually. She did when she was first diagnosed and got real sick. I like the part about getting to eat a little something every couple hours. It's basically like the Atkins diet it seems like, lots of protein very little to no carbs and sugar. I'm doing pretty good with it so far. It's not so bad.

It wasn't too hard to follow the diet and it did make me feel better. It will keep you healthy for sure. :)


----------



## Missyann

I eat every 2 hours until after lunch and then I'm not all that hungry for dinner. 

We have our baby shower this weekend. I'm looking forward to that since some college friends of mine that I have net seen in a while are coming. But the whole thing is shadowed by the funeral I'll be going to a couple days later. My grandma died this afternoon and I'm sad my son will never get to meet his great grandma.


----------



## mandaa1220

Missyann - I'm sorry to hear about your grandma, but enjoy your baby shower! Mines not for another like 6 weeks!

Those of you who have GD - how many calories a day do you estimate you're eating? I'm concerned that I'm eating too few calories since counting carbohydrates instead, but feel fine at the end of the night.


----------



## GeralynB

Had a very busy day yesterday...had our 1st of 5 Bradley Method classes and then my baby shower was in the afternoon. We got a ton of stuff! Now I'll have to sort and organize everything. I was exhausted by the end of the day. But now of course I woke up at 4:30am to use the bathroom and can't fall back asleep


----------



## cncem

mandaa1220 said:


> Missyann - I'm sorry to hear about your grandma, but enjoy your baby shower! Mines not for another like 6 weeks!
> 
> Those of you who have GD - how many calories a day do you estimate you're eating? I'm concerned that I'm eating too few calories since counting carbohydrates instead, but feel fine at the end of the night.

Mandaa, I don't see my dietician till Wednesday but I've been doing the best I can, just cutting out any sugar and breads etc. I'm not sure about calories, I've been just focusing on carbs and sugars in the foods like the greek yogurt that tell you whats all in it. I'm sorry I can't be of more help. I may know more about calories and stuff after Wednesday though. 

That is awesome Geralyn! Mine is Oct 11 and I'm really looking forward to it, although I keep buying baby clothes and other things here and there and then tell myself to stop it until after baby shower, lol. After the shower my husband and I are going shopping for all the things we still need, like baby furniture wise. I'm lucky that this time around I have alot of friends (well, my husband has alot of friends who have wives that are now my friends, lol) and we have alot of things passed down to us from their babies. I have a beautiful swing and a side of the bed sleeper thing, and a baby Einstein jumper thing that I love. My mother in law is going to buy the crib and possibly the stroller too. At this point I'm just thinking aloud, lol.

Missyann, I'm sorry to hear about your grandmother and know how you feel. I lost my grandmother a few months ago and then last month my step dad passed away.


----------



## Selaphyna

31 weeks yesterday, and starting to get nervous about what all still needs to be done before he gets here. I need to write a list of things that I need to buy for my hospital bag, and what all needs to get packed. We still need to get the carriers as well as the pack 'n play.

I was up late last night (til about 2 or 3) due to heartburn. I had already taken a zantac at 10pm or so, so I couldn't take another one. It was horrible. Today I went out and bought the chewable tums antacids, helped for a bit...I got HB again about 3 hours later. I'm serious this child better coming out looking like a wookie, with how much hb I've had since 1st tri.

Works getting more stressful. Found out the guy who works directly below me, is leaving up this coming friday. Didn't even bother to put his two weeks in, and my GM actually had to get it out of him when his last day was going to be. Then my GM was going to take a vacation next week, but may post pone it due to being short staffed. And then who knows when Pickle will decide to make an appearance, and I'll be leaving them shortly too, not sure if I'm going back, which part of me feels bad about.

We may have settled on a name....Eryc Alexander (or Aryek Alexander). I like the second better, but we will see. Or we will use Alexander as the first name. At least we have more of an idea now.


----------



## Twinklie12

Baby showers starting for everyone is fun! Mine is Oct 4th. DH and I also plan to go shopping the weekend after once we see what else we need. My mom got a bunch of cute hand me down clothes from a friend, and my MIL bought a bunch of cute clothes from a consignment shop, so I am feeling like I have a good amount of clothes to start. I bought some super cute outfits for going home from the hospital and such. Girl clothes are hard to resist!

Hoping to hear my GD test results tomorrow, FX!


----------



## salu_34

Baby girl has been kicking me in the ribs all day, lol. But I love the feeling of feeling her move around inside.

Baby shower for me is Sept 27th. I'm not loozing forward to being the center of attention that's for sure. OH and I plan on getting the stuff we didn't get, but need, after the shower as well. We know a couple of people are getting us money so we're just going to use that to help us pay for everything else.


----------



## mandaa1220

Jealous of all you ladies with your showers... mine won't be until I'm 36 weeks!


----------



## DissySunshine

Thinking of my cousin today. She was diagnosed with GD a few weeks back and had her due date of October 25th moved up to the 13th, with expectations that he would probably be here no later than the 4th...her waters just broke today, so she is waiting in the hospital for further information. Hoping she and baby Owen do just fine!


----------



## Jalanis22

Cant sleep, im hungry, hot flashes, back pain during the night all sucks!!!


----------



## Missyann

The shower was a lot of fun, but I was exhausted afterwards. Baby registry was completely bought with only one duplicate. SIL set up a onesie station for guests to decorate them with iron-ons, etc. we ended up with some very cute and creative ones. I think we are set on clothes now for the first 6 months.


----------



## Selaphyna

I feel like absolute crap today :(

HB came to a head last night, even after taking the chewables. I was up a couple times getting sick. Woke up again this morning getting sick. Ended up calling in to work, where I know my boss isn't too happy, but he'll have to deal with it.


----------



## GeralynB

Have our maternity pics later tonight on the beach. I ho


----------



## GeralynB

We have our maternity pics later tonight on the beach. I hope it's a nice sunset


----------



## MarieMo7

Oh my gosh, I'm thinking about her!!!
I have a friend whose water broke at exactly 34 weeks - baby did perfectly fine, was born little but only had to stay 1 extra night due to jaundice. Other than that, she's done amazing. Hope all goes well for your cousin and her little man!


----------



## Selaphyna

DissySunshine said:


> Thinking of my cousin today. She was diagnosed with GD a few weeks back and had her due date of October 25th moved up to the 13th, with expectations that he would probably be here no later than the 4th...her waters just broke today, so she is waiting in the hospital for further information. Hoping she and baby Owen do just fine!

Dissy, any update on your cousin? I keeping her and baby in my thoughts. Wishing her the best.


----------



## cncem

Oh Dissy I'm sorry, I'll keep her and her son in my thoughts. The good thing is he'll be okay. My son was born at 35 weeks and was small, 4 lbs 11 oz, but that might have been due to the blood disorder he inherited from his father that I later found out about. He did awesome, no problems except the pneumonia at birth, antibiotics took care of that, and jaundice, but again was probably due to his blood disorder. He came out breathing on his own, didn't need oxygen. Good luck to her, she'll be just fine. (I like to always think positive and see the good in a situation).

Missyann that is great! I can't wait for mine. 

I'm sorry your not feeling well selaphyna, take it easy lady.


----------



## DragonflyWing

mandaa1220 said:


> Those of you who have GD - how many calories a day do you estimate you're eating? I'm concerned that I'm eating too few calories since counting carbohydrates instead, but feel fine at the end of the night.


I put my food into a calorie tracker to see, and it came out to about 2100 calories, as long as I get in all my meals and snacks. That actually is a bit low for me, calorieking shows me I need about 2450 calories to maintain my weight...but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Twinklie12

Dissy, thinking about your cousin!

Got the call and I passed my glucose test so no GD, hooray! Got a 102, and 139 or under is passing. Phew. I celebrated with some gum drops... woops! :) hehe


----------



## cncem

Congrats Twinklie!! I'm so craving a soda right now, just a sip or two :(


----------



## mwel8819

Twinklie12 said:


> Dissy, thinking about your cousin!
> 
> Got the call and I passed my glucose test so no GD, hooray! Got a 102, and 139 or under is passing. Phew. I celebrated with some gum drops... woops! :) hehe

Congrats!!!


----------



## mwel8819

DissySunshine said:


> Thinking of my cousin today. She was diagnosed with GD a few weeks back and had her due date of October 25th moved up to the 13th, with expectations that he would probably be here no later than the 4th...her waters just broke today, so she is waiting in the hospital for further information. Hoping she and baby Owen do just fine!

Ohhh Dissy, I'm praying. Please let me know how she is doing!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Dissy I have my fingers crossed!

I'm lucky enough to have 2 baby showers :) one organised by my friends and one organised by my mum and her friend. I have a weekend full with one on the 20th and the other 21st September...I cannot wait!!!

Got a funny tummy tonight and for the past week I have been so gassy (ewww!) anyone else suffering with this?


----------



## eyemom

Yes to the gassy. :(


----------



## mwel8819

Yes I feel so uncomfortable now a days...it just happened in the last week I swear. I was fine before then. Now I feel like she is just trying to get out and stretching everything she can. :( And yes, gassy..that too. Or heartburn...I'm not sleeping good because of heartburn.

On a happy note! I wanted to share my 4D pic with you. We got about 54 pictures but this one is my favorite.
 



Attached Files:







sweet.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## DissySunshine

She's been stuck at about 5 dilation-wise for the last few hours. So far she's comfortable, though, and the doctors don't seem too concerned. Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## mwel8819

DissySunshine said:


> She's been stuck at about 5 dilation-wise for the last few hours. So far she's comfortable, though, and the doctors don't seem too concerned. Thanks for the kind words!

That is wonderful news.


----------



## Pussy Galore

Dissy - that is great news, keep us posted?!

Mwel - that is a fab picture... aren't they amazing :cloud9:

Twinklie - congrats on the GD text.. I passed mine too and was so relieved :)

My LO has her first day at school today - I am incredibly nervous but excited all the same! It is great that she has something so special going on her life in view of the pending arrival of this one!


----------



## salu_34

Anyone else finding it super hard to find a position to sleep in? Last night LO was so active that no matter what position I put myself in, I couldn't get comfortable. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE when I can feel her moving around, just not when I'm exhausted as all hell, lol.

My dad's side all chipped in and got us a glider from Babies R Us. We'll it got delivered yesterday. Turns out they delivered the wrong item. All slips attached to the box side glider, but when OH opened it to put it together, he noticed it was a crib! Needless to say we were not happy. Now we have to wait for them to email us return labels to send it back. My aunt who arranged it all was not happy at all !


----------



## mwel8819

salu_34 said:


> Anyone else finding it super hard to find a position to sleep in? Last night LO was so active that no matter what position I put myself in, I couldn't get comfortable. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE when I can feel her moving around, just not when I'm exhausted as all hell, lol.
> 
> My dad's side all chipped in and got us a glider from Babies R Us. We'll it got delivered yesterday. Turns out they delivered the wrong item. All slips attached to the box side glider, but when OH opened it to put it together, he noticed it was a crib! Needless to say we were not happy. Now we have to wait for them to email us return labels to send it back. My aunt who arranged it all was not happy at all !


Yes!!! I can't find a comfortable position at all but she is very still at night...that's not my problem. My problem is my tummy feels like it is being pulled down by gravity and it's so uncomfortable. I think I'm going to have to find me a new pillow. I've been using one under my belly but it's not working any more...just seems to get flatter and flatter. I'm going to do some research today and find out what the best pregnancy pillow is that isn't top dollar of course. Any suggestions?!:shrug:

That was really sweet of your family to go in for the glider. I have to figure out where I'm going to get mine. I'm sorry they sent you the wrong thing, that would be infuriating. :hugs:


----------



## apple_20

I second the uncomfortable ergh. Between SPD and Braxton hicks I feel very useless.

Mwel love that scan pic it's very clear!


----------



## mwel8819

apple_20 said:


> I second the uncomfortable ergh. Between SPD and Braxton hicks I feel very useless.
> 
> Mwel love that scan pic it's very clear!



Thank you! We went to a place called 4D mommies. They specialize in ultrasounds only for entertainment purposes. They do really good at getting very clear pictures. :) They make you drink double the water you usually would a week before the ultrasound. You get a CD (with over 50 pics), a DVD of the session, and I got a heartbeat buddy too so I can listen to her heartbeat anytime I want and it's inside a cute little stuffed giraffe toy. :)


----------



## salu_34

mwel8819 said:


> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else finding it super hard to find a position to sleep in? Last night LO was so active that no matter what position I put myself in, I couldn't get comfortable. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE when I can feel her moving around, just not when I'm exhausted as all hell, lol.
> 
> My dad's side all chipped in and got us a glider from Babies R Us. We'll it got delivered yesterday. Turns out they delivered the wrong item. All slips attached to the box side glider, but when OH opened it to put it together, he noticed it was a crib! Needless to say we were not happy. Now we have to wait for them to email us return labels to send it back. My aunt who arranged it all was not happy at all !
> 
> 
> Yes!!! I can't find a comfortable position at all but she is very still at night...that's not my problem. My problem is my tummy feels like it is being pulled down by gravity and it's so uncomfortable. I think I'm going to have to find me a new pillow. I've been using one under my belly but it's not working any more...just seems to get flatter and flatter. I'm going to do some research today and find out what the best pregnancy pillow is that isn't top dollar of course. Any suggestions?!:shrug:
> 
> That was really sweet of your family to go in for the glider. I have to figure out where I'm going to get mine. I'm sorry they sent you the wrong thing, that would be infuriating. :hugs:Click to expand...

I have no ideas on the pillows. The one I have I stopped using because it too got flat and squished form where my legs were wrapped around it ! 

I think OHs mom was more upset about the mess up than we were. We kept telling her they are going to take care of It lol.


----------



## Jalanis22

40lbs!!!:cry:

I cant stop eating sweets! But its so weird how with my girl i ate eveything and gained 45 total and right now with this one im still eating junk food but wayyyyy less than with her and im still gaining more! Anyways besides dr telling me to cut back om sweets and coke, on thursday i will have 7 weeks left!


----------



## Twinklie12

I definitely don't sleep that well. I toss and turn, but since the bump is so big at this point, it's difficult to toss and turn! I also get hot really easily, and pee a few times a night. I love the support of the pregnancy pillow but I also get tangled up in it and it's harder to get out of bed to pee or turn to my other side. Fun stuff!


----------



## salu_34

Twinklie12 said:


> I definitely don't sleep that well. I toss and turn, but since the bump is so big at this point, it's difficult to toss and turn! I also get hot really easily, and pee a few times a night. I love the support of the pregnancy pillow but I also get tangled up in it and it's harder to get out of bed to pee or turn to my other side. Fun stuff!

Haha, that's why I stopped using my pregnancy pillow. It would get caught in the comforter and then I'd be flailing to get out of it. Now that I'm bigger and my pelvic area tends to hurt while I sleep it's harder to move from side to side during the night. Getting up to pee is the worst. We're in the basement so not only does it take me a while to get outta bed, but I habe to walk up the stairs to the bathroom :wacko:


----------



## MissyLissy

I've been kinda MIA for the last little bit. I had a bit of a scare with my son. We went in last routine growth ultrasound last week and his ventricle in his brain was measuring 11mm when they want it under 10. They sat us down with the genetic counselor and everything and explained that it was only mildly enlarged, he's a big boy to begin with and this could just be his normal, and 90% chance he'd have normal development. However, there was (is?) a 10% chance he'd have developmental delays. They told me they'd need to schedule a more in depth ultrasound to look more closely at all the structures of his brain. Initially they wanted to wait to do this at my 32 week ultrasound next month, but I went into panic mode. This was not even an issue at my previous scans and if it weren't for twins, I would have never known it was a potential issue as I wouldn't be having these repeat ultrasounds. Needless to say, I was an emotional wreck- they really scared me. Seriously- they were talking to me about special Ed, group homes when he is an adult, possible blockages in the brain, chromosomal abnormalities, etc. Way over the top scary stuff for a 10% chance of there actually being something wrong. I called the genetic counselor late last week in tears and she got the perinatologist to move up my scan to today because there was no way I could handle a month in complete limbo.

Thank God, the scan today went well. Declan's brain looks totally normal outside of a slightly enlarged ventricle (measuring smaller today at 10.3, not 11). The perinatologist thinks it's just due to him being a big baby with a large head (no shock there, my DH has a HUGE head). I'm not completely out of the woods and will continue to have follow ups, but it's looking ok. It's also possible that my pediatrician will order a MRI or other follow up for Declan after he is born just to be on the safe side. Not a fun week though. Sometimes all this technology and information is just over the top. This probably minor issue would have gone completely unnoticed if it weren't for all my extra scans and I could have/would have been saved the worry.

On a nicer note, both babies are now head down right at my cervix. Declan was hugging his sister and they had their heads pressed up together. Totally adorable!


----------



## Princesskell

Sorry for your worry Missy :hugs: fingers crossed Declan is doing just fine in there xxx

I'm not too gassy, but am finding it quite hard to sleep. It's the heartburn keeping me awake though, I'm now on 4 pillows, I might as well sleep up in a chair :dohh:


----------



## GeralynB

Aww sorry for all the worry Missy. Hopefully it's just like they said and he's just a big baby.


----------



## DissySunshine

My cousin delivered her little boy Owen Ray yesterday at 5:30 PM. He weighed just under 6 pounds and was 18 inches long! Perfectly healthy and the family is happy and resting. He would have been a very big baby if he had lasted 5 more weeks!!

As for me, I had a cardiologist's appointment today for my skipping heartbeats. I guess it's fairly common for pregnant women to experience, but I have an echocardiogram on Monday to rule out any abnormalities. My husband went with me, and when they laid me back to hook up the EKG we FINALLY got to share the freaky/awesome/out of this world sight of my little lady pushing against my stomach! She didn't really like the tests because she would not stop bumping up against the wires.


----------



## Pussy Galore

Great news Dissy :)

And sorry about your worry Missy.. but it all sounds really hopeful in the end. I am having extra scans too and whilst it is lovely to see the LO again, each scan throws up something to worry about :wacko:


----------



## MarieMo7

*Dissy* - that's great news! Wow, that early and almost 6lbs?? That would have been a huge baby, LOL! Congrats to her, hope everyone is doing well.

*Missy* - so sorry to hear about the worries. That must be so frustrating! But, glad to hear Declan is alright, and babies are getting into position! You're just a few weeks out now, right? Assuming that you deliver early - is your doc still thinking you'll be around 34 weeks?

AFM - 30 weeks today, yay! 3/4 of the way there. Very excited. I'm trying really, really hard to not complain about this pregnancy, even though I want to real bad! I know it's my last pregnancy, and I want to really enjoy every last minute of it. It doesn't help that work is crazy busy right now and the time is just flying by - SO much faster than with my first! No nursery or Big Sister room yet - hopefully this weekend. Haven't taken out Chase's newborn clothes yet to see what else we might need. A friend is bugging me about a "sprinkle" and I still need to get back with her. I NEED MORE TIME! GAH!

Reese is still spinning, so goes between head-down and transverse. I don't know where and when she'll land. Back pain is a little more constant, though not near as bad as with my first. Difficulty breathing at times. I get exhausted QUICKLY (all it took last night was making dinner and folding ONE load of laundry). And she's moving all. the. freaking. time. LOL. I even scolded her during a meeting yesterday in front of my boss because she was kicking me HARD! Luckily I work around all women/moms so nobody cared!

On a side note, I could live off of hot & sour soup, and chocolate bars of any kind. I'm trying to be good and eat only home-cooked stuff this week, no eating out. Monday and Tuesday are down. Let's see how i do the rest of the week :)


----------



## MissyLissy

Thanks ladies. I'm feeling more confident now that baby boy will be just fine. The perinatologist stressed they really don't start to worry until the ventricles get to be 12 or 13 mm and so long as Declan's stay stable at 10mm-11mm he is very likely completely fine. They are just being overly cautious. This won't stop me from worrying before my next scan at 32 weeks though! 

Mariemo, my doctor thinks it's likely I'll have these babies sometime between 34-36 weeks. Obviously the longer they bake the better. I still have my scheduled c-section set for 38 weeks, but that's probably unlikely. Coming quick!


----------



## cncem

Missy, good news that everything is ok with Declan I agree sometimes technology is not so much a blessing. How is your gd? 

I went to see the specialist today, Macie is doing great head down at the moment, weighs 3 pounds 11 ounces, heart rate 141 bpm. As for me I've lost 2 pounds these last two weeks eating No carbs, pretty drastic but I didn't know what I could and couldn't have. I talked to the dietician today and she told me what all I can and can't have, turns out I can have carbs in moderation, but better choices like wheat or whole grain instead of white bread, or brown rice instead of white rice things like that, and of course eat every couple hours and they gave me a meter to check my blood sugar an hour after ever meal and first thing in the morning before I eat anything. This whole thing is not so bad and I'm going to continue eating like this after Macie is born, it seems to be helping with weight and maybe I'll lose the baby weight this way. I still do moderate exercise too. 

Dissy, yay for your cousin!! Under 6 pounds is a real good weight for 35 weeks was it? My son was born at 35 weeks and weighed 4 pounds 11 ounces. So glad he is healthy and everything is okay. I'm off to pick my son up from school, you ladies have a lovely day!

And Mariemo, happy 30 weeks, I'm the same and getting nervous that it is getting close. Single digit weeks for me, 9 weeks to go. (induction at 39 weeks).


----------



## MissyLissy

cncem said:


> Missy, good news that everything is ok with Declan I agree sometimes technology is not so much a blessing. How is your gd? .

My GD has been easily controlled. My numbers are consistently low even when I cheat a little. Not good I know but hard not to cheat once in a while when your numbers are way below the cut off line after eating... I admit I've gone a little lax with the diet because of this. I find the only thing that spikes my numbers is milk, which is my fave and makes me sad, but I'm dealing. How is it going for you? Definitely not fun, but also not the worse scare I've had this pregnancy! How is your BP doing? Mines been pretty stable in the high range, but no signs of Pre-E yet, Thank Goodness! I go in tomorrow again for my weekly check.


----------



## Twinklie12

Missy so sorry for all of the worry. I really bet it's all going to be fine. I agree that all this technology sometimes gives us information that is enough to make us worry but in the end is really nothing! I bet little Declan is going to be perfect. :hugs:


----------



## cncem

MissyLissy said:


> cncem said:
> 
> 
> Missy, good news that everything is ok with Declan I agree sometimes technology is not so much a blessing. How is your gd? .
> 
> My GD has been easily controlled. My numbers are consistently low even when I cheat a little. Not good I know but hard not to cheat once in a while when your numbers are way below the cut off line after eating... I admit I've gone a little lax with the diet because of this. I find the only thing that spikes my numbers is milk, which is my fave and makes me sad, but I'm dealing. How is it going for you? Definitely not fun, but also not the worse scare I've had this pregnancy! How is your BP doing? Mines been pretty stable in the high range, but no signs of Pre-E yet, Thank Goodness! I go in tomorrow again for my weekly check.Click to expand...

My glucose reading today at the doc's office was 80 after a 4 hour fast (not intentional, I just forgot to eat since 8 this morning) and then when I checked it one hour after lunch it was 130 which my goal was less than 140 an hour after lunch, so far so good. I have been cutting carbs and sugars like a nazi all week and found out today that wasn't neccesary, I could have things in moderation, well obviously not soda or candy. It's ok to cheat a little from time to time, in moderation of course. My bp has gone back down to the 125s over 70s-80s range, which is good for me, and again I'm not sure but I think this carb free diet I've been on has helped with that. No, it's not the worst thing, apart from having to test my blood, I don't like that part, but the diet I can deal with. Doc even said I can have a small piece of my baby shower cake so I'm happy. Good about the no signs of pre e for you! I hope you can cook those baby's for as long as possible. Good luck on your weekly checkup tomorrow!


----------



## salu_34

Currently waiting to get my blood taken for my Glucose test. Wasn't that bad tasting, lol. 
Baby is head down now, how they can figure that out I'll never know ! Got my papers from my OB to pre-register for the hospital. And now my biweekly appintments start !


----------



## Twinklie12

Good luck, Salu! I also didn't really mind the drink. I had orange flavor and thought it was fine.


----------



## MarieMo7

In case you have more kids - the orange flavor is the best :)
I had the fruit punch and it wasn't great. I haven't heard great things about the lemon-lime ones either. 

Salu, on weekly appointments arleady? Wow, they don't start mine weekly till 36 weeks :) How exciting!


----------



## mwel8819

salu_34 said:


> Currently waiting to get my blood taken for my Glucose test. Wasn't that bad tasting, lol.
> Baby is head down now, how they can figure that out I'll never know ! Got my papers from my OB to pre-register for the hospital. And now my birthday weekly appintments start !

Good luck! Yeah my weekly don't start until 36 as well. I just now got put on bi weekly appointments.


----------



## salu_34

Haha ya I'm on biweekly appointments now too. Stupid auto correct decided to take over my phone when I wrote that lol.
I didn't have an option for flavor. It was the orange stuff. Not bad at all and it was super cold which made it a lot easier !


----------



## Jalanis22

The orange flavor didnt taste as bad BUT to me it did because i had to drink it in 3 minutes !! On the bright side 7 weeks more and ready to meet my baby boy! He has his halloween outfit already.


----------



## GeralynB

Jalanis22 said:


> The orange flavor didnt taste as bad BUT to me it did because i had to drink it in 3 minutes !! On the bright side 7 weeks more and ready to meet my baby boy! He has his halloween outfit already.

I didn't buy a Halloween outfit because I'm convinced he'll come late and be a November baby


----------



## Jalanis22

GeralynB said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> The orange flavor didnt taste as bad BUT to me it did because i had to drink it in 3 minutes !! On the bright side 7 weeks more and ready to meet my baby boy! He has his halloween outfit already.
> 
> I didn't buy a Halloween outfit because I'm convinced he'll come late and be a November babyClick to expand...

Aww well with my girl i delivered her at 38+4....and this one its scheduled delivery at 39wks and thats only if he doesnt decide to come out earlier like his sister..but other than that at 39wks.


----------



## cncem

Good luck Salu!! I had the lemon lime one for my 1 hour, I had it at 16 weeks and passed then at 28 weeks and failed that one. The 3 hour I had orange, it had more sugar than the one hour test one did, and they weren't that bad.


----------



## DragonflyWing

I got a confirmed c-section date! Unless he decides to come early, baby's birthday will be November 17th :). That is 39 weeks exactly. 

Last night was rough, the pelvic girdle pain is really ramping up. It was really difficult to perform even the most basic tasks...anything that utilizes those joints is very painful. I felt like an ooooold woman trying to get in and out of bed.


----------



## MissyLissy

I got thrown for a bit of a loop today at the doctors! She said both babies are in perfect position for a VBAC and she's comfortable trying that with me if I want. This whole pregnancy I just assumed and came to terms with the c-section. What to do? What to do? She also moved my c-section date up to November 4th (Election Day in USA), because she just thinks November 11th (my previous section date) is unrealistic. Of course she said if I opt for the VBAC, they'll just induce on 11/4 instead of the section. If I make it to 11/4 I will be 37+1. I'm still thinking these babies are going to be October babies, but I guess we'll see.


----------



## MarieMo7

DragonflyWing said:


> I got a confirmed c-section date! Unless he decides to come early, baby's birthday will be November 17th :). That is 39 weeks exactly.
> 
> Last night was rough, the pelvic girdle pain is really ramping up. It was really difficult to perform even the most basic tasks...anything that utilizes those joints is very painful. I felt like an ooooold woman trying to get in and out of bed.

If I have to have a repeat section, I want the 17th to be our date too :). Still hoping I can I VBAC and she'll come when she wants, but the 17th would be perfect. I'm the 7th, DH is 17th, DD1 is 27th. I just think it'd be cool to have another "7" date. 

I'm sorry if you've already talked about this, but can I ask why you're having a planned section? I'm just curious.


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## Twinklie12

I am 29 weeks and haven't done any final preparations yet. But I feel like it will all get done in due time. We picked our daycare out, and I think I've decided on a pediatrician (need to do the official meet and greet but pretty much decided). I'm registered to deliver at the hospital and have all of our classes signed up (Childbirth, breastfeeding, etc.). The nursery is painted except for the stencil accent wall which we are doing this weekend. Then we just have to put the furniture together and it will be like 90% complete - my special order glider came in early so we even already have that. My shower is October 4th, so after that I can see what I still need and do some final shopping trips, install the car seat bases, get some nursing bras, pack my bag, etc. 

It's getting close for all of us!!!


----------



## salu_34

No final preps done yet. We're are 90% done cleaning the nursery. I'm hoping by mid next week we can have it empty so we can start to paint. Car seat I will probably get installed in October sometime. When I got my hospital papers from my OB yestetday there wad a list of what to pack in your hospital bag, so that will be helpful. 
I'm being forced to take my mat leave 2 weeks earlier than I wanted. I work at a home daycare my boss goes to work full time and I watch the kids in her house). And she's just not pulling in the money she anticipated so she's closing on Oct 17th. It kind of sucks cause I'll be on mat leave leave foe more than a month before Olivia is due. But there's really not much I can do. It'll just give me more time to do finishing touches on things and clean more. But man I'm going to go stir crazy ! I hate being at home and bored !!


----------



## DragonflyWing

MarieMo7 said:


> I'm sorry if you've already talked about this, but can I ask why you're having a planned section? I'm just curious.

I had an EMCS with the twins, and since it's been less than 2 years since I had them, the doctor said a VBAC might not be the best choice. She did give me the option to try, but for various reasons I decided to stick with the repeat c-section. I'm ok with that, especially because my parents need to fly here from the east coast, and it's easier to work around a set date.


----------



## MarieMo7

DragonflyWing said:


> MarieMo7 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if you've already talked about this, but can I ask why you're having a planned section? I'm just curious.
> 
> I had an EMCS with the twins, and since it's been less than 2 years since I had them, the doctor said a VBAC might not be the best choice. She did give me the option to try, but for various reasons I decided to stick with the repeat c-section. I'm ok with that, especially because my parents need to fly here from the east coast, and it's easier to work around a set date.Click to expand...

Thanks. I'm still undecided on VBAC versus RCS so I'm just curious as to what others are doing :)


----------



## MarieMo7

Nursery and big sister's rooms are being painted TODAY!
MIL is in town this weekend to help paint and get everything set up. God I love her. She came in last night while I was putting Chase to bed, and when I came out, she'd finished folding a full basket of laundry I'd just started working on. Bless her, bless her, bless her. I love when she visits!
I'm a little bummed because she's going back to work FT in a few weeks - she's a hairdresser and used to work every other week, she and another lady shared a booth. The other lady is retiring so my MIL is taking every week. It's awesome for her and I know she'll enjoy it, but selfishly I'd like her to be able to come and visit more. She and Chase have this amazing bond/connection, but she lives 3.5 hours away so they don't see each other much. We'll have to make more effort to go up and visit her, but it's harder with 2 little ones :(

Other than the paint today, no other prep has happened around here! LOL. I don't know if it's 2nd-time-mom thing, or if I'm just too damned busy to even think about it. Or if I'll be going into labor going "oh shit, I don't have any clean clothes for this kid to wear home!"


----------



## DissySunshine

salu_34 said:


> When I got my hospital papers from my OB yestetday there wad a list of what to pack in your hospital bag, so that will be helpful.

Mind sharing? :flower: I have no clue what the essentials are, and every list I've seen seems WAY massive! 
Olivia is a beautiful name, by the way!


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## mandaa1220

I have not done final preparations at all either. On my pregnancy app, it said last week that I should start planning my birth plan, so I think that I'll make a list of things that need to get done before my son is born and prioritize that way.

Anyone else suffering with some bad lower back pain / sciatica? It started the past few days and goes from mild to really painful on and off. I'm having trouble walking, getting up and back in my chair at work, etc. I'm trying a heating pad today and my midwife said to try some pelvic tilts to move the baby a little bit.


----------



## salu_34

DissySunshine said:


> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> When I got my hospital papers from my OB yestetday there wad a list of what to pack in your hospital bag, so that will be helpful.
> 
> Mind sharing? :flower: I have no clue what the essentials are, and every list I've seen seems WAY massive!
> Olivia is a beautiful name, by the way!Click to expand...

Trying to remember off the top of my head as the paper is at home. 
Slippers, pads, diapers (apparently my hospital doesn't supply pads or diapers, but I've heard otherwise), underwear (granny panties !), lip chap, night gown. I'll write the rest on here when I get home tonight. 
I asked my OB if I need to do a birth plan - he plain out saidno. Lol. He said half the time it doesn't end up getting followed anyways. The more complicated it is, you're more than likely to have a c-section. He said if you want drugs, tell them as soon as you get there lol. 
I may still write one up just to be on the safe side. I found a template for one off of Pintrest.


----------



## MarieMo7

salu_34 said:


> I asked my OB if I need to do a birth plan - he plain out saidno. Lol. He said half the time it doesn't end up getting followed anyways. The more complicated it is, you're more than likely to have a c-section. He said if you want drugs, tell them as soon as you get there lol.
> I may still write one up just to be on the safe side. I found a template for one off of Pintrest.

I think it's important to have a birth plan _*if*_ there is something you adamantly want/don't want during your labor & delivery - but just as important is having your birthing partner/spouse be your advocate. So things that you would make you feel like you've "failed" down the road. Like, if you adamantly want a med-free birth, put that in your birth plan and make sure hubby knows that even if you beg for it, NO, you don't want an epidural. Or if you want your water to break naturally and not be broken for you, etc. 

Other than that, if you're comfortable with whatever intervention or aide the doctor recommends, then no, there's probably no need for a birth plan. I didn't really have an opinion on most things, except that I wanted to nurse my baby and wanted to do skin-to-skin as soon as possible. I would have freaked the freak out if they took my baby out of the room unless it was medically necessary. So, those are things my hubby knew, and knew to fight for if needed.

I am very lucky that our hospital is one of the top-rated in the state for best places to have a baby, and they're one of a small number of facilities designated as "baby-friendly" - that means their standard of care involves immediate skin-to-skin, breastfeeding, no pacifiers, rooming in unless requested otherwise, etc. It's in their policy that (unless the mother requests otherwise or the baby is medically unable to do so), mothers initiate breastfeeding no more than one hour after birth. They don't allow formula company advertisements and don't allow brands on any of their documentation, if the mother chooses to formula-feed. I really love this hospital and, even though it's no longer the closest one to us, we're going back there for this reason. They rock.


----------



## MarieMo7

And OMG yes please bring granny panties to the hospital, with a really high waist. I had a c-section and everything hit right on my scar, except for those good ol' grannies. And I didn't buy any before going to the hospital, so I had to send my BFF to Target to buy me some before she came to visit baby. I'm sure she loved me for that one :)


----------



## Jalanis22

Ladies quick ques...? Im not a daily coffee drinker but i've noticed that when i do drink coffee im not sure if its braxton hicks what im feeling. Ive never had them before so not sure what to look or feel like...my "braxton hicks" feel like slight pressure but no pain down there...but its only after i drink coffee then it goes away and thats it. I called nurse and she said to not drink anymore til i speak to the dr and if i keep having them thry will see me, but i dont have them so i doubt it...it just happens when i drink coffee and then thats all.


----------



## MissyLissy

We are beginning final prep. I finally picked a pediatrician, the nursery is painted and coming along, I have shower #2 tomorrow and after that, we'll buy the odds and ends of everything else we need. We only have two baby classes left (completed birth classes and infant CPR), just need to finish the breast feeding class and one more infant care class, and we toured the hospital. I still need to pack my hospital bag, but I'll get on that next week I think. The biggest thing we still need to do and keep putting off is trading in my little Ford Focus for a bigger car. Not looking forward to that at all. My car is only a year old and I know we are going to loose money on it. I'm also not looking forward to the bigger car payment- but two car seats just aren't happening in either of our vehicles. Boo.


----------



## DragonflyWing

MissyLissy said:


> We are beginning final prep. I finally picked a pediatrician, the nursery is painted and coming along, I have shower #2 tomorrow and after that, we'll buy the odds and ends of everything else we need. We only have two baby classes left (completed birth classes and infant CPR), just need to finish the breast feeding class and one more infant care class, and we toured the hospital. I still need to pack my hospital bag, but I'll get on that next week I think. The biggest thing we still need to do and keep putting off is trading in my little Ford Focus for a bigger car. Not looking forward to that at all. My car is only a year old and I know we are going to loose money on it. I'm also not looking forward to the bigger car payment- but two car seats just aren't happening in either of our vehicles. Boo.

Ugh I know that feeling! We're trying to figure out what car we will be able to fit 3 car seats in! We only have one car at the moment, and it definitely won't fit 3. We also have no money for a new car :haha:


----------



## laurarebecca1

I feel very ill prepared! Nursery isn't even finished , haven't even thought about packing hospital bags lol.

...but tomorrow we are ordering rest of nursery things plus the pram, car seat and base, bouncer! And the Moses basket and other bits should arrive Monday so I reckon by next Monday everything will be ready...hopefully!


----------



## Laylagirl

Jalanis22 said:


> Ladies quick ques...? Im not a daily coffee drinker but i've noticed that when i do drink coffee im not sure if its braxton hicks what im feeling. Ive never had them before so not sure what to look or feel like...my "braxton hicks" feel like slight pressure but no pain down there...but its only after i drink coffee then it goes away and thats it. I called nurse and she said to not drink anymore til i speak to the dr and if i keep having them thry will see me, but i dont have them so i doubt it...it just happens when i drink coffee and then thats all.

I don't think it's Braxton hicks, but I may be wrong...but sometimes coffee can "clean" a person out...meaning that what's in the coffee sometimes causes slight cramps due to the BM about to occur after drinking it. It may not actually occur for you, but it's possible that your tummy gets a little bit upset over it...I know a lot of people who love drinking coffee just for the perk of cleansing...lol 
But I may be wrong...


----------



## cncem

My cousin is having her baby!!!!!! Maybe. My mom just called me and told me she is in the hospital having contractions that are 10 minutes apart, but regular. I sent her a message on fb (which goes to her phone) but if she is actually in the midst of labor she probably can't answer, lol. She knew she was going to be early with this one, but she is 5 weeks ahead of me, so that would put her at 35 or 36 weeks. I don't know, but I'll update when I get some new info. So exciting!!!

Hey Laylagirl! I didn't realize you were just a couple days behind me. How are you doing? 

As far as being prepared, Meh. I have thought about what all I'll put together in a hospital bag, but other than that I guess I'll wait till that famous nesting phase comes along. Like I have said, I never had anything but the utter basics with my kids, not even a crib, so I'm not worried about getting/having this or that. I have alot of baby clothes already washed and put up, so she'll have something to wear when she comes home. I have my breast pump, but I'll be exclusivly breast feeding for at least 6-8 weeks so I don't really need that yet except for a just in case. I have my cloth diapers and wipes and all that. I have a Ton of baby toilettries because I'm a couponer and stocked up on that stuff a long time ago. My shower is next month, and hubby and I plan to go shopping tomorrow for a car seat and maybe a few other things... I have a baby swing a friend let me borrow... Mother in law has already said to be on the lookout for a crib and maybe something else as she is going to give us $300 bucks for it. I'm pretty ready I guess.


----------



## Laylagirl

Cncem- hi! I didn't notice either...maybe we can compare notes on how were feeling as the time gets closer for us...
I'm doing ok...it's lonely... As he says "were roommates now"...and that's hard...I'm just trying to take each day as they come and when he's not here, I hardly think about him or his mistress.. Just focused in my girls and my SON!! At least I have them... 

I finally got everything I need for my little man..I just want to buy a nursing cover. 
As far as packing a hospital bag, I have zero urge to do that...and I've even stopped getting the urge to look at and buy baby clothes.. So I'm not exactly sure when I will be packing a bag yet. But my hospital tour is October 22, so we will see where I'm at by then. 

I still have this pang for a baby shower for my little man...I just don't have very many important people in my life to have one and I've heard it looks bad if you have showers for subsequent babies...either way, just to take my mind off things, I'm going to order a cookie cake with blue frosting and quietly celebrate him. Plus it gives me a reason to indulge a little bit. Lol . 
Thanks for asking cncem...I appreciate it.


----------



## Laylagirl

Oh! AND CONGRATS ON THE NIECE OR NEPHEW THATS ON THEIR WAY!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Laylagirl said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies quick ques...? Im not a daily coffee drinker but i've noticed that when i do drink coffee im not sure if its braxton hicks what im feeling. Ive never had them before so not sure what to look or feel like...my "braxton hicks" feel like slight pressure but no pain down there...but its only after i drink coffee then it goes away and thats it. I called nurse and she said to not drink anymore til i speak to the dr and if i keep having them thry will see me, but i dont have them so i doubt it...it just happens when i drink coffee and then thats all.
> 
> I don't think it's Braxton hicks, but I may be wrong...but sometimes coffee can "clean" a person out...meaning that what's in the coffee sometimes causes slight cramps due to the BM about to occur after drinking it. It may not actually occur for you, but it's possible that your tummy gets a little bit upset over it...I know a lot of people who love drinking coffee just for the perk of cleansing...lol
> But I may be wrong...Click to expand...


It sometimes helps me go to the rr since im a constipated person...but i dont feel pressure in my butt, i feel pressure on my pelvic area and its weird cause i know when its the rr and when its not...and ots weird to me that after coffee i feel like if my vagina oops sorry tmi it feels like if its contracting. I think coffee does have something to do with it cause tney told me to not drink anymore wahhhhhhh


----------



## cncem

Thanks Layla, she is having a little girl! I don't know what is going on though, my mom can get a little bit hyper sometimes. I don't think a hospital would keep you for contractions 10 minutes apart, so I hope nothing else is going on with her. And this is my third child, but I've never had a baby shower before, and my husband's family and friends insist on it, so who am I to say no, lol. On a serious note though, I hope things work out for you and your kiddos.


----------



## salu_34

OK so this is the list of things to bring to the hospital that I was given at my doctors appintment yesterday. 
Toiletries
Tissues
Diapers
Sanitary napkins
Bathrobe
Underwear
Socks
Slippers
Chap stick/Vaseline
Baby clothes 
Car seat (on discharge day)


----------



## Selaphyna

we aren't really ready. 

We narrowed name down, but not sure of order. It may be Aeryk Alexander or Alexander Aeryk. Aeryk may be spelled differently than that, but we do know it won't be the traditional spelling.

We still need to get the pack 'n play. I was wanting to get a travel system, plus an extra car seat, so we have one for each car, but I've been thinking about it, and since it will be November, I think we are just going to get the regular car seat, and then come closer to spring, we can then buy the travel system.

I have a pediatrician picked out. I still need to get a babysitter lined up.

I do have a plan as for when I plan on going back to work though. Hopefully he cooperates with it. If I have him as close to his due date as possible, or after, 6 weeks will be right before Christmas. I get short term disability for 6 or 8 weeks depending on the birth. So I figured since it's that close to Christmas, I might as well wait until after the 1st of the year to go back to work. 

I'm slowly getting things prepared for my hospital bag. I went shopping on Wednesday and bought 3 dark color sleep pants. I will most likely have to wear the hospital gown, or a tank, for easy access to bf. I wasn't able to find any button up sleep shirts that I liked. I want to still try to find a light weight robe, and I need slippers. I also have quite a few other things I need to get.

I'm also getting very frustrated with work. We are short handed, especially now as we lost someone today. So my boss tells us, starting next week, we are expected to work our day off (no matter what we have Sundays off, as we are closed, but whatever day he has us scheduled off during week, we have to work it.). I don't really mind this too much as I like money, and it will help us get ready for Pickle to be here. But, I was talking to him about my 36 week appt, where I was told I'd have an u/s. I'm not sure how early they do u/s but I know the latest is 2:30, so if I were to take the 2:30 time, I'd have to leave my work by 1:15 if I was working, which is pointless because it doesn't help cover lunches. Well, I kind of want OH to come to this, but he can't unless its a later time. Boss wasn't happy that I told him this, and he goes "just remember what type of position that puts the rest of us in". I'm also worried that the extra hours will put more stress on me and my body, and make me go into labor earlier than I'm ready.


----------



## DissySunshine

cncem said:


> My cousin is having her baby!!!!!! Maybe. My mom just called me and told me she is in the hospital having contractions that are 10 minutes apart, but regular. I sent her a message on fb (which goes to her phone) but if she is actually in the midst of labor she probably can't answer, lol. She knew she was going to be early with this one, but she is 5 weeks ahead of me, so that would put her at 35 or 36 weeks. I don't know, but I'll update when I get some new info. So exciting!!!

This is crazy! Our due dates are the super close, and MY cousin just had her baby five weeks early! I hope everything turns out for the best for her! :thumbup:


----------



## Princesskell

Hugs Layla...sounds like you have some rough things going on :hugs: xxx


----------



## cncem

I just talked to my mom, my cousin didn't have her baby, false labor they said.


----------



## Twinklie12

Layla, just wanted to send you hugs. Thinking of you.


----------



## Laylagirl

Thanks twinklie...I appreciate that....I can only go up from here, right? It's a day by day process, but I'm doing my best to stay strong...and coming here to you ladies is definitely refreshing and a huge help. I even get a few laughs...


----------



## apple_20

I've been on holiday all week and my gosh it's tiring all this walking. I feel like I'm going to pop especially after eating. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## salu_34

Anyone else getting super nervous about giving birth? 

I was at a friends 30th birthday party last night, and someone asked me if I was excited. I told them yes, but then started realizing how nervous I am to actually give birth. Hearing stories of other people's birth and how short/long they lasted, how this what wrong/right. I'm afraid I'm not going to know when I'm actually in labour, or if I'm doing everything right or not. My most biggest fear is that it will happen when OH, and everyone else is at work, and I'll have to drive myself to the hospital and have no support ! 

Maybe it's just my anxiety as a first time mom, please tell me I'm not alone !


----------



## DissySunshine

You're definitely not alone, Salu! Everyone feels like it is their duty to share their birth stories with me since I'm pregnant. The ones that scare me are the, "oh my LO was 12 days overdue!" or "I had to be induced because...". Added to that is the fact that there are about 12 women in my family with December birthdays (including me, and ONLY women, no men). I am convinced that my little lady is going to wait so that she can be a December birthday baby, too. Ugh. These last few weeks are going to be pretty stressful for us all, I'm sure!


----------



## MissyLissy

Oh yeah. I'm nervous. I will likely have a c-section, but I am nervous about the surgery and recovery and everything that goes along with it. And if I end up opting for a vaginal birth (OB says babies are in perfect position and she's comfortable trying that with me), I get super nervous about pushing 2 out, something going wrong, needing an emergency section on top of labor. Of course all the youtube videos of both vaginal births and c-sections don't help make me feel better either! :haha:


----------



## Pussy Galore

I'm definitely nervous about the birth... and certainly much more apprehensive than I was first time round because I know what is coming!!

It is so scary to think that when we go into October some of us may have our babies that month! :wacko:


----------



## apple_20

Oh yes I have the fear I'm trying for vbac so I have no experience of labour. I'm lilt a first timer with the added stress of all the restrictions they place on me.

At the same time I am excited and feeling like I'm probably going to be desperate for her to get out!


----------



## Laylagirl

Pussy Galore said:


> I'm definitely nervous about the birth... and certainly much more apprehensive than I was first time round because I know what is coming!!
> 
> It is so scary to think that when we go into October some of us may have our babies that month! :wacko:

October is the WHOLE month of which we will be pregnant.... Were already half through september, and november we should be meeting out little ones... Its so exciting... And NO ONE is taking that away from me!! :thumbup:


----------



## laurarebecca1

Let's keep these babies cooking as long as they need to!

I had the worse night sleep last night :( awake most of the night and then wide awake at 5am so came downstairs to watch tv and thankfully fell asleep on the sofa! 

The rest of our nursery furniture comes tomorrow :) and the car seat and base Friday and then the pram, carrycot etc and bouncer comes on Monday! So excited to finally be ready for her!


----------



## Twinklie12

I have gotten nervous about the birth now and then.... especially after I made the mistake of watching some birth videos! But mostly I prefer to not think about it. There's nothing I can do about it now so I just keep telling myself 1) Many people have a second child so it has to be worth it, and 2) The whole human race is here due to some sort of birth, and there are billions of people on this earth, so I can do it too!

We started the stencil on our accent wall yesterday, and man, is it going to take forever. But I loooove it so far! Getting me so excited to get the nursery done.


----------



## MarieMo7

We got the nursery all painted this weekend, and got Chase moved into her new room, also painted. I need to put stuff on the walls in her room, and transfer her stuff between closets, but it's livable and she's doing great with it. Changing rooms didn't bother her a bit! I was really impressed at how adaptable she is. Glad it's done, though.

Now I need to clean up the guest room/craft room/office because it's just full of junk. Not sure when I'll have time to do that, but it has to be within the next two months because I have some artwork for Reese's room I'm finishing up in there!

Somewhat nervous about birth. Like apple said, mine will hopefully be a VBAC as well so I feel like I'm going through all this for the first time. And I'm on a timeframe, because (a) I can't go more than a week past my due date, and (b) they won't induce (nor do I want them to - I did not enjoy last time and it didn't do much good!). So basically, she has the next 10 weeks and 2 days to make her exit on her own. Crossing my fingers and toes!


----------



## Missyann

I've been away for a week and now there is so much talk of final preparations. How exciting! I'm about to get on a plane back home after my grandma's funeral. It was good to have a week off to spend with family before my life gets complicated. I managed to catch a cold, unfortunately, so the next few days are going to suck. On the bright side, texas has cooled off a bit while I was gone. 

As for birth plans, I've decided that I'm just going to write out a list of things we need to remember during and after the birth, like different labor positions, etc.


----------



## cncem

Is anyone else having nausea again? I've been so sick to my stomach lately, not throwing up though, just miserable in the last week especially after I eat something. I don't know if it's a stomach bug, normal part of third tri or maybe it has to do with my new low carb diet. I'm having to take promethazine again. 

I'm excited to have this baby, and not worried at all. I'm going to ask for the epidural as soon as I get to the hospital. And having been through it before I know there is going to be some pain, but it'll be worth it and it won't last forever. At the end of it I'll have my precious baby girl.


----------



## Twinklie12

MarieMo7 said:


> We got the nursery all painted this weekend, and got Chase moved into her new room, also painted. I need to put stuff on the walls in her room, and transfer her stuff between closets, but it's livable and she's doing great with it. Changing rooms didn't bother her a bit! I was really impressed at how adaptable she is. Glad it's done, though.
> 
> Now I need to clean up the guest room/craft room/office because it's just full of junk. Not sure when I'll have time to do that, but it has to be within the next two months because I have some artwork for Reese's room I'm finishing up in there!
> 
> Somewhat nervous about birth. Like apple said, mine will hopefully be a VBAC as well so I feel like I'm going through all this for the first time. And I'm on a timeframe, because (a) I can't go more than a week past my due date, and (b) they won't induce (nor do I want them to - I did not enjoy last time and it didn't do much good!). So basically, she has the next 10 weeks and 2 days to make her exit on her own. Crossing my fingers and toes!

I hope baby Reese cooperates and decided to come on her own before then! Glad that the room transition has gone well so far. :thumbup:


----------



## Twinklie12

cncem said:


> Is anyone else having nausea again? I've been so sick to my stomach lately, not throwing up though, just miserable in the last week especially after I eat something. I don't know if it's a stomach bug, normal part of third tri or maybe it has to do with my new low carb diet. I'm having to take promethazine again.
> 
> I'm excited to have this baby, and not worried at all. I'm going to ask for the epidural as soon as I get to the hospital. And having been through it before I know there is going to be some pain, but it'll be worth it and it won't last forever. At the end of it I'll have my precious baby girl.

Sorry to hear about your nausea, hope that passes soon. I haven't had that at all... my major annoying symptom now is back pain. I'm like an old woman... if I do any extended standing, or try to do stuff like sit on the ground to paint or whatever, I feel like I ran a marathon after, so soooore. It's rediculous.

ETA: I also have back pain every day even if I don't do anything crazy. Just driving or sitting at my desk chair at work = back pain.


----------



## MarieMo7

Twinklie, I'm with you on the back pain! Some days are worse than others. I do think some of it is due to carrying a toddler around, but also driving for 1-1.5 hours a day for work can be brutal. I had MUCh worse back pain with my first pregnancy, but this one is slowly headed that direction. Not wanting to spend the time to go to the weekly chiro visits again (I did that starting at 4 months with Chase!) but I just might have to do it. But WHEN??? 

I did find two magical things to help with back pain:
(a) the Body Bean
It's basically a cordless heating pad, and it's amazing. 
(b) Salonpas (or I use the CVS brand) back patches.
They burn like a sunburn, and DO NOT make the mistake of taking a hot shower after having just removed this, but these are amazing.

I used these both throughout my first pregnancy.
Also in the 10 or so hours of labor I did have, it was ALL back labor - and these things were lifesavers. I plan on having a big stack of those heat patches in my hospital bag. I usually keep 2-3 in my laptop bag as well. I use them whenever I travel, or if I'm going to be sitting for a long time otherwise (i.e., long meetings scheduled).


----------



## GeralynB

Cncem- I've heard of nausea coming back in the 3rd tri although I haven't experienced it

I watch natural birth videos almost daily. I feel like I'm trying to pump myself up to be able to have a natural birth. We were watching a video in our Bradley method class on sat and I thought, " that doesn't look too bad" and DH was like "omg that looked horrible" I'm more worried about him through this whole thing...he doesn't want to see me in pain he says. He keeps telling me to just get an epidural...I was like getting an epidural doesn't make it a party! It's still hard work


----------



## salu_34

I watched a natural birth video on YouTube while on lunch today ... I turned down the volume (lol) and then I cried ! I don't know why I cried, maybe because I still not ready to give birth yet and I am deathly afraid of being in pain.


----------



## cncem

Salu, don't worry to much about the pain, yes it can be intense but you always have the option of pain relief and once the baby comes you forget all about it, mostly. It's really not that bad, don't worry you can do it! Just keep telling yourself that more pain means baby soon, you might actually embrace it. 

Twinklie, I bought a maternity belt thing that goes around you and under your bump to help hold it up and take the pressure off your back and it helps alot. I bought it at walmart for like $16 bucks, and I use it when I'm standing for awhile like washing dishes or cooking, it works great. And great advice Mariemo. I have been stockpiling thermacare heat back wraps for when the pain gets bad during bh contractions and real contractions. I think I have some salonpas too. I take warm baths every night to ease muscle aches and backpain, which I'm not sure why I feel like I've done a major workout I've been slacking on my excersizing lately, lol. I hope you feel better Twinklie.


----------



## cncem

In other news I want some Damn Cake!!! *sob I'm feening for sugar. I'd lick icing off the floor right now, ugh. It's not fair, most people on diets get to have a cheat day. This sucks...


----------



## GeralynB

cncem said:


> In other news I want some Damn Cake!!! *sob I'm feening for sugar. I'd lick icing off the floor right now, ugh. It's not fair, most people on diets get to have a cheat day. This sucks...

Aww sorry you can't have a cheat day but it's not too much longer

I cry too when watching videos of births but not because I'm scared because of how happy the parents always look when the baby comes out...it must be an amazing feeling


----------



## MissyLissy

cncem said:


> In other news I want some Damn Cake!!! *sob I'm feening for sugar. I'd lick icing off the floor right now, ugh. It's not fair, most people on diets get to have a cheat day. This sucks...

I don't necessarily have cheat days, but I will cheat from time-to-time. If my numbers have been good all day, I allow myself a bit of ice cream, a cookie, something sweet as a snack. My OB says this is totally ok for me. If you are really craving something, have a bit of it... Or it just builds and builds until you engorge which isn't good. I say have the dang piece of cake.


----------



## cncem

Thank you Missy, thank you thank you thank you. My numbers have been good. I do take a sip of hubby's soda every now and again, just a sip and I'm not overwhelmed with the urge to drink it all. I think I will have a bite of cake, if I come across some. I've cleaned my house out of any junk, candy, soda anything that contains more than 10 grams of carbs per serving. I do still get to have my coffee with creamer in it, and my numbers are still good after.


----------



## mandaa1220

I also allow myself a treat from time to time when there's something available... for example, over the weekend I had a piece of ice cream cake at a grandmother's birthday.


----------



## Selaphyna

cjwn said:


> I also can't sleep at night, I feel like my bump is massive even though I'm only measuring a week ahead. I get really bad cotton mouth and dry lips at night, but my bladder also has zero capacity, so I'm stuck in this loop of drink water / apply lip salve / sleep for one hour / get up to pee / repeat. There is no graceful way of changing from right side to left side, I literally have to flip myself over like a beached whale, not pretty!
> 
> It's maybe still a but early but has anybody started 'final preparations' such as packing hospital bag, installing car seat, etc.?

I'm getting to the point where I don't sleep well at night either. According to OH, I have trouble breathing. There have been a few nights I actually remember him waking me up because I stopped breathing, or was gasping for air. I also am starting to get up more and more to go to the bathroom. Plus I don't usually go to bed until late because I have heartburn and have to wait for tums or zantac to kick in.

As far as 'final preps', nothing as of yet. I got 8 weeks left, and I still have things to buy, and I need to pack my bag. I'm slowly getting things together for my hospital bag though.



salu_34 said:


> Anyone else getting super nervous about giving birth?
> 
> I was at a friends 30th birthday party last night, and someone asked me if I was excited. I told them yes, but then started realizing how nervous I am to actually give birth. Hearing stories of other people's birth and how short/long they lasted, how this what wrong/right. I'm afraid I'm not going to know when I'm actually in labour, or if I'm doing everything right or not. My most biggest fear is that it will happen when OH, and everyone else is at work, and I'll have to drive myself to the hospital and have no support !
> 
> Maybe it's just my anxiety as a first time mom, please tell me I'm not alone !

It's not just you. I'm a second time mom, but I'm still very nervous. Part of mine is, I'll be down in the town I work in (45 min drive from home, and hospital I plan to deliver at), and I'm afraid I'll go into labor down there as opposed to being home, and having to make that drive. Then, I never really experienced contractions, not until after I was overdue and they broke my waters when I was induced. Then it was so quick due to the pitocin that I didn't really get to experience it, and it was very strong (stronger than normal). 



cncem said:


> Is anyone else having nausea again? I've been so sick to my stomach lately, not throwing up though, just miserable in the last week especially after I eat something. I don't know if it's a stomach bug, normal part of third tri or maybe it has to do with my new low carb diet. I'm having to take promethazine again.
> 
> I'm excited to have this baby, and not worried at all. I'm going to ask for the epidural as soon as I get to the hospital. And having been through it before I know there is going to be some pain, but it'll be worth it and it won't last forever. At the end of it I'll have my precious baby girl.

I have nausea, I've had it since about 26 weeks, usually in the morning, mostly due to drainage from nasal passages. But there are times with heartburn that it causes sickness as well. That's what I went through last weekend/Monday when I called into work. Doctor said it's normal, and felt bad for me, but there isn't really anything she can do. So I just deal with it.


----------



## DissySunshine

I'm starting to feel overwhelmed with everything on my plate :( Just a vent, never mind me.

I missed word last Friday because of an intense pain in my left side abdominal area. Went to my General practitioner, and he thought it was a combination of bladder infection/constipation and put me on antibiotics and prescribed me some Miralax. The antibiotics aren't kicking in yet and somehow the softener is NOT working! I've taken it three times a day for 2 days and still nothing. 
This morning, I had my biweekly OB appointment at 8:50am. I called in to work (again) to let them know I would be in late. At 8:20, my power went out at home. I couldn't get my garage open so I had to hurry and call my mom to pick me up, while simultaneously calling my husband at work to come get my car out of the garage so that I could go to a later appointment at 3:50 (will get to THAT later). My mom gets to my house at about 8:35 and promptly starts driving in the WRONG direction to the WRONG location of the OB's office! Luckily I get her going in the right direction and I make it to the OB on time....only to find out that they moved my appointment without telling me :growlmad: My husband calls me to let me know the power came on literally as soon as he got home, but I have my mom just take me to work since it's close to my OB.
I get to work, I'm in pain, and the kids I work with are just...ugh...you know, Mondays. They are being kids, and usually I can deal with it just fine and even find their behavior cute, but today every time I went to the bathroom I cried. I decided to leave at lunch so that I could rest before my appointment at 3:50 for my echocardiogram (another source of my stress...what if they do find something wrong??). After laying on my left side for so long at that, I had to have the nurse and my husband help me get off of the bed because the pain in my side was so bad I couldn't sit up.
Now I have ANOTHER appointment scheduled for my OB on Friday at 8:30, but I'm starting to get worried about this pain in my abdomen that won't go away. I can't miss more than 4 classes or I will fail, so that means I have to keep taking time off of work which means I may lose my job (I have an expendable position in an elementary school..which employs me through my college...so I can't fail or I will ALSO lose my job).

Between work, school, appointments, and my body just generally falling apart I don't know how I'm going to make it through these next two months. I already have anxiety and horrible mood swings, so I have been quite literally a blubbery mess today.


----------



## GeralynB

Dissy- sorry you're going through such a hard time. Hopefully they can find the source of the pain to help relieve some of your stress


----------



## apple_20

I get nausea but it's definately linked to the heartburn/ indegestion I get ALL the time


----------



## cncem

Oh Dissy, I'm so sorry. I feel bad about my gripes now, hang in there it'll get better. I wish I could say something else to make you feel better. hugs. I hope they find that source of the pain and fix it, would a warm bath help?


----------



## Twinklie12

Dissy, so sorry to hear about what you are going through. I hope they can resolve this pain issue for you, and that work will be understanding. :hugs:


----------



## DissySunshine

I wish I had a bathtub large enough to sit in! The antibiotics have kicked in a bit today - in any case, I am feeling a little better after ranting and raving!


----------



## Jalanis22

Braxton hicks randomly! Hopefully baby decides to show up before the scheduled delivery date.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

So just stopping by, no babies yet? Lol. Next Friday I get my cs date.


----------



## apple_20

hopefulfor1st said:


> So just stopping by, no babies yet? Lol. Next Friday I get my cs date.

No babies yet! We are doing well how have you been? How come you are having a c-section? Sorry if you already said I don't remember.


----------



## Pussy Galore

hopefulfor1st said:


> So just stopping by, no babies yet? Lol. Next Friday I get my cs date.

Arrrghh... scary that this is such a real possibility!! 

Sorry that you have been having such a tough time Dissy :hugs:

My little one started school this week which has been lovely but also rather stressful! I will be so glad when my maternity leave starts so that I can do the daily school runs and get more involved! :)


----------



## MarieMo7

I seem to have these big hopes and dreams for my maternity leave...LOL. Not sure how that's all going to work out. I cannot for the life of me remember being at all productive in my leave with my first - which granted, was only 8 weeks. But still. I have big plans (I can finally get my craft room organized!) but I'm doubtful that'll be the case. We shall see!


----------



## laurarebecca1

I start my maternity leave on the 6th October! It's coming round so quickly :/


----------



## salu_34

I start mine October 17th. Two weeks earlier than I wanted. Mind you here in Canada we get a full year. But that means I will have to go back to work before Olivia turns one, which I'm not too thrilled about. I don't know how you ladies manage doing it for only 6-8 weeks. That's like a blink and you're back to work.


----------



## GeralynB

I'm super lucky with the timing of this pregnancy that I finished work in June! I'm a teacher so I had the summer off and I didn't go back since I'm planning on being a SAHM. I don't know how all of you ladies are doing it...I'm so exhausted by the end of the day


----------



## DragonflyWing

I'll be working right up until the baby is born, then I get 8 weeks off before I'm back to work. I would LOVE to have a whole year off!! I am so jealous of countries that have maternity leave (technically ours isn't maternity leave, it's just short term disability to recover from the birth, and some people don't even get that.)

My bump has grown to the point that it's a bit uncomfortable now! The skin feels so tight, especially after I eat, and I can't really bend forward without it getting in the way. Baby likes to push his feet up into my ribs/diaphragm, too, so that makes it extra interesting! I'm enjoying being pregnant, though. Not in any rush to get him out!


----------



## MarieMo7

I am reminded every weekend how I am SO not cut out to be a SAHM :)
8 weeks was tough for me with my first, but I was also super ready to get back into a good routine. I thrive off of routine, as does my girl.

I'm lucky that I'll be primarily working from home until Reese is 6 months. My mom will be watching her (at her house, 10 minutes away from us). I am going "back" to work at 3 weeks pp, but it's only 1 "day" a week, it'll be entirely from home, and no one knows I'm doing it except for my boss. I'm not required to, nobody asked, but I'm doing it because I can do it on my own schedule (so it can happen at 2am in the middle of a feeding!), and it'll help me not be too behind when I get back from leave. At 8 weeks I'll be going back PT, fully from home. At 12 weeks, I'll be full time, but working from home 3 days a week and back in the office 2 days a week. It's actually working out really well for me, and since I've got my older girl in daycare, it'll be a good motivation for me to really get us on a good family routine. I'm kind of excited about it.

Not excited that I'm still short-handed at work (I had to fire one of my employees a month ago), and I have 8 weeks to interview/hire/train a new person. I don't want to go into my leave feeling like I'm leaving my team in a lurch, and it kills me that I can't plan better for this. Blech.

Oh well. 31 weeks today. Yay, 9 more to go!


----------



## luvmybubs

Hi!! EDD for me is Nov 2, currently 33 +4, have to lovely babies already, expecting another baby girl!! Congrats to the ladies here!!!


----------



## cncem

My poor cousin is 36 weeks and went to her doc's and found out she wasn't dialated at all, even though she has been having bad bh contractions that leave her exhausted. She has had her mind set on this baby coming early like her others. I told her to relax and try to remember she is not even full term yet, that the baby will come when it is ready, not a day before. I have exactly 7 weeks and 7 days left (see what I did there, lol) and I'm not expecting Macie to come any earlier than that, if she does I'll be surprised and not dissapointed if she doesn't come earlier. I'd rather have her natural and not be induced, so 38 weeks and 6 days would be great, as I'm scheduled to be induced at 39 weeks. I feel bad for her, she is having a rough time right now, working 40 hours a week and with 2 little ones to chase at home. 

I think my nausea may have been a stomach bug, it seems to have passed mostly. I still get a little sick after I eat if I eat too much. Other than that, smooth sailing here, just waiting...


----------



## Princesskell

luvmybubs said:


> Hi!! EDD for me is Nov 2, currently 33 +4, have to lovely babies already, expecting another baby girl!! Congrats to the ladies here!!!

Welcome and congratulations its lovely to get more new ladies in the final home stretch! I will add you to the front page. :hugs:

No babies yet:thumbup: I do feel so close though. My bump is stretched to its max, I don't think this baby can grow any more! I finish for mat leave next Wednesday and know I am so ready. We move into our new house next Friday and we've been working hard on it. My daughter has also got onto a habit of waking for the day at 5.30am so I'm pretty exhausted!! Xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

apple_20 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> So just stopping by, no babies yet? Lol. Next Friday I get my cs date.
> 
> No babies yet! We are doing well how have you been? How come you are having a c-section? Sorry if you already said I don't remember.Click to expand...

I'm having a repeat section due to blood pressure and placenta complications with my first that ended in an emergency section because I had a placental abruption at 38 weeks. I weighed up my options and decided a vbac isn't for me as the anxiety of possibly going overdue and having my placenta fail again will raise my Bp and cause stress


----------



## MissyLissy

My last day of work is October 10th when I'm 33, going on 34 weeks. A tad early, maybe, but with twins average birth is 36ish weeks and I'd rather play it safe. I'm quitting and won't be going back to my position. I'm already training my replacement. It's crazy. I'll likely be going back to work sometime in January in a different part-time position. Probably no more than 20 hours a week, working partially from home and some evenings and weekends. It's a drastic pay cut and not ideal, but we just don't see how I could possibly keep my job with all of its demands with two infants. Add in the fact that like 75% of my salary would be going straight to childcare and it just isn't worth it. It's scary though!


----------



## DissySunshine

I would love to take an actual maternity leave! I'm student teaching at the moment though so I have to go until I quite literally burst :haha: I think I am planning to go on "leave" after the 11th of November though, which coincides with the last class I have to take. Then I get 6 weeks of built-in "leave" with winter break. Hope you ladies get plenty of rest on your mat leave, luckies!


----------



## Selaphyna

Trust me, if I could go on leave now, I would. I'm so fed up with my job. After the a** reaming I got from my boss this morning, I texted my OH and said "yep...I'm so done with this job". So I am going to have to actively look for a new job when I'm on leave, because its already bad enough with the stress I'm in, I can just imagine what it's going to be like after Pickle is born. I'm just so fed up with getting yelled at because I'm not doing 30 things at once, or supposedly nitpicking on everyone else (I'm the assistant manager). I'm to the point where, fine I'll shut up, and not talk to any of my coworkers, let them make their mistakes and not say anything, guide them when I need to, but I'm just done. As for the crap he expects me to do during the day, have the crap isn't even my job, and that's what frustrates me. I do know I've done this to myself because in the 6 1/2 years I've been there, I've done everything I can to move up to this position, and that meant taking on more things that my job title required of me, to make a good impression, and to get the position I have now. Now I'm pregnant, and yeah I can be a bitch (I get fed up with stupidity, whether it's by my coworkers or our customers), and it's gotten extremely stressful.

Okay I'm done whining now. 

Anyway, I have to work pretty much up until I have him. I only get 6 or 8 weeks of short term disability. If he stays in as close to his due date, that puts 6 weeks at just before Christmas. And if I must go back there to work, I plan on going back after the 1st of the year, which will mean I have about 2-3 weeks without pay.


----------



## mandaa1220

Don't feel bad. I don't plan on going on maternity leave until I deliver. :wacko:

Not ideal, but unless medically necessary to come out of work, financially it makes more sense to spend the time with the baby after he's born. When 12 weeks is your max, it's kind of limiting!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I finish next sat at 34+2. Then I have 2 weeks AL then won't get paid til she's born. If I want to work longer I have to present my work with a doctors certificate weekly saying I'm fit for duty, given last pregnancies complications I don't think they'll give it to me. 
Once she's born our government pays 18 weeks at the minimum national full time wage. (So about $600) win for me as I'm only part time on $350 so I'll be getting more :) after that, it'll be struggle street! Can't really go back to work with 2 under 2.


----------



## Twinklie12

I am going to work in the office until I am 38 weeks, so Nov 7th will be my last day in the office, but then I will work 100% from home until the baby comes. I want my full 12 weeks off work to be with the baby! When I go back, I go back "full time", but with a 9-80 schedule. I get every other Friday off, and the Fridays I do work will be from home. It will still be tough but I think it's the right decision for our family.


----------



## MissyLissy

Ack! My husband has a fever of 101, the shivers and probably has the flu or some kind of bug. He just woke me up shivering. I moved as quickly as I could into the spare room, but now I'm paranoid I'll catch whatever he has. I wasn't exactly keeping my distance from him yesterday or this evening, and this came on suddenly. I'm so paranoid about getting sick right now, especially when fevers are involved. Plus I'm on call this week so getting his sickness would be extra stressful work-wise. I've never had a flu shot in my life, though I planned on getting one this year. I just haven't gotten around to it yet. Plus I know influenza has already popped up in my area and DH works in a hospital. Gah. I always have to find something to worry about it seems! Lord I hope I don't catch this!


----------



## Pussy Galore

My last day in the office is 31 October and then I intend to have 6-7 months off work. I already have a childminder booked from 1 May 15 for the little one so I will either go back to work in May or June depending on how she settles! :)


----------



## Missyann

I've been telling my boss my last day before leave will be Nov 14, about a week before my due date, but I'm going to leave the Working from home option open. I also want most of my time off to come after the baby is born. And I'm maybe thinking of going to 3/4 time when I return after 12 weeks. The problem if I wanted to work less is that because OH and I can't have a marriage recognized by the state, I need to work at least 3/4 time to keep the really good medical benefits I have without having to pay a lot. But is also think I would go nuts as a SAHM. I'm not cut out for that.


----------



## cncem

Aww Missy I hope you don't get sick. It sucks extra bad because we can't really take any meds. For what its worth I never get the flu shot. My son has a reduced immune system and he got a flu shot then a few days later got the flu :dohh:. My husband woke up shivering and feverish recently and it turned out he had a tooth infection, antibiotics took care of that. I hope it's nothing serious for your hubby.


----------



## mandaa1220

Hope everyone stays nice and healthy! :thumbup:


----------



## salu_34

I think the eggs I had for dinner last night didn't sit well with me. I've been crampy and had loose bowels all morning, not fun :(
I'm hoping the two boys at the work fall asleep for their 2 hour nap time, because this momma needs some sleep right now. Feeling so achy and run down. Maybe me going on mat leave on Oct 17 is a blessing in disguise. 

I'm off next Wednesday, so I've already got plans to go to Service Canada and start my mat leave application, talk to my cell phone provider about cutting my bills down, call my student loan service and get that (hopefully) suspended for 6 months without interest, and .... start to paint the nursery! It's going to be a busy day next Wednesday !


----------



## apple_20

I've got a stomach bug again I think ergh. And I'm alone looking after a toddler ego keeps climbing on me . :(


----------



## DragonflyWing

Today I'm wearing a maternity dress, and it's the first time I've ever worn a dress to work. I've been missing out! This is so freaking comfortable, and it shows off my bump quite nicely :). People have been complimenting me all day and actually noticing that I'm pregnant (I think in most shirts I just look fat). I can wear this every day, right? :haha:

I might need to do some shopping so I have a few more comfy dresses for the last several weeks.


----------



## apple_20

Dresses are great aren't they? I'll need some thicker ones for winter and some thick tights/leggings but a lot more comfy then even maternity trousers.

Yep definitely a bug for me I really hope I haven't passed it to DS though if I haven't his immune system would be amazing.


----------



## GeralynB

I finally finished the mobile for LOs nautical nursery. I have a few more projects I need to finish
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Princesskell

Sorry so many people are poorly. Feel better soon:hugs:
Xx


----------



## Missyann

I've been wearing dresses and skirts all summer because the waist lines are so much more comfortable. Also, when it's 100 degrees F, pants are annoying even when you're not pregnant. I found some floor length skirts that I'll use when it gets cooler here. 

Super cute mobile, Geralyn!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I can't win, if I wear a dress I get bad chaffing! 
I'm feeling terrible, not sure how I'll make it another 6 wks! Back pain, bump pain where my muscles have torn, pressure of baby on my organs, so tired, aching legs, heartburn and uncomfortable sleep :/ gah. 9 days til I finish work! (5 shifts)


----------



## MissyLissy

Super cute mobile, Geralyn! Love the nautical theme.

And yes, dresses are wonderful. I've been living in summery maternity dresses and skirts all summer. I bought enough maternity clothes to get me through summer, but now with cool weather, I'm really scraping the barrel each day to find weather appropriate clothes that fit me. I have a few hand me downs from my cousin's wife, but I refuse to buy a bunch of stuff when I'm only working for three more weeks and my pregnancy will only last 6 more weeks max. 

Hubby still really sick. His fervor maxed at 102 and he's currently sleeping. I'm quarantining myself far away from him now. He's on his own with this one! Hope that doesn't make me a bad wife! Lol

Went to my weekly checkup this am. I'm officially measuring full term at 30 weeks. Fabulous! No wonder I'm struggling to move around! Haha


----------



## cncem

Super cute mobil Geralyn!

I have a confession to make, and I feel so bad about it. While I was at the store I bought a piece of cake, just a single serve piece. I had every intention of eating only a small piece of it and throwing the rest away, but I took one bite of it and the next thing I know I'm licking the iceing off the container. I felt pretty sick to my stomach abit afterwards, and when I checked my sugar an hour later it was 158 :nope:. Not good. But otherwise I've been doing good, numbers have been good and all. I go see the specialist tomorrow, so I'll mention it.


----------



## mandaa1220

cncem said:


> Super cute mobil Geralyn!
> 
> I have a confession to make, and I feel so bad about it. While I was at the store I bought a piece of cake, just a single serve piece. I had every intention of eating only a small piece of it and throwing the rest away, but I took one bite of it and the next thing I know I'm licking the iceing off the container. I felt pretty sick to my stomach abit afterwards, and when I checked my sugar an hour later it was 158 :nope:. Not good. But otherwise I've been doing good, numbers have been good and all. I go see the specialist tomorrow, so I'll mention it.

I wouldn't stress out about it. My diabetes educator said "you can only do, the best you can do". You aren't going to be perfect every minute of the day. It's about making sure that MOST of the time you are making good choices and if you have a little cheat here and there, that's okay.


----------



## cncem

Thank you Mandaa, I do do really well most of the time. I've actually discovered Greek yogurt and been eating alot of it recently, it really helps my sweet tooth,while at the same time being really good for me, and doesn't boost my blood sugar at all. My favorite one right now is called Oikos greek yogurt coffee laute flavored and I love it. It tastes like Ben and Jerry's coffee icecream that I used to be able to eat.


----------



## Jalanis22

33 wks today! 6 more to go!


----------



## Twinklie12

I also loooove dresses. I am a little sad that with the weather getting cooler I will have to find tights or leggings to keep wearing them. 

Love the mobile Geralyn!

And don't worry about one cake splurge!


----------



## mandaa1220

Has anyone ever had a bad dream regarding their pregnancy? I'm freaking out, because we have our 32 week scan on Monday, which I've been looking forward to and then last night I had a weird night of sleep... got a terrible charlie horse and woke up screaming, and ended up having a dream that we were at the scan and the sonographer told us there was something wrong with the baby and I was crying and kept saying "but I've done everything I was supposed to!!"


----------



## GeralynB

mandaa1220 said:


> Has anyone ever had a bad dream regarding their pregnancy? I'm freaking out, because we have our 32 week scan on Monday, which I've been looking forward to and then last night I had a weird night of sleep... got a terrible charlie horse and woke up screaming, and ended up having a dream that we were at the scan and the sonographer told us there was something wrong with the baby and I was crying and kept saying "but I've done everything I was supposed to!!"

I haven't had any bad dreams about the baby recently but I do in the beginning. I did dream last night that my front tooth fell out. I've been having a lot of strange dreams the last few weeks


----------



## MissyLissy

cncem said:


> Super cute mobil Geralyn!
> 
> I have a confession to make, and I feel so bad about it. While I was at the store I bought a piece of cake, just a single serve piece. I had every intention of eating only a small piece of it and throwing the rest away, but I took one bite of it and the next thing I know I'm licking the iceing off the container. I felt pretty sick to my stomach abit afterwards, and when I checked my sugar an hour later it was 158 :nope:. Not good. But otherwise I've been doing good, numbers have been good and all. I go see the specialist tomorrow, so I'll mention it.


Don't stress about this. It's about blood sugar overall trends and management. An isolated high number here and there is nothing to get overly concerned about. I hope you enjoyed the cake, mama! :thumbup:


----------



## MissyLissy

mandaa1220 said:


> Has anyone ever had a bad dream regarding their pregnancy? I'm freaking out, because we have our 32 week scan on Monday, which I've been looking forward to and then last night I had a weird night of sleep... got a terrible charlie horse and woke up screaming, and ended up having a dream that we were at the scan and the sonographer told us there was something wrong with the baby and I was crying and kept saying "but I've done everything I was supposed to!!"

I had a lot of scary/bad dreams in the beginning, mostly involving miscarrying and waking up in a pool of blood. I haven't had any bad dreams, or really any dreams pregnancy or otherwise in a good long time. Probably because I can hardly sleep for more than an hour at a time these days, so it's hard to get a good REM cycle in! :haha:


----------



## DragonflyWing

hopefulfor1st said:


> I can't win, if I wear a dress I get bad chaffing!
> I'm feeling terrible, not sure how I'll make it another 6 wks! Back pain, bump pain where my muscles have torn, pressure of baby on my organs, so tired, aching legs, heartburn and uncomfortable sleep :/ gah. 9 days til I finish work! (5 shifts)

I got these great maternity support underwear specifically to wear under dresses: https://belevation.com/store/clothing/mid-thigh-pettipant-boyshort/

They give a little support (somewhat like the top of maternity pants) and light shaping, and keep my thighs from chafing. Extremely comfortable!


----------



## cncem

Mandaa, don't worry love, I know that is easier said than done. I've got all sorts of medical problems with me, high blood pressure and on meds for that, now my doc says my sugars are too high and I have to take meds for that, but my baby is doing just fine. I remember that anxiety at my 19 week appt when I had a sono for the first time since 14 weeks and I went in there so scared that something was going to be wrong and she was just perfect. When my doc told me my sugars have been too high especially first thing in the morning after all night fasting I was upset, but she explained to me it is not true diabetes but gestational diabetes that I have, that my body works right, produces insulin right but the placenta blocks it. She assured me its not something I did wrong, or do wrong, or eat wrong, it is just the pregnancy. So, the anxiety about maybe something is wrong with baby is a reflection of how we feel inside and may be coming out in a dream, if that makes sense. I wish it were fast forward to Monday after sono for you so it could be over and done with and you'd see that all the worry is for nothing. You did have a 20 week sono right? If anything were wrong they'd have found it then. At this point all organs and everything are formed and functioning, they are just putting on weight. I hope I've made you feel better, somewhat :flower::hugs:


----------



## cncem

MissyLissy said:


> cncem said:
> 
> 
> Super cute mobil Geralyn!
> 
> I have a confession to make, and I feel so bad about it. While I was at the store I bought a piece of cake, just a single serve piece. I had every intention of eating only a small piece of it and throwing the rest away, but I took one bite of it and the next thing I know I'm licking the iceing off the container. I felt pretty sick to my stomach abit afterwards, and when I checked my sugar an hour later it was 158 :nope:. Not good. But otherwise I've been doing good, numbers have been good and all. I go see the specialist tomorrow, so I'll mention it.
> 
> 
> Don't stress about this. It's about blood sugar overall trends and management. An isolated high number here and there is nothing to get overly concerned about. I hope you enjoyed the cake, mama! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you missy, but I thought my numbers were good, I get below 140 an hour after a meal most of the time, but my morning fasting numbers have been elevated, sometimes 100 or even higher, not every morning but most mornings since I've been monitoring. I don't understand why, I eat a greek yogurt about 10 or so, then go to bed about 10:30 and get up about 7 and check my sugar, why is it so high after that long of a fast? And my numbers after dinner are usually good, below 140, I just don't understand. The yogurt doesn't have more than 20 grams of carbs. I don't know, but she put me on medicine. Glyburide at bedtime and with breakfast. It was either that or insulin. I'm glad I only have 7 weeks 5 days Max until this is over, I like being pregnant but I feel so broken. I've never had any pregnancy related health problems before and it's distressing and depressing.


----------



## GeralynB

I had a mini freak out earlier and was crying to DH. I'm just feeling overwhelmed with all that still needs to be done and that our kitchen is still not done yet and the house is a mess. Plus I think that I'm starting to realize that I'm actually going to have a baby soon and I have no friggin clue how to take care of a baby!!


----------



## MissyLissy

cncem said:


> MissyLissy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cncem said:
> 
> 
> Super cute mobil Geralyn!
> 
> I have a confession to make, and I feel so bad about it. While I was at the store I bought a piece of cake, just a single serve piece. I had every intention of eating only a small piece of it and throwing the rest away, but I took one bite of it and the next thing I know I'm licking the iceing off the container. I felt pretty sick to my stomach abit afterwards, and when I checked my sugar an hour later it was 158 :nope:. Not good. But otherwise I've been doing good, numbers have been good and all. I go see the specialist tomorrow, so I'll mention it.
> 
> 
> Don't stress about this. It's about blood sugar overall trends and management. An isolated high number here and there is nothing to get overly concerned about. I hope you enjoyed the cake, mama! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you missy, but I thought my numbers were good, I get below 140 an hour after a meal most of the time, but my morning fasting numbers have been elevated, sometimes 100 or even higher, not every morning but most mornings since I've been monitoring. I don't understand why, I eat a greek yogurt about 10 or so, then go to bed about 10:30 and get up about 7 and check my sugar, why is it so high after that long of a fast? And my numbers after dinner are usually good, below 140, I just don't understand. The yogurt doesn't have more than 20 grams of carbs. I don't know, but she put me on medicine. Glyburide at bedtime and with breakfast. It was either that or insulin. I'm glad I only have 7 weeks 5 days Max until this is over, I like being pregnant but I feel so broken. I've never had any pregnancy related health problems before and it's distressing and depressing.Click to expand...


Awww... Don't stress too much! It sounds like your numbers are mostly under control. It's no biggie if you need meds. I've been taking metformin my entire pregnancy, long before I got dx with GD because of PCOS and that's probably a big reason why I have been able to keep my numbers in check so easily. Plus, you are exactly right- home stretch! Before you know it, we'll have our babies and our bodies will sort themselves out again. I totally know how you feel about feeling broken. It's just been one thing after another for me. Seriously, pregnancy with multiples is no joke! First, the GD, then the blood pressure and the weekly pre-eclampsia monitoring, then worse of all the perinatologist telling me something may be wrong with my baby boy and causing me all kinds of stress. Add in my swollen ankles, not being able to sleep and trouble moving around in general, and I'm ready for delivery. I just want my babies here happy and healthy (and close to term!!). Of course the stress of work doesn't help, but I'm also in home stretch there. Three more weeks! And this week is my last week ever on call for work, so I just need I get through this weekend and a huge weight will be lifted off my shoulders.


----------



## cncem

Missy you and me both, I started out with blood pressure issues and now this gd, weekly perinatologist trips (at $80 per sono, and a sono everytime adds up) I'm just about done with all of this, glad it is close to the end for me, and even closer for you!! I'm should stop moaning though, I don't feel all that bad in general, just the usual aches and pains here and there, and I'm blessed to not have to work, so there is that. I can't imagine what your going through having two, I just can't. I'm glad that I have you and all the other ladies here, we can hang in there together. 

Geralyn, I know how your feeling, its really starting to get real for me that I'm going to be a mom, again, and I'm too old for this, lol. I'm getting scared too, and starting to get anxious about not being ready. Don't worry though about knowing how to take care of a baby, it comes naturally. I still remember those first weeks with my first, it was amazing and awesome. This baby will be the game changer, your first, and it will change your life, for the better. This baby will make you a Mom, and there is nothing like that feeling. After I had my first, shortly after I couldn't imagine my life without her, and now I'm getting all emotional, lol.


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## Twinklie12

This must be a tough part of pregnancy because I think we are all feeling a little overwhelmed! Feeling for you ladies with GD - it's just how your body deals with pregnancy, you can't blame yourself. The doctors will do everything they need to so that your baby is perfectly safe. 

I had a mini meltdown last night. It was definitely hormone induced as I had a pretty good day overall! I went to bed and just started to cry to DH.... Worried about going back to work after the baby since my boss can be so needy, worried about having enough time for "us" with DH once the baby is here, worried about daycare drop offs and pickups in time with us both working, and just.... Everything! I hope these hormones calm down because I can't take 2 more months of crankiness for no reason!


----------



## salu_34

I'm feeling like we won't have everything done before she arrives. Which is why I'm glad I'll be taking mat leave on Oct so that'll give me time to get things done without the OH there lol. 

It's been a week since I had my glucose test and I haven't heard from my doctor, so I am assuming I i passed lol. I'll find out for sure Monday when I go for my appintment.


----------



## cncem

Salu, if you didn't pass they'd have called you the next morning, and had you in for a glucose meter and nutritional counseling by now. It is safe to say you passed, congrats!!

Twinklie, your so sweet to say that. It's been hard not to blame myself, even though my doc says it is nothing I did or eat or do.


----------



## Laylagirl

Im feeling like I wont be ready myself...so I feel you ladies. Did you all have showers already? (I mean the parties..LOL)


----------



## mandaa1220

Laylagirl said:


> Im feeling like I wont be ready myself...so I feel you ladies. Did you all have showers already? (I mean the parties..LOL)

Mine is October 18th at 36 weeks.


----------



## Twinklie12

My shower is October 4th when I am just about 33 weeks.


----------



## MissyLissy

I've already had my two big showers. (Only wanted one, but my MIL insisted on having one with her friends/family separate b/c my "main" shower was happening in the town I grew up in two hours away from where I live now.) I had one at almost 27 weeks, and the other at almost 30 weeks. I'm having one more teeny, tiny shower thrown by my friends on my birthday next weekend when I'll be nearly 32 weeks. I've already gotten most everything I need. DH and I need to get very little ourselves at this point. I feel very blessed and fortunate.


----------



## MarieMo7

Having a "sprinkle" October 19, one month before my due date. Just a little girls' get-together.

I'm surprisingly not overwhelmed with the "I have so much to do" - at home anyway. I have everything I need, just really need to get Chase's old clothes washed. Other than that, it's all details. The nursery won't be 100% when she's born I'm sure, but there's a crib in there. The Rock n Play (which I'm sure she'll be sleeping in the first couple of weeks) is in a closet ready to go.

Work is stressing me out some, but I think it's starting to come together as well. I'm hoping and praying we can get my position filled within the next week or so, having someone start within 2 weeks. Then I have at least a full month to train and get someone up to speed before I go on leave. It may even mean I can stop working a little bit early so I can have some quiet time at home with my daughter before she becomes a sister! Cross your fingers for me, girls!


----------



## GeralynB

I had my shower 2 weeks ago. We still need to get some stuff that we didn't get off the registry


----------



## salu_34

My shower's next Saturday, looking forward to it :)


----------



## Selaphyna

We aren't having a shower or a sprinkle. I was asked by a coworker if I was having one, and I said no. He asked why. It's mostly because most of my family and friends live 4 hours away, hard to plan and transport everything back. Plus this is my second. Most of everything that is being bought is second hand, and the big things we need we are buying a bit at a time. I plan on getting my carrier this weekend, and hopefully by next weekend the pack 'n play. Anything else that we need big-wise, we can get after Pickle is born, since it won't be needed right away.

Work has been better. I'm still greatly annoyed by stupidity, and really ready to be off work already (though not ready for Pickle to be born). At the end of today, I already have 45 hours of work (I'm normally scheduled that), and I still have another 7 hours to go tomorrow. It sucks being short handed.


----------



## apple_20

I had my sprinkle at 20 weeks so we could do gender reveal at the same time. I also had a lot more energy back then!

I think the last stretch is the hardest second only to waiting to get to 12 weeks.

I have quite a bit to do still to get the house sorted but no energy to do it . Who has packed their hospital bag? I feel like I should but would involve a bit of shopping!


----------



## laurarebecca1

I've got my baby showers today and tomorrow :D so excited!!

As for hospital bag... I haven't even thought about it!


----------



## Missyann

We had our shower a couple of weeks ago, and my coworkers are throwing me a small one over lunch in late October. This weekend I'm going to organize all of the stuff we got from the shower and finish the nursery. We also new to rearrange our room to fit the bassinet. Baby will be in out room for a little while since Master BR and nursery are on different floors. I think this will be easier until we get the hang of middle of the night feedings. The biggest thing I am worried about is lining up daycare for when I go back to work in February. With some places here, we would have had to get on a list before we even started trying to have a baby.


----------



## MissyLissy

Agenda for today: car shopping for a bigger car that can accommodate 2 car seats and lots of baby crap in the trunk space. Ugh. We've been putting this "fun" task off and now we are getting into crunch time.

I also need to put my hospital bag together this weekend, which will involve some shopping for me. I've been reading lots of twin blogs and I've read a number of twin moms going into labor at 33 weeks. That's like TWO friggen weeks from now for me. I'm certainly hoping and expecting to make it longer than that, but I need to get prepared.


----------



## Twinklie12

Good luck car shopping Missy!


----------



## cncem

Good luck Missy, hope you find a nice one. I can't believe you have 2 weeks left, more or less!! Eeeeeek how exciting!!

My shower is in a few weeks and I'm excited. We don't have much in the way of furniture yet, but I really don't think we need much of anything right now, anyway. I have a swing and a side of the bed sleeper. I'll get a crib sometime soon, when my mother takes me to get one, but she won't be in that for a while anyway. I've given thought to what to pack in my hospital bag, and since I'm a couponer I already have everything I need, just need to get it all together. I never went into hospital with a bag either, so lots of firsts for me, lol.


----------



## Princesskell

Enjoy the showers. We are not having one here.
Last week at work coming up, I'm done on Wednesday :yipee: xxx


----------



## apple_20

Yay for last week at work! What a great feeling that is !


----------



## Laylagirl

I'm dreading packing a hospital bag...mostly because I just don't think I'll pack everything I need...I went out one day and bought literally everything I need for my little man... My first boy. I'm do excited. My MIL wants to give me a small shower, but I kindly declined...as I'm going through a lot at home and she is not aware... I also have a different idea of what a shower is and we just don't agree. I already have everything I need. 

Wednesday I was admitted to the hospital for blood clots...it's amazing how quickly they acted as their alarms went off when my oxygen levels were lower than normal... They got me in for bloods,EKG and ultrasound very fast...so I'm super impressed with my provider. Everything is good now... 

I have two months to wait for my lil man...and I'm hoping it goes by fast... I need something extra to be excited about... My girls keep my hands full of course, but I'm ready for a change in my life also... Finally a male in my life that won't screw me over..lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

So...anyone else keen to start getting things happening soon??? As soon as I hit 36 weeks it'll be hit me with every old wives tale!!


----------



## apple_20

Well I've started raspberry leaf tea and will start using evening primrose oil from 36 weeks. Not so much trying to get her out but trying to give myself the best chance for vbac!

I think probably 38/39 weeks I'll be bouncing on my ball, walks etc.

What are you planning?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My elective will be booked for around 39 but I think if I did go earlier I'd give vbac a shot. 
I'm mainly having the elective as I don't want to get to my due date because of what happened last time and induction after cesarean is too risky!


----------



## apple_20

I won't be induced either, if I go overdue I'll have an elective. I have to decide tomorrow what date I will set for that if I'll give myself the max 14 days overdue or a week after etc. I've got a consultant appointment and I'm also debating continuous monitoring so many choices!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Because my placenta failed last time at 38 weeks I'm keen to get her out ASAP even if by section.. But if I happened to go naturally at 37ish I'd be pretty happy!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Back pain is killing me! Especially at nights. Im hoping this little boy shows up on his own before my scheduled delivery day...woke up to 2 spots of dry milk on my shirt lol...it only gets worse.


----------



## cncem

I'm having tightenings but I don't feel them, I can only tell when I press on my bump it's really hard, and sometimes my lower back will hurt just a little bit for a about half a minute. I plan on hitting up all the old wives tales in a few weeks. Red rasp. leaf tea, epo, walking, bouncing on the ball and my husband (lol) etc. I have an induction planned for 39 weeks, but I really want to go into labor on my own, so hopefully before then would be good. I can't believe I'm almost 32 weeks! It's going fast, but also slow. I have a couple of events coming up to keep me occupied.


----------



## cncem

Laylagirl said:


> I have two months to wait for my lil man...and I'm hoping it goes by fast...

Oooh Laylagirl, when you put it that way it sounds so long, lol. I prefer to say 6 weeks and 14 days :) My weeks start Wednesday, so Thursdays I'll start saying I'm going on the next week, haha. This will be my last pregnancy, and while I don't want to wish it away, I look forward to the day I won't have to take all these meds, or check my blood pressure twice a day, or poke myself 4 times a day to check my sugars, or watch the clock and start counting down the hour every meal.


----------



## MissyLissy

Man, I've hit a wall with productivity. We traded in my little Ford Focus for a KIA Sorento SUV yesterday which was DRAINING (have I mentioned how much I hate car shopping, lol). I also bought odds and ends that I'll need for my hospital bag (nightgown, nursing bras and pads, granny panties, slippers) and now I'm spent. I had good intentions of cranking out thank you notes from my shower last week, actually packing the hospital bag, maybe installing car seats or doing more baby clothes laundry. Plus, I still want to make it over to Babies R Us today to pick up our dresser/changing table combo because it's finally in. But I just can't move off the couch. I'm sitting here in a daze watching the Packers loose horribly and thinking about how I need to get off my butt and do something productive.


----------



## Princesskell

I'm a bit weird and like to stay pregnant as long as possible! I don't mind being overdue! Xxx


----------



## Laylagirl

CNEM- I know...it does sound so long...my weeks start on Saturdays...so I've just started a new week...and it feels like time is standing still...I have a lot of things on my mind and less enjoyment, so that may be why it's so slow fir me....I'm going to take off for a couple of days and see how I feel when I return. I got the pertussis vaccine on Wednesday and have been dreadfully sick with a bad cough and sore throat...it feels awful...


----------



## mandaa1220

Looking forward to Thanksgiving!
 



Attached Files:







Thanksgiving Outfit.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## hopefulfor1st

apple_20 said:


> Well I've started raspberry leaf tea and will start using evening primrose oil from 36 weeks. Not so much trying to get her out but trying to give myself the best chance for vbac!
> 
> I think probably 38/39 weeks I'll be bouncing on my ball, walks etc.
> 
> What are you planning?

I was told I definitely should not take RLT if a c section is likely.


----------



## Missyann

I am excited to meet my little one, but if he arrives right on time the I'll be fine with that. Works best with my schedule and OH's...which means I should expect him 2 weeks early in the middle of the night. 

I was super productive this weekend and got some odds and ends at BRU, did the last bit of baby clothes and blanket laundry, and finished all the thank you cards from the shower. I've been running around the house so much that the bottoms of my feet just ache. I wonder if wearing shoes inside would help.

Going to wait on the "hospital" bag until I go to the birthing class. Since I'm going to be at a birthing center, they say that on average, moms and newborns go home in about 8 hours so I won't have much extra time to spend there post partum.


----------



## DissySunshine

I am SO excited to meet our little lady, but then I think of my cousin who delivered 5 weeks early and what she's had to go through with the hospital (he is completely healthy and has gained almost a pound already, but they want to hold him another week for some reason!) and I think I can wait a little longer :haha: But if she decides to come, say, at 38 weeks...well, let's just say I wouldn't be disappointed!


----------



## mandaa1220

38 weeks sounds perfect :thumbup:


----------



## cncem

Oops, double post


----------



## cncem

Dissy and Mandaa, I'm with you ladies, 38 would be great!! Lol. 

Laylagirl that sucks about getting a cough, that has been going around her too, my daughter is coughing alot. I wonder if yours has to do with getting the vaccine though? Slather on vicks vaporub on your chest at night and put a smear under your nose above your lip. That helps more than any cough syrup or cough drop. I hope you feel better soon.

Missy, you deserve to be able to sit awhile, pretty soon those twinnies are going to be running you ragged. I don't exactly like car shopping, but I'd love to have a new car, in fact I'm going to need one with 2 kids and a car seat in the back, my husband thinks a minivan *gag. I never thought I'd be a mother with a minivan.

I can't Wait for my baby shower!!! A couple weeks eeeeeeeeee. And next weekend we have a family reunion for hubby's side of the family to go to so I look forward to that. I bought a couple 30 count bottles of baby aspirin the other day and realized I'd only need about half of that second bottle, then I thought Woah, shit is getting REAL, lol.


----------



## Twinklie12

I just have this feeling I will go pretty late/overdue. But who knows! I am due 4 days before Thanksgiving so I keep telling people I predict I go into labor on the holiday just to inconvenience everyone haha. 

DH finished painting the nursery this weekend, I love how the stencil wall came out. Now I am excited that we can start putting furniture together and pulling it all together. :)


----------



## Twinklie12

I just have this feeling I will go pretty late/overdue. But who knows! I am due 4 days before Thanksgiving so I keep telling people I predict I go into labor on the holiday just to inconvenience everyone haha. 

DH finished painting the nursery this weekend, I love how the stencil wall came out. Now I am excited that we can start putting furniture together and pulling it all together. :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Holy crap my back and ribs are killing me!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

cncem said:


> Dissy and Mandaa, I'm with you ladies, 38 would be great!! Lol.
> 
> Me too - I saw the Consultant on Friday and am being induced at 38/39 weeks unless I go into labour naturally before then..
> 
> Might have to change my maternity leave now since I was hoping to work until 38 weeks :wacko:
> 
> I am getting braxton hicks more and more frequently now too... anyone else? In particular if I have perhaps overdone it.. I was at a wedding on Saturday and it was a wonderful day but long and tiring and by the end of the day, it was almost as if the baby was telling me to go and lie down!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

So excited for Friday to get my c section date!


----------



## apple_20

Had my consultant appointment today the plan is to try for a vbac but if I don't go by 40+12 I'll have a c-section they will do a sweep at 41 weeks and book section. 

OH is very on board with helping my get baby out once I'm 38 weeks.

I've had more braxton hicks too esp when I overdo it or in ill (DS projectile vomiting last night lovely)


----------



## Pussy Galore

apple_20 said:


> Had my consultant appointment today the plan is to try for a vbac but if I don't go by 40+12 I'll have a c-section they will do a sweep at 41 weeks and book section.
> 
> OH is very on board with helping my get baby out once I'm 38 weeks.
> 
> I've had more braxton hicks too esp when I overdo it or in ill (DS projectile vomiting last night lovely)

Glad to know it is not just me... projectile vomit sounds fun!


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies, I'm about 12 pages behind and super swamped, but I wanted to pop in and say hello. Sorry for the lousy post!


----------



## sandilion

This is my last week of work then i start mat leave!!! 

My work has been trying to get me to agree to working longer... like another 3 weeks! But id also have to get a med cert to state i am in good enough condition to do so.

To much of their annoyance I have declined. I can not imagine working 3 weeks more (total 4 weeks from now) with all of these braxton hicks I am getting, nausea and preggo brain!!


----------



## salu_34

Had my doctors appointment today and he confirmed that I did pass my glucose test and that my levels were normal :) 
I'm other news my mom's friend thinks I'm going to go three weeks early ... which would be 6 weeks from now. Um no thanks lol. I want her cooking right til the end !


----------



## Jalanis22

So not ready to see the dr tomorrow regarding weight gain..but ready to talk to him about my sore throat i can barely even talk..lets see how that goes tomorrow and about my braxton hicks, and leaking milk already.


----------



## MarieMo7

I've got all the old wives' tales ready to roll (or at least on order!).

- Currently drinking RRLT twice a day, will be adding capsules at 32 weeks
- Starting EPO at 32 weeks, 2x/day + vaginally until 36 weeks, then 4x/day + vaginally
- Clary sage oil on order, for bump massage starting at 37 weeks
- Black & Blue Cohosh tinctures on order, starting at 38 weeks
- Borrowing my mom's yoga ball this week, will be sitting on that as much as I can
- Evening walks will be starting soon, but they have to be short - they give me tons of BH, and make my back hurt like crazy
- Found 2 different acupressure (aka, foot massage!) places - one by work, one by home. Need to do a little more research, but will probably try starting at 38-39 weeks as well. 

Of course, DH is always on board for sex, so that one's a given, LOL!

My ideal date would be 38+5 (Nov 17th) but that's just because I want that DATE. LOL! Otherwise, I'd be happy to go at 40+2 (Nov 21st) - which would get me home before Thanksgiving, so that would be awesome. Otherwise, it's a section on November 26th - day before Thanksgiving. BOO. I may try to convince my OB to let me go until the following Monday, which would be way later than she wants me to (41+5) but then I could enjoy a good long weekend with my family before all hell breaks loose!!


----------



## GeralynB

Jalanis22 said:


> So not ready to see the dr tomorrow regarding weight gain..but ready to talk to him about my sore throat i can barely even talk..lets see how that goes tomorrow and about my braxton hicks, and leaking milk already.

I have my midwife appt and I'm scared to see what they day about my weight


----------



## Jalanis22

GeralynB said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> So not ready to see the dr tomorrow regarding weight gain..but ready to talk to him about my sore throat i can barely even talk..lets see how that goes tomorrow and about my braxton hicks, and leaking milk already.
> 
> I have my midwife appt and I'm scared to see what they day about my weightClick to expand...

So am i but ive had enough....i started at 134 and at my last appt i was 174...i do munch here and there but not as much to gain soo much....i am just enjoying these 5 last weeks cause after delivery im going to get in a strict diet


----------



## cncem

Jalanis, two words for you after baby comes: Atkins Diet. Cut out carbs and sugar, eat 3 meals and 3 snacks a day and make sure to eat every few hours and you'll drop the weight. I've lost 3 pounds in the last 3 weeks, and that's not accounting for the half pound a week that baby is putting on, just by following this diabetic low carb diet plan. I plan to continue eating like this after Macie is born.


----------



## DissySunshine

I started at 137 and weighed 182 last time. GOODNESS. GRACIOUS. I haven't really changed my eating habits, either! I just pack on the pounds, I guess. I know I'm going to break the 200 mark at this rate. Ugh. Blegh. 

What do BH contractions feel like? I know they're hard to describe but as this is my first pregnancy I have no idea what to expect or look out for! I have been getting these odd fluttery pulling feelings lower than where my little lady usually hits, but I thought BH was more cramp-like? :wacko:


----------



## salu_34

I feel bad now ! Pre-pregnancy I weighed about 165/170 lbs, and after today's appointment, I weigh about 188 lbs - so only about 18 lbs so far. I'm surprised I haven't put on more since I tend to gain weight very fast, so I guess most of it is mostly baby, lol.


----------



## Jalanis22

cncem said:


> Jalanis, two words for you after baby comes: Atkins Diet. Cut out carbs and sugar, eat 3 meals and 3 snacks a day and make sure to eat every few hours and you'll drop the weight. I've lost 3 pounds in the last 3 weeks, and that's not accounting for the half pound a week that baby is putting on, just by following this diabetic low carb diet plan. I plan to continue eating like this after Macie is born.

I cant live without sugar! Ive never done a diet before so im not sure what exactly has carbs in it. Im more of one of those that need a diet plan to know what to eat and snack on.


----------



## cncem

I'd rather live without sugar if it means I can get my old body back, my first pre-baby body. I weigh way way too much and eating like this is the Only thing that has ever worked for me. You get to eat all the protein, cheese and fruits and veggies that you want. Well, most veggies. And it's not like you have to completely cut out sugar, you can have a candy or small piece of cake, small amount of icecream, just not 3 or 4 sodas a day and cake and icecream and etc etc. It's way easier than counting calories. It's not the fat content that makes you fat, it's the sugar in excess of the energy you use that your body stores as fat. Oops I have to go read to my son, I'll be back and finish what I'm trying to say.


----------



## Jalanis22

cncem said:


> I'd rather live without sugar if it means I can get my old body back, my first pre-baby body. I weigh way way too much and eating like this is the Only thing that has ever worked for me. You get to eat all the protein, cheese and fruits and veggies that you want. Well, most veggies. And it's not like you have to completely cut out sugar, you can have a candy or small piece of cake, small amount of icecream, just not 3 or 4 sodas a day and cake and icecream and etc etc. It's way easier than counting calories. It's not the fat content that makes you fat, it's the sugar in excess of the energy you use that your body stores as fat. Oops I have to go read to my son, I'll be back and finish what I'm trying to say.

I rarely drink a soda but i do eat sugary cereal, my regular normal day for bkfast its rare if i eat bkfast i wake up late, for lunch i will eat anything, and for dinner either cereal or wheat toast with butter with milk...and my snacks daily would be melon, oranges, granola bars, chips (not always), bananas.....and sometimes i need to drink milk, i love milk.


----------



## cncem

It's easy for me to eat like this now because I have to for my baby, the real test is after I have the baby can I continue with this new way of eating, we'll see. I do want to get healthier though, for me. My step father passed away last month and before he did he all kinds of health problems because he was not healthy, he had high blood pressure, high cholesterol, heart problems, breathing problems, he didn't drink water or eat right or exercise. It's a real wakeup call to be healthy you know? And I have to drop some weight to not get real diabetes or have high blood pressure. I need to get active and change my lifestyle. Not to look good, but to feel good, and hopefully live longer. It's funny all the things you think about when your pregnant.


----------



## Jalanis22

cncem said:


> It's easy for me to eat like this now because I have to for my baby, the real test is after I have the baby can I continue with this new way of eating, we'll see. I do want to get healthier though, for me. My step father passed away last month and before he did he all kinds of health problems because he was not healthy, he had high blood pressure, high cholesterol, heart problems, breathing problems, he didn't drink water or eat right or exercise. It's a real wakeup call to be healthy you know? And I have to drop some weight to not get real diabetes or have high blood pressure. I need to get active and change my lifestyle. Not to look good, but to feel good, and hopefully live longer. It's funny all the things you think about when your pregnant.

I agree with you...once my lil one is born im gonna start running on treadmill and excercising and of course eat healthy to lose weight


----------



## sandilion

I am over worrying about what my OB thinks about my weight gain. I gained 30 kilos with DS and managed to lose it all plus an additional 10! I have complete faith i will again (so far have gained 25 kilos)

I eat well too - some women just pile it on while pregnant. I do eat a hell of a lot more than if i wasn't pregnant for sure, but to hell with it I am growing a human!

My DH came in to my appointment yesterday and that seemed to keep my OB in check ;) she was a lot nicer to me while he was there.... after the previous appointment I was looking into possibly changing OB's she was so rude to me! Ill just take DH with me for now on lol.


----------



## sandilion

cncem said:


> Jalanis, two words for you after baby comes: Atkins Diet. Cut out carbs and sugar, eat 3 meals and 3 snacks a day and make sure to eat every few hours and you'll drop the weight. I've lost 3 pounds in the last 3 weeks, and that's not accounting for the half pound a week that baby is putting on, just by following this diabetic low carb diet plan. I plan to continue eating like this after Macie is born.

Is the Atkins Diet suitable for breastfeeders?? I am so keen on trying it this time.


----------



## Jalanis22

Wss^^ im planning on breastfeeding.


----------



## cncem

sandilion said:


> cncem said:
> 
> 
> Jalanis, two words for you after baby comes: Atkins Diet. Cut out carbs and sugar, eat 3 meals and 3 snacks a day and make sure to eat every few hours and you'll drop the weight. I've lost 3 pounds in the last 3 weeks, and that's not accounting for the half pound a week that baby is putting on, just by following this diabetic low carb diet plan. I plan to continue eating like this after Macie is born.
> 
> Is the Atkins Diet suitable for breastfeeders?? I am so keen on trying it this time.Click to expand...

Well, I don't know, I don't know a whole lot about it only it seems to be promoting more protein less carbs and sugar, I have gestational diabetes so when I think about how I eat and describe it that diet pops into my head. I plan to breastfeed too, I'll ask my doctor about it. I'm sure if it is good for me during pregnancy it'll be good for breastfeeding. I wouldn't take any diet pills or eat those atkins bars and shakes. I plan to continue eating healthy and cutting out sugar and carbs.


----------



## MarieMo7

It's not recommended until milk supply is well-established, like after 2+ months; even better if baby has started solids. Carbohydrates are essential to good nutrition in a nursing mom, so cutting them out can impact milk supply, mom's energy, etc. 

I'd recommend looking into South Beach Diet (starting at Phase II - no sugar but some low-glycemic carbs in moderation), or Weight Watchers for their breastfeeding mom plan. I did really well with the WW plan, but I was also 10 months pp when I started it, so nursing was REALLY well-established and my daughter had cut down a bit on sessions anyway.


----------



## DragonflyWing

I've been on the GD diet for over 2 weeks now, and although my post-meal numbers have been great, my fasting blood sugar is still too high. On Friday, the doctor decided I need to inject insulin at bedtime :(. So, now I have these insulin pens and I need to stick myself in the belly every night. Surprisingly, it hurts less than pricking my finger to test my blood! However, it means that I have to have weekly non-stress tests now to make sure the baby is doing ok. I also have an ultrasound next Friday to check his growth.

I have my c-section scheduled for 39 weeks on November 17th. I don't want him to come any earlier than that, because my parents are flying out from NY to help with the twins. If I go into labor earlier, I won't have anyone to take them! I would have to ask my sister in law, but she has two children of her own, so it wouldn't be easy for her. With my parents coming out, DH will be able to stay at the hospital with me and the baby. If it's earlier, I'll have to be on my own with the baby. Stay in there, little one!


----------



## Missyann

Just had my prenatal appointment today. Weight is okay, measured 31 cm, baby is head down though his is facing my left side, and heartbeat 150. The big surprise is that I get another "mini" ultrasound at 36 weeks to make sure he is in the right position. I'll take any chance I can get to see him! So excited for next month now.


----------



## MarieMo7

DragonflyWing said:


> I've been on the GD diet for over 2 weeks now, and although my post-meal numbers have been great, my fasting blood sugar is still too high. On Friday, the doctor decided I need to inject insulin at bedtime :(. So, now I have these insulin pens and I need to stick myself in the belly every night. Surprisingly, it hurts less than pricking my finger to test my blood! However, it means that I have to have weekly non-stress tests now to make sure the baby is doing ok. I also have an ultrasound next Friday to check his growth.
> 
> I have my c-section scheduled for 39 weeks on November 17th. I don't want him to come any earlier than that, because my parents are flying out from NY to help with the twins. If I go into labor earlier, I won't have anyone to take them! I would have to ask my sister in law, but she has two children of her own, so it wouldn't be easy for her. With my parents coming out, DH will be able to stay at the hospital with me and the baby. If it's earlier, I'll have to be on my own with the baby. Stay in there, little one!

If Reese stays breech, we are scheduling a section for Nov 17th as well :)


----------



## Twinklie12

I have a doctor appointment this Friday at 31+5. Do they typically start seeing what position the baby is in then? Or is it just the usual weight, doppler, fundal height check?


----------



## GeralynB

Twinklie12 said:


> I have a doctor appointment this Friday at 31+5. Do they typically start seeing what position the baby is in then? Or is it just the usual weight, doppler, fundal height check?

My midwife just felt my stomach and was able to tell what position baby was in. I haven't had a sono from my midwife since 20 weeks but since my sister is a sono tech I had her do one at around 30 weeks just so I could see him


----------



## MarieMo7

Pretty sure they typically check at 36 weeks. There's so much chance of them moving before that, it's really unnecessary to worry much about it. They might be able to tell by feeling from the outside, but again - it can change so quick. Reese goes from head-up to head-down to sideways multiple times a day right now!


----------



## mandaa1220

At my appointment yesterday, my midwife felt to see what position baby was in. It was confirmed at the ultrasound later on that day.


----------



## salu_34

My OB checks post on (she's been head down for a few weeks), heart beat and fundal height and sends me on my way. I wait longer in the waiting room to see him then when I'm in his office !

I'm hoping I get another ultrasound before she comes. It would be nice to see how much she's changed since my 20 week scan.


----------



## apple_20

my midwife hasn't checked position yet (though she tried at 28 weeks briefly but couldn't tell) I haven't seen her since 28 weeks but will see her next week and hopefully she'll have a feel.

pretty sure she's head down though. if she turns now ill be gutted.

I had a really uncomfortable painful day yesterday due to being on my feet too much and forgetting to wear my bump support. looks like this support bandage is my new best friend since ive had no bump pain today :)

I can't believe how close to the end we all are now. I looked back at our first few pages and how excited/ scared we all were. that doesnt feel like long ago.

If you could say one thing to your 4 week pregnant self what would it be?

mine would be- stop worrying and enjoy it, baby will be fine and you are only doing it this one last time!


----------



## Missyann

I'd say "just take the pregnancy test already and enjoy having a normal body for just a little while longer."


----------



## salu_34

"This is what you've been waiting for, for a long time. Relax, breathe, take it all in. Enjoy every minute and try not to worry too much."


----------



## laurarebecca1

For you experienced mummy's would you recommend washing just newborn and up to 1 month clothes for now or wash all newborn, up to 1 month and 0-3? 

It's my job this weekend!


----------



## MarieMo7

Don't take tags off of MOST items if you can help it! Just wash a few items in newborn and 0-3 size - you never know what size baby will be. My daughter stayed in newborn clothes for 3 months, was in 0-3 for 3 months, and then 3-6 for about 14 minutes. All my cute (tags off, washed) 0-3 month summer clothes never got touched :(


----------



## MarieMo7

I would tell myself to remember this is my last one - so enjoy it, don't rush it, and remember/document as much as you can.


----------



## cncem

DragonflyWing said:


> I've been on the GD diet for over 2 weeks now, and although my post-meal numbers have been great, my fasting blood sugar is still too high. On Friday, the doctor decided I need to inject insulin at bedtime :(. So, now I have these insulin pens and I need to stick myself in the belly every night. Surprisingly, it hurts less than pricking my finger to test my blood! However, it means that I have to have weekly non-stress tests now to make sure the baby is doing ok. I also have an ultrasound next Friday to check his growth.
> 
> I have my c-section scheduled for 39 weeks on November 17th. I don't want him to come any earlier than that, because my parents are flying out from NY to help with the twins. If I go into labor earlier, I won't have anyone to take them! I would have to ask my sister in law, but she has two children of her own, so it wouldn't be easy for her. With my parents coming out, DH will be able to stay at the hospital with me and the baby. If it's earlier, I'll have to be on my own with the baby. Stay in there, little one!


Dragonflywing, I'm sorry. My fasting numbers were also too high, did your doc explain to you what causes that, besides the placenta blocking insulin, I was too upset by the news to listen. I was given a choice between the insulin injections and the glyburide pills so I chose the pills. I used to see my mom doing the shots and I absolutely did not want to do that. I don't mind being pregnant right not, I'm not all that uncomfortable or in pain to be honest, but I'll be glad to be rid of all these pregnancy induced health problems and to not have to take 8 pills in the morning and 3 at night anymore. And I could do without the finger poking bit too. I'm sorry you have to take shots, but at least it's not for too much longer right? Thats how I look at it. 
In other news, I got a bottle of EPO capsules so I'll start using those tonight, but I don't think I'll take them orally, I hate the taste of fish oil burping up and I imagine these will be similar, will they anyone who takes them?


----------



## MarieMo7

cncem said:


> In other news, I got a bottle of EPO capsules so I'll start using those tonight, but I don't think I'll take them orally, I hate the taste of fish oil burping up and I imagine these will be similar, will they anyone who takes them?

I took EPO to conceive and will start taking again tomorrow @ 32 weeks. They actually don't burp up like fish oil at all - I'd give it a try orally, I promise they're okay! :)


----------



## DragonflyWing

cncem said:


> Dragonflywing, I'm sorry. My fasting numbers were also too high, did your doc explain to you what causes that, besides the placenta blocking insulin, I was too upset by the news to listen. I was given a choice between the insulin injections and the glyburide pills so I chose the pills. I used to see my mom doing the shots and I absolutely did not want to do that.


Yes, she said that when you're sleeping, your liver dumps glucose into your bloodstream because it senses that you're sleeping, not eating, and normally that helps keep your blood sugar even overnight. However, since the hormones in the placenta are causing insulin-resistance, it causes your blood sugar to rise higher than normal overnight. Diet generally has no effect on fasting blood sugar, so there is very little you can do to control it. Exercise sometimes helps.


----------



## mandaa1220

For those of you who have high fasting numbers, what are they around?


----------



## MissyLissy

My entire office threw me a surprise baby shower today. It was so nice, but also kind of embarrassing to be put on the spot like that! I don't do well with a ton of attention. But still, so thoughtful! 

How are everyone's ankles doing? Mine have been swelling a bit for a while, but nothing major. This week, they are out of control! Super uncomfortable ankles most of the day.


----------



## mandaa1220

That's so sweet of them to throw you a shower. I hope you got lots of nice gifts!!

No swelling here yet.


----------



## cncem

DragonflyWing said:


> cncem said:
> 
> 
> Dragonflywing, I'm sorry. My fasting numbers were also too high, did your doc explain to you what causes that, besides the placenta blocking insulin, I was too upset by the news to listen. I was given a choice between the insulin injections and the glyburide pills so I chose the pills. I used to see my mom doing the shots and I absolutely did not want to do that.
> 
> 
> Yes, she said that when you're sleeping, your liver dumps glucose into your bloodstream because it senses that you're sleeping, not eating, and normally that helps keep your blood sugar even overnight. However, since the hormones in the placenta are causing insulin-resistance, it causes your blood sugar to rise higher than normal overnight. Diet generally has no effect on fasting blood sugar, so there is very little you can do to control it. Exercise sometimes helps.Click to expand...

Thank you Dragonflywing, that makes alot of sense, I don't think my doc explained it like that, or I was too upset to listen. I was wondering why, that explains it. 

And thank you Mariemo, I'll take them orally too then. Your starting them tomorrow did you say? Also wondering where to get red rasp leaf tea, might have to order it online.


----------



## cncem

Missy that is so cool of them! I understand how you feel on the embarrasment part, I get embarrased when it is my turn to open a Christmas present and all eyes are on me, lol. I'm sure I'll feel that way at my shower. My ankles are a little swollen but not near as bad as they used to be about 4 to 5 months in.


----------



## cncem

mandaa1220 said:


> For those of you who have high fasting numbers, what are they around?

Mine have been around 100-110, and she wants me at 95 or below. Since I've been taking the medicine they have been around 95.


----------



## Missyann

My left ankle is starting to swell, particularly in the middle of the night. I notice it when I get up to go to the bathroom and it feels like pins and needles when I walk.


----------



## MarieMo7

cncem said:


> And thank you Mariemo, I'll take them orally too then. Your starting them tomorrow did you say? Also wondering where to get red rasp leaf tea, might have to order it online.

Yep, starting EPO tomorrow, 32 weeks. 
I got my RRLT at Sprout's - but went through it pretty quick so I bought a bulk amount on Amazon.


----------



## Twinklie12

Missy how nice of them to do the shower, and to know to do it early for you!

My feet haven't swollen hardly at all but my hands and wrists have. My wedding rings haven't fit for a long time, and I definitely have pregnancy carpal tunnel. I wear wrist wraps at night now, but my hands still fall asleep and get all tingly sometimes. Not fun. The worst symptom by far is this back pain. I get shooting pains on either side of my back, on the sides right under my shoulder blades. When I drive it feels like someone has a knife in my back, I just can't find a comfortable position! On top of that I am just feeling like my bump is huge. Man it could be a long two months!


----------



## Jalanis22

Dr appt went great! Only funny thing is instead of my whole foot to swell, only my toes are swollen they look like sausages lol.


----------



## MissyLissy

Twinklie12 said:


> Missy how nice of them to do the shower, and to know to do it early for you!
> 
> My feet haven't swollen hardly at all but my hands and wrists have. My wedding rings haven't fit for a long time, and I definitely have pregnancy carpal tunnel. I wear wrist wraps at night now, but my hands still fall asleep and get all tingly sometimes. Not fun. The worst symptom by far is this back pain. I get shooting pains on either side of my back, on the sides right under my shoulder blades. When I drive it feels like someone has a knife in my back, I just can't find a comfortable position! On top of that I am just feeling like my bump is huge. Man it could be a long two months!

Oh wow! That hand swelling doesn't sound fun or convenient for day-to-day activities. Shockingly, my wedding rings are still fitting just fine and I don't have any swelling outside of my feet. Maybe I should stop complaining about my elephant feet and cankles. Lol! I hear you on the huge bump! At my appointment last week I was measuring like I was 38 weeks (if it were one baby). It's getting very hard to move around and be comfortable! I basically waddle everywhere. It's very attractive, I'm sure! :haha:


----------



## MarieMo7

At my 32 wk appointment. 
I've gained 8lbs in the last 4 weeks. Yikes!
That puts me up to 25lbs above my pre-preg weight...and 8 weeks to go. 
I gained 35 with Chase so I guess I'm not too far off...I should probably lay off the ice cream though...and candy bars for snack...and double breakfasts. But I'm STARVING basically all morning long. What's a girl to do??


----------



## Jalanis22

Wow thats nothing mariemo! I've gained 40lbs already.

Woke up with a cold, waiting on nurse to call me to see what i can take.


----------



## Missyann

Jalanis22 said:


> Wow thats nothing mariemo! I've gained 40lbs already.
> 
> Woke up with a cold, waiting on nurse to call me to see what i can take.

I had one last week and took Tylenol for the couple of days I had sinus congestion and then did saline nasal flush (mist and neti pot).


----------



## Pussy Galore

Wow - I have just watched an amazing video from conception to birth showing the babies development in the womb.

If you have 12 mins to sit down and watch I would highly recommend.. and then give yourself a huge pat on the back for the most wonderful thing that we are all doing right now... It is inspiring :)

Search on you tube for Rolf Larsen Miracle of Life

So beautiful :)


----------



## MarieMo7

Pussy Galore said:


> Wow - I have just watched an amazing video from conception to birth showing the babies development in the womb.
> 
> If you have 12 mins to sit down and watch I would highly recommend.. and then give yourself a huge pat on the back for the most wonderful thing that we are all doing right now... It is inspiring :)
> 
> Search on you tube for Rolf Larsen Miracle of Life
> 
> So beautiful :)

I've been seeing this all over my Facebook but haven't sat down to watch it yet...will have to do so tonight :)


----------



## DragonflyWing

mandaa1220 said:


> For those of you who have high fasting numbers, what are they around?

Mine were around 100-115. Since they put me on insulin, they're around 95. My goal is 60-90, so they might increase my insulin dose, I guess. I'm currently on 24 units of NPH insulin at bedtime. They did not give me the option to take oral meds instead, or I would have chosen that!

I woke up with a cold yesterday as well. Feeling pretty crummy, and kind of annoyed that I keep getting sick. Normally my immune system is very good, but since I've been pregnant I seem to catch everything that's going around. My doctor told me I can take Benadryl (antihistamine) and Sudafed (decongestant) if necessary. So far I've just been dealing with it.


----------



## Princesskell

It was my last day of work today :yipee: I was so ready for it in the end, I'm still feeling good but very tired now. I got some beautiful flowers and vouchers so I need to actually start buying some things for this baby now! :blush:
So now on to moving house day! Xxx


----------



## DragonflyWing

How often do you ladies get BH contractions? I've had 3 in the last 10 minutes!

It's probably fine, but I get a little freaked out because several BH in a row were the only sign I had right before my water broke with my twins at pretty much exactly this time (31w2d).


----------



## GeralynB

I started packing my hospital bag today. Still have to get stuff for baby packed and a few more things for me. I figure I better get a move on so I'm not rushing around at the last second.


----------



## MarieMo7

DragonflyWing said:


> How often do you ladies get BH contractions? I've had 3 in the last 10 minutes!
> 
> It's probably fine, but I get a little freaked out because several BH in a row were the only sign I had right before my water broke with my twins at pretty much exactly this time (31w2d).

I get them pretty often. At least one an hour, but if I'm really active, they'll come every few minutes. Then I have to lay down and take it easy, and they go away. 

Hopefully this isn't a sign of labor for you this time around!


----------



## DissySunshine

I still have no idea what BH contractions feel like! I've been kind of crampy lately but I have no clue if that's what I'm feeling.


----------



## Missyann

I get BH quite a bit later in the day and they usually come if I'm running around too much. I can make them go away when I lay down and relax. Today, for example was one long BH from the last 30 minutes of work until after dinner when I finaly got off my feet.


----------



## Jalanis22

Dissy it feels like a mild cramp with tense feeling pressure down there but of course a random contraction, not constant contractions.


----------



## MissyLissy

DragonflyWing said:


> How often do you ladies get BH contractions? I've had 3 in the last 10 minutes!
> 
> It's probably fine, but I get a little freaked out because several BH in a row were the only sign I had right before my water broke with my twins at pretty much exactly this time (31w2d).

I think I get BH once in a while. Usually more in the evening than during the day. Regardless, I'm sure you are fine this time, DragonFlyWing! Today is a big milestone for you to pass! Congrats! :flower:


----------



## MissyLissy

GeralynB said:


> I started packing my hospital bag today. Still have to get stuff for baby packed and a few more things for me. I figure I better get a move on so I'm not rushing around at the last second.

I also started my hospital bag. I went out and bought some nightgown, nursing bras and pads, granny panties. nipple cream... Stuff I thought I'll need that I don't have. Though someone in my birth class had their baby last week (3 weeks early), and she said she didn't use hardly any of the clothes she packed and just relied on hospital stuff. I'll prob keep the tags on just in case based on her advise.


----------



## MissyLissy

MissyLissy said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> I started packing my hospital bag today. Still have to get stuff for baby packed and a few more things for me. I figure I better get a move on so I'm not rushing around at the last second.
> 
> I also started my hospital bag. I went out and bought some nightgowns, nursing bras and pads, granny panties, nipple cream... Stuff I thought I'll need that I don't have. Though someone in my birth class had their baby last week (3 weeks early), and she said she didn't use hardly any of the clothes she packed and just relied on hospital stuff. I'll prob keep the tags on just in case based on her advise.Click to expand...


----------



## Pussy Galore

Ooh how exciting thinking about packing our hospital bags! I have bought all of the essentials but not yet even though about washing any of the baby clothes...

I think I will put this on my to do list for this weekend once the nursery is finished :)

I only seem to get BH when I have overdone it, usually in the evening.. and they do seem to go away if I lie down and relax. This is all new for me though... I didn't get them with my first pregnancy at all!


----------



## enan88

Hi ladies! Promised I will keep writting, but things are just crazy! I've also started packing my hospital bag and baby's one... I'm also needing some extra scans as baby is quite big and my midwife messed a bit some bloods tests.... my OB is not happy at all about it and wants to keep a close eye. 

I have been reading your posts and, wow! lots of things are happening! 
I think I started having BH ( It feels like I really need to go to the toilet for number 2 diarrea-like feeling) SORRY FOR TMI!!!!! But not really crampy at all.

I also have baby back to back ,does anyone else have baby in this positision??


----------



## mandaa1220

enan88 said:


> Hi ladies! Promised I will keep writting, but things are just crazy! I've also started packing my hospital bag and baby's one... I'm also needing some extra scans as baby is quite big and my midwife messed a bit some bloods tests.... my OB is not happy at all about it and wants to keep a close eye.
> 
> I have been reading your posts and, wow! lots of things are happening!
> I think I started having BH ( It feels like I really need to go to the toilet for number 2 diarrea-like feeling) SORRY FOR TMI!!!!! But not really crampy at all.
> 
> I also have baby back to back ,does anyone else have baby in this positision??

How big are they estimating your baby is?


----------



## cncem

168 an hour after eating yogurt wtf??? I'm so tired of this. Why is my body not working right? Doc's going to put me on insulin I know it and I HATE needles *sob. After I have the baby I'm going to take the placenta out to a field somewhere and ritually burn it...


----------



## Dogtanian

Hey Everyone.
Have been keeping up to date reading all your posts,so much has been happening!
Im 34 weeks now and have had loads of problems,but all to do with me and nothing to do with baby,thank god.
After having constant blood and protein in my urine they have diagnosed acute kidney failure due to pregnancy,and are hoping it will disappear once i have baby.
Had a growth scan at 33+6 and baby boy is 5lb 7oz,and in a flexed breech position after being head down all pregnancy.It makes no difference to my birth plan as i was planning a elec c section anyway,but my god it is so uncomfortable.
I should get a c section date at 36 weeks,so thats the next milestone im looking forward to.
Is anyone else's baby in this position?
:dust:


----------



## MarieMo7

My baby has been flipping like a gymnast this whole pregnancy. Doc told me yesterday he felt like she was head-down (based off of feeling my tummy, not u/s), and I'm feeling her hiccups low today, so...hoping she stays that way. But he told me not to count anything final until 37 weeks or so, when there is much less chance of baby flipping at that point (yes, it does happen, but more often than not, they stay). 
But hey, if you're having an ECS, then your baby could be doing the splits in there for all it's going to matter ;) Except, you know, the majorly uncomfortable part!

Sorry to hear the pregnancy has been rough on you, but glad baby is okay!


----------



## Jalanis22

When i was in the hospital with my daughter i honestly dodnt even take anything. Just my mom took me some sweater slacks before they discharged me and some socks after i delivered thats it.


----------



## cncem

Wow, I'm sorry Dogtanian about the kidney failure I hope that goes away after baby comes, did doc say why that happened? I feel bad now for complaining about my diabetes problems. And Macie has been head down for about a month now, I don't know if she'll flip, I hope not. 

I don't know if I said it before, but I didn't have a proper hospital bag in either of my previous pregnancies. With my daughter I was young and didn't know to have one and with my son it was an emergency situation and I didn't know I'd be having him then so didn't think to stop for clothes or anything, and really didn't need anything. It would have been nice to have a robe and not have to walk around with a hospital gown on backwards to cover my tail, lol. The hospital pretty much provides everything, although I am going to have a bag this time. 

I hadn't washed my hands this morning when I took my blood sugar after breakfast and maybe sweat or something made the number high, I took it again about 10 mins later after washing my hands and it was 136, so normal. My fasting sugar this morning was 120 though, so my doc may put me on insulin anyway.


----------



## GeralynB

I finished another project for the nursery. Now I have to get all this stuff hung up.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mandaa1220

cncem said:


> Wow, I'm sorry Dogtanian about the kidney failure I hope that goes away after baby comes, did doc say why that happened? I feel bad now for complaining about my diabetes problems. And Macie has been head down for about a month now, I don't know if she'll flip, I hope not.
> 
> I don't know if I said it before, but I didn't have a proper hospital bag in either of my previous pregnancies. With my daughter I was young and didn't know to have one and with my son it was an emergency situation and I didn't know I'd be having him then so didn't think to stop for clothes or anything, and really didn't need anything. It would have been nice to have a robe and not have to walk around with a hospital gown on backwards to cover my tail, lol. The hospital pretty much provides everything, although I am going to have a bag this time.
> 
> I hadn't washed my hands this morning when I took my blood sugar after breakfast and maybe sweat or something made the number high, I took it again about 10 mins later after washing my hands and it was 136, so normal. My fasting sugar this morning was 120 though, so my doc may put me on insulin anyway.

That's frustrating!

Definitely starting to get to the more uncomfortable point for us all!


----------



## salu_34

Moving around while sleeping and mornings are the worst for me. It's so hard walking up and down the stairs !

I haven't even thought of packing my hospital bag yet. I don't even have any nursing bras bought or big ass undies yet, lol. When I start mat leave in the next few weeks I'll have more time to get that organized.


----------



## cncem

Mandaa how ever did your ultrasound appt go? I've been thinking about you and wondering.


----------



## Loveorleaveme

I would like to be added to the nov group I'm due nov 15 with a little girl her name will b Joanna Jean


----------



## Twinklie12

Work has been so busy for me lately, I am not keeping up here! My back pain and carpal tunnel swolle tingly hands have been worse, but I keep so busy at work I barely notice until I get home at night. My DH finished painting the stencil in the nursery and is doing so great putting together the furniture at night after work. It's all getting closer! I have also probably put on more weight lately, I think I am up 24 pounds total. And a bit over 8 weeks to go!


----------



## mandaa1220

cncem said:


> Mandaa how ever did your ultrasound appt go? I've been thinking about you and wondering.

Great! Thanks for thinking of me! 

He's estimated around 4lbs and in the 63rd percentile.


----------



## cncem

That is awesome!! I see you are a few days ahead of me, I go in to see specialist and have a scan on Monday I wonder what she'll weigh. She was estimated to weigh 3 pounds 11 ounces two weeks ago, give or take a couple days, so she must be at least 4 pounds now. My son was born at 35 weeks, I was induced due to pre e, but he weighed only 4 pounds 11 oz at birth. Baby sites say they gain about a half pound a week right now, so he must have had growth restriction. If Macie were born at 35 weeks (god forbid) that is only 3 weeks from now, scary.


----------



## mandaa1220

Ohhh I bet she'll be at least 4 1/2 lbs then! It's crazy to be thinking how these babies from this group are going to start being born in the next month or so!


----------



## Jalanis22

I ordered my breast pump already! Cant wait for it to be delivered already, things feel more real now.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

C section booked for October 30, unless I can get her to come out sooner as I can't go to 40 wks and they won't induce with history of abruption so my only chance of a vbac is if I go before 39 wks naturally! 

Last day of work tomorrow!


----------



## Vix6584

I have a little November sparkler :), due on the 22nd November. First baby, keeping it a surprise so don't know sex of the baby


----------



## mandaa1220

hopefulfor1st said:


> C section booked for October 30, unless I can get her to come out sooner as I can't go to 40 wks and they won't induce with history of abruption so my only chance of a vbac is if I go before 39 wks naturally!
> 
> Last day of work tomorrow!

Eeekkk!!! That's soooo sooon!!


----------



## cncem

Jalanis are you going to use it before you give birth? I've been looking up antenatal pumping and a few articles say some recommend it for people like me with GD as sometimes their babies are born with low blood sugar and have to be supplemented with formula or a glucose drip at birth, unless you have a supply of colostrum built up. I also read that some women with GD have delayed lactogenesis (milk doesn't come in as quickly as some). I got my pump a long time ago and was bored so I tried it not expecting anything to come out and was surprised when I got about 3 to 4 mls. I didn't get any contractions or anything. I really don't think I'll go into labor until my body is ready. What do you ladies think?


----------



## laurarebecca1

Just been to my 34 week midwife appointment, she's now 3/5 engaged but I have low blood pressure which is making me feel icky and dizzy!


----------



## Twinklie12

My insurance company won't let me order my free pump until 30 days before my due date since it can be used by some to induce labor - so there must be some truth to it working? But who knows!


----------



## enan88

Mandaa when I had my scan at 28 weeks baby was measuring almost 1 week and 5 days ahead or so.... so I got booked for one next Tuesday and see if he slowed down or still big! No diabetes at all or anything, me and my brothers were big. At 28 weekz baby's weigh was 1kg 300gr. Everything is been messy with my midwife...


----------



## GeralynB

Just got a call that my free madela breast pump has shipped. I ordered it like a month ago but they said they don't ship until 30 days before due date which is Sunday for me. Can't believe I only have 1 month left!!


----------



## MarieMo7

Mine won't ship until 30 days out either...interesting!

Geralyn, can't believe you have a month left! How exciting...I'm so not ready for that, LOL!


----------



## Twinklie12

GeralynB said:


> Just got a call that my free madela breast pump has shipped. I ordered it like a month ago but they said they don't ship until 30 days before due date which is Sunday for me. Can't believe I only have 1 month left!!

Which pump did you get?


----------



## GeralynB

Twinklie12 said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> Just got a call that my free madela breast pump has shipped. I ordered it like a month ago but they said they don't ship until 30 days before due date which is Sunday for me. Can't believe I only have 1 month left!!
> 
> Which pump did you get?Click to expand...

The Medela Freestyle


----------



## Jalanis22

cncem said:


> Jalanis are you going to use it before you give birth? I've been looking up antenatal pumping and a few articles say some recommend it for people like me with GD as sometimes their babies are born with low blood sugar and have to be supplemented with formula or a glucose drip at birth, unless you have a supply of colostrum built up. I also read that some women with GD have delayed lactogenesis (milk doesn't come in as quickly as some). I got my pump a long time ago and was bored so I tried it not expecting anything to come out and was surprised when I got about 3 to 4 mls. I didn't get any contractions or anything. I really don't think I'll go into labor until my body is ready. What do you ladies think?


No, im gonna use it after birth but i already leak colostrum quick, my nips are sensitive and leak quick especially at night when i squish them when im asleep.


----------



## Jalanis22

My insurance let me order once i was 32 weeks because you never know ppl can deliver earlier than due date and you may need pump earlier than expected. I ordered it on yummymummy store and its already processing, i should be receiving it within the following week.


----------



## kazine

Geez it's been a while since I posted on here! How is everyone? Any babies yet? 

35 weeks today, counting down and so excited for my home birth :).


----------



## Princesskell

Loveorleaveme said:


> I would like to be added to the nov group I'm due nov 15 with a little girl her name will b Joanna Jean




Vix6584 said:


> I have a little November sparkler :), due on the 22nd November. First baby, keeping it a surprise so don't know sex of the baby

Welcome new ladies! I will add you both to the front page. Congratulations :happydance:



kazine said:


> Geez it's been a while since I posted on here! How is everyone? Any babies yet?
> 
> 35 weeks today, counting down and so excited for my home birth :).

Hey stranger...how's it going? 


I still don't think I've had any bhs and I still haven't packed my hospital bag! Xxx


----------



## mandaa1220

I need to order mine still... I didn't realize I could order ahead of time and then they would ship it when it hit the 30 day mark. I thought I would have to order it at 30 days til my dd.


----------



## tracilacy

Just checking in how is everyone!


----------



## GeralynB

mandaa1220 said:



> I need to order mine still... I didn't realize I could order ahead of time and then they would ship it when it hit the 30 day mark. I thought I would have to order it at 30 days til my dd.

Maybe it depends on your insurance company


----------



## Loveorleaveme

Thank you  I just got home from the hospital thought I had a leaky water but it was nothing I guess....they did say I had waaaaay to much glucose in my urine and I needed to see my dr Monday...I passed my 1 hr test tho so now I'm a little worried and confused. But if I am having issues with my blood sugar it could explain why my baby girl is already so chunky


----------



## apple_20

Hey new ladies welcome to the group- not long now!

I'm nearly 35 weeks-ahhhh time is flying. I'm down in London this weekend after that just October to get through. It's strange because this time with DS I was going through ECV etc to try and turn baby and knew I would have a c-section at 39 weeks. So no 'when will he come out?!' Feelings.

Hopeful- congrats on getting your c-sec date you know your babies birthday how exciting!


----------



## Cangaroo

Hello everyone! I've been continuing to follow the group but been too busy to post much. 6 more weeks of work to get through! Yuck!


----------



## Twinklie12

GeralynB said:


> Twinklie12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> Just got a call that my free madela breast pump has shipped. I ordered it like a month ago but they said they don't ship until 30 days before due date which is Sunday for me. Can't believe I only have 1 month left!!
> 
> Which pump did you get?Click to expand...
> 
> The Medela FreestyleClick to expand...

I am trying to decide between the Freestyle and Pump in Style. The freestyle seems to have a lot of cool features, like being lighter, but I saw in reviews it had people who loved it and people who HATED it and missed their old Pump in Style. So many decisions!


----------



## salu_34

Baby shower today ! Looking forward to seeing everyone there, but not looking forward to being the Centre of attention, lol.


----------



## Twinklie12

Have fun Salu! Mine is next week!


----------



## Princesskell

Enjoy the shower xxx


----------



## MarieMo7

I have a Freestyle - used it for a year and couldn't have lived without it!
I'll probably get another one of those, once I decide to place my order :)


----------



## Jalanis22

My babyshower is today yay!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Has anybody else been losing their mucus plug? I've been losing mine for weeks (I think?!) I've had so much thick snot like discharge that comes out in blobs, does that sound right?


----------



## DissySunshine

We got our carseat the other day! It's a Baby Trend in Kailey style. Super cute and super easy to take in and out of my little car! https://www.babytrend.com/car_seats_flex-loc/CS41716.html

Also, I guess one of the best purchases anyone can make (according to my family) is the Fisher Price Snugamonkey Deluxe Newborn Rock N Play Sleeper...apparently it really helps with infants that have reflux and make a great replacement for the traditional bassinet. We're getting one from the baby shower, and I know this because my mom is horrible at keeping quiet! We're also getting a baby monitor for sure. :happydance: So all of our big things are bought and ready!

Atm, my husband is putting up the shelves in the nursery and we're finishing up the window seat that we built. I can't wait to post pictures of it!


----------



## mandaa1220

I hope everyone is enjoying their baby showers! I'd love to see what you all got!!


----------



## salu_34

Baby shower yesterday was great. LO got so spoiled ! Tons of clothes and the only duplicate we got was two swings. We made out well yestetday. 

I've been noticing a lot more mucus discharge this past week. Kinda snot like as well. Not sure what it could be. I don't know what to look for to know if my mucus plug has come out or not ?


----------



## MarieMo7

You can lose your plug slowly over the course of days/weeks, or all at once. But it can also basically grow back! Not sure how to tell if it's your plug - I don't think I ever lost mine :)


----------



## GeralynB

DissySunshine said:


> We got our carseat the other day! It's a Baby Trend in Kailey style. Super cute and super easy to take in and out of my little car! https://www.babytrend.com/car_seats_flex-loc/CS41716.html
> 
> Also, I guess one of the best purchases anyone can make (according to my family) is the Fisher Price Snugamonkey Deluxe Newborn Rock N Play Sleeper...apparently it really helps with infants that have reflux and make a great replacement for the traditional bassinet. We're getting one from the baby shower, and I know this because my mom is horrible at keeping quiet! We're also getting a baby monitor for sure. :happydance: So all of our big things are bought and ready!
> 
> Atm, my husband is putting up the shelves in the nursery and we're finishing up the window seat that we built. I can't wait to post pictures of it!

We got a rock and play too. I think I'm going to either use that or the bassinet part of the pack and play for him to sleep in the beginning


----------



## DissySunshine

My cousin that had her little boy 5 weeks early told me he basically kicked his own waters out :shrug: Did not even know that was possible, but now I get to add it to my list of things to worry about! I've been feeling really crampy and had a little more "wetness" than usual, also. But, she's still maintaining her active lifestyle without any changes so I don't know when/if to start worrying.


----------



## MissyLissy

GeralynB said:


> DissySunshine said:
> 
> 
> We got our carseat the other day! It's a Baby Trend in Kailey style. Super cute and super easy to take in and out of my little car! https://www.babytrend.com/car_seats_flex-loc/CS41716.html
> 
> Also, I guess one of the best purchases anyone can make (according to my family) is the Fisher Price Snugamonkey Deluxe Newborn Rock N Play Sleeper...apparently it really helps with infants that have reflux and make a great replacement for the traditional bassinet. We're getting one from the baby shower, and I know this because my mom is horrible at keeping quiet! We're also getting a baby monitor for sure. :happydance: So all of our big things are bought and ready!
> 
> Atm, my husband is putting up the shelves in the nursery and we're finishing up the window seat that we built. I can't wait to post pictures of it!
> 
> We got a rock and play too. I think I'm going to either use that or the bassinet part of the pack and play for him to sleep in the beginningClick to expand...


I also got the Snug-a-monkey Rock and Play x2. My mom friends all swear by it! My cousin had to literally wean her son off of it when he started to get too big for it and it was time for the crib. In baby class, our instructor made a BIG deal about making sure baby sleeps flat on back to prevent SIDS. I asked about Rock and Plays, and my instructor basically said it's not within SIDS prevention guidelines. :shrug: I still plan on using it though. I know at least 3-4 babies who slept in and loved these things. They are all alive and well. :winkwink: I also have a twin pack n play with two bassinets attached. I'll also either use that or the Rock and Plays initially depending what babies prefer.

Today was my birthday and I had my THIRD shower/bday party. It was small, just family and a few close friends, but I feel very spoiled. Actually, more like my children are spoiled. I think we have enough clothes to last the next two years. All of our big stuff was taken care of. We still need to get high chairs for later on, a baby monitor and a breast pump (my insurance won't cover an electric pump, only manual), but we have money on gift cards to help with these purchases. I feel very, very blessed.


----------



## DissySunshine

Happy birthday Missy! I bet it felt pretty rad to get to open so many presents again :winkwink:


----------



## MarieMo7

Happy birthday Missy! Glad you have such supportive family and friends...that'll get you through so much!

My daughter slept in the Rock n Play for the first few weeks - we only moved her to the bassinet because she couldn't poop on an incline! She'd be all gassy and whiny, and then we laid her flat and BAM! Poop. Farts. Happy baby. LOL. But a friend borrowed it for her baby, and she slept in it (or at least, napped in it) for the majority of her first 6 months of life. 

RANT:
Went camping this weekend with family. I use the term camping lightly - we had cabins with air, bathroom, kitchen, bed, etc :). It was a lot of fun, my 2yo had a blast! But the 4 hour drive there was brutal, 4 hour drive back almost as bad (she napped for a portion of that one). Plus my husband is really, really pissy and has lost basically all of his patience. He made some stupid comment last night, completely off-handedly, that had me in tears. Chase was in one of her crazy toddler melt-downs, and he snapped that "I don't even know why the hell we wanted to have another one of these." My 7-month pregnant hormonal self couldn't handle it. I kept it together for about 5 minutes until we got Chase into bed for me to read her stories, and then I lost it. Poor girl had no idea why her mommy was crying. She kept asking me "Mommy got owie? Mommy, you okay?" At one point she asked, "Mommy busted her chin?" and that snapped me out of it. She kissed my chin and hugged me and it was all okay. We read books and sang songs and she went to bed. Reese was moving and shaking away in my belly, reminding me she was there for me too.

Please don't get me wrong, DH is an incredible father and an amazing husband. But he can have a short fuse, especially if he doesn't get enough alone time. He's a hard-core introvert, and trips like this are hard because they're very socially demanding. He tends to act like an ass sometimes when it gets too much. But I guarantee you when I get home today, all the laundry will be done and the house will be clean (he works from home). LOL. He apologizes in very domestic ways!

Sorry for the rant. I just needed to get that out somewhere. What better place than a forum of OTHER hormonal pregnant ladies? :)


----------



## GeralynB

My hubby is the same way MarieMo. He can't handle more than one thing at a time and gets overwhelmed easily. Usually I just ignore him if he's in this state and then he's fine when he gets it out but my pregnant hormonal self just cries now and then he feels really bad


----------



## MarieMo7

LOL - glad it's not just my husband. I've found that ignoring is my best plan of action as well. He'll get over himself eventually and all will be fine.


----------



## Missyann

I just had to go to the dentist for a filling. I was hoping to wait on it until after the baby, but the tooth broke a little this weekend and now I'm worried that I waited too long. If it still hurts after the numbness goes away, I may have to go on antibiotics and then have a root canal after the baby comes. I guess the bright side is that if I can deal with the pain of natural child birth, then I can deal with a root canal.


----------



## Princesskell

Happy birthday missy! :hugs:

Mariemo my dh is the same. Any tiny (normal), toddler attitude he's like 'what's wrong with her?' 'whys she being naughty?' pees me off!, I think she's pretty well behaved in general, it worries me how he'll handle two!!...men...meh!

I'm losing quite a bit of 'wetness', I don't think it's waters but how would you know?? :shrug: xxx


----------



## MarieMo7

PK, when is your anniversary? I just realized we're close...DH and I are going on 4 years on October 9th. And again - glad to hear I'm not the only one with this kind of hubby! LOL. I really do wonder how he'll deal with 2 girls, especially when one is 2 and the other is 4...poor guy!

*Question for all* - how long have you been married and/or been with your partner?


----------



## DragonflyWing

I've been with my husband for 7 years, married for 2.5. 

I don't know how my husband is going to deal with baby #3! He can barely keep his wits about him with the twins. It will be interesting.


----------



## MissyLissy

I've been with my DH for 9 years, and married for just over 4 years. Kids have been a long time coming for us. First I had to convince my DH it was time to TTC and the time was right, the we hit a snag and it took us two years to conceive. I can't wait to finally see little us in little people! We've been together since my last year in college- really just babies when we started dating! Now we are in our early 30's and I'm just sooooo ready to finally start a family with him. 

My DH sounds a lot like your men. He's a kind, wonderful, loving person and I can't imagine my life without him. I'm sure he'll be a wonderful father, but he definitely is a one track minded person who can get frustrated easily by changes to his routine and he's never been really good about going with the flow. He's a planner and thinks things through. I'm fully expecting a few full on meltdowns from him when babies first arrive just because of who he is. If he's ever going off on a "temper tantrum" I also find ignoring him is the best course of action. He recovers so much faster if I don't engage or react.


----------



## Missyann

MarieMo7 said:


> *Question for all* - how long have you been married and/or been with your partner?

It will be 8 years for us on October 21.


----------



## mandaa1220

I've been with my husband for almost 4 years - married for almost 6 months... We were 9 weeks pregnant at the wedding :shhh: We started to NTNP in February in preparation for TTC after our wedding in April, but were apparently very blessed in being able to conceive so quickly... first time and BAM.


----------



## Jalanis22

Ive been 6 months with my hubbs and 4 years married....i was also pregnant with my Lo at the tine we got married.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I have been with my husband for 7 years, and married for 5 of those years. It took us 2 years trying off and on to conceive.


----------



## DissySunshine

I've been with my husband for five years, and we've been married for one. He's 4 years older than me and his biological clock was ticking a lot faster than mine! We started NTNP this January because I am graduating in a year and thought it might take awhile...2 months later I get my bfp :dohh: now he struts around like a peacock thinking he's got "strong swimmers" haha!


----------



## salu_34

I've been with my boyfriend for just over 4 years. 

He's kind of got a short temper as well but rarely ever gets upset with me. He kind of had a shitty upbringing so any little thing that pissed him off kind of gets to him. I just learn to listen to what he says and not make it worse !


----------



## MissyLissy

Ack! Help ladies. I think it's very possible I just lost my mucus plug. It was thick and clear, like ecwm, and very stringy. There was a ton of it. TMI, but DH and I also DTD so it's possible it's from that but I've never had that much discharge before. Kind of freaking out. I have a doc appointment in the morning though.


----------



## Jalanis22

Isnt mucus plug like brown/redish color? I always have discharge like ewcm and its normal not mucus plus for me.


----------



## mandaa1220

I've read/heard it's fine to lose your mucus plug, as it can regenerate itself. I'd mention it at your appointment. If anything changes and your water breaks or you start having contractions or any changes at all, I'd call right away.

I lost some of mine a couple months back, but my midwife wasn't concerned; however, it wasn't A LOT, it was just a nickel sized yellowish globby discharge.


----------



## GeralynB

I've been with DH for 13 years...married for 5 years. We're both 35 now and decided it was time for a LO since we're getting older and I didn't know how long it would take us to get pregnant. We were lucky and got pregnant right away.

You can lose mucus plug a few weeks before you actually go into labor. It doesn't have to be brownish/red but can be. It can be whiteish too. I'd def mention it to your doc and see what they say.


----------



## MissyLissy

Thanks ladies. I called the doctor on call cause I'm paranoid like that. She said if I start to leak fluids or get contractions to go in right away. Absent those symptoms, she said just bring it up to my doctor in the AM. 
I looked online and a mucus plug can be clear as well, and many times is. I've gotten a couple sharp stabby pains in my cervix area since, but I think one or both of the babies is using it as a punching bag. Otherwise I feel normal, so I'm trying just to chill and not worry about it.


----------



## Jalanis22

Well i wasnt too sure on what color it is...but yesterday i had a contraction...not a braxton hick but thank god it was just once and that was it, but it was painful.


----------



## MarieMo7

Came home to - a clean house, no dishes in the sink, all laundry done. And DH was MUCH more patient this evening! LOL. Seriously, glad I'm not the only one married to a grown man who throws tantrums like a two-year-old ;)

DH and I have been together 6.5 years, will be married 4 years October 9. I'll be 31 on October 7th, and he's 39 now...he's pretty happy to be done having kids before turning 40!


----------



## Selaphyna

MarieMo7 said:


> *Question for all* - how long have you been married and/or been with your partner?

We have been together for 6 1/2 years. Our anniversary is March 21st.



MarieMo7 said:


> Came home to - a clean house, no dishes in the sink, all laundry done. And DH was MUCH more patient this evening! LOL. Seriously, glad I'm not the only one married to a grown man who throws tantrums like a two-year-old ;)
> 
> DH and I have been together 6.5 years, will be married 4 years October 9. I'll be 31 on October 7th, and he's 39 now...he's pretty happy to be done having kids before turning 40!

OH and I are about the same as you and DH. I turned 31 in March (b-day is the 20th), and OH turned 38 in July. I think he figured he wasn't going to have any kids. We were ntnp for pretty much 5 years. We'll be done after this. This is his first, and my second.

And yeah most grown men can throw tantrums like a 2 year old. This past weekend I had DS1, and I had to deal with two children basically.


----------



## apple_20

We have been together 3 1/2 years DS was a surprise baby that was the making of us and we started trying (on and off due to mc) in May 2013. I think having two will be hard but it was OHs idea to keep them close in age so we got all the baby stage done together!

Oh and we are both 25


----------



## GeralynB

36 weeks today! I need to get the nursery all finished and organized. Once that's done I'll definitely feel more ready for him to be here.

My ribs are so sore on my right side from baby kicking them all the time!


----------



## Rhapsodi

DH and I met/started dating 10 years ago. We have been married for 6 years. I turn 30 today. DH is 34. 

We started fostering our nephews 2 years ago they are 7 & 9. I'm the one with little patience more often than DH. I usually try to bite my tongue and get away. I need alone time! Which I worry about with a baby but I'm hoping mother instinct kicks in more and I can just chill while baby sleeps. 

On other notes my stupid cyst came back last week so I had surgery to drain it Friday. Still recovering yesterday was rough. They switched my pain meds to Tylenol 3 which does not agree with me. I get super nauseous, dizzy, hot, sleepy and the pain is barely touched so I have been trying to do just plain Tylenol or nothing. Then last night I got sick. Lost my dinner and felt terrible after. I think I was having contractions too. Today I feel better but still not great. Going to the chiropractor in a few minutes then might shop for a few little things for the nursery then back to bed until the boys get home from school tonight. I'm so glad I have today off. (Although tonight is crazy with football for 9yo.)

This weekend we are going on a mini vacation to a waterpark hotel and are taking a friend for 9yo. Saturday is his birthday party and we have nothing planned!


----------



## DissySunshine

Wow, I feel like a baby having a baby up in this thread - I'm 23 turning 24 in December, and DH is 27. :haha: I've always lived life fast though..moved in with DH 9 months into the relationship, got married at 22, finishing my semester one month early...I don't know what my rush is! 

AFM right now, I am waiting for a call back from my doctor's office on whether I should go get checked out or not. I came home from work yesterday with constant cramps (not contraction like..they never ebbed) that shifted from my front to back and was told to rest for the day. They haven't gone away today and at the moment are resting in my back. Not sure if it's just round ligament pain, BH (still have no clue what those feel like!), dehydration, or just sleeping weird. Any ideas from you ladies? Little lady is still kicking around, and I almost feel like it's more than usual :shrug:


----------



## apple_20

DissySunshine said:


> Wow, I feel like a baby having a baby up in this thread - I'm 23 turning 24 in December, and DH is 27. :haha: I've always lived life fast though..moved in with DH 9 months into the relationship, got married at 22, finishing my semester one month early...I don't know what my rush is!
> 
> AFM right now, I am waiting for a call back from my doctor's office on whether I should go get checked out or not. I came home from work yesterday with constant cramps (not contraction like..they never ebbed) that shifted from my front to back and was told to rest for the day. They haven't gone away today and at the moment are resting in my back. Not sure if it's just round ligament pain, BH (still have no clue what those feel like!), dehydration, or just sleeping weird. Any ideas from you ladies? Little lady is still kicking around, and I almost feel like it's more than usual :shrug:

Not sure what to suggest I hope you get some answers but I've never been In labour so can't help much there. Interestingly the midwife today said contractions give you a less tight tummy then BH (my bh are like a really tight feeling in tummy which sometimes take my breath away but only hurt if I've over done it). I was 22 when I got pregnant with DS abd me and OH had only been together 8 months so I know what you mean about being in a rush!


----------



## MissyLissy

Rhapsodi said:


> DH and I met/started dating 10 years ago. We have been married for 6 years. I turn 30 today. DH is 34.
> 
> We started fostering our nephews 2 years ago they are 7 & 9. I'm the one with little patience more often than DH. I usually try to bite my tongue and get away. I need alone time! Which I worry about with a baby but I'm hoping mother instinct kicks in more and I can just chill while baby sleeps.
> 
> On other notes my stupid cyst came back last week so I had surgery to drain it Friday. Still recovering yesterday was rough. They switched my pain meds to Tylenol 3 which does not agree with me. I get super nauseous, dizzy, hot, sleepy and the pain is barely touched so I have been trying to do just plain Tylenol or nothing. Then last night I got sick. Lost my dinner and felt terrible after. I think I was having contractions too. Today I feel better but still not great. Going to the chiropractor in a few minutes then might shop for a few little things for the nursery then back to bed until the boys get home from school tonight. I'm so glad I have today off. (Although tonight is crazy with football for 9yo.)
> 
> This weekend we are going on a mini vacation to a waterpark hotel and are taking a friend for 9yo. Saturday is his birthday party and we have nothing planned!

Happy Birthday! I'm sorry you are in pain and dealing with a cyst. Not fun!


----------



## DissySunshine

apple_20 said:


> DissySunshine said:
> 
> 
> Wow, I feel like a baby having a baby up in this thread - I'm 23 turning 24 in December, and DH is 27. :haha: I've always lived life fast though..moved in with DH 9 months into the relationship, got married at 22, finishing my semester one month early...I don't know what my rush is!
> 
> AFM right now, I am waiting for a call back from my doctor's office on whether I should go get checked out or not. I came home from work yesterday with constant cramps (not contraction like..they never ebbed) that shifted from my front to back and was told to rest for the day. They haven't gone away today and at the moment are resting in my back. Not sure if it's just round ligament pain, BH (still have no clue what those feel like!), dehydration, or just sleeping weird. Any ideas from you ladies? Little lady is still kicking around, and I almost feel like it's more than usual :shrug:
> 
> Not sure what to suggest I hope you get some answers but I've never been In labour so can't help much there. Interestingly the midwife today said contractions give you a less tight tummy then BH (my bh are like a really tight feeling in tummy which sometimes take my breath away but only hurt if I've over done it). I was 22 when I got pregnant with DS abd me and OH had only been together 8 months so I know what you mean about being in a rush!Click to expand...

My DH told me he was ready for kids pretty much the moment we started dating haha! He was my cousin's best friend, though, so it's not like we didn't know each other at least... 
I've made an appt to see my Doc at 1:30 this afternoon. I'm sure it's nothing because sheesh, I'm only 32 weeks!


----------



## mwel8819

I've been with my hubby since I was 15 (so 11 years). We have been married for 6 years. Yes I was a young bride and yes I knew what I wanted. We were just very blessed to find each other that young. I am 26 and he is 30 and this is our first and we couldn't be happier! :)


----------



## DragonflyWing

Last night I had to go to the hospital for monitoring- while I was at work, I had 20+ BH contractions in an hour. I called, and at first they told me to just go home and rest, but then they looked at my history and saw that I had my twins at 32 weeks, so they had me come in. I sat on the monitors for an hour, which showed I was still contracting every 4-5 minutes, and baby's heartrate and movements were great. 

They did a fetal fibronectin test, which is supposed to predict if you have a high risk of going into labor in the next week. They said they couldn't use any lubricating gel because it could affect the test, so they shoved a huge metal speculum in me with no lubrication- SUPER painful. Luckily the test was negative. Then, they decided to check my cervix, which is closed and not at all effaced, so that's great. At that point they sent me home and basically told me to rest as much as possible, stay hydrated, and call them if I have any other symptoms. 

Today I'm very sore, and have lower back and pelvic pain any time I'm sitting up, probably from the exam/tests. Still contracting pretty regularly, although not as frequent as yesterday. Luckily I'm working from home, so I'm relaxing in bed with my laptop.


----------



## Missyann

And I feel like an old lady, Dissy. I turned 37 in May, and assuming we can handle being parents, this won't be my last pregnancy.


----------



## Princesskell

MarieMo7 said:


> PK, when is your anniversary? I just realized we're close...DH and I are going on 4 years on October 9th. And again - glad to hear I'm not the only one with this kind of hubby! LOL. I really do wonder how he'll deal with 2 girls, especially when one is 2 and the other is 4...poor guy!
> 
> *Question for all* - how long have you been married and/or been with your partner?

We will have been married 4 years on October the 27th...3 days after my scan edd!

We were childhood sweethearts, getting together at 16 and together about 13 years before I finally persuaded him to get married! I was pg 6 months later! 

Midwife app this morning...little Bug is engaged and ready to go. Lying exactly the same as F and measuring exactly on track so all good :happydance: xxx


----------



## enan88

Hi ladies!
Lately I have been going to growth scans due to my thyroid disfunction and because I had Graves Disease last year. Everything was going well so far until today. I had my US and baby was moving around and very happy and he still over the percentile a bit... but my amniotic fluid was preety low... at 28+6 weeks my AFI was 14.6 and now at 31+6 has dropped down to 6.6
Doctor said is far too low for this stage and asked me if I had any gush of waters or something... I asked I don't know but I notices my discharge has increased and sometimes was more watery? ( I thought I had some urine loss) then she checked me and said she couldn't see any leaking but we need to keep a close eye. Me and OH are concerned to death as we are now on a dead point until we get some blood results on Friday and a new US on Tuesday. Another possibility doctor said is that baby has been swallowing fluid and his tummy and kidneys might be full and the levels won't go back to normal until he has a pee... but then she said something about that was not normal to drop almos a 50% of fluid in 4 weeks... don't know what to do :( any suggestions?


----------



## Twinklie12

MarieMo - we are very close in age! I turn 31 on Oct 18th.

I have been with DH for almost 10 years now. We've been married for 4 years (anniversary was just this August). I turn 31 next month and DH is 33, turns 34 in March. Although he's 2.5 years older than me, we're only one grade apart, as I was always the baby for my grade and he was always the old guy in his grade. haha. 

DH also needs his alone time to recharge, so I worry about balancing that with "just us" time and family time when the baby comes. I always joke that he is my first child and is used to me babying him a bit, and he may get a little jealous when the baby steals a lot of the attention! 

I do feel like we both have rather high expectations of children and may be the mean/strict parents on the block, but we appreciate how we were rasied (to respect authority, have really good manners without prompting, yadda yadda). All good in theory, we'll see what happens when we actually have to do it! :)


----------



## Twinklie12

Hope you ladies having some trouble get some reassurance and relief from pain soon! I don't have much to offer, but thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## cncem

I met my wonderful husband 6ish years ago and we've been married for 3 1/2 years. He does have a temper and can be a bit of an ass sometimes, but I love him to pieces. Maybe having a baby will calm him abit, we'll see.

My father in law and I ordered a crib this weekend, they gave me a budget of $300 (for a crib?? That is insane) but told me if I find one for cheaper I could use the rest of the money for other things I need. So I got a crib, mattress, baby bathtub, breastpump accesory kit and 2 bumgenius cloth diapers. There was a coupon in Sundays paper for $20 off $125 baby purchase with an online code so I split everything up into two transactions and got $40 dollars extra, which paid for the diapers. I love coupons!! I'm so looking forward to my shower, which is less than 2 weeks away! So excited. 

I hope all you ladies having pain issues feel better soon.


----------



## DissySunshine

Well, I had my doctor appointment this afternoon and found out that I am actually 2cm dilated :nope: They sent me in for steroid shots to help progress my little lady's lung development in case she decides to come early. Until then I'm on immediate bed rest.

I'm so scared, and nervous. Women have been telling me their stories of being dilated this early and still carrying full term but I'm thinking I won't last more than 3 weeks. On top of that, I don't know how we're going to afford ANYTHING without 2 incomes, and I have to drop out of school :cry: I just hope she's healthy when she decides to make her debut...


----------



## cncem

Don't worry Dissy, you can walk around 2 cm dilated for weeks. Have you been having contractions? BH contractions don't feel like anything to me, but if I'm having one and press on my bump it's real hard. It is best to be on bed rest though, and don't be stubborn like I was in my first pregnancy and retiled the bathroom floor, lol. And things will work out financially, we are a four person (soon to be five person) family on one income and make it work. We're not rich, but not broke by any means. And you can always go back to school, that is the beauty of higher education. You seem to have alot on your plate, just try to relax if you can, I know that is easier said than done. Life has a way of working it all out, you'll see.


----------



## cncem

enan88 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Lately I have been going to growth scans due to my thyroid disfunction and because I had Graves Disease last year. Everything was going well so far until today. I had my US and baby was moving around and very happy and he still over the percentile a bit... but my amniotic fluid was preety low... at 28+6 weeks my AFI was 14.6 and now at 31+6 has dropped down to 6.6
> Doctor said is far too low for this stage and asked me if I had any gush of waters or something... I asked I don't know but I notices my discharge has increased and sometimes was more watery? ( I thought I had some urine loss) then she checked me and said she couldn't see any leaking but we need to keep a close eye. Me and OH are concerned to death as we are now on a dead point until we get some blood results on Friday and a new US on Tuesday. Another possibility doctor said is that baby has been swallowing fluid and his tummy and kidneys might be full and the levels won't go back to normal until he has a pee... but then she said something about that was not normal to drop almos a 50% of fluid in 4 weeks... don't know what to do :( any suggestions?

Enan I don't know what you could do to help the situation with the fluids, did your doc suggest anything? Are you staying hydrated? Would drinking more water help? I hope things situate themselves, I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## DissySunshine

Yes, I am having real labor contractions. I heard that makes a difference on how soon she could be here. And I don't know if it's me being paranoid or getting checked, but I feel as though my contractions are getting stronger so we're going back up to L&D just so that for anything else I can rest a little easier tonight. 

My advice is this for other FTM's on here - my contractions didn't "come and go". They were a constant, period-like feeling that never decreased in strength or consistency. Impossible to count because they never go away! Just a head's up.


----------



## Jalanis22

Good luck dissy hopefully nothing bad...i also get contractions irregular though...


----------



## GeralynB

Dissy- hope that little lady stays put a while longer


----------



## Jalanis22

I just barely noticed my belly is starting to drop...anyone else?


----------



## cncem

Oh no Dissy, those two things together sound like preterm labor. Keep us posted and good luck to you!


----------



## enan88

Cncem: doctor said drinking more won't make a difference :( just rest and see what happens.I have been feeling so guilty as I might have been leaking and not knowing it... baby is moving fine but I feel very anxious...


----------



## MissyLissy

Dissy, try not to worry too much. You are almost 33 weeks. My minimum goal with the threat of pre-e was 32 weeks, and my doctor has been assuring me at very appointment since 30 weeks, that even in worse case scenario if I had to deliver, my babies would have good outcomes. Worse case scenario at this point if you have to deliver early at 33 weeks, Kella will be just fine. Yes, she'd be in NICU for a bit, but she'll likely be a feeder/grower and be released home just fine after a couple/few weeks. 

All that being said, I hope they can stop the contractions and your daughter stays put a while longer. :flower: Don't even worry about school or work. Trivial, and you'll figure that crap out later. It will work out.


----------



## MissyLissy

DragonflyWing said:


> Last night I had to go to the hospital for monitoring- while I was at work, I had 20+ BH contractions in an hour. I called, and at first they told me to just go home and rest, but then they looked at my history and saw that I had my twins at 32 weeks, so they had me come in. I sat on the monitors for an hour, which showed I was still contracting every 4-5 minutes, and baby's heartrate and movements were great.
> 
> They did a fetal fibronectin test, which is supposed to predict if you have a high risk of going into labor in the next week. They said they couldn't use any lubricating gel because it could affect the test, so they shoved a huge metal speculum in me with no lubrication- SUPER painful. Luckily the test was negative. Then, they decided to check my cervix, which is closed and not at all effaced, so that's great. At that point they sent me home and basically told me to rest as much as possible, stay hydrated, and call them if I have any other symptoms.
> 
> Today I'm very sore, and have lower back and pelvic pain any time I'm sitting up, probably from the exam/tests. Still contracting pretty regularly, although not as frequent as yesterday. Luckily I'm working from home, so I'm relaxing in bed with my laptop.


I'm sorry you are dealing with this, Dragionflywing. It sounds like you are getting good medical care and are being closely monitored though! Just take it easy,


----------



## Twinklie12

Ladies I hope these labor signs stop! But like Missy said, babies born now would still have very good outcomes! Xoxoxo


----------



## MissyLissy

I had my first stress test this am. They had trouble finding both babies on the monitor, so I ended up getting an biophysical ultrasound to measure their movements and practice breathing. My blood pressure was remarkably only 128/72! No one could believe it and they even rechecked it later just to make sure. Crazy, but I will take it! My doctor told me not to be concerned about my mucus plug unless I start getting contractions. She didn't even check to see if I was dilated, because she didn't think it was necessary.

I go in for another growth ultrasound with the perinatal specialist tomorrow and I am nervous! They are going to look at Declan's ventricle in his brain again, and I'm just praying it stayed stable (or got smaller). They told me 95% chance he was ok at my level II scan at 29 weeks, but they would keep monitoring it at every growth scan.


----------



## DragonflyWing

Dissy- I hope your contractions stop and your cervix stays stable for several more weeks! Even so, if you have your baby now, she'd most likely be perfectly fine. I had my twins at 32 weeks, and they did fabulously. They were in the NICU for about 4 weeks, but only so they could grow and learn to eat. Healthwise, they were perfect, and at 21 months they are completely caught up with growth and have always been right on track with milestones.

Of course, we want to get as close to full term as possible, but try not to worry too much, because we are pretty much in the safe zone now! I'm sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## Selaphyna

Dissy, I hope she stays put a little longer.


I did something stupid today. I fell at work. I was doing inventory, and couldn't get to some of the tags, so I climbed up on a sofa to reach them, and as I was trying to get back down, I tripped and fell backwards. I landed on my back, busted my pinkie finger (broke the blood vessels under the skin), sprained my wrist and elbow, and I got a bruise on my thigh just below my butt. I was nervous at first because of Pickle, but luckily he's been active so I know he's okay. I'm just sore now. 

Also last night was the first night that hb really bothered me. OH and I laid down around 10 to go to bed, I had to sit back up and was up until about 2am because hb would not go away. I think Pickle is starting to run out of room, which is why the hb is getting worse.

I got a doctor's appt week from tomorrow, and get to have a growth and position scan at that time. I can't wait.


----------



## mandaa1220

Please be careful doing things like that at work! My boss won't let me anywhere near moving anything of any weight or standing on anything and we've been doing some hardcore cleaning and changes throughout my center. I hope that you are okay and I'm sure Pickle is just fine!


----------



## Selaphyna

thanks mandaa

yeah I try not to move things unless they are extremely light when it comes to work, but I've always been one of those people at work that if I don't do it, no one will. It's been very hard the last few months to relinquish a lot of the things I was used to doing. Like I said I'm fine, just sore, and probably will be for a few days, and he's kicking up a storm, so I know he's fine.


----------



## cncem

Good luck on the scan tomorrow Missy! Keep us posted.

Be careful Selaphyna. I'm such a natural clutz I wouldn't even be tempted to do something like that, because I know I'd fall. My husband hid the step stool from me because he doesn't want me even trying to stand on it. It is really irritating when I Know the spice that I am searching for has to be on the top shelf of the cabinet and I can't reach it.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My c section is 4 weeks tomorrow!!!!


----------



## mandaa1220

Wowwwww where's the time going?


----------



## ab75

I keep up with this thread but rarely post since I stopped being a november sparkler after my loss, and started being a january jellybean!
I can't believe how close you all are to having your babies. 
Just wanted to wish you all luck. Enjoy the experience xx


----------



## Twinklie12

Selaphyna - oh no! Hope you feel ok. I'm sure you've learned your lesson. ;) I am also a natural klutz so I am trying to be extra careful now that I have even less grace than usual! 

I do feel suddenly like time is going fast! I can't believe we'll start to see babies born on this thread in like a month!


----------



## mandaa1220

ab75 said:


> I keep up with this thread but rarely post since I stopped being a november sparkler after my loss, and started being a january jellybean!
> I can't believe how close you all are to having your babies.
> Just wanted to wish you all luck. Enjoy the experience xx

Congratulations on your pregnancy! :hugs:


----------



## GeralynB

ab75 said:


> I keep up with this thread but rarely post since I stopped being a november sparkler after my loss, and started being a january jellybean!
> I can't believe how close you all are to having your babies.
> Just wanted to wish you all luck. Enjoy the experience xx

Congrats to you!!


----------



## MissyLissy

Happy October! I'm sure some of us will end up having our babies THIS month! It's crazy.


----------



## GeralynB

I'm due Oct 28 so we'll see if he decides to make his appearance this month or if he holds out until Nov


----------



## cncem

Congrats AB75!!!

I know Missy, that was the first thing on my mind this morning when I woke up. This is the last full month I'll be pregnant, wow it's gone by fast. Good luck on your scan today, let us know how little Dec is doing. (I have a nephew named Declan and we all call him Dec for short).


----------



## sandilion

My mat leave has finally started this week. Talk about just in time, I have no idea how id cope with working right now as my pregnant brain is in full force now!! Plus I am so damn tired. And i am at times needing to pee every 10 mins!!! 

The fact I am going to go through labor and birth again is starting to make me feel a little scared.....

Hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## Missyann

I talked to a good friend of mine last night who lives close by and she said she could be here at a moment's notice if we need it. Good to know since we are planning everything's no around my projected due date, but we didn't have a contingency plan if he comes early and OH can't get away from work as easily. Feeling a little more at ease now.

Thinking of you Dissy and hoping your baby cooks a little longer. Though I have a cousin (he's a sophomore in college now) who was born at 30 weeks and had no serious issues. I remember visiting him in the NICU. You're even farther along almost a month to term anyway.


----------



## Princesskell

DissySunshine said:


> Well, I had my doctor appointment this afternoon and found out that I am actually 2cm dilated :nope: They sent me in for steroid shots to help progress my little lady's lung development in case she decides to come early. Until then I'm on immediate bed rest.
> 
> I'm so scared, and nervous. Women have been telling me their stories of being dilated this early and still carrying full term but I'm thinking I won't last more than 3 weeks. On top of that, I don't know how we're going to afford ANYTHING without 2 incomes, and I have to drop out of school :cry: I just hope she's healthy when she decides to make her debut...




Selaphyna said:


> Dissy, I hope she stays put a little longer.
> 
> 
> I did something stupid today. I fell at work. I was doing inventory, and couldn't get to some of the tags, so I climbed up on a sofa to reach them, and as I was trying to get back down, I tripped and fell backwards. I landed on my back, busted my pinkie finger (broke the blood vessels under the skin), sprained my wrist and elbow, and I got a bruise on my thigh just below my butt. I was nervous at first because of Pickle, but luckily he's been active so I know he's okay. I'm just sore now.
> 
> Also last night was the first night that hb really bothered me. OH and I laid down around 10 to go to bed, I had to sit back up and was up until about 2am because hb would not go away. I think Pickle is starting to run out of room, which is why the hb is getting worse.
> 
> I got a doctor's appt week from tomorrow, and get to have a growth and position scan at that time. I can't wait.

Gosh ladies...hoping everything is ok :hugs:

Take care of yourselves and keep us updated xxx



ab75 said:


> I keep up with this thread but rarely post since I stopped being a november sparkler after my loss, and started being a january jellybean!
> I can't believe how close you all are to having your babies.
> Just wanted to wish you all luck. Enjoy the experience xx

Aw thanks for dropping b&#375; honey :hugs:
Glad things are going well for you xxx


----------



## Princesskell

I'm hoping I can last until November but I feel this will be an October baby!!


----------



## apple_20

Thanks for popping by abs and congrats on your pregnancy!

Afm I'm doing okay just tired. Now it's October I'm thinking this baby could easily come this month!


----------



## MarieMo7

My husband reminded me today that we have less than 50 days. 
I think that put me in full-blown panic mode. I'm not ready. I am so far from ready. I have a lot of things I want to do but absolutely zero time to do it. I'm looking back fondly at the time before my first pregnancy, when I sat on the couch at night and put together large fabric poms to make decorations for my daughter's room. I spent HOURS doing that.

You no longer have hours when you have a toddler... *sigh*


----------



## GeralynB

I was looking through all my bump pics...I remember in the beginning how I couldn't wait for a bump. And I thought I was big at 20 weeks lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## MarieMo7

LOL...yeah Geralyn, you definitely have a bump now! ;)


----------



## Twinklie12

Geralyn I love the progression!

MarieMo - I am making those fabric poms! Hahaha.


----------



## MissyLissy

Well- my growth scan went mostly well. Declan's ventricle was measuring within normal range and that's the most important thing. He is a BIG boy- already estimated to be 5.5 lbs! He's in the 90% percentile for growth and weight. His sister however is a shrimp. She is only measuring 3 lbs 14 oz., is in the 30% percentile for growth and the discrepancy between the two is large enough to warrant even extra monitoring for me- well mostly for Isla to make sure she keeps growing. Sooooo.... Starting next week I need to go in 3x/week. Once for a non-stress test, once for an ultrasound, and once for my routine blood pressure check/pre- eclampsia blood draw. Oy. Thank god for decent insurance! Also, even though my job is flexible, it's a good thing next week is my last week at work because all of these appointments are really starting to interfere with my work load.


----------



## MarieMo7

Oh my gosh, Missy! That sounds exhausting. Glad things are good with your BIG boy!! Are you going to try for a vaginal delivery or opt for the c-section?
Glad your time at work is almost done. It wears me out and I'm only carrying one!


----------



## salu_34

I was feeling blue yestetday - not talking much to OH and keeping to myself. Told him this morning that I'm nervous about whether or not we'll make good parents and that I'm afraid I'm not going to know what to do. I think the fact that I have about 7 weeks until her 'due date' is what freaked me out so much. It seems like just yesterday I took the test and bam, now I have two months to go. The baby shower on the weekend also solidified the fact that, this in fact, is real and going to be happening soon. 
I'm better today, but I know anxiety is just going to kick in even more the closer I get to the due date.


----------



## MissyLissy

MarieMo7 said:


> Oh my gosh, Missy! That sounds exhausting. Glad things are good with your BIG boy!! Are you going to try for a vaginal delivery or opt for the c-section?
> Glad your time at work is almost done. It wears me out and I'm only carrying one!


I think I'm just opting straight for the c-section. At my 28 week growth scan, both were head down and my OB said she'd feel comfortable with a vaginal delivery if I wanted. However, now it looks like Isla is breech again. Even if I opt for a vaginal delivery, they'll make me do it in the OR just in case. Plus, I run the high risk that Declan (the lower if the two) will come out just fine, but breech Isla will not and I will need an emergency c-section anyway. I'd rather not go through labor AND recover from a c-section, so I'm taking the "wimpy" way out and just going with an elective c-section. It just feels all around safer for me. I'm totally ok with my decision at this point. :) What about you, are you still hoping for a VBAC?


----------



## Jalanis22

Tomorrow #35 wks...i see my belly dropped and my belly button never decided to take shape lol


----------



## Laylagirl

Is it possible for me with my fourth baby to drop this early? I feel as though baby has dropped and I can actually move and breathe....


----------



## Pussy Galore

ab75 said:


> I keep up with this thread but rarely post since I stopped being a november sparkler after my loss, and started being a january jellybean!
> I can't believe how close you all are to having your babies.
> Just wanted to wish you all luck. Enjoy the experience xx

Thanks ab75 .. so lovely to hear your wonderful news too :)

I have a few days of posts to catch up on... but it really does seem like we will have some October babies! :happydance:


----------



## DissySunshine

Posting from the hospital...

On Tuesday, after being told at 1:30pm that I was dilated to 2cm with contractions, I was sent to the hospital to receive a steroid shot to help develop my baby's lungs. That was at 3pm.
My husband and I went home with me still having no idea what contractions felt like: all I kept feeling were constant period-like cramps in my lower back that would not subside. Finally at about 6 I talked my husband into goin back to the hospital, because I was still in pain. They sent me to labor and delivery, I was disrobed and admitted pretty quickly.
The on call doc checked me at about 7pm for dilation. She decided I was more like a one on her scale but kept it at a 2. We stayed in the small entry room for about 2hrs while they checked my cervical length and did a US (baby was just fine, no distress thank goodness!). It turns out I have a shorter cervix which can cause preterm birth. At about 930 the dr checked me again and said I was 4cm DILATED! I waz progressing very quickly. she said I would deliver within 24 hrs.
That night they put me on a magnesium drip to slow the contractions until I could get the second steroid shot for the baby. That was yesterday (wednesday)y at 3pm. I've been having about 2 contractions.an hr, sometimes more or less. They are keeping me on the drip until 3pm today to let the shot take effect, then will monitor my progressions afterward.
So far, no one has been able to tell me if I will have my baby by this weekend, but the way they are prepping my room tells me they're probably expecting it. Just playing the waiting game for now. Getting pretty anxious!


----------



## apple_20

DissySunshine said:


> Posting from the hospital...
> 
> On Tuesday, after being told at 1:30pm that I was dilated to 2cm with contractions, I was sent to the hospital to receive a steroid shot to help develop my baby's lungs. That was at 3pm.
> My husband and I went home with me still having no idea what contractions felt like: all I kept feeling were constant period-like cramps in my lower back that would not subside. Finally at about 6 I talked my husband into goin back to the hospital, because I was still in pain. They sent me to labor and delivery, I was disrobed and admitted pretty quickly.
> The on call doc checked me at about 7pm for dilation. She decided I was more like a one on her scale but kept it at a 2. We stayed in the small entry room for about 2hrs while they checked my cervical length and did a US (baby was just fine, no distress thank goodness!). It turns out I have a shorter cervix which can cause preterm birth. At about 930 the dr checked me again and said I was 4cm DILATED! I waz progressing very quickly. she said I would deliver within 24 hrs.
> That night they put me on a magnesium drip to slow the contractions until I could get the second steroid shot for the baby. That was yesterday (wednesday)y at 3pm. I've been having about 2 contractions.an hr, sometimes more or less. They are keeping me on the drip until 3pm today to let the shot take effect, then will monitor my progressions afterward.
> So far, no one has been able to tell me if I will have my baby by this weekend, but the way they are prepping my room tells me they're probably expecting it. Just playing the waiting game for now. Getting pretty anxious!

Wow what a roller coaster so glad you went back in. It must be scary. I was born at 33 weeks in 1989 and did fine I needed the incubator obviously but no long term affects. Good luck x


----------



## mandaa1220

DissySunshine said:


> Posting from the hospital...
> 
> On Tuesday, after being told at 1:30pm that I was dilated to 2cm with contractions, I was sent to the hospital to receive a steroid shot to help develop my baby's lungs. That was at 3pm.
> My husband and I went home with me still having no idea what contractions felt like: all I kept feeling were constant period-like cramps in my lower back that would not subside. Finally at about 6 I talked my husband into goin back to the hospital, because I was still in pain. They sent me to labor and delivery, I was disrobed and admitted pretty quickly.
> The on call doc checked me at about 7pm for dilation. She decided I was more like a one on her scale but kept it at a 2. We stayed in the small entry room for about 2hrs while they checked my cervical length and did a US (baby was just fine, no distress thank goodness!). It turns out I have a shorter cervix which can cause preterm birth. At about 930 the dr checked me again and said I was 4cm DILATED! I waz progressing very quickly. she said I would deliver within 24 hrs.
> That night they put me on a magnesium drip to slow the contractions until I could get the second steroid shot for the baby. That was yesterday (wednesday)y at 3pm. I've been having about 2 contractions.an hr, sometimes more or less. They are keeping me on the drip until 3pm today to let the shot take effect, then will monitor my progressions afterward.
> So far, no one has been able to tell me if I will have my baby by this weekend, but the way they are prepping my room tells me they're probably expecting it. Just playing the waiting game for now. Getting pretty anxious!

Best of luck hun! I'm sure everything will be okay! :hugs:


----------



## MissyLissy

Good luck, Dissy! 33 weeks is good! Kella is going to be just fine no matter what. Sending you lots of good vibes for whatever comes next.


----------



## MarieMo7

MissyLissy said:


> MarieMo7 said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, Missy! That sounds exhausting. Glad things are good with your BIG boy!! Are you going to try for a vaginal delivery or opt for the c-section?
> Glad your time at work is almost done. It wears me out and I'm only carrying one!
> 
> 
> I think I'm just opting straight for the c-section. At my 28 week growth scan, both were head down and my OB said she'd feel comfortable with a vaginal delivery if I wanted. However, now it looks like Isla is breech again. Even if I opt for a vaginal delivery, they'll make me do it in the OR just in case. Plus, I run the high risk that Declan (the lower if the two) will come out just fine, but breech Isla will not and I will need an emergency c-section anyway. I'd rather not go through labor AND recover from a c-section, so I'm taking the "wimpy" way out and just going with an elective c-section. It just feels all around safer for me. I'm totally ok with my decision at this point. :) What about you, are you still hoping for a VBAC?Click to expand...

A c-section is by no means a wimpy way out! It's a tough recovery, yes, but still an incredibly amazing experience, and I don't blame you one bit for making that decision. I've definitely heard that once the second twin has all that room suddenly, they can often go breech and make a vaginal delivery basically impossible. And I definitely don't blame you from not wanting to recover from both L&D and a section. When I was induced, we opted for a c-section after 10 hours (21, if you count from when I was admitted and received the cervidil) of no progression. I didn't want to labor for HOURS on end and end up with a section anyway, because my waters had broken and they'd only let me go for 24 hours past that anyway. So - that being said - assuming you make it long enough, what's the scheduled c-section date?

I am hoping for a VBAC still at this point, but not sure if that will happen. I'm okay with a section if it happens - the timing of it is just crappy though. If I don't go into labor on my own by 41 weeks, I have a repeat c-section. Which would put me November 26th - the day before Thanksgiving. Which puts me in the hospital on Thanksgiving. Blech. I don't want that. I'd rather have her a week or so before, or a few days after! But, I doubt they'll schedule an election c-section on a Saturday, particularly the one after Thanksgiving :) So bottom line - we'll see!


----------



## MarieMo7

DissySunshine said:


> Posting from the hospital...
> 
> On Tuesday, after being told at 1:30pm that I was dilated to 2cm with contractions, I was sent to the hospital to receive a steroid shot to help develop my baby's lungs. That was at 3pm.
> My husband and I went home with me still having no idea what contractions felt like: all I kept feeling were constant period-like cramps in my lower back that would not subside. Finally at about 6 I talked my husband into goin back to the hospital, because I was still in pain. They sent me to labor and delivery, I was disrobed and admitted pretty quickly.
> The on call doc checked me at about 7pm for dilation. She decided I was more like a one on her scale but kept it at a 2. We stayed in the small entry room for about 2hrs while they checked my cervical length and did a US (baby was just fine, no distress thank goodness!). It turns out I have a shorter cervix which can cause preterm birth. At about 930 the dr checked me again and said I was 4cm DILATED! I waz progressing very quickly. she said I would deliver within 24 hrs.
> That night they put me on a magnesium drip to slow the contractions until I could get the second steroid shot for the baby. That was yesterday (wednesday)y at 3pm. I've been having about 2 contractions.an hr, sometimes more or less. They are keeping me on the drip until 3pm today to let the shot take effect, then will monitor my progressions afterward.
> So far, no one has been able to tell me if I will have my baby by this weekend, but the way they are prepping my room tells me they're probably expecting it. Just playing the waiting game for now. Getting pretty anxious!

Best of luck, Dissy. 33 weeks is still great! A friend of mine had her daughter at 34 weeks in 2012. She stayed in the hospital for a total of 4 nights, the last one solely to get under the billirubin lights for some light jaundice. Other than that - a perfectly healthy little girl! You'll do great. Good luck and we're all sending thoughts and hugs your way!


----------



## Twinklie12

Dissy - we are all thinking of you! Kella will be absolutely fine, 33 weeks is plenty these days if she decides it is time to come out. Best of luck to you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## cncem

Good luck Dissy!! Like everyone said, Kella will be just fine, keep us updated if you can and I'll be thinking about you :flower:.


----------



## Princesskell

DissySunshine said:


> Posting from the hospital...
> 
> On Tuesday, after being told at 1:30pm that I was dilated to 2cm with contractions, I was sent to the hospital to receive a steroid shot to help develop my baby's lungs. That was at 3pm.
> My husband and I went home with me still having no idea what contractions felt like: all I kept feeling were constant period-like cramps in my lower back that would not subside. Finally at about 6 I talked my husband into goin back to the hospital, because I was still in pain. They sent me to labor and delivery, I was disrobed and admitted pretty quickly.
> The on call doc checked me at about 7pm for dilation. She decided I was more like a one on her scale but kept it at a 2. We stayed in the small entry room for about 2hrs while they checked my cervical length and did a US (baby was just fine, no distress thank goodness!). It turns out I have a shorter cervix which can cause preterm birth. At about 930 the dr checked me again and said I was 4cm DILATED! I waz progressing very quickly. she said I would deliver within 24 hrs.
> That night they put me on a magnesium drip to slow the contractions until I could get the second steroid shot for the baby. That was yesterday (wednesday)y at 3pm. I've been having about 2 contractions.an hr, sometimes more or less. They are keeping me on the drip until 3pm today to let the shot take effect, then will monitor my progressions afterward.
> So far, no one has been able to tell me if I will have my baby by this weekend, but the way they are prepping my room tells me they're probably expecting it. Just playing the waiting game for now. Getting pretty anxious!

Good luck Dissy. I'm sure it must be really scary, I'm glad you have the support of dh with you. I hope they can get Kella all the extra steroids they would like, she will be tiny but hopefully strong and healthy by now. Good luck honey...thinking of you xxx :hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

Good luck dissy!

Im heading to the dr. I had a blood clot last night...im terrified.


----------



## apple_20

Jalanis22 said:


> Good luck dissy!
> 
> Im heading to the dr. I had a blood clot last night...im terrified.

Fingers crossed for you. Is baby moving normally?


----------



## cncem

Jalanis, good luck, hope everything is ok, I'll keep you in my thoughts today too.

Good news, my cousin is having her baby today!! For real this time, lol. y mom called with the news that her contractions are 5 minutes apart. She just told me yesterday that her doc was scheduling her for induction on the 8th, sometimes all it takes is being faced with an induction date, lol. I'm about 5 weeks behind her, so exciting!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Good luck Dissy and Jalanis - thinking of you both :hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks ladies....i was really nervous as i headed to the dr....reason for blood clot is that my placenta is laying low so i cant really do anything anymore cleaning wise. He said i need to relax already. And it felt so real already as to when he told me that if i start bleeding like period kind to head to the hospital asap to deliver my baby boy...so fingers crossed i dont bleed like that and baby will hold on to scheduled delivery day.


----------



## sandilion

Having bub's at 33 weeks is absolutely fine! My DS was born at 32+2 and it hasn't held him back at all. By the time he was 9 months old he had completely caught up. Now at 2.5 years old he has developed and is the normal size for kids his age. If your bubs comes early now they will be tooootally fine!


----------



## sandilion

salu_34 said:


> I was feeling blue yestetday - not talking much to OH and keeping to myself. Told him this morning that I'm nervous about whether or not we'll make good parents and that I'm afraid I'm not going to know what to do. I think the fact that I have about 7 weeks until her 'due date' is what freaked me out so much. It seems like just yesterday I took the test and bam, now I have two months to go. The baby shower on the weekend also solidified the fact that, this in fact, is real and going to be happening soon.
> I'm better today, but I know anxiety is just going to kick in even more the closer I get to the due date.

Trust me, the fact you are worrying about whether you'll make good parents means you will make good parents. And you will be surprised how naturally things will flow when your natural instinct kicks in. When she's here just take each day as they come... it gets easier as times goes on. You guys will be fine :) Believe in yourselves :thumbup:


----------



## mandaa1220

Take it easy Jalanis! What's your scheduled delivery date?? You've got to almost be there! You should take this opportunity to lay on your butt and watch lots of TV, movies and have people cater to you :D


----------



## Twinklie12

I hope everyone is able to take it easy that needs to! Making babies is important, tough business. :hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

Hope you are ok Jalanis...like e others said lots of relaxing now everybody, try and keep these babies cooking until they are ready xxx


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks mandaaa and princesskell, yes i know time to relax and wait for him to be here...my scheduled delivery date is oct, 30 which i will be 39wks. But i could deliver a bit earlier as my water broke at 38 weeks with my daughter. Yesterday they did a sono to see where the blod clot came from, and bubs is weighing 5lbs 9oz and hes positioned already to come out, plus my belly has started to drop already.


----------



## GeralynB

I feel like my bump has dropped too


----------



## salu_34

I posted a recent bump pic on my FB page and one of my friends said it looked like I had dropped a bit. Hope that doesn't mean she's going to make an early appearance !


----------



## Leinzlove

Its common for babies to drop at this point... Doesn't mean at all that they are coming. Mostly that you can breathe but you are going to be very uncomfy down below. I've always dropped early... And carried low.


----------



## GeralynB

Yea I read that just because you drop doesn't necessarily mean LO will make an appearance any time soon. I'm okay with that&#8230;I still have to get things ready around here. I think after next week everything should pretty much be done with our kitchen and hopefully I'll have everything in the nursery ready&#8230;then he can come lol


----------



## DragonflyWing

Growth scan today went well, baby is measuring 5lb4oz (2.4kg) already! Still having semi-regular BH contractions, but they're just annoying rather than painful, so I'm trying to ignore them. When they start getting close together, I try to lie down for a while and that makes them go away. 

I have to go in twice weekly now for NSTs and ultrasounds to check fluid levels.
 



Attached Files:







32w4d.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## salu_34

Phew ! Lol. I'm not ready for her to come yet lol. I'm planning on finishing painting the nursery this weekend. My car is in the shop so I'll actually have an excuse to do it ! Then hopefully our the crib together on Monday and get all the clothes and everything in the dresser. 

Made an appointment with the hospital today to go on a tour on Oct 14th after Thanksgiving. Looking forward to it ! 

I also still need to get my hospital bag in order.


----------



## Missyann

I have a dresser to assemble and then rearranging the nursery now that the new windows have been installed. then all that's needed is a baby and he won't be ready for a few more weeks. While I'd like for him to come early after I hit full term, the longer he waits, the better off we will be for daycare.


----------



## DissySunshine

I got sent home from the hospital today! The magnesium drip pretty much stopped my contractions so now I get to stay home on complete bed rest until she decides to make her appearance. According to the doctors, this could be 7 weeks from now or days from now. It's going to be a stressful next few weeks, but I'm glad she's deciding to bake a little longer!! :thumbup:


----------



## Missyann

Good to hear, Dissy. I hope she stays put for a little longer.


----------



## mandaa1220

Glad to hear she's still cookin Dissy!


----------



## apple_20

Great news dissy. X


----------



## MarieMo7

Happy to hear Kella is staying put and you can go home!


----------



## Twinklie12

Yay Dissy !


----------



## cncem

Dissy that is awesome news!


----------



## Princesskell

Good news dissy xxxxx


----------



## Jalanis22

I've had dreamed twice the same thing these past 2 nights already....my dream is weird that i go to the restroom and im wiping blood and going to the hospital to have my baby boy, i guess it stucked to my head that dr told me as soon as if i start to bleed to head to the hospital...i have t bled at all good thing though. And it seems weird to me because days before my gender sono i kept dreaming that they were saying it was a boy and it turned out to be true, so now im paranoid for something like that to happen again like my dream to turn out to happen.


----------



## MissyLissy

Great news, Dissy! Hope Kella stays put a while longer! :flower:

Jalanis, glad to hear you are being closely monitored and things are under control. Don't stress about dreams- we dream about what we think/obsess/worry about. I had plenty of miscarriage dreams during first tri, and non of that ever came to pass. Besides, your boy dream had a 50% chance of turning out right. :winkwink:



MarieMo7 said:


> MissyLissy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarieMo7 said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, Missy! That sounds exhausting. Glad things are good with your BIG boy!! Are you going to try for a vaginal delivery or opt for the c-section?
> Glad your time at work is almost done. It wears me out and I'm only carrying one!
> 
> 
> I think I'm just opting straight for the c-section. At my 28 week growth scan, both were head down and my OB said she'd feel comfortable with a vaginal delivery if I wanted. However, now it looks like Isla is breech again. Even if I opt for a vaginal delivery, they'll make me do it in the OR just in case. Plus, I run the high risk that Declan (the lower if the two) will come out just fine, but breech Isla will not and I will need an emergency c-section anyway. I'd rather not go through labor AND recover from a c-section, so I'm taking the "wimpy" way out and just going with an elective c-section. It just feels all around safer for me. I'm totally ok with my decision at this point. :) What about you, are you still hoping for a VBAC?Click to expand...
> 
> A c-section is by no means a wimpy way out! It's a tough recovery, yes, but still an incredibly amazing experience, and I don't blame you one bit for making that decision. I've definitely heard that once the second twin has all that room suddenly, they can often go breech and make a vaginal delivery basically impossible. And I definitely don't blame you from not wanting to recover from both L&D and a section. When I was induced, we opted for a c-section after 10 hours (21, if you count from when I was admitted and received the cervidil) of no progression. I didn't want to labor for HOURS on end and end up with a section anyway, because my waters had broken and they'd only let me go for 24 hours past that anyway. So - that being said - assuming you make it long enough, what's the scheduled c-section date?
> 
> I am hoping for a VBAC still at this point, but not sure if that will happen. I'm okay with a section if it happens - the timing of it is just crappy though. If I don't go into labor on my own by 41 weeks, I have a repeat c-section. Which would put me November 26th - the day before Thanksgiving. Which puts me in the hospital on Thanksgiving. Blech. I don't want that. I'd rather have her a week or so before, or a few days after! But, I doubt they'll schedule an election c-section on a Saturday, particularly the one after Thanksgiving :) So bottom line - we'll see!Click to expand...


I personally don't think a c-section is wimpy... I should have never said that. I know I am absolutely making the right/safe decision for myself, and my children. I also know it will be no picnic and recovering from major surgery while learning to be a mom to two infants is anything but wimpy. I have had a few busy body, nosey people (mostly a couple of my mom's friends at my baby shower) question my decision to go straight for the elective c-section and one implied I'd be "missing out" and that it was a wimpy decision. To which I thought, ok thanks 60 year old women who gave birth 30+ years ago and never to multiples, you know nothing about my medical care, what I've been through in this pregnancy or what me and my medical team have discussed. But thanks for the input! :haha:

My c-section is now scheduled for November 4th when I'm 37+1. It was originally scheduled for 11/11 at 38+1, but with my blood pressure issues, the GD, and now with Isla's growth concerns, my doctor is recommending I go no later than 37 weeks. I'm really hoping I make it that far! I'm going in twice a week now for non-stress tests and to check amniotic fluid levels (We found out of Friday that in addition to Isla's growth concerns, Declan's amniotic fluid level was still normal, but borderline high, so I can add that to my list of potential issues/worries). Plus I'm still being monitored weekly for pre-eclampsia although my BP has been much better the last couple weeks, which I think strongly correlates to my mental knowledge that I'm almost done with work. My job is VERY high stress. Anyway, any one of these potential issues could mean I'll have to deliver before that 11/4 date, but with each week I get more and more optimistic I just might get these babies to term yet. Time will tell!

Blech, I see what you mean about the bad timing of the c-section happening right around Thanksgiving! I will keep my fingers crossed Reese decides to come on her own before it comes to that! :thumbup:


----------



## Laylagirl

MissyLissy said:


> Great news, Dissy! Hope Kella stays put a while longer! :flower:
> 
> Jalanis, glad to hear you are being closely monitored and things are under control. Don't stress about dreams- we dream about what we think/obsess/worry about. I had plenty of miscarriage dreams during first tri, and non of that ever came to pass. Besides, your boy dream had a 50% chance of turning out right. :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> MarieMo7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyLissy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarieMo7 said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, Missy! That sounds exhausting. Glad things are good with your BIG boy!! Are you going to try for a vaginal delivery or opt for the c-section?
> Glad your time at work is almost done. It wears me out and I'm only carrying one!
> 
> 
> I think I'm just opting straight for the c-section. At my 28 week growth scan, both were head down and my OB said she'd feel comfortable with a vaginal delivery if I wanted. However, now it looks like Isla is breech again. Even if I opt for a vaginal delivery, they'll make me do it in the OR just in case. Plus, I run the high risk that Declan (the lower if the two) will come out just fine, but breech Isla will not and I will need an emergency c-section anyway. I'd rather not go through labor AND recover from a c-section, so I'm taking the "wimpy" way out and just going with an elective c-section. It just feels all around safer for me. I'm totally ok with my decision at this point. :) What about you, are you still hoping for a VBAC?Click to expand...
> 
> A c-section is by no means a wimpy way out! It's a tough recovery, yes, but still an incredibly amazing experience, and I don't blame you one bit for making that decision. I've definitely heard that once the second twin has all that room suddenly, they can often go breech and make a vaginal delivery basically impossible. And I definitely don't blame you from not wanting to recover from both L&D and a section. When I was induced, we opted for a c-section after 10 hours (21, if you count from when I was admitted and received the cervidil) of no progression. I didn't want to labor for HOURS on end and end up with a section anyway, because my waters had broken and they'd only let me go for 24 hours past that anyway. So - that being said - assuming you make it long enough, what's the scheduled c-section date?
> 
> I am hoping for a VBAC still at this point, but not sure if that will happen. I'm okay with a section if it happens - the timing of it is just crappy though. If I don't go into labor on my own by 41 weeks, I have a repeat c-section. Which would put me November 26th - the day before Thanksgiving. Which puts me in the hospital on Thanksgiving. Blech. I don't want that. I'd rather have her a week or so before, or a few days after! But, I doubt they'll schedule an election c-section on a Saturday, particularly the one after Thanksgiving :) So bottom line - we'll see!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I personally don't think a c-section is wimpy... I should have never said that. I know I am absolutely making the right/safe decision for myself, and my children. I also know it will be no picnic and recovering from major surgery while learning to be a mom to two infants is anything but wimpy. I have had a few busy body, nosey people (mostly a couple of my mom's friends at my baby shower) question my decision to go straight for the elective c-section and one implied I'd be "missing out" and that it was a wimpy decision. To which I thought, ok thanks 60 year old women who gave birth 30+ years ago and never to multiples, you know nothing about my medical care, what I've been through in this pregnancy or what me and my medical team have discussed. But thanks for the input! :haha:
> 
> My c-section is now scheduled for November 4th when I'm 37+1. It was originally scheduled for 11/11 at 38+1, but with my blood pressure issues, the GD, and now with Isla's growth concerns, my doctor is recommending I go no later than 37 weeks. I'm really hoping I make it that far! I'm going in twice a week now for non-stress tests and to check amniotic fluid levels (We found out of Friday that in addition to Isla's growth concerns, Declan's amniotic fluid level was still normal, but borderline high, so I can add that to my list of potential issues/worries). Plus I'm still being monitored weekly for pre-eclampsia although my BP has been much better the last couple weeks, which I think strongly correlates to my mental knowledge that I'm almost done with work. My job is VERY high stress. Anyway, any one of these potential issues could mean I'll have to deliver before that 11/4 date, but with each week I get more and more optimistic I just might get these babies to term yet. Time will tell!
> 
> Blech, I see what you mean about the bad timing of the c-section happening right around Thanksgiving! I will keep my fingers crossed Reese decides to come on her own before it comes to that! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Missy, how do they find the high blood pressure? Did you have swelling or head aches? How does that happen towards the end of some pregnancies, or for yours?


----------



## MissyLissy

Laylagirl, starting at about 24-25 weeks, my BP started registering high at my normal appointments. I had no major symptoms, no headaches, not much swelling. They had me start coming in once a week to check my blood pressure and to get labs drawn to test for pre-eclampsia. I think the highest it ever got was 140-something/90-something, but it's fluctuated. The last two weeks it's miraculously gone down into somewhat normal levels, like 120-something/80-something. Still high, but I'll take it! :thumbup:


----------



## Laylagirl

MissyLissy said:


> Laylagirl, starting at about 24-25 weeks, my BP started registering high at my normal appointments. I had no major symptoms, no headaches, not much swelling. They had me start coming in once a week to check my blood pressure and to get labs drawn to test for pre-eclampsia. I think the highest it ever got was 140-something/90-something, but it's fluctuated. The last two weeks it's miraculously gone down into somewhat normal levels, like 120-something/80-something. Still high, but I'll take it! :thumbup:

Ah...I see... I know high blood pressure is s not good for you and especially not for baby, but I never knew how some pregnant women got high blood pressure.. At least youve been able to keep it somewhat lower and theres already a good plan for the delivery of your little one! :thumbup:


----------



## salu_34

I was going through all of baby girl's clothes and gifts from the shower last weekend. Just putting them aside so they're not still in the middle of the floor in our room, lol. I was getting a little emotional thinking that she'll be here soon. I got her bassinet set up with her blanket and sleeper and picked our her coking home outfit. Afterwards I decided to do some dusting around the walls and where OH keeps the DVDs and his action figures (hes into comics lol). I accidently knocked one of them over and broke a piece off. He got upset but not overly and I started to bawl my eyes out. I don't think he 100% knew why I was crying so much. I was like it's hormones ! Plus getting the bassinet ready and her coming home outfit made me a little emotional. I hate crying !!


----------



## MarieMo7

Any of you deal with pelvic girdle pain? 
This pregnancy has become a literal pain in my ass. Ouch :(


----------



## Laylagirl

salu_34 said:


> I was going through all of baby girl's clothes and gifts from the shower last weekend. Just putting them aside so they're not still in the middle of the floor in our room, lol. I was getting a little emotional thinking that she'll be here soon. I got her bassinet set up with her blanket and sleeper and picked our her coking home outfit. Afterwards I decided to do some dusting around the walls and where OH keeps the DVDs and his action figures (hes into comics lol). I accidently knocked one of them over and broke a piece off. He got upset but not overly and I started to bawl my eyes out. I don't think he 100% knew why I was crying so much. I was like it's hormones ! Plus getting the bassinet ready and her coming home outfit made me a little emotional. I hate crying !!

Awww...don't cry... I know it's hard not getting emotional.. I haven't even put up my little mans bassinet...I'm just too tired.. And have tons to do...what did you decide on her coming home outfit? I chose a baby blue one piece sleeper type, but it has suspenders imprinted on it and tie..it's cute. With a matching blue newborn cap says "handsome"... I have to do a bit of cleaning around here...make room for baby...my two year old gas two big baskets of toys in the family room...trying to condense into one so I can put the baby's swing in place... Too much work and my hip at my back is killing me..feels like I'm gonna break in half...


----------



## Jalanis22

It feels so close to having my baby boy already...on thursday it will be 3 weeks left if he doesnt decide to come out sooner. Im kind of ready nursery wise, i just need to wash the clothes and blankets already.


----------



## Twinklie12

My shower was this weekend so I have been doing lots of baby stuff organizing and finishing touches on the nursery. I would love a Few more days off to just do laundry, organize, and decorate!


----------



## apple_20

Hey pelvic girdle pain over here! Been wearing a support band for weeks over bump and hips it helps loads. Mine has been made worse by my stomach muscles splitting which added pressure down there. 

Have you tried ice when it's very bad? 

I have a list of things to do before baby arrives only I feel like every time I cross one off I'm adding one on!


----------



## Princesskell

I've been lucky to escape pgp this time, I had a spell in the middle of my last pregnancy but managed to ease it with a belt and doing special yoga postures. 

I can't believe how close we are getting. Hospital bag is almost packed, I will share a list of what is in it when I'm doen see if you have any ideas of what I have forgotten! Xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

apple_20 said:


> Hey pelvic girdle pain over here! Been wearing a support band for weeks over bump and hips it helps loads. Mine has been made worse by my stomach muscles splitting which added pressure down there.
> 
> Have you tried ice when it's very bad?
> 
> I have a list of things to do before baby arrives and I feel like every time I cross one off I'm adding one on!

I also feel like every time I accomplish something on my baby to do list, I think of something else to add!

When did you ladies buy nursing bras? I have read to wait until closer to the end of pregnancy in case your breasts grow more?


----------



## Missyann

Hormones- I cried last week when i couldn't find a parking space. 
Nursery- put together the dresser, which was the last thing we had to get ready for the room, other than baby.
Hospital bag- I'm going to pack it this weekend, but I got the stuff I need for it already.
Nursing bras- I bought a couple of inexpensive ones that give me a little room to grow. That will get me through the first few weeks until i know what size I'll need in a real nursing bra.
And my before baby to do list doesn't seem to ever get shorter.


----------



## salu_34

My pgp usually happens at night when I have to get up to go pee. Hurts so much to roll outta bed. Although yesterday and went grocery shopping and as I was walking it felt like she was going to just drop out of me - such a weird experience. My mom told me she's getting ready to come out ! Her friend still thinks I'm going to go 3 weeks early, which would mean only 4 weeks to go. I'd like her to stay in a little longer lol.

Haven't packed my hospital bag yet, but here's a pic of her coming home outfit.

It's Thanksgiving here in Canada this coming weekend, and I'm going to visit my dad, so won't have time to pack my hospital bag this weekend. I'll probably start putting things together during the week.

The room is finally painted !

So happy with how it turned out. Except that border is being a pain in the ass. It's a vinyl sticker and doesn't want to stay on. So I went out and bought a spray adhesive, so I'm hoping it works. Fingers crossed !


----------



## eyemom

I've had sciatic nerve issues this pregnancy. Just kind of at random, so enough just to be a nuisance (a painful nuisance) until this weekend. This weekend it was so embarrassing. I was at a continuing education meeting all weekend, and I've barely been able to walk the whole time. After I get home, it's seemingly better, so I'm wondering if the problem was more having to sit all day long. I'm generally more comfortable the more I can move around (as long as it's not too much).


----------



## mandaa1220

I've been having the sciatic nerve issues on and off too.


----------



## GeralynB

3 weeks to go for me! My hospital bag is packed. Nursery is almost done. Have to figure out how to put the car seat in the car. I've been getting more and more period like cramps, especially at night. Anyone else?


----------



## Twinklie12

My main symptoms are carpal tunnel realllllly bad, and some sciatica sporadically. I am feeling much more prepared after my baby shower this weekend. Still lots to do though!


----------



## MarieMo7

PGP was really bad this weekend. Could barely walk yesterday. I've officially had to give up on high heels. Almost 34 weeks in, I don't think that's too bad! :)

Hospital bag is not packed. We've had too many overnight trips recently, including this past weekend - so I didn't have a free bag! But, no more overnight trips till baby comes, so I'll probably get it packed this weekend. With Chase, I didn't pack it till I was 39 weeks...and even then only because I was induced at 39+2, so...I'm going to get a little more of a head start this time :)

Nursery is coming together so well, but I'm not stressing about it. Honestly, she won't be in there until probably 5-6 weeks after she's born, so I know I have some time after she's here. We finally finished (well, 90% finished) Chase's new room this weekend - just need to put some shelves up and her room is fully decorated! Reese's room still needs some love, but it'll all come together in due time. Most likely sometime after she's born.

I have a "sprinkle" on the 19th. Looking forward to a little girl time. And then family photos on the 25th. Sort of maternity photos, but with the whole family. I'll just be really pregnant!

My birthday is tomorrow. I'll be 31. And then my anniversary is Thursday - 4 years! I feel like time is really flying and I can barely handle it. I need work to slow down a little bit, but there's no sign of that happening any time soon!!!


----------



## MissyLissy

Every where I go, strangers, co-workers, acquaintances all make comments that I look ready to pop and that I must be giving birth any time now. Ummm... I still have one month left (hopefully) and technically have 7 weeks until my real due date!! :haha: I get lots of surprised looks when I tell people this. I'm very attractive these days with my bowling ball stomach! I even have maternity shirts that are starting to be too snug! Just glad Friday is my last day at work and I can pretty much live in my PJ's for my last 3 1/2 weeks! :)

I'm also getting crazy pelvic pain at night, my back hurts like crazy if I lie on it for even 10 seconds to roll out of bed, and I have major acid reflux. Sleep has been less than stellar. I'm usually up for at least 2-3 hours every night sitting in a chair because my acid reflux is so bad laying down all night long. But on the bright side getting up with babies should be less of an adjustment for me! I haven't slept through the night in MONTHS and I'm getting kind of used to it. DH I think will have the much bigger adjustment.


----------



## laurarebecca1

GeralynB said:


> 3 weeks to go for me! My hospital bag is packed. Nursery is almost done. Have to figure out how to put the car seat in the car. I've been getting more and more period like cramps, especially at night. Anyone else?

Me defo for the period cramps! And loads of BH throughout the day! I'm struggling to sleep at night and get comfy in the day :(


----------



## Jalanis22

Ive had BH randomly...a real labor contraction once and lots of pelvic pain it hurts to lift my knee to get in the suv..and now im about to start washing the baby clothes to be completely ready


----------



## Selaphyna

I finally got the baby seat this past weekend. It's sitting in the box in the back of my car atm. Told OH we must put it in his car by this weekend. 

My bag isn't packed at all. I need to get my list together, and see what I'm missing. I've been slowly getting things I know I need for it though. Just tonight I bought lanolin cream (so I can start using it now), and nursing pads. 

Still need to get the pack 'n play. I told OH, worst case scenario, as long as we have the car seat we are good because I can always cosleep, but I'd rather get the pack 'n play soon and have it all ready.

I'm off on Wednesday and plan on getting most of the nb/0-3 clothing washed and ready. 

As for nursing bras, I bought three about 3-4 weeks ago. They are fairly inexpensive from Walmart. I made sure they were loose but still comfortable now. I have a feeling that I won't fill out much more than I am now, as I haven't filled out in the breasts at all. (Did first time around though, and haven't lost that lol). 

I also was having some lower back pain over the weekend. And hb has been very horrible. I'm tired all the time too. All day at work, I just wanted to go home and go back to bed.


----------



## DissySunshine

My pains have been getting better, but BOY is bed rest excruciatingly dull. Never thought I'd miss school and work so much! I'm on strict bed rest until 36 weeks, then they'll let up a bit. 
My sister came by after my shower on Saturday and helped me put everything away. I wanted to do it so badly, I didn't get to enjoy the itty bitty clothes as much as I wanted since I wasn't allowed to put them away myself. But that's ok! The room is 100% done; we even have the bassinet set up next to the bed with a baby doll slathered in baby lotion in it so the dogs get used to the smell :haha: I guess we (I) felt like it needed to get done ASAP since we don't know when she'll be here. 
I attached some photos of her nursery...everything is handmade by someone in my family, or passed down from relatives, and it makes me smile every time I walk in there!
 



Attached Files:







20141005_184348.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 25









20141005_184401.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## mandaa1220

nursery looks amazing!!


----------



## Selaphyna

Dissy, the nursery looks lovely

I'm glad to hear things are going better, and I don't envy your bedrest. I personally would hate to be on bedrest. It was bad enough with DS1 when I took off two weeks before his due date (because doctor told me I'd go anytime). Still ended up a week over, and so bored out of my mind. I can only imagine not being able to get up from bed. 

I hope she stays put for a bit longer.


----------



## DissySunshine

Selaphyna said:


> Dissy, the nursery looks lovely
> 
> I'm glad to hear things are going better, and I don't envy your bedrest. I personally would hate to be on bedrest. It was bad enough with DS1 when I took off two weeks before his due date (because doctor told me I'd go anytime). Still ended up a week over, and so bored out of my mind. I can only imagine not being able to get up from bed.
> 
> I hope she stays put for a bit longer.

Yeah it's no fun! I have a lot of projects I would like to do, but they all involve shopping for the materials, and I'm so picky it'll be hard to send anyone else to do it lol.


----------



## Selaphyna

DissySunshine said:


> Selaphyna said:
> 
> 
> Dissy, the nursery looks lovely
> 
> I'm glad to hear things are going better, and I don't envy your bedrest. I personally would hate to be on bedrest. It was bad enough with DS1 when I took off two weeks before his due date (because doctor told me I'd go anytime). Still ended up a week over, and so bored out of my mind. I can only imagine not being able to get up from bed.
> 
> I hope she stays put for a bit longer.
> 
> Yeah it's no fun! I have a lot of projects I would like to do, but they all involve shopping for the materials, and I'm so picky it'll be hard to send anyone else to do it lol.Click to expand...

I know what you mean. I'm the same way. I'm kind of OCD like that lol.



Oh yeah, forgot to say in my post above, we have decided on a name finally. Pickle, if he is indeed a boy (hopefully we will get another peek on Wednesday), will be named Eryc Alexander. :)


----------



## GeralynB

Jalanis22 said:


> Ive had BH randomly...a real labor contraction once and lots of pelvic pain it hurts to lift my knee to get in the suv..and now im about to start washing the baby clothes to be completely ready

It's so hard for me to get into my SUV now!


----------



## Laylagirl

Gorgeous nursery!!! 

I never really have contractions prior to my waters breaking. No Braxton hicks before either... I usually require pitocin to get the contractions started. I don't dilate even after my water breeks.... But they always told me that once your water breaks, they can't let you leave... 
I'm still very early still and have quite a ways to go.... Time seems to stand still...


----------



## Jalanis22

GeralynB said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Ive had BH randomly...a real labor contraction once and lots of pelvic pain it hurts to lift my knee to get in the suv..and now im about to start washing the baby clothes to be completely ready
> 
> It's so hard for me to get into my SUV now!Click to expand...

I can imagine lol same pain since its the same suv...i literally sit sideways and slide myself in then i get my knees insids


----------



## Laylagirl

Jalanis22 said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Ive had BH randomly...a real labor contraction once and lots of pelvic pain it hurts to lift my knee to get in the suv..and now im about to start washing the baby clothes to be completely ready
> 
> It's so hard for me to get into my SUV now!Click to expand...
> 
> I can imagine lol same pain since its the same suv...i literally sit sideways and slide myself in then i get my knees insidsClick to expand...

Its the new ford explorer right? Im in trouble.... I have the same one.... So far so good, but seriously, i havent been going anywhere lately cuz i have such terrible hip pain in the back... So its very hard to walk. I feel like my back is going to snap back... I dont know if thats normal or not...


----------



## Pussy Galore

Lovely nursery pics Dissy!

Ours is almost done but I have to wait 30 days after painting before I can add the trasnfers that I have bought which is frustrating!

I have even done some washing and washed all of the newborn and 0-1 month clothes but that is only because I wanted to make the most of the last few days of UK sunshine last week!!

I haven't packed my hospital bag yet though... it's on my "to do" list!

I just want to finish work now.... I am still hoping to make it to the end of this month but will know more when I see the Consultant at 36 weeks.. time is really dragging for me now though :wacko:


----------



## laurarebecca1

A little suggestion for ladies feeling a bit fed up...go into the labour and birth section and read funny/embarrassing labour stories! They are hilarious and will make you laugh out loud!!!


----------



## GeralynB

37 weeks today! Full term! I still can't believe I'm going to have a baby here in 3 weeks. DH and I were saying last night it still doesn't seem real


----------



## DissySunshine

Selaphyna said:


> DissySunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selaphyna said:
> 
> 
> Dissy, the nursery looks lovely
> 
> I'm glad to hear things are going better, and I don't envy your bedrest. I personally would hate to be on bedrest. It was bad enough with DS1 when I took off two weeks before his due date (because doctor told me I'd go anytime). Still ended up a week over, and so bored out of my mind. I can only imagine not being able to get up from bed.
> 
> I hope she stays put for a bit longer.
> 
> Yeah it's no fun! I have a lot of projects I would like to do, but they all involve shopping for the materials, and I'm so picky it'll be hard to send anyone else to do it lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean. I'm the same way. I'm kind of OCD like that lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, forgot to say in my post above, we have decided on a name finally. Pickle, if he is indeed a boy (hopefully we will get another peek on Wednesday), will be named Eryc Alexander. :)Click to expand...

I love the spelling! Hope he gives you quite the flash on Wednesday :thumbup:


----------



## cncem

Happy full term Geralyn!


----------



## cncem

The nursery is beautiful Dissy! Wow, Kella is one lucky little girl. Macie will have a corner of my bedroom for now and then share a room with her sister when she gets older. I have to admit to dressing up a teddy bear with cloth diapers and Macie's cloths, lol. And I don't even have the excuse of getting my dog used to a baby. I was just bored and wanted to practice putting on the diaper. I asked my husband if he wanted to practice snapping the diaper and he started laughing and said no he thought he had snapping down since kindergarden. Then he said "hey honey, I bought these velcro shoes want to practice opening and closing them" I laughed so hard I cried, and peed myself a little :blush:. My husband is such an ass, lol.


----------



## MarieMo7

Wow Geralyn, congrats on full term!!


----------



## mwel8819

Beautiful nursery! Hope to have mine done by next weekend. Congrats on full term Geralyn! Are you ready or are you nervous?


----------



## MissyLissy

Wow! Can't believe we already have people in this group at full term! Congrats, Geralyn! It feels like just yesterday we were all peeing on sticks! Now here we are!!

Beautiful nursery, Dissy! Mine is pretty much done. Just need to add some decorations and finish organizing the closet.


----------



## GeralynB

mwel8819 said:


> Beautiful nursery! Hope to have mine done by next weekend. Congrats on full term Geralyn! Are you ready or are you nervous?

I'm not ready! lol We still have to have our kitchen painted which is happening this week. I still have to hang some things in the nursery and we need to figure out how to put the car seat in the car. I'm also getting nervous for the birth since I'm trying for a natural birth. I hope I can handle it and not be in the middle of it and think "What was I thinking to attempt this?? :haha:"


----------



## apple_20

Full moon tomorrow anyone heard of this bringing in labour (obviously in full term ladies?) 
Time has gone so fast! Only a few weeks to go :)


----------



## DragonflyWing

It's all going by so fast, isn't it?

PGP/SPD is getting particularly bad for me this week. I took the twins grocery shopping on Sunday night, and I think pushing the big cart with the double seat on it really did a number on my pelvis. I had to cancel my NST appointment yesterday because I could hardly get out of bed! I worked from home and sat with the heating pad on for a few hours, and that helped quite a bit. I at least could roll over without excruciating pain last night. 

I have also been getting these strange pains in my lower back on each side. It sounds a bit like sciatica, but it doesn't radiate down my legs...it just feels like a stabbing/burning pain in the back of my hip. Certain positions make it worse, and I don't think it's related to the PGP because it happens when I'm not moving. Luckily, changing position usually makes it go away, but that eliminates some of the very few sleeping positions I have left! It has been very challenging to find a sleeping position that doesn't hurt one thing or another lol. 

Only 41 days until my c-section date! I can't believe I have less than 6 weeks to go! I wish the nesting instinct would kick in so I could get some things ready :haha:


----------



## Twinklie12

Dissy, the nursery looks great! Mine is like 90% done, will post some photos when we get closer. Really make it feel more real. 

I need to find some time to go through all the clothes I have. I think I have a ton of 3-6 month clothes, and tons of super cute things, but I might not have enough newborn sizes and just plain old sleepers and such to start with. Once I know what I have I can do some shopping to feel 100% ready!


----------



## Missyann

I did practice a swaddle on a teddy bear after we took a newborn care class. OH also swaddled the cat, so I'd say she's pretty much got that down.

Biggest relief is that we've now got our daycare backup plan set so that if we don't get to the place we want right away (and it's looking like we'll have to wait a couple of months), there are plenty of openings at a larger center we we wait. That was he last thing I was worried about. Now I just have to decide if I'm going back to work full or 3/4 time, but that can wait.


----------



## mandaa1220

Congrats on FT Geralyn! I can't believe we're hitting this point in the pregnancies. All of these babies will be here before we know it. I wonder who will go when!?

I'm also planning a natural birth Geralyn. I've got a thread going in either Home/Natural Birthing or Labor/Birth section (I can't remember) on how to prepare for a natural birth and have had some helpful responses if you're interested. I'd like to stay home as long as possible to have the highest level of success in avoiding intervention. I think my midwife group avoids interventions as much as possible anyways, but I think that will be beneficial. I'm also keeping the option of laboring/birthing in a whirlpool and tub available. I have to go get the supplies to bring to the center when I go into labor. Me and DH have talked a lot about how he can be a support during the birth, done some reading and watched videos (which he loves :rofl: NOT). 

Anyone else having any pressure in their lower region? I haven't had it much like this at all that I remember in the pregnancy. I know he is head down and has been for a while, but I'm wondering if he's starting to press in there to get in position for the birth and that's what is causing the pressure on and off?


----------



## salu_34

mandaa1220 said:


> Anyone else having any pressure in their lower region? I haven't had it much like this at all that I remember in the pregnancy. I know he is head down and has been for a while, but I'm wondering if he's starting to press in there to get in position for the birth and that's what is causing the pressure on and off?

She's been head down for a while now too. I notice that when she moves around, I get a weird feeling down there, kind of like a pressure feeling, but also like I have to pee. Sunday while doing grocer shopping it felt like she was just going to drop right out of me. It was such a weird feeling to experience.


----------



## Princesskell

Congratulations on ft Geralyn...it's so scary isn't it?!
I'm still counting on a few more weeks for me, but baby does feel so low at times and I did give birth at full moon last time!
Gosh I'm just watching One Born Every Minute US and the couple are having quads!! Eeeek!


----------



## Jalanis22

Laylagirl said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Ive had BH randomly...a real labor contraction once and lots of pelvic pain it hurts to lift my knee to get in the suv..and now im about to start washing the baby clothes to be completely ready
> 
> It's so hard for me to get into my SUV now!Click to expand...
> 
> I can imagine lol same pain since its the same suv...i literally sit sideways and slide myself in then i get my knees insidsClick to expand...
> 
> Its the new ford explorer right? Im in trouble.... I have the same one.... So far so good, but seriously, i havent been going anywhere lately cuz i have such terrible hip pain in the back... So its very hard to walk. I feel like my back is going to snap back... I dont know if thats normal or not...Click to expand...

Yes lol same truck...but it s awesome when your not pregnant lol


----------



## Jalanis22

Had my drs appt today and my cervix is still way up high and not dilated at all! But not surprised either because with my daughter i wasnt dilated at all when my waters broke...and 3 more weeks to meet my baby boy...im so ready i even registered at the hospital already.


----------



## Missyann

I'm planning natural birth at a birthing center. It's a midwife group specializing in low intervention birth and an environment more like home. I've had all of my prenatal care through them, yoga and all birthing and newborn classes included. I've been telling people it's all the comforts of giving birth at home without having to clean up the mess. 

I've definitely having extra pressure down low, particularly if I've been on my feet for a while. But at my prenatal today, the midwife said that he's still up high right now with his head down.


----------



## busytulip

It won't be long now before we start seeing birth announcements. How exciting!!

I must be looking extra uncomfortable or something. I have been stopped several times by complete strangers and either told that I looked like I was 'ready to pop' or asked if baby was due any day now. :blush:


----------



## MarieMo7

34 week appointment was today. Doctor gave me contact info for a chiropractor they send all their pregnant ladies to. Apparently he's good! So I gave him a call. Hope to get in soon because this pelvic pain is killing me.

Doc said everything looks good. Fundal height is 33cm, so a tad bit small - but my girl was born full term at 6lbs 10oz, so I'm pretty sure I just have smaller babies - she wasn't concerned, but it's in the back on my mind. She said my weight is perfect - I'm up close to 28 pounds now, which is okay...I'd like it to be a bit less, but if I gain 6 more pounds this pregnancy (one for every week!) I think I'll still be reasonable. So, bring on the cookies.

Speaking of - it was my birthday yesterday. My work got me cookies. My coworker took me out to lunch and ice cream. And then my mom made dinner and got cupcakes. And a friend got me a big cake too, that I haven't touched. I'm a little out on sugar at the moment...I feel like I need a big salad and some fruit!!!

It's been a few weeks now, but I'm officially an "outie" on my belly button. I have 6 more weeks to say "hello" to this random mole that hides deep inside my belly button cavity.

I'm miserable and tired about 80% of the time, and I have to keep reminding myself to ENJOY the rest of the pregnancy, because it's the last one I'm going to have. Ever. And I want to remember the good things about it, not regretting later that I spent my last few weeks ready for it to be done. So - from now on, I'm making a concerted effort to stop whining, and take a deep breath and focus on the awesome parts of being pregnant. We'll see how well I do :)


----------



## Dogtanian

Saw the doc today for my c section date,and my bp is elevated and my feet are swollen with protein in my urine so he said he wont let me go past 38 weeks.So my official date is 23 October eeek! he said baby might have to come out before then though if bp keeps increasing.Ive had steroids today and they are monitoring me twice a week till i deliver.So technically im not a november sparkler anymore!
:dust:


----------



## mwel8819

Dogtanian said:


> Saw the doc today for my c section date,and my bp is elevated and my feet are swollen with protein in my urine so he said he wont let me go past 38 weeks.So my official date is 23 October eeek! he said baby might have to come out before then though if bp keeps increasing.Ive had steroids today and they are monitoring me twice a week till i deliver.So technically im not a november sparkler anymore!
> :dust:

Good luck! I'm hoping that your blood pressure goes down and that the baby bakes just a little bit longer!


----------



## Twinklie12

Dogtanian said:


> Saw the doc today for my c section date,and my bp is elevated and my feet are swollen with protein in my urine so he said he wont let me go past 38 weeks.So my official date is 23 October eeek! he said baby might have to come out before then though if bp keeps increasing.Ive had steroids today and they are monitoring me twice a week till i deliver.So technically im not a november sparkler anymore!
> :dust:

Oh dear! Hope you are feeling ok... and getting excited!!!!


----------



## DissySunshine

busytulip said:


> It won't be long now before we start seeing birth announcements. How exciting!!
> 
> I must be looking extra uncomfortable or something. I have been stopped several times by complete strangers and either told that I looked like I was 'ready to pop' or asked if baby was due any day now. :blush:

Oh hey! We both live in Kansas! Small world considering so many women on this site are British :haha: Are you in or around the Wichita area?


----------



## Twinklie12

MarieMo7 said:


> 34 week appointment was today. Doctor gave me contact info for a chiropractor they send all their pregnant ladies to. Apparently he's good! So I gave him a call. Hope to get in soon because this pelvic pain is killing me.
> 
> Doc said everything looks good. Fundal height is 33cm, so a tad bit small - but my girl was born full term at 6lbs 10oz, so I'm pretty sure I just have smaller babies - she wasn't concerned, but it's in the back on my mind. She said my weight is perfect - I'm up close to 28 pounds now, which is okay...I'd like it to be a bit less, but if I gain 6 more pounds this pregnancy (one for every week!) I think I'll still be reasonable. So, bring on the cookies.
> 
> Speaking of - it was my birthday yesterday. My work got me cookies. My coworker took me out to lunch and ice cream. And then my mom made dinner and got cupcakes. And a friend got me a big cake too, that I haven't touched. I'm a little out on sugar at the moment...I feel like I need a big salad and some fruit!!!
> 
> It's been a few weeks now, but I'm officially an "outie" on my belly button. I have 6 more weeks to say "hello" to this random mole that hides deep inside my belly button cavity.
> 
> I'm miserable and tired about 80% of the time, and I have to keep reminding myself to ENJOY the rest of the pregnancy, because it's the last one I'm going to have. Ever. And I want to remember the good things about it, not regretting later that I spent my last few weeks ready for it to be done. So - from now on, I'm making a concerted effort to stop whining, and take a deep breath and focus on the awesome parts of being pregnant. We'll see how well I do :)

Happy birthday Mariemo! Mine is in 10 days. I have had a serious sweet tooth lately and I am sure that will be indulged next week just like yours was! Then there is Halloween candy everywhere... I hope I can keep it to a pound a week from here on out! haha. My next appointment is tomorrow night after work for ~34 weeks. Interested to see how I measure, so far I've always been dead on with what I should be for weeks. Sometimes I feel like they don't even measure, they just look to see how many weeks I am and go ummm yeah measuring right on. haha


----------



## busytulip

DissySunshine said:


> busytulip said:
> 
> 
> It won't be long now before we start seeing birth announcements. How exciting!!
> 
> I must be looking extra uncomfortable or something. I have been stopped several times by complete strangers and either told that I looked like I was 'ready to pop' or asked if baby was due any day now. :blush:
> 
> Oh hey! We both live in Kansas! Small world considering so many women on this site are British :haha: Are you in or around the Wichita area?Click to expand...

I live in Wichita. :)


----------



## cncem

I just got back from my 34 week appt and the doc wants to induce me at 38 weeks due to Macie being big already. She was estimated to weigh 4lbs 11 ounces at the end a week ago, is that too big for 33 weeks? I may have to have a csec if my cervix is not favorable, or if she is too big to fit through birth canal. I'm down a pound since last month, and not gaining weight these last few weeks, but I'm super bummed that my shower is Sat, my birthday is coming up the 27th and then Halloween and I can't eat candy or cake. Sucks, but it is what it is. Thank heaven this is my last one. So, 3 weeks and 6 days to go, maybe she'll be born on my birthday or Halloween, that would be cool. She is going to be a fiery fierce little Scorpio just like her mamma.


----------



## DissySunshine

busytulip said:


> DissySunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busytulip said:
> 
> 
> It won't be long now before we start seeing birth announcements. How exciting!!
> 
> I must be looking extra uncomfortable or something. I have been stopped several times by complete strangers and either told that I looked like I was 'ready to pop' or asked if baby was due any day now. :blush:
> 
> Oh hey! We both live in Kansas! Small world considering so many women on this site are British :haha: Are you in or around the Wichita area?Click to expand...
> 
> I live in Wichita. :)Click to expand...

So do I. Crazy!


----------



## Jalanis22

Ive been having BH constantly today..3 more weeks or less yayy cant wait.


----------



## DragonflyWing

I don't think 4lb 11oz sounds big for 33 weeks at all! At 32 weeks, my little guy was measured at 5lb 4oz, and the doctor said he was in the 71st percentile....so a lighter weight at a later gestation seems like it would be right on average.

Also, my son was born at 32 weeks and he weighed 4lb 3oz, and he was around the 50th percentile. If it were me, I would ask again about why they feel it's necessary to induce early. 

Anyone want to make guesses on what their baby will weigh at birth? If I make it to 39 weeks, I think mine will be around 8lb 4oz (3.75kg).


----------



## DissySunshine

They're guessing my little lady is around 3.5 pounds right now, so if I make it all the way to my due date I'm going to guess she'll be almost 8 pounds! But I don't see myself going past 37 weeks :wacko:


----------



## DissySunshine

Jalanis22 said:


> Ive been having BH constantly today..3 more weeks or less yayy cant wait.

I get them a lot, too. I always know they're coming because my heart starts racing!


----------



## Jalanis22

DissySunshine said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Ive been having BH constantly today..3 more weeks or less yayy cant wait.
> 
> I get them a lot, too. I always know they're coming because my heart starts racing!Click to expand...

I get a mild pressure and weird feeling down there.


----------



## GeralynB

I'm guessing my boy will be 8 lbs 9 oz


----------



## mandaa1220

I'm guessing 8lb1oz for my baby boy.


----------



## Jalanis22

Last week at 35 wks exact my boy weighed 5lbs 9oz so well see how big he is.


----------



## Missyann

I'm guessing about 8.5 since all my siblings were over 8 lbs and my sisters both had babies over 8 lbs.


----------



## cncem

Dragonflywing, I don't know why she said baby is big, it seems like every baby site says baby should be weighing about 5 pounds now, which if she was 4 11 a week ago she should be just over 5 now. My specialist said she is weighing perfect, not too much due to GD and not too little due to high blood pressure. My son was born at 35/36 weeks and weighed 4 pounds 11 ounces. But ob said between 38 and 39 weeks. I guess that if Macie continues growing gaining a half pound a week and assuming a little over 5 pounds now, then by 39 weeks she'll be a little over 7 and 1/2 pounds. That sounds perfect to me.

My husband bought all the meat for the BBQ for the baby shower Sat. My friend who's throwing it said that about 30 people rsvp'd. My sister and neice will be here Friday for the shower and I can't Wait! I'm so fricking excited. Then I'm doing maternity pics next week. Then the next thing to look forward to is having the baby. I was cutting out coupons the other day and realized that Macie will be here before some of them expire. Woah!


----------



## MarieMo7

My guess is 7lb 2oz.


----------



## MarieMo7

cncem, Macie doesn't seem big at all to me...my friend had a 34 week preemie born at 4lb 7oz. Macie isn't that much bigger than that. 

I opened up some cheese the other day that expires on Reese's due date. Trippy!


----------



## mandaa1220

MarieMo7 said:


> cncem, Macie doesn't seem big at all to me...my friend had a 34 week preemie born at 4lb 7oz. Macie isn't that much bigger than that.
> 
> I opened up some cheese the other day that expires on Reese's due date. Trippy!

Imagine if you opened up some reeses and they expired on the dd!


----------



## MissyLissy

I don't think Macie seems that big either. Declan was measuring 5 lbs 8 oz at my 32 week growth ultrasound! He's in the 88% percentile. Isla was only measuring 3 lbs 14 oz in the 33% percentile. They are recommending I go no later than 37 weeks, not because of Declan's size, but more because of the discrepancy between the two added with my BP issues. Declan's massive size alone wouldn't necessitate an early birth. :shrug:


----------



## Twinklie12

For my little girl I am guessing 7lbs 13 oz!


----------



## Twinklie12

And baby girl is stretching like crazy in there tonight! She must be starting to run out of room. A little bit uncomfy!


----------



## Princesskell

Happy birthday Mariemo :hugs:

F was 9lb, so I'm guessing this one will be about the same? :shrug:
I really thought I was in labour all day yesterday. I just felt a bit rotten, like really cramp and twingy. I kept getting really sharp pains but no regular pattern. I think it could be baby just moving its head?? Anyway I've warned dh....he was freaking out, but I definitely need to do my bag properly today!! Xxx


----------



## apple_20

DS was 7lb4 at 39 weeks I think she'll be very similar but I think I'll go to 41 weeks. 

Heartburn/indegestion is really getting me down. 

Found OH cracking up at YouTube clip 'I'm so pregnant'


----------



## hopefulfor1st

cncem said:


> I just got back from my 34 week appt and the doc wants to induce me at 38 weeks due to Macie being big already. She was estimated to weigh 4lbs 11 ounces at the end a week ago, is that too big for 33 weeks? I may have to have a csec if my cervix is not favorable, or if she is too big to fit through birth canal. I'm down a pound since last month, and not gaining weight these last few weeks, but I'm super bummed that my shower is Sat, my birthday is coming up the 27th and then Halloween and I can't eat candy or cake. Sucks, but it is what it is. Thank heaven this is my last one. So, 3 weeks and 6 days to go, maybe she'll be born on my birthday or Halloween, that would be cool. She is going to be a fiery fierce little Scorpio just like her mamma.


At 31+5 weeks baby was 2.1 kg (4p7)

At 36 baby was 3.058kg (6p7)

So I think your measurements sound fine and would be asking for another before they take a baby that may not be ready!

If you go down bottom of this page it says average weight for 33 weeks is 4 pound 12. 

Oh and I also have not gained ANY weight this pregnancy!


----------



## salu_34

I have no clue what she's going to weigh. I haven't had an ultrasound in almost 14 weeks. And when I went for my 20 week scan, she was weighing a little over 1 pound. I don't think I'll get another ultrasound, unless they find that there is something wrong.


----------



## cncem

Thanks ladies, I thought maybe the doc had that wrong. The prenatal specialist said she is measuring perfect. 

Princesskell, it looks like you'll be first! Well, maybe it'll be a close tie between you and Geralyn. How exciting!! I have to get a hospital bag together too, maybe I'll do it after the shower in case I get a cuter outfit than what I have for her homegoing outfit. 

Mariemo, happy belated birthday! We have even more in common, it seems like. Are you a scorpio too?


----------



## Pussy Galore

I'm guessing 8lbs for my little girl but I have a growth scan at 36 weeks so I might revise that! In saying that, I still remain to be convinced about the accuracy of growth scans!

cncem - I'm a scorpio too! It is my birthday two days after my due date :wacko:

Mariemo - Happy Belated Birthday!!


----------



## Twinklie12

I also haven't had a scan of any kind since like 20 weeks. So i'm just guessing weight based on what DH and I weighed at birth, and wether I think I will go early or late (I think I'll go a little late). But who knows! We'll see how my fundal height is measuring at my appointment tonight.

I wore leggings to work for the first time today - so comfy! I could see myself wearing these a lot more often. Who's going to say anything to the pregnant lady? :)


----------



## salu_34

My fundal height has been measuring spot on for a while. I'm a twin so I weighed 6 lbs 3 ounces when I was born and I think OH weighed somewhere around 7 lbs when he was born.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

https://www.baby2see.com/medical/charts.html

Oops this is the average weight chart I was looking at b4


----------



## Jalanis22

My weight with this prgnancy has gone sky high! I eat normal as to when i wasnt preggo and not gained anyhthin at all but mow every little thing is makng me gain weight...ive gained over 50lbs already its TOOOO much but then i think about baby almost being here and get over it....id prefer to gain than to not gain as wat i experienced with my missed miscarriage i didnt gain anythin at all.


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been popping in and out so much lately. Been so busy to try to keep up. Exciting to know things are going to be getting EXTRA interesting in here soon! I have a growth scan at 36 weeks too (this coming Monday). This is new to me! I didn't have one with my DD1. I am really curious to know how it goes. My DD was 6 lbs 2 oz at 39+3. My mom is convinced I'm about to have something like a 9 lb baby because she thinks I'm sooo big. Really mom. I'm on track for weight gain almost exactly where I was with DD, I just started with 5 extra lbs. And I definitely don't have the abdominal muscle tone now I had before my first pregnancy. Plus you can carry differently from pregnancy to pregnancy right?? I expect this one to be a little bigger, but not massive. I'm thinking 7 lbs give or take a few oz, but we'll see what Monday brings. OB said something about me having small babies at my last appt. I'm not really worried if this one is small again. Mine was skinny, but she was long. And perfectly healthy, no problems at all.


----------



## Twinklie12

I'm up about 25 pounds at this point. Little more than I would have liked, but I'm not concerned at all. I told a woman at work today I had just over 6 weeks left and she said "oh but you are so tiny!". She is my new best friend.


----------



## MarieMo7

Thank you ladies for the birthday wishes! 
So today is our 4th anniversary. Chase celebrated by waking up at 10:30pm and not going back to sleep until about 3am. We tried EVERYTHING and nothing worked. She was just awake and ready to play. So the longer I'm laying in bed trying to get her to go back to sleep, the more my back/hips start hurting. Ugh. I ended up taking a hot shower at 1am just trying to get by back to feel better. I put on a heat patch on a really sore spot, and it helped a lot. Once I got back into bed, I felt a lot better...and actually got to sleep from 3am until 7am. I'm exhausted today.

I was 7lb 8oz at birth, at 38+4 weeks. My DH was 9lb 3oz at birth, not sure how late/early he was. Chase was 6lb 10oz at birth at 39+2. Reese is measuring about the same right now in terms of fundal height, but we'll know better at the 36 week appt/scan. At that point, they measured Chase at just over 5lbs, and they said at 40 weeks she'd be around 7lbs. So they weren't too terribly far off. That's where I'm getting my 7lb 2oz guess, assuming we make it to 40ish weeks.


You guys, I'm so tired. It's reminiscent of newborn tired. But with newborn tired, I didn't have to go to work! Ugh :(


----------



## MarieMo7

Twinklie12 said:


> I'm up about 25 pounds at this point. Little more than I would have liked, but I'm not concerned at all. I told a woman at work today I had just over 6 weeks left and she said "oh but you are so tiny!". She is my new best friend.

I love those people.
That and the "you're all belly, you haven't gained weight anywhere else!" people. God bless them.


----------



## MarieMo7

Twinklie12 said:


> I also haven't had a scan of any kind since like 20 weeks. So i'm just guessing weight based on what DH and I weighed at birth, and wether I think I will go early or late (I think I'll go a little late). But who knows! We'll see how my fundal height is measuring at my appointment tonight.
> 
> I wore leggings to work for the first time today - so comfy! I could see myself wearing these a lot more often. Who's going to say anything to the pregnant lady? :)

I need to get my leggings out. What did you wear them with, top-wise? I have a cute tunic I'd love to wear but it doesn't fully cover my butt, and I'm afraid that wouldn't be totally appropriate for work.


----------



## MarieMo7

cncem said:


> Mariemo, happy belated birthday! We have even more in common, it seems like. Are you a scorpio too?

No, I'm a Libra. Smack dab in the middle of that sign, and very much fit the definition! I'm looking at a feisty Scorpio daughter, though, and that scares the crap out of me!!! My little Leo is bad enough...


----------



## MarieMo7

mandaa1220 said:


> MarieMo7 said:
> 
> 
> cncem, Macie doesn't seem big at all to me...my friend had a 34 week preemie born at 4lb 7oz. Macie isn't that much bigger than that.
> 
> I opened up some cheese the other day that expires on Reese's due date. Trippy!
> 
> Imagine if you opened up some reeses and they expired on the dd!Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## busytulip

I haven't a clue what baby will weigh. I have been measuring 2 weeks over per fundal height every visit. I also lost about 25 lbs. in the 1st & 2nd tri due to HG and now weigh exactly what I did before I found out I was pregnant. So maybe 8 lbs. or a little over?

Oh and I'm term today!!! :dance:


----------



## mandaa1220

I can't wait to not have to work!!


----------



## apple_20

Yay for term busytulip!


----------



## Twinklie12

MarieMo7 said:


> Twinklie12 said:
> 
> 
> I also haven't had a scan of any kind since like 20 weeks. So i'm just guessing weight based on what DH and I weighed at birth, and wether I think I will go early or late (I think I'll go a little late). But who knows! We'll see how my fundal height is measuring at my appointment tonight.
> 
> I wore leggings to work for the first time today - so comfy! I could see myself wearing these a lot more often. Who's going to say anything to the pregnant lady? :)
> 
> I need to get my leggings out. What did you wear them with, top-wise? I have a cute tunic I'd love to wear but it doesn't fully cover my butt, and I'm afraid that wouldn't be totally appropriate for work.Click to expand...


I wore it with a silk tunic and a cardigan. It mostly covered my bum but not completely. It was good enough for me and I am generally pretty conservative.


----------



## DragonflyWing

I have somehow actually lost weight during this pregnancy. I'm currently about 9 pounds below my pre-pregnancy weight. In the first trimester, I was definitely eating less than normal due to morning sickness and a general lack of appetite. However, I have been eating normally during the second and third trimester (although slightly adjusted now due to GD diet), and I have still been either staying the same or losing a bit at each doctor appointment. 

With my twins I gained 22 pounds by 32 weeks when I had them. Not sure why this time is different.


----------



## Princesskell

Oh Mariemo that is a crappy night :cry:

When does Scorpio start then? Maybe I will have a libra? My mum and brother are both scorpions and they sure are feisty!!

I'm still just feeling a bit 'off it' nothing I can put my finger on, I think maybe it's just an end of pregnancy tiredness hitting? My parents are away overnight tomorrow so I just need to get through that as they are supposed to have F when I go in? They will cancel if I start in labour before they set off but if they go tomorrow morning they will not be back until Saturday afternoon.

I love my leggings. I wear them with long jumpers, shirts and dresses, always just covering my bum!! Xxx


----------



## cncem

MarieMo7 said:


> cncem said:
> 
> 
> Mariemo, happy belated birthday! We have even more in common, it seems like. Are you a scorpio too?
> 
> No, I'm a Libra. Smack dab in the middle of that sign, and very much fit the definition! I'm looking at a feisty Scorpio daughter, though, and that scares the crap out of me!!! My little Leo is bad enough...Click to expand...

My son is a Libra :) I'm not sure when Libra ends and Scorpio begins date-wise.


----------



## DragonflyWing

Libra is 9/23-10/23, and Scorpio is 10/24-11/21 :)


----------



## MissyLissy

cncem said:


> MarieMo7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cncem said:
> 
> 
> Mariemo, happy belated birthday! We have even more in common, it seems like. Are you a scorpio too?
> 
> No, I'm a Libra. Smack dab in the middle of that sign, and very much fit the definition! I'm looking at a feisty Scorpio daughter, though, and that scares the crap out of me!!! My little Leo is bad enough...Click to expand...
> 
> My son is a Libra :) I'm not sure when Libra ends and Scorpio begins date-wise.Click to expand...

Libra goes until October23rd. Any babies born between October 24th-November 21st will be Scorpios. Any late November/early December babies born in this group will be Sagitarious. 

I'm a Libra, so I'm biased in thinking Libras are pretty dang awesome. The seventh sign of the zodiac, special in that they are the only sign represented by a non-living object, the peacemakers, able to see all sides of an equation, able to get along with most personality types. Just all around awesome people. :winkwink::haha: I'm guessing I'll end up with two Scorpio spitfires though. :shrug: Maybe I should start researching what I am in for! :winkwink:


----------



## Laylagirl

Princesskell said:


> Oh Mariemo that is a crappy night :cry:
> 
> When does Scorpio start then? Maybe I will have a libra? My mum and brother are both scorpions and they sure are feisty!!
> 
> I'm still just feeling a bit 'off it' nothing I can put my finger on, I think maybe it's just an end of pregnancy tiredness hitting? My parents are away overnight tomorrow so I just need to get through that as they are supposed to have F when I go in? They will cancel if I start in labour before they set off but if they go tomorrow morning they will not be back until Saturday afternoon.
> 
> I love my leggings. I wear them with long jumpers, shirts and dresses, always just covering my bum!! Xxx

Scorpions are oct 23-nov 21 I think... 
I'm a Scorpio! Birthday on the 27 of this month! Super feisty! But passionate! Lol


----------



## cncem

Laylagirl said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> Oh Mariemo that is a crappy night :cry:
> 
> When does Scorpio start then? Maybe I will have a libra? My mum and brother are both scorpions and they sure are feisty!!
> 
> I'm still just feeling a bit 'off it' nothing I can put my finger on, I think maybe it's just an end of pregnancy tiredness hitting? My parents are away overnight tomorrow so I just need to get through that as they are supposed to have F when I go in? They will cancel if I start in labour before they set off but if they go tomorrow morning they will not be back until Saturday afternoon.
> 
> I love my leggings. I wear them with long jumpers, shirts and dresses, always just covering my bum!! Xxx
> 
> Scorpions are oct 23-nov 21 I think...
> I'm a Scorpio! Birthday on the 27 of this month! Super feisty! But passionate! LolClick to expand...

What!?! We have the same birthday!! Haha, I knew I liked you :)


----------



## Selaphyna

I tried to come on here yesterday but OH was a bit freaked out after my doctor's appt yesterday and asked me not to come on here.

I had my growth scan yesterday. Everything looked great, and he's head down. He's been so active since though because I think he's a bit mad. He doesn't like when they use the doppler, and now that he's completely ran out of room, he couldn't get away from the tech pushing the transducer into my belly. She didn't give any indication on his size other than we figured he has run out of room. She also said "hopefully you know what you are having" because he was all curled up.

Then I go to my doctor's appointment afterwards. Had my group b strep test, and everything was great. Except my bp was 143/92. They checked it three times, and each time it was elevated. She checked my ankles (which she has known I've had swelling there off and on, especially later in day), but then says to me "I can't admit you alone on the bp, so we are going to have you come in for twice weekly NSTs. We have to keep an eye on it, or we may need to induce you".

So OH is freaked because of this. I said this is the first time it's been elevated and (according to the doctors) I'm 36w2d today, so I think everything should be fine. I've also got the next four weeks for doctor's appointments scheduled (more for work, than anything else). Part of me is kind of happy to have the NSTs, because I have a feeling I've been having contractions of some sort. I've been feeling off myself for about a week now, and lately I wake up with lower back pain, and through out the day I feel crampy. I never felt this with DS1, and with the one time I had a NST (at 40w5d), the nurses said to me, "you are having a big contraction, do you feel that?" I looked at them and go "no". 

So I have a feeling I may be having an October baby. So I really need to get my butt in gear and get things done. Baby clothes are washed, so now I just need to pack my bag and baby's bag. We also need to get the pack 'n play this weekend, and have OH put the car seat in his car.


----------



## Laylagirl

cncem said:


> Laylagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> Oh Mariemo that is a crappy night :cry:
> 
> When does Scorpio start then? Maybe I will have a libra? My mum and brother are both scorpions and they sure are feisty!!
> 
> I'm still just feeling a bit 'off it' nothing I can put my finger on, I think maybe it's just an end of pregnancy tiredness hitting? My parents are away overnight tomorrow so I just need to get through that as they are supposed to have F when I go in? They will cancel if I start in labour before they set off but if they go tomorrow morning they will not be back until Saturday afternoon.
> 
> I love my leggings. I wear them with long jumpers, shirts and dresses, always just covering my bum!! Xxx
> 
> Scorpions are oct 23-nov 21 I think...
> I'm a Scorpio! Birthday on the 27 of this month! Super feisty! But passionate! LolClick to expand...
> 
> What!?! We have the same birthday!! Haha, I knew I liked you :)Click to expand...

Hehe!! Maybe we will have our babies on the same day too!! :happydance:


----------



## Dogtanian

Baby boy weighed 5lb 7oz at 33+6 at the growth scan,so if he holds out till the 38 weeks c section date i reckon about 7lb 5oz.My DD was 8lb 6oz at 40+2,and i had mild pre eclampsia with her.
Im getting very excited but very scared,i really want to keep him cooking till 38 weeks.
If he is born on the 23rd oct he will be on the cusp of Libra/Scorpio,and we will have to see what official time he is born to work out the exact sign.He will be born 3 days after his dad,and on the same day as the footballer Pele (which daddy is very happy about!)
:dust:


----------



## Princesskell

Apparently Scorpios are a challenge to parent as they are so strong willed and independent!! I remember my younger brother definitely was!!
They are also super ambitious too and most are very successful in life as they push themselves so hard!

All our babies will be horses in terms of the Chinese zodiac! I'm a rooster and apparently they are really compatible :wacko:


Sorry oh was freaked out selaphyna. Glad you are nice and calm :hugs:


----------



## DissySunshine

Selaphyna, it's amazing how we are able to be the rocks for both parties involved, isn't it? My dh reacted the same way when we discovered our issues, but everything is going alright so far. I know what you mean about the crampiness/no contraction feel, too. They told me I was 4cm dilated and asked if I'd been feeling contractions...nope! Still no clue what those feel like. 

Hope everything goes in your favor :flower:


----------



## cncem

Laylagirl said:


> cncem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laylagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> Oh Mariemo that is a crappy night :cry:
> 
> When does Scorpio start then? Maybe I will have a libra? My mum and brother are both scorpions and they sure are feisty!!
> 
> I'm still just feeling a bit 'off it' nothing I can put my finger on, I think maybe it's just an end of pregnancy tiredness hitting? My parents are away overnight tomorrow so I just need to get through that as they are supposed to have F when I go in? They will cancel if I start in labour before they set off but if they go tomorrow morning they will not be back until Saturday afternoon.
> 
> I love my leggings. I wear them with long jumpers, shirts and dresses, always just covering my bum!! Xxx
> 
> Scorpions are oct 23-nov 21 I think...
> I'm a Scorpio! Birthday on the 27 of this month! Super feisty! But passionate! LolClick to expand...
> 
> What!?! We have the same birthday!! Haha, I knew I liked you :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe!! Maybe we will have our babies on the same day too!! :happydance:Click to expand...

I was just saying that to oh last night, and what if we both have them on our birthdays!!


----------



## cncem

Princesskell said:


> Apparently Scorpios are a challenge to parent as they are so strong willed and independent!! I remember my younger brother definitely was!!
> They are also super ambitious too and most are very successful in life as they push themselves so hard!
> 
> All our babies will be horses in terms of the Chinese zodiac! I'm a rooster and apparently they are really compatible :wacko:

They are also fiercely loyal and determined and will make great doctors lawyers etc. I was a pharm tech and loved it, but they are jealous possesive and manipulative. OH is a pices and we get along great. Oldest daughter is a gemini and does have two personalities it seems, she can be so sweet and so mean at different times. My son is a libra and I love him, he is a great kid, very caring, compassionate and sensitive to others feelings.


----------



## Laylagirl

CNCEM- we definitely need to keep eachother posted on out labor watch! Lol


----------



## MarieMo7

My daughter is a Leo and I just looked up her traits...I kinda know them because my brother is a Leo, but WOW. I was impressed.

_Leo Strengths:
- Confident
- Ambitious
- Generous
- Loyal
- Encouraging

Leo Weaknesses:
- Pretentious
- Domineering
- Melodramatic
- Stubborn
- Vain

Leo is very independent but they need something to control and someone to admire them and appreciate them. They are fully capable of being greatly successful on their own but they are much happier if they have an audience and a following of people who look up to them. They would prefer not be alone.
_

She is ALL of these things! I always say that she's crazy independent but at the same time, she needs us to be around even if it's just to watch her. LOL! Love that these are coming out already and she's barely 2!


----------



## busytulip

Princesskell- I'm a rooster as well :)

Dissy- It is a small world! Glad to see that Kella has been behaving and still baking away


----------



## Missyann

Princesskell said:


> All our babies will be horses in terms of the Chinese zodiac! I'm a rooster and apparently they are really compatible :wacko:

I'm a stubborn Taurus and also a snake. Wonder how this will play out with a Scorpio horse.


----------



## Jalanis22

Wow peeing during the night has sure increased! Im really careful when i get up in the middle of the night to pee because thats how my water broke with my daughter. I got up to pee and as i was sitting in the bed to stand up water started coming out and as it seemed so real that it was it, my husband deeply in his sleep was telling me maybe i peed myself lol


----------



## DragonflyWing

Right there with you, Jalanis! Some nights I have to get up 4+ times to pee. Never less than twice, and if it's only twice I wake up in the morning practically bursting. The first half of the night is the worst, probably because of however much water I had with dinner...one night I got up for the third time and looked at the clock, and it was only 2am! 

The baby has been laying on my bladder for a while now, and I kind of always feel the urge to pee. I have to go on a schedule or else I sometimes end up waiting too long and wetting myself! Last night, DH and I were watching a movie, and after I got up to pee for the third time in an hour, I loudly complained "I'M SO TIRED OF PEEING!" :haha:

DH just said "Well, just stop then. Sometimes I just don't feel like going, so I wait." Haha, ok buddy, I'll do that. Then you clean up the puddle.


----------



## Princesskell

I'm an Aquarius and pretty typical and dh is a dreamy Pisces and so typical!!

My bump is so lobsided tonight, baby is really stretching its legs out :wacko:


----------



## MarieMo7

PK, you're at 38 weeks! WHAT? I forget how close some of us actually are...wow. It's funny that we're all due within the same month (or close!) but it still feels like I'm forever away and you're RIGHT THERE!


----------



## MarieMo7

Who all here has a date set, for c-section or induction? I'm curious as to who KNOWS when their baby is coming!


----------



## Missyann

I got a jury duty summons yesterday. I've been on a jury before and find it interesting, but this is just bad timing. I'd be full term by the time I'm supposed to report to the courthouse. Fortunately I was able to postpone without much hassle.


----------



## Jalanis22

Im scheduled for oct 30...induction. And thats if he doesnt show up sooner like with my daughter she showed up at 38+4


----------



## Princesskell

I know 38 weeks is insane! That's only going by my scan edd of 24th of October, but that's when they are going by so I changed my ticker. Whatever the date I should have a baby by the 7th of November ish?

Aaaarrrgh I've got such restless legs tonight, it's driving me insane!


----------



## DragonflyWing

MarieMo7 said:


> Who all here has a date set, for c-section or induction? I'm curious as to who KNOWS when their baby is coming!

My c-section is scheduled for November 17th :D


----------



## hopefulfor1st

MarieMo7 said:


> Who all here has a date set, for c-section or induction? I'm curious as to who KNOWS when their baby is coming!


C section booked for oct 30! 
She can feel free to come any day now though! 
My scan 2 days ago showed she's already 6p8 / over 3kg and breathing well! She's sitting at 85th percentile for size :/


----------



## MissyLissy

MarieMo7 said:


> Who all here has a date set, for c-section or induction? I'm curious as to who KNOWS when their baby is coming!

Scheduled c-section for November 4th!

Today was my last day at work. I'm officially unemployed- gulp! I'm hoping these babies stay cooking for the next three weeks so I can sit back and enjoy some time off before it's baby time! I CANNOT believe how close we are all getting. :)


----------



## apple_20

Latest my baby is coming is 14th nov that's term +12 when they'll book me a c-section.

I'll be happy for her to come any time after next week (I'm term tomorrow!)


----------



## salu_34

Baby girl is coming whenever she feels like it, lol.
some mornings I wake up and the pressure is crazy on my lower area it hurts. 
And peeing at night is getting crazy lol. I think I got up twice within the span of two hours one time. I just sighed and went pee. Half the time it's not even a lot either lol.


----------



## DissySunshine

I have the least set date ever! "Whenever she decides it's time" is the going date right now lol. I've been feeling contractions for the first time again since leaving the hospital, about 3 in the last 3 hours, and I'm hoping they're just BH but I'm feeling a little ill, too. So we'll see.

My dh is getting me a little upset atm, because he keeps saying she needs to come NOW since I've had the steroid shots to develop her lungs. He thinks we'd be able to take her home right away, no problems. He's convinced that because I've had the shot, she's like the Hulk or something! I keep trying to tell him yeah, ok, her lungs may be a little stronger but she was still only weighing about 3.5 pounds 5 days ago and there's no way she wouldn't spend at least a week in NICU if we had her now. I feel like he's trying to jinx her way out of the womb with his talk. I'm excited, too, don't get me wrong. And I was fully convinced we were having her last week so I had kind of mentally prepared myself for the tiny baby shock but I know she really needs to stay put! Oy, men, they get so excited but don't realize how much life changes after baby...or at least mine sure doesn't!


----------



## GeralynB

Dissy- it's like all of a sudden last night it hit DH that we're actually going to have a baby. He started saying "oh my god we're actually going to have a baby here soon." I'm like uh yea what do you think I have a watermelon under my shirt or something. Silly men!:haha:


----------



## mandaa1220

I feel like every other thing that happens I'm questioning and obsessing about, but I could use some input from you ladies. I hate posting things in third tri constantly, but I don't know what's normal and what's not.

I posted yesterday about how I had started the past few days to get sharp pains where I suspect is my cervix - they come and go, sometimes last longer than others. Well last night on our nightly walk, they were continuing, but I figured it's just baby pushing on it and preparing for delivery in a few weeks. Then while we were walking, I had a BH that was pretty painful -- felt like period cramps, but I had to bend over and wait for it to pass. I continued to get some BH on and off throughout the night (though not consistent or patterned), some were painful, some were not. I went to bed, woke up today and things have been okay. I've gotten BH this morning, but not really painful and I usually get them on and off all day (which my midwife said was fine). Then we got to breakfast, I stood up out of the car and (TMI) it felt like I had got my period or something. I went to the bathroom inside and it was just a clear liquid, not a surplus, just a small amount. Maybe like 2 quarters worth. It wasn't dischargy, just clear liquid. I've felt some more dribble out here and there over the past hour, not a substantial amount though and have continued to have not really painful BH on and off. 

I don't want to obsess over every little thing and be THAT person. I also don't want to be the person to call the midwife over the weekend if it's nothing. Should I just wait it out? What would be the defining thing that made you decide you should call your dr or midwife?


----------



## DissySunshine

I called about mild cramps that felt just like period cramps - they weren't very strong, but they were constant. Turns out I was in labor. I would definitely call! I'm sure everything is fine, but it's better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## mandaa1220

DissySunshine said:


> I called about mild cramps that felt just like period cramps - they weren't very strong, but they were constant. Turns out I was in labor. I would definitely call! I'm sure everything is fine, but it's better to be safe than sorry!

urghghhh thank you for the response. I know the answer is that you should call for anything and that's what the dr is there for, but I feel annoying and stupid lol


----------



## apple_20

I know you feel stupid calling but I think you'd feel more stupid if it turned out to be your waters/labour and you didn't call. Afterall you are still early so they would want to stop it and get steroids in you.

Hopefully it's nothing x


----------



## DissySunshine

mandaa1220 said:


> DissySunshine said:
> 
> 
> I called about mild cramps that felt just like period cramps - they weren't very strong, but they were constant. Turns out I was in labor. I would definitely call! I'm sure everything is fine, but it's better to be safe than sorry!
> 
> urghghhh thank you for the response. I know the answer is that you should call for anything and that's what the dr is there for, but I feel annoying and stupid lolClick to expand...

I know, and I'm horrible about taking my own advice! They made me feel pretty stupid when I thought I felt contractions when there weren't any, so I've been afraid to call and go again! :shrug: Ah, the final weeks of pregnancy.


----------



## Twinklie12

Definitely call. You will never regret calling if you needed to but might regret not calling! :hugs:


----------



## Princesskell

mandaa1220 said:


> I feel like every other thing that happens I'm questioning and obsessing about, but I could use some input from you ladies. I hate posting things in third tri constantly, but I don't know what's normal and what's not.
> 
> I posted yesterday about how I had started the past few days to get sharp pains where I suspect is my cervix - they come and go, sometimes last longer than others. Well last night on our nightly walk, they were continuing, but I figured it's just baby pushing on it and preparing for delivery in a few weeks. Then while we were walking, I had a BH that was pretty painful -- felt like period cramps, but I had to bend over and wait for it to pass. I continued to get some BH on and off throughout the night (though not consistent or patterned), some were painful, some were not. I went to bed, woke up today and things have been okay. I've gotten BH this morning, but not really painful and I usually get them on and off all day (which my midwife said was fine). Then we got to breakfast, I stood up out of the car and (TMI) it felt like I had got my period or something. I went to the bathroom inside and it was just a clear liquid, not a surplus, just a small amount. Maybe like 2 quarters worth. It wasn't dischargy, just clear liquid. I've felt some more dribble out here and there over the past hour, not a substantial amount though and have continued to have not really painful BH on and off.
> 
> I don't want to obsess over every little thing and be THAT person. I also don't want to be the person to call the midwife over the weekend if it's nothing. Should I just wait it out? What would be the defining thing that made you decide you should call your dr or midwife?


I would call if I were you. If the pains aren't regular they should be fine but it's the waters that would be the concern? If your waters go you need to be in there? Keep us updated xxx


----------



## mandaa1220

Princesskell said:


> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> I feel like every other thing that happens I'm questioning and obsessing about, but I could use some input from you ladies. I hate posting things in third tri constantly, but I don't know what's normal and what's not.
> 
> I posted yesterday about how I had started the past few days to get sharp pains where I suspect is my cervix - they come and go, sometimes last longer than others. Well last night on our nightly walk, they were continuing, but I figured it's just baby pushing on it and preparing for delivery in a few weeks. Then while we were walking, I had a BH that was pretty painful -- felt like period cramps, but I had to bend over and wait for it to pass. I continued to get some BH on and off throughout the night (though not consistent or patterned), some were painful, some were not. I went to bed, woke up today and things have been okay. I've gotten BH this morning, but not really painful and I usually get them on and off all day (which my midwife said was fine). Then we got to breakfast, I stood up out of the car and (TMI) it felt like I had got my period or something. I went to the bathroom inside and it was just a clear liquid, not a surplus, just a small amount. Maybe like 2 quarters worth. It wasn't dischargy, just clear liquid. I've felt some more dribble out here and there over the past hour, not a substantial amount though and have continued to have not really painful BH on and off.
> 
> I don't want to obsess over every little thing and be THAT person. I also don't want to be the person to call the midwife over the weekend if it's nothing. Should I just wait it out? What would be the defining thing that made you decide you should call your dr or midwife?
> 
> 
> I would call if I were you. If the pains aren't regular they should be fine but it's the waters that would be the concern? If your waters go you need to be in there? Keep us updated xxxClick to expand...


I keep playing the "... if xxx happens, then I'll call". Then it does and I still question myself. I'm so worried it will be stupid or they will send me in to be checked at the hospital and everything will be normal. I know it sounds stupid. We are waiting for a glider to be delivered and then maybe I'll call.


----------



## mandaa1220

Part of me is thinking maybe it's just normal discharge, just more watery? If it was my waters, I'm assuming there would have been more of it. I feel super wet down there right now.


----------



## mandaa1220

I called... She wasn't worried and said that it was most likely mucus, which means I'll have less to lose in labor? She said it's normal and might happen over the next few weeks. Idk.. I was surprised that they weren't concerned at all, but I guess I won't worry about it.


----------



## DissySunshine

It's so weird that they can dismiss something without even checking! I guess they must hear it a lot and just get used to saying you're fine. At least you called, I hope it puts your mind at ease a bit.


----------



## mandaa1220

Yeah I'm kinda perplexed. At least I know I did my part.


----------



## Jalanis22

Im soo happy im almost done with nursery room...its safari themed but instead of pickin the same ol light olive green color, its aqua blue, it looks really different compared to how everyone decorates almost same wall color for safari.


----------



## busytulip

Mandaa- I'm glad you called, but a little perplexed that she dismissed you so quickly. I would put on a pad and see how long it takes to fill up (if that makes sense) If you soak the pad in less than an hour I'd either call in again or just show up to the hospital.


----------



## Jalanis22

Pain in pelvic area has increased during the night! I hate it, it hurts really bad when i turn side to side or get up to go pee. I literally walk like an old lady that needs a walker through the night only. It feels like if someone hit me with a bat lol


----------



## apple_20

My pelvic pain is getting so much worse I really hope it's because her head is engaged I expect the midwife will check Monday. Only a few appointments left as I'm term today! I didn't think I'd be feeling this already but I'm so okay if she wants to come out now. Feel like a whale waddle like a penguin and can't find an animal analogy for this crazy heartburn!


----------



## Jalanis22

Im with ya apple lol. I waddle also. I honestly wish my baby boy arrives soon but only because im scared since i recently found out i have a low lying placenta. It scares me, ive never had that but i also read women can have that after a miscarriage and a d&c so i obviously had that maybe thats why i have that.


----------



## Princesskell

Glad you called mandaa. I suppose they know what they are hearing but keep pestering if youre still worried.

I got the waddle the other day too! :dohh:


----------



## Twinklie12

I also have the pelvic pain. Especially at night, but I also think it is just the baby's head being down low. Feels like lots of pressure. But makes moving around and getting out of bed so difficult, I also walk like an old woman at night!


----------



## mandaa1220

Same here with pelvic pain... also a lot of pressure and sharp pains down there. It feels like the baby is trying to claw his way out sometimes.


----------



## cncem

Had my babyshower yesterday, it was so much fun!! I felt like the bell of the ball, I havn't had a party in my honor since I was a kid, lol. I got everything I needed so now I'm ready for little Macie. One of my best friends had an idea to have everyone there make little birthday notes for Macie, they got to pick the year one for every year till 21 and it was the sweetest idea! Every year she'll get a birthday card from someone at the shower. When I was handed a card and a pen tears started flowing. I was so moved to be writing to my dear daughter several years down the line. I had an awesome day.

Does anyone know where I can get red rasp. leaf tea preferably in a pill form? I can't find it anywhere and don't want to order it online unless I have to.


----------



## GeralynB

cncem said:


> Had my babyshower yesterday, it was so much fun!! I felt like the bell of the ball, I havn't had a party in my honor since I was a kid, lol. I got everything I needed so now I'm ready for little Macie. One of my best friends had an idea to have everyone there make little birthday notes for Macie, they got to pick the year one for every year till 21 and it was the sweetest idea! Every year she'll get a birthday card from someone at the shower. When I was handed a card and a pen tears started flowing. I was so moved to be writing to my dear daughter several years down the line. I had an awesome day.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get red rasp. leaf tea preferably in a pill form? I can't find it anywhere and don't want to order it online unless I have to.

That is such a sweet idea! Glad you had a great shower.

I'm not sure where you can get itI ordered mine on Amazon. Maybe Trader Joes or a Vitamin Shop


----------



## busytulip

cncem- your shower sounds wonderful, what a sweet idea to have fam and friends write birthday notes!

AFM: started having pains while making dinner last night and was up until the early hours this am. Very sore and tired today


----------



## cncem

Thanks ladies, and Geralyn there is a vitamin shop down the street I'll try that. I went to CVS today, my weekly couponing trip and I got 5 bags of Tide pods Free and clear for $1.94 each for 14 count bags, score! Perfect for all the baby clothes and blankets I have to wash now :). I love shopping but it exhausts me now and I don't feel too well afterwards. I still have to go grocery shopping today and I wanted to stop by babiesrus for a few baby bits but I'm so tired. I've been having bh contractions alot lately and very sick and a little tired but other than that I've been feeling pretty ok. Yesterday I cheated a little and had some cake at the shower and a few bites of a roll and potatoe salad, mac n cheese and was shocked that my blood sugar was only 129 an hour later. I drank alot of water to delute the sugar and took an extra glyburide before I ate so all that helped. I'm looking forward to having the baby so that I don't have to worry about eating this or that and my blood sugar being too high and possibly hurting the baby, I'm tired of this damn diabetes and medicine and checking blood sugars and blood pressures and all that. Blah, just griping but I suppose it could be worse. My carpal tunnel has been real bad lately and I look forward to that being gone too. Ok, moan over, lol


----------



## MarieMo7

My pelvic pain has been awful, focused in my butt. I took an epsom salt bath last night and I had the BEST night of sleep I've had in weeks! And today I've been so much better too. I highly recommend a nice warm epsom salt bath to all you ladies with pelvic pain. I do have a chiro appointment scheduled on Tuesday too, at the recommendation of my OB. Hoping all that helps. I really don't think Reese has dropped yet at all, so I don't think that's what causing it. We will see what the doc says!

cncem, I got my RRLT capsules on Amazon too, but I know I saw it at Sprout's. 

Random pregnant girl craving for lunch today. A bowl of cottage cheese with ground pepper, and a can of pink grapefruit segments. There is probably some chocolate cake in my future as well. None of that goes together, but somehow it really hit the spot. LOL.


----------



## cncem

Thanks Mariemo, there is a sprouts close by me too, between that and the vitamin shoppe down the road I'm sure I'll find it. And I second the recomendation for the epson salt bath, I take a hot bath ever nite with epson salt soak and it really helps when I have back pain or muscle aches.


----------



## Princesskell

Sounds exciting Busytulip!

Awww that birthday card idea is so lovely :cloud9:

My cramps have stopped over here and I'm just getting major headbutts in the hooha!! Xxx


----------



## GeralynB

DH hurt his ankle playing football today. He was in a lot of pain so I took him to urgent care to get an xray. It's Not broken just a bad sprain. He can't put any weight on it. Ugh!! 2 weeks before I'm due and I'm taking care if him! It should be the other way around.


----------



## Selaphyna

GeralynB said:


> DH hurt his ankle playing football today. He was in a lot of pain so I took him to urgent care to get an xray. It's Not broken just a bad sprain. He can't put any weight on it. Ugh!! 2 weeks before I'm due and I'm taking care if him! It should be the other way around.

lol my OH is sick atm, and when he's sick, he wants me to take care of him. So yeah it should be the other way around, but unfortunately it's not.


----------



## DissySunshine

My DH has forgotten to get me Sprite the last 3 times he's been to the store :haha: Poor guy nearly cried last time I asked him if he brought any home! I hope his ankle gets better so you don't have 2 babies to look after!


My little lady's movements are starting to get pretty painful! I'm thinking she's bigger than the Dr. is estimating, because there's no way I don't have a giant kick boxer in there. And she gets hiccups at least thrice a day. I hope that's a good sign, and not a distress sign.


----------



## mandaa1220

GeralynB said:


> DH hurt his ankle playing football today. He was in a lot of pain so I took him to urgent care to get an xray. It's Not broken just a bad sprain. He can't put any weight on it. Ugh!! 2 weeks before I'm due and I'm taking care if him! It should be the other way around.

Ughhh that's so frustrating. I'm sorry. :hugs: Make sure you still take it easy too!!


----------



## mandaa1220

Anyone's belly taking different shapes or looking smaller? My bump pic this week has me worried! I feel like my belly looks smaller and different somehow, but it should be getting bigger??

:shrug::shrug::shrug:
 



Attached Files:







34 to 35 Weeks Bump Comparison.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 6


----------



## GeralynB

Yea DH is def a big baby when he's hurt/sick. This is why women have babies bc there is no way he could take the pain! Lol

Mandaa- it's prob bc your LO is making their way down lower in your pelvis so your bump doesn't look as big


----------



## mandaa1220

GeralynB said:


> Yea DH is def a big baby when he's hurt/sick. This is why women have babies bc there is no way he could take the pain! Lol
> 
> Mandaa- it's prob bc your LO is making their way down lower in your pelvis so your bump doesn't look as big

My DH is a baby when he's hurt or sick, though he doesn't feel like he can complain right now at all since I always have the "I'm carrying YOUR baby in my body" card...

Thanks -- I was hoping that was the case, but it just doesn't look how I would expect it to look when he "dropped". I worry about everything and should stop!


----------



## apple_20

Got my midwife appointment today looked back at my notes from last week she was head down lying long (straight down)yay! But.... head free. I want her engaged today or this pelvic pain is for nothing!

Is anyone already head engaged? 1/5 3/5 etc.


----------



## laurarebecca1

apple_20 said:


> Got my midwife appointment today looked back at my notes from last week she was head down lying long (straight down)yay! But.... head free. I want her engaged today or this pelvic pain is for nothing!
> 
> Is anyone already head engaged? 1/5 3/5 etc.

I was 4/5 at 31 weeks, then 3/5 at 34 weeks and still 3/5 at 36 weeks although was done by student midwife at 36 weeks and she said it could be more like 2/5!

But as this is your second baby, it is possible you'll stay free until last minute so don't worry!


----------



## apple_20

It is technically my second baby but never had a baby head down before so I don't know whether that makes a difference or if it's the looser muscles with your second? (Defo got those)


----------



## laurarebecca1

Very true! I don't know how it works with that lol good luck with the midwife and let's hope she is engaged a little bit :)


----------



## MarieMo7

Started feeling a little sick yesterday and woke up this morning with a full-blown cold. Stuffy nose, burning eyes, headache, cough...BLECH. Colds suck, but especially when you're pregnant and already not feeling 100%!


----------



## apple_20

Still not engaged so googling how to encourage engagement. Everything Else is spot on :) next appointment at 39 weeks after that if I see her again it will be for a sweep.

Colds are horrible when pregnant. I get annoyed when oh doesn't take anything for a cold I'm like YOU'RE ALLOWED don't complain.


----------



## MarieMo7

Is chiropractic care supposed to help get the pelvis ready for engagement? I have an appt tomorrow, I might as if there's anything they can do. I'm curious too!


----------



## MissyLissy

Today is my first day work free! So weird. I have a to do list a mile long, but it's also getting very, very hard for me to move around and do things. PGP is bad now, and I'm waddling around like a penguin! Lol. I also went to my cousins wedding on Saturday and I think I overdid it there, so maybe I'm still recovering a bit from that.

I feel really happy to have made it to 34 weeks! My DH has a friend from highschool who just delivered her twins at 33 weeks due to pre-eclampsia. Both are doing well though and are feeders/growers in NICU and it shouldn't be a long stay for either. Back when I started getting BP issues at like 25- 26 weeks, this 34 week goal seemed unattainable. My OB was certain I'd become pre-eclampic. But, here I am still trucking along! I'm starting to feel like just maybe I'll get these babies to 37 weeks and term. Hope I didn't jinx myself.


----------



## Jalanis22

Since my water broke before, everytime i sit down im waiting for that pop feeling lol. Hope this lil one comes on his own


----------



## MarieMo7

MissyLissy said:


> Today is my first day work free! So weird. I have a to do list a mile long, but it's also getting very, very hard for me to move around and do things. PGP is bad now, and I'm waddling around like a penguin! Lol. I also went to my cousins wedding on Saturday and I think I overdid it there, so maybe I'm still recovering a bit from that.
> 
> I feel really happy to have made it to 34 weeks! My DH has a friend from highschool who just delivered her twins at 33 weeks due to pre-eclampsia. Both are doing well though and are feeders/growers in NICU and it shouldn't be a long stay for either. Back when I started getting BP issues at like 25- 26 weeks, this 34 week goal seemed unattainable. My OB was certain I'd become pre-eclampic. But, here I am still trucking along! I'm starting to feel like just maybe I'll get these babies to 37 weeks and term. Hope I didn't jinx myself.

Congrats on making it to 34 weeks! That really is awesome with twins.


----------



## apple_20

Yeah I think chiropractors can help with getting baby engaged(if there's a Reason she isn't) I think they might give you some ideas for positions to get into pass then on!

I've been on ball rolling hips and on all fours. 

Missy lossy yay for no more work and 34 weeks is a great achievement with twins.


----------



## MarieMo7

DD1 never engaged. When I ended up with a c-section, my nurse told me that normally with head-down babies when they make the incision, they'll see the shoulders, or at least the face. With my girl, they _barely_ saw the top of her head, she was so high! Doctor thinks I might have insufficient pelvic space, but I'm really hoping that's not the case. We'll see what the chiro says/can do :)


----------



## DissySunshine

Congrats on your milestone, Missy! 


Has anyone ever stumbled across the Pregnant Chicken blog? Oh goodness, I have been on this site for the past 3 hours laughing and learning and wishing I had found it at the beginning of this wild ride! Mostly the blog posts are to dismiss or confirm pregnancy myths, but there are also for after pregnancy and how to's.


----------



## busytulip

Missy- yay for 34 weeks!! what a great milestone to have reached.

Mariemo- sorry about your cold, hope you recover quickly.

Dissy- I will have to check that site out. I like reading little blogs that lighten pregnancy up. It helps me feel less miserable about all the yucky, uncomfortable, and just plain weird stuff that happens to your body.

I've heard several of my friends swear by chiropractic care and it's benefits of getting a baby to either turn or engage a baby properly. Personally my babies all free floated until labor was well established and then came down rather quickly.

Jalanis- LOL I do the same thing. 3 of my 5 births started with my water breaking. 

Last night I decided to scour our master bath with Pine-Sol. My husband came in and asked me if I was okay because he could smell it clear at the other end of the house. Then this morning when I came home from dropping kids off at school and grocery shopping I could still smell it as soon as I walked through the front door. Ooooops!


----------



## MarieMo7

DissySunshine said:


> Congrats on your milestone, Missy!
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever stumbled across the Pregnant Chicken blog? Oh goodness, I have been on this site for the past 3 hours laughing and learning and wishing I had found it at the beginning of this wild ride! Mostly the blog posts are to dismiss or confirm pregnancy myths, but there are also for after pregnancy and how to's.

I love Pregnant Chicken! And if any of you are on FaceBook, there are two private (i.e., secret, so no one else sees what you're posting!) groups: Ask the Chicks (for legitimate questions) and Chicken Shit (for venting/unrelated questions, etc.). They're both a lot of fun and very helpful at times! Here's the link to Ask the Chicks: https://www.facebook.com/groups/askthechicks/


----------



## Princesskell

Missy 34 weeks is excellent!

Sorry for the poorly dh's...ugh men are so annoying when they are sick :dohh: xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

Whenever my DH has a cold I call it a "man cold".... its the same as a normal cold, but he exaggerates it to be 1000 time worse. Seemingly all men do. They are such wimps! This must be why women have to go through labor instead of men. Only we could tolerate the pain. haha


----------



## Selaphyna

So....I had my first NST this morning. First bp reading was 136/87. They got me hooked up to the test, and all I got to say is Eryc hated it (as usual, he hates anything being pressed into my tummy), but I got to hear his heart beat, and feel him move/squirm around for about an hour. I was even having contractions, quite a few over the hour, but they weren't regular in timing or duration. Only two were actually uncomfortable. They then take my bp at the end, and it's now 146/93. Nurse goes to call the doctor who was in this week, and comes back, and says, "lets have you lay on your side and check, but you may be going on bed rest". She takes it again, and I don't remember #'s but top one was still over 140, bottom was more normal for me around 70. 

I then go to my doctor's appt which is right down the hallway from l&d. Nurse there takes my bp, it's now spiking up to 159/99 (by the machine they use). She has me go into the room after going to restroom for urine specimen, and retakes my bp with the cuff and stethoscope, it's now 152/92. Doctor comes in after she leaves and goes, "you are off of work for the rest of the pregnancy, and lets check you to see where you are at". I'm 3cm dilated and already 80% effaced. Doctor says "go home, and rest, it's not strict, but try to lay on your side as much as possible, and hope he stays in there for another two weeks".

I have my next nst on thursday, and now on mondays in addition to my doctor appts and the nsts, I am now getting a weekly u/s (US FETAL BIOPHYSICAL PROFILE WITHOUT NST, according to my upcoming appointments). 

So that's my excitement for the day. I'm sure my boss isn't too happy and I have no clue how this going to be handle in regards to time off/maternity leave/short term, but we'll deal. 

I'm going to lay down for a bit, and I'll be on later to catch up. Unfortunately, I have no laptop :( lol.


----------



## busytulip

Selaphyna- wow! That sure does sound like an exciting day so far. I hope that your employer is understanding and doesn't give you a lot of gruff. FX'd your little one holds off for a couple more weeks.


----------



## MarieMo7

Selaphyna said:


> So....I had my first NST this morning. First bp reading was 136/87. They got me hooked up to the test, and all I got to say is Eryc hated it (as usual, he hates anything being pressed into my tummy), but I got to hear his heart beat, and feel him move/squirm around for about an hour. I was even having contractions, quite a few over the hour, but they weren't regular in timing or duration. Only two were actually uncomfortable. They then take my bp at the end, and it's now 146/93. Nurse goes to call the doctor who was in this week, and comes back, and says, "lets have you lay on your side and check, but you may be going on bed rest". She takes it again, and I don't remember #'s but top one was still over 140, bottom was more normal for me around 70.
> 
> I then go to my doctor's appt which is right down the hallway from l&d. Nurse there takes my bp, it's now spiking up to 159/99 (by the machine they use). She has me go into the room after going to restroom for urine specimen, and retakes my bp with the cuff and stethoscope, it's now 152/92. Doctor comes in after she leaves and goes, "you are off of work for the rest of the pregnancy, and lets check you to see where you are at". I'm 3cm dilated and already 80% effaced. Doctor says "go home, and rest, it's not strict, but try to lay on your side as much as possible, and hope he stays in there for another two weeks".
> 
> I have my next nst on thursday, and now on mondays in addition to my doctor appts and the nsts, I am now getting a weekly u/s (US FETAL BIOPHYSICAL PROFILE WITHOUT NST, according to my upcoming appointments).
> 
> So that's my excitement for the day. I'm sure my boss isn't too happy and I have no clue how this going to be handle in regards to time off/maternity leave/short term, but we'll deal.
> 
> I'm going to lay down for a bit, and I'll be on later to catch up. Unfortunately, I have no laptop :( lol.

Not sure how all your work stuff is handled, but from my point of view (I do benefits for a hospital):

1) Since you've been put on bed rest and cannot work, you are essentially disabled from work and can start your short-term disability claim now. You may have to file a separate one when you deliver, or at least re-certify, but you should be eligible for your 6 to 8 weeks specifically for the birth, PLUS any "disabled" time prior to the birth.

2) If your maternity leave is FMLA, then you'll be entitled to your full 12 weeks, but it will include any time you take before the baby is born. So if you're on bedrest for 4 weeks, you'll have a max of 8 weeks of FMLA eligibility afterward.

Sorry you're dealing with this - sounds like a whirlwind of a day!!! Hope things settle down and you can keep that baby happy and healthy in there for a couple more weeks!


----------



## salu_34

Oh my goodness I had a lot of catching up to do !! Had thanksgiving (Canadian) at my dad's this weekend and just got home. It wad nice to get away for the weekend with OH. I don't see my dad too often because he lives 2 hours away, so it easy nice to him and my step mom before the baby comes. 
Pelvic pain at night is unbearable for me ad well. I walk hunched over and suffle my feet to the bathroom lol. 
I'm not too sure if she's engaged or not ?? She's been head down for a while now. I go for my group b testing next Monday so hopefully that's an all clear.


----------



## Selaphyna

MarieMo7 said:


> Selaphyna said:
> 
> 
> So....I had my first NST this morning. First bp reading was 136/87. They got me hooked up to the test, and all I got to say is Eryc hated it (as usual, he hates anything being pressed into my tummy), but I got to hear his heart beat, and feel him move/squirm around for about an hour. I was even having contractions, quite a few over the hour, but they weren't regular in timing or duration. Only two were actually uncomfortable. They then take my bp at the end, and it's now 146/93. Nurse goes to call the doctor who was in this week, and comes back, and says, "lets have you lay on your side and check, but you may be going on bed rest". She takes it again, and I don't remember #'s but top one was still over 140, bottom was more normal for me around 70.
> 
> I then go to my doctor's appt which is right down the hallway from l&d. Nurse there takes my bp, it's now spiking up to 159/99 (by the machine they use). She has me go into the room after going to restroom for urine specimen, and retakes my bp with the cuff and stethoscope, it's now 152/92. Doctor comes in after she leaves and goes, "you are off of work for the rest of the pregnancy, and lets check you to see where you are at". I'm 3cm dilated and already 80% effaced. Doctor says "go home, and rest, it's not strict, but try to lay on your side as much as possible, and hope he stays in there for another two weeks".
> 
> I have my next nst on thursday, and now on mondays in addition to my doctor appts and the nsts, I am now getting a weekly u/s (US FETAL BIOPHYSICAL PROFILE WITHOUT NST, according to my upcoming appointments).
> 
> So that's my excitement for the day. I'm sure my boss isn't too happy and I have no clue how this going to be handle in regards to time off/maternity leave/short term, but we'll deal.
> 
> I'm going to lay down for a bit, and I'll be on later to catch up. Unfortunately, I have no laptop :( lol.
> 
> Not sure how all your work stuff is handled, but from my point of view (I do benefits for a hospital):
> 
> 1) Since you've been put on bed rest and cannot work, you are essentially disabled from work and can start your short-term disability claim now. You may have to file a separate one when you deliver, or at least re-certify, but you should be eligible for your 6 to 8 weeks specifically for the birth, PLUS any "disabled" time prior to the birth.
> 
> 2) If your maternity leave is FMLA, then you'll be entitled to your full 12 weeks, but it will include any time you take before the baby is born. So if you're on bedrest for 4 weeks, you'll have a max of 8 weeks of FMLA eligibility afterward.
> 
> Sorry you're dealing with this - sounds like a whirlwind of a day!!! Hope things settle down and you can keep that baby happy and healthy in there for a couple more weeks!Click to expand...


Thank you MarieMo, I ended up calling the lady that handles our payroll and anything that has to do with insurance/short term, you name it, she handles it. Well I was planning on calling her today anyway since I needed to get my papers filled out, but seeing your post at least gave me an idea of what I needed to ask. I'm covered by short term now, and still for 6 or 8 week (depending on birth) after birth. I just have my week waiting period this week, which I plan on using a week of my vacation, rather than sick time. So tomorrow I plan on going back out to the doctors, to have them fax my papers as well as have them fill out their forms to fax to the office as well, and that part will be done.

Now, I'm hoping I won't be extremely bored....I was off for two weeks before DS1 was born (and I took myself off as doctor told me I'd go any day), and I was bored out of my mind. At least it's modified, but I'll try to rest as much as I can.


----------



## Selaphyna

Oh and even if I'm up for a bit, walking to the kitchen to get something to eat or walk to bathroom, I have so much pressure in my pelvic area. I know he hasn't dropped yet, and I know he may not until I'm in active labor, especially since this is my second. I just hate having this pain (especially since I had no clue to expect it, as I never felt it with DS1).


----------



## DissySunshine

If you go to L&D because you're feeling contractions, do they check for dilation or only ask how you're feeling pain-wise? 

I feel like I did when I went in last time, but I don't know if it's progressing enough to get admitted (or at all...I don't know anything! FTM!!). I would like them to check, but I know they are afraid of risking infection or progressing me further along unnecessarily. Thoughts? Tips?


----------



## MissyLissy

DissySunshine said:


> If you go to L&D because you're feeling contractions, do they check for dilation or only ask how you're feeling pain-wise?
> 
> I feel like I did when I went in last time, but I don't know if it's progressing enough to get admitted (or at all...I don't know anything! FTM!!). I would like them to check, but I know they are afraid of risking infection or progressing me further along unnecessarily. Thoughts? Tips?

I'd say it's definitely worth a call at the very least. Tell them what you are feeling as compared to last time and let them make the call of whether you should go in or not and what treatment would be. :shrug:

Good luck, Dissy! :hugs:


----------



## Selaphyna

Dissy I'd give them a call. I'd suspect they would hook you up to a NST to monitor fetal movements/hb, and of course your contractions. I'd also tell them how it feels to you verses last time, etc.

When I went today for my NST, they gave me a packet on when to call your doctor, what warning signs of early labor are, and of course to call them if I have any questions or concerns.


----------



## busytulip

Hey Dissy, I have worked on L&D in all 3 of the hospitals here in town. They'll set you up in triage, monitor baby and see if you are contracting and if you are indeed contracting they will check you.


----------



## Jalanis22

Drs appt in the a.m see lets see what ge tells me this time regarding weight gain.


----------



## Selaphyna

I still have no idea how big Eryc is going to be. U/s tech last week didn't give us any indication and doctor today didn't say anything. Maybe next week at my biophysical u/s on monday they can give me an estimate.


----------



## DissySunshine

I went in, contractions were being picked up every 6 minutes, and I was checked FOUR TIMES. Yooooow my poor lady parts :nope: I got sent home and told "if you can't walk or talk, come back in"...how do I get there if I can't walk!? lol! Oy.


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh Dissy.... getting sent home stinks!


----------



## Princesskell

Thinking of you Dissy :hugs:

I had a midwife appointment this morning. Everything looks fine. Head is 3/5 engaged she said and I'm measuring right on track. She asked me if I would be wanting a sweep anytime soon, but I said I would wait till my next appointment if I was still here?

I'm still feeling very crampy and nauseous. I have such restless legs too. I'm hoping I will go naturally over the next couple of weeks? Xxx


----------



## Jalanis22

My cervix is still pretty high barely softening up but good news is i lost 2lbs plus 2 weeks left and thats it :wohoo:


----------



## Twinklie12

They say weight loss can be a sign of labor starting soon! FX !


----------



## Jalanis22

Twinklie12 said:


> They say weight loss can be a sign of labor starting soon! FX !

Really? I didnt know that...how exciting...i was pretty shocked i know 2lbs is not much but almost weekly i would go with 4-5 lbs gained and this time i went with 2lbs less. With my daughter the last weeks i wouldnt gain at all the weight stayed stable..hopefully i keep loosing weight lol


----------



## GeralynB

I just bought dates at the grocery store. I'm going to start eating 6 a day


----------



## MissyLissy

Well crap. Went in for my normal weekly BP/labs check today. My blood pressure was high- 138/92 and even worse, my blood platelet count is starting to drop, which can be an indicator of pre-e starting. All my other labs remain stable though. No protein in my urine and my liver enzymes are stable. They want me to go in tomorrow morning for a repeat lab draw. I'm kind of nervous. Maybe I spoke too soon yesterday about getting to term. I'm just praying if I have these babies soon (like this week), that 34 weeks is good enough and they are healthy. I know, probably getting ahead of myself.


----------



## Jalanis22

I've noticed that after todays check up, my legs have been feeling sore and so has my pelvic....my pelvic area hurts alot during the night but after todays appt its been feeling weird


----------



## MarieMo7

GeralynB said:


> I just bought dates at the grocery store. I'm going to start eating 6 a day

I've been having a couple of dates a day for a couple weeks now, plan on moving to 6 a day at 36 weeks. Don't know if it'll help but can't hurt, right? Plus I think dates are yummy :)


----------



## MarieMo7

MissyLissy said:


> Well crap. Went in for my normal weekly BP/labs check today. My blood pressure was high- 138/92 and even worse, my blood platelet count is starting to drop, which can be an indicator of pre-e starting. All my other labs remain stable though. No protein in my urine and my liver enzymes are stable. They want me to go in tomorrow morning for a repeat lab draw. I'm kind of nervous. Maybe I spoke too soon yesterday about getting to term. I'm just praying if I have these babies soon (like this week), that 34 weeks is good enough and they are healthy. I know, probably getting ahead of myself.

Thinking about you! Hope those babes stay put but 34 weeks is still great. My friend had her first at 34 weeks even, and she only had to stay an extra night because she was jaundiced and needed to go under the lights. She was little but perfectly healthy! Her second was born at 36 weeks and he went home the next day. Your babes will be perfect!


----------



## Twinklie12

What are dates supposed to do?


----------



## mandaa1220

I have never had a date... what do they taste like?


----------



## GeralynB

Dates are supposed to help you dialate. They are sweet tasting


----------



## mandaa1220

GeralynB said:


> Dates are supposed to help you dialate. They are sweet tasting

like fruity?


----------



## salu_34

Went in and had a hospital tour today. Really made everything that much more real. Lots of info to take in, but also very informative. 

This is also my last week of work ... can't believe it ! I will however be watching over one of the little boys that goes to the home daycare for a couple weeks at a lesser rate. Just to help mom out before she finds a new daycare. Extra money for me before my mat leave pay kicks in.


----------



## Laylagirl

GeralynB said:


> Dates are supposed to help you dialate. They are sweet tasting

Do dates tase like raisins? 


Ladies, so i was relaxing in a warm bath cuz the bone (hip?) in my lower back is killing me to the point of not being able to walk.... Its very painful... So I was sitting there and felt a trickle of something coming out of me.... Not once but twice... Was this most likely urine? Im inly 34 weeks, but i tried to hold it in and it was still trickling out... So im not sure what it is. This happened right now.. A few minutes ago... Should I just assume it was urine? Thanks ladies.


----------



## DissySunshine

Laylagirl said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> Dates are supposed to help you dialate. They are sweet tasting
> 
> Do dates tase like raisins?
> 
> 
> Ladies, so i was relaxing in a warm bath cuz the bone (hip?) in my lower back is killing me to the point of not being able to walk.... Its very painful... So I was sitting there and felt a trickle of something coming out of me.... Not once but twice... Was this most likely urine? Im inly 34 weeks, but i tried to hold it in and it was still trickling out... So im not sure what it is. This happened right now.. A few minutes ago... Should I just assume it was urine? Thanks ladies.Click to expand...

I was told if it is your waters that it continues to leak for quite awhile, so to put on a panty liner and see if it gets wet. BUT I've never experienced it, so that's all I've got I'm afraid. Hoping for the best :flower:


----------



## mandaa1220

When I took a bath like 2 weeks ago, I couldn't control my bladder and found myself peeing about 6 times in a 20 minute bath. Literally, had no control. So embarrassing to admit.


----------



## Laylagirl

mandaa1220 said:


> When I took a bath like 2 weeks ago, I couldn't control my bladder and found myself peeing about 6 times in a 20 minute bath. Literally, had no control. So embarrassing to admit.

Lol! I think im gonna chalk it up to unstable bladder control! :dohh: i definitley dont want this baby out before his due date! And I hate feelimg like I should should call L & D..... Think everything is fine! :thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hello ladies!! I do hope your all well. 

I feel like i havent had time of day to come on here. With my girls being off for 6w i was so tired every night. Then i went through some rough sickness patches again. Had my youngest starting school with endless settling in times. Totally gutted the house and finally caught up on all my jobs that feel behind on from the beginning. Hoping i can keep up until the end now. 

Ill have browser through the pages but no way ill catch up lol. Has anyone given birth? X


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Thought i'd just update on how things are my pregnancy, im still on my antisickness tablets can see that being case until ive given birth now. 

I kept asking my MW to talk about delivery but she just put it off, finally started to talk about it at my 34w appt but it was short lived when she checked through my notes and wasn't to happy about my plans due to positive strep b swab at 14w. She called hospital and made an appt for me to see consultant 2 days later. 
I was feeling very stressed at this point, it was all very rushed i had been asking at every appt incase i didnt this. Its just aswell i dont work full time thats alot to ask of someone at such short notice.
The consultant appt went opposite to what i expected and was happy with my plan to birth a home i would be transferred in for antibiotics if certain situations happened. She wanted to see me at 40w to arrange an inudction, which i just said okay to but dont plan on doing so. 
I spoke to my MW following day who was now in a better tune for going ahead with homebirth. I see MW at 35w we arranged home visit for the next day, at the home visit we went through my birth plan and reasons i may be transferred etc. All i was happy with, one of which is if i went into labour before 37w i would go to hospital, thankfully im 37w tomorrow :D one ticked off. Only thing i need to decide is what we will be doing with regards to monitoring, as they want me in for 24hrs still after baby is born. 

I have my next MW appt tomorrow i'll be finding out when i get my birth box. All is looking good for the go ahead for homebirth now which im pleased about. 
My SPD has really kicked up fuss now but really i cant moan as it stayed the same from 17-32weeks. We had 4d scan at 30w (see my profile pic) baby was measuring 3lb 13oz, so im hoping between 7-8lb when born. 

Also the BH have kicked in, ive had 1 episode every week since 34w where they have gone on from 2-4hr every 4-6 mins lasting 40sec. Never got stronger or closer than that. 

I get alot of trickling feelings down below, mines just been watery discharge.


----------



## Anaconda

Oh jeesh haven't been on here in forever! Can't believe us November mommies get to say we're due NEXT month! 

How is everyone doing? Going for a ultrasound at 36 weeks to see if this baby is finally head down (the stress!)

MummytoAmberx, I hope you get your home birth! That just be so exciting :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Anaconda said:


> Oh jeesh haven't been on here in forever! Can't believe us November mommies get to say we're due NEXT month!
> 
> How is everyone doing? Going for a ultrasound at 36 weeks to see if this baby is finally head down (the stress!)
> 
> MummytoAmberx, I hope you get your home birth! That just be so exciting :)

I second that, the time has really flown by for me. I remember watching the new groups appear in this section then thinking 1 month closer to November one being due. Now its almost our month :happydance:

Thanks :flower: Going to be putting pool at this weekend to give it a clean and fill it so far to get idea on water pressure/time it may take.


----------



## MarieMo7

Dates don't taste so much fruity as they do sugary. Like a raisin coated in brown sugar. LOL. Some people don't like them, but I don't mind them. I've been chopping them up and putting them in plain oatmeal for breakfast. 

I read a study (granted, a small one) that showed women who consumed 6 dates a day in the 4 weeks prior to their due date arrived at L&D on average 2 cm more dilated, had shorter labors, and required less interventions. Definitely one of those can't hurt / might help things!


----------



## Twinklie12

Sounds like I need to buy some dates!


----------



## Selaphyna

The warm water from the bath probably made you all pee, lol. We don't have a bath here, but I feel like I pee a few times while in the shower because of the warm water.

I couldn't eat dates, especially if they are sugary. I'm still dealing with HB very bad. I had some apple juice while I was at my NST on Monday, and thought that sounded really good (I've kind of been craving apple) when I went to the store so I bought some juice. I had two cups of it yesterday, and regretted it almost immediately because of how bad my HB got. 

Anaconda, hopefully lo will be head down for you.

MummyToAmberx I hope you get your home birth too.

I do have to say it has gone by fast. Now that I'm in the last few weeks though, and on bed rest (so nothing to really pass my time like work), it feel like it's going to drag. I predict I'm close to giving birth, but he may surprise me, and be like his brother and go close to due date or over. All signs are pointing to him being early though.


----------



## Jalanis22

I have a huge bath tub/jacuzzi size but ive heard its bad to take a bath in warm water so i really havent risked trying. Plus i havent tried because i know im gonna have a hard time getting up from sitting down and im scared to slip or something


----------



## MissyLissy

Well my platelet counts went up a bit, so that is encouraging. However, it's still low so I need to go back in on Friday for another full pre-eclamptic blood draw/urine + BP check before my second Bio-physical profile/NST of the week. Oy. At least I know they are monitoring me closely but it's almost embarrassing. The nurses/lab techs/receptionists all know my first and last name AND birthdate before I even tell them at this point! Lol. I feel like I practically live at the doctor's office now. I know it could be a lot worse though, so not complaining.


----------



## Jalanis22

Thats good Missy! You shouldnt feel embarrased, you should feel good that they are closely monitoring you..when i go for my weekly appointments receptionist says hopefully we will see you again lol. Maybe since i had early birth 38+4 they are expecting maybe something similar.


----------



## Princesskell

Hey mummy2amber and anaconda! Nope nobody has updated that they've given birth yet, but we have lots of the verge! Xxxx


----------



## GeralynB

My fingers look like sausages :(


----------



## MissyLissy

GeralynB said:


> My fingers look like sausages :(

Haha! This post made me laugh. My toes look like sausages if I don't put my feet up enough during the day if it's any consolation. You are almost at the finish line, my dear! :flower:


----------



## Twinklie12

Geralyn - me toooo! It's making my carpal tunnel SO bad today, it's actually causing pain not just numbness. It's super hot in the office so my hands and feet are super swollen and I just feel so uncomfortable. I brought an ice pack into work for my wrists and it feels so good... I wish I could just take an ice cold shower and lay down!


----------



## Selaphyna

Jalanis22 said:


> I have a huge bath tub/jacuzzi size but ive heard its bad to take a bath in warm water so i really havent risked trying. Plus i havent tried because i know im gonna have a hard time getting up from sitting down and im scared to slip or something

No you can take warm baths, but they don't want it to be steaming hot. But I understand the concern of not being able to get up afterwards and worried about slipping.



MissyLissy said:


> Well my platelet counts went up a bit, so that is encouraging. However, it's still low so I need to go back in on Friday for another full pre-eclamptic blood draw/urine + BP check before my second Bio-physical profile/NST of the week. Oy. At least I know they are monitoring me closely but it's almost embarrassing. The nurses/lab techs/receptionists all know my first and last name AND birthdate before I even tell them at this point! Lol. I feel like I practically live at the doctor's office now. I know it could be a lot worse though, so not complaining.

Missy, glad to hear everything sounds encouraging. I also know what you feel like, with saying you feel like you live at the doctor's office. I'm just now at that point, being there twice a week, and starting next Monday being there for more than half a day for everything. I'm getting to know the nurses on L&D floor very well, which will be great for when I actually go in to have him.


----------



## Selaphyna

MissyLissy said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> My fingers look like sausages :(
> 
> Haha! This post made me laugh. My toes look like sausages if I don't put my feet up enough during the day if it's any consolation. You are almost at the finish line, my dear! :flower:Click to expand...




Twinklie12 said:


> Geralyn - me toooo! It's making my carpal tunnel SO bad today, it's actually causing pain not just numbness. It's super hot in the office so my hands and feet are super swollen and I just feel so uncomfortable. I brought an ice pack into work for my wrists and it feels so good... I wish I could just take an ice cold shower and lay down!

Mine are my toes too. Fingers not so much, but I haven't been able to wear my rings for months now.

Sorry to hear you ladies are dealing with swelling on the hands and feet or anything else that may be swelling.

I just got home from running to the store. Had to get things for dinner tonight, and my feet were hurting. I still have some things to do here at home before OH gets home, but I have a feeling that's not going to happen because I'm having pain in my side too.


----------



## GeralynB

I think my water may have broken! But I don't knowI'm waiting on a call back from the midwife.


----------



## Selaphyna

GeralynB said:


> I think my water may have broken! But I don't knowI'm waiting on a call back from the midwife.

ooh Exciting! :) Keep us posted.


----------



## cncem

Geralyn, when my water broke in my previous pregnancies I kind of heard/felt a pop and then a gush there was no mistaking it, is that what happened to you? Hope it did, so exciting keep us updated!! Good luck!


----------



## laurarebecca1

GeralynB said:


> I think my water may have broken! But I don't knowI'm waiting on a call back from the midwife.

So exciting! Keep us updated!


----------



## Jalanis22

GeralynB said:


> I think my water may have broken! But I don't knowI'm waiting on a call back from the midwife.

Ahh exciting! What did you feel? I felt like a pop gushing out..everyone says im crazy lol but with my daughter when my water broke, i literally showered, picked my mom up and drove to te hospital lol. Hoping for same thing to happen again


----------



## GeralynB

Yea i felt like a pop&#8230;I was on the toilet having a bm (sorry tmi) then clear fluid leaking and it hasn't stopped leaking. Midwife said to come into the hospital since I'm GBS positive I need iv antibiotics. I'm running around trying to get everything together waiting for hubby to get home so we can go


----------



## Jalanis22

Exciting it sounds like its your waters! You will continue to be gushing out water maybe past your bottoms/jeans..well it happened to me lol...in the hospital the swab wouldnt turn blue for positive of being waters and dr kept insisting if i was being honest and i said you can even go check my jeans, they were all wet lol


----------



## GeralynB

Jalanis22 said:


> Exciting it sounds like its your waters! You will continue to be gushing out water maybe past your bottoms/jeans..well it happened to me lol...in the hospital the swab wouldnt turn blue for positive of being waters and dr kept insisting if i was being honest and i said you can even go check my jeans, they were all wet lol

Yea i've soaked through 3 pads already


----------



## GeralynB

I don't have any contractions though and i'm hoping they come so I can have my natural birth and not have to have pitocin


----------



## Jalanis22

Dont worry about that..they will soon come lol...like i said i drove myself to the hospital...contractions kicked in a few hours later...good luck! Ready to meet your bundle of joy...keep us updated!


----------



## mandaa1220

Ohhh yay!! A baby on the way!!! So excited for you. I better go buy some dates next week I guess :D


----------



## GeralynB

mandaa1220 said:


> Ohhh yay!! A baby on the way!!! So excited for you. I better go buy some dates next week I guess :D

I didn't even start eating the dates I was going to start tonight. Guess I don't need to now :haha:


----------



## MissyLissy

Ahhhh! Geralyn so exciting!!! You are the first Sparkler! Good luck!! Update us when you can. :happydance:


----------



## cncem

Oh Geralyn so exciting!!!!! Yay, our first November sparkler, in October!! Keep us posted!


----------



## MarieMo7

Eeek, exciting, Geralyn!!! Looking forward to hearing good news from you :)


----------



## busytulip

Oooh Geralyn how exciting! Praying for a quick labor and easy delivery.


----------



## Twinklie12

Yay Geralyn!!!! We are all so excited, can't wait to hear how it goes. Good luck!!!


----------



## salu_34

Good luck Geralyn ! Hopefully this is it !! Can't believe we're having babies already !!

My feet and hands are starting to swell now too. My mom noticed my feet when I went to her place today after work. I looked down and my toes and ankles are bigger than before. I guess it comes with the territory !


----------



## Jalanis22

Sorry if tmi but i've been pooping alot lately! And had a contraction but that was it, not anymore after that one


----------



## mandaa1220

Jalanis22 said:


> Sorry if tmi but i've been pooping alot lately! And had a contraction but that was it, not anymore after that one

Me too :blush: I was going like every other day and now I'm going 1-2x a day at least.


----------



## Jalanis22

mandaa1220 said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry if tmi but i've been pooping alot lately! And had a contraction but that was it, not anymore after that one
> 
> Me too :blush: I was going like every other day and now I'm going 1-2x a day at least.Click to expand...

I've been going everyday and just today til now i've done 3x. I read on labor signs since yesterday someone mentioned on losing weight is a sign and poop is a sign also, but i doubt it or at least im not sure if its true.


----------



## Laylagirl

I've been having a horrible pain in my lower back but on my right side... It's so bad, I can't walk.. Literally.. Dr told me today to get a maternity belt and take Tylenol.. Not working... So I'm starting to think it's neurological and I need to go back in... As the pain is too much to bare... I have three kids to take care of and they need me to at least be able to walk and drive.. Dr also told me I'm a prime candidate for precipitous labor.... So any sign of labor needs to be take seriously.. Otherwise I may not make it.. So kind of discouraging.. 

Geralyn- good luck and can't wait for updates!! I'm excited for you!!


----------



## ab75

Good luck Geralyn xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Good luck Geralyn!

One thing i need to avoid to have the homebirth, no waters breaking.


----------



## apple_20

Ahh so exciting baby coming good luck geralyn!

My feet aren't swollen but they are really veiny it's odd.


----------



## Princesskell

Any news Geralyn? Good luck!! Xxx


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I have no swelling at all, my rings still fit how they did at the beginning. 

Ill be getting copy of my birth plan off MW today. 

How often do you's feel foot movement? My baby seems to always have feet towards my back only ever felt foot on my hand 6 times so different from my second born.


----------



## Twinklie12

Jalanis22 said:


> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry if tmi but i've been pooping alot lately! And had a contraction but that was it, not anymore after that one
> 
> Me too :blush: I was going like every other day and now I'm going 1-2x a day at least.Click to expand...
> 
> I've been going everyday and just today til now i've done 3x. I read on labor signs since yesterday someone mentioned on losing weight is a sign and poop is a sign also, but i doubt it or at least im not sure if its true.Click to expand...

I also read that before labor some women poop a lot. It's like your system clears itself out before all the pushing down there!


----------



## Missyann

Good luck Geralyn!

I've had some swelling in my feet, more on the left than the right. But the worst part is that my feet hurt most of the time. I only want to wear my tennis shoes, but those don't go with any of my business casual work clothes. I did find a dusty old pair of dress shoes that are comfortable, so I am trying to make those match everything I wear.


----------



## Anniebobs

Hi everyone! I popped in here a few months back but struggled to keep up. Now I'm obsessing with labour so I don't think that'll be a problem, I can't wait to hear everyone's birth stories :happydance:

Glad to see the preterm babies are staying put for now and that there's a few term babies that sound like they're about to arrive &#128512;

A bit about me: I have a 3 year old daughter (her birthday was yesterday so I'm exhausted now!) she was born at 37 weeks due to preeclampsia and was a tiny 5lb4 but perfectly healthy. Then I had 3 mcs (no known cause) and now I'm pregnant with my rainbow. The only complication is gestational diabetes but I'm controlling that through diet at the moment. Had a growth scan on Monday and baby was already weighing just over 5lb so I'm expecting this one to be bigger than DD, my bump sure feels a lot bigger this time! 6 more weeks to go!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I have clear outs but its from the top end not the bottom.


----------



## mandaa1220

Pregnancy is so glamorous! :haha:


----------



## mandaa1220

Ohhhh tomorrow is 30 days til my DD I think, which means I can officially put in my order for my breast pump! :happydance:


----------



## cncem

Good morning ladies, I just popped in to see how Geralyn is, hope she is doing well. Can't wait to read her birth story.


----------



## eyemom

I'm stalking for geralyn's update too! Hope things are fine!

I'm not doing so great keeping up lately. I hate we're such bad procrastinators. :( But we've been busy getting things ready. Not sure we'll make it in time.

Little update on me, baby is small, but just within an okay range that they don't have to do weekly scans. Plus she has plenty of fluid and her heart rate was good. She's looking to be about the size her big sister was when she was born (6 lbs 2 oz), and she was perfectly healthy, just little. I'm a pretty small person, so I think I just make babies that I'm able to get out.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im finally starting to feel 'im ready' lady just dropped off birth supplies. So exciting!

Eyemom what method they going on to say your baby is small?


----------



## eyemom

At my 34 week appt, after feeling my belly (and perhaps looking at my weight gain), asked how big my DD was. Then he was like, you probably just have small babies, but let's do another scan to make sure, we'd do it anyway. (This is different for me because I never had a 3rd tri scan before, but I'm at a different office now, and I talked to a few friends who stated they got 3rd tri scans too and it's not unusual).

So on Monday when I was right at 36 weeks, I went in for the ultrasound (that sonographer was kind of a negative nancy but whatever lol) said smaller than 10th percentile they have to do weekly scans because there's no other way to be sure if it's just a smaller kiddo because of genetics. Or if it's a smaller kiddo because of a placenta problem. So they have to err on the side of caution for the sake of the baby's health, which I understand and appreciate even though I wasn't overly worried.

She was RIGHT at 10th percentile, from what she said. But baby appeared otherwise healthy and happy, so they said they don't need to keep doing scans. They measured her at 5 lbs 3 oz, and said she'd probably gain about another pound by her EDD. Since DD was 6 lbs 2 oz, I thought that sounded about right. So we just proceed as normal now.

At my 36 week appt, I'd gained 20 lbs. I'm 5'4" and was 105 at the beginning of this pregnancy. With DD1, I was 99 lbs when I got pregnant and gained 23. DH is 6'2" and about 170 I think? So it's not strange to me to have long and lean kiddos.


----------



## busytulip

Glad to hear an update eyemom. I think that you are right and that she is perfectly healthy and you just grow babies on the smaller side. Happy to hearthat they at least had an eye on it though.

Mummytoamber- sorry that you are still dealing with sickness (HG). Not too much longer now though.

AFM- had my 38 wk. appt. yesterday. Baby sounded great and is still measuring 2 weeks ahead, so fundal height is 40cm and I am feeling rather massive. I lost a few ounces from last week, putting me at 2 oz. under pre-pregnancy weight. I made some progress, the doc said that I was soft and 2+cm dilated. Baby is head down, but not engaged at all-just like my other kiddos. I still think baby will come in the 39th week. Our family has quite a few birthdays on the 27th day of the month and I kind of think that's when it'll happen. Of course if this LO decides to come sooner, I'm all for that at this point.


----------



## Twinklie12

eyemom - glad to see they are checking up on things, but I agree, you probably just make small babies! 

I'm so excited to start seeing some birth stories - eeee!!!! :happydance:


----------



## apple_20

I didn't think id be feeling so ready for her to come so soon but wow pelvis pain/pressure has upped. When I walk I fe pressure in that whole area!

I feel for anyone who's feeling sick/ uncomfortable right now it's so not easy being this round..


----------



## Jalanis22

37 wks today yay! For some reason i see my bump smaller in a certain way..lets see when this lil one decides to make his appearance...hopefully soon cause random contractions are not fun.


----------



## mandaa1220

I cannot believe that we are hitting the point where people are starting to have their babies. It's so crazy how quickly this has gone by.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Eyemom deffo sounds like you make small babies but those scans are never accurate aswell. 

Busytulip thanks :) deffo seeing the light at end of this tunnel. Cant wait to eat baked bean jacket potato haha. Sounds promising you being 2cm.

Im feeling tonnes more pelvic pressure with constant urge to wee. So annoying when i need to take girls to school always seems get worse then and every time i roll over in bed.


Ohh anyone having 'lightening crotch'?


----------



## mandaa1220

MummyToAmberx said:


> Ohh anyone having 'lightening crotch'?

Yes :wacko:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

mandaa1220 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Ohh anyone having 'lightening crotch'?
> 
> Yes :wacko:Click to expand...

Bloomin hurts when your walking and it catches you out, just want to yelp lol.


----------



## busytulip

Jalanis- congrats on reaching term!!! :dance:


----------



## salu_34

MummyToAmberx said:


> Ohh anyone having 'lightening crotch'?

I seem to get it more at night when I'm laying on my back. Man does it hurt like a son of a bitch !


----------



## Princesskell

Eeeeeeek where is Geralyn?!

Hi Anniebobs, lovely to hear everyone's updates.

I think it was mummytoamber asking about feet? My Bugs feet stick out the front right side all day, you can literally see it!! Think they are big feet like mummy's!! 

I've not really had much swelling, my rings still fit. My feet swelled a little on holiday and sometimes I've had deeper sock marks at the end of a busy day!

What is lightening crotch? Like shooting pains? I've had them today in the right side all day...think baby may be playing with a nerve?!

We have narrowed down our names...
Boys Keir or Zac (both with Davd as middle name)
Girls Poppy, Holly, Heidi, Imogen or Lena (Niamh or Rose as possible middle names)
What does everyone think? Xxx


----------



## MarieMo7

PK, I like Zac, and Poppy or Heidi. I love the name Heidi, always have :)


----------



## MarieMo7

Okay well something HAS to be going on with Geralyn...she hasn't posted on BnB in 24 hours. Doesn't she know we're all impatiently waiting? LOL.
Excited to see our first birth story!!! :happydance:


----------



## laurarebecca1

MarieMo7 said:


> Okay well something HAS to be going on with Geralyn...she hasn't posted on BnB in 24 hours. Doesn't she know we're all impatiently waiting? LOL.
> Excited to see our first birth story!!! :happydance:

Lol I was thinking exactly this!


----------



## MissyLissy

Omg I know! I keep popping in to see an update from Geralyn. :coffee: For all we know she is still in labor. I'm guessing BnB isn't her priority right now. :haha:

Princess K, I really like Zac for a boy. That name was actually one I would have seriously considered myself but my DH wasn't so keen on it. Of your girl names I love Imogen, but I'm partial to "I" names. I also really like Heidi on your list. :flower:

Speaking of names, we've been pretty dead set on our names since about 20 weeks and I truly don't see that changing over the next 2 1/2 weeks. If you want to update my names to the front page, our kids will be: 

Declan Richard and Isla Irene. :cloud9:


----------



## Jalanis22

My blood pressure readings have been kinda off today not sure if its normal or not....its been around 111/47 and pulse literally over 105.


----------



## Jalanis22

2 week difference...bottom is today 37wks...i see my bump smaller


----------



## DissySunshine

Jalanis, to me it looks like baby has just shifted a bit. My stomach looked like a box yesterday and is a little more round today...I'm sure it'll go back to box again though. 


Why is it that I only get BH contractions at night, when I'm getting ready to rest and relax? They only serve to send my anxiety shooting STRAIGHT through the roof, because they're so constant and a little bit painful! Never mind the fact I've been reading about labors that last maybe 20 minutes and the moms hardly get to the hospital in time...yeah, I'm that kind of ftm lol! Ready to be full term so I'm not worrying AS much!


----------



## Jalanis22

I think hes just getting ready...cause it is smaller plus its lower now hopefully a good sign

Edit: i have been getting some weird pressure not contractions near my vag sorry tmi...near my vag going to my butt.... It doesnt hurt it just feels weird like if i had to poop for that moment but they come and go its a constant timing thing.


----------



## GeralynB

Going on 29 hours of labor ladies...still no baby. I'll update when he desides to make his appearance


----------



## salu_34

GeralynB said:


> Going on 29 hours of labor ladies...still no baby. I'll update when he desides to make his appearance

Hoping he makes an appearance soon ! 29 hours is a long time !!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Are you dilating slowly geralyn?


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh Geralyn, hope he hurries up for you!!!


----------



## MissyLissy

Oh my! Good luck, Geralyn! We've all been thinking about you. I hope Collin comes soon! 29 hours and counting, wow. I give you props!


----------



## Selaphyna

Geralyn, fx that labor speeds up for you or he at least makes his appearance soon.



I had my second NST today. I wasn't there as long, because as soon as the nurse hooked me up, he was moving around like crazy. No contractions today though. Bp was high at the beginning and at the end, so she had me lie on my side, and propped me up. After about 15 minutes, took my bp again, and it was 137/72. She just looked at me and said you just need to lay on your side as much as possible.


----------



## GeralynB

Yea I'm dialating very slowly. I labored for 17 hours with no pain meds. Then was still at 4 cm and we decided pitocin was the best option. I ended up getting an epi andam waaaay more comfortable. I was able to sleep for a while. Last time they checked I was 6 1/2 cm and that was a few hours ago. So hopefully he comessoon


----------



## eyemom

You're doing great geralyn good luck!


----------



## busytulip

Good luck Geralyn, FX baby makes an appearance soon as you must be so tired.


----------



## mandaa1220

You're doing great Geralyn! Keep it up. You'll meet him very soon!!


----------



## Anniebobs

Good luck geralyn!


----------



## Jalanis22

Epidural for me is a lfesaver lol.....we should be able to see an update in the a.m good luck geralyn..were ready to see his precious face


----------



## MummyToAmberx

GeralynB said:


> Yea I'm dialating very slowly. I labored for 17 hours with no pain meds. Then was still at 4 cm and we decided pitocin was the best option. I ended up getting an epi andam waaaay more comfortable. I was able to sleep for a while. Last time they checked I was 6 1/2 cm and that was a few hours ago. So hopefully he comessoon

Best of luck!


----------



## apple_20

Hang in there geralyn! 

My braxton hicks are always worse in the evening and have been timbale (10 mins) but then they ease off especially if I have a bath or lie down. They are starting to increase a bit in the day now too.

I keep waking up at night with groin pain thinking ' I wish she would come now I'm so uncomfortable'

Had a dream she came but I wasn't able to see her for ages she was tiny.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Lightening crotch is like having sharp shooting lightening bolts in your bits/cervix. They say it is meant to be cervix preparing itself. 

Dissy its because your resting and relaxing, our bodies work in better motion when we feel like that. Why most women go into labour on an evening/night plus something about the dark feeling more private and comforting to a labouring women. Im the same only on an evening, but BH never wake me up so thats clear sign for me when the time comes. 

I really miss seeing babies feet poking out, my baby must play along my pelvis all day though which is so odd. 

We still havent thought twice about a name, im finding it impossible. 

Anyone had pains in thighs when having BH?


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Princesskell said:


> Hey mummy2amber and anaconda! Nope nobody has updated that they've given birth yet, but we have lots of the verge! Xxxx

Someone did about a month back but it was a stillborn :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

https://s14.postimg.org/tf9bkj3nl/image.jpg
free photo hosting


----------



## MummyToAmberx

hopefulfor1st said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> Hey mummy2amber and anaconda! Nope nobody has updated that they've given birth yet, but we have lots of the verge! Xxxx
> 
> Someone did about a month back but it was a stillborn :(Click to expand...

Aww no thats heartbreaking, who was it?


----------



## Pussy Galore

Wow - 29 hours Geralyn.. I'm not surprised you opted for an epidural!! Fingers crossed it is not long now!

I had my 36 week scan this morning and all is well! Back in 2 weeks for a repeat scan and then induction plan! I also finished work yesterday - I honestly don't think it has quite sunk in yet!! :happydance:


----------



## Princesskell

cjwn said:


> Looking forward to hearing Geralyn's news!
> 
> 
> 
> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> We have narrowed down our names...
> Boys Keir or Zac (both with Davd as middle name)
> Girls Poppy, Holly, Heidi, Imogen or Lena (Niamh or Rose as possible middle names)
> What does everyone think? Xxx
> 
> I love your name choices. My 22 month old is called Keir and I don't know anyone else with the same name. We're swithering between Miles and Jonah for this one - I prefer Miles, my husband prefers Jonah, but I think it sounds too 'soft' if that makes any sense?
> 
> Anyone have experience of back to back labour? I'm struggling to get this one to face the right way!Click to expand...

Loving that you have a Keir :cloud9:

Bug was back to back a couple of weeks ago. I spent a few nights on all fours over my Swiss ball and apparently it has shifted? :shrug: they say cleaning the kitchen floor on all fours is a good trick too but that just sounds far too much hard work!!:wacko:

Thinking about you Geralyn...keep your energy up and sleep when you can :hugs: xxx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Full term today :happydance: 

Gosh how time is flying! But then I think I have potentially another 5 weeks and that worries me, I am seriously starting to struggle! All my joints are hypoflexible and along with extra joint movement from pregnancy, my whole body is very sore by the end of the day and I am in so much pain!


----------



## Dogtanian

Oh wow,its all getting very exciting on here.Best of luck Geralyn,looking forward to your update!
Ive got 6 days till my elective so i might be next,but he might not hang on till then as i have lots of pre-e symptoms and have a hospital appointment on sunday and have a feeling they will keep me in
:dust:


----------



## Jalanis22

Congrats on being term Laura! I seriously think it will be less than 5 wks for you..as i think about it im only gonna have 1 more weekend left aside from this and thats it


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hopeful great bump!

Yey full term laura!

Dogtanian not long at all!

I did a quick picture black top is 35w vs today. Im starting to drop, ive had pains on/off all day. Baby been very hyper last few days out of normal for this one, both my babies always got hyper before big day.
  



Attached Files:







Collage 2014-10-17 15_11_39.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mwel8819

Good Luck Geralyn! :thumbup:


----------



## junbait

Woohoo, only 2 more weeks to go... but so many things to do, I'm so not ready!!!


----------



## cncem

cjwn said:


> Looking forward to hearing Geralyn's news!
> 
> 
> 
> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> We have narrowed down our names...
> Boys Keir or Zac (both with Davd as middle name)
> Girls Poppy, Holly, Heidi, Imogen or Lena (Niamh or Rose as possible middle names)
> What does everyone think? Xxx
> 
> I love your name choices. My 22 month old is called Keir and I don't know anyone else with the same name. We're swithering between Miles and Jonah for this one - I prefer Miles, my husband prefers Jonah, but I think it sounds too 'soft' if that makes any sense?
> 
> Anyone have experience of back to back labour? I'm struggling to get this one to face the right way!Click to expand...

I have a nephew called Jonah, jojo for short, and he is so cute!! He goes around with a ball in his hands saying "I got a ball" (doesn't have too many words, he's just over a year old). His brother's name is Declan. Both unique names to me, but they just fit the boys.


----------



## cncem

And good luck Geralyn!! we are all rooting for you. And thinking about you. Hope you have your son in your arms soon, if not already. :flower:


----------



## Cangaroo

Spiffynoodles had her baby boy, Asher, last week at 35 weeks exactly. They're both very well and came home after 2 days. She had a thread about it in 3rd tri! I think she was the first. :)


----------



## Princesskell

That's fantastic news! Thank you for updating us!! Congratulations spiffynoodles xxx


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thanks, ladies! Wow, was I really the first Sparkler to have their baby? 

Baby Asher made his appearance October 9th when I was 35+0 weeks pregnant after a spontaneous birth. He weighed 5lbs 10oz and was 19 inches long. He was sent to the NICU straight after birth as a precaution, but was released 6 hours later after he passed all their tests. He even had 9 and 9 on his Apgars, which is a higher score than a lot of full term babies get! We came home together on the 11th, and he's been doing great ever since. :flower:


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats!!!! He is precious


----------



## Missyann

He is adorable, spiffynoodles. Congrats!


----------



## MarieMo7

Congrats, he is absolutely precious!!!


----------



## Princesskell

Wow what a beautiful baby! Congratulations spiffy! I have updated the front page...our first November sparkler! Xxx


----------



## cncem

He is absolutely adorable Spiffynoodle, congrats!!


----------



## apple_20

Gorgeous boy spiffy :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

He looks very proud of him self for being the first hehe. Congratulations!


----------



## MissyLissy

He is beyond adorable! Congrats, Spiffy! Thanks for updating us!


----------



## Laylagirl

Congratulations spiffynoodles! How exciting! And happy to hear he was so perfect at 35 weeks! Ill be 35 weeks tomorrow, but dont he will be making any appearances anytime soon! And I have a feeling hes gonna be a big one!


----------



## MissyLissy

Well, looks like I'll at least make it to 35 weeks. :) My labs today came back stable a my platelet count is actually improving. Yay! I still have high blood pressure, but so far it's not developing beyond that. I can't believe in 2.5 weeks or less I'll have two babies! It's hard to comprehend.

I also found out my cousin who is due 11/11 is already 3cm dilated. Even though she went overdue with her son, she's thinking she'll be early this time. I love that our children will be sooo close in age. We were super close growing up and still are.


----------



## Laylagirl

MissyLissy said:


> Well, looks like I'll at least make it to 35 weeks. :) My labs today came back stable a my platelet count is actually improving. Yay! I still have high blood pressure, but so far it's not developing beyond that. I can't believe in 2.5 weeks or less I'll have two babies! It's hard to comprehend.
> 
> I also found out my cousin who is due 11/11 is already 3cm dilated. Even though she went overdue with her son, she's thinking she'll be early this time. I love that our children will be sooo close in age. We were super close growing up and still are.

So sweet missy! Glad to hear your vitals are good! Looking forward to you undating with pics as soon as your babies get here!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MissyLissy said:


> Well, looks like I'll at least make it to 35 weeks. :) My labs today came back stable a my platelet count is actually improving. Yay! I still have high blood pressure, but so far it's not developing beyond that. I can't believe in 2.5 weeks or less I'll have two babies! It's hard to comprehend.
> 
> I also found out my cousin who is due 11/11 is already 3cm dilated. Even though she went overdue with her son, she's thinking she'll be early this time. I love that our children will be sooo close in age. We were super close growing up and still are.

Thats good news :)


----------



## salu_34

Congrats spiffy ! He's absolutelyabsolutely adorable !!


----------



## MarieMo7

Well, I try to be relatively drama-free. Today is not my day. 

Woke up at 3am to severe back/side pain. I tried walking/sitting/bouncing/kneeling, everything made it worse. Heat didn't help. Ice didn't help. Ended up going to the ER. They got me in fluid, Zofran and morphine. The morphine would help for about 20 minutes, then the pain would come back worse! Even with Zofran I threw up 3 times. So then I got to ride an ambulance to L&D at my hospital, 25 minutes away. Had multiple blood draws and urine samples. I found a perfect spot on my side that keeps the pain at about a 3, but then the ultrasound tech came to look at my bladders and kidneys, and it all went to hell. 

I'm literally crying, begging for pain meds. The doctor on call won't give anything until he examines me. In an hour and a half or so. Finally got up and around, and got a heat pack on me side. Back down to a 4 or so in pain. Waiting for the doc. 

Everyone so far is thinking kidney stones, which apparently is one of the worst things and pregnant woman can have, because they can't do anything AT ALL until the baby is delivered - which she's obviously not ready for. So I'm laying in the hospital, in pain, waiting to be seen by a jackass doctor. I miss my OB :(


----------



## MissyLissy

MarieMo7 said:


> Well, I try to be relatively drama-free. Today is not my day.
> 
> Woke up at 3am to severe back/side pain. I tried walking/sitting/bouncing/kneeling, everything made it worse. Heat didn't help. Ice didn't help. Ended up going to the ER. They got me in fluid, Zofran and morphine. The morphine would help for about 20 minutes, then the pain would come back worse! Even with Zofran I threw up 3 times. So then I got to ride an ambulance to L&D at my hospital, 25 minutes away. Had multiple blood draws and urine samples. I found a perfect spot on my side that keeps the pain at about a 3, but then the ultrasound tech came to look at my bladders and kidneys, and it all went to hell.
> 
> I'm literally crying, begging for pain meds. The doctor on call won't give anything until he examines me. In an hour and a half or so. Finally got up and around, and got a heat pack on me side. Back down to a 4 or so in pain. Waiting for the doc.
> 
> Everyone so far is thinking kidney stones, which apparently is one of the worst things and pregnant woman can have, because they can't do anything AT ALL until the baby is delivered - which she's obviously not ready for. So I'm laying in the hospital, in pain, waiting to be seen by a jackass doctor. I miss my OB :(


Oh no, MarieMo! That sounds awful. One of my friends had kidney stones when she was pregnant with her daughter. I know it was debilitating for her - she had to leave work early and basically stayed at home from like 30 weeks on. Hoping they get you clear answers, a plan, and pain relief soon! :flower:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MarieMo7 said:


> Well, I try to be relatively drama-free. Today is not my day.
> 
> Woke up at 3am to severe back/side pain. I tried walking/sitting/bouncing/kneeling, everything made it worse. Heat didn't help. Ice didn't help. Ended up going to the ER. They got me in fluid, Zofran and morphine. The morphine would help for about 20 minutes, then the pain would come back worse! Even with Zofran I threw up 3 times. So then I got to ride an ambulance to L&D at my hospital, 25 minutes away. Had multiple blood draws and urine samples. I found a perfect spot on my side that keeps the pain at about a 3, but then the ultrasound tech came to look at my bladders and kidneys, and it all went to hell.
> 
> I'm literally crying, begging for pain meds. The doctor on call won't give anything until he examines me. In an hour and a half or so. Finally got up and around, and got a heat pack on me side. Back down to a 4 or so in pain. Waiting for the doc.
> 
> Everyone so far is thinking kidney stones, which apparently is one of the worst things and pregnant woman can have, because they can't do anything AT ALL until the baby is delivered - which she's obviously not ready for. So I'm laying in the hospital, in pain, waiting to be seen by a jackass doctor. I miss my OB :(

I hope they give you some answers soon. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Pussy Galore

Fab pic Spiffy - congratulations &#9786;&#65039;

And great news MissyLissy &#128522;

Mariemo - fingers crossed your wait is not too long.. as if you don't have enough on your plate eh :wacko:

Any word from Geralyn??


----------



## cncem

MarieMo7 said:


> Well, I try to be relatively drama-free. Today is not my day.
> 
> Woke up at 3am to severe back/side pain. I tried walking/sitting/bouncing/kneeling, everything made it worse. Heat didn't help. Ice didn't help. Ended up going to the ER. They got me in fluid, Zofran and morphine. The morphine would help for about 20 minutes, then the pain would come back worse! Even with Zofran I threw up 3 times. So then I got to ride an ambulance to L&D at my hospital, 25 minutes away. Had multiple blood draws and urine samples. I found a perfect spot on my side that keeps the pain at about a 3, but then the ultrasound tech came to look at my bladders and kidneys, and it all went to hell.
> 
> I'm literally crying, begging for pain meds. The doctor on call won't give anything until he examines me. In an hour and a half or so. Finally got up and around, and got a heat pack on me side. Back down to a 4 or so in pain. Waiting for the doc.
> 
> Everyone so far is thinking kidney stones, which apparently is one of the worst things and pregnant woman can have, because they can't do anything AT ALL until the baby is delivered - which she's obviously not ready for. So I'm laying in the hospital, in pain, waiting to be seen by a jackass doctor. I miss my OB :([/QUOTE
> 
> I'm so sorry Mariemo, hope they can do something about the pain, maybe its not kidney stones. Feel better lady :hugs:


----------



## apple_20

Oh no mariemo that's awful :( I hope they can do something for the pain x


----------



## Twinklie12

Oh MarieMo, I hope you get some pain relief real soon, that's awful!!!


----------



## Princesskell

Good news missy! Xxx

Oh Mariemo that sounds awful. I hope it's not kidney stones but something they can do something about :hugs xxx

Geralyn must be enjoying newborn cuddles by now?


----------



## MarieMo7

So it was definitely kidney stones. They only found one in the ultrasound though, so they're not sure if I was passing the stones or if there's one just hanging around in there. The on call OB was a jackass. He pissed me and my husband off. Even the nurse said he had horrible bedside manner

They're keeping me overnight. Pain is much better now, I was actually able to cut my dosage in half. Hopefully I'll be pain free and released in the morning! Just in time, because my "sprinkle" is at 2pm tomorrow. 

Now waiting for my next dose of pain meds so I can go to sleep. I miss my daughter :(


----------



## cncem

Aww, I'm sorry it was a kidney stone but at least the pain is better, that's good. And I know how it is to miss your child, I hope you can get some rest and have a great sprinkle tomorrow.


----------



## GeralynB

Sorry to keep you all waiting! Collin David Philip Brennan decided to make an early appearance yesterday at 10:32am after 40 hrs of labor. My water broke wed afternoon at 4:30 pm. Since I was GBS positive I had to go straight to the hospital for iv antibiotics. Contractions didn't start until about 7pm. I labored for 20 hrs naturally using a lot of what we learned in our Bradley class. dh was a big help through it. They then checked me and I was only 4 cm dialated and we decided that pitocin should be started at the suggestion of our midwife. I then opted for an epidural at 1pm the next afternoon. I continued to labor slowly until I was finally fully dialated and ready to push at 7:00 am on 10/17. Collin was born vaginally at 10:32 am on 10/17. 8 lbs 6oz 19 1/2 in long.


----------



## Jalanis22

Congrats geralyn! You guys must be over the moon...cant wait to see a pic of him...congrats again! Big baby as in weight..


----------



## Laylagirl

Congratulations geralyn on the baby boy! Long labor! You're a trooper!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MarieMo7 said:


> So it was definitely kidney stones. They only found one in the ultrasound though, so they're not sure if I was passing the stones or if there's one just hanging around in there. The on call OB was a jackass. He pissed me and my husband off. Even the nurse said he had horrible bedside manner
> 
> They're keeping me overnight. Pain is much better now, I was actually able to cut my dosage in half. Hopefully I'll be pain free and released in the morning! Just in time, because my "sprinkle" is at 2pm tomorrow.
> 
> Now waiting for my next dose of pain meds so I can go to sleep. I miss my daughter :(


Good to hear your not in as much pain. Sorry to hear your doc wasnt nice, is it worth while logging a complaint against him?


----------



## Cangaroo

Congratulations Geralyn!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

GeralynB said:


> Sorry to keep you all waiting! Collin David Philip Brennan decided to make an early appearance yesterday at 10:32am after 40 hrs of labor. My water broke wed afternoon at 4:30 pm. Since I was GBS positive I had to go straight to the hospital for iv antibiotics. Contractions didn't start until about 7pm. I labored for 20 hrs naturally using a lot of what we learned in our Bradley class. dh was a big help through it. They then checked me and I was only 4 cm dialated and we decided that pitocin should be started at the suggestion of our midwife. I then opted for an epidural at 1pm the next afternoon. I continued to labor slowly until I was finally fully dialated and ready to push at 7:00 am on 10/17. Collin was born vaginally at 10:32 am on 10/17. 8 lbs 6oz 19 1/2 in long.


Big congratulations to you! 

How is he doing? Have they tested him for any GBS?


----------



## apple_20

Geralyn: Congrats On your baby boy and well done you for getting through it all! 

Mariemo: hope you can be released soon. Sounds like a very painful experience :(


----------



## laurarebecca1

Congrats Geralyn!! Just seen the picture on Facebook, he is beyond gorgeous!!


----------



## GeralynB

Thanks everyone! He's amazing! We're in love!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Missyann

Congrats, Geralyn! What a cute boy.


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats Geralyn!!!! He is adorable!


----------



## salu_34

Congrats ! He's super cute ! Congrats to you for going through a labour that long - way to go !

Hard to believe we already have 2 babies here and healthy !!

Mariemo: Hope you're feeling better and get to go home and see your daughter soon :)


----------



## Anniebobs

Congratulations geralyn! He's adorable.

Mariemo sorry to hear you've been in so much pain, hopefully you'll be feeling well enough for your sprinkle now though


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hes cute geralyn! 

Got pool up getting it a clean today :D birth box is all ready and sorted, has bag of supplies from hospital which when i looked through made me feel bit anxious probably because im not a fan of needles haha. Think i just need to buy few big towels for me and something to wear im sorted. 
Trying to get hubby to dig out fairy lights to put up, thinking it would give the room a more relaxing effect.


----------



## mandaa1220

Congrats Geralyn! He's super adorable!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Congrats Geralyn! Beautiful pic and some labour!! &#128522;


----------



## MarieMo7

Congrats Geralyn, he's beautiful!!!


----------



## MissyLissy

Aww! Congrats, Geralyn! He is super cute! And congrats on making it through a 40 hour labor!! Egads! You kind of down played it, but I'm sure that wasn't fun. Haha. Good job, momma!


----------



## tracilacy

Congrats geralyn! He's adorable!


----------



## Traveling mom

Congrats Geralyn! He's a cutie! This makes me realize I should finish up everything that needs to be done! I've noticed lately I'm having lower back pains, wondering if he is getting ready. Yikes!


----------



## Selaphyna

congrats Geralyn, he's adorable


----------



## DissySunshine

Congratulations to you and your family, Geralyn! His little wisps of hair are sooooo sweet!!


----------



## busytulip

Mariemo, hope you are feeling much better and at least have pain under control.

Congrats again Geralyn! Did I read that right, nearly 3 hours of pushing on top of 40 hours of labor. Holy Moly-praying you are getting some much needed rest. :hugs:


----------



## apple_20

38 weeks today, 

Must be a sign your ready when it goes from 'oh my god only two weeks till she's due' to 'omg 2 whole weeks before they'll do a sweep' 

I'm just keeping busy it should go faster that way.


----------



## MarieMo7

Just got home from the hospital. Acutely aware of every pinch and pain now. Ugh. 
But happy to be home with my family :)
Just in time to take a quick shower, slap on some makeup, and go to my sprinkle!


----------



## ab75

Congratulations Geralyn. Collin is gorgeous xx


----------



## Princesskell

Awwwwwwww Geralyn he is so cute! Well done you,that is a heck of a birth journey. I hope you can somehow get some rest over these newborn days :wacko: xxx

Mariemo, I'm glad you're home. Enjoy your sprinkle and get well soon xxx


----------



## cncem

Congrats Geralyn, he is gorgeous I'm so happy for you!! And wow a 40 hour marathon labor, your my hero! I can't imagine going through that. Makes my previous 12 hour labor with epi the whole time look like a cake walk.


----------



## cncem

Mariemo I'm glad your home, enjoy your sprinkle!


----------



## DissySunshine

Anyone else get a racing heart with BH contractions? It's often the only way I know I'm having them, but man is it uncomfortable! Like my heart is being squeezed. Doctors weren't concerned, and I guess I'm lucky to at least have some kind of tip-off on the contractions.


----------



## MarieMo7

DissySunshine said:


> Anyone else get a racing heart with BH contractions? It's often the only way I know I'm having them, but man is it uncomfortable! Like my heart is being squeezed. Doctors weren't concerned, and I guess I'm lucky to at least have some kind of tip-off on the contractions.

That's how mine feel. My chest gets tight and I feel out of breath as they're coming on.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

240 hours to go!!!!


----------



## mandaa1220

hopefulfor1st said:


> 240 hours to go!!!!

starting early with the hour countdown, huh? lol 

That's so exciting! It must be crazy to KNOW when you're baby is coming!


----------



## mandaa1220

We had my baby shower yesterday! So glad that we are finally able to get everything sorted and situated for the little man's arrival. We did so much this weekend in preparation for his arrival - lots of returns, shopping, organizing, cleaning, etc. Nursery is almost all set!

I've been having lots of pain in my vagina area -- it feels like sore almost. I think he's really starting to forcefully sit there and push down!
 



Attached Files:







32 to 36 Week Bump Comparison 2.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Selaphyna

MarieMo, how'd your sprinkle go and how are you feeling?


I've felt like crap the last few days, contractions and BH coming and going. Nothing regular to be able to time. I have my first biophysical tomorrow, NST afterwards, and doctor's appointment afterwards. Part of me is just ready for him to come, I'm tired of being miserable. I never felt any of this with DS1. And of course HB is still horrible.

OH has been in pain last few days too. He started getting pain in his jaw on Friday. Today, he's got swelling now, and I hate when he's got this (happens a few times a year), only because I can't do anything to help him or alleviate the pain for him.

So today we both has spent the better part of the day in bed, just relaxing and watching tv. lol.


----------



## salu_34

My BH just make me feel uncomfortable. They're still sporadic and don't last very long. 

OH and I went to a local pumpkin patch to get our Halloween pumpkins. We did a corn maze and had to stop it early because my pelvic area was in pain. But we did get some nice pumpkins !

Nursery is 90% done. We just need to make a run to drop stuff off at the thrift store tomorrow night and I can finally get everything else in. I still need to buy a rug and table lamp for the room. 

First day of Mat Leave starts tomorrow. I'm going to go stir crazy - that or clean the entire house lol.


----------



## Missyann

MarieMo7 said:


> DissySunshine said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else get a racing heart with BH contractions? It's often the only way I know I'm having them, but man is it uncomfortable! Like my heart is being squeezed. Doctors weren't concerned, and I guess I'm lucky to at least have some kind of tip-off on the contractions.
> 
> That's how mine feel. My chest gets tight and I feel out of breath as they're coming on.Click to expand...

Mine have been like that for the last few days. I was just about to google it, actually. Glad to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## MarieMo7

Feeling better. Going to work from home this week and take it easy, though. 

Sprinkle was great! It was a small get-together but I got to spend time with some great friends, and got some cute things (mostly clothes!) for Reese. It was just nice to enjoy some girl time :)


----------



## Jalanis22

After this upcoming dr appt on tuesday i will have one more dr appt left and thats it! I cant wait these BH and random contractions are painful and want to be over it. My pelvic pain during the nights are the worse it feels like if i have a huge cut or something...not to mention that since im constipated sometimes i take long in the rr well today as i was in the rr as soon as i got up from the toilet, it felt like if i had a huge wide gap open in between my legs...


----------



## eyemom

I had one horrific experience with constipation after I started supplementing iron. After that I started a magnesium supplement at night before bed. And upped my fiber. Helped tremendously! 

I don't think I've posted my congrats yet to the ladies who have had their babies! Perfection! Well done, mamas!


----------



## Laylagirl

Maternity tour this wednesday.... Nothing too exciting over here..


----------



## apple_20

My BH make me breathless too. They came roughly every 7 mins last night for hours with period like ache pains. Then they just disappeared. BH are very annoying when they go regular (ish) only gets your hopes up!

I'm jealous of anyone on maternity leave without a toddler. Please make the most of it!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My BH are evil! It totally goes against the advice that is given online.


----------



## MissyLissy

I woke up this morning to my FOURTH ocular migraine in two weeks and fifth since starting the third tri. Usually I get an occular migraine maybe once a year, if that. I've brought it up to my OB after each migraine/visual disturbance but she keeps brushing them off as being hormone related or telling me I'm likely dehydrated (which is probably true). But still... They are scary and getting pretty frequent. I really, really hope they are just a late term pregnancy side affect and go away after I give birth and nothing else is going on.


----------



## salu_34

I'm now on my weekly OB appointments starting next week. Time is flying !

Had my Group B swab today, so will find out the results next week.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

salu_34 said:


> I'm now on my weekly OB appointments starting next week. Time is flying !
> 
> Had my Group B swab today, so will find out the results next week.

Is it a standard test to have where you are?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MissyLissy said:


> I woke up this morning to my FOURTH ocular migraine in two weeks and fifth since starting the third tri. Usually I get an occular migraine maybe once a year, if that. I've brought it up to my OB after each migraine/visual disturbance but she keeps brushing them off as being hormone related or telling me I'm likely dehydrated (which is probably true). But still... They are scary and getting pretty frequent. I really, really hope they are just a late term pregnancy side affect and go away after I give birth and nothing else is going on.

Sorry to hear that, i hope your migraine has lifted. Ive had a lot bad headaches this pregnancy which im not use to.


----------



## salu_34

MummyToAmberx said:


> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> I'm now on my weekly OB appointments starting next week. Time is flying !
> 
> Had my Group B swab today, so will find out the results next week.
> 
> Is it a standard test to have where you are?Click to expand...

Ya between 35-38 weeks they will do a swab. If you test positive, they have to give you an IV drip during labour. Not harmful to the mother but when baby passes through the birth canal it could infect them.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

salu_34 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> I'm now on my weekly OB appointments starting next week. Time is flying !
> 
> Had my Group B swab today, so will find out the results next week.
> 
> Is it a standard test to have where you are?Click to expand...
> 
> Ya between 35-38 weeks they will do a swab. If you test positive, they have to give you an IV drip during labour. Not harmful to the mother but when baby passes through the birth canal it could infect them.Click to expand...


I had positive at 14w but wouldnt of agreed to test if i had known. I have declined IV unless certain situations happen.


----------



## DragonflyWing

SPD/PGP is especially bad right now. Last night I almost couldn't make it through grocery shopping, every step was agony. Getting in and out of the car was super painful. The two small steps into my house were almost impossible. DH had to bring in all the groceries because I just couldn't make my legs and hips work! I had a hard time sleeping, because I couldn't stay in one position for long before it started to hurt, and then turning over was so difficult and painful. Thankfully, I'm working at home today, so I'm sitting with the heating pad on, hoping that Tylenol will do something for a change.

35 week bump picture! 4 weeks to go!
 



Attached Files:







35weeks.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Princesskell

hopefulfor1st said:


> 240 hours to go!!!!

 eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!! :happydance: you could be next hopeful! Xxxx



mandaa1220 said:


> We had my baby shower yesterday! So glad that we are finally able to get everything sorted and situated for the little man's arrival. We did so much this weekend in preparation for his arrival - lots of returns, shopping, organizing, cleaning, etc. Nursery is almost all set!
> 
> I've been having lots of pain in my vagina area -- it feels like sore almost. I think he's really starting to forcefully sit there and push down!

 lovely progress pics xxx



DragonflyWing said:


> SPD/PGP is especially bad right now. Last night I almost couldn't make it through grocery shopping, every step was agony. Getting in and out of the car was super painful. The two small steps into my house were almost impossible. DH had to bring in all the groceries because I just couldn't make my legs and hips work! I had a hard time sleeping, because I couldn't stay in one position for long before it started to hurt, and then turning over was so difficult and painful. Thankfully, I'm working at home today, so I'm sitting with the heating pad on, hoping that Tylenol will do something for a change.
> 
> 35 week bump picture! 4 weeks to go!

cute bump, sorry you're in so much pain :hugs:


Sorry to all the mummies feeling so uncomfortable. We are all nearly there, we just have to ride out this last worst bit.

I agree with whoever said to enjoy mat leave without a toddler, it is totally not the same to be off work running round after a little ball of energy! I want to make these last weeks so fun too, to really make the most of having just her. 

I was full of energy this morning and even cleaned the bathroom in my underwear! I feel bump has dropped a bit today and like someone else mentioned I do feel like baby is almost falling out each time I go to the toilet or sit down!! :wacko: xxx


----------



## Selaphyna

spent about 3 hours at the hospital/doctor's this morning. Started with my biophysical and Pickle was being stubborn and didn't want to move at first, even though he was moving on the drive over there. When I got up from that, I felt a bit light headed from laying on my back. 

I then went up to L&D for my NST. BP was 143/98 when I first got there, so they had me lay on my left side for the testing. He was really stubborn or sleepy today because he didn't move as much but hb was great. Not sure if I was having contractions. I did feel a few, but I wasn't facing the machine so I don't know. She then took my bp, it was 127/82.

I then go down to my doctor's office, and first bp reading they get is 138/96. She then takes my bp by manual cuff, and it's now 152/96. They do have it noted in my chart that if I lay on my side by BP is fine. I also got my flu shot today. Figured what the hell, I'm off work, so if I feel crappy, I can feel crappy in the comfort of home. Anyway, my doctor comes in, and measures me, and listens to heart. She also talks about how she doesn't want to induce me, because of unsure if conditions are favorable (even though the week before the other doctor already checked and seems like if they were to induce me now, I'd progress nicely, but I understand where she is coming from and happy for that). She sent me back down to outpatient to get blood work done (cbc and two other tests), and wanted me to come back on Thursday. She said she will check me on Thursday to see if I'm dilated or have thinning (anymore than what it was last week). 


Missy, I hope the headache goes away soon. :(


----------



## MissyLissy

MummyToAmberx said:


> MissyLissy said:
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning to my FOURTH ocular migraine in two weeks and fifth since starting the third tri. Usually I get an occular migraine maybe once a year, if that. I've brought it up to my OB after each migraine/visual disturbance but she keeps brushing them off as being hormone related or telling me I'm likely dehydrated (which is probably true). But still... They are scary and getting pretty frequent. I really, really hope they are just a late term pregnancy side affect and go away after I give birth and nothing else is going on.
> 
> Sorry to hear that, i hope your migraine has lifted. Ive had a lot bad headaches this pregnancy which im not use to.Click to expand...

Thanks. They aren't painful. It's visual disturbances- a blinking aura, pieces of my vision missing or distorted. They come out of no where with no warning. They usually last about 15 minutes, and them I'm sometimes left with a mild headache, but most of the time I feel fine. It's more scary than anything. Like I said, these ocular migraines are somewhat normal for me, I'll get them once a year or so, but four times in a week and a half is highly unusual for me and slightly disturbing. I really, really hope my OB is right and they are just being triggered by hormones/lack of sleep/dehydration and they go away when the babies are born. 

I'm getting tested for group b step tomorrow even though I'm having a c-section. Fun times!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

DragonflyWing said:


> SPD/PGP is especially bad right now. Last night I almost couldn't make it through grocery shopping, every step was agony. Getting in and out of the car was super painful. The two small steps into my house were almost impossible. DH had to bring in all the groceries because I just couldn't make my legs and hips work! I had a hard time sleeping, because I couldn't stay in one position for long before it started to hurt, and then turning over was so difficult and painful. Thankfully, I'm working at home today, so I'm sitting with the heating pad on, hoping that Tylenol will do something for a change.
> 
> 35 week bump picture! 4 weeks to go!

I was told to put carrier bag on car seat so it makes it easier to slide around. 
Sleeping and comfortable are 2 words i cant use in same sentence haha pain on pubic bone brings tears to my eyes when its time to pee in the night some nights am up 4 times.


----------



## salu_34

Every time I get up to pee in the middle of the night, OH always asks me if I'm okay lol. The grunting and whining wakes him up. I have to hold on to the head board to help me up lol.

I am enjoying my mat leave with no kids lol. I just get super bored really fas. And I know if I go out I'll spend money I don't have !


----------



## MissyLissy

Selaphyna said:


> spent about 3 hours at the hospital/doctor's this morning. Started with my biophysical and Pickle was being stubborn and didn't want to move at first, even though he was moving on the drive over there. When I got up from that, I felt a bit light headed from laying on my back.
> 
> I then went up to L&D for my NST. BP was 143/98 when I first got there, so they had me lay on my left side for the testing. He was really stubborn or sleepy today because he didn't move as much but hb was great. Not sure if I was having contractions. I did feel a few, but I wasn't facing the machine so I don't know. She then took my bp, it was 127/82.
> 
> I then go down to my doctor's office, and first bp reading they get is 138/96. She then takes my bp by manual cuff, and it's now 152/96. They do have it noted in my chart that if I lay on my side by BP is fine. I also got my flu shot today. Figured what the hell, I'm off work, so if I feel crappy, I can feel crappy in the comfort of home. Anyway, my doctor comes in, and measures me, and listens to heart. She also talks about how she doesn't want to induce me, because of unsure if conditions are favorable (even though the week before the other doctor already checked and seems like if they were to induce me now, I'd progress nicely, but I understand where she is coming from and happy for that). She sent me back down to outpatient to get blood work done (cbc and two other tests), and wanted me to come back on Thursday. She said she will check me on Thursday to see if I'm dilated or have thinning (anymore than what it was last week).
> 
> 
> Missy, I hope the headache goes away soon. :(

If anything serious is brewing with your blood pressure, the pre-eclampsia blood panel your doctor ordered will catch it. I totally get your frustration with the 3+ hour doctor appointments. I had two like that last week, and I'm guessing I'll have 2 more marathon doc appointments this week too (labs, blood pressure checks, NSTs, biophysical profiles, AFI checks). Honestly, I feel mostly fine- I'm still moving around well for the most part and I feel pretty good. But the way my doctor's are treating me, I feel like I'm super high risk or something! They just need to cover their bases and make sure moms and babies are happy and healthy. Just take it one day at a time! :flower:


And yes, I'm TOTALLY taking advantage of these last 2 weeks that I have (or however long I'm given) without work and child free. I pretty much know in 14 days or less my life will never be the same again, so I better enjoy some couch potato time now while I can! Haha! But, I also hear you Salu. I've been done with my job for a week now, and I potentially have up to two more weeks work/child free before babies. It's easy to get a bit stir crazy, and if I go out I'm definitely tempted to spend money I don't have. I'll be paid for the next month and a half or so because all my built up vacation time is coming my way, but I need to keep reminding myself every time I want to spend money- "one income, 2 extra people- you are poor!!!" Lol


----------



## cncem

MissyLissy said:


> I woke up this morning to my FOURTH ocular migraine in two weeks and fifth since starting the third tri. Usually I get an occular migraine maybe once a year, if that. I've brought it up to my OB after each migraine/visual disturbance but she keeps brushing them off as being hormone related or telling me I'm likely dehydrated (which is probably true). But still... They are scary and getting pretty frequent. I really, really hope they are just a late term pregnancy side affect and go away after I give birth and nothing else is going on.

Missy, I hope everything is ok and those are just hormone related. I wouldn't wish migraines on my worst enemy they are awful, I used to get them but havn't had one in a while knockwood.


----------



## MarieMo7

My husband gets ocular migraines on occasion. Not often, but his doctor also told him it was at least in part due to dehydration. When I was in the hospital this weekend they gave me a water bottle that holds 32 ounces. I've decided my goal is to finish 3 of those a day...and if I get through 2, that's my bare minimum. Good to have a stretch goal, though ;)

Ladies, I'm worried about the status of my VBAC. My OB is 100% supportive of it. But I found out this weekend (after dealing with the doucebag on-call OB, who is part of my doctor's practice) that most of the OBs in the practice do not do VBACs. There are 2, _maybe_ 3 that do, including my OB. So if I go into labor and my doctor isn't there, they can require me to have a c-section. That, or refuse "against medical advice" and have no one to deliver my baby, or have to find another hospital. I'm going to discuss with my doctor on Wednesday, to get her thoughts on it, but I'm concerned that it's not going to happen. 

I don't mind another c-section, really. But I haven't experienced going into labor. I'd like to experience that, as long as it doesn't put my baby into danger. If anyone told me that there was a GOOD medical why I shouldn't have a VBAC, I'd understand and would happily sign up for my surgery. But a VBAC poses no additional risk or threat than a repeat c-section, at least for me and my baby in my current medical condition, so shouldn't I be allowed to try? Ugh. I didn't realize until now that it would be this complicated.


----------



## Laylagirl

Cncem- what are you plans for your birthday next week? Anything exciting? How have you been feeling? Braxton hicks have been getting be this time around... Lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

MissyLissy said:


> I woke up this morning to my FOURTH ocular migraine in two weeks and fifth since starting the third tri. Usually I get an occular migraine maybe once a year, if that. I've brought it up to my OB after each migraine/visual disturbance but she keeps brushing them off as being hormone related or telling me I'm likely dehydrated (which is probably true). But still... They are scary and getting pretty frequent. I really, really hope they are just a late term pregnancy side affect and go away after I give birth and nothing else is going on.



Omg I had this 4 days in a row last week! Was worried it was my Bp but it was fine. Hospital said must be eyesight. Went to optometrist and they scanned back of eye all was fine. Gp said it's obv pregnancy related and baby would be here before we could carry out testing anyway :/ very scary, I get a big circle in my focal point with wavy lines and blurring and can only see out of my peripheral. When I took a pic of myself staring straight ahead eyes kept spasming to side.


----------



## Jalanis22

Dr appt in the a.m lets see where my weight is at...hopefully not bad and hopefully some good news regarding dilation


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Feeling so sickly all through the night and still am. Im getting burning fire feeling on my pubis. Rest day for me .


----------



## MissyLissy

hopefulfor1st said:


> MissyLissy said:
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning to my FOURTH ocular migraine in two weeks and fifth since starting the third tri. Usually I get an occular migraine maybe once a year, if that. I've brought it up to my OB after each migraine/visual disturbance but she keeps brushing them off as being hormone related or telling me I'm likely dehydrated (which is probably true). But still... They are scary and getting pretty frequent. I really, really hope they are just a late term pregnancy side affect and go away after I give birth and nothing else is going on.
> 
> 
> 
> Omg I had this 4 days in a row last week! Was worried it was my Bp but it was fine. Hospital said must be eyesight. Went to optometrist and they scanned back of eye all was fine. Gp said it's obv pregnancy related and baby would be here before we could carry out testing anyway :/ very scary, I get a big circle in my focal point with wavy lines and blurring and can only see out of my peripheral. When I took a pic of myself staring straight ahead eyes kept spasming to side.Click to expand...

Glad I'm not the only one. In my case, it's a blinking aura and I have missing pieces in my peripheral vision. I'm going to chalk it up to pregnancy hormones/dehydration just like my OB says and if it's not better after the babies come, then I'll go see an opthamologist. 

Ladies, it's about 2am here and I'm up with major cramps. TMI, but it kind of feels like I need to take a BM but can't, or like bad menstrual cramps or extremely bad gas. I'm starting to wonder if they are contractions, though I can't really tell when/if one ends and the other begins. I don't want to wake up my hubby because he has a REALLY important/busy day at work tomorrow and I don't want to disturb him, especially if I'm just constipated or something and this turns out to be nothing. I have a normal doctor appointment at 8am, but omg, really starting to wonder if I should be taking this more seriously and call L&D or something. I pretty much gave up on sleep and I'm sitting upright on the couch because that's the only position I'm getting any sort of relief.


----------



## ab75

Missy, wake up hubby and phone l&d. Thats what I felt like with dd2, just an uncomfortable feeling, then my waters popped. Good luck xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MissyLissy said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissyLissy said:
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning to my FOURTH ocular migraine in two weeks and fifth since starting the third tri. Usually I get an occular migraine maybe once a year, if that. I've brought it up to my OB after each migraine/visual disturbance but she keeps brushing them off as being hormone related or telling me I'm likely dehydrated (which is probably true). But still... They are scary and getting pretty frequent. I really, really hope they are just a late term pregnancy side affect and go away after I give birth and nothing else is going on.
> 
> 
> 
> Omg I had this 4 days in a row last week! Was worried it was my Bp but it was fine. Hospital said must be eyesight. Went to optometrist and they scanned back of eye all was fine. Gp said it's obv pregnancy related and baby would be here before we could carry out testing anyway :/ very scary, I get a big circle in my focal point with wavy lines and blurring and can only see out of my peripheral. When I took a pic of myself staring straight ahead eyes kept spasming to side.Click to expand...
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one. In my case, it's a blinking aura and I have missing pieces in my peripheral vision. I'm going to chalk it up to pregnancy hormones/dehydration just like my OB says and if it's not better after the babies come, then I'll go see an opthamologist.
> 
> Ladies, it's about 2am here and I'm up with major cramps. TMI, but it kind of feels like I need to take a BM but can't, or like bad menstrual cramps or extremely bad gas. I'm starting to wonder if they are contractions, though I can't really tell when/if one ends and the other begins. I don't want to wake up my hubby because he has a REALLY important/busy day at work tomorrow and I don't want to disturb him, especially if I'm just constipated or something and this turns out to be nothing. I have a normal doctor appointment at 8am, but omg, really starting to wonder if I should be taking this more seriously and call L&D or something. I pretty much gave up on sleep and I'm sitting upright on the couch because that's the only position I'm getting any sort of relief.Click to expand...

As your carrying twins id deffo give them a call and get some advice. 

Ive had what youve described a few times now it isnt contractions but for some women it can be. Get up.and have a walk around, do some squatting.


----------



## apple_20

Mariemo I'm so sorry all the doctors aren't supportive of your vbac. I really can't get over that system of if 'your' doctor isn't there you are forced to do what another random doctor prefers?! Here it will almost definitely be a random doctor/ midwife but they look at the notes from your consultant and will act on them. Uk is also very pro vbac from what I have experienced.

My theory is a vbac is cheaper than a c-section so nhs will encourage the cheaper way where as they get paid more for a c-section in USA so they will have little motivation to avoid it.

Missy I think a phone call to l&d wouldn't hurt even of you don't wake OH up yet.

Also my PGP has got really bad last night sat on an ice pack for relief got so stressed imagining weeks more of it!


----------



## junbait

Anyone else due early November and seeing signs of early labor already?


----------



## sandilion

Hey all! You all have probably forgotten me now as i barely get a chance to log on now days! But i hope you're all well and how exciting were all pretty close now! I can't believe I have made it to full term this time round... I had DS at 32+2.... its so surreal making it his far this time.:happydance:



MummyToAmberx said:


> Feeling so sickly all through the night and still am. Im getting burning fire feeling on my pubis. Rest day for me .

You poor thing you have had such a rough time with the damn sickness. Definitely take it easy if you can love. I still get bouts of MS ... its just horrible. 

*Missy *please call in! Wake up hubby and give them a call. Its sounding like something is definitely up. Let us know how you go!


----------



## sandilion

junbait said:


> Anyone else due early November and seeing signs of early labor already?


I am due on the 11th and been getting more frequent BH lately... not sure if that's a sign though.


----------



## apple_20

I've been getting more BH but I'm not convinced they mean anything is happening soon.


----------



## cncem

Laylagirl said:


> Cncem- what are you plans for your birthday next week? Anything exciting? How have you been feeling? Braxton hicks have been getting be this time around... Lol

No plans, I stopped having birthdays at 28 lol. I've been feeling good for the most part, I do have frequent BH contractions but they're not too painful. I am ready to have her though, I'm getting kind of tired of worrying about how my blood sugar might affect her. And I'm so over taking loads of medicine and poking my fingers 4 times a day. How are you feeling? Any plans for Monday?


----------



## Twinklie12

We are definitely in the final throes of pregnancy here! Congrats to those who have had their beautiful babies, so exciting that is has begun for us! Sorry to those who are feeling poorly. I can definitely relate on some level. 

I'm going to have to ask the doctor to check for pre-e at my appointment this Friday. My hands and feet got WAY more swollen starting last week, and I gained a ton of weight (like 6 pounds in a week). I totally have cankles and sausage feet, so I've resorted to wearing flip flops at work knowing that no one will say anything to the pregnant lady. :) I do also get little spots in my vision in the mornigns some times. No bad head aches thought. My carpal tunnel is really, really bad. My hands are numb and tingly like 23 hours of every day. I wake up at night and they are throbbing, I'm in so much pain I have to get up and go ice them for 20 minutes. Then when I wake up again they are throbbing again. I tried propping my hands up last night but I couldn't find a position like that where my back didn't hurt. Sigh. I feel so pathetic, normally if there's an issue I either suck it up or solve it, but I feel like the only solution to my carpal tunnel is having the baby, and that's 5 weeks away (plus or minus 2 weeks). UGH. There's so much I want to do still for getting the house ready and such, but it ALL involves using my hands obviously. And at work I am typing and using the computer mouse all day. I'm starting to actually consider my OB's reccommendation last time that if it gets real bad, consider if my primary doctor will put me on short term disability off of work before the baby comes. But I feel guilty leaving work in the lurch!


----------



## DragonflyWing

Missy- I hope your pain subsided and you were able to get some rest. Either that or your babies are here! Looking forward to your update.

As for me, I'm craving chocolate milk something fierce. Damn you, GD!!


----------



## junbait

apple_20 said:


> I've been getting more BH but I'm not convinced they mean anything is happening soon.




sandilion said:


> junbait said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else due early November and seeing signs of early labor already?
> 
> 
> I am due on the 11th and been getting more frequent BH lately... not sure if that's a sign though.Click to expand...

I've been getting BH since 36 weeks, but had my bloody show/lost mucus plug yesterday afternoon. Since yesterday evening I've been having very mild period cramps that come and go. Doc has no problem if baby arrives now, in fact she said at my appointment on Friday to be prepared for an early baby based on my cervix and dilation.

So I was wondering if any November moms are going to end up being October moms, like it looks like I might.


----------



## Twinklie12

Missy, hope you can let us know how it's going...thinking of you!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

junbait said:


> Anyone else due early November and seeing signs of early labor already?

Yeah, but all teasing at this end just like my other babies haha.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

sandilion said:


> Hey all! You all have probably forgotten me now as i barely get a chance to log on now days! But i hope you're all well and how exciting were all pretty close now! I can't believe I have made it to full term this time round... I had DS at 32+2.... its so surreal making it his far this time.:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Feeling so sickly all through the night and still am. Im getting burning fire feeling on my pubis. Rest day for me .
> 
> You poor thing you have had such a rough time with the damn sickness. Definitely take it easy if you can love. I still get bouts of MS ... its just horrible.
> 
> *Missy *please call in! Wake up hubby and give them a call. Its sounding like something is definitely up. Let us know how you go!Click to expand...

Thanks, i certainly drew the short straw this time haha. At this stage i dont think baby bum or feet help you much in this situation. Hope yours is only mild when it comes on.


----------



## Selaphyna

junbait said:


> Anyone else due early November and seeing signs of early labor already?


All I've had is pain/pressure that comes in go in pelvic area. Some contractions in lower back that radiates to front, but that doesn't happen often, and lots and lots of BH. Nothing regular or timeable though. We are hoping he stays in for at least another week, and then after that I hope he comes on his own, because doctor isn't letting me go past Nov 4th (which is what they have my due date in as).


----------



## Selaphyna

Has anyone else lost weight in last few weeks? I've been losing weight. As of yesterday, I weighed 4lbs less than I did the week before. And the only difference between the two days would have been shoes. This week I was wearing light weight top, jean capris that weren't extremely heavy and flip flops. Last week, I had work top on (light weight), and black slacks (not too heavy), but work shoes on. I've been weighing myself at home, and yeah I've lost weight. Everything is okay with Pickle, so doctor isn't concerned, but OH is worried (of course), and I just find it odd.


----------



## busytulip

Selaphyna- losing weight is completely normal. I've lost weight the last few appointments as well. I guess the amount of amniotic fluid gets lower and some moms just find it more difficult to eat with baby crowding their tummies. If your doc isn't worried, I wouldn't worry either.

It will be exciting to see who will deliver next, it sounds like several ladies are close.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Selaphyna said:


> Has anyone else lost weight in last few weeks? I've been losing weight. As of yesterday, I weighed 4lbs less than I did the week before. And the only difference between the two days would have been shoes. This week I was wearing light weight top, jean capris that weren't extremely heavy and flip flops. Last week, I had work top on (light weight), and black slacks (not too heavy), but work shoes on. I've been weighing myself at home, and yeah I've lost weight. Everything is okay with Pickle, so doctor isn't concerned, but OH is worried (of course), and I just find it odd.

That is considered to be another 'labour sign' to some. Ive never lost weight personally, i gain like no tomorrow lol


----------



## cncem

OMG, so I just got back from my OB and she wants me to pick a date between Oct 29th and Nov 1st to schedule the induction!! Talked to my hubby about it and we decided Nov 1st, which is a Sat, that way we can take the kids trick or treating and my mom can come over and stay with the kids on Sat, that is 11 days from now, wow just wow. Maybe she made a mistake in the days because I'll be 37 +3, that is just 4 days shy of 38 weeks. I'm kindof in shock right now, and just wow.


----------



## cncem

Selaphyna said:


> Has anyone else lost weight in last few weeks? I've been losing weight. As of yesterday, I weighed 4lbs less than I did the week before. And the only difference between the two days would have been shoes. This week I was wearing light weight top, jean capris that weren't extremely heavy and flip flops. Last week, I had work top on (light weight), and black slacks (not too heavy), but work shoes on. I've been weighing myself at home, and yeah I've lost weight. Everything is okay with Pickle, so doctor isn't concerned, but OH is worried (of course), and I just find it odd.

Sel, I've lost 6 pounds in the last 2 weeks, doc said that is great, nothing to be worried about.


----------



## MarieMo7

Twinklie, when is your next dr's appointment? I would definitely be concerned with your symptoms. If it is pre-e, you will likely be put on bedrest until they induce you, which could be early, like 37 weeks or so. I would talk to your boss NOW about it - and maybe work from home as much as possible to limit the amount of energy you're expending. I know you only have 2 more weeks at the office, but I would say the more you can do from home, the more likely they are to be able to keep you longer without you having to be completely off of work!


----------



## cncem

Twinklie12 said:


> We are definitely in the final throes of pregnancy here! Congrats to those who have had their beautiful babies, so exciting that is has begun for us! Sorry to those who are feeling poorly. I can definitely relate on some level.
> 
> I'm going to have to ask the doctor to check for pre-e at my appointment this Friday. My hands and feet got WAY more swollen starting last week, and I gained a ton of weight (like 6 pounds in a week). I totally have cankles and sausage feet, so I've resorted to wearing flip flops at work knowing that no one will say anything to the pregnant lady. :) I do also get little spots in my vision in the mornigns some times. No bad head aches thought. My carpal tunnel is really, really bad. My hands are numb and tingly like 23 hours of every day. I wake up at night and they are throbbing, I'm in so much pain I have to get up and go ice them for 20 minutes. Then when I wake up again they are throbbing again. I tried propping my hands up last night but I couldn't find a position like that where my back didn't hurt. Sigh. I feel so pathetic, normally if there's an issue I either suck it up or solve it, but I feel like the only solution to my carpal tunnel is having the baby, and that's 5 weeks away (plus or minus 2 weeks). UGH. There's so much I want to do still for getting the house ready and such, but it ALL involves using my hands obviously. And at work I am typing and using the computer mouse all day. I'm starting to actually consider my OB's reccommendation last time that if it gets real bad, consider if my primary doctor will put me on short term disability off of work before the baby comes. But I feel guilty leaving work in the lurch!

Twinklie, do you wear wrist braces at night? The ones with the metal bars along your wrist. I've been wearing them for several months and they do help. I've also been using thermacare heat wraps underneath the braces and it helps tremendously. I take a back one and cut it along the middle then cut the sides off that wrap around you and I'm left with two neat squares of the thermal oval things to put along my wrists under the braces. They don't get too hot cause the ovals are not exposed to air. I also will put bengay or icy hot on my wrists during the day, it really helps if they start aching during the day if I'm on the computer or using my hands alot. You might try those things.


----------



## DissySunshine

So I've been planning on formula feeding from the start with my little lady, and have signed up with multiple brands online hoping for samples. Boy, did I get them! 
I now have about 4 large-sized containers of Similac and quite a few Enfamil as well. For ladies that have formula-fed before, which did you prefer? I know better than to mix the formulas and to stick with just one, and I also know that what I may stock up on may not be what agrees with my baby's digestion. Just kind of curious about your experiences!


----------



## cncem

DragonflyWing said:


> As for me, I'm craving chocolate milk something fierce. Damn you, GD!!

I feel your pain girlfriend. My son's birthday was last week and I got to stare longingly at his chocolate cake for a week before the kids finished it off.


----------



## Twinklie12

cncem said:


> Twinklie12 said:
> 
> 
> We are definitely in the final throes of pregnancy here! Congrats to those who have had their beautiful babies, so exciting that is has begun for us! Sorry to those who are feeling poorly. I can definitely relate on some level.
> 
> I'm going to have to ask the doctor to check for pre-e at my appointment this Friday. My hands and feet got WAY more swollen starting last week, and I gained a ton of weight (like 6 pounds in a week). I totally have cankles and sausage feet, so I've resorted to wearing flip flops at work knowing that no one will say anything to the pregnant lady. :) I do also get little spots in my vision in the mornigns some times. No bad head aches thought. My carpal tunnel is really, really bad. My hands are numb and tingly like 23 hours of every day. I wake up at night and they are throbbing, I'm in so much pain I have to get up and go ice them for 20 minutes. Then when I wake up again they are throbbing again. I tried propping my hands up last night but I couldn't find a position like that where my back didn't hurt. Sigh. I feel so pathetic, normally if there's an issue I either suck it up or solve it, but I feel like the only solution to my carpal tunnel is having the baby, and that's 5 weeks away (plus or minus 2 weeks). UGH. There's so much I want to do still for getting the house ready and such, but it ALL involves using my hands obviously. And at work I am typing and using the computer mouse all day. I'm starting to actually consider my OB's reccommendation last time that if it gets real bad, consider if my primary doctor will put me on short term disability off of work before the baby comes. But I feel guilty leaving work in the lurch!
> 
> Twinklie, do you wear wrist braces at night? The ones with the metal bars along your wrist. I've been wearing them for several months and they do help. I've also been using thermacare heat wraps underneath the braces and it helps tremendously. I take a back one and cut it along the middle then cut the sides off that wrap around you and I'm left with two neat squares of the thermal oval things to put along my wrists under the braces. They don't get too hot cause the ovals are not exposed to air. I also will put bengay or icy hot on my wrists during the day, it really helps if they start aching during the day if I'm on the computer or using my hands alot. You might try those things.Click to expand...


Yes I started wearing the wrist braces with the bars at night about a month ago. I'm not sure if they help or not, but since I still wake up with throbbing pain, I think my swelling is just too much for my wrists to handle at this point! I did make an appiontment with my primary care doctor for Friday, and I called my OB about my potential pre-e symptoms. I bet it's nothing, but worth checking out.


----------



## MissyLissy

Well... I never ended up calling L&D last night, but I did have a marathon 4 hour doctor appointment this morning. Basically the NST picked up some contractions, but nothing major. I'm also only 1 cm dilated. The ultrasound tech spent a lot of time going over my placentas asking if I felt pain (looking for an abruption). And... Basically everything is inconclusive. My doctor said she can't rule out and wouldn't be surprised if this is early labor for me, but she can't tell me for sure that's what is going on either. I'm still in pain. It feels like constant period cramps, bad gas, or like I need to take a BM and can't. I was sent home with orders to rest, drink lots of water and call back right away if the pain intensifies, or if the pain starts to get into a pattern and I have more than 5 in an hour. Oy. It's all so confusing. I really don't know what I'm looking for or when I should be worried. FTM problems. Dissy, does this sound like what you were/are sort of dealing with? Very frustrating.


Twinklie, I would most definitely ask your doctor to check you for pre-eclampsia. Your symptoms don't sound fun at all and do kind of sound like what my doc told me to be on the lookout for. I'm sure it's probably fine, but better safe than sorry.

And now I'm going to go chug some water and lie on my left side. Fun times.


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Spiffy and Geralyn. Beautiful boys and so happy they are super healthy as well! <3

Twinklie: Don't worry about work thinking you are getting out... You need to always do what's best for you and baby.

AFM: Nothing out of ordinary going on here. Group B test on Friday, I've always been positive. I will also go every week and be checked for cervical changes. But, I doubt anything at all is going on.


----------



## DissySunshine

Missy, that's EXACTLY how I felt when I went in, and sorry to tell you how I still feel two weeks later! I still have no idea what aches equate to regular pregnancy pains, and what are considered contractions. Basically, they told me to wait until I can't walk or talk to go back in (even though my pain last time was what I thought manageable and they were trying to get me to do an epidural!) so now I just go to my Dr's appts and play the waiting game. I wish I had better news for you from me! :wacko:


----------



## Jalanis22

So i only gained 2lbs which i had lost last week which isnt a bad thing....and hes sending me for induction next wednesday..8 more days to meet my babyyy


----------



## Princesskell

Ooooo missy that sounds like the few days before I had F, I hope it's early labour for you but I'm sorry you're in so much pain.

Xxx


----------



## cncem

Oooooh congrats Jalanis!!! How exciting!


----------



## MissyLissy

Thanks ladies. I guess I just play the waiting game now to see if this is real or not. Dissy, two weeks of this? How frustrating for you! PrincessK, thanks for your happy thoughts! I'm still hoping for a nice, calm planned c-section on 11/4 at 37 weeks, but if this is really the beginning of labor, and it happens now I guess 35 weeks with twins isn't horrible and could be worse. Right now I'm thinking it's not labor though? I feel ok if I am laying down- the minute I try to walk or shift positions it really hurts though. There is absolutely no pattern or consistency with any of the pain. I have no idea what I should and should not be watching for. :shrug:


----------



## Leinzlove

Missy: Best wishes whether this is it or not. I hope you find some relief.

Jalanis: How exciting!!! 8 days OMG!!!


----------



## DissySunshine

Yup. Two weeks of paranoia! Haha, and just as I get over it, I had an appointment this afternoon where my Dr is starting to check me every week. I'm still 4cm dilated, 50% effaced but her head is "very low". Coupling this with the fact that I've been having regular contractions every night for a few hours before bed, my doc goes "it shouldn't be long before she comes now!" I WISH she would STOP saying that!


----------



## MarieMo7

Jalanis, how crazy is it that you know what your baby's birthday will be? LOL, that's awesome!!! How exciting!


----------



## Jalanis22

MarieMo7 said:


> Jalanis, how crazy is it that you know what your baby's birthday will be? LOL, that's awesome!!! How exciting!

I know! He has his halloween onsie ready lol...this week is going to dragggg for me but let the countdown begin


----------



## salu_34

I'm starting to get more cramping lately. Went grocery shopping last night and my lower back was in a lot of pain. As I sit here typing this, I'm getting mild like period cramps. It's starting to get really uncomfortable to sleep now. I'll have to tell my OB about it on Tuesday. See if he thinks I'm going to last the while 4 weeks or go early.


----------



## Twinklie12

Dissy, Missy, and Jalanis - so exciting that your babies might be here real SOON! :)

I did call my OB yesterday and given my low BP they aren't too concerned about pre-e and will just check me this Friday afternoon at my appointment. I am going to my primary care doc Friday morning to check on my carpal tunnel. The OB mentioned that they might be able to prescribe me some physical therapy where they massage the fluid out. I'll try anything!

I think I have BH every night around dinner time/after dinner, but they don't really hurt, my belly just gets real tight and it's a little bit uncomfortable. I have had a few period like cramps, guessing that's my cervix perhaps starting to efface a bit.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My weekly session of BH has kicked in haha. 

Many of you's drinking raspberry leaf tea?


----------



## MissyLissy

I don't want to jinx myself but my cramping is feeling MUCH better today. Still a bit uncomfortable, but nothing like yesterday. 

Apparently my blood platelet count went down a bit again. My doctor didn't seem that concerned yesterday and told me they'd just recheck next week at my normal appointment assuming I'm still pregnant. But I just looked at the results online and they are 132 (they want it over 150), and something was mentioned about large platelets being present possibly causing inflated scores- meaning my platelet level might even be lower than that? I know my doctor didn't seem concerned, but I can't help but wonder if pre-eclampsia isn't causing this, what is? I was so caught up in thinking about the contractions yesterday, that I didn't even think about any of these questions about my platelet count when she called me back yesterday with my lab results. Also, I know if your platelet level goes too low, they won't let you have a spinal block/epidural and I'd need to have my c-section under general anesthesia which I definitely DO NOT want. I want to remember and be aware for the birth of my kids. So now I'm debating whether I should be "that guy" and call my office to get further answers/clarification about some of my concerns, but I'm afraid they already think I'm a bit nutty. Oh the life of a hypochondriac! :haha: I think I'll feel better when my babes are here safe and sound and I can start getting my health back to normal again.


----------



## Selaphyna

hm...I'm not sure if bump dropped or not, but I'm actually thinking it has. Yesterday and last night I had really bad pain when I tried to walk because he was sitting right in my pelvic area.

Here is a pic from 27 weeks (first), and then one from today 37w4d (second).
Ignore the mess in my bathroom, lol.
 



Attached Files:







0809083216.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 4









1022110246.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks Twinklie! Im so ready to meet him already..everytime i lay down i get my stomach and wonder who he looks like, what hes doing etc. etc. this countdown will be the longest one for me lol


----------



## apple_20

My bump progression July 27weeks (blue) today 38 weeks(flower top)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 2


----------



## apple_20

Oops only one pic loaded
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mandaa1220

Another one getting lots of period cramps here today. I actually was woke up in the middle of the night with pressure down there and some BH. I've been getting them on and off all day today too. So uncomfortable.


----------



## apple_20

mandaa1220 said:


> Another one getting lots of period cramps here today. I actually was woke up in the middle of the night with pressure down there and some BH. I've been getting them on and off all day today too. So uncomfortable.

BH are so annoying aren't they. I feel surely they should be doing something? If not they can get lost!!


----------



## mandaa1220

apple_20 said:


> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> Another one getting lots of period cramps here today. I actually was woke up in the middle of the night with pressure down there and some BH. I've been getting them on and off all day today too. So uncomfortable.
> 
> BH are so annoying aren't they. I feel surely they should be doing something? If not they can get lost!!Click to expand...

sure are!


----------



## Anniebobs

Love the bump pics, you both look great!

I had a BH session last night, before that id only had one or two random ones. Feeling totally normal today though so think this baby will be staying put until term. 

I'm drinking raspberry leaf tea at the moment and will move onto the capsules at 36/37 weeks (whenever I run out of tea bags) I really think it helped with DD, my pushing stage lasted about 5 pushes!


----------



## MarieMo7

Had a dr's appt today (36 weeks!) and I'm feeling much better, for a few reasons:

1) she agreed that the on-call doc had horrible bedside manner, but said he legitimately doesn't recognize that he does. He doesn't realize he's being a jerk - which for some reason makes me feel better? I don't know...but either way she agreed with us and apologized that it made a difficult experience even worse.

2) she told us that 5 of the 6 doctors in the practice WILL perform a VBAC - we just happened to encounter the one who doesn't. She put a note in my chart that if we show up in labor and he's the on-call doc, that they can call her at home and she will deliver my child. I love her.

3) she indicated that after 41 weeks, the risks involved in a VBAC do go up to the point that she does not feel comfortable going further than that. So, at the next appointment we are going to schedule my "just in case" VBAC at 41 weeks, on Wednesday November 26th. She wants me to feel like I really have a shot at it, and will even do sweeps or break my water if I'm progressed to the point where she can actually physically do it - just no pitocin, which I'm more than okay with.

So there it is. Reese has until November 26th to get out on her own, and if I show any progression, we can help her along some. Otherwise it's a RCS, but I can go into that comfortable that I gave her every chance to come out on her own.

OH - and my 3mm kidney stone is still there, but as long as it doesn't move around again, I should be fine. I'm on strict orders to drink 80-100oz per day, which is probably not the worst thing in the world anyway.


----------



## MarieMo7

* Been drinking RRLT and taking capsules on the days I don't drink the tea. I'm aiming for 4 cups/capsules a day starting today until Reese is here!

* Twinklie, glad you talked to your doc! I hadn't even thought about the blood pressure thing (DUH!) but that makes sense. Glad you'll be getting some options to help take care of the pain.

* I've had a TON of BH this pregnancy and they haven't done anything to help with dilation, effacement, anything at all. I've not dropped, cervix is still long and thick. I really wish they would help, rather than just be annoying and uncomfortable!


----------



## Dogtanian

Well..........my little boy could not hold on untill his 38 week elective section date.Went to hospital on the 19th for monitoring and bloods showed that i was going into renal failure due to pre eclampsia,so they decided to get him out that night.
Sylvester Peter Bruce Stone was born 19/10/14 at 11.07pm by c section at 37+3,he weighed 9lb 3oz.
Section went well after a struggle to pull him out as he was in an awkward flex breech position,but around 6am in the morning he was taken to NICU as his breathing was rapid.He is still in there now and i am home,but he is doing great and its all normalising now and he should be back home with us in a couple of days.They think it was just down to c section and having extra fluid on the lungs
 



Attached Files:







2014-10-22 12.51.43 2.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Twinklie12

MarieMo - glad you got some reassurance at your doc appointment about VBAC, that's great news!!!

Dogtanian - congrats! He is a super cute big boy!


----------



## apple_20

Dogtanian congratulations what a cutie- and a great weight well done. 

So jealous of those with newborns though I know I'll miss my bump!


----------



## Anniebobs

Congratulations dogtanian, he's adorable and that's a great weight for 37 weeks!


----------



## Princesskell

Lovely bumps everyone :cloud9:

I've suddenly developed horrific hip pain on one side today so hoping I'm close as it was really hard getting F in and out of the car :dohh: I had it last time for a few weeks but a lot earlier in the pregnancy.



Dogtanian said:


> Well..........my little boy could not hold on untill his 38 week elective section date.Went to hospital on the 19th for monitoring and bloods showed that i was going into renal failure due to pre eclampsia,so they decided to get him out that night.
> Sylvester Peter Bruce Stone was born 19/10/14 at 11.07pm by c section at 37+3,he weighed 9lb 3oz.
> Section went well after a struggle to pull him out as he was in an awkward flex breech position,but around 6am in the morning he was taken to NICU as his breathing was rapid.He is still in there now and i am home,but he is doing great and its all normalising now and he should be back home with us in a couple of days.They think it was just down to c section and having extra fluid on the lungs

Awwwwwww he is absolutely perfect! Congratulations to your little family.
Enjoy those newborn cuddles. And I LOVE the name xxxxxxx :cloud9:


----------



## Cangaroo

Congrats Dogtanian! Hope he's home with you soon.


----------



## MarieMo7

Congrats Dogtanian! What a cutie...those CHEEKS! Glad he's healthy and all is well. Congrats again :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Dogtanian said:


> Well..........my little boy could not hold on untill his 38 week elective section date.Went to hospital on the 19th for monitoring and bloods showed that i was going into renal failure due to pre eclampsia,so they decided to get him out that night.
> Sylvester Peter Bruce Stone was born 19/10/14 at 11.07pm by c section at 37+3,he weighed 9lb 3oz.
> Section went well after a struggle to pull him out as he was in an awkward flex breech position,but around 6am in the morning he was taken to NICU as his breathing was rapid.He is still in there now and i am home,but he is doing great and its all normalising now and he should be back home with us in a couple of days.They think it was just down to c section and having extra fluid on the lungs

Congratulations! Hes cute :)


----------



## MissyLissy

Awww! So adorable, Dogtanian! And what a GREAT weight for 37 weeks! Congrats!


----------



## salu_34

Congrats Dogtanian, he's adorable !!


----------



## cncem

Congrats Dogtanian!! He is adorable, hope he can come home soon.

As for me, bad news (for me anyway). Turns out the doc did have my due date wrong, and can't induce before 38 weeks, which will be Wed Nov 4th, but also won't be able to do it until Friday Nov 7th. I've cried several times today, which I know is ridiculous but I was so excited to be almost done and now I have to wait 16 days instead of 10. I'm not super uncomfortable or in pain, I just want to be done with all these pregnancy induced health problems, and the 7 pills in the morning and 4 at night, and the poking my finger (which still hurts everytime). :cry:

Ok, enough of my pitty party, its now time for the "at least". I saw the CVS ad for Nov 2nd and it is awesome, so at least I can get some cheap retail therapy before my mind is all muddled with sleep deprivation lol.

Oh, and Macie is doing great, weighs 6 lbs 2 ozs so doc said she should weigh about 7 pounds 2 ounces when born. She is a perfect weight despite my problems.


----------



## DissySunshine

Dogtanian! His cheekers!! Truly adorable, congratulations.


----------



## MissyLissy

cncem said:


> Congrats Dogtanian!! He is adorable, hope he can come home soon.
> 
> As for me, bad news (for me anyway). Turns out the doc did have my due date wrong, and can't induce before 38 weeks, which will be Wed Nov 4th, but also won't be able to do it until Friday Nov 7th. I've cried several times today, which I know is ridiculous but I was so excited to be almost done and now I have to wait 16 days instead of 10. I'm not super uncomfortable or in pain, I just want to be done with all these pregnancy induced health problems, and the 7 pills in the morning and 4 at night, and the poking my finger (which still hurts everytime). :cry:
> 
> Ok, enough of my pitty party, its now time for the "at least". I saw the CVS ad for Nov 2nd and it is awesome, so at least I can get some cheap retail therapy before my mind is all muddled with sleep deprivation lol.
> 
> Oh, and Macie is doing great, weighs 6 lbs 2 ozs so doc said she should weigh about 7 pounds 2 ounces when born. She is a perfect weight despite my problems.


Awww.... I hear ya though! It sounds friggen terrible, but when I thought I was in the beginning stages of labor Monday and yesterday at only 35 weeks, I thought....not too bad! I can meet my babies and get my normal body/health back. How awful is that? I know the longer I can keep these babies baking the better and I should not be wishing this pregnancy (possibly my only pregnancy ever) over before it's truly done, nor should I wish prematurity (even if it's late prematurity) on my unborn children....but I'm just so over it all. I'm over the twice weekly doc appointments, the NSTs, the ultrasounds/biophysical profiles that take forever, the BP issues, pricking myself 4x/day, being tested for pre-e at every turn, constantly being given something new to worry about by either my OB or the perinatologist, not to mention just being overly uncomfortable. I just want to meet my babies at this point, have them here and get my health back! Also, the girl who struggled to conceive in me is really pissed at myself for even complaining/feeling this way. I used to get soooo annoyed at whiny pregnant moms because I would have given my left arm to be in their position. 

BUT-we are in the home stretch! 16 days is nothing- Macie will be here and perfect before you know it! And only 13 days for me. If I can make it to term, I know that's the best thing for Isla and Declan.


----------



## cncem

That is true Missy, I should stop feeling sorry for myself. I'm the one who pointed out the discrepancy today when I stopped by to book the induction, they might or might not have caught it, and it was only 4 days earlier than 38 weeks, but we all know that 4 days means alot in pregnancy and I didn't want her to possibly have to spend those 4 days in the nicu because of breathing problems because she might not have been quite ready, know what I mean. I also have to do 2 doc appts a week and it is getting old (and expensive), I feel you. I sat in my car in the parking lot and cried, I won't lie. Part of me was hoping they'd say 4 days is no big deal and they'd let me have her Nov 1st anyway, but I kind of knew the outcome going in. And now I'm feeling sorry for myself all over again, lol. Well, 16 days isn't forever I guess. And I'm sure it'll fly by like all the rest of my pregnancy has. Good luck to you Missy, hang in there and wish me the same. :flower:


----------



## GeralynB

I have a second to breathe! Can't catch up on all I missed but I see we have more sparklers born! Congrats! Hope everyone else is doing well and not too uncomfortable. Rest now! We are totally exhsusted! But Collin is really a good baby and only cries when he's hungry. I think DH and I are just starting to get the idea that we're the parents and he doesn't go home at the end of the day with someone else lol I think I'm finally starting to recognize what some of his different noises and facial expression mean. It really is amazing that less than a week ago he was inside me and now he's here. It really is amazing


----------



## MarieMo7

GeralynB said:


> I have a second to breathe! Can't catch up on all I missed but I see we have more sparklers born! Congrats! Hope everyone else is doing well and not too uncomfortable. Rest now! We are totally exhsusted! But Collin is really a good baby and only cries when he's hungry. I think DH and I are just starting to get the idea that we're the parents and he doesn't go home at the end of the day with someone else lol I think I'm finally starting to recognize what some of his different noises and facial expression mean. It really is amazing that less than a week ago he was inside me and now he's here. It really is amazing

Good to hear from you Geralyn! So glad things are going well at home. I know it's exhausting! I'm sure you guys are doing wonderfully and I hope you're enjoying as much as you can - easier said than done, I know. Congratulations again :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Sleep, rest, sleep, rest is all im doing.

Im 38w woo!


----------



## salu_34

Starting to noticed cramps more regularly now. Was cooking brea K fast and had to stop until they passed. No rhyme or reason to them yet. Definitely going to tell my OB on Tuesday that I've been having them. More annoying than anything right now.


----------



## MissyLissy

Good to hear from you, Geralyn! Glad things are going well. :)

Salu, I'm also cramping on and off since Monday, but nothing so far like the intense cramping I was having earlier in the week. I'd guess it's just normal at this stage? It's also getting very hard for me to move around at all. I have to seriously talk myself into getting up, shifting positions and taking steps because the pelvic pressure and pain can hit like crazy. All of this hit me like a truck this week, before then I think I was still getting around pretty well and pain free. I'm also meassuring like I'm 44 or 45 weeks pregnant though which doesn't even exist, so basically I'm off the charts right now which probably explains a lot of my pain. Lol. My poor uterus.


----------



## Missyann

Had my 36 week appointment today. No dilation, but midwife said I'm about 60% effaced. Fine with me since it's still early. We also had a quick scan to confirm that his head was down (it has been since 28 weeks) and that's when the. Is wife commented on the low amount of amniotic fluid. She didn't seem too worried, but did tell me to drink more water. I thought I was, but obviously I'm not. We also couldn't get a good look at his face because he's being a good little baby and tucking his chin.


----------



## Selaphyna

Well I'm beyond frustrated atm. First I have loss of appetite. Hardly ate anything yesterday, and ate this morning, but have no desire to have anything else at all. 

Had another doctor's appointment today (I'm now going twice a week, though according to my normal doctor, Nov 3rd will be last one before either I go into labor on my own, or they induce me on the 4th). BP actually wasn't too bad, but I had only been up an hour before going in. By machine they got 148/93, but by manual they got 160/88. I also gained a pound since Monday (again could be clothing).

Doctor then checked me, said cervix is high, no effacement, no dilation at all. How can one doctor tell me just a week and half before I'm 80% effaced and 3 cm dilated, but today according to my normal doctor I haven't even started showing signs? Well I see the other doctor on Monday, and I'm sure he'll do an internal again considering I'll be 38w6d according to their records. I had my NST after my appointment again, and looks like I was having some contractions, but none that I was feeling. I also woke up at 3am this morning with really bad side pain (almost like a stitch in the side from running), but it was gone by 5:45 when OH got up to go to work.

Also, discharge has picked up a bit, but no loss of plug or bloody show.


----------



## DissySunshine

Selaphyna said:


> Well I'm beyond frustrated atm. First I have loss of appetite. Hardly ate anything yesterday, and ate this morning, but have no desire to have anything else at all.
> 
> Had another doctor's appointment today (I'm now going twice a week, though according to my normal doctor, Nov 3rd will be last one before either I go into labor on my own, or they induce me on the 4th). BP actually wasn't too bad, but I had only been up an hour before going in. By machine they got 148/93, but by manual they got 160/88. I also gained a pound since Monday (again could be clothing).
> 
> Doctor then checked me, said cervix is high, no effacement, no dilation at all. How can one doctor tell me just a week and half before I'm 80% effaced and 3 cm dilated, but today according to my normal doctor I haven't even started showing signs? Well I see the other doctor on Monday, and I'm sure he'll do an internal again considering I'll be 38w6d according to their records. I had my NST after my appointment again, and looks like I was having some contractions, but none that I was feeling. I also woke up at 3am this morning with really bad side pain (almost like a stitch in the side from running), but it was gone by 5:45 when OH got up to go to work.
> 
> Also, discharge has picked up a bit, but no loss of plug or bloody show.

It's so frustrating that we have to rely on Doctors to tell us what our bodies are doing! Did you let your Doc know that the other one differed on opinion? I doubt it would have done much, but still. You can't go backwards lol!


----------



## Selaphyna

yeah I know, I don't understand it. Right now as I'm sitting here, I'm feeling a bh contraction, but at same time, i have pain in my pelvic area. So I know I'm having contractions, granted most have been bh, but I know there have been a few real ones mixed in.

I also told her again about how with my first I never felt any of the contractions up until having DS1. I had told her this in the beginning as I was worried (and at times still am) I may have same experience. She seemed surprised when I told her. 

Good thing to come from today though I guess is that she and I are both on same page to prevent a c-section as much as possible. We want to prevent an induction too, but it may come down to that.


----------



## DissySunshine

You never felt any contractions? When did you finally go in with him, then? My doc thinks I'm crazy because I haven't felt anything even though I'm (very, very slowly) dilating. The -most- my pain has been on my scale is a 5, they just don't hurt that much to me.


----------



## Selaphyna

I was induced at 41 weeks with him. The day I went in for the induction I was already 4cm dilated. I had a NST two days before this, and was told by nurses I was having big contractions, and asked if I could feel them. I told them no because all I could feel was just him moving around, no BH, no back labor, nothing. 

I finally started to feel the contractions after they had broken my waters, and put me on a pitocin drip. 

Yeah for the most part the pains I've had, about a 4 or so. I think the worst was Monday evening. It really felt like he was low in my pelvis and it hurt to walk, that was maybe a 6. I was fine when I was sitting though.


----------



## eyemom

Wow Selaphyna that is something. There was a lady who used to work with me, and she said she slept through all her contractions until the very end, never had an epidural or anything. She wasn't the uhhh most reliable person though, so I didn't know how to take it. (She also said that with her 6 kids, she was in labor a TOTAL of 13 hours...what????) Sounds like it could have been the real deal about the contractions though. I really envied her, but I guess it would be good to at least know when to go to the hospital!

I was having a lot of BHs last night. Uncomfortable, but not enough to make me think it was going to turn into the real deal. When I went into labor with my first daughter, I went from nothing to intense contractions every 2.5 minutes, so it's kind of nice in a way to be able to "ramp up" a little more slowly this time. Even though it's nothing like serious business contractions, I still try to think of it as practice.

Hope everyone is doing ok!


----------



## Missyann

eyemom said:


> Wow Selaphyna that is something. There was a lady who used to work with me, and she said she slept through all her contractions until the very end, never had an epidural or anything. She wasn't the uhhh most reliable person though, so I didn't know how to take it. (She also said that with her 6 kids, she was in labor a TOTAL of 13 hours...what????) Sounds like it could have been the real deal about the contractions though. I really envied her, but I guess it would be good to at least know when to go to the hospital!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok!

That's the way labor went for my mom. The only contractions she felt were the ones that got her from 6 to 10 cm, and it was usually just one contraction that did it. Total time in labor for 4 kids was about 8 hours. I really hope I am like my mom.


----------



## Twinklie12

Glad you are doing well at home Geralyn! Sorry to the ladies feeling uncomfortable. I am right there with ya, but not tooooo bad yet. No real contractions. Just some BH at night sometimes and some light period like cramps. But I am like a beached whale trying to get off of the couch, get out of the car, etc. haha. My feet are big and swollen (my DH affectionately told me I had shrek feet...thanks!), and my hands are swollen and numb/painful due to carpal tunnel. I just feel so cute! (not)


----------



## Jalanis22

These days are dragginggggg for me! Especially because my cousin who was pregnant with me, we were just 2 days apart of dd and she gave birth today at 38+2 so now i feel anxious for my baby boy..oh well gotta wait:wacko:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Very lucky about the contractions. Mine get to point i dont have breaks inbetween this has gone on for 3-4hrs before very difficult period. 

I feel so weird this morning, i actually got woken up 3 times through the night due to pains which is a first so far, i got intense pain to right of my head, felt so sick but doesnt feel same as sickness ive had since the beginning i got really bad sweats out of no where. 

Its last day of term for my girls so i will be able to chill more next week.


----------



## apple_20

I've been getting really sweaty at night it's so gross because I wake up 3 times a night to go to the loo and have get back into a sweaty bed! Eeeew


----------



## hopefulfor1st

5.5 days to go!!! 

Do u think the title could be updated with number of births so we can keep track?


----------



## Shineystar

Hi Ladies - i have been rubbish at posting in here, but have been reading along - congrats on all the babes who have arrived - not at all jealous!

I have 5 days till my due date - can't quite believe it! physically my body is ready to have this be done with, but mentally I am not prepared as we have to move house in 4 days...!


----------



## salu_34

apple_20 said:


> I've been getting really sweaty at night it's so gross because I wake up 3 times a night to go to the loo and have get back into a sweaty bed! Eeeew

Hah, I've been the same lately. Not sure if it's because we have the heat on in the house now. But all I wear to bed is one of OH's shirts and use a thin comforter, and we're in the basement, so sometimes it's a little chilly down there. But there are nights where I'm just gross and sweaty.


----------



## Anniebobs

I kinda slept through my contractions too. I was induced by pessary at 6pm and contractions came thick and fast at 9pm (every 2 mins for 60/90 secs) so at 10pm I was checked and I was a whole 1cm :haha: The midwife told me that the hormones in the pessary can cause false labour and have me pethidine so I could sleep. I kept my tens machine on and fell asleep pretty easily, then woke up to my waters breaking at 2:30am and when I was checked again I was at 10cm &#128563; and ready to push! I was taken down to labour ward (with an emergency labour kit just in case they had to deliver in the lift!) and after a few pushes gave birth to DD at 3:23am. DH only just made it in time, luckily we only lived 10 minutes away. I was given pethidine again just before I started pushing but it didn't kick in until I was being stitched up. The actual contractions weren't as bad as the false ones I'd had the night before, though I was still asking for an epidural! Has and air is good but didn't really touch the pain, just made me feel a bit drunk and out of it.


----------



## apple_20

hopefulfor1st said:


> 5.5 days to go!!!
> 
> Do u think the title could be updated with number of births so we can keep track?

Ahhh how exciting :) I've got 9 days until due date but it's not the same as knowing the date!


----------



## busytulip

salu_34 said:


> apple_20 said:
> 
> 
> I've been getting really sweaty at night it's so gross because I wake up 3 times a night to go to the loo and have get back into a sweaty bed! Eeeew
> 
> Hah, I've been the same lately. Not sure if it's because we have the heat on in the house now. But all I wear to bed is one of OH's shirts and use a thin comforter, and we're in the basement, so sometimes it's a little chilly down there. But there are nights where I'm just gross and sweaty.Click to expand...

Same here ladies. I had to start sleeping with a fan on me and in just a tank top. Meanwhile my husband buries himself in a comforter. :haha:


----------



## Laylagirl

salu_34 said:


> Starting to noticed cramps more regularly now. Was cooking brea K fast and had to stop until they passed. No rhyme or reason to them yet. Definitely going to tell my OB on Tuesday that I've been having them. More annoying than anything right now.

Salu, have they done a internal exam on you yet? When do they start doing that? I have an appointment on Wednesday.. Not sure after that..


----------



## salu_34

Laylagirl said:


> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> Starting to noticed cramps more regularly now. Was cooking brea K fast and had to stop until they passed. No rhyme or reason to them yet. Definitely going to tell my OB on Tuesday that I've been having them. More annoying than anything right now.
> 
> Salu, have they done a internal exam on you yet? When do they start doing that? I have an appointment on Wednesday.. Not sure after that..Click to expand...

No internal exam yet. I'll be 36 weeks tomorrow and my next appointment is Tuesday. Not too sure when they start those ? My mom told me to ask my OB if he thinks I'll go the full 40 or go early/late.


----------



## mandaa1220

Everyone and their freaking dog wants me to ask my midwife if she thinks I'll go early or late... I am like "they think he'll come when he wants to, they don't have a crystal ball!"

I realize everyone wants to be prepared, but really? Do you honestly think I don't wish I knew too?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

mandaa1220 said:


> Everyone and their freaking dog wants me to ask my midwife if she thinks I'll go early or late... I am like "they think he'll come when he wants to, they don't have a crystal ball!"
> 
> I realize everyone wants to be prepared, but really? Do you honestly think I don't wish I knew too?

Haha; its impossible to say.


----------



## MarieMo7

One of my favorite blog posts on this...
Your Vagina is Not a Crystal Ball

Bottom line: checking your cervix will only tell you what your body has already done, not what it's going to do. You can be high/firm/closed one day and have your baby the next. I have a friend who was dilated to 4cm from 35 weeks. She went into labor just shy of 41 weeks - not on bedrest, no modified activity, etc. There really is no way to tell or predict what's going to happen.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MarieMo7 said:


> One of my favorite blog posts on this...
> Your Vagina is Not a Crystal Ball
> 
> Bottom line: checking your cervix will only tell you what your body has already done, not what it's going to do. You can be high/firm/closed one day and have your baby the next. I have a friend who was dilated to 4cm from 35 weeks. She went into labor just shy of 41 weeks - not on bedrest, no modified activity, etc. There really is no way to tell or predict what's going to happen.

Totally! Its good they dont check in UK i think.


----------



## Princesskell

At 7.20am this morning on my edd my yellow bump turned.......BLUE!
He was a whopper at 9lb13!!!!!! We are home this evening, will update more later :cloud9: 





hopefulfor1st said:


> Do u think the title could be updated with number of births so we can keep track?

I will try! :blush: xxx


----------



## cncem

Congrats PK, how exciting!!! Enjoy that little boy.


----------



## apple_20

Congratulations on your boy pk enjoy cuddles!


----------



## Anniebobs

Congratulations on your baby boy! Aww it's all been boys so far, wonder who will have the first girl. Anyone due to be induced soon having a girl?


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats on your blue bundle PK!!!!


----------



## MarieMo7

PK - I KNEW IT!
I almost commented this morning how you must be having your little one, because you've been awfully quiet ;)

Congratulations on your little blue bundle!


----------



## Missyann

Congrats, PK!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats PK!!! Can't wait to see his pic! Enjoy your big boy! <3


----------



## salu_34

mandaa1220 said:


> Everyone and their freaking dog wants me to ask my midwife if she thinks I'll go early or late... I am like "they think he'll come when he wants to, they don't have a crystal ball!"
> 
> I realize everyone wants to be prepared, but really? Do you honestly think I don't wish I knew too?

Haha, that's exactly like my mom. She keeps telling me to ask my doctor how she is and if I'll go early or late. I'm like she'll come when she comes !


----------



## mandaa1220

Congratulations PK!!!


----------



## salu_34

Congrats PK !!!!


----------



## Jalanis22

Congrats PK! 5 more days to go :yipee:


----------



## MissyLissy

Yay PK!!! Enjoy your big boy! Can't wait to hear the details. :)


----------



## ab75

Congratulations PK. Enjoy your baby boy. What a good weight xx


----------



## Cangaroo

Congrats PK! :happydance:


----------



## Pussy Galore

Congrats PK, what a healthy weight &#9786;&#65039;

Come on.. where are the baby girls?! &#128540;


----------



## apple_20

Come on baby girl (talking to bump) given up in it being today even though oh really wanted another 25th birthday.


----------



## DissySunshine

Congratulations PK! Blue bump..what a surprise eh? :happydance:


C'mon ladies, you know how long girls take to get ready! They're all waiting to make their grand entrance :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Congrats PK i thought you'd gone quiet :)


----------



## cncem

My daughter is due to be induced on Nov 7th, but I'm sure other girls will be born before mine. Only 12 days, yay!! I'm practicing using my moby wrap on a teddy bear, and practicing putting cloth diapers on it, and rocking it in my rock and play, packing and repacking her diaper bag for the hospital, my husband thinks I've lost my mind lol. I'm so ready, I can't Wait!


----------



## MarieMo7

DissySunshine said:


> C'mon ladies, you know how long girls take to get ready! They're all waiting to make their grand entrance :haha:

:haha:

It's funny cuz it's true!


----------



## busytulip

Congrats PK!! Also looking forward to details :)

Not long now and there will be an explosion of birth stories! SO exciting!


----------



## Selaphyna

Congrats PK! :)


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## Princesskell

Finally been left alone by the visitors, toddler and dh in bed and I have a sleeping 1day old baby boy on my knee! So time to tell you what happened!

So Friday the 24th was the edd given to me by both scans but I believed I was due more like the 1st/2nd of November :shrug:
Anyway I woke up Thursday night with cramps which I timed for a hour on my phone before I had to get up. I had a shower and walked around downstairs but they didn't stop. They weren't really that painful and still pretty irregular but some with not long between so i rang the delivery suite. They said like last time stay at home as long as you are comfortable.
I had a real hunch this was it so I rang my mum to come over at 3.30amish to watch F.
By 4.30am the pains were under 5minutes apart and although not as painful as last time I was panicking about a quick second delivery so we headed in to get checked out.
We arrived at 5am and I was still just breathing through the contractions and joking in between them.

I was examined and only 3cm, although she said the babies head was very low and I was definitely in established labour so she gave my embraces a good sweep to 'get things hitting up' and sent me to walk round the hospital for an hour. Well I don't know what the heck she did up there but as soon as we set off I was clinging on to the walls every 30seconds!dh kept saying go back to her it's time but I was determined to walk for an hour. By the time we got back I was 5cm when not contracting but mid contraction she could stretch to 9cm. 

She said I probably wouldn't need an epidural and suggested getting in the water. I was distraught. I was in so much pain.
I agreed to try the pool, but once I got round to the delivery room and had some gas&air I was panicking and felt out of control. This second midwife agreed I was so close I. Igot as well just go forit.
I got in the pool which was quite relaxing but I was still in horrific pain, the gas & air wasn't doing anything.

Anyway after about 5 contractions, the midwife asked if I needed to push and told me to go with my body. Something just took over and it took about 3pushes together the head out. The midwife was shocked as her second colleague wasn't yet in the room, I heard her mumble something about 'shoulders' and she ran from the room. I was terrified but she quickly returned and with help managed to deliver the rest of him from under the water. The delivery was about 45 minutes! And it was a boy!! I got to hold him for a bit in the pool which was lovely and then of course without the epi I could walk to the bed.

It was then they weighed him and told me he was 9lb13!!!! :saywhat: I was lucky not to need any stitches so got to get out of hospital pretty quick and were home last night.

Bug is still nameless but doing great. He's feeding well and lots, getting quite impatient for my milk I think!

Thanks for everyone's thoughts! Xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Congrats pk!!


----------



## Cangaroo

Lovely birth story. Congrats! Hope you get a decent nights sleep.


----------



## MarieMo7

Wow PK! What an incredible story and such a big boy!!


----------



## mandaa1220

Amazing birth story!!


----------



## MissyLissy

Beautiful birth story, PK! Let us know when you pick a name! :)


----------



## cncem

What a great story PK, thanks for sharing! I'm so happy for you, enjoy your newborn :flower:


----------



## Jalanis22

Almost wednesday! This countdown is the longest it has ever been..i have so much pelvic pressure and some random contractions, i cant walk, i waddle...omg and it goes on and on...im soo ready for wednesday


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Lovely birth story PK, sounds like it went pretty quick for you.


----------



## trumpetbeth

Just thought I would pop my head in. I'm doing well, still trucking along!


----------



## Twinklie12

Great birth story PK!!!! :hugs:


----------



## salu_34

These cramps/Braxton Hicks can eff right off this morning ! Woke me up twice during the night, and now they're back at it again. It's Sunday, I just wanna relax today !!


----------



## mandaa1220

salu_34 said:


> These cramps/Braxton Hicks can eff right off this morning ! Woke me up twice during the night, and now they're back at it again. It's Sunday, I just wanna relax today !!

I've been waking up in the middle of the night to them a few times too. It's pretty annoying and makes me think it's real labor, but then, it's not!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Congrats PK!!


----------



## salu_34

mandaa1220 said:


> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> These cramps/Braxton Hicks can eff right off this morning ! Woke me up twice during the night, and now they're back at it again. It's Sunday, I just wanna relax today !!
> 
> I've been waking up in the middle of the night to them a few times too. It's pretty annoying and makes me think it's real labor, but then, it's not!Click to expand...

Yupp, pretty much. And OH was out with friends last night and stayed over, and that's all I could think about was "What if it happens when he's not here!" lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I have that thought through my head a lot now, as from wednesday hubby will be at least 1.5hr drive away, up to hour extra if traffic is bad. Hoping things go same as my other 2 babies its evening/night time again.


----------



## busytulip

Feeling the same way about BH. :( It would be fine if they were helping me to make any progress, but as it is they are just really annoying and keep me from getting any real rest.

And I have swelling in my hands and feet. It started out that it would just be at the end of the day, but it's not even 11am now and they already feel like little sausages.

I have to keep reminding myself that pregnancy doesn't last forever and all the discomfort will become a distant memory once I am holding and snuggling with my little one.


----------



## DissySunshine

Can BH come regularly, or are they irregular all of the time? I've been able to time for about 30 minutes, and they've hit about every 8 mins. Not much pain until they come on, then there is a LOT of pressure and some cramping. Last night I had restless legs and had a pretty good cry about it (poor dh..) so that helped me sleep, but I've been feeling lousy all weekend.


----------



## mandaa1220

My midwife said if I can time them and they are regular to call.


----------



## apple_20

DissySunshine said:


> Can BH come regularly, or are they irregular all of the time? I've been able to time for about 30 minutes, and they've hit about every 8 mins. Not much pain until they come on, then there is a LOT of pressure and some cramping. Last night I had restless legs and had a pretty good cry about it (poor dh..) so that helped me sleep, but I've been feeling lousy all weekend.

In my experience that can come regularly for a while (I've had 2 hours of them before) but they tend to then fizzle out. Midwife told me the real thing would get more intense and closer together. Bh are v frustrating.


----------



## salu_34

Mine seem to happen in the morning and when I'm sleeping. Been fine today except for this wicked heart burn I'm having. Breathing hurts a bit sometimes. I can't take anything for it because the last time I had heart burn I broke out into an itchy rash :(


----------



## GeralynB

Princesskell said:


> At 7.20am this morning on my edd my yellow bump turned.......BLUE!
> He was a whopper at 9lb13!!!!!! We are home this evening, will update more later :cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Do u think the title could be updated with number of births so we can keep track?
> 
> I will try! :blush: xxxClick to expand...

Congrats on your little boy!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

DissySunshine said:


> Can BH come regularly, or are they irregular all of the time? I've been able to time for about 30 minutes, and they've hit about every 8 mins. Not much pain until they come on, then there is a LOT of pressure and some cramping. Last night I had restless legs and had a pretty good cry about it (poor dh..) so that helped me sleep, but I've been feeling lousy all weekend.

Really is different for every one, my first baby i had BH every night/early hours from 8-10mins apart for hours on end. My second it was more calm and no real pattern, this baby ive had sessions as long as 4hrs, at 4min apart but just never got stronger so never felt the need to call. 

Personally for me i could tell when my BH turned into early labour contractions.


----------



## MissyLissy

I've also been getting BH off and on all week. For me, they are very uncomfortable/borderline painful. There is no pattern to them, and some days are better than others. It's definitely not pleasant. 

Also, TMI, but I've been pooping A LOT! Lol, sorry for that, but anyone else? I've heard that can be a sign of impending labor. Seriously, some days I'm going 3-4 times! :blush:


----------



## mandaa1220

MissyLissy said:


> I've also been getting BH off and on all week. For me, they are very uncomfortable/borderline painful. There is no pattern to them, and some days are better than others. It's definitely not pleasant.
> 
> Also, TMI, but I've been pooping A LOT! Lol, sorry for that, but anyone else? I've heard that can be a sign of impending labor. Seriously, some days I'm going 3-4 times! :blush:

I have too! I went from going every other day to going twice a day... sometimes I'm shocked at how much.

:blush:


----------



## salu_34

MissyLissy said:


> I've also been getting BH off and on all week. For me, they are very uncomfortable/borderline painful. There is no pattern to them, and some days are better than others. It's definitely not pleasant.
> 
> Also, TMI, but I've been pooping A LOT! Lol, sorry for that, but anyone else? I've heard that can be a sign of impending labor. Seriously, some days I'm going 3-4 times! :blush:

I've been the same. Before I'd be constipated for a couple days but now I find I go at least once a day. My friend who had her baby last November said that feeling like you really have to poop is a sign of early labour.


----------



## apple_20

Totally jinxed myself had BH through the night (9-4) until 3am they were timbale every 8-9 mins then....., NOTHING!!!!

I finally fell asleep and woke up with sore pelvis and very annoyed!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

apple_20 said:


> Totally jinxed myself had BH through the night (9-4) until 3am they were timbale every 8-9 mins then....., NOTHING!!!!
> 
> I finally fell asleep and woke up with sore pelvis and very annoyed!

Extremely annoying


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My bowels are same but get urge/pressure more but dont need to go. 

No idea what my baby was doing last night but i was in some pain with its movement; felt like my belly was going to rip open. Constantly clicking, i hate that.


----------



## Jalanis22

Ive been waking up to ugly BM pains every morning...tomorrow i got my last dr appt but im hoping he decides to induce tomorrow even though a day difference is no big deal...im just so over that i cant walk much, back pain, heartburn and etc. etc.


----------



## apple_20

Been to midwives she's starting to engage (4/5) so could still pop out but progress to me!

Sorry so many of us are feeling so uncomfortable not long now though!
I have a sweep booked for 7th- gives me something to look forward to when it's all seeming unlikely.


----------



## Cangaroo

I've just been to the midwife too. She thinks the baby might be breech so I have a presentation scan booked for next week. I don't really mind either way- I wouldn't be too bothered if I ended up with a planned section due to breech presentation as at least we could plan and prepare DD really well etc!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Jalanis22 said:


> Ive been waking up to ugly BM pains every morning...tomorrow i got my last dr appt but im hoping he decides to induce tomorrow even though a day difference is no big deal...im just so over that i cant walk much, back pain, heartburn and etc. etc.

Why are you being induced?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

apple_20 said:


> Been to midwives she's starting to engage (4/5) so could still pop out but progress to me!
> 
> Sorry so many of us are feeling so uncomfortable not long now though!
> I have a sweep booked for 7th- gives me something to look forward to when it's all seeming unlikely.

I thought the same at 34w, then at 37w baby was free again i wasnt happy. Ive said i may agree to a sweep but not until im 41w, im worried about them breaking my waters its main thing i need to avoid.


----------



## apple_20

MummyToAmberx said:


> apple_20 said:
> 
> 
> Been to midwives she's starting to engage (4/5) so could still pop out but progress to me!
> 
> Sorry so many of us are feeling so uncomfortable not long now though!
> I have a sweep booked for 7th- gives me something to look forward to when it's all seeming unlikely.
> 
> I thought the same at 34w, then at 37w baby was free again i wasnt happy. Ive said i may agree to a sweep but not until im 41w, im worried about them breaking my waters its main thing i need to avoid.Click to expand...

Yeah unfortunately seems especially with second babies heads don't engage or the pop in and out (ouch)

I'm trying to avoid c-section so I'll go for a sweep just not hormone induction.


----------



## Jalanis22

MummyToAmberx said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Ive been waking up to ugly BM pains every morning...tomorrow i got my last dr appt but im hoping he decides to induce tomorrow even though a day difference is no big deal...im just so over that i cant walk much, back pain, heartburn and etc. etc.
> 
> Why are you being induced?Click to expand...

Due to my OH working away from home. With my daughter my waters broke at this exact countdown 38+4 but he was working close to home and i dont want him to miss his baby boy coming out...plus here they induce from 39 wks and on. And because i have a low lying placenta which i had a clot from at 35 wks.


----------



## MarieMo7

apple_20 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple_20 said:
> 
> 
> Been to midwives she's starting to engage (4/5) so could still pop out but progress to me!
> 
> Sorry so many of us are feeling so uncomfortable not long now though!
> I have a sweep booked for 7th- gives me something to look forward to when it's all seeming unlikely.
> 
> I thought the same at 34w, then at 37w baby was free again i wasnt happy. Ive said i may agree to a sweep but not until im 41w, im worried about them breaking my waters its main thing i need to avoid.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah unfortunately seems especially with second babies heads don't engage or the pop in and out (ouch)
> 
> I'm trying to avoid c-section so I'll go for a sweep just not hormone induction.Click to expand...

My c-section will be scheduled for probably 40+5, and doctor said if I go in and my cervix is favorable, she'll break my waters and see if I can start labor on my own. I'm with you on no hormone induction!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Jalanis22 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Ive been waking up to ugly BM pains every morning...tomorrow i got my last dr appt but im hoping he decides to induce tomorrow even though a day difference is no big deal...im just so over that i cant walk much, back pain, heartburn and etc. etc.
> 
> Why are you being induced?Click to expand...
> 
> Due to my OH working away from home. With my daughter my waters broke at this exact countdown 38+4 but he was working close to home and i dont want him to miss his baby boy coming out...plus here they induce from 39 wks and on. And because i have a low lying placenta which i had a clot from at 35 wks.Click to expand...


My biggest fear hubby missing this baby birth as work just put him on job that aint even local. You'll be deffo seeing the light at end of the tunnel now, not much longer :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

apple_20 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple_20 said:
> 
> 
> Been to midwives she's starting to engage (4/5) so could still pop out but progress to me!
> 
> Sorry so many of us are feeling so uncomfortable not long now though!
> I have a sweep booked for 7th- gives me something to look forward to when it's all seeming unlikely.
> 
> I thought the same at 34w, then at 37w baby was free again i wasnt happy. Ive said i may agree to a sweep but not until im 41w, im worried about them breaking my waters its main thing i need to avoid.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah unfortunately seems especially with second babies heads don't engage or the pop in and out (ouch)
> 
> I'm trying to avoid c-section so I'll go for a sweep just not hormone induction.Click to expand...

My 2nd baby went in at 36w and didnt come back out but think it would have been better on my pelvis if she had my spd with her was much worse than with this baby. Have they given you section date still?


----------



## Jalanis22

MummyToAmberx said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Ive been waking up to ugly BM pains every morning...tomorrow i got my last dr appt but im hoping he decides to induce tomorrow even though a day difference is no big deal...im just so over that i cant walk much, back pain, heartburn and etc. etc.
> 
> Why are you being induced?Click to expand...
> 
> Due to my OH working away from home. With my daughter my waters broke at this exact countdown 38+4 but he was working close to home and i dont want him to miss his baby boy coming out...plus here they induce from 39 wks and on. And because i have a low lying placenta which i had a clot from at 35 wks.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My biggest fear hubby missing this baby birth as work just put him on job that aint even local. You'll be deffo seeing the light at end of the tunnel now, not much longer :)Click to expand...

Yes cant wait! This pain and pressure i cant handle anymore it feels like its ripening open bad down there. And sometimes ive noticed my legs start to hurt and feel really weak


----------



## apple_20

They will try sweep on 7th and then 10th on the 10th they will book my section for latest 14th. So I won't go further then 40+12.


----------



## Selaphyna

Well I'm in pain.

Had my marathon of appointments today. And lo was very cooperative today. Moved right away at my biophysical, so what took the longest was her watching him breath, but over all the whole thing took about 10 minutes, vs almost half hour last Monday. Then had NST, which all was good there, in 45 minutes, only two contractions were notated. Then I had my doctor's appointment. Bp was still elevated and yesterday OH and I noticed that my hands are starting to swell too (but once I laid down for awhile, it went away), so I let doctor know about this. Doctor checks me, and omg, it hurt so bad (to the point where I thought I'd be surprised if there was no spotting after this internal today). He said I'm about 3cm, and 80% effaced, so I have no idea. He said something about inducing me this week. I told him I'd rather wait until next week unless there is a medical reason we should do it this week. He said there's no benefit keeping him in there past 38 weeks (same doctor that said he wanted me to get to 39 weeks, which I will be at tomorrow according to their records). The only thing that would make them induce me early is my Bp which is just slightly elevated. Everything else is perfect. Lo is moving around, his hb is fine, fluid is fine. I also don't want this doctor to deliver my baby. He's not bad, but I'd just feel more comfortable having my regular doctor delivering my baby. 

But yeah, I came home, went to the bathroom, and I'm now spotting. 

Next doctor's appointment is on Thursday, NST and then appt with the same doctor as today.


----------



## DissySunshine

Saw my OB today. I'm 4.5cm (I was 4cm last night) and 80% effaced, with a "good station" (she said my baby is continuing to drop is apparently what that meant). She looked at me and said "how have you not had this baby already??" Apparently, she doesn't expect me to go another week before I have her. The OB also expects me to have a pretty fast labor/delivery and urged me to go in at the soonest possible indication of labor. Personally, I'm just glad I made it this far without having her too early! She can come any time as far as I'm concerned. I'll be 37 weeks on Thursday...though I would still rather her be a November baby so I'm hoping she holds out until Saturday! Knowing my little lady (who has been incredibly stubborn and already headstrong), she'll wait to make an appearance just because we all want to see her so badly!


----------



## Laylagirl

I have an appointment on Wednesday... Doubt they will check to see if my body is doing anything... I'll probably go over with this one anyway... Today I'm having a rotten day... Sorry....


----------



## MissyLissy

DissySunshine said:


> Saw my OB today. I'm 4.5cm (I was 4cm last night) and 80% effaced, with a "good station" (she said my baby is continuing to drop is apparently what that meant). She looked at me and said "how have you not had this baby already??" Apparently, she doesn't expect me to go another week before I have her. The OB also expects me to have a pretty fast labor/delivery and urged me to go in at the soonest possible indication of labor. Personally, I'm just glad I made it this far without having her too early! She can come any time as far as I'm concerned. I'll be 37 weeks on Thursday...though I would still rather her be a November baby so I'm hoping she holds out until Saturday! Knowing my little lady (who has been incredibly stubborn and already headstrong), she'll wait to make an appearance just because we all want to see her so badly!


Eek! Something tells me little miss Kella will be our first girl Sparkler! How exciting!! 

AFM: I have marathon doc appointments tomorrow and Friday including 2 NSTs, A growth scan, more lab work, and possible biophysical profiles. Assuming I get through all of that without issues, I'm guessing I'll actually make it to my scheduled c-section next Tuesday at 37+1. EIGHT DAYS from now!!! :happydance: I'm a mixture of being more than ready and super excited, and being super nervous and not ready at all. :haha: it's complicated. Lol. I'm also totally ok with them coming this week if they need to. 36 weeks feels safe enough for me if need be, though I would love to make it to term. The only day I want to try to avoid this week is Halloween. The way I see it, Declan and Isla will already have to share a birthday no matter what, and I'd rather not have them also share a birthday with every other kid in America and have bday parties conflict with Halloween and Trick or Treating. But that's just me. My cousin is desperately hoping for a Halloween baby and speaking of...

My cousin who is due 2 weeks before me and is currently 38 weeks thinks she might be in the early stages if labor! She's currently having contractions about 8 minutes apart, but also thinks it could just be false labor so she is in wait and see mode. She was over a week overdue with her son, and because of that, we just assumed my twins would come first. Crazy! Our babies might be born within a week of each other, I love it!


----------



## DragonflyWing

It's so exciting that we're all so close, and some have already had their babies! Congratulations, PK! 

We need some bump pictures from everyone who's left!!


----------



## MissyLissy

DragonflyWing said:


> It's so exciting that we're all so close, and some have already had their babies! Congratulations, PK!
> 
> We need some bump pictures from everyone who's left!!

Haha, it's not pretty. I'm meassuring like I'm 44-45 weeks which doesn't exist, so I'm basically off the charts. :blush: I feel like it too.


----------



## DissySunshine

MissyLissy said:


> DissySunshine said:
> 
> 
> Saw my OB today. I'm 4.5cm (I was 4cm last night) and 80% effaced, with a "good station" (she said my baby is continuing to drop is apparently what that meant). She looked at me and said "how have you not had this baby already??" Apparently, she doesn't expect me to go another week before I have her. The OB also expects me to have a pretty fast labor/delivery and urged me to go in at the soonest possible indication of labor. Personally, I'm just glad I made it this far without having her too early! She can come any time as far as I'm concerned. I'll be 37 weeks on Thursday...though I would still rather her be a November baby so I'm hoping she holds out until Saturday! Knowing my little lady (who has been incredibly stubborn and already headstrong), she'll wait to make an appearance just because we all want to see her so badly!
> 
> 
> Eek! Something tells me little miss Kella will be our first girl Sparkler! How exciting!!
> 
> AFM: I have marathon doc appointments tomorrow and Friday including 2 NSTs, A growth scan, more lab work, and possible biophysical profiles. Assuming I get through all of that without issues, I'm guessing I'll actually make it to my scheduled c-section next Tuesday at 37+1. EIGHT DAYS from now!!! :happydance: I'm a mixture of being more than ready and super excited, and being super nervous and not ready at all. :haha: it's complicated. Lol. I'm also totally ok with them coming this week if they need to. 36 weeks feels safe enough for me if need be, though I would love to make it to term. The only day I want to try to avoid this week is Halloween. The way I see it, Declan and Isla will already have to share a birthday no matter what, and I'd rather not have them also share a birthday with every other kid in America and have bday parties conflict with Halloween and Trick or Treating. But that's just me. My cousin is desperately hoping for a Halloween baby and speaking of...
> 
> My cousin who is due 2 weeks before me and is currently 38 weeks thinks she might be in the early stages if labor! She's currently having contractions about 8 minutes apart, but also thinks it could just be false labor so she is in wait and see mode. She was over a week overdue with her son, and because of that, we just assumed my twins would come first. Crazy! Our babies might be born within a week of each other, I love it!Click to expand...

Haha! Like I said, I would NOT be surprised if she just sat her happy butt in there until her due date just to show us all up! It'll be you or me sounds like :happydance: I totally get you on the Halloween thing, too! Any day but that!


----------



## DissySunshine

DragonflyWing said:


> It's so exciting that we're all so close, and some have already had their babies! Congratulations, PK!
> 
> We need some bump pictures from everyone who's left!!

This is from Saturday, at my parents' halloween party. Kella was the fish in the fishbowl (it was an iron on) for her first costume! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







10700290_10204041149767646_6520341385340002070_o.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MarieMo7

Dissy what an amazing picture! You look great!!!


----------



## busytulip

Dissy-LOVE it!! Such a cute idea


----------



## mandaa1220

I'm getting to that point of being ready for him to come.

37 Weeks yesterday
 



Attached Files:







37 Weeks Bump Picture with words.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cncem

Dissy, that is so cute!!! You look great by the way. My husband saw that pic and was like, man how old is she 18, lol. I'm 28 today, for the 7th time :). 

Cute bump mandaa!


----------



## DissySunshine

Haha, thanks guys! I had to get out after being cooped up for sooooo looooong :wacko: and cncem, I'm almost 24 I just have a baby face (though I guess I could still be considered a baby by some ;) ) My mom and sister were both in their 30's when they had their second kids, but I beat them with my first by about 5 years (they were both 19 with their first). Plus, happy birthday!!!


----------



## salu_34

That's an amazing costume ! I think I'm just going as an egg - wear all white, and paint my belly yellow, lol. 

I'm feeling like shit today too - have a cold and am super tired. Was up almost every hour last night, going pee and plus had super bad cramps as well - not fun.

I have my OB appointment tomorrow, so going to talk to him about the cramping and how long he thinks I'm going to make it until.

TMI right now: How does one know if they've lost their mucus plug? I went to the bathroom after work and noticed a very thick piece of of mucus that was white, but had a tinge of brown to it (no blood or anything), I'm wondering if it was some of the plug or just regular mucus that comes daily. I'll have to ask my OB about that tomorrow as well.

Here is a pic of me on Friday. I've been told it looks like I've definitely dropped. It's hard to tell because the shirt.


----------



## mandaa1220

I think I started to lose some of my mucus plug today... though I can't be sure. It was globby, thick clear discharge. Definitely different than what I've had, as mine has normally been creamy. From what I've read, it can vary in color, texture, etc. Who knows!


----------



## Selaphyna

Salu sounds like it could be your mucus plug.

I have yet to lose mine. I've had an increase in discharge but nothing to indicate my mucus plug.

Dissy, such a cute picture.

Love the bump shots Salu and Mandaa

I'm still in pain. I've been spotting since I came home. At one point there was a bit of clot (kind of like you'd get with period), and it's bright red, but I have a feeling he just irritated the hell out of my cervix.


----------



## salu_34

Selaphyna said:


> still in pain. I've been spotting since I came home. At one point there was a bit of clot (kind of like you'd get with period), and it's bright red, but I have a feeling he just irritated the hell out of my cervix.

Hopefully that's all it is. If that was me, I'd be at the doctor's ASAP. I've been paranoid about spotting/bleeding since I had the incident in the summer.


----------



## Selaphyna

salu_34 said:


> Selaphyna said:
> 
> 
> still in pain. I've been spotting since I came home. At one point there was a bit of clot (kind of like you'd get with period), and it's bright red, but I have a feeling he just irritated the hell out of my cervix.
> 
> Hopefully that's all it is. If that was me, I'd be at the doctor's ASAP. I've been paranoid about spotting/bleeding since I had the incident in the summer.Click to expand...

I spent all day at the doctors/hospital. I figured if I'm still spotting tomorrow, I plan on calling. I'm not soaking my panty liner I wear, and it's mostly only when I wipe, and a few spots on the liner. So I'm just watching it for now.


----------



## mandaa1220

Selaphyna said:


> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selaphyna said:
> 
> 
> still in pain. I've been spotting since I came home. At one point there was a bit of clot (kind of like you'd get with period), and it's bright red, but I have a feeling he just irritated the hell out of my cervix.
> 
> Hopefully that's all it is. If that was me, I'd be at the doctor's ASAP. I've been paranoid about spotting/bleeding since I had the incident in the summer.Click to expand...
> 
> I spent all day at the doctors/hospital. I figured if I'm still spotting tomorrow, I plan on calling. I'm not soaking my panty liner I wear, and it's mostly only when I wipe, and a few spots on the liner. So I'm just watching it for now.Click to expand...

Hope everything is fine! :hugs:


----------



## Twinklie12

Can't wait to see who has the next sparkler! Sorry we are all mostly feeling crappy. I am generally exhausted and uncomfortable!


----------



## Missyann

I'm dressing my bump up as a turkey since I'm due so close to Thanksgiving in the US. Underlying joke is that since the baby was conceived with a turkey baster...(well, really a sterile medicine syringe).


----------



## MissyLissy

Aww.... Slightly off topic, but I just found out my cousin's wife is finally pregnant. They've gone through a lot and have had multiple miscarriages and have been trying for quite some time. She's due in May. This makes me very happy. :) I have to admit I was feeling slightly awkward around them whenever we got together. I know from personal experience how hard it can be to be around and reminded of pregnant people when you are trying so hard /going through a difficult time.


----------



## apple_20

Think I have lost a bit if plug yesterday only a small amount it was clear and likejelly. Wish it meant something but it wasn't my 'show' :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Twinklie12 said:


> Can't wait to see who has the next sparkler! Sorry we are all mostly feeling crappy. I am generally exhausted and uncomfortable!

Could be me! 
It's 7pm Tuesday night here and my Caesar is Thursday morning


----------



## Anniebobs

Lovely bump pics! 

I have been having no labour signs other than heaviness and lower backache. Last time I only got that the day I had a sweep before I was induced, but this has been on and off for a few weeks. I guess it's because baby keeps engaging and then popping out again. I wish they'd stay out until it's actually time though - bloody hurts!

Other than that I've just been nesting :happydance: I've bought almost everything I need now, just waiting on a few more deliveries. Washed most of babies clothes and bed sheets and have half packed my bag. Nearly there now!


----------



## apple_20

Eeeek it's getting exciting.


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## Selaphyna

I'm wondering if that damn doctor jump started my labor yesterday. 

Blood on my panty liner this morning was brown, but when I wiped, it was gloopy (sorry tmi), and it was more pink than bright red like yesterday. 

I was having a constant pain last night before heading to bed. 

This morning, I woke up with bad headache (think I was laying wrong), and now sitting up, I'm pretty sure I'm having contractions. Also feel sick to my stomach this morning.


----------



## apple_20

Selaphyna said:


> I'm wondering if that damn doctor jump started my labor yesterday.
> 
> Blood on my panty liner this morning was brown, but when I wiped, it was gloopy (sorry tmi), and it was more pink than bright red like yesterday.
> 
> I was having a constant pain last night before heading to bed.
> 
> This morning, I woke up with bad headache (think I was laying wrong), and now sitting up, I'm pretty sure I'm having contractions. Also feel sick to my stomach this morning.

Sounds like you have had your show which could mean it's real labour. Are you timing them? X


----------



## DissySunshine

Selaphyna said:


> I'm wondering if that damn doctor jump started my labor yesterday.
> 
> Blood on my panty liner this morning was brown, but when I wiped, it was gloopy (sorry tmi), and it was more pink than bright red like yesterday.
> 
> I was having a constant pain last night before heading to bed.
> 
> This morning, I woke up with bad headache (think I was laying wrong), and now sitting up, I'm pretty sure I'm having contractions. Also feel sick to my stomach this morning.

It is possible to progress labor with dilation checks. Please keep us all updated, I'll be thinking of you today! :hugs:


----------



## Selaphyna

I've been timing them, but they are still very irregular. I kept debating if I was going to take some tylenol for my headache, but then I got physically sick, so I took some. I'm sure if these are real contractions, I'd be able to still feel them through the minor pain medication.

I just took a very warm (not hot) shower, and feel a bit better, but we'll see if they return.


----------



## MarieMo7

Got a preview pic from our family photo session / maternity pics this weekend. EEK! So excited!
 



Attached Files:







1394361_733671663381740_515723065197472510_n.jpg
File size: 55.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## cncem

Super cute Mariemo!!

Selaphyna I hope this is it for you, sounds like it, good luck!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Has anybody else been having regular braxton hicks? 

I'm having them every 7 mins!


----------



## Jalanis22

Last night was the worst night ever! Ive had BH constantly and suddenly as i was heading to the kitchen i couldnt walk i had real deep pressure and even had a pulse feeling down there...and when i had that deep pressure i was like a tomato my face got red and i felt hot..almost went to the hospital as how bad it felt. Got my dr appt in a bit and lets see what he sqys..on the bright side my induction starts tomorrow night :yipee:


----------



## apple_20

laurarebecca1 said:


> Has anybody else been having regular braxton hicks?
> 
> I'm having them every 7 mins!

Yes you can (I have most evenings) the test is do they get stronger and closer together? That's when it's probably for real.


----------



## apple_20

Jalanis22 said:


> Last night was the worst night ever! Ive had BH constantly and suddenly as i was heading to the kitchen i couldnt walk i had real deep pressure and even had a pulse feeling down there...and when i had that deep pressure i was like a tomato my face got red and i felt hot..almost went to the hospital as how bad it felt. Got my dr appt in a bit and lets see what he sqys..on the bright side my induction starts tomorrow night :yipee:

That sounds horrible has it all stopped now? Not long until baby!


----------



## Jalanis22

apple_20 said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Last night was the worst night ever! Ive had BH constantly and suddenly as i was heading to the kitchen i couldnt walk i had real deep pressure and even had a pulse feeling down there...and when i had that deep pressure i was like a tomato my face got red and i felt hot..almost went to the hospital as how bad it felt. Got my dr appt in a bit and lets see what he sqys..on the bright side my induction starts tomorrow night :yipee:
> 
> That sounds horrible has it all stopped now? Not long until baby!Click to expand...

It is horrible i dont wish that on anyone...yes it stopped it was just last night..i made it to the bed and layed down..i had never felt pressure like that before


----------



## Traveling mom

i had my 38 week Dr visit yesterday and i am still not dialated at all :cry:
My dr did schedule me an induction date of the 12th in case little man hasnt decided to come on his own before that. He is thinking he is going to be a big baby so he doesnt want to keep him in there too long and risk needing to do a c-section. I really hope he decides to make an appearance before the 12th!


----------



## Twinklie12

At last appointment I asked how late they'd let me go. She said they start talking about induction at 41 weeks, and even then, they don't induce for big babies as they find naturally started labors are less likely to end in C-section with big babies. Man I hope this little lady doesn't make me wait too long!


----------



## Traveling mom

its weird how many different answers there are. My dr seems to think since im not dilated yet that it could be another 2 weeks until i am dilated enough to induce. He says my baby really seems to like it in there. :nope: its all so confusing to me. :wacko: i do trust my Dr's judgement though, he has been doing this for 30 years and has delievered over 3000 babies. i feel like he knows what hes doing. lol


----------



## Selaphyna

It seems to have fizzled out, at least for now. I laid down and slept for about 2 hours. I woke up to contractions. They last a minute, but are anywhere from 8 min to 15 min apart, and now I haven't had one for about 25 minutes. Told OH so he has an idea of what's going on, but also told him not to worry because they are so irregular yet.

Yeah I have every sign of early labor, but nothing to really merit going into L&D yet.

This is making me wish my water would just break on its own, so I know "oh, I need to go to L&D, things are starting".


----------



## junbait

My little November sparkler ended up being an October pumpkin. Gave birth to Akhil Deep, a beautiful baby boy, at exactly 38 weeks on October 22nd at 2:26 pm weighing 7.6 lbs and measuring 21.25 inches in length. Thanks for all your support thru this journey ladies and hope the rest of you have a smooth labor like I had. Looking forward to seeing all your birth stories in the birth section. I'll post mine soon.


----------



## Selaphyna

aww congrats junbait :hugs: 



Contractions are still lasting about a minute, and on average they are about 8-10 minutes apart. They are uncomfortable (feels like very bad period cramps, and that's where I'm feeling the contraction pain, my whole belly does tighten up just before it starts), but they haven't progressed in pain. I'm so unsure of when I should call doctor or when I should go in. This is all new to me.


----------



## apple_20

Congratulations junbait x


----------



## junbait

Selaphyna said:


> aww congrats junbait :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Contractions are still lasting about a minute, and on average they are about 8-10 minutes apart. They are uncomfortable (feels like very bad period cramps, and that's where I'm feeling the contraction pain, my whole belly does tighten up just before it starts), but they haven't progressed in pain. I'm so unsure of when I should call doctor or when I should go in. This is all new to me.


I'd say call if they last longer than 2 or 3 hours and won't go away with movement. My early labor contractions were averaging between 6 - 10 minutes. My active labor contractions were averaging between 5 - 7 minutes (no true regularity). I never had the text book 1 - 2 minute contractions when I was fully dilated and laboring down and getting ready to push.


----------



## Selaphyna

junbait said:


> Selaphyna said:
> 
> 
> aww congrats junbait :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Contractions are still lasting about a minute, and on average they are about 8-10 minutes apart. They are uncomfortable (feels like very bad period cramps, and that's where I'm feeling the contraction pain, my whole belly does tighten up just before it starts), but they haven't progressed in pain. I'm so unsure of when I should call doctor or when I should go in. This is all new to me.
> 
> 
> I'd say call if they last longer than 2 or 3 hours and won't go away with movement. My early labor contractions were averaging between 6 - 10 minutes. My active labor contractions were averaging between 5 - 7 minutes (no true regularity). I never had the text book 1 - 2 minute contractions when I was fully dilated and laboring down and getting ready to push.Click to expand...


I've had them since I've woken up this morning. I had an internal exam yesterday to check dilation and effacement (which according to this doctor was the same as it was two weeks ago), but he was very rough. I was in pain almost immediately and was for most of the evening. I never noticed any contractions except the occasional bh. But spotting yesterday after the exam, then this morning possible loss of some of plug, and contractions since then. I did sleep for about two hours earlier. And I'm still tired now, but I'm tempted to go ahead and call doctor, especially since they kind of regulated to 8-10 minutes between each contraction.


----------



## Twinklie12

congrats junbait!!!! another boy!


----------



## DissySunshine

Congratulations on your little boy junbait! Can't wait to hear your story.


----------



## Jalanis22

So i havent dilated at all, but baby is already pushing down, so my induction date has moved to thursday night....which means he will probably be a halloween baby


----------



## MarieMo7

Congrats junbait!

Jalanis, a Halloween baby will be awesome. Themed birthday parties forever!! :)

Selaphyna, I would call. Could be nothing. I was having regular contractions with my first daughter, 7-8 minutes apart but not painful. When I went in for my induction, they picked them up on the monitor and they stayed regular like that all night long while they did the cervidil. I thought, "sweet, I'm in pre-labor, this will go quick!" And almost 24 hours later, at 1.5cm, I opted for a c-section :) So could be nothing...but could definitely be something!


----------



## Princesskell

Congratulations Junbait!!

We have decided on the name Keir David Eric for our little guy!

All doing well, just adjusting to life with 2!!

Sorry people who are having it tough, hope these babies come out soon for you xxx


----------



## Selaphyna

MarieMo7 said:


> Selaphyna, I would call. Could be nothing. I was having regular contractions with my first daughter, 7-8 minutes apart but not painful. When I went in for my induction, they picked them up on the monitor and they stayed regular like that all night long while they did the cervidil. I thought, "sweet, I'm in pre-labor, this will go quick!" And almost 24 hours later, at 1.5cm, I opted for a c-section :) So could be nothing...but could definitely be something!

Well I laid down again, and it seems to have fizzled out. Still having them, but they are farther and farther apart.

As for spotting, it's pink/brown tinged now.

But looks like I'm on labor watch now lol.


----------



## ab75

Lovely name PK xx


----------



## salu_34

Congrats junbait !

Doctors appointment got cancelled today as he had an emergency meeting so I'm going tomorrow instead. HAve all these questions I need to ask him. 

Went to visit my mom and sister for a bi this afternoon. Told my mom I think I lost part of my mucus plug and she said well you could have this baby soon then. There's this woman she worKS for who says shes psychic and has told my mom she thinks km going to go at 37 weeks. We'll see how accurate she is !


----------



## MissyLissy

Congrats Junbait! Another boy! :thumbup:

Love the name, PK. :) Congrats again! :flower:

Good luck Selaphyna! Sounds like this might just be it for you. 

I can't believe how close we all are! Feels like just yesterday we were all talking about first tri symptoms and worries, and now here we are labor watching, talking about inductions and c-sections in the imminent future! It's crazy. Had my doctor appointment today and got all it the info I needed for c-section prep next week. I think the only thing that could make me deliver this week is if I get bad lab results (should get those back this evening), or if my growth scan doesn't go well on Friday. In either scenario, my OB said she'd deliver the babies ASAP instead of waiting.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

C section tomorrow and feeling very emotional about my boy no longer being an only child.


----------



## busytulip

Congratulations Junbait!

Love his name PK :D

Thinking of you Selaphyna, sounds like it could very well be early labor.

Salu-sorry your doc had to reschedule, that must be frustrating

Missy- praying for great lab and NST results


----------



## DissySunshine

hopefulfor1st said:


> C section tomorrow and feeling very emotional about my boy no longer being an only child.

Oh, hooray, the first girl! :happydance:
Your son is going to be an amazing big brother. Just think of all of the amazing memories your LO's will share together through the years. I bet he will be a very proud boy come tomorrow!


----------



## cncem

junbait said:


> My little November sparkler ended up being an October pumpkin. Gave birth to Akhil Deep, a beautiful baby boy, at exactly 38 weeks on October 22nd at 2:26 pm weighing 7.6 lbs and measuring 21.25 inches in length. Thanks for all your support thru this journey ladies and hope the rest of you have a smooth labor like I had. Looking forward to seeing all your birth stories in the birth section. I'll post mine soon.

Congrats Junbait!!


----------



## cncem

hopefulfor1st said:


> C section tomorrow and feeling very emotional about my boy no longer being an only child.


Ooooh exciting, good luck!!


----------



## cncem

Princesskell said:


> Congratulations Junbait!!
> 
> We have decided on the name Keir David Eric for our little guy!
> 
> All doing well, just adjusting to life with 2!!
> 
> Sorry people who are having it tough, hope these babies come out soon for you xxx

I love that name PK! Sounds great!


----------



## MissyLissy

hopefulfor1st said:


> C section tomorrow and feeling very emotional about my boy no longer being an only child.

Good luck!! You are giving your boy the greatest gift with his little sister, and big responsibility too! It's a good thing! :) Hope all goes smoothly tomorrow!


----------



## cncem

Jalanis22 said:


> Last night was the worst night ever! Ive had BH constantly and suddenly as i was heading to the kitchen i couldnt walk i had real deep pressure and even had a pulse feeling down there...and when i had that deep pressure i was like a tomato my face got red and i felt hot..almost went to the hospital as how bad it felt. Got my dr appt in a bit and lets see what he sqys..on the bright side my induction starts tomorrow night :yipee:

Eeeek, exciting!! Good luck!

LauraRebecca, not really having all that regular of BH, only sometimes if I overdo it or walk too much, although last night I did have 3 really painful ones while out to dinner with hubby that I thought might have been something. I hope I don't have any more BH contractions until I actually go into labork, I hate the "is this it, is it not?" game. 

As for me, I had an ob appt with a different doc as mine was on vacation, but I didn't even see the doc, just the nurse who did a fundal height measurement (which I havn't had at all recently) and when I asked told me it was 39, which is two weeks ahead isn't it? She said it's not always accurate and don't worry about it. She gave me the induction paper which tells you time to be there, not to eat or drink etc. When I got home and looked at it I find out I'm gbs positive, like wow, thanks for Not telling me that and letting me find out like this. I didn't get a cervix check which I thought I was supposed to, she told me they don't do them until 37 weeks which is tomorrow, and said I'm having a csec anyway, I was alarmed, lilke No and she looked at the notes and was like oh sorry, induction. I don't like this office much and am glad it's almost over. My doc won't even be doing the induction, but another doc I've never met before. Ugh. Not a good day.


----------



## salu_34

cncem said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> Last night was the worst night ever! Ive had BH constantly and suddenly as i was heading to the kitchen i couldnt walk i had real deep pressure and even had a pulse feeling down there...and when i had that deep pressure i was like a tomato my face got red and i felt hot..almost went to the hospital as how bad it felt. Got my dr appt in a bit and lets see what he sqys..on the bright side my induction starts tomorrow night :yipee:
> 
> Eeeek, exciting!! Good luck!
> 
> LauraRebecca, not really having all that regular of BH, only sometimes if I overdo it or walk too much, although last night I did have 3 really painful ones while out to dinner with hubby that I thought might have been something. I hope I don't have any more BH contractions until I actually go into labork, I hate the "is this it, is it not?" game.
> 
> As for me, I had an ob appt with a different doc as mine was on vacation, but I didn't even see the doc, just the nurse who did a fundal height measurement (which I havn't had at all recently) and when I asked told me it was 39, which is two weeks ahead isn't it? She said it's not always accurate and don't worry about it. She gave me the induction paper which tells you time to be there, not to eat or drink etc. When I got home and looked at it I find out I'm gbs positive, like wow, thanks for Not telling me that and letting me find out like this. I didn't get a cervix check which I thought I was supposed to, she told me they don't do them until 37 weeks which is tomorrow, and said I'm having a csec anyway, I was alarmed, lilke No and she looked at the notes and was like oh sorry, induction. I don't like this office much and am glad it's almost over. My doc won't even be doing the induction, but another doc I've never met before. Ugh. Not a good day.Click to expand...

Sorry you had a shitty time at the doctors :( 
I over heard my doc receptionist/nurse say that he's pretty busy in November so I hope that doesn't interfere with my appointments. I don't really want to deal with OB I don't know


----------



## mandaa1220

Are you ladies all getting cervical checks? I don't think my midwife group plans to do one, unless maybe I go overdue? I had an appointment today and there was no checking whatsoever and they set my appointment for next week, where I'm 99% sure they don't plan to do one. I guess it's because I went with a midwife group rather than an OB/GYN, so it's a more natural approach and less invasive? More of he comes, when he comes?

I just want to know what's going on down there! :wacko:


----------



## cncem

I want to know too, although a cervical check will only tell you what your body's done, not what it will do, or when. This is tmi, sorry guys, but my husband volunteered to check my cervix when he got home, even though he didn't know what he was checking for, lol. He said it is soft and mushy and he could almost get a finger in there (cervix) but he was probably just telling me what I wanted to hear. He bought me a jogger stroller/infant car seat system this evening so I'm super happy now. I'll be in the single digits for how many days I have left tomorrow, yay (early) full term!

I know how you feel Salu, I feel the same way. Although at this point I just don't care anymore. As long as I have Macie safely that is all that matters.


----------



## apple_20

I know the feeling about being sad that my boy won't be my only child anymore. Since I stopped work in July we spend every day together and go to the farm and to groups. I know we can still do these things bit it's not the same. Ill miss all the1-1 time we get.

On the plus side when baby grows up he'll have someone to play with x


----------



## Anniebobs

Hopefulfor1st good luck for today. I'm nervous too about how DD will react to not being an only child any more but I'm sure it'll be fine. 

I won't be having any cervix checks and am thinking of refusing them in labour too. With DD the midwife told me I was 10cm and ready to push but when we got to the labour ward (I had been induced on maternity ward) the doctor told me I was only 4cm - bit of a difference!! My body started pushing anyway and she was out in about 5 pushes so proved the midwife right! Have no idea how the doctor got it so wrong but I hate having cervix checks anyway so why bother?!


----------



## salu_34

mandaa1220 said:


> Are you ladies all getting cervical checks? I don't think my midwife group plans to do one, unless maybe I go overdue? I had an appointment today and there was no checking whatsoever and they set my appointment for next week, where I'm 99% sure they don't plan to do one. I guess it's because I went with a midwife group rather than an OB/GYN, so it's a more natural approach and less invasive? More of he comes, when he comes?
> 
> I just want to know what's going on down there! :wacko:

I havent had any cervical check yet, and he hasn't mentioned it at all. Maybe today he will? I'm going to ask him how big he thinks she is and if I'll go the full 40 weeks or sooner/later. But I guess it's hard for them to tell if they don't check everything ? I feel so very naive about this all, being it my first baby.


----------



## cncem

Good luck for today Hopeful!!


----------



## MissyLissy

I've only had 2 cervical checks. One was with my OB's partner when my normal doc was on vacation, and the other was when I thought I was having contractions at my request. My OB doesn't typically do them otherwise. Both times I was only 1 cm dilated.


----------



## Twinklie12

Good luck hopefulfor1st!!! :hugs:

I think my doctor might start cerivcal checks this week at my 37 weeks appointment? But not sure.


----------



## DissySunshine

My OB started at my 36 week appointment, where I was still 4cm from my labor scare. This week's appointment saw a whopping .5cm change lol! I am happy that they do it at my office, because I am the type that needs to know what my body is doing or I will stress hardcore. It's kind of a catch 22, though, because now I keep wondering if I'm still progressing or if I am really experiencing the SLOWEST labor ever! Either way, I think I would go crazy just because it's so close to show time. 

My OB is really gentle, so I don't mind the checks too much. Hospital docs, on the other hand...OUCH!


----------



## MarieMo7

Good luck hopeful!!!

My doctor does cervical checks weekly from 36 weeks, so I had one last Wednesday and will have one today - woohoo full term! Been having BH contractions (with 3-4 real ones thrown in for good measure) every 12-15 minutes for about 18 hours now. They're really light, though (except for the real ones!) so I was able to sleep through them just fine, but I woke up more tired that I'd expect with a full 8 hours of sleep. My body may have kept contracting while I was asleep. 


Salu - you can certainly ask your doctor, but it's really hard for them to tell...and honestly it's a 50/50 shot. You can't predict any of it...I think I mentioned before that I had a friend who could have gone "any day now" because she was 4cm dilated from 35 weeks. And her body didn't budge until 41 weeks. I know being a first-time mom you're anxious and nervous, but honestly - if you get a "soon!" answer, it might get your hopes up and be completely wrong. Or, you might get told you'll definitely go past term, and have your water break tonight. Unless you're having a c-section or being induced on a certain date, there's really no way to tell. Please understand I'm not trying to rude or mean here...just trying to share some of my experience so you don't end up being surprised or disappointed. Of course, the doc might be right on too, so who am I to talk???


----------



## DissySunshine

MarieMo7 said:


> Salu - you can certainly ask your doctor, but it's really hard for them to tell...and honestly it's a 50/50 shot. You can't predict any of it...I think I mentioned before that I had a friend who could have gone "any day now" because she was 4cm dilated from 35 weeks. And her body didn't budge until 41 weeks.

Noooooo that's what they keep telling me!! :dohh: I don't think I could handle being overdue at this point lol


----------



## MissyLissy

DissySunshine said:


> MarieMo7 said:
> 
> 
> Salu - you can certainly ask your doctor, but it's really hard for them to tell...and honestly it's a 50/50 shot. You can't predict any of it...I think I mentioned before that I had a friend who could have gone "any day now" because she was 4cm dilated from 35 weeks. And her body didn't budge until 41 weeks.
> 
> Noooooo that's what they keep telling me!! :dohh: I don't think I could handle being overdue at this point lolClick to expand...

My cousin walked around 3.5 cm dilated with her son from 36 weeks on. She didn't end up going into labor until she was 41 weeks preg and they had to induce her! She's currently walking around almost 4 cm dilated at 38 weeks with her second, but not getting her hopes up too much due to her first experience. Conversely, my good friend gave birth to her son at 38 weeks. She had an OB appointment a few days prior and wasn't dilated at all (maybe 1 cm if that). She thought for sure she was going to be overdue and freaked when labor caught her off guard a couple weeks early.


----------



## apple_20

Yeah they don't bother with cervical checks in the uk unless they think you are in labour, sweeps or there is another medical reason. I'd be gutted to walk around for weeks at 3cm or be told at 41 weeks there's no dilation.


----------



## Princesskell

I worried so much about F not being my only child anymore and I must admit I miss her terribly. I adore Keir and being a mum of two is great, but I do miss her being my baby and I hate that she has suddenly gone so grown up.
But then don't listen to me, I'm going through the day 5 weepies!!


----------



## Laylagirl

At least I know if I don't have my little guy by his due date, I'm scheduled induction by dec 1...so only one week overdue is how far they'll let me go..


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## busytulip

Good luck Hopeful!

Layla- hopefully you'll have your LO before the scheduled induction

Hugs to all those dealing with second child worries. I came from a big family and have a large family of my own so I don't have any sage advice to offer.


----------



## salu_34

Oh no don't worry at all ! It's my mom that keeps telling me to ask the doctor about how big he thinks she might be. My mom's been very into everything as this is her first grandchild. It has been getting quite annoying ! I'd rather not get my hopes up and the have her come later than what was predicted !


----------



## mandaa1220

salu_34 said:


> Oh no don't worry at all ! It's my mom that keeps telling me to ask the doctor about how big he thinks she might be. My mom's been very into everything as this is her first grandchild. It has been getting quite annoying ! I'd rather not get my hopes up and the have her come later than what was predicted !

I keep getting asked the same question from my mom after every appointment and yesterday I was like "mom, they haven't looked up there, they don't know."


----------



## MarieMo7

My in-laws are big planners and keep trying to figure out when they should come down. I had to explain to them this weekend that Reese does not, as far as I am aware, have a calendar in the womb, so she really doesn't have any input right now as to when they should plan their trip. LOL.

Contractions still consistent every 15 minutes or so. Interesting.


----------



## MarieMo7

Yay, my body is doing something! Doc said I'm about 20% effaced. It's not much but she said she can tell a definite difference from my last visit, so these contractions are doing something. Big deal for me, considering with my first pregnancy my cervix did absolutely nothing...no dilation, no effacement - nothing. My next goal is to get baby to drop...so lots of walks (ugh, PGP) and bouncing on my exercise ball. She did say if she could get to my cervix, she would start doing sweeps at 39 weeks.

C-section is otherwise scheduled for Monday, Nov 24th at noon. So regardless, less than 4 weeks! Yay!


----------



## salu_34

So I'm positive for group B Strep :( which means I'll be on IV during labour. When I messaged OH and told him he was a bit concerned but fine after I told him me being on and IV will make it so it doesn't harm the baby. 
Asked him about the discharge I had Monday night and he said it didn't sound like it could be part of my mucus plug. He did say my bump was getting bigger though.
My OB is off all next week so I have to go to the other one in the office. Hopefully she's nice, lol. Don't like dealing with other doctors that aren't my own.


----------



## cncem

salu_34 said:


> So I'm positive for group B Strep :( which means I'll be on IV during labour. When I messaged OH and told him he was a bit concerned but fine after I told him me being on and IV will make it so it doesn't harm the baby.
> Asked him about the discharge I had Monday night and he said it didn't sound like it could be part of my mucus plug. He did say my bump was getting bigger though.
> My OB is off all next week so I have to go to the other one in the office. Hopefully she's nice, lol. Don't like dealing with other doctors that aren't my own.

I have group B strep too. I wonder what causes that? I don't remember having in either of my previous pregnancies.


----------



## mwel8819

I was just about to ask you ladies had you been screened for Strep B yet. The test sucked! Where I go to the doctor they tested both front and back. :( I haven't heard anything back from them today...I don't know how long it takes to get results. 

And I was also checked for progress and I'm not dilated at all and my doctor is very happy about that. lol! I do not want to go early. I want her to bake as long as she wants to. :)


----------



## salu_34

Ya its front and back here too - but it was just with a cotton swab so didn't really feel like much. 

My doctor said that you could have it with one pregnancy and not with another so I guess its just luck of the draw.


----------



## mwel8819

Did they call you with results or did you have to wait until your next appointment?


----------



## salu_34

mwel8819 said:


> Did they call you with results or did you have to wait until your next appointment?

Had to wait until today's appintment. I got it done last week.


----------



## mwel8819

That's what I was afraid of...I like the no news is good news thing but I was thinking they will tell me next week. :( My mom had it with her last two...wonder if that makes a difference?


----------



## salu_34

mwel8819 said:


> That's what I was afraid of...I like the no news is good news thing but I was thinking they will tell me next week. :( My mom had it with her last two...wonder if that makes a difference?

I don't think it makes a difference. Back in the 80s when my mom was pregnant with me and my sisters they didn't even do the rest. And my doc said that I could be negative with my next pregnancy. I guess it all depends. As long as the hospital knows you're all good !

Cute pic BTW :)


----------



## busytulip

I tested positive for GBS my last pregnancy and negative with this one. Everyone has a small amount on their skin normally, the test shows whether or not it has colonized/overgrown. Although it stinks that you have to have IV antibiotics and stay a little longer after baby is born it really isn't a huge deal but prevents your LO from becoming potentially very ill.

Mwel-that IS a cute pic!


----------



## mandaa1220

Yeah I had to wait for next appt to get Group B strep results. I got them back yesterday and was negative.


----------



## Jalanis22

Contractions have officially kicked in! Im timing them and they are 5-7 mins apart...and it all started this afternoon and since then ive been contracting..


----------



## mandaa1220

Jalanis22 said:


> Contractions have officially kicked in! Im timing them and they are 5-7 mins apart...and it all started this afternoon and since then ive been contracting..

Jealous!! Good luck!


----------



## MarieMo7

Awesome Jalanis! So no induction needed after all!!


----------



## salu_34

busytulip said:


> I tested positive for GBS my last pregnancy and negative with this one. Everyone has a small amount on their skin normally, the test shows whether or not it has colonized/overgrown. Although it stinks that you have to have IV antibiotics and stay a little longer after baby is born it really isn't a huge deal but prevents your LO from becoming potentially very ill.
> 
> Mwel-that IS a cute pic!

How come you have to stay lo get after baby is born ? Just to make sure baby is okay ?


----------



## Jalanis22

I have no idea if induction is still in the books since my cervix yesterday was still closed...but im happy im having contractions naturally and not to get started tomorrow night with oxytocin...i called dr and he said as soon as they are every 5 mins to head to the hospital


----------



## DissySunshine

Feeling a lot of pressure in my abdomen tonight - but I can't tell if it's my LO's rear end or if there's some contracting going on :wacko: It's right under my ribs, but doesn't take up the whole abdomen. 

Good luck to those who are able to time your contractions, because I'm having a heck of a time tonight!


----------



## cncem

Awesome Jalanis, good luck!!! Sometimes all it takes is an induction date, maybe I won't make it to next Friday, *crossfingers :)


----------



## Princesskell

Good luck Jalanis xxx


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks ladies!! Im at the hospital...from nothing dilated yesterday i came in with 4cm and contractions kicking hard.


----------



## MissyLissy

Awesome! Congrats Jalanis and good luck! :)


----------



## Anniebobs

Good luck Jalanais! How exciting that you went on your own before induction!


----------



## Jalanis22

Anniebobs said:


> Good luck Jalanais! How exciting that you went on your own before induction!

I know i was scared of the process but thank god this baby wants to come out...as of now alreafy 6cm


----------



## apple_20

Yay Jalanis I'm very jealous but you give me hope!


----------



## Princesskell

Hope you are still progressing nicely Jalanis...another boy for the thread! Xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

salu_34 said:


> So I'm positive for group B Strep :( which means I'll be on IV during labour. When I messaged OH and told him he was a bit concerned but fine after I told him me being on and IV will make it so it doesn't harm the baby.
> Asked him about the discharge I had Monday night and he said it didn't sound like it could be part of my mucus plug. He did say my bump was getting bigger though.
> My OB is off all next week so I have to go to the other one in the office. Hopefully she's nice, lol. Don't like dealing with other doctors that aren't my own.


You dont have to have IV. I suggest you do lots of reading :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Jalanis22 said:


> Thanks ladies!! Im at the hospital...from nothing dilated yesterday i came in with 4cm and contractions kicking hard.

Great stuff! All the best


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Talk about bad timing my chinchilla is seriously ill, what an emotinal few days and very demanding. I have to syringe feed him and regularly give pain relief and antibotics to him. 

My BH have changed, baby movements are different, my pelvis feels like its been repeatly kicked.

I had mw this morning, everything is fine baby is 3/5 so that explains the above. Next appt on my dd.


----------



## Twinklie12

Good luck Jalanis, can't wait to hear the news!


----------



## mwel8819

Thanks! Yeah guess I'll just think about it until next Tuesday...hate those kinds of tests but I heard it takes a few days for the cultures to grow. 

We just got our maternity pics back and I figured I should change my pic. :) Thanks for the compliments on it! I thought they turned out pretty good and I only paid $75 for them because she is just starting out.


----------



## mwel8819

Good luck Jalanis!!! How exciting! :)


----------



## busytulip

Good luck Jalanis!

Salu-yes, that is exactly right. Although each situation is different, if labor went well and the baby's vitals look great it may mean that they would be willing to forego making you stay longer.

Mummytoamber- sorry that your chinchilla is ill, praying the antibiotics help. Sounds like things are starting to progress for you, FX'd things go smoothly.

Mwel- $75 is a steal and it looks like she did a great job.

AFM-today's my due date! No signs that baby is interested in making their appearance anytime soon. Even though I'm really uncomfortable I'm also kind of ok with it because my OB is on vacation until Monday and after everything I have gone through during this pregnancy I'd just feel more at ease if I had my own doc delivering.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Thanks Busytulip. Happy due date! Got anything planned?


----------



## Princesskell

Happy due date Busytulip!! Xx


----------



## busytulip

MummyToAmberx said:


> Thanks Busytulip. Happy due date! Got anything planned?

Thank you! My older boys are having a haunted house+carnival at their school and will be performing tonight (they are in a trash can band). So I think I am going to take my younger kiddos to that and then carve pumpkins.


----------



## apple_20

Happy due date busy tulip mines Sunday I must plan something to keep me busy!


----------



## Jalanis22

Thanks ladies!! My baby boy was born today at 6:11 a.m weighing 7lbs 4oz. Im happy he came on his own and hes happy and healthy. Currently breastfeeding him see how this goes.


----------



## Anniebobs

Congratulations Jalanais! Sounds like a quick labour, hope you're recovering well from it. Enjoy the baby cuddles!


----------



## MarieMo7

Congrats, Jalanis! All he needed was an induction date, and he came on his own!! Congrats again, can't wait to see pics! :)


----------



## salu_34

Congrats jalanis !


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Jalanis22 said:


> Thanks ladies!! My baby boy was born today at 6:11 a.m weighing 7lbs 4oz. Im happy he came on his own and hes happy and healthy. Currently breastfeeding him see how this goes.

Congratulations!


----------



## apple_20

Congratulations enjoy!!


----------



## DragonflyWing

Congratulations Jalanis!


----------



## laurarebecca1

Jalanis22 said:


> Thanks ladies!! My baby boy was born today at 6:11 a.m weighing 7lbs 4oz. Im happy he came on his own and hes happy and healthy. Currently breastfeeding him see how this goes.

Congrats!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats Jalanis! Glad he came on his own for you!


----------



## cncem

congrats Jalanis!! What a great weight, enjoy your baby :)

Happy due date BusyTulip!!

Gorgeous pic Mariemo, and Mwel. I can't wait to see mine, although I might not get a sneak peak till after Macie comes. My best friend was the photog and she is a busy lady. 

Dear hubby bought me a coach purse and wallet as a birthday present/push present, it's coming on Sat so instead of being bummed Macie won't be here I'm going to be super happy. Only 8 more days till I meet my baby girl. I can't Wait!!!


----------



## Princesskell

Awwwwww yey Jalanis! Well done honey :yipee:
Let us know when he has a name xxxx


----------



## Princesskell

Busytulip...how many children do you have? Xxx


----------



## mwel8819

Yaya!!! Go Jalanis! Sounds like a good delivery! Congrats honey! :)

I also got my push present yesterday...it's a Petunia Pickle Bottom Diaper Bag!!! I love it!!!
 



Attached Files:







petunia.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cncem

Cute Mwel! That kind of looks like my purse. It is big enough I thought it might double as a diaper bag.
 



Attached Files:







coach.jpg
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Anniebobs

I got a pink lining yummy mummy bag. I absolutely love it! I never got myself one last time (just used the free Boots one) so this time DH treated me &#128516;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 57.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ab75

Congratulations Jalanis xx


----------



## mwel8819

Yay for all our cute bags!!!


----------



## MissyLissy

Congrats Jalanis! Glad you got to avoid induction! Does he have a name yet? :)

I seriously never heard of a push present until just now. I think I need to start dropping hints for hubby. :haha: 

My diaper bag is a Vera Bradley design. I really love it. It's currently packed in the car with things the babies will need at the hospital. :cloud9:


----------



## DissySunshine

Hopefulfor1st, weren't you getting induced a few days ago? I hope everything has turned out well for you and your little pink bundle!! 
Can't wait to hear from her again :)


----------



## Princesskell

Me and my little man!! :cloud9: Xxx
 



Attached Files:







InstagramCapture_a2a33756-f272-4ea9-8598-271c89ac0f47.jpg
File size: 92.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## cncem

Awwww he is adorable PK! I was wondering about hopeful too, wasn't her induction yesterday? I bet she is enjoying some newborn cuddles.


----------



## MarieMo7

Awww PK what a great picture!!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Awesome picture PK! Love it! He is so cute, you look fab and so happy!


----------



## Missyann

Here's my Halloween costume, or I should say, baby's first costume.

Congrats Jalanis and what a cute boy, PK!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 23


----------



## MarieMo7

Missyann said:


> Here's my Halloween costume, or I should say, baby's first costume.
> 
> Congrats Jalanis and what a cute boy, PK!

Ha! That's awesome :)


----------



## cncem

Missyann said:


> Here's my Halloween costume, or I should say, baby's first costume.
> 
> Congrats Jalanis and what a cute boy, PK!

That is cute Happy Halloween!


----------



## DissySunshine

Anyone with dogs - have your dogs been acting weirder lately in the 3rd trimester? I can't figure out if my Pit Bull is sick or just feeling the changes about to happen...he's not eating his food, and he leaves it there so he can block the kitchen and fend off my other dog. I feel like he's trying to keep some of his "territory" from changing, but I don't know what to do! I really hope he works this out before little lady gets here.


----------



## MissyLissy

DissySunshine said:


> Anyone with dogs - have your dogs been acting weirder lately in the 3rd trimester? I can't figure out if my Pit Bull is sick or just feeling the changes about to happen...he's not eating his food, and he leaves it there so he can block the kitchen and fend off my other dog. I feel like he's trying to keep some of his "territory" from changing, but I don't know what to do! I really hope he works this out before little lady gets here.

Yes, my dog has been acting progressively needy/even a little sad as the pregnancy goes on. He's been very cuddly and always needs to be smushed up next to either DH or myself. Also, he's been licking his paw almost obsessively since the summer and we are having trouble getting him to crack that. We've taken him to the vet, but there is nothing wrong with his paw or with him. I truly think he knows something is up and big changes are coming and the paw licking is an anxiety thing. He's a very gentle, little dog (14 lb Teddy Bear) who is always great around babies, so I'm not worried about him after babies arrive, but I truly think he knows what's up and he's having some anxiety about it.

He'll adjust! He's gonna love the toddler stage and all the extra people food being dropped on the floor for him. Lol :)


----------



## mwel8819

Awww PK! That is precious!!!

Is anyone getting a matching hospital gown and baby gown? I've been looking but I just wonder what everyone's thoughts on them are...another question I read on pinterest that some women take depends with them instead of pads and it keeps their panties and other things from getting ruined...what do ya'll make of this, especially second time moms?


----------



## salu_34

My dog just seems to bark at me all the time when I leave the house. He hasn't been overly affectionate towards me. Although it could be because he's actually OHs sisters dog, but he lived with us. I don't spoil him like she does so he probably doesn't like me much lol.


----------



## MarieMo7

mwel8819 said:


> Awww PK! That is precious!!!
> 
> Is anyone getting a matching hospital gown and baby gown? I've been looking but I just wonder what everyone's thoughts on them are...another question I read on pinterest that some women take depends with them instead of pads and it keeps their panties and other things from getting ruined...what do ya'll make of this, especially second time moms?

i've never heard of matching mom/baby gowns! It sounds cute. Although from my experience, I wasn't too concerned with what I wore at all...once I got out of the hospital gown, I wore a loose tank top (for easy boob access), yoga pants, and my robe. My baby wore the hospital onesie and was burrito-wrapped until the day we went home. We tried to do skin-to-skin constantly, so I didn't want her in anything I couldn't easily take off.

My SIL did Depends after every pregnancy. She prefers them, but I just don't think I would want to deal with all that! Plus they can be kind of pricey. I just bought a $10 pack of undies from Target that I didn't mind getting ruined, and used those for the first few weeks post-partum until the bleeding was totally gone.


----------



## mwel8819

MarieMo7 said:


> mwel8819 said:
> 
> 
> Awww PK! That is precious!!!
> 
> Is anyone getting a matching hospital gown and baby gown? I've been looking but I just wonder what everyone's thoughts on them are...another question I read on pinterest that some women take depends with them instead of pads and it keeps their panties and other things from getting ruined...what do ya'll make of this, especially second time moms?
> 
> i've never heard of matching mom/baby gowns! It sounds cute. Although from my experience, I wasn't too concerned with what I wore at all...once I got out of the hospital gown, I wore a loose tank top (for easy boob access), yoga pants, and my robe. My baby wore the hospital onesie and was burrito-wrapped until the day we went home. We tried to do skin-to-skin constantly, so I didn't want her in anything I couldn't easily take off.
> 
> My SIL did Depends after every pregnancy. She prefers them, but I just don't think I would want to deal with all that! Plus they can be kind of pricey. I just bought a $10 pack of undies from Target that I didn't mind getting ruined, and used those for the first few weeks post-partum until the bleeding was totally gone.Click to expand...


They are adorable but I wouldn't want it getting ruined because it's $90 for a matching set. https://www.etsy.com/listing/129939...erest&utm_medium=PageTools&utm_campaign=Share

This is the one I am thinking about.

I just can't figure out if I want to get a delivery gown and feel prettier in my first pics after the baby is born or if I want to buy matching gowns just for the days after.


----------



## salu_34

I just went out and bought a 6 pack of hi-cut undies, and will probably just get pads. Speaking of which, what kind do you ladies buy ? The long over night ones ?


----------



## Princesskell

My cat went crazy towards the end, he was acting very weird!

I wouldn't bother with any special birth outfits...never even got my nightie on this time the whole hospital stay.


----------



## Selaphyna

Just stopping in to say hi. I have a lot to catch up on.

Had Eryk Alexander at 3:20am on 10/29/14. Will update later with birth story. Weighed 5lb 4oz and 18 inches long.


----------



## cncem

Awhile ago there was a great deal on stayfree pads and coupons that made them free so I stocked up, now I have a cabinet full of pads that I never use because I prefer tampons. Now I have a use for them, I've been wearing the thin ones during the daytime for the increased discharge and I'll use the overnight ones for post partum. I've heard that depends work great for post partum too. If I had a need I'd stock up. 

Mwel, that is cute, but I wouldn't spend money on gowns for the hospital, especially as they might get ruined. A matching homecoming set would be better I think. 

My dog isn't acting any different I don't think. She has a big surprise coming when we bring the baby home, she won't be the baby of the family anymore, lol. 

I've been feeling a little blue lately, mostly I'm just tired of being pregnant and all the restrictions, with everything I can't have, especially tonight, I'm worried how I'll deal with a housefull of trick-or-treat candy I can't have. I never thought I'd cry over candy, lol. It's sad and ridiculous at the same time.


----------



## ab75

Congratulations selaphyna xx


----------



## salu_34

Selaphyna said:


> Just stopping in to say hi. I have a lot to catch up on.
> 
> Had Eryk Alexander at 3:20am on 10/29/14. Will update later with birth story. Weighed 5lb 4oz and 18 inches long.

Congrats !!


----------



## salu_34

cncem said:


> Awhile ago there was a great deal on stayfree pads and coupons that made them free so I stocked up, now I have a cabinet full of pads that I never use because I prefer tampons. Now I have a use for them, I've been wearing the thin ones during the daytime for the increased discharge and I'll use the overnight ones for post partum. I've heard that depends work great for post partum too. If I had a need I'd stock up.
> 
> Mwel, that is cute, but I wouldn't spend money on gowns for the hospital, especially as they might get ruined. A matching homecoming set would be better I think.
> 
> My dog isn't acting any different I don't think. She has a big surprise coming when we bring the baby home, she won't be the baby of the family anymore, lol.
> 
> I've been feeling a little blue lately, mostly I'm just tired of being pregnant and all the restrictions, with everything I can't have, especially tonight, I'm worried how I'll deal with a housefull of trick-or-treat candy I can't have. I never thought I'd cry over candy, lol. It's sad and ridiculous at the same time.

Ya I don't use pads either, so I don't want to over buy and be stuck with them ! I guess I'll get a pack or two and see where that takes me.


----------



## Princesskell

Awwwwww massive congratulations Selaphyna !! :yipee:
I can't wait to hear about how your little man got here xxxxx


----------



## mandaa1220

Congrats to all of you mamas who have had your little babies!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats Selaphyna!!!


----------



## MarieMo7

Congrats Selaphyna! Can't wait to hear the story and see pictures!!!


----------



## MarieMo7

I bought 1 large pack of pads, and then stole a bunch from the hospital (the benefits of having a friend in L&D, she hooked me up!). I still have some of my pads left over...will have to get those out soon :)


----------



## Selaphyna

Now that I have some time. Most of you ladies know I started feeling contractions Tuesday morning, almost right after waking up. They weren't regular and not too extremely painful, just annoying aunt flo like cramps. 

Slowly as day went on, they started to get more annoying, but still didn't seem regular so OH and I just enjoyed the evening together. We laid down for bed about 10pm, he was out by 10:30, I dozed off, but then was woken up about 20 minutes later with a contraction that was a bit more painful. I started timing them. They were anywhere from 10-15 minutes apart, lasting a minute. About an hour later I laid on my side, and they were starting to come anywhere from 8-10 minutes, lasting almost 2 minutes. I got up (almost immediately it felt very painful), went into the bathroom, to take a shower as that made me feel better earlier. Well (sorry tmi), I noticed a dribble on the floor of bathroom after I stripped, it smelled off, and was completely different than my discharge. I got in the shower, contractions were still coming, getting more painful. So once I was done, I got out and woke OH up (it was about 12:30am at this time), told him we needed to go to the hospital. We got everything together, and left the apartment by 1am, got to the hospital at about 1:15. I was taken right up to L&D, which they got me in a room. Told the nurse that I had an internal the day before, but was sure I had bloody show Tuesday morning, and how often my contractions were coming. Also told her I was sure my water broke (smell and dribble in home bathroom). I was checked by the nurse, which she found me to be 5cm, and fully effaced. They rushed to get a full bag of fluids into me because I did plan to get an epidural. Doctor came in to check on me around 2:10, and I was 7 cm. Well by 2:40, I got my epidural. About 10 minutes later they put a foley in me as they wanted to get UA, and I all of sudden, I felt like I needed to push. They were then rushing to get everything in the room, and have the doctor in there. Three big pushes, and by 3:20am, Eryk was born. 

All I have to say is I did not expect it to go that quickly, and I got hardly any use out of the epidural, honestly probably didn't need it. I pretty much labored at home on my own all day Tuesday. For the most part I worked through all my contractions fairly well. Nurse was kind of surprised I was hardly making any noise, except when I was pushing. That hurt like hell, but I didn't tear and he didn't have to cut me. 

As for how Eryk is doing, he's doing alright, other than he is very small (was told my placenta was small too :( ). Breastfeeding was hard at first. Had a hard time last night because I was worried he wasn't getting anything at all, but then about 1am this morning I realized that I was leaking. Think some of my milk came in today. He's feeding pretty well, but weighed in at 4lb13oz this morning. Doctor's appointment on Monday, so I hope he gains some over the weekend.

I'm doing alright other than overwhelmed by my emotions. OH is wonderful though by being supportive.


----------



## lovinglife28

My November sparkler turned into a October pumpkin. Another boy to add to the group. ha Grayson Leroy was born at 445 am 10/29/14 weighing in at 5lbs 10oz. I was induced due to gestational hypertention at 37+5. We got to go home today finally and will update with birth story when I find a spare moment. Which may be awhile lol. 

Congrats to all the other moms on recent births. How quick the time seems to go in the end.


----------



## cncem

Awwww congrats!! I love the name Grayson :)


----------



## cncem

Selaphyna said:


> Just stopping in to say hi. I have a lot to catch up on.
> 
> Had Eryk Alexander at 3:20am on 10/29/14. Will update later with birth story. Weighed 5lb 4oz and 18 inches long.

How did I miss this? Congrats Selaphyna!!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Selaphyna! He'll gain weight in no time! <3. I'm glad you could do most of the labor at home.

LovingLife: Congrats! Enjoy your new bundle and yay! for getting to go home. Wonderful weight!


----------



## MissyLissy

Aww! Congrats Selaphyna and lovinglife! The babies are really starting to come now! 

Selaphyna, sounds like you had a fast delivery! Glad all went well! I had my growth scan today, and my daughter is estimated to be only 5. lbs 4 oz too, just like Eryk. I'm a little nervous about her weight too as she is coming on Tuesday regardless, so I understand your concerns. (Her brother is estimated a whopping 7 lbs 6 oz., over a 2 lb discrepancy between the two! Makes me a tad nervous). I'm sure these babies will grow fast though! Hoping Eryk gains weight over the weekend! 

Speaking of my over 7 lb baby, he's sitting right on my bladder, really low, digging in ever since my ultrasound this afternoon. I am SO FREAKING uncomfortable. I can't sleep or get comfortable for very long in any position- sitting, standing, laying down, it all sucks right now and the pgp is out of control. Is it Tuesday yet? Lol. I'm ready for eviction day. :haha:

Happy November! We are up!!!! Let the Sparklers rain in!


----------



## apple_20

Congrats to the new mummy's. All boys? Well bang goes the theory that girls come earlier!

1day until due date I need to fill my time going to take DS to build a bear to make a bear for his baby sister to give her at the hospital.

Thought contractions were starting last night as they didn't feel like BH they were more painful and stomach less tight. Well that turned into nothing again. Have been losing small bits of mucus plug this week though.

Half of me wants her out NOW the other is going to miss DS so much I'm happy with her staying in. I think if I just knew I'd go into labour at some point I'd be okay I'm just worried I won't get the chance for my vbac :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Selaphyna said:


> Just stopping in to say hi. I have a lot to catch up on.
> 
> Had Eryk Alexander at 3:20am on 10/29/14. Will update later with birth story. Weighed 5lb 4oz and 18 inches long.

Congratulations!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

lovinglife28 said:


> My November sparkler turned into a October pumpkin. Another boy to add to the group. ha Grayson Leroy was born at 445 am 10/29/14 weighing in at 5lbs 10oz. I was induced due to gestational hypertention at 37+5. We got to go home today finally and will update with birth story when I find a spare moment. Which may be awhile lol.
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the other moms on recent births. How quick the time seems to go in the end.

Congratulations!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Happy November! Hope you all had fun Halloween :D

I am so not ready to have this baby in next few days so hope he/she stays put. Despite our best efforts our beloved chinchilla Dexter passed away in my arms yesterday i am heart broken. Im so not in right frame of mind to birth a baby.


----------



## apple_20

So sorry mummytoamber how sad :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Sorry I've not updated! 
Our baby girl Zoe Maddox was born 30/10/14, at 12.14pm via elective ceasar. All very routine and no issues! She was 7pound12 and 51cm. I'm still in hospital will try upload pics from mobile !

https://s18.postimg.org/5wjbee915/image.jpg

https://s18.postimg.org/a4e3n5agp/image.jpg

https://s18.postimg.org/4dnx9f2gp/image.jpg


imgur


----------



## MummyToAmberx

hopefulfor1st said:


> Sorry I've not updated!
> Our baby girl Zoe Maddox was born 30/10/14, at 12.14pm via elective ceasar. All very routine and no issues! She was 7pound12 and 51cm. I'm still in hospital will try upload pics from mobile !
> 
> https://s18.postimg.org/5wjbee915/image.jpg
> 
> https://s18.postimg.org/a4e3n5agp/image.jpg
> 
> https://s18.postimg.org/4dnx9f2gp/image.jpg
> 
> 
> imgur

Congratulations! 

Thanks apple :)


----------



## Princesskell

So sorry about Dexter mummytoamber xxx

Congratulations hopeful...she is beautiful xxx

HAPPY NOVEMBER SPARKLERS!!! Xxx


----------



## salu_34

Congrats lovinglife and hopeful !!

Full term for this girl today ! Only 3 more weeks - give or take !


----------



## eyemom

Yay, congrats on the new littles! So precious. Great job, mommies! 

Sorry to hear, mummytoamber. :-( My cat died two days before I had my first daughter, so I kind of understand a little bit how you feel. In a way having my daughter shortly after though was a good distraction. Thinking of you!


----------



## Dogtanian

Its all happening here!
Huge congrats on all the new babies,really enjoyed reading through all the latest goings on.
Baby Sylvester got out of the NICU after 5 days and is doing great.In the end all he had was a touch of jaundice,and some rapid breathing that sorted itself out,thankgod.
I was rushed back into hospital via ambulance last week with high blood pressure and a suspected seizure,but after some changes to my medication im doing a lot better and home with my family.My OH looked after baby and toddler with some help from my dad and he did so great,i even came home to a clean house.
My baby boy is so good,i feel very blessed and content.
My toddler has been a bit of a handful,i think shes very confused with mummy being away,hopefully that gets easier in time.
Like someone else said,ive noticed that she has grown up almost overnight,its a very strange time
Best of luck to everyone still waiting to deliver
:dust:


----------



## Pussy Galore

My little girl is also here and amazingly an October baby!
We don't have a name as yet but she arrived after a seven hour labour on 30 October weighing 6lb 9oz. She is tiny but perfect :cloud9:

I will try and catch up on the thread later :)

Congrats to all of the other arrivals :happydance:


----------



## DissySunshine

Alright, sounds like it's the little girls' time to shine! Congratulations to all of the beautiful babies born in the last few days. :happydance:

AFM, I've made it to full term (fiiiiiinally) and can't wait to have my November baby!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Pic attached :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## salu_34

Pussy Galore said:


> My little girl is also here and amazingly an October baby!
> We don't have a name as yet but she arrived after a seven hour labour on 30 October weighing 6lb 9oz. She is tiny but perfect :cloud9:
> 
> I will try and catch up on the thread later :)
> 
> Congrats to all of the other arrivals :happydance:

Congrats !


----------



## ab75

Congratulations on the girls ladies xx


----------



## Princesskell

Congratulations pussygalore she's soooooo cute! Xxx


----------



## MissyLissy

Congrats Pussy Galore and Hopeful! Yay...little girls! They are both precious.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Pussy Galore said:


> My little girl is also here and amazingly an October baby!
> We don't have a name as yet but she arrived after a seven hour labour on 30 October weighing 6lb 9oz. She is tiny but perfect :cloud9:
> 
> I will try and catch up on the thread later :)
> 
> Congrats to all of the other arrivals :happydance:

Congratulations :D


----------



## tracilacy

Congrats to all the ladies who've had their little ones! All the babies are so adorable! Can't wait to hear birth stories


----------



## Jalanis22

Congrats to the all the new babies! Its amazing having 2 kids! I wouldnt trade it for anything....my futured plans were ideally 3 kids but after what i went through with my baby boy i decided not to anymore.


----------



## cncem

Congrats PG and Hopeful!!! Your girls are both gorgeous!!

Hurray for November!!!!


----------



## apple_20

Congrats to those with their new baby's 

Finding it hard to focus as I'm pretty sure I'm in early labour I've had contractions all day. Started getting painful around 2pm and have been between 5-10 mins since then so not regular but getting more painful.

Could be days still they go to every 5 mins when I walk and our roughly 8 mins when sitting down.

But at least she's trying!


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## apple_20

My contractions started last night and fizzled out. All I can say is they felt different though only a little painful.

Update for me waters broke nearly two hours ago still labouring at home still not regular enough contractions (every 9ish mins) but they hurt more. Her due date is in 40 mins :)


----------



## cncem

Yay Apple!! Good luck!!!! Can't wait for update.


----------



## ab75

Good luck apple xx


----------



## MarieMo7

Yay apple, good luck!!!

Congrats everyone else one the new babes arriving! Happy to see some girls on the board :)

Happy November! Most of us will have our babies this month :)


----------



## apple_20

Well all the stuff that's meant to happen is happening had bloody show now (gross) but still contractions aren't getting closer!


----------



## eyemom

I've had bloody show since Wednesday.  Sigh.


----------



## Princesskell

Good luck apple xxx


----------



## Selaphyna

Good luck Apple! :) 

and congrats to all who had their babies!

Still trying to adjust here. Eryk is bf nicely, but night times are hard. We are trying to get him on some sort of schedule but at same time I'm trying to feed on demand as we want him to gain weight. Trying to not let it stress me out as I want this to work with him. 

His doctor prescribed him a vitamin supplement that has iron in it. We tried to give it to him today. Dosage is 1ml. Well, the stuff smells horrible, and as we were trying to give it to him, he was just trying to spit it out, took some in. Only got .5 ml in, and then he spits up. :( Going to talk to his doctor on Monday about it, because I don't think that's going to work for him, especially with him being a bf baby.


----------



## Anniebobs

Congratulations on the new babies! 

Apple good luck, you should have a due date baby today :happydance:


----------



## sandilion

Congrats to those who have had their beautiful bubbas! Such adorable pics in here thanks so much for sharing them :D

And good luck to those with the promising signs!!

I keep having practice runs. They are so annoying!!!! I had my son at 32+2 and I have always thought women should enjoy going full term, that they are so lucky to.

Well now that I am going full term i now completely understand why they just want it over with! I am now one of those women too. I have officially eaten my words. LOL. All these practice runs, diarrhea, nausea, heartburn and reflux (that i inhaled into my lungs the other night and I was so sick until i finally coughed it all out!!) sciatica pain... I am officially ready for this baby to come NOW :haha:


----------



## laurarebecca1

I'm 1-2cm dilated and been in slow labour for a week! I've been having regular contractions every 4-7mins lasting 60 seconds pretty much everyday but like apple they would fizzle out at night time. However yesterday they didn't and they felt different, hurt a bit so triage said come in and get checked!

She gave me a sweep so hopefully that kick starts it a bit, just playing the waiting game now!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

apple_20 said:


> My contractions started last night and fizzled out. All I can say is they felt different though only a little painful.
> 
> Update for me waters broke nearly two hours ago still labouring at home still not regular enough contractions (every 9ish mins) but they hurt more. Her due date is in 40 mins :)

Exciting! All the best :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> I'm 1-2cm dilated and been in slow labour for a week! I've been having regular contractions every 4-7mins lasting 60 seconds pretty much everyday but like apple they would fizzle out at night time. However yesterday they didn't and they felt different, hurt a bit so triage said come in and get checked!
> 
> She gave me a sweep so hopefully that kick starts it a bit, just playing the waiting game now!

Fingers crossed the sweep works i had this for 2w with my first baby.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Selaphyna said:


> Good luck Apple! :)
> 
> and congrats to all who had their babies!
> 
> Still trying to adjust here. Eryk is bf nicely, but night times are hard. We are trying to get him on some sort of schedule but at same time I'm trying to feed on demand as we want him to gain weight. Trying to not let it stress me out as I want this to work with him.
> 
> His doctor prescribed him a vitamin supplement that has iron in it. We tried to give it to him today. Dosage is 1ml. Well, the stuff smells horrible, and as we were trying to give it to him, he was just trying to spit it out, took some in. Only got .5 ml in, and then he spits up. :( Going to talk to his doctor on Monday about it, because I don't think that's going to work for him, especially with him being a bf baby.

You trying to get a routine? Ive left this until at least 6w with my girls.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

cjwn said:


> Oh wow all these babies arriving so quickly! Good job ladies, and huge congratulations to you!
> 
> I'm 39 weeks tomorrow and so ready to have this baby. Last night I got woken up by some serious contractions that didn't go away after I went to the bathroom. I picked up my phone to time them before waking my husband up but then fell asleep with my phone in my hand so they must have just fizzled out.
> 
> I'm stupidly making a six hour car journey on Monday to meet the new owner of our cat that is finally being rehomed. i shouldn't really be travelling anywhere at this stage but nobody else can help out and it's now or never so I'm just praying that I don't go into labour while on the trip. My sister is coming with for moral support and I don't think she would appreciate having to deliver a baby as well.
> 
> I can't believe its November already!

Hopefully baby will stay put while you sort your cat out :) this year has flown by.


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 1-2cm dilated and been in slow labour for a week! I've been having regular contractions every 4-7mins lasting 60 seconds pretty much everyday but like apple they would fizzle out at night time. However yesterday they didn't and they felt different, hurt a bit so triage said come in and get checked!
> 
> She gave me a sweep so hopefully that kick starts it a bit, just playing the waiting game now!
> 
> Fingers crossed the sweep works i had this for 2w with my first baby.Click to expand...

Got another sweep booked for Friday so hopefully if nothing happens before then, it will after that or at least I'll be dilated more!


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats pussygalore! She is precious! 

I am full term today! :happydance:

Feeling ready! Nursery good to go, baby monitors set up, car seat bases installed. Going to try to pack the hospital bag today or this week. 

I am generally feeling big and uncomfortable and ready to not be pregnant anymore! My carpal tunnel is really bad today too. Makes it hard to get anything done when my hands are tingly and painful. I think this uncomfy stage makes us all actuly ready for the pain of labor!


----------



## cncem

Exciting things going on in here! Good luck to all the ladies in labor.

As for me, I don't feel too bad or uncomfortable. I was happy to not have any bh contractions that make me feel maybe this is it, I hate that. Except now I'm sitting here having the dreaded period pains that I know will fizzle out, but they are so annoying. I got my purse yesterday, it is absolutely beautiful! 5 more days to go until induction, wohoo! I can't wait to hold Macie in my arms.


----------



## busytulip

Just got caught up on the last several pages. Congrats to all those mommas who have had their babies!! I really enjoy hearing your birth stories and seeing pictures of your beautiful LO's.

MummytoAmber-sorry about your chinchillas passing. :hugs:

Sounds like many are in the early stages of labor, I'm looking forward to seeing the explosion of birth stories/announcements.

AFM: still waiting. 

Oh and PK I think you asked some time ago, I have 5 children (3 boys, 2 girls ages 6-14 y/o)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Twinklie12 said:


> Congrats pussygalore! She is precious!
> 
> I am full term today! :happydance:
> 
> Feeling ready! Nursery good to go, baby monitors set up, car seat bases installed. Going to try to pack the hospital bag today or this week.
> 
> I am generally feeling big and uncomfortable and ready to not be pregnant anymore! My carpal tunnel is really bad today too. Makes it hard to get anything done when my hands are tingly and painful. I think this uncomfy stage makes us all actuly ready for the pain of labor!

Happy full term :D


----------



## Pussy Galore

Ooh lots of you potentially in early labour - good luck everyone :)


----------



## Selaphyna

MummyToAmberx said:


> Selaphyna said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Apple! :)
> 
> and congrats to all who had their babies!
> 
> Still trying to adjust here. Eryk is bf nicely, but night times are hard. We are trying to get him on some sort of schedule but at same time I'm trying to feed on demand as we want him to gain weight. Trying to not let it stress me out as I want this to work with him.
> 
> His doctor prescribed him a vitamin supplement that has iron in it. We tried to give it to him today. Dosage is 1ml. Well, the stuff smells horrible, and as we were trying to give it to him, he was just trying to spit it out, took some in. Only got .5 ml in, and then he spits up. :( Going to talk to his doctor on Monday about it, because I don't think that's going to work for him, especially with him being a bf baby.
> 
> You trying to get a routine? Ive left this until at least 6w with my girls.Click to expand...

I guess I should say the routine is more for me. I had trouble with DS1 with bf, he wasn't latching on correctly and wanted to feed every hour. So with Eryk I want to try to get on a routine of feeding every 3-4 hours unless he wakes up wanting to feed earlier. I know that this early we don't need to have him on a routine but with OH needing to go back to work soon, I want to try to make it easier on everyone. Plus it helps me not get so frustrated and upset. Last night was better than Friday night was other than the fact he was dealing with gas.


----------



## Princesskell

busytulip said:


> Just got caught up on the last several pages.
> 
> Oh and PK I think you asked some time ago, I have 5 children (3 boys, 2 girls ages 6-14 y/o)

cute!:cloud9:
Bet your house is busy! Xxx


----------



## salu_34

I spent the entire afternoon finishing off the nursery and putting on the clothes away. Thought I'd share some pics. Her name, alphabet, numbers, flowers and butterflies were all done by me. I'm so glad the nursery is done, now we just have to wait on her arrival !





And here is a picture of what I went as for our annual Halloween Party last night.


----------



## DissySunshine

Cute room Salu!! And I LOLd at your costume, it took me by surprise after looking at the other pictures!


----------



## salu_34

DissySunshine said:


> Cute room Salu!! And I LOLd at your costume, it took me by surprise after looking at the other pictures!

Lol, thought I'd throw that one in there, haha. I was originally going to go as an egg, just have a white shirt painted yellow where my belly was, but then I saw a picture of something similar on Pinterest, and HAD to do it for myself !


----------



## cncem

Very cute room Salu, and I absolutely love the name Olivia. Loved your costume too, haha


----------



## Princesskell

:rofl: Salu!!!


----------



## apple_20

Quick update baby Evelyn was born on her due date at 7.30 weighing 7lb 1oz.

Early labour was loooong process but I jumped through active labour transistioning and pushing in 2 1/2 hours. It hurt. I won't lie.

Totally worth it though I haven't sleep t in days I'm currently bf her :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Awe, these newborns are making it hard to wait. Such beauties! Congrats! <3

AFM: First cervical check tomorrow. Don't expect labor until my 39 week induction though.


----------



## MissyLissy

Well, two days before my scheduled c-section Declan and Isla decided they had other plans. My water broke at 3am on November 2nd with contractions starting pretty soon after. Three hours later, they were born via c-section. Declan Richard came first at 6:11am on 11/2 weighing 7 lbs 5 oz, and Isla Irene followed soon after at 6:13am weighing 5 lbs even. They are perfect! No NICU, feeding well so far (Declan a little better than Isla). Things are CRAZY now, but I'll stop in hopefully soon to post full birth story plus pictures. We will be at the hospital for the next 3-4 days. I was 36+6, so they are one day premature- but so perfect! :cloud9: I can't believe how much I love them already.


----------



## ab75

Congratulations apple and missy lissy xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

apple_20 said:


> Quick update baby Evelyn was born on her due date at 7.30 weighing 7lb 1oz.
> 
> Early labour was loooong process but I jumped through active labour transistioning and pushing in 2 1/2 hours. It hurt. I won't lie.
> 
> Totally worth it though I haven't sleep t in days I'm currently bf her :)

Congratulations !


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MissyLissy said:


> Well, two days before my scheduled c-section Declan and Isla decided they had other plans. My water broke at 3am on November 2nd with contractions starting pretty soon after. Three hours later, they were born via c-section. Declan Richard came first at 6:11am on 11/2 weighing 7 lbs 5 oz, and Isla Irene followed soon after at 6:13am weighing 5 lbs even. They are perfect! No NICU, feeding well so far (Declan a little better than Isla). Things are CRAZY now, but I'll stop in hopefully soon to post full birth story plus pictures. We will be at the hospital for the next 3-4 days. I was 36+6, so they are one day premature- but so perfect! :cloud9: I can't believe how much I love them already.

Congratulations! You did fab to get them to that point.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

These november babies aint messing around here, i remember when i was due 4th dec in 09 took awhile for that thread to get going with the births. 

Apart from tonnes of cervix pain am doing fine, still cant believe dd is this week.


----------



## salu_34

Congrats apple and Missy !!


----------



## Missyann

So many babies already. How exciting! Congrats to everyone who has had their baby so far. 

No signs yet for me, though he has dropped and he is still in a good position. Now I'm just bored while waiting since we have everything ready to go.


----------



## mandaa1220

Congrats everyone!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Missyann said:


> So many babies already. How exciting! Congrats to everyone who has had their baby so far.
> 
> No signs yet for me, though he has dropped and he is still in a good position. Now I'm just bored while waiting since we have everything ready to go.


Im wrapping xmas presents up :D keeping me busy as like you everything pretty much ready and waiting to go.


----------



## cncem

Congrats Apple!! And congrats to you Missy!!! All these births make me so anxious for mine :) Just 4 more days!! Enjoy those newborns ladies. Well done.


----------



## Missyann

MummyToAmberx said:


> Missyann said:
> 
> 
> So many babies already. How exciting! Congrats to everyone who has had their baby so far.
> 
> No signs yet for me, though he has dropped and he is still in a good position. Now I'm just bored while waiting since we have everything ready to go.
> 
> 
> Im wrapping xmas presents up :D keeping me busy as like you everything pretty much ready and waiting to go.Click to expand...

Christmas shopping, now that's a good idea. Maybe I'll try to take care of some of that before a baby turns my world upside down.


----------



## Jalanis22

Congrats Missy and Apple! Baby snuggles are the best!


----------



## DragonflyWing

Wow, so many baby announcements since I last checked! Congratulations to all new mamas! Can't wait to hear birth stories and see more pictures!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Congrats Missy and Apple :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

How much / often you feel baby move? This baby is complete opposite to my previous 2 they were very hyper still but this one barely moves.


----------



## MarieMo7

Wow ladies, congratulations! 

Missy, Declan is an incredible size for his gestational age...I see this being the start of many sibling rivalries to come! :)


----------



## MarieMo7

MummyToAmberx said:


> How much / often you feel baby move? This baby is complete opposite to my previous 2 they were very hyper still but this one barely moves.

At this point, Reese moves less than Chase did at this gestation - Chase was moving all over the place, all the time. It was exhausting. Reese moves less but her movements are more firm...if that makes any sense? It's like she moves with a purpose! It could be because she's anterior - her back is straight up along my belly, so I can't really feel her smaller movements, just the ones that make her whole body move.


----------



## DissySunshine

Heavy hearted today. Woke up to news that my aunt passed away sometime last night. She was only 51, and was like a second mother to me growing up. She had been going through a hard time with alcohol addiction, but had recently started making amends with her family and was thankfully able to meet her granddaughter before this untimely news. Her birthday would have been Wednesday, and I can't think of any better time for my little lady to make her debut. It still feels very surreal.


----------



## DragonflyWing

:( So sorry for your loss, Dissy. :hugs:


----------



## MarieMo7

So sorry, Dissy. There is nothing like the birth of a new little one to help celebrate the spirit of loved ones who've passed. Kella will bring you and your family the joy you need to get through this difficult time.


----------



## Princesskell

Congratulations missylissy xxxx


----------



## Princesskell

So sorry for your loss Dissy xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Missy: Congrats on your precious twins. How wonderful it is that they are doing perfectly and no NICU! Wooooooo! Well done! Congrats! <3

Dissy: So sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## DragonflyWing

Had my 37 week checkup today. Cervix is completely closed, so all those BH contractions and period pains are not doing anything! Baby's fluid looks good and his heartrate and movements indicate he's pretty much happy to stay in there forever ;)

Sorry baby, you have 2 weeks and then you're out!


----------



## Rhapsodi

Congrats to all the babies so far! Hope all the families are transitioning well. 

So crazy that it's time! 


This morning I checked my bp and it was pretty high. I was worried they'd induce me. Thankfully they said it's not high enough to induce, yet. (Although likely if Baby doesn't come soon.)

I'm SO not ready like I was thinking, so today I've been trying to get stuff done! I know I have enough done but I want it ALL done before baby. So nesting it is! Granted I can only work in 30minute intervals before being too wiped out to continue.


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

So many births so fast! I can't believe I still have 3 1/2 weeks to wait. When I say it out loud it sounds like a short wait, but in my head it seems like a looong time away. Dang November 30th end of the month due date is going to make November the longest month of my life.


----------



## Jalanis22

DragonflyWing said:


> Had my 37 week checkup today. Cervix is completely closed, so all those BH contractions and period pains are not doing anything! Baby's fluid looks good and his heartrate and movements indicate he's pretty much happy to stay in there forever ;)
> 
> Sorry baby, you have 2 weeks and then you're out!

Dont even worry about cervix being closed....i had my dr appt last tuesday and my cervix was still high and closed and the next day i had contractions and by the time i went to the hospital i was already 4cm...ill post my birth story in a while.


----------



## Princesskell

Has your little man got a name yet Jalanis? Xxx


----------



## DissySunshine

Thank you for the kind words everyone, we've been spending a lot of time with the family today (really reeeeally big family - the house was packed). It's cheered us all up some!


I also went for my weekly check in today. I'm still only 4.5cm but completely effaced. My doctor is starting to get concerned that she hasn't come yet, but is not allowed to do anything medically until 39 weeks as long as baby and I are not in distress. She was getting ready to leave the room but then turned around and said, "do you want me to maybe see if I can stretch things out a little bit? It might do something, it might not." so I said sure. I would imagine she did what you UK women call a "sweep" which I don't think are typically done here. I've been in pain since my appointment, but not getting my hopes up yet. I've already vowed not to go to the hospital at night again because I think those nurses are starting to recognize me! Do any of you have any experience with this? Now we are all hoping she comes on the 5th as a way to honor my aunt's joyous life.


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats Apple and Missy!!! So exciting to see all these babies entering the world! 

I don't have many signs of anything happening. BH most only in the evening after dinner and not many. I do think she is low because even after I pee I still sort of feel like I have to go, just pressure down there I guess. But I have a feeling this little lady will be a hold out, keeping me guessing until close to December!


----------



## Jalanis22

Princesskell said:


> Has your little man got a name yet Jalanis? Xxx

Sorry ive been trying to reply lol i have a handful with my daughter and him....his name is Angel Alanis


----------



## Twinklie12

Sorry for your loss Dissy. I hope your baby will decide to make the grand entrance and bring some joy in a much needed time. :hugs:


----------



## Jalanis22

My birth story........

It started out wednesday afternoon i went to the mall with OH and LO and i had what i thought were "BH" but i ignored it because i thought it was just my body preparing soon...we got home after and still had them so i started to time them and they started 8-6 mins apart but still as they werent that painful i still thought it was just my body....hpurs went by and still same and then they were 7-5 mins apart so i called dr and he said once they are 5 mins apart to head to hospital....i listened like a good little girl and kept timing them since i had gotten home so you can imagine my paper full of timed contractions...then they where 5-4 mins apart and told OH i think this is it cause it was so painful i couldnt even walk or talk. We get to the hospital around 10:30 pm and quickly take me to a room to check my cervix....yep i was shocked 4cm as previous day i was high and closed. Anyways, they decided to keep me...hours went by and finslly got the epidural i couldnt hold out anymore after 6cm. Hours progressed and by 4 a.m i was fully dilated but my water wasnt broken yet....then shortly after it broke itself. Then the scary part my babys heart rate was starting to drop to 58bpm and i was so nervous i started to shake so bad as i heard thr heart rate drop quick...shortly after the dr came and it was time to push...i think it was a sign god did because my induction was scheduled for following day since i was still closed...anyways back to birth story the heart rate rised up again normal then as i was pushing it was droppin again, i ev had th pxygen mask on because of that, once he was born what had cause the heart rate drop was my umbilical cord was around his neck and once he was born i teared up of joy knowing he was o.k after that scare..and here he is happy and healthy....


Cant wait to hear the other mommas stories soon.


----------



## cncem

I'm so sorry for your loss Dissy, I've lost a few family members during this pregnancy that I couldn't imagine not being here to hold my baby. I know it is hard, but the joy that little one will bring and knowing your family members are smiling down... It's crazy the circle of life. Makes me cherish every single moment I have with loved ones and not take anything or anyone for granted. 

I thought I was lucky to get away without all the painful BH, but nope. I've been having them off and on all day, way worse at night and a little while ago my lower back hurt so bad I couldn't walk and I made the mistake of asking my husband to rub icy hot on my back. Big Mistake!! As soon as it absorbed into my skin I felt my back was on fire! It hurt so bad I was screaming and crying and had to jump in the shower and had my husband rub soap all over under the water and finally the pain subsided. My whole back was lobster red. I think I see why it says on the tube not to use on pregnant women. I've never had a reaction like that before. It did help take my mind off my back pain though, lol. Now that the moment is passed I can laugh at the thought of me running to the shower screaming and crying. Scared the mess out of my poor husband he thought I was in labor. Doc appt tomorrow. My blood pressure has been creaping up the bottom number has been steadily in the high 80s to low 90s these past few days. I hope I'm not getting pre e again.


----------



## Selaphyna

DissySunshine said:


> Thank you for the kind words everyone, we've been spending a lot of time with the family today (really reeeeally big family - the house was packed). It's cheered us all up some!
> 
> 
> I also went for my weekly check in today. I'm still only 4.5cm but completely effaced. My doctor is starting to get concerned that she hasn't come yet, but is not allowed to do anything medically until 39 weeks as long as baby and I are not in distress. She was getting ready to leave the room but then turned around and said, "do you want me to maybe see if I can stretch things out a little bit? It might do something, it might not." so I said sure. I would imagine she did what you UK women call a "sweep" which I don't think are typically done here. I've been in pain since my appointment, but not getting my hopes up yet. I've already vowed not to go to the hospital at night again because I think those nurses are starting to recognize me! Do any of you have any experience with this? Now we are all hoping she comes on the 5th as a way to honor my aunt's joyous life.

Sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:

I'm pretty sure what the doctor did to me at my last appt before I had Eryk was a sweep. He did the internal, but it was much more painful than usual. I hope she comes on the 5th for you as well.


----------



## cncem

Scary Jalanis, but so glad he is ok. Congrats again and thank you for sharing your story. :flower:


----------



## busytulip

Congrats Apple and Missy!!

Jalanis-thanks for sharing your story

Dissy- so sorry for your loss

Cncem-fingers crossed your BP stays under control

AFM- My yellow bump turned pink at 11:35 am on 11/03. We named her Jolie Brielle and she is 19inches long weighing 7lbs 12oz.She is absolutely perfect. Pics and story to come later


----------



## Leinzlove

Jalanis: Congrats on your son! <3... I'm sorry you experienced a traumatic scare. So very happy everything is ok...


----------



## ab75

Congratulations busytulip xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MarieMo7 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> How much / often you feel baby move? This baby is complete opposite to my previous 2 they were very hyper still but this one barely moves.
> 
> At this point, Reese moves less than Chase did at this gestation - Chase was moving all over the place, all the time. It was exhausting. Reese moves less but her movements are more firm...if that makes any sense? It's like she moves with a purpose! It could be because she's anterior - her back is straight up along my belly, so I can't really feel her smaller movements, just the ones that make her whole body move.Click to expand...


This baby pretty much always had back along my belly too that is mainly what i see and feel.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

busytulip said:


> Congrats Apple and Missy!!
> 
> Jalanis-thanks for sharing your story
> 
> Dissy- so sorry for your loss
> 
> Cncem-fingers crossed your BP stays under control
> 
> AFM- My yellow bump turned pink at 11:35 am on 11/03. We named her Jolie Brielle and she is 19inches long weighing 7lbs 12oz.She is absolutely perfect. Pics and story to come later

Congratulations!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

DissySunshine said:


> Thank you for the kind words everyone, we've been spending a lot of time with the family today (really reeeeally big family - the house was packed). It's cheered us all up some!
> 
> 
> I also went for my weekly check in today. I'm still only 4.5cm but completely effaced. My doctor is starting to get concerned that she hasn't come yet, but is not allowed to do anything medically until 39 weeks as long as baby and I are not in distress. She was getting ready to leave the room but then turned around and said, "do you want me to maybe see if I can stretch things out a little bit? It might do something, it might not." so I said sure. I would imagine she did what you UK women call a "sweep" which I don't think are typically done here. I've been in pain since my appointment, but not getting my hopes up yet. I've already vowed not to go to the hospital at night again because I think those nurses are starting to recognize me! Do any of you have any experience with this? Now we are all hoping she comes on the 5th as a way to honor my aunt's joyous life.

So sorry for your loss. My sweep worked i was 2cm, i think sex helped it aswell. Good luck


----------



## laurarebecca1

Congrats to all the new mummys...so many more babies!!

AFM still pregnant, still having contractions but not as frequent or painful as the other day! 

Got another sweep on Friday so just hope I am a bit more dilated and that sweep works! I think baby is just far too comfy and had changed her mind!


----------



## salu_34

Congrats busy ! 

Had some boughts with cramping while sleeping tonight. It's almost 6 am here and I'm propped up with pillows because every time I sleep on my side it hurts. Have a doctors appointment today at 315. Not sure what they're going to do. It's not my regular doctor as he is off all week. So I assume just heart beat and fundal height and send me on my way. I know they do sweeps here in Canada but not sure when they start them. I wish I knew if I was dilated or not - would put me a little more at ease knowing something.


----------



## Princesskell

Jalanis22 said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> Has your little man got a name yet Jalanis? Xxx
> 
> Sorry ive been trying to reply lol i have a handful with my daughter and him....his name is Angel AlanisClick to expand...

What an amazing name!! Congratulations and thanks for sharing your birth story xxxx



busytulip said:


> Congrats Apple and Missy!!
> 
> Jalanis-thanks for sharing your story
> 
> Dissy- so sorry for your loss
> 
> Cncem-fingers crossed your BP stays under control
> 
> AFM- My yellow bump turned pink at 11:35 am on 11/03. We named her Jolie Brielle and she is 19inches long weighing 7lbs 12oz.She is absolutely perfect. Pics and story to come later

congratulations!! Did you feel it was a pink one? Love the name xxx


----------



## cncem

Congratulations BusyTulip!! I love her name also.


----------



## Anaconda

Congrats to everyone who have had their babies so far! I can't believe it's our month! Hoping my OB checks me on Friday to see if I've started anything. Had a false alarm last week when I was cramping and feeling like I had to poop all day.


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats busytulip! Can't wait to see pics and hear the birth story. xo


----------



## Laylagirl

Lots of babies! Congratulations!! Still pregnant here! But have soooo much going on.,. So I want my little one to stay put till at least my due date! I have court nov 17, for mediation with my ex... I'm trying to get full custody from him...he's not been the best with my girls, so Im in the process of trying to give them more stability.. Keeping my fingers crossed...all the while awaiting my fourth baby and finally a boy! Last week I was 50% effaced and 1 cm... So I don't think he's on his way yet. I just bought a comfy outfit to wear home from the hospital and a comfy robe for my stay... Was going to start packing, but the girl at Macy's didn't take the sensor off.... Grrr.... Now I have to go back... Nothing ready for my baby boy yet either... Haven't washed his clothes or set up his bed, nothing:.. Something's wrong with me:.. Just can't get into it...


----------



## tracilacy

Congrats Apple and missy!


----------



## tracilacy

So exciting hearing about all the babies being born! Congrats ladies :happydance::thumbup:

AFM: So my due date was yesterday had a cervical check and nothing really going on other than I might be startingto dilate but I haven't reached 1 cm yet. I have an induction schedule for the 13th so let's see if my little lady wants to come before than. Other than I'm just here waiting:coffee: and still finishing up the nursery.


----------



## Princesskell

Laylagirl said:


> Lots of babies! Congratulations!! Still pregnant here! But have soooo much going on.,. So I want my little one to stay put till at least my due date! I have court nov 17, for mediation with my ex... I'm trying to get full custody from him...he's not been the best with my girls, so Im in the process of trying to give them more stability.. Keeping my fingers crossed...all the while awaiting my fourth baby and finally a boy! Last week I was 50% effaced and 1 cm... So I don't think he's on his way yet. I just bought a comfy outfit to wear home from the hospital and a comfy robe for my stay... Was going to start packing, but the girl at Macy's didn't take the sensor off.... Grrr.... Now I have to go back... Nothing ready for my baby boy yet either... Haven't washed his clothes or set up his bed, nothing:.. Something's wrong with me:.. Just can't get into it...

I hope things go well for you on the 17th. How often does your ex have your girls now?
Sorry you are a bit distracted, you will get sorted when the time is right xxx


----------



## apple_20

Thank you everyone. I will update properly with a birth story when I feel more human. Needless to say it's a lot harder this time around with a toddler to get any rest so yet to have more than an hours sleep in a row since Halloween. Ive never been so tired
Love her to bits though. She's been feeding lots and milks in! Fingers are crossed we can get through the first tough weeks bf as I'd live for it to work out this time (no bottles to sterilize?!)

Good luck to everyone still to have their babies. It will happen even if it feels like ages away. And you can get through the contractions just find a position or mantra or something that helps you through/ mine was counting each deep breach I did I knew it peaked at 9 and would be going by 12. A supportive birth partner makes all the difference :) love my OH that much more he's shown me how great he can be.


----------



## DragonflyWing

TMI- Hmm, so I'm not sure if I have residual bleeding from my cervical check yesterday, or if I'm losing my mucous plug. I had some spotting after my appointment yesterday, but it had stopped by late last night. Just now, I had quite a lot of brown mucousy discharge. Do you think that could still be from the cervical check from 24 hours ago?


----------



## salu_34

Well doctor checked my cervix today, and I'm 4cm dilated and her head is right down there. She said I could stay 4cm until my due date, but she thinks I may go sooner. 

She also asked if I had been getting any contractions/braxton hicks. I told her I had some cramping during the night and then again this morning. I now have to time the duration of each one and the length in between. 

Oh my, this baby may come sooner than I think !


----------



## Laylagirl

Princesskell said:


> Laylagirl said:
> 
> 
> Lots of babies! Congratulations!! Still pregnant here! But have soooo much going on.,. So I want my little one to stay put till at least my due date! I have court nov 17, for mediation with my ex... I'm trying to get full custody from him...he's not been the best with my girls, so Im in the process of trying to give them more stability.. Keeping my fingers crossed...all the while awaiting my fourth baby and finally a boy! Last week I was 50% effaced and 1 cm... So I don't think he's on his way yet. I just bought a comfy outfit to wear home from the hospital and a comfy robe for my stay... Was going to start packing, but the girl at Macy's didn't take the sensor off.... Grrr.... Now I have to go back... Nothing ready for my baby boy yet either... Haven't washed his clothes or set up his bed, nothing:.. Something's wrong with me:.. Just can't get into it...
> 
> I hope things go well for you on the 17th. How often does your ex have your girls now?
> Sorry you are a bit distracted, you will get sorted when the time is right xxxClick to expand...

Right now he has them sun at 6 to wed at 6. 
That's considered joint... He's always cussing and yelling at my girls, calls them derogatory names, tells them that I don't love them and that I only love my new family...crap like that...and I'm tired of it. The breaking point was one morning my 12 year old called me from school crying that her dad really scared them by throwing their iPads against the wall and putting holes in the wall, screaming and cussing... I had never heard her so scared of him. So I opened a modification case.. And right now he's trying to say I have a drinking problem and he's concerned for our kids safety.. (that's his rebuttal) yet, his response is that he wants the kids during the week, but not Friday's or Mondays...he ALWAYS has to have his weekends off from his kids... I'm tired of him being a crappy dad. I'd rather keep them with me..they deserve better. I'm hoping for best! Thanks!


----------



## Laylagirl

salu_34 said:


> Well doctor checked my cervix today, and I'm 4cm dilated and her head is right down there. She said I could stay 4cm until my due date, but she thinks I may go sooner.
> 
> She also asked if I had been getting any contractions/braxton hicks. I told her I had some cramping during the night and then again this morning. I now have to time the duration of each one and the length in between.
> 
> Oh my, this baby may come sooner than I think !

Yay for you salu! My dr with won't check again till I'm 39 weeks I think she said. And my next appt isn't until nov 12...I'm having a growth scan on Friday to check babya weight..not sure how accurate that is.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

DragonflyWing said:


> TMI- Hmm, so I'm not sure if I have residual bleeding from my cervical check yesterday, or if I'm losing my mucous plug. I had some spotting after my appointment yesterday, but it had stopped by late last night. Just now, I had quite a lot of brown mucousy discharge. Do you think that could still be from the cervical check from 24 hours ago?

Id say it is possible if your concerned deffo give someone a call.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

salu_34 said:


> Well doctor checked my cervix today, and I'm 4cm dilated and her head is right down there. She said I could stay 4cm until my due date, but she thinks I may go sooner.
> 
> She also asked if I had been getting any contractions/braxton hicks. I told her I had some cramping during the night and then again this morning. I now have to time the duration of each one and the length in between.
> 
> Oh my, this baby may come sooner than I think !

Thats brilliant! Hopefully not much longer for you.


----------



## Twinklie12

Sounds like you are getting there Salu!!!!


----------



## salu_34

Pretty sure my mom was doing cartwheels when I told her. She had a countdown to baby clock that she puts up on Facebook every day Lol. 

My poor mother in law thought I wad actually in labour after I got home from the doctors. She was worried when I went to pick OH up from work. I told her I'm fine I'm not in labour yet LOL. she'd know if I was in labour. 

I have been getting crampy since my appointment. Not sure if it's because of the pressure she put on me during the exam, but they cone and go. I've been recording the times and length but nothing of significance yet.


----------



## cncem

I went to the doctor today and had my cervical check and she said I'm still hard and closed so she wants me to go to the hospital Thursday night for cervical ripening by cytotec. I remembered this drug, cytotec generic name misoprostol but I couldn't put my finger on where I knew it from so looked it up and oh yeah, my friend was given it for her abortion. What!?!? It is not FDA approved for labor induction, it is off-label used for cervical ripening, even though it is an ulcer medication and contraindicated for use in pregnant women. The manufacture sent out letters once to obgyns warning against use as a cervical ripening agent because it is known to cause uterine hyperstimulation, can lead to uterine rupture and other things even maternal and fetal death. America is the only country where it is legal to prescribe and use medications for off label use. I called the office earlier and asked if we could use a different drug for induction and the nurse is going to call me back. If they won't then I'm going to cancel my induction. My health and my baby's health is fine, my blood pressure is normal my sugars are normal she is not too big or too small so unless they give me a good reason to induce I'm going to refuse. Why risk it? When I was induced with my son I didn't use cytotec, just pitocin and yes I was in labor for a long time but I didn't have to have a csection and as much as I didn't want a csec I'd rather have one then use a drug that could cause I don't want to even think about it. What do you ladies think? Am I being stupid and paranoid?


----------



## mandaa1220

You are definitely NOT being stupid or paranoid. That's messed up.


----------



## cncem

Thanks Mandaa. What is bad is I don't trust my ob. She made a mistake with my dates. She told me my baby was too big, when in fact was the perfect size at 33 weeks, then when I asked how much should they weigh at that gestation she looked at a wheel thing and said something like 2 1/2 pounds or something. She really pushed it on me and made me feel like I need it, when all other evidence points to the fact that I don't. I trust my prenatal specialist, I'm going to talk to her about it when I see her Thursday. According to her I'm in good health, blood pressures and e sugars are fine, baby is great etc. I'm going to refuse induction and I won't be bullied into it. If there is no real reason then why risk all those possible complications? It doesn't make sense to me. I'm uncomfortable but that is not a reason to put us both at risk.


----------



## salu_34

Super early post for me here (215am). Just went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was some light blood mixed in with my mucus. I'm wondering if this is from the doctor checking my cervix or if this is my bloody show ? 

If it's from the doctor checking me that seems really long after for me to 'spot'. If it's my bloody show, my mucus wasn't out of the ordinary. Could this mean labour in the near future ? 

God all this is new to me. I have no clue what to look for.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

cncem said:


> I went to the doctor today and had my cervical check and she said I'm still hard and closed so she wants me to go to the hospital Thursday night for cervical ripening by cytotec. I remembered this drug, cytotec generic name misoprostol but I couldn't put my finger on where I knew it from so looked it up and oh yeah, my friend was given it for her abortion. What!?!? It is not FDA approved for labor induction, it is off-label used for cervical ripening, even though it is an ulcer medication and contraindicated for use in pregnant women. The manufacture sent out letters once to obgyns warning against use as a cervical ripening agent because it is known to cause uterine hyperstimulation, can lead to uterine rupture and other things even maternal and fetal death. America is the only country where it is legal to prescribe and use medications for off label use. I called the office earlier and asked if we could use a different drug for induction and the nurse is going to call me back. If they won't then I'm going to cancel my induction. My health and my baby's health is fine, my blood pressure is normal my sugars are normal she is not too big or too small so unless they give me a good reason to induce I'm going to refuse. Why risk it? When I was induced with my son I didn't use cytotec, just pitocin and yes I was in labor for a long time but I didn't have to have a csection and as much as I didn't want a csec I'd rather have one then use a drug that could cause I don't want to even think about it. What do you ladies think? Am I being stupid and paranoid?

Sorry if ive missed something but why do you need your cervix to ripen in week 38? Were you due an induction? 

If is no reason for baby to be out i'd be leaving everything well alone.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

salu_34 said:


> Super early post for me here (215am). Just went to the bathroom and when I wiped there was some light blood mixed in with my mucus. I'm wondering if this is from the doctor checking my cervix or if this is my bloody show ?
> 
> If it's from the doctor checking me that seems really long after for me to 'spot'. If it's my bloody show, my mucus wasn't out of the ordinary. Could this mean labour in the near future ?
> 
> God all this is new to me. I have no clue what to look for.

It could be either :) it could mean either aswell. Fingers crossed.


----------



## DissySunshine

Kella Marie was born at 1:28 am on 11/5 (my aunts birthday!!) after about 12 hours of labor and an hour and a half of pushing. She weighs 7lbs 8oz and is 20.5 inches long!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0068.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Pussy Galore

Congrats Dissy - lovely pic :)

PK - we finally have a name, Freya Olivia :cloud9:


----------



## apple_20

Finally got around to putting up a picture
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Anniebobs

Evan was born yesterday 4th November weighing 5lb15. Waters went at 36+3 after a constant trickle leak the day before then I was induced after 36 hours as I wasn't contracting and it was the safest option. Baby is doing well and has just been discharged from scbu but will be back in there for iv antibiotics as a precaution. 

I would say to anyone who has that instinct that labour is near, you're probably right! I got all my jobs finished last week because I just felt 'done'. 

Oh and my DD met Evan and is in love :cloud9:


----------



## salu_34

Congrats dissy and Annie !


----------



## MummyToAmberx

DissySunshine said:


> Kella Marie was born at 1:28 am on 11/5 (my aunts birthday!!) after about 12 hours of labor and an hour and a half of pushing. She weighs 7lbs 8oz and is 20.5 inches long!

Fantastic news! Congratulations.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Anniebobs said:


> Evan was born yesterday 4th November weighing 5lb15. Waters went at 36+3 after a constant trickle leak the day before then I was induced after 36 hours as I wasn't contracting and it was the safest option. Baby is doing well and has just been discharged from scbu but will be back in there for iv antibiotics as a precaution.
> 
> I would say to anyone who has that instinct that labour is near, you're probably right! I got all my jobs finished last week because I just felt 'done'.
> 
> Oh and my DD met Evan and is in love :cloud9:



Congratulations. 

Adorable picture apple.

Lovely name pussy galore.


----------



## cncem

MummyToAmberx said:


> cncem said:
> 
> 
> I went to the doctor today and had my cervical check and she said I'm still hard and closed so she wants me to go to the hospital Thursday night for cervical ripening by cytotec. I remembered this drug, cytotec generic name misoprostol but I couldn't put my finger on where I knew it from so looked it up and oh yeah, my friend was given it for her abortion. What!?!? It is not FDA approved for labor induction, it is off-label used for cervical ripening, even though it is an ulcer medication and contraindicated for use in pregnant women. The manufacture sent out letters once to obgyns warning against use as a cervical ripening agent because it is known to cause uterine hyperstimulation, can lead to uterine rupture and other things even maternal and fetal death. America is the only country where it is legal to prescribe and use medications for off label use. I called the office earlier and asked if we could use a different drug for induction and the nurse is going to call me back. If they won't then I'm going to cancel my induction. My health and my baby's health is fine, my blood pressure is normal my sugars are normal she is not too big or too small so unless they give me a good reason to induce I'm going to refuse. Why risk it? When I was induced with my son I didn't use cytotec, just pitocin and yes I was in labor for a long time but I didn't have to have a csection and as much as I didn't want a csec I'd rather have one then use a drug that could cause I don't want to even think about it. What do you ladies think? Am I being stupid and paranoid?
> 
> Sorry if ive missed something but why do you need your cervix to ripen in week 38? Were you due an induction?
> 
> If is no reason for baby to be out i'd be leaving everything well alone.Click to expand...

My ob wanted to induce me at 38 weeks because of the GD and high blood pressure, even though both are under control. After reading up on that medicine I'm going to refuse induction unless there is a clear, Real medical reason. I'm not going to risk anything bad happening if I don't have to. I had nightmares all night last night. I have a real bad feeling about it all. I'm going to discuss it with my prenatal specialist, who I trust, tomorrow. When I told her last week about the induction she seemed surprised and was like why?


----------



## cncem

DissySunshine said:


> Kella Marie was born at 1:28 am on 11/5 (my aunts birthday!!) after about 12 hours of labor and an hour and a half of pushing. She weighs 7lbs 8oz and is 20.5 inches long!

Congrats Dissy!! She is beautiful! And what a wonderful thing she was born on your aunt's birthday. :flower:


----------



## cncem

Anniebobs said:


> Evan was born yesterday 4th November weighing 5lb15. Waters went at 36+3 after a constant trickle leak the day before then I was induced after 36 hours as I wasn't contracting and it was the safest option. Baby is doing well and has just been discharged from scbu but will be back in there for iv antibiotics as a precaution.
> 
> I would say to anyone who has that instinct that labour is near, you're probably right! I got all my jobs finished last week because I just felt 'done'.
> 
> Oh and my DD met Evan and is in love :cloud9:

Congrats Annie!!


----------



## Princesskell

DissySunshine said:


> Kella Marie was born at 1:28 am on 11/5 (my aunts birthday!!) after about 12 hours of labor and an hour and a half of pushing. She weighs 7lbs 8oz and is 20.5 inches long!

Yeeeeeeeey! Congratulations xxxx


Pussy Galore said:


> Congrats Dissy - lovely pic :)
> 
> PK - we finally have a name, Freya Olivia :cloud9:

Eeeeeeeeeek, obviously LOVE the name (my dd is Freya Grace!).....beautiful :cloud9:



apple_20 said:


> Finally got around to putting up a picture

 awwwwwwww! :cloud9:



Anniebobs said:


> Evan was born yesterday 4th November weighing 5lb15. Waters went at 36+3 after a constant trickle leak the day before then I was induced after 36 hours as I wasn't contracting and it was the safest option. Baby is doing well and has just been discharged from scbu but will be back in there for iv antibiotics as a precaution.
> 
> I would say to anyone who has that instinct that labour is near, you're probably right! I got all my jobs finished last week because I just felt 'done'.
> 
> Oh and my DD met Evan and is in love :cloud9:

 ahhh congratulations Annie. Beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## MarieMo7

So happy to see all these beautiful girls being born! Congratulations ladies!!! And Annie - congrats on little Evan! Glad the siblings are so in love ;)

And Dissy - so awesome she came on your aunt's birthday :)

cncem - I've actually heard from my L&D nurse friend that cytotec works really well, but my OB won't use it - now I know why! We did cervidil for cervical ripening. I would agree that induction seems unnecessary for you, though - I'm sure you can agree to NSTs and maybe a few more ultrasounds until you get closer to your due date?

salu - sounds promising! 4cm is awesome!!!

Have my 38 week OB appt today, hoping to see some progress. Had some weird pains last night but they went away overnight, so...no indication yet of anything happening. Which is totally okay. I'm uncomfortable but she can cook a little longer :)


----------



## apple_20

Congrats Anniebobs and dissy it's amazing isn't it!

My son has zero interest in my daughter he pays her as much attention as when she was a bump!


----------



## MarieMo7

apple_20 said:


> Congrats Anniebobs and dissy it's amazing isn't it!
> 
> My son has zero interest in my daughter he pays her as much attention as when she was a bump!

Ha! Well it could be worse...he could be put off, but sounds like he's not, so that's good!


----------



## Twinklie12

DissySunshine said:


> Kella Marie was born at 1:28 am on 11/5 (my aunts birthday!!) after about 12 hours of labor and an hour and a half of pushing. She weighs 7lbs 8oz and is 20.5 inches long!

Ah congrats, how nice on your aunt's birthday! She is gorgeous! :happydance:


----------



## Twinklie12

apple_20 said:


> Finally got around to putting up a picture

Ah, adorable!


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats on Evan, Annie, hooray!!!

cncem, trust your instincts, mother knows best!!!


----------



## Laylagirl

Congratulations ladies! Beautiful babies! How many of us are left for November sparklers?! Lol 
CNEM just go with your gut feeling...


----------



## Twinklie12

MarieMo, I forgot to comment, but your new pic is amazing, could be in a magazine!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Laylagirl said:


> Congratulations ladies! Beautiful babies! How many of us are left for November sparklers?! Lol
> CNEM just go with your gut feeling...

Haha looking at front page was over a 100 due but dont seem like many post in here now.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

cncem said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cncem said:
> 
> 
> I went to the doctor today and had my cervical check and she said I'm still hard and closed so she wants me to go to the hospital Thursday night for cervical ripening by cytotec. I remembered this drug, cytotec generic name misoprostol but I couldn't put my finger on where I knew it from so looked it up and oh yeah, my friend was given it for her abortion. What!?!? It is not FDA approved for labor induction, it is off-label used for cervical ripening, even though it is an ulcer medication and contraindicated for use in pregnant women. The manufacture sent out letters once to obgyns warning against use as a cervical ripening agent because it is known to cause uterine hyperstimulation, can lead to uterine rupture and other things even maternal and fetal death. America is the only country where it is legal to prescribe and use medications for off label use. I called the office earlier and asked if we could use a different drug for induction and the nurse is going to call me back. If they won't then I'm going to cancel my induction. My health and my baby's health is fine, my blood pressure is normal my sugars are normal she is not too big or too small so unless they give me a good reason to induce I'm going to refuse. Why risk it? When I was induced with my son I didn't use cytotec, just pitocin and yes I was in labor for a long time but I didn't have to have a csection and as much as I didn't want a csec I'd rather have one then use a drug that could cause I don't want to even think about it. What do you ladies think? Am I being stupid and paranoid?
> 
> Sorry if ive missed something but why do you need your cervix to ripen in week 38? Were you due an induction?
> 
> If is no reason for baby to be out i'd be leaving everything well alone.Click to expand...
> 
> My ob wanted to induce me at 38 weeks because of the GD and high blood pressure, even though both are under control. After reading up on that medicine I'm going to refuse induction unless there is a clear, Real medical reason. I'm not going to risk anything bad happening if I don't have to. I had nightmares all night last night. I have a real bad feeling about it all. I'm going to discuss it with my prenatal specialist, who I trust, tomorrow. When I told her last week about the induction she seemed surprised and was like why?Click to expand...


Ahh i see, you do what you feel is best.


----------



## MarieMo7

Twinklie12 said:


> MarieMo, I forgot to comment, but your new pic is amazing, could be in a magazine!

Awe thank you, you're sweet :)
We have an awesome photographer!


----------



## eyemom

My girl is here! Crazy birth story, will have to update later.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

eyemom said:


> My girl is here! Crazy birth story, will have to update later.

Congratulations :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Happy due date to me :D


----------



## tracilacy

Congrats Annie and eyemom :happydance:


----------



## mandaa1220

Im still here!


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## salu_34

Congrats eyemom!


----------



## apple_20

Totally go for a nap it's the way to go.

Walking defo gets contractions going once they are started but if you can sleep it's what you need!

Congrats eyemom and happy due date to mummytoamber.


----------



## mandaa1220

I'm sure that every pregnant woman goes through it, but I just feel like he is never going to come. I know that sounds so stupid, since I'm not even 39 weeks yet, but every time I have a hint that maybe he's headed in the right direction, it stops a little bit later and I'm back at normal.

This morning, I feel normal again. It obviously varies throughout the day usually, but last night was the first night that I was not having the start of contractions throughout the night. On Monday and Tuesday nights, I was woken up both nights with them and then last night, nothing. I at least felt like my body was being productive when I was woken up in the middle of the night with pain.

I'm not desperate yet or anything. I'm not going to go into panic mode that he's not here. I know I'm being ridiculous, but with everyone that goes into labor, I feel like there's less of a chance that mine will ever come! I don't want to be like this, but after almost 10 months of pregnancy, why would he decide to come out now?!

It doesn't help that people have already started to bother me about "how I'm feeling" and "when I think he'll come" constantly.


----------



## salu_34

Actually had a decent sleep last night. I've been propping myself up so I'm elevated on my back at night since sleeping on my right or left side hurts. Only woke up twice last night to pee. OH said I snored less last night too - thanks ! 

Haven't been having too many contractions either. Had two within the span of 45 minutes last night and one in the middle of the night. Think I may start doing some walking as well. Take the dog for a walk or go to the mall and walk around. OH is just paranoid if I stray too far from home while I'm by myself lol. 

I do still need to get a nursing bra so maybe lll go out and get one today. Then my hospital bag is ready to go in the car. Can't believe she'll be here anytime within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Rhapsodi

Congrats Dissy and eye mom!


I'm still here too! I have a week and a half until DD!


----------



## salu_34

mandaa1220 said:


> I'm sure that every pregnant woman goes through it, but I just feel like he is never going to come. I know that sounds so stupid, since I'm not even 39 weeks yet, but every time I have a hint that maybe he's headed in the right direction, it stops a little bit later and I'm back at normal.
> 
> This morning, I feel normal again. It obviously varies throughout the day usually, but last night was the first night that I was not having the start of contractions throughout the night. On Monday and Tuesday nights, I was woken up both nights with them and then last night, nothing. I at least felt like my body was being productive when I was woken up in the middle of the night with pain.
> 
> I'm not desperate yet or anything. I'm not going to go into panic mode that he's not here. I know I'm being ridiculous, but with everyone that goes into labor, I feel like there's less of a chance that mine will ever come! I don't want to be like this, but after almost 10 months of pregnancy, why would he decide to come out now?!
> 
> It doesn't help that people have already started to bother me about "how I'm feeling" and "when I think he'll come" constantly.

I'm feeling the same way. I get a text every day now from my mom asking how I'm feeling and so on. I don't think I should've told her I was 4 cm dilated on Tuesday. Lol. Trying to not get my hopes up that she'll come early, lol. I'm going to go with the fact that she'll be a week late so if she comes early it'll be a surprise haha.


----------



## cncem

I'm feeling a bit panicky and a little depressed right now, I've been having nightmares about that damn drug and them forcing me to use it. At my doc's appts my blood pressures have been really good, but when I take it at home I am getting 135-140 over high 80s and I've had a few 90s now. I think it may be due to me stopping the aspirin last week like my prenatal specialist told me to do. I have an appt with her today and I'm going to ask (beg) her to be on my side about refusing induction. My hope is that she will be comfortable with letting me wait a little longer. I just can't believe they would use a drug not FDA approved for induction, that is expressly not to be given to pregnant women and that can and does cause so many complications. How is that legal?


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

mandaa1220 said:


> I'm sure that every pregnant woman goes through it, but I just feel like he is never going to come. I know that sounds so stupid, since I'm not even 39 weeks yet, but every time I have a hint that maybe he's headed in the right direction, it stops a little bit later and I'm back at normal.
> 
> This morning, I feel normal again. It obviously varies throughout the day usually, but last night was the first night that I was not having the start of contractions throughout the night. On Monday and Tuesday nights, I was woken up both nights with them and then last night, nothing. I at least felt like my body was being productive when I was woken up in the middle of the night with pain.
> 
> I'm not desperate yet or anything. I'm not going to go into panic mode that he's not here. I know I'm being ridiculous, but with everyone that goes into labor, I feel like there's less of a chance that mine will ever come! I don't want to be like this, but after almost 10 months of pregnancy, why would he decide to come out now?!
> 
> It doesn't help that people have already started to bother me about "how I'm feeling" and "when I think he'll come" constantly.

Oh yes, personally i dont think it gets any better as you expect #2/3/4 etc to come earlier but isnt always the case. I understand how frustrating it can be.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

salu_34 said:


> Actually had a decent sleep last night. I've been propping myself up so I'm elevated on my back at night since sleeping on my right or left side hurts. Only woke up twice last night to pee. OH said I snored less last night too - thanks !
> 
> Haven't been having too many contractions either. Had two within the span of 45 minutes last night and one in the middle of the night. Think I may start doing some walking as well. Take the dog for a walk or go to the mall and walk around. OH is just paranoid if I stray too far from home while I'm by myself lol.
> 
> I do still need to get a nursing bra so maybe lll go out and get one today. Then my hospital bag is ready to go in the car. Can't believe she'll be here anytime within the next 2 weeks.

Were you given a sweep on tuesday? Was it only a check?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

cncem said:


> I'm feeling a bit panicky and a little depressed right now, I've been having nightmares about that damn drug and them forcing me to use it. At my doc's appts my blood pressures have been really good, but when I take it at home I am getting 135-140 over high 80s and I've had a few 90s now. I think it may be due to me stopping the aspirin last week like my prenatal specialist told me to do. I have an appt with her today and I'm going to ask (beg) her to be on my side about refusing induction. My hope is that she will be comfortable with letting me wait a little longer. I just can't believe they would use a drug not FDA approved for induction, that is expressly not to be given to pregnant women and that can and does cause so many complications. How is that legal?

Even if she doesnt side with you it doesnt matter, its your body, baby and birth :) hope your appt goes well. 

Ive had fair few bullying moments due to strep b.


----------



## MarieMo7

eyemom, looking forward to hearing a crazy birth story!

Had my OB appointment yesterday, she said no change. I almost broke down and told her to schedule the damn c-section for the 17th...but I didn't. I know if I cave and get it done before my due date, I'll regret it and wonder "what if?" At least if I stick with my schedule on the 24th, I'll be 40+5 and if she hasn't come on her own by then, I'll have given it my best shot.

I think Reese is definitely doing things on her own terms, though. I swear I can almost feel her climbing further back up into my abdomen...like, NO, I'm not dropping...in fact I'll do just the opposite! I swear my bump is higher today than it has been in two weeks. Ugh.

13 days till my due date. 18 days till she's here no matter what. Time is DRAGGING.


----------



## salu_34

MummyToAmberx said:


> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> Actually had a decent sleep last night. I've been propping myself up so I'm elevated on my back at night since sleeping on my right or left side hurts. Only woke up twice last night to pee. OH said I snored less last night too - thanks !
> 
> Haven't been having too many contractions either. Had two within the span of 45 minutes last night and one in the middle of the night. Think I may start doing some walking as well. Take the dog for a walk or go to the mall and walk around. OH is just paranoid if I stray too far from home while I'm by myself lol.
> 
> I do still need to get a nursing bra so maybe lll go out and get one today. Then my hospital bag is ready to go in the car. Can't believe she'll be here anytime within the next 2 weeks.
> 
> Were you given a sweep on tuesday? Was it only a check?Click to expand...

She just checked my cervix to see how far dilated I was.


----------



## DragonflyWing

I think baby has dropped. My belly looks lower, and I can breathe easier. Also, it feels like the baby is in my butt! :haha: 

I've been having some painful contractions in the evenings, feels like BH along with period cramps/backache. It doesn't last long, though, and on Monday my cervix was completely closed, so I don't think they're doing much.

11 days until my c-section!


----------



## salu_34

Any of you ladies get super emotional closer to your due date. I just took a shower and bawled my eyes out for 10 minutes and can't stop. I'm assuming it's just the hormones, but man I'm feeling really down today.:cry:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

salu_34 said:


> Any of you ladies get super emotional closer to your due date. I just took a shower and bawled my eyes out for 10 minutes and can't stop. I'm assuming it's just the hormones, but man I'm feeling really down today.:cry:

Yes ive had this plus extra moodiness. Didnt think i could get any more moody lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

DragonflyWing said:


> I think baby has dropped. My belly looks lower, and I can breathe easier. Also, it feels like the baby is in my butt! :haha:
> 
> I've been having some painful contractions in the evenings, feels like BH along with period cramps/backache. It doesn't last long, though, and on Monday my cervix was completely closed, so I don't think they're doing much.
> 
> 11 days until my c-section!

Not much longer :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MarieMo7 said:


> eyemom, looking forward to hearing a crazy birth story!
> 
> Had my OB appointment yesterday, she said no change. I almost broke down and told her to schedule the damn c-section for the 17th...but I didn't. I know if I cave and get it done before my due date, I'll regret it and wonder "what if?" At least if I stick with my schedule on the 24th, I'll be 40+5 and if she hasn't come on her own by then, I'll have given it my best shot.
> 
> I think Reese is definitely doing things on her own terms, though. I swear I can almost feel her climbing further back up into my abdomen...like, NO, I'm not dropping...in fact I'll do just the opposite! I swear my bump is higher today than it has been in two weeks. Ugh.
> 
> 13 days till my due date. 18 days till she's here no matter what. Time is DRAGGING.

No change in your cervix? Fingers crossed she makes her own apperance.


----------



## Laylagirl

I keep getting anxious because I have nothing ready... Not ready for baby at all.. And I also keep telling myself that maybe he will be late and I still have time..


----------



## MarieMo7

MummyToAmberx said:


> MarieMo7 said:
> 
> 
> eyemom, looking forward to hearing a crazy birth story!
> 
> Had my OB appointment yesterday, she said no change. I almost broke down and told her to schedule the damn c-section for the 17th...but I didn't. I know if I cave and get it done before my due date, I'll regret it and wonder "what if?" At least if I stick with my schedule on the 24th, I'll be 40+5 and if she hasn't come on her own by then, I'll have given it my best shot.
> 
> I think Reese is definitely doing things on her own terms, though. I swear I can almost feel her climbing further back up into my abdomen...like, NO, I'm not dropping...in fact I'll do just the opposite! I swear my bump is higher today than it has been in two weeks. Ugh.
> 
> 13 days till my due date. 18 days till she's here no matter what. Time is DRAGGING.
> 
> No change in your cervix? Fingers crossed she makes her own apperance.Click to expand...

Nope, no change in cervix. Still at 20% effacement, which I was at last week. No dilation, she hasn't dropped.

*Salu* - oh yeah, definitely extra emotions going on right now. I almost-cry pretty much daily. My daughter just got a new book where three owl babies wake up to find their mommy is gone and they're worried about her. One of them cries "I want my Mommy!" on every page. Of course mommy owl comes back, but at the end of the book every night I'm basically a big mess of tears. Over a children's board book.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Pools gone up for a *just in case* measure. Pains every 8-10mins


----------



## apple_20

I know a lot of you feel it won't happen but test assured it can happen quickly I did have BH in the eve for weeks before but they never did anything as on Monday baby was only just engaged (head resting on pelvis) and yet she was out less than a week later.

I also was only 2cm dilated when my waters broke and i went in at 1am 18 ish hours later I was pushing!

I gave up hope he day before labour so maybe it's a good thing to 'give up' prefabs it relaxes you?


----------



## Princesskell

Congrats eyemom!! Xxx


Eeeek good luck mummytoamber xxx


----------



## laurarebecca1

Sweep number 2 tomorrow, really hope something happens! 
Was only 1cm dilated on Saturday so really hoping I am more!! 

Congratulations to the new mummies and good luck to everyone else!


----------



## cncem

I just got back from doctor's appt, Macie is about 8 pounds now, so getting big and my blood pressure is getting high so they want to go ahead with the induction, tonight. I'm feeling better about it. I had a long talk with the specialist about it and she said she had been using the drug to induce back when she delivered patients and it is safe and really good etc. I trust her so I'm feeling better about it. My husband will be staying with me and they are going to start the medicine at 10 tonight.


----------



## busytulip

Congrats Dissy, Eyemom, and Annie!

Good luck mummytoamber, sounds promising ;)

Sorry for those dealing with friends and fam asking if the time has arrived yet. It made me so upset to get daily calls, as if I'd go have a baby and not tell anyone :dohh: Babies come when they are ready.


----------



## Laylagirl

cncem said:


> I just got back from doctor's appt, Macie is about 8 pounds now, so getting big and my blood pressure is getting high so they want to go ahead with the induction, tonight. I'm feeling better about it. I had a long talk with the specialist about it and she said she had been using the drug to induce back when she delivered patients and it is safe and really good etc. I trust her so I'm feeling better about it. My husband will be staying with me and they are going to start the medicine at 10 tonight.

Aww...so excited for you! Hope it goes smooth and with as little pain as possible... Can't wait for your update!


----------



## Princesskell

Good luck cncem xxx


----------



## MarieMo7

Good luck cncem!!!


----------



## MarieMo7

Mummytoamber, good luck!!!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Good luck cncem and mummytoamber :)


----------



## Jalanis22

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats eyemom, can't wait to hear the birth story!

Good luck cncem!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

cncem said:


> I just got back from doctor's appt, Macie is about 8 pounds now, so getting big and my blood pressure is getting high so they want to go ahead with the induction, tonight. I'm feeling better about it. I had a long talk with the specialist about it and she said she had been using the drug to induce back when she delivered patients and it is safe and really good etc. I trust her so I'm feeling better about it. My husband will be staying with me and they are going to start the medicine at 10 tonight.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im still pregnant but im feeling good. Had great nights sleep and those pains did not feel like BH. 

Girls are stopping with grandparents this weekend so fingers crossed baby makes this appearance. Firstly i can finish tidying up :D


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

cjwn said:


> Good luck cncem!
> 
> As for me, I felt weird yesterday, nausea all day and extreme tiredness, went to bed 9pm and only got up to pee twice. Had a bit of mucus and a tiny bit of blood when I wiped this morning and I've been feeling a bit crampy and odd. It's probably my paranoia going into hyperdrive but I think it might be the start of something as I'm only two days away from my due date. Fingers crossed! All of my stand-by people are working or sick today and I'm home alone with my toddler but nobody is uncontactable.

Fingers crossed for you :D


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## salu_34

Had a bunch of light contractions last night, but nothing major. Slept well again. Only got up twice to pee. I've noticed when I'm sleeping she's sitting higher up now. It's like there's a huge rock in my stomach. I swear last night when she was moving her lego were in between my boobs ! It felt really weird.


----------



## Missyann

So much going on now. I can't wait to read more birth stories and see pics of the adorable bundles. My boy is still cooking, but I'm still 2 weeks away. Everything is set up and ready for him to arrive, so now I'm just bored. I should just enjoy that feeling. I have a prenatal appointment today, but since nothing has been happening, I expect it will be a quick visit. The MW won't check dilation/effacement until next week. I do wonder how big he is right now, though I probably won't want to know when it comes time to push.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> Sweep number 2 tomorrow, really hope something happens!
> Was only 1cm dilated on Saturday so really hoping I am more!!
> 
> Congratulations to the new mummies and good luck to everyone else!

How'd sweep #2 go?


----------



## Laylagirl

It wAs very hot in the house last night...I turned on the AC but didn't feel a change...my sleep was horrible...


----------



## mandaa1220

OMG I was sweating to death last night too and I live in NY :rofl:

DH had the heat on at 60 and I had to change into a t-shirt and take off my pants, because I was sweating to death. I didn't sleep so well last night either.


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Sweep number 2 tomorrow, really hope something happens!
> Was only 1cm dilated on Saturday so really hoping I am more!!
> 
> Congratulations to the new mummies and good luck to everyone else!
> 
> How'd sweep #2 go?Click to expand...

Still 1cm dilated but cervix is much lower and soft and baby has dropped even more so hoping sweep does something but not holding out much hope really!

How are you doing?


----------



## Twinklie12

Just had my "38 week" appointment, all is fine. She is guessing the baby weighs 7and a half pounds already... hopefully she isn't getting too big! They asked about her movements and with being so busy at work I couldn't for sure say she was moving enough so they did a NST and she was moving like crazy, and I had two contractions while I was there that I didn't really feel, so all is well. They didn't do a cervical check, it seems this practice perfers to be non-invasive and only test things when indicated for some reason. So, just keep waiting!


----------



## DissySunshine

Got home from the hospital yesterday, and I never thought I would be so busy watching a tiny human sleep! I guess I'll write up my birth story here.

Monday afternoon (11/3) at my OB appointment I was still only dilated to 4.5cm. I had been there since leaving the hospital at 33 weeks, but she noted that I was 80+% effaced. She couldn't figure out how I wasn't progressing any faster, especially since she could feel that the baby had dropped significantly. She stated that she couldn't medically intervene with an induction until 39 weeks and asked if I wanted her to "stretch things around a bit" with my cervix to see if it would help. I said, sure, go for it! I knew 37 weeks was still considered early, but after 5 weeks of not knowing when labor could happen I was ready! I left with almost spotting or pain, but started feeling pretty crampy that night.

Tuesday (11/4) I woke up still feeling the cramps, but nothing major or painful. I went shopping with my dad, then my sister, and went to an Aunt's house to pay my respects to my aunt that had passed. There were so many babies there, I told their moms to keep them close to me to keep my hormones going! By this time the cramps were becoming fairly regular, and I had a feeling my OB's sweep had worked. I texted my husband to grab the bags from home before picking me up from my parents' house just in case. 
DH showed up at 3 PM and we decided to go to L&D. I still wasn't in any pain, just discomfort. I was checked and excited to hear that I had progressed to 5cm and 90% effaced! I was getting admitted! Then, all of a sudden, BOOM came the contraction pains. Holy COW. In 3 hours, I went from 5cm to 8cm and completely thinned out. I was still in the triage unit, and they had to hurry to get me to a birthing room. I quickly received my epidural (the 15th that day!)and was told I had stalled out at 9cm at about 10:45pm.
The Dr. on call finally decided to break my waters to get me the rest of the way there. I immediately felt the need to push. The hospital was so busy, though, that they were trying to keep me from pushing because there was only 1 nurse available to be in my room! :dohh: It took about 10 minutes for a couple of other nurses to come and by that time my epidural had nearly worn off. I got another dose, though the anesthesiologist was initially against it since I was supposed to feel the pressure. I said, I feel the pressure still but I also feel the friggin' pain!! I started pushing just as he administered the next dose. 
The resident helping me push noted that my baby was having a hard time passing under my pelvic bone and that I needed to push harder. I pushed for nearly an hour before she finally passed under. By that time the Dr. on call had finally found her way into my room. It is never fun to hear "this patient is losing a lot of blood, we need to get this baby out soon because this isn't looking good". They brought out dropcloths and a LOT of rags to try to keep my bleeding at bay. As she started to crown, my epidural was wearing off AGAIN. The anesthesiologist couldn't believe that the meds were wearing off as fast as they were, but I could feel the burning and stretching that her head was causing. I received my 3rd dose of medicine just as the shoulders were passing through. FINALLY, after an hour and 45 minutes of pushing, my little girl found her way out into the world! Somehow, even with the amount of blood I lost, I only suffered a 2nd degree tear and required one stitch. Because I could feel pain, they also had to give me a shot of numbing medication as they sewed me up. I didn't care, though, because I was holding my baby girl and all was right with the world. :cloud9:

After delivering Kella, I was informed that she was facing the wrong way for most of the delivery, and instead of looking down, her head was craned upwards. That was why she was unable to pass easily under my pelvis. She received a really nasty looking bruise on the front top portion of her head that still hasn't gone away. My OB was not happy about that one, and said that they allowed me to stay dilated without interfering for way too long. My blood loss wasn't enough to keep me over the amount of time we needed, and so we were released the next day! 
Many people have commented that I went through a pretty harrowing experience, but honestly I feel that it went really well! I've been up and about with little pain, and feel blessed that I'm able to rest at home.


----------



## mandaa1220

Congratulations Dissy! I'm glad she's here safe and sound!!


----------



## Princesskell

Ouch, sounds painful and scary Dissy, I'm glad you are both safely recovering :hugs: xxx


----------



## MarieMo7

Glad you are both home and doing well, Dissy! Thank you for sharing your story!!


----------



## Laylagirl

Congrats dissy! Sounds scary! Enjoy your precious bundle! Post pics when you can!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Sweep number 2 tomorrow, really hope something happens!
> Was only 1cm dilated on Saturday so really hoping I am more!!
> 
> Congratulations to the new mummies and good luck to everyone else!
> 
> How'd sweep #2 go?Click to expand...
> 
> Still 1cm dilated but cervix is much lower and soft and baby has dropped even more so hoping sweep does something but not holding out much hope really!
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...

It is progress! :D whats your plans next? 

Im doing good to be honest, i dont really feel overdue i just have my moments of feeling so exhausted.


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Sweep number 2 tomorrow, really hope something happens!
> Was only 1cm dilated on Saturday so really hoping I am more!!
> 
> Congratulations to the new mummies and good luck to everyone else!
> 
> How'd sweep #2 go?Click to expand...
> 
> Still 1cm dilated but cervix is much lower and soft and baby has dropped even more so hoping sweep does something but not holding out much hope really!
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> It is progress! :D whats your plans next?
> 
> Im doing good to be honest, i dont really feel overdue i just have my moments of feeling so exhausted.Click to expand...

Got another sweep on Friday and if that's fails I'll be induced the following week but hoping just for the gel or pessary as really want a water birth! In the meantime I'll be carrying on with lots of walking, sex etc and see what happens! Hopefully I go naturally on my own!

What are you plans? Will you be getting a sweep?


----------



## salu_34

Cramping last night was stronger than it has been. Still sporadic but I have a feeling they may become more even soon. They're starting to feel like medium level period cramps now. I was awake for almost 2 hours trying to time them and get comfortable last night. Poor OH was up too and I know he's going to be tired today.


----------



## trumpetbeth

I have been feeling like I have to poop all the time. I am so ready for this baby to be out!


----------



## RANDNTRYING

I am pleased to announce I had my daughter Brooklynn Rose on Nov 5th at 12:12pm she weighed 9lbs 2oz and was 20 3/4 inches long.


----------



## MarieMo7

Congrats RANDN!!


----------



## Princesskell

Congratulations RANDNTRYING!!! Xx


----------



## salu_34

Congrats Rand !


----------



## Laylagirl

RANDNTRYING said:


> I am pleased to announce I had my daughter Brooklynn Rose on Nov 5th at 12:12pm she weighed 9lbs 2oz and was 20 3/4 inches long.

Congratulations!! Great job! Love the name Brooklyn!


----------



## MarieMo7

I bought 40lbs of meat today. 
I have 8 recipes that I plan on prepping and freezer tomorrow, some in multiples. I bought 30 disposable aluminum pans. My goal is to have my freezer STOCKED by the end of the day tomorrow! Still need a quick grocery store run for non-bulk items, but I'm ready to start cooking!!!
Well...tomorrow. I wore myself out shopping today ;)


----------



## Missyann

MarieMo7 said:


> I bought 40lbs of meat today.
> I have 8 recipes that I plan on prepping and freezer tomorrow, some in multiples. I bought 30 disposable aluminum pans. My goal is to have my freezer STOCKED by the end of the day tomorrow! Still need a quick grocery store run for non-bulk items, but I'm ready to start cooking!!!
> Well...tomorrow. I wore myself out shopping today ;)

For the last 4 weekends we have been making double dinners on Saturday and Sunday and freezing more than half. I think we're just about set, but watch this drag out for another 4 weeks.


----------



## apple_20

Congrats randntrying!

Evelyn just did her longest stretch of sleep at night two hours!!

You guys have this to come... ;p


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats Rand!


----------



## salu_34

MarieMo7 said:


> I bought 40lbs of meat today.
> I have 8 recipes that I plan on prepping and freezer tomorrow, some in multiples. I bought 30 disposable aluminum pans. My goal is to have my freezer STOCKED by the end of the day tomorrow! Still need a quick grocery store run for non-bulk items, but I'm ready to start cooking!!!
> Well...tomorrow. I wore myself out shopping today ;)

We've stocked up on lots of meats and have them frozen. I'm lucky that we live with OH's mom, so she usually cooks dinner :D Although his sister and her boyfriend tend to come over for dinner 80% of the time, which cuts into the extra meat we have. That may have to stop when baby comes, so we can eat left overs the next day !


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Congratulations rand! I was hoping for fire works night baby haha.


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Sweep number 2 tomorrow, really hope something happens!
> Was only 1cm dilated on Saturday so really hoping I am more!!
> 
> Congratulations to the new mummies and good luck to everyone else!
> 
> How'd sweep #2 go?Click to expand...
> 
> Still 1cm dilated but cervix is much lower and soft and baby has dropped even more so hoping sweep does something but not holding out much hope really!
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> It is progress! :D whats your plans next?
> 
> Im doing good to be honest, i dont really feel overdue i just have my moments of feeling so exhausted.Click to expand...
> 
> Got another sweep on Friday and if that's fails I'll be induced the following week but hoping just for the gel or pessary as really want a water birth! In the meantime I'll be carrying on with lots of walking, sex etc and see what happens! Hopefully I go naturally on my own!
> 
> What are you plans? Will you be getting a sweep?Click to expand...

Have they said they would allow you to use pool after having gel or pessary? I was told with my last baby this wasnt allowed. 

I had a sweep done on thursday after having a talk with my MW, hosp wanted to induce me close to my DD due to strep b after going over risks/benefits for both much rather have sweeps started earlier then have my waters broken and not get my home birth. 

Mine hasnt been as effective as one i had with my last baby as it worked within 48hrs with her i was less dilated and less effected but further on at 41w.

I was 2-3cm almost fully effected and stretchy on thursday but clearly this baby isnt ready to be born just yet.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

cjwn said:


> Happy due date to me!
> 
> So much for second babies arriving earlier than first babies.
> 
> I blame my husband for not hoovering when he said he would, baby must know our home isn't ready yet.

Happy due date! 

Im in that club first 4 days. Second 9 days.


----------



## salu_34

Been having cramping/contractions every 30 minutes (give or take a few mins) since 4:00 am. It's now 6:00am here. Lower back hurts a bit and I'm starving. I'm hoping this leads to something or I'll be pissed !


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> Sweep number 2 tomorrow, really hope something happens!
> Was only 1cm dilated on Saturday so really hoping I am more!!
> 
> Congratulations to the new mummies and good luck to everyone else!
> 
> How'd sweep #2 go?Click to expand...
> 
> Still 1cm dilated but cervix is much lower and soft and baby has dropped even more so hoping sweep does something but not holding out much hope really!
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> It is progress! :D whats your plans next?
> 
> Im doing good to be honest, i dont really feel overdue i just have my moments of feeling so exhausted.Click to expand...
> 
> Got another sweep on Friday and if that's fails I'll be induced the following week but hoping just for the gel or pessary as really want a water birth! In the meantime I'll be carrying on with lots of walking, sex etc and see what happens! Hopefully I go naturally on my own!
> 
> What are you plans? Will you be getting a sweep?Click to expand...
> 
> Have they said they would allow you to use pool after having gel or pessary? I was told with my last baby this wasnt allowed.
> 
> I had a sweep done on thursday after having a talk with my MW, hosp wanted to induce me close to my DD due to strep b after going over risks/benefits for both much rather have sweeps started earlier then have my waters broken and not get my home birth.
> 
> Mine hasnt been as effective as one i had with my last baby as it worked within 48hrs with her i was less dilated and less effected but further on at 41w.
> 
> I was 2-3cm almost fully effected and stretchy on thursday but clearly this baby isnt ready to be born just yet.Click to expand...

I asked on Friday and midwife said as long as after gel/pessary I don't need any further intervention then a water birth is perfectly fine! Which I am happy about!

My sweep didn't work either, 48 hours is almost up, I know it can take 72 hours but don't have much hope :( really wanted to go on my own after being in slow labour for 2 weeks!

I'm thinking the same, this baby just isn't ready yet! I've been constipated for last few days until this morning so I'm hoping it was that stopping me because I've read it can stop your body going into labour!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Laura id get in writing or get SoM to sign your birth plan saying you can have water still after those things as sadly they do say one thing before hand and blank right refuse you in while in labour last thing you need is to be getting stressed over them changing their minds. 

It will happen, i went through same with my first 2 week bulid up :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

salu_34 said:


> Been having cramping/contractions every 30 minutes (give or take a few mins) since 4:00 am. It's now 6:00am here. Lower back hurts a bit and I'm starving. I'm hoping this leads to something or I'll be pissed !

Fingers crossed for you! Mine started at 5am with my first spent the whole day until 6pm being irregular with 4 large 4 min contractions every few hours. They came to a random stop at around 9/10pm. I went to bed at 12am, within 30mins they went 4-5mins and just got stronger & stronger. She was born 6:47am next morning.


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> Laura id get in writing or get SoM to sign your birth plan saying you can have water still after those things as sadly they do say one thing before hand and blank right refuse you in while in labour last thing you need is to be getting stressed over them changing their minds.
> 
> It will happen, i went through same with my first 2 week bulid up :)

Thanks for the advice that's a good idea! I'm seeing midwife Friday so I'll get her to do it in writing for me! (Although praying I go on my own before then!)

How are you doing? Your contractions were 8-10 mins weren't they?


----------



## salu_34

MummyToAmberx said:


> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> Been having cramping/contractions every 30 minutes (give or take a few mins) since 4:00 am. It's now 6:00am here. Lower back hurts a bit and I'm starving. I'm hoping this leads to something or I'll be pissed !
> 
> Fingers crossed for you! Mine started at 5am with my first spent the whole day until 6pm being irregular with 4 large 4 min contractions every few hours. They came to a random stop at around 9/10pm. I went to bed at 12am, within 30mins they went 4-5mins and just got stronger & stronger. She was born 6:47am next morning.Click to expand...

Haven't had any since I lady posted. Going to take it easy today and see what happens.


----------



## MarieMo7

salu_34 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> Been having cramping/contractions every 30 minutes (give or take a few mins) since 4:00 am. It's now 6:00am here. Lower back hurts a bit and I'm starving. I'm hoping this leads to something or I'll be pissed !
> 
> Fingers crossed for you! Mine started at 5am with my first spent the whole day until 6pm being irregular with 4 large 4 min contractions every few hours. They came to a random stop at around 9/10pm. I went to bed at 12am, within 30mins they went 4-5mins and just got stronger & stronger. She was born 6:47am next morning.Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't had any since I lady posted. Going to take it easy today and see what happens.Click to expand...

About a week and a half ago I had consistent contractions every 30 minutes for 24 hours...and then next day it was every 15 minutes but they'd come in spurts (every 15 for 2 hours, nothing for an hour, back to 15 minutes, etc...). Since then, nothing really consistent. So frustrating!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Laura id get in writing or get SoM to sign your birth plan saying you can have water still after those things as sadly they do say one thing before hand and blank right refuse you in while in labour last thing you need is to be getting stressed over them changing their minds.
> 
> It will happen, i went through same with my first 2 week bulid up :)
> 
> Thanks for the advice that's a good idea! I'm seeing midwife Friday so I'll get her to do it in writing for me! (Although praying I go on my own before then!)
> 
> How are you doing? Your contractions were 8-10 mins weren't they?Click to expand...

Lots of labour vibes :D 

Yeah they backed off again, i only had cervix pain yesterday after 4hrs of walking but had a lovely toby carvery for tea :) 

My early scan give me a dd of the 10th so we shall see how tonight goes. Doing school run is taking it out of me having to walk up this steep hill.


----------



## salu_34

MarieMo7 said:


> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> Been having cramping/contractions every 30 minutes (give or take a few mins) since 4:00 am. It's now 6:00am here. Lower back hurts a bit and I'm starving. I'm hoping this leads to something or I'll be pissed !
> 
> Fingers crossed for you! Mine started at 5am with my first spent the whole day until 6pm being irregular with 4 large 4 min contractions every few hours. They came to a random stop at around 9/10pm. I went to bed at 12am, within 30mins they went 4-5mins and just got stronger & stronger. She was born 6:47am next morning.Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't had any since I lady posted. Going to take it easy today and see what happens.Click to expand...
> 
> About a week and a half ago I had consistent contractions every 30 minutes for 24 hours...and then next day it was every 15 minutes but they'd come in spurts (every 15 for 2 hours, nothing for an hour, back to 15 minutes, etc...). Since then, nothing really consistent. So frustrating!!!Click to expand...

It is frustrating. Especially when you can't get comfortable enough to go back to sleep. I was going to call the hospital last night to see what I should do but Yue contractions stopped. I don't wanna go in there and be turned away - would be equally as frustrating.


----------



## DissySunshine

apple_20 said:


> Congrats randntrying!
> 
> Evelyn just did her longest stretch of sleep at night two hours!!
> 
> You guys have this to come... ;p

Haha, mine slept for 3.5hours last night and I think I did a little dance!


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## Laylagirl

salu_34 said:


> MarieMo7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> Been having cramping/contractions every 30 minutes (give or take a few mins) since 4:00 am. It's now 6:00am here. Lower back hurts a bit and I'm starving. I'm hoping this leads to something or I'll be pissed !
> 
> Fingers crossed for you! Mine started at 5am with my first spent the whole day until 6pm being irregular with 4 large 4 min contractions every few hours. They came to a random stop at around 9/10pm. I went to bed at 12am, within 30mins they went 4-5mins and just got stronger & stronger. She was born 6:47am next morning.Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't had any since I lady posted. Going to take it easy today and see what happens.Click to expand...
> 
> About a week and a half ago I had consistent contractions every 30 minutes for 24 hours...and then next day it was every 15 minutes but they'd come in spurts (every 15 for 2 hours, nothing for an hour, back to 15 minutes, etc...). Since then, nothing really consistent. So frustrating!!!Click to expand...
> 
> It is frustrating. Especially when you can't get comfortable enough to go back to sleep. I was going to call the hospital last night to see what I should do but Yue contractions stopped. I don't wanna go in there and be turned away - would be equally as frustrating.Click to expand...

Salu, I think we're due the same day.... 
I've been getting lots of contractions, or rather, the baby is feeling really tight..and he feels like he's gotten so big this last week. I keep thinkin I'll see something like plug or blood... Buying glad I haven't yet. My only concern is that he's gonna very big...


----------



## salu_34

Laylagirl said:


> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarieMo7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> Been having cramping/contractions every 30 minutes (give or take a few mins) since 4:00 am. It's now 6:00am here. Lower back hurts a bit and I'm starving. I'm hoping this leads to something or I'll be pissed !
> 
> Fingers crossed for you! Mine started at 5am with my first spent the whole day until 6pm being irregular with 4 large 4 min contractions every few hours. They came to a random stop at around 9/10pm. I went to bed at 12am, within 30mins they went 4-5mins and just got stronger & stronger. She was born 6:47am next morning.Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't had any since I lady posted. Going to take it easy today and see what happens.Click to expand...
> 
> About a week and a half ago I had consistent contractions every 30 minutes for 24 hours...and then next day it was every 15 minutes but they'd come in spurts (every 15 for 2 hours, nothing for an hour, back to 15 minutes, etc...). Since then, nothing really consistent. So frustrating!!!Click to expand...
> 
> It is frustrating. Especially when you can't get comfortable enough to go back to sleep. I was going to call the hospital last night to see what I should do but Yue contractions stopped. I don't wanna go in there and be turned away - would be equally as frustrating.Click to expand...
> 
> Salu, I think we're due the same day....
> I've been getting lots of contractions, or rather, the baby is feeling really tight..and he feels like he's gotten so big this last week. I keep thinkin I'll see something like plug or blood... Buying glad I haven't yet. My only concern is that he's gonna very big...Click to expand...

Yupp same due date :)
I think she's dropped a bit since last week. I noticed last night kicks were a little lower. Had a few mild contractions this afternoon - just waiting to see how tonight goes again.
I wish I knew how big she was going to be. If I don't go into labour tonight I have my doctors appointment tomorrow. So we'll see if I've dilated anymore and then I'm going to ask him what I should do of in have contractions like last night.


----------



## Princesskell

DissySunshine said:


> apple_20 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats randntrying!
> 
> Evelyn just did her longest stretch of sleep at night two hours!!
> 
> You guys have this to come... ;p
> 
> Haha, mine slept for 3.5hours last night and I think I did a little dance!Click to expand...

I'd forgotten jst how crazy these newborn days were, we are not doing much more than 2 hours :dohh: at night that is...during the day the tinker sleeps for ages!!


Good labour vibes ladies xxx


----------



## cncem

Macie Christine was born November 8th at 6:01 am via emergency csec weighing 7 pounds 7 ounces and Chris and I are sooooooo in love with her, she is absolutely gorgeous and perfect. I'll post pics and the birth story later, Macie is squeaking so it's probably time to feed her again. I'll catch up later I just wanted to pop in with the good news. Thank you everyone for going through this 9 month ride along side me and supporting me and sharing you stories too. Good luck to all the ladies who havn't had their's yet. :flower:


----------



## apple_20

Congratw cncem, what a relief to have her in your arms x


----------



## salu_34

cncem said:


> Macie Christine was born November 8th at 6:01 am via emergency csec weighing 7 pounds 7 ounces and Chris and I are sooooooo in love with her, she is absolutely gorgeous and perfect. I'll post pics and the birth story later, Macie is squeaking so it's probably time to feed her again. I'll catch up later I just wanted to pop in with the good news. Thank you everyone for going through this 9 month ride along side me and supporting me and sharing you stories too. Good luck to all the ladies who havn't had their's yet. :flower:

Congrats !


----------



## Laylagirl

cncem said:


> Macie Christine was born November 8th at 6:01 am via emergency csec weighing 7 pounds 7 ounces and Chris and I are sooooooo in love with her, she is absolutely gorgeous and perfect. I'll post pics and the birth story later, Macie is squeaking so it's probably time to feed her again. I'll catch up later I just wanted to pop in with the good news. Thank you everyone for going through this 9 month ride along side me and supporting me and sharing you stories too. Good luck to all the ladies who havn't had their's yet. :flower:

Congrats!!! SOOO happy for you!!! Can't wait for the story!


----------



## MarieMo7

Congrats cncem! I came online tonight hoping to hear from you...glad all is well and she is in your arms. Wishing you a quick recovery!!


----------



## Princesskell

Congratulations!!! Xxx


----------



## beccabear86

Oh my gosh, SO JEALOUS of you guys and all your beautiful little babies!! I am 40+1 today, and unfortunately still have had no signs of labor! :/ I was admitted into the hospital and induced Friday night because my little pumpkin had gotten himself transverse again after an ECV this past Tuesday... But the induction didn't even work and Saturday morning they sent me home! Super bummed... And now all I can do is sit around and mope because if the induction had worked, he would be here by now. :( This feels like it's going to last forever!


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats cncem!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

cncem said:


> Macie Christine was born November 8th at 6:01 am via emergency csec weighing 7 pounds 7 ounces and Chris and I are sooooooo in love with her, she is absolutely gorgeous and perfect. I'll post pics and the birth story later, Macie is squeaking so it's probably time to feed her again. I'll catch up later I just wanted to pop in with the good news. Thank you everyone for going through this 9 month ride along side me and supporting me and sharing you stories too. Good luck to all the ladies who havn't had their's yet. :flower:

Congratulations :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

beccabear86 said:


> Oh my gosh, SO JEALOUS of you guys and all your beautiful little babies!! I am 40+1 today, and unfortunately still have had no signs of labor! :/ I was admitted into the hospital and induced Friday night because my little pumpkin had gotten himself transverse again after an ECV this past Tuesday... But the induction didn't even work and Saturday morning they sent me home! Super bummed... And now all I can do is sit around and mope because if the induction had worked, he would be here by now. :( This feels like it's going to last forever!

Sorry to hear that, wont be much longer now :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

So my first born keeps her title of being the 'first born' haha. She arrived morning of 40+4. 

Im bit bummed baby didnt come at weekend as would been perfect time, now hubby back to working 1.5hrs away and ive got school run to keep doing it really takes it out of me. 

MW is coming to my house on thursday.


----------



## MissyLissy

Wow... Things have been so insanely crazy for me I haven't had time to pop in for more than a minute or two here and there to try to see who's delivered. Congrats to all the new mommies, and wishing luck to all the ladies still waiting!

My Isla is a beautiful, wonderful baby and is incredibly calm and easy to take care of. My Declan is equally wonderful and beautiful, but unfortunately he is also incredibly fussy and not so easy to care for. He will not sleep at all unless he is being held. At all. And he prefers it if I'm doing the holding. :wacko: Add in the care for his sister, trying to get them both to breast feed consistently and tandomly (which I underestimated the difficulty of), and I'm going through a challenging time. A wonderful time, but not going to lie, it's hard. I mean, I knew it would be hard, but it's HARD. I don't think I've had more than a 2 hour stretch of sleep since last week when they were born and I feel lucky when I manage that. I'm lucky because my husband is off for a month and I've had lots of help from both of our mothers but even with all that... It's crazy difficult! I'm dreading DH going back to work in 3 weeks and hoping things get a little easier by then.

I still need to post my birth story and some pictures and definitely intend to and will. I just need to find a free moment. Just wanted to pop in and give you a quick update and wish everyone well! I really have been trying to keep up as best possible.


----------



## DissySunshine

Missy, I'm finding how tiring it is with my little lady, I can't imagine how it must be with two. Hoping you get some rest soon :flower:


My LO eats and eats and eats. She is being bottle fed and takes 2oz at a time. We are trying to do every 3 hours, but sometimes (most times) don't even make it 2! I don't want to overfeed her but I hate hearing her fuss :( Schedules are hard! DH always gets SO worried when we can't get her to calm down, he can't take the waking up at night very well so it's up to me to basically stay up 24/7 :wacko: though I admit I enjoy our one-on-one time cuddles :D


----------



## Twinklie12

Missy, I can only imagine twin infants!!! Glad you are enjoying them, but hope Declan gets a little less fussy. Could you try doing some baby wearing with him to give you a chance to do other things? Glad you have lots of help too. Don't feel bad leaving anyone with a crying baby so you can nap (if you can handle it) as a happy mommy makes for happy babies! Hope you can get some rest! :hugs: Can't wait to see pics :)


----------



## mandaa1220

Missy, things will get easier the more of a routine you get into. Twins are tough at first, but it will get better! I'm so glad you have support around you!! :hugs:


----------



## mandaa1220

Woke up to some blood and mucusy discharge... hoping that's a good thing!


----------



## Twinklie12

My baby girl's nursery is finished, and I'm so proud of it! Here are some pics. My husband did a fantastic job on the stencil wall, and I bet half of my carpal tunnel is due to all the DIY projects I did... but I think it was worth it!


----------



## Twinklie12

More pics...


----------



## Twinklie12

Last pic...

 



Attached Files:







bunting bunny xtra close.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## salu_34

Twinklie12 said:


> More pics...
> 
> View attachment 819141
> 
> 
> View attachment 819145
> 
> 
> View attachment 819147
> 
> 
> View attachment 819151
> 
> 
> View attachment 819155

Looks great. Love the colour combo too !


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Twinklie12 said:


> My baby girl's nursery is finished, and I'm so proud of it! Here are some pics. My husband did a fantastic job on the stencil wall, and I bet half of my carpal tunnel is due to all the DIY projects I did... but I think it was worth it!
> 
> View attachment 819131
> 
> 
> View attachment 819133
> 
> 
> View attachment 819135
> 
> 
> View attachment 819137
> 
> 
> View attachment 819139

How stunning! Youve got one lucky baby girl, also the room looks massive.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

mandaa1220 said:


> Woke up to some blood and mucusy discharge... hoping that's a good thing!

Fingers crossed for you :D


----------



## Twinklie12

Thanks Salu and Mummy! It's funny, pics can be deceiving, but this is the smallest room in our house, probably 10 feet by 10 feet? But plenty for a baby!


----------



## apple_20

Wow missy tandem feeding is very impressive no mean feat!

I hope Declan settles down soon and gives you a break.

We had a better night last night slept 1-4 and 6-9 woop :)


----------



## Laylagirl

Salu, any changes? I feel like I have to poop more, but I think because I ate two pieces of chocolate for breakfast... Other than that, he's defibitkey not going any where soon.


----------



## DragonflyWing

I had my last OB appt today, baby is measuring 8lb 8oz already! One week until my c-section, unless he decides to come sooner. I can't believe it's almost that time!

I've been in a quite a bit of pain with PGP, especially in my lower back. It's very hard to get comfortable to sleep, and it doesn't help that I've had a toddler in my bed most nights this week (the twins are going through a growth spurt and are not sleeping well). Baby definitely has dropped, and I have lots of pressure down below- feels almost like I'm sitting on his head! :haha:


----------



## salu_34

Laylagirl said:


> Salu, any changes? I feel like I have to poop more, but I think because I ate two pieces of chocolate for breakfast... Other than that, he's defibitkey not going any where soon.

Last night was a better sleep than Friday and Saturday. Had some cramping/contractions but about 45 minutes to an hour I between and they started at 4 until about 6. So nothing like before. Had two just recently 20 mins apart. GP for my appointment in an hour so we'll see if I'm further dilated and what the doctor says. 
It's just getting harder to sleep now. I'm propping myself up with pillows because side sleeping is out of the question now - too much pressure


----------



## Princesskell

MissyLissy said:


> Wow... Things have been so insanely crazy for me I haven't had time to pop in for more than a minute or two here and there to try to see who's delivered. Congrats to all the new mommies, and wishing luck to all the ladies still waiting!
> 
> My Isla is a beautiful, wonderful baby and is incredibly calm and easy to take care of. My Declan is equally wonderful and beautiful, but unfortunately he is also incredibly fussy and not so easy to care for. He will not sleep at all unless he is being held. At all. And he prefers it if I'm doing the holding. :wacko: Add in the care for his sister, trying to get them both to breast feed consistently and tandomly (which I underestimated the difficulty of), and I'm going through a challenging time. A wonderful time, but not going to lie, it's hard. I mean, I knew it would be hard, but it's HARD. I don't think I've had more than a 2 hour stretch of sleep since last week when they were born and I feel lucky when I manage that. I'm lucky because my husband is off for a month and I've had lots of help from both of our mothers but even with all that... It's crazy difficult! I'm dreading DH going back to work in 3 weeks and hoping things get a little easier by then.
> 
> I still need to post my birth story and some pictures and definitely intend to and will. I just need to find a free moment. Just wanted to pop in and give you a quick update and wish everyone well! I really have been trying to keep up as best possible.

Thank you so much for using some of your very precious time to update!! I'm glad you've got lots of help. I hope you an get into a good routine before your dh goes back to work.
Sorry Declan is causing you trouble, I hope he settles soon. I'd say do what you can for sleep at this stage. In awe of tandem bf'ing! :thumbup:
Would love to see photos when you have a spare minute xxx


DissySunshine said:


> Missy, I'm finding how tiring it is with my little lady, I can't imagine how it must be with two. Hoping you get some rest soon :flower:
> 
> 
> My LO eats and eats and eats. She is being bottle fed and takes 2oz at a time. We are trying to do every 3 hours, but sometimes (most times) don't even make it 2! I don't want to overfeed her but I hate hearing her fuss :( Schedules are hard! DH always gets SO worried when we can't get her to calm down, he can't take the waking up at night very well so it's up to me to basically stay up 24/7 :wacko: though I admit I enjoy our one-on-one time cuddles :D

my dh is the same with calming baby down. He jst throws him back to me and says 'he's hungry!!'
Don't even worry about scheduling yet...it's so early xxx



apple_20 said:


> Wow missy tandem feeding is very impressive no mean feat!
> 
> I hope Declan settles down soon and gives you a break.
> 
> We had a better night last night slept 1-4 and 6-9 woop :)

please tell me the secret of sleeping 6-9 when you have a toddler!! :wacko:


----------



## bizzibii

My twin girlies were born on Friday 7th Nov at 37w3d ;) Florence Aria and Matylda Lena . I love them to bits


----------



## salu_34

I'm still 4 cm dilated but her head is engaged now. I am getting crazy cramping now since leaving the doctors. Just called the hospital birthing suite and they said it may be from the examination. I told them I wasn't sure what the difference between what a contraction and cramp would feel like. She pretty much said that a contraction makes you feel like you can walk, talk and you want pain meds right away. So I can still walk and talk through the worst one, so I guess nothing yet. My belly is getting super hard though every time.


----------



## Princesskell

bizzibii said:


> My twin girlies were born on Friday 7th Nov at 37w3d ;) Florence Aria and Matylda Lena . I love them to bits

Congratulations :dohh: what beautiful names :cloud9: xxx


----------



## salu_34

bizzibii said:


> My twin girlies were born on Friday 7th Nov at 37w3d ;) Florence Aria and Matylda Lena . I love them to bits

Congrats !


----------



## apple_20

Princesskell to reiterate she slept 6am-9am I was woken by a toddler at 8 lol. Partner is on paternity leave though which helps a lot.


----------



## Princesskell

apple_20 said:


> Princesskell to reiterate she slept 6am-9am I was woken by a toddler at 8 lol. Partner is on paternity leave though which helps a lot.

Ok...slightly less envious! Our toddler comes in to us at 6.30 without fail, which is very annoying when I've just fed K at 5.3am!:dohh: xxx


----------



## mandaa1220

Ladies, I'm looking for thoughts - I'm also going to post this on a thread I had started about discharge in third trimester boards yesterday I think, but looking for insight.

I have been losing my mucus plug over the past week, then today had more of it with a bloody show. Saw nurse practictioner from my midwife office today, no exams or anything and she said that the bloody mucus was probably my plug. DH and I just had sex and it ended with an overly excessive amount of white discharge on him and out of me. It's like a white creamy discharge, some had slight pink, but it was mostly white. It was like A LOT though. I've also been having what I believe to be real contractions throughout the night - my whole belly tenses and I have period type cramps that send shooting pains downwards towards my vagina. I wasn't timing them, but will start now if they continue.

Thoughts on the discharge? I'm freaked out.


----------



## Twinklie12

No experience but would think it could just be more parts of your mucus plug? Could you call and ask your doctor? 

Congrats bizzibii!


----------



## mandaa1220

Twinklie12 said:


> No experience but would think it could just be more parts of your mucus plug? Could you call and ask your doctor?
> 
> Congrats bizzibii!

I could, but everytime I call after hours, I feel like an ass because it ends up being stupid, so I don't want to unless there's a concern. I don't know that it's part of my mucus plug, because that was a globby yellow and then slightly bloody, whereas this is creamy stark white.


----------



## Twinklie12

I don't think it would be anything bad though. Our babies do crazy things while pregnant. I have a lot of discharge in general and I imagine once you lose your plug you might see lots more.


----------



## mandaa1220

Twinklie12 said:


> I don't think it would be anything bad though. Our babies do crazy things while pregnant. I have a lot of discharge in general and I imagine once you lose your plug you might see lots more.

Thanks for your help. I really appreciate it. :hugs: 

I'm still getting contractions, but can't find a definite pattern to them. They've been anywhere from 6-9 minutes apart. I guess I'll just keep chugging along and see where the night leads me.


----------



## Twinklie12

I wouldn't be surprised if this is the beginning of labor for you!


----------



## tracilacy

Laila Aveline was born Nov. 10 at 4 : 13pm via C-section weighing 8 lbs and 20 inch long birth story to follow soon.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

mandaa1220 said:


> Ladies, I'm looking for thoughts - I'm also going to post this on a thread I had started about discharge in third trimester boards yesterday I think, but looking for insight.
> 
> I have been losing my mucus plug over the past week, then today had more of it with a bloody show. Saw nurse practictioner from my midwife office today, no exams or anything and she said that the bloody mucus was probably my plug. DH and I just had sex and it ended with an overly excessive amount of white discharge on him and out of me. It's like a white creamy discharge, some had slight pink, but it was mostly white. It was like A LOT though. I've also been having what I believe to be real contractions throughout the night - my whole belly tenses and I have period type cramps that send shooting pains downwards towards my vagina. I wasn't timing them, but will start now if they continue.
> 
> Thoughts on the discharge? I'm freaked out.

Sounds like your mucus plug :)


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## Pussy Galore

Congrats on the new arrivals - good to see that the girls have caught up!! :)

Missy - I am in awe at you tandom feeding :thumbup:


----------



## salu_34

Will update with more later - bur Olivia Joy was born at 4:02am on November 11th weighing in at 7lbs 10oz.


----------



## MarieMo7

Congrats on the new girls, ladies!!! Looking forward to some newborn pics :)

Salu - wow that was quick! Can't wait to hear the details!


----------



## Twinklie12

Love seeing all the new births... lots of little ladies! How exciting! Can't wait for pics and birth stories. :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

salu_34 said:


> Will update with more later - bur Olivia Joy was born at 4:02am on November 11th weighing in at 7lbs 10oz.

Fantastic news! Congratulations.


----------



## Laylagirl

salu_34 said:


> Will update with more later - bur Olivia Joy was born at 4:02am on November 11th weighing in at 7lbs 10oz.

Awe congratulations salu! Wow! I'm scared! I guess all of our baby's can come any day now! I've been kind if putting things off because im pretty sure mine isn't coming on or before his due date! But I think that's just because I have been anywhere near ready for him! 
Oh no! &#128563;
Congratulations again!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Not even half way through the month and so many babies are already here! I can't wait until Coraline gets here, but so far I have no signs of labor or anything happening what so ever. Hope she doesn't turn out to be a December baby. All your stories are getting me excited, even though I am terrified of giving birth for the first time.


----------



## Laylagirl

I just noticed that the girls caught up with the boys! Lol &#128077;


----------



## Pussy Galore

salu_34 said:


> Will update with more later - bur Olivia Joy was born at 4:02am on November 11th weighing in at 7lbs 10oz.

Congrats Salu :)


----------



## apple_20

Congrats salu :)


----------



## Jalanis22

Congrats on the new arrivals! Til now my baby boy has been good during the nights...hopefully stays that way lol either way my 4yr old is a huge help she loves to help me with diapers, wipes etc. etc... 

Cant wait to hear the birth stories..


----------



## Princesskell

tracilacy said:


> Laila Aveline was born Nov. 10 at 4 : 13pm via C-section weighing 8 lbs and 20 inch long birth story to follow soon.

Congratulations!!! :happydance: enjoy :cloud9: xxx


cjwn said:


> Still waiting here, 40+2 today, have been struck down with D&V bug though so feeling 100% more fed up and miserable than usual. My husband has had to go into work today and I'm home alone with my 23 month old who is yet to vomit but has started with the diarhea. I just want to go to sleep for a few days and be woken up refreshed with new baby in my arms.

hope you feel better soon. That is horrid timing :hugs:


salu_34 said:


> Will update with more later - bur Olivia Joy was born at 4:02am on November 11th weighing in at 7lbs 10oz.

Congratulations Salu! Xxx:happydance::happydance::kiss:


----------



## mandaa1220

Kyle thomas was born at 245pm today after about 18 hours of intense, drug free labor.


----------



## DissySunshine

Well this has been an eventful few days! Kella has officially gotten me with every bodily fluid possible, including blood. DH woke me up from a nap yesterday morning FLIPPING out...not good to wake up to: her umbilical cord snagged on her diaper and came off too early. Her belly button was pouring blood! She seemed alert and happy but I still called 911. EMS came out and gave us gauze and tape and said she would be fine. Scary!


----------



## mandaa1220

Kyle thomas was born at 245pm today after about 18 hours of intense, drug free labor.


----------



## salu_34

DissySunshine said:


> Well this has been an eventful few days! Kella has officially gotten me with every bodily fluid possible, including blood. DH woke me up from a nap yesterday morning FLIPPING out...not good to wake up to: her umbilical cord snagged on her diaper and came off too early. Her belly button was pouring blood! She seemed alert and happy but I still called 911. EMS came out and gave us gauze and tape and said she would be fine. Scary!

Oh glad everything is okay !!


----------



## salu_34

mandaa1220 said:


> Kyle thomas was born at 245pm today after about 18 hours of intense, drug free labor.

Congrats !


----------



## Princesskell

DissySunshine said:


> Well this has been an eventful few days! Kella has officially gotten me with every bodily fluid possible, including blood. DH woke me up from a nap yesterday morning FLIPPING out...not good to wake up to: her umbilical cord snagged on her diaper and came off too early. Her belly button was pouring blood! She seemed alert and happy but I still called 911. EMS came out and gave us gauze and tape and said she would be fine. Scary!

Oh my...bet that was scary! Those cords are so gross aren't they?! Good to know she will be fine, poor dh! :wacko:
K's dropped out of his babygro on day 4 and we all screamed! Xxx


mandaa1220 said:


> Kyle thomas was born at 245pm today after about 18 hours of intense, drug free labor.

congratulations!...what a star :happydance: get some sleep and enjoy xxxx


----------



## MarieMo7

mandaa1220 said:


> Kyle thomas was born at 245pm today after about 18 hours of intense, drug free labor.

Congratulations! Amazing job!



DissySunshine said:


> Well this has been an eventful few days! Kella has officially gotten me with every bodily fluid possible, including blood. DH woke me up from a nap yesterday morning FLIPPING out...not good to wake up to: her umbilical cord snagged on her diaper and came off too early. Her belly button was pouring blood! She seemed alert and happy but I still called 911. EMS came out and gave us gauze and tape and said she would be fine. Scary!

Scary! I would probably have done the same, lol. Good to know though in case it happens to us!!!


----------



## eyemom

Wow, congrats to all the new mamas! I finally finished typing up my birth story. It took forever doing it bit by bit as I could. It's long but I'll share it if anyone's curious. Spoiler alert: in the back of an ambulance in the parking lot of a Walmart!!! https://babyg.brainstormwarning.org/2014/11/11/the-birth-story-its-epic/

I posted before but it was kind of a fly by, can I be added to the front page please? ^^ I don't really want to post her name, but we had a girl on November 5. 6 lbs 5 oz. She's perfect. <3

Edit: Didn't mention in the blog post, but night before DH and I tried that good ol' semen/prostaglandins trick. :blush: Turned out highly effective for us, lol. I told him if we ever have another, he's not allowed near me for the whole last month of pregnancy.


----------



## Anniebobs

Princesskell said:


> DissySunshine said:
> 
> 
> Well this has been an eventful few days! Kella has officially gotten me with every bodily fluid possible, including blood. DH woke me up from a nap yesterday morning FLIPPING out...not good to wake up to: her umbilical cord snagged on her diaper and came off too early. Her belly button was pouring blood! She seemed alert and happy but I still called 911. EMS came out and gave us gauze and tape and said she would be fine. Scary!
> 
> Oh my...bet that was scary! Those cords are so gross aren't they?! Good to know she will be fine, poor dh! :wacko:
> K's dropped out of his babygro on day 4 and we all screamed! XxxClick to expand...

Oh no your poor DH!! Evans fell off on day 5 when I was changing him, I'm not ashamed to admit that I screamed too haha! It was darkish and I was sleepy so I didn't realise for a few seconds it was his cord! :haha:

Congratulations on the new arrivals! Eyemom that birth story is crazy!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

mandaa1220 said:


> Kyle thomas was born at 245pm today after about 18 hours of intense, drug free labor.

Woohoo congratulations!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

eyemom said:


> Wow, congrats to all the new mamas! I finally finished typing up my birth story. It took forever doing it bit by bit as I could. It's long but I'll share it if anyone's curious. Spoiler alert: in the back of an ambulance in the parking lot of a Walmart!!! https://babyg.brainstormwarning.org/2014/11/11/the-birth-story-its-epic/
> 
> I posted before but it was kind of a fly by, can I be added to the front page please? ^^ I don't really want to post her name, but we had a girl on November 5. 6 lbs 5 oz. She's perfect. <3
> 
> Edit: Didn't mention in the blog post, but night before DH and I tried that good ol' semen/prostaglandins trick. :blush: Turned out highly effective for us, lol. I told him if we ever have another, he's not allowed near me for the whole last month of pregnancy.

What an eventful story, maybe a home birth next time :p


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Am i furthest overdue? Haha


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

cjwn said:


> Well I'm 40+3 today, sickness bug has passed and I can eat again, hooray!
> 
> Congratulations eyemom, your birth story is crazy!
> 
> I am seriously considering having sex to try and move things along. If he's not here by Monday they'll start talking about an induction which I really don't want. It's funny that having intercourse with my husband seems like such a big deal but last time was so painful and awkward and unsuccessful that it's something I was hoping to avoid until the baby is out.

Glad to hear that has passed.

I can totally relate on sex front, with having my sickness last 9 months sex is become a thing of the past as it was making me feel far to sick or be sick :nope: 
Sex did help after sweep with my second baby. 

Got a feeling MW will be talking induction tomorrow with me as they said they do this from T+10. I wont consider until 42w, only under my terms not their strapped to a bed ones ugh.


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## Twinklie12

Eyemom what an amazing story!!!! Congrats to you, and so glad it all worked out well considering how quickly it happened and all that! It even made me tear up a bit... I think I am ready to meet my own little girl!


----------



## MarieMo7

Wow, eyemom!!! That's some birth story!!! Glad everyone is safe and healthy. And again - WOW!


----------



## apple_20

That is a crazy birth story eyemom. Well done you did so well!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

cjwn said:


> I'm hoping to labour in the water, not sure about giving birth in there yet, but I know they won't let me anywhere near the pool if I've been induced. Last time was strapped to bed with IV and continuous fetal heart monitoring which was awful so anything to avoid that this time round... Tonight's effort will involve nipple stimulation courtesy of my electric breast pump! I hate being pregnant.

Wouldnt let me near pool in hosp regardless because of strep b even though nothing to suggest it wouls cause a problem. 

Im planning on doing it all in pool at home.


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Ladies on all of your gorgeous new bundles! 

EyeMom: What a birth story! :)

Salu: You were right and I bet they were contractions! <3

Hope those that have gone over, have their babies like now.

AFM: Last Dr. Appt. and ultrasound yesterday. Baby is estimated to weigh 7lbs 13oz. I go Monday for my induction and she'll arrive Tuesday.


----------



## Twinklie12

Ladies that have been strep B positive in the past, how did it impact your birth? Wondering what it really means for me...


----------



## DragonflyWing

Just a funny little anecdote- yesterday I sneezed and peed on the kitchen floor :wacko:

My almost 2 year old daughter decided to use it as a teaching opportunity: "No Mama. Potty floor naughty. Potty toilet!"

Translation: Mama, you peed on the floor! That's naughty. Pee goes in the toilet! :haha:

Thanks honey. I'll do better next time.


----------



## Jalanis22

Here is my baby boy...i tried uploading before from my cellphone but it wouldnt work and i just tried it with the ipad....thats currently the view right now...tomorrow he will be 2 weeks! Yikes!! Time flies by!


----------



## MarieMo7

DragonflyWing, that is AWESOME!


----------



## MarieMo7

Jalanis22 said:


> View attachment 820007
> 
> 
> Here is my baby boy...i tried uploading before from my cellphone but it wouldnt work and i just tried it with the ipad....thats currently the view right now...tomorrow he will be 2 weeks! Yikes!! Time flies by!

Two weeks already??? Wow! 
He's a cutie :)


----------



## Twinklie12

Jalanis - what a cutie!!! 

Dragonfly - too funny!


----------



## Jalanis22

MarieMo7 said:


> Jalanis22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 820007
> 
> 
> Here is my baby boy...i tried uploading before from my cellphone but it wouldnt work and i just tried it with the ipad....thats currently the view right now...tomorrow he will be 2 weeks! Yikes!! Time flies by!
> 
> Two weeks already??? Wow!
> He's a cutie :)Click to expand...

I know huh! He was born on the 30th....i wish time could slow down a little lol


----------



## Leinzlove

Jalanis, Congrats! He is soooo cute! <3



Twinklie12 said:


> Ladies that have been strep B positive in the past, how did it impact your birth? Wondering what it really means for me...

I've always been Group B positive. You have an IV during birth. I'm not sure if you have to be attached to monitors or not. Each time I've had to be attached to monitors but I was induced. It made it so I couldn't always labor in the position I wanted to. With #2 she would only allow me to be on my back. She'd be lost on the monitor if I tried another position. And really if you can avoid laboring on your back... Its what you want.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I had strep b positive at 14w. Ive spend months researching, going through thr risks. 

I am not having iv unless certain situations arise, im still going ahead with my home birth. 

Think im finally in early labour! Yey!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay Mummy! So exciting! Hope its as painless as possible!


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## MarieMo7

Yay Mummy! Hope it's quick and easy for you :)


----------



## salu_34

Labor vibes your way mummy !

I was on a penicillin IV drip when I gave birth since I was strep positive. Didn't interfere with anything. I wad on the IV drip as well and the monitor to watch her heart and my contraction level.


----------



## Princesskell

eyemom said:


> Wow, congrats to all the new mamas! I finally finished typing up my birth story. It took forever doing it bit by bit as I could. It's long but I'll share it if anyone's curious. Spoiler alert: in the back of an ambulance in the parking lot of a Walmart!!! https://babyg.brainstormwarning.org/2014/11/11/the-birth-story-its-epic/
> 
> I posted before but it was kind of a fly by, can I be added to the front page please? ^^ I don't really want to post her name, but we had a girl on November 5. 6 lbs 5 oz. She's perfect. <3
> 
> Edit: Didn't mention in the blog post, but night before DH and I tried that good ol' semen/prostaglandins trick. :blush: Turned out highly effective for us, lol. I told him if we ever have another, he's not allowed near me for the whole last month of pregnancy.

Congratulations again....what an amazing birth story! I know exactly what you mean about the pushing part. I had an epi last time and the pushing was very forced and lots of counting and effort. This time as my labour was too fast for the epi too, pushing was just instinctive...crazy! :wacko: thank you so. Much for sharing.
Added youto the front page now, sorry :blush: xxx


----------



## salu_34

How it all happened.

Friday, Saturday and Sunday I had been having the late night contractions, but they didn't amount to anything, just ended 3-4 hours after they started. Monday was my OB appointment at 3pm. I started having contractions around 1pm, that were about 30 mins apart. Doctor said her head was engaged and I was still 4cm. Almost immediately after my appointment, I started having contractions that were 3-4 mins apart, and was still having light cramping throughout. Called the Birthing Unit when I got home, and the nurse said it was probably just due to my cervix check. I hung up, but nothing changed. I had a hot shower around 6pm to take my mind off it, it worked, but as soon as I got out, they were back. 9pm, I called back, and explained my situation, the nurse (a different one) said that if I wanted to come down to get checked out, I was more than welcome. Since OH just got his license, my sister came to pick us up. We got to the Birthing Unit, they checked me in, and I went into a room, where they hooked me up to check her heart rate and my contraction strength and frequency. The on-call doctor came in to check my cervix dilation, and it was at 5cm, she said "Alright, well you're staying tonight". Who knew I would be giving birth ?!?!
We got to my room, and my sisters boyfriend went to pick my mom other sister up. I told them that I wanted an epidural. Was told that because it was late (now almost 11pm), that there was only one person on call who could give it to me, but she put in the request. Contractions were getting stronger to deal with, but I was pushing trough. About 2 hours in, I was checked again, and I was dilated around 6-7 cm. I was then told that there was an emergency C-section and a surgery going on, so I would have to wait until about 2am for my epidural. The nurse asked if I wanted the Nitrous Oxide (laughing gas) to help me calm down - although it wouldn't take away the pain. I took the gas, it actually helped me through the easier contractions - and boy was I loving it !! I made a few funny comments one being how I didn't know how the mom on 19 kids and counting could do this so many times, and another one when I was given the ice chips, I said they reminded me of the ice that Taco Bell use to have, lol. I kept my family amused. Around 230, a nurse came in to tell us that there had been a stabbing and that I would have to wait a little while longer for the epidural, all I could say was "Tell him to stay stable" lol. The doctor then came in to break my water, and Oh Holy Hell, the contractions that came were intense !! I was sucking on that gas. It then became apparent that I was NOT getting an epidural. The nurse and my mom were talking about it, and I knew right away. And just starting crying, I can't do this without one! Well, contractions became more intense and I really had to push, but was only 9.5 cm dilated so I couldn't. I think I even yelled I had to poop ! I was thrashing against the bed, and yelling so loud, they had to close the door to my room, so I didn't scare any of the other patients, lol. At 10cm, I began pushing. The pressure was intense, but that's all I could really feel. After about 10 minutes of pushing, she came out (which is a weird feeling!) They put her on me after cleaning her, and I held her crying my eyes out. I turned to see OH and he was crying too (first time I've ever seen him cry). I had a 1st degree tear that required only one stitch, thank god !
Here are some pics of my little princess.








It's hard to believe that after 9months, she is finally here !


----------



## Traveling mom

Graham Walker Fenwick is finally here! He arrived at 4:46pm on November 12 after a 20 hour induction. There were a few scares and 2 threatened c-sections because he was laying on his cord but we made if through and delivered this 10.6 pound 23 in. baby vaginally! He is perfect and alert and has taken to breast feeding extremely well!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MarieMo7

Salu, great story! And congratulations, she's beautiful!

Traveling mom - wow! Amazing job delivering that little man, he's adorable!


----------



## Twinklie12

Beautiful Salu and Traveling mom!


----------



## salu_34

Traveling mom said:


> Graham Walker Fenwick is finally here! He arrived at 4:46pm on November 12 after a 20 hour induction. There were a few scares and 2 threatened c-sections because he was laying on his cord but we made if through and delivered this 10.6 pound 23 in. baby vaginally! He is perfect and alert and has taken to breast feeding extremely well!

Congrats !!


----------



## salu_34

MarieMo7 said:


> Salu, great story! And congratulations, she's beautiful!
> 
> Traveling mom - wow! Amazing job delivering that little man, he's adorable!

My one sister taped me on her phone while I was screaming in pain, lol. I have yet to hear it :blush:


----------



## Princesskell

salu_34 said:


> How it all happened.
> 
> Friday, Saturday and Sunday I had been having the late night contractions, but they didn't amount to anything, just ended 3-4 hours after they started. Monday was my OB appointment at 3pm. I started having contractions around 1pm, that were about 30 mins apart. Doctor said her head was engaged and I was still 4cm. Almost immediately after my appointment, I started having contractions that were 3-4 mins apart, and was still having light cramping throughout. Called the Birthing Unit when I got home, and the nurse said it was probably just due to my cervix check. I hung up, but nothing changed. I had a hot shower around 6pm to take my mind off it, it worked, but as soon as I got out, they were back. 9pm, I called back, and explained my situation, the nurse (a different one) said that if I wanted to come down to get checked out, I was more than welcome. Since OH just got his license, my sister came to pick us up. We got to the Birthing Unit, they checked me in, and I went into a room, where they hooked me up to check her heart rate and my contraction strength and frequency. The on-call doctor came in to check my cervix dilation, and it was at 5cm, she said "Alright, well you're staying tonight". Who knew I would be giving birth ?!?!
> We got to my room, and my sisters boyfriend went to pick my mom other sister up. I told them that I wanted an epidural. Was told that because it was late (now almost 11pm), that there was only one person on call who could give it to me, but she put in the request. Contractions were getting stronger to deal with, but I was pushing trough. About 2 hours in, I was checked again, and I was dilated around 6-7 cm. I was then told that there was an emergency C-section and a surgery going on, so I would have to wait until about 2am for my epidural. The nurse asked if I wanted the Nitrous Oxide (laughing gas) to help me calm down - although it wouldn't take away the pain. I took the gas, it actually helped me through the easier contractions - and boy was I loving it !! I made a few funny comments one being how I didn't know how the mom on 19 kids and counting could do this so many times, and another one when I was given the ice chips, I said they reminded me of the ice that Taco Bell use to have, lol. I kept my family amused. Around 230, a nurse came in to tell us that there had been a stabbing and that I would have to wait a little while longer for the epidural, all I could say was "Tell him to stay stable" lol. The doctor then came in to break my water, and Oh Holy Hell, the contractions that came were intense !! I was sucking on that gas. It then became apparent that I was NOT getting an epidural. The nurse and my mom were talking about it, and I knew right away. And just starting crying, I can't do this without one! Well, contractions became more intense and I really had to push, but was only 9.5 cm dilated so I couldn't. I think I even yelled I had to poop ! I was thrashing against the bed, and yelling so loud, they had to close the door to my room, so I didn't scare any of the other patients, lol. At 10cm, I began pushing. The pressure was intense, but that's all I could really feel. After about 10 minutes of pushing, she came out (which is a weird feeling!) They put her on me after cleaning her, and I held her crying my eyes out. I turned to see OH and he was crying too (first time I've ever seen him cry). I had a 1st degree tear that required only one stitch, thank god !
> Here are some pics of my little princess.
> View attachment 820057
> 
> 
> View attachment 820059
> 
> 
> View attachment 820061
> 
> 
> View attachment 820063
> 
> 
> It's hard to believe that after 9months, she is finally here !

Congratulations again, that's a great birth story...thank you for sharing and well done you! Shes adorable Xxxx:cloud9:



Traveling mom said:


> Graham Walker Fenwick is finally here! He arrived at 4:46pm on November 12 after a 20 hour induction. There were a few scares and 2 threatened c-sections because he was laying on his cord but we made if through and delivered this 10.6 pound 23 in. baby vaginally! He is perfect and alert and has taken to breast feeding extremely well!

 what a gorgeous big baby!! Glad he came out safely in the end cheeky baby!
Congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## Missyann

It's so exciting to read all of these great birth stories and see the cute pics. Can't wait to add mine to the mix...whenever that ends up happening.


----------



## Leinzlove

Salu: I'm sorry you couldn't get the epi. But great birth story. Way to go without an epi. Sounds just like my previous birth stories only with inductions. I've never had an epi and I've always been dying to push at 9.5 cm.


----------



## Anniebobs

I've added my birth story to the birth stories and announcement section. It's long!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

salu_34 said:


> How it all happened.
> 
> Friday, Saturday and Sunday I had been having the late night contractions, but they didn't amount to anything, just ended 3-4 hours after they started. Monday was my OB appointment at 3pm. I started having contractions around 1pm, that were about 30 mins apart. Doctor said her head was engaged and I was still 4cm. Almost immediately after my appointment, I started having contractions that were 3-4 mins apart, and was still having light cramping throughout. Called the Birthing Unit when I got home, and the nurse said it was probably just due to my cervix check. I hung up, but nothing changed. I had a hot shower around 6pm to take my mind off it, it worked, but as soon as I got out, they were back. 9pm, I called back, and explained my situation, the nurse (a different one) said that if I wanted to come down to get checked out, I was more than welcome. Since OH just got his license, my sister came to pick us up. We got to the Birthing Unit, they checked me in, and I went into a room, where they hooked me up to check her heart rate and my contraction strength and frequency. The on-call doctor came in to check my cervix dilation, and it was at 5cm, she said "Alright, well you're staying tonight". Who knew I would be giving birth ?!?!
> We got to my room, and my sisters boyfriend went to pick my mom other sister up. I told them that I wanted an epidural. Was told that because it was late (now almost 11pm), that there was only one person on call who could give it to me, but she put in the request. Contractions were getting stronger to deal with, but I was pushing trough. About 2 hours in, I was checked again, and I was dilated around 6-7 cm. I was then told that there was an emergency C-section and a surgery going on, so I would have to wait until about 2am for my epidural. The nurse asked if I wanted the Nitrous Oxide (laughing gas) to help me calm down - although it wouldn't take away the pain. I took the gas, it actually helped me through the easier contractions - and boy was I loving it !! I made a few funny comments one being how I didn't know how the mom on 19 kids and counting could do this so many times, and another one when I was given the ice chips, I said they reminded me of the ice that Taco Bell use to have, lol. I kept my family amused. Around 230, a nurse came in to tell us that there had been a stabbing and that I would have to wait a little while longer for the epidural, all I could say was "Tell him to stay stable" lol. The doctor then came in to break my water, and Oh Holy Hell, the contractions that came were intense !! I was sucking on that gas. It then became apparent that I was NOT getting an epidural. The nurse and my mom were talking about it, and I knew right away. And just starting crying, I can't do this without one! Well, contractions became more intense and I really had to push, but was only 9.5 cm dilated so I couldn't. I think I even yelled I had to poop ! I was thrashing against the bed, and yelling so loud, they had to close the door to my room, so I didn't scare any of the other patients, lol. At 10cm, I began pushing. The pressure was intense, but that's all I could really feel. After about 10 minutes of pushing, she came out (which is a weird feeling!) They put her on me after cleaning her, and I held her crying my eyes out. I turned to see OH and he was crying too (first time I've ever seen him cry). I had a 1st degree tear that required only one stitch, thank god !
> Here are some pics of my little princess.
> View attachment 820057
> 
> 
> View attachment 820059
> 
> 
> View attachment 820061
> 
> 
> View attachment 820063
> 
> 
> It's hard to believe that after 9months, she is finally here !

Well done to you for doing it without the epi! Shes lovely :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Traveling mom said:


> Graham Walker Fenwick is finally here! He arrived at 4:46pm on November 12 after a 20 hour induction. There were a few scares and 2 threatened c-sections because he was laying on his cord but we made if through and delivered this 10.6 pound 23 in. baby vaginally! He is perfect and alert and has taken to breast feeding extremely well!

Congratulations! What a super weight!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im still going lol but feeling very positive it wont be much longer. 

My contractions were 5min apart for 4hrs, the pressure, cervix pain & nausea was intense. I had odd pain through the night & again so far today. I have my 2nd sweep at 2pm so hoping this will be enough to keep me going, 14.11.14 looks like a cool date :p


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> Im still going lol but feeling very positive it wont be much longer.
> 
> My contractions were 5min apart for 4hrs, the pressure, cervix pain & nausea was intense. I had odd pain through the night & again so far today. I have my 2nd sweep at 2pm so hoping this will be enough to keep me going, 14.11.14 looks like a cool date :p

I hope after your sweep, your body kicks starts! Good luck!

I've got my third sweep tomorrow (same days past due date as you!) so hopefully it works for me too! I had barely any contractions yesterday :(


----------



## MarieMo7

Mummy and laura, good luck your your sweeps!!!

I got checked yesterday, still high, tightly closed, and only about 25% effaced. I'm thinking this girl doesn't want to come via VBAC and will instead wait for her c-section date of 11/24 :)


----------



## Twinklie12

You never know MarieMo, could go zero to sixty!

I'm wondering if my OB even does cervical checks. I guess I'll find out at my doc appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Twinklie12

Anniebobs said:


> I've added my birth story to the birth stories and announcement section. It's long!!

Can you post the link here?


----------



## Anniebobs

Twinklie12 said:


> Anniebobs said:
> 
> 
> I've added my birth story to the birth stories and announcement section. It's long!!
> 
> Can you post the link here?Click to expand...

I'll try! See if this works:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...2254643-36-weeks-waters-breaking-strep-b.html


----------



## DragonflyWing

I thought I was in early labor last night...I had painful contractions that felt like a cross between menstrual cramps and intestinal cramps, and spread all through my lower back as well. Walking made them worse, and laying down and drinking water didn't seem to help. They weren't very close together, maybe 20 minutes, but when I went to bed I really expected to wake up in full blown labor.

Nope! This morning I'm still getting pains every time I get up and walk around, but nothing timeable and they don't seem to be increasing in intensity. It's making it really difficult to get anything done, though! I had to work from home because I didn't think I'd be able to walk into the office.


----------



## Missyann

MarieMo7 said:


> Mummy and laura, good luck your your sweeps!!!
> 
> I got checked yesterday, still high, tightly closed, and only about 25% effaced. I'm thinking this girl doesn't want to come via VBAC and will instead wait for her c-section date of 11/24 :)

Similar story here and not much change from the last check 3 weeks ago. I think it's because it suddenly got cold in Texas. Our babies want to stay where it's nice and warm.


----------



## Laylagirl

Princesskell- just checked the front page of the thread...and I'm super impressed! You're doing a great job with it! I can't wait to see my LO's name there soon! &#128077;

And congratulations again on all of you who have your precious babies!


----------



## Princesskell

MummyToAmberx said:


> Im still going lol but feeling very positive it wont be much longer.
> 
> My contractions were 5min apart for 4hrs, the pressure, cervix pain & nausea was intense. I had odd pain through the night & again so far today. I have my 2nd sweep at 2pm so hoping this will be enough to keep me going, 14.11.14 looks like a cool date :p




laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Im still going lol but feeling very positive it wont be much longer.
> 
> My contractions were 5min apart for 4hrs, the pressure, cervix pain & nausea was intense. I had odd pain through the night & again so far today. I have my 2nd sweep at 2pm so hoping this will be enough to keep me going, 14.11.14 looks like a cool date :p
> 
> I hope after your sweep, your body kicks starts! Good luck!
> 
> I've got my third sweep tomorrow (same days past due date as you!) so hopefully it works for me too! I had barely any contractions yesterday :(Click to expand...




DragonflyWing said:


> I thought I was in early labor last night...I had painful contractions that felt like a cross between menstrual cramps and intestinal cramps, and spread all through my lower back as well. Walking made them worse, and laying down and drinking water didn't seem to help. They weren't very close together, maybe 20 minutes, but when I went to bed I really expected to wake up in full blown labor.
> 
> Nope! This morning I'm still getting pains every time I get up and walk around, but nothing timeable and they don't seem to be increasing in intensity. It's making it really difficult to get anything done, though! I had to work from home because I didn't think I'd be able to walk into the office.




Missyann said:


> MarieMo7 said:
> 
> 
> Mummy and laura, good luck your your sweeps!!!
> 
> I got checked yesterday, still high, tightly closed, and only about 25% effaced. I'm thinking this girl doesn't want to come via VBAC and will instead wait for her c-section date of 11/24 :)
> 
> Similar story here and not much change from the last check 3 weeks ago. I think it's because it suddenly got cold in Texas. Our babies want to stay where it's nice and warm.Click to expand...

Eeeeeeeeeeek good luck ladies, sounds like we have more sparklers on the way! Enjoy! Xxxxxxxx



Laylagirl said:


> Princesskell- just checked the front page of the thread...and I'm super impressed! You're doing a great job with it! I can't wait to see my LO's name there soon! &#128077;!

Awwww thanks laylagirl:hugs: i hope I've kept up with everyone?
I've also been checking the birth announcements section to try and check any members who haven't updated in a while and remind them to come back and tell us! I've really enjoyed it!



My little man is 3 weeks old tomorrow! He is doing well and now weighs 10lb2 so back up and over his birth weight. He is feeding ok but does not have a very good latch so I think this is making him windy.
Sleep is getting slightly better and last night he went from 11.30-3! He's pretty good in the day and loves to be held or watch his big sister play. He has been doing better in his Moses basket and has spent less time in our bed!
He still has a touch of jaundice so had a blood test yesterday to rule out any liver problems...we find out the results tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## Twinklie12

Glad Keir is doing well PK! Hope the tests come back ok. FX

I am starting to get impatient and I am not even 39 weeks until this weekend. I bet I go late!


----------



## Laylagirl

Twinklie12 said:


> Glad Keir is doing well PK! Hope the tests come back ok. FX
> 
> I am starting to get impatient and I am not even 39 weeks until this weekend. I bet I go late!

I'm with you twinklie! 

Princesskell- glad to hear he's getting big! &#128515; it's still new, so I'm sure he will get the hang of a better latch! Keep us posted on his tests!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Thank you's. Think im finally going into labour. Pains much stronger & lots of bloody mucus. Hubby to busy enjoying his sleep, hes right moody mare when disturbed in the night lol


----------



## Princesskell

MummyToAmberx said:


> Thank you's. Think im finally going into labour. Pains much stronger & lots of bloody mucus. Hubby to busy enjoying his sleep, hes right moody mare when disturbed in the night lol

Hope dh wakes up in time!! Good luck! Xxxx


----------



## cncem

Hi! Congrats Salu and all the new mommies and good luck for the ladies still waiting, but my advice is be patient and don't have an induction unless you really have to. My labor didn't go well at all, cytotec didn't work and after 4 doses at 4 hours each they finally listened to me and gave me cervadil which worked and threw me into active labor but by then it was too late and I was having too long of labor, Macie wasn't doing well and doc said I needed the section. I was in labor for about 27 hours and ended up with a csec, I'm still a little traumatized but I hope I get over it soon. Macie is breastfeeding awesome now that I use a "spigot" (nipple shield). Before it she'd just latch and pull off and a session would take 2 hours, now she latches on right away, feeds awesome and is finished in 15 to 20 minutes. She also sleeps awesome, If I didn't wake her for feeds I bet she'd sleep through the night. She sleeps up to four hours straight, not fussy at all, only cries when we change her. Here is a pic. I love her so much!
 



Attached Files:







Macie.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## cncem

Awesome Mummy good luck!!


----------



## Missyann

Last day at work for me tomorrow, though we are tempting fate for labor tonight by leaving OH's car at work, OH has a teaching evaluation in the morning, the gas tank in my car is almost empty, and I have a meeting in morning.


----------



## Pussy Galore

MummyToAmberx said:


> Thank you's. Think im finally going into labour. Pains much stronger & lots of bloody mucus. Hubby to busy enjoying his sleep, hes right moody mare when disturbed in the night lol

Good luck - fingers crossed for you :)

PK - Freya has been referred for a blood test on Monday due to prolonged jaundice but I am advised it is common in early babies, especially those who are breastfed...? Let us know how you get on?


----------



## trumpetbeth

Archer Grayson Lee was born at 1:00pm on Monday November 10, 2014 weighing 8lbs 14oz and was 22 1/2 inches long! Pictures to follow


----------



## DragonflyWing

Congratulations, cncem! She is beautiful! I'm sorry labor didn't go the way you hoped, and I hope your recovery is quick and smooth. :hugs:

Today is my last day at work! I can't believe I won't be back for 8 weeks, and I'll be meeting my baby on Monday :D


----------



## MarieMo7

Congrats cncem! I'm sorry it didn't go as you planned or hoped - but you have a beautiful and healthy baby girl in your arms, so there is a silver lining :)

Trumpetbeth - congrats!! What a tall boy! Looking forward to pics.

Mummy - looking forward to updates and hope it's quick/easy for you!

DragonflyWing and MissyAnn - yay for last day of work! Mine is next Wednesday (my due date) and even though I'm ready to stop working - it's making the time go by so much faster! LOL. Although I could use a little downtime, my toddler hasn't been sleeping the best ;)


----------



## DragonflyWing

Mariemo- my toddlers have been sleeping poorly, too. I'm wondering if they're subconsciously aware that there is going to be a big change soon!


----------



## MarieMo7

I think they know it's getting close. I'm getting the weirdest tantrums from my girl, and the sleeping issues...she's never been like this! Although I probably say that with every new stage she hits...sigh...


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## DissySunshine

Just thought I would pop in and share a picture of my little lady! She was one week old in this picture (on Wednesday). I've been so busy just staring at her and trying to sleep that I haven't had time to get on here!

Congrats to all the mommies having their babies! There's so many now :happydance: to all the mommies still waiting, it won't be long now! :thumbup:

Kella's bruise on her forehead has gone away almost completely. The dent in the side of her head is still pretty pronounced, but her Doctor said as her head grows the plates underneath will shift into place. She is a very happy and alert baby who loves tummy time and moves nonstop. She's already trying to roll over and hold her head on her own, which causes me and her dad to panic every time her head flops around! She eats every couple of hours, and so sleeping has been kind of touch and go. As it is, I get about 2 hours before she's hungry...we've tried upping her intake, but I guess she just likes smaller meals in shorter intervals! I still can't believe just one week ago this wriggly squirmy baby was in my belly. She's so big and cute and amazing.
 



Attached Files:







Smiles.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Laylagirl

So beautiful Dissy!!


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats on all the adorable babies!!!

Just found out at my doc appointment today that my baby girl is breech. It's a little late for them to be finding this out (38+5), so I wish they had checked sooner! It's not like I haven't been at the doctor's office every week. The doctor said he typically does an ultrasound to check baby's position at 37/38 weeks. So here I am at my 39 week appointment and they hadn't checked until now.... gr!

So, I have a few options.... I can try to do exercises this weekend to get baby girl to flip on her own. Or on Monday I can tell them whether I want to....
A) Try an ECV (where I go to the hospital and they physically try to move the baby by pushing on my belly from the outside) or...
B) schedule a C section for next week (the doctor likes to do breech C sections between 39 and 40 weeks). 

The doctor said he typically likes to do ECVs earlier, like 37/38 weeks, because the baby has more room to move. He can tell that there isn't much fluid around her at this point... plus with me having an anterior placenta, that will be in the way of them being able to maneuver the baby as well. I have heard the ECV is very painful, and it's at *best * a 50% chance of working.

So.... right now I am leaning towards a scheduled C section next week. Eeek! I was thinking it would be great to have my baby next week, but this isn't how I was envisioning it! Just taking some time to wrap my head around it all...


----------



## Princesskell

Pussy Galore said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Thank you's. Think im finally going into labour. Pains much stronger & lots of bloody mucus. Hubby to busy enjoying his sleep, hes right moody mare when disturbed in the night lol
> 
> Good luck - fingers crossed for you :)
> 
> PK - Freya has been referred for a blood test on Monday due to prolonged jaundice but I am advised it is common in early babies, especially those who are breastfed...? Let us know how you get on?Click to expand...

I heard that too. My Freya had it when she was born and I did too!
We got a call today to say the blood results were fine, so that's great news and his colour seems even better today. I hope for the same for your Freya too xxx



trumpetbeth said:


> Archer Grayson Lee was born at 1:00pm on Monday November 10, 2014 weighing 8lbs 14oz and was 22 1/2 inches long! Pictures to follow

 awwwwww congratulations xxx :cloud9:



DissySunshine said:


> Just thought I would pop in and share a picture of my little lady! She was one week old in this picture (on Wednesday). I've been so busy just staring at her and trying to sleep that I haven't had time to get on here!
> 
> Congrats to all the mommies having their babies! There's so many now :happydance: to all the mommies still waiting, it won't be long now! :thumbup:
> 
> Kella's bruise on her forehead has gone away almost completely. The dent in the side of her head is still pretty pronounced, but her Doctor said as her head grows the plates underneath will shift into place. She is a very happy and alert baby who loves tummy time and moves nonstop. She's already trying to roll over and hold her head on her own, which causes me and her dad to panic every time her head flops around! She eats every couple of hours, and so sleeping has been kind of touch and go. As it is, I get about 2 hours before she's hungry...we've tried upping her intake, but I guess she just likes smaller meals in shorter intervals! I still can't believe just one week ago this wriggly squirmy baby was in my belly. She's so big and cute and amazing.

Eeeeek she's so cute!
Glad she's doing so well. Hope she starts to sleep for longer soon xxx


----------



## DragonflyWing

MarieMo7 said:


> I think they know it's getting close. I'm getting the weirdest tantrums from my girl, and the sleeping issues...she's never been like this! Although I probably say that with every new stage she hits...sigh...

Same here! They've been super whiney, and they've been hitting a lot as well. I think they may also be having a growth spurt, as my girl gained a full pound in a month, and my boy has been complaining that his legs hurt.


----------



## MarieMo7

Twinklie12 said:


> Congrats on all the adorable babies!!!
> 
> Just found out at my doc appointment today that my baby girl is breech. It's a little late for them to be finding this out (38+5), so I wish they had checked sooner! It's not like I haven't been at the doctor's office every week. The doctor said he typically does an ultrasound to check baby's position at 37/38 weeks. So here I am at my 39 week appointment and they hadn't checked until now.... gr!
> 
> So, I have a few options.... I can try to do exercises this weekend to get baby girl to flip on her own. Or on Monday I can tell them whether I want to....
> A) Try an ECV (where I go to the hospital and they physically try to move the baby by pushing on my belly from the outside) or...
> B) schedule a C section for next week (the doctor likes to do breech C sections between 39 and 40 weeks).
> 
> The doctor said he typically likes to do ECVs earlier, like 37/38 weeks, because the baby has more room to move. He can tell that there isn't much fluid around her at this point... plus with me having an anterior placenta, that will be in the way of them being able to maneuver the baby as well. I have heard the ECV is very painful, and it's at *best * a 50% chance of working.
> 
> So.... right now I am leaning towards a scheduled C section next week. Eeek! I was thinking it would be great to have my baby next week, but this isn't how I was envisioning it! Just taking some time to wrap my head around it all...

Get on spinningbabies.com and see what you can do over the weekend! Will they do another ultrasound on Monday?

I can't believe they didn't feel it earlier...my doctor's felt for her head at every appointment since 34 weeks! But that may be because she was breech until right about that point.


----------



## salu_34

We were at the hospital yesterday to check Olivia's jaundice, we have to go back tomorrow to check it again. I've been pumping breast milk and giving her formula. She wrecked my nipples something fierce. I just did a breast feed tonight and it went well so hoping to get back into that and then formula feed when we're out and about.
we also go rear ended coming home last night and she was in the car. Omg the emotions that came outta me was unbelievable. She is alright but holy hell. She was 2 days old !!


----------



## enan88

Hey ladies, ages since I don't post! First of all a huuuuge congratulations to all the mums and babies! I have been reading a lot but not posting, my end of pregnancy has been caotic and difficult, we are now just waiting for baby to come. 
When I was on the CTG machine last week it recorder some contraction, but no appearance yet... been having light crampy pain and pressure in my lower belly since last Tuesday, but nothing regular...
I have my mum travelling to UK for a whole month to help me and OH for delivery and other stuff in the house.

Lasr but not least, I'm sorry to read about the traumatising labours and babies being breeched (Twinklie12) hope you get through it without any major complications. Will keep you posted about everything :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My yellow bump turned PINK!! 

baby girl born at 10:27am weighing 8lb 7oz. We're so stuck on a name though.


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats Mummy!


----------



## apple_20

Congratulations! X


----------



## MarieMo7

Congrats Mummy!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

All the best to those still waiting, your doing a fab job x


----------



## Princesskell

Awwwwwww congratulations mummytoamber! :cloud9:
Let us know when you have your name xxx


----------



## Pussy Galore

MummyToAmberx said:


> My yellow bump turned PINK!!
> 
> baby girl born at 10:27am weighing 8lb 7oz. We're so stuck on a name though.

Congrats! Lovely news :)


----------



## Twinklie12

Monday morning the doctor will be calling me to schedule my C section. Eep!!! It's really happening!


----------



## salu_34

Congrats mummy !


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Twinklie12 said:


> Monday morning the doctor will be calling me to schedule my C section. Eep!!! It's really happening!

Woo! Great news. I still cant believe i was pregnant lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Anyone else baby got a lot mucus? Lil girl cant spend long on her back she keeps choking on it. Me & hubby are on night duties to hold her up right. I dont recall this before.


----------



## eyemom

Was she born fast? Mine didn't have mucus, but she spat up amniotic fluid for a day or two, and it looked kind of like clear snot. Once she spat it up she was fine. Not sure if it's the same thing, but seemed possible.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Thanks eyemom. 

Id say yes she was got in pool at 10am after being checked was 5cm she was in my arms at 10:27am. 

Mw had hosp said its normal and just to pick them up pat over the shoulder but hubby little freaked out by it all.


----------



## eyemom

Ok yup mine was born fast too. Nurse said something like when they're born that fast, it doesn't squeeze that amniotic fluid out that they had gulped in utero. I'd bet that's what that is. My newbie ate better after getting that stuff out also.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Heres a pic of our little girl at 1 day old :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141116_103112.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MarieMo7

Mummy she's beautiful!


----------



## MarieMo7

And, happy birthday :)


----------



## Twinklie12

Mummy, she is precious!


----------



## busytulip

Finally had a chance to get on and get caught up on the last 20-30 pages or so. Whew! 

PK- you are doing a fab job keeping up with everyone and updating the front page. Thank you so much. Hoping that you received good news from your LO's jaundice labs

mummytoamber-congrats on your pink bump! Fab picture she is adorable. I can't wait to hear what name you guys decide on

cncem- congrats on the birth of Macie-she sounds like a sweet little girl, glad the spigot has worked out for you and has eased breastfeeding

Beccabear-sorry to hear about your failed induction-FX'd all is well with you and look forward to hearing your update

Missy-Good luck with the tandem feeds, it sounds like you are doing an amazing job

Twinklie-your baby girls' nursery is gorgeous, you guys did an awesome job!

Dragonfly-your daughter sounds adorable, what a funny teaching moment. Praying for safety and quick recovery after your C-section

bizzibii- congrats on the birth of your twin girls-looking forward to more details

Salu-congrats on the birth of your baby girl. My husband has cried at the birth of each of our children as well, it is such a sweet and precious moment. Your little girl is beautiful! It must have been very scary and emotional to have been in an accident. I'm glad that all are okay.

mandaa-wow! 18 hour drug-free labor you must have been exhausted! good job momma

dissy- yikes! I would have freaked about the umbilical cord as well, glad that she will be alright. Thanks for sharing a pic, she is a sweetheart. Her bruising faded rather quickly-you must be relieved

eyemom-congrats again! that IS a crazy birth story!!!

traveling-glad to hear that all worked out well, despite some scary moments. I just love his chubby cheeks-he is so handsome

Also congrats to Anniebobs, trumpetbeth, tracilacy, and anyone else I may have missed.

Sounds like several others are on the verge as well, I love hearing all the new births. Hopefully I will be able to do a much better job at keeping up. Our first week home was a little rough and things are just starting to normalize.


----------



## Jalanis22

Congrats to all new babies! 

Are any of you breastfeeding? If so, what do you eat or whats your calorie intake?


----------



## mandaa1220

I am breastfeeding. I've not set a specific diet, just whatever I want in the moment and haven't been counting calories lol but everything seems to be going well


----------



## apple_20

Me too no special diet here just making sure I take vitimin D.


----------



## salu_34

I'm doing both. Breast and bottle. However I think she has a hard time latching so I pump and give it to her in bottles. It wad emotional for me to try and feed he not knowing if she was getting any or not. This way I know how much she is getting. Plus with the formula I don't have to worry about her not getting the vitamin D. My diet is the same as before. I just need to drink more water as I'm crazy swelling in my feet. 

We had to go to the hospital again yestetday to check her jaundice again. It went up a point to 196, but she's gained weight from Thursday. The doctor said just kept an eye out and follow up with my doctor when she goes again on Thursday. He said nothing to worry about so no more hospital visits for that check - thank god. I couldn't watch them prick her foot - even though she didn't cry - it made me cry. OH had to stand with her. Damn emotions !


----------



## cncem

salu_34 said:


> I'm doing both. Breast and bottle. However I think she has a hard time latching so I pump and give it to her in bottles. It wad emotional for me to try and feed he not knowing if she was getting any or not. This way I know how much she is getting. Plus with the formula I don't have to worry about her not getting the vitamin D. My diet is the same as before. I just need to drink more water as I'm crazy swelling in my feet.
> 
> We had to go to the hospital again yestetday to check her jaundice again. It went up a point to 196, but she's gained weight from Thursday. The doctor said just kept an eye out and follow up with my doctor when she goes again on Thursday. He said nothing to worry about so no more hospital visits for that check - thank god. I couldn't watch them prick her foot - even though she didn't cry - it made me cry. OH had to stand with her. Damn emotions !

 Hey Salu just wanted to give abit of advice if i may. Have you tried a contact nipple shield? I had a hard time getting Macie. To latch feeding used to take up to 2 hours so I gave in and tried it and it was like turning on a switch! She latched on right away and stayed latched and fed awesome i could see and hear her guzzling it down i was amazed! My advice is to try that and stop giving formula. Every drop you supplement with is a drop less your body will make. Same with pumping and bottle feeding. I dont use my pump unless i have to. When i exclusively pumped and supplemented with formula i produced less and less milk and had to give more and more formula. I tried and failed at bfing twice and im determined to be successful this time. Whats also cool about the nipple shield is it fills up with milk and you can see baby is getting alot. The only thing is I'll have to wean her off it eventually but that is for later. Good luck! Ps medela makes the nipple shields and target sells them for about 10 bucks. I use sise extra small or small although my boobs and nipples are ginormouse. Hope that helps!


----------



## salu_34

cncem said:


> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing both. Breast and bottle. However I think she has a hard time latching so I pump and give it to her in bottles. It wad emotional for me to try and feed he not knowing if she was getting any or not. This way I know how much she is getting. Plus with the formula I don't have to worry about her not getting the vitamin D. My diet is the same as before. I just need to drink more water as I'm crazy swelling in my feet.
> 
> We had to go to the hospital again yestetday to check her jaundice again. It went up a point to 196, but she's gained weight from Thursday. The doctor said just kept an eye out and follow up with my doctor when she goes again on Thursday. He said nothing to worry about so no more hospital visits for that check - thank god. I couldn't watch them prick her foot - even though she didn't cry - it made me cry. OH had to stand with her. Damn emotions !
> 
> Hey Salu just wanted to give abit of advice if i may. Have you tried a contact nipple shield? I had a hard time getting Macie. To latch feeding used to take up to 2 hours so I gave in and tried it and it was like turning on a switch! She latched on right away and stayed latched and fed awesome i could see and hear her guzzling it down i was amazed! My advice is to try that and stop giving formula. Every drop you supplement with is a drop less your body will make. Same with pumping and bottle feeding. I dont use my pump unless i have to. When i exclusively pumped and supplemented with formula i produced less and less milk and had to give more and more formula. I tried and failed at bfing twice and im determined to be successful this time. Whats also cool about the nipple shield is it fills up with milk and you can see baby is getting alot. The only thing is I'll have to wean her off it eventually but that is for later. Good luck! Ps medela makes the nipple shields and target sells them for about 10 bucks. I use sise extra small or small although my boobs and nipples are ginormouse. Hope that helps!Click to expand...

Never heard of them but I will see if the Targets here in Canada have them or not. I'm visiting my mom and sistereo tomorrow so I'll go out and see if they have them or not. Thanks for the advice :)


----------



## Princesskell

Thankyou Busytulip! :blush:

Omg mummytoamber she is precious :cloud9: 

I'm bf'ing...no special diet, just extra chocolate!!! :blush: 

Xxx


----------



## Selaphyna

I bf until yesterday. He wasn't putting on weight it seemed (last week he weighed 5lbs, Tues this week he weighed 5lb2oz, Friday he weighed 5lbs1oz., and seemed to have trouble digesting my milk :( so OH and I made the decision to put him on formula. Right now we are just using a supplemental formula to get him used to it. We have another appt tomorrow, so hopefully he gained some weight since we introduced formula on Friday evening.


----------



## Jalanis22

My milk supply started awesome, but as days go by, im producing less and less..BUT i think because im in a simple not strict diet and im guessing thats affecting me


----------



## MarieMo7

Jalanis, it's not recommended that your start dieting until your supply is well-established - I'd say at least 6 weeks post-partum. Your body need calories to produce!

Salu - I bought a nipple shield at Wal-Mart in the US. Haven't found any at Target. But I know Amazon sells them too. Saved my BFing relationship with my daughter as well the first time around, we had latch issues. I did pump frequently, basically after every other feed, to build my supply - and DH gave her a bottle one or twice a day, that was nice. 

Selaphyna, sorry to hear Eryk's weight isn't where you'd like it. Formula is a great option! Do what you gotta do to get that baby boy to grow!


----------



## MarieMo7

Been having contractions 10 minutes apart pretty much constantly the past 36 hours. They stopped all night. Not strong, but stronger than the BH I've been having. And just CONSTANT. Ugh. Hoping this leads to something soon!


----------



## salu_34

MarieMo7 said:


> Been having contractions 10 minutes apart pretty much constantly the past 36 hours. They stopped all night. Not strong, but stronger than the BH I've been having. And just CONSTANT. Ugh. Hoping this leads to something soon!

Fingers crossed !


----------



## salu_34

Anyone else's little one sleep constantly ? I'm new to this so don't know what's normal. I've read that babies that have jaundice tend to sleep longer than others.


----------



## MissyLissy

Huh. Isla is having latch issues (Declan BF like a champ). I've badically been pumping and bottle feeding mostly for Isla, because BFing becomes traumatic for both of us. It's discouraging. I never heard of a nipple shield, but thanks for the tips ladies! I'm going to make another appointment with s lactation consultant for Isla and will bring this up.


----------



## Laylagirl

Looks like all you ladies have great things to talk about! Your babies! I'm jealous.... 
Mummy- your little girl is gorgeous, congrats! 

I'm so over being pregnant. I'm literally depressed.. I hate not being able to get my shoes on, I hate getting dressed... And even driving today was so uncomfortable. My belly hurts as I sit up to drive and I obviously can't lay back to drive... Did any of you have this problem? 

Seems like my two year old is getting more and more troublesome the close I get, or maybe I'm just getting irritable at this end. 
I'd ask if any of you ladies have any ideas on how to get labor started..but I know you all waited it out... Lol 
I'm just going out of my mind. I can't even walk that much and that scares me because I think walking is necessary to start labor... Ugh...


----------



## mandaa1220

Laylagirl said:


> Looks like all you ladies have great things to talk about! Your babies! I'm jealous....
> Mummy- your little girl is gorgeous, congrats!
> 
> I'm so over being pregnant. I'm literally depressed.. I hate not being able to get my shoes on, I hate getting dressed... And even driving today was so uncomfortable. My belly hurts as I sit up to drive and I obviously can't lay back to drive... Did any of you have this problem?
> 
> Seems like my two year old is getting more and more troublesome the close I get, or maybe I'm just getting irritable at this end.
> I'd ask if any of you ladies have any ideas on how to get labor started..but I know you all waited it out... Lol
> I'm just going out of my mind. I can't even walk that much and that scares me because I think walking is necessary to start labor... Ugh...

Leading up to the birth of my LO, I ate pineapple and dates, had sex nightly, walked at least 1.75 miles each day, and sat on my exercise ball often. I don't know if any of that have anything to do with my LO making his debut at 39w2d or if that was just his own timing ;)


----------



## Twinklie12

I have also heard nipple shields can be a god send to help a baby who is having trouble latching!

MarieMo, hope the contractions turn into something real for you soon!

Layla, I feel you on being uncomfortable and over being pregnant. I skipped a birthday party today and had DH go by himself as I just wanted to lay on the couch. My fat feet don't fit into 95% of my shoes, and it takes me 5 minutes to put my sneakers on, and I feel winded and ill afterwards. Haha. We are in the home stretch so hang in there! :hugs:

Thinking I will find out my C section date tomorrow AM, eek!


----------



## Princesskell

Good luck Mariemo. Xxx

I hope you're very close laylagirl :hugs: I drank raspberry leaf tea, took epo and bounced on a ball xxx


----------



## DissySunshine

My DH's 5 year old niece asked me the other day if I was already having another baby because my belly was still kind of big. :haha: I just had to laugh because she's only 5, but fearless in her questions! Also points of discussion that day: are dolphins and sharks cousins? why do cats and dogs fight, are they brother and sisters? when can Kella play with my friends? does she like to play with her toys? (after saying she is too little) can I have her toys? That girl is a handful! But seriously, I am ready to lose this post-baby belly and thighs!


----------



## Leinzlove

MarieMo7 said:


> Been having contractions 10 minutes apart pretty much constantly the past 36 hours. They stopped all night. Not strong, but stronger than the BH I've been having. And just CONSTANT. Ugh. Hoping this leads to something soon!

Hope this it...


Congrats to all that have had their babies... And a painless labor and birth to all those waiting. May no one go over due!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MarieMo7 said:


> Been having contractions 10 minutes apart pretty much constantly the past 36 hours. They stopped all night. Not strong, but stronger than the BH I've been having. And just CONSTANT. Ugh. Hoping this leads to something soon!

Best of luck! Where do you feel them? When mine started coming i was questioning it being early labour due to the length apart and how irregular they kept going. 

In hosp mw first said we'll see how you get on before moving you to delivery as in her words i still wasnt contracting 'regular' to be honest i never got into a proper pattern like i did with my other 2 girls.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

salu_34 said:


> Anyone else's little one sleep constantly ? I'm new to this so don't know what's normal. I've read that babies that have jaundice tend to sleep longer than others.

Do you have any newborn checks coming up to ask about it? Your right it can be a sign, but i think should be other signs with it also. 

My baby is actually the same and shes got me shell shocked as my first was a nightmare for not sleeping, my second was 50/50 i kind of feel like FTM all new to me. 

How often is your girl having a feed?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Laylagirl said:


> Looks like all you ladies have great things to talk about! Your babies! I'm jealous....
> Mummy- your little girl is gorgeous, congrats!
> 
> I'm so over being pregnant. I'm literally depressed.. I hate not being able to get my shoes on, I hate getting dressed... And even driving today was so uncomfortable. My belly hurts as I sit up to drive and I obviously can't lay back to drive... Did any of you have this problem?
> 
> Seems like my two year old is getting more and more troublesome the close I get, or maybe I'm just getting irritable at this end.
> I'd ask if any of you ladies have any ideas on how to get labor started..but I know you all waited it out... Lol
> I'm just going out of my mind. I can't even walk that much and that scares me because I think walking is necessary to start labor... Ugh...

Everything youve said i can totally understand, those final weeks really do take it out on us. 

I agree walking is fantastic for labour, with spd your lucky to walk to bathroom. Lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Laura i hope your sweep worked and youve got your baby earth side now :)


----------



## cncem

MarieMo7 said:


> Been having contractions 10 minutes apart pretty much constantly the past 36 hours. They stopped all night. Not strong, but stronger than the BH I've been having. And just CONSTANT. Ugh. Hoping this leads to something soon!

Good luck!


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> Laura i hope your sweep worked and youve got your baby earth side now :)

Thanks mummytoamber!
She was born early hours of Saturday morning! Had bloody show 1 hour after sweep!

After a rather quick labour for a FTM, being in slow labour for 3 weeks defo helped me!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Laura i hope your sweep worked and youve got your baby earth side now :)
> 
> Thanks mummytoamber!
> She was born early hours of Saturday morning! Had bloody show 1 hour after sweep!
> 
> After a rather quick labour for a FTM, being in slow labour for 3 weeks defo helped me!Click to expand...

Woohooo congratulations! Looks like our girls share the same birthday :D 

Did you get your water birth?


----------



## laurarebecca1

I laboured in the pool but got out to have antibiotics and her heart rate dropped for a couple of minutes x


----------



## salu_34

MummyToAmberx said:


> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else's little one sleep constantly ? I'm new to this so don't know what's normal. I've read that babies that have jaundice tend to sleep longer than others.
> 
> Do you have any newborn checks coming up to ask about it? Your right it can be a sign, but i think should be other signs with it also.
> 
> My baby is actually the same and shes got me shell shocked as my first was a nightmare for not sleeping, my second was 50/50 i kind of feel like FTM all new to me.
> 
> How often is your girl having a feed?Click to expand...

Thursday is her next appointment. So ill ask to my doctor then. She's been up the past two days from about 1-430am. During which I feed because it calms her down. I feed every 2-3 hours, depending on what's going on. Trying to get her into a regular 2 1/2 every feed since the first couple of days home were quite hectic


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## cncem

Oooh good luck cjwn!! My cervix wasn't favorable at all, and after the 27 hours of slow/nothing labor I was only 2 cm dialated, even a few hours after the cervadil. I bet that makes all the difference as far as induction goes.


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

cjwn said:


> I love reading all the new baby / new mom posts about sleeping patterns and breastfeeding, hopefully it will be me next. I'm 41+1 today and booked for induction 8am tomorrow morning. Midwife check-up today was good, I'm already 2-3cm dilated with favourable cervix, she said my waters were bulging and gave me a really thorough (painful and uncomfortable) membrane sweep. Had a bloody show and contractions immediately afterwards which have now stopped and so I'm away for a snooze because it was all so very exhausting!

Very very promising! What happened at my 2nd sweep i had bloody show it was still near 48hrs before she arrived but deffo sounds good for you. Hope to see your announcement soon.


----------



## MarieMo7

MummyToAmberx said:


> MarieMo7 said:
> 
> 
> Been having contractions 10 minutes apart pretty much constantly the past 36 hours. They stopped all night. Not strong, but stronger than the BH I've been having. And just CONSTANT. Ugh. Hoping this leads to something soon!
> 
> Best of luck! Where do you feel them? When mine started coming i was questioning it being early labour due to the length apart and how irregular they kept going.
> 
> In hosp mw first said we'll see how you get on before moving you to delivery as in her words i still wasnt contracting 'regular' to be honest i never got into a proper pattern like i did with my other 2 girls.Click to expand...

I feel them mostly in upper abdomen, but a good number of them I've felt way low, and in my back. I think those might be "real" but the others...not sure.


----------



## Rhapsodi

Congrats to all the new moms! Hope all are adjusting well. 

AFM
-Today is My due date. I've been cramping and having contractions on and off since yesterday. 
I got to midwife this afternoon. Do I have her check? Ask for her to strip membranes? So torn, I know it's best to wait until Baby is ready, but I'm so ready! I also go to work an hour after my appointment... 

Until my appointment I'm trying to finish a few things for baby's room, and clean up the house (I swear it gets worse on the weekends. I don't get it!) this waiting game is no fun!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Rhapsodi said:


> Congrats to all the new moms! Hope all are adjusting well.
> 
> AFM
> -Today is My due date. I've been cramping and having contractions on and off since yesterday.
> I got to midwife this afternoon. Do I have her check? Ask for her to strip membranes? So torn, I know it's best to wait until Baby is ready, but I'm so ready! I also go to work an hour after my appointment...
> 
> Until my appointment I'm trying to finish a few things for baby's room, and clean up the house (I swear it gets worse on the weekends. I don't get it!) this waiting game is no fun!

Its a hard one, personally id say wait till 41w for sweep as they work better. 

I only took 1 at 40w because of pressure surrounding positive strep b, i still ended up not going till 41w sweep. 

Happy due date!


----------



## busytulip

Congrats laurarebecca!

FX'd that things start movingalong cjwn, mariemo, and rhapsodi


----------



## DragonflyWing

Anson Magnus was born by scheduled c-section at 7:56 this morning :)

7lb 12oz and 20.5 inches long. Everything went great and we're both doing well.


----------



## MarieMo7

DragonflyWing said:


> Anson Magnus was born by scheduled c-section at 7:56 this morning :)
> 
> 7lb 12oz and 20.5 inches long. Everything went great and we're both doing well.

Congrats! Can't wait to see pics, and hear about how the toddlers are with their new sibling :)


----------



## apple_20

Congrats dragonfly.

Those who are still waiting I really do feel for you heavily pregnant is not fun no matter how many people tell you you will miss bump! (I don't )


----------



## Missyann

Good new, I think I've actually had some real contractions. Bad news, far between and no other signs other than I'm cleaning/nesting. Going for a walk this afternoon after I finish this cup of raspberry leaf tea.


----------



## Twinklie12

DragonflyWing said:


> Anson Magnus was born by scheduled c-section at 7:56 this morning :)
> 
> 7lb 12oz and 20.5 inches long. Everything went great and we're both doing well.

Congrats!!!


----------



## MarieMo7

Missyann said:


> Good new, I think I've actually had some real contractions. Bad news, far between and no other signs other than I'm cleaning/nesting. Going for a walk this afternoon after I finish this cup of raspberry leaf tea.

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Twinklie12

My C section is scheduled for tomorrow morning! Eek!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Twinklie12 said:


> My C section is scheduled for tomorrow morning! Eek!

Yey thats great news all the best.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

DragonflyWing said:


> Anson Magnus was born by scheduled c-section at 7:56 this morning :)
> 
> 7lb 12oz and 20.5 inches long. Everything went great and we're both doing well.

Congratulations!


----------



## MarieMo7

Twinklie12 said:


> My C section is scheduled for tomorrow morning! Eek!

So exciting! I'm sure it'll be wonderful :)


----------



## Pussy Galore

Twinklie12 said:


> My C section is scheduled for tomorrow morning! Eek!

I hope it goes well.. :)


----------



## Pussy Galore

DragonflyWing said:


> Anson Magnus was born by scheduled c-section at 7:56 this morning :)
> 
> 7lb 12oz and 20.5 inches long. Everything went great and we're both doing well.

Congratulations - lovely news :)


----------



## Princesskell

Congratulations dragonfly!xxxxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

We let everyone know the name we picked like this :cloud9:

This is our little Ruby :flower:
 



Attached Files:







10346059_10203337294856631_9050692821063632016_n.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Missyann

MummyToAmberx said:


> We let everyone know the name we picked like this :cloud9:
> 
> This is our little Ruby :flower:

So cute! I love the name.


----------



## salu_34

Congrats dragonfly 

Lovely name mummy


----------



## MarieMo7

Awwe Mummy, love the name!


----------



## busytulip

Cute name reveal idea Mummy!

Congrats DragonflyWing!!


----------



## Laylagirl

Good luck twinklie!


----------



## beccabear86

My oh my, how quickly the last two days have flown! And here I was beginning to think my pregnancy would never end! Wth no signs of labor and a baby who, until 40 weeks, laid in about every position except head down, I ended up being induced at 41 weeks (4PM). 12:30 the next afternoon I was finally in active labor... One heavenly epidural and almost 8 hours later, this little looker was born! Levi Thomas, born November 16th, 8lb 5oz, 19.75 inches, and healthy as can be! I am definitely one very happy momma right now. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MummyToAmberx

beccabear86 said:


> My oh my, how quickly the last two days have flown! And here I was beginning to think my pregnancy would never end! Wth no signs of labor and a baby who, until 40 weeks, laid in about every position except head down, I ended up being induced at 41 weeks (4PM). 12:30 the next afternoon I was finally in active labor... One heavenly epidural and almost 8 hours later, this little looker was born! Levi Thomas, born November 16th, 8lb 5oz, 19.75 inches, and healthy as can be! I am definitely one very happy momma right now. :)

Big congrats to you! Great day to be born on :D


----------



## salu_34

beccabear86 said:


> My oh my, how quickly the last two days have flown! And here I was beginning to think my pregnancy would never end! Wth no signs of labor and a baby who, until 40 weeks, laid in about every position except head down, I ended up being induced at 41 weeks (4PM). 12:30 the next afternoon I was finally in active labor... One heavenly epidural and almost 8 hours later, this little looker was born! Levi Thomas, born November 16th, 8lb 5oz, 19.75 inches, and healthy as can be! I am definitely one very happy momma right now. :)

Congrats !


----------



## apple_20

Congratulations beccabear he's gorgeous!


----------



## MarieMo7

beccabear86 said:


> My oh my, how quickly the last two days have flown! And here I was beginning to think my pregnancy would never end! Wth no signs of labor and a baby who, until 40 weeks, laid in about every position except head down, I ended up being induced at 41 weeks (4PM). 12:30 the next afternoon I was finally in active labor... One heavenly epidural and almost 8 hours later, this little looker was born! Levi Thomas, born November 16th, 8lb 5oz, 19.75 inches, and healthy as can be! I am definitely one very happy momma right now. :)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Princesskell

Congratulation beccabear xxx

Mummytoamber that was another name from our list. You have fab name taste xxx


----------



## Jalanis22

Congrats ladies!


----------



## cncem

Congrats Beccabear, he is so cute!


----------



## cncem

Congrats Dragonflywing!! I wish you a quick and painless recovery, enjoy newborn cuddles, they are the best :)


----------



## MissyLissy

Thank you to those that recommended the Nipple Shield! Isla is breast feeding so much better now! I was ready to give up and go straight to bottles for her exclusively, but she's finally latched again. I still plan on making another appointment with a lactation consultant though and will bring up the nipple shield and my new success with it.


----------



## MissyLissy

Twinklie12 said:


> My C section is scheduled for tomorrow morning! Eek!


Yay! So exciting! Good luck, Twinklie! I had a really positive c-section experience and recovery. I'm sure you will too! :flower:


----------



## MarieMo7

MissyLissy said:


> Thank you to those that recommended the Nipple Shield! Isla is breast feeding so much better now! I was ready to give up and go straight to bottles for her exclusively, but she's finally latched again. I still plan on making another appointment with a lactation consultant though and will bring up the nipple shield and my new success with it.

So happy to hear that! Glad things are going better :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Ladies... I had Jacea today November 18 at 10:13 am. She weighed 7lbs 10oz, 20 inches long. She is perfect and laying right next to me!
 



Attached Files:







DSC01991.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 10









DSC02019.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## MissyLissy

Leinzlove said:


> Congrats Ladies... I had Jacea today November 18 at 10:13 am. She weighed 7lbs 10oz, 20 inches long. She is perfect and laying right next to me!



Congrats, Leinzlove! And congrats to all the new mommies I missed! Wow... November is clipping along! Won't be long until all the Sparklers are here. Now that my pregnancy is over (and has been for over 2 weeks) I'm starting to reflect on just how fast the whole experience went. I gotta say, part of me really misses being pregnant and feeling their little kicks. Plus, it was easier to take care of them on the inside! Getting two vabies to sleep at the same time is no joke. And if I ever get to sleep again, I will never take it for granted! Haha


----------



## MarieMo7

Congratulations Leinz!

Missy - truer words were never spoken :).


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Leinzlove said:


> Congrats Ladies... I had Jacea today November 18 at 10:13 am. She weighed 7lbs 10oz, 20 inches long. She is perfect and laying right next to me!

Big congratulations :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Princesskell said:


> Congratulation beccabear xxx
> 
> Mummytoamber that was another name from our list. You have fab name taste xxx

Thanks PK, i cant take credit on this one. It was hubby who mentioned it :) 

I still havent finished writing my birth story.


----------



## Rhapsodi

Great names ladies! And congrats to the new moms! 

Missy I'm glad the shield worked! Funny how little things can make a huge difference! 

As for missing pregnancy, I know I'll miss it too. Those kicks and nudges are just so unique. But, I know it will be so surreal when I can finally hold LO. Honestly, I'm quite nervous something is going to happen to LO. I won't let DH throw out the boxes for the stroller or car seat because I'm worried we won't have a need (not that I can say that because he will just poo poo me). I know it's irrational. I'm doing my best to just trust God. I know he has a plan. He gave us this child. However, after 5 years of infertility it's crazy to think we are here and this is happening. I want to bond so much but afraid of what could be (I know I need to just focus on the present, which I'm trying to do) that I'm putting a wall up until I know it's all ok. My older boys are hard to bond to because they are foster kids and could go home in a few years, so some of this is just adjusting and realizing this baby can't be taken away. It's just a hard concept. I really am excited though too. I just need baby to come and let this anxiety pass by. 

AFM- I'm 40+2. I woke up this morning with really strong cramps and contractions. They were coming every 5 mins for about an hour but they weren't getting stronger. After 2.5 hours they stopped. :( I was hoping today was it, but I guess I have more waiting to do. I you'd DH this morning that I was going to go to the store to see if I could jump start things more just walking around, he wants me to wait to tomorrow. I don't know if I can do that. I really don't want to go to work anymore... But unless this baby is coming, I have to go. Not to mention we have things going on tonight I know he wants to take care of, but I'm very indifferent. Its not like we have a choice anyways. I'm going to the store this morning as my sweet craving is through the roof with no good sweets left under the roof! ;)


----------



## MarieMo7

40 weeks today!
Had consistent weak contractions all day Saturday, Sunday and Monday, every 10 minutes, with the occasional strong one thrown in. Tuesday, contractions were much more sporadic, but stronger when they did come. So far today...we'll see. 
Today is my last day at work. I have an ultrasound this afternoon, and an appointment with my OB...we'll see if these contractions have done anything. If she can reach, she'll give me a sweep. Either way, 5 more days till baby, so...I'm more than ready!


----------



## cncem

Happy 40 weeks Mariemo!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Rhapsodi said:


> Great names ladies! And congrats to the new moms!
> 
> Missy I'm glad the shield worked! Funny how little things can make a huge difference!
> 
> As for missing pregnancy, I know I'll miss it too. Those kicks and nudges are just so unique. But, I know it will be so surreal when I can finally hold LO. Honestly, I'm quite nervous something is going to happen to LO. I won't let DH throw out the boxes for the stroller or car seat because I'm worried we won't have a need (not that I can say that because he will just poo poo me). I know it's irrational. I'm doing my best to just trust God. I know he has a plan. He gave us this child. However, after 5 years of infertility it's crazy to think we are here and this is happening. I want to bond so much but afraid of what could be (I know I need to just focus on the present, which I'm trying to do) that I'm putting a wall up until I know it's all ok. My older boys are hard to bond to because they are foster kids and could go home in a few years, so some of this is just adjusting and realizing this baby can't be taken away. It's just a hard concept. I really am excited though too. I just need baby to come and let this anxiety pass by.
> 
> AFM- I'm 40+2. I woke up this morning with really strong cramps and contractions. They were coming every 5 mins for about an hour but they weren't getting stronger. After 2.5 hours they stopped. :( I was hoping today was it, but I guess I have more waiting to do. I you'd DH this morning that I was going to go to the store to see if I could jump start things more just walking around, he wants me to wait to tomorrow. I don't know if I can do that. I really don't want to go to work anymore... But unless this baby is coming, I have to go. Not to mention we have things going on tonight I know he wants to take care of, but I'm very indifferent. Its not like we have a choice anyways. I'm going to the store this morning as my sweet craving is through the roof with no good sweets left under the roof! ;)


Those 2.5hrs worth will be putting you in right direction, your nearly there :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MarieMo7 said:


> 40 weeks today!
> Had consistent weak contractions all day Saturday, Sunday and Monday, every 10 minutes, with the occasional strong one thrown in. Tuesday, contractions were much more sporadic, but stronger when they did come. So far today...we'll see.
> Today is my last day at work. I have an ultrasound this afternoon, and an appointment with my OB...we'll see if these contractions have done anything. If she can reach, she'll give me a sweep. Either way, 5 more days till baby, so...I'm more than ready!

Happy due date! Fingers crossed you can have a sweep.


----------



## mwel8819

MarieMo7 said:


> 40 weeks today!
> Had consistent weak contractions all day Saturday, Sunday and Monday, every 10 minutes, with the occasional strong one thrown in. Tuesday, contractions were much more sporadic, but stronger when they did come. So far today...we'll see.
> Today is my last day at work. I have an ultrasound this afternoon, and an appointment with my OB...we'll see if these contractions have done anything. If she can reach, she'll give me a sweep. Either way, 5 more days till baby, so...I'm more than ready!

So exciting!!! Hopefully the baby will come on its own soon! I'm due on Thanksgiving and I already feel like I'm ready for her to be here...in so much back pain but I don't want to be induced if I can avoid it.


----------



## Leinzlove

MarieMo: Come on baby! It's time to come meet Mommy! Happy 40 weeks!


----------



## MarieMo7

After allllll those contractions...I'm 50% effaced (was 25% last week), no dilation, she hasn't dropped. Doc isn't optimistic about the VBAC but she's supportive so we are still waiting until Monday, just in case. I'm good with that. 

Got a sweet pic of my baby girl. Can't wait to meet her!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Princesskell

Congratulations Leinzlove xxx


----------



## Laylagirl

Congrats ladies! &#128522;


----------



## Twinklie12

Taylor Dorothy Silva was born yesterday, November 18th, via scheduled C section due to breech presentation, at 10:54 AM. She weighed 7 lbs 4 oz and is 19 and 3/4" long. I know I am biased but I think she is the cutest thing, and we already love her to pieces! :cloud9:

I am doing well so far with C section recovery, up and about. I had a bad reaction during the surgery - vomiting and bathed in sweat. Turns out my temperature had plummeted to 95 degrees, so they had to cover me in layers of warm blankets for three hours in the recovery room. Then once we were in the mother and infant unit, we had family visitors until 8:30! I felt and looked rough but we were so excited to introduce her to everyone. 

Here's a pic of our baby girl. :flower:


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Twinklie!!! Eeeeeeeek! She is a doll!


----------



## Laylagirl

Twinklie12 said:


> Taylor Dorothy Silva was born yesterday, November 18th, via scheduled C section due to breech presentation, at 10:54 AM. She weighed 7 lbs 4 oz and is 19 and 3/4" long. I know I am biased but I think she is the cutest thing, and we already love her to pieces! :cloud9:
> 
> I am doing well so far with C section recovery, up and about. I had a bad reaction during the surgery - vomiting and bathed in sweat. Turns out my temperature had plummeted to 95 degrees, so they had to cover me in layers of warm blankets for three hours in the recovery room. Then once we were in the mother and infant unit, we had family visitors until 8:30! I felt and looked rough but we were so excited to introduce her to everyone.
> 
> Here's a pic of our baby girl. :flower:
> 
> View attachment 822021


Awww twinklie she's beautiful!!! 
Congratulations! 
Looks like you'll be able to fit your shoes again soon! Lol 
That made me really laugh out loud btw! Hopefully I'm not that far behind you...


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Twinklie12 said:


> Taylor Dorothy Silva was born yesterday, November 18th, via scheduled C section due to breech presentation, at 10:54 AM. She weighed 7 lbs 4 oz and is 19 and 3/4" long. I know I am biased but I think she is the cutest thing, and we already love her to pieces! :cloud9:
> 
> I am doing well so far with C section recovery, up and about. I had a bad reaction during the surgery - vomiting and bathed in sweat. Turns out my temperature had plummeted to 95 degrees, so they had to cover me in layers of warm blankets for three hours in the recovery room. Then once we were in the mother and infant unit, we had family visitors until 8:30! I felt and looked rough but we were so excited to introduce her to everyone.
> 
> Here's a pic of our baby girl. :flower:
> 
> View attachment 822021

Congratulations! Shes cute :)


----------



## salu_34

Twinklie12 said:


> Taylor Dorothy Silva was born yesterday, November 18th, via scheduled C section due to breech presentation, at 10:54 AM. She weighed 7 lbs 4 oz and is 19 and 3/4" long. I know I am biased but I think she is the cutest thing, and we already love her to pieces! :cloud9:
> 
> I am doing well so far with C section recovery, up and about. I had a bad reaction during the surgery - vomiting and bathed in sweat. Turns out my temperature had plummeted to 95 degrees, so they had to cover me in layers of warm blankets for three hours in the recovery room. Then once we were in the mother and infant unit, we had family visitors until 8:30! I felt and looked rough but we were so excited to introduce her to everyone.
> 
> Here's a pic of our baby girl. :flower:
> 
> View attachment 822021

Congrats !


----------



## Princesskell

Twinklie she's so cute xxx


----------



## Missyann

Congrats, Twinklie. She is a cutie.

Due date for me. Here's to hoping for something more than a few evening contractions today.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

cjwn said:


> Thanks, it was quite funny because the midwife showed my husband her hand covered in bloody mucus right before telling us to come home and have sex. I think he was a little bit sick in his mouth and quite worried that he'd have to put his penis up into all that mess, hahaha, but luckily I'm not going to ask him to do that.

I hope your baby has made a safe arrival :)


----------



## apple_20

Twinkle she's gorgeous!


----------



## Cangaroo

It's my due date today! No sign of baby being anywhere near to coming yet. I have a c-section booked for 3rd December if she doesn't come before then, but since that's term+13, there's a good chance she'll come before then. I'm happy waiting for now!


----------



## MissyLissy

Congrats, Twinklie! She's a doll!!


----------



## mandaa1220

Congratulations to everyone who has had their baby!! I can't wait to hear the rest of the sparklers birth announcements. I can't believe we are here and babies are here!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Cangaroo said:


> It's my due date today! No sign of baby being anywhere near to coming yet. I have a c-section booked for 3rd December if she doesn't come before then, but since that's term+13, there's a good chance she'll come before then. I'm happy waiting for now!

Happy due date!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

mandaa1220 said:


> Congratulations to everyone who has had their baby!! I can't wait to hear the rest of the sparklers birth announcements. I can't believe we are here and babies are here!

Couldnt agree more! It feels like Ruby been here longer than 5 days.


----------



## Laylagirl

Except for those of us still waiting...lol... &#128561;


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Laylagirl said:


> Except for those of us still waiting...lol... &#128561;

Wait did feel longer when i was due end of December.


----------



## DissySunshine

So I'm trying to figure out how much time to hold my little lady vs. how much time she spends in her rocker. I feel like she's not getting any kind of stimulation when she's in her rocker, and I feel so bad that she spends the majority of the day in it! I hold her when I can, during feedings and just for cuddles but housework is piling up and I'm going a little crazy I think. I don't want her to get "flat head" but I don't even know how long it takes for that to happen! I keep trying to tell myself that if she were at a daycare they wouldn't be holding her all day, either, but still. Help me out and let me know how you spend your day with your LO's please?


----------



## Selaphyna

DissySunshine said:


> So I'm trying to figure out how much time to hold my little lady vs. how much time she spends in her rocker. I feel like she's not getting any kind of stimulation when she's in her rocker, and I feel so bad that she spends the majority of the day in it! I hold her when I can, during feedings and just for cuddles but housework is piling up and I'm going a little crazy I think. I don't want her to get "flat head" but I don't even know how long it takes for that to happen! I keep trying to tell myself that if she were at a daycare they wouldn't be holding her all day, either, but still. Help me out and let me know how you spend your day with your LO's please?

right now I pretty much wear him. We are trying to get him used to not sleeping on me. I ended up buying a wrap and hoping that will help me with housework and what not. But yeah I want to get him used to not needing to be on me all the time, because once he goes to babysitter/daycare (which I still need to find :dohh:), he won't be held the whole time.


----------



## apple_20

My lo would happily be carried around all day but she a lot of time in her Moses basket since she mainly sleeps she seems to struggle to be awake without eating!


----------



## MissyLissy

DissySunshine said:


> So I'm trying to figure out how much time to hold my little lady vs. how much time she spends in her rocker. I feel like she's not getting any kind of stimulation when she's in her rocker, and I feel so bad that she spends the majority of the day in it! I hold her when I can, during feedings and just for cuddles but housework is piling up and I'm going a little crazy I think. I don't want her to get "flat head" but I don't even know how long it takes for that to happen! I keep trying to tell myself that if she were at a daycare they wouldn't be holding her all day, either, but still. Help me out and let me know how you spend your day with your LO's please?

Ack! I have the exact same question/concern! Input and help needed, ladies. Isla is still to small for our baby carrier, though Declan is big enough. But with two, carrying them both around is not an option. I'm worried about not giving them enough stimulation as well, and wondering if too much time in their rock n plays and pack n plays will lead to flat head. Basically all of Dissy's questions are my questions. Haha


----------



## Princesskell

DissySunshine said:


> So I'm trying to figure out how much time to hold my little lady vs. how much time she spends in her rocker. I feel like she's not getting any kind of stimulation when she's in her rocker, and I feel so bad that she spends the majority of the day in it! I hold her when I can, during feedings and just for cuddles but housework is piling up and I'm going a little crazy I think. I don't want her to get "flat head" but I don't even know how long it takes for that to happen! I keep trying to tell myself that if she were at a daycare they wouldn't be holding her all day, either, but still. Help me out and let me know how you spend your day with your LO's please?




MissyLissy said:


> DissySunshine said:
> 
> 
> So I'm trying to figure out how much time to hold my little lady vs. how much time she spends in her rocker. I feel like she's not getting any kind of stimulation when she's in her rocker, and I feel so bad that she spends the majority of the day in it! I hold her when I can, during feedings and just for cuddles but housework is piling up and I'm going a little crazy I think. I don't want her to get "flat head" but I don't even know how long it takes for that to happen! I keep trying to tell myself that if she were at a daycare they wouldn't be holding her all day, either, but still. Help me out and let me know how you spend your day with your LO's please?
> 
> Ack! I have the exact same question/concern! Input and help needed, ladies. Isla is still to small for our baby carrier, though Declan is big enough. But with two, carrying them both around is not an option. I'm worried about not giving them enough stimulation as well, and wondering if too much time in their rock n plays and pack n plays will lead to flat head. Basically all of Dissy's questions are my questions. HahaClick to expand...

Dissy I know this is hard to do, but try and ignore the housework for now, these early cuddly days are so precious, your baby will never remember the dust but will remember the love.
I think it's a balance, they need some independent time and sometime being cuddled, do you have a playmat? I make sure K has some tummy time on this so he's changing things up all day.
Just keep an eye on which way their heads are when they are laid down to keep changing it up.

Missy do you have a soft carrier? They can carry teeny ones from newborn and I've definitely seen a twin carrier hold, keeping swapping them is good though? Xxx


----------



## Selaphyna

I've read that once their cord stump comes off you can start tummy time with them. Unfortunately that won't help to get housework done as you have to be there with them. Plus the earlier you start it the better. I didn't start until 3 months with DS1 and he hated it, I was worried about his neck, but Eryk is always lifting his head on his own, and is very strong, so I plan to start it soon, but most likely not until he's more alert during the day.


----------



## salu_34

If she Olivia falls asleep in my arms I'll either keep her there or put her in her basinet. She has yet to sleep over night in it, she sleeps on me. That's me being paranoid though. I know I need to get her use to sleeping alone and she does when she sleeps during the day. I think it's the fact that I'm sleeping and worry I won't hear her cry that makes me nervous. 

As for during the day - when she's awake, which is starting to get longer, thank god. I try and sit her on my lap and hold her head up. She's always looking around when she's gor her eyes open. Taking everything in. We've put her in her swing, but she just falls asleep. I have a tummy time mat but haven't used it yet. May start next week or on the weekend when OH is home. 

We've been out alot - going to appointments and visiting my mom and sisters so she gets to see other things other than our room lol. We walked around the mall for a bit today before OH got off of work. I find me going out (getting dressed, doing hair and makeup) makes me feel less emotional. It being cold her now really makes it hard to get out and about and post pardum blues set in.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

DissySunshine said:


> So I'm trying to figure out how much time to hold my little lady vs. how much time she spends in her rocker. I feel like she's not getting any kind of stimulation when she's in her rocker, and I feel so bad that she spends the majority of the day in it! I hold her when I can, during feedings and just for cuddles but housework is piling up and I'm going a little crazy I think. I don't want her to get "flat head" but I don't even know how long it takes for that to happen! I keep trying to tell myself that if she were at a daycare they wouldn't be holding her all day, either, but still. Help me out and let me know how you spend your day with your LO's please?

Im going to say, having my oldest turn 7 next month its crazy how quick time flies, esp in first year. I dont believe you can spolit them, i think house work etc comes second. 

Ruby is very different baby to what im use too, she sleeps in 4hr blocks so i can get a lot done (my first never slept in night until after 2w old so i was constantly holding her) 

Ruby has morning feed then stays awake for an hour or so this is when we have a little play, walk around. I let her sleep in all different places throughout the day.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Selaphyna said:


> I've read that once their cord stump comes off you can start tummy time with them. Unfortunately that won't help to get housework done as you have to be there with them. Plus the earlier you start it the better. I didn't start until 3 months with DS1 and he hated it, I was worried about his neck, but Eryk is always lifting his head on his own, and is very strong, so I plan to start it soon, but most likely not until he's more alert during the day.

Ive started tummy time very early with my 2, 2-4weeks old but my first born would only sleep on her tummy if not held she slept that way until she was 3. 

Ruby had about 10mins on tummy yesterday while i rubbed her back..


----------



## MummyToAmberx

salu_34 said:


> If she Olivia falls asleep in my arms I'll either keep her there or put her in her basinet. She has yet to sleep over night in it, she sleeps on me. That's me being paranoid though. I know I need to get her use to sleeping alone and she does when she sleeps during the day. I think it's the fact that I'm sleeping and worry I won't hear her cry that makes me nervous.
> 
> As for during the day - when she's awake, which is starting to get longer, thank god. I try and sit her on my lap and hold her head up. She's always looking around when she's gor her eyes open. Taking everything in. We've put her in her swing, but she just falls asleep. I have a tummy time mat but haven't used it yet. May start next week or on the weekend when OH is home.
> 
> We've been out alot - going to appointments and visiting my mom and sisters so she gets to see other things other than our room lol. We walked around the mall for a bit today before OH got off of work. I find me going out (getting dressed, doing hair and makeup) makes me feel less emotional. It being cold her now really makes it hard to get out and about and post pardum blues set in.

Me & hubby took turns first night with ruby as she had so much mucus on her chest i was worried thankfully after few good throw ups it cleared. I wouldnt worry about her sleeping on her own; its normally about 6-8w they recommend starting some routine :)


----------



## MarieMo7

Ladies - pretty sure I've just had my bloody show. Woke up at 3am to pee, and things were really slick when I wiped. I turned on the light and sure enough, lots of stringy discharge with spots of dark blood, one little bitty clot in there (about half the size of my pinkie nail). Have had 2 contractions, about 20 minutes apart...stronger than any I've had and mostly in my back, but I'm not counting on those yet because they're so far apart. 

Thoughts???


----------



## Anniebobs

Definitely sounds like you're in labour mariemo! Give l&d a ring, with you bleeding they might want you to go in (they did with me, my show was pretty heavy though and mixed with my waters)


----------



## Princesskell

Good luck Mariemo! Xxx

Mummytoamber did you let your eldest sleep on her tummy at night? I'm coming to the end of my tether with K. I know you are not supposed to but he just won't go down on his back. He just gurgles and moans a d then is sick :dohh: xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MarieMo7 said:


> Ladies - pretty sure I've just had my bloody show. Woke up at 3am to pee, and things were really slick when I wiped. I turned on the light and sure enough, lots of stringy discharge with spots of dark blood, one little bitty clot in there (about half the size of my pinkie nail). Have had 2 contractions, about 20 minutes apart...stronger than any I've had and mostly in my back, but I'm not counting on those yet because they're so far apart.
> 
> Thoughts???

I would count them mine were 20mins apart was deffo early labour. 

Have you had anymore? It sounds promising for you :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Princesskell said:


> Good luck Mariemo! Xxx
> 
> Mummytoamber did you let your eldest sleep on her tummy at night? I'm coming to the end of my tether with K. I know you are not supposed to but he just won't go down on his back. He just gurgles and moans a d then is sick :dohh: xxx

Yes i did, i cant remember how old she was but had to have been under a month. What i did before doing nights was let her sleep on tummy during the day so i could watch her to make sure she did keep her head to the side. It also helped that she was head strong from quite early on. I didnt tell HV etc like you say your advised against it but as we all know every child is so different in their needs.

Heres pic of day time sleeping had to have been 3 weeks ish X
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-11-21-13-21-17.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MarieMo7

Contractions came on about 9-10 minutes apart, in my low back and abdomen - very different than the BH I'd been having. Lasted about 90 minutes and then I fell back asleep for a couple hours. Still every 10 minutes or so, not stronger. Still very slick and blood-tinged when I wipe. Mummy, how long did your early labor last?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MarieMo7 said:


> Contractions came on about 9-10 minutes apart, in my low back and abdomen - very different than the BH I'd been having. Lasted about 90 minutes and then I fell back asleep for a couple hours. Still every 10 minutes or so, not stronger. Still very slick and blood-tinged when I wipe. Mummy, how long did your early labor last?

Thats good sign if you feel they are different to BH & that they are closer. 

It was 24hrs for me, got close as 2mins as far apart as 20mins with couple hour breaks here & there.


----------



## apple_20

My early labour lasted sat morning-sun eve. Had bloody show sat eve but contractions kept being random though no longer than 10 mins between each. Waters broke sad eve.

When you become 'established' you will know they don't give you much if a break and the pain is more intense.

Walking helped bring the contractions closer together for me but when I stopped tgeyd get further apart so if advise resting if you can.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

apple_20 said:


> My early labour lasted sat morning-sun eve. Had bloody show sat eve but contractions kept being random though no longer than 10 mins between each. Waters broke sad eve.
> 
> *When you become 'established' you will know they don't give you much if a break and the pain is more intense.*
> 
> Walking helped bring the contractions closer together for me but when I stopped tgeyd get further apart so if advise resting if you can.

Wish mine had followed that pattern, so weird. Lol


----------



## MarieMo7

Contractions have all but stopped. Still getting a few random ones here and there but nothing timeable anymore. Trying to relax today...this is kind of my only day of it! Last day of work was Wednesday. Toddler was home sick on Thursday. She's back at school today (though we have a thanksgiving lunch at her school in a few minutes), but then it's the weekend and those are never restful :)
And c-section Monday! Really hoping something starts up before then...last chance, little one!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I finally have an induction date of December 2nd if she is not here by then! This morning she gave me the worst back pain of my life though. I got up to go pee at 7am and as soon as I sat down a shooting pain went up the left side of my back so intense I nearly fell off the toilet. I couldn't bend down to pull my pants up and I had a really hard time getting back in bed to try and make the pain stop by getting her weight to shift around. It only lasted about 5 minutes, but I thought it was never going to go away. Then an hour later I started having vision issues. Called the doctor and they said they would call me back and tell me what the doctor suggests I do. I hope I don't develop sudden preeclampsia! I feel like any minute something else is going to happen, but at the same time I know it could take days for labor to actually start. I wish I had something to check my blood pressure, and I hope they tell me to come into the office and get it checked just to make sure.


----------



## Rhapsodi

This wait is SO exhausting! 

So yesterday I went to work, on the way there (45min drive) I got super nauseous. I sat in the car a few minutes trying to decide if I could make it through or not (I work with kids on the spectrum and this particular kiddo is draining). While trying to decide I had a mini contraction on top of feeling like crap so I decided to cancel and go home. 

Once home I relaxed. And felt better. Went to get me boys from daycare since my DH had to work late. The night started fine until my 10yo got frustrated with homework and all he'll broke loose. It was a terrible night. I was a mess. I was crying, super emotional etc. Totally not myself. Clearly hormones are raging! 

I told DH that we should DTD to try to get things moving again but I think I was so wound up from the evening that it did nothing. I had a headache all night (bp was fine when I checked it this am) I was very crampy too. 

Today I've had some bloody show so I'm hopeful things get going soon. I think we will DTD again tonight. 

I go in Monday for ultrasound to check fluid levels and NST. If I fail they will induce then. If I pass I have induction scheduled Wednesday. Which means Thanksgiving in the hospital and likely a thanksgiving baby! 

So hoping to go this weekend!


----------



## Missyann

Disappointing 40 week appointment today. Maybe 1 cm and she couldn't feel the baby's head. All the walking, yoga, tea, pineapple, and EPO feel like a waste at this point. So we're going to see a movie this afternoon to take my mind off all this for a while.


----------



## Laylagirl

Missyann said:


> Disappointing 40 week appointment today. Maybe 1 cm and she couldn't feel the baby's head. All the walking, yoga, tea, pineapple, and EPO feel like a waste at this point. So we're going to see a movie this afternoon to take my mind off all this for a while.

Missy, I hope things get going for you soon...I feel your pain...


----------



## DissySunshine

Princesskell said:


> Good luck Mariemo! Xxx
> 
> Mummytoamber did you let your eldest sleep on her tummy at night? I'm coming to the end of my tether with K. I know you are not supposed to but he just won't go down on his back. He just gurgles and moans a d then is sick :dohh: xxx

PK, my girly sleeps in a Rock 'n Play sleeper that keeps her at about a 120* angle, so she's not laying flat on her back. They are supposed to help with acid reflux and I must say so far she likes it and sleeps fairly well (just need to get her sleeping longer, lol). I don't know if they have any kind of equivalent in the UK but if you're nervous about tummy sleeping it might be something to look into? https://www.target.com/p/fisher-price-deluxe-newborn-rock-n-play-sleeper-snugamonkey/-/A-14583528


----------



## DissySunshine

Thanks for the replies on my question! I'm glad to hear I'm not the only FTM feeling anxious about her sleeping habits and positions. I have to remind myself that she's only 2 weeks old - she's not exactly needing too much stimulation at this point (if she can even see past the length of a ruler!) 

Just thought I would share this precious moment my sister caught while taking photos on Wednesday. :cloud9: She seems to prefer her daddy (of course, daddy's girl, etc.) but this proves that she at least finds me entertaining to look at! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







1395378_10204204772138103_8585834152395850007_n.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Princesskell

MummyToAmberx said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Mariemo! Xxx
> 
> Mummytoamber did you let your eldest sleep on her tummy at night? I'm coming to the end of my tether with K. I know you are not supposed to but he just won't go down on his back. He just gurgles and moans a d then is sick :dohh: xxx
> 
> Yes i did, i cant remember how old she was but had to have been under a month. What i did before doing nights was let her sleep on tummy during the day so i could watch her to make sure she did keep her head to the side. It also helped that she was head strong from quite early on. I didnt tell HV etc like you say your advised against it but as we all know every child is so different in their needs.
> 
> Heres pic of day time sleeping had to have been 3 weeks ish XClick to expand...

Thanks mummy! We have let him sleep this way in the day and e turns his head to the side easily. His head control is pretty strong. Obviously we are watching him in the day, but at night he is right next to me in the moses basket :shrug:
It's weird because when I wasa baby my mum was advised to tummy sleep us as laying on the back could cause babies to choke on their own sick. Isn't it crazy how the recommendations change. I would like to see some data on what it is based on.



DissySunshine said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Mariemo! Xxx
> 
> Mummytoamber did you let your eldest sleep on her tummy at night? I'm coming to the end of my tether with K. I know you are not supposed to but he just won't go down on his back. He just gurgles and moans a d then is sick :dohh: xxx
> 
> PK, my girly sleeps in a Rock 'n Play sleeper that keeps her at about a 120* angle, so she's not laying flat on her back. They are supposed to help with acid reflux and I must say so far she likes it and sleeps fairly well (just need to get her sleeping longer, lol). I don't know if they have any kind of equivalent in the UK but if you're nervous about tummy sleeping it might be something to look into? https://www.target.com/p/fisher-price-deluxe-newborn-rock-n-play-sleeper-snugamonkey/-/A-14583528Click to expand...

thank you...I have heard of these, buti don't know if they have the over here? I will look into it. I have tried inclining his basket but it doesn't seem to help?

Xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Good luck everyone who is so close xxx


----------



## littlefishygg

BA:
My little man Harrison Santiago was due on the 4th but was born on the 2nd at 16.20 weighing 7lb 10oz. His cord was wrapped around his neck and body so ended up being delivered as an emergency by forceps after 17 hours of labour before I even had a chance to try and push him out myself. It was all very scary and I'm pretty traumatised to be honest but he is beautiful and perfect and I don't remember what life was before he was here!


----------



## MarieMo7

Congrats littlefishy! How scary - glad everyone is well!


----------



## Princesskell

Congratulations Littlefishyegg! I hope he's doing wellxxx


----------



## MarieMo7

Contractions still inconsistent, but STRONG and painful. Can still talk through them, but it's tough.
DTD this afternoon, hoping for some progress. No increase in contractions, but noticed when I went to the bathroom this evening, a huge blob of old blood and more mucus. 
Did a cervical check on myself - definitely lower, and probably about a fingertip dilated. Hoping this process speeds up a little bit!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

littlefishygg said:


> BA:
> My little man Harrison Santiago was due on the 4th but was born on the 2nd at 16.20 weighing 7lb 10oz. His cord was wrapped around his neck and body so ended up being delivered as an emergency by forceps after 17 hours of labour before I even had a chance to try and push him out myself. It was all very scary and I'm pretty traumatised to be honest but he is beautiful and perfect and I don't remember what life was before he was here!

Congratulations!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Best of luck to those who are contracting / nearly due! :flower:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Princesskell said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Mariemo! Xxx
> 
> Mummytoamber did you let your eldest sleep on her tummy at night? I'm coming to the end of my tether with K. I know you are not supposed to but he just won't go down on his back. He just gurgles and moans a d then is sick :dohh: xxx
> 
> Yes i did, i cant remember how old she was but had to have been under a month. What i did before doing nights was let her sleep on tummy during the day so i could watch her to make sure she did keep her head to the side. It also helped that she was head strong from quite early on. I didnt tell HV etc like you say your advised against it but as we all know every child is so different in their needs.
> 
> Heres pic of day time sleeping had to have been 3 weeks ish XClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks mummy! We have let him sleep this way in the day and e turns his head to the side easily. His head control is pretty strong. Obviously we are watching him in the day, but at night he is right next to me in the moses basket :shrug:
> It's weird because when I wasa baby my mum was advised to tummy sleep us as laying on the back could cause babies to choke on their own sick. Isn't it crazy how the recommendations change. I would like to see some data on what it is based on.
> 
> 
> 
> DissySunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Mariemo! Xxx
> 
> Mummytoamber did you let your eldest sleep on her tummy at night? I'm coming to the end of my tether with K. I know you are not supposed to but he just won't go down on his back. He just gurgles and moans a d then is sick :dohh: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> PK, my girly sleeps in a Rock 'n Play sleeper that keeps her at about a 120* angle, so she's not laying flat on her back. They are supposed to help with acid reflux and I must say so far she likes it and sleeps fairly well (just need to get her sleeping longer, lol). I don't know if they have any kind of equivalent in the UK but if you're nervous about tummy sleeping it might be something to look into? https://www.target.com/p/fisher-price-deluxe-newborn-rock-n-play-sleeper-snugamonkey/-/A-14583528Click to expand...
> 
> thank you...I have heard of these, buti don't know if they have the over here? I will look into it. I have tried inclining his basket but it doesn't seem to help?
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

Yes plus they allow lots of babies in hosp to tummy sleep. 
I bought a poddle pod with this baby its got to be best £30 ive ever spent on a baby product. X
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141122_084427.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Heres a quick version of my birth plan :cloud9:

Sadly i didn't get my home birth due to staff shortage, but i had perfect hospital water birth.

I had 24hrs worth of irregular pains from the 1am on 14th Nov. They rammed up a degree at 3am on 15th Nov. We started to get pool ready at home and our older children were collected at 4am. We rang to inform midwifes around 5am - this is when everything changed.

We were told midwife was unavailable to attend because she had been working to many hours and other had been called into the hospital as it was under staffed, my heart sunk. I have had to fight for my home birth due the positive GBS swab at 14 weeks. I had a good chat with midwife and we decided to stay home a bit to see how things went, as someone may of been able to attend from 8am.

Come 6am my pains we every 2mins lasting 1-2mins, i will admit i felt panic. With the whole strep b hanging over our heads we felt it was the babies best interest we head to hospital to be assessed and take it from there. On arrival everyone was very lovely we were taken to MLU. They already had the pool running for me, just incase. After doing obs i was offered a VE which i accepted due to how intense my pains were, she told me i was 3cm - disappointment set in.(About 7:30am) I could have cried; either i had gone so soft or these pains were so brutal as i remember them being like that near transition with my previous babies. 

We were given the choice of stay until 8am or go home and see what happens with likely hood of returning later anyways. My pains started to go bit irregular at this point. I was seriously considering having an epidural as they were so intense & long! After talking things through with hubby we decided to keep my stress levels down and stay at hosp as we had brought everything, didnt want traveling there/back in busy traffic time.

We were told we would be transferred to triage for the time being.(9am at this point) Got to this very basic room, waited around 15mins. Pains getting stronger but irregular, we spoke to midwife here about our plans and said we will just stay as long as i could still use a pool, somewhere. After watching how i was coping/how often long my contractions were the midwife said they weren't coming at regular enough pattern,(shock, horror!!) we were left again for a little bit. She popped back in and seen how i was and said, actually can i check you again and if need be will get them told on delivery suite to start filling the pool as it takes 25 mins. I agreed, she said i was now 5cm (About 9:30am now) Thank the lord!

I made it to the pool room around 10am when i think i hit transition. My contractons still not regular but so strong and lasting for ages at times.
I must of had 6 contractions in the pool, before midwife said i think your fully dilated (I didnt have urge to push like it remembered it) i got on all fours and pushed slightly and pop went my waters with instant stinging and burning (Not something i remember either) I did the pushing part far to fast because of the pain it was causing before head was even out. I think it was only 4 pushes and head had crowned i then sat up and back and 1 more push i delivered my yellow bump at 10:27am straight onto my chest. I was shell shocked by the speed. I sat down and moved the cord to see we had our third princess. :cloud9:
We have called her Ruby, born on 15th November. she weighed 8lb 7oz & was covered in vernix at 41+2. (I think my dates were off due to longer cycles!) I had no pain relief and only had a few grazes. 

They did try to keep me in 24hrs for obs but we agreed on obs for 12hrs, we left hospital at 12am that night, on my birthday! What a present i got.


----------



## MarieMo7

Awe Mummy, lovely story! Thank you for sharing it! And yes, what an amazing birthday present :)


----------



## apple_20

MummyToAmberx said:


> Heres a quick version of my birth plan :cloud9:
> 
> Sadly i didn't get my home birth due to staff shortage, but i had perfect hospital water birth.
> 
> I had 24hrs worth of irregular pains from the 1am on 14th Nov. They rammed up a degree at 3am on 15th Nov. We started to get pool ready at home and our older children were collected at 4am. We rang to inform midwifes around 5am - this is when everything changed.
> 
> We were told midwife was unavailable to attend because she had been working to many hours and other had been called into the hospital as it was under staffed, my heart sunk. I have had to fight for my home birth due the positive GBS swab at 14 weeks. I had a good chat with midwife and we decided to stay home a bit to see how things went, as someone may of been able to attend from 8am.
> 
> Come 6am my pains we every 2mins lasting 1-2mins, i will admit i felt panic. With the whole strep b hanging over our heads we felt it was the babies best interest we head to hospital to be assessed and take it from there. On arrival everyone was very lovely we were taken to MLU. They already had the pool running for me, just incase. After doing obs i was offered a VE which i accepted due to how intense my pains were, she told me i was 3cm - disappointment set in.(About 7:30am) I could have cried; either i had gone so soft or these pains were so brutal as i remember them being like that near transition with my previous babies.
> 
> We were given the choice of stay until 8am or go home and see what happens with likely hood of returning later anyways. My pains started to go bit irregular at this point. I was seriously considering having an epidural as they were so intense & long! After talking things through with hubby we decided to keep my stress levels down and stay at hosp as we had brought everything, didnt want traveling there/back in busy traffic time.
> 
> We were told we would be transferred to triage for the time being.(9am at this point) Got to this very basic room, waited around 15mins. Pains getting stronger but irregular, we spoke to midwife here about our plans and said we will just stay as long as i could still use a pool, somewhere. After watching how i was coping/how often long my contractions were the midwife said they weren't coming at regular enough pattern,(shock, horror!!) we were left again for a little bit. She popped back in and seen how i was and said, actually can i check you again and if need be will get them told on delivery suite to start filling the pool as it takes 25 mins. I agreed, she said i was now 5cm (About 9:30am now) Thank the lord!
> 
> I made it to the pool room around 10am when i think i hit transition. My contractons still not regular but so strong and lasting for ages at times.
> I must of had 6 contractions in the pool, before midwife said i think your fully dilated (I didnt have urge to push like it remembered it) i got on all fours and pushed slightly and pop went my waters with instant stinging and burning (Not something i remember either) I did the pushing part far to fast because of the pain it was causing before head was even out. I think it was only 4 pushes and head had crowned i then sat up and back and 1 more push i delivered my yellow bump at 10:27am straight onto my chest. I was shell shocked by the speed. I sat down and moved the cord to see we had our third princess. :cloud9:
> We have called her Ruby, born on 15th November. she weighed 8lb 7oz & was covered in vernix at 41+2. (I think my dates were off due to longer cycles!) I had no pain relief and only had a few grazes.
> 
> They did try to keep me in 24hrs for obs but we agreed on obs for 12hrs, we left hospital at 12am that night, on my birthday! What a present i got.

Lovely birth story well done you.

Actually quite similar to me I that they told me I wasn't established yet (3cm) even though it was soooo painful and within a few hours I was pushing. Very frustrating that you have to wait for 4cm rather then how your contractions are to get pain relief/access to labour suite.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Apple totally agree! Cant fault the midwifes i seen but really they should understand that every women doesnt follow a text book pattern labour.


----------



## MarieMo7

Well, at the risk of jinxing it away...I think I may be in the early stages of labor!
Been up since 2am (it's just after 6 now) with painful contractions. Hovering right around 8 minutes apart, though occasionally going up to 9 or down to 6. I'm exhausted!!! Wish this would have started at, like, 7am???

Anyway. They don't seem to be getting closer together, so not sure when to call my doctor. Fingers crossed for some action soon.


----------



## Selaphyna

MarieMo7 said:


> Well, at the risk of jinxing it away...I think I may be in the early stages of labor!
> Been up since 2am (it's just after 6 now) with painful contractions. Hovering right around 8 minutes apart, though occasionally going up to 9 or down to 6. I'm exhausted!!! Wish this would have started at, like, 7am???
> 
> Anyway. They don't seem to be getting closer together, so not sure when to call my doctor. Fingers crossed for some action soon.

Mine were about 10 minutes apart, lasting about a minute. After about two hours of that, they started to last almost 2 minutes, still 10 minutes apart. I got up to take a shower, which is when I thought water broke, so we just went in. Eryk was born 2 hours and 20 minutes later. It definitely sounds like you are in labor. Fx for you! :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MarieMo7 said:


> Well, at the risk of jinxing it away...I think I may be in the early stages of labor!
> Been up since 2am (it's just after 6 now) with painful contractions. Hovering right around 8 minutes apart, though occasionally going up to 9 or down to 6. I'm exhausted!!! Wish this would have started at, like, 7am???
> 
> Anyway. They don't seem to be getting closer together, so not sure when to call my doctor. Fingers crossed for some action soon.

Hoping things move quickly for you. I was told to inform mw team at 3-4mins lasting 60-90 secs.


----------



## MarieMo7

Aaaand I think I jinxed it. Contractions have slowed down considerably, are less intense, and shorter. UGH.
And of course today is the day my daughter chooses to wake up at 7:15 - an hour later than normal. I would so have loved to sleep in today!! Good thing my MIL is coming into town this afternoon, she'll be able to help hubby with Chase and I can get some sleep.

I wonder if I should keep my pedicure appointment this afternoon? My mom and I have a lunch/pedi date planned. If contractions stop or are back to where they were yesterday, maybe?


----------



## MarieMo7

PS - Mummy, your new profile pic of Ruby is SOOOOO stinking cute!


----------



## Princesskell

Aw mummytoamber t.hanks for sharing and happy birthday! She is adorable.
What does the poodle pod do?
I thinking of investing in a movement monitor and then try tummy sleeping?

Xxx


----------



## Selaphyna

MarieMo7 said:


> Aaaand I think I jinxed it. Contractions have slowed down considerably, are less intense, and shorter. UGH.
> And of course today is the day my daughter chooses to wake up at 7:15 - an hour later than normal. I would so have loved to sleep in today!! Good thing my MIL is coming into town this afternoon, she'll be able to help hubby with Chase and I can get some sleep.
> 
> I wonder if I should keep my pedicure appointment this afternoon? My mom and I have a lunch/pedi date planned. If contractions stop or are back to where they were yesterday, maybe?

I say go get a pedi and make sure they massage your ankles. Might help kickstart/continue contractions, lol. 



I'm so tired today. I have yet to go to sleep. My parents are coming up today to visit and meet Eryk for the first time. So I've been cleaning, since that has not been done at all in the last 3+ weeks. My bathroom is full of dirty clothes atm too....hoping that OH sticks to his word and allows me to go do laundry tomorrow, even if it's just a few things. I'm slightly annoyed with him atm too. With my parents coming up, we were planning on going out to dinner, kind of our Thanksgiving together and what not. Well, OH tells me last night that he doesn't want Eryk out, and around others who could be germy. I really wanted to tell him that he needs to get out. The only thing that has prevented me of taking him out is the fact that he's still in an infant car bed (hoping monday/tuesday we can get him out of that). Then this morning, OH tells me he doesn't want to go, this way I can spend time with my family, and he can have some personal time (which I can understand as he has yet to have that in the last three weeks). My parents are going to come over here for a bit, so it's not like he won't see them, but still. Slightly annoyed with him.

Oh and last night, this morning, Eryk has slept in his bouncer (this way his head is elevated slightly), rather than sleeping on me. I did get my wrap carrier though so if he is particularly fussy about being put down, I can wear him. :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Princesskell said:


> Aw mummytoamber t.hanks for sharing and happy birthday! She is adorable.
> What does the poodle pod do?
> I thinking of investing in a movement monitor and then try tummy sleeping?
> 
> Xxx

Thank you :) 

Its like a hollow middle cushion/pillow. They say it 'hugs' baby to give them feeling of being held. Can help with reflux aswell. 

Yeah thats a good idea


Thanks marie it was a lucky capture x


----------



## cjwn

Edited.


----------



## salu_34

I've been out with Olivia a lot. I find it hard being cooped up inside all the time. I make sure she's bundled and cars warmed up before we go. All three of us were going to go grocery shopping but Olivia had a little freak out. OHe stayed home with her and I got some alone time :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

cjwn said:


> Just popping in to say Jonah Peter Miles arrived Tuesday 18th Nov 2014 at 11.46pm, I was induced at nine days overdue (prostin gel 2pm and ARM 8pm), normal vaginal delivery with just gas and air, he weighed 9lb 10oz, 56cm long, happy and healthy.

Congratulations! What a great weight :D


----------



## MarieMo7

cjwn said:


> Just popping in to say Jonah Peter Miles arrived Tuesday 18th Nov 2014 at 11.46pm, I was induced at nine days overdue (prostin gel 2pm and ARM 8pm), normal vaginal delivery with just gas and air, he weighed 9lb 10oz, 56cm long, happy and healthy.

Congratulations!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

How is everyone doing? 

Selaphyna - i have 3 baskets full of clean clothes that need ironing and sorting, as long as got kids uniforms done ill be happy. Enjoy your time with your parents. Mine came on friday. 

I caught some virus off Hollie on tuesday ive tried my hardest to not pass it to Ruby but think shes starting to show signs so thinking of taking her to docs today.


----------



## kazine

Sorry I've not updated! Baby born 11/11, 19.5', 7lbs 9 :)


----------



## MarieMo7

Well, I slept like a rock last night. Woke up starting at 1am, with a contraction every 30-60 minutes. And fell back asleep after each one. So on the upside, I got a good night's sleep. On the downside...still no baby! Only 28.5 hours until my c-section. If gotten optimistic that she'd make her appearance before then...but it looks like not. Oh well...either way I'll see her soon!


----------



## MarieMo7

Congrats Kazine!


----------



## Princesskell

Awwwww congratulations Kazine! How did it go? What's she called?
Hope you are enjoying being a mummy xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Love how its keeping so equal on boys / girls being born :)


----------



## cncem

Looks like it is neck to neck for girls and boys, congrats ladies!!

Hang in tbere Mariemo, I've been thinking about you. I wish I had been able to wait until Macie came on her own, but now looking back the csec wasn't that bad. A little bonus is you don't bleed Half as bad as you would if you have a vaginal birth, I was really surprized. Good luck either way it goes!

Afm, Macie is a perfect baby, hardly ever cries, she's not fussy at all, she sleeps pretty good now that she sleeps on my chest at night. Hubby brought the recliner from the living room in so I could sleep with her in my arms. We are still using nipple shields but I'm able to get her to latch on without them several times a day, so I'm weaning her off slowly but surely. She did have abit of green poop yesterday and I read that that could be because she is not getting a good mix of fore and hind milk, I was taking her off one breast before she finished and putting her on the other. She was getting too much of the watery foremilk and not enough of the fatty rich hind milk. I started letting her feed off one until she finished by herself and today her stool is back to normal. My best friend posted a preview of my newborn pics. Here is one.
 



Attached Files:







Macie NB pics.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## MarieMo7

Awe, Macie is gorgeous!!!

I'm not dreading the c-section. Until I had that "episode" yesterday morning I was almost hoping she wouldn't come on her own and I'd have an excuse to just have the surgery and be done. But after those contractions, I almost want that experience of legitimately going into labor! Either way, though - I'm happy I've given it a shot. I don't think 40+5 is unreasonable, and I'm glad I gave it a shot. Plus I experienced real-deal contractions, which really suck, so...at least I can say that happened!


----------



## Laylagirl

MarieMo7 said:


> Awe, Macie is gorgeous!!!
> 
> I'm not dreading the c-section. Until I had that "episode" yesterday morning I was almost hoping she wouldn't come on her own and I'd have an excuse to just have the surgery and be done. But after those contractions, I almost want that experience of legitimately going into labor! Either way, though - I'm happy I've given it a shot. I don't think 40+5 is unreasonable, and I'm glad I gave it a shot. Plus I experienced real-deal contractions, which really suck, so...at least I can say that happened![/QUOTE
> 
> I've only really experience contractions during the pushing stage... Before that, my waters have broken and I usually would have to be induced, as I wouldn't contract or dilate...at Least in my last three.. I don't know how this one will go or if it matters that my last three were girls and this ones a boy. I'm only one day over, but pregnancg always feels like an eternity at this point. Good much mariemo, not much longer now! &#128077;


----------



## Laylagirl

Congrats kazine!! &#127881;&#127880;


----------



## Laylagirl

cncem said:


> Looks like it is neck to neck for girls and boys, congrats ladies!!
> 
> Hang in tbere Mariemo, I've been thinking about you. I wish I had been able to wait until Macie came on her own, but now looking back the csec wasn't that bad. A little bonus is you don't bleed Half as bad as you would if you have a vaginal birth, I was really surprized. Good luck either way it goes!
> 
> Afm, Macie is a perfect baby, hardly ever cries, she's not fussy at all, she sleeps pretty good now that she sleeps on my chest at night. Hubby brought the recliner from the living room in so I could sleep with her in my arms. We are still using nipple shields but I'm able to get her to latch on without them several times a day, so I'm weaning her off slowly but surely. She did have abit of green poop yesterday and I read that that could be because she is not getting a good mix of fore and hind milk, I was taking her off one breast before she finished and putting her on the other. She was getting too much of the watery foremilk and not enough of the fatty rich hind milk. I started letting her feed off one until she finished by herself and today her stool is back to normal. My best friend posted a preview of my newborn pics. Here is one.

Cncem- she's so beautiful!


----------



## Missyann

That's an adorable picture of Macie! I love all the hair.


----------



## cncem

Thanks ladies! I think so too, although I'm biased lol. Does anyone have any recommendations on how to wean from the nipple shield? Other than just keep trying. I really appreciate those things we might not have been successful at bfing without them, but I'm ready to toss them in the trash now. She latches on and feeds great at one feeding, and I'm like yay progress then the next feed we need it and it's like 1 step forward two steps back, sigh.


----------



## Princesskell

MummyToAmberx said:


> Love how its keeping so equal on boys / girls being born :)

I know...I keep thinking that when I update...freaky!


cncem said:


> Looks like it is neck to neck for girls and boys, congrats ladies!!
> 
> Hang in tbere Mariemo, I've been thinking about you. I wish I had been able to wait until Macie came on her own, but now looking back the csec wasn't that bad. A little bonus is you don't bleed Half as bad as you would if you have a vaginal birth, I was really surprized. Good luck either way it goes!
> 
> Afm, Macie is a perfect baby, hardly ever cries, she's not fussy at all, she sleeps pretty good now that she sleeps on my chest at night. Hubby brought the recliner from the living room in so I could sleep with her in my arms. We are still using nipple shields but I'm able to get her to latch on without them several times a day, so I'm weaning her off slowly but surely. She did have abit of green poop yesterday and I read that that could be because she is not getting a good mix of fore and hind milk, I was taking her off one breast before she finished and putting her on the other. She was getting too much of the watery foremilk and not enough of the fatty rich hind milk. I started letting her feed off one until she finished by herself and today her stool is back to normal. My best friend posted a preview of my newborn pics. Here is one.

awww she's so beautiful, what a lovely photo :cloud9:
I heard that about green poo too. We had a day of it and tried to encourage K to feed more from one side and it sorted itself out too.
I'm glad she's such a doll baby, remind is why she sleeps on your chest? Only asking because that is the only place K will sleep too, but I struggle to sleep myself! :dohh: xxx


----------



## cncem

she is just like my son was and won't really settle to sleep at night unless she is on my chest. She sleeps fine during the day in her swing but fusses a little at night if I put her down in it. After a few sleepleness nights of trying to get her to sleep in her rock n play or swing I gave up and started sleeping in an armchair sitting up with her in my arms on my chest, with a boppy for support. My hubby brought in a recliner and now we sleep in that. Plus with breastfeeding I don't even have to wake up all the way to feed her, and we both fall back asleep so it works for us. My son slept on my chest like that for a couple months.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

cncem said:


> Looks like it is neck to neck for girls and boys, congrats ladies!!
> 
> Hang in tbere Mariemo, I've been thinking about you. I wish I had been able to wait until Macie came on her own, but now looking back the csec wasn't that bad. A little bonus is you don't bleed Half as bad as you would if you have a vaginal birth, I was really surprized. Good luck either way it goes!
> 
> Afm, Macie is a perfect baby, hardly ever cries, she's not fussy at all, she sleeps pretty good now that she sleeps on my chest at night. Hubby brought the recliner from the living room in so I could sleep with her in my arms. We are still using nipple shields but I'm able to get her to latch on without them several times a day, so I'm weaning her off slowly but surely. She did have abit of green poop yesterday and I read that that could be because she is not getting a good mix of fore and hind milk, I was taking her off one breast before she finished and putting her on the other. She was getting too much of the watery foremilk and not enough of the fatty rich hind milk. I started letting her feed off one until she finished by herself and today her stool is back to normal. My best friend posted a preview of my newborn pics. Here is one.

Gorgeous picture :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I took Ruby to docs thankfully she has clear chest which was my main concern. Got to go pick up some nasal drops tomorrow as shes rather stuffed up. 

Hubby back to work tomorrow :( dont know where the last week has gone. Really wish he could take the 2 weeks off. Fun part starts of me trying to get my older girls to school on time. 

We have newborn/christmas pics with my girls on sunday which im really looking forward too.

It is early days but me & hubby are bit torn with our choice to stop at 3. We were so certain 3 was our limit and the plans were for him to have the snip but we're putting this on hold and going to rethink about it in 6 months. 

How is everyone else feeling about future kids?


----------



## mandaa1220

When I was in labor, I kept yelling "we're one and done" to my husband. Now that I'm starting to heal in my lady bits, I've started to think about the next one. I told my husband that at the point that Kyle hits a year, we can revisit and discuss when to TTC the next one. 

During my pregnancy, I kept thinking that I wanted a larger age gap - like 4-5 years. Now, I'm thinking maybe 2-3 years, but honestly, depending on my job situation at that point, I don't know that we could afford 2 in daycare at the same time. Hopefully I've advanced in my career and have a new job by then, so could afford it. 

Mummy - Do you feel like you're changing your mind, as you want to have a boy or just because you don't feel ready to be done?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Mandaa -i was the same in labour ' no more, no more' and after i was saying im glad thats over with esp with having HG. Looking back i think shock of speed of things probably played big part in what i said. 

Did you always have set number in your head? 

My hubby actually said to me few months ago do you think we should save some sperm samples at the time i was very much no way would we need too its something that stuck in back of my mind. 

I look at Ruby and think i dont want the option took away from us. Main reason why we were going down that route was so we'd have no accidents i wouldnt need to take any pills. 

I do think not having a boy comes in to it for hubby, no matter how hard i try to push it aside (even though i still got a perfect birth) i still have big desire for a homebirth. Ive had few people comment and say "its just your hormones" ive actually not felt this happy in a long time.


----------



## eyemom

We were gonna NTNP after a year. Right now though, dh is feeling pretty done (though not done enough to join the v club). I'm not so sure. When I'm so tired I can barely function, I think I could be done. But it's hard to think about right now the prospect of never being pregnant again, never nursing again, never holding a tiny little baby of mine again.


----------



## mandaa1220

I always thought that I'd have 2-3. DH and I have discussed having 2, then re-evaluating whether we want a third. I think if we have 2 boys, that will factor into the decision. I'd love to have a girl next. I guess we'll see what the future holds... starting by enjoying my first, one day at a time.


----------



## MarieMo7

We are done with this one - tying my tubes with tomorrow's c-section. We've talked about it a lot, and this just makes sense for us - financially and emotionally. Hubby is almost 40 also, I know that plays a part in his mind. I think we can handle our two girls, and we will be happy with that. Our family already feels so "complete" to me, even though she's not here quite yet...I love the feeling :)


----------



## apple_20

We are done with two feel so lucky to have them. However OH is not ready for the v which does leave us open for the future if things change!


----------



## Missyann

We want 2, which means we'll try again in about a year if it's going to happen before I turn 40. My sister calls it "an heir and a spare."


----------



## MarieMo7

Still pregnant...40+5. Been contracting for 18 hours now, averaging every 9 minutes. Will be at the hospital in less than 5 hours. They'll check me, and if I've made any progress, I'm going to ask for a sweep and maybe for them to break my waters. If not - c-section is in 7 hours. Either way, I'm on my way to holding my baby girl!!


----------



## eyemom

Good luck Marie!


----------



## Rhapsodi

At 10p last night I had contractions every 15mins. By 11:30 they were every 30-45mins throughout the night. After those I have little ones but can sleep through easily. 

It's 7:30 here now. I'm scheduled for an ultrasound and non stress test at 9. Curious to see if they want to continue those. So I'm calling at 8am. 

DH went to work this am. Hopefully I can make it to the clinic. It will be an interesting day! Maybe they will just induce me today! (Or at least kick start it a bit more!) I'm hoping this is all good news!


----------



## mandaa1220

Good luck today ladies!! I hope to hear of some more babies joining us soon!!


----------



## MissyLissy

Good luck to ladies!

I'm thinking we are likely done, though not totally ready to do anything permanent. These sleepless, hard nights are really making me think this infant stage is never again for us. Financially, two just makes more sense for us as well. But we'll see.. It makes me a bit sad to think I may likely never be pregnant again.


----------



## MarieMo7

She's here!
Reese Maxine Morrison made her debut today 11/24/14 at 12:22pm. She weighs 7lb 9oz and is 19.5 inches. She has a strong set of lungs and looks so much like her big sister. We are so in love! More to come...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mwel8819

Congrats to all the ladies that have had those sweet little babies!


So just needing to know...how many ladies here are due this week and still haven't had their babies? :cry: I feel like everyone around here (Alabama) is getting induced and they have their baby a week, two, or sometimes even three weeks early. I'm due right on Thanksgiving and my doctor has not even mentioned inducing. I go tomorrow and that may change (been at 1cm for two weeks) but as of right now she comes when she wants to. I'm beginning to get a little frustrated. I know it's not technically my due date yet but I'm eating us out of house and home...I have only gained 15 lbs before about 3 weeks ago and now I'm gaining 1-2 lbs a week. Seriously, I am craving cake like nobody's business. Haha! Stretch marks are getting worse too. I've nested and cleaned everything there is possibly to clean. Oh and to top it all off I'm still at work which makes it worse because I can't concentrate. Sorry just had to vent for a second...


----------



## mwel8819

MarieMo7 said:


> She's here!
> Reese Maxine Morrison made her debut today 11/24/14 at 12:22pm. She weighs 7lb 9oz and is 19.5 inches. She has a strong set of lungs and looks so much like her big sister. We are so in love! More to come...

Awww precious!!!! Perfect weight! Congrats!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MarieMo7 said:


> She's here!
> Reese Maxine Morrison made her debut today 11/24/14 at 12:22pm. She weighs 7lb 9oz and is 19.5 inches. She has a strong set of lungs and looks so much like her big sister. We are so in love! More to come...

Shes a cutie, congratulations!


----------



## salu_34

Congrats Marie !


----------



## Missyann

mwel8819 said:


> Congrats to all the ladies that have had those sweet little babies!
> 
> 
> So just needing to know...how many ladies here are due this week and still haven't had their babies? :cry: I feel like everyone around here (Alabama) is getting induced and they have their baby a week, two, or sometimes even three weeks early. I'm due right on Thanksgiving and my doctor has not even mentioned inducing. I go tomorrow and that may change (been at 1cm for two weeks) but as of right now she comes when she wants to. I'm beginning to get a little frustrated. I know it's not technically my due date yet but I'm eating us out of house and home...I have only gained 15 lbs before about 3 weeks ago and now I'm gaining 1-2 lbs a week. Seriously, I am craving cake like nobody's business. Haha! Stretch marks are getting worse too. I've nested and cleaned everything there is possibly to clean. Oh and to top it all off I'm still at work which makes it worse because I can't concentrate. Sorry just had to vent for a second...

I know the feeling. Frustration set in here last week. I've been off work since the Friday before last, I'm now 40+4. The only reason my midwife even mentioned induction at my last appointment was because I asked about when that would happen if he doesn't come soon. I'm maybe 1 cm dialated and have not had much in the way of contractions. I'll have a NST on Wednesday and then, appointments right up until I hit 42 weeks (except that it's a holiday weekend here).


----------



## Missyann

Congrats, MarieMo. She's very cute.


----------



## Cangaroo

Congrats Mariemo! 

I'm still waiting too... This baby has another 8 days to come before elective c-section...


----------



## MissyLissy

Aww! Congrats MarieMo! She's gorgeous!!

I think the grass is always greener. My babies are now just over three weeks old (today is my actual due date), and I'm sitting here wishing I was still pregnant! That may be my sheer exhaustion from little to no sleep for the last 22 days plus taking care of two infants talking though. It was so much easier to take care of them when they were inside! Haha


----------



## Rhapsodi

Congrats MarieMo!


----------



## Leinzlove

MarieMo7 said:


> She's here!
> Reese Maxine Morrison made her debut today 11/24/14 at 12:22pm. She weighs 7lb 9oz and is 19.5 inches. She has a strong set of lungs and looks so much like her big sister. We are so in love! More to come...

MarieMo! What a beauty you have there... <3 Congratulations!


----------



## Pussy Galore

Congrats on the new arrivals :happydance:


----------



## Twinklie12

So happy for you, MarieMo!


----------



## Selaphyna

Congrats Mariemo! :) She is precious.



Had Eryk's weight check today. Last Monday he was 5lb 2.5oz, today he was 5lb 9 1/4 oz :). Gained about 7 oz in a week, which is what the doctor wants. I could tell he was starting to put on weight as he is starting to finally fill out newborn clothing. They are still loose, but nothing compared to when he was first born. So our decision to switch him to formula was for the best. He's also finally in his infant carrier that we bought. No more car bed. He was starting to get too long for it (we are sure he's about 19-20 inches now, but doctor didn't measure that, won't get measured for that until Dec 30th, next doctor's appt).


----------



## Selaphyna

oh as for having anymore after Eryk, our plan is no more. We weren't even expecting to have Eryk, so in a way he's a bit of miracle. Plus with the problems I had towards the end of the pregnancy, and both OH and my age (he's 38 and I'm 31), health wise, it wouldn't be the best idea. So I want to get my tubes tied, but this won't be discussed with doctor until the 9th, and I'm not sure how the procedure will go and what not, but we need a permanent contraceptive method.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ruby weighs 8lb 11oz now and slept 7hrs bottle then 4hrs. Shes very like me, loves her sleep plus thats all i did in pregnancy with her.


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> Ruby weighs 8lb 11oz now and slept 7hrs bottle then 4hrs. Shes very like me, loves her sleep plus thats all i did in pregnancy with her.

Oh wow! My little girl is a night owl! What did she weigh at birth? (I'm very forgetful!)


----------



## cncem

Congrats Mariemo, what a cutie!!

Mwel and anyone else, I know it is easy for me to say, but if I was given the option I'd have definitely let Macie come on her own. My induction went awful and led to an emergency csec after 27 hours of labor that did nothing. Looking back the csec wasn't that bad, thank god for my husband being there the whole time and helping change diapers when I couldn't get out of bed. But I'd still have preferred to have her natural and in a timely fashion. Cherish these last few days and stock up on sleep and hot baths. I look longingly at my tub, wishing I could take a bath, but not for 4 more weeks.

As for me having more we are so done. With all the problems I had in pregnancy then the csec I just don't think my body is able to go through that again. I'm 35, not in my 20s anymore. My family is complete now with my 3 kiddos. I wanted to get my tubes tied if I ended up having a csec and signed the papers to have it done, but in the operating I asked about it twice and the doctors said they couldn't do it. I'm a little bit annoyed that now I have to have another surgery to get that done, although it'll be done through a scope but still.


----------



## salu_34

Olivia gained back her birth weight and then some at last week's appointment. We'll see what she weighs Thursday when we go back. 

She's all over the place with sleeping. Saturday and Sunday night she was up from 230-530am and lalast night she woke at 2, fed and went back to sleep and then at 5 fed and went back to sleep. She's still sleepinglots during the day. I'm ready for her to get into a routine of when I know she'll be getting up for sure. She does have crying fits that last 5 mins but settles. I wish I knew what she was crying for, it's hard sometimes. 

I'm going to get her picture taken with Santa today, so hopefully that goes good.


----------



## Jalanis22

Im also done here...my ideal plan were 3 but after the scare/trauma i passed in the hospital delivering him we decided 2 are enough. Its not easy going anywhere with 2. And good thng i got the pair (boy and girl). My little boy on thursday will be 4 wks old and is using clothes size 3 months! Hes growing too fast.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laurarebecca1 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Ruby weighs 8lb 11oz now and slept 7hrs bottle then 4hrs. Shes very like me, loves her sleep plus thats all i did in pregnancy with her.
> 
> Oh wow! My little girl is a night owl! What did she weigh at birth? (I'm very forgetful!)Click to expand...

She was 8lb 7oz, shes actually been very unsettled today. So i googled growth spurt, i knew was 1 around 6 weeks but according to sites i was on also one at 10 days she has/been doing everything thats mentioned. Hows your lil one doing? My first was a night owl too :)


----------



## apple_20

Evelyn was born 7lb1 and at three weeks she's 9lb 6! She's a whopper gone up from 25th to 75th percentile so you can imagine how much she eats!

Still going strong with breastfeeding and practicing nursing in public it's quite a juggling act when she still pulls off when my milk lets down as it chokes her. Little chubster gets straight back on though :)


----------



## Laylagirl

Mine is probably weighing over 9 pounds and he's still in utero! Lol!! &#128563;&#128561;


----------



## Cangaroo

I went into labour overnight and Susanna was born by emergency c-section due to failure to progress at 9.44 this morning. She's perfect, and weighs 8lb4oz. She latched on in theatre and has pretty much been feeding constantly since then!

I'll update with photos and birth story later.


----------



## laurarebecca1

MummyToAmberx said:


> laurarebecca1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Ruby weighs 8lb 11oz now and slept 7hrs bottle then 4hrs. Shes very like me, loves her sleep plus thats all i did in pregnancy with her.
> 
> Oh wow! My little girl is a night owl! What did she weigh at birth? (I'm very forgetful!)Click to expand...
> 
> She was 8lb 7oz, shes actually been very unsettled today. So i googled growth spurt, i knew was 1 around 6 weeks but according to sites i was on also one at 10 days she has/been doing everything thats mentioned. Hows your lil one doing? My first was a night owl too :)Click to expand...

She's great! Back up to birth weight at 7lbs 4 :) she actually slept last night woohoo and woke up every 3 hours for milk!


----------



## Missyann

Congrats, Cangaroo.

Laylagirl, I'm worried mine is getting that big now, too.

I'll be 41 weeks tomorrow, but as it's a holiday here then, I have my appointment today. They'll start with a NST, then check me out, hopefully do a sweep if I am dialated enough. I'm not going to get my hopes up, though because I really haven't had any significant contractions that would dialate me anyway. Wish my luck.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Laylagirl said:


> Mine is probably weighing over 9 pounds and he's still in utero! Lol!! &#128563;&#128561;

Twice ive been told to expect baby over 9lb 5oz and twice they got it wrong lol. 

Hopefully not much longer for you now


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Cangaroo said:


> I went into labour overnight and Susanna was born by emergency c-section due to failure to progress at 9.44 this morning. She's perfect, and weighs 8lb4oz. She latched on in theatre and has pretty much been feeding constantly since then!
> 
> I'll update with photos and birth story later.

Big congratulations! :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Missyann said:


> Congrats, Cangaroo.
> 
> Laylagirl, I'm worried mine is getting that big now, too.
> 
> I'll be 41 weeks tomorrow, but as it's a holiday here then, I have my appointment today. They'll start with a NST, then check me out, hopefully do a sweep if I am dialated enough. I'm not going to get my hopes up, though because I really haven't had any significant contractions that would dialate me anyway. Wish my luck.

I hadnt had any contractions with my babies, just BH which are said to do nothing each baby i have been dilated, fingers crossed you can have a sweep :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

After a different kind of day with Ruby yesterday she seems to have settled back to her normal. 

I was really expecting our first yo-yo night but she surprized us and did a good run. 

My gosh she feels heavier today, my shoulder is aching haha.


----------



## Twinklie12

Congrats Cangaroo!

Taylor is doing well with eating, just have to use a nipple shield. But she is almost back to her birth weight in a week so that works! She sleeps pretty good stretches at night too, 3-4 hours after she cluster feeds at night. My milk definitely came in and I have a great supply so far, I might have a fast let down as she chokes a bit sometimes and spits up a bit. I try to lean back to nurse her. 

I am feeling great post C section and my biggest concern is overdoing it since I feel so great. Life is good!


----------



## mwel8819

I have news! I went to the doctor yesterday and I had progressed 1/2 a cm to 1 1/2 cm's. She has scheduled a date to be induced on Sunday night if she doesn't come sooner. She says there is a possibility that she will come sooner though...like Friday or Saturday. I was having contractions last night and they were slightly painful...like a period pain...every 6-7 minutes all night. So maybe she will come tomorrow! Eeeekkk!


----------



## Rhapsodi

After 32 hours of stop and go labor. Isaac Matthew was born 11/25 @ 10:49pm weighing 7lbs 13 oz 21inches long.
I'll update more later.


----------



## mwel8819

Rhapsodi said:


> After 32 hours of stop and go labor. Isaac Matthew was born 11/25 @ 10:49pm weighing 7lbs 13 oz 21inches long.
> I'll update more later.

Congrats!!!! 32 hours....phewwww....


----------



## Selaphyna

congrats Rhapsodi and Cangaroo

Layla, you'd be surprised that he may not be as big as you think he will be. With DS1, I thought he was going to be at least 9lbs, especially since he was overdue. He ended up only being 7lbs 13.5oz when born.

Here's a couple pics of Eryk. First is from just shortly after being born, next is from Monday at his oxygen eval, and last is of my boys taking a nap taken just a little while ago. :)
 



Attached Files:







Eryk102914.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 8









1124160555.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 10









1126085735.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## cncem

mwel8819 said:


> I have news! I went to the doctor yesterday and I had progressed 1/2 a cm to 1 1/2 cm's. She has scheduled a date to be induced on Sunday night if she doesn't come sooner. She says there is a possibility that she will come sooner though...like Friday or Saturday. I was having contractions last night and they were slightly painful...like a period pain...every 6-7 minutes all night. So maybe she will come tomorrow! Eeeekkk!

Hope so!! GHood luck!! 

Congrats to all the new mommies and hang in there ladies that havnt had theirs yet :)


----------



## cncem

What handsome boys Sel!! Congrats again!


----------



## Selaphyna

I wish I had a better picture of the two of them together but Ry hates getting his picture taken (hence why it's one of them sleeping). Eryk is the spitting image of Ry. :) Which doesn't surprise me as Ry is a spitting image of his father.


----------



## cncem

Twinklie12 said:


> Congrats Cangaroo!
> 
> Taylor is doing well with eating, just have to use a nipple shield. But she is almost back to her birth weight in a week so that works! She sleeps pretty good stretches at night too, 3-4 hours after she cluster feeds at night. My milk definitely came in and I have a great supply so far, I might have a fast let down as she chokes a bit sometimes and spits up a bit. I try to lean back to nurse her.
> 
> I am feeling great post C section and my biggest concern is overdoing it since I feel so great. Life is good!

Congrats Twinklie if I didnt say it before. How many days has it been since the csec? It took me about a week to be almost 100%, I found that getting up and doing stuff really helped me. I'm still using the nipple shield too, mostly at night when I'm half asleep. I get her to latch great without it during the day when I'm wide awake. I'm working on weaning her but I'm not in a huge hurry. She doesn't seem to have nipple confusion, she'll take a paci, latch onto a nipple shield and my nipple. I'm really thankful for those nipple shields, they saved my bfing relationship.


----------



## apple_20

Congratulations to those who have had their babies!

Twinklie I have a fast let down and most feeds she chokes and has to come off! She then goes straight back on so that's great! My son would pull away at the let down then scream and refuse to latch again so we ended up expressing.

One tip is to let a little milk out before feeding if you are engorged (not too much as you probably don't need to boost supply/demand) I also have to make sure I have a muslin tucked into my bra as my letdown can be so fast that when she pulls off it's sprays everywhere (not so funny in public).


----------



## Missyann

Sweep went well today. I've been having more contractions since then, so I am hoping it's a good sign.


----------



## MarieMo7

Congrats on the new babies!!!
And to the new mommies - sounds like everything is going well for everyone too! How awesome. 

Reese is doing amazingly well. She latched on while still in the OR, and has been a nursing champ! After a hard time breastfeeding Chase, it's nice to have one who latches and eats so easily. Recovery is a bit tougher this time around, but I think that's my fault - I felt better, sooner, so I've been pushing myself too much, ending up in pain. Not good! I'm trying to take it easier today and so far so good!

Reese looks just like her big sister. It's uncanny. I can't get over it! She's also apparently got super hearing. She passed her hearing test in just over 2 minutes - the nurse who did the test said its the fastest she's ever seen, and most take about 15 minutes. Cool, right? Except she seriously jumps every time someone opens a door! Ugh!!!

Posted my birth story on that section of BnB, will post here in a second as well. Guys, I actually went into labor!!! Like for real labor, by myself! But...my body didn't like it, hence the c-section. Still, I'm glad I experienced it.


----------



## MarieMo7

Birth story:

Background: I was induced with my first daughter at 39+2. It wasn't for medical reasons - my first OB was on maternity leave and my replacement OB was about to go on a 2 week vacation, and I desperately wanted my doctor there. So we induced. We inserted cervadil at 5pm, started pitocin at 5am, and broke my water at 12pm. After all that, by 3pm I was dilated to 1.5cm - and only 0.5cm was done by my own body - the dr did a stretch to break my waters. Baby was still high, my body wasn't dilating or effacing, so I opted for a c-section. I don't regret her birth, but I do wonder what would've happened if I'd waited for her to come on her own. Would I have been able to deliver vaginally? My nurse told me that the OB mentioned to her that my pelvis seemed really small, and it's possible baby couldn't get through on her own. 

I wanted a VBAC with my second pregnancy. I wanted to give things more time to see if they would happen on their own. My doctor was fully supportive, though she warned me my chances were less than 50% given my history - she was honest but again, always supportive. We agreed to schedule a RCS for 41 weeks, in case baby didn't come on her own prior to that. 

At 40 weeks, she was still high, cervix was tightly closed, 50% effaced. Friday morning (40+2) I woke up at 3am to pee, and wiped away a large portion of my mucus plug tinged with old blood. I started having strong, painful contractions that day, though they were inconsistent and not incredibly frequent. I went for a walk, ran errands, bounced on my birthing ball...no change. 

Woke up at 2am Saturday (40+3) to really painful contractions. They were so bad I got out of bed and went to the living room and started timing. For 5 hours, they came every 7 minutes never closer than 6 minutes, never farther than 10 minutes. And then...they fizzled. Spent the rest of Saturday with inconsistent, sporadic contractions, still painful. Went to bed early, and had a great night's sleep. 

On Sunday (40+4) at around 11am, I went into labor again. Contractions were super hard and painful, and we're back to every 7-8 minutes. Again, though, they didn't get any closer together. They also didn't stop. I labored all night long. 

On Monday (40+5) I was still contracting. We had scheduled our RCS for that morning at 10am, with the option to push it back if I didn't feel ready. I'd made up my mind that if I had dilated reasonably, we'd wait and try for the VBAC. As it turns out - I had only dilated to 0.5cm. And once they hooked me up to monitors, they saw that baby's heart rate was dropping with every contraction! My nurse told me that if I wasn't coming in for a c-section, they'd have to try to get that to stop, or else I would have ended up with a section anyway!

So we kept our appointment, and delivered our beautiful baby girl on Monday, November 24 at 12:22pm, weighing 7lb 9oz and measuring 19.5 inches. Reese Maxine is perfect! Her head was a little bit come-shaped because of the long labor, and the doctor said the contractions had caused my uterus to be suuuuuper thin, but other than that, everything is perfect. She looks just like her big sister, which I am beyond excited about!

Tubes are officially cut/tied as well. We have two amazing girls - our family is complete!


----------



## Missyann

Having regular contractions, finally! 8-12 minutes for now and I'm hoping they don't fizzle out in the middle of the night.:happydance:


----------



## cncem

Congrats again!! And thank you for sharing your birth story, I'll have to get mine down now that I can look back at it fondly. Hope your recovering well and quickly!


----------



## Princesskell

Congratulations Rhapsodi and cangaroo xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Good luck missyann!

Love the birth story Mariemo. Glad your body gave it a try and glad she's here safe and sound. Looking forward to pics!

Glad everyone is putting on weight nicely. K is up to 11lb6!!!!!! He's nearly 5 weeks...my big chunk! All on breast milk aswell so I must have a good supply. I too have the fast let down and lots of choking and spraying milk!!
k had been diagnosed with silent reflux, so not as much sick as with F but he is a great deal more uncomfortable and he is now on infant gaviscon. I don't know if it's helped but it's a pain to give him. I'm trying a syringe but most end up down his bib :dohh: any advice?

Other than that life is good. 

Nearly December now, come on last November babies! Xxx


----------



## Cangaroo

My birth story is here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...ccessful-vbac-attempt-but-positive-story.html

Silent reflux: DD1 had reflux. I'm sure hers was due to tongue tie so it's worth getting checked for that. Gaviscon worked, but as you've noticed it's a nightmare to get into a breastfed baby! We switched to ranitidine, which worked wonders and is much easier to administer as it's tiny volumes. Good luck!


----------



## Princesskell

Cangaroo said:


> My birth story is here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...ccessful-vbac-attempt-but-positive-story.html
> 
> Silent reflux: DD1 had reflux. I'm sure hers was due to tongue tie so it's worth getting checked for that. Gaviscon worked, but as you've noticed it's a nightmare to get into a breastfed baby! We switched to ranitidine, which worked wonders and is much easier to administer as it's tiny volumes. Good luck!

Thank &#375;ou Cangaroo. How quickly did Gaviscon work? Good to know ranitidine is easier...they said that would come next! Dxx


----------



## Selaphyna

Missyann said:


> Having regular contractions, finally! 8-12 minutes for now and I'm hoping they don't fizzle out in the middle of the night.:happydance:

good luck missy :)


Eryk has been really fussy today. Not really sure why. Think he might be teething on top of going through a growth spurt. Wants to eat more than usual. Also can"t seem to put him down or he screams and cries. Very trying day.


----------



## salu_34

Olivia's put on a full pound since her first doctors appointment two weeks ago. Doctor said she is right on track with everything - which is great to hear !

She was a trooper last night at bath time and didn't even cry. We were very proud. 

She's been eating lots during the day, but still getting up every 2-3 hours to feed during the night. I'm going to try and give her a bottle before she goes down again and see if that keeps her full for longer. She's sleeping right now, so if she's predictable she'll be up within the hour or so and then I can try the formula and pray she sleeps longer tonight !


----------



## apple_20

It's very normal for babies this age to only go 2 hours at a time at night that exactly what my lo does.

With my first baby we tried all sorts to make him sleep longer including a formular feed before bed. Nothing working apart from just waiting for him to do it himself whèb he was ready. So good luck but don't be too dîssapointed if it doesn't work your baby is doing what's normal.


----------



## Cangaroo

Princesskell said:


> Cangaroo said:
> 
> 
> My birth story is here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...ccessful-vbac-attempt-but-positive-story.html
> 
> Silent reflux: DD1 had reflux. I'm sure hers was due to tongue tie so it's worth getting checked for that. Gaviscon worked, but as you've noticed it's a nightmare to get into a breastfed baby! We switched to ranitidine, which worked wonders and is much easier to administer as it's tiny volumes. Good luck!
> 
> Thank &#375;ou Cangaroo. How quickly did Gaviscon work? Good to know ranitidine is easier...they said that would come next! DxxClick to expand...

The Gaviscon was pretty much instant relief for her, which confirmed it was reflux. She'd scream for ages, scream about being given Gaviscon but then settle as soon as it was in and be obviously more comfortable. If you're getting Gaviscon in and it's not helping, it's probably not reflux.

We had a good first night home due to planned co-sleeping following safest practice guidelines. DD2 fed frequently, but I didn't have to wake fully. She's feeding amazingly, and already had transitional stool yesterday at 1 day old.


----------



## Missyann

Mattison Michael was born at 2am, November 28. 7lbs10, 22 inches long. I was in labor for 24 hours and then pushed for another 3. He was sunny side up and I'm glad I didn't know that until afterwards. I'll post my birth story when I've had a little more sleep.


----------



## Selaphyna

Congrats Missyann! :)


----------



## Laylagirl

Congrats missy!


----------



## MarieMo7

Congrats Missy!!!


----------



## Princesskell

Congrats missy :hugs:
Thanks Cangaroo. Some doses i have seen some relief with him, but some i just don't think I've got enough in? It just ends up all down his chin :dohh:


----------



## Cangaroo

It's so hard to get the gaviscon in. I'd go and ask to try ranitidine. Good luck!

We're doing very well. Came home last night. DD1 is being very grown up and loves her sister so much. DD2 is feeding amazingly and my milk is already in. She does have a tongue tie which is causing a slightly shallow latch and giving me some very slight soreness, but we're seeing a lactation consultant on Monday who will probably snip it. I worry about long term problems e.g. reflux like DD1 had if we leave it.

Hope the other new mums and babies are well!


----------



## Missyann

Here is the link to my birth story. We are all recovering at home and enjoying this time with our boy. :thumbup:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/birth-stories-announcements/2260707-sunny-side-up-delivery-first-time-mom.html


----------



## Laylagirl

Well ladies.....looks like my little one is NOT going to be a november sparkler... Im very depressed hes not here yet and frustrated as well. I have lots of anxiety now, and Im not even sure I can handle a newborn. i was all set to have him and now im just scared that i have more on my hands than I can handle. So im scared and anxious at the same time. Im looking forward to having him, but the further passed I go, the anxiety keeps building. So I dont really know how i feel at the moment, other than that. So many things are going through my head...


----------



## Missyann

Laylagirl said:


> Well ladies.....looks like my little one is NOT going to be a november sparkler... Im very depressed hes not here yet and frustrated as well. I have lots of anxiety now, and Im not even sure I can handle a newborn. i was all set to have him and now im just scared that i have more on my hands than I can handle. So im scared and anxious at the same time. Im looking forward to having him, but the further passed I go, the anxiety keeps building. So I dont really know how i feel at the moment, other than that. So many things are going through my head...

Hang in there. I know how you're feeling. I was crying the morning of my 41 week appointment (and pretty much a little bit each day since I passed my due date), anxious that I was just not going to go into labor. It was a membrane sweep that did it for me eventually, but they couldn't have even tried that until 41 weeks anyway since I wasn't dialated much before that.


----------



## salu_34

Laylagirl said:


> Well ladies.....looks like my little one is NOT going to be a november sparkler... Im very depressed hes not here yet and frustrated as well. I have lots of anxiety now, and Im not even sure I can handle a newborn. i was all set to have him and now im just scared that i have more on my hands than I can handle. So im scared and anxious at the same time. Im looking forward to having him, but the further passed I go, the anxiety keeps building. So I dont really know how i feel at the moment, other than that. So many things are going through my head...

I sometimes wonder how I'm handling a newborn. I have my little emotional moments here and there. I had a big cry last night in the shower because I was frustrated that all Olivia did yesterday was sleep cry and eat. But I just keep telling myself it's only for a short time andI love her to bits no matter how tired she is making me ! 
It's all worth it in the end when you get to hold them I your arms :)


----------



## mwel8819

Laylagirl said:


> Well ladies.....looks like my little one is NOT going to be a november sparkler... Im very depressed hes not here yet and frustrated as well. I have lots of anxiety now, and Im not even sure I can handle a newborn. i was all set to have him and now im just scared that i have more on my hands than I can handle. So im scared and anxious at the same time. Im looking forward to having him, but the further passed I go, the anxiety keeps building. So I dont really know how i feel at the moment, other than that. So many things are going through my head...

Right there with ya. Looking like she will be a Dec baby. Hey at least the birthstone is prettier. ;) I've been having contractions all day and even took a bath trying to see if they were false and I'm still having them... That was at 2 pm... It's now 6 and they aren't getting worse. :(


----------



## Selaphyna

sending lots of labor vibes to those ladies who are still waiting.

I feel for you. I went overdue with my first. Induced at 41 weeks, and I remember being so miserable those last few weeks. We tried everything to get labor started (ex and I dtd, mom and I went to the mall and walked every night), nothing worked other than make my induction much easier on me (meaning I was already dilated and what not).


----------



## Princesskell

Sorry people are feeling overwhelmed.
Good luck with labours to come :hugs:

Salu you are so right, this stage flies by so quick. The next stage has its bad points as well but I always missed the newborn days. It's tough though, the lack of sleep is like torture some days.

Missy thank you for the birth story...well done you xxx


----------



## Anaconda

I feel like everyone are having there babies, even those due in December and i'm over here like, yeah, still pregnant. 41 weeks tomorrow and absolutely no signs of this baby coming. Sad thing to, I'm being induced tomorrow BUT since so many babies are being born, if their busy I have to wait. Boo!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

You ladies are not alone on still being pregnant. My due date is today, and I am not dilated at all. I am scheduled for an induction on Tuesday, and I know I am in for a long wait, unless I somehow miraculously dilate some in the next two days.


----------



## Laylagirl

I was a little over 2 cm at my appointment last Monday.. But I had been at a two since 37 weeks... I was tempted to try castor oil but I'm positive that won't work either.. I hate my body.


----------



## Pussy Galore

Missyann said:


> Mattison Michael was born at 2am, November 28. 7lbs10, 22 inches long. I was in labor for 24 hours and then pushed for another 3. He was sunny side up and I'm glad I didn't know that until afterwards. I'll post my birth story when I've had a little more sleep.

Congrats Missy and good luck to those still waiting &#128513;

I am glad I am not the only one struggling with the lack of sleep! Freya is so lively at night :wacko:


----------



## Anaconda

I'd rather be not dialated or even at a 2... Every weeks I've dialted a cm more. Friday I was a 4 but I haven't even cramped up for more then an hour! Its so frustrating!! Laylagirl hopefully soon for you!!


----------



## salu_34

Pussy Galore said:


> Missyann said:
> 
> 
> Mattison Michael was born at 2am, November 28. 7lbs10, 22 inches long. I was in labor for 24 hours and then pushed for another 3. He was sunny side up and I'm glad I didn't know that until afterwards. I'll post my birth story when I've had a little more sleep.
> 
> Congrats Missy and good luck to those still waiting &#55357;&#56833;
> 
> I am glad I am not the only one struggling with the lack of sleep! Freya is so lively at night :wacko:Click to expand...

We were at a first birthday party for my best friends daughter yestetday and Olivia slept the entire time. Needless to say she was up a lot during the night. Plus today she's been really cranky, she may be going through a growth spurt ? She'll be 3 weeks on Tuesday ... hard to believe.


----------



## mandaa1220

I'm sorry to those of you who are still pregnant and struggling... sending lots of labor dust your way!! There's an end in sight, even though it may not feel that way right now.

Kyle will be 3 weeks on Tuesday as well - Salu, our babies must've been born the same day! Overall, he's been pretty good. I'm just trying to adjust to the broken sleep at night. He'll usually sleep 2-3 hours at a time, wake up to eat and then go back to sleep... sometimes he'll go right down and others he'll stay up for an hour. The most he's slept is about 4 hours at a time. I look forward to the days when he sleeps longer stretches!


----------



## salu_34

mandaa1220 said:


> I'm sorry to those of you who are still pregnant and struggling... sending lots of labor dust your way!! There's an end in sight, even though it may not feel that way right now.
> 
> Kyle will be 3 weeks on Tuesday as well - Salu, our babies must've been born the same day! Overall, he's been pretty good. I'm just trying to adjust to the broken sleep at night. He'll usually sleep 2-3 hours at a time, wake up to eat and then go back to sleep... sometimes he'll go right down and others he'll stay up for an hour. The most he's slept is about 4 hours at a time. I look forward to the days when he sleeps longer stretches!

4:20am Nov 11 :)
Olivia's slept for about 3-4 hour stretches at times as well during the night. Will feed and be awake for a bit then fall back a sleep. 
I'm kind of mad at myself because i started co-sleeping right away, which makes it hard for me to get a good night's sleep. I'm trying to get her to sleep in her bassinet during the night, it's just hard sometimes !


----------



## mandaa1220

salu_34 said:


> mandaa1220 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to those of you who are still pregnant and struggling... sending lots of labor dust your way!! There's an end in sight, even though it may not feel that way right now.
> 
> Kyle will be 3 weeks on Tuesday as well - Salu, our babies must've been born the same day! Overall, he's been pretty good. I'm just trying to adjust to the broken sleep at night. He'll usually sleep 2-3 hours at a time, wake up to eat and then go back to sleep... sometimes he'll go right down and others he'll stay up for an hour. The most he's slept is about 4 hours at a time. I look forward to the days when he sleeps longer stretches!
> 
> 4:20am Nov 11 :)
> Olivia's slept for about 3-4 hour stretches at times as well during the night. Will feed and be awake for a bit then fall back a sleep.
> I'm kind of mad at myself because i started co-sleeping right away, which makes it hard for me to get a good night's sleep. I'm trying to get her to sleep in her bassinet during the night, it's just hard sometimes !Click to expand...

Yup, we're 2:45pm on November 11th!


----------



## MissyLissy

I haven't slept more than a two hour stretch at a time for the last month. Tonight has been particularly bad- both trading off not sleeping all night. It's extra bad because DH goes back to work in the morning and I'm trying to let him sleep so I'm dealing with the brunt of it. :wacko:


----------



## busytulip

Sending labor dust/vibes to those still anxiously awaiting the arrival of their LO's.

Sleep is a precious commodity around here as well. My older kids were home for the holidays which was lovely because I had the opportunity to sleep in. And thanks to my husband being home for an extended weekend I was able to sneak in a few extra naps. My home isn't nearly as tidy as I would like but they are only little for a little while right?

Jolie is 4 weeks old today, her check-up isn't until Wednesday though. Breastfeeding has been a challenge. She has food sensitivities and although I started the elimination diet we have had a few rough days. There was a day last week where she would not sleep more than 10-15 minutes and cry to be fed the rest of the time; but then her tummy would hurt and she'd dry heave and vomit violently. That night I just broke down and cried over her. Thankfully my husband has been really supportive. I had forgotten how tired and emotional you are as the mom of a newborn. 

So I just want to say hang in there to anyone else hitting little bumps in the road, it's okay to have a little cry. As well as say that I am thankful to be able to share in this journey with you ladies, it is helpful to have such great support. :flower:

Here is a sweet pic of Jolie after yesterdays bath (3 weeks 6 days)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5878.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Princesskell

busytulip said:


> Sending labor dust/vibes to those still anxiously awaiting the arrival of their LO's.
> 
> Sleep is a precious commodity around here as well. My older kids were home for the holidays which was lovely because I had the opportunity to sleep in. And thanks to my husband being home for an extended weekend I was able to sneak in a few extra naps. My home isn't nearly as tidy as I would like but they are only little for a little while right?
> 
> Jolie is 4 weeks old today, her check-up isn't until Wednesday though. Breastfeeding has been a challenge. She has food sensitivities and although I started the elimination diet we have had a few rough days. There was a day last week where she would not sleep more than 10-15 minutes and cry to be fed the rest of the time; but then her tummy would hurt and she'd dry heave and vomit violently. That night I just broke down and cried over her. Thankfully my husband has been really supportive. I had forgotten how tired and emotional you are as the mom of a newborn.
> 
> So I just want to say hang in there to anyone else hitting little bumps in the road, it's okay to have a little cry. As well as say that I am thankful to be able to share in this journey with you ladies, it is helpful to have such great support. :flower:
> 
> Here is a sweet pic of Jolie after yesterdays bath (3 weeks 6 days)

Thanks for reminding us how a clean house is not that important and how this early bit is hard but worth it! :hugs:
Jolie is adorable xxxx


----------



## Laylagirl

Just saw midwife and she stretched my cervix a little...so I'm hoping things go well in the next 24 hours... No more November sparkler, but as long as he's here healthy...


----------



## Princesskell

Good luck laylagirl. Are you feeling any less worried?

Come on all you December duckies xxx


----------



## apple_20

I had a rough day yesterday I have mastitis wguch means very sore breast and flu like symptoms. And a toddler and a newborn that wouldn't stop screaming because she wanted to be walked around and I felt I would fall over if i did - tears of frustration.

We still only do 2 hour sleeps at night had a couple if three hours but not tonight. Still feeling rough on antibiotics. 

Sorry about the rant but I just don't see how I can do it all sgain in a few hours!


----------



## eyemom

Here's a tmi question sorry.

Spoiler
Wednesday will be 4 weeks pp. Lochia is almost gone but has stayed red the entire time. Gonna email the nurse in the morning, but wondered if this was totally weird or concerning....


----------



## salu_34

apple_20 said:


> I had a rough day yesterday I have mastitis wguch means very sore breast and flu like symptoms. And a toddler and a newborn that wouldn't stop screaming because she wanted to be walked around and I felt I would fall over if i did - tears of frustration.
> 
> We still only do 2 hour sleeps at night had a couple if three hours but not tonight. Still feeling rough on antibiotics.
> 
> Sorry about the rant but I just don't see how I can do it all sgain in a few hours!

Olivia was up from 1 am until 5am last night. Fed and thought she was down but woke up. I had a meltdown and OH took her and she fell right asleep. Honestly made me feel like I couldn't do anything.


----------



## Missyann

Here's a pic of Mattison at 4 days old. We had our 3-day checkup with the home visit nurse yesterday and he only lost 7% of his body weight since birth, which is good, because the newborn clothes we have barely fit him as it is since he's tall and skinny.

OH is going into work for part of the day today, so this will be my first time alone with him for an extended period of time. Wish us luck.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Laylagirl

Missyann said:


> Here's a pic of Mattison at 4 days old. We had our 3-day checkup with the home visit nurse yesterday and he only lost 7% of his body weight since birth, which is good, because the newborn clothes we have barely fit him as it is since he's tall and skinny.
> 
> OH is going into work for part of the day today, so this will be my first time alone with him for an extended period of time. Wish us luck.

Awwww he's adorable!


----------



## Laylagirl

Princesskell said:


> Good luck laylagirl. Are you feeling any less worried?
> 
> Come on all you December duckies xxx

I'm really anxious over here because it's super painful doing anything..my body is just too tired now. TMI, but I had very loose bowels for a couple days which resulted In a very painful hemoroid so just walking hurts... 
I'm very tired now. The stretch didn't work and baby isn't moving so much. I'm on my way to dr this morning because they scheduled a nst. But my induction is scheduled for Friday night at 8 pm. I just wish he would come on his own... Feeling lots of tightness in my belly, but nothing painful. Just uncomfortable so I doubt they're doing anything for me. Midwide yesterday said I was 3.5 cm and they keep you if you're at 4 but only I'd you're contracting... So let's see how things go this morning..


----------



## Leinzlove

Hope those December babies don't keep you waiting another moment.


----------



## Missyann

Laylagirl said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> Good luck laylagirl. Are you feeling any less worried?
> 
> Come on all you December duckies xxx
> 
> I'm really anxious over here because it's super painful doing anything..my body is just too tired now. TMI, but I had very loose bowels for a couple days which resulted In a very painful hemoroid so just walking hurts...
> I'm very tired now. The stretch didn't work and baby isn't moving so much. I'm on my way to dr this morning because they scheduled a nst. But my induction is scheduled for Friday night at 8 pm. I just wish he would come on his own... Feeling lots of tightness in my belly, but nothing painful. Just uncomfortable so I doubt they're doing anything for me. Midwide yesterday said I was 3.5 cm and they keep you if you're at 4 but only I'd you're contracting... So let's see how things go this morning..Click to expand...

Good luck! Remember that all this anxiety, while hard to avoid, will be forgotten the moment you first hold your baby. And you will be holding him soon.


----------



## Princesskell

apple_20 said:


> I had a rough day yesterday I have mastitis wguch means very sore breast and flu like symptoms. And a toddler and a newborn that wouldn't stop screaming because she wanted to be walked around and I felt I would fall over if i did - tears of frustration.
> 
> We still only do 2 hour sleeps at night had a couple if three hours but not tonight. Still feeling rough on antibiotics.
> 
> Sorry about the rant but I just don't see how I can do it all sgain in a few hours!

Big hugs honey.
Mastitis is a b**ch...hope it's better soon.
I hope your nights get better soon, we are still not much better than 2 hours most nights. Xxx


eyemom said:


> Here's a tmi question sorry.
> 
> Spoiler
> Wednesday will be 4 weeks pp. Lochia is almost gone but has stayed red the entire time. Gonna email the nurse in the morning, but wondered if this was totally weird or concerning....



Spoiler
with F I bled bright red for 8 weeks, this time it's almost gone 5.5 weeks pp. get it checked out if you are worried? Xxx



salu_34 said:


> apple_20 said:
> 
> 
> I had a rough day yesterday I have mastitis wguch means very sore breast and flu like symptoms. And a toddler and a newborn that wouldn't stop screaming because she wanted to be walked around and I felt I would fall over if i did - tears of frustration.
> 
> We still only do 2 hour sleeps at night had a couple if three hours but not tonight. Still feeling rough on antibiotics.
> 
> Sorry about the rant but I just don't see how I can do it all sgain in a few hours!
> 
> Olivia was up from 1 am until 5am last night. Fed and thought she was down but woke up. I had a meltdown and OH took her and she fell right asleep. Honestly made me feel like I couldn't do anything.Click to expand...

oh gosh, everything's so hard in those early hours aren't they? Sorry for your rough night. She will have settled for dh because he came in all relaxed and she will have sensed it? Sucks after you did all the hard work for 4 hours. Hope tonight is better xxx


Missyann said:


> Here's a pic of Mattison at 4 days old. We had our 3-day checkup with the home visit nurse yesterday and he only lost 7% of his body weight since birth, which is good, because the newborn clothes we have barely fit him as it is since he's tall and skinny.
> 
> OH is going into work for part of the day today, so this will be my first time alone with him for an extended period of time. Wish us luck.

 eeeeeeek he's so cute. Good luck today xxx



Laylagirl said:


> Princesskell said:
> 
> 
> Good luck laylagirl. Are you feeling any less worried?
> 
> Come on all you December duckies xxx
> 
> I'm really anxious over here because it's super painful doing anything..my body is just too tired now. TMI, but I had very loose bowels for a couple days which resulted In a very painful hemoroid so just walking hurts...
> I'm very tired now. The stretch didn't work and baby isn't moving so much. I'm on my way to dr this morning because they scheduled a nst. But my induction is scheduled for Friday night at 8 pm. I just wish he would come on his own... Feeling lots of tightness in my belly, but nothing painful. Just uncomfortable so I doubt they're doing anything for me. Midwide yesterday said I was 3.5 cm and they keep you if you're at 4 but only I'd you're contracting... So let's see how things go this morning..Click to expand...

good luck today xxx


----------



## Rhapsodi

So I thought I'd share my birth story.

Sunday 11/23 (40+6) I had contractions on and off all day. Around 10:30pm they got to be very painful and were every 30mins. Needless to say I didn't sleep well at all. 
Monday 11/24 (41weeks) contractions stopped around 7:30am. I had an ultrasound and NST scheduled for a little later in the am. It was snowing that morning and when DH left for work he knew I was worried I'd make it to the appointment since I was still having contractions. He got to work and decided to turn around because it was slick and he didn't want me driving in that. It was going to cut it close but I said I'd wait for him. 8:30 comes and he still wasn't home so I called the clinic to warn them I'd be late. A few minutes later he called telling me he got stuck in the ditch! So I had to go get him. So off I went. I found him (he was sideways with the front and rear end stuck and the middle had no ground underneath as it was a low ditch, I about split a rib because of the irony). We made it to the clinic. Another couple came in talking about someone who got stuck in the snow going 35mph and I lost it, I started laughing histarically! 
Anyways during the NST my mw said well your definitely not in labor as I had 0 contractions during the test. She did say to go deal with the car, then rest, as if I was up all night the night before it's a good sign and maybe she'd see me Tuesday! (She was on all Tuesday. I was scheduled for an induction Wednesday anyways.) So home we went, got the car out, no damage thankfully. But it definietly taught my DH to SLOW down (and not be so cokie). We decided to go out for lunch for one last hurrah before baby. Then went home to try to rest.

By 3p contractions started again. By 8p I was having to stop and breath through them so I knew that was it! They were still only 15mins apart, but intense. At 10p I called the hospital they said to wait (they were 8mins apart) until they were 5mins apart and to try to take a bath and call back in 2 hrs. 

So I told DH to get our older boys stuff packed, lunches made, backpacks packed, etc. I went and took a bath. It felt great! Contractions eased a little in the tub. But once I got out they were nearly constant and all I could do was be on all 4s. I called the clinic back attempted to talk but couldn't so DH did. They said ok come in. So we went woke up our boys took them to the friends house and headed in. 

We got to the birth center around 1am. By then the contractions were going in spurts 9mins then 2mins then 1min apart. All very intense. Mostly in my back. They checked me I was 4/5 cm 75%effaced. Yay I thought. They checked 2hrs later I was the same! So the dr said I should go home. The nurse however fought for me as she saw how uncomfortable I was. Not to mention we live 20mins away in the country and roads were terrible. So she called the midwife who fought for us too. She was more concerned about the GBS positive. So she and the dr checked me another 2hrs later which ended up being at 6:30am I was 5cm 90% effaced and a 0 station so she said that was enough to admit me. 

At that point I had been up for a full 24 hours but more like 48hrs due to little sleep the night before. So I asked for something to help me sleep. They gave me Demerol and another anti anxiety med to help me relax. I definietly relaxed but couldn't sleep through the pain and the Demerol only worked for 30-45mins! So I decided to go back to the birth ball. My midwife came in around 8am and checked me, no change! So I labored on the birth ball, later in the water, having DH use a massager on my back during contractions (which helped a lot!) around 2p I asked to get checked again because I didn't think I had any change and contractions seemed to be fizzling. So again no change! So midwife decided pintocin was next. I was due for more antibiotics so I had that first then at 3p they started pintocin and I asked for pain relief again to help me sleep. So they tried fetenol. Fetonal did nothing! And the pintocin made everything worse! Around 5 I asked for an epidural. I tried to. Avoid it but I was didn't want to try anything else and not have it work. I was worried my exhaustion was stalling things too. My midwife said she'd talk me out of it since she knew I really didn't want it but I didn't see any way out so by 5:30 it was in! At 7 she checked me again still NO CHANGE! So she broke my water. There was some meconium so again another change! No immediate skin to skin. By 9:20 I could tell it was time to push. Mw checked and I was 10 with baby right there! So pushing started. And so did the heartburn/nausea which started the vomiting. Thankfully a little anti nausea meds and I was fine. 
Isaac Matthew was born at 10:49pm 7lbs 13oz 
My DH stood in amazement for minutes counting fingers/toes and just soaking it all in before he could tell me it was a boy. 

So I had 32hrs of labor, 3.5 of active labor (7p) and 1hr 20min of pushing 

We are totally in love! I can't believe he's a week old! He is a really good baby. Not a big fusser. He might have an eye condition but they are monitoring it and we don't go back for another month. 

Hope everyone is doing well. And those still waiting have their LOs soon!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Missyann

Thanks for sharing your story, Rhapsodi. Your baby is beautiful!


----------



## Laylagirl

Finally at the hospital! Not leaving without my little one!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Coraline Faye was born tonight at 8 pounds 12 ounces, 21 1/2 inches long after being induced and being in labor for 24 hours!


----------



## Missyann

Good luck, Laylagirl.

Congrats, Lovetoteach. Looking forward to reading your birth story.


----------



## apple_20

Congrats love to teach. My fingers are crossed Laylagirl!


Antibiotics are making me feel much better only problem is my right breast still has the blockage and it's reduced my milk a lot! Luckily going into my left after seems to satisfy her but as someone who's always had oversupply its disconcerting!

So warning to anyone bf mastitis gets worse very quickly and you should treat it straight away it went from a breast pain on one side Sunday eve to a fever chills and all flu symptoms by Monday day-scary


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks rhapsodi, that's a great birth story xxx

Good luck laylagirl! Xxx

Congratulations lovetoteach xxx

Thanks for the warning apple...get better soon xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Lovetoteach was Coraline born on the 2nd where you are? Xxx


----------



## eyemom

Apple I feel for you. With dd1, I came down with symptoms very suddenly the weekend before my 6 week postpartum exam. I was at my parents house feeling fine, then suddenly I had a fever, chills, an achy boob, and a generally miserable feeling. I nursed often, used a heating pad, massaged I think, and treated the fever with meds, and I got lucky...symptoms went away on their own. When I saw my ob, I told her about it, and she could still see the red streak on my breast. She said let her know if I had any more trouble, but I was lucky and everything stayed fine. (To anyone else though, I would not recommend waiting it out, it just happened to be off hours when this happened and I knew I'd be seeing my Dr soon.)

I did have a plugged duct a few months later. Just one section of boob became engorged and I thought I'd never get it to drain. It was so sore. I tried all kinds of things like you can read online. What finally worked for me though was using a heating pad right before she ate and then nursing like so: put baby on her back on the floor. Hover over baby to feed her (I guess for gravity to help) with her chin lined up with the blockage. I'm not sure how well it'd work with a newborn because mine was bigger at that point. She was also sleeping through the night, so I did that first thing in the morning when she was hungry and likely suck really strongly. I felt like having her chin over the blockage was the biggest help though. There was a stinging sensation as she relieved the plug, and it remained achy after for a while, but finally it was softer instead of rock hard in that section! 

I hope you're feeling 100% soon! Or as close as possible when you have a newborn!


----------



## Laylagirl

Thank you ladies! I've been here complaining for days! 
My handsome Hector was born December 2 @ 11:19 pm weighing a whopping 8lb 6oz and 21 in long! He's my big boy! I'm so happy! No tears, and after about 2 hours of sleep in about 24 hours, I don't feel half bad! I can walk around and use the bathroom and just hope the post partum process goes smooth! No drugs for pain at all! So I'm really proud of myself! I love looking at my little man! And I'm happy that he made his debut on the 2nd because my daughters birthday is December 3rd! So now they get their own days! So happy and thank you all so much for your support!


----------



## Missyann

Congratulations, Laylagirl. I'm glad it went well.


----------



## apple_20

Congrats Laylagirl!


----------



## busytulip

Congrats Lovetoteach and Laylagirl!! Can't wait to see pics!

Rhapsodi-he is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing your birth story, I do not envy your long labor.

Apple- praying you feel better very soon.


----------



## Pussy Galore

Congrats Lovetoteach and Laylagirl :happydance:


----------



## Selaphyna

Congrats ladies! :)

Finally got around to adding photos from DF's phone and my phone to my computer. Realized as I was trying to add photos' to my parenting journal that photos from DF's phone are too large. But here are a couple of Eryk.

You can go here to see more, and add me to facebook if you'd like. That's where I had to upload DF's photos.
 



Attached Files:







1128141441.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 4









1126135630.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 4









1128155417.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Princesskell

Congratulations laylagirl, your waiting is over! Cute name xxx


----------



## Missyann

He's adorable, Selaphyna.


----------



## DragonflyWing

Sorry I haven't had a spare moment to check in since having Anson...he does most of his cluster feeding in the middle of the night, which wouldn't be so bad except I can't nap with him during the day because of the twins. *sigh* not much sleep for Mama.

Did anyone else swell up majorly a few days after giving birth? The day we came home from the hospital, I got on the scale and was horrified to see that I had GAINED 8 pounds rather than losing anything after the birth. I couldn't figure out how I had an almost 8 pound baby and managed to gain weight rather than lose it, but then a day or two later, my feet and ankles puffed up like crazy, and I realized I was retaining a ton of fluid.

In the last 12 days, I've lost 30 pounds, which brings me to 32 pounds below my pre-pregnancy weight (I lost 10 pounds while I was pregnant). I hadn't realized how swollen my face was until it started to go down and I hardly even recognized myself in the mirror!

Congrats on all the new babies! Can't wait to sit down and catch up on the thread.


----------



## cncem

Laylagirl, I'm sorry I didn't have a chance to say it yesterday but Congrats!!!! I bet he was so worth the wait, but I know your glad the wait is over. I'm so happy for you!

And congrats Lovetoteach!!

Yes Dragonflywing I swole up too after birth until about a week post partum. I lost about 25 pounds that first week, but it was all fluid and baby stuff. I didn't recognize myself in the mirror either after all the swelling went down. 

What a handsome little man Sel! I'll have to post some pics of Macie. I can't believe she'll be a month old on Saturday, wow that went by so fast. I took her to the doc for the first time today. The doc said she is so healthy and beautiful. She weighs 9 pounds now and is in the 50th percentile for weight and 75th percentile for length. I'm so happy that we are successfully breastfeeding and cloth diapering, I love it by the way. Cloth diapering is just as easy as using disposables and doing an extra load of laundry every other day. And they are so cute! And good for the baby and the environment, not to mention good for hubby's wallet. Anyways, I'm so lucky Macie is such a good baby, very laid back, not fussy at all, never cry's much (unless I'm changing her) sleeps pretty good. She's down about 9, up at midnight for a quick snack and a clean diaper then down from 12:30 till about 4, another feed and diaper and she sleeps till about 7. I couldn't be happier. More good news, I'm back down to my pre preg weight. Wore my pre preg jeans today and I feel so good. I'm going to go find some pics of her now.


----------



## cncem

Here are some pics. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







10436187_10205471087481847_2389694774245060387_n.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 7









10440872_10205527455171004_1345812165164109376_n.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 7









10444020_10205477360478668_3973435649290716123_n.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## cncem

Mattison is so cute Missy, congrats!!


----------



## salu_34

Great pics :) and congrats to the new mommys. It's hard to believe that Olivia will be one month next Thursday. I honestly have no clue where that month has gone ! 

We've been practicing tummy time with her, just to get her comfortable with it. She's also been staying up longer during the days now ... which I'm not use to yet lol. Night time is getting better. She still won't sleep j her bassinet late at night, so she sleeps between myself and OH. 

I'll have to post some pics of her when I get to me computer.


----------



## Princesskell

Sounds perfect cncem and she's so beautiful xxx

Glad Olivia is sleeping better Salu xxx


----------



## Missyann

Macie is so cute and I love all that hair. 

Hard to believe that some of the babies are already a month old. My boy will be 1 week in a few hours. He's been so good and BFs like a champ. OH's parents got here tonight, so it will be nice to have some help for a few days.


----------



## Selaphyna

cncem, she is adorable. so much hair.

missy, mattison is too cute.

Little guy had to go to the doctor today. Has a possible blocked tear duct in his right eye. It wasn't really bothering him, somewhat fussy though. We have ointment for it now, and so far after two dosages, it looks so much better. He weighs 6lbs 1oz, so gained 8oz in the last 10 days.


----------



## busytulip

cncem- she is a doll! 

Selaphyna- my little ones tear ducts were blocked as well and I was told to gently massage with a q-tip

Dragonfly- sorry about the cluster feedings, you must be exhausted. Hopefully it is a short-lived growth spurt and you are able to get some rest. I also became really swollen after birth, mostly in my legs and face. It improved by 3wks PP and I have now lost all my baby weight and then some.

My chubby cheeked girl weighed in at 10lbs. 5 oz. and was 22 in. long at her 1 month appt. this past Wed. She is cooing and starting to smile-it is so sweet. Here is a quick pic
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5931b.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## apple_20

Yep my baby is already over a month old! Goes so fast.


Busy tulip she's lovely


----------



## MarieMo7

Congrats ladies on all the new babies! Can't believe November is now actually over - and can't believe some of your babes are a month old now! WOW!

We took Reese to the doctor today for a checkup - she's 11 days old and back above birth weight (7lb 11.5oz, born at 7lb9oz, left hospital at 3 days at 6lb14oz), and grew 1.5 inches! She's nursing like an absolute champ - which is such a relief because Chase had a lot of issues with nursing early on, and it didn't get "easy" until she was 9 weeks old, when we were able to drop the nipple shield. I'm so glad we don't have those issues with Reese! She's a pretty good baby - doesn't cry often, but she's LOUD when she does! Sleep is pretty decent, for a newborn anyway...but she is SO GASSY! She doesn't burp easy...I try after every feed, switching positions, and I can't get her to burp 90% of the time. Frustrating, because she gets gassy and wakes herself up trying to fart. Poor girl :(

Here's a pic of my girls, wearing matching outfits yesterday. Big sister is a huge fan, she adores Reese!!!


----------



## Missyann

MarieMo, what an adorable pic of your girls. Glad feeding is going well with her.

We just had our boy circumcised today, so I am hoping that he gets through the next couple of days okay. He also got weighed at the clinic and at 1 week, he's passed his birth weight and is up to 8 lbs. To say the least, BF is going well. He's looking less like an old man and more like a baby now.


----------



## Princesskell

Mariemo what a sweet picture! Xxx
Missyann hope your little up is ok. Xxx

K is 6 weeks old today! He's such a little chunk, weighing 11lb6 last Tuesday. He's going 2-4 hours between feeds and still sleeping a lot in between.
He is a little smiler and beams every time we touch his nose! He loves his big sister and sleeping on mummy's chest!
We have progressed from gaviscon to ranitidine for his reflux and it's much easier to dose.
He is generally an easy baby and apart from hating his car seat doesn't cry too much.
He's changing so much each day and starting to lose his hair from the top of his head!!


----------



## salu_34

Olivia has issues with burping and gas lately as well. We usually know when she's crying that she needs to fart or burp. I feel so bad when she can't :( I just try and talk her through it.

It'd hard to believe that on Thursday she'll be one month. It's hard to think of life without her now.

Here are some pics of her - she's changed so much since she was born !


----------



## DissySunshine

Kella Marie is one month old now, and I can't believe it! She's out of newborn clothing and diapers. She eats about 3oz every 2 hours, but sometimes up to 5 in the evening (she's a chunk!). I have no way of measuring her weight until her wellness check on the 15th. She still wakes up every 2 hours at night, and stays awake for about an hour each time...makes nights really hard, and sleeping even harder. BUT she's adorable and loves to laugh and growl and cuddle, so that more than makes up for the sleep depravation. She still has a slight dent in the side of her head, so that's concerning me a bit, but the Dr. said it should sort itself out and it doesn't seem to cause her discomfort. DH is over the moon with her, and it makes me love him even more when I see him with her. :cloud9:

Also, for comparison's sake, I've attached a photo of her daddy at the same age. She looks SO much like him!
 



Attached Files:







10349193_10152900959023828_5175569514426489526_n.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 9









10671386_10204204764457911_7731319059866005537_n-1.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 8









10553367_10152882810498828_1085127928257806568_n.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 7









10644829_10152751936488828_1754917434992934299_n.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Princesskell

Awwww dissy she does look like daddy! Xxx


----------



## Missyann

Salu, looks like you caught come great moments in these pics.

I agree, Dissy, she does look like her daddy.

I'm still having a hard time figuring out who my boy looks like. I don't have many pics of myself at that age, and I have none of the donor.

Mattison seems to be doing well after the circumcision and the BF schedule has not been interrupted. He cluster feeds in the evening in prep for a 3 hour sleeping stretch at night. Now that I've figured this out, I'm sure he will hit a growth spurt and the schedule will get thrown off. 

Unfortunately, the pants he was wearing yesterday were too tight in the waist and irritated the umbilical stump. Just trying to keep it dry now and hope the skin doesn't turn red around it.

And here is a series of facial expressions I caught this morning. Can't wait until he smiles for real.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Selaphyna

Dissy, she looks so much like your DH.

Missy, such cute faces. 

I wish I could get pics of Eryk smiling but the little stinker is so quick with them. He's actually starting to do it socially, but its rare. Most of the time it's gas related.

Here is some pics of DF....he's gonna kill me if he sees them on here, lol, though he knows they were posted on FB years ago. The one of us together is from March of 2008, right after we started dating. The one by himself is from that same year, but I can't remember if it was before or after we started dating. Too bad I have no baby pictures of him though because it be interesting to see how much they look alike. 

I uploaded a picture of me as a baby though. I'm the baldy sitting on the woman's (my grandmother) lap.

Oh, Eryk slept his longest stretch last night. Asleep by 10:30, and woke up around 4:30-5am. And I actually slept during this time too...unfortunately, he slept on me during this time. Still trying to break him of that.
 



Attached Files:







bryon.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 1









usMar08.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 1









1203111801.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 1









family.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## salu_34

I think most of Olivia's smiles are still gas related, lol. But I'll take them when I can. I can't wait until she actually starts smiling and making little cooing noises :)


----------



## kazine

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/birth-stories-announcements/2263249-my-home-water-birth.html

Uploaded my home birth story at long last :)


----------



## DragonflyWing

How is everyone doing? How are all the babies? :D


----------



## mandaa1220

Doing good! Everyone must be busy. It's been super quiet in here!

Kyle has been unbelievably fussy. I think it's gas pains... going to talk to the doctor about it tomorrow and see what he suggests.


----------



## Princesskell

I was just going to post the same. We must all be wrapped up in tiredness, sick and nappies!

There are still so many people who haven't updated on births :shrug:

We are good...K was 12lb7 on Tuesday!!
Still suffering with reflux and car and buggy journeys are not fun,but generally he is a great baby. I must get a minute to put some pics up xxx


----------



## Missyann

Mattison is doing well. He eats every 2-3 hours, including at night, so sleep is consistent but broken for now. He's 2 weeks old now and has gained back his birth weight plus a pound and is 2 inches longer.

My parents come to town on Sunday night and will be here until Christmas. It will be nice to have some help and family around for the holidays.


----------



## laurarebecca1

Baby is doing well, feeding every 2/3 hours in the day but at night sleeps from 12 til 6/7 and then back to sleep until 10/11!! She loves bathtime everyday and most definitely helps her sleep at night! One very happy mummy here!


----------



## eyemom

Hi ladies! I was lucky to sleep the 4 straight hours I got one time. Other than that I get usually one 3.5 hour stretch and one 2-2.5 hour stretch. She's 5 weeks old as of yesterday. Hope it gets better soon because I won't have time for that second stretch of sleep once I go back to work on December 27. I'm already a zombie and I may have just seen the beginning! 

Baby is awesome though. Healthy and happy and growing. <3


----------



## Princesskell

It's good to hear there is no 'normal' baby right now.
Our usually feed schedule goes 8am ish, 11.30 ish, 2.30pm ish, 5.30pm ish, 6pm ish, 9pm, 1am ish, 5am ish.
The 9pm one is the one I keep consistent and wake him up/keep him going for this bedtime feed.
He is still a really bad feeder though and gets loads of wind, I have a really sat flw which I don't think he can cope with?


----------



## eyemom

I have a fast flow too. She swallows air but then she's hard to burp. :-( She very seldom acts uncomfortable though, so I guess it's ok.


----------



## busytulip

J is doing well. Her typical feed schedule is 10p, 2:30a, 5:30a, 9:30a and then every 2 hours during the day. I also have a fast flow/ powerful letdown and she frequently pulls away gasping, but will latch back on fairly quickly. She is such a calm baby. She is starting to stay awake for longer periods during the day and I love seeing her explore her surroundings.


----------



## salu_34

We're doing well over here. Olivia was a month yesterday - no clue where that went ! Time is flying by ! 

We finally got het newborn pics back, so I'll have to post those soon.

Sleep is getting better. She's usually down around 8 ish and up at 11/1130. Down again until 130/2 feeds and then down until 530/6. So I'm getting some consistent sleeping. 

She loves eating ! Still doing every 3 hrs or so. But we're doing breast and formula. 

She goes for het first sleepover tonight as Im going to OHs Christmas party tonight. It's going to be hard leaving her but I'm looking forward to a full nights sleep !


----------



## Princesskell

It's my dhs Christmas party tonight too Salu, but I can't go as I just can't make it work to leave K. My parents have offered to have both kids but K will not take a bottle so unless I go between 7-9pm its not really possible.
It blows as F did this with bottles and although I had very willing babysitters I couldn't leave her overnight until 15 months :dohh:
If I'm honest I haven't tried as hard with the bottle with K as last time I found it so frustrating expressing and then having her refuse to drink. I also find it very hard to find time to express with two!

Xxx


----------



## eyemom

I'm so scared of that. DD1 went back and forth between bottle and breast like it was no big deal. But she loved her pacifier, too. DD2 won't have anything to do with a pacifier. I'm hoping the milk coming out of the bottle will make it ok. They say to try it by 6 weeks or they'll be more likely to refuse the bottle, so if that's true I only have a few days to try it. I just hate giving her expressed milk when I'm available to actually breastfeed. It's gotta work though because I go back to work in 2 wks. :-(

I can kind of relate though about not being able to do anything away from baby. When I'm pumping at work, I have to nurse whenever I can to keep supply up.


----------



## busytulip

I opted to miss out on the Holiday party this year. I have such a hard time leaving my LO.

eyemom- I can't believe you only have 2 more weeks of leave left, that flew! Praying you are able to keep your milk supply up.

Salu-looking forward to seeing newborn pics!


----------



## eyemom

Thanks so much. <3 I know these next 2 weeks are going to go too fast.


----------



## MissyLissy

Hi all! Miss "chatting" wth you ladies more regularly. Our feed schedule is every three hours or so during the day, then 10pm, 2am, and 5-6am seems to be working best for us. We finally got the go ahead to feed on demand instead of every 3 hours, but usually one is crying for food at the 3 hour mark anyway, then I feed them both no matter what to keep them on the same feeding schedule or I will go insane. Lol. I've been primarily pumping into bottles for the babies. Tandem breast feeding was proving to be too difficult for me, and with the bottles my hubs can also bond and feed. I've been pumping around the clock (and breast feeding here and there when I feel up to it) and so far I've had enough supply for both babies without issues. I've supplemented formula here and there, but not consistently and I even have a small stash of BM in the freezer. So exclusively pumping with very little breast feeding hasn't hindered my supply- at least so far.

Would anyone be interested in joining/chatting in a fb group? I think we even made one months ago that's been largely abandoned? I would love to keep up with you all and your babes and sometimes I think that my fb app on my phone just makes it all easier. Especially these days when my down time is greatly limited!


----------



## Missyann

I pumped 2 oz yesterday and was able to feed 1.5 of it to him at his next feeding. I'm going to start pumping more so that OH can feed him in the evening and give me a break. Might be nice to get more than 2 hours of sleep in one go.


----------



## mandaa1220

Missy - if others are interested, I'd be interested in a facebook group. A quick way to keep in touch and have contact with eachother.

So impressive that you've been able to BF TWO babies!! That's amazing. We're exclusively breast feeding here too. We've give Kyle a few bottles and he does well with them. No nipple confusion at all. He definitely prefers the breast, but I go back to work in 5 1/2 weeks, so it's important that he's comfortable with bottles too. I'm trying to start a stash, so that I can put some in the freezer at daycare to have on hand as back ups. 

My supply is just now starting to increase enough to get some good stash started. Today I've been able to put 2 3oz bags of BM in the freezer and am still set to feed Kyle when he wakes up.

We went to the dr for his 1 month today and he is now 10lbs! :shock:


----------



## Selaphyna

My work's christmas party was last weekend. I didn't go as, DF hasn't been by himself with Eryk for more than an hour or two, and I would have had to drive an hour and half - two hours just to get to the party. 

Things are going well here. Eryk is putting on weight. We are still trying to get him used to not having to be with me at all times. We think he might be a bit colicky too, as well as teething already. I'm still not sure if going back to work on Tuesday is going to work, and have no clue how to tell my boss. I have yet to find someone to watch Eryk, and at the same time I don't want to leave him.

Had my 6 week pp check up this past Tuesday. Doctor put me on Paroxetine, an anti depressant. DF isn't happy about that, but I know why she did it and glad she did. I had ppd after DS1, have a family history of depression and dealt with clinical depression since I was 10. For the most part I have it under control, but with just having Eryk, we wanted to head off the ppd as early as we could. 

I also started birth control pills. Was very surprised that it cost me $80 for 1 month's supply. Yeah I'm pretty sure at my next appointment in March, I will be talking to her about getting my tubes tied. 

I've also been on my first pp period since the 1st. It started out light, but then Monday it's been heavy since. One thing I miss about pregnancy is not having to deal with periods, lol.


----------



## busytulip

I'd be interested in joining a FB group

Selaphyna- sounds like a good call to start meds before depression becomes a major issue. Is there anything else they could offer as BC that isn't as expensive? 

mandaa- J was over 10 lbs at her 1 month too! ;)


----------



## MissyLissy

Missyann said:


> I pumped 2 oz yesterday and was able to feed 1.5 of it to him at his next feeding. I'm going to start pumping more so that OH can feed him in the evening and give me a break. Might be nice to get more than 2 hours of sleep in one go.


Yes! That's definitely the biggest advantage to pumping into bottles. My husband can help, and we've even had some help from our moms during the overnight hours some nights allowing me to skip a feed or two to get slightly more sleep (I still need to wake up to pump at least once or twice to keep up my supply though). Still, it's nice to not ALWAYS be the one doing the feeding. At first I felt really sad/guilty for giving up on at the breast time so fast, but my pediatrician assured me not to stress, they are still getting BM which is the important thing. I still put them to breast now and again. Declan switches between the two no problem (the little chunker will take his milk any which way- he'd probably drink it out if a cup if we offered! Lol) But Isla gets lazy on breast. She's a more finicky eater in general. 

For those interested, should I start a new fb group, or should we use the existing one? Let me know! :flower:


----------



## apple_20

I had to opt out of the Xmas party too I had planned to pump enough milk for MIL to feed her but mastitis lowered my supply so oy had enough for supply and demand and no time to pump enough. Supply us back up now but it's a lot of hassle to pump with baby and toddler !

Still max 2 hour sleep at night and both my toddler and baby now have colds it's not been easy. However bf is going well and she's 10lb 11oz on Tuesday so I can't complain! I've also got no rush to go back to work so I'm very lucky that I can continue to bf as long as I want/can. Aim is at least 6 months


----------



## Cangaroo

It's OH's work do next week. I'm just taking DD2 along with me in a sling! They were very happy for me to do this- I clearly can't leave a 3 week old EBF baby at home for the evening.

DD2 is an amazing baby. I love co-sleeping and babywearing! I had no idea it was possible to be this well rested with a newborn. At this point with DD1 we were still trying, and failing, to make her sleep alone. Planned co-sleeping from the start has been wonderful.


----------



## Princesskell

eyemom said:


> I'm so scared of that. DD1 went back and forth between bottle and breast like it was no big deal. But she loved her pacifier, too. DD2 won't have anything to do with a pacifier. I'm hoping the milk coming out of the bottle will make it ok. They say to try it by 6 weeks or they'll be more likely to refuse the bottle, so if that's true I only have a few days to try it. I just hate giving her expressed milk when I'm available to actually breastfeed. It's gotta work though because I go back to work in 2 wks. :-(
> 
> I can kind of relate though about not being able to do anything away from baby. When I'm pumping at work, I have to nurse whenever I can to keep supply up.

Of course if you're back to work so soon they really have no choice. Where will she go when you go back? Xxx


MissyLissy said:


> Hi all! Miss "chatting" wth you ladies more regularly. Our feed schedule is every three hours or so during the day, then 10pm, 2am, and 5-6am seems to be working best for us. We finally got the go ahead to feed on demand instead of every 3 hours, but usually one is crying for food at the 3 hour mark anyway, then I feed them both no matter what to keep them on the same feeding schedule or I will go insane. Lol. I've been primarily pumping into bottles for the babies. Tandem breast feeding was proving to be too difficult for me, and with the bottles my hubs can also bond and feed. I've been pumping around the clock (and breast feeding here and there when I feel up to it) and so far I've had enough supply for both babies without issues. I've supplemented formula here and there, but not consistently and I even have a small stash of BM in the freezer. So exclusively pumping with very little breast feeding hasn't hindered my supply- at least so far.
> 
> Would anyone be interested in joining/chatting in a fb group? I think we even made one months ago that's been largely abandoned? I would love to keep up with you all and your babes and sometimes I think that my fb app on my phone just makes it all easier. Especially these days when my down time is greatly limited!

I think twin mums are just superheroes! You are doing fantastically well!
Fb group sound good, I can set up a new one if you want? Xxx


mandaa1220 said:


> Missy - if others are interested, I'd be interested in a facebook group. A quick way to keep in touch and have contact with eachother.
> 
> So impressive that you've been able to BF TWO babies!! That's amazing. We're exclusively breast feeding here too. We've give Kyle a few bottles and he does well with them. No nipple confusion at all. He definitely prefers the breast, but I go back to work in 5 1/2 weeks, so it's important that he's comfortable with bottles too. I'm trying to start a stash, so that I can put some in the freezer at daycare to have on hand as back ups.
> 
> My supply is just now starting to increase enough to get some good stash started. Today I've been able to put 2 3oz bags of BM in the freezer and am still set to feed Kyle when he wakes up.
> 
> We went to the dr for his 1 month today and he is now 10lbs! :shock:

Great job xxx



Selaphyna said:


> My work's christmas party was last weekend. I didn't go as, DF hasn't been by himself with Eryk for more than an hour or two, and I would have had to drive an hour and half - two hours just to get to the party.
> 
> Things are going well here. Eryk is putting on weight. We are still trying to get him used to not having to be with me at all times. We think he might be a bit colicky too, as well as teething already. I'm still not sure if going back to work on Tuesday is going to work, and have no clue how to tell my boss. I have yet to find someone to watch Eryk, and at the same time I don't want to leave him.
> 
> Had my 6 week pp check up this past Tuesday. Doctor put me on Paroxetine, an anti depressant. DF isn't happy about that, but I know why she did it and glad she did. I had ppd after DS1, have a family history of depression and dealt with clinical depression since I was 10. For the most part I have it under control, but with just having Eryk, we wanted to head off the ppd as early as we could.
> 
> I also started birth control pills. Was very surprised that it cost me $80 for 1 month's supply. Yeah I'm pretty sure at my next appointment in March, I will be talking to her about getting my tubes tied.
> 
> I've also been on my first pp period since the 1st. It started out light, but then Monday it's been heavy since. One thing I miss about pregnancy is not having to deal with periods, lol.

Glad they are pre-empting things, hope it helps xxx



Cangaroo said:


> It's OH's work do next week. I'm just taking DD2 along with me in a sling! They were very happy for me to do this- I clearly can't leave a 3 week old EBF baby at home for the evening.
> 
> DD2 is an amazing baby. I love co-sleeping and babywearing! I had no idea it was possible to be this well rested with a newborn. At this point with DD1 we were still trying, and failing, to make her sleep alone. Planned co-sleeping from the start has been wonderful.

Wish I could have taken him! I've loved wearing K in the moby wrap . Yesterday was ourfirsttripout with the manduca and it went down really well! Xxx


----------



## eyemom

My mom will be keeping both my girls. She watched my first from 9 mos on. Glad they'll be somewhere where I know they're loved. Still hate going back to work, but it helps.


----------



## DragonflyWing

I would love to join a fb group to keep in touch! It's a lot easier for me to update fb on my phone than it is for me to get on BnB. Let us know who is setting it up, and I will PM my fb name.


----------



## salu_34

I'd join an Fb group :) just let me know the name. 

Party last night was good. Check in after an hour lol. And I cried when we dropped her off. It was hard but good to get out. I got home and pump 10oz of breast milk. I was so full ! At least I'll have a bunch to feed her for OH. I'll probably freeze some of it as well since there's a lot extra.


----------



## Missyann

I'm game for the FB group.

I slept so hard in 2 hour increments last night that when the baby woke my up to be fed, I felt like I'd just put him down to sleep. On the bright side, he consistently went 3 hours between feedings which is a big step. I can't wait until we stretch those out just a little more. 

My work holiday party is tonight, but I never expected that we would be able to go. My parents don't get here until tomorrow night, and I've only just started trying to give baby M the bottle. I am going to bring him to my cycling club party this afternoon, so we'll get a non-shopping or doctor visit outing today.


----------



## DragonflyWing

Oh my gosh, I got a full night's sleep last night! 

The twins went down at 10pm, I fed Anson at 11, then the next thing I knew, the twins were waking me up at 7am. Anson woke up at 3, and instead of waking me up, DH fed him a bottle. He thought the baby would wake up at least once more to BF, but he didn't. I thanked him profusely, but told him to please not let me go all night without nursing again lol...I was about to burst!


----------



## Selaphyna

I also got a full night's sleep last night. Eryk had a bottle at about midnight, and by 1 he was out, so I put him in his bassinet. He did wake up about 3:30, but we put him in bed with us, and we all slept until a little after 7 this morning. I was very surprised by that.

I'm game for a fb group as well. 

Busytulip, I don't know what all is covered by my insurance as far as bc goes. I don't even really like being on the pills because of hormones and I made sure she put a prescription in for a low dose. I'd rather just get my tubes tied and be done with it all.


----------



## MissyLissy

PK, did you want to make a fb group or would you prefer I start one? Would you guys want just a normal closed group or a secret group?


----------



## eyemom

If there's a fb group will it be posted about here? Or just in PMs? I vote make it closed until just about everyone who wants to join has joined...then make it secret. I just don't want my posts visible to all my friends.


----------



## mandaa1220

eyemom said:


> If there's a fb group will it be posted about here? Or just in PMs? I vote make it closed until just about everyone who wants to join has joined...then make it secret. I just don't want my posts visible to all my friends.

Agreed! My friends don't know about BNB and I'd liek to keep it that way - or else I can't complain about people on here :D


----------



## DragonflyWing

Agreed! :)


----------



## DissySunshine

Posting to say I'm down for a group, I didn't want to be left out if there's a PM going out! 

Kella still eats every 2 hours, and maybe 3 if we're out and about. I don't think she's been feeling well lately as she's been eating on a very inconsistent schedule (a little bit here...a lot a bit there...half an hour later she wants more, then decides she doesn't...) and sounds a little congested :shrug: We have her one month appt on Monday, though, so hopefully he'll be able to tell us what's up. I formula feed, and last night DH got up with her every time so that I could get my first full night's sleep since her birth. I think I feel more well rested when she wakes me up, because I felt like I had just taken a huge nap and was grumpy and exhausted when I woke up! :dohh:


----------



## laurarebecca1

I too am up for the Facebook group but I also vote for secret because no one knows I use bnb and how about bnb isn't mentioned in the name of the group as well?!


----------



## Rhapsodi

I hope you all don't mind I just made a group for us. 

I named it November Sparkling Babies

I think this is the link for it. https://www.facebook.com/groups/828541410502229/?ref=ts&fref=ts

I just had the time so thought I'd just make it and we can always make changes later. 

It is just closed right now but we can make it secret everyone joins that wants to.


----------



## mandaa1220

I joined!!


----------



## apple_20

My lo has a cold so bad she keeps vomiting from coughing so much. It's often a whole feed :(

My toddler has it too but is dealing with it much better. Night time is the worse having to change clothes and bedsheets.


----------



## Selaphyna

I joined! :) Ty for making the group.

Apple, I hope your los get better soon :( 

We set Eryk up in his boppie today. He actually didn't mind it. We had the tv on, some Kermit movie that was on demand and he was engrossed in that for the first 20 minutes or so. Then he started fussing because he wanted his diaper changed, lol. Also we found out last night he likes water, and doesn't mind his baths until he starts to get cold. We took the infant sling of the baby bath tub, and just sat him in it after we bathed him, and he seemed pretty content.


----------



## Selaphyna

DissySunshine said:


> Posting to say I'm down for a group, I didn't want to be left out if there's a PM going out!
> 
> Kella still eats every 2 hours, and maybe 3 if we're out and about. I don't think she's been feeling well lately as she's been eating on a very inconsistent schedule (a little bit here...a lot a bit there...half an hour later she wants more, then decides she doesn't...) and sounds a little congested :shrug: We have her one month appt on Monday, though, so hopefully he'll be able to tell us what's up. I formula feed, and last night DH got up with her every time so that I could get my first full night's sleep since her birth. I think I feel more well rested when she wakes me up, because I felt like I had just taken a huge nap and was grumpy and exhausted when I woke up! :dohh:

Dissy, babies are congested sounding because they are still trying to get used to eating and breathing. Here is a link about it. https://www.babycentre.co.uk/x10521...ts-of-strange-breathing-noises-should-i-worry


----------



## MissyLissy

Rhapsodi said:


> I hope you all don't mind I just made a group for us.
> 
> I named it November Sparkling Babies
> 
> I think this is the link for it. https://www.facebook.com/groups/828541410502229/?ref=ts&fref=ts
> 
> I just had the time so thought I'd just make it and we can always make changes later.
> 
> It is just closed right now but we can make it secret everyone joins that wants to.

Thanks for making the group! I sent a request to join!


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks rhapsodi!

Laurarebecca I don't have you updated inthe front page, have you told us about your baby girl??

K is definitely congested, definitely a cold as he sneezes green snot. It gets worse in the night and so bad a couple of times it has made feeding tricky. We have his check tomorrow so I'm going to make them check it over


----------



## salu_34

Just requested to join. My FB name is Sarah Jane :)


----------



## laurarebecca1

Princesskell said:


> Thanks rhapsodi!
> 
> Laurarebecca I don't have you updated inthe front page, have you told us about your baby girl??
> 
> K is definitely congested, definitely a cold as he sneezes green snot. It gets worse in the night and so bad a couple of times it has made feeding tricky. We have his check tomorrow so I'm going to make them check it over

Yup I have. Isabella was born on 15/11/14 xx


----------



## Princesskell

I'm so sorry Laura I mst have missed it :blush:
Updated now. Let me know if I've missed anything else.
Does anyone know about anybody else on the list not yet updated? Xxx


----------



## Selaphyna

I probably just burned my bridge at the job I had before maternity leave. I just sent my boss an email stating that I would not be returning at this time. After talking with DF and thinking about it very hard, I decided to quit. We had no baby sitter lined up and because of how Eryk is (very clingy), I don't think it would have been in our best interests for me go back. Especially with it being a 45 min drive just to work. I'm waiting for the call now tomorrow from him, and I'm not looking forward to it because I had confrontation.


----------



## apple_20

Selaphyna said:


> I probably just burned my bridge at the job I had before maternity leave. I just sent my boss an email stating that I would not be returning at this time. After talking with DF and thinking about it very hard, I decided to quit. We had no baby sitter lined up and because of how Eryk is (very clingy), I don't think it would have been in our best interests for me go back. Especially with it being a 45 min drive just to work. I'm waiting for the call now tomorrow from him, and I'm not looking forward to it because I had confrontation.

That must have been a tough call but you must feel relieved it's done. I can't imagine going back to work do soon it must be hard.


----------



## Princesskell

Good luck Sel...I hope the phone calls not too bad xxx


----------



## DragonflyWing

I sent a request to join the group! My name is Jenna, so you know it's me.


----------



## MarieMo7

I requested to join too! I think it's pretty clear my name is Marie...but just FYI ;)

Reese is a pretty good baby so far. We nurse on demand so I haven't been keeping track of how often...sometimes it's every hour, sometimes it's every 3 hours, or anywhere in between ;). Evenings are tough, though. She seems to be fussy from 8pm until around 11pm or midnight, when she finally falls asleep. Sometimes I get a wakeup midway through the night, sometimes she sleeps until 5am or so. Her waketime during the day has been steadily increasing. She loves snuggling, and seems to sleep best on my chest. I put her in a wrap yesterday (the Moby) and she napped while I emptied the dishwasher, played with baby, etc.

So I'm 3 weeks post-surgery and I'm feeling almost 100%. I'm still having some pain with bowel movements, but the doctor told me it's normal and may take a couple of months to go away. But other than that, I'm finally feeling "healed."

But tired. I'm tired :)

I enjoy reading everyone's updates!!! Looking forward to the FB group...it's easier for me on my phone, I don't get on the computer much these days!


----------



## busytulip

Sel- that must have been a tough decision, hope that the call went as well as it possibly could


----------



## Twinklie12

hi ladies, sorry I have been missing in action lately. Things are going really well with Taylor and I. She will be one months this week. She is sleeping pretty long stretches at night which I am very grateful for. my recovery from my C-section has been fantastic, I never really felt a lot of pain. I have been out and about to moms groups and stores and really just love having my little one. Breast-feeding is also going well. I had to use a nipple shield at first but now she is weaned off of it and eating like a champ. I weigh her every week at the moms group I go to and she gains about an ounce a day! 

I joined the Facebook group, which I think will be much easier for me to keep up with. I also vote that it becomes secret eventually.

Here is a picture of me and my girl at moms group today.


----------



## Leinzlove

Send me an invite! Please.


----------



## cncem

I want to join! My name is Nikki, I sent a request. 

Good luck Sel, I know how you feel I hate confrontation too. My last job I just typed up a little note saying it is with much regret that I have to inform you my last day will be so and so, I'll miss everyone here and working here blah blah blah, short and sweet and to the point. Then I signed it and kept a copy for my own records. I gave notice so it wasn't that bad. But if you don't plan on going back I wouldn't worry about it. 

Nice to hear from you Marie, I'm glad things are going well for you and Reese. It took me about 3 weeks to feel 100% too. 

I agree it will be much easier to update facebook than here. 

Macie is doing great! She is a very healthy 10 pounds now, she'll be 6 weeks old on Sat. She does have a fussy time in the evenings, but it's not so bad and totally normal according to dr google. I've found that if I swaddle her, give her a pacifier and put her in her swing or vibrating rock and play she'll be fine until she falls asleep. Sometimes that works. I'm getting her used to falling asleep on her own and not having to hold her to get her to sleep. We are sleeping in the bed now, no more sleeping on the recliner. Breastfeeding is going great! We kicked the nipple shield about 2 or 3 weeks ago and she is feeding perfectly.


----------



## cncem

You look great Twinklie! And Taylor is so precious!


----------



## busytulip

Beautiful photo Twinklie!

Glad things are going so well with Macie cncem :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hi guys!

Zoe had her 6 week check up and has gained 2kg which is around 5 pounds, she's 100th %ile!! 
She is sleeping 9pm-7am straight :) happy mummy here!! We are very excited for her first Xmas! 

Hope you are all doing well


Here's some pics 

https://s9.postimg.org/d7wbttusv/image.jpg

https://s9.postimg.org/v6qzr1vsf/image.jpg

https://s9.postimg.org/8tj948uun/image.jpg


free image hosting


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Just rwquested fb group x


----------



## busytulip

hopeful she is beautiful! and such a healthy weight ;)


----------



## Princesskell

Mega sleeping! Good girl Zoe...you are so lucky!
I feed K 9-10pm he then sleeps till about 1am, he then goes back until 4ish, then will stay in bed until 8amish. I always thought this was one of the downsides of bfing. But you've proved me wrong! Xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Princesskell said:


> Mega sleeping! Good girl Zoe...you are so lucky!
> I feed K 9-10pm he then sleeps till about 1am, he then goes back until 4ish, then will stay in bed until 8amish. I always thought this was one of the downsides of bfing. But you've proved me wrong! Xxx


I thought my first only slept through as I did a few formula bottles so I was worried about that too, so I'm sorry if I sound a bit braggy I'm just so excited I'm able to exclusively bd her as I thought if she kept waking I'd be tempted to start formula supping again!


----------



## Princesskell

Don't apologise! We all just want what you're having!! Xxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Hi I requested to join too :) my name is Natalie on there


----------



## Rhapsodi

Is anyone else planning to join the FB group? Or should I switch it to secret? 
If i do switch it to secret and you can't get to it with the link comment on here (I get daily email updates with this thread) and we will get you added.


----------



## littlefishygg

Just requested fb group, my name is Emma, fb will be so much easier being on my phone rather than finding time to actually sit with my laptop


----------



## Princesskell

Nanninoo said:


> Hi I requested to join too :) my name is Natalie on there

Nanninoo I haven't updated you on the front page...tell us about your little boy? Xxx


----------



## Nanninoo

Princesskell said:


> Nanninoo said:
> 
> 
> Hi I requested to join too :) my name is Natalie on there
> 
> Nanninoo I haven't updated you on the front page...tell us about your little boy? XxxClick to expand...

Mason arrived on 28/11/14 at 5:54am weighing 9lb 7oz :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mwel8819

Hello everyone! I had my precious baby girl on Dec. 1st. She was 6 lbs and 9 ounces. :) Nothing went as planned and I had to be induced and then I didn't progress enough so I had to have a c section. I am sorry I didn't update sooner. I kept saying I would and then just now got some time. :( I hope everyone is doing well with their newborns. Gabby is such a blessing and we are so in love!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_18742195432177.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 6









IMG_18691124580529.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 9









20141221_180320.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 6









IMG_179558351918248.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## busytulip

mewl-congrats she's beautiful!


----------



## Princesskell

Awe mwel she's a poppet! Xxx


----------



## Selaphyna

apple_20 said:


> That must have been a tough call but you must feel relieved it's done. I can't imagine going back to work do soon it must be hard.




Princesskell said:


> Good luck Sel...I hope the phone calls not too bad xxx




busytulip said:


> Sel- that must have been a tough decision, hope that the call went as well as it possibly could




cncem said:


> Good luck Sel, I know how you feel I hate confrontation too. My last job I just typed up a little note saying it is with much regret that I have to inform you my last day will be so and so, I'll miss everyone here and working here blah blah blah, short and sweet and to the point. Then I signed it and kept a copy for my own records. I gave notice so it wasn't that bad. But if you don't plan on going back I wouldn't worry about it.

Thanks ladies! Luckily no phone call. DF was surprised by that. I received papers in the mail yesterday that pertains to my 401k, and I'm being offered Cobra health insurance. Doubt I'm going to take it because it's so expensive, but at the same time, I no longer have health insurance. I replying here rather than in the group because I haven't told my parents, plus I'm still "friends" with people who work for the company. I don't think my parents would completely understand why I quit. But I do have to say, I feel like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders. Yes, right at the moment we are strapped for money, mostly because DF hasn't been working. Today was his first day back, that way he qualifies holiday pay. But once he gets back in the swing of work, we should get things worked out. I do need to find a job, just not right now. I'm enjoying being home with Eryk right now daily. Today was my first day home by myself with him and it's going wonderfully. I did take him out to the local health department to get the ball rolling on obtaining WIC. I can't believe how much I had to let the straps on his carrier out. He has grown so much. Kind of looking forward to his doctor's appointment next Tuesday to see how much. Not looking forward to the shots though. I'm thinking he weighs around 7 1/2 lbs. I weighed him on home scale, though I know it's not completely accurate.


----------



## Rhapsodi

I'm going to switch the FB group to secret Friday. 

So it gives everyone a few more days to get added. If you want to be added after it's secret just let me know on here and I'll get you added. 


Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Princesskell

Merry Christmas to all the sparklers! Xxx


----------



## busytulip

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey! 

I do hope everyone had a smashin' xmas and new year! Im so busy i dont feel i get much me time to come on here. X


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Rhapsodi said:


> I'm going to switch the FB group to secret Friday.
> 
> So it gives everyone a few more days to get added. If you want to be added after it's secret just let me know on here and I'll get you added.
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!

Can i join please?


----------



## Princesskell

Happy new year mummytoamber! :hugs:
Bet you're busy with your three beautiful girls!

How are things everybody? Xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Thanks PK. How are you?

Dec is even more busy now, i think its been non stop with my girls birthdays all stuff going on at school. Ruby being awake more then trying to keep on top of house work. Ive failed at keeping up with the ironing lol.

Still got loads toys to find homes for. 

Any of yous have implantation bleed? When did you get a positive?


----------



## Rhapsodi

https://www.facebook.com/groups/828541410502229/?ref=ts&fref=ts

Here is the link again. I opened it back up. I'll make it secret again Monday.

Hope all is well!


----------



## Princesskell

MummyToAmberx said:


> Thanks PK. How are you?
> 
> Dec is even more busy now, i think its been non stop with my girls birthdays all stuff going on at school. Ruby being awake more then trying to keep on top of house work. Ive failed at keeping up with the ironing lol.
> 
> Still got loads toys to find homes for.
> 
> Any of yous have implantation bleed? When did you get a positive?

Implantation bleed?? Are you to again?!
I think I did have some pink...didn't get a bfp till very late,like 16dpo?:shrug:

I totally understand the housework issue, K is still sleeping good long chunks, but F is stopping her naps so I'm really struggling to find time for anything around the house!! Xxx


----------



## Rhapsodi

I ha some impLantation bleeding. Very very light though. I tested late too probably closer to 20dpo as I was in denial, 5.5yrs wait will do that!


----------



## mandaa1220

Rhapsodi, were you TTC that long? 5.5 years?

I had no implantation bleeding.


----------



## Rhapsodi

There were little breaks here and there for various reasons but we were either NTNP or TTC from the time we got married on. 

The only reason I tested when I did was because I was waiting for AF so I could get my HSG confirmed. In Jan 14 we met with my NaPro dr that had been helping regulate hormones to get help. We started Creighton fertility method soon after and the second cycle of that we conceived. (I had been tracking with clear blue fertility monitor since 09 or 10). 

So Ike was conceived on our last try without interventions... Isaac means God laughs, which certainly He had to have been laughing at us. I'm still not sure who was in more shock that we conceived when we did us or my dr.


----------



## mandaa1220

Wow that's incredible!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Rhapsodi said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/828541410502229/?ref=ts&fref=ts
> 
> Here is the link again. I opened it back up. I'll make it secret again Monday.
> 
> Hope all is well!

Sorry i missee againm any chance you could message me so i can add you on fb so i can join please x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My lil bleed may been ovulation, started 1st af 2weeks later. 

But, omg im pregnant now! Im due 8th dec. I hope everyone is well x


----------



## ab75

Congrats,lol you must have a busy house in Nov and Dec lol xx


----------



## mandaa1220

oh wow congrats! I can't even imagine being pregnant yet


----------



## MummyToAmberx

mandaa1220 said:


> oh wow congrats! I can't even imagine being pregnant yet

I couldnt either lol i swear im dreaming.


----------



## busytulip

Congrats Mummytoamber!!


----------



## Princesskell

Congratulations...that's wonderul news xxx


----------



## apple_20

Congratulations!


----------



## Jalanis22

Congratss mummytoamber! We have all been busy moms haven't we. I think i will be ready TTC in 2 yrs again!! How bout ya'll? Are you all done or wishing for more?


----------



## eyemom

We have two now and we're done ttc. Before #2, we considered a third after seeing how two goes. Dh is currently feeling quite done. I'd be open to one more, but trying, for us, became so consuming. I definitely have no interest in doing that again (even though I can totally see myself getting baby fever when things finally settle down). We were going to ntnp after a year, but we'll see. I can't tolerate bc and dh doesn't want to join the v club just yet. After what it took to get pregnant this last time, it would feel like a miracle to get pregnant without trying, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## cncem

I'm going to print out this thread so I thought I'd include her birth story, 6 months later. I was a little upset at first, alot upset. But, then I got over it and realized her birth was perfect for her, and it went wonderfuly, and I'll never forget it and cherish the memories.
My husband's step mother and mother hate each other and always make snide comments behind each others backs and try's to involve me, and the drama stresses me out, so I didn't want them there. They were, and got along so well, and even hugged, it was stress free and I'm so glad for the company, all day long. His stepmom messaged my feet and did reflexology it was wonderful, she is a message therapist. My husband was there, and my inlaws were getting along, I wasn't alone, so it was wonderful.
Anyway, I just wanted to say that. It all started Thursday night Nov 6th, I was to go in to hospital at 10pm to be induced. You ladies may remember I was scared shitless about the medicine and didn't want to go through with it, but specialist told me Macie was big and better out than in and all that scary stuff. We packed the final bags, kissed the kids and my mother goodbye and left the house. In the car we called the hospital at 10 to see if there was a room, and there was not, and call back at midnight. Well, I'd kissed the kids and all that and didn't want to go through all that again so we left. I wanted to pick up a few last minute items that I'd not gotten so we went to Target. I got the boon drying rack, grass so cute, and the accesories and a pack of Dr Brown's bottles and pacis, I think. Then we went to Starbucks and had coffee, Yes I was the pregnant woman in the coffee shop haha. Then called back when they closed and the hospital had a bed, yay so off we went. Checked in, and then waited and waited and waited forever. I laid on Chris' lap and went to sleep. There was another pregnant woman there, very nice young lady, by herself. I felt bad because I had been there, twice, and so grateful for my husband's lap to lay on. Finally at 1:30 am Friday morning my room was ready, we got in, got settled and waited some more. 2 am is when they put the first dose of Cytotec, and then we waited, for 2 hours I think. Then some ho hum contractions, but nothing big, and they were sporadic. Four hours later at 6 am I was given another dose, and then waited with off and on contractions for another 4 hours. I think the parents arrived about 8am. I was hooked up to an iv, so chris had to take me to the bathroom several times, not much contractions to speak of really, but alot of pain in my thighs from that awful hospital bed, ugh. at 10 am friday I had another dose of cytotec, along with some pain meds, the contractions were sometimes painful when they came, and I was tired and wanted sleep and caved. I don't remember a whole lot from then until I was awakened at 5:30 am Saterday, other than being given a final dose of cytotec at 2 pm, more pain meds, I do remember crying and being really Really upset that the doctor would not use another drug after my repeated requests, cytotec was Clearly not working, Pitocin worked for me in the past there was another drug they could use, I didn't understand why not use it. At 6 pm I was given another drug, Cervadil, and lost my show, and another was inserted and labor began properly, but it was too late. My husband's dad and step mom left about midnight I think, and his mom had left about 8pm. I moaned softly through contractions that were getting more and more painful. I had the epidural about 3 am. I am foggy on the details between then and 5:30am. I do remember the nurse gave me oxygen, said the baby's O2 was too low, and next thing I know I'm being told I had to have an emergency csec, Macie had to come out now. I was exhausted, pale, starving, weak and I couldn't imagine how I'd get through the pushing stage and just wanted to be done after 26 and some odd hours. I told my husband, he was snoozing while I labored, he was exhausted and can sleep through anything and I preferred being somewhat alone while laboring, even though he was on the couch next to me. He jumped up, somewhat disoriented and said something about he had to call his mom and to our surprize in the door she walked at that very moment. Must have been mother's intuition, she said she just couldn't sleep and felt I needed her. They wheeled me into the operating did whatever they need to do and the next thing I knew I heard a baby cry. Chris was talking to me, keeping me calm (I was quite scared) and we hear a baby cry and just looked at each other like "what was that". It was quicker than I thought. Macie was born at 6:01 am weighing 7 pounds 7 ounces and was 21 inches long. They showed her to us real quick and took her away to nursery and Chris went with her. I laid there as they did their thing and stiched me up for what felt like forever. Finally I was brought to recovery where my mother in law was waiting and a few minutes later they brought her to me and I got to meet my baby. I was later told I had been given duramorph, I was pretty out of it. Later I finally went up to my room and got settled in. Macie stayed with us the whole time, except for about an hour each morning when she'd be taken to the nursery for tests and checking and all that. Chris was Amazing, I don't know how I would have done it without him. I couldn't get out of bed the whole first day and had a catheter. Chris would change Macie's diaper and bring her to me to feed her. I cherished the time with just Chris, Macie and I. ok gotta to be continued...


----------



## Princesskell

Aw thank you for the birth story! Xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey ladies, i'm not sure how many of you are in the FB group i just cant keep up. 

Thought it'd just pop on and say i'm having a BOY! Me and hubby are over the moon. 

I hope everyone is well and babies are coming on great, Ruby is just a joy to have.


----------



## ab75

Congratulations on team blue. It's fab having a boy!! (Obviously girls are fab too lol) xx


----------



## Princesskell

Eeeeek congratulations mummy!! Will he complete the family or will you have more??!
I'm also lost with who everyone is on fb!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

PK are you in the fb group? If so i really dont know which lady you are. 

Dare i say this is it? Lol look what happened. 
Honestly i do think this is it for us. 

You planning any more?


----------



## Princesskell

Yes I'm Kelly Clerkin!
I think 4 is a nice round number.
I would like more but dh isn't keen!!


----------



## busytulip

congrats mummy! Boys are a lot of fun :)


----------



## Anaconda

Hey ladies! Haven't come on since having my boy last year (who decided to come December 1st instead if November) I'm expecting again! LOL who else from November 2014? Or am I the crazy one having a baby with a baby (and a 3 year old!)


----------



## busytulip

Congrats Anaconda!

You aren't the only crazy one. :) Not speaking of me personally, but other ladies have announced. H&H 9 months!


----------



## Rhapsodi

I am also expecting! I'm due 3-22-16! When are you due Anaconda?


----------



## apple_20

You girls are nuts! Though I'm broody two is a good number for us. 

Congratulations 2 under 2 will be lots of fun. Mine aren't quite (27 month gap) but it's amazing now they play together!


----------



## Princesskell

You said it Apple......NUTS!!
Although if I was sleeping better the broodiness would be getting to me more!! Congratulations ladies xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Rhapsodi said:


> I am also expecting! I'm due 3-22-16! When are you due Anaconda?

Big congratulations!


----------



## busytulip

Oh wow, looking back on my post from a few months ago, looks as if I spoke too soon. :haha:

I can't believe you are nearly 30 weeks mummytoamber!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

busytulip said:


> Oh wow, looking back on my post from a few months ago, looks as if I spoke too soon. :haha:
> 
> I can't believe you are nearly 30 weeks mummytoamber!

Tehehe big congratulations to you! 

Must say im starting to feel the strain now running around after ruby


----------



## busytulip

I can imagine, especially since she's been such an early mover. :) She's definitely kept you on your toes! J isn't climbing too much yet, thank goodness! I'd have a heart attack. :haha:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Thought I'd pop in and say I'm pregnant again, too. I'll almost have 4 under 4, but not quite. :wacko:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Spiffynoodles said:


> Thought I'd pop in and say I'm pregnant again, too. I'll almost have 4 under 4, but not quite. :wacko:

Eee congratulations too! We could get this thread up and running again :p


----------



## busytulip

I'm so glad to have familiar bump buddy :) I wonder how early you'll go this time Spiffy?

Mummytoamber :haha: possibly?!

Who is next?


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Busytulip, I'm wondering the same thing! Each of my kids has come 2 weeks earlier than the one before, so I'm really hoping that trend doesn't continue this time, because I really don't want a 33 weeker! However, I think I'll be taking more precautions this time, though I'm not sure how I'll be able to "take it easy" with my other kids! :dohh:


----------



## apple_20

Congrats to you both!

My baby has been crawling for months and now cruising , pulling up alone and occasional standing unaided!

Why do they have to grow up so fast! And she crawls so quick now I struggle to keep up!


----------



## busytulip

Thank you :) J took her first steps just before 8 months and has been crazy mobile ever since. You wouldn't think that they'd be so quick for such little people, but whew!

I hope you have a few extra helping hands for when you get near the end Spiffy.


----------



## Princesskell

Wow congratulations to everyone!! So exciting to think these babies will be big brothers and sisters already!
Definitely no number 3 here yet!!

K is just about walking, I think he will be off a bit earlier than his big sister and he is definitely into everything!!


----------



## DragonflyWing

Congratulations to those expecting again! 

Anson took his first steps at 8 months, and at 10 months he is walking all over the house, getting into mischief!

I'm having a little "scare" right now, as I got a faint line on a Wondfo yesterday. I'm on the mini-pill and have not gotten AF back yet since Anson was born, so I think I probably just have line eye, but if I am pregnant I will have 4 under 4 :wacko:


----------



## busytulip

That must feel a little overwhelming Dragonfly. Were you and your partner open to the idea of having more children in the future?


----------



## DragonflyWing

Yes we both want one more, but we want to wait until the twins are in school, so that would mean not TTC until early 2017.

It would be a bit stressful to have another one before then, but we'll manage it if that happens. We both feel that a baby is always a blessing.


----------



## busytulip

Will you wait a few days and retest, or go in and have blood work done?

Babies are indeed a blessing. That doesn't mean there isn't any added stress though. Thinking of you as you are in this 'waiting' period.


----------



## DragonflyWing

Haha I just ran out on my lunch break to buy FRERs! Just took one, and it looks negative. I will test again tomorrow.

I have always been a POAS addict, no way I can wait a few days!


----------



## Princesskell

Eeeeek! Thinking of you dragonfly. That would be adorable but crazy!! X


----------

